# GTX 1080/1070/1060/1050/1050Ti  Laberthread (Pascal)



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi, 

für die Interessenten der GTX1080 Ti gibt es den zugehörigen Laberthread hier. 

Für die AMD Fraktion gibt es den passenden Laberthread zu Polaris & Arctic Island vom Pc-Nutzer 

*Kurzupdate 18. Juni 2016*: Fragen z.T. aktualisiert, Kosmetik, Fullcover WaKü von EKWB für Custom PCBs angekündigt! Quelle 
*Kurzupdate 30. Mai 2016*: GTX 1080 Ti Laberthread erstellt

Zunächst interessiert natürlich mal:
*-  Wann kommt sie?*  1070 und 1080 sind released.

*-  Was wird sie kosten? *Preise der 1080 hier und der 1070 hier. 

*-  Was wird sie leisten? *Aktueller Benchmark der 1080 hier. Die 1070 wird 8Gb VRAM GDDR5 haben und mit 1.506 MHz takten und im Turbo mit 1.683 MHz (Quelle). 

*-  Was sind die großen Neuerungen und techn. Details?* HBM2 (nur Big Pascal, noch ein Fragezeichen dahinter), 16nm FinFET 16FF+ Fertigungsprozess (Quelle), (und dadurch) weniger Energieverbrauch: Die GTX 1080 wird mit einem TDP von 180 Watt angegeben. Restl. techn. Daten hier zu finden, oder Dr. Guhgl bemühen. 

*- Specs?* Alles Specs sind released zur 1060, 1070, 1080 und Titan X (Pascal). 1080Ti to come, 1050 und 1050Ti werden derzeit spekuliert. 

*- Was wird kommen? Erst Pascal (GP204 Chip) dann Big Pascal (GP210 Chip)? Wie wird der Unterschied ausfallen? *1060, 1070, 1080 und Titan X (P) sind released. 1080Ti sowie 1050 und 15050Ti to come!  


Zweitrangige Fragen sind natürlich auch:
*- Welche Partner werden von Anfang an involviert?* Die ersten Partnerdesigns sind veröffentlicht und verfügbar. Derzeit ist die Verfügbarkeit noch stark eingeschränkt, sollte sich aber in den kommenden Wochen entspannen.  Übersicht gibt es hier. 

*- Wann kommen Fullcover WaKü Körper?* EKWB und ein chinesischer Hersteller haben die ersten Fullcover für die FE announced. Die ersten für Custom-Karten sind auch announced (Quelle). 

*- Was wird die Lautstärke bringen?* Zu finden hier (Quelle). 

Aktuelle Artikel zu Pascal (darf jederzeit via Post ergänzt werden, dann poste ich den Artikel im Startpost hier): 
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/49956...-geforce-gtx-titan-successor-april/index.html
GPU-Architektur Pascal: Nvidias nächster Grafikchip bietet 32 GByte Videospeicher - Golem.de
Maxwell-Nachfolger Pascal: Das nächste Grafikmonster von Nvidia - CHIP
Nvidia Pascal Launching in 2016 With 10X Of Maxwell's Performance - Features 16nm, 3D Memory, NV-Link and Mixed Precision
NVIDIA Updates Pascal GPU Board - Four HBM2 Stacks and Massive Die Previewed Ahead of Launch in 2016, 200 GB/s NVLINK Interconnect
*Update 11.3.2016: *
http://www.hartware.de/news_65045.html
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Pascal-Hardware-261713/News/GTX-1080-Computex-Termin-1188912/
Linksammlung von 3DCenter.org nVidia Pascal | 3DCenter.org
Sammelartikel der PCGH zur GTC 2015: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...scal-Geruechte-Infos-GTC-2015-Taiwan-1173400/
*Update 30. & 31.03.2016:*
Angeblich erste Benchmarks der Pascal GPUs aufgetaucht: 
Erste Benchmarks von neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten aufgetaucht 
Angeblich erste Kühlerabdeckungen mit Schriftzug aufgetaucht:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...Kuehlerabdeckungen-GTX-1080-GTX-1070-1190697/
*Update 9. Mai 2016: *
Nachdem ich aktuell kaum Zeit habe die Gerüchte und Neuigkeiten zu verfolgen und zu verstehen lasse ich mal kurzerhand die hier aufgeführten Gerüchte als Gerüchte stehen und überlasse die Tatsachenrecherche jedem selbst unter folgenden Links: 
Nvidia Pascal: Release, technische Daten
Nvidia Geforce GTX 18 - Ubersicht - GameStar
Schöne übersichtliche Tabelle (Quelle): http://prntscr.com/b24nbd 
*Kurzupdate 24. Mai 2016:*
Obrige Fragen neu beantwortet und aktualisiert. Ein paar alte Gerüchte bereinigt. 
*Kurzupdate 27. Mai 2016: 
*Founders Edition wird offiziell verkauft seit heute. Die Euro-Preise wurden offiziell bekannt gegeben, s.u.
*Kurzupdate 30. Mai 2016: 
*GTX 1080 Ti Laberthread erstellt
*Kurzupdate 18. Juni 2016:*
Fragen aktualisiert, Kosmetik, Fullcover WaKü von EKWB für Custom PCBs angekündigt! Quelle 
*Kurzupdate 18. Juni 2016:
*Hier findet man nun eine recht vollständige Übersicht zu den aktuellen WaKü Kühlkörpern

Ich freue mich über 'ne lebhafte Diskussion! 

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Für alle Links etc. in diesem Post und Thread gilt: Ich distanziere ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich von allen Inhalten aller gelinkten Seiten auf meiner Homepage und mache mir diese Inhalte nicht zu Eigen.


----------



## Kashura (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

weiß man schon inwieweit DX12 kompatibel sein wird? 12.X?


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Ich find derzeit noch nix dazu, war auch ne Frage die mich interessiert hat. Google spuckt dazu auch nix sinniges auf den ersten 5 Seiten aus....


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Mich interessiert lediglich ob sie mehr als 700€ kosten wird ...


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mich interessiert lediglich ob sie mehr als 700€ kosten wird ...



Hm mei sehen wir uns doch mal die Preisgestaltung der bisherigen nVidia Flagschiffe an: Startet doch immer so bei 600-800 Euro und pendelt sich dann langsam ein. Dann wird nen Ti Modell aufgelegt welches nochmal teurer ist aber aus P/L Sicht meist attraktiver ein. Die Titans bilden da natürlich ne Ausnahme, die Serie wird immer über 1000 Euro liegen wie ich das sehe.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Ne, die Titan interessiert mich weniger.
Wenn, dann Big Pascal!
Wann man wohl mit der Karte rechnen kann ...


----------



## Kashura (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Preislich würd ich mir eine Karte auf Niveau der 980 Ti wünschen um die 300€ Das wird wahrscheinlich nix aber dann gibts ein schickes "Falt-SLI" (nicht zum zocken bitte nicht ausrasten )


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ne, die Titan interessiert mich weniger.
> Wenn, dann Big Pascal!
> Wann man wohl mit der Karte rechnen kann ...


Was meinst du wohl, was Big Pascal ist?


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Witzig habe gerade in einem anderen 980 Ti Thread zu " deiner "  Frage um Pascal/(Volta?) verlinkt.
Gruss
Wolflux


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



wolflux schrieb:


> Witzig habe gerade in einem anderen 980 Ti Thread zu einer Frage um Pascal/Volta verlinkt.
> Gruss
> Wolflux


Danke dafür! 
Das war meine Frage und ich hab mir gedacht jetzt könnte mal nen Laberthreat her


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Ist schon gut gedacht, auf gehts und lasst uns Quatschen ☺


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was meinst du wohl, was Big Pascal ist?



Der Nachfolger der 980 Ti ?


----------



## LMarini (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Ich bin mal gespannt ob was besseres als die 980 Ti kommt und vorallem was der Preis dazu sein wird. Dann muss ich ja schon wieder umsteigen .


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger der 980 Ti ?


Dafür müsste die 980ti Big Maxwell sein, das ist aber die Titan X.

Edit 
Änder mal im Titel threat zu thread, ich fühl mich sonst so bedroht.


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Wenn man sich die Mühe macht durchzulesen, neue Speicher/ Bandbreite neue GPU Generation. Ich fange doch schon mal an 2 Jahre zu sparen.

Ich bin ja kein Technikfreak aber da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## Kashura (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

hoffentlich kommt Arctic Island zu einem ähnlichen Zeitraum raus. Ohne Vergleich würde ich nicht "blind" drauf los kaufen


----------



## Darkscream (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dafür müsste die 980ti Big Maxwell sein, das ist aber die Titan X.


Big ist ja wohl die Chipgröße, folglich sind beide BIG.
Und ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen das der 980TI Nachfolger unter 800€ zu haben sein wird.


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wenn die wirklich mit doppelt/vierfach oder noch schnelleren Speicher kommen sollten, wird zukünftig die GPU dennoch der am stärksten limitierende Faktor sein, wie eigentlich bisher auch, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass wir Jahre auf HBM sitzen bleiben. Ausser bei dieser Generation könnten wir, wie im CPU-Markt mit jährlichen 11-14% Steigerung rechnen, davor habe ich am meisten Bedenken.


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Edit
> Änder mal im Titel threat zu thread, ich fühl mich sonst so bedroht.



Jetzt kannste dich wieder beruhigt hinlegen


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



LMarini schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob was besseres als die 980 Ti kommt und vorallem was der Preis dazu sein wird. Dann muss ich ja schon wieder umsteigen .



Same here! Ich denke aber man muss wie in der Vergangenheit die Ti Modelle abwarten und dann werde ich beim potentesten direkten 980 Ti Nachfolger zuschlagen für den auch noch halbwegs gute Fullcover WaKü Blöcke verfügbar sind. Nachdem das erfahrungsgemäß ja immer etwas dauert werde ich auch hier die Ti Modelle abwarten, die lieben Jungs in Rot etwas Druck machen lassen damit die Preise sich etwas nach unten einpendeln und dann wieder zuschlagen. Den Fehler wie dieses mal mache ich sicher nicht noch einmal: Ursprünglich ne 290X gehabt, dann auf die 980 AMP! Extreme Edt. umgestiegen, dann auf die 980 Ti AMP! Extreme und dann aus Mangel eines Fullcover WaKüs Blocks auf die 980 Ti Classified umgestiegen (hab alles unter Wasser gesetzt) und das alles innerhalb von ca. 9 Monaten.... wahnsinnig viel Geld verbraten und jetzt bin ich endlich mal zufrieden...


----------



## LTB (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btt: 
Ich denke das wir in ca einem Jahr die ersten schnelleren als die jetzigen GPUs sehen werden. Herbst bzw. Q3/4 war immer Launch der Mittel-/Highendklasse


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



chischko schrieb:


> Same here! Ich denke aber man muss wie in der Vergangenheit die Ti Modelle abwarten und dann werde ich beim potentesten direkten 980 Ti Nachfolger zuschlagen für den auch noch halbwegs gute Fullcover WaKü Blöcke verfügbar sind. Nachdem das erfahrungsgemäß ja immer etwas dauert werde ich auch hier die Ti Modelle abwarten, die lieben Jungs in Rot etwas Druck machen lassen damit die Preise sich etwas nach unten einpendeln und dann wieder zuschlagen. Den Fehler wie dieses mal mache ich sicher nicht noch einmal: Ursprünglich ne 290X gehabt, dann auf die 980 AMP! Extreme Edt. umgestiegen, dann auf die 980 Ti AMP! Extreme und dann aus Mangel eines Fullcover WaKüs Blocks auf die 980 Ti Classified umgestiegen (hab alles unter Wasser gesetzt) und das alles innerhalb von ca. 9 Monaten.... wahnsinnig viel Geld verbraten und jetzt bin ich endlich mal zufrieden...



Du meinst Shader-Vollausbau auf Titan X Niveau ? Sabber


----------



## Darkscream (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ausser bei dieser Generation könnten wir, wie im CPU-Markt mit jährlichen 11-14% Steigerung rechnen, davor habe ich am meisten Bedenken.


So ist meine Prognose nach Volta.


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hoffentlich habe/n ich/wir Unrecht !


----------



## Meroveus (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich glaube Big Pascal wird frühstens Anfang 2017 erscheinen. Davor sind noch Einsteiger (Anfang 2016) und Mittelklasse (Ende 2016) dran. Es wird das selbe Schema werden, wie bei Maxwell. Ich vermute außerdem, das dank dem Shrink und HBM2 (Entwicklung, Verfügbarkeit, etc.) sich die Preise zwischen 1000€ (Ti) und 1500€ (Titan) bewegen werden.

Quelle ist der gesunde Menschenverstand


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Mit Blick auf die Entwicklung der Technik, sehe ich das auch als sehr interessant an ABER mal ehrlich:

Was sollte einen Besitzer einer GTX980Ti (mich eingeschlossen) zum wechseln der GraKa bewegen?

Ich meine, die Leistung ist doch absolut mehr als ausreichend.

Ein wirklicher Fortschritt (und das ist mein Traum) wäre eine Karte mit der heutigen Leistung ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss.


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich glaube Big Pascal wird frühstens Anfang 2017 erscheinen. Davor sind noch Einsteiger (Anfang 2016) und Mittelklasse (Ende 2016) dran. Es wird das selbe Schema werden, wie bei Maxwell. Ich vermute außerdem, das dank dem Shrink und HBM2 (Entwicklung, Verfügbarkeit, etc.) sich die Preise zwischen 1000€ (Ti) und 1500€ (Titan) bewegen werden.
> 
> Quelle ist der gesunde Menschenverstand



Ja, es wird ablaufen wie immer und das Big steht sicher auch für die letzte Version.
Finde ich jetzt auch nicht sooo schlimm, ansonsten könnten wir von den jetzigen Highendkarten gleich wieder umsteigen.

@-H1N1-

Da hast du wohl recht.
Pascal 30-50 Watt weniger wäre schon im Vollausbau ein Anfang.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was sollte einen Besitzer einer GTX980Ti (mich eingeschlossen) zum wechseln der GraKa bewegen?



Dass er in 4K mit vollen Details in neuen grafiklastigeren Spielen noch immer bei teilweise unter 30fps rumgurkt. 

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Grafikkarte, die mir Witcher3 in 4K@Ultra mit 60 fps zeigt. Aktuell geht das selbst mit 2 TitanX im SLI nicht.


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass er in 4K mit vollen Details in neuen grafiklastigeren Spielen noch immer bei teilweise unter 30fps rumgurkt.
> 
> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Grafikkarte, die mir Witcher3 in 4K@Ultra mit 60 fps zeigt. Aktuell geht das selbst mit 2 TitanX im SLI nicht.



Schöne Mütze

Das wäre dann unsere letzte Graka die wir kaufen  wenn es passiert.
Du bekommst ersteinmal 45 Pascal- FPS in 4K max Qualität. (990,00 €)


----------



## LMarini (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



chischko schrieb:


> Same here! Ich denke aber man muss wie in der Vergangenheit die Ti Modelle abwarten und dann werde ich beim potentesten direkten 980 Ti Nachfolger zuschlagen für den auch noch halbwegs gute Fullcover WaKü Blöcke verfügbar sind. Nachdem das erfahrungsgemäß ja immer etwas dauert werde ich auch hier die Ti Modelle abwarten, die lieben Jungs in Rot etwas Druck machen lassen damit die Preise sich etwas nach unten einpendeln und dann wieder zuschlagen. Den Fehler wie dieses mal mache ich sicher nicht noch einmal: Ursprünglich ne 290X gehabt, dann auf die 980 AMP! Extreme Edt. umgestiegen, dann auf die 980 Ti AMP! Extreme und dann aus Mangel eines Fullcover WaKüs Blocks auf die 980 Ti Classified umgestiegen (hab alles unter Wasser gesetzt) und das alles innerhalb von ca. 9 Monaten.... wahnsinnig viel Geld verbraten und jetzt bin ich endlich mal zufrieden...



So schlimm war es bei mir nicht. Ich habe mir mitte des Jahres einen 970 gekauft und bin dann auf die 980 TI umgestiegen. Mit der 970 habe ich sogar noch geschäft gemacht .

Der EKWB kommt bei meiner auch noch. Muss nur endlich meine Wakü zusammenstellen :-/.

Ich hab mir erst denn 279Q gekauft. 4K ist jetzt nicht so interessan nur wäre es schön wenn ich mit meinem Monitor alle Spiele mit 144 Hz spielen könnte und das bei Ultra.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich meine, die Leistung ist doch absolut mehr als ausreichend.



Bist du dir sicher, dass sie ausreichend ist? 
Wieso kann ich dann Ultra Gras bei GTA 5 nicht fahren?


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ja, ich bin mir sicher. Sonst wäre die Leistung ja mehr als "gut" .


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Habe mir auch die 980Ti für WQHD (Asus ROG Swift) geholt und bin gespannt was (Big) Pascal so bringt. Derzeit bin ich mit der Grafikleistung ziemlich zufrieden - interessant wird Pascal natürlich vor allem dann, wenn die Anwendungen nächstes Jahr deutlich mehr Ressourcen forden!


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass sie ausreichend ist?
> Wieso kann ich dann Ultra Gras bei GTA 5 nicht fahren?


Du sollst ja auch auf der Stasse fahren, da gibt es nur Striche und kein Grass. He he
Gruss


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Habe mir auch die 980Ti für WQHD (Asus ROG Swift) geholt und bin gespannt was (Big) Pascal so bringt. Derzeit bin ich mit der Grafikleistung ziemlich zufrieden - interessant wird Pascal natürlich vor allem dann, wenn die Anwendungen nächstes Jahr deutlich mehr Ressourcen forden!



Ich glaube kaum, dass der Fortschritt sich erheblich beschleunigen wird in Sachen Anforderungen der Games/Software, oder siehst Du da nen anderen Trend?


----------



## Guallamalla (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Alle reden immer nur von 4k. Mich interessieren aber die VR-Headsets, wie werden die neuen Karten da wohl abschneiden?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass der Fortschritt sich erheblich beschleunigen wird in Sachen Anforderungen der Games/Software, oder siehst Du da nen anderen Trend?



Na ja, das ändert sich mit der Wahl des Monitors. 
Spielst du heute noch in kleiner Auflösung, reicht eine GTX 560 Ti als Beispiel immer noch problemlos aus.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Guallamalla schrieb:


> Alle reden immer nur von 4k. Mich  interessieren aber die VR-Headsets, wie werden die neuen Karten da wohl  abschneiden?



Dazu hat Frontier für Elite Dangerous neulich etwas rausgelassen. Eine GTX980 mit 4gb VRAM oder besser wird empfohlen, ausserdem 16GB RAM
https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=207248


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich hätte einfach gern ne Karte mit der Perfomance einer 980ti, 8GB HBM2 und 100-120W Verlustleistung.
Da zahle ich auch gerne 500-600€ für.


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Dafür würde ich auch 1000 Euro zahlen, warum kann ich dir auch sagen, diese Karte hast du dann so lange wie eine CPU.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Also 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Tippe mal 2 Jahre.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

April als Realeas Termin der Titan P(ascal) würde mich sehr wundern.
Ich würde darauf tippen das wir April so eine Art 750ti mit Pascal sehen werden dann mitte des Jahres die Midrange Chips GP 1(2?)04:1(2?)06 und dann Q4-Q1 2017 den großen Chip.


----------



## DARPA (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Mich interessiert eigentlich am meisten, was es mit dem GP102 auf sich hat. Ob es in Zukunft eine stärkere Trennung zwischen HPC und Consumer geben wird?!


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Big Pascal mit geräuscharmen Spannungswandler, 16gb Vram, leistungsstark für 120hz und gut ist.


----------



## Kashura (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

was denkt ihr was für Taktraten man erwarten kann? Nur so als Schätzung weiß ja noch niemand


----------



## wolflux (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Steht alles in den Links.
Standartmäßig 1300 MHz Chiptakt. (Pascal)


----------



## Kashura (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Steht alles in den Links.
> Standartmäßig 1300 MHz Chiptakt. (Pascal)



Das wird der Referenz Takt sein oder?


----------



## Todesklinge (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hier mal eine Gegenfrage zur Pascal Generation.

Welches zukünftige Spiel, wird daraus effektiv einen Nutzen ziehen können?
Das einzige was mir da aktuell einfällt, wäre Star Citizen... von anderen Spielen, die vermutlich mehr Leistung bräuchten, wüsste ich nichts darüber.
Wird die neue Generation dann +50% schneller sein, als eine aktuelle Nvidia GTX 980 Ti?
Preislich wird sich da nicht viel machen, eben so wie bisher.

Nvidia wird dann 10xx sein
AMD mit  R10 4xx


----------



## chischko (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wird die neue Generation dann +50% schneller sein, als eine aktuelle Nvidia GTX 980 Ti?



Nein! 10%-15% sind da eher realistisch!



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Preislich wird sich da nicht viel machen, eben so wie bisher.


Anzunehmen, ja! Der Trend geht ja eher dazu, dass es noch teurer wird! 



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Nvidia wird dann 10xx sein



Reine Spekulation, eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich vermite eher eine grundlegende Namensänderung oder ein Änderung in der Nomenklatur der Zahlenreihe, aber lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Atent123 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Nein! 10%-15% sind da eher realistisch!
> 
> 
> Anzunehmen, ja! Der Trend geht ja eher dazu, dass es noch teurer wird!
> ...



Wen Pascal trotz deutlich mehr Transistoren wirklich nur 10-15% schneller sein sollte wäre das schon ein wenig seltsam.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Also ich rechne mit ca 20-30% mehr Leistung und 30-40% weniger Verbrauch, naja ich eigentlich hoffe ich mehr.
Aber ganz unrealistisch sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## chischko (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wen Pascal trotz deutlich mehr Transistoren wirklich nur 10-15% schneller sein sollte wäre das schon ein wenig seltsam.



Also höchstens 15-20% ... mehr nicht! Schau Dir die Entwicklung über die letzten Jahre bzw. GPU Generationen doch mal an... große Sprünge gab es da nicht wirklich...  Leider


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Die letzten Jahre war aber auch alles 28nm.
Von 40 auf 28nm waren in etwas 30% mehr Leistung und 20% weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## chischko (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre war aber auch alles 28nm.
> Von 40 auf 28nm waren in etwas 30% mehr Leistung und 20% weniger Verbrauch.



Hm stimmt.... naja OK das lässt hoffen!


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

bin auf pascal sehr gespannt...
dieses mal muss ich aufrüsten da der 680 für meine empfindlicjen agen die min 80fps + brauchen für neue spiele kaum reicht (bei ansehnlicher grafik, mischung aus mittel und hoch)

leider ist momentan ja nonich so unglaublichviel bekannt....es bleibt spannend^^


----------



## Todesklinge (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Und vor allem ob der HBM wirklich das Zeug dazu hat, im Vergleich zu old school GDDR5 ^^

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass die kommende Generation sich deutlich mehr mit der 4k Auflösung befassen wird, als bisher.
Jedenfalls braucht man dazu auch eine etwas andere Technik als bisher.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

naja big maxwell soll ja angeblich ordentlich mehr ppwer haben....
alein schon mehr power bei gleicher leistungsaufnahme wegen der neuen fertigung....
4k ist für mich eher itelevant... bis man da 80fps+ in schwierigen situationen hinbekommt wird denke ivh erst mit volta kommen...


----------



## iTryX (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Was denkt ihr eigentlich zu meiner Situation?

Werde Anfang nächsten Jahres mir einen neuen Pc kaufen, wird wahrscheinlich März sein, kann sich aber auch verkürzen.
Sollte ich auf Pascal warten oder gleich eine 980?
Oder den Pc in Januar kaufen, eine gtx 960 4GB nehmen und wenn Pascal erschienen ist, eine Pascal GPU?

Rest:
I7 6700K 
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
ASrock Z170 Gaming K6
16GB DDR4 Hyper 2400
BeQuiet Straight Power 10 600W
Phanteks Enthoo Pro weiß
Seagate ST1000 1TB
Sandisk Ultra ii 240GB


----------



## chischko (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Warte doch gleich bis April und die ersten Modelle raus sind... Ansonsten würde ich persönlich von der 980 abraten und zur 980 Ti raten wenn du es nicht erwarten kannst. 
Die 960 als Übergangslösung ist ein gewisses Risiko und mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Geldverlust verbunden, da du sie als gebraucht verkaufen wirst.

Zu deiner Konfig: Die SSD mit der MX200 ersetzen und das 500W Netzteil reicht auch vollkommen! Ne AiO WaKü ist meistens relativ laut also würde ich eher zu nem fetten LuKü raten oder zumindest die mitgelieferten Lüfter mit ordentlichen leisen (eloops o.Ä.) ersetzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Also höchstens 15-20% ... mehr nicht!



Der Sprung von 28 auf 14/16 nm (was ein doppelter Sprung ist - 20nm wurde übersprungen!) wird oft mit 60-80% mehr Leistung bei 40-50% weniger Verbrauch genannt.
Die Stagnation der letzten 4 Jahre hatte andere Gründe - nämlich hauptsächlich genau den dass eben kein neuer Fertigungsschritt gemacht wurde.
Zusätzlich wird HBM verwendet was nochmal einiges an Strombudget für die GPU bedeutet (mehr Takt bevor gedrosselt wird bzw. höherer Turbo).

Anders gesagt: Wenn der Big Pascal bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme wie die TitanX selbige nicht gefühlt um Faktor 2 schlägt würde ich das enttäuschend finden.
Der kleine Pascal-Chip sollte ebenfalls in der Lage sein, die TitanX knapp zu schlagen - bei 100W weniger Verbrauch.


Dieser Sprung hat nach vielen Jahren ausnahmsweise wieder das Potential, ein Leistungssprung wie vor 20 Jahren zwischen den Generationen zu bringen.

Dummerweise ist die Chance hoch dass AMD/NV das stückchenweise bringen (erst den kleinen, dann nen Refresh, dann den großen, dann nen Refresh usw.), man will ja schließlich über Jahre den Kunden immer wieder melken wie mans bei 28nm auch getan hat.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Die Titan X ist bereits 40% schneller als die Titan Black und das ist nur der Sprung innerhalb 28nms.
Bei Pascal und Arctic Island gibt es aber mit 16nm für Pascal und 14nm für Arctic einen neuen Prozess durch den noch mal deutlich mehr gehen sollte.


----------



## chischko (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie sehr ich hoffe, dass Ihr alle Recht habt! .... Außer natürlich der Anmerkung mit "Kunden melken" vom unfassbaren Alk


----------



## NuVirus (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Denke die bringen erst Mittelklasse Karten für 400-600€ - kleinere Karten evtl auch aber interessant sind ja die leistungsfähigen aktuell.

Diese dann in der größten Variante etwas schneller und stromsparender als ne 980Ti oder TitanX Stock.

Später wenn Prozess erprobt und Zeit vergangen ist den Big Pascal nachschieben um einige doppelt abzukassieren.

Hoffe AMD bringt auch bald HBM Karten mit 14nm und mehr als 4GB Speicher sonst werden die Preise extrem für die Mittelklasse bzw kurzzeitig High-End Karten


----------



## Atent123 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Denke die bringen erst Mittelklasse Karten für 400-600€ - kleinere Karten evtl auch aber interessant sind ja die leistungsfähigen aktuell.
> 
> Diese dann in der größten Variante etwas schneller und stromsparender als ne 980Ti oder TitanX Stock.
> 
> ...



Du meinst Arctic Island ?
Das sind 2 neue 14nm Chips für 2016 angekündigt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Was _denkt_ ihr um wie viel % schneller die neuen Karten im Vergleich zu (m)einer R9 290 sein werden?


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Mein Glaskugel sagt, es werden ca. 123% sein.


----------



## chischko (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Mein Glaskugel sagt, es werden ca. 123% sein.



Kannste nich lesen oder haste noch kein Upgrade von GlaskugelOS 3.4 auf 3.5c gemacht? Hier wurden die Prognosealgorithmen stark verbessert und die Toleranzen stark verengt: Meine sagt mir jetzt 118,4% vorraus! Allerdings bin ich gerade in der Arbeit und hab hier nur die rechenschwache 12" Variante! Ich könnte bei Interesse heute Abend zu Hause auf der großen 55" Pro Variante nachschauen, die hat natürlich auch den besseren Rechenkern und GlaskugelOS Pro mit der "Letmeguess HD 4.0" Erweiterung drauf. Könnte sein, dass die nen noch präziseren und verlässlicheren Wert ausspuckt!


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auf Volta warten aber der wird wohl nicht vor 2018 erscheinen..... 
Dann wirds wohl die (Big)Pascal ti  

@ amer_der_erste:

Also wenn so ein Big Pascal 20-60% schneller wird als die Titan X wird es wohl bei dir mind. 100% schneller sein.

Grüße


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

@chischko: THX, you made my day 

edit: Das Upgrade werde ich mal druchführen


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



thehate91 schrieb:


> @ amer_der_erste:
> 
> Also wenn so ein Big Pascal 20-60% schneller wird als die Titan X wird es wohl bei dir mind. 100% schneller sein.
> 
> Grüße




oooo es gibt noch normale Antworten


----------



## wolflux (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Sprung von 28 auf 14/16 nm (was ein doppelter Sprung ist - 20nm wurde übersprungen!) wird oft mit 60-80% mehr Leistung bei 40-50% weniger Verbrauch genannt.
> Die Stagnation der letzten 4 Jahre hatte andere Gründe - nämlich hauptsächlich genau den dass eben kein neuer Fertigungsschritt gemacht wurde.
> Zusätzlich wird HBM verwendet was nochmal einiges an Strombudget für die GPU bedeutet (mehr Takt bevor gedrosselt wird bzw. höherer Turbo).
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich behälst du recht und wir bekommen die Leistung und den Verbrauch dann wären wir tatsächlich 4k/ Mittel- Ultra nahe dran.

Ps. Wenn die dann noch 8Gb.  HBM? .Speicher
einbauen, dann brauchst du kaum eine andere Karte es sei denn die Spiele bekommen ein höheres Neveau.

Klar werden wir gemolken, wie immer aber wer hört schon auf uns


----------



## Meroveus (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Sprung von 28 auf 14/16 nm (was ein doppelter Sprung ist - 20nm wurde übersprungen!) wird oft mit 60-80% mehr Leistung bei 40-50% weniger Verbrauch genannt.
> Die Stagnation der letzten 4 Jahre hatte andere Gründe - nämlich hauptsächlich genau den dass eben kein neuer Fertigungsschritt gemacht wurde.
> Zusätzlich wird HBM verwendet was nochmal einiges an Strombudget für die GPU bedeutet (mehr Takt bevor gedrosselt wird bzw. höherer Turbo).
> 
> ...



Das wäre wirklich wunderbar, leider ist die Theorie immer besser als die Praxis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ps. Wenn die dann noch 8Gb.  HBM? .Speicher
> einbauen, dann brauchst du kaum eine andere Karte es sei denn die Spiele bekommen ein höheres Neveau.



Das Topmodell (Titan irgendwas) wird sehr wahrscheinlich 4x4 GB HBM, also 16GB vRAM aufweisen. 
Theoretisch aktuell technisch möglich wären 32 GB was aber denke ich den Quadro-Karten vorbehalten bleibt.


----------



## TrpzZ (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Also ich glaube / träume von:

Preise und Erscheinung:

Nachfolger der Titan X kostet 1500€ und kommt September 2016
Nachfolger der 980 kostet 700€ und kommt August 2016
Nachfolger der 980ti wird 1000€ kosten und Mai 2017 kommen

Nachfolger der 970 wird wohl 500€ kosten und im August 2016 erscheinen.


Leistungszuwachs:

Ha Ha Ha .. Nur weil das Potenzial da ist heißt es noch lange nicht, dass dieses auch genutzt wird. Sind wir mal realistisch. Sollte es komplett entfaltet werden müssten die Entwickler der Spiele einen großen Spagat machen zwischen Konsole und PC und würden dabei auf die Nase fallen.
Ich denke hier werden wir keine große Überraschung erleben und die gewünschte  Leistung kommt erst mit der nächsten Generation / nächste Konsolen Generation.

Also Leistungszuwachs :
moderate 80% sind denke ich drin ..

Nur meine Vorstellung


----------



## wolflux (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Topmodell (Titan irgendwas) wird sehr wahrscheinlich 4x4 GB HBM, also 16GB vRAM aufweisen.
> Theoretisch aktuell technisch möglich wären 32 GB was aber denke ich den Quadro-Karten vorbehalten bleibt.



Puh, da denke ich gleich an 1500 €.
Aber die Vorraussicht darauf, auch wenn ich es nicht bezahlen möchte, evt könnte, lässt mich auf coole Technik hoffen, endlich !


----------



## iTryX (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Warte doch gleich bis April und die ersten Modelle raus sind... Ansonsten würde ich persönlich von der 980 abraten und zur 980 Ti raten wenn du es nicht erwarten kannst.
> Die 960 als Übergangslösung ist ein gewisses Risiko und mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Geldverlust verbunden, da du sie als gebraucht verkaufen wirst.
> 
> Zu deiner Konfig: Die SSD mit der MX200 ersetzen und das 500W Netzteil reicht auch vollkommen! Ne AiO WaKü ist meistens relativ laut also würde ich eher zu nem fetten LuKü raten oder zumindest die mitgelieferten Lüfter mit ordentlichen leisen (eloops o.Ä.) ersetzen.



Danke für die Antwort 

Dann warte ich mal bis April und hoffe es werden gute Karten mit deutlich mehr Leistung


----------



## chischko (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich denke die sinnvollste Strategie ist hier auf die 980Ti Nachfolger zu warten aber so lange bis gute Fullcover WaKükörper da sind... Zumindest aus Preis-Leistungssicht.


----------



## wolflux (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Das Dofe ist nur, das die Hersteller entweder Fullcover sehr sehr teuer verkaufen oder für Highend Karten es Monate dauert, wenn überhaupt, welche hergestellt werden.


----------



## chischko (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Das Dofe ist nur, das die Hersteller entweder Fullcover sehr sehr teuer verkaufen oder für Highend Karten es Monate dauert, wenn überhaupt, welche hergestellt werden.



Ne ich meine nen Fullcover Nachrüst-Kühlkörper von EKWB o.Ä. und keinen Fullcover der bereits von Haus aus drauf geschnallt ist wie z.B. bei der Hydro Copper, kleines Missverständnis


----------



## Lasca (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ne ich meine nen Fullcover Nachrüst-Kühlkörper von EKWB o.Ä. und keinen Fullcover der bereits von Haus aus drauf geschnallt ist wie z.B. bei der Hydro Copper, kleines Missverständnis



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Nachrüst und z.B dem Hydro Copper? Sorry für die dumme Frage aber möchte mich für Pascal auch mal an eine WaKü ranwagen


----------



## chischko (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Naja am beispiel der Hyro Copper: Die kaufst Du so "in the box" und kannst sie direkt ohne Umba an deine WaK anschließen. Mit nem Nachrüstkühler meine ich du kaufst Dir ne luftgekühlte Karte regulär und bastelst nen kompatiblen WaKü Block danach drauf um die auf WaKü umzurüsten. 
Das mit dem Nachrüsten ist mMn in den meisten Fällen günstiger, flexibler und bei EVGA verlierst Du auch keine Garantieansprüche o.Ä. was ich genial finde!


----------



## Lasca (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Gibt es da qualitative Unterschiede? Wenn EVGA die Karte bereits mit WaKü Block anbietet würde ich persönlich da lieber zuschlagen


----------



## chischko (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hm pauschal "ja" hier zu sagen wäre wohl nicht richtig. 
In diesem Falle ist die Classified allerdings schon  stärker als die Hydro Copper (s. Taktraten etc.) weil teilweise diese komplett fertigen WaKü-ready Modelle das Referenzdesign haben o.Ä. Die Classi ist hier die stärkere Karte und mit gutem OC Potential versehen. 
EVGA bildet hier auch eine der seltenen Ausnahmen, nehmen wir den Hersteller Zotac, der hier nur Kombinationen aus Luft- und  Wasserkühlung anbietet oder MSI die mit der Sea Hawk wieder eine andere Strategie mit ausgelagertem Radiator und integrierter Pumpe verfolgen und ihr Topmodell, die Lightning, dennoch nur unter Luftkühlung anbieten und auf die Du für ordentliches OC etc. auch nen Wasserblock drauf schnallen musst... 

Du siehst: Oftmals werden die wirklich starken Topmodelle nur mit Luftkühlung angeboten und um wirklich das Maximum raus zu kitzeln musst Du selbst Hand an die Kühlung anlegen. 
Vielleicht ändert sich das mit der Pascal Generation aber bisher wa es so, auch wenn man sagen muss, dass das ganze Thema WaKü bei den GPUs ab Werk ohnehin erst ein paar Jahre Einzug gehalten hat und nun mit den AiO WaKüs auch zugenommen hat... mal schauen wie es sich in Zukunft entwickelt. 
Klar hätte ich auch gerne eine "(Big) Pascal Ti" mit ordentlicher Spannungsversorgung etc. und fettem Takt gleich gerne mit ordentlichem Fullcover WaKü Block den ich nur anschließen brauche und gut ist aber daran glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe!


----------



## Lasca (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Darüber müssen wir uns dann nächstes Jahr nochmal unterhalten bis dahin hab ich noch genug Zeit um mich in das Thema einzulesen .


----------



## chischko (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hat eigentlich irgendwer mal neue Infos zu den Releases etc.? Es schwirren nun Gerüchte zwischen April und Juli herum. Weiß da jemand mehr bzw. hat verlässliche Infos?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Der aktuelle "Gerüchtestand" ist  Q2/16.

Ich tippe auf Vorstellung im Juli und Verfügbarkeit in Massen im August (Glaskugel^^).


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

kann man sich irgendwo eintragen als Beta USer?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Was? Für GPUs oder wie?

Klar, schick ne Bewerbung an NVidia mit Lebenslauf und allem drum und dran, wenn du (unwahrscheinlicherweise) nen Job da bekommst arbeite dich 10-15 Jahre lang hoch in die entsprechende Abteilung und schon haste evtl. Zugriff auf noch nicht veröffentlichte Produkte.

Wenn du dagegen meinst, dass eine solche Firma irgendwas an Normalsterbliche rausrückt was noch nicht offiziell ist: Vergiss es, das wäre Selbstmord.


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was? Für GPUs oder wie?
> 
> Klar, schick ne Bewerbung an NVidia mit Lebenslauf und allem drum und dran, wenn du (unwahrscheinlicherweise) nen Job da bekommst arbeite dich 10-15 Jahre lang hoch in die entsprechende Abteilung und schon haste evtl. Zugriff auf noch nicht veröffentlichte Produkte.
> 
> Wenn du dagegen meinst, dass eine solche Firma irgendwas an Normalsterbliche rausrückt was noch nicht offiziell ist: Vergiss es, das wäre Selbstmord.



hehe klar, aber es wär schön wenn es einfach gehen würde^^
Yo Nvidia, schick mal ne Karte ich teste sie für euch

Dürfte sowieso wenig spass machen, solange keine Treiber dafür draussen sind Wobei ein Beta Treiber ist bestimmt irgendwo im Umlaus und so... ACh was soll warten ist angesagt


----------



## chischko (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Klar is da warten angesagt... mehr bleibt uns allen nicht übrig


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich glaube, dass wir auf Big Pascal noch länger warten müssen.
Erst die 970/980 Nachfolger auf der Computec
Und dann später die Titan und noch später der 980ti Nachfolger...


----------



## chischko (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wir auf Big Pascal noch länger warten müssen.
> Erst die 970/980 Nachfolger auf der Computec
> Und dann später die Titan und noch später der 980ti Nachfolger...



Hmm wollen wir es nicht hoffen... nen 980 Ti Nachfolger im 3. Quartal wäre schon schön...


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Den 980Ti-Nachfolger wirds wahrscheinlich als allerletztes geben. Vor Ende 2016 würde ich da nicht mit rechnen.

Zuerst kommen wohl die kleinen GP204er Chips. Hier sind die YieldRates wegen des kleinen Dies wesentlich besser und die Performance dürfte über der aktuellen 980Ti liegen so dass man ein neues Flaggschiff zum Vollpreis verkaufen kann (obwohl es nur der Mittelklassechip ist). Erst wenn der dann mal 2-3 Monate verkauft wurde für einen viel zu hohen Preis kommt ne neue Titan für gefühlt 1500€ die dann den großen Chip hat und das alte Flaggschiff mit 30-50% Mehrleistung wegputzt.
Erst wenn dann wieder alle Kühe gemolken wurden dürfte die abgespeckte Titan als Nachfolger der 980Ti kommen.

Wobei es auch die Variante geben kann abhängig von den Yields, dass die Ti der Vollausbau ist und die Titan die Resteverwertung (wie bei TitanClassic und 780Ti) und nicht umgekehrt (wie bei TitanX und 980Ti).


Ich hoffe wirklich, dass AMD den Mut und die Möglichkleiten hat, dieses elende Treiben zu unterbinden und einfach sofort ein 600 mm^2 GPU-Monster raushaut das die aktuelle Generation pulverisiert und NV unter Zugzwang setzt so dass sie eben nicht mehr zuerst den kleinen Chip für 700€ verkaufen können sondern sofort den "Dicken" für den Preis rausholen müssen (wie noch zu GTX480/580 Zeiten).


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich glaub, dass der 970 Nachfolger mit 8gb vram (hoffentlich nicht 7+1  ) kommt und Leistungsmäßig auf 980ti Niveau ist.
Der 980 Nachfolger auch mit 8 oder 12gb vram.
Der  980ti Nachfolger dann zum Schluss mit (beschnitten) GP 200, jenachdem wie sich Arctic Islands schlägt.


----------



## wolflux (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Den 980Ti-Nachfolger wirds wahrscheinlich als allerletztes geben. Vor Ende 2016 würde ich da nicht mit rechnen.
> 
> Zuerst kommen wohl die kleinen GP204er Chips. Hier sind die YieldRates wegen des kleinen Dies wesentlich besser und die Performance dürfte über der aktuellen 980Ti liegen so dass man ein neues Flaggschiff zum Vollpreis verkaufen kann (obwohl es nur der Mittelklassechip ist). Erst wenn der dann mal 2-3 Monate verkauft wurde für einen viel zu hohen Preis kommt ne neue Titan für gefühlt 1500€ die dann den großen Chip hat und das alte Flaggschiff mit 30-50% Mehrleistung wegputzt.
> Erst wenn dann wieder alle Kühe gemolken wurden dürfte die abgespeckte Titan als Nachfolger der 980Ti kommen.
> ...



Hm, sehe ich ähnlich, evt. eine 970 Ti mit weiterhin  3.5Gb. Speicher und dann ärgere ich mich weil, es dadurch einen Vollausbau mit der 980 Ti auf TitanX Neveau auch weiterhin mit 6 Gb. Speicher gibt.
Oh das gäbe viele verärgerte Kunden.
Jep die Hoffnung liegt hier letztendlich auf AMD. 
Gruss


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass AMD den Mut und die Möglichkleiten hat, dieses elende Treiben zu unterbinden und einfach sofort ein 600 mm^2 GPU-Monster raushaut das die aktuelle Generation pulverisiert und NV unter Zugzwang setzt so dass sie eben nicht mehr zuerst den kleinen Chip für 700€ verkaufen können sondern sofort den "Dicken" für den Preis rausholen müssen (wie noch zu GTX480/580 Zeiten).



Ich verstehe was Nvidia macht, ich meine Gewinnorientiert und so... Aber wieso sollte AMD das unterbinden? Die werden doch wahrscheinlich einfach mitmachen mit dem Spielchen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

"Einfach mitmachen" setzt eine gewisse (und unerlaubte) Absprache voraus.

Jeder der beiden will ja immer ein bisschen schneller sein als der andere für den gleichen Preis. Dummerweise weiß ja keiner der beiden länger im Voraus was der jeweils andere genau vor hat. Deswegen ists naheliegend, dass jeder sich mehrere Optionen zurechtlegt wie man worauf reagiert.

Wenn beispielsweise NV vorlegt mit einem GP204 auf TitanX-Niveau für 700€ (nur als Beispiel) und AMD eine R9 490 mit "kleinem" Chip bringt bringt die ähnlich schnell ist und ähnlich viel kostet geht das Spielchen so weiter da keiner direkten Zugzwang hat.

Wenn aber NV das gleiche tut und AMD bemerkt, dass ihr "kleiner" Chip da nicht sinnvoll miothalten kann (also mehr als 10% langsamer ist selbst mit maximal vertretbarem Verkaufstakt) muss AMD Option B ziehen um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben und bringt den "großen" Chip - der aber wesentlich schneller ist. Den können sie dann für 800€ verkaufen und er schlägt den GP204 um Längen. Das kann NV sich ja kaum gefallen lassen und muss den großen GP210 nachschieben usw. - dann funktioniert das "spielchen" eben nicht und wir sehen sehr schnell einen 980Ti-Nachfolger.

Deswegen hoffe ich drauf dass die Entscheidung von AMD etwas offensiver ist und die erste releaste Karte so schnell ist dass NV eben nicht mehr den kleinen Chip für großes Geld verkaufen kann sondern gezwungen ist entweder den GP210 zu bringen oder zuzugeben dass AMD in der Generation deutlich schneller ist aktuell - letzteres halte ich für die Grünen für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## iTryX (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Soviel ich weiß:

GTX 1070 = 6gb Vram
GTX 1080 = 8gb Vram

Hoffe die kommen bald, kaufe mir mein System erst, wenn die 1070 / 1080 erschienen sind.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

wäre nicht böse deüber^^
aber ich nehm auch 12gb hbm2^^ so isses ja nisch ne


----------



## chischko (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



iTryX schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß:
> 
> GTX 1070 = 6gb Vram
> GTX 1080 = 8gb Vram
> ...



Hast Du ne Quelle oder woher nimmst Du dieses Wissen? Würde mich interessieren, ob das so zutrifft, wenn ja hätte ich da natürlich auch nix dagegen, aber das würde im Umkehrschluss ja heißen, die "1080 Ti" könte mit 10-12 Gb HBM2 auftrumpfen!


----------



## iTryX (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

So, when does NVIDIA Pascal come out? - Graphics - Graphics Cards

Habs hier gelesen, sind natürlich nur Vermutungen.
Mir wäre lieber, wenn die 1070 8GB hätte, aber so ist es wahrscheinlicher.
Bin schon gspannt


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Würde ja im Prinzip heissen, ne 1070 kommt mit 192/384bit und ne 1080 mit 256/512bit.
Da ich Ich nicht glaube dass es nen anderer Chip ist, würden sie ihn beschneiden.


----------



## haii91 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wäre die 980 ti überflüssig wenn die erste pascal grafikkarte  rauskommt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wenn das Schema so aussieht wie bei den letzten beiden Generationen (und der Mittelklassechip bei halbem Verbrauch den alten High-End schlägt): Ja.


----------



## iTryX (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



haii91 schrieb:


> Wäre die 980 ti überflüssig wenn die erste pascal grafikkarte  rauskommt?



Genau deshalb warte ich auch


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Warten kann man immer, wenn man Leistung braucht, dann kauft man.
Wenn dann Pascal Midrange rauskommt, warte lieber auf Big Pascal.
Ne, warte liebe auf Pascal 2 usw.


----------



## iTryX (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Zählt die 1080/1070 zu Big Pascal oder zu "Midrange" Pascal?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Es ist nichtmal klar, ob es eine Karte mit dem Namen geben wird geschweige denn welcher Chip darauf sitzt.


----------



## chischko (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Bin mal auch auf die Namensgebung gespannt... schauen wir mal was nVidia sich da so einfallen lässt etc.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Tippe auf eine komplette Umstrukturierung, GTX 10XX halte ich irgendwie für unwahrscheinlich - wir werden sehen!


----------



## Faboloco (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich denke auch das es eine völlig neue Namensgebung geben wird. GTX10** klingt irgendwie bescheuert ^^

Gibt es eigentlich schon konkrete Hinweise ob Pascal 4k@60FPS ohne Probleme schaffen wird?


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

pff wen jucken 4k@60 fps... 4k@ min stablen 100 fps 

naja mal schauen wann das möglich ist... da werd ich wol nochne weile wartn müssn


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich erwarte viel von Pascal und zwar Star Citizen in 4k mit 60fps 

Hoffentlich kommen die OC Karten dann rechtzeitig


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

naja ich werd sowiso nurrnoch auf grakas mitm ordentlichen ausbau der spawas setzen sorich classified, lightning, hof oder asus seine version davon...komme aufn namen nich...glaub matrix wars...

es bringt ja bissl was beim oc was manche tests zeigen (gleiche graka leicher chio läuft teilweise mitm evga power board biszu 30-50mhz mehr... bei ner refkarte war der versuch damals...)

also ich erwarte auch viel...aber der sprung von 680 auf pascal wird eh zimlich krass denk ich xD
obwohl ich glaube da die grafikleistung mir nimmer reicht das ich erst auf pascal a la 980 nachfolger und dann auf big pascal a la 980 ti nachfolger aufrüste... nur ich weigere mich in die aktuele ausgelutschte vertigung zu investiern xD


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Bin mit meiner 7970 Matrix immernoch sehr zufrieden, vorallem die OC Optionen

Deswegen würde ich mir auch gerne wieder eine Matrix holen


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

naja asus hat momentan ja echt nicht den besten support... ich halkte mich an evga und gigabyte... hab ich nur gute erfahrungen gemacht... msi kp, hatte ich nochnie... aber ev wirds ja ne lightning^^


----------



## steveglobal (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hey leute würdet ihr bei der Kaufkonfig doch besser auf pascal warten? Final Desktop-PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Komme aktuell von einem 2009 System mit GTX 275


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Gleiche Antwort wie immer.
Brauchst du jetzt die Leistung, dann kauf auch jetzt.


----------



## steveglobal (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gleiche Antwort wie immer.
> Brauchst du jetzt die Leistung, dann kauf auch jetzt.



Und Palit Jetstream zur aktuellen Konkurrenz?


----------



## iTryX (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Würde keine Palit nehmen, ist zwar sehr leise, aber da hast du nur 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Würde ich nehmen da diese das beste Gesamtpaket ist, ansonsten ASUS mit 3j. oder selber verlängern bei Conrad.


----------



## TollerHecht (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich hab mir ne R9 290 für 190€ geholt bis Pascal kommt. Habe zuerst eine GTX 980 SC in der Bucht gekauft - Betrüger der die Ware nicht hat ... / Dann heute früh höchstbietender bei einer R9 295X2 Auktion gewesen, wieder Betrüger mit gehackten Konto... dann gerade ne 290er eben geholt. Glaube das soll ein Zeichen sein welches mir sagt "Warte auf Pascal ". 

Edit:
Was passieren wird:
GTX D(Desktop)100/ D110 (970 / 980)
6GB / 8GB
Extrem klein
100/150W 

Was ich hoffe:
GTX X500 / X550 Ultra (auf die legendäre 8800 schiel )
8GB / 12GB
980 Größe
Egal, hauptsache es sind extreme OCs möglich!
Wieder Magnesiumkühler, diesmal mit RGB


----------



## b5xen (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ne R9 290 für 190€ geholt bis Pascal kommt. Habe zuerst eine GTX 980 SC in der Bucht gekauft - Betrüger der die Ware nicht hat ... / Dann heute früh höchstbietender bei einer R9 295X2 Auktion gewesen, wieder Betrüger mit gehackten Konto... dann gerade ne 290er eben geholt. Glaube das soll ein Zeichen sein welches mir sagt "Warte auf Pascal ".



Du scheinst ja ein Riesen Glück bei Grafikkartenkauf zu haben. 
Aber die R9 290 als Übergangslösung finde ich gut. Werde ich mir auch mal überlegen.


----------



## steveglobal (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



b5xen schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja ein Riesen Glück bei Grafikkartenkauf zu haben.
> Aber die R9 290 als Übergangslösung finde ich gut. Werde ich mir auch mal überlegen.



Ihr habts ja auch gut und fahrt nicht noch mit einer gtx 275 wie ich. brauch jetzt was neues und pascal sind noch mind. 6 monate hin -.-


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

naja, ich hab ne 660ti...


----------



## wagga (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Die 1070 muss mindestens 8 GB vollwertigen GDDR5 bringen.
Bitte keine kastrierten Karten mehr ala 970.
Bitte auch nicht 7,5 schnellen und 0,5 langsamen Speicher.
Wobei ich bin mit der R9 390 sehr zufrieden, werde wohl sowieso nicht wechseln vor 2017.


----------



## steveglobal (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



the_leon schrieb:


> naja, ich hab ne 660ti...



naja entweder hol ich mir jetzt die 980Ti oder nur die 390 aber was schlechteres macht bei 1300€ neuem System wohl kaum sinn.


----------



## wagga (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf die Entwicklung der Technik, sehe ich das auch als sehr interessant an ABER mal ehrlich:
> 
> Was sollte einen Besitzer einer GTX980Ti (mich eingeschlossen) zum wechseln der GraKa bewegen?
> 
> ...


Das wäre zu geil, eine R9 490 oder 1080 nur mit PCI E 75 Watt,das wärs.
Oder maximal 1x 6 Pin


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



iTryX schrieb:


> Würde keine Palit nehmen, ist zwar sehr leise, aber da hast du nur 2 Jahre Garantie.



2 Jahre reichen doch. In der Zeit wechselt man die Grafikkarten sowieso mehrmals.


----------



## wagga (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Dafür würde ich auch 1000 Euro zahlen, warum kann ich dir auch sagen, diese Karte hast du dann so lange wie eine CPU.


 Ich tauschte letztens mit der CPU auch die GPU.
Bin von Q6700 + 5750 auf i7 4790k + R9 390 gewechselt.


----------



## TollerHecht (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich hab diesmal extra viel in die CPU investiert da mich mein 2700K knapp drei Jahre begleitet hat, meine GPU habe ich vor dem Kauf der neuen CPU knapp .... 5-6x gewechselt? (6950 CF,580,680,680 SLI,Titan,970,)


----------



## steveglobal (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



wagga schrieb:


> Ich tauschte letztens mit der CPU auch die GPU.
> Bin von Q6700 + 5750 auf i7 4790k + R9 390 gewechselt.



Das die 980Ti bei FHD besser ist als die R9 390 ist klar, aber wie groß ist denn der unterschied noch bei FHD+ (2K, 4K). Oder war deine Entscheidung aufgrund des Preises?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich möchte nur mal in den Raum stellen dass es hier um Pascal geht.

Nicht um Garantiezeiten, wer wann welche Hardware erneuert, welche Grafikkarte ne Übergangslösung ist, welcher hersteller welchen Support bietet und wie viel schneller eine HD7970 zur GTX 285 ist.

Die ganzen Nebendiskussionen könnt ihr auch in eigenen Threads oder PNs klären.

B2T!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



SteveJ schrieb:


> Das die 980Ti bei FHD besser ist als die R9 390 ist klar, aber wie groß ist denn der unterschied noch bei FHD+ (2K, 4K). Oder war deine Entscheidung aufgrund des Preises?


2K ist FHD nur so nebenbei.

Momentan kann ich es kaum Erwarten das Pascal rauskommt, um endlich zu sehen was der neue Fertigungsprozess bringt.


----------



## chischko (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> 2K ist FHD nur so nebenbei.



Servus! 

Leider falsch! 
4K (3840*2160 = 8.294.400 Pixel) entspricht 4*FHD (1920*1080 = 2.073.600 Pixel) Auflösung, deswegen entspricht dieses "2K" auch der doppelten Anzahl Pixel vs. FHD, immer vorausgesetzt, dass das Seitenverhältnis linear bleibt. 2K bedeutet nur eine erhöhte Anzahl Pixel in der Breite (verglichen mit FHD, also max. 2048 Pixel--> 1080*2048 = 2.211.840 Pixel).  Grafisch verdeutlicht: Screenshot by Lightshot 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra_HD
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/2K_(Film)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_HD 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2K_resolution#Comparison_to_1080p (schöner Vergleich).


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ach Monitore nutzen neuerdings Filmauflösungen?
Und die Pixel interessieren dabei 0.
Die Bezeichnung 4K bezieht sich bei Monitoren auf die Anzahl der Pixel in der horizontalen.
4K=3840 8K=7680 und 2K dementsprechend 1920.


----------



## the_leon (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

@chischko, 2k ist FHD, 4k und
JoM79 hat recht


----------



## chischko (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Aaaaah auch da wird unterschieden zwischen TV & PC! Das war mir neu! Sorry!!!!


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Es geht um Filmauflösungen und nicht um TV oder PC. 
Das 4K Filmformat ist auch ein anderes als 4K beim TV oder PC.


----------



## chischko (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht um Filmauflösungen und nicht um TV oder PC.
> Das 4K Filmformat ist auch ein anderes als 4K beim TV oder PC.



Ja weiß ich.... jetzt!^^


----------



## GatoTiger (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Eine Frage hätte ich mal zu Pascal, betrifft natürlich auch PCGH Raff denn Graka spezi tester 


Wird diesmal, egal bei welchem Pascal Modell direkt getest ob Nvidia wieder so ein "v-ram betrug"  wie bei der 970 sich leistet  ?

Würde mir wie viele bestimmt auch, wünschen das die angaben von NV auf Korrektheit untersucht werden !


----------



## seahawk (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Das dürfte Dank HBM in jeder Hinsicht schwerer werden.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Betrifft dann aber wohl eher den Big Chip, die günstigeren a la GP104/6 sollen doch weiterhin GDDR5(x?) nutzen, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> Wird diesmal, egal bei welchem Pascal Modell direkt getest ob Nvidia wieder so ein "v-ram betrug"  wie bei der 970 sich leistet  ?



Sagen wir mal so - so blöd das bei der Folgegeneration nochmal zu machen kann selbst NVidia nicht sein. Du kannst davon ausgehen dass nach dem Release von Pascal die halbe Nerd-Welt die Speicheranbindung der Karten so detailliert wie möglich auseinandernehmen wird. 

Und ja, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach werden die kleinen und mittleren Chips GDDR5(X) nutzen und das High-End Modell HBM2 (gerüchteweise 16 GB davon bei maximal möglichen 32GB was die Profikarten bekommen).


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so - so blöd das bei der Folgegeneration nochmal zu machen kann selbst NVidia nicht sein.
> .



Wenn doch haben in jedem Falle ein permanentes Imageproblem! Qualität der Produkte hin oder her: Das wäre in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit für lange Zeit schwer wieder wett zu machen und in nahezu jedem mir erdenklichen Szenario mit erheblichen Mehrkosten verbunden.


----------



## M-R (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

hoffe mal das die 980ti nicht so schnell im preis fällt, wenn ich auf Pascal umsteige dann erst wenn die ti Modelle kommen


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



M-R schrieb:


> hoffe mal das die 980ti nicht so schnell im preis fällt, wenn ich auf Pascal umsteige dann erst wenn die ti Modelle kommen



Naja das kommt darauf an wie viel langsamer die kleinen Chips gegenüber der 980ti sind und wieviel sie dann kosten


----------



## chischko (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



M-R schrieb:


> hoffe mal das die 980ti nicht so schnell im preis fällt, wenn ich auf Pascal umsteige dann erst wenn die ti Modelle kommen



Ich hab genau den selben Plan wie du, erhoffe mir aber von meiner erst paar Monate alten Classy inkl. original Luftkühler, Rechnung und OVP ne gewisse Wertstabilität, sodass die nächste Classy (sofern Fullcover WaKüblock verfügbar) nicht ganz so teuer sein wird... hoffentlich


----------



## M-R (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich hab genau den selben Plan wie du, erhoffe mir aber von meiner erst paar Monate alten Classy inkl. original Luftkühler, Rechnung und OVP ne gewisse Wertstabilität, sodass die nächste Classy (sofern Fullcover WaKüblock verfügbar) nicht ganz so teuer sein wird... hoffentlich


Bin mal gespannt wie viel Leistung die Karten dann wirklich mehr haben, soll sich ja schon lohnen.

Wenn ich das doch mal richtig hier gelesen habe, ist doch für Ende 17 schon die nächste Generation mit Volta angedacht? Macht es da nicht vielleicht sogar Sinn Pascal aus zu lassen?


----------



## chischko (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich werde die Custom-Ti Modelle abwarten und auch die Fullcover Wasserblöcke abwarten müssen und dann meine 1:1 neben nen Pascal Modell legen, die Mehrleistung abschätzen und Testberichte wälzen, danach den Mehrpreis ansehen und dann noch die Gerüchteküche um Volta abwarten.... dann werde ich ne Entscheidung treffen: Jetzt noch nicht, auch wenn ich mir selbst die Devise aufgezwängt habe immer das Ti-Topmodell unter der Titan zu holen sobald WaKü-tauglich. Diese Devise wackelt derzeit aber etwas.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



M-R schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie viel Leistung die Karten dann wirklich mehr haben, soll sich ja schon lohnen.
> 
> Wenn ich das doch mal richtig hier gelesen habe, ist doch für Ende 17 schon die nächste Generation mit Volta angedacht? Macht es da nicht vielleicht sogar Sinn Pascal aus zu lassen?



Mit dem Gedankengang kannst du ewig warten, denn heutige Hardware ist morgen schon veraltet und es steht die nächste Generation am Horizont. Deswegen kauft man ja auch dann, wenn man Leistung braucht und wartet, wenn man "genug" Leistung hat.


----------



## M-R (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Mit dem Gedankengang kannst du ewig warten, denn heutige Hardware ist morgen schon veraltet und es steht die nächste Generation am Horizont. Deswegen kauft man ja auch dann, wenn man Leistung braucht und wartet, wenn man "genug" Leistung hat.



Jeder der eine 980ti besitzt hat genug Leistung für die nächste Zeit, die ist schnell genug und mit 6GB Speicher reichen auch noch ne weile, wenn man kein 4k braucht. 
Für mich ist der größte Knackpunkt der HBM Speicher, ich denke nicht das es 40% mehr Leistung gibt


----------



## Meroveus (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



M-R schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie viel Leistung die Karten dann wirklich mehr haben, soll sich ja schon lohnen.
> 
> Wenn ich das doch mal richtig hier gelesen habe, ist doch für Ende 17 schon die nächste Generation mit Volta angedacht? Macht es da nicht vielleicht sogar Sinn Pascal aus zu lassen?



Naja Nvidias Lockangaben beziehen sich auf Aussagen wie 10x mal schneller als Maxwell. Das kann so weit stimmen, wenn man im Hinterkopf behält, das Pascal in Richtung Mixed Precision schielt. Das die Double Precision bei Maxwell nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist ist klar, wenn sie diese nun bei Psacal anheben, hat man das X-Mehr an Leistung mit der sie locken, aber eben nur bezogen auf Double Precision Leistung. Das sich die für uns Spieler relevante Single Precision Leistung erhöht, streite ich nicht ab, es wird sich aber in Grenzen halten. Auf eine Leistungsexplosion der Spiele GPU´s würde ich noch nicht hoffen.

Pascal-Architektur im Detail - alles zu Mixed Precision, NVLink und 3D Memory - Hardwareluxx

Da noch immer abzuwarten bleibt, wann die ersten Pascal Karten im Handel erscheinen, bis hin zum Release von Big Pascal, würde ich vor 2018 auch nicht mit Volta rechnen. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung .


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage, ist da auch irgendwann Ende im Gelände ?
Also ist irgendwann ein Punkt erreicht, an dem eine noch kompaktere Fertigung nicht mehr möglich ist ?


----------



## chischko (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Naja spätestens wenn die Molekularebene erreicht ist wird die kompaktere Fertigung mit bisher verbreiteten Fertigungsmaterialien nicht mehr möglich sein. Ich denke der Trend geht ohnehin zunächst mal in Richtung Quantenrechner und/oder im Bereich Lichtrechner gehen wird. Das sind aber alles noch recht jungfräuliche Zukunftprojekte... Ich meine schau dir das Thema bei den CPUs an: Man stottert wie schon vor etwa 10 Jahren an der 4Ghz Grenze... (+/- natürlich!) ... dann kamen Multicoreprozessoren, dann Hyperthreading und und und. Die Fertigungsverfahren wurden immer feiner und feiner und das wird sich noch etwas hinziehen bis da wirklich die von der NASA ausgerufene "Revolution" stattfindet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Rwk schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage, ist da auch irgendwann Ende im Gelände ?
> Also ist irgendwann ein Punkt erreicht, an dem eine noch kompaktere Fertigung nicht mehr möglich ist ?



Ja, natürlich. Wenn die Strukturen so klein werden dass Tunneleffekte/Quanteneffekte verhindern dass sich ein Transistor noch wie ein Transistor verhält.
Davon sind wir aber noch weit weg, das passiert im einstelligen Nanometerbereich.

Und jetzt bitte nicht auf die Marketingnamen "14nm" usw. reinfallen, die tatsächlichen Größen sind sehr viel höher (die kleinste Struktur im 14nm-Prozess von Intel ist 42 nm hoch, ein Transistorgate bringts noch auf 70 nm, die "14nm" von Samsung sind noch größer).
Bis wir da in einem Bereich sind wos nicht mehr funktioniert gehen noch mindestens 10 Generationen ins Land - und die Zeit zwischen diesen wird immer länger da die Komplexität und der Preis immer (unverhältnismäßig) höher wird.

Oder anders gesagt: Das "Ende im Gelände" brauchste vor 2050 nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

genau... und selbst dann finden sie bestimmt noch wege zur weiteren steigerung der leistung...
bzw haben wir dann ganz andere verfahren und klnnen weit unter 1nm reale bauteilgröse gehen... wir werden sehen^^
eins is aber klar... jilliger wird es betimmt nimmer... die neuen methoden kosten ja auh...sowie die forschung


----------



## steveglobal (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Mit dem Gedankengang kannst du ewig warten, denn heutige Hardware ist morgen schon veraltet und es steht die nächste Generation am Horizont. Deswegen kauft man ja auch dann, wenn man Leistung braucht und wartet, wenn man "genug" Leistung hat.



Dem stimme ich zu! Diese kürzeren Neuerscheinungen/Entwicklungszyklen sieht man ja schon bei den Handys. Wartet man ~5 Monate bis der Preis auf einem angemessenen Niveau ist, kann man in 6 Monaten fast schon wieder zum neuen Modell greifen 
Ich habe mir letzte Woche auch die 980Ti bestellt, bin mir aber selbst auch gerade nicht sicher, ob ich die doch noch gegen eine 390 umtauschen soll ... schwierig, schwierig


----------



## M-R (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> genau... und selbst dann finden sie bestimmt noch wege zur weiteren steigerung der leistung...
> bzw haben wir dann ganz andere verfahren und klnnen weit unter 1nm reale bauteilgröse gehen... wir werden sehen^^
> eins is aber klar... jilliger wird es betimmt nimmer... die neuen methoden kosten ja auh...sowie die forschung



Das stimmt billiger wird es nicht mehr, aber ich denke das der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor nachher nicht mehr passt sodass  selbst die Karten wie "970" über die 500€ steigen, oder es weniger Modelle gibt


----------



## Rousi (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Lt. neuen Gerüchten soll die erste Pascal Karte die Titan werden und bereits im April kommen?!


OC3D :: Article :: Nvidia Pascal Titan Rumored to be coming as early as April :: Nvidia Pascal Titan Rumored to be coming as early as April


Ich sehe da mit einer ordentlichen Portion Skepsis entgegen:

- nVidia hat bisher noch keine funktionierenden Chips aufgezeigt (korrigiert mich, wenn doch)
- noch keine Infos/Updates/"Leaks" von GraKa Herstellern zu Modellen


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Jap, hier gibts die Spekulationsroadmap:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die TitanP tatsächlich im April schon kaufbar wäre und die erwartete Performance zeigt wäre AMD hart unter Druck... es sei denn NV verlangt für die neue Titan 3000€ (taue ich denen zu^^).


----------



## chaotium (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Dann wäre die TitanX gerade ein Jahr alt XD
Nein das glaube ich nicht, ich denke die kommt in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahres. Aber ja es wird bestimmt die erste der neuen generation


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich stamme noch aus einer Generation wo es normal war, dass innerhalb eines Jahres der Nachfolger einer Grafikkarte (oder CPU) erschein und dieser das alte High-End Modell um Längen geschlagen hat (nicht wie heute 30% wenns gut läuft...). 

Da kam im März 2006 ne 7900GTX als Monsterkarte und im November des gleichen Jahres ne 8800GTX die sie wegputzte.
Oder im Oktober 1999 die erste GeForce (die die alte TNT2 vernichtete) und schon im April 2000 die Geforce2 die die erste wieder abrasierte.
In den Jahren 1999 bis 2001 hat Intel Pentium I noch verkauft und den II und III kurz danach rausgepfeffert wo jeder den vorangegangenen mit großem Abstand zerlegte (die Ladezeiten eines Worms2-Spiels sanken von rund einer Minute auf nem PI 133 auf 2-3 Sekunden auf nem PIII 500!).

Heute ists für "ältere" Nerds ja quälend langweilig. Skylake-CPUs sind nach 5,6 Jahren mal um einen Wert schneller geworden als der alte SandyBridge den damals ein einzelner Generationssprung mit Leichtigkeit erzielte und bei Grafikkarten dümpeln wir sein rund 4 Jahren in der gleichen Leistungsklasse (28nm) rum... *gähn*


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Würde ja auch dem Release-Zyklus der letzten Jahre widersprechen, wo es immer zuerste die Performance-Chips und erst lange Zeit danach die High-End-Chips zu kaufen gab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Das ist ja erst so, seit dem von AMD keine Gegenwehr in dem Segment mehr gekommen ist. Die GTX280, 480, 580 waren ja der "dicke" Chip, erst bei der 680 konnte NV den "mittleren" als High-End verkaufen weil AMD mit ihrem großen Chip nunmal nicht schneller war.

Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit Arctic Islands ändert und NV gezwungen ist auch den großen Chip zügig zu bringen bzw. sich mit dem Refresh nicht wieder ewig Zeit lassen zu können.
Alleine die Tatsache, dass der GP204 auf ~300 und der GP100 auf ~450 mm^2 DIE spekuliert wird, wenn ein Prozess aber gut läuft Die-Sizes von ~550mm^2 üblich sind verrät dem geneigten Nerd, dass es (wohl absichtlich) Reserven für die nächste Generation gibt da wir wohl kaum den 10nm Prozess in diesem Jahrzehnt noch sehen werden.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis NVIDIA mal richtige Konkurrenz bekommt.

Aber mal ehrlich, wo will man eigentlich nach 10nm hin?


----------



## danyo23 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis NVIDIA mal richtige Konkurrenz bekommt.



Das sollte AMD mal richtig reinhauen


----------



## LTB (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wo will man eigentlich nach 10nm hin?



Dann wird Mondstaub und kein Silizium verwendet


----------



## misternils99 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis NVIDIA mal richtige Konkurrenz bekommt.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, wo will man eigentlich nach 10nm hin?


Also TSMC sieht sich in 3 Jahren schon bei 5 nm xD 
TSMC Will Start Producing 5nm Nodes in 2019, Says CEO - TechFrag


----------



## Meroveus (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Naja selbst wenn sie gegen aller Erwartungen mit dem Big Chip (wenn das nicht nur eine Namensumverteilung wird) anfangen, solange die Software noch nicht solche Leistung abverlangt, muss ich mich über den Kauf meiner GTX 980 Ti nicht ärgern. 

Andere Theorie wäre, das der Leistungssprung doch nicht so groß ist wie erwartet und das sie mit dem Vollausbau antreten müssen, damit sich die Leute nicht veräppelt vorkommen. Ist aber nur alles wilde Spekulation meiner seits.


----------



## maCque (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



LTB schrieb:


> Dann wird Mondstaub und kein Silizium verwendet


Man betreibt ja eher Forschungen an dünnen Graphitlagen. Die lassen sich leichter Nutzen als der dreckige Mondstaub  Aber bis das nutzbar wird sind wir sicher ne Ecke älter.


----------



## Guffelgustav (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Eine Frage hätte ich ja dann bezüglich Pascal und warten:
Aktuell habe ich eine 970er und einen 1080p Monitor.
Möchte in den kommenden Tagen auf eine 980Ti und einen 1440p Monitor wechseln.
Lohnt sich das dann überhaupt für mich, wenn ich rein die Investition betrachte? Oder sollte ich auf Pascal warten und dann direkt auf 4K wechseln ?
Ich weiß, diese Frage "Lohnt es sich" ist immer subjektiv und kann nicht für Alle gleichermaßen beantwortet werden.
Mich interessiert letztendlich nur, ob die Investition eurer Meinung nach kompletter Käse ist und ob ich lieber warten sollte oder nicht. 
Frage für mich ist eben, in welcher Relation dann das Geld für Pascal + 4K im Vgl. zu 980Ti+1440p steht bezüglich Leistungsgewinn/Performance?


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Du willst zocken: Kaufen
Du willst zuschauen: Warten.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage eigentlich nur wenn tatsächlich der Release sehr kurzfristig bevorsteht. Solange man noch nicht mal was was für Leistung für wie viel Geld rumkommt? Was soll das rumgeeier? Gedanken um ungelegte Eier. Da keiner von uns einschätzen kann wie der Leistungsgewinn aussehen wird, und auch nicht was er kostet.

Wenn jetzt tatsächlich der High-End-Chip zuerst rauskommt, und wie üblich 1000 Euro oder mehr kostet, ist es dann noch relevant für Dich? Für die meisten ist Pascal in dem Augenblick doch sofort gestorben wenn sie die Summe sehen.
Kommt als erstes doch der Performance-Chip raus, der zwar deutlich weniger kosten wird, aber auch von der Leistung her deutlich näher an der 980TI liegt (und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob er sich "oberhalb" befinden MUSS), dann ist es doch völlig wurst ob jetzt die Performance von einer 980TI oder von einer "kleinen" Pascal gebracht wird.



Warten: Umsonst/Lohnt sich nicht. (Sehr subjektiv)


----------



## Triniter (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich ja dann bezüglich Pascal und warten:
> Aktuell habe ich eine 970er und einen 1080p Monitor.
> Möchte in den kommenden Tagen auf eine 980Ti und einen 1440p Monitor wechseln.
> Lohnt sich das dann überhaupt für mich, wenn ich rein die Investition betrachte? Oder sollte ich auf Pascal warten und dann direkt auf 4K wechseln ?
> ...



Ich hab da auch viel überlegt in letzter Zeit. 4k war zwar kein Thema aber WQHD. Also hab ich mir Anfang Januar einen entsprechenden Monitor geholt und geschaut was mit meiner GTX770 möglich ist. Gehen tut das schon auch mit den entsprechenden Einschränkungen. Gute 3 Wochen später kam dann ein komplett neuer PC inkl. GTX980ti. Bereut auf Pascal zu warten hab ich bisher nicht. Zumal einfach nicht klar ist wann denn was entsprechendes kommt.


----------



## Rousi (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jap, hier gibts die Spekulationsroadmap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die neue Titan werden die sicherlich so horrende Preise verlangen. Es gibt immer noch genug "Dödel" (sag ich jetzt einfach mal), die sich mit dem besten der besten der besten profilieren müssen.
Vor allem weil auch die TitanX erstmal nur ein Jahr alt ist.


Laut dem Artikel und auch in der Roadmap hier werden auch nur die GP100er Karten mit HBM2 aufgezeigt und die restlichen GP104er "nur" mit GDDR5X..
Damit widersprechen die sich mit einer älteren Folie, wo die High-End und die Enthusiast Karten, also Titan, GTX1080Ti, GTX1080 (und ggf. GTX1070) mit HBM2 ausgeliefert werden sollen.
Ein weiteres 970 Erlebnis (3,5/0,5 Speichergeschichte)?

Ich denke, dass NV ein bisschen Angst vor den neuen AMD GPUs hat und jetzt auf dicke Hose macht.

Ich hoffe wirklich auf einen dicken Sprung, der AMD wieder in Vorsprung bringt, damit NV hier dann auch "nachziehen" muss.
Im Endeffekt ist dieser Konkurrenzkampf für den Enduser von Vorteil und lässt die künstlich aufgeblähten Preise wenigstens ein bisschen runter gehen.


Je nachdem wie HBM2 auf die neuen NV "verteilt" wird, werd ich mir meine GraKa aussuchen. Aber hier erstmal genauere Infos abwarten und Gerüchte nicht als komplett wahr hinnehmen


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wobei man ja bei AMD gesehen hat, das HBM *alleine* den Kohl auch nicht fett macht.
Besonders wenn man praktisch jeglichen OC-Spielraum dadurch verliert. Allein deshalb (50% OC Möglichkeit) ist ja die Titan X überhaupt konkurrenzfähig. Mit nur 1Ghz würde doch jeder über eine Titan X nur lachen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Damit widersprechen die sich mit einer älteren Folie, wo die High-End und die Enthusiast Karten, also Titan, GTX1080Ti, GTX1080 (und ggf. GTX1070) mit HBM2 ausgeliefert werden sollen.


Die GTX1080 ist keine High-End Karte sondern (genau wie die GTX980) der Mittelklassechip. Nur die 980Ti/1080Ti und Titans sind das High-End Modell 



Rousi schrieb:


> Ein weiteres 970 Erlebnis (3,5/0,5 Speichergeschichte)?


Den Fehler macht NV garantiert kein zweites Mal. Selbst wenn die NV-süchtigen ihn auch dieses mal kleinreden würden.


----------



## chischko (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wie gesagt ich denke wie auch in der 9xxer generation wird in der 10xxer Generation lediglich das 1080 Ti Modell interessant für mich sein, der Rest: Zu teuer (Titan) oder nicht genug Leistung (1080) für nen immer noch (vermutlich) zu hohen Preis


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

So wirds bei vielen aussehen - die Titan wird wohl einfach das Argument gegenüber der 1080Ti haben, dass sie gefühlt ein Jahr früher erscheint... 

Natürlich ist die 1080Ti (wie auch die 980Ti und die 780Ti) die viel bessere Wahl was P/L angeht, nur kommen die eben entsprechend später wenn die großen Chips günstiger produziert werden können.


----------



## chischko (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So wirds bei vielen aussehen - die Titan wird wohl einfach das Argument gegenüber der 1080Ti haben, dass sie gefühlt ein Jahr früher erscheint...
> 
> Natürlich ist die 1080Ti (wie auch die 980Ti und die 780Ti) die viel bessere Wahl was P/L angeht, nur kommen die eben entsprechend später wenn die großen Chips günstiger produziert werden können.



Klar, nur diesmal weiß ich es und mache nicht den Fehler nochmal, ne 980 und dann ne 980 Ti zu kaufen, sondern warte gleich


----------



## Rousi (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die GTX1080 ist keine High-End Karte sondern (genau wie die GTX980) der Mittelklassechip. Nur die 980Ti/1080Ti und Titans sind das High-End Modell



Ich seh den Preis der 980 mit ~5xx€ (aktuell) schon als Oberklasse


----------



## chischko (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Oberklasse darfst Du nicht am Preis alleine festmachen (der seine Relation rein durch die Vergangenheit und deine Erfahrungen erfährt) sondern immer auch anhand der zeitgenössischen Benchmarks/Wettbewerber... 
Klar sind 500+Tacken für ne GPU ner verfluchte Summe aber heute sind die Preise nun mal anders als zu Zeiten der GeForce 4


----------



## Nyuki (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hab Angst das meine Sandy Limitiert bei der 1080ti^^ Bei der 980Ti reichts ja noch...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Irgendwas limitiert immer.
Das Spiele heutzutage aber eher grafiklastig sind und die Auflösungen immer höher werden, ist ne CPU Limitierung nur noch selten gegeben.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwas limitiert immer.
> Das Spiele heutzutage aber eher grafiklastig sind und die Auflösungen immer höher werden, ist ne CPU Limitierung nur noch selten gegeben.



Spiel mal Csgo Arma oder Minecraft


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Spiel mal Csgo Arma oder Minecraft


Lies mal genauer, da steht "eher grafiklastig" und "heutzutage".
Die Engine von CS:GO ist vom Grundgerüst her über 10 Jahre alt und Minecraft basiert auf Java.
Vor allem könnte ich jetzt mindestens 20 Gegenbeispiele nennen.


----------



## HisN (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Hab Angst das meine Sandy Limitiert bei der 1080ti^^ Bei der 980Ti reichts ja noch...



Der wird nicht langsamer. Verdrehte Logik. Der leistet genau so viel FPS wie immer, und scheinbar sind das ja genug.
Und Du wirst Dich auch nicht hinsetzen und weinen weil die Graka nur halb ausgelastet ist, Du grinst weil Du mehr Antialiasing, mehr Ambient Occlusion, mehr DSR zuschalten kannst. Zieht das Pferd nicht von der falschen Seite auf.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Lies mal genauer, da steht "eher grafiklastig" und "heutzutage".
> Die Engine von CS:GO ist vom Grundgerüst her über 10 Jahre alt und Minecraft basiert auf Java.
> Vor allem könnte ich jetzt mindestens 20 Gegenbeispiele nennen.



naja Cs wird trotzdem Heute von Millionen Spielern gespielt genauso wie MC


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> naja Cs wird trotzdem Heute von Millionen Spielern gespielt genauso wie MC


Und limitiert ein 2500K@4,2GHz da oder reicht es für flüssige 60/120/144fps?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Ich seh den Preis der 980 mit ~5xx€ (aktuell) schon als Oberklasse



Der Preis ist Oberklasse, der Chip aber nicht. Das ist ja der Trick. 

Der "mittlere" Chip, also der der mit einer 4 hinten aufhört ist normalerweise ganz grob immer das 300€-Segment gewesen (beispielsweise ne GTX460/560), der High-End Chip (mit "10" hinten) war immer die 500-600€-Klasse (beispielsweise ne GTX480/580).

Ab der kepler-Generation hat NV aber einfach die kleineren Chips als High-End verkauft weil AMD nicht schneller war, sprich effektiv hat man eine GTX660 umbenannt zur GTX680 und ein 500€-Schild draufgepappt. Bei der aktuellen maxwell-Generation ist die GTX980 der Mittlere Chip und wäre normalerweise eine GTX960 für 300€ geworden - mangels Konkurrenz kann man aber auch hier "980" draufschreiben und 550€ verlangen. Die eigentliche GTX980 als echte High-End Karte lässt man im Schrank und verkauft sie später als "GTX980TI" für 700. 
Oder, ganz toller weiterer Trick, man erfindet eine ganz neue Klasse der Super-Enthusiasten und labelt High-End Chips statt "GTX780/980" um in "GTX Titan(X)" - dann kann man sogar über 1000€ verlangen für eine Karte, die mit starker Konkurrenz als GTX780/980 für 500€ erscheinen wäre.


----------



## Rousi (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Und genau das denk ich mir schon eine sehr lange Zeit. Nur, das ich es bisher nie in Worte fassen konnte ;D


----------



## wagga (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Wenn die Strukturen so klein werden dass Tunneleffekte/Quanteneffekte verhindern dass sich ein Transistor noch wie ein Transistor verhält.
> Davon sind wir aber noch weit weg, das passiert im einstelligen Nanometerbereich.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte nicht auf die Marketingnamen "14nm" usw. reinfallen, die tatsächlichen Größen sind sehr viel höher (die kleinste Struktur im 14nm-Prozess von Intel ist 42 nm hoch, ein Transistorgate bringts noch auf 70 nm, die "14nm" von Samsung sind noch größer).
> ...


Wenn 14nm nicht 14nm sind wie groß sind sie dann wirklich und
was ist dann der Größenunterschied zwischen Q6700 z.B. 65nm und i7 4790k 22nm?
Hatte der Q6700 demnach auch keine 65nm sondern vielleicht 80 oder gar 100?
Da ja nun nur noch alle 2,5 Jahre CPUs kommen osllen wäre der Punkt erst so in 25 Jahren erreicht, laut der These.


----------



## wagga (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Preis ist Oberklasse, der Chip aber nicht. Das ist ja der Trick.
> 
> Der "mittlere" Chip, also der der mit einer 4 hinten aufhört ist normalerweise ganz grob immer das 300€-Segment gewesen (beispielsweise ne GTX460/560), der High-End Chip (mit "10" hinten) war immer die 500-600€-Klasse (beispielsweise ne GTX480/580).
> 
> ...


Deshalb kaufte ich eine R9 390 die 970 war mir zu teuer für ihre nur 3,5 GB RAM und die 980 war mir zu schlecht für ihren Preis.
Die 980 TI wäre die einzig lohnenswerte Karte nach der Leistung, aber preislich viel zu hoch.
Die 980 TI hätte ich so für 400 Euro mir gekauft maximal 500 aber keine 600 oder 800 €.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



wagga schrieb:


> Wenn 14nm nicht 14nm sind wie groß sind sie dann wirklich


Die echten Dimensionen des "14nm"-Prozesses von Intel sind 70 nm für ein Transistorgate und 52 nm für Verbindungen zwischen Transistoren. Die "14nm" von Samsung sind noch größer, hier sinds 84 bzw 64 nm in der Realität.



wagga schrieb:


> was ist dann der Größenunterschied zwischen Q6700 z.B. 65nm und i7 4790k 22nm?


Der i7 4790K hat rein von der Fläche her nur 62% der Größe eines Q6700, dafür aber 2,4x so viele Transistoren. Die Transistordichte ist entsprechend fast 4x so hoch.



wagga schrieb:


> Hatte der Q6700 demnach auch keine 65nm sondern vielleicht 80 oder gar 100?


Die  Dicke der Transistorverbindungen des 65nm Prozesses von Intel betrug ganze 220 nm.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die echten Dimensionen des "14nm"-Prozesses von Intel sind 70 nm für ein Transistorgate und 52 nm für Verbindungen zwischen Transistoren. Die "14nm" von Samsung sind noch größer, hier sinds 84 bzw 64 nm in der Realität.
> 
> 
> Der i7 4790K hat rein von der Fläche her nur 62% der Größe eines Q6700, dafür aber 2,4x so viele Transistoren. Die Transistordichte ist entsprechend fast 4x so hoch.
> ...



Wie groß ist eigentlich Glofos 32nm Prozess verglichen mit dem Samsung/Glofo 14nm Prozess ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Keine Ahnung^^
Darüber gibts anscheinend keine veröffentlichten/geleakten Infos (oder ich kenne sie nicht).

Aber den gibts noch: Die Gatelänge des 16nm-Prozesses von TSMC sind echte 90 nm. 

Wie schon gesagt, bis wir in einen Bereich kommen wo Quanteneffekte funktionierende Chips unmöglich machen (was bei ECHTEN ca.10 nm der Fall ist) sind wir bei den Marketingnamen wahrscheinlich bei 1 nm. 
Wenn es da jetzt schon eng werden würde würden die Hersteller nicht Tonnenweise Geld rauswerfen um EUV zu entwickeln und wesentlich kleinere Strukturen damit erzeugen.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wie kommts denn dann, dass bei diesen Prozessen von wesentlich kleineren Längen gesprochen wird, als real existiert? Ist das dann nicht eig gezielte Täuschung und wenn ja, woher stammen dann wohl die Marketingnamen? Oder ist damit eine andere Länge gemeint? Gibts dazu irgendwelche Berichte?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Die Bezeichnungen sind reine Marketingnamen und haben mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Es ist auch keine gezielte Täuschung da die Strukturgröße weder direkt etwas mit der leistungsfähigkeit oder Funktionsvielfalt eines Chips zu tun hat noch beim Endkunden in irgendeiner Form damit geworben wird (außer den paar Nerds die sich gezielt dafür interessieren und nachforschen weiß kein Mensch, in wie vielen Nanometern seine CPU oder GPU gefertigt wird).

Berichte zu echten Längen gibts bei älteren Techniken tonnenweise bei Google zu finden (oder meinst du ich wüsste die ganzen Längen da oben auswendig? ).
Wenn du des Englischen (fortgeschritten) mächtig bist kannst du google scholar nutzen und einfach nach entsprechenden Schlagwörtern suchen - du wirst mit Berichten erschlagen. 

Beispiel für 45nm intel:
http://download.intel.com/pressroom/kits/advancedtech/pdfs/vlsi_45nm_hikmg-paper.pdf




> The Ge concentration of the SiGe stressors was increased from 22% in our 65nm technology [4] to 30% in 45nm. The combined
> impact of the increased Ge fraction and the strain enhancement
> from the gate last process allow for 1.5x higher hole mobility
> compared to 65nm despite the scaling of the transistor pitch from
> 220nm to 160nm.




Die 220nm von "65nm" die ich oben erwähnt hatte wurden im "45nm"-Prozess auf 160nm verkleinert.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich meinte eher die Gründe dafür, keine realen Längen anzugeben. Warum nennt man Intel denn ihre 220 nm Längen im Marketing 65 nm und nicht einfach 220 nm. Was soll ihnen das bringen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Aktuell ists wohl so, dass man es nicht mehr ändert weil die Konkurrenz es ähnlich benennt. Ich schätze mal es ist historisch dadurch gewachsen, das diese ProcessNodes (die Angaben) feste Schritte sind, die Realität aber nicht nachgekommen ist. 

Ein theoretischer Full Node ist ein Schritt, der die Strukturgröße (flächig) genau halbiert. Für die Längenangabe ergibt sich dadurch "alte Größe geteilt durch Wurzel aus 2", sprich 90/sqr(2) sind etwa 65, 65/sqr(2) sind etwa 45 und so weiter (daher kommen die Zahlen 130,90,65,45,32,22,14,10,7,...).

Diese Bezeichnungen/Größen sind also aus der Theorie festgelegt. Wenn aber die realität aus technischen Gründen diese Halbierung nie ganz geschafft hat schaukelt sich das über die vielen Prozessschritte (vom Mikrometerbereich damals aus) hoch, so dass der Unterschied Name zu Realität heute relativ groß ist (und die hersteller sich untereinander auch so unterscheiden).

Das ist aber völlig egal da diese Bezeichung technisch gesehen sowieso keinerlei Bedeutung hat.


----------



## wagga (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Vielleicht weil 220 nm nicht so cool klingt die 65 nm.
Letztlich kanns egal sein, effektiv was man daran merkt ist maximal das man mehr Leistung bekommt und das man weniger Strom verbraucht.
Der i7 4790k hat laut CPUBoss und anderen Seiten 350 % der Leistung von einem Q6700 obwohl beides nur 4 Kerner sind, bzw. beim Q6700 sogar gemogelt wurde man haute einfach 2 Duocores in ein Gehäuse und fertig war der Quadcore.

Ich hoffe nur das Pascal keine 970 Erinnerungen wecken wird, das wäre schade.


----------



## Blackout27 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Naja selbst wenn sie gegen aller Erwartungen mit dem Big Chip (wenn das nicht nur eine Namensumverteilung wird) anfangen, solange die Software noch nicht solche Leistung abverlangt, muss ich mich über den Kauf meiner GTX 980 Ti nicht ärgern.
> 
> Andere Theorie wäre, das der Leistungssprung doch nicht so groß ist wie erwartet und das sie mit dem Vollausbau antreten müssen, damit sich die Leute nicht veräppelt vorkommen. Ist aber nur alles wilde Spekulation meiner seits.



Man muss sich auch generell nicht ärgern wenn man eine 980ti gekauft hat  

Ich schätze die Lage aber eher so ein:
es kommt zuerst der kleine Chip als Vollausbau und wird realistisch gesehen ca 25 bis max 40% schneller sein als die Titan X. 

Der große Chip als Vollausbau als Titan (XYZ2) wird aber bestimmt 50-70% schneller sein als die Titan X. 

Bei solch ein Leistungsplus schlagen dann auch alle glücklichen Besitzer der 980ti/Titan X wieder gerne zu inkl. mir  

Würde mich aber riesig freuen wenn AMD mal wieder eher als Nvidia ein Powermonster raus bringt  

Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## wagga (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich warte auf den Nachfolger von Pascal und Polaris oder vielleicht sogar deren Nachfolger.
Ich bin von 2009-2014 mit einer 5750 klar gekommen, warum sollte die R9 390 nicht auch mindestens 3 Jahre machen


----------



## iTryX (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Hab gut Neuigkeiten 
Nvidia hat das Releasedatum auf April gesetzt!
Freue mich schon darauf


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hab gut Neuigkeiten
> Nvidia hat das Releasedatum auf April gesetzt!
> Freue mich schon darauf



Hast Du ne Quelle? Mehr Details?


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hab gut Neuigkeiten
> Nvidia hat das Releasedatum auf April gesetzt!
> Freue mich schon darauf



Entweder nVidia hat seine Maulwüfe getötet  und die Löcher erfolgreich gestopft, oder nach aktueller (überschaubarer) Lage wird das wohl eher ein Paperlaunch wie die letzte angebliche Vorstellung von Pascal.


----------



## SHOKK (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hab gut Neuigkeiten
> Nvidia hat das Releasedatum auf April gesetzt!
> Freue mich schon darauf



Bezweifle ich stark. Sind noch 2 Monate und wir wissen nicht einmal welche Bezeichnung die Modelle haben werden!


----------



## DARPA (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hab gut Neuigkeiten
> Nvidia hat das Releasedatum auf April gesetzt!



Ja, auf den 1.


----------



## iTryX (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, auf den 1.



Genau das denke ich auch 

Hier mal ein Link zu dem Thema:

NVIDIA Pascal GPU release date fixed for April 2016


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Warum auch nicht.
Nachfolger der 750ti, mit 20% mehr Leistung bei 40W Verbrauch.


----------



## Rousi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Gibt es irgendwelchen neuen Updates? :o


----------



## chischko (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Also ich hab nix mit bekommen, muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich derzeit nicht wirklich dran bin... sonst jemand was gehört/gelesen?


----------



## OOYL (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe, dass im Frühling eine Titan mit GP XX0 (Big/Highend-Chip) rauskommt. 

Die "normalen" Karten werden wohl wie gewohnt released: Mangels Konkurrenz kann nVidia zuerst Midrange-Chips als Highend verkaufen (GTX 1080), erst ein Jahr später, wenn die Zocker wieder Kohle rumliegen haben, kommen die "guten" Chips mit der Ti-Version.

Für die Titan siehts ziemlich gut aus, habe mir auf Wikipedia die Tabellen angesehen und festgestellt, dass die Titans i.d.R. jährlich im Frühling erschienen sind^^ 

Jetzt muss man nur hoffen, dass da ein anständiger Chip drunter ist. Ich zahle keine Highend-Preise für Midrange -Chips. Ein Grund warum ich keine 680, 780 oder 980 besitze. Die Vier im "GX XX4" schreckt mich effektiv ab.


----------



## Meroveus (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix mit bekommen, muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich derzeit nicht wirklich dran bin... sonst jemand was gehört/gelesen?



Mein letzter Stand: Nvidia Geforce GTX Titan X2: Launch bereits im April?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Das ist aber keine Pascal GPU.


----------



## the_leon (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

ne.
Aber wenn im April die Titan X2 kommt, dann wird nicht 2 Monate später der Nachfolger Titan ? kommen.
Eher werden Später die GPUs mit GP 104 und 106 kommen.
GP 100 kommt dann erst nächstes jahr


----------



## Meroveus (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Pascal GPU.



Verzeihung mein Fehler, hab mich von dem Bild im Video blenden lassen.


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich warte auf die Ti Version der großen Chips, dann werde ich unter Umständen zuschlagen, wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt 
Und mit Zuschlagen mein ich gleich zweimal plus geeigneter Kühlerweiterung dazu. Werde dann meine jetzige verkaufen, dann spült das nochmal ein wenig Geld in den Geldbeutel 

Edit auf Anfrage von chischko: annehmbares Ausmaß,  keine weiteren Details


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Und mit Zuschlagen mein ich gleich zweimal plus geeigneter Kühlerweiterung dazu



Angabe der Penisröße vergessen! Bitte nachtragen!


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

hahaha chischko xD
ich bin ganz ehrlich wennse zuerst den 980 nacholger releasen wie immer hol ich mri den... und rüste später zur highend variante in form der ti auf.. warum?
meine 680 schafft meine anforderungen nimmer, aber ich sehe nicht ein in die tote fertigung zu investieren...erst wenn was ordentliches neues da ist...
wenns indgesammt dann 100€ mehr kostet wegen wertverlust des 980 nachfolger dann ists halt so


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Naja, wenn der Nachfolger der 980 20% mehr Leistung hat und 120W verbraucht, dann hol ich mir mir auch eine davon.


----------



## SHOKK (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> hahaha chischko xD
> ich bin ganz ehrlich wennse zuerst den 980 nacholger releasen wie immer hol ich mri den... und rüste später zur highend variante in form der ti auf.. warum?
> meine 680 schafft meine anforderungen nimmer, aber ich sehe nicht ein in die tote fertigung zu investieren...erst wenn was ordentliches neues da ist...
> wenns indgesammt dann 100€ mehr kostet wegen wertverlust des 980 nachfolger dann ists halt so



Das ist doch ein Widerspruch. Du bist nicht bereit in eine 980 Ti zu investieren, dafür aber in den Nachfolger und später noch in den Vollausbau?

Und hört bitte auf hier die 980 Ti runterzumachen. Bin mal gespannt auf dei Blicke von den Leuten, die jetzt den Pascal so krass hypen und am Ende des Tages die Fresse ziehen, wenn er nicht das leistet was sie erwartet haben. (und diese Leute erwarten 100% mehr Performance)


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

pff der verbrauch is mir sowas von wumpe xD
von mir aus kann er 2 8pol stecker voll ausreizen das juckt mich nicht die bohne... hauptsache power
qber die kommenden gens werden wohl viel mehr auf efizienz als auf performancegewin ausgelegt sein...was ich schade finde



SHOKK schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Widerspruch. Du bist nicht bereit in eine 980 Ti zu investieren, dafür aber in den Nachfolger und später noch in den Vollausbau?
> 
> Und hört bitte auf hier die 980 Ti runterzumachen. Bin mal gespannt auf dei Blicke von den Leuten, die jetzt den Pascal so krass hypen und am Ende des Tages die Fresse ziehen, wenn er nicht das leistet was sie erwartet haben. (und diese Leute erwarten 100% mehr Performance)



shokk du hast den postganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden
mit gehtes nicht darum das die 980 ti nicht genug power hat... sie basiert auf einer toten fertigung wenn pascal released weil die kleiner gerfertigt werden und da sehe ich nicht ein zu investieren


----------



## SHOKK (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich hab dich schon verstanden. Mir gehts darum, als Maxwell rauskam war vom Pascal noch keine Rede und es gab keine Informationen darüber. Du hast dich trotzdem entschieden, diesen Chip nicht zu kaufen obwohl deine 680 schon zu diesem Zeitpunk zu "schwach" war. Jetzt möchtest du aber den Pascal gleich 2 mal kaufen. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage ob das deiner Meinung nach gute Investition ist?!? Für mich ist es Widerspruch in sich.

Der zweite Teil meines Beitrages war nicht an dich gerichtet sondern allgemein an alle die Hype und Hass verbreiten.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

nene die ti ist ne gute karte... aber ich habe mich nachdem zu gtx700er zeiten schon bekannt war das mit pascal ne neue fertigung kommt entschieden in diese fertigung nimmer zu investieren^^
ich investiere nun mal nicht gerne in etwas austerbendes^^ da warte ich lieber und reduziere im mom details und gönn mir dann einen 980 nachfolger als classified/lighning/hof^^

ist meine meinung, jedem das seine^^ würde pascal noch die gleiche fertigung wie maxwell haben hätte ich schon lange ne 980ti drin^^


----------



## OOYL (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich kann mich mit HBM noch nicht anfreunden. Bei GDDR5 gab es 256, 384 und nun 512-Bit, falls ein 1024-Bit SI für GDDR5 infrage käme, wäre man schon in der Region von HBM, oder nicht?

Habe mich nicht gross mit HBM auseinandergesetzt, ausser beim Release der Fury... Stand da was von 4096-Bit die 1TB/s stemmen?

  500MHz 

Mit einer R9 290 GDDR5 würde man bei einem 4096-Bit SI mit ca. 2500 GB/s unterwegs sein, und die 1000GB/s (Korrektur: 512GB/s) der Fury sollen wegweisend sein?

Soll HBM die "Basis" für extrem Breite SIs darstellen, die nach und nach mit mehr Takt betrieben werden können als GDDR-Technologie, oder solch breite SIs überhaupt erst ermöglicht?

edit: Habe was durcheinandergebracht, die Fury X soll "nur" 512 GB/s liefern. Das ist ja schon fast peinlich, beim achtfachen Speicherinterface.  Die nVidias sollen ja mit "HBM2" kommen...


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Und wie wir an AMD gesehen haben reißt das jetzt auch keine Bäume aus.


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Es geht doch schlicht um Verbrauch und Platzbedarf. Solch große Interfaces für GDDR5 wären energetisch eine Katastrophe, außerdem rauben sie wertvolle und teure Die Fläche. 
Die hohen Bandbreiten werden auch benötigt. Hängt davon ab, ob ein GP100 schon das erwartete DP Monster wird. Spätestens aber beim GV100.


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Was machen wir eigentlich wenn sich HBM-Pascal genau so ******* übertakten lässt wie die HBM-AMDs?
Ich habe auf meiner Titan X fast 50% mehr Core-Takt. In meinen kühnsten Träumen ist das genau die Mehrleistung die Pascal "plain" bringen wird. Ohne OC .... lohnt sich das kaum.


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wen interessieren dann noch die Vorserienprodukte bei Fiji


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



HisN schrieb:


> Was machen wir eigentlich wenn sich HBM-Pascal genau so ******* übertakten lässt wie die HBM-AMDs?
> Ich habe auf meiner Titan X fast 50% mehr Core-Takt. In meinen kühnsten Träumen ist das genau die Mehrleistung die Pascal "plain" bringen wird. Ohne OC .... lohnt sich das kaum.



Wieso benutzt man eig HBM hat GDDR5 je limitiert von der Brandbeite her?


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Das ist mal ne gute Frage. 
Es werden immer mal wieder Bandbreiten-Tests gemacht.
Ich kann tatsächlich auf meiner Titan X noch ein paar FPS rausquetschen wenn ich den Speicher von 3.5Ghz auf 4Ghz hochziehe.
Ist halt (wie üblich) von Software und Settings abhängig. Solange sich alle an ihren FHD-Glotzen festhalten wird der Effekt eventuell nicht so start zum tragen kommen^^


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Der grösste Vorteil ist momentan eher der geringere Verbrauch und der geringere Platzbedarf.


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Und der Nachteil davon ist (zur Zeit): So fragil das man die Karte schon durch einen einfachen Kühlertausch schrotten kann, wenn man nicht ganz genau weiß was man tut.


----------



## chischko (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

"Ganz genau" weiß doch keiner von uns was er tut? Wenn dann müsste man den Anpressdruck via flexibler MKS bestimmen und das Ergebnis via Kraftdosen verifizieren, Drehwinkeüberwachung oder zumindest Drehmomentüberwachung beim Anziehen der Schrauben einführen, genaue Material- und Spannungsparameter der GPU haben etc. etc. etc.


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ja, man kann es ins Lächerliche ziehen. Sehr gut 
Natürlich kann auch jeder Grobmotoriker seine aktuelle Graka schrotten. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen^^


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

naja aber hbm ist da ja wirklich empfindlicher...
dann isses ev nimmer so wie bisher handfest anziehen sondern das war dann schon zu viel... kp wie empfindlich er ist, hab niemanden im freundeskreis mit ner hbm karte^^


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ach Gott, dann tausche ich lieber keinen Kühler mehr ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

wie gesagt ich weis es nicht... hab nur von gelesen innen paar foren das hbm da doch etwas sensibler ist wie die gpu und wenn mans schief anzieht sich nen hbm killn kann... inwiweit das wahr ist weis ich nicht, hate wie gesagt noch keine testmöglichkeit


----------



## Meroveus (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Momentan wird HBM eher wenig bringen. Wir gehen aber in eine Richtung (4K und höher etc) wo momentan einfach die Rohleistung der Karten, die Speicherbandbreite limitiert. Mit den neuen Architekturen und Fertigungen wäre theoretisch, in der Zukunft soviel Rohleistung vorhanden, das die Speicherbandbreite von GDDR5 limitieren würde. Außerdem mussten sie ja mal was neues bringen. Die Entwicklung ist ja schon ein bisschen stehen geblieben.

Ich werde der These heute Abend mal auf den Grund gehen und während des Spielens @ 4K Downsampling mit verschiedenen AA Modi mal auf meine Memory Controller Load schielen. Das sollte Aufschluss geben, in wie weit meine Theorie zutrifft .


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

gottverdammt jetzt geb ich doch nach und hol mir ne 980ti dabei wollt ich die performance karten von pascal abwarten-.-
aber ich will jetzt leistung^^ ewig warten kb und bis da ordentliche custom designs auftauchen dauerts auch ewig.... werd ich halt erst zum direkten 980ti nachfolger umsteigen


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Momentan wird HBM eher wenig bringen. Wir gehen aber in eine Richtung (4K und höher etc) wo momentan einfach die Rohleistung der Karten, die Speicherbandbreite limitiert.



Und genau diese Rohleistung kannste mit HBM steigern. 

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Der große Vorteil von HBM ist NICHT seine Geschwindigkeit sondern seine Effizienz! Du kannst mit HBM der gefühlte 10 Watt braucht die gleiche Bandbreite erzeugen wie mit GDDR5-Steinen die 40 W verbrauchen.
Die 30W die du hier im Strombudget beim Speicher einsparst darf die GPU mehr verbrauchen - und kann beispielsweise 200 MHz höher takten oder ihren Boost länger halten.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Waren es bei 4GB nicht sogar 50-70W Ersparnis?


----------



## max0r_ (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und genau diese Rohleistung kannste mit HBM steigern.
> 
> Nochmal zum Verständnis: Der große Vorteil von HBM ist NICHT seine Geschwindigkeit sondern seine Effizienz! Du kannst mit HBM der gefühlte 10 Watt braucht die gleiche Bandbreite erzeugen wie mit GDDR5-Steinen die 40 W verbrauchen.
> Die 30W die du hier im Strombudget beim Speicher einsparst darf die GPU mehr verbrauchen - und kann beispielsweise 200 MHz höher takten oder ihren Boost länger halten.



Warum darf die GPU mehr verbrauchen? Könnte man nicht einfach den Gesamtverbrauch erhöhen um die Leistung zu erhöhen?


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



max0r_ schrieb:


> Warum darf die GPU mehr verbrauchen? Könnte man nicht einfach den Gesamtverbrauch erhöhen um die Leistung zu erhöhen?



Das Frag ich mich auch mach doch einfach ne 600 Watt Gpu aber ne siehe Titan X die wird vom Powerlimit zurückgehalten


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Wenn du in der Spezifikation bleiben willst sind 250W (und 2 Slots Breite) die Obergrenze für eine Grafikkarte - je mehr davon die GPU verbraten darf desto besser.
Natürlich kann man die offizielle Spec auch überschreiten (spätestens die Dual-GPU-Monster sind eh weit drüber) aber irgendwann bekommste ein rein physikalsiches Problem die Wärme wegzuschaffen - und aus einigen anderen Gründen möchten sich die Hersteller auch an die 250W-Grenze halten (deswegen ist auch eine TitanX da eingebremst wie auch schon die "großen" Karten davor wie 780Ti, 580, 480,...).

Wer gerne mehr Power für mehr Strom will muss eben die zweite TitanX einbauen... oder die dritte...


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Spezifikation bleiben willst sind 250W (und 2 Slots Breite) die Obergrenze für eine Grafikkarte - je mehr davon die GPU verbraten darf desto besser.


Wieso sollten 250W die Obergrenze für eine Grafikkarte sein?
Logisch wären 225W, 300W oder 375W, jedenfalls solange man bei 2 externen Stromanschlüssen bleibt.


----------



## Meroveus (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und genau diese Rohleistung kannste mit HBM steigern.
> 
> Nochmal zum Verständnis: Der große Vorteil von HBM ist NICHT seine Geschwindigkeit sondern seine Effizienz! Du kannst mit HBM der gefühlte 10 Watt braucht die gleiche Bandbreite erzeugen wie mit GDDR5-Steinen die 40 W verbrauchen.
> Die 30W die du hier im Strombudget beim Speicher einsparst darf die GPU mehr verbrauchen - und kann beispielsweise 200 MHz höher takten oder ihren Boost länger halten.



Das mit der Ersparnis ist mir natürlich nicht entgangen. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch nur falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte das momentan genügend Speicherbandbreite vorhanden ist, die Rohleistung der Karten dafür limitiert. Irgendwann wird die Rohleistung vorhanden sein, wo die jetzige Speicher Bandbreite limitieren würde. Das ist allerdings erstmal nur trockene Theorie meinerseits und wird grad noch überprüft.

Zum Beispiel: Tomb Raider (2013) @ 4K Downsampling mit 4x SSAA nutzt 50% meiner Speicher Bandbreite (GTX 980 Ti) und resultiert in unter 30 FPS (genaue Zahl hab ich grade nicht im Kopf) - Ist jetzt grade nicht das beste Beispiel, aber Auflösung und Anforderungen, werden in der Zukunft ja auch nicht niedriger.

Weitere Tests mit verschiedenen Spielen, unter Extremeren Settings stehen noch aus. Hab grad Abends nicht soviel Zeit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten 250W die Obergrenze für eine Grafikkarte sein?
> Logisch wären 225W, 300W oder 375W, jedenfalls solange man bei 2 externen Stromanschlüssen bleibt.



Weil es nunmal entsprechende Spezifikationen und Obergrenzen gibt die von einem Gremium willkürlich festgelegt wurden. Diese sind ausdrücklich nicht nur davon abhängig was durch welchen Stromanschluss darf (diese Werte sind auch genauso willkürlich festgelegt vom gleichen Gremium).
Die ganzen Specs kannst du dir sofern du dafür zahlst hier im Detail reinziehen: Specifications | PCI-SIG 

Welche Grenzen es wo genau wie gibt weiß ich auch nicht exakt, glaube mich aber daran zu erinnern dass es eine Klasse "bis 150W", eine "bis 250W" und eine "über 250W" gab - und dass es eine Grenze gibt die bei Referenzkühlern maximal eine Breite von 2 Slots erlaubt. Es ist auch möglich dass die Grenzen mittlerweile revidiert sind und etwas anders liegen - in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass alle großen Grafikkartenhersteller seit Jahren ihre High-End Modelle auf 250W / 2 Slot-Kühler auslegen ist anzunehmen dass dies noch immer die gängige Spec ist.


----------



## max0r_ (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Spannend! Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

nice to know 
binma gespannt was mit pascal und big pascal so kommt


----------



## OOYL (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe immer noch inständig, dass der grosse Chip bereits im Frühling kommt^^

Eine Midrange-Chip-Titan wäre eine Enttäuschung und keine 1000 wert...

Ich brauche massiv Leistung für den FSX aus dem Jahre 2008  Den auf 60 oder gar 144fps zu bekommen, scheint völlig unmöglich zu sein...


----------



## iTryX (11. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Gibts was Neues? ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Neue Grafikkarten im 3. Quartal - News Hartware.net


----------



## chischko (11. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthread*

Nvidia Pascal: Geforce GTX 1 angeblich im Mai mit 8 GiByte GDDR5(X)


----------



## HisN (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Du Kuh muss gemolken werden^^


----------



## slot108 (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

ich hab auch so langsam keine Geduld mehr ...


----------



## iTryX (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Da hast du recht, kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## defPlaya (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Auf waskönnt ihr kaum abwarten? Auf den GP104er? Das wird nicht der High End Chip werden. Was erhofft ihr euch durch die normale 1080?


----------



## OOYL (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Also wenn AMD so lange braucht, können die Jungs bei nVidia erstmal in Urlaub fahren, bevor sie dem roten Zwerg eins auf den Deckel geben...

defPlaya Das frage ich mich seit Jahren. Ich nehme einfach mal an, 99% der GTX 980 Käufer wussten nicht, dass da ein kleiner Chip drunter war. Sonst hätten sie es gelassen, diese 960 aka 980 zu kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Was erhofft ihr euch durch die normale 1080?


Leistung der 980ti bei halbem Verbrauch?


----------



## chischko (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Leistung der 980ti bei halbem Verbrauch?



Man darf ja noch träumen  ... 
Bzw. wäre genau DAS mein persönlicher Alptraum, da ich auf die Stromrechnung pfeife (ich zahle sie selbst keine Sorge, wohne nicht mehr zu Hause^^) und eigentlich nur Leistung will... da kann das Ding auch gerne 400W schlucken, wenn se 30-50% Mehrleistung ggü. der jeweilig korrespondierenden GTX 9xx bietet... 

Ich träume ja von einer 1080 Ti (wenn sie so heißen sollte), ebenfalls wieder im Preisbereich zwischen 600 und 800 Euro von nem etablierten Partner... am liebsten EVGA wegen Service und bisher keinem echten "Skandal" oder Schwäche in jüngerer Vergangenheit. 

   EVGA GTX 1080 Ti Classified inkl. Fullcover WaKü-Körper und Backplate .. es kommt der Tag, da ist das wieder in meinem Briefkasten!


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Man darf ja noch träumen  ...
> Bzw. wäre genau DAS mein persönlicher Alptraum, da ich auf die Stromrechnung pfeife (ich zahle sie selbst keine Sorge, wohne nicht mehr zu Hause^^) und eigentlich nur Leistung will... da kann das Ding auch gerne 400W schlucken, wenn se 30-50% Mehrleistung ggü. der jeweilig korrespondierenden GTX 9xx bietet...
> 
> Ich träume ja von einer 1080 Ti (wenn sie so heißen sollte), ebenfalls wieder im Preisbereich zwischen 600 und 800 Euro von nem etablierten Partner... am liebsten EVGA wegen Service und bisher keinem echten "Skandal" oder Schwäche in jüngerer Vergangenheit.
> ...



Wenn dann Classi mit Morpheus und zwei Noiseblocker M12-P daruf. Die haben einen Drehzahlbereich von 660U/min bis 2.000U/min und schaffen 140m³/h. Sofern ich die M12-P jemals wieder gegen die Gehäuselüfter PL-2 zurücktauschen werde. 

So ein little Pascal würde bei mir höchstens in den Rechner kommen wenn der 50% weniger bei gleicher Leistung und mehr VRam bietet. Ansonsten wird auf die 1080 Ti gewartet. HD7970, GTX 780 Ti, GTX 980 Ti, so muss das sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

pff verbrauch... POWER mehr juckt ned 

und morpheus pff... wenn dann ordentlich und ne weakü drauf^^ meine 980ti hat noch keine 40°C gesehen und es ist schön leise


----------



## defPlaya (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Man darf ja noch träumen  ...
> Bzw. wäre genau DAS mein persönlicher Alptraum, da ich auf die Stromrechnung pfeife (ich zahle sie selbst keine Sorge, wohne nicht mehr zu Hause^^) und eigentlich nur Leistung will... da kann das Ding auch gerne 400W schlucken, wenn se 30-50% Mehrleistung ggü. der jeweilig korrespondierenden GTX 9xx bietet...
> 
> Ich träume ja von einer 1080 Ti (wenn sie so heißen sollte), ebenfalls wieder im Preisbereich zwischen 600 und 800 Euro von nem etablierten Partner... am liebsten EVGA wegen Service und bisher keinem echten "Skandal" oder Schwäche in jüngerer Vergangenheit.
> ...



kann ich so unterschreiben. Das wäre wirklich top!


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Jaja, alles unter Wasser, langsamdrehende Lüfter, und kein Luftstrom. Bei mir ziehts mit 85m³/h durch Case und selbst die Spannungswandler bleiben unter 100°C.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

fullcover lässt die spawas chillen^^
die g1 hat da leider keindsensor, aber meine alte 680m classified, die hatte im sommer max 55°C an den spawas


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Ja, bei der Grafikkarte, aber was ist mit CPU, MB und dem Netzteil?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

mainboard ebenfalls unter wasser... sowie dien cpu
und ich habe extra nen airflow (hinten oben rein über cpu nahe teile oben raus)
vorne rein übers mb und graka nach oben raus

also man kann ja airflowmäsig leicht mist bauen bei wakü, aber ich würde behaupten das habe ich nicht^^ zumal sie mein case nicht wirklich gros aufheizt innendrin da die luft ständig zirkuliert, zwar nicht schnell aber ausreichend


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Du machst also einen Rauchabzug. Hinten und vorne unten rein, und oben in der mitte raus. Bei mir geht nur vorne mit zwei 140mm Lüfter @ 660U/min rein, und hinten oben mit zwei 120mm Lüfter @ 1.200U/min raus. Das ist "noch" ruhig bei gutem Durchzug.

Und jetzt wieder Back to Topic.


----------



## Westcoast (12. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

naja der Name GTX 1080 sieht brutal aus und dann nur 256bit. finde es schade das Nvidia diese kleinen chips als highend verkauft.
warum nicht gleich 512bit mit vollausbau, wäre doch geil für 650 euro. so können sie mehr verdienen und auf AMD lauern.


----------



## HisN (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Wahrscheinlich weil mal für 512Bit ein 6-Layer PCB braucht und für 256Bit ein 4-Layer (oder weniger) PCB reicht.

Für jeden zusätzlichen Memory-Controller (sind ja immer 64Bit und werden zusammengefasst) braucht es halt zusätzlichen Aufwand auf dem PCB um das auch zu verdrahten. Das wird teuer. Die wollen doch ihre Marge hoch halten


----------



## OOYL (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Ja, relativ lahme 512 bit haben mich zum Kauf einer gebrauchten R9 290 bewogen

Ich finds auch ******** dass nVidia Highend-Karten mit einem lausigen 256 bit SI verkaufen. Das ist doch voll 2005 

Ein Grund, warum mir ab der 600er Serie keine GTX X80 in den Rechner kam


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Ich finds auch ******** dass nVidia Highend-Karten mit einem lausigen 256 bit SI verkaufen.



Das tun sie ja nicht... sie nennen sie nur so.


----------



## OOYL (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Wenn sie keine Titan zeitgleich zur 1080 releasen, dann tun sie es de facto doch, dann ist das ihr Begriff von High End


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Das ist eben Definitionssache.

Marketingtechnisch ist ne GTX980 ne High-End Karte gewesen, technisch ists eben nur der "mittlere" Chip (GM204).
Bei Pascal ists dasselbe. Wenn die GTX1080 die schnellste Karte des aktuellen Angebotes wird oder sich zumindest auf Augenhöhe mit der TitanX bewegt wovon man an sich ausgehen kann ists die Marketing-High-End Karte. Technisch ists aber nur der mittlere Chip, der technische High-End Pascal (GP100 / GP102) kommt später.

Persönlich mag ich die technische Herangehensweise wesentlich lieber, denn da kann man nicht drumherumreden.


----------



## Thaiminater (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist eben Definitionssache.
> 
> Marketingtechnisch ist ne GTX980 ne High-End Karte gewesen, technisch ists eben nur der "mittlere" Chip (GM204).
> Bei Pascal ists dasselbe. Wenn die GTX1080 die schnellste Karte des aktuellen Angebotes wird oder sich zumindest auf Augenhöhe mit der TitanX bewegt wovon man an sich ausgehen kann ists die Marketing-High-End Karte. Technisch ists aber nur der mittlere Chip, der technische High-End Pascal (GP100 / GP102) kommt später.
> ...



Ja ich hoffe das Amd gleich im Sommer mit ihrem kompletten Lineup rauskommt sodas wir nen Fury X nachfolger mit 8 Gb Hbm und +50% auf ne 980ti


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Wie gesagt das wird nicht passieren. Weder AMD noch Nvidia können dieses Jahr wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ihre großen Chips (im Consumermarkt) raushauen. Dafür ist der 14/16nm-Prozess einfach zu neu. Oder anders gesagt du willst nicht 3500€ für einen 550 mm^2 großen Chip zahlen als Privatkunde.


----------



## Thaiminater (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das wird nicht passieren. Weder AMD noch Nvidia können dieses Jahr wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ihre großen Chips (im Consumermarkt) raushauen. Dafür ist der 14/16nm-Prozess einfach zu neu. Oder anders gesagt du willst nicht 3500€ für einen 550 mm^2 großen Chip zahlen als Privatkunde.



Oh man dann am besten eine der neuen kaufen und dann wann kommen die richtig schnellen raus? Dann wieder verkaufen?


----------



## OOYL (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Bisher haben sie doch immer einen (partiell deaktivierten) Big-Chip als Titan verkauft, um dann ein halbes Jahr später die 1080 Titanium-Version nachzureichen, falls AMD in der Zwischenzeit Aufmerksamkeit erregen konnte. 

Ferner flehe ich nVidia an, die kommende Generation nicht 1000er Serie zu nennen^^ Was folgt dann? 1180, 1180Ti, 1280, 1280Ti? 1234 Ti? Zahlensalat!


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> wann kommen die richtig schnellen raus?



Meine Glaskugel ist leider kaputt. Aus Erfahrung der Vergangenheit würde ich aber grob auf Anfang 2017 tippen.


----------



## OOYL (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Wirklich? In einem Grafikkarten Thread hat einer KEINE Glaskugel?


----------



## Thaiminater (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel ist leider kaputt. Aus Erfahrung der Vergangenheit würde ich aber grob auf Anfang 2017 tippen.



Bin ich eig echt entaeuscht von dir. Habe wirklich mehr erwartet xD


----------



## HisN (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Ferner flehe ich nVidia an, die kommende Generation nicht 1000er Serie zu nennen^^ Was folgt dann? 1180, 1180Ti, 1280, 1280Ti? 1234 Ti? Zahlensalat!



Sie fangen da wieder an, wo sie vor 10 Jahren waren.

Ich kann mich an 9500GT in meinem Rechner erinnern 
6800er .. die ersten die SLI konnten wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

dann aber nen fettes V2 hintendran xD oder 2.0 oder R2 für round 2 xD
wäre doch cool wense sich mal was neues einfallen lassen, obwohl die möglichkeiten wohl sehr begrenzt sind was die namensgebung angeht^^

wie wärs mit menschen namen. ich hab mir heute eine maria gekauft. eine maria ti xD
wär dich auch amüsant


----------



## chischko (14. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wie wärs mit menschen namen. ich hab mir heute eine maria gekauft. eine maria ti xD
> wär dich auch amüsant



Dann werden die PCIe Stecker des Netzteils ganz schnell in Josef umbenannt... 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## CL90 (14. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wie wärs mit menschen namen. ich hab mir heute eine maria gekauft. eine maria ti xD


Geile Sache!

Und alle regen sich dann auf, weil die *Kevin Ti *nicht 8192MB sondern nur 1512MB Vram hat, ihren Takt zufällig ändert, und der Lüfter im Idle An-, und unter Last Aus-geht


----------



## OOYL (14. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Oder nach "bekannten" Sternen:

NGC 6822, IC 4895, DDO 209, PGC 63616, MCG -02-50-006, IRAS 19420-1450, HIPASS J1944-14

Die totale Übersicht!


----------



## slot108 (14. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

ich bin für weitere griechische Götter- und Heldennamen.
Zeus, Prometheus, Günther, irgendwie sowas wär mal nett


----------



## CL90 (14. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Warum nicht einfach mal konsequent in irgendeinem zahlensystem bleiben?^^
Wenn es denn umbedingt Cool klingen muss haut man halt ein NatoAlphabet davor:
A70, A80, A80 Ti
B70, B80, B90 Ti

Aber klar... das wäre ja verwirrent^^ Wenn die Namen auf einmal ganz anders sind könnten die Kunden ja denken das aufeinmal ganz neue Technik drinn steckt!


----------



## OOYL (14. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Auf diese Bezeichnungen bin ich auch gekommen, als ich eine hexadezimale Fortsetzung vorschlagen wollte


----------



## -H1N1- (16. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Mal wieder etwas Spekulatius:

Nvidia Geforce GTX 1 und 1 - Angeblich Ende Mai mit GDDR5X statt HBM2 - GameStar


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## OC.Conny (16. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Meine nächste Graka ist ne 0815 Ti


----------



## Korn86 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Westcoast schrieb:


> naja der Name GTX 1080 sieht brutal aus und dann nur 256bit. finde es schade das Nvidia diese kleinen chips als highend verkauft.
> warum nicht gleich 512bit mit vollausbau, wäre doch geil für 650 euro. so können sie mehr verdienen und auf AMD lauern.




Das macht Nvidia schon seit Kepler so...

Zuerst wird der Mittelkassechip (GTX670/680, GTX970/980) mit zu wenig Speicherbandbreite und zu wenig Grafikspeicher als "High-End" für 400-600 Euro released, 
um dann wenig später den echten Hig-End-Chip (GTX TITAN/GTX780(Ti), GTX TITAN X/GTX 980 Ti für 700 bis 1300 Euro anzubieten.

Dadurch dass die Leute schon bereit waren für eine Mittelkasse-GPU/derbsten Speicherkrüppel 400 bis 600 Euro auszugeben - die zu Geforce 7 Zeiten zu Release nur die Hälfte gekostet haben - geben die Leute nun bereitwillig ein Vermögen für die echte High-End-Karte aus 
So kann Nvidia ganz einfach die Preise künstlich nach oben treiben und so ihre Mondpreise erzeugen 
Und es scheint ja sehr gut zu funktionieren 

Die mießeste Kundenverarsche, die GTX 970 aka der "*Speicherkrüppel des Todes*" hat sich bestens verkauft und das obwohl schon lange bekannt war was mit der Karte nicht stimmt... 
Dass es nicht lange dauern würde bis das Ganze zum Problem in aktuellen Spielen werden würde war auch absehbar 

Mir tun die GTX 970-Käufer aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich leid, man hätte sich ja informieren, oder seine Schäuklappen absetzen können! 
Immerhin gab und gibt es eine bedeutend zukunftssicherere und günstigere Alternative mit der R9 290(X)/R9 390(X)


----------



## OOYL (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Ich würde gerne die Konkurrenz unterstützen, doch die konnte mich software-mässig nicht überzeugen. RadeonPro kann dem grünen Inspektor nicht mal annähernd das Wasser reichen. Vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile ein nVidiaInspector-Äquivalent?

edit: Die billigen Kühler der R9 Serie waren auch unnötig.. Hätte AMD da ein paar Dollar mehr investiert, wäre die Resonanz deutlich positiver gewesen. Die armen Karten mussten ja downclocken, um nicht zu explodieren... Ach ja, dieses Video ist einfach zu geil 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5YJsMaT_AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Mir tun die GTX 970-Käufer aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich leid, man hätte sich ja informieren, oder seine Schäuklappen absetzen können!
> Immerhin gab und gibt es eine bedeutend zukunftssicherere und günstigere Alternative mit der R9 290(X)/R9 390(X)


Was nützen dir 8GB VRAM in der Zukunft, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht und kommende Karten wesentlich weniger verbrauchen
Nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich Kartenhaben, die 60-80% Mehrleistung bei 50W weniger Verbrauch haben.
Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, liegt der kleine Polaris sehr wahrscheinlich schon über der Leistung einer 390X bei 100W weniger Verbrauch.
Zukunftssicher gibt es nicht.
Guck dir zum Beispiel Rise of the Tomb Raider in 4K an, da nützen dir 8GB so gut wie garnichts. 

Und wir blöden Nvidia Jünger lassen uns doch gerne veraschen, nur damit gleich wieder die neue Generation für viel zu viel Geld kaufen müssen.


----------



## OOYL (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was nützen dir 8GB VRAM in der Zukunft, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht und kommende Karten wesentlich weniger verbrauchen



Eine Zweite für 200 und dann Crossfire??? Nur mit WaKü zu empfehlen, aber grundsätzlich eine super Sache... Dann biste auf dem Niveau der Titan und es sieht besser aus.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Welcher Titan?
Der kommenden?
Dann erst recht nicht.
Da bist du mit dem doppelten Verbrauch dabei, hast (sehr wahrscheinlich)weniger Speicher und bist von Crossfire Profilen abhängig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was nützen dir 8GB VRAM in der Zukunft, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht



Die ewige Mär von "der Chip ist dann zu langsam für den vielen Speicher" hält sich leider seit vielen Jahren - obwohl seit vielen Generationen das Gegenteil bewiesen wird.
Eine GTX580 mit 3GB ist heute noch verwendbar, die 1,5GB-Version taugt kaum noch was.
Die HD7970 mit 3GB kann heute ohne Nachladeruckler arbeiten wo die 2GB-GTX680 aufgeben muss.
Eine GTX780Ti rennt bei Speicherhungrigen Spielen ins Limit wo die Titan weiterhin 60 fps liefert.
Die 8GB-290/390er Karten werden in Zukunft (stellenweise schon heute) da weitermachen können wo die GTX970/980/Fury aufgeben müssen.

Und trotz unzähliger Beispiele werden die leute nicht müde zu behaupten dass viel vRAM unnötig ist. Ich werds nie verstehen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Ich rede nicht davon, dass die Leistung nicht für den Speicher reicht.
Sondern davon, dass die Leistung im allgemeinen nicht mehr reicht und da die 8GB VRAM auch nichts mehr rausreissen.


----------



## Korn86 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die ewige Mär von "der Chip ist dann zu langsam für den vielen Speicher" hält sich leider seit vielen Jahren - obwohl seit vielen Generationen das Gegenteil bewiesen wird.
> Eine GTX580 mit 3GB ist heute noch verwendbar, die 1,5GB-Version taugt kaum noch was.
> Die HD7970 mit 3GB kann heute ohne Nachladeruckler arbeiten wo die 2GB-GTX680 aufgeben muss.
> Eine GTX780Ti rennt bei Speicherhungrigen Spielen ins Limit wo die Titan weiterhin 60 fps liefert.
> ...



Absolut richtig, besser hätte ich es jetzt nicht formulieren können 

Nvidia hat halt leider die nervige Angewohnheit zu wenig Vram zu verbauen... 

Hätte es meine GTX 780 Ti mit 6GB Vram gegeben, könnte ich locker noch ein bis zwei Jahre sorgenlos zocken, die Leistung selbst ist dafür noch mehr als ausreichend.
Das Problem ist, wie du oben schon beschrieben hast, dass der Vram zur Neige geht, gerade bei neuen Spielen wie Tombraider muss ich dann die Texturen runter stellen...

Und der GTX 970/980 wird es demnächst nicht anders ergehen, während User einer R9 390(X) noch fröhlich weiter zocken und vielleicht eine Grafikkartengeneration überspringen können 

Selbst die 6GB Vram einer GTX 980 Ti bekommt man in einigen Spielen schon voll... Vram ist aktuell durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Vram  




JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht davon, dass die Leistung nicht für den Speicher reicht.
> Sondern davon, dass die Leistung im allgemeinen nicht mehr reicht und da die 8GB VRAM auch nichts mehr rausreissen.



Keine Ahnung was du für eine Grafikkarte hast, aber die reine Rechenleistung meiner Grafikkarte reicht derzeit aus um alle aktuellen Spiele in Full-HD mit maximalen Einstellungen flüssig zu spielen, lediglich der Vram ist in einigen Spielen der limitierende Faktor...


----------



## Kinguin (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Mein Bro hat eine GTX 770 und ärgert sich auch schon länger über die 2GB.Hätte er lieber zu einer r280x (Anfang 2014) gegriffen bzw zu einer GTX 770 4GB,wobei der Aufpreis wäre saftig gewesen.Der fehlende VRAM macht sich auf jeden Fall bemerkbar.
Anderes Bsp,ein Kumpel von mir hat eine GTX 660ti und die ist mit ihren 1,5GB auch ziemlich unbrauchbar.Klar in diesem Falle ist die Rohleistung auch nicht der Hammer (Karte ist von 2012),dennoch ärgerlich halt.2012 konnte aber auch keiner damit rechnen,dass der VRAM Bedarf unter FHD so in die Höhe gehen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du für eine Grafikkarte hast, aber die reine Rechenleistung meiner Grafikkarte reicht derzeit aus um alle aktuellen Spiele in Full-HD mit maximalen Einstellungen flüssig zu spielen, lediglich der Vram ist in einigen Spielen der limitierende Faktor...


Was ist flüssig für dich?
Rise of the Tomb Raider PC: Update mit neuer Benchmarkszene, frischen Grafiktreibern und CPU-Skalierung
Anscheinend sind das bei dir 36fps.


----------



## Korn86 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist flüssig für dich?


 
60-144 FPS 




JoM79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind das bei dir 36fps.



Habe ich das irgendwo gesagt?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Korn86 schrieb:


> 60-144 FPS
> Habe ich das irgendwo gesagt?


Ja, hier.


Korn86 schrieb:


> aber die reine Rechenleistung meiner Grafikkarte reicht derzeit aus um alle aktuellen Spiele in Full-HD mit maximalen Einstellungen flüssig zu spielen,


Aktuelles Spiel=Rise of the Tomb Raider, deine Karte=780ti, fps bei FHD max=36,3.


----------



## Korn86 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, hier.
> 
> Aktuelles Spiel=Rise of the Tomb Raider, deine Karte=780ti, fps bei FHD max=36,3.




Wieso nur hast du nicht meinen kompletten Post kopiert... achja, dann müsstest du dir eingestehen, dass du meine Aussage nicht richtig gelesen/verstanden hast 




Korn86 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du für eine Grafikkarte hast, aber die reine  Rechenleistung meiner Grafikkarte reicht derzeit aus um alle aktuellen  Spiele in Full-HD mit maximalen Einstellungen flüssig zu spielen, * lediglich der Vram ist in einigen Spielen der limitierende  Faktor...*



Ein aufmerksamer Leser hat sicherlich auch mitbekommen, dass ich zuvor schon einmal beschrieben habe dass bei meiner GTX 780 Ti der Vram in Tombraider voll ist... 

Dir ist doch hoffentlich auch klar, dass PCGH ein Worst-Case Szenario für die Benchmarks verwendet hat, oder?

Ob dun dir jetzt vorstellen kannst, dass das Spiel im Durchschnitt bei mir (alles Max außer Texturen und AA) mit 50-80 FPS läuft ist mir genauso egal wie deine bewusste Provokation -> falls du dies auch nicht richtig verstanden haben solltest, das heißt willkommen auf meine Ignore-Liste


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Ein aufmerksamer Leser hat sicherlich auch mitbekommen, dass ich zuvor schon einmal beschrieben habe dass bei meiner GTX 780 Ti der Vram in Tombraider voll ist...
> 
> Dir ist doch hoffentlich auch klar, dass PCGH ein Worst-Case Szenario für die Benchmarks verwendet hat, oder?
> 
> Ob dun dir jetzt vorstellen kannst, dass das Spiel im Durchschnitt bei mir (alles Max außer Texturen und AA) mit 50-80 FPS läuft ist mir genauso egal wie deine bewusste Provokation -> falls du dies auch nicht richtig verstanden haben solltest, das heißt willkommen auf meine Ignore-Liste


Ne Titan mit 6GB VRAM hat 3fps mehr, ist jetzt nicht so als würde das Welten ausmachen wenn du doppelt so viel Speicher hättest.


----------



## HisN (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Der Speicher hält die FPS länger aufrecht und bricht später ein.
MEHR hat es davon noch nie gegeben.


----------



## OC.Conny (18. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die ewige Mär von "der Chip ist dann zu langsam für den vielen Speicher" hält sich leider seit vielen Jahren - obwohl seit vielen Generationen das Gegenteil bewiesen wird.
> Eine GTX580 mit 3GB ist heute noch verwendbar, die 1,5GB-Version taugt kaum noch was.
> Die HD7970 mit 3GB kann heute ohne Nachladeruckler arbeiten wo die 2GB-GTX680 aufgeben muss.
> Eine GTX780Ti rennt bei Speicherhungrigen Spielen ins Limit wo die Titan weiterhin 60 fps liefert.
> ...



Aus deinem Post könnte man heraus lesen das ne GTX 580 (3GB) besser da steht als ne GTX 780 Ti (welche eigentlich 3 oder 6GB ?)


----------



## OOYL (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Eine 780Ti mit 6GB? Waren die nicht der Titan vorbehalten?


----------



## Markus_P (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Die 780ti hatte immer nur 3gb aber es gab Versionen von der 780er mit 6gb (aber erst viel später ... da gabs die Titan Black schon lange)


----------



## OOYL (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Eine 6GB 780Ti hätte der 1000€ Titan (Black?) die Show gestohlen. Kann es sein, dass die 780Ti mehr oder weniger mit der Titan Black released wurde? (anders als bei den GM 2xx)

Die Titan Black war doch nur ein Refresh der "nur Titan"


----------



## Ion (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Eine 6GB 780Ti hätte der 1000€ Titan (Black?) die Show gestohlen. Kann es sein, dass die 780Ti mehr oder weniger mit der Titan Black released wurde? (anders als bei den GM 2xx)
> 
> Die Titan Black war doch nur ein Refresh der "nur Titan"



Um das mal richtig zu stellen:

Den GK110 gibt es in 5 Varianten:

GTX 780 - stark beschnitten, 3GB (kam als 2.)
GTX 780 - stark beschnitten, 6GB (kam irgendwann zwischen 780Ti und Titan Black)
GTX Titan - leicht beschnitten, 6GB (kam zuerst)
GTX 780Ti - Vollausbau, 3GB (kam nach Titan Classic)
GTX Titan Black - Vollausbau, 6GB (kam zum Schluss als "beste")


Letztere kam mit einem leicht höheren Takt als die 780Ti, damit sie in den Benchmarks entsprechend besser da steht.
Insgesamt ein ziemliches durcheinander was Nvidia da veranstaltet hat. Aktuell ist es mit einer einzigen 980Ti und der Titan X wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## OOYL (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Naja, bei AMD siehts ja auch nicht viel besser aus.. Ich finde ein angehängtes "X" sollte für Takt- oder Speicherupgrades verwendet werden, nicht um zwei GPUs zu differenzieren. So wie eine X2900XTX, damals bekam man mehr X fürs Geld!


----------



## Noxxphox (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

tja über den sinn bzw unsinn solcher betitelungen und trennungen kannman immer streiten^^
man sollte ja auch meinen das auf der titan x ein anderer chip wie auf der 980ti zum einsatz kommt, jedoch sind auf der 980ti die gleichen chips nur entweder ein teil deaktiviert oder defekt sodas man se nicht mehr als titan x nutzen könnte.


----------



## OOYL (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Defekt 

Noxxphox, ich stelle mir gerade die nVidia-Mitarbeiter vor, die am Fliessband mit dem Hammer aus einer Titan X eine 980Ti machen 

Bei den Speicherchips müssen sie die genaue Anzahl erwischen, sonst wirds ne 970^^


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Das hat doch mit den Speicherchips nichts zu tun.


----------



## OOYL (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Tja, so ist das nun mal mit der Fantasie


----------



## Ion (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Ich bin gespannt wie viel Speicher die neue Titan haben wird.. 24? Oder eher 16? Bisher war es ja immer die dreifache Menge der Mittelklasse.


----------



## Atent123 (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie viel Speicher die neue Titan haben wird.. 24? Oder eher 16? Bisher war es ja immer die dreifache Menge der Mittelklasse.



Ich tippe auch auf 24GB.
Dann wäre es auch wieder eine verdopplung gegenüber der letzten Titan.


----------



## HisN (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Die armen Entwickler, die ihre Software auf Systeme von 1GB bis 24GB anpassen dürfen


----------



## Noxxphox (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

pff wen interesiern grakas mit 1gb?^^
die könn von mir aus in schwarz weis zockn xD wer nix investiern will is selbst schuld 

aba mal im ernst, wer kauft sich 2016 bitte noch ne neue graka mit 1gb vram?


----------



## Korn86 (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



HisN schrieb:


> Die armen Entwickler, die ihre Software auf Systeme von 1GB bis 24GB anpassen dürfen



Als ob die etwas "anpassen" würden... 

Gibt leider mehr als genug Spiele die in letzer Zeit einen riesengroßen VRam-verbrauch haben und trotzdem nicht besser aussehen als 10 Jahre alte PC-Spiele die noch mit weniger als 512 MB VRam auskamen


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie viel Speicher die neue Titan haben wird.. 24? Oder eher 16?



Bei nem 1024er SI was bei HBM2 gesetzt ist gehen nur 8, 16 oder 32.
Aktuelle Gerüchteküche ist 32 GB im HPC-Bereich (Quadros) und 16GB für die Titan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

16gb würdn auch reichn xD
wennman mal mit vor 5 jahren vergleicht sind unsere aktuelen vram reserven total krank angestiegn xD


----------



## Jolly91 (19. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Die Auflösung hat sich ja auch verändert:

1280 x 1024 = 1.310.720 Pixel
1920 x 1080 = 2.073.600 Pixel
2560 x 1440 = 3.686.400 Pixel
3820 x 2160 = 8.251.200 Pixel


----------



## chischko (24. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*

Angeblich soll die 1070 im gleichen Zeitraum wie die 1080 kommen.... 
Nvidia Could Debut Pascal ‘GTX 1’ In May | KitGuru


----------



## Ralle@ (24. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> pff wen interesiern grakas mit 1gb?^^
> die könn von mir aus in schwarz weis zockn xD wer nix investiern will is selbst schuld
> 
> aba mal im ernst, wer kauft sich 2016 bitte noch ne neue graka mit 1gb vram?



Wer redet da von kaufen?
Es gibt User (und die sind der Überzahl) die Ihre Hardware so lange haben, bis diese defekt oder nicht mehr brauchbar ist.
User wie du, ich und andere hier sind die Minderheit.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

GDDR5X: Muster-Chips mit 8 Gigabit werden ausgeliefert - ComputerBase 

Testmuster. Und wer erwartet jetzt im MAI ein kaufbares Produkt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Sie können ja normalen GDDR5 drauflöten.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

d.h. vom tollen Pascal-Chips mit HBM/GDDR5X bleibt nix übrig^^


.. jedenfalls vorerst.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Naja der Verbrauch von Maxwell ist mit GDDR5 ja auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## iTryX (25. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe sie werden ab Juni verkauft, dann kann der Preis noch ein bisschen schrumpfen und ich kann mir eine Graka kaufen ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ja ich hoffe auch das die im Juni/Juli dreh verkauft werden, denn mit der Onboard Grafikkarte HD 530 halte ich es nicht mehr länger aus.


----------



## MminusN (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Also so wie sich das für mich anhört sollte ich bei "Pascal" nicht so viel Hoffnungen schöpfen...
Am ende bleibt eine GPU die zwar mit vollem DX12 Support und weniger Leistungsaufnahme die Käufer locken will aber in Richtung zukunftsweisender Technik (HBM/GDDR5X) nichts zu bieten hat.
Irgendwie enttäuschend. Mal schauen was AMD dann so zaubert
Ich hoffe doch dann sehr mit einer nicht so stromhungrigen GPU und der gewohnt sehr spendablen Auswahl an massig Arbeitsspeicher für den Pixelzauberer


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Einfach mal überraschen lassen und ruig abwarten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Wirklich "zukunftsweisend" ist GDDR5X ja nicht. Das ist nur der verzweifelte Versuch, aus dem alten GDDR5 noch durch Optimierungen an der Hardware noch was rausquetschen zu können weil HBM für den Massenmarkt schlicht (noch) zu teuer ist.


----------



## MminusN (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ja HBM ist das was mich auch mehr interessieren würde. Die noch verbauten 4GB sind jedoch ein abschreckungsmerkmal für mich.
Aber in letzter Zeit gab es mehrere "verzweifelte" versuche etwas altes wieder aufzuwärmen. Da ist Sata Express nur ein Stichwort 
Also HBM mit 8GB ist dann das was eine GPU für mich sehr interessant wirken lassen würde. Eine GPU die dann mal wieder (Hoffnung) 4 Jahre durchhält!?
Und dann noch im 500€ Sektor. Naja genug geträumt


----------



## zotac2012 (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



MminusN schrieb:


> Also so wie sich das für mich anhört sollte ich bei "Pascal" nicht so viel Hoffnungen schöpfen...
> Am ende bleibt eine GPU die zwar mit vollem DX12 Support und weniger Leistungsaufnahme die Käufer locken will aber in Richtung zukunftsweisender Technik (HBM/GDDR5X) nichts zu bieten hat.


Das mit dem vollem DX12 Support muss sich ja auch erst noch zeigen, ich wäre mir da was AC angeht, bei der im Mai kommenden X80 [GTX 1080] noch nicht so sicher. Ansonsten stimme ich zu, ohne neue Speichertechnik in Form von GDDR5X oder HBM2, ist schon sehr ernüchternd um nicht zu sagen enttäuschend. Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, die X80 [GTX 1080] ist für mich eher ein Lückenfüller, um zumindest eine neue Grafikkarte den AMD Modellen im Sommer entgegen zu stellen. Auch Leistungstechnisch erwarte ich keinen großen Sprung und da die X80 mit nur einem 8.Pin Stromanschluß ausgestattet sein soll, geht es in erster Linie um noch mehr Effizienz, als um deutlich mehr Leistung bezüglich der FPS. 

Edit: Und wenn dann am Ende des Jahres oder Anfang des nächsten Jahres 2017, ein Refresh der X80/70 kommt mit GDDR5X Speicher, dann freuen sich alle Käufer, die sich dann im Juni/Juli 2016 eine X80 mit GDDR5 Speicher gekauft haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Auch Leistungstechnisch erwarte ich keinen großen Sprung und da die X80 mit nur einem 8.Pin Stromanschluß ausgestattet sein soll, geht es in erster Linie um noch mehr Effizienz, als um deutlich mehr Leistung bezüglich der FPS.



Nochmal ums klarzustellen weil das offenbar immer verdrängt wird:

Die GTX1080 (GP104) ist der Nachfolger der GTX980 (GM204). NICHT der 980Ti/TitanX (GM200)!
Es wird vermutet, dass die 1080 auf bzw. leicht über dem Performancelevel einer 980Ti liegen wird - was einen Performancezuwachs von grob ~30-50% gegenüber dem Vorgänger bei gleichem oder gar leicht reduziertem Verbrauch bedeutet. Das ist sehr wohl ein ordentlicher Sprung.

Der Nachfolger der 980Ti kommt wohl erst 2017 als GP100/102 und wird die TitanX (und die 1080) wahrscheinlich nochmal um den selben Betrag schlagen.


----------



## zotac2012 (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

@ Incredible Alk
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben X80 [GTX 1080], das dies der legitime Nachfolger der GTX 980 und nicht der GTX 980Ti ist, sollte wohl klar sein. Und ob diese Leistungstechnisch über dem Niveau eine derzeitigen GTX 980Ti liegen wird, das muss sich erst zeigen. Ich denke eher, das dies im Bereich der GTX 980Ti liegt, weniger deutlich darüber . Aber wie gesagt, der Nachfolger der GTX 980/970 die X80/70 [GP104] bleibt was Neuerungen angeht beim Speicher wie auch beim Chip selbst, meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, deutlich hinter den Erwartungen zurück.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Kommt darauf an was denn nun wirklich kommt. Du schreibst ja so als wäre es sicher dass nur GDDR5 drauf ist zu Beispiel. Das ist alles immer noch reine Spekulation. Dass eine 1080 nur 10% schneller als ne 980er ist und GDDR5 hat ist genauso möglich wie dass sie die 980Ti um 20% schlägt und GDDR5X/HBM nutzt. Nur sind diese Extreme eben wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher als das dazwischen. 

Aber ich tendiere auch eher zu den konservativen Schätzungen. Persönlich glaube ich eher, dass NV die Karten früher bringen muss und evtl dann eben nur mit GDDR5 einfach weil AMD einen Zeitvorsprung hat (wie so oft in der Vergangenheit). Man will ja nicht ein Quartal ohne Gegenwehr da stehen wenn Polaris auftaucht.


----------



## zotac2012 (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

@ Incredible Alk
Das Nvidia etwas bringen musste, weil AMD [war meiner Meinung nach ein geschickter Schachzug, weil man so Nvidia schon etwas in Bedrängnis gebracht hat ] Polaris ja für Mitte 2016 angekündigt hat, war eigentlich schon zu erwarten, alles andere hätte mich doch sehr gewundert, AMD mit Polaris einfach so das Feld zu überlassen. Wenn man die Meldungen verfolgt, dann sind jetzt die ersten Testmuster raus mit GDDR5X und somit ist es nur schwer Vorstellbar, das wenn die X80 im Mai präsentiert wird, diese im Juni mit GDDR5X zum Verkauf angeboten wird, weshalb somit die Vermutung doch sehr nahe liegt, das es eben GDDR5 Speicher sein wird.

Aber nach dem ganzen Hype um den HBM1 Speicher bei AMD, hat man natürlich Erwartungen geweckt und das jetzt weder AMD noch bei Nvidia mit HBM2 Speicher dieses Jahr zu rechnen ist, das Enttäuscht doch sehr. Bei AMD wird es 2017 mit Vega soweit sein und bei Nvidia wohl ebenfalls erst 2017 mit dem Big Pascal [Nachfolgemodell der TitanX / Nachfolgemodell der GTX 980Ti mit HBM2?(vermutlich)]. Bei den Mainstream Grafikkarten wird es wohl noch eine ganze Ecke länger dauern, vermutlich 2018, bis dahin dürften dann auch genügend HBM2 Speicher produziert und der Preis auch für den Mainstream Bereich akzeptabel sein.


----------



## Cloky (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Aber nach dem ganzen Hype um den HBM1 Speicher bei AMD, hat man natürlich Erwartungen geweckt und das jetzt weder AMD noch bei Nvidia mit HBM2 Speicher dieses Jahr zu rechnen ist, das Enttäuscht doch sehr. Bei AMD wird es 2017 mit Vega soweit sein und bei Nvidia wohl ebenfalls erst 2017 mit dem Big Pascal [Nachfolgemodell der TitanX / Nachfolgemodell der GTX 980Ti mit HBM2?(vermutlich)]. Bei den Mainstream Grafikkarten wird es wohl noch eine ganze Ecke länger dauern, vermutlich 2018, bis dahin dürften dann auch genügend HBM2 Speicher produziert und der Preis auch für den Mainstream Bereich akzeptabel sein.




 Hab mir hier jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen.. aber ich dachte die neuen Grakas kommen im Sommer? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ja, die "kleinen" Chips von AMD und NV kommen im Sommer 2016.
Die High-End Chips vermutlich Anfang 2017.


----------



## Outblast2010 (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Oder AMD und Nvidia wittern ein dickes Weihnachtsgeschäft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Der Zeitpunkt wann die Karten kommen ist nicht davon abhängig was NV/AMD grade wollen oder welcher Feiertag ansteht - dieses Mal ists rein technisch begründet.
Wer als erste eine ordentliche neue Generation rausbringt hat einen immensen Vorteil gegenüber dem Konkurrenten. Wenn AMD und NV könnten wären Polaris und Pascal längst in den Regalen. 

Das einzige was ich mir für Weihnachten vorstellen kann ist dass NV die Zeit bis dahin ein paar GP100er sammelt und HBM2-Samples zurücklegt die vorgefertigt werden vor der echten Massenproduktion (die wohl erst nächstes Jahr ist) um damit eine kleinere Stückzahl neuer Titan-Karten für gefühlte 2K€/Stück vor Weihnachten zu haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ich werde mich einfach mal überraschen lassen, ändern können wir ja eh nichts


----------



## Firehunter_93 (27. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Threshold geht davon aus, dass aufgrund neuer Fertigung und Architektur ein ordentlicher Performanceschub zu erwarten. Er vermutet, dass der kleine Chip eine 980ti in der Luft zurreißen wird. Wäre natürlich cool, wenn es so kommen wird


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (28. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Man man das ist doch echt frustrierend. 

Meine alte 680 ist vor ein paar Tagen in die ewigen Respawngruende abgeraucht und nu steh ich mit dem Geld da das ich fuer 4k und Oculus Rift Ready ausgeben wollte und es gibt keine einzige gute Karte dafuer in absehbarer Zeit bisher. 

Nichtmal der 700€+ Wahnsinn schafft annaehernd 1440p@90fps. Pascal zieht sich auch noch gefuehlt ewig hin und wird ja nichtmal ordentlich ab start. Echt enttaeuschend.

Werd mir irgendwas Billiges fuer 1 weiteres jahr 1080p verplempern muessen.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ist alleine vom Standpunkt und der eigenen Software abhängig was wo wann geschafft wird.

Mann kann die Regler im Game bedienen, oder man kennt nur ganz rechts.
Man liebt die Grafik-Demos die auf Einstellige FPS in höheren Auflösungen droppen, oder man zockt DOTA-Style mit 700 FPS in UHD.

Und dazwischen ist viel RAUM für FPS-Werte


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (28. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Das stimmt schon. Werd auch meine Emulazorensammlung vermehrt anschmeissen erstmal. 
Wenn ich aber fuer Oculus und Doom oder Star Citizen gern bis zu 1000euro fuer die Karte zahlen wuerde will man das halt nur einmal alle 5Jahre. Die jetzigen High End Loesungen grenzen ja bald an Betrug mit den Aussichten und Verbrauchszahlen.
Schaffen nicht die Aufloesungen von aktueller Hard und Software, kosten soviel wie ein Auto und fressen fuer 500Euro Strom im Jahr. 
Kann doch echt nicht wahrsein. Die sollen mal hinmachen.
Vermute hinter dem troepfchenweisen Verbesserungen nur wieder die maximale Melkleistung rauszuquetschen. Das mach ich nicht mit und warte glaub ich doch noch.
Mario und co sind auch erstmal gut und brauchen nur 3Watt.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Man man das ist doch echt frustrierend.
> 
> Meine alte 680 ist vor ein paar Tagen in die ewigen Respawngruende abgeraucht und nu steh ich mit dem Geld da das ich fuer 4k und Oculus Rift Ready ausgeben wollte und es gibt keine einzige gute Karte dafuer in absehbarer Zeit bisher.
> 
> ...



du kannst 1440p problemlos bei 1440p spieln mit ner 980ti, man muss halt nur einsehend as so kleine details die kein schwein beim zocken wahrnimmt reduziertw erden könn.
ich brauch meine 80-90fps als minimum und schaffe das überall problemlos mit meiner 980ti. oc hilft da nochmal etwas nach, nicht weltbewegend, aber es sind immerhin paar fps


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (28. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ja die waer auch im Grunde die Einzige die in Frage kommt. Oder mit Schmerzen eine wegwerf970er.. Mal sehn. Vielleicht halt ich auch noch bis Juni durch.

Finds einfach unmoeglich dass so dermassen am Limit gearbeitet wird. Man sollte bei High end wirklich 10-20fps Spielraum nach oben behalten koennen.
Bei Kepler und der Titan lief das ganz ok ab.

Edit: nach Tests wwrd ich diesmL Nvidia ausnahmsweise untreu werden und einen R9Nano kaufen Wenn kein Wunder geschieht.


----------



## OOYL (29. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Die Software nicht vergessen... Voll billig und schlecht strukturiert, so wie amd.com


----------



## Rousi (31. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Eben die News hier zu den Kühlerblenden gesehen.

Nvidia Pascal: Angebliche Kuhlerabdeckungen der GTX 1 und GTX 1

Ob Fake oder nicht, werden wir hoffentlich auf der GTC erfahren..


----------



## chischko (31. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Verhärtet zumindest die Vermutung der Namengebung bzw. 1070+1080


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Nicht wirklich.
Für mich ist das nen Fake.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Hier die "richtigen" Daten:
Nvidia Tesla P1: GP1 als grosser Pascal soll „All In“ fur HPC-Markt gehen - ComputerBase

Vollausbau: 3840 Shader bei rund 1500 MHz Boost Takt und 300W TDP, dazu 16GB HBM2 mit 1TB/s Bandbreite, wahnwitzige 610 mm^2 Die-Size.
Aufgrund sicherlich sehr schlechter Yields gibts den Chip aber erst mal in teildeaktivierter Form im HPC Markt.

Die "Privatversion" (wahrscheinlich in Form des GP102) würde ich vor Weihnachten nicht mehr erwarten.

Rein theoretisch landet die neue Titan also ganz grob irgendwo zwischen 60 und 90% Mehrleistung gegenüber der TitanX.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

das wäre dochmal was^^
aber obses wirklich so weit komm lassn zu soner extremen steigerung?
wir werdn sehn


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie hoch dann der GP204 taktet.
Würde ja schon fast sagen, dass der in Customs bei 2GHz liegt.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (5. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hier die "richtigen" Daten:
> Nvidia Tesla P1: GP1 als grosser Pascal soll „All In“ fur HPC-Markt gehen - ComputerBase
> 
> Vollausbau: 3840 Shader bei rund 1500 MHz Boost Takt und 300W TDP, dazu 16GB HBM2 mit 1TB/s Bandbreite, wahnwitzige 610 mm^2 Die-Size.
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass nVidia den GP102 ohne FP64 Cores, jedoch mit mehr FP32 Cores auflegt. Sodass die reine Leistung im Gaming höher ausfällt. Allerdings wird dies wohl Wunschdenken bleiben, da sich eine zweite Maske für einen reinen Gaming Big-Chip nicht lohnt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Das ist vielleicht etwas zu optimistisch aber wenn man sieht dass 1480 MHz beim Großen Chip im (konservativen!) HPC-Markt kommen könnte der kleinere Endkunden-GP204 bei 1600-1700 landen, Custom-Designs je nach OC Potential der Chips noch 100-200 MHz mehr. Da 2 GHz sicherlich sehr prestigeträchtig ist könnte es also zumindest wieder irgendwelche superhypermatrixlightningamp8packclassifiedleethallofbumsdichtot-2GHz-Karten für abenteuerlich übertriebene Preise geben. 



Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass nVidia den GP102 ohne FP64  Cores, jedoch mit mehr FP32 Cores auflegt. Sodass die reine Leistung im  Gaming höher ausfällt. Allerdings wird dies wohl Wunschdenken bleiben,  da sich eine zweite Maske für einen reinen Gaming Big-Chip nicht  lohnt?


Mixed Precision und so - ein solcher FP64-Shader kann auch zwei FP32-Befehle berechnen... ganz ohne andere Maske oder anderen Chip.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (5. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Die 2GHz Marke könnte tatsächlich fallen. Unglaublich wie sich dies in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat. Allerdings wären 3840 Cores mit 2GHz in der "superhypermatrixlightningamp8packclassifiedleethal lofbumsdichtot" Version mit 15,36 TFlops echt eine Waffe.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mixed Precision und so - ein solcher FP64-Shader kann auch zwei FP32-Befehle berechnen... ganz ohne andere Maske oder anderen Chip.


Dies ist mir klar. Jedoch sind FP64 Cores extra aufgeführt, also nicht in die FP32 Cores/TFlops reingerechnet.

Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, wie FP32 und gleichzeitig FP64 zusammen FP32 Befehle berechnen können. Dazu lässt nVidia keine tieferen Einblicke in die Architektur zu. Wenn es jedoch möglich wäre, würde nvidia dies sicher mit in ihre TFlops Angabe einbeziehen.
Siehe Blockdiagramm:
Inside Pascal: NVIDIA's Newest Computing Platform | Parallel Forall

Mir wäre da ein Gaming-Big Chip ohne Ballast lieber.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Der Takt ist echt ne Hausnummer, mal sehen wie das bei AMD mit dem 14nm LPP Prozess dann aussieht


----------



## defPlaya (7. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Wo kann man vorbestellen?


----------



## Meroveus (8. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> superhypermatrixlightningamp8packclassifiedleethallofbumsdichtot



Das wird definitiv mein neues Lieblingswort


----------



## Rousi (19. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Mal die "News" von der Hauptseite hier rein linken:
Nvidia Pascal: Angebliche Kuhlerabdeckungen der GTX 1 und GTX 1 [Update]

Also entweder wirklich "leaked" oder der Bastler mit zu viel Freizeit von den ersten Kühlerbildern ist fleissig


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Nun des hat schon was zorniges in Ansicht.   

Also ich finde das sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (19. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Die F-117A Nighthawk unter den Grafikkarten 

Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## Rousi (19. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Könnte allerdings auch ein Decepticon sein und dies die Michael Bay Edition, die random explodiert


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus 😂

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht. Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Rousi (20. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Und es gibt zwei neue Bilder zu den Kühlern 
Nvidia Pascal: Angebliche Kuhlerabdeckung fur Geforce GTX 1 x  zerlegt


----------



## chischko (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Gibt es eigentlich ein Gerüchteupdate o.Ä.?


----------



## Rousi (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Das einzige was die letzte Woche so an "Neuigkeit" zu den neuen Grafikkarten rauskam, war zu AMD Polaris:

AMD Polaris 1 : Firestrike-Ultra-Wert angeblich auf Niveau der Geforce GTX 98  Ti

(Hat zu einigem an Diskussion in dem zugehörigen Thread geführt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eblich-auf-niveau-der-geforce-gtx-980-ti.html)

Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf neue Infos oder Gerüchte.
Aber nicht mehr lange, dann kommen mehr Infos


----------



## Thaiminater (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

NVIDIA Pascal Editors' Day to take place next week | VideoCardz.com
Hier mal was.


----------



## Meroveus (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ich finde das Kühler Design, wie soll man es milde Ausdrücken ? ... optisch überhaupt nicht ansprechend.


----------



## Schallrich (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Das Kühlerdesign sieht schon sehr naja.. laut aus.
Und ein Fluxkompensator fehlt auch.
Irgendwie erinnert mich die Karte an den DeLorean.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich finde das Kühler Design, wie soll man es milde Ausdrücken ? ... optisch überhaupt nicht ansprechend.



Kauft doch sowieso keiner. Refrenzkarten mit Radiallüfter waren schon lange selten eine gute Idee.


----------



## Meroveus (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



seahawk schrieb:


> Kauft doch sowieso keiner. Refrenzkarten mit Radiallüfter waren schon lange selten eine gute Idee.



Doch  ... unsere ganzen Wasserratten, die das Ding dann abschrauben und wegwerfen, danach sieht der Kühler auch aus .


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Mir ist das vollkommen egal wie der Kühler aussieht.
Wenn er seine Leistung bringt, dann können sie ihn auch rosa lackieren und hello kitty drauf schreiben.


----------



## chischko (29. April 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Ja aber dazu muss es auch erst ordentliche Fullcover Referenzdesignkühler geben und die Eigenheiten der Pascal Ref. Boards müssen sich auch erstmal herauskristallisieren und herumsprechen. 
Wer bissl WaKü Erfahrung hat wird ohnehin warten bis es ordentliche Partnerdesigns gibt und die passenden Fullcover Kühlkörper.


----------



## Rousi (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Kommende Nacht um 03:00 Uhr (unserer Zeit) gibt es ein Nvidea Event mit Live-Stream über Twitch (Twitch).
Höchstwahrscheinlich werden dabei die neuen Pascal Chips vorgestellt.

Die GTX1080 hat 8GB GDDR5X Speicher und liegt laut ersten Benchmarks 10-16 % über der Leistung einer übertakteten GTX980Ti.

Ich bin auf das Stück Holz mit Kühler gespannt 

Quellen:
First NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1 3DMark Benchmarks | VideoCardz.com
NVIDIA GeForce auf Twitter: "Tune in to an NVIDIA Special Event livestream May 6th at 6pm PST, exclusively on @Twitch! https://t.co/unPu1HF MK https://t.co/qMYI6pS7cN"


----------



## DaHell63 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Die GTX1080 hat 8GB GDDR5X Speicher und liegt laut ersten Benchmarks 10-16 % über der Leistung einer übertakteten GTX980Ti.
> 
> Quellen:
> First NVIDIA GeForce GTX 18 3DMark Benchmarks | VideoCardz.com
> NVIDIA GeForce auf Twitter: "Tune in to an NVIDIA Special Event livestream May 6th at 6pm PST, exclusively on @Twitch! [url]https://t.co/unPu1HFMK https://t.co/qMYI6pS7cN"[/url]



Das sind eher 5% als 10-16%
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 98  Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-377 K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 98  Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-596 X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME


----------



## chaotium (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Hab was auf Tweak gefunden

GeForce GTX 1080: Erste Benchmark-Werte geleaked
Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 - Benchmarks und Vorstellung im Nvidia-Livestream

Wenn das mit dem Boost (1800Mhz) stimmen sollte, ist das mal ne Ansage. Dann sind mit OC locker 2000mhz drin. 
Das die Karten aber nur um die 20 Prozent schneller sein sollte, ist für mich noch kein Kaufgrund ^^
Wenn die 1080TI rund 50% Prozent schneller ist als meine 980TI, dann werd ich mal darüber nachdenken xD


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

1800MHz Boosttakt ist mit Sicherheit ein Auslesefehler


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 1800MHz Boosttakt ist mit Sicherheit ein Auslesefehler


Da wäre ich vorsichtig, anscheinend haben die Pascalkarten ordentlich Takt.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Maximal 20% Mehrleistung ist meiner Meinung nach aber jetzt auch keine Augenweide. Hätte schon bisschen mehr Leistungsunterschied erhofft, vor allem weil es ja auch ne neue Fertigung ist.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Die Frage ist, was verbraucht die Karte dabei?

Edit:
185W TDP und schneller als ne Titan X.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Das stimmt natürlich, aber mir wäre Leistung tdem wichtiger als Effizienz. Gerade wenn man schon 600€ für ne Grafikkarte übrig hat, sollte der Strom eine eher unwichtigere Rolle spielen.


----------



## ShadowPvG (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, aber mir wäre Leistung tdem wichtiger als Effizienz. Gerade wenn man schon 600€ für ne Grafikkarte übrig hat, sollte der Strom eine eher unwichtigere Rolle spielen.


Bei mir ist die Effezienz mit der Leistung zusammen der Kaufgrund, da ich keine Lust hab das Geld zu verheizen. Über 200W kommt bei mir keine Grafikarte rein.


----------



## MIIIK09 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Bin jetzt natürlich am überlegen ob ich meine Palit Super Jetstream 980Ti gegen die 1080 eintausche.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Effezienz mit der Leistung zusammen der Kaufgrund, da ich keine Lust hab das Geld zu verheizen. Über 200W kommt bei mir keine Grafikarte rein.



Wenn man jetzt nicht gerade 4h+ jeden Tag zocken muss, machen die 65w Unterschied auch keinen allzu großen Unterschied (Titan X vs 1080).


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Der Unterschied im Stromverbrauch fällt am Ende des Jahres sehr gering aus macht eigentlich gar keinen Unterschied 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowPvG (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied im Stromverbrauch fällt am Ende des Jahres sehr gering aus macht eigentlich gar keinen Unterschied
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk



Naja... ich zahle seit ich die GTX 970 und den I7 habe (Vorher GT610 & Pentium)  ca 200€ mehr im Jahr^^ Meine Festplatten haben in einem Jahr über 3000h erreicht.


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



MIIIK09 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt natürlich am überlegen ob ich meine Palit Super Jetstream 980Ti gegen die 1080 eintausche.



was erhoffst du dir dadurch? Möchte behaupten der reale Unterschied ist im einstelligen Prozentbereich


----------



## GottesMissionar (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Argh. Natürlich keine Infos zur 1080Ti oder dem Titan Nachfolger. ._.

Hoffe, NVIDIA lässt sich da nicht 1 Jahr Zeit, sondern liefert gegen Ende des Jahres da schon was.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Naja... ich zahle seit ich die GTX 970 und den I7 habe (Vorher GT610 & Pentium)  ca 200€ mehr im Jahr^^ Meine Festplatten haben in einem Jahr über 3000h erreicht.



3000h in einem Jahr ist aber auch nicht der Regelfall, da läuft der PC im Schnitt über 8h am Tag, die wenigsten Leute verbringen so viel Zeit zum zocken jeden Tag


----------



## Whitebeard47 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Weiß jemand ob die Grafikkarten 10 Bit unterstützen?


----------



## iTryX (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Die 1080 soll ab 28.5 verfügbar sein - ab 599$
Die 1070 soll ab 10.6 verfügbar sein - 379$

Es soll von beiden eine Founders Edition zusätzlich geben, die für Übertakter gedacht sind, aber ein Stück mehr kosten. (649$ und 449$)

Ich kann dann meine CPU gegen Broadwell E eintauschen und die neuen Pascal Grakas kaufen, yeah


----------



## Rammler2 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Argh. Natürlich keine Infos zur 1080Ti oder dem Titan Nachfolger. ._.
> 
> Hoffe, NVIDIA lässt sich da nicht 1 Jahr Zeit, sondern liefert gegen Ende des Jahres da schon was.



Da warte ich auch drauf. Denke aber, dass sowieso erstmal die neue Titan erscheint. Danach im nächsten Jahr dann irgendwann die TI. Die lassen erstmal alle Leute schön die 1080 kaufen. Im Idealfall kaufen die Ungeduldigen (sieht man ja schon hier im Forum) sofort ne 1080 und dann nen Jahr später auch wieder die 1080ti.

Die Titan ist für mich aufgrund des Referenzkühlers eh raus. Es sei denn Nvidia hat da wirklich mal gute Arbeit geleistet. Preislich wird man da wohl auch die 1000 Euro locker sprengen. Dabei war 1000 Euro ja irgendwie die Titan-Grenze, aber heute muss ja alles immer teurer werden


----------



## OOYL (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Das mit der Effizienz ist m.M.n. nur Marketing-Gehabe. Solange nicht 100 PCs gleichzeitig laufen, kommt es auf die paar Watt nicht an. Wird aber gerne seitens der Hersteller "erwähnt", damit der Konsument nicht auf die Idee kommt, nach der fehlenden Leistung zu fragen. Oder warum der Chip nur 300mm^2 gross ist und trotzdem 700 kosten soll.

Die Titan sollte ja vor der 1080 Ti erscheinen... Meiner Meinung nach ist die Titan nicht mehr weit, auf den Herbst wäre mir gerade Recht. 

Dass Lil' Pascal nicht der Messias in der Branche ist, hat auch mich auf extremste Weise überrascht: Aufgrund meiner historischen Daten und der allgemeinen Marktsituation habe ich mit mindestens 100% Mehrleistung gerechnet.

Die sollen klein Pascal in die Notebooks sperren, es gibt Leute, die eine anständige GPU wollen!

edit@Rammler2: Das mit dem Kühler ist schon ne üble Sache, der gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich fand die Titan-Kühler seit Anbeginn super schön und jetzt, wo ich mir eine kaufen möchte, schrauben die so ein verbeultes Stück ******** auf die schöne Karte. Kann man nichts machen, alle gehen dem Sci-Fi-Hype nach, wie Call of Duty beweist. Der neue Kühler sieht fast so schlimm aus wie die Waffen in BO3^^

Solche Karten brauchen ein wenig Wasser, damit sie nicht zu heiss werden. Luft zufächeln ist doch nicht effizient^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



iTryX schrieb:


> Die 1080 soll ab 28.5 verfügbar sein - ab 599$
> Die 1070 soll ab 10.6 verfügbar sein - 379$
> 
> Es soll von beiden eine Founders Edition zusätzlich geben, die für Übertakter gedacht sind, aber ein Stück mehr kosten. (649$ und 449$)



Nein. Die Karten für 649$ und 449$ sind die ref. Modelle welche zu den von dir genannten Zeitpunkten erhältlich sein werden. Die 599 bzw 379$ sind Preisempfehlungen für Custom Modelle welche später verfügbar sein sollen.
Eine spezielle OC Variante wird es nicht geben.


----------



## iTryX (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nein. Die Karten für 649$ und 449$ sind die ref. Modelle welche zu den von dir genannten Zeitpunkten erhältlich sein werden. Die 599 bzw 379$ sind Preisempfehlungen für Custom Modelle welche später verfügbar sein sollen.
> Eine spezielle OC Variante wird es nicht geben.



Achso, habs falsch verstanden, sorry


----------



## u78g (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

...also wenn man mal grob die Taktraten der 980 und 1080 angleicht, sprich man bringt beide Karten auf sagen wir 1600MHz dann ist aber von der Mehrleistung der 1080 nicht mehr viel übrig (wenn die angegebenen Taktraten stimmen). Am Ende bleibt wohl nur energieeffizienz....

Ich hoffe PCGH testet die Grakas mal bei gleichen Takt........


----------



## DaHell63 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



u78g schrieb:


> ...also wenn man mal grob die Taktraten der 980 und 1080 angleicht, sprich man bringt beide Karten auf sagen wir 1600MHz dann ist aber von der Mehrleistung der 1080 nicht mehr viel übrig (wenn die angegebenen Taktraten stimmen). Am Ende bleibt wohl nur energieeffizienz....
> 
> Ich hoffe PCGH testet die Grakas mal bei gleichen Takt........




Taktgleich würde die GTX 1080 gegen eine GTX 980ti kein Land sehen.
Eine ca. 1500Mhz GTX 980 ti ist im Firestrike extreme genau so schnell ( Grafik Punkte )wie eine GTX 1080 mit 1860Mhz.
First NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1�8� 3DMark Benchmarks | VideoCardz.com

Wenn man eine GTX 980 ti auf 1841Mhz hochtaktet , wie unser verrückter @Bull56 , hat man 20% mehr Punkte.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 98� Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-596�X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99-SOC Champion-CF


----------



## legacyofart (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Haha ich finde es super! Der Gebrauchtmarkt wird gerade mit 980Ti's überschwemmt. Weiter so - dann kann ich mir bestimmt ende des Monats eine 980TI für die hälfte des Preises kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Nur was ist dann der Vorteil zu einer GTX 1070?
Wenn die gleichschnell sind und das Gleiche kosten, warum man dann die gebrauchte Karte mit dem höheren Verbrauch kaufen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur was ist dann der Vorteil zu einer GTX 1070?
> Wenn die gleichschnell sind und das Gleiche kosten, warum man dann die gebrauchte Karte mit dem höheren Verbrauch kaufen?



Dann wird der Preis gebrauchter 980Tis eben unter den einer GTX 1070 fallen


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Man darf ja noch träumen  ...
> Bzw. wäre genau DAS mein persönlicher Alptraum, da ich auf die Stromrechnung pfeife (ich zahle sie selbst keine Sorge, wohne nicht mehr zu Hause^^) und eigentlich nur Leistung will... da kann das Ding auch gerne 400W schlucken, wenn se 30-50% Mehrleistung ggü. der jeweilig korrespondierenden GTX 9xx bietet...
> 
> Ich träume ja von einer 1080 Ti (wenn sie so heißen sollte), ebenfalls wieder im Preisbereich zwischen 600 und 800 Euro von nem etablierten Partner... am liebsten EVGA wegen Service und bisher keinem echten "Skandal" oder Schwäche in jüngerer Vergangenheit.
> ...



Wird denn auch von der 1080Ti wieder eine Classi kommen?


----------



## chischko (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 1080 - Laberthread*



orca113 schrieb:


> Wird denn auch von der 1080Ti wieder eine Classi kommen?



Keine Ahnung, aber ich würde es mal annehmen, nachdem es sie bisher oft gab und guten Absatz gefunden haben. Aktuell träume ich ja nur davon und wüschhe es mir..


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Hatte mir im vergangenen Jahr auch eine Classi zugelegt (meine erste) und bin super zufrieden damit. Nur werde ich eine eventuelle Classi der 1080Ti nicht sofort kaufen sondern etwas warten bis nach Release.


----------



## chischko (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*

Jo klar... sofort bei Release wird die erstmal ziemlich teuer sein. Werde auch die Preisentwicklung etwas abwarten und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich solange mit meiner jetzigen noch "irgendwie" über die Runden komm


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Jo klar... sofort bei Release wird die erstmal ziemlich teuer sein. Werde auch die Preisentwicklung etwas abwarten und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich solange mit meiner jetzigen noch "irgendwie" über die Runden komm



Bei mir ebenso. Denke meine aktuelle wird mich so flott noch nicht im Stich lassen. Sag ja, da habe ich gut investiert. Wenn die 108Ti genauso gut ist werde ich ebenfalls irgendwann wieder zuschlagen.


----------



## Bluefire (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal/ GTX 10xx - Laberthread*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Taktgleich würde die GTX 1080 gegen eine GTX 980ti kein Land sehen.
> Eine ca. 1500Mhz GTX 980 ti ist im Firestrike extreme genau so schnell ( Grafik Punkte )wie eine GTX 1080 mit 1860Mhz.
> First NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1�8� 3DMark Benchmarks | VideoCardz.com
> 
> ...



Also wenn das stimmt und es nicht nur Spekulationen usw. sind dann hört sich für mich die 1080 nach nicht mehr als einer etwas hochgetakteten 980Ti im 16nm Verfahren an. Kaum Mehrleistung aber stromsparender.. nix für mich momentan. Dann bin ich mit meiner 980Ti @1500MHz erst mal mehr als zufrieden und kann den Sturm auf die 1070er und 1080er schöne gemütlich an mir vorbeiziehen lassen .. Vielleicht guck ich mich iwann mal wieder um wenn die 1080Ti  da ist... aber bis dahin dauerts noch. 

...Oder werden weitere Benchmarks und Spieletests die nicht auf VR bezogen sind doch noch ggf. ein Wunder herbeizaubern? Weiß man schon was genaueres?


----------



## chischko (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also ich weiß nix Genaueres aber muss auch zugeben, dass ich die Diskussion nicht mir 100%iger Aufmerksamkeit verfolge. 
Weiß jemand anderes was?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

So wie es aussieht werden die Taktraten tatsächlich weit über 2.1GHz liegen... die Quellen die sich dazu geäußert haben waren teilweise imho als seriös zu bewerten. 
Kann also schon sein, dass wir 2,4Ghz Karten sehen werden... Aber nix genaues.


----------



## Bluefire (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werden die Taktraten tatsächlich weit über 2.1GHz liegen... die Quellen die sich dazu geäußert haben waren teilweise imho als seriös zu bewerten.
> Kann also schon sein, dass wir 2,4Ghz Karten sehen werden... Aber nix genaues.


Nice.. hoffentlich... dann warte ich auf jeden Fall auf die 1080Ti OC Edition mit "selektierten" GPU Chips  ...Mit ~2GHz OC Boost wäre dann denk doch nen gutes Leistungsplus drin. Aber bis dahin muss meine 980Ti noch kräftig weiter "schwitzen"


----------



## Nyuki (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

mache ich auch so. Vieleicht muss ich dann auch noch die Sandy in Rente schicken, mal abwarten. Bisher läuft aber noch alles sehr lagfrei oder Stottern oder sonstiges. Vieleicht gefällt mir ja mal ein Spiel was Cpu Power braucht anstatt Gpu Power.


----------



## Eirulan (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich überlege, meine 980ti jetzt zu verkaufen und gegen eine 1070 zu tauschen... Null Performancegewinn (ich rechne sogar eher mit kleinem Performanceverlust), aber noch einen guten Preis für die alte Karte mitnehmen.
In einem Jahr dann wieder auf die neue Ti gehen.

Meint ihr, das ist eine eher gute oder eher schlechte Idee..?


----------



## chischko (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Halte das eher für ne schlechte Idee, da die Preise für die 980Ti vergleichseise stabil bleiben werden bzw. die 1070 auch nem Preisverfall unterworfen sein wird und damit diese Rechnung keinen echten Mehrwert bringen wird mMn.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Eirulan schrieb:


> Ich überlege, meine 980ti jetzt zu verkaufen und gegen eine 1070 zu tauschen... Null Performancegewinn (ich rechne sogar eher mit kleinem Performanceverlust), aber noch einen guten Preis für die alte Karte mitnehmen.
> In einem Jahr dann wieder auf die neue Ti gehen.
> 
> Meint ihr, das ist eine eher gute oder eher schlechte Idee..?



Ich vermute das eine GTX1070 mit OC schon etwas schneller arbeiten wird als die 980ti OC. Der Vorteil bei deiner Idee, neue Garantie, 2GB mehr Ram und weniger Strombedarf.

Ob dir das den Aufwand wert ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und noch weiß niemand wie gut oder schlecht die 1070 wirklich wird.

Grüße


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Eirulan schrieb:


> Ich überlege, meine 980ti jetzt zu verkaufen und gegen eine 1070 zu tauschen... Null Performancegewinn (ich rechne sogar eher mit kleinem Performanceverlust), aber noch einen guten Preis für die alte Karte mitnehmen.
> In einem Jahr dann wieder auf die neue Ti gehen.
> 
> Meint ihr, das ist eine eher gute oder eher schlechte Idee..?



Da wahrscheinlich ist, dass die 970ne Preisanpassung bekommt wenn der Big-Pascal kommt, ist das imho keine gute Idee.


----------



## CEKAYS (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Eirulan schrieb:


> Ich überlege, meine 980ti jetzt zu verkaufen und gegen eine 1070 zu tauschen... Null Performancegewinn (ich rechne sogar eher mit kleinem Performanceverlust), aber noch einen guten Preis für die alte Karte mitnehmen.
> In einem Jahr dann wieder auf die neue Ti gehen.
> 
> Meint ihr, das ist eine eher gute oder eher schlechte Idee..?



Keine Offiziellen und Unabhängigen Benchmarks und du willst deine Karte jetzt schon verkaufen? Das ist eine sehr schlechte Idee. Abwarten Tee trinken und sobald die unabhängigen Benchs für die neuen Karten erschienen sind, kannst du immer noch verkaufen.

Ein Unternehmen probiert den Käufer immer mit SUPER Leistungssteigerung zu locken ! Glauben sollte man dies aber erst wenn man die Karte selbst in der Hand hat oder die von einer zuverlässigen Quelle bestätigt wurde!

Siehe Gerüchte mit 2* Schnellere reelle Leistung als Titan X. Manche Leute lesen glaube ich nicht einmal selbst, was für ein Schwachsinn sie schreiben!

Zusammenfassung: 
Immer erst Geld in die Hand nehmen, wenn ich auch weiß was ich kaufe!


----------



## Valdasaar (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Auf Geizhals ist eine GTX 1080 von Zotac schon gelistet 

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



CEKAYS schrieb:


> Keine Offiziellen und Unabhängigen Benchmarks und du willst deine Karte jetzt schon verkaufen? Das ist eine sehr schlechte Idee. Abwarten Tee trinken und sobald die unabhängigen Benchs für die neuen Karten erschienen sind, kannst du immer noch verkaufen.
> 
> Ein Unternehmen probiert den Käufer immer mit SUPER Leistungssteigerung zu locken ! Glauben sollte man dies aber erst wenn man die Karte selbst in der Hand hat oder die von einer zuverlässigen Quelle bestätigt wurde!
> 
> ...


Dieser "Scheiß" wird von nvidia selbst publiziert das wurder bei der Vorstellung bekannt gegeben. Deshalb weiß man ja nicht ob es wahr iat oder ob nvidia nur ziemlich dicke lippe riskiert 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CEKAYS (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Dieser "Scheiß" wird von nvidia selbst publiziert das wurder bei der Vorstellung bekannt gegeben. Deshalb weiß man ja nicht ob es wahr iat oder ob nvidia nur ziemlich dicke lippe riskiert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


Zwischen reeller Leistung und VR Leistung liegt ein großerUnterschied!

Gaming(reeller Leistung): http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...hilling/2016/nvidia-gtx1080-performance-1.jpg

http://www.vrnerds.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/GTX-1080-VR-Peformance.png

Vr Leistung:
http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2016/05/geforcegtx1080-0393-100660062-orig.png

Riesen Unterschied bitte drauf achten. 
So entstehen nämlich solche Gerüchte...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

dort wurde nicht von VR-Leistung geredet in dem "di1080 lächelt für die Kamera"-Video


----------



## CEKAYS (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> dort wurde nicht von VR-Leistung geredet in dem "di1080 lächelt für die Kamera"-Video



Einfach mal die Überschrift Rechts des Diagramms lesen  
http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2016/05/geforcegtx1080-0393-100660062-orig.png
"Relative VR Gaming Performance"



Gaming Perf:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...hilling/2016/nvidia-gtx1080-performance-1.jpg
"Relative Gaming Performance"

Nvidia selbst hat 2* schnellere Gaming Perf als Titan X schon bei der Vorstellung der Grafikkarten widerlegt! Hier wird lediglich(erstes Diagramm) von der VR Leistung gesprochen. 

Wie bereits gesagt so entstehen Gerüchte und schwachsinnige Thesen, weil manchmal nur die Hälfte erzählt wird.

Und später sind wieder alle enttäuscht, weil ihre Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden. Anschließend geben sie dem Hersteller die Schuld dafür, er hätte es ja angekündigt...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

und doch steht sie dort nochmal deutlich über der titan x...


----------



## CEKAYS (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> und doch steht sie dort nochmal deutlich über der titan x...



Bitte lese dir nochmal meinen Post durch. Ich habe nie bezweifelt das dies nicht so ist. 
Lediglich habe ich gesagt das sie nicht doppelt so schnell wie 2 Titan X sein wird.(reelle Gaming Performance)

Du bist echt ziemlich Beratens-resistent  obwohl man einfach alles von den Graphen ablesen kann.

Nochmal hier :
http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2016/05/geforcegtx1080-0393-100660062-orig.png
"Nvidia selbst hat 2* schnellere Gaming Perf als Titan X schon bei der Vorstellung der Grafikkarten widerlegt! Hier wird lediglich(erstes Diagramm) von der VR Leistung gesprochen. "


----------



## Duvar (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hier mal eine wichtige Info, hoffe es geht nicht unter, sollte jedoch nur unsere Bencher interessieren in erster Linie: Nvidia only supports up to SLI on 1  series cards - EVGA Forums


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Aber wohl mehr Performance als sonst, jedenfalls mit neuer Bridge.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die wichtigere Information ist: Maximal 2 GTX1080 arbeiten im SLI, es gibt kein 3-way oder 4-way.

Die handvoll Prozent die eine schnellere Bridge vielleicht rausholt dürfte den extrem-Enthusiasten egal sein die sich 3 oder 4 Grafikkarten reinknallen wollen^^


----------



## chischko (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



> [...] _if you do use the new SLI bridge along with two 1080 cards, then it  gives more performance than 2-way SLI did in the past on previous  series._


Quelle

... Was heißt das? 
Gedankenspiel dazu: Wenn bisher der Gaming-Performance-Faktor (Neologism is real!) bei Verwendung einer GPU bei 1,0 und bei Verwendung von 2-way SLI auf 1,6 (z.B.) anstieg... heißt das dann in Zukunft wird das mit der (z.B.) GTX 1080 auf 1,9 ansteigen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das heißt lediglich, dass durch eine "dickere" Brücke der Flaschenhals in der Kommunikation zwischen den Karten aufgeweitet wird.
Was das in der Praxis bringt weiß nur NV alleine, ich mutmaße aber mal dass diese Verbindung kein extremer Performanceengpass war/ist, sprich die SLI-Skalierung wird nicht spontan von 1,6 auf 1,9 springen (vielleicht von 1,6 auf 1,65...). Wesentlich wichtiger dürfte die schnelle Kommunikation zwischen den GPUs sein wenns ums Thema Frametimes/Mikroruckeln geht - denn Karten die schneller miteinander Kommunizieren können dürften sich auch besser koordinieren können.

Ist aber alles Spekulation, das müssen am Ende Tests zeigen.


----------



## chischko (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja ich mein jetzt gab es ja 4-way-SLI und die Bridges haben das noch immer mit gemacht... also glaube ich, dass es bei 2-way-SLI keinen Engpass an der Stelle gab... Selbst wenn die Kommunikation/Synchronisation der GPUs seriell und nicht parallel erfolgte ist und bleibt das mMn kein Engpass... aber wir werden sehen... Mal die ersten SLI Tests abwarten, wie man das Thema hier bewerten muss bzw. auch wie viel und welche Absicht hinter der Äußerung stand.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Der Gedankengang ist falsch: Nur weil eine Brücke 4 Grafikkarten miteinander verbindet bedeutet das nicht, dass diese Bandbreite genauso auch einer 2er Brücke zur Verfügung steht. 
Oder anders gesagt wenn du 4 Eimer untereinander durch 4 Rohre verbindest so dass sich ihr Pegel immer ausgleichen kann und du nimmst dann 2 der Eimer weg wird das Rohr das weiterhin die ersten beiden Eimer verbindet nicht dicker dadurch...


----------



## chischko (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hinter dem Gedankengang war keinerlei Wissen^^... Um erhlich zu sein hab ich nicht den Dunst einer Ahnung, was über die SLI Bridge an Daten/Bandbreite etc. übertragen wird bzw. wozu die überhaupt da ist?


----------



## smashbob (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hey ich lass mal was da: Treiber sind draussen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die ist dazu da, eine direkte Datenverbindung der GPUs untereinander herzustellen so dass man keinen langsamen Umweg über den PCIe-Slot gehen muss und sich auch an keinerlei Normen halten muss (sprich was da wie übertragen wird kann NV sich ja beliebig raussuchen).

Was da wie und wie schnell genau übertragen wird ist wohl auch das Geheimnis von NV (braucht ja auch keinen zu interessieren), und jetzt waren sie wohl der Meinung dass die (vergleichsweise antike) SLI-Brücke dann doch mal ein Update brauchte.

Im HPC-Bereich wo solche Kommunikation innerhalb der GPUs sehr viel wichtiger ist als bei spielen und auch massiv Performance bringt hat man ja extra eine komplett neue Technik etabliert (NVLink) die sicherlich um ein Vielfaches schneller ist (NVlink ist bis zu 12x so schnell wie PCIe3.0!).


----------



## the_leon (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



smashbob schrieb:


> Hey ich lass mal was da: Treiber sind draussen!


Karte wär mir lieber.
Ohne die Hilft mir auch der Treiber wenig


----------



## smashbob (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja bedeutet aber das nu gebenchmarkt werden kann!


----------



## the_leon (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das kann mit  Treibern die die Redaktionen vorab von Nvidia erhalten aber auch schon vorher


----------



## smashbob (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Das kann mit  Treibern die die Redaktionen vorab von Nvidia erhalten aber auch schon vorher



Achso, dachte die haben nur die Karten bekommen  Najut, zu früh gefreut. Weiss jemand ab wann die Magazine veröffentlichen dürfen?
Gibts da Infos?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



smashbob schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ab wann die Magazine veröffentlichen dürfen?



Die, die das wissen, dürfens nicht verraten...


----------



## Duvar (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



smashbob schrieb:


> Achso, dachte die haben nur die Karten bekommen  Najut, zu früh gefreut. Weiss jemand ab wann die Magazine veröffentlichen dürfen?
> Gibts da Infos?



Am 17.Mai.


----------



## smashbob (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die, die das wissen, dürfens nicht verraten...



17. Mai 15:00 Uhr


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ach, ist das Datum schon öffentlich? ok... 

Ich dachte nur der 27. Mai als Releasetag wäre genannt worden.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

GTX1080 Benchmark in The Division  
Ob es nun ein Fake ist kann ich nicht sagen aber oben Links sieht schon glaubwürdiger aus als alle anderen sogenannten Benchmarks. 1,8Ghz GPU Takt 

Benchmark de The Division con la GeForce GTX 1�8� a FullHD [1�8�p][6�fps] - YouTube


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei mir wird angezeigt das Video ist privat (:

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Interessant, bei mir jetzt auch.
Vor 10 Minuten oder so, ging es noch.


----------



## Duvar (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hab das Video auch gesehen und ja ist nun privat.
Die Karte war bei ca 1832MHz und durchgehend 60 FPS.
Speichert der Browser die angesehenen Videos net iwo?^^
Das ist der Twitteracc von dem uploader des vids iZen (@iZenRulez) | Twitter


----------



## chischko (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hab's auch gesehen... 
Am Anfang lief die Karte mit 1860 und dann ging sie runter auf 1823 Mhz.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hab's auch gesehen...
> Am Anfang lief die Karte mit 1860 und dann ging sie runter auf 1823 Mhz.



Ausgelastet wurde sie nur mit ca 70%. Heißt das nun, das sich  die GTX1080 gelangweilt hat?


----------



## chischko (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Keine Ahnung, die Auslastung hatte ich nicht dauernd im Blick aber auf 99% oder 100% war die in der Tat selten bis nie. 
Temps waren im höheren 60er und niedrigen 70er Bereich nach ner Weile halbwegs stabil.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Da bekommt man doch gleich Lust auf eine neue Karte  

Naja bald wissen wir mehr


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Warum dürfen die die zeigen??? O.o
Geforce GTX 1080 - Das kann Nvidias neues GPU-Flaggschiff - YouTube


Sind zwar nur allgemeine Infos im Video, aber soweit ich weiß darf man bei einem NDA auch nicht verraten das man die Karten bereits hat bzw gar vor der Kamera schon vorzeigt. 

PCGH hat das zumindest so noch nicht gemacht so weit ich weiß.
Ansonsten macht mal ein Video.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wie wird die Leistung der 1070 für 370-380€ sein? Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. 

Vor Allem bin ich gespannt was die direkte AMD Konkurrenz kostet. Wenn diese 80-100 günstiger ist und vlt 5% langsamer, würde ich eher dort zugreifen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

man weiß es nicht wirklich vielleicht wie eine 980 ti so schnell die 1080 könnte 20% schneller als die Ti werden


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Warum dürfen die die zeigen??? O.o
> Geforce GTX 1080 - Das kann Nvidias neues GPU-Flaggschiff - YouTube
> 
> 
> ...



"soweit ich weiß"...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Lies dir das NDA doch einfach durch statt zu vermuten.


Kannst du ja gerne für uns übernehmen, wenn du Lust hast ein paar dutzend Seiten durchzulesen.
Ich hab Grad weit besseres zu tun.


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kannst du ja gerne für uns übernehmen, wenn du Lust hast ein paar dutzend Seiten durchzulesen.
> Ich hab Grad weit besseres zu tun.



Lustig.

Dann vermute nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Lustig.
> 
> Dann vermute nicht.


Und du mecker nicht. ^^
Falls es dir entgangen sein sollte, dieser ganze Threat baut auf Vermutungen auf.


----------



## OOYL (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Diese kleinen überteuerten 300mm^2 Karten kaufen doch nur Idioten.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

kaufst du etwa die ganz großen?


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und du mecker nicht. ^^
> Falls es dir entgangen sein sollte, dieser ganze Threat baut auf Vermutungen auf.



Ja doof :v

Aber ist ja eh keine High ende Karte, High End kommt erst nächstes Jahr^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Zurzeit ist es High End wird ja erst mal nix schnelleres geben dem Anschein nach


----------



## xxbuffyxx (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

sollte man die founder edition holen oder lieber warten auf die asus zotac palit ...??


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



xxbuffyxx schrieb:


> sollte man die founder edition holen oder lieber warten auf die asus zotac palit ...??



Am besten auf die TI warten, bloß nicht die jetzige GTX kaufen!!!!!!


----------



## xxbuffyxx (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Am besten auf die TI warten, bloß nicht die jetzige GTX kaufen!!!!!!



gut dann habe kann ich noch sparen für die ti ^^ hoffe die kommt dieses jahr


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



xxbuffyxx schrieb:


> gut dann habe kann ich noch sparen für die ti ^^ hoffe die kommt dieses jahr



Aber wenn die kommt wartest du besser auf die nächste Generation! Die wird viel besser sein!


----------



## ShrinkField (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Aber wenn die kommt wartest du besser auf die nächste Generation! Die wird viel besser sein!



Wie lange soll man denn noch warten?

Mah tue mich auch schwer...seit 2012 die 7850 drinne..nun i7-6700K zuglegt...wenn die TI dann wirklich 1000E kostet...warte ich bis die 1080 bei 600€ ist oder weniger...hoffe das dauert nicht all zu lange.. HBM wär schon geil..aber glaube kann ich auch drauf verzichten..


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wenn du die Karte jetzt brauchst, dann kaufst dit jetzt die Karte.
Wenn du die in nem Jahr brauchst, dann kauf die, die in nem Jahr aktuell is


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Aber wenn die kommt wartest du besser auf die nächste Generation! Die wird viel besser sein!


Hör mal auf die Leute hier so zu trollen 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ShrinkField schrieb:


> Wie lange soll man denn noch warten?
> 
> Mah tue mich auch schwer...seit 2012 die 7850 drinne..nun i7-6700K zuglegt...wenn die TI dann wirklich 1000E kostet...warte ich bis die 1080 bei 600€ ist oder weniger...hoffe das dauert nicht all zu lange.. HBM wär schon geil..aber glaube kann ich auch drauf verzichten..



Bis die beste Grafikkarte der Welt da ist!

Ich weiß nicht, ich dachte ich pass mich hier einigen Usern an die wohl wissen wie der Hase läuft und nicht wie die dummen Leute die ihre Grafikkarte dann kaufen wenn sie eine brauchen/wollen


----------



## RastaBusta (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich warte auf eine gute Version der GTX 1070... Dürfte ein deutliche verbesserung zu meiner alten GTX 680 sein .


----------



## iTryX (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



RastaBusta schrieb:


> Ich warte auf eine gute Version der GTX 1070... Dürfte ein deutliche verbesserung zu meiner alten GTX 680 sein .



Ich warte auch darauf, außer die 1080 ist SO viel besser/schneller.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Eigentlich will ich drei GTX 1070 Kaufen, dazu müsste ich meinen beiden EVGA GTX 980 TI FTW Verkaufen. Ich schaue mir das ganze noch an, Leistung habe ich genug eigentlich.


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich drei GTX 1070 Kaufen, dazu müsste ich meinen beiden EVGA GTX 980 TI FTW Verkaufen. Ich schaue mir das ganze noch an, Leistung habe ich genug eigentlich.



4 wären halt schon besser, meinste nicht?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

werden mehr als zwei überhaupt unterstützt hab gestern irgendwas davon gelesen das nur noch t-way sli gehen sollen der spaß dafür aber effizienter sein soll. Bin mir da aber auch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nein, mehr als 2 gehen nicht.


----------



## chischko (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nö... nur 2 werden unterstützt. Nvidia only supports up to SLI on 1  series cards - EVGA Forums 

Gab da auch ne kleine Diskussion dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...gtx-1080-1070-laberthread-44.html#post8207668


----------



## homer2123 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Mal schauen werde wohl auch meine beiden 970 tauschen entweder gegen ne 1070 oder ne gebrauchte 980 ti falls ich eine bekomme


----------



## chischko (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja ich sag's mal so... noch 4 Beiträge udn du kannst hier an den Marktplatz und da werden schon die ersten diskutiert und im Wertschätzungsforum wird sich au8ch einiges anbahnen... ich würde das im Auge behalten...


----------



## homer2123 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Naja ich sag's mal so... noch 4 Beiträge udn du kannst hier an den Marktplatz und da werden schon die ersten diskutiert und im Wertschätzungsforum wird sich au8ch einiges anbahnen... ich würde das im Auge behalten...



ok werde ich mal machen


----------



## chischko (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Siehste... so schnell sind die 100 voll^^


----------



## homer2123 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Siehste... so schnell sind die 100 voll^^


Naja schnell kann man das nicht nennen hat ja nur 5 Jahre gedauert 

Aber schaue eben meistens nur rein wenn ne neue grafikkartengeneration ansteht oder technische Fragen bestehen


----------



## Duvar (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Paar Testergebnisse: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...reise-und-release-termine-96.html#post8209909


----------



## Rousi (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Glaub ich hab da noch ein paar mehr vor mir


----------



## chischko (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hmm.... 
Hab ja nun immer wieder mal geschaut ob es auf Geizhals vielleicht was durchsickert oder so und gestern war da noch die Kategorie GTX1080 und GTX1070 vorhanden, heute nicht mehr... dubios 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## MDJ (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hmm....
> Hab ja nun immer wieder mal geschaut ob es auf Geizhals vielleicht was durchsickert oder so und gestern war da noch die Kategorie GTX1080 und GTX1070 vorhanden, heute nicht mehr... dubios
> Screenshot by Lightshot


Also die Kategorien sind drin. Musst mal eine Grafikkarten-Kategorie (z.B. 980Ti) anklicken, dann werden die Kategorien 1080 und 1070 angezeigt. Halt mit derzeit Null Einträgen.


----------



## the_leon (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MDJ schrieb:


> Also die Kategorien sind drin. Musst mal eine Grafikkarten-Kategorie (z.B. 980Ti) anklicken, dann werden die Kategorien 1080 und 1070 angezeigt. Halt mit derzeit Null Einträgen.



Same here


----------



## deniz444 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich habe vor, von der r9 390 nitro auf die neue 1080 zu wechseln.

wird es sich hierbei um einen großen bemerkbaren Unterschied handeln?


----------



## the_leon (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

hm...
980 is über doppelt so stark wie ne 770
dann sollte die 
1080 über doppelt so stark sein wie die 970/390


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



> According to our sources, reaching 2.5 GHz using a liquid cooling setup such as Corsair H115i or EK Waterblocks should not be too much of a hassle.


Pascal Secrets: What Makes Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Fast?

Das wären 12.8 tflops!

4K60fps


----------



## deniz444 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Dann sollte ich meine verkaufen und zugreifen  hab leider noch nicht gesehen, dass man sie vorbestellen kann. Abwarten


----------



## chischko (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MDJ schrieb:


> Also die Kategorien sind drin. Musst mal eine Grafikkarten-Kategorie (z.B. 980Ti) anklicken, dann werden die Kategorien 1080 und 1070 angezeigt. Halt mit derzeit Null Einträgen.


Aaah OK hast Recht! Jetzt wird's wieder angezeigt mit null Einträgen.


----------



## iTryX (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei mir wird eine Zotac gtx 1080 angezeigt, in der Founders Edition.


----------



## the_leon (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die Zotac ist schon länger drin, aber unter 1080 ist sie noch nicht einkategorisiert.
Hier die Zotac: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Hier die 1080 Kategorie: PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 1080 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## chaotium (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bin mal gespannt was dann der nachfolger der 980Ti/TItanX für Leistung an den Start bringt. ^^


----------



## OOYL (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die Durchschlagskraft des GP104 Hypes ist haarsträubend. Allein das "Echo" der "Fachpresse" auf die Werbung Nvidias, ihre Karten wären wieder einmal viiieeeel viiiiiieeeeeeeel besser als die letzten.

Doppelt so schnell wie Titan X. Sure. 2560 Pascal Cores ersetzen die alten und total obsoleten 6144 Maxwell Cores zweier Titan X. Hier im Forum sieht man gut, wie empfänglich die heutige Zielgruppe für solches Marketing-Theater ist und einem Verkäufer alles glaubt was er verspricht. Aber so ist das halt, wenn ein Vernünftiger abdankt und dafür 2 kleine Konsumzombies nachrücken. Oder der Panda-Typ^^

Ich bin gespannt, ob die Titan X @ angemessenem OC dem GP104 in den richtigen Benchmarks eins auf den Deckel gibt.


----------



## drchef (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

hey, ich hab mir mal ein paar Gedanke zu Pascal gemacht und frage mich was daran jetzt so toll ist?!?

Alles was man bisher davon weiß ist eine hypotetische Leistung bei extremen Takt.

Wenn man eine Maxwell-Karte auf diesen Takt bringt ist sie wahrscheinlich genauso schnell. Ok braucht dann 100 mal mehr Strom. Aber die Effizienz kommt doch durch die Struktur und damit hat nvidia ja nich wirklich viel mit zu tun.
Die meiste Achtung gebührt dem Chipfertiger (baut nvidia ihre Chips selbst?)

Ok, es könnte natürlich sein, dass eine Maxwell-Karte mit neuer Struktur und gleichem Takt dennoch mehr Strom brauchen würde als eine 1080. Dann würde die neue Architektur auch etwas zur Effiziens beitragen.

Ich würde gerne mal einen Vergleich von Maxwell zu Pascal sehen bei gleicher Struktur und gleichem Takt, damit man mal sieht was Pascal wirklich kann. Wirds natürlich nie geben 

Der Struktursprung ist so groß und die Zeit seit Maxwell überdurchschnittlich lang gewesen, dass doch niemand wirklich Pascal einschätzen kann.

nvidia könnte auch einen Maxwell-Chip auf die 1080 stecken mit neuer Struktur und extremen Takt und niemand würde merken, dass hier kein Pascal arbeitet.

Mal AMD abwarten bei gleicher Struktur, dann kann man die Struktur vielleicht besser einschätzen und besser Rückschlüssel auf die Architekturen machen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

naja ich bezweifle das du eine 980ti oder titan auf den Takt kriegn wirst und die Karte wird wohl auch nicht für die Besitzer einer solchen Karte interessant werden sondern ehr für Leute die eine 970/ r9 390 haben


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Modelle mit nem eigenen Kühldesign? Und gibt es auch Preise?
Möchte meine GTX 980 mit ner 1080 ersetzen und die 670 mit der 980 ersetzen, damit die 670 in die Rente geht..


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

gab dieses Geforce GTX 1: Zotacs PGF-Custom-Design bebildert und Geforce GTX 1: Boardpartner bringen sich in Stellung, erstes Custom-Design geteasert mehr gab es bisher eigentlich nicht


----------



## OOYL (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ein Vergleich zwischen Titan X und GTX 1080, beide @1000MHz wäre schon interessant.

Jedenfalls siehts gut aus für die kommende Nvidia-Gen, gerade der Takt ist sehr vielversprechend, man stelle sich den Vollausbau vor, 3000MHz unter Wasser   

Ich warte noch auf News von AMD... ob die den Grünen eine Preis-Faust ins Gesicht hauen? Das eine oder andere blaue Auge würde deren "Selbstvertrauen" bestimmt reduzieren^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

ja das kann man schon fast nicht merh Selbstbewusstsein nennen


----------



## chischko (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

gnnnnhnhn.... *sabber* .... 3Ghz unter Wasser


----------



## OOYL (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Kam bei der R9 290(X) Serie vor. Für 400 gabs den s.g. Titan Killer, und dank irgendwelchen Bitcoin-Minern habe ich mir ein halbes Jahr später eine gute Gebrauchte für 180.- unter den Nagel reissen können.

edit: Ich habe kurz nachgesehen, und mit OC steckt meine R9 290 immerhin eine 980 in die Tasche


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Und übertaktest du die 980, ist es wieder wie vorher.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

das ist aber nicht der sinn dahinter


----------



## wobix (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht der sinn dahinter



/sarkasmus on
stimmt
nen getunter Fiat zieht auch nen BMW ab
also ist der Fiat besser
/sarkasmus off


----------



## OOYL (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die R9 290 ist ein knappes Jahr älter als die 980.



wobix schrieb:


> /sarkasmus on
> stimmt
> nen getunter Fiat zieht auch nen BMW ab
> also ist der Fiat besser
> /sarkasmus off



Autovergleich!!! 

Dein vermeintlicher BMW hat weder 2560 cores noch ein 512 bit Speicherinterface, nur um klarzustellen wer hier ein Tuning benötigt. Also würde ich sagen, dein getunter Fiat zieht an meiner S Klasse vorbei...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



wobix schrieb:


> /sarkasmus on
> stimmt
> nen getunter Fiat zieht auch nen BMW ab
> also ist der Fiat besser
> /sarkasmus off


der Sinn von OC ist es mehr Leistung aus der Karte raus zu holen was er mit seiner 290 getan hat und wenn er an die Leistung der 980 ran kommt umso besser. Wie hoch man die 980 dann treiben kann ist dafür vollkommen uninteressant und würde das System untergraben.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wann fällt nun das NDA?
Weiß da wer irgendwas?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

am 17. Mai soll es fallen und dann kannst du auch mit den ersten Tests rechnen


----------



## OOYL (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ist schon bekannt, ob es Versionen mit doppeltem Speicher gibt? Spiele scheinen einen exponentiellen VRAM-Bedarf zu haben...


----------



## Woiferl94 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt, ob es Versionen mit doppeltem Speicher gibt? Spiele scheinen einen exponentiellen VRAM-Bedarf zu haben...



Also meines Wissens weiß man momentan noch nichts darüber. Mit deiner Aussage hast du zwar Recht, aber ich denke 8GB sind momentan und für die frühe Zukunft eine gute Entscheidung. Kommt halt natürlich auch auf die Auflösung drauf an, wenn du mit 4K zockst wird es halt nicht lang halten


----------



## wobix (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> der Sinn von OC ist es mehr Leistung aus der Karte raus zu holen was er mit seiner 290 getan hat und wenn er an die Leistung der 980 ran kommt umso besser. Wie hoch man die 980 dann treiben kann ist dafür vollkommen uninteressant und würde das System untergraben.



Ich finde es auch völlig legitim solche Vergleiche anzustellen, finde es nur sehr Einseitig dann die 290 als "besser" zu bezeichnen, weil man der 980 nicht ebenfalls die "Chance" des übertakten gegeben hat.
P/L ist davon natürlich ausgenommen, da stinkt die 980 ab.
BTT: Ich denke Pascal lässt sich schlecht mit Maxwell vergleichen und ich finde die angepriesene Effizienz durchaus erwähnenswert.
Die Vergleiche mit Maxwell auf dem selben Takt wie Pascal bzw. umgekehrt finde ich hingegen unpassend, da wir nicht besonders viel über die neue Architektur wissen.
Ähnlich Intel vs AMD, je nach Anwendung sind 3GHz von Intel schneller als von AMD und umgekehrt, durchaus möglich dass da mehr Optimierungen im Hintergrund stattgefunden haben als wir wissen (siehe VR Performance)
Unterm Strich zählt für mich die Leistung, wenn ich bei einer 1080 unter Luft mehr FPS bekomme als bei einer 980ti, egal welchen Takt beide haben und ob ich theoretisch die 980ti auf den Takt der 1080 prügeln könnte, ist die 1080 für mich die Wahl die ich diesen Sommer treffen werde (abzuwarten sind natürlich die Benches, am liebsten auch die von AMD, vermutlich kann ich aber nicht so lange warten um Benches von AMD abzuwarten)


----------



## deniz444 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen ?
zu welcher Marke sollte ich greifen ?
Gibt es vor und Nachteile ? 
GIbt es favoriten ? 
oder sind alle ok ?

ZOTAC PNY MSI EVGA ASUS PALIT INNO3D GIGABYTE GAINWARD


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Warte doch einfach bis das NDA gefallen ist und die Tests online gehen. Dann kannste dich totlesen im Netz.

Aber bis die CustomKarten kommen dauerts sowieso nach. Zuerst gibts mal die FoundersEdition die unabhängig vom gewählten Boardpartner baugleich ist.


----------



## the_leon (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wenn Founders Edition, dann EVGA, da bester Service.
Bei mir werden es wohl auch 2 EVGA 1080 mit dem rev. PCB.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warte doch einfach bis das NDA gefallen ist und die Tests online gehen. Dann kannste dich totlesen im Netz.
> 
> Aber bis die CustomKarten kommen dauerts sowieso nach. Zuerst gibts mal die FoundersEdition die unabhängig vom gewählten Boardpartner baugleich ist.



Wann fällt das NDA ¿


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Angeblich morgen, dem 17.05.2016


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Angeblich morgen, dem 17.05.2016



Ok dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Wann fällt das NDA ¿



Du kennst das doch... das Ablaufdatum des NDAs ist Bestandteil des NDAs. Wenn ichs wüsste dürfte ichs dir nicht sagen. Ich darf dir ja nicht mal sagen ob ichs weiß 
Aber den Stand der Gerüchte kannste ja hier lesen, im Allgemeinen ist die Gerüchteküche so knapp vor dem Ablauf ganz gut informiert.


----------



## attilarw (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

? Nvidia Geforce GTX 1 Founder's Edition kostar 7 699 kronor

^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also wenn man das umrechnet dann würde eine  1080er 
823,26 Euro Kosten und eine 
1070er 
534,55 Euro 

Die anderen  Marken Hersteller würden dann für eine 1080er 
712,8 Euro verlangen und für eine 1070er 
449,11 Euro 

Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht ob das stimmt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Dann kostet ja die GTX1080 genau so viel wir der Rest meines Rechners!
Das ist ja schick!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Verlass dich nicht auf meine Zahlen, ich habe selbst keine Ahnung ob die stimmen


----------



## sleipDE (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

So, wir haben den 17.05.2016 wo bleiben die Benchmarks? 

Die Preise denke ich werden so ähnlich werden, die Erstkäufer zahlen einen hübschen Aufschlag


----------



## Duvar (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die gibts erst morgen ab 9Uhr vermutlich.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Welche Karten werden denn morgen gebencht?


----------



## sleipDE (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die gibts erst morgen ab 9Uhr vermutlich.



Na super....



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welche Karten werden denn morgen gebencht?



Ich denke mal nur die 1080, ohne Garantie.


----------



## Duvar (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ja GTX 1080, morgen (bzw heute in paar Stunden) verstreicht das "Stillschweigeabkommen", sprich NDA.
Am 18.05. gibt es dann nähere Infos zu den AMD Karten, was auch interessant werden könnte.


----------



## attilarw (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Zu nVidia: Heute 15 Uhr wurde doch irgendwo gesagt oder?


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wann endet jetzt dieses KAck-Nda??Dachte die ersten Benches wären da??


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Alle ruhig bleiben^^ die Karten kann man eh noch nirgendwo kaufen  

Alle so Pascal geil hier xD ich gurke noch mit meiner gtx 680 rum ^^

Die meisten hier haben eine 970,980 oder 980 TI. Verstehe nicht wieso ihr alle aufrüsten wollt?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bastelfieber schätze ich 
kann dich verstehen ich gurke qusi mit der gleichen Karte rum wie du und auch wenn es die Karte noch nicht gibt, will ich endlich wissen wie schnell sie wirklich ist


----------



## munn (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich wollte schon vor Monaten meine 280 x los werden aber hab mich überwunden zu warten xD

Und nun dauerds immer noch solang obwohl ich auf früher hoffte...
Zudem brauch ich freesync. Und AmD macht mir etwas angst....
Daher interessieren mich schon die werte der Nividias...


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Alle ruhig bleiben^^ die Karten kann man eh noch nirgendwo kaufen
> 
> Alle so Pascal geil hier xD ich gurke noch mit meiner gtx 680 rum ^^
> 
> Die meisten hier haben eine 970,980 oder 980 TI. Verstehe nicht wieso ihr alle aufrüsten wollt?



Mir gehts nicht ums Aufrüsten (werde diese Gen. eh überspringen), sondern "was kann das neue Ding WIRKLICH!"


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Bastelfieber schätze ich
> kann dich verstehen ich gurke qusi mit der gleichen Karte rum wie du und auch wenn es die Karte noch nicht gibt, will ich endlich wissen wie schnell sie wirklich ist



ja ich ringe auch noch mit mir selbst   ob jetzt aufrüsten mit 1080 oder auf die 1080TI warten xD weil die 680 macht noch bissl was mit aber Battlefield 1 wird sie nicht mehr packen 




> Ich wollte schon vor Monaten meine 280 x los werden aber hab mich überwunden zu warten xD
> 
> Und nun dauerds immer noch solang obwohl ich auf früher hoffte...
> Zudem brauch ich freesync. Und AmD macht mir etwas angst....
> Daher interessieren mich schon die werte der Nividias...



Hast du eine Monitor der Freesync beherrscht?


----------



## munn (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> ja ich ringe auch noch mit mir selbst   ob jetzt aufrüsten mit 1080 oder auf die 1080TI warten xD weil die 680 macht noch bissl was mit aber Battlefield 1 wird sie nicht mehr packen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja....deshalb $muss $ ich eher auf AMD warten bzw diese kaufen.
Nur wenn der unterschied soooo extrem wär überlege ich mir meinen bildschirm zu verkaufen xD
Die Info bei AMD kommen aber erst am 1 Juni...


----------



## Schnurres (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hab nur eine AMD Radeon R9 380... von daher wäre die GTX 1080 sicher interessant.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



munn schrieb:


> Ja....deshalb $muss $ ich eher auf AMD warten bzw diese kaufen.
> Nur wenn der unterschied soooo extrem wär überlege ich mir meinen bildschirm zu verkaufen xD
> Die Info bei AMD kommen aber erst am 1 Juni...


Naja wieso musst ihn ja nicht zwingend verkaufen ^^ läuft ja mit einer nvisia Karte auch nur ohne FreeSync. Und FreeSync bemerkt man ja nur um unteren  FPS Bereich (30 -45), ich werde mir auch einen Monitor mit FreeSync holen da es ihn nicht ohne gibt^^ aber der Monitor selbst perfekt ist


----------



## chillinmitch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hier ein Video mit ein paar Benchmarkwerten, weiss aber nicht ob die schon bekannt waren.
Mir ist zumindest die Load Temp. Angabe von bis zu 83 Grad neu.  Quelle reddit Hier das Video


----------



## munn (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Naja wieso musst ihn ja nicht zwingend verkaufen ^^ läuft ja mit einer nvisia Karte auch nur ohne FreeSync. Und FreeSync bemerkt man ja nur um unteren  FPS Bereich (30 -45), ich werde mir auch einen Monitor mit FreeSync holen da es ihn nicht ohne gibt^^ aber der Monitor selbst perfekt ist



Hab mich dies bezüglich nicht eingelesen...dachte es sei ein muss...
Wenn ich einer der neuen grakas kaufe würde..
Hmm mal genauer informieren...

Ja die Bench sind doch etwas älter...
Jemand schrieb das die NDA erst 15 uhr weg is


----------



## _Heisenberg_ (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung kann ich denen, die vorhaben von einer gtx 970 oder 980 aufzurüsten nur raten.
Derzeit werden massenweise gtx 970 und 980 online zum Verkauf eingestellt(siehe ebaykleinanzeigen)
Ich konnte meine gigabyte gaming g1 gtx 970 für 275 euronen mit 6 monaten restgarantielaufzeit loswerden.
Selbst vor halbem jahr zuvor für 280€ gebraucht gekauft.
[emoji16][emoji322][emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Fällt um 15 Uhr das NDA nun?


----------



## Rousi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Man munkelt ja...

(Offizielle Angaben gibt es nicht, so weit ich weiß, da die Tester/Magazine/... nichts dazu sagen dürfen)


----------



## Taonris (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Erster Test ist draußen: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1 Review Published Ahead of Launch - Fastest Single Chip Graphics Card On The Planet


----------



## RavionHD (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Erster Test ist draußen: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 18 Review Published Ahead of Launch - Fastest Single Chip Graphics Card On The Planet



Nett, aber alle Tests in Stock, die Karte soll ja keine Probleme mit 2.1 Ghz unter Luft haben.

Für GTX980 Besitzer wäre es sicher sinnvoll aufzurüsten wenn sie mehr Leistung benötigen, zwischen 60 und 90% mehr Leistung ohne OC hört sich ja ordentlich an.


----------



## Simondasding (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Geforce GTX 1 im Test: Der erste 16-nm-Konig mit 2 GHz im OC-Betrieb
PCGH Test ist glaub ich draußen!


----------



## munn (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich Sie Preis/Leistung Schwach aber anderseits haben sie die Perfekte Stärke getroffen... Die haben bestimmt schon 100% in der Hinterhand womit sie aber noch warten möchten^^
Für mich jedoch zu teuer für die Leistung... 
Besonders die Leistung bei WQHD/4K  finde ich schlechter als erhofft...
Hoffnung auf AMD oder 1070 ...Oder bei der Steigerung vl. doch eine gebrauchte damit man evtl. wieder 1 Jahr auskommt.


----------



## Rammler2 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



munn schrieb:


> Ich Sie Preis/Leistung Schwach aber anderseits haben sie die Perfekte Stärke getroffen... Die haben bestimmt schon 100% in der Hinterhand womit sie aber noch warten möchten^^
> Für mich jedoch zu teuer für die Leistung...
> Besonders die Leistung bei WQHD/4K  finde ich schlechter als erhofft...
> Hoffnung auf AMD oder 1070 ...Oder bei der Steigerung vl. doch eine gebrauchte damit man evtl. wieder 1 Jahr auskommt.



Jup. Habe auf einen 4k-Killer gehofft. Da muss ich wohl auf die Titan bzw. ti warten


----------



## Bluefire (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Jup. Habe auf einen 4k-Killer gehofft. Da muss ich wohl auf die Titan bzw. ti warten


Jo.. ich auch. Aber wenn ich das so auf die schnelle richtig gesehen habe, hat die 1080 ~5 FPS mehr Leistung gegenüber einer 980 Ti @ 1430MHz. Jetzt wäre noch interessant was die 1080 @ 2100 leistet 
..Wird aber wohl trotzdem darauf hinauslaufen, dass die 4k'ler auf die 1080 TI warten müssen.


----------



## Chanks (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Was sind eigentlich so eure Gedanken zu Fast Sync? Scheint  ja doch spannend und GSync unnötig zu machen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Was mich wundert bzw enttäuscht wieso sich die gtx 1080 nicht in der 4k Auflösung absetzt, schafft das nicht weil sie weniger Grafikeinheiten wie die 980 TI hat? 

Ich hätte mir dort mehr erwartet, aber ja mal schauen was di Custom Karten so schaffen


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chanks schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich so eure Gedanken zu Fast Sync? Scheint  ja doch spannend und GSync unnötig zu machen



Ich hab mir den Artikel im Luxx dazu durchgelesen und wenn das wirklich so gut ist wäre das für mich nen Grund mir ne Nvidia zu holen.... Vllt bestell ich mir mit nem neuen Pc dann ne 1070/1080 und ne Amd und dann kucken. Braucht man eig dazu nen Gsync Monitor?


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Was mich wundert bzw enttäuscht wieso sich die gtx 1080 nicht in der 4k Auflösung absetzt, schafft das nicht weil sie weniger Grafikeinheiten wie die 980 TI hat?
> 
> Ich hätte mir dort mehr erwartet, aber ja mal schauen was di Custom Karten so schaffen



Allein durch mehr Takt wird man da aber kaum Wunder erwarten können. Die Customs werden sicher mit über 2GHz laufen, aber ein riesiger Sprung an FPS wird da nicht drin sein.


----------



## Rousi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Artikel im Luxx dazu durchgelesen und wenn das wirklich so gut ist wäre das für mich nen Grund mir ne Nvidia zu holen.... Vllt bestell ich mir mit nem neuen Pc dann ne 1070/1080 und ne Amd und dann kucken. Braucht man eig dazu nen Gsync Monitor?



gsync monitor wird dafür benötigt, ja.
genauso brauchst du auch einen freesync monitor um das bei amd karten zu nutzen..


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Allein durch mehr Takt wird man da aber kaum Wunder erwarten können. Die Customs werden sicher mit über 2GHz laufen, aber ein riesiger Sprung an FPS wird da nicht drin sein.


Ja wird leider so sein.
Aber zu meiner gtx 680 is es ein rießen Sprung  
Aber dir Custom Karten werden such auch bei die 780 - 850 ansiedeln :/ und das ist zu heftig


----------



## deniz444 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bin ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich von der R9 390 Nitro auf die gtx 1080 wechseln soll....


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Rousi schrieb:


> gsync monitor wird dafür benötigt, ja.
> genauso brauchst du auch einen freesync monitor um das bei amd karten zu nutzen..


Nein Fast sync funktioniert auch ohne gsync ist was ganz anderes


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Gut von deiner Karte ist es so oder so ein Gewinn 

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Custom Karten andere BIOS-Versionen bekommen - die Karte rennt ja dermaßen ins Power-Target... Da kommt doch sicher wieder eine Gigabyte Karte mit 350W möglicher TDP oder so 

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt viel erstaunlicher, dass die GTX 1070 8GB besitzt und diese wohl auch voll nutzen kann. Dass de 2GHz Marke geknackt wird bei der 1080 war klar bei der Fertigung.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Gut von deiner Karte ist es so oder so ein Gewinn
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Custom Karten andere BIOS-Versionen bekommen - die Karte rennt ja dermaßen ins Power-Target... Da kommt doch sicher wieder eine Gigabyte Karte mit 350W möglicher TDP oder so



Oder selbst BIOS flashen xD


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Oder so natürlich


----------



## Chanks (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja bleibt die Frage im Raum stehen, ob es jetzt Gsync ablöst oder irgendwelche Nachteile gegen g-Sync hat. 

Ist zwar echt ärgerlich wenn man erst nen Gsync moni gekauft hat, aber wäre technisch schon cool


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Was natürlich auch klar ist, dass nvidia quasi eine 1080 TI im Background hat. Weil der Unterschied nicht so groß zur 980 TI ist und im Marketing wird sie auch nur mit der 980 verglichen. Dass heißt es kommt eine 1080 TI, oder wie auch immer die heißen mag, jedoch denke ich im Preisbereich  von 1000 € und weiters sicher erst im  Frühjahr 2017 da vorher noch die Titan Yx kommt und darauf zu warten  lohnt sich sicher nicht. Da die 1080 TI wahrscheinlich 15 % mehr Leistung  als die 1080 hat.

Somit heißt es für mich 1080 unter Wasser BIOS drauf abgehen die 3000 MHz, vielleicht oder auch nicht


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Es wird das gleiche Spiel gespielt wie bei der GTX 970/980. Erst die "kleinen" Karten, dann kommen die richtigen Brecher mit einer Ti bei 999$ o.ä.

Mit dem Unterschied, dass die GTX 1070 dieses Mal wohl kein Krüppel (ihr wisst was ich meine, Leistung war /ist ja dennoch da) wird.


----------



## OOYL (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nvidia, du kannst mich mal!!!

Deren Kommunikation geht mir übelst auf den Geist! Damit sie ihre Mondpreise für 4K-unfähige Karten ansetzen können, müssen sie ein riesen Geheimnis um die "Big" Karten machen... Was ist so schwer daran den Vollausbau einer neuen Gen von Anfang an zur Verfügung zu stellen? Salamitaktik?

Ein neues Objektiv produziert auch gute Bilder... Mann muss ja nicht jedes Jahr Kohle für Grafikkarten ausgeben.

Falls dieser Hueng mal meinen Weg kreuzen sollte, Offizialdelikt ich komme.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

das ist nich schwer bloß strategisch klüger manche die sich jetzt ne 1080 holen schmeißen sie nächstes ja raus für big pascal


----------



## OOYL (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "strategisch klug" und "total dreist". Das Vorgehen Nvidias ist die Perversion von "total dreist".


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Was ist daran dreist?
Zwingt dich irgendjemand ne 1080 zu kaufen?
Ich glaube kaum.


----------



## OOYL (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Muss ich denn zu etwas gezwungen sein, damit eine Vorgehensweise als dreist angesehen werden darf?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja, du hast es die Perversion von total dreist genannt.
Das wäre für mich, das ich gezwungen wäre eine neue Karte zu kaufen.
Erst kleinere Karten vor dem Vollausbau zu bringen, ist total normal.
Machen die Autohersteller genauso und da beschwert sich auch keiner.


----------



## hwk (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Dass die "kleinen" Chips zuerst kommen ist alleine schon durch die Ausbeute im neuen Herstellungsprozess bedingt, ich würde das nicht als "dreist" bezeichnen.


----------



## OOYL (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Dass dies seit der 600er Serie der Fall ist, wusste ich nicht, sorry


----------



## hwk (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei Fermi war das doch nicht anders erst die 480 und dann nachdem es in 40nm besser lief die 580.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



hwk schrieb:


> Bei Fermi war das doch nicht anders erst die 480 und dann nachdem es in 40nm besser lief die 580.



Das kann man aber nun wirklich nicht vergleichen


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die GTX 480/580 Geschichte ist wohl eher mit der Situation GTX 5800Ultra/5900Ultra zu vergleichen. Unbedingt einen Chip herausbringen, um der Konkurrenz etwas entgegen setzen zu können (oder auch nicht), der kaum zu bändigen (hoher Verbrauch/Temperatur/Lautstärke) ist und etwas später eine optimierte Version bringen, die dann wirklich vorzeigbar ist.


----------



## OOYL (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Damals hatte Nvidia noch Konkurrenz, heute nicht mehr...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

vielleicht nicht im High-End Bereich im Bereich bis 350€ läuft AMD Nvidia aber regelmäßig den Rang ab und das ist der Bereich auf den es ankommt.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> vielleicht nicht im High-End Bereich im Bereich bis 350€ läuft AMD Nvidia aber regelmäßig den Rang ab und das ist der Bereich auf den es ankommt.



Und das ist genau der Bereich mit dem NVIDIA wie verrückt verkauft hat mit der GTX 960 und mit der GTX 970.Mehr verkaufte Karten als alle AMD`s zusammen.
Unter Rang ablaufen verstehe ich etwas anderes.
Verkauf....das ist der Bereich auf den es ankommt.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

jup den Käufer über den Tisch gezogen und beschissen bis aufs letzte Hemd darauf kann man wirklich stolz sein  (ich beziehe mich auf die970)

ich sehe in einer 380/390 eine deutlich bessere Alternative


----------



## DerLachs (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die 390 kam aber wesentlich später als die 970 (bei der 960 und 380 bin ich mir nicht sicher, da war es aber wahrscheinlich auch so).

Vielleicht kann AMD mit Polaris ein paar Marktanteile zurückgewinnen. Falls nicht, sieht es noch düsterer aus als ohnehin schon.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

eben und bis dahin hatte der Großteil schon auf Grün umgestellt und ich kann dazu nur sagen warum rät man inzwischen von einer gtx970 ab weil sie soviel besser ist als eine r9 390? sicherlich nicht. Dazu muss man sagen das der Großteil Nvidia kauft weil sie nichts anderes kennen und auch nichts kennen wir stellen hier im Forum eine Minderheit dar und es gibt sowohl hier als auch da draußen eine riesige Anzahl an grünen Fanboys bei der die Roten schon allein aus Prinzip keine chance haben. Darüber hinaus bietet AMD spätestens seit der 290 im oberen Mittelklasse bereich deutlich günstigere Alternativen an


----------



## DerLachs (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Gut, über Nvidias Marketing-Strategie müssen wir nicht reden. Die ist einfach genial und einer der Hauptgründe für den Erfolg. Fanboys gibt es auf beiden Seiten, da muss ich dich enttäuschen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

natürlich gibt es fanboys auf beiden seiten bloß ist die von nvidia nochmal geößer das osllte man neik vernachlässigen


----------



## homer2123 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde


----------



## RastaBusta (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die Tabelle würde ich gerne mal im Vergleich mit einer 680 sehen, das würde mich noch geiler auf die 1070 machen!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



RastaBusta schrieb:


> Die Tabelle würde ich gerne mal im Vergleich mit einer 680 sehen, das würde mich noch geiler auf die 1070 machen!


Hahahaha ja mich auch 

Aber die Benchmarks der 1080 von hardwareluxx mit der gtx 680 sind mega geil ^^ 
236% Leistungssteigerung *hail*


----------



## Be2k (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

habt ihr das schon mit bekommen, dass der 2500k mit der 1080 in einigen getesteten Spielen limitiert ?

Ich hab selbst nur ein 2500 non K, dann hab ich endlich ein Grund zum Aufrüsten gefunden


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

der ohne K kann schon mal limitieren aufgrund der fehlenden Übertaktungsfunktion aber der sollte nicht stark bremsen da bremt eher die 970  würde ihn an deiner Stelle behalten.


----------



## Be2k (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> der ohne K kann schon mal limitieren aufgrund der fehlenden Übertaktungsfunktion aber der sollte nicht stark bremsen da bremt eher die 970  würde ihn an deiner Stelle behalten.



aber wenn ich doch gerne mein Geld zum Fenster raus werfe und eine 1080 möchte, dann müsste ich upgraden  Ich suche eigentlich nur Gründe zum Upgrade, Geld ist hier kein Problem. Es ist eher die innere Stimme die unentschlossen ist


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

biste sicher ich würde an einem Sandy Bridge solange festhalten wie nur möglich ich meine das ist die letzte verlötete CPu halte dir das mal vor  die Dinger haben Legendenstatus


----------



## MDJ (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also bei Geizhals steht jetzt eine GTX1080 drin mit angegebenen Liefertermin 03.06... aber zu einem exorbitalen Preis von 1233€. Da will sich einer eine goldene Nase machen... erster Anbieter halt...
Naja, denke das wird eh erst dauern bis die Preise im normalen Bereich liegen und stabil sind.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hier wurde noch im Nachgang der GM200 mit dem GP104 mit Bestcase-Taktraten verglichen, wobei sich bei der 1080 erst noch zeigen muss, ob sie nicht doch noch etwas Luft nach oben hat.

GeForce GTX 980 Ti @1500/2000 gegen GeForce GTX 1080 @2114/2880

Als CPU wird zwar ein Intel Core i7-3960X 3,3 @ 3,9 GHz eingesetzt, das sollte aber bei der gewählten Auflösung+AA kein Problem sein. Die Leistungsaufnahme (Gesamtsystem) gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Duvar (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die 1080 verbrät dann auch ihre 250W und man ist gar nicht mehr soweit von der 980 Ti entfernt beim Verbrauch.
FPS technisch sehe ich auch keinen Grund für 980 Ti/TitanX user zu wechseln.


----------



## DoGyAUT (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also bei uns werden die GTX 1080 am 27.05 online ersichtlich sein. Die ersten sollten am 30.05 eintreffen. Handelt sich dabei um Founder Edition von ASUS, MSI, ZOTAC und co.

Wobei die Stückzahl nicht gerade berauschend ist...mehr kann ich jetzt auch noch nicht sagen 

Für mich ist die 1080 uninteressant als 980 Ti user. Werde erst auf GP102 oder lieber Vega 11 wechseln.


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die 1080 verbrät dann auch ihre 250W und man ist gar nicht mehr soweit von der 980 Ti entfernt beim Verbrauch.
> FPS technisch sehe ich auch keinen Grund für 980 Ti/TitanX user zu wechseln.



Ich denke das maximale Powertarget der GTX 1080 ist bei  216 Watt?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ist es auch.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

@ thehate91
jup aber wenn du auf dén test bei dem gesamtverbrauch guckst sieht man eben das die Karten im Verbrauch nicht mehr weit entfernt sind von einander also bei OC ich denke das Duvar das meint. Das Power Limit liet natürlich bei 216


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Und deswegen kann man am Gesamtverbrauch nicht unbedingt den Verbrauch einer Grafikkarte ablesen.
Siehe hier Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - Nvidia GeForce GTX 1 Founders Edition: Pascal im Test

Yeah, 14K


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

interesse halber gefragt, ist der verbrauch für eich so wichtig?
ich meine mir ist egal ob die karte 180 oder 250w brauchen. die paar euro für strom hab ich noch, solange die performance stimmt. verstehe diesen sparsamkeitswahnsin absolut nicht, isja nichso das strom so unglaublich teuer wäre.
kla bezahlt jeder gerne weniger, aber die performance dafür zu limitieren? sry für mich ein absolutes nogo.

ich werd mir die 1080 zwar nicht holen, aber würde ich wäre die karte schnellstmöglich unlocked und ans maximum übertaktet für maximale performance (kla fürn unlock muss erstma nen editor her der kompatibel ist).


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Natürlich ist das wichtig je weniger sie braucht um so kälter bleibt sie ich merke das wenn ich spiele die 79 Grad der 770 ist nicht so der burner also mir ist es ziemlich wicjtig. Der Großteil kennt aber die Vorteile nicht 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wichtig isses mir ebenso wenig wie dir... nur hab ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit nen E10 500 geholt und das frisst nun mit meinem Setup lt. Brennenstuhl Messgerät 520W (+/-) unter Volllast... Das läuft also ziemlich am Anschlag... Daher begrüße ich die Entwickung der grünen Jungs hinzu weniger Verbrauch bei mehr Leistung da ich die Hoffnung habe unter der 1080 Ti (wenn sie denn so heißt?) das Netzteil nicht mit austauschen zu müssen und somit nen guten Hunni zu sparen... 
Du hast mit dem P11 850 die Probleme nicht.
Unter Wasser ist das Thema TDP und dem damit verbundenen Thema "Kühlerauswahl" und "Lärm" nicht von wirklichem Interesse.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Als ob dein System über 500W futtert 😂😂😂😂

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Als ob dein System über 500W futtert 



Bei nem Leistungsfaktor von ca. 92-93% hab ich gem Brennenstuhl Messgerät unter Volllast Games in denen CPU und GPU nahezu voll laufen) 520-530W anliegen....


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

dazu sag ich nur eins "scheiß die Wand an" damit hätte ich echt nicht gerechnet


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wenn es Dich interessiert kannste mal ab hier lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...kussionsthread-zu-netzteilen-post8222085.html


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

ja ich bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht hätte mit etwa 400W gerechnet


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ja war ich auch... selbst mit Abzug 10%iger (sehr großzügig bemessen, denn ich lese in den Testberichten SOO schlecht ist das Messgerät nicht) Toleranz bin ich in Spitzen bei 477W (=530W*0,9) was immer noch recht hoch ist... 
9


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei dem OC wunderst du dich noch übern Verbrauch ? Sachen gibts  
Es gibt einen guten Grund warum der Hersteller Hardware am durchschnittlichen Sweetspot taktet.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bei dem OC wunderst du dich noch übern Verbrauch ? Sachen gibts
> Es gibt einen guten Grund warum der Hersteller Hardware am durchschnittlichen Sweetspot taktet.


klar haut das OC nochmal rein aber ich hätte dennoch mit weniger gerechnet


----------



## Basaltkopp (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Huii...789€ für die 1080.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja, 2 Händler und keine Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

GeForce GTX 1080: Inno3D zeigt Custom-Kühler Inno3D scheint ja wieder nen richtiges Monster daraus zu machen


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nen lautes, wie immer. Der 50mm Lüfter läuft bestimmt wieder dauerhaft mit max rpm


----------



## tuvok960 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

ich warte auf die Strixx Asus
 Ich bin neugierig


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das stinkt mal gewaltig nach Absprachen und könnt einige Behörden durchaus interessieren.... 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wieso das die sind zu den Preisen doch verpflichtet oder nicht?

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nein! Das ist ne UVP und Preisbindung gibt es per Gesetz in DE nur bei Printmedien (Bücher etc.) und Zigaretten (hab ich was vergessen?).
Alles andere ist entweder Zufall oder unlautere Preisabsprache.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

dann ruf beim Kartellamt an


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Weiß man ob es einen Leistungsunterschied zwischen PCI 2.0 und PCI 3.0 gibt  ? 
Mein Mainboard läuft leider nur auf 2.0 16x


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Weiß man ob es einen Leistungsunterschied zwischen PCI 2.0 und PCI 3.0 gibt  ?
> Mein Mainboard läuft leider nur auf 2.0 16x


gibt einen ist aber zu vernachlässigen


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> dann ruf beim Kartellamt an


Leider schon Feierabend aber am Montag ruf ich da hleich mal in Bonn an und melde mich als "besorgter Bürger".... ach ne... Schmarrn!... Die haben ja anderes zu tun als Kartellrecht!


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das ist die uvp. Wenn Händler es wollteb und könnten dürfen sie die karten auch für 1000 oder 500 Euro anbieten. Letzteres ist eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nach dem Mindfactory die Preise gelistet hat und wenn ich mir den Preis für eine Ti ansehe, find ich den Preis von der 1080er fast oki, bissal billiger könnte sie schon sein für ein Standart Model  aber mal sehen was die C.M so bringen


----------



## Basaltkopp (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich werd auch warten und schauen was MSI und Zotac als Custom rausbringen


----------



## smashbob (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Stehe vor nur kompletten Neuanschaffung und habe alles bis auf GPU, warte nu auf die Customs der 1080....

 aber gerade ne 980 Ti für unter 400 gesehen, oh mann... mir geht gerade ne Menge durch n Kopf


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wenn die 980Ti unter 350€ gebraucht rutscht habe ich das erste mal seit ewiger zeit wieder multi-GPU


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das wichtig je weniger sie braucht um so kälter bleibt sie ich merke das wenn ich spiele die 79 Grad der 770 ist nicht so der burner also mir ist es ziemlich wicjtig. Der Großteil kennt aber die Vorteile nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk



klar bleibts kühler, aber wer sich keine kafte mit ordentlicher kühlung undn case mit ordentlichem airflow holt ist selbst schuld, weil die jede single gpu karte kann man ohne oc problemlos unter luft kühlen. erst bei oc und da meiste erst bei voltmods ist es schwirig unter luft die karte auszureizen.
die vorteile sind mir absolut klar davon, nur find ichs unnötig dafür am anderen ende an leistung zu sparen. wie gesagt ich bin halt der ansicht das es aufn paar euro mehr strom ned ankommt wenn ich dafür ne passende leistung bekomme. und lautstärke...nuja wens stört soll halt auf wakü umrüsten, da hat er selbst im hochsommer einen leisen pc (ordentliche dimensionierung vorausgesetzt)

und chischko du nimmst das nt ja ganz schön ran^^ so an der grenze dauerhaft zu fahrn. kla hab ich mitm nt keine sorgen, wahr ja mal für sli gedacht, aber ich glaub ich bleib bei einer graka erstmal. aktuel lohnt sich multi gpu absolut nicht auser du willst in 4k und regler sehr weit rechts zocken. solange ich meine min 80 fps hinbekomme ohne die details zu arg zu reduzieren (sprich soweit bis es stört weils häslich aussieht bei whqd) reicht die 980ti. spätestens zum nächsten big chip wird wieder eh aufgerüstet.


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hier im forum verkauft einet 2 980ti mit wasserkühler für jew. 400 euro.... Mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## Duvar (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Tja, vllt weiß er nicht, dass seine Karte mit über 1500MHz OC, so wie er selber sagt das die Karten das mitmachen, so schnell ist wie eine 1080.
Ich vermute nur, dass er eine 1080 haben will oder auch 2. Fettes Minusgeschäft für ihn würde ich mal sagen, ist aber jedem selbst überlassen.
Dann kommt die 1080Ti demnächst, dann landen vllt die 1080er für 400er hier^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> klar bleibts kühler, aber wer sich keine kafte mit ordentlicher kühlung undn case mit ordentlichem airflow holt ist selbst schuld, weil die jede single gpu karte kann man ohne oc problemlos unter luft kühlen. erst bei oc und da meiste erst bei voltmods ist es schwirig unter luft die karte auszureizen.
> die vorteile sind mir absolut klar davon, nur find ichs unnötig dafür am anderen ende an leistung zu sparen. wie gesagt ich bin halt der ansicht das es aufn paar euro mehr strom ned ankommt wenn ich dafür ne passende leistung bekomme. und lautstärke...nuja wens stört soll halt auf wakü umrüsten, da hat er selbst im hochsommer einen leisen pc (ordentliche dimensionierung vorausgesetzt)
> 
> und chischko du nimmst das nt ja ganz schön ran^^ so an der grenze dauerhaft zu fahrn. kla hab ich mitm nt keine sorgen, wahr ja mal für sli gedacht, aber ich glaub ich bleib bei einer graka erstmal. aktuel lohnt sich multi gpu absolut nicht auser du willst in 4k und regler sehr weit rechts zocken. solange ich meine min 80 fps hinbekomme ohne die details zu arg zu reduzieren (sprich soweit bis es stört weils häslich aussieht bei whqd) reicht die 980ti. spätestens zum nächsten big chip wird wieder eh aufgerüstet.


Da hadt du auch re ht. Mir persönlich geht es inzwischen aber nur darum das ich meinen Hitzkopf (gtx770) rauswerfe und es deutlich angenehmer vorm Revhner hab das ist manchmal eimfach unerträglich 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnurres (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Tja, hab ja jetzt seit paar Wochen einen PC zusammengestellt, der aber über Skylake-Onboard-Gradik betrieben wird... da ich auf die neue Graka-Generation warte. Aber jetzt gibt es nur die Founders Edition der GTX 1080 und da passe ich dann wohl und warte auf echte Customs. 

Werde ich wohl noch längere Zeit nur alte Spiele spielen können.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

kannst auch aktuelle spielen du musst nur die Auflösung runterstellen habe ich damalas auch gemacht

Ansonsten ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 46  AMP (1 24 MB) (ZT-43-1 P) Grafikkarte 4897 22325145 | eBay gibt auch günstige Übergangskarten


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also ich werde die 1080 auch dann in Kürz bestellen über Mindfactory.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

dann hast du nen schlechten kühler^^
ich hab die 770 dienich von nem kumpel hatte ne woche für oc + bios anpassen nicht über 68°C bekomm (mit leichter spannungs erhöhung und angepaster lüfterkurve die weniger aufdrehte. das was anfang sommer. klar im hochsomer kommen paar grad dazu aber bei mehr als 25°C raumtemp zockt ja keiner^^)

auflösung runterstellen ergibt doch grad das häslige bild^^ wie gesagt zu kedem big chip wird jetzt wo ichs geld dazu hab aufgerüstet. da gibts noch n bissel was für die alte karte wodurch die neue karte effektiv gesehen für den geldbeutel weniger kostet.
bin mal gespannt ob dieses jahr nv oder amd an der spitze liegt beinden bigchips (die titans schliese ich aus da die mehrleistung unverhältnesmäsig viel kostet)


----------



## Schnurres (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> kannst auch aktuelle spielen du musst nur die Auflösung runterstellen habe ich damalas auch gemacht
> 
> Ansonsten ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 46 AMP (124 MB) (ZT-443-1P) Grafikkarte 489722325145 | eBay gibt auch günstige Übergangskarten



Eine 6 Jahre alte Grafikkarte ist besser als die Onboard-Skylake-Lösung?

Mal sehen wie viel Zeit ich überbrücken muss... vielleicht kommen die GTX 1080 Customs ja schneller als gedacht.Eine 980TI jetzt zu kaufen widerstrebt mir irgendwie


----------



## wtfNow (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich nutze die GTS 250 bis P10, reicht locker für Witcher 1


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Schnurres schrieb:


> Eine 6 Jahre alte Grafikkarte ist besser als die Onboard-Skylake-Lösung?
> 
> Mal sehen wie viel Zeit ich überbrücken muss... vielleicht kommen die GTX 1080 Customs ja schneller als gedacht.Eine 980TI jetzt zu kaufen widerstrebt mir irgendwie


Natürlich ist die besser sogar eine HD 4870 ist schneller als eine Onboard Lösung hier der benchmark Battlefield 4 Beta: 2  Grafikkarten im Test [Artikel des Monats Oktober 2 13] - Bildergalerie, Bild 4  verglichen mit einer HD4000 ist sie vier mal so schnell die packt nur 5Fps in battlefield 4


----------



## MysticStuff (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich hoffe das die GTX1070 zwischen 300-400€ Kosten wird.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wohl eher 450-550€.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ma konn si sho bestön  

8192MB EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition Aktiv


----------



## Helle85 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Schon 10 Betatester


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Irgendwie sind sie schon wieder ausverkauft


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Tja, vllt weiß er nicht, dass seine Karte mit über 1500MHz OC, so wie er selber sagt das die Karten das mitmachen, so schnell ist wie eine 1080.
> Ich vermute nur, dass er eine 1080 haben will oder auch 2. Fettes Minusgeschäft für ihn würde ich mal sagen, ist aber jedem selbst überlassen.
> Dann kommt die 1080Ti demnächst, dann landen vllt die 1080er für 400er hier^^



Mit 2 x 1080 würde ich aber nicht zur TI (upgraden), da verlierst du ja Unmengen an Leistung...

Aber ist ja wie immer, dieser Wahn erst SLI haben zu wollen und dann aus irgend einem mir nicht erklärbaren Grund SLI wieder gegen ne Single Karte zu tauschen die schlechter ist als das SLI! xD


----------



## Razerbear (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich bin schon sehr auf GTX1070 gespannt. Hoffentlich wird es in kommende Woche  nen Test geben. Wenn der GTX1080 nicht in 1-2 monate auf 650 eur einpendelt, wird es dann wohl der 1070er.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Mal ne leichte OT Frage: Ich würde gerne einiges iGPUs mit GPUs vergleichen.... Gibt es eine komplette Übersicht mit auch etwas älteren GPUs und iGPUs zur Auswahl und direkten Vergleich? Bei Notebookscheck, PCGH etc. finde ihc nur was zu aktuellen und GPU und iGPU getrennt... 
(Hintergrund: Ich will derzeit meinen HTPC etwas pimpen um evtl. auch kleine Games zu zocken und dazu brauche ich eine GPU, nur will ich die im 5350 integrierte GPU dazu in Relation setzen können.



Razerbear schrieb:


> Wenn der GTX1080 nicht in 1-2 monate auf 650 eur einpendelt, wird es dann wohl der 1070er.


Warte einfach etwas ab... Lass die Founders Edt. mal nicht mehr die einzige Variante sein und Custom PCBs+Kühler erscheinen, dann geht auch der Preiskampf unter den Händlern los. Dann wird die 1080 interessant werden bzgl. P/L für Aufrüstwillige und Neukäufer.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hab auch nur getrennte gefunden aber eie gedagt gtx 460=viermal so schnell wie die intel hd4000

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Der Vorteil an der FE. ist das sie genug Platz hat um ein SLI System drauß zu machen, das ist bei solchen 3 Slots Karten schon ein Problem.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Gibt ja auch genug 2 Slot Custom Cooler und nachdem nun eh bloß noch 2-Way-SLI geht und die meisten Mainboards das auch mit 3-Slot Kühlern mitmachen wäre das nun kein Kaufargument für mich... außerdem muss sich das "neue" SLI nun auch erstmal beweisen bzgl. Mikroruckler und Flackern.


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Mal ne leichte OT Frage: Ich würde gerne einiges iGPUs mit GPUs vergleichen.... Gibt es eine komplette Übersicht mit auch etwas älteren GPUs und iGPUs zur Auswahl und direkten Vergleich? Bei Notebookscheck, PCGH etc. finde ihc nur was zu aktuellen und GPU und iGPU getrennt...
> (Hintergrund: Ich will derzeit meinen HTPC etwas pimpen um evtl. auch kleine Games zu zocken und dazu brauche ich eine GPU, nur will ich die im 5350 integrierte GPU dazu in Relation setzen können.
> 
> 
> Warte einfach etwas ab... Lass die Founders Edt. mal nicht mehr die einzige Variante sein und Custom PCBs+Kühler erscheinen, dann geht auch der Preiskampf unter den Händlern los. Dann wird die 1080 interessant werden bzgl. P/L für Aufrüstwillige und Neukäufer.




Wenn du hier mal schaust:
Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Hier sind IGPUs mit integriert auch im Vergleich zu ältern Desktopkarten bzw. Mobile Karten.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn du hier mal schaust:
> Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> Hier sind IGPUs mit integriert auch im Vergleich zu ältern Desktopkarten bzw. Mobile Karten.



Hm genau das ist mein Problem: Ich würd gerne ne 750Ti holen, aber ich krieg keinen linearen Vergleich zu meiner HD8400 hin... 
Die 750/750Ti fehlt hier.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

guck doch einfach ob in anderen Benchmarks die selben Einstellungen verwendet wurden und vergleich die dann...


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Jo hab ich mittlerweile... "leichte" Performanceunterschiede sind ersichtlich  
Werd mir nen ordentliches leises und effizientes NT holen (hab jetzt nur nen Externes) und dann die 750Ti rein hauen.

Mal was zum aktuellen Release der Inno3D und meiner Meinung zum Namen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ign-mit-zwei-stromsteckern-4.html#post8228001


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Doppelpost, sorry!


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hm genau das ist mein Problem: Ich würd gerne ne 750Ti holen, aber ich krieg keinen linearen Vergleich zu meiner HD8400 hin...
> Die 750/750Ti fehlt hier.



Die 750Ti ist schon nicht mehr in dieser Liste. 
Aber du kannst dir ja andere Grafikkartenranglisten angucken bis du eine Karte über der 750TI und eine unter der 750TI hast welche auch in der Notebookcheck Rangliste vertreten sind.
Nun nimmst du bei Notebookcheck die Grafikkarten die dazwischen liegen als Bezugspunkt. (ich nehme dann immer die mittlere)
Und die springt dann stellvertretend für deine fehlende 750TI ein.

Diese Herangehensweise ist zwar nicht auf den Punkt genau aber sollte schon genügend Platz für Vergleiche bieten



Aber ja du hast Recht, eine Liste in der alle Grafikkarten egal ob iGPU, GPU oder MGPU vertreten sind wäre schon genial.
Suche da auch schon seid längerem nach eine.


----------



## neudarkness (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Irgendwie versteh ich die Leute nicht die sich jetzt noch SLI holen..
Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe liegt es doch seit Directx 12 in der Hand des Spiele entwicklers ob SLI lauffähig ist oder nicht (vorher bei Nvidia oder halt AMD).(oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??).
Und da wir alle wissen das die Entwickler heutzutage eher schnell schlampig und für den Mainstream markt entwickeln (sinnlos hoher vram verbrauch, Day one patches usw.) würde ich mir keine großen
hoffnungen machen das diese für ihre Spiele einen SLI support einbauen.


----------



## Rousi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch genug 2 Slot Custom Cooler und nachdem nun eh bloß noch 2-Way-SLI geht und die meisten Mainboards das auch mit 3-Slot Kühlern mitmachen wäre das nun kein Kaufargument für mich... außerdem muss sich das "neue" SLI nun auch erstmal beweisen bzgl. Mikroruckler und Flackern.



Jein.. Von "Werk" aus funktiniert ersmtal nur 2-Way-SLI.
Für 3-/4-Way muss man seine Karte als "Enthusiast-Card" registrieren und somit erst freischalten lassen.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Genau und demnähst verlangt Apple ne Gebühr für die Nutzung des Displays meines iPhones in Form einer Mikrotransaktion die ich auslöse, wenn ich mein Passwort eingebe. Ansonsten kann ich nur die Telefonfunktion nutzen und Notrufe absetzen.... 

Also wer diesen Schwachsinn mit dem "Enthusiast Key" mitmacht kann nich mehr alle Rillen auf der Platte haben haben


----------



## Rousi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

so wirklich wundert mich das auch nicht - NV hatte ja auch vor die neuesten/aktuellsten/spieloptimiertesten/... Treiber vorerst nur an registrierte User zu releasen.
(Vorsicht - ich weis nicht ob das noch aktuell ist, oder ob NV hier nicht doch zurückgerudert hat! Die Ankündigung ist bestimmt schon ein halbes Jahr her..)


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



neudarkness schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich die Leute nicht die sich jetzt noch SLI holen..
> Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe liegt es doch seit Directx 12 in der Hand des Spiele entwicklers ob SLI lauffähig ist oder nicht (vorher bei Nvidia oder halt AMD).(oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??).
> Und da wir alle wissen das die Entwickler heutzutage eher schnell schlampig und für den Mainstream markt entwickeln (sinnlos hoher vram verbrauch, Day one patches usw.) würde ich mir keine großen
> hoffnungen machen das diese für ihre Spiele einen SLI support einbauen.



Die Entwicklung ist in der Tat nicht sehr toll. Aber ich werde mir trotzdem SLI holen, da ich eh noch ne weile mit DX 11 spielen werde. Das neue Windows ist mir egal.
Dann gibt es ja noch die DX alternativen und ich denke Nvidia sowie AMD haben beide noch Interesse diese Sparte weiter zu vertreiben. 
Der SLI und XFire ist doch bestens für beide, 1 Kunde - 2 Karten!? 
Ich denke daher das Multi GPU Systeme sich jetzt neu definieren werden, am Ende ist das ganze jedoch noch nicht.

Und SLI ist kein Mainstream, würde schon ehr sagen es ist eine Prestige Investition: "Guckt mal her unser Spiel, hohe Anforderungen und brillante FPS"


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



GEChun schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung ist in der Tat nicht sehr toll. Aber ich werde mir trotzdem SLI holen, da ich eh noch ne weile mit DX 11 spielen werde. Das neue Windows ist mir egal.
> Dann gibt es ja noch die DX alternativen und ich denke Nvidia sowie AMD haben beide noch Interesse diese Sparte weiter zu vertreiben.
> Der SLI und XFire ist doch bestens für beide, 1 Kunde - 2 Karten!?
> Ich denke daher das Multi GPU Systeme sich jetzt neu definieren werden, am Ende ist das ganze jedoch noch nicht.
> ...




Allerdings hol ich mir 10 mal lieber ne einzelne 980Ti/1080 als 2*970  
Die Nachteile überwiegen einfach bzgl. SLI und sind es mir im Alltag nicht wert


----------



## defPlaya (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich habe seit ca. einer Woche einen neuen Monitor. Bei einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 kommt meine 980Ti ordentlich ins schwitzen. Gerade bei The Division musste ich die Einstellungen reduzieren, damit ich nicht in machen Stellen  unter 50 Fps lande. Dann beobachtet man schon die Entwicklung der 1080er. Wenn die Classfield ein richtiger kracher wird, 2x8 Pin und die Karte mir dann einen ordentlichen Fps zwachs beeschert komme ich ins überlegen. Naja mal gucken was die nächsten Monate so bringen werden.


----------



## GEChun (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Allerdings hol ich mir 10 mal lieber ne einzelne 980Ti/1080 als 2*970
> Die Nachteile überwiegen einfach bzgl. SLI und sind es mir im Alltag nicht wert



Unwissenheit schützt vor den Folgen nicht, hab ich hier auch schon alles zig male erklärt. 
Aber weißt was, am Ende biste immer schlauer. 

Die Probleme der 970 haben ja nicht im SLI ihren Ursprung und der Verantwortliche dafür bin ja auch nicht ich.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Allerdings hol ich mir 10 mal lieber ne einzelne 980Ti/1080 als 2*970
> Die Nachteile überwiegen einfach bzgl. SLI und sind es mir im Alltag nicht wert



2 speicherkrüppel zu kaufen wäre auch sinlos 
obwohl man sagen muss das der speichermarketing fail oder wie mans auch nennen mag im sli ja quasi kein effekt hat solang man nicht über 3,5gb kommt. die frage ist:
spielt man in niedrigeren auflösungen wie hd und die karten alngweilen sich oder spiel man in whqd und mehr aber der vram rennt permanent voll? xD
arschkarte egal wie mans sieht^^

wartets ab am ende hat die 1070 auch dieses feature


----------



## GEChun (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> 2 speicherkrüppel zu kaufen wäre auch sinlos
> obwohl man sagen muss das der speichermarketing fail oder wie mans auch nennen mag im sli ja quasi kein effekt hat solang man nicht über 3,5gb kommt. die frage ist:
> spielt man in niedrigeren auflösungen wie hd und die karten alngweilen sich oder spiel man in whqd und mehr aber der vram rennt permanent voll? xD
> arschkarte egal wie mans sieht^^
> ...



Ohja, das denke ich auch!
Hab nicht umsonst mein Grafikkarten Budget dieses Jahr erhöht aber das Nvidia die Preise dann auch erhöht ist dementsprechend kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich bin auf die Benchmarks der GTX 1070 gespannt. Die GTX 1080 wird vorerst auf jeden Fall zu teuer bzw. so viel möchte ich nicht für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben.


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Geforce GTX 1080: EK Water Blocks zeigt Fullcover-Wasserkuhler
Scheinbar der erste FullCover Wasserblock


----------



## Rousi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Geforce GTX 1080: EK Water Blocks zeigt Fullcover-Wasserkuhler
> Scheinbar der erste FullCover Wasserblock



Sehr schön. Dann wird es bei mir ggf. doch noch die "Founders Edition" (respektive die 100 Taler günstigere Ref. Version von anderen Herstellern).
Kommt ja eh der Block für die WaKü druff.


----------



## the_leon (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Von den Chinesen gibt es schon länger einen
Geforce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070: Der erste Wasserkuhler stammt aus China


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Von den Chinesen gibt es schon länger einen
> Geforce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070: Der erste Wasserkuhler stammt aus China



Stimmt schon aber bevor ich nen chinesischen Hersteller den ich nicht kenne an meine WaKü ran lasse muss schon einiges passieren und EKWB kennt man nun mal, deswegen würde ich (wenn ich umsteigen würde auf die 1080 was nicht passiert) den Jungs von EKWB vertrauen


----------



## the_leon (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

naja...
Ich warte mal schön auf den Heatkiller


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Mindfactory meint das der Preis der F.E von Nvidia  vorgeschrieben wurde und dieser Preis nur für die F.E gilt.  Wir reden hier von diesen ominösen 789 Euro WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Rousi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Stimmt schon aber bevor ich nen chinesischen Hersteller den ich nicht kenne an meine WaKü ran lasse muss schon einiges passieren und EKWB kennt man nun mal, deswegen würde ich (wenn ich umsteigen würde auf die 1080 was nicht passiert) den Jungs von EKWB vertrauen



Dann könnt ich ja auch gleich zu Thermaltake greifen


----------



## GottesMissionar (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ca. einer Woche einen neuen Monitor. Bei einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 kommt meine 980Ti ordentlich ins schwitzen. Gerade bei The Division musste ich die Einstellungen reduzieren, damit ich nicht in machen Stellen  unter 50 Fps lande. Dann beobachtet man schon die Entwicklung der 1080er. Wenn die Classfield ein richtiger kracher wird, 2x8 Pin und die Karte mir dann einen ordentlichen Fps zwachs beeschert komme ich ins überlegen. Naja mal gucken was die nächsten Monate so bringen werden.



Stehe vor (fast) demselben Problem - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das Spiel bei mir "Witcher 3" ist. 

Das Dilemma: Eine 1080 dürfte - selbst bei den Custom Modellen -keinen so merklichen FPS Zuwachs bringen, dass sich bei der 3440x1440er Auflösung in den kritischen Regionen großartig eine Verbesserung einstellt. :/ Da die 1080Ti wohl noch länger auf sich warten lassen dürfte, bin ich beim Überlegen, mir eine günstige gebrauchte zweite 980Ti inkl. Waterblock für SLI zu holen.  Nur die ganzen Zusatzkosten (stärkeres Netzteil, evtl. Erweiterung der Wasserkühlung wenn zwei stark OC 980Ti nicht mehr vom Nova gekühlt werden können, ...) stellen die Sinnhaftigkeit schon stark in Frage. ._.


----------



## defPlaya (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

SLI kommt bei mir auch nicht in frage. Mal gucken was so kommt.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

naja kühln kannste mitm nova, nur wird die temp deutlich ansteigen vom wasser.

jedoch wäre ne billige 980ti natürlich ne super sache mit der man ev sogar bis zum nächsten big chip nach pascal warten kann (volta wenn ich mich ned irre)


----------



## Stratton (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich bin kurz davor mir eine FE zu holen, da ich DHE gut finde und auch nicht mehr als 180 Watt verbrauchen will. Aber die Lautstärke macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Warte bist die cuszom Referenzkühler kommen und schnall dann sowas wie dem Morpheus drauf.  Der Referenzkühler wird zu lait


----------



## Stratton (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wenn die FE lieferbar ist bevor die ersten Customs angekündigt sind, werde ich mir wohl eine bestellen und sie mal auf Alltagstauglichkeit testen. Wenn Sie im Idle zu laut ist, würde ich sie aber sehr wahrscheinlich innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken.


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Stratton schrieb:


> Wenn die FE lieferbar ist bevor die ersten Customs angekündigt sind, werde ich mir wohl eine bestellen und sie mal auf Alltagstauglichkeit testen. Wenn Sie im Idle zu laut ist, würde ich sie aber sehr wahrscheinlich innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken.



Stell dich schonmal drauf ein sie zurückzuschicken. Hatte bisher einige DHE Exemplare verbaut (AMD und NV) und jedes einzelne war zu laut... im Idle meist noch ganz OK aber unter Last ging's dann so richtig ab.. nie wieder!


----------



## Stratton (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also ein klein wenig soll die FE ja tatsächlich gegenüber den Vorgängermodellen abgeknabbert haben und mir kommt es auch vor allem aufs Idle an. Wenn ich zocke, übertönt der Sound so gut wie immer die Lüftergeräusche. Die Abklingzeit nach dem Zocken nehme ich auch noch in Kauf. Ist halt ein anderes Gefühl, wenn man weiss, dass es gleich wieder besser wird.


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ja teilweise aber auch im Idle (4K Filme schauen o.Ä.) haben mich die Dinger genervt... zuletzt glaub ich war es ne etwas ältere R9 290X mit DHE System (glaube von Powercolor) die ist fast abgehoben im Media PC bei meinem Stiefvater... deswegen raus mit dem Ding, ne gebrauchte R9 380 Nitro rein und das Ding schnurrt wie nen Kätzchen und wenn er mal zockt gegen meinen Stiefbruder oder mich auf der Couch bleibt das Ding auch noch halbwegs ruhig...


----------



## Stratton (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich will eine schnurrende DHE-Karte.


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Na ich bin gespannt... kannst ja mal posten/nen kleines Video machen ob die schnurrt oder faucht!


----------



## Stratton (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Schnurrt bestimmt wie ein T-Rex  Werde mal posten, wenn ich mich entschieden habe. Egal wofür.


----------



## befubo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Moin zusammen

Da bei mir aktuell ja eine neue Kiste im Bau ist, habe ich nun einen Blick auf die 1080er geworfen. Nach viel lesen möchte ich mal kurz zusammenfassen was ich glaube zu wissen und würde das gerne von euch bestätigt haben:
- Die FE von NVidia selber ist das Basismodell ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen oder Verbesserungen. Diese Edition hat meist einen zu lauten Lüfter und / oder bringt zu wenig Kühlleistung -> Führt zur Drosselung des Taktes
- Nach dem Release dauert es 3-4 Wochen, bis die Karte von ASUS, MSI etc. rauskommen, welche angepasste Kühler und designs haben.
- Diese angepassten Karten bieten meist bessere Kühlleistung und können so einen höheren / stabileren Takt bekommen.
- Die 1080 ist auf 2Ghz übertaktbar (Was für Kühlleistung muss da vorhanden sein?)

Sind diese Aussagen soweit korrekt?

Mein System betreibt 3 Bildschirme mit je 1920x1080 Auflösung.
1. Frage: Krieg ich an die eine Karte 3 Screens dran?
2. Frage: Sagen wir ich möchte gerne GTA V auf allen drei Screens zocken. Wie ist da die zu erwartende Leistung? Kann man da schon etwas sagen?

Danke und liebe Grüsse
befubo


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



befubo schrieb:


> - Die FE von NVidia selber ist das Basismodell ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen oder Verbesserungen. Diese Edition hat meist einen zu lauten Lüfter und / oder bringt zu wenig Kühlleistung -> Führt zur Drosselung des Taktes


Korrekt, wobei ein Referenzdesign nicht zwangsläufig zur Drosselung des Taktes führt, nur bzgl. OC meist engere Limitierungen hat als Customdesigns.


befubo schrieb:


> - Nach dem Release dauert es 3-4 Wochen, bis die Karte von ASUS, MSI etc. rauskommen, welche angepasste Kühler und designs haben.


Reiner Erfahrungswert aus der Vergangenheit, aber nachdem ja bereits einige Customdesigns (Inno3D z.B., s. Signatur) angeteasert sind wird es nicht mehr lang dauern. 


befubo schrieb:


> - Diese angepassten Karten bieten meist bessere Kühlleistung und können so einen höheren / stabileren Takt bekommen.


Jein. Gibt auch hier absolute Kröten, die laut sind und instabil takten. Das ergibt sich aus den Tests und Erfahrungswerten der Communiity und kann nicht 1:1 so stehen bleiben. MEIST ist es aber so, ja. 


befubo schrieb:


> - Die 1080 ist auf 2Ghz übertaktbar (Was für Kühlleistung muss da vorhanden sein?)


Korrekt, zumindest hat PCGH das geschafft in ihrem Video. Kühlleistung muss definitiv was Ordentliches drauf sein, deswegen haben die Jungs von der Redaktion auch gleich nen Morpheus (oder Accelero?) drauf geschnallt, der ordentlich kühlt und dabei vertretbare Lüfterdrehzahlen (abhängig vom verbauten Lüfter natürlich) fordert. 



befubo schrieb:


> Mein System betreibt 3 Bildschirme mit je 1920x1080 Auflösung.
> 1. Frage: Krieg ich an die eine Karte 3 Screens dran?
> 2. Frage: Sagen wir ich möchte gerne GTA V auf allen drei Screens zocken. Wie ist da die zu erwartende Leistung? Kann man da schon etwas sagen?


Bzgl. Tripplescreensetup bin ich persönlich überfragt, ich meine aber es ist möglich. 3*FHD (was ja 75% von UHD entspricht) zu befeuern ist keine einfache Aufgabe und wird auch eine 1080 an ihre Grenzen bringen (wobei ich das auch mit nur einem FHD Monitor hin bekomme... alles auf Ultra hochschieben und die FPS gehen in die Knie) wobei es ganz darauf ankommt was Dir wichtig ist: Dreh die Detail zurück (also nicht überall Ultra etc.) und vielleicht nach das Postprocessing etc. und Du wirst mMn ordentlich spielbare Framerates hin bekommen mit etwas OC.


----------



## befubo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Danke für die rasche Antwort!
Alles klar,  also mal sehen was die Tests so bringen werden 

Würde denn für 3xFHD eine 1080 im SLI was bringen? Also jetzt theoretisch gesprochen. Oder bringt das nicht wirklich Mehrleistung?


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

1. Ja, FE ist das neue rev. design2. ja es dauert etwas bis die ordentlichen Karte
n kommen.
3. ja das ist der Sinn der Custom Kühler.
4. Accelero auf die FE reicht. Ich würde einen Morpheus oder MK 26 mit Eloops immer einen Accelero vorziehen, haben eig. Auch mehr Kühlleistung.5. ja 3 Monitore kannst anschließen6. schau in den 
Benchmarks gibt es genug. 5760x1080 dürfte sich zwischen WQHD und UHD einreihen. Tendenziell würde ich es eher in Richtung der UHD Auflösung schätzen.


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

SLI bringt natürlich Mehrleistung, aber NV hat da ja was gedreht/verändert am bisherigen SLI, dazu fehlen noch die ausgiebigen Tests. 
SLI hatte in der Vergangenheit zumindest einige Nachteile, die es mir persönlich nicht wert waren... Mikroruckeln, Flackern, schlechte bis gar keine Skalierung/Unterstützung der Spiele etc. 

Wie und ob sich das nun mit Pascal verändert bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## befubo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ok, alles klar 
Dann schauen wir mal, wie die Preise sich hier in der Schweiz so gestalten werden


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Glaube die Preise sind doch immer etwas höher in der Schweiz, oder? 
Rentiert sich da nicht nen kleiner Trip in Richtung Grenze? *Pfeif*


----------



## ChriKa (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Moin, 

ich habe eine (Anfänger-)Frage zum Stromanschlus. Ich werde von meiner GTX 680 mit einem 8- und eine 6-Pin-Stromanschluss auf Pascal aufrüsten. Die haben ja nur einen 8-Pin-Anschluss. Kann ich einfach den bisherigen 8-Pin-Stecker nehmen und der 6er baumelt rum oder brauche ich einen Adapater?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

den 8pin benutzen und ja der 6pin baumelt dann rum jap


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ChriKa schrieb:


> ich habe eine (Anfänger-)Frage zum Stromanschlus. Ich werde von meiner GTX 680 mit einem 8- und eine 6-Pin-Stromanschluss auf Pascal aufrüsten. Die haben ja nur einen 8-Pin-Anschluss. Kann ich einfach den bisherigen 8-Pin-Stecker nehmen und der 6er baumelt rum oder brauche ich einen Adapater?


Nur das Referenzdesign/Founders Edt. ist bisher mit nur einem Stromstecker bestätigt. Inno3D z.B. wird einen 6- und einen 8-Pol Stecker verbauen. Geforce GTX 1080 Herculez X4 Air Boss Ultra: Inno3D zeigt Custom-Design mit zwei Stromsteckern
Grundsätzlich ist deine Annahme aber richtig: 8-Pin Stecker rein, 6-Pin Stecker "baumeln lassen"

Edit: Verdammt, Hobbybastler war schneller


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nur den 8pin nehmen. Den 6 Pin kannst verstecken.


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Was für ne Reaktionszeit 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

  
vielleicht werde ich doch nur ne Polaris nehmen und auf big Pascal dann warten ich glaube die Ti wird nochmal um einiges schneller


----------



## befubo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Glaube die Preise sind doch immer etwas höher in der Schweiz, oder?
> Rentiert sich da nicht nen kleiner Trip in Richtung Grenze? *Pfeif*


Na ja, ich glaube sooo viel günstiger ist es in DE dann auch nicht.
Noch wegen den custom-designs: Gibt es da einen Tipp, welcher Hersteller der Erfahrung nach was gutes baut?


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



befubo schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaube sooo viel günstiger ist es in DE dann auch nicht.
> Noch wegen den custom-designs: Gibt es da einen Tipp, welcher Hersteller der Erfahrung nach was gutes baut?



Ah OK, naja dann kaufste am besten in der Schweiz und hast keinen Stress beim Grenzübertritt usw. 

Es gibt immer Hersteller die mal in die Sch***e greifen und Mist produzieren... Bei jeder GPU Generation. 
EVGA hat sich als relativ konstant in der QWualität erwiesen undf punkten v.A. in Sachen Service und die Garantie bleibt erhalten wenn Du nen anderen Kühler oder Wasserkühlkörper verbaust. 
Bei der 980Ti hat Palit mit der Jetstream nen super Produkt (Leistung, Preis, Verbraucht und Lautstärke in Kombination gesehen) auf den Markt gebracht. 
Ansonsten sind MSI und ASUS meist auch gut dabei, wobei Asus derzeit a bissl am Rad dreht bzgl. Positionierung ihrer ROG Linie und dem damit verbundenen Preis


----------



## Rousi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die ROG Linie von Asus ist für mich auch nur *R*eally *O*verpriced *G*oods.
Aber ja. gibt genügend Leute, die etwas wegen einem Namen/Branding kaufen.


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Die ROG Linie von Asus ist für mich auch nur *R*eally *O*verpriced *G*oods.
> Aber ja. gibt genügend Leute, die etwas wegen einem Namen/Branding kaufen.



Genau wie BOSE: *   B*uy  *O*ther* S*ound  *E*quipment
Naja nich alles von den Jungs ist schlecht, aber halt teuer... bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Monitor (damals der einzige 144Hz+GSYNC+WQHD hatte) und meinem Board (hier hab ich mich vom Namen blenden lassen... geb ich zu ) ...

Gesendet von meinem PC ohne Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Asus Qualität steht da ausser Frage - die liefern schon ordentliche Hardware - teils mit Mehrpreis für Name bzw. Produktlinie.

Ein neuer Monitor steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste nach der neuen GPU (Polaris oder Pascal).
Anforderungen sind bei mir hier auch (mindestens) 144Hz+WQHD (+GSYNC), aber auf dem Monitormarkt wird zur Computex bestimmt auch einiges angekündigt.


----------



## befubo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Für mich ist halt vor allem Qualität wichtig, eigentlich egal um was es geht.
Ich gebe lieber 10-15% mehr Geld aus, dafür hab ich was gut verarbeitetes, was mir auch nach einer gewissen Zeit noch Freude bereitet.


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Es gibt halt leider genauso schlechte ROG Produkte (ich denke da nur an die 980 TI ), die aber dennoch viel kosten. Und nicht immer ist es (wie bei Auto etc. auch) so, dass hoher Preis auch hohe Qualität verheisst 

Gesendet von meinem Gehirn mit Verstand


----------



## befubo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ja gut, das ist klar 
Sind Custom-Karten eigentlich teurer als die Referenzkarte oder nimmt sich das nicht viel?


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Meistens teuerer


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Erfahrungsgemäß teurer und halten sich auch relativ lange auf stabilem Preisniveau

Gesendet from meiner Sarah with Love


----------



## befubo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> [...] halten sich auch relativ lange auf stabilem Preisniveau


Na wenigstens das xD
Sonst heisst es wieder: Warte noch zwei Monate, dann sind die günstiger. In den zwei Monaten wird angekündigt, dass in einem halben Jahr dies und jenes neu kommt und alle schreien sie wieder: warte noch 6 Monate, wenn schon denn schon


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ign-mit-zwei-stromsteckern-5.html#post8228074

Das schmeiße ich nun dazu mal rein. 

Gesendet von meinen Fingern mit Muskelkraft


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Neuer Spekulatius:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 3DMark FireStrike benchmarks | VideoCardz.com

Imo am ehesten als ein Hinweis auf Fps knapp unterhalb einer 980Ti interpretierbar.

Gesendet von Schneewittchen mit den sieben Geißlein.


----------



## Duvar (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Neuer Spekulatius:
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 3DMark FireStrike benchmarks | VideoCardz.com
> 
> ...



Läuft bei der 1070 

Dann mal Prost


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Genau wie BOSE: *   B*uy  *O*ther* S*ound  *E*quipment
> Naja nich alles von den Jungs ist schlecht, aber halt teuer... bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Monitor (damals der einzige 144Hz+GSYNC+WQHD hatte) und meinem Board (hier hab ich mich vom Namen blenden lassen... geb ich zu ) ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PC ohne Tapatalk


Und 3D Vision nicht zu vergessen, der einzige der das kann, das neue IPS Model kann das leider nicht :/


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Und 3D Vision nicht zu vergessen, der einzige der das kann, das neue IPS Model kann das leider nicht :/



Hab ich noch nich mal ne Idee was das ist... geschweigedenn jemals ausprobiert/an gehabt. 

Gesendet von meinem MacBook mit einem Browser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Kennst du nicht 3D Vision ist wie Occulus Roft bloß älter und etwas anders


----------



## Venom89 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

VR kann man doch nicht mit 3D vergleichen 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Kennst du nicht 3D Vision ist wie Occulus Roft bloß älter und etwas anders



Hä?? 
Soll das VR auf nem Monitor sein?? Was issn das für nen Vergleich? 
"Etwas anders"... grundlegend anders. 
Ich hab jetzt mal bissl grob überflogen was mir das gute alte Internet dazu sagt: Ist doch nix anderes als mit Shutterbrille sich vor nen Monitor zu setzen ... oder seh ich da nun irgendwas falsch? Find ich ja absolut albern und ne technologische Sackgasse für mich... im Kino mit Polfilterbrillen seh ich noch IRGENDWIE ein (wobei ich auch hier nach 30 Minuten Kopfweh kriege in den meisten Kinos) ... Ansonsten wird nun erstmal VR (in den kommenden Jahren, noch nicht) Einzug halten zunächst in Form von Brillen, die immer kompakter und besser werden, dann wird es nen Schwenk mit sehr leichten und alltagstauglichen Brillen in Richtung Augmented Reality geben und dann wird es in Richtung Kontaktlinsen/Bionische Implaterie gehen... meine Theorie... 
Aber das Thema 3D Vision ist 0% Kaufgrund für mich gewesen, noch dazu wo ich ohnehin Brillenträger bin und diese zusätzliche Brille höchstwahrscheinlich mit meiner Sehstärkenbrille wieder nicht kompatibel ist und ich die zusätzlich noch kaufen müsste... nene ...

Gesendet von meinem langweiligen 2D Monitor ohne VR/AR/3D-VISION


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also ich werde 3das gerne ausprobieren.  Ich liebe 3d.


----------



## befubo (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich hatte 3d Vision damals für Crysis 3 gekauft. Brauchst halt das Kit mit den Brillen plus ein Monitor mit mind. 120hz.
Ja, es ist geil, aber zum einen sind die Brillen krass unbequem und das ganze Bild ist halt 50% dunkler wegen der Shutterbrille.
Zudem ist es nicht wirklich geeignet, wenn du MP Shooter spielen willst, da dein Zielpunkt ebenfalls über das 3d berechnet wird und du so ständig dein Auge scharf stellen muss (Halt ähnlich dem echten Schießen.
So für zwischendurch war es echt lustig, auf die lange Sicht hat es sich nicht gelohnt. Ich habe aber das Gefühl wir driften hier ein wenig vom eigentlichen Thema ab...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hä??
> Soll das VR auf nem Monitor sein?? Was issn das für nen Vergleich?
> "Etwas anders"... grundlegend anders.
> Ich hab jetzt mal bissl grob überflogen was mir das gute alte Internet dazu sagt: Ist doch nix anderes als mit Shutterbrille sich vor nen Monitor zu setzen ... oder seh ich da nun irgendwas falsch? Find ich ja absolut albern und ne technologische Sackgasse für mich... im Kino mit Polfilterbrillen seh ich noch IRGENDWIE ein (wobei ich auch hier nach 30 Minuten Kopfweh kriege in den meisten Kinos) ... Ansonsten wird nun erstmal VR (in den kommenden Jahren, noch nicht) Einzug halten zunächst in Form von Brillen, die immer kompakter und besser werden, dann wird es nen Schwenk mit sehr leichten und alltagstauglichen Brillen in Richtung Augmented Reality geben und dann wird es in Richtung Kontaktlinsen/Bionische Implaterie gehen... meine Theorie...
> ...


darum sag ich ja etwas anders  ich wollte das damals haben als ich 14 war da fand ich das ganz toll. ist für mich inzwischen auch uninteressant geworden.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich hätte da eine Frage, vielleicht passt dies nicht ganz hier rein, aber frag tz mal 

Wenn ma 4k testen will und mal zusehen was dies an Leistung zieht soll man einen DSR test machen. Spricht man da von Down Sampling?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

ja das ist downsampling und damit kannst du es eigentlich haargenau testen denn die Karte liefert 4K ab wenn du es einstellst.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ja das ist downsampling und damit kannst du es eigentlich haargenau testen denn die Karte liefert 4K ab wenn du es einstellst.


Ok danke muss ich mir dann mal paar Tutorials anschauen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Gibt eins von pcgh


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel fur Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett uberarbeitet

Gesendet von meiner Gartenbank mit WLAN


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hast du denn ne Nvidia oder AMD Karte?
Und welche Auflösung hat dein jetziger Monitor?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du denn ne Nvidia oder AMD Karte?
> Und welche Auflösung hat dein jetziger Monitor?


Nvidia gtx 680
Asus VG248QE FullHD

Werde mir aber demnächst eine 4k zulegen


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nvidia gtx 680
> Asus VG248QE FullHD
> 
> Werde mir aber demnächst eine 4k zulegen



Du meinst einen 4K Bildschirm und eine 4K taugliche GPU, oder? Denn mit ner 680 kannst Du 4K mal getrost und vollkommen vergessen 
Edit: Mit ner 1080 kann das durchaus was werden. Schau Dir am besten mal die aktuellen Benchmarks (hab einige hier im Startpost verlinkt) an. 

Gesendet von meinem Sonnenschirm mit Ständer


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ja genau


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Einfach in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung gehen und dann auf 3D und da DSR.
http://images.nvidia.com/EMEAI/images/technologies/dsr/nvidia-control-panel-dsr-scaling.jpg
Dort den Faktor 4.00x einstellen.

Irgendwie funktioniert die Bildeinbindung nicht mehr.


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das Forum scheint derzeit einige Probleme mit angehängten Bildern zu haben... kann das sein oder geht's nur mir so? Ist aber sowohl auf dem MBP also auch auf dem Win 10 Rechner so (beides Firefox)... 

Gesendet von meinem Büro mit Stuhl


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ja, irgendwie schon.
Auch Bilder die vom Handy in Tapatalk hochgeladen habe, werden nicht richtig eingebunden.

Btw, wieso habe ich gefühlt als einziger meine Signatur bei Tapatalk ausgestellt?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Du meinst einen 4K Bildschirm und eine 4K taugliche GPU, oder? Denn mit ner 680 kannst Du 4K mal getrost und vollkommen vergessen
> Edit: Mit ner 1080 kann das durchaus was werden. Schau Dir am besten mal die aktuellen Benchmarks (hab einige hier im Startpost verlinkt) an.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Sonnenschirm mit Ständer


Klar geht das 10fps locker easy diashow


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Klar geht das 10fps locker easy diashow



Ja ok... wenn es das ist was er will! ^^



JoM79 schrieb:


> Btw, wieso habe ich gefühlt als einziger meine Signatur bei Tapatalk ausgestellt?


Weil viele gar nich schnallen, dass sie eine solche Signatur hinterlassen glaube ich.

Gesendet von meiner Gartenliege mit Sonnenschein


----------



## OOYL (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nvidia gtx 680
> Asus VG248QE FullHD
> 
> Werde mir aber demnächst eine 4k zulegen



Warum nicht 1440p als Übergang? Zumindest mir persönlich wäre UHD zu klein... Wenn keine Skalierung möglich ist, (OS, Programme, Games) kannst du nichts mehr lesen bzw. es könnte mühsam werden... Abgesehen davon, dass deine GPU bei WQHD weniger als halb so viele Pixel berechnen muss wie bei UHD. (3.686.400 vs. 8.251.200 Pixel)

Das heisst, du müsstest doppelt soviel Kohle in GPUs stecken... Dies war jedenfalls meine Überlegung, die zu einem 1440p geführt hat. Ferner gibts auch noch andere Eigenschaften als die Auflösung... Was bringt einem die, wenn nur 1 Bild pro Stunde anzeigt werden kann und dieses nichtmal homogen wirkt? 

Ich habe im Moment einen 27" WQHD (1440p) und bin sehr zufrieden, gerade was das Auflösungs/Grössen/Grafikkkarteninvestment-Verhältnis angeht.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nur weil man mehr als doppelt so viele Pixel hat, braucht man nicht mehr als doppelt so viel Leistung.
Prozentual brauchst du anstatt 120% mehr, normalerweise "nur" um die 80% mehr Leistung.


----------



## OOYL (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil man mehr als doppelt so viele Pixel hat, braucht man nicht mehr als doppelt so viel Leistung.
> Prozentual brauchst du anstatt 120% mehr, normalerweise "nur" um die 80% mehr Leistung.



Und das ist weil....?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ein Spiel mehr ist als nur pures Pixel berechnen.
Doom (final) im Benchmark-Test: Update mit GTX 1080 und Radeon-Supertreiber
Kannst ja mal hier gucken als Beispiel.
Es kommt auch auf die Grafikkarte drauf an.


----------



## OOYL (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Schon klar, aber ich mag es einfach wenn Behauptungen (sorry, ist aber so ) ein wenig begründet oder sogar belegt werden^^

In der Theorie (nur Pixel) braucht es für doppelte Pixelzahl auch doppelt so viel Pixel/s, um die Framerate aufrecht zu erhalten... Nur: In die Framerate fallen halt nicht nur die Anzahl Pixel, da hast du schon recht.

Sind es Effekte, AF, Bloom, Tiefenschärfe etc? Denn AA wird ja auch pro Pixel berechnet...

edit: Könnte man die CPU als Konstante ansehen, der es egal ist, ob die Szene nun mit 8.2 oder 3.6 MP aufgelöst ist?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Warum nicht 1440p als Übergang? Zumindest mir persönlich wäre UHD zu klein... Wenn keine Skalierung möglich ist, (OS, Programme, Games) kannst du nichts mehr lesen bzw. es könnte mühsam werden... Abgesehen davon, dass deine GPU bei WQHD weniger als halb so viele Pixel berechnen muss wie bei UHD. (3.686.400 vs. 8.251.200 Pixel)
> 
> Das heisst, du müsstest doppelt soviel Kohle in GPUs stecken... Dies war jedenfalls meine Überlegung, die zu einem 1440p geführt hat. Ferner gibts auch noch andere Eigenschaften als die Auflösung... Was bringt einem die, wenn nur 1 Bild pro Stunde anzeigt werden kann und dieses nichtmal homogen wirkt?
> 
> Ich habe im Moment einen 27" WQHD (1440p) und bin sehr zufrieden, gerade was das Auflösungs/Grössen/Grafikkkarteninvestment-Verhältnis angeht.


Wieso als Übergang?  
Für WQHD kosten gutw Monitore 500 + und gute 4K 600 + 
Wieso sollte ich mir dann eine WQHD holen^^
Naja Windows skaliert, dass ja nicht mehr so schlecht, paar Programme gibt es die nicht ganz so skalieren wollen


----------



## OOYL (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich finde, dass die Bildschärfe den Rechenaufwand nicht angemessen kompensiert. Bei einer gegebenen GPU (=Budget) habe ich lieber Ultra-Einstellungen bzw. mehr fps als "dieses etwas" mehr Auflösung.

Bei grösseren TVs ist UHD ein wahrer Segen, der Pixelabstand bei FHD war grausam. Aber für ca. 30 Zoll ist WQHD mMn völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Wieso als Übergang?
> Für WQHD kosten gutw Monitore 500 + und gute 4K 600 +
> Wieso sollte ich mir dann eine WQHD holen^^
> Naja Windows skaliert, dass ja nicht mehr so schlecht, paar Programme gibt es die nicht ganz so skalieren wollen


Ich würde sagen ein 27 Zoll in 4K ist vielleicht dann doch zu klein also auflösung nd Größe.  Da denke ich fährt man mit wqhd besser aber darüber würde ich dann auch 4K bevorzugen


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also ich kann mich nur anschließen: Für mich ist WQHD bei 27" die absolut beste Lösung aus Preis und Leistung und FPS. Der Pixelabstand ist super und die FPS sind immer angenehm hoch und (GSYNC sei dank) auch immer recht flüssig. 4K ist selbst mit einer 1080 derzeit einfach noch ne Nummer zu hart und nicht wirklich First Person Shooter tauglich

Gesendet von meinem Rechenknecht mit WQHD


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hab vergessen zum sagen, dass ich auf diesem Teil nicht zocken werde vielleicht nur test weise. Da ich bereits einen Monitor zum zocken habe


----------



## OOYL (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Klar, wenn du für irgendwelche nicht-gaming-Zwecke einen riesen Vorteil erhältst... Meine (oder unsere) Aussagen beziehen sich eher auf das Gaming, ausser die Tatsache, dass WQHD "scharf genug" für Desktops ist. Dem messe ich allgemeine Gültigkeit zu


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich hol mir am Freitag eine 1080er, wer von euch wird das auch machen oder wartet ihr alle  ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Leider steht erst einmal eine teure Autoreparatur an.


----------



## Schnurres (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Glaube ich warte auf die Customs oder so, traue dem Founders-Lüfter nicht und evtl. fände ich etwas Übertaktung und nen weiteren Stromanschluss reizvoll.


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Gestern war bei unserem örtlichen Händler  mal wieder VIP Empfang ( wahrscheinlich bekommt jeder so eine Einladung ).
Frauchen natürlich an der Tombula teilgenommen und wie`s der Teufel will einen 400.-€ Gutschein gewonnen 
Da ich mir Anfang Juni sowieso eine weitere GTX 980 ti von EVGA kaufen wollte ,  um dann eventuell per Stepup auf eine GTX 1080 von EVGA zu wechseln , habe ich mir direkt eine EVGA GTX 980 ti Classified geordert.
Kostet mich jetzt umgerechnet 280.-€ 
Meine GTX 780 ti habe ich für 200.-€ verkauft.Wenn ich das noch abziehe kostet mich der Wechsel von einer GTX 780 ti zu EVGA GTX 980 ti Classi ganze 80.-€.So muss das sein


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

kann man sich deine frau ausleihen?
natürlich nur damit sie das bei den läden in unserer gegend auch macht xD weil ich bekomme nix bis max 10€.
man glück muss man haben, saubere arbeit.

aufrüsten auf ne 1080 von ner 980ti würd ned lohnen weswegen ichs ned mache. ich hoffe auf ordentlich mehr power bei der 1080ti und das amd n bissel was antgegensetztwn kann zum preise drücken. oder wer weis ev wirds ne amd wenn se schneller sind.


----------



## chischko (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> aufrüsten auf ne 1080 von ner 980ti würd ned lohnen weswegen ichs ned mache. ich hoffe auf ordentlich mehr power bei der 1080ti und das amd n bissel was antgegensetztwn kann zum preise drücken. oder wer weis ev wirds ne amd wenn se schneller sind.



Früher in diesen sog. Chatrooms gab es so ne tolle Funktion "/einig Noxxphox" hätte ich schreiben müssen, dann wäre da gestanden "Chischko ist vollkommen einer Meinung mit Noxxphox"  
EVGA 1080Ti Classified mit ordentlichem Fullcover: Meine Karte! 
Bleibt nur die Preisfrage aber das wird schon werden 

Gesendet von meinem Spargel mit Sauce Hollandaise


----------



## Performer81 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hol mir am Freitag eine 1080er, wer von euch wird das auch machen oder wartet ihr alle  ?


Und 2 Wochen später ärgerst du dich weils geile Customs gibt.


----------



## Razerbear (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Gestern war bei unserem örtlichen Händler  mal wieder VIP Empfang ( wahrscheinlich bekommt jeder so eine Einladung ).
> Frauchen natürlich an der Tombula teilgenommen und wie`s der Teufel will einen 400.-€ Gutschein gewonnen
> Da ich mir Anfang Juni sowieso eine weitere GTX 980 ti von EVGA kaufen wollte ,  um dann eventuell per Stepup auf eine GTX 1080 von EVGA zu wechseln , habe ich mir direkt eine EVGA GTX 980 ti Classified geordert.
> Kostet mich jetzt umgerechnet 280.-€
> Meine GTX 780 ti habe ich für 200.-€ verkauft.Wenn ich das noch abziehe kostet mich der Wechsel von einer GTX 780 ti zu EVGA GTX 980 ti Classi ganze 80.-€.So muss das sein



Perfekt!!


----------



## Rousi (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich warte noch die Computex und dahingehend auch die Ankündigungen von Custom-Karten der bekannten Hersteller, sowie Infos zu Polaris ab.
Je nachdem, wie AMD ranklotzt werd ich meine neue GPU auswählen und dann erweitern.
Zu meiner noch verbauten GTX660 ist ja so ziemlich alles ein Upgrade 

Das ich in einem Jahr nochmal zB auf 1080Ti oder Big Polaris upgrade,  wird nicht vorkommen - da reicht die Leistung sicher noch dicke aus bis die Folge-GPUs kommen..

Ein ewiger Kreis


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> kann man sich deine frau ausleihen?
> natürlich nur damit sie das bei den läden in unserer gegend auch macht xD weil ich bekomme nix bis max 10€.
> man glück muss man haben, saubere arbeit.
> 
> aufrüsten auf ne 1080 von ner 980ti würd ned lohnen weswegen ichs ned mache. ich hoffe auf ordentlich mehr power bei der 1080ti und das amd n bissel was antgegensetztwn kann zum preise drücken. oder wer weis ev wirds ne amd wenn se schneller sind.



Deswegen darf bei solchen Sachen auch meine Frau ran , denn bei meinem Glück darf ich noch was mitbringen 

Aufrüsten bzw. das Stepup Programm nutze ich auch nur , wenn die EVGA GTX 1080 preislich wie leistungsmäßig überzeugt.
Ansonsten  werde ich bis zur GTX 1080 ti schon über die Runden kommen


----------



## Schnurres (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also,die bisherigen Customs haben doch was und vor allem mehr Pins (wie bei der Evga SC). Founder's Edition kaufe ich also definitiv nicht.


----------



## chischko (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

1080Ti Wahrschenlichkeit rising! 
Nvidia Pascal: AIDA64-Entwickler bestatigen GP102 und weitere unangekundigte GPUs

Gesendet von meinem MacBook ohne CD Laufwerk


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja mal abwarten die Founders Edition ist einfach nur Schrott und ich muss drei Leute mit neuen PCs für VR ausstatten... hoffe auf gute Customs der 1080. Die Ti dürfte ja noch etwas auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Morgen wissen wir ja alle mehr, die customs sollen ja angeblich zu Anfang Juni verfügbar sein. Da Amd ja nichts brauchbares vorzuweisen hat, wirds bei mir dann halt wieder Nvidia.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Performer81 schrieb:


> Und 2 Wochen später ärgerst du dich weils geile Customs gibt.


Ich muss sagen ein wenig ärgert mich das schon das es die Karten noch nicht beim Release gibt, muss aber sagen wenn ich auf SLI umrüsten wollen würde dann bräuchte ich mehr Stromstecker für die Grafikkarten, was bei der F.E ja nicht der Fall ist, den 2x8pin Stecker habe ich die direkt vom Netzteil kommen, aber eigentlich kauf ich mir die Karte ja zum zocken... aber Benchmark Weltmeister wäre auch was schönes.... die Entscheidung fällt nicht schwer, mal gucken, das Schicksal spielt eh öfters Roulette, vieleicht hat der Händler bei dem ich die Karte bestelle ja gar keine mehr.

Die neue Zotac Extreme ist sicher extrem Leistungsfähig und sicher mit über 2000 Mhz getaktet, die Benchmarks werden wohl bald Folgen, Raff meinte ja er hat was großes vor sich


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ein wenig ärgert mich das schon das es die Karten noch nicht beim Release gibt, muss aber sagen wenn ich auf SLI umrüsten wollen würde dann bräuchte ich mehr Stromstecker für die Grafikkarten, was bei der F.E ja nicht der Fall ist, den 2x8pin Stecker habe ich die direkt vom Netzteil kommen, aber eigentlich kauf ich mir die Karte ja zum zocken... aber Benchmark Weltmeister wäre auch was schönes.... die Entscheidung fällt nicht schwer, mal gucken, das Schicksal spielt eh öfters Roulette, vieleicht hat der Händler bei dem ich die Karte bestelle ja gar keine mehr.
> 
> Die neue Zotac Extreme ist sicher extrem Leistungsfähig und sicher mit über 2000 Mhz getaktet, die Benchmarks werden wohl bald Folgen, Raff meinte ja er hat was großes vor sich



doofe frage, sie nicht warten?
weil das klingt nicht so als wenn du nur unbedingt die faunders willst sondern eher danach das du einfach geil drauf bist als einer der ersten hier ne 1080 zu besitzen...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> doofe frage, sie nicht warten?
> weil das klingt nicht so als wenn du nur unbedingt die faunders willst sondern eher danach das du einfach geil drauf bist als einer der ersten hier ne 1080 zu besitzen...


Ne eigentlich spiel ich ja auch bissal mit dem Gedanken noch zu warten auf die C.M , bin aber nicht ganz sicher, weil Leistung hätte die Karte  ja auch in der F.E genug. Vor allem weil die C.M sicher noch bissal teurer werden oder man wartet auf eine 1070er wo schon bekannt ist das die übertakten Modelle auch nicht ganz auf die Leistung einer 1080er kommen, dafür zahlt man dann 100 Euro weniger als für eine 1080er aber keine Ahnung. Die Bilder zu der Zotac mit der coolen Rückseite gefällt mir schon sehr.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Preise der 980Ti Fallen. Ne Evga GTX 980Ti SC ACX 2.0 für 579 € bei MF... Und morgen geht die Talfahrt weiter xD


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich muss sagen ich hätte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ne 980Ti zu kaufen als sie bei Amazon im Angebot war, der Preis für die Ti ist aber auch echt gut, extrem gute Karte  und guter Preis


----------



## Razerbear (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Preise der 980Ti Fallen. Ne Evga GTX 980Ti SC ACX 2.0 für 579 € bei MF... Und morgen geht die Talfahrt weiter xD



Oh, es gibt wieder Evga Produkte bei MF... Gut so. *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Schnurres (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hmm ich denke ich warte. Eine 980TI kaufen, weil 200€ günstiger? Oder doch lieber 1080 Custom, weil 2016 das Neuste und auch die moderneren Anschlüsse und überhaupt.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich zahl bestimmt keine 750 euro für ne performance karte, die der nachfolger der 980 ist. Genauso wenig 500 euro für den nachfolger der 970.

Dann doch eher ne neue 980ti im abverkauf


----------



## Rousi (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Für die Geforce GTX 1080 gab es bereits offizielle Informationen zum Preis, aber nun ist auch der exakte Euro-Preis bekannt, wie ihn Nvidia empfiehlt. Für die Founders Edition der GTX 1080 werden 657 Euro ohne Steuern und in Deutschland 789 Euro mit Steuern fällig. Für die Partner-Designs empfiehlt Nvidia 559 Euro ohne Steuern und 665 Euro mit Steuern. Der Verkauf startet am morgigen 27. Mai


Es gibt jetzt offizielle Informationen zum Preis der neuen Pascal Karten in Deutschland:

Für die Founders Edition der GTX 1080 werden 657 Euro ohne Steuern und in Deutschland 789 Euro mit Steuern fällig.
Bei den Partner-Designs empfiehlt Nvidia 559 Euro ohne Steuern und 665 Euro mit Steuern. Der Verkauf startet heute, 27. Mai.

Geforce GTX 1070 als Founders Edition soll424 Euro ohne Steuern und 499 Euro mit Steuern in Deutschland kosten. Empfohlene Preise für die Designs der Partner gibt es bei der GTX 1070 bisher noch nicht. 

Quelle;
Geforce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070: Nvidia nennt offizielle Euro-Preise


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Für die Geforce GTX 1080 gab es bereits offizielle Informationen zum Preis, aber nun ist auch der exakte Euro-Preis bekannt, wie ihn Nvidia empfiehlt. Für die Founders Edition der GTX 1080 werden 657 Euro ohne Steuern und in Deutschland 789 Euro mit Steuern fällig. Für die Partner-Designs empfiehlt Nvidia 559 Euro ohne Steuern und 665 Euro mit Steuern. Der Verkauf startet am morgigen 27. Mai
> 
> 
> Es gibt jetzt offizielle Informationen zum Preis der neuen Pascal Karten in Deutschland:
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Hab es mal in den Startpost aufgenommen


----------



## OOYL (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Hab es mal in den Startpost aufgenommen



Das ist wirklich dreist (edit: Ich meine natürlich den Preis ), soviel hat die letzte "Ti" gekostet, und 2010 gabs dafür sogar ne GF110 Dual GPU, nix GF114, der war in der 560 (falls die über 300€ gekostet haben sollte, fresse ich einen Besen 

Aber die heutigen Karten sind ja besser, darum ist der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt. Früher haben Grafikkarten so 10€ gekostet, weil die Leistung damals noch nicht so berauschend war 

Für mich ist das der Launch der GTX 1050/1060, ich habe auch eine Marketing-Abteilung^^


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> 2010 gabs dafür sogar ne GF110 Dual GPU, nix GF114, der war in der 560 (falls die über 300€ gekostet haben sollte, fresse ich einen Besen


Wollte schon guten Appetit wünschen... knapp war's aber: 268,98 All Time Max


----------



## OOYL (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Wollte schon guten Appetit wünschen... knapp war's aber: 268,98 All Time Max



Dann hast du dich aber von Nvidia beeinflussen lassen  Die 570, mein Freund, es war die 570, die über 300 gekostet hat^^

Je nachdem wann deine 269.- zustande kamen und ob es Euro sind, könnte es in CHF nach Besen aussehen


----------



## befubo (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Superclocked ACX 3.0 Edition And GTX 1080 SLI Sneak Peek | HotHardware

Sieht iwie lecker aus


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ist die O.c oder hat die nur nen anderen Kühler ?


----------



## befubo (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

(UPDATE) EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC ACX 3.0 pictured? | VideoCardz.com



> According to this screengrab, EVGA’s SC GTX 1080 runs at 1709 MHz compared to stock 1607 MHz, and 1848 MHz (vs 1733 MHz) in boost mode. That said SuperClocked edition gets roughly 100 MHz upgrade over Founders Edition. Memory clock however was not modified.



Sieht so aus... Wobei viel scheint es nicht zu sein. Hab jetzt aber auch mehr das Design mit "lecker" gemeint ^^


----------



## cg2002 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



befubo schrieb:


> (UPDATE) EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC ACX 3.0 pictured? | VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> Sieht so aus... Wobei viel scheint es nicht zu sein. Hab jetzt aber auch mehr das Design mit "lecker" gemeint ^^



100 Mhz? Da hat PCGH mehr geschafft mit der FE


----------



## befubo (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wir werdens dann ja sehen, wenn dann die richtigen Benches mit den Custom-Karten kommen 

Muss mich echt in den A... kneifen, dass ich noch warte mit kaufen


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei der FE der 1070 sollten die Waküblöcke für die 1080 auch passen:


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 PCB pictured | VideoCardz.com


Was mit Sicherheit auch in den Reviews zur 1070 zu lesen sein wird:

Da auch bei der 1070 der Kühler der FE der 1080 eingestzt wird, bleibt die 1070 kühler und leiser.

Übler Knieschuss: Durch das PT von 112% wird das OC Potenzial stark eingeschränkt. Da heißt es warten auf Custom PCBs mit 2x8Pin FTW.


----------



## befubo (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

EVGA GTX 1080 Founders Edition (GP104, 8GB) - Grafikkarte - digitec

Huiiii, 849CHF
Alter Schwede


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Caseking listet die Customs für 664 € ( EVGA mit ACX 3.0 ), lieferbar ab 17.06.2016

Das ist doch mal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## cg2002 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Caseking listet die Customs für 664 € ( EVGA mit ACX 3.0 ), lieferbar ab 17.06.2016
> 
> Das ist doch mal ein gutes Zeichen.



Ist aber keine übertaktete Karte?


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Übertakten kannste doch wohl selber, oder nicht ?


EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5X


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei der FE der 1070 sollten die Waküblöcke für die 1080 auch passen:
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 PCB pictured | VideoCardz.com
> ...



Kühler der 1070 FE:

http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7952300.html


----------



## cg2002 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Übertakten kannste doch wohl selber, oder nicht ?
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5X



Hat nur 1x 8er Stromanschluss, das ist quasi die FE. Die besseren Karten gibts nur für 700+ Euro


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Mit leisem Kühler und günstiger. Ich seh da kein problem, die customs werden auch nicht viel höher zu übertakten sein


----------



## cg2002 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Mit leisem Kühler und günstiger. Ich seh da kein problem, die customs werden auch nicht viel höher zu übertakten sein



Ja der Preis ist wirklich attraktiv. 100 Euro mehr für vielleicht 100 Mhz mehr... ist wirklich eine Überlegung wert die günstigere zu nehmen


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die Evga FTW gefällt mir von den bisher bekannten Karten im Eigendesign am besten.

http://videocardz.com/60333/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-acx-3-0-superclocked-and-ftw-pictured

Im Vergleich FTW vs. SC gibt es hier wieder einmal neben der 2x8Pin PCIe Stromversorgung auch ein breiteres PCB mit einer aufgemotzten Spannungsversorgung. Ist das PT nicht ausreichend bleibt immer noch ein Modbios.


----------



## cg2002 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Gibt es noch keine weitere Karte für unter 700 Euro? Am besten ohne Gaming im Namen... dann kann man sowas auch mal über die Firma laufen lassen


----------



## the_leon (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei mir werden es wohl SC oder FE Karten, was am Ende billiger ist.


----------



## Schnurres (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Man kann auch mit Gaming im Namen es über die Firma laufen lassen, wen interessiert das denn?


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Eine übersichtliche Auflistung des verschiedenen Varianten der 1080:

http://static.evga.com/articles/01007/images/products/comparison_chart_EN.png

Bei der FTW gibt es ein Dualbios (keine Schnappatmung beim Einsatz eines Modbios) und eine 10+2 Spannungsversorgung. Die Classified legt noch eine Schippe drauf. Leider macht Evga bei beiden Karten keine Angaben zu den Taktraten.

http://de.evga.com/articles/01007/


----------



## Hakenden (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wer von euch hat schon bestellt ? ( Ich 2x von Evga , kommen übrigens morgen bei mir an. )


----------



## cg2002 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat schon bestellt ? ( Ich 2x von Evga , kommen übrigens morgen bei mir an. )



Hast du die FE bestellt? ^^ Und wo?


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat schon bestellt ? ( Ich 2x von Evga , kommen übrigens morgen bei mir an. )



Du rüstest von einmal titan X @1377/8000 auf 2*1080 auf??? 
Ich schreib Dir ne PM mit meiner Kontoverbindung!


----------



## Hakenden (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei Alternate . Ich hatte auch schon Geld letztes Jahr für ne 2te Titan aber naja hab ich doch mal richtig gewartet.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Bei Alternate . Ich hatte auch schon Geld letztes Jahr für ne 2te Titan aber naja hab ich doch mal richtig gewartet.



Richtig gewartet? Are u kidding?

Ich hätte auch gerne deine KTO Verbindung


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat schon bestellt ? ( Ich 2x von Evga , kommen übrigens morgen bei mir an. )


Ja eine F.E , bei mir kommt die wohl erst nächste Woche, bei uns in Österreich gibts halt keine Händler 

Bin auf deine Meinung zur Karte gespannt


----------



## Schnurres (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Überlege dann am 17.06 zuzuschlagen. EVGA ACX für 660€ oder doch die SC für 729€. Davor ist ja Comoutex, mal sehen was da AMD macht oder was noch so angekündigt wird.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Amd wird zumindest keine dicken Karten zeitnah bringen. Soweit ich informiert bin, werden die 480x karten sich irgendwo zwischen der 390x und fury ansiedeln. Wer power haben will, wird wohl oder übel zur 1080 greifen oder bis ende des jahres warten.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

oder auf die ti warten  like me^^


----------



## Duvar (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

EVGA GTX1080 SC ACX 3.0 - DOOM Gameplay at 4k MAX settings! - YouTube


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

OH man! Es wird immer schwerer bis Herbst zu warten.


----------



## Hakenden (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich freu mich schon riesig auf Sli


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Da bleibt die Frage 1x gtx1080 OC oder 2x gtx1070 im sli


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

2x 1080 im SLI natürlich


----------



## Frittenkalle (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Und wer hat eine, wie weit geht das OC ^^ ?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Meine kommen am Montag, ich habe zwei EVGA GTX1080 geordert.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



cg2002 schrieb:


> Ist aber keine übertaktete Karte?



Die SC hat gleiche PCB wie die GTX1080 ACX3. Wozu mehr Geld ausgeben???
Ich werde meine Karten mit den SC Bios flashen und gut ist


----------



## Hakenden (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bin überhaupt mal gespannt wie die ASIC Werte sind


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



M4gic schrieb:


> Ich habe die Asus und die Evga bestellt.
> Die Evga wird morgen da sein und die Asus steht noch in den Sternen...
> Werde die bessere der beiden behalten, wobei die Asus fast 50 € günstiger ist. Die andere werde ich vermutlich verkaufen, wenn allle Karten vergriffen sind


F.E s  ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> F.E s  ?



Liegt nahe 
Weis man eigentlich schon ob bei der iChill x3 der VRM Kühler endlich mit dem Hauptkühler verschraubt wurde ?


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

hoffentlich nicht, ich meine rauchzeichen zum zustand der graka sind doch auch nen nettes "feature" oder?^^


----------



## Gast1651007402 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Mehr Geld für das Referenzdesign auszugeben ergibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn...


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

normalerweise kauft man sich auch keine ref designs meiner meinung nach.
die sind so gebaut das die karte funzt, egal wie (wayne ob die teile am anschlag laufen)
customs pcbs sind generel auf mehr power ausgelegt, meist qualitativ höherwertige teile und vor allem üppiger ausgestattet sodas die teile nur unter extremsten bedingungen an die grenzen kommen


----------



## Gast1651007402 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Und zudem noch günstiger. Aber Nvidia hat das schon clever angestellt, dass die Referenzdesign Karten teurer und früher verfügbar sind. Schön die Kunden melken...


----------



## Firehunter_93 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Bei Alternate . Ich hatte auch schon Geld letztes Jahr für ne 2te Titan aber naja hab ich doch mal richtig gewartet.



Ich hätte ja noch bis zur 1080ti gewartet und dann eventuell 2 gekauft. Die Mehrleistung von einer Titan X auf die 1080 ist meines Erachtens der Aufpreis nicht wert. Außerdem hast du nen Speicherdowngrade.


----------



## Bluefire (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX O8G Gaming, 8192 MB GDDR5X
Niiiice nice... 
..werde aber trotzdem noch auf die Ti warten... Will wieder so ne abgefahrene Karte wie die 980 Ti


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Bluefire schrieb:


> ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX O8G Gaming, 8192 MB GDDR5X
> Niiiice nice...
> ..werde aber trotzdem noch auf die Ti warten... Will wieder so ne abgefahrene Karte wie die 980 Ti



Nice, aber wenn ich schon wieder "semipassiv" lese kommen dunkle Gedanken an die Zotac 980 Ti AMP! Extreme aka. "Die Heulerin" hoch...


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Neu: kryographics Pascal für GTX 1080 und 1070


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Und wechselst von Fury @Fury X auf die GTX 1080 FE oder Custom Modell?
Oder wartest Vega ab...


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Alle Customs aufgelistet Custom GeForce GTX 1080 Roundup | VideoCardz.com
Ne classified + Waterblock oder ne Hydro Copper ?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich hoffe NV macht nicht zweimal den gleichen Fehler oder ist das ein Fake




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe NV macht nicht zweimal den gleichen Fehler oder ist das ein Fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist schon älter. War ein fake. 
Da wollte einer trollen. ^^

PCGH hatte bereits schon die Bestätigung seitens Nvidia in einem Interview bekommen. 

Zitat:
F: Wird die GTX 1070 ein GTX-970-ähnliches Speicherinterface haben?  

A: Nein, wir haben diesbezüglich sehr explizit bei Nvidias Entwicklern nachgehakt: Speichercontroller, ROPs, L2-Cache und verbesserte Delta-C-Kompression - für alle praktischen Belange wird die GTX 1070 über ein vollständiges, dem der GTX 1080 entsprechendes Speichersubsystem verfügen. Einziger Unterschied: GDDR5- anstelle von GDDR5X-RAM und eine entsprechend geringere Datentransferrate.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Dann bin ich beruhigt, Montag werde ich meine beiden GTX1080 ausführlich testen.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wenn eine 1080 2,5 GHz schafft wären das mal 1GHz mehr als jetzt! Dann wäre ich malauf Benchmarks gespannt!


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe NV macht nicht zweimal den gleichen Fehler oder ist das ein Fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem würde das ja niemals ein Programm so auslesen. Die 970 hat ja auch 4GB, also werden auch 4GB ausgelesen. Für die "Details" muss man etwas tiefer graben.

Also ein leicht durchschaubarer Fake.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



M4gic schrieb:


> Ach so noch was: selbst bei 600 FPS kein Spulenfiepen oder seltsame Geräusche. Da bei 144Hz Ende ist - ein Traum



Alleine das rechtfertigt schon die 790€.  Ich bin mal verhalten optimistisch. Meine müsste auch die nächsten paar Stunden ankommen, auch eine Evga von CK.

EDIT: ach geil, sie liegt schon in der Packstation. Ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ihr gemeinen Typen! Macht mir den Hals soooo lang! Schämt euch!
Ich bin dann mal meditieren!
Ich halt das nicht aus!

Nein, Boarder, erst abwarten was die Autoreparatur kostet!
Gaaanz ruhig Boarder!

SCHEEEEEEEISSEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Boarder ich mach dich mal wuschig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Montag kommen zwei EVGA ACX3 DZ Edition 

Ich möchte 2Ghz halten können dann bin ich zufrieden alles andere ist überbewertet. Das überlasse ich euch


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



M4gic schrieb:


> Leider kann man den ASIC-Wert noch nicht bestimmen.




Hast du mit Aktuelle GPU-Z getestet.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Boarder ich mach dich mal wuschig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Custom Modelle kommen doch erst in 2 bis 3 Wochen... wie kommst du dann zu dieser Version


----------



## Hakenden (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Boah noch 7 Stunden dann kommen meine. Habe mit DHL Kurier bestellt . -_-


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Boah noch 7 Stunden dann kommen meine. Habe mit DHL Kurier bestellt . -_-


In Deutschland ist das echt super mit dem Samstag Zustelldienst


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die Custom Modelle kommen doch erst in 2 bis 3 Wochen... wie kommst du dann zu dieser Version



Warte bis Montag ab. Ich hole meine Karten direkt bei EVGA ab. Ich habe schon alles abgeklärt.
Fluglinie zu EVGA von meiner Haustür sind 600 Meter mit Auto 3 Kilometer  Autofahrt 15 min


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Warte bis Montag ab. Ich hole meine Karten direkt bei EVGA ab. Ich habe schon alles abgeklärt.
> Fluglinie zu EVGA von meiner Haustür sind 600 Meter mit Auto 3 Kilometer  Autofahrt 15 min


Das machen die einfach so, 2~3 Wochen vor Release, das klingt so unglaubwürdig auser man arbeitet bei PCGH  und co .


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Warte bis Montag ab. Ich hole meine Karten direkt bei EVGA ab. Ich habe schon alles abgeklärt.
> Fluglinie zu EVGA von meiner Haustür sind 600 Meter mit Auto 3 Kilometer  Autofahrt 15 min



Bitte berichte uns ausführlich wie sie ist.
Aber auch die Schwächen!
Bin heiss auf Testberichte.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ich Kaufe seit Jahren meine Karten bei EVGA da hat man seine Beziehung aufgebaut.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bitte berichte uns ausführlich wie sie ist.
> Aber auch die Schwächen!
> Bin heiss auf Testberichte.



Bilder gibts 100% am Montag.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Leih mir doch mal deine Prozente.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

In HWL hat einer das gleiche Problem [Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (GP104) Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 50

Heaven als Benchmark kannst du vergessen. Die ist sowas von schlecht das Sie dir jedesmal andere Werte ausspuckt.
Teste die Karte während du Zockst.

Bist du etwa der coldfingers aus HWL????


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei mir zeigt heaven immer ähnliche Werte an. Genauso Valley.
Ich habe aber ja auch keine 1080.

Unterschiedliche Werte können auch entstehen,  wenn Windows im Hintergrund irgendetwas rödelt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Dann mal Spiele Benchmark oder 3D Mark   ?

JE mehr Videos ich mir zur F.E ansehe um so klarer wird das man die auch locker auf 2000MHZ fahren kann  auch wenns nur 5~8 fps mehr sind  
XDD


----------



## Hakenden (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Heute Abend mach ich Benches mit Sli


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei FullHD kann man getrost die alten SLI Brücken benutzen. NV sagt bei hohe Auflösung braucht man die aktuelle SLI Brücke, das wäre 4K über 6oHz
Aus dem Grund habe ich mir die größere SLI Brücke gekauft.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei den Standard sli Bridges hat man doch Geschwindigkeitseinbussen, oder?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bei den Standard sli Bridges hat man doch Geschwindigkeitseinbussen, oder?



Fur Geforce GTX 1080, GTX 1070 und Co.: Neue SLI-Brucke fur doppelte Transferraten


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Heute Abend mach ich Benches mit Sli


Da freu ich mich sehr drauf ... auch von den anderen die heute schon eine Karte bekommen


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



M4gic schrieb:


> Die Lüfterkurve ist auf jeden Fall Mist.
> Sie macht unter Last gelegentlich Sprünge und dreht ein paar Sekunden auf und dann ist wieder Ruhe.
> Schwer zu sagen ob es an dem Bios oder dem Treiber liegt.
> 
> ...



wie weit geht den die spannung max beim ref model? so weit wie die vorgänger oder mehr oder weniger?


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



M4gic schrieb:


> Die Lüfterkurve ist auf jeden Fall Mist.
> Sie macht unter Last gelegentlich Sprünge und dreht ein paar Sekunden auf und dann ist wieder Ruhe.



Das habe ich auch bemerkt. Allerdings nur in Heaven. In BF3 ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.

Ein Surren ist auch vorhanden. Nicht so sehr ausgeprägt wie seinerzeit die GTX 980 Ref. aber ganz weg ist es nicht. Vor allem in Heaven. In Spielen deutlich weniger.

Und was mir aufgefallen ist: In HotS taktet die Karte bei 4K nicht über 1100 MHz. Brauch' sie zwar meistens nicht, aber wenn sie es dann doch mal muss, taktet sie leider nicht schnell genug hoch, weshalb die FPS kurz "einbrechen" (so von 60 auf 50, nicht schlimm aber spürbar).


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Leute mal ne andere Frage, hoffe die geht hier nicht unter ^^

Zuerst mal Congrats zu den Leuten die schon eine 1080 haben *top* 

Nun zu meiner Frage in wie weit könnte ein i7 - 3930k @stock  bei einer 1070/1080 limitieren?


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Leute mal ne andere Frage, hoffe die geht hier nicht unter ^^
> 
> Zuerst mal Congrats zu den Leuten die schon eine 1080 haben *top*
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage in wie weit könnte ein i7 - 3930k @stock  bei einer 1070/1080 limitieren?



Gar nicht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

ich würde sagen niicht viel und wenn dann kannst du ja mal das Limit austesten und übertakten.


----------



## Stratton (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die Aufnahmen stammen aus dem Intro von GTA plus ca. 5 Min. Sie gehören also nicht zu Firestrike.
Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich für die GraKa so etwas wie auto oc habe. System ist noch neu. Der Takt kommt mir nämlich ziemlich hoch vor. 

Hätte aber eigentlich nur GPUz aufnehmen müssen.

@TE
Evtl. mache ich noch ein Video wg. der Lautheit.
Edit: Ich finde die Karte im Idle aber überhaupt nicht störend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



M4gic schrieb:


> Hier noch Nachschub mit 2139 MHZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



23764 Grafik-Punkte mit einer GTX1080 auf über 2,1 GHz?

Ok, dann ist eine 1080er doch keine Option als Ersatz, ich komme mit meinen Standardeinstellungen (also kein OC-am-Limit) auf 24611 Grafik-Punkte (und rund 20.000 insgesamt was aber am 8-Kerner liegt).
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASRock X99 Extreme6/3.1

Mit am-Limit-OC sinds noch je rund 1000-1500 mehr. Ich hab übrigens keine Ahnung warum sich der 3DMurks über Zeitmessprobleme beschwert und meinen 980ern Taktraten bescheinigt bei denen sie schon verbrannt wären 

Dann müsstens schon zwei 1080er sein.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Oder  2 gtx 1070

Da würden mich mal Benchmarks interessieren. 
Da kann man für den Preis eine OC 1080 fast 2 gtx 1070 bekommen und damit wäre die Gtx 1080 arm dran.


----------



## Duvar (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Finde das iwie schade http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-aus-der-overclocking-szene-eher-negativ.html
Hatte jedoch seit längerem hier geschrieben, dass ich die Vermutung habe, dass die Karten ca max 2.2GHz mitmachen würden.


----------



## Knochey (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bedeutet das nun das die GTX 980 TI die schnellste Grafikkarte bleibt? Bekommt man die GTX 980 TI überhaupt auf so einen Takt (2.100 MHz) ohne Probleme zum laufen?

Habe bis jetzt nur was von 1.500 MHz Flüssig gelesen deshalb verwundert es mich das sogar sehr viele Results beim Firestrike 1.1 ne 2.100 MHz GPU Clock angeben.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ist das ne scherzfrage?


----------



## Knochey (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ist das ne scherzfrage?



Kenne mich mit Grafikkarten einigermaßen gut aus habe aber an Übertaktung nie wirklich interesse gefunden. Deshalb ja die Frage war ernst gemeint.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

alles über 1,5ghz sind schon gut katten, alles über 1,55ghz ist sehr rar.
jedoch alleine durch den architekturunterschied ist es absolut unmöglich diese taktraten zu vergleichen. 
mich würd mal interesieren wie viel mehrleistung eine taktgleiche 1080 zu ner 980ti hat. sprich beide auf 1500mhz fixen z.b. dann könnte man sehen wie viel mehrleistung die architektur hat, bzw wie viel weniger leistungsaufnahme, da war pascal ja mehr drauf ausgelegt als reine power.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Oder die 1080 runter takten auf die 980ti Frequenzen.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

das war genau das was ich dich sagte.
blos wenn duse nicht fixt kanns sein das der boost ab und zu zuckt. deswegn fixn bzw so runtertakten das der maxboost bei 1500 liegt was gixn entspricht


----------



## Duvar (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Power Limit mal auf Minimum senken und schauen wie hoch die Takten.
Di Ti ist auf selbem Takt natürlich schneller, mich würde aber interessieren, wie weit man den Energieverbrauch senken kann, aber trotzdem auf GTX 980 Ti @ stock Niveau bleiben kann.
Wäre jedoch ein großer Leistungsverlust logischerweise.


----------



## Hakenden (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sind se  ! Mal gleich umbauen dann kanns losgehen


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hasse dich! Macht mir ne lange Nase und ich muss noch warten!


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Power Limit mal auf Minimum senken und schauen wie hoch die Takten.
> Di Ti ist auf selbem Takt natürlich schneller, mich würde aber interessieren, wie weit man den Energieverbrauch senken kann, aber trotzdem auf GTX 980 Ti @ stock Niveau bleiben kann.
> Wäre jedoch ein großer Leistungsverlust logischerweise.



warum bist du nur immer so aufs stromsparen fixiert? zahlst du den so viel strom? rennt die karte den dauerhaft im boostclock bei dir? 24/7


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das beide Fehlerfrei laufen.
Ist das Mainboard auch neu oder suchst du nur Kabel ? 
Lass deine Wäsche nicht einfach so rumliegen, das fällt auf ! 
Ps. Ich habe mir auch diese FE von Zotac bestellt.  Ich hoffe von dir kommt noch was, wie es nach dem Einbau aussieht und im Betrieb


----------



## Hogan (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Power Limit mal auf Minimum senken und schauen wie hoch die Takten.
> Di Ti ist auf selbem Takt natürlich schneller, mich würde aber interessieren, wie weit man den Energieverbrauch senken kann, aber trotzdem auf GTX 980 Ti @ stock Niveau bleiben kann.
> Wäre jedoch ein großer Leistungsverlust logischerweise.



ich kauf auch immer ne karte für 700€, um dann paar euro stromkosten zu sparen!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich komm heute vorbei! Zu welcher Zeit passt's?  

Viel Spaß mit den 2 neuen, kleinen Monstern! aumen:


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich wohne auch nur 10 km von ihm entfernt!! Bin gleich bei dir!


----------



## Duvar (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> warum bist du nur immer so aufs stromsparen fixiert? zahlst du den so viel strom? rennt die karte den dauerhaft im boostclock bei dir? 24/7



Nee mich interessiert das halt. Wo genau ist der sweetspot und was erreicht die zB mit nur 100-150W rum, will das dann vergleichen mit Polaris und Co.
Es geht also nicht wirklich ums Energie bzw Kohle sparen in erster Linie, sondern viel mehr darum, wie weit vorn die Technik nun ist im Vergleich zu all den anderen Karten inklusiver Hawaii etc.
Falls dann wer zB sagt, hey meine Polaris braucht nur 140W und ist auf GTX 980 Niveau, kann man vllt sagen, na und die 1080 ist auf 980 Ti Niveau und braucht dafür nur 120W.


----------



## Bluefire (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

4k Benchmarks! 4k Benchmarks! 4k Benchmarks!
Man man man.... wie lange dauert das noch


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Bluefire schrieb:


> 4k Benchmarks! 4k Benchmarks! 4k Benchmarks!
> Man man man.... wie lange dauert das noch



Welches Spiel denn?
BF3 eine Runde gerade getestet. Das läuft auf Ultra mit 4xAA mit 60 FPS konstant durch. Sehr nett.
(Aber der Lüfter pulsiert auch da... denke mal, dass das ein Treiberproblem ist).


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

BF4   ?
Ryse Son of Rome ?


----------



## Bluefire (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

FarCry Primal, The Division, AC Syndicate, SW Battlefront,  Witcher 3,  Rise of the Tomb Raider usw. Alle was neu ist und ne sehr fordernde Grafik hat. 
In FarCry Primal habe ich im Benchmarks mit einer 980 Ti Avg: ~42 FPS . Settings: 4k, alles auf "so hoch wie's geht". nur AA ist aus.

...und Danke fürs benchen


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Sowas habe ich alles gar nicht. 
Nur BF3, BFBC2 (sowieso das beste ), Anno 2070, tja, oder HotS


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich alles gar nicht.
> Nur BF3, BFBC2 (sowieso das beste ), Anno 2070, tja, oder HotS


ICH WUSSTE ES  

Also dann bitte Anno 2070, ich hoffe du bist ein Anno suchti und hast ne Große Stadt ; )


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Kann ich leider erst morgen liefern.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Das gleiche könnt ich über deinen sagen! Ach, du hast ne FE gekauft? Dann wäre ich aber vorischtig mit dem Nutzen des Wortes Intelligenz.


Es gibt auch Gründe sich ne FE zu holen, also halt mal den Ball flach.

Intel Core i5 4670K/ MSI GTX 770/ EKL K2/ Gigabyte Z87-D3HP/ Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB/ Bitfenix Shinobi


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

im regelfall gibts es absolut kein grund für nen ref design, da das pcb bei denen meist bei normalbetrieb schon nahe der grenze ist. auch ist die karte warm und laut gegenüber customs und im falle der fe ev sogar teurer.
nichtmal in sli lohnen sich refkarten mehr da die meisten kühler der customs  mitlerweile auch in sli sehr gut funktionieren.

sry aber mir fällt kein grund ein warum man nen refdesign kaufn sollte, auser einem gefällt entweder das design so gut oder weil man temp probs hat un die luft rausbefördern will. dann hat man aber definitiv das falsche case in der heutigen zeit da es auch billige gut belüftete cases gibt.
also sag mir nen guten grund nen ref design zu kaufen. ich sage nicht das es dämlich oder nicht inteligent ist, nur ich verstehe es absolut nicht bzw die lokig dahinter.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Du hast doch die Gründe genannt. Man kann nicht warten, findet das Design toll oder will das ganze unter Wasser setzen. Ob diese Gründe nachvollziehbar sind sei mal dahin gestellt, es sind aber Gründe die nun mal für Manche entscheidend sind. Und dann einem gleich einen Mangel an Intelligenz zu unterstellen, wie Hogan es getan hat finde ich persönlich dreist.

Intel Core i5 4670K/ MSI GTX 770/ EKL K2/ Gigabyte Z87-D3HP/ Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB/ Bitfenix Shinobi


----------



## Hakenden (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Firestrike Ultra 10181 Punkte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind aber noch unter luft !


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Gründe genannt. Man kann nicht warten, findet das Design toll oder will das ganze unter Wasser setzen. Ob diese Gründe nachvollziehbar sind sei mal dahin gestellt, es sind aber Gründe die nun mal für Manche entscheidend sind. Und dann einem gleich einen Mangel an Intelligenz zu unterstellen, wie Hogan es getan hat finde ich persönlich dreist.
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670K/ MSI GTX 770/ EKL K2/ Gigabyte Z87-D3HP/ Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB/ Bitfenix Shinobi



unter wasser lohnt ein ref design noch weniger. wer wakü nutzt und nicht übertaktet hat meienr meinung geld rausgeworfen. auserdem bekommen die meisten ordentlichen karten waküler, nur son schritt der dem ref design bis auf 2 3 bauteile gleich braucht keine wakü. aber solche mainstream modele wie die amps, sc, ssc, classified etc bekommen alle wasserkühler. also ist wakü absolut kein grund nen refdesign zu kaufen auser man hats unglaublich eilig.
naja ob es schlau ist z.b. ein case aufzubauen wo man nen ref design brauch um die temps zu bändigen sei mal dahingestellt, aber nunja. jedem das seine ich meine mich störts nicht und ich musses ja auch nicht verstehen^^ jedem wies ihm gefällt


----------



## Duvar (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Interessantes bzgl Wasserkühlung von non Ref Karten (EVGA) und EK EK Club - Page 1580

Hier GTX 1070 Review Test NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 : Pascal pour les gamers ?


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

keine non ref wasserkühler für evga karten von ekwb?
irgendwie bezweifel ich das, da ja evga von swiftec zu ekwb gewechselt ist für die anfertigung ihrer hydrocopperwasserkühler. und eine gen ohne hydrocopperversion? das wäre seit langem das erste mal^^ ich glaub sogar seit der einführung.
ich denke früheroder später wird ekwb ev die kühler hinzufügen ind angebot. wenn nicht, who cares es gibt noch andere hersteller. und wenn alle stricke reisen kann man sich einen anfertigen lassen bei z.b. liquid extasy


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Interessantes bzgl Wasserkühlung von non Ref Karten (EVGA) und EK EK Club - Page 1580
> 
> Hier GTX 1070 Review Test NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 : Pascal pour les gamers ?


Wenn ich mir den test so durchlese, ist die 1070 durch die bank weg schneller als eine titan x.

Mich würde ein vergleich zu einer custom 980ti interessieren.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Preis stimmen.

Die Leistung stimmt und der Verbrauch ist ja mal genial.


----------



## Duvar (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die Ti wird sowieso schneller sein, da die Ti mehr OC Potential hat.
Die 1070 operiert ab Werk ja schon recht nah am Limit und die paar MHz reißen es auch nicht raus.
Der Verbrauch ist natürlich genial und selbst die Referenzkarten sind relativ leise mit knapp unter 3 Sone rum. (2,7-2,9 Sone)
Für jmd der jetzt von einer GTX 770/780 bzw max 280X aufrüstet, wäre die Karte top. Preis wird bei knapp über 400€ landen soweit ich weiß. (Customdesigns)


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> unter wasser lohnt ein ref design noch weniger. wer wakü nutzt und nicht übertaktet hat meienr meinung geld rausgeworfen. auserdem bekommen die meisten ordentlichen karten waküler, nur son schritt der dem ref design bis auf 2 3 bauteile gleich braucht keine wakü. aber solche mainstream modele wie die amps, sc, ssc, classified etc bekommen alle wasserkühler. also ist wakü absolut kein grund nen refdesign zu kaufen auser man hats unglaublich eilig.
> naja ob es schlau ist z.b. ein case aufzubauen wo man nen ref design brauch um die temps zu bändigen sei mal dahingestellt, aber nunja. jedem das seine ich meine mich störts nicht und ich musses ja auch nicht verstehen^^ jedem wies ihm gefällt


Darum sage ich ja es ist nicht zwingend nachvollziehbar.  Ist es für mich auch nicht, bloß muss das jeder für sich entscheiden 

Intel Core i5 4670K/ MSI GTX 770/ EKL K2/ Gigabyte Z87-D3HP/ Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB/ Bitfenix Shinobi


----------



## Frittenkalle (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das mit dem Ref Design hat keine Vorteile, hier geht es nur darum die Karte möglichst zum Release zu bekommen. Wenn das Refdesign günstiger wäre, hätte man ein plausiblen  Grund. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab die Strix Oc 1080 von Asus im Blick, dauert aber noch bis zu 17.06.... 2, 1 ghz muss drinnen sein, damit dauerhaft min. 20% Mehrleistung gegenüber meiner 980Ti anliegt. Das Refdesign ist zu schwach.


----------



## chischko (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Intel Core i5 4670K/ MSI GTX 770/ EKL K2/ Gigabyte Z87-D3HP/ Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB/ Bitfenix Shinobi



Servus! Sag mal wieso hängst Du immer dein System mit hinten dran und setzt es nicht einfach (wie es sonst alle machen) in die Signatur?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das ist meine Signatur auf Tapatalk die ist nicht dran gehängt...


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ref Design hat keine Vorteile, hier geht es nur darum die Karte möglichst zum Release zu bekommen. Wenn das Refdesign günstiger wäre, hätte man ein plausiblen  Grund. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab die Strix Oc 1080 von Asus im Blick, dauert aber noch bis zu 17.06.... 2, 1 ghz muss drinnen sein, damit dauerhaft min. 20% Mehrleistung gegenüber meiner 980Ti anliegt. Das Refdesign ist zu schwach.



Geschlossenes Gehäuse und Abluft wird auf der Rückseite beim PC raus gelassen und nicht in den Innenraum des PCS abgegeben.
Das wäre ein Vorteil.

Referenz vs. Custom Non Referenz | GPU KÃ¼hler Beratung - YouTube


----------



## Snowhack (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hier mal ein Benchmark von mir zu der GTX1080 Founder Edition @ 2126Mhz Chip und 10710 Speichertakt.  *Stabil 
ab dem 17.06. dann eine EVGA FTW 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout27 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Der Link für den Test der GTX 1070 geht nicht mehr  
Hat vlt jemand von euch ein paar Werte noch im Kopf?


----------



## BmwM3 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

zoom auf 300% -))
Pascal pour les gamers ? - Google-Suche


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> ICH WUSSTE ES
> 
> Also dann bitte Anno 2070, ich hoffe du bist ein Anno suchti und hast ne Große Stadt ; )



So, schon mal was zu Anno 2070. Große Stadt, 120k Einwohner, 4K, alles auf höchsten Einstellungen inkl. AA:

Alles Avg.:
FPS: 58
FPS min: 40 (bei einer dicht besiedelten Insel rausgezoomt)
GPU Clock: 1732 MHz
GPU Temp: 79°C
GPU Usage: 78%
Lüfter: 53%/2280rpm

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich sagen, dass hier mein i5 6600 am Limit läuft 

Und das gleiche für BF3 (Firestorm, 48er Map), nun etwas genauer. Auch hier 4K, alles auf Ultra inkl. 4x MSAA,.

Alles Avg.:
FPS: 78
FPS min: 36-60 (einmal auf 36, sonst min. 60 FPS)
GPU Clock: 1734MHz
GPU Temp: 80°C
GPU Usage: 98,5%
Lüfter: 53%/2200rpm

Das Pulsieren des Lüfter besteht leider nach wie vor, in jedem bisher getesteten Spiel. Sonst wäre die Karte recht leise.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Der Link für den Test der GTX 1070 geht nicht mehr
> Hat vlt jemand von euch ein paar Werte noch im Kopf?



NVIDIAGeForce GTX 1070 Gaming Performance and Overclocked Results Unveiled - Power Consumption on Par With GTX 960, Cruises Past The Titan X

Bis auf Division bleibt sie in den 9 Benchmarks deutlich vor einer Titan X. In Batman und Bioshock setzt sich die Titan X erst in 4K knapp vor die 1070 (~1 Fps).


----------



## chischko (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Markensalz: Wie sah denn die Auslastung deiner CPU während des Tests aus? Hat sie limitiert??


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hier wurde auch noch zusätzlich zur Auflösung die Qualitätsstufe+AA angegeben:

First GTX 1070 benchmarks - NeoGAF


----------



## Knochey (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> So, schon mal was zu Anno 2070. Große Stadt, 120k Einwohner, 4K, alles auf höchsten Einstellungen inkl. AA:
> 
> Alles Avg.:
> FPS: 58
> ...



Wir sprechen hier von 1 GTX 1080 in der Founders Edition? Das sind irgendwie bessere Werte als ich erwartet hätte. Bedeutet in BF4 auf Ultra / 4K ohne AA werden 60 FPS drin sein? Ist ja hervorragend ^^


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



chischko schrieb:


> Markensalz: Wie sah denn die Auslastung deiner CPU während des Tests aus? Hat sie limitiert??



In Anno würde ich sagen ja, in BF3 nein.



Knochey schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von 1 GTX 1080 in der Founders Edition? Das sind irgendwie bessere Werte als ich erwartet hätte. Bedeutet in BF4 auf Ultra / 4K ohne AA werden 60 FPS drin sein? Ist ja hervorragend ^^



Ja, eine und zwar out of the box. Also ich habe noch nichts dran getweaked.
Ich denke auch, wenn du AA aus machst, sind 60 FPS_min kein Problem.


----------



## Knochey (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Ja, eine und zwar out of the box. Also ich habe noch nichts dran getweaked.
> Ich denke auch, wenn du AA aus machst, sind 60 FPS_min kein Problem.



Na dann wird es bei mir vermutlich eine Palit JetStream. Für 719€ kann man da vermutlich nichts Falsch machen ^^ Danke für die Benchmarks 

Dieses abwarten macht einen echt kribbelig... Würde am liebsten direkt bei Mindfactory auf den kaufen Button drücken aber nein Sie könnten ja noch günstiger werden und vielleicht hat Palit ja Probleme mit ihren Lüftern und... Oh man das warten ist ja nicht auszuhalten. Kann man mit einer 1080 zufällig auch in die Zukunft reisen? Dann bitte zum 17.06


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den test so durchlese, ist die 1070 durch die bank weg schneller als eine titan x.
> 
> Mich würde ein vergleich zu einer custom 980ti interessieren.
> 
> ...




Angenommen beide wurden in dem geleakten Test in den 9 Benchmarks im Refernzdesign bzw. als FE mit ihrer Boost-Taktung getestet (1070 1683 MHz vs. 980Ti 1075 MHz) wird sich das Blatt auch bei den Custom-Designs nicht zugunsten der 980Ti wenden. Selbst wenn es bei 980Ti 1500 MHz und 1070 @2000MHz zu einem Gleichstand gemittelt über eine handvoll Benchmarks kommt, spricht imo nichts mehr für einen Neukauf einer 980Ti.
Bei Ebay haben gebrauchte Titan X für 500€ den Besitzer gewechselt. So ein Angebot kann man sich noch überlegen.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Sehe ich auch so. Ich werde sowieso erstmal die offiziellen tests abwarten, so wie es aussieht, werde ich mir ne 1070 kaufen. Mit oc dann so schnell wie ne stock 1080, das sollte mehr als reichen. Zur not eine 2te rein und fertig


----------



## Knochey (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Ich werde sowieso erstmal die offiziellen tests abwarten, so wie es aussieht, werde ich mir ne 1070 kaufen. Mit oc dann so schnell wie ne stock 1080, das sollte mehr als reichen. Zur not eine 2te rein und fertig



Nichts für ungut aber ich glaube nicht das du mit einer 1070 OC an eine Stock 1080 ran kommst. Was ich so sehe ist die 1080 weit genug von der 1070 entfernt. Nvidia macht nicht noch mal den "Fehler" wie bei der 970/980.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Dafür ist die 1070 auch zu sehr beschnitten: 640 Shader weniger und kein DDR5X.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Dafür ist die 1070 auch zu sehr beschnitten: 640 Shader weniger und kein DDR5X.



Mag sein, aber wenn die Karte 450€ kostet, dann ist das ein ernstzunehmender Dealbreaker. Bisher sehe ich auch keine Notwendigkeit ne 170 oder gar nen P10 mit GDDR5X auszurüsten. 
Ich vermute dass die Custon 170 bei 420€ starten. Das wäre ein gutes Angebot und würde zu den 699€ für die ersten 180 passen. Theotretisch kann man ja auch bei der 170 das Powerlimit erhöhen um mit Lightning Karten an die 180 heranzureichen


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das ist klar. Die schnellsten Modelle waren schon immer unverhältnismäßig teuer.


----------



## v3nom (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Keine EK Kühler für EVGA-Eigen-PCBs 
https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooli...a_1080_hydro_copper_blocks_are_not_by_ek_nor/


----------



## chischko (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Keine EK Kühler für EVGA-Eigen-PCBs
> EVGA 1080 Hydro copper blocks are not by EK, nor are they making blocks for any non-reference EVGA cards (x-post from /r/NVIDIA and /r/TEAMEVGA : watercooling



Hm mei... Warten wir mal ab, wie sie sich bzgl. der 1080 Ti entscheiden .... Mir eigentlich egal: Es gitb ja noch andere Anbieter, und wenn EK mein Geld nicht will... Selbst Schuld!!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Kauf Thelema .... ich kauf mir die Karte ja zum zocken und nicht zum overclocken.... welche Games wird man damit spielen können, welche Games müssten da kommen  ?


----------



## BmwM3 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Geforce GTX 1080 Ti versehentlich von Zotac geleakt?


----------



## Knochey (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



BmwM3 schrieb:


> Geforce GTX 1080 Ti versehentlich von Zotac geleakt?



String im Treiber editieren und die Reg bearbeiten. Schon hast du ne wundervolle 1080 TI 

Außerdem wird Geforce in den Treibern immer mit "GeForce" geschrieben. Da ist schon der erste Fehler. Außerdem warum sollte ne 1080 TI nur 1344 MHz haben wenn die GTX 1080 schon an die 2GHz kommt. Also die 1080 TI wird mit mindestens 1500MHz Base Clock erscheinen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Knochey schrieb:


> String im Treiber editieren und die Reg bearbeiten. Schon hast du ne wundervolle 1080 TI
> 
> Außerdem wird Geforce in den Treibern immer mit "GeForce" geschrieben. Da ist schon der erste Fehler. Außerdem warum sollte ne 1080 TI nur 1344 MHz haben wenn die GTX 1080 schon an die 2GHz kommt. Also die 1080 TI wird mit mindestens 1500MHz Base Clock erscheinen.


muss nicht sein das sind verschiedene Chips.


----------



## Starcook (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Servus! Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle EVGA SC+ 980Ti-Besitzer:

Ich setze nun seit vielen Jahren auf MSI-Karten, hatten für mich ein guten Kompromiss von Power und Lautstärke.

Die Gaming X ist mir allerdings zu teuer, weswegen ich überlege, mir eine EVGA SC+ zu holen. Wie waren eure Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler? Der scheint bei der 1080 ja identisch zu sein. Rein optisch wirkt er irgendwie etwas schwach, aber das kann ja natürlich täuschen.


----------



## Knochey (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> muss nicht sein das sind verschiedene Chips.



Aber wäre komisch das Nvidia das nach 5 Jahren plötzlich bei einer TI Version ändert...


----------



## Knochey (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Starcook schrieb:


> Servus! Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle EVGA SC+ 980Ti-Besitzer:
> 
> Ich setze nun seit vielen Jahren auf MSI-Karten, hatten für mich ein guten Kompromiss von Power und Lautstärke.
> 
> Die Gaming X ist mir allerdings zu teuer, weswegen ich überlege, mir eine EVGA SC+ zu holen. Wie waren eure Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler? Der scheint bei der 1080 ja identisch zu sein. Rein optisch wirkt er irgendwie erwas schwach, aber das kann ja natürlich täuschen.



Meine Empfehlung ist schau dir mal die Palit GTX 1080 Super JetStream Edition an. Sie taktet mit guten 1.847 MHz und bleibt auch recht Kühl. Dazu kostet Sie nur 719,- € meiner Meinung nach das beste Angebot zurzeit..

Mit meiner GTX 970 von Palit komme ich auf 1.476 MHz Takt ohne die Spannung anzuheben und alles funktioniert noch super ^^ Meiner Meinung nach eine super Leistung für den Preis.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Knochey schrieb:


> Aber wäre komisch das Nvidia das nach 5 Jahren plötzlich bei einer TI Version ändert...


das kommt ja immer darauf an was der Chip mitmacht da hat Nvidia nur begrenzt Einfluss drauf


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Knochey schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung ist schau dir mal die Palit GTX 1080 Super JetStream Edition an. Sie taktet mit guten 1.847 MHz und bleibt auch recht Kühl. Dazu kostet Sie nur 719,- € meiner Meinung nach das beste Angebot zurzeit..
> 
> Mit meiner GTX 970 von Palit komme ich auf 1.476 MHz Takt ohne die Spannung anzuheben und alles funktioniert noch super ^^ Meiner Meinung nach eine super Leistung für den Preis.


Da haste aber auch mit nehm tool was verändert, im Auslieferungszustand läuft die sicher auch so bei 1400Mhz rum oder ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Oder diese EVGA mit dem AC3.0 Lüftersystem für unter 700 Euro. 
Da es der gleiche Lüfter verbaut ist, wie auf der Superclocked,  kann man diese leicht manuell hoch takten und bezahlt nicht 50 euro mehr, nur weil die vom Werk aus übertaktet ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Oder diese EVGA mit dem AC3.0 Lüftersystem für unter 700 Euro.
> Da es der gleiche Lüfter verbaut ist, wie auf der Superclocked,  kann man diese leicht manuell hoch takten und bezahlt nicht 50 euro mehr, nur weil die vom Werk aus übertaktet ist.



generel ist es eig sinfrei die teurere oc version zu kaufen, auser die hat nen anderes pcb. nur trauen sich die meisten halt niocht ans oc ran, obwohl 10min einlesen und regler minimal vgerändern weder was kaputmacht noch grose gefahr dazu besteht., aber nunja jedem das seine ne^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei der Leistung einer 1080er ist das irgendwie nicht nötig. Ob man 120 oder 144 Fps hat ist auch wurst find ich 
4K Leistung liegt meistens ja auch über 40 Fps, von daher auch gut spielbar.


----------



## Knochey (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Da haste aber auch mit nehm tool was verändert, im Auslieferungszustand läuft die sicher auch so bei 1400Mhz rum oder ?



Mit dem MSI Afterburner auf +78 und dann läuft die locker auf 1.476 MHz. Höher geht nicht dann kommt die ans Power Limit.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Knochey schrieb:


> Mit dem MSI Afterburner auf +78 und dann läuft die locker auf 1.476 MHz. Höher geht nicht dann kommt die ans Power Limit.


Davon bin ich ausgegangen 

Also wenn meine Karte im laufe der Woche kommt werd ich mal paar Videos machen und Screens ohne  aber ohne O.C , einfach so wie sie daher kommt. Bin gespannt wie sehr das Gehäuse dabei hilft die Temperaturen niedrig zu halten oder ob die Karte schnell an seine 83° kommt.
Werde wohl auch aus langeweile vorher noch Vergleichsbilder machen zum Vergleich zu meiner 970er Extreme von Zotac gegen die 1080er F.E


----------



## Starcook (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Oder diese EVGA mit dem AC3.0 Lüftersystem für unter 700 Euro.
> Da es der gleiche Lüfter verbaut ist, wie auf der Superclocked,  kann man diese leicht manuell hoch takten und bezahlt nicht 50 euro mehr, nur weil die vom Werk aus übertaktet ist.



Eine EVGA unter 700€ find ich nirgends. (


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 : Titan-X-Leistung bei GTX-960-Verbrauch


----------



## CL_Audio (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Starcook schrieb:


> Eine EVGA unter 700€ find ich nirgends. (



EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5X


----------



## Snowhack (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Starcook schrieb:


> Eine EVGA unter 700€ find ich nirgends. (



hier mal ein überblick von den EVGA Karten die in absehbarer Zeit kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht bei 669€ los und endet aktuell bei 769€

Ich habe jetzt 25% mehr Leistung bei 200 Watt Ersparnis gegenüber meiner 980ti   @ 1,5Ghz

Ich kann eine GTX1080 nur empfehlen bei Spielen oder wenn weniger abwärme im Rechner erwünscht ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich als Hobby OCler interessiert nicht was geht mit LN2, sondern was unterm Strich übrig bleibt im Alltag und das sind aktuell 25% wenn ich die 1080 Übertakte.

und die Karte hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaft dann bestimmt 30% mehr bei 2,25Ghz


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Starcook schrieb:


> Eine EVGA unter 700€ find ich nirgends. (



war bei caseking und wohl ein Lockangeboit.
Aber schau mal hier:

8192MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv PCIe <-669€

8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 <- 699€


Edit:

CL_Audio hat Sie gefunden.


----------



## Hakenden (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine beiden ! 

Und hier ein Link zu Firestrike Ultra Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME

Edit: Mal zum Vergleich 3x Titan X  www.3dmark.com/fs/8034328


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Aletr Schwede ist das Geil!


----------



## chischko (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Nett aber der Link scheint defekt zu sein?
Edit: Vergiss es, iPad hat gesponnen.


----------



## Bluefire (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hat hier irgend jemand die Möglichkeit FarCry Primal mit ner 1080 auf 4k + Ultra Settings zu testen?

Edit: hab grad was gefunden: Far Cry Primal 4K Benchmark GTX 1080 - YouTube
.. Nur ob da wirklich ne 1080 dahinter steckt kp. Hoffentlich macht er noch nen Benchmark mit AA aus und HD Texturen an.

Noch weitere Benchmarks:
GTX 1080 vs 980 Ti | Siege, Division & ROTR | OVERCLOCKED - YouTube

...So wies aussieht sind, wenn beide Karte übertaktet sind, im 4k Bereich +/- 10 FPS bei der 1080 Ti mehr drin!?


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Der Grund warum es von EKWB keine Kühler dür die EVGA FTW und Classified geben wird:

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Line-Up


----------



## chischko (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ah... Na hoffentlich wird es die Classy 1080Ti auch als LuKü Modell geben und die WaKü Lösung mit nem ordentlichen Hersteller zusamme entwickelt/gefertigt... die bisherigen Modelle mit integrierter WaKü von EVGA waren ja nur mäßig geil soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Hackslash (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wie sieht es denn im Moment aus. 
Eher die asus oder die evga ftw?


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Asus hat beim Kühler leider wieder einen Fail produziert:

[Special] Hands-On: ASUS ROG GTX 1080 STRIX Review / Test - YouTube

Von daher würde ich zur Evga FTW greifen:

-2x8Pin
-Dualbios (als Sicherheit bei einem Modbios)
-Guten Service
-Neben Back- auch Frontplate, die als größer passiver Kühler für die VRMs und den Speicher fungiert
- 10+2 Phasen

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/05/EVGA-GTX-1080-FTW-PCB2.jpg

http://static.evga.com/articles/01007/images/products/comparison_chart_EN.png


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Asus hat leider wieder einen Fail produziert:
> 
> [Special] Hands-On: ASUS ROG GTX 1080 STRIX Review / Test - YouTube
> 
> ...


Wo ist denn da nen fail? Ich seh da nichts schlimmes. Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Kühler, asus hat bei der 290/390 gewiss kein gutes Händchen gehabt, aber die 180 watt tdp kühlt der Kühler doch locker weg...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der Grund warum es von EKWB keine Kühler dür die EVGA FTW und Classified geben wird:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Line-Up



habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass es deswegen keine Waterblocks von EK gibt weil sie die selber herstellen wollen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Ja, so schauts aus.


----------



## -Kerby- (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da nen fail? Ich seh da nichts schlimmes. Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Kühler, asus hat bei der 290/390 gewiss kein gutes Händchen gehabt, aber die 180 watt tdp kühlt der Kühler doch locker weg...



Ich glaube, der Fail ist, dass einer der Heatpipes keinen direkten Kontakt zum Chip hat.
Das war schonmal in der letzten Generation bei einer Asus-Karte so.


----------



## Hackslash (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Asus hat beim Kühler leider wieder einen Fail produziert:
> 
> [Special] Hands-On: ASUS ROG GTX 1080 STRIX Review / Test - YouTube
> 
> ...


Was genau ist da fail? 
Das nicht alle heatpipes die DIE berühren oder die seltsam platzieren pads auf dem vram? 

Evga hab ich nicht so das Vertrauen die verbauen meist den billigsten mist auf dem pcb. 

Gibt noch keine pcb Bilder von der ftw oder? 

Ich bin mir zur Zeit echt nicht sicher was ich hole....

Ach noch was lieber bei evga direkt oder Versand Handel irgendwo bestellen?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Bei so was hat man echt Angst umzusteigen ... wenn man keinen einzigen Test mehr trauen kann.....


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da nen fail? Ich seh da nichts schlimmes. Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Kühler, asus hat bei der 290/390 gewiss kein gutes Händchen gehabt, aber die 180 watt tdp kühlt der Kühler doch locker weg...


Wieder 2 nicht aufliegende Heatpipes sind kein Fail?


----------



## defPlaya (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Hat hier irgend jemand die Möglichkeit FarCry Primal mit ner 1080 auf 4k + Ultra Settings zu testen?
> 
> Edit: hab grad was gefunden: Far Cry Primal 4K Benchmark GTX 1080 - YouTube
> .. Nur ob da wirklich ne 1080 dahinter steckt kp. Hoffentlich macht er noch nen Benchmark mit AA aus und HD Texturen an.
> ...



LOL! Die Übertaktung der 980 Ti ist aber schwach. Er sagt, dass er das maximum an Oc herausgeholt hat aber die meisten 980erTi schaffen unter Luft locker 1450 MHz. Seine geht teilweise auf 1380 MHz runter. Das verfäscht das Ergebniss ordentlich. Mit einer auf 1500 Mhz übertakteten 980Ti sähen die Ergebnisse anders aus.


----------



## homer2123 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Das Video finde ich auch ganz Interessant .

GTX 1080 vs. 980 vs. 980 Ti: Overclocking Battle - YouTube


----------



## Bluefire (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hmm GTX 1080 vs. 980 vs. 980 Ti: Overclocking Battle - YouTube (5m42s)
Iwie nicht gerade so berauschend was die 1080 OC gegenüber der 980 Ti OC in FarCry Primal raushaut  ...bin mal auf mehr Benchmarks gespannt


----------



## Usarian (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

CET - Tweaking The Second Order of 10 - 29 - 05 - 16 : 23: 59 - YouTube

Hat das jemand schon gesehen? Ist es vielleicht die 1070? Heisst das, dass die NDA gleich in weniger als ne halbe Stunde aufgehoben wird? ^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Also ich sehe das dort 1070er steht aber von ner NDA habe ich nichts gehört ... .


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Der Test zur 1070 ist jetzt online:

Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Titan-X-Leistung zum halben Preis


----------



## TheNyan (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Wow, das hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet


----------



## Hackslash (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem evga Shop? Ist der schnell? Wie läuft das ggf mit Widerruf bei denen?


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

selbst nochnie dort gekauft, aber was wiederruf angeht gibt es absolut kein besseren support als evga. hatte nie probleme damit, auch keiner in meinem bekantenkreis und da setzten locken 40% auf evga grakas und teilweise auch mainboards.

Edit: Rest war Stuss durch halbwissen


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Man bestellt doch nicht aus Übersee, die Karten werden aus München verschickt.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Hmm mit oc so schnell wie ne oc 980ti. Wie vermutet. Jetzt muss der preis nur stimmen und ich weiss genau, welche graka als nächste bei mir verbaut ist.


----------



## Stratton (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Die 1080 FE für 722,--. Allerdings nicht lagernd.

PNY GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da sich hier einiges um die 1080 Ti gedreht hat hier mal ein Laberthread dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/439484-gtx-1080-ti-laberthread.html#post8243858


----------



## Duvar (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was haltet ihr denn hier von? Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Noch zu teuer!


----------



## MDJ (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine Bitte an einen GTX 1080-Besitzer, falls sich einer dafür bereit dazu erklärt:
Ich hätte gerne 3 "spezielle" Benchmarks im Heaven-Benchmark, wo es mir um die Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahl geht und wie sie sich auf verschiedenen Szenarien auswirkt, bei verschiedene Frameeinstellungen (Framelimitierungen durch Hz-Einstellung oder FPS-Limitierung per Treiber bei aktivem adaptiv V-Sync). Hintergrund ist die Interesse, wie sich die Temp und Geräuschentwicklung durch die Framelimitierung reduzieren lässt.

Auflösung wäre 1080p. Ich weis, 1080p ist kein Stress für die Karte, aber würde mich halt interessieren. Würde alternativ aber auch 1440p nehmen 
Testszenario: Heaven-Benchmark (alles max.). Einfach nur starten, Demo laufen lassen - relevant ist der Temperaturwert, bei dem sich die Karte dann einpendelt.
1. Durchschnitts-Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl ohne Limitierung und ohne adaptiv VSync
2. Durchschnitts-Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl bei 144 Frames (oder 144Hz) bei aktiven adaptiv VSync
3. Durchschnitts-Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl bei 60 Frames (oder 60Hz) bei aktiven adaptiv VSync


----------



## v3nom (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn hier von? Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase



Ich sehe bei der Karte nur zwei Vorteile:
- lautlos im Leerlauf
- OC ab Werk

Ansonsten ziemlich mau, wenn man bendenkt das man keine höheren OC Ergebnisse als eine FE erreichen kann. Für ne WaKü lohnt sich momentan doch nur eine günstige Karte mit FE PCB (ohne FE Kühler), da diese auch "nur" auf 2-2,1GHz kommt.
Bleibt abzuwarten ob ein alternatives BIOS mehr OC Potential erlaubt.


----------



## Pulverdings (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Snowhack schrieb:


> und die Karte hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir was zur Lautstärke des Lüfters was sagen? 

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir die günstige von EVGA zuzulegen, da mir OC Potential relativ egal ist, mir langt schon die Stock Leistung der GTX 1080. Dafür lege ich aber wert darauf eine möglichst leise Karte zu bekommen..


----------



## GEChun (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt es schon etwas aktuelleres zu der Dual Bridge für SLI bei der 1070 & 1080?


----------



## Stratton (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das hier habe ich gerade gefunden.

Preview: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 SLI benchmarked - HardwareZone.com.sg


----------



## Frittenkalle (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Cb hat die Strix getestet. Oc ist hier recht dürftig bei 2,1 kam es schon zum Treiberreset, Stabil waren 2050 mhz drinnen.  Scheint so als ob der Sweetspot so bei 2 bis 2,1 ghz liegt. Ansonsten eine sehr gute Karte und rund 18% schneller mit 2ghz als ne gut frisierte 980 ti. 

Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Solange ich keinen OC Test mit Spannungserhöhung, erweiterten Power-Target und mindestens 1x6Pin + 1x8Pin PCIe Stromversorgung gesehen habe, lege ich mich bei der 1080 und 1070 auf kein OC-Limit fest. Auf jeden Fall liegen damit beide jenseits der 2000 Mhz. Beim GM200 sind es 1450-1550 MHz, beim GP104 möglichweise 2100-2200Mhz. Sicher ist nur, dass noch nichts sicher ist.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Montag kommen zwei EVGA ACX3 DZ Edition
> 
> Ich möchte 2Ghz halten können dann bin ich zufrieden alles andere ist überbewertet. Das überlasse ich euch





SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Bilder gibts 100% am Montag.


Wo sind denn jetzt die beiden Schönen?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn jetzt die beiden Schönen?


Ich warte auch !


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Cb hat die Strix getestet. Oc ist hier recht dürftig bei 2,1 kam es schon zum Treiberreset, Stabil waren 2050 mhz drinnen.  Scheint so als ob der Sweetspot so bei 2 bis 2,1 ghz liegt. Ansonsten eine sehr gute Karte und rund 18% schneller mit 2ghz als ne gut frisierte 980 ti.
> 
> Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase



Was die Lautstärke der Strix angeht ist sie unter Last genau so laut wie die Founters.E und sie erreich auch gute 73° .


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stratton schrieb:


> Das hier habe ich gerade gefunden.
> 
> Preview: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 SLI benchmarked - HardwareZone.com.sg



Man muss schon sagen die SLI Brücke sieht super aus, schade das sie nicht das Grüne Nvidia Logo reingemacht haben :/


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



M4gic schrieb:


> Kurzes Update von mir - ich schicke sie zurück.
> Das oft vorkommende Hochdrehen der Lüfter geht mir unglaublich auf den Sack. Wäre das nicht würde ich die Karte behalten, aber so ist mir das keine 800€ Wert


Hast du den schon mit nvida geschrieben ?


----------



## MDJ (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



M4gic schrieb:


> Kurzes Update von mir - ich schicke sie zurück.
> Das oft vorkommende Hochdrehen der Lüfter geht mir unglaublich auf den Sack. Wäre das nicht würde ich die Karte behalten, aber so ist mir das keine 800€ Wert


Naja, so wie es bisher klingt, scheint es eine Treibersache zu sein... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies "Standard" sein soll.


----------



## Hakenden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME

Ultra 

Meine Wasserkühlblöcke kommen Mittwoch.


----------



## Hakenden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*

Naja Mit OC 30 Prozent Schneller als ne OC 980 Ti ....

Hatte vorher ne Titan X und die ist grottig gegen die 1080 vorallem wenn es um sli skalierung geht -_-


----------



## Knochey (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Naja Mit OC 30 Prozent Schneller als ne OC 980 Ti ....
> 
> Hatte vorher ne Titan X und die ist grottig gegen die 1080 vorallem wenn es um sli skalierung geht -_-



Ist die SLI Skalierung bei der 1080 gut? Besser als bei einer 980 TI?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pascal/ GTX 1080/1070- Laberthread*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Naja Mit OC 30 Prozent Schneller als ne OC 980 Ti ....
> 
> Hatte vorher ne Titan X und die ist grottig gegen die 1080 vorallem wenn es um sli skalierung geht -_-


Mir kommts auch vor wie wenn die FPS Werte bei SLI viel besser aussehen als früher, kann mich auch täuschen oder die SLI Profile sind so gut geworden


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hakenden schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Meine Wasserkühlblöcke kommen Mittwoch.



Kannst auch mal ein Foto machen wo die 2 im Betrieb sind in deinem Rechner, würde gerne das Grüne leuchten sehen *.*


----------



## Hakenden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Kannst auch mal ein Foto machen wo die 2 im Betrieb sind in deinem Rechner, würde gerne das Grüne leuchten sehen *.*



uno momento


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hakenden schrieb:


> uno momento


Hast du eigentlich kein Lüfter Problem ?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sry Jungs ich konnte meine Karten nicht abholen. Nach zwei Wochen Urlaub war jede menge Arbeit. Ich habe den  Termin auf Morgen verschoben.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Sry Jungs ich konnte meine Karten nicht abholen. Nach zwei Wochen Urlaub war jede menge Arbeit. Ich habe den  Termin auf Morgen verschoben.


Kann ich nachvollziehn, bei uns gibts auch viel Arbeit, gut für die Firma aber schlecht wenn man keine Zeit hat


----------



## SchlimmFinger (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hakenden schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Meine Wasserkühlblöcke kommen Mittwoch.



Mit zwei GTX980 TI, leider habe ich keine Vollversion Key von 3DMARK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XdN9DxR-JVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hakenden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind se .


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr schön


----------



## SchlimmFinger (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bääääh was ist das für eine SLI Brücke die Bremmst ja deine beide Karten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die neue scheints ja noch nicht zu geben ... oder gibts die schon  ?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wozu die neue???? Hier die Aktuelle V2 Sli Brücke  EVGA - Articles - EVGA Pro SLI Bridges V2

*NEXT GENERATION FEATURES*



Separate models to support 2-Way (Short), 2-Way (Standard), 3-Way SLI or 4-Way SLI.
High pixel clock design optimized for 4K+ and 120Hz+ gaming.
Included covers allow you to customize the LED color of your bridge.
EVGA logo illuminates on select GeForce GTX graphics cards.
Compatible with all SLI enabled graphics cards.
Looks super awesome!

Evga Pro SLI Bridges V2: Beleuchtete SLI-Brucken mit "High Pixel Clock Design"​


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gefällt mir aber wie teuer ist die  ?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du wirst mir nicht Glauben ich habe für 22€ über Amazon geschnappt. Normal Kosten diese SLI Brücken 50€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da wäre ein Vergleich ziemlich spannend ob die neue SLI Brücke irgend einen Unterschied macht .


----------



## Hakenden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Bääääh was ist das für eine SLI Brücke die Bremmst ja deine beide Karten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja dafür hab ich am Wochenende nen dicken Custom Loop mit Asus Enthusiast Sli Bridge ^^


----------



## SchlimmFinger (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist fein


----------



## Hakenden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Das ist fein


 
Wieso machst du dir eigentlich keinen  ?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Keine Ahnung eventuell bei meinem nächsten Urlaub.


----------



## GEChun (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Da wäre ein Vergleich ziemlich spannend ob die neue SLI Brücke irgend einen Unterschied macht .



100% wird die neue SLI Brücke einen Unterschied machen. 
Die GPUs können ja durch den höheren Datentraffic viel besser Synchronisieren. 
Ab WQHD könnten auch Performance Schübe dabei sein! 
AlSo die neue Bridge ist quasi Pflicht für die Pascals!


----------



## Hakenden (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab Crysis 3 ebend gestartet und hatte mit der normalen Hardbridge  microstuttering -_-

Ansonsten bei noch keinen Spiel.


----------



## Pulverdings (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@SchlimmFinger: Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus, das sind ja die mit dem ACX3.0 Kühler oder?

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass du die ja erst frühstens heute abholst... Also ignoriere einfach erstmal die Frage...


----------



## PBJ (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hi folks! kurze frage, wie seht ihr das, macht ne 1070 (liebäugel bislang mit der msi gaming, gerade die ersten fotos gesehen... ) sinn auf nem Sockel 1366 / X58 Satz / i7 920 D0? 
hintergrund der frage ist zum einen, ob die cpu zu stark limitieren könnte aber auch ob der 16xPCI-E mit noch version 1 (ist doch noch 1, oder?) bremsen könnte. direct x12 ist ja hardware unabhängig oder? sorry, bin echt ein bisschen raus, wie ihr sehen könnt... hab' nen neuen 27"er eizo und will in 2560x1440 auf 60Hz spielen... settings auf anschlag, natürlich, wenn schon denn schon... danke euch! 

(rest der specs in der signatur)


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das mit PCIe passt, da hast 2.0.
Für DX12 brauchst du zwingend Windows 10.


----------



## m0bbed (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

weiss nicht, ob die frage hier schon gestellt worden ist. 
Wie sieht es aus mit Spulenfiepen bei der 1080? Bin da recht empfindlich und hab deswegen keine der 970er karten behalten und auch die 980 und 980Ti hatten alle SPulenfiepen. Mal mehr mal weniger. Die 970er waren aber mit abstand die schlimmsten.

Wenn jemand mal drauf achten könnte bei der neuen Generation und hier kurz Feedback geben könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar darüber...


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das kannst du nicht nur an der Grafikkarte ausmachen.
Gerade das Netzteil spielt da noch mit rein.


----------



## m0bbed (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

liest man ja öfter, aber ich habe den Gegentest selber gemacht. Alle 3 Netzteile brachten meine gtx970/980 gleich schlimm zum Singen...
- Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX 2.3 (SS-520GM2) 
- be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) 
- Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT) 

So viel zu dieser These...


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



m0bbed schrieb:


> liest man ja öfter, aber ich habe den Gegentest selber gemacht. Alle 3 Netzteile brachten meine gtx970/980 gleich schlimm zum Singen...
> - Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX 2.3 (SS-520GM2)
> - be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
> - Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT)
> ...



Und ich hatte ein gegenteiliges Erlebnis. Während meine GTX980Ti bei 500 FPS schon hörbar gesungen hat mit einem Dark Power Pro 10 650 Watt, war der Spuk beim aktuellen Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt erst bei 1000 FPS mit gleicher Lautstärke und intensität zu vernehmen.

Ergo spielt das Netzteil schon eine gewisse Rolle ... BTW. Die von dir getesteten Netzteile sind nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt gut für Maxwell-Karten geeignet zu sein, alle durch die Bank weg gruppenreguliert.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir war es das DPP10 550W gegenüber dem Antec Edge 550W, BeQuiet E10 500W (CM).
Alle drei waren wesentlich besser was das Spulenfiepen angeht.


----------



## m0bbed (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ok, bin zugegebenermaßen kein experte was Netzteile angeht. Was bedeutet denn gruppenreguliert?
WÄre ein EVGA SuperNOVA G2 650 650W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0650-Y3) besser geeignet? Weil das hätte ich auch noch...

Oder anders gefragt, welche Netzteile sind zu empfehlen was spulenfiepen betrifft?

Sind dann also Netzteile mit  DC-DC Technik zu bevorzugen, vermute ich mal?


----------



## chischko (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



m0bbed schrieb:


> ok, bin zugegebenermaßen kein experte was Netzteile angeht. Was bedeutet denn gruppenreguliert?
> WÄre ein EVGA SuperNOVA G2 650 650W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0650-Y3) besser geeignet? Weil das hätte ich auch noch...
> 
> Oder anders gefragt, welche Netzteile sind zu empfehlen was spulenfiepen betrifft?
> ...



Threshold - Gruppenregulierung


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



m0bbed schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt, welche Netzteile sind zu empfehlen was spulenfiepen betrifft?
> 
> Sind dann also Netzteile mit  DC-DC Technik zu bevorzugen, vermute ich mal?



Das ist wie eine Lotterie. Die beiden Netzteile die ich getestet habe waren beide DC-DC. 
Du kannst auch hier Glück oder Pech haben.
Genau wie die Grafikkarten kannst du eines haben das Spulenfiepen begünstigt oder eben nicht und das ganze in der gleichen Baureihe.
Gleiches gilt auch bei den Grafikkarten. Meine pfeift erst ab 1000 (500) FPS hörbar, eine andere aus der gleichen Baureihe kann schon bei 100 FPS fröhlich vor sich hinpfeifen.

Aber aus anderen Gründen ist ein DC/DC-Netzteil grade bei Maxwell vorzuziehen. Nämlich dann, wenn du die anderen Komponenten gerne länger behalten möchtest. 

Dein EVGA dürfte den anderen Netzteilen hier vorzuziehen sein ... 

Was das Spulenfiepen angeht ... Hier hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## CL_Audio (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

DIe bisher billigste GTX 1080 (669 Euro), die ich beim stöbern so gefunden habe:

8192MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv PCIe

Was haltet ihr von der Karte? Bin es mir gerade schwer am überlegen.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du erwartest nicht wirklich Erfahrungswerte, oder?


----------



## pokusa (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann dir noch keiner sagen, da - Überraschung - noch nicht draußen! Liest sich halt nach einem eher "unterklassigen" Custom Modell. Ob man sich in diesem Preissegment noch die 50€ zur Palit sparen sollte? Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## CL_Audio (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab doch auch gar nicht nach Erfahrungswerten gefragt, sondern nach Meinungen .


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Meinung dazu ist, ohne Grund wird sie nicht soviel billiger sein, vieleicht bissal schlechtere Verarbeitung usw. Man muss aber auch sagen das die Asus Strix genau so laut ist wie eine Founters Edition, nach Erfahrungswerten von Tests ! 

Ich habe gesehen das die Strix bei 810 Euro liegen soll und eigentlich rein nur von Led Beleuchtung der F.E überlegen ist, den übertakten kann man sie beide gut bis zu diesen Grenzwert von 2Ghz ~


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt drauf an, was du mit der Karte vorhast und wo sie gespart haben ... Nur am Kühler mit Standard PCB und Bauteilen, dann könnte man sie gut unter Wasser setzen. 
Wenn sie auch bei den Bauteilen gespart haben sieht es eher finster aus.


----------



## Knochey (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Denkt ihr denn die Palit JetStream wird wieder gut verarbeitet sein.. Ich meine es ist der gleiche Lüfter und ne schicke Backplate hat sie auch ^^


----------



## pokusa (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie gesagt: Spekulatius schmecken mir nicht besonders gut! Wenn man schon in ein Luxus-Restaurant essen geht...warum sollte man sich dann das billigste bestellen?

Ansonsten: Abwarten.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ThomasHAFX
Die Strix ist nicht nur überlegen weil sie leds hat  mit der bekommt man 2ghz auch stabil denn die rennt nicht ins Powerlimit woe die FE


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Irgendwie doch.
PT ist bei der 198W und bei 120% dementsprechend 237W.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> @ThomasHAFX
> Die Strix ist nicht nur überlegen weil sie leds hat  mit der bekommt man 2ghz auch stabil denn die rennt nicht ins Powerlimit woe die FE



Das schafft die F.E scheinbar auch laut einiger Tests im Forum, zwar muss man die Lüfter aufdrehen aber dies ist scheinbar auch möglich.
Auch wurst, die Leistung zählt und das bieten beide 


Wegen dem Lüfter Problem im Nvidia Forum >

Thank you all. I think I was able to reproduce this. Working with software team to investigate.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ja aber nicht immer die FE wackelt, ich muss aber sagen von der Strixx halte ich ehrlich gesagt nichts


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat Nvidia halt schlau gemacht.... tjo... was soll man da noch sagen  

Ich bin ja gespannt wie sie das Problem jetzt eigentlich fixxn wollen, geht ja eigentlich nur über den Treiber.... ist aber ein Bios Problem der Karte oder ?


----------



## Thaiminater (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die EVGA Classified sieht ja schon schnieke aus aber die kostet sicher 900 Euro


----------



## Boarder1312 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was würdet ihr sagen, 2x 1070 oder 1x 1080 verbauen?
Kosten sind ja ähnlich. Also 2x ca 400€ oder 1x 800€.


----------



## Schnurres (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man hört doch immer wieder, dass SLI nicht mehr so viel bringt, also bezogen auf Spieleunterstützung. Daher wüßte ich nicht, ob ich ein SLI-System empfehlen würde.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja normalerweise bringen die Spiele auch SLI Unterstützung mit und nicht umgekehrt. Daher wüsste ich nicht ob ich mich dazu äußern sollte.


----------



## DrAg0n141 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal ne Frage oder Einschätzung von euch, Will mir gerne ein GTX 1080 holen aber bin mir unsicher welche. Habe vor so viel es geht zu übertakten für 24/7 zusätzlich soll die Karte unter Wasser laufen. Bin daher am überlegen eine ganz einfach zu holen wie die EVGA GTX 1080 SC mit 1 x 8PIN oder noch etwas zu warten aber wer weiß wie lange noch auf einen Wasserblock für die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW oder vergleichbares mit 2 x 8 PIN. Meint ihr an Leistung nehmen die sich beim übertakten viel oder wird bei der EVGA GTX 1080 FTW mit pech auch nicht mehr viel mehr nach oben hin möglich sein?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@boarder1234
Spielst du in 4K?


----------



## v3nom (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DrAg0n141 schrieb:


> Meint ihr an Leistung nehmen die sich beim übertakten viel oder wird bei der EVGA GTX 1080 FTW mit pech auch nicht mehr viel mehr nach oben hin möglich sein?



Das kommt darauf an, ob die Hersteller in ihren BIOS Anpassungen vornehmen und mehr Spannung und Leistung erlauben... wird sich zeigen.
EK wird keine Kühler anbieten für EVGA Karten, aber EVGA wird selber welche anbieten.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich glaube kaum , dass die Boardpartner da grosse Möglichkeiten haben um die Leistung zu steigern.
Wenn es selbst  @der8auer  mit allen Möglichkeiten ohne Erfolg versucht hat .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...us-der-overclocking-szene-eher-negativ-4.html


----------



## DrAg0n141 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja das habe ich auch alles gelesen, deswegen bin ich auch echt skeptisch ob es isch lohnt auf eine andere Variante zu warten, da ,mir der Kühler ja egal ist und man die Founders Edition auch auf ihre 2Ghz mit Glück sogar etwas mehr bekommt.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Momentan bin ich der Meinung , dass es leistungsmäßig keinen Unterschied macht von welchem Boardpartner man kauft.
Das Warten lohnt insofern nur , dass man später auch Tests von den angebotenen Kühllösungen hat. 
 @der8auer hat zwar angedeutet , dass es eventuell noch eine Lösung geben wird , aber ob was kommt und vor allem für uns ist fraglich.


----------



## DrAg0n141 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja und die Kühllösungen interessieren mich nicht da ich sowieso auf einen Wasserkühler umbauen wollte.


----------



## TammerID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Test zur Inno3D iChill GTX 1080 X3
Klingt gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## v3nom (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TammerID schrieb:


> Test zur Inno3D iChill GTX 1080 X3
> Klingt gar nicht mal so schlecht



260W PT und keine 2GHz... finde ich schon bitter. Trotzdem schöne Karte.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da Polaris nichts geworden ist, steht der 1070 nichts mehr im Weg 

Mal sehen wann EVGA und Asus ihre Customs Design bringen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Da Polaris nichts geworden ist, steht der 1070 nichts mehr im Weg
> 
> Mal sehen wann EVGA und Asus ihre Customs Design bringen


was heißt nichts geworden die haben es ja von Anfang an gesagt das die nicht gegen 980ti und CO. antreten werden. Vega soll das machen


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> was heißt nichts geworden die haben es ja von Anfang an gesagt das die nicht gegen 980ti und CO. antreten werden. Vega soll das machen


Das wollen die Leute nicht verstehen, gib es auf


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das wollen die Leute nicht verstehen, gib es auf


ja ich glaub auch, das ist bloß traurig wenn ich da höre AMD habe seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, die Ziele waren klar definiert und wurdenerreicht, wer sind dieses Menschen sitzen die bei AMD im Vorstand oder was


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen möchte, kann ich nur das bewerten was aktuell auf dem Markt ist (bzw. in den nächsten Wochen kommt).

und da AMD meine Leistungsklasse nicht bedienen will, sehen sie auch kein Geld von mir.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen möchte, kann ich nur das bewerten was aktuell auf dem Markt ist (bzw. in den nächsten Wochen kommt).
> 
> und da AMD meine Leistungsklasse nicht bedienen will, sehen sie auch kein Geld von mir.


Ist nachvollziehbar, aber du schriebst das Polaris nichts geworden ist. Stand jetzt ist Polaris genau das geworden was angekündigt wurde, zu einem fairen Preis.


----------



## OOYL (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen möchte, kann ich nur das bewerten was aktuell auf dem Markt ist (bzw. in den nächsten Wochen kommt).
> 
> und da AMD meine Leistungsklasse nicht bedienen will, sehen sie auch kein Geld von mir.



Ich kann deine Meinung gut nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Highend-Segment (Hawaii XT) seit Ende 2013 keinen Nachfolger erhalten hat. 

So gab es gewisse Erwartungen gegenüber Polaris. Nvidia hat nicht allzu schlecht vorgelegt (abgesehen vom Preis), deshalb musste man ja nicht gleich deren Flaggschiff übertrumpfen, ein Äquivalent wäre ausreichend gewesen. 

Was ich bisher lesen durfte, war irgendwas von "...RX 480...so gut wie eine 970...", 

Nach 2,5 Jahren ohne nennenswerte Entwicklungen (Fury), stellen die uns stolz ein Äquivalent zu Nvidias Perforance-GPU der Last-Gen vor die Nase? Das ist bestenfalls noch lachhaft.

"Vega wird wieder viieeel besser"


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



OOYL schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Meinung gut nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Highend-Segment (Hawaii XT) seit Ende 2013 keinen Nachfolger erhalten hat.
> 
> So gab es gewisse Erwartungen gegenüber Polaris. Nvidia hat nicht allzu schlecht vorgelegt (abgesehen vom Preis), deshalb musste man ja nicht gleich deren Flaggschiff übertrumpfen, ein Äquivalent wäre ausreichend gewesen.
> 
> ...


Vega wird auch besser werden, das sind zwei paar Schuhe. die 970 ist doch eh mit ihrem Speicher komplett am *****. AMD macht das jetzt genau richtig und richtet sich an den großteil der Kunden, was strategisch deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Rousi (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

AMD hat mit Polaris schon im Vorfeld gesagt, sie wollen hier nicht im High-End Bereich konkurieren, sondern die breite Masse ansprechen.
Diese Masse will kein halbes Monats Einkommen für einen überteuerten Mittelklasse-Chip aus dem Fenster werfen.

Und das tun sie in diesem Fall sehr gut mit ihrem Preisansatz:
199$ für eine effizientere/leisere/stromsparendere Karte (4GB)
250$ (vemutlich) für die 8GB Version.

JA, so sehr ich mich auch auf die neuen GPUs freue, dem Hype folge und es selber kaum erwarten kann eine neue GPU zu kaufen, finde ich die Preise von Nvidea eine wahnsinnige Frechheit.
High End sind bei GTX1070/1080 der Preis. Nicht die Leistung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Sry Jungs ich konnte meine Karten nicht abholen. Nach zwei Wochen Urlaub war jede menge Arbeit. Ich habe den  Termin auf Morgen verschoben.


Und wie schauts, wir wollen Bilder und Ergebnisse sehen.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ OOYL

Ich vermute mal das Vega zwischen der 1070 und der 1080 liegt, mit einnem halben Jahr Verspätung


@ Hobbybastler

Ob das eine wesentlich bessere Strategische Entscheidung war wird sich erst noch zeigen. 

NV hat immernoch die 1060 in der Hinterhand und kann sie vermutlich preislich besser am Markt platzieren.


@ Rousi

Vergiss bei den Preisen nicht die Mehrwertsteuer


@fipS09

Für MICH ist sie eine Enttäuschung


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ OOYL
> 
> Ich vermute mal das Vega zwischen der 1070 und der 1080 liegt, mit einnem halben Jahr Verspätung
> 
> ...



Natürlich muss man das abwarten ich glaube aber nicht das eine GTX 1060 an Polaris ran kommen wird.


----------



## Rousi (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ OOYL
> @ Rousi
> 
> Vergiss bei den Preisen nicht die Mehrwertsteuer



Die MWSt habe ich zum Vergleich bewusst im Kopf schon ausgeklammert, wie schon bei den Pascal Preisen.
Das da die Mehrwertsteuer noch draufkommt sollte jedem klar sein

Danke noch für die Ergänzung 


Es ist aber noch abzuwarten wie AMD mit Vega punkten (sowohl preislich, als auch Leistungstechnisch) wird. Das dauert aber jetzt leider wieder ein paar Monate bevor wir mehr zu hören bekommen.
Ich hoffe, dass sie mindestens gleichziehen.
Besser wäre wenn Vega mit einem dicken Plus überholt und den Spieß umdreht, so dass NV ins Schwitzen kommt und die 1080Ti/Titan dann nicht mehr so der Burner sind.

Nicht falsch verstehen - Ich bin weder roter, noch grüner Fanboy. Ich will nur einen gut konkurrierenden Markt, weil das am Schluss dem Endverbraucher (UNS!! ) mehr von Vorteil ist.
Mit der langen Vorherrschaft von NV diktieren diese eben die hohen Preise und der Endverbraucher zahlt dann auch.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Hobbybastler1997

Ich halte das durchaus realistisch das die 1060 im Bereich der 980 liegt und nicht viel teurer als die Polaris wird.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

naja mal gucken wasder Tag so bringt


----------



## Hakenden (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Wochenende isses soweit


----------



## OOYL (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Rousi schrieb:


> Es ist aber noch abzuwarten wie AMD mit Vega punkten (sowohl preislich, als auch Leistungstechnisch) wird. Das dauert aber jetzt leider wieder ein paar Monate bevor wir mehr zu hören bekommen.
> Ich hoffe, dass sie mindestens gleichziehen.
> Besser wäre wenn Vega mit einem dicken Plus überholt und den Spieß umdreht, so dass NV ins Schwitzen kommt und die 1080Ti/Titan dann nicht mehr so der Burner sind.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen - Ich bin weder roter, noch grüner Fanboy.



Leider sieht es so aus als würde AMD kapitulieren. Als die Zeiten noch besser waren gab es jedes Jahr Wettkampf, einmal ging die Leistungskrone an AMD, dann wieder an Nvidia. Seit der 600er Serie (oder sollte ich sagen, seit AMD ATi gefressen hat) hinkt AMD hinterher, ich frage mich, ob die überhaupt noch an Highend GPUs arbeiten. Das Fury-Dings kann man ja nicht wirklich als Ergebnis ansehen. (Trotz 4096 Shadern)

Erinnenrt mich iwie an die Firma 3dfx, die mit 4 GPUs mit der einen von Nvidia konkurrieren wollten. Masse statt Klasse...

Wäre ich der Chef gewesen, wären diese Fury-Entwickler sofort rausgeflogen... 

@Chefkoch Ich erwarte , dass die 1060 so schnell wie die alte 80er ist. Gibts ja nicht alle Jahre, diesen Leistungsgewinn 900er Serie->10er Serie


----------



## Knochey (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

AMD ich habe auf dich gehofft... Eine Grafikkarte die ca. so schnell ist wie eine GTX 980 TI als R9 490(X) mit 8GB GDDR5(X). Das ganze für einen Preis von 350 bis maximal 400€. Damit würden die Nvidia ordentlich nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen mit ihrer Preiserhöhung.

Stattdessen bekommen wir eine RX 480 im Crossfire Verbund zu sehen welches nach meinen Erfahrungen weniger gut funktioniert. Ruckler hier und da keine richtige unterstützung in vielen Spielen und dann auch noch AOS... Man hätte zumindest mal Spiele wie Witcher 3 zeigen können aber das ist ja ein Gameworks verseuchtes Spiel wo vermutlich die 1080 sogar noch schneller sein wird als die >300 Watt 2x RX 480. Man könnte sich richtig aufregen das AMD einfach so gegen die High End Karten von Nvidia aufgibt..


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> AMD ich habe auf dich gehofft... Eine Grafikkarte die ca. so schnell ist wie eine GTX 980 TI als R9 490(X) mit 8GB GDDR5(X). Das ganze für einen Preis von 350 bis maximal 400€. Damit würden die Nvidia ordentlich nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen mit ihrer Preiserhöhung.
> 
> Stattdessen bekommen wir eine RX 480 im Crossfire Verbund zu sehen welches nach meinen Erfahrungen weniger gut funktioniert. Ruckler hier und da keine richtige unterstützung in vielen Spielen und dann auch noch AOS... Man hätte zumindest mal Spiele wie Witcher 3 zeigen können aber das ist ja ein Gameworks verseuchtes Spiel wo vermutlich die 1080 sogar noch schneller sein wird als die >300 Watt 2x RX 480. Man könnte sich richtig aufregen das AMD einfach so gegen die High End Karten von Nvidia aufgibt..



Mach es wie viele "Hoffende" und warte auf Vega und Zen .


----------



## Knochey (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Mach es wie viele "Hoffende" und warte auf Vega und Zen .



Noch Knapp nen halbes Jahr auf eine vielleicht 4k Grafikkarte von AMD warten. Welche bedingt durch HBM 2.0 auch noch extrem teuer sein wird? Ne ehrlich gesagt bin ich bereit die 700€ für eine GTX 1080 zu zahlen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich gehe davon aus, das die AMD 4k Karte 650 Euro kosten und Custom noch billiger.


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das die AMD 4k Karte 650 Euro kosten und Custom noch billiger.


Custom Karten werden bei AMD gewiss teurer sein als die Referenz, was eigentlich auch die logische Vorgehensweise ist.


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ah ok, warum?
Bin nicht mehr so im Thema. 
Bin ja von xbox gerade erst wieder umgestiegen vor 5 Wochen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ah ok, warum?
> Bin nicht mehr so im Thema.
> Bin ja von xbox gerade erst wieder umgestiegen vor 5 Wochen.


das was Nvidia da gemacht mit der FE war das erste mal (ziemlich dreiste Aktion). Es ist ja so das das referenzdesign immer schlechter ist von der Kühlleistung und auch was das PCB betrifft, darum waren diese in der Vergangenheit eben günstiger(simple Logik). Darum wird AMD dies auch weiterhin so fortsetzen.


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Genau so ist es. Normalerweise werden die Referenz Modelle meist nur von Leuten gekauft die eh planen den Kühler zu ersetzen.
Die Partner lassen sich ihre selbst entwickelten Kühllösungen und Custom-PCBs in der Regel bezahlen, sie hab ja Geld in die Entwicklung gesteckt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß man schon ob  schon ein Patch für das Lüfterproblem der 1080er raus gekommen ist ? Nvidia arbeitet ja scheinbar an einen fix.


----------



## Thaiminater (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Custom werden sich doch auch gut bezahlen lassen da die Alternative der FE ja so teuer ist


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Geht doch schon bei 670€ los.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vielleicht interessierts euch:

Hier hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht und die 1080 gegen die TitanX getestet (beide übertaktet)
5960x @ 4.6 GHz, Cache @ 4.4 GHz DDR 4 @ 2800 MHz
Auflösung: 3440 x 1440
Fanspeed: so hoch damit sie nicht runtertaktet
AVG FPS und in Klammern (min/max) 

Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - The Pascal GTX 1080 Owners Thread.

Edit:
Dieser Typ macht auch interessante Videos (könnt ja mal seine Vids abchecken)
In diesem Fall eine übertaktete GTX 980 Ti vs GTX 1080 @ stock Can A Overclocked NVidia GTX 980Ti Beat A Stock GTX 1080? - YouTube


----------



## Hakenden (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME

neues aus der 3dmark 11 front


----------



## smashbob (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären was genau das PCB ist, was an einem custom PCB besser sein kann 
und ob die Bald erhältlichen Custom GTX 1080 Karten ein custom PCB haben, oder nicht?

Danke


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

die haben ne bessere Spannungsversorgung in regel einen weiteren Stromanschluss.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das PCB ist ein Printed Circuit Board, also die Platine. Ein custom PCB hat ein anderes Layout als das ref. Design mehr Spannungswandler z.B ist dadurch länger/breiter und bietet mehr Stromanschlüsse. 
Custom Karten können ein custom PCB haben oder auch nicht die gerade im Video vorgestellte Strix z.B hat eins. Die günstigen EVGA Karten z.B nutzen das ref. PCB die teuren EVGA FTW und Classified bekommen Custom PCBs.

Bringen tut es aber bei der 1080 nicht viel wie schon in den letzten Nvidia Generationen im Schnitt scheint man wie schon bei der 980ti beim Übertakten 40-50mhz unter Luft mehr bekommen zu können als mit dem ref PCB.

Edit: man sollte nicht 3 Sachen gleichzeitig machen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man sagen, dass die beste Lösung für FHD und 144 Hz die Gtx 1070 ist?


----------



## Knochey (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Kann man sagen, dass die beste Lösung für FHD und 144 Hz die Gtx 1070 ist?



Auf jeden Fall eine gute Lösung. Die Frage ist ob es dir 450€ Wert ist ^^


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine gute Lösung. Die Frage ist ob es dir 450€ Wert ist ^^


Naja Wert besser als eine 1080
Oder was wäre deiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich dreh am Rad, in Österreich ist es echt nicht möglich an ne F.E zu kommen.... so ne v.... s....


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hakenden schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> 
> neues aus der 3dmark 11 front



Auf über 2 GHZ läuft deine Stabil oder und auch im Benchmark oder ?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich dreh am Rad, in Österreich ist es echt nicht möglich an ne F.E zu kommen.... so ne v.... s....


Das war klar, dass es die bei uns nicht gib oder?^^
Ditech, etec bzw mylemon kommen da nicht zum zug

Deswegen eher mindfactory und co


----------



## Knochey (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Das war klar, dass es die bei uns nicht gib oder?^^
> Ditech, etec bzw mylemon kommen da nicht zum zug
> 
> Deswegen eher mindfactory und co



Zum Glück sind die in Deutschland überall auf Lager.. Teilweise sogar schon für 750€



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Naja Wert besser als eine 1080
> Oder was wäre deiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl?



vielleicht auf AMD warten. Du brauchst ja nur ne Mid Range Karte und diesen Bereich wird AMD bedienen. Eventuell dann ne RX 490. Mal sehen wann die kommt ^^


----------



## Stratton (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Naja Wert besser als eine 1080
> Oder was wäre deiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl?



Ich habe die FE für FHD 144 und spiele alles maxed out.

In Doom (MP) habe ich meistens 144 fps, falle aber auch manchmal auf ca. 110
The Division 60 und bei GTA habe ich kurz reingeguckt und komme ohne DSR auf knappe 90.

Meine Karte läuft dabei auf ca. 1800 MHz.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> auf AMD warten. Du brauchst ja nur ne Mid Range Karte und diesen Bereich wird AMD bedienen. Eventuell dann ne RX 490. Mal sehen wann die kommt ^^



Naja die 490 wird denke ich nicht an die 1070 geschweige an die 1080 ran kommen und ne mid Range für 144 hz , denke nicht wenn man über 100 fps will

@startton

Was hast du sonst für Games? 
Rainbow Six vielleicht? 
Ich weiß es gibt eh die Benchmarks aber denen kann man nicht zu 100 % trauen


----------



## Stratton (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ansonsten habe ich nicht allzu viele Spiele. Zumindest nichtinstalliert. 

Arma 3 hatte ich letztens drin. Meine CPU scheint es auf mind. 70 fps zu bringen, wenn ich die Grafik auf min. stelle. Bei maxed out komme ich dann so ca. auf 40. Bis auf Doom waren das aber alles recht kurze Testläufe.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Naja die 490 wird denke ich nicht an die 1070 geschweige an die 1080 ran kommen und ne mid Range für 144 hz , denke nicht wenn man über 100 fps will
> 
> @startton
> 
> ...


Da bin ich völlig deiner Meinung, ich finde auch  Tests von Karten in Gehäusen  sind besser als unter Freiluft, vor allem da die F.E einen Staubsauger hat und da sich das sicher ein wenig anders verhält.
Und scheinbar schafft die F.E auch über 2.1 Ghz auch wenn nur knapp, sehr eigenartig das sie es in den Tests der Magazine nicht schafft.
@ müsstest schon mal 30 Minuten+ zocken und mal schauen wie warm und welchen takt , wäre neugierg, falls du den MSI Afterburner in Verwendung hast


----------



## Hakenden (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

so ein mist muss ich bis morgen auf mein Paket warten mit der 650 Mhz sli Bridge -_-


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hakenden schrieb:


> so ein mist muss ich bis morgen auf mein Paket warten mit der 650 Mhz sli Bridge -_-


Du hast ja Schwein das die am Samstag auch liefern ._____________.
Ich warte schon ne Woche auf die F.E :<

Ist das die von Nvidia ?


----------



## Stratton (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Edit:
Hier stand verwirrendes.


----------



## HisN (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Stromgebrauch bei der Mehrleistung ist echt der Knaller.
Im Gegensatz zur Titan X hab ich gute 100W weniger auf der Uhr bei 20% Mehrleistung.

Nice.


http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch_1080_wf3s4v.jpg
http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch_gta5_tuqssv.jpg


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich werd wohl doch bei der F.E bleiben, vor allem wegen späteren SLI, hoffendlich wird der SLI support durch die 1080er wieder besser da ja auch eine neue SLI Bridge dafür geschaffen wurde.


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin mal gespannt, wie teuer die Wasserkühler von EVGA für die Cassy oder FTW. Vielleicht steige ich ja doch kurzfristig auf die 1080. Warte noch auf verlässliche Benchmarks in 21:9 in the Division. Meine 980Ti bricht regelmäßig in untere FPS Zahl ein.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da wird dir die 1080 auch nicht viel helfen.


----------



## HisN (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ThomasHAFX Das bezweifle ich. Die Brücke ändert ja nix an der Technik die dahinter liegt.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frittenkalle (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie teuer die Wasserkühler von EVGA für die Cassy oder FTW. Vielleicht steige ich ja doch kurzfristig auf die 1080. Warte noch auf verlässliche Benchmarks in 21:9 in the Division. Meine 980Ti bricht regelmäßig in untere FPS Zahl ein.



Gegenüber deiner 980TI die gut oced ist, denn 1,5 Ghz schafft nicht jede. Meine macht z.b die Biege bei 1,45 ghz, wirst Du vielleicht 15% Mehrleistung habe bei 2 Ghz der 1080. Inwiefern soll dir das bei Einbrüchen helfen? Aus 30 fps werden es vielleicht 35....


----------



## HisN (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Titan X vs 1080 

gleiche Stelle, gleiche Settings, leider anderes Wetter (das ist ja schwieriger hinzubekommen^^)

Bild: thedivision_2016_06_047s45.jpg - abload.de
Bild: thedivision_2016_06_03osoe.jpg - abload.de


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok das hat sich dann erledigt. Ach mist dann muss ich doch auf die Ti warten. Meine FPS sind teilweise bei 40fps oder noch weniger. Würde gerne konstant über 60 sein. Aber gut. Dann warte ich. 
@HisN: Danke für die Bilder. Ich kaufe mir doch keine 1080. So schnell kann es gehen haha!


----------



## Hakenden (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

6880 x 2880 21:9 Project Cars  Schnelles Rennwochenende im schnitt 110 Fps


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ok das hat sich dann erledigt. Ach mist dann muss ich doch auf die Ti warten. Meine FPS sind teilweise bei 40fps oder noch weniger. Würde gerne konstant über 60 sein. Aber gut. Dann warte ich.


Warum stellst du nicht ein paar Details runter?


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum stellst du nicht ein paar Details runter?



Habe ich schon gemacht. Bin von Ultra runter auf hoch. Aber das ist mist. Hast einen mega high end super dupa moppet PC und musst jetzt einschitte in der Grafik machen. Ich habe keine Lust zu überprüfen, ob es mit einer Einstellung besser oder schlechter sppielber ist. Das Spiel installieren, Regler nach rechts und keine gedanken machen. Ich habe die 3440x1440p Auslösung unterschätzt. Habe fest damit gerechnet, dass meine Ti es packt. Nicht so schlimm. Ich ware bis die 1080 Ti oder wie auch immer sie heißen wird draußen ist. Die wird es wohl locker packen (hoffe ich).


----------



## MfDoom (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

du bist halt Enthusiast


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ach was ich will halt nur Instant zocken wenn ich mal die Zeit habe. Egal  ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## sethdiabolos (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Nicht so schlimm. Ich ware bis die 1080 Ti oder wie auch immer sie heißen wird draußen ist. Die wird es wohl locker packen (hoffe ich).



Um gemein zu sein sage ich jetzt mal, dass die Anforderungen der Spiele ja auch steigen und eine hypothetische 1080Ti in Zukunft so dastehen wird,  wie die 1080 jetzt. Immerhin wird es wohl für The Division ausreichen... [emoji12] 


Gesendet von meinem Huawei P8 Lite


----------



## Hakenden (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nicht ganz Fertig  sber boost von 2200 kann se halten ^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Kiste , die musss ja wie Himmel und Hölle zu gleich sein, zum roten Bild müsste das Ding noch in Weiß leuchten


----------



## rossma (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GIbt es schon irgendwo die Custom Designs von EVGA oder MSI der GeForce 1080 zum Kauf (bitte nicht die FE). Blicke langsam nicht mehr durch was jetzt verfügbar ist und was nicht :/

Einen schönen Sonntag euch.

@Thomas: Geiles Stück von PC hast du da, Daumen hoch!


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So ... bis zur 1080TI hält die FE durch .... FPS-Anstieg zur Titan X, gefällt.
Lautstärke: Kein Spulengeräusch.
Stromgebrauch: Wundervoll.


Hier mal ein paar Benches meinerseits.

Witcher3
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_06_01_2v5sxr.jpg
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_06_02_11tslv.jpg

Division
http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_06_03osoe.jpg
http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_06_047s45.jpg

DA:I
http://abload.de/img/dragonageinquisition_2ysno.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dragonageinquisition_xpsnq.jpg

Star Citizen
http://abload.de/img/starcitizen_2016_06_0qisr4.jpg
http://abload.de/img/starcitizen_2016_06_0eescy.jpg

Fallout4
http://abload.de/img/fallout4_2016_06_01_2zns9q.jpg
http://abload.de/img/fallout4_2016_06_02_2qws6r.jpg

Mordor
http://abload.de/img/shadowofmordor_2016_0nnsk8.jpg
http://abload.de/img/shadowofmordor_2016_072su7.jpg

Lords of the Fallen
http://abload.de/img/lordsofthefallen_2016lhsjc.jpg
http://abload.de/img/lordsofthefallen_201647si0.jpg

RotTR
VXAO ist im Moment Maxwell-Exklusiv. Deshalb schmiert mir die 1080er beim Vergleich ab *würg*

Stromgebrauch: Eine Offenbahrung? *g*

http://abload.de/image.php?img=stromverbrauch_1080_wf3s4v.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=stromverbrauch_gta5_tuqssv.jpg


----------



## Hakenden (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



rossma schrieb:


> GIbt es schon irgendwo die Custom Designs von EVGA oder MSI der GeForce 1080 zum Kauf (bitte nicht die FE). Blicke langsam nicht mehr durch was jetzt verfügbar ist und was nicht :/
> 
> Einen schönen Sonntag euch.
> 
> @Thomas: Geiles Stück von PC hast du da, Daumen hoch!



eh meiner ?


----------



## rossma (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

der von  ThomasHAFX


----------



## Hakenden (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ist trotzdem meiner ?


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Guter PC Thomas und geile Tests HisN


----------



## Venom89 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



rossma schrieb:


> der von  ThomasHAFX



Nur weil er ein Bild zitiert ist es nicht sein Rechner  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## funkmann (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mal eine Frage zur Länge der 1070:

Stimmt es, dass die 1070 "nur" 26,7 cm lang sein soll? Wollte die mir kaufen, weiß aber nicht genau ob sie platz hat. Wenn sie unter 27,5 cm ist, dann hat sie platz.


----------



## DrAg0n141 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ThomasHAFX

wollte mal fragen wie du das mit der SLI Bridge gemacht hast? Hat die einfach gepasst weil ja bei dem EK Kühler drin stand das die SLI HB Bridge nicht passen würde, oder war das von denen auf die NVIDIA Bridge bezogen?


----------



## Venom89 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Evtl solltest du Hakenden fragen, denn es sind seine Bilder 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hakenden (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DrAg0n141 schrieb:


> @ThomasHAFX
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie du das mit der SLI Bridge gemacht hast? Hat die einfach gepasst weil ja bei dem EK Kühler drin stand das die SLI HB Bridge nicht passen würde, oder war das von denen auf die NVIDIA Bridge bezogen?



Ist auf die Sli Bridge von Nvidia bezogen.


Achja Temps bei Unigine Valley 43 Grad


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



rossma schrieb:


> GIbt es schon irgendwo die Custom Designs von EVGA oder MSI der GeForce 1080 zum Kauf (bitte nicht die FE). Blicke langsam nicht mehr durch was jetzt verfügbar ist und was nicht :/


Eigentlich wollte jemand uns seine beiden Customs zeigen.


SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Montag kommen zwei EVGA ACX3 DZ Edition





SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Bilder gibts 100% am Montag.


Kam bis jetzt aber nicht mehr.
Mit Montag war der 30.5 gemeint.


----------



## Bluefire (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> So ... bis zur 1080TI hält die FE durch .... FPS-Anstieg zur Titan X, gefällt...



Danke für die Bilder. 
Könntest du ggf. noch die Settings und Auflösung Infos hinzufügen? Ob AA aus, 4k usw.?


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich nutze in der Regel meist nur FXAA, es sei denn ich hab massiv Leistungsüberschuss. Durch die hohe Auflösung ist aber fast immer auch gar nicht mehr nötig. 

Alle Bilder in 3820x1648 bis auf Mordor und Fallout4, die sind in 3820x2160.
Die Settings sind so weit Maxed-Out wie noch spielbare FPS bei rumkommen. Und es würde den Rahmen ein bisschen Sprengen, denn die Settings z.b. für Division sind drei weitere Screenshots, genau so bei GTA5 durch die unglaublich vielen Optionen die man zuschalten kann.


Und die Aufmerksamen Beobachter im 3DC haben schon eklatante Unterschiede in den Bildern z.b. bei GTA5 gefunden. Wobei es nicht so ganz klar ist, ob es jetzt der Pascal-Treiber, der Unterschied im VRAM, die Methode wie der Rivatuner Bilder abgreift, oder die Engine von GTA5 dafür verantwortlich ist ... bin halt kein Labor^^


----------



## eliaas (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Hakenden
Ui, nette Kiste. Was hast Du dafür hingeblättert??


----------



## Hakenden (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2400 hab ich reingesteckt


----------



## eliaas (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast Du zufälligerweise ne genaue Aufstellung der kompletten Komponenten das man sich das mal anschauen kann ??


----------



## Hakenden (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

siehe sig


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie alle dachten der gehört mir, schön wärs aber dem ist nicht so ...haha


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, die Karte hat ihren Belastungstest überlebt.
12h Falten bei 2.1Ghz und 1.0V (Stock 1.06V bei 1911Mhz)

Egal was ich Einstelle, sie rennt ins PT^^, das ist das einzige was mich jetzt noch stört^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kannst du mal die Speicherübertaktung überprüfen? Also was es bringt und ob wirklich +500 ok sind, oder eventuell geringer mehr bringt, vllt erreichste dann auch einen höheren Kerntakt.
FPS Differenzen beim Speicher mit +0/+100/+200 bis +500 halt abchecken vllt.


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Erst mal war mir wichtig, dass der Speichertakt "stabil" ist.
FAH reagiert auf unstabiles VRAM sehr sensibel. 

Aber ich teste das gerne bei Gelegenheit nach.
Hast Du einen Vorschlag bezüglich des Tests? Willkürlich wieder meine Software durch?


----------



## Grozz (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meint ihr die 1070 ist in der Lage 3440x1440 zu meistern? Überlege mir eine evga 1070 zu holen aber mich schreckt der eine 8pin anschluss ab. Meint ihr es wird dennoch möglich sein auf 2ghz zu kommen?


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Einfach mal querbeet testen, haste ja viele Games. Will dir jetzt auch nicht voll die Arbeit aufzwängen, kannst es halt beim zocken mal abscreenen, wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das packt auch noch keine 1080 perfekt, was möchtest du denn in der Auflösung fabrizieren


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grozz schrieb:


> Meint ihr die 1070 ist in der Lage 3440x1440 zu meistern? Überlege mir eine evga 1070 zu holen aber mich schreckt der eine 8pin anschluss ab. Meint ihr es wird dennoch möglich sein auf 2ghz zu kommen?



Die Games haben alle Regler. Ganz viel spielt sich dabei in Deinem Kopf ab und ist unabhängig von unserer Meinung.
Die soll ja so schnell wie einen Titan X sein, und ich war das letzte Jahr mit der Titan X in UHD unterwegs. Das ging. (In meiner Software, mit meinen Settings, und meiner Einstellung zu den Reglern im Game).



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Das packt auch noch keine 1080 perfekt, was möchtest du denn in der Auflösung fabrizieren





Kommt halt drauf an wie man an die Sache rangeht, am Ende schafft eine 1080 nicht mal FHD perfekt, wenn man alle Regler z.b. in Ark ganz nach rechts dreht: 30 FPS.
Am Ende hat es also eher was mit dem eigenen Kopf zu tun, als mit der Auflösung oder dem Namen der Graka. Die kommen erst DANACH an die Reihe^^


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Einfach mal querbeet testen, haste ja viele Games. Will dir jetzt auch nicht voll die Arbeit aufzwängen, kannst es halt beim zocken mal abscreenen, wenn du Zeit hast.



Ich schau mal


----------



## Lendox (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat irgendjemand, der eine 1080 hat, schon einmal ausprobiert die drei shunt resistors mit Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste (auf die ganze obere Fläche der shunts auftragen) zu überbrücken, damit die Karte mehr Strom verbrauchen kann? (GTX 1080 FE PCB breakdown and power limit mod - YouTube)

Möchte ich machen, ermöglicht vielleicht höhere clocks, ist auch sehr leicht wieder zu entfernen (mit Wärmeleitpasten-Reinigungsmittel).


----------



## Lendox (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Pack (heißt "Pack" weil ein Frontpanel mit HDMI Anschlüssen für VR dabei ist) Launch! Gigabyte launches GeForce GTX 1080 XTREME GAMING | VideoCardz.com

Aber noch immer kein Takt, wtf?


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lendox schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand, der eine 1080 hat, schon einmal ausprobiert die drei shunt resistors mit Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste (auf die ganze obere Fläche der shunts auftragen) zu überbrücken, damit die Karte mehr Strom verbrauchen kann? (GTX 1080 FE PCB breakdown and power limit mod - YouTube)
> 
> Möchte ich machen, ermöglicht vielleicht höhere clocks, ist auch sehr leicht wieder zu entfernen (mit Wärmeleitpasten-Reinigungsmittel).



Im Luxx haben wir einen Kandidaten, der das gemacht hat, und wohl auch zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ist.


----------



## Lendox (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Im Luxx haben wir einen Kandidaten, der das gemacht hat, und wohl auch zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ist.



Danke für den Hinweis darauf, habe es mir durchgelesen.

Ich möchte einen universal Wasserkühler für die GPU und Aluminium heatsinks mit einem Be Quiet! Lüfter für die Kühlung verwenden, das ist am günstigsten und kann auch für jede Grafikkarte wiederverwendet werden, man spart sich ~100€ pro Grafikkarte.

Was dann nur noch fehlt ist wahrscheinlich ein modifiziertes BIOS, damit mehr Spannung verwendet werden kann.


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> FPS Differenzen beim Speicher mit +0/+100/+200 bis +500 halt abchecken vllt.



0/250/500

Dying Light

Bild: dyinglightgame_2016_03vsg6.jpg - abload.de
Bild: dyinglightgame_2016_0gms6u.jpg - abload.de
Bild: dyinglightgame_2016_0pnsuh.jpg - abload.de


GTA5

Bild: gta5_2016_06_06_00_304dsna.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2016_06_06_00_30fdswx.jpg - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=gta5_2016_06_06_00_29lpsb4.jpg


Division

http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2016_06_0f4uwd.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2016_06_0k2u0h.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2016_06_07wuav.jpg

Rise of the Tomb Raider

http://abload.de/image.php?img=rottr_2016_06_06_00_465oiv.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=rottr_2016_06_06_00_46gpaf.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=rottr_2016_06_06_00_4xxoyr.jpg


Star Citizen

http://abload.de/image.php?img=starcitizen_2016_06_06za1r.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=starcitizen_2016_06_0c3lu4.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=starcitizen_2016_06_0pdyfb.jpg

Witcher3

http://abload.de/image.php?img=witcher3_2016_06_06_0razju.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=witcher3_2016_06_06_0jrao6.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=witcher3_2016_06_06_07fyde.jpg

Über alles würde ich sagen: Jaaa ... bringt ein bisschen was. Aber alles im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit.


----------



## Lendox (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> 0/250/500
> 
> Dying Light
> 
> ...



Sieht für mich aber nicht nach "Messungenauigkeiten" aus, in jedem Spiel ist das gleiche Schema zu sehen, zumindest bei 5006 und 5508.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich sehe die Tendenz, dass die ersten +250MHz mehr bringen als der Schritt auf +500MHz. Wie sieht das Ganze aus wenn man -250 und -500MHz testet, also entgegengesetzt taktet.
Die andere Frage ist, habe ich dadurch mehr Saft um die GPU vllt bissl höher zu takten bzw hält sie die hohen Taktraten eher und rennt nicht so schnell ins PL.
Von dem ganzen dann den sweet spot und jeder ist zufrieden^^


----------



## harlekin90 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lohnt sich eine 1070 wenn man nur auf 1080p spielt oder reicht ein Vorgängermodell?


----------



## Duvar (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Um die Leistung der 1070 zu erhalten, brauchst du schon 970 SLI (also 2x 970er), von dem her, ist die Frage nicht leicht zu beantworten.
Dem anderen reichen sehr hohe Details, der andere braucht alles @ ultra, wiederum braucht ein anderer mehr als 120 FPS wegen dem 144Hz Monitor, manch anderer will vllt auch DSR ausnutzen usw usf. 
Leistung kann nie schaden, falls man neu kaufen will, dann sicher keine 970 mehr, die 1070 wird bei knapp über 400€ starten...


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



harlekin90 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eine 1070 wenn man nur auf 1080p spielt oder reicht ein Vorgängermodell?



Ich bekomme die 1080er auch in FHD auf 30 FPS gedrückt.
Lohnt sich spielt sich nur in Deinem Kopf ab, und was reicht ist von Deiner Software und Deinen Ansprüchen (die wir nicht kennen) abhängig.


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum kosten die 1080 FE weit über 800 Euro. Teilweise 876€ bei, zum Beispiel  gigabyte über Amazon. 
Langsam werden sie frech.
Oder wollen Sie Ihre eigenen Karten so pushen?


----------



## Duvar (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gabs schon irgendwo ein SLI review? Wenn nicht hier bitte: GeForce GTX 1080 2-way SLI review - DX11: FCAT Frame Experience Analysis Middle Earth Mordor


----------



## Gast20190527 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Gabs schon irgendwo ein SLI review? Wenn nicht hier bitte: GeForce GTX 1080 2-way SLI review - DX11: FCAT Frame Experience Analysis Middle Earth Mordor



hä? in WQHD 2 FPS mehr als single aber in UHD fast die doppelten FPS ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> hä? in WQHD 2 FPS mehr als single aber in UHD fast die doppelten FPS ?


Lesen 
Up-to 2560x1440 you'll notice a massive CPU bottleneck (and we're using an 8-core Core i7 5960X at 4.4 GHz), but at Ultra HD it kicks in well.


Naja, die Frametimes werden teilweise ja echt hässlich, sollte aber passen.


----------



## Knochey (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Muss das so lange dauern bis die Customs endlich verfügbar sind? Langsam wird das warten echt schwer


----------



## TammerID (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich mag die nun auch endlich bestellen, Geld liegt schon bereit....


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die MSI GTX1080  Gaming X wird auch langsam immer "billiger". Erst wollte MSi 799€ , dann 779€ und nun 769€  Warte noch bis ende Juni/anfang Juli bis die GTX1070 und die RX 480 draußen sind.


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der gedacht/gehofft hatte ,dass der Marktplatz nun mit günstigen 980(ti) ern überschwemmt wird?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der gedacht/gehofft hatte ,dass der Marktplatz nun mit günstigen 980(ti) ern überschwemmt wird?



Nein, ich will auch noch eine kaufen  
Nach dem ersten reveal der 1080 hätte ich eine 980Ti für 350€ bekommen können... menno


----------



## Knochey (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir wirds vermutlich ne Zotac AMP Extreme Edition ^^ Günstig und vermutlich wieder richtig schnell


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

760€ sind bei dir günstig?


----------



## Gast20190527 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der gedacht/gehofft hatte ,dass der Marktplatz nun mit günstigen 980(ti) ern überschwemmt wird?



warte noch 2 wochen, dann ist 1070 und 1080 komplett lieferbar


----------



## DrAg0n141 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe etwas günstiger ne PNY GTX 1080 FE bekommen, dadurch das ich sowieso auf Wasserkühlung umbaue und die Custom Modelle nicht wirklich höher takten können ist es ja total egal. Hab bezahlt 710 dafür


----------



## Knochey (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> 760€ sind bei dir günstig?



Günstiger als 799€* 

Aber ja mir ist es das Wert vor allem da mit AMD ja eh erst in nen halben Jahr wenn überhaupt zu rechnen ist ^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab auch dieses Lüfter Problem, aber der Treiber Fix kommt ja bald, sonst läuft sie super bei Witcher 60 Fps bei 1440p und alles max.

Ich habe zwar schon nen Thread aufgemacht aber vieleicht gucken hier einfach mehr rein  
Und zwar lässt sich mein 3D Vision Treiber nicht installieren, hab DDU verwendet und dann den Treiber neu aufgespielt und jedes mal kommt die Fehlermeldung das die Installation  vom 3D Vision Treiber fehlgeschlagen ist.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> So, die Karte hat ihren Belastungstest überlebt.
> 12h Falten bei 2.1Ghz und 1.0V (Stock 1.06V bei 1911Mhz)
> 
> Egal was ich Einstelle, sie rennt ins PT^^, das ist das einzige was mich jetzt noch stört^^
> ...



Wie hast du die Spannung ändern können?
Und wie schlägt sie sich in F@H?


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mal ein tolles Video über die Temperaturunterschiede der GPU zwischen offenen Test und im geschlossenen Case. Dürfte einige überraschen (inkl. mir eingeschlossen).

P.S. es handelt sich hierbei um die MSI GTX1080 Gaming X. Die Lautstärke und die Temperaturen sprechen für sich (das wird meine neue Karte <3)

Do cases make video cards run hotter?? - Test Bench vs Case - YouTube


----------



## Razerbear (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



harlekin90 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eine 1070 wenn man nur auf 1080p spielt oder reicht ein Vorgängermodell?



Nein. Dafür reicht ne verkrüppelte 970 ganz dicke.^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein tolles Video über die Temperaturunterschiede der GPU zwischen offenen Test und im geschlossenen Case. Dürfte einige überraschen (inkl. mir eingeschlossen).
> 
> P.S. es handelt sich hierbei um die MSI GTX1080 Gaming X. Die Lautstärke und die Temperaturen sprechen für sich (das wird meine neue Karte <3)
> 
> Do cases make video cards run hotter?? - Test Bench vs Case - YouTube



1. Liebe an Jay, dass er extra ein Vid dazu gemacht hat... Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube
2. Wenn du dir die Karte kaufst sag bitte bescheid ob die wirklich leise ist... ist ja MSI "wir selektieren Testmuster und prellen die Kunden" 
3. Verkaufst du deine 980ti ?


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Spannung ändern können?
> Und wie schlägt sie sich in F@H?



Mit dem Curve-Editor vom neuen Afterburner-Beta
Und in 18en WUs macht sie wohl um die eine Mio PPDs, aber in den 21ern die ich jetzt so hatte. Das war erbärmlich.
Fragt sich jetzt ob es an den WUs oder der Karte liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Razerbear schrieb:


> Nein. Dafür reicht ne verkrüppelte 970 ganz dicke.^^


Soll ich jetzt Gegenbeispiele von Spielen bringen bei denen es nicht reicht?


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 1. Liebe an Jay, dass er extra ein Vid dazu gemacht hat... Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube
> 2. Wenn du dir die Karte kaufst sag bitte bescheid ob die wirklich leise ist... ist ja MSI "wir selektieren Testmuster und prellen die Kunden"
> 3. Verkaufst du deine 980ti ?



1. Diesen Jay habe ich erst vor kurzem auf Youtube gefunden und muss sagen, er macht verdammt gute Videos 
2. Natürlich 
3. Ich habe meine GTX980ti schon verkauft und noch 500€ dafür bekommen. Bevor du jetzt mit dem Kopf schütteln solltest, lass es mich kurz erkläen. Ich habe meine Palit kurz vor der Veröffentlichung der GTX1080 verkauft und wollte mir dafür die GTX1070 kaufen um für +-0€ zu wechseln. Meine Beweggründe waren: ca. gleiche Leistung, 2GB mehr Ram, neue volle Garantie, Stromverbrauch (nice to have) und das gute Gefühl etwas neues in den PC zu verbauen  Da eine GTX1070 oc ca. auf dem Niveau einer GTX980ti oc ( je nach Spiel mal etwas schneller, mal etwas langsamer) arbeitet, ist mein Plan aufgegangen. *ABER *da ich nun unverhofft und glücklicherweise wieder mehr Zeit zum Spielen am PC habe und ich endlich mal TW3 und Darksouls 3 in 4K flüssig spielen möchte, tendiere ich jetzt zu der o.g. MSI GTX1080. Eben nach dem Motto "ich kaufe wenn ich die Leistung brauche" und ob ich nun 30fps im Witcher habe oder knapp über 40fps (GTX1080) macht schon ein deutlichen Unterschied.

Grüße


----------



## Gast20190527 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

und was machst du jetzt bis die MSI lieferbar ist ?


----------



## Rousi (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Onboard oder er hat noch eine alte GPU rumliegen gehabt 
(Wären so meine Vermutungen)


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein tolles Video über die Temperaturunterschiede der GPU zwischen offenen Test und im geschlossenen Case. Dürfte einige überraschen (inkl. mir eingeschlossen).
> 
> P.S. es handelt sich hierbei um die MSI GTX1080 Gaming X. Die Lautstärke und die Temperaturen sprechen für sich (das wird meine neue Karte <3)
> 
> Do cases make video cards run hotter?? - Test Bench vs Case - YouTube



Würde mich nicht so sehr auf den Typen verlassen. Von Testmethodiken hat der doch noch nie etwas gehört.

Im Zweifel würde ich mich eher auf die eigenen Ergebnisse verlassen, als auf irgendeinen Youtuber.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Mit dem Curve-Editor vom neuen Afterburner-Beta
> Und in 18en WUs macht sie wohl um die eine Mio PPDs, aber in den 21ern die ich jetzt so hatte. Das war erbärmlich.
> Fragt sich jetzt ob es an den WUs oder der Karte liegt.



Huh, irgendwas fehlt in deinem zweiten Satz.

Ich habe die Karte bisher im Einstein@Home laufen lassen. Da zeigt sie leider auch keine wirklich gute Performance. Schlage ja kaum eine alte 7970 Ghz. Und die 750 Ti hat bei der Effizienz immer noch die Nase vorne.

Aber danke für den Tipp mit dem AB. Schön, dass man endlich auch mal vernünftig undervolten kann.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 1. Liebe an Jay, dass er extra ein Vid dazu gemacht hat... Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube



Kaum ist es auf Youtube ist es also "offiziell?" Ich sollte vielleicht auch einen YT Kanal aufmachen. Dann könnte ich auch vieles "offiziell" machen und als Faktum darstellen. 
Die meisten davon (wie auch Jay!) sind doch ganz normale User wie wir.  Und Jay sollte man nun wirklich nicht als Referenz nehmen. Viel Ahnung von Technik hat er ja nicht.

EDIT: Oh man, vielleicht kann ja ein netter Mod die Posts zusammenfügen


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			
				MarkenJodSalz schrieb:
			
		

> <--- das isser übrigens. Der Herr Maxwell, von dem alle auf einmal reden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<-- Und das is der Herr Pascal. Von dem reden plötzlich auch ganz viele!


----------



## C_17 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo. 

Am 10.06. soll ja die GTX 1070 erscheinen. Und die wollt ich mir gern kaufen. 
Da ich seit Ewigkeiten keine Nvidia hatte, wollt ich mal fragen, ob EVGA ein guter Hersteller ist? 
Mir wurde gesagt, der ist in USA Nr.1, weil auch guter Support und kein Garantieverlust bei Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste vom Kühler. Bei MSI hat man ja immer diesen Sticker auf dem Schraubkopf,


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA ist vom Support Prima.
Sitzen in München, da geht RMA auch mal innerhalb von 4(!) Tagen.


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA ist ein guter Hersteller, gerade eben wegen Service und Garantieerhalt... sogar noch besser: DU kannst nen Wasserkühlkörper drauf schnallen oder nen besseren/anderen Luftkühler und die Garantie bleibt immer noch erhalten. 
Andere Mütte haben auch schöne Töchter mit vielleicht anderen Vorzügen, ich selbst würde aktuell immer zu EVGA greifen.


----------



## C_17 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das klingt ja wirklich sehr nett. Danke für die Antworten. Somit fällt mir die Entscheidung am Freitag deutlich leichter.
Und kann man schon erahnen welche Modelle auch für die 1070 von EVGA kommen? Werden ja ähnlich zum 1080-Pendant sein?!


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es wird voraussichtlich die ACX3.0, die SC ACX3.0 und die FTW ACX3.0 geben.

Geforce GTX 1070 zeigt sich in Custom-Designs auf der Computex - Bild in Originalgrosse (2)

Bei der 1070 limitiert das PL und nicht der eine 1x8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss, von daher würde ich einfach zur erstgenannten und günstigsten Karte EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 ACX 3.0 greifen. 2GHz sollten damit drin sein:

Geforce GTX 1070 Review / Test | Witcher 3 Blood & Wine, Overclocking - YouTube


----------



## C_17 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm würde sogar zur SC -Version tendieren, weil ich nicht so der GPU-Übertakter bin. Mal sehen was der Preis sagt am Ende. Danke für die Links.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> <-- Und das is der Herr Pascal. Von dem reden plötzlich auch ganz viele!



Werde ich die Tage ändern. Wobei als Elektroingenieur ist mir der Herr Maxwell näher als der Herr Pascal, obwohl es ohne diesen natürlich auch nicht geht


----------



## TammerID (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Taktraten sind nun übersichtlich auf der EVGA Seite für die 1080: (falls bereits bekannt - ignorieren  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TammerID schrieb:


> Taktraten sind nun übersichtlich auf der EVGA Seite für die 1080: (falls bereits bekannt - ignorieren  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja nur was ist aus der Classified geworden? Die war doch angekündigt??


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und was machst du jetzt bis die MSI lieferbar ist ?



Ich habe noch eine GTX660 als Reserve. Die benutze ich zur Zeit wenn ich mal am PC spielen sollte. 
Allerdings Spiele ich momentan das DLC von Bloodborne und bis ich das durch habe ist die MSI ganz sicher lieferbar


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Kaum ist es auf Youtube ist es also "offiziell?" Ich sollte vielleicht auch einen YT Kanal aufmachen. Dann könnte ich auch vieles "offiziell" machen und als Faktum darstellen.
> Die meisten davon (wie auch Jay!) sind doch ganz normale User wie wir.  Und Jay sollte man nun wirklich nicht als Referenz nehmen. Viel Ahnung von Technik hat er ja nicht.



Ich schreibe in Zukunft echt entweder Nichts oder einen Roman weil es immer jemand schafft seine eigenen Ressentiments in meine Posts rein zu interpretieren. Ich mag da einfach nicht mehr... 
Erster Teil des Satzes steht hoffentlich für sich selbst. Der zweite "Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube" ist meines Erachtens eindeutig so zu verstehen, dass mir die "Leute" also die Youtube Kommentare auf die nerven gingen und das die Formulierung "gut ist Youtube" impliziert, dass Ich eigentlich keine andere Erwartung daran haben dürfte. 

Zum nächsten schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es Menschen gibt die Jay gucken gerade weil er einfach ein "simpler" Enthusiast ist ? Er hat halt die Möglichkeit ein Case mit einem Open Air aufbau zu Vergleichen... die habe ich nicht.
Subjektive Meinung ist mir wichtig, für alles Objektive habe ich Tabellen mit Messungen der PCGH und gerade was das Subjektive angeht hat Jay eine Sonderposition unter den "Youtubern" weil er authentisch ist und man ihm glauben kann, dass er alles ihm mögliche geprüft hat. 
(Gegenbeispiel wäre LinusTechTips der redet von und macht Sachen die er nicht einmal im Ansatz versteht und verkauft im Endeffekt höchstens Produkte, Jay begibt sich eben nicht in Bereiche die er nicht versteht.)


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du musst keinen Roman schreiben, nur dich etwas genauer ausdrücken. Der Satz: "Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube" fehlt einfach die Würze 

Subjektiv ist wichtig, mir auch. Denn letztlich bringen mir die ganzen dB-Werte gar nichts, wenn ich die Karte als zu laut in meinem Gehäuse empfinde. So gesehen ist das schon in Ordnung.
Aber nur weil einem der Typ "sympathisch" und "authentisch" vorkommt, sollte man das nicht für bare Münzen nehmen. Ich meine, du kaufst dem Vorwerk-Vertreter nicht auch den neuesten Staubsauger ab, weil er so "sympathisch" ist, oder?
Der Mann ist einfach viel zu unkritisch und redet alles schön.

Für Linus gilt das noch mehr. Bei dem sollte einfach immer "Dauerwerbesendung" eingeblendet werden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TammerID schrieb:


> Taktraten sind nun übersichtlich auf der EVGA Seite für die 1080: (falls bereits bekannt - ignorieren  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls bei der FTW +20% PL möglich sind macht das 258W. Mal sehen ob hier der Chip wieder dicht macht oder endlich die 2,1 GHz fallen.


----------



## Stratton (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat schon ein Custom Modell die 2 GHz als Boost geknackt? Ohne manuelles oc, meine ich.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne glaube nicht, dass es das schon im Handel gibt.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich schreibe in Zukunft echt entweder Nichts oder einen Roman weil es immer jemand schafft seine eigenen Ressentiments in meine Posts rein zu interpretieren. Ich mag da einfach nicht mehr...
> Erster Teil des Satzes steht hoffentlich für sich selbst. Der zweite "Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube" ist meines Erachtens eindeutig so zu verstehen, dass mir die "Leute" also die Youtube Kommentare auf die nerven gingen und das die Formulierung "gut ist Youtube" impliziert, dass Ich eigentlich keine andere Erwartung daran haben dürfte.
> 
> Zum nächsten schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es Menschen gibt die Jay gucken gerade weil er einfach ein "simpler" Enthusiast ist ? Er hat halt die Möglichkeit ein Case mit einem Open Air aufbau zu Vergleichen... die habe ich nicht.
> ...



Wenn man erstmal erwachsen ist, faszinieren einen diese tollen "Youtuber" nicht mehr so sehr  MMn werden nirgends sinnloser Ressourcen verbrannt, als bei Youtube und dem ganzen Social-Mist. Sowas braucht die Welt echt nicht. Das sehen vielleicht sogar die Amis irgendwann ein.


----------



## Rousi (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Du musst keinen Roman schreiben, nur dich etwas genauer ausdrücken. Der Satz: "Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube" fehlt einfach die Würze
> 
> Subjektiv ist wichtig, mir auch. Denn letztlich bringen mir die ganzen dB-Werte gar nichts, wenn ich die Karte als zu laut in meinem Gehäuse empfinde. So gesehen ist das schon in Ordnung.
> Aber nur weil einem der Typ "sympathisch" und "authentisch" vorkommt, sollte man das nicht für bare Münzen nehmen. Ich meine, du kaufst dem Vorwerk-Vertreter nicht auch den neuesten Staubsauger ab, weil er so "sympathisch" ist, oder?
> ...



Es ist das Internet!! Hier würde doch niemals jemand was Falsches sagen oder sogar LÜGEN!!

Spaß beiseite - beide Seiten haben ihre User und Fans und deswegen auch die Daseinsberechtigung
(die Intelligenz der Kommentare, bzw. fragwürdigen Ansichten jeweiliger stehen nicht zur Debatte).

Die einen Leute ergötzen sich an Seitenlangen Test-Tabellen mit zig verschiedenen Variablen und rechnen auch nochmal alles selber nach. 

Die anderen wollen sich vielleicht nicht mit dem Zahlen-Wirr-Warr rumschlagen und schauen sich lieber ein kurzes Test-/Bewertungs-/Propaganda Video an.
Youtube mit den verschiedenen Kanälen bietet hier die richtige Plattform.

Ich geh für mich einen Mittelweg:
Ich les gerne die Berichte durch, wobei ich mich nur grob um die reinen Zahlen kümmere. Schau mir aber auch gern die Videos von den bekannten Youtubern an.
Einfach weil ich diese unterhaltsam finde. Punktum.
Ich hab keine zig High-End Computer-Teile rumliegen, mit denen ich unzählige Tests machen kann - diese Youtuber schon - ob gesponsort oder nicht ist ein anderes Thema - sollte jeder eine gesunde Prise Zweifel an den Tag bringen..

Durch Jay, HardwarePaul, Singularity Computers, und wie sie noch alle heissen, bin ich nach Jahren auch erst wieder mehr in das PC Thema, Hardware, Modding eingestiegen.
Eben, weil diese Youtuber mich mit ihren Videos wieder angefixt und rangeführt haben und ich richtig Bock aufs Basteln bekommen hab. Ich wär sonst nie selber auf die Idee gekommen eine WaKü mit  PETG Rohren zu verbauen..

Es ist nicht alles schlecht und falsch, was andere (bekannte/sympathische/authentische/unbeliebte/...) Leute sagen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Falls bei der FTW +20% PL möglich sind macht das 258W. Mal sehen ob hier der Chip wieder dicht macht oder endlich die 2,1 GHz fallen.


Meinst du mit PL eigentlich das Powertarget=PT?


----------



## Knochey (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Meinst du mit PL eigentlich das Powertarget=PT?



Ich denke mal er meint Powerlimit.


----------



## Knochey (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was ich recht interessant finde ist das die GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition auf der Computex mit 799€ UVP angesprochen wurde und mittlerweile sogar Mindfactory sie für 759€ anbietet. Denkt ihr die Preise werden wieder steigen oder die bleiben erstmal so? Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr so denkt. Bis zum 17.06 sind ja noch 10 Tage


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also das Lüfter hoch drehen wurde mit dem Patch gefixxt. 
Ich finde sie nicht wirklich laut, merke eigentlich fast keinen Unterschied zu meiner 970er Extreme von Zotac, bissal lauter ist sie schon aber die Zotac war eigentlich unhörbar.
Bei Witcher komme ich bei 1440p auf ~60 Fps. 
Ist echt cool wenn man den Vram  mal vollfühlen kann  und es bleibt immer noch was frei.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja Witcher 3 braucht auch nicht viel VRAM.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja Witcher 3 braucht auch nicht viel VRAM.


bezogen wars auf GTA 5 ... aber das braucht auch nicht viel.... hätte noch Shadow of Mordor anzubieten... aber wie gesagt, es bleibt halt immer noch bissal Platz


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist auch gut so.
Der RAM und VRAM Verbrauch ist in letzter Zeit auch gut gestiegen.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

RotTR klatscht mir die 8GB der 1080 gnadenlos voll mit Ultra Texturen.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und die Spiele sind jetzt viel schöner! Es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> RotTR klatscht mir die 8GB der 1080 gnadenlos voll mit Ultra Texturen.


Spiel gefunden Ziel erreicht


----------



## DrAg0n141 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie kann ich im MSI Afterburner den Boot 3.0 also für jede Frequenz einstellen? Find es irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Du musst keinen Roman schreiben, nur dich etwas genauer ausdrücken. Der Satz: "Die Leute sind einem echt auf den Sack gegangen aber gut ist Youtube" fehlt einfach die Würze
> 
> Subjektiv ist wichtig, mir auch. Denn letztlich bringen mir die ganzen dB-Werte gar nichts, wenn ich die Karte als zu laut in meinem Gehäuse empfinde. So gesehen ist das schon in Ordnung.
> Aber nur weil einem der Typ "sympathisch" und "authentisch" vorkommt, sollte man das nicht für bare Münzen nehmen. Ich meine, du kaufst dem Vorwerk-Vertreter nicht auch den neuesten Staubsauger ab, weil er so "sympathisch" ist, oder?
> ...



Hast recht, gerade wenn ich auf Mobile schreibe lasse ich oft einige Teile eines Satzes weg in der Hoffnung, dass es präzise genug ist. 
Natürlich nehme ich nicht alles was er sagt für bare Münze, ich habe ja ein Gehirn nicht nur zum ausfüllen des Schädels, aber das Unkritische ist nicht nur ein Problem welches Jay hat sondern in gewissem Maße auch die PCGH(wenn auch bedeutend weniger) oder andere große Portale.
Ohne zu große Vorwürfe machen zu wollen aber es wird überall zu positiv Berichtet weil man sonst Gefahr läuft keine Samples mehr zu bekommen oder aus der Info-Maschinerie ausgeschlossen zu werden.


----------



## Gast20190527 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Was ich recht interessant finde ist das die GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition auf der Computex mit 799€ UVP angesprochen wurde und mittlerweile sogar Mindfactory sie für 759€ anbietet. Denkt ihr die Preise werden wieder steigen oder die bleiben erstmal so? Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr so denkt. Bis zum 17.06 sind ja noch 10 Tage



da kann erstmal nixmehr steigen. Wenn du die Karte zu dem preis kaufst ist das erstemal gültig. Sollte der Preis dann wirklich doch steigen werden alle Bestellungen storniert. Ich denke der Preis passt so


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

auf wunsch von : 


ThomasHAFX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich muss sagen: 

Ich bin maßlos enttuscht von den Hersteller-karten.   von 4 Bestellten Karten sind jetzt nur noch 2 im rennen weil es noch keine Test dazu gibt. 

In meinem Augen taugen nur die 

Strix 238 Watt
Hercules 3 und 4 ( abgeshen vom Kühler)  260Watt

von den Getesteten Karten etwas.  

andere Karten rennen gnadenlos in das Powerlimit und bieten so noch schlechtes OC. 

die Gigabyte G1 mit gerade einmal 218Watt **ist aber verständlich da es ja nicht das Top model ist.** Immer hin bekommt man die schon ab dem 10.06 geliefert
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming, 8192 MB GDDR5X

Meine Hoffnung: 

EVGA FTW (Wo ich mich auf das Dual Bios freue) 

oder die 

ZOTAC AMP Extrem.

was mich aber am meisten nervt sind überall diese Falschen angaben von den Händler

1x8Pin owohl 2x8Pin verkaubt ist 

180Watt angeben anstatt 220Watt usw. 

hier muss man echt genau aufpassen und selber suchen wo die Wahrheit ist.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DrAg0n141 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich im MSI Afterburner den Boot 3.0 also für jede Frequenz einstellen? Find es irgendwie nicht.



Strg F


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen:
> 
> Ich bin maßlos enttuscht von den Hersteller-karten.   von 4 Bestellten Karten sind jetzt nur noch 2 im rennen weil es noch keine Test dazu gibt.
> 
> ...


Und was bringen die 2,1 oder 2,2GHz anstatt 2Ghz?
Ausser natürlich den längeren Balken.


----------



## the_leon (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was bringen die 2,1 oder 2,2GHz anstatt 2Ghz?
> Ausser natürlich den längeren Balken.



Genau das...
Virtueller Schwanzvergleich


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bringen tut das garnichts, man kann halt mehr prahlen... Ich freu mich auf meine 1080, dauert aber wohl noch was, step programm bei platz 1311 lol... Mir reicht es vollkommen aus, wenn die karte 1900 mhz macht. Mehr merkt man doch sowieso nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab das übertakten mittlerweile aufgegeben.
Da kaufe ich lieber gleich ne hochgetaktete Customkarte und fertig.


----------



## hanrot (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bringen tut das garnichts, man kann halt mehr prahlen... Ich freu mich auf meine 1080, dauert aber wohl noch was, step programm bei platz 1311 lol... Mir reicht es vollkommen aus, wenn die karte 1900 mhz macht. Mehr merkt man doch sowieso nicht.


Die Unterschiede sind natürlich nicht mehr riesig, aber ob eine Karte mit 1900MHz taktet oder mit 2100MHz kann man schon merken.
Wenn man sich beispielsweise in dem viel geliebten 50 fps Bereich aufhält, können 10% Leistungssteigerung durchaus einen relevanten Einfluss auf dein Spielerlebnis haben.


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



hanrot schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind natürlich nicht mehr riesig, aber ob eine Karte mit 1900MHz taktet oder mit 2100MHz kann man schon merken.
> Wenn man sich beispielsweise in dem viel geliebten 50 fps Bereich aufhält, können 10% Leistungssteigerung durchaus einen relevanten Einfluss auf dein Spielerlebnis haben.



Eben, wo er dann auf Details verzichten musste gibt 2100Mhz den unterschied. 
wirkt sich auch meistens deutlich auf die Min FPS aus der höhere Takt. 

Min 28 VS 31 FPS. 

// außerdem bin ich ein kleiner Benchmark Fetischist  da zählt jeders MHZchen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das will ich sehen, das zwischen 50 und 55fps nen relevanter Unterschied besteht, wenn nicht mal alle nen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz wahrnehmen.
Vast majority of gamers prefers 120 Hz monitors - Results: 86% prefer 120 Hz!
     | Hardware.Info United States

BTW:
Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
18% mehr Takt und nur 6-7% mehr Leistung.
Bei 2100Mhz wären das gegenüber 2000MHz 5% mehr Takt, bleiben vielleicht 2-3% mehr Leistung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also die Games laufen sehr flüssig AC Unity, Witcher 3 usw alles max auf 1440p, die Games die in Zukunft kommen, vor allem das neue Mass Effekt wird sicher ein Grafikkracher ^^

Hat von euch niemand so ein Flickering beim Game Start, nur so ein kurzes  zerschneiden des Bildes ? mfg


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier für alle Experementierfreudigen; Voltagemods Pascal: xDevs.com | Extreme OC modifications for EVGA GeForce GTX 1080/1070 FE
Incl. High Res Bilder des PCB.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab das übertakten mittlerweile aufgegeben.
> Da kaufe ich lieber gleich ne hochgetaktete Customkarte und fertig.



Brauchst du psychologische Unterstützung? Die ist hier leider verboten.


----------



## hanrot (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen, das zwischen 50 und 55fps nen relevanter Unterschied besteht, wenn nicht mal alle nen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz wahrnehmen.
> Vast majority of gamers prefers 120 Hz monitors - Results: 86% prefer 120 Hz!
> | Hardware.Info United States
> 
> ...



In diesem Fall kann ich dich nur darum beneiden. Vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach empfindlich, aber genau dieser Unterschied ist der Grund für mich eine Grafikkarte zu übertakten.
Meinst du diese Zitat?: 
"Im Schnitt 18 Prozent mehr Takt als auf der Founders Edition schlagen sich in einer im Schnitt um 14 Prozent gestiegenen Geschwindigkeit in Spielen nieder. Damit hängt die Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix OC Edition auch die bei Power- und Temperatur-Target maximal freigeschaltete Referenzkarte um sechs Prozent ab."
Für mich liest sich das eher so als würde ein um 18% gesteigerter Takt in eine um 14% höhere Geschwindigkeit  resultieren.


----------



## homer2123 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bringen tut das garnichts, man kann halt mehr prahlen... Ich freu mich auf meine 1080, dauert aber wohl noch was, step programm bei platz 1311 lol... Mir reicht es vollkommen aus, wenn die karte 1900 mhz macht. Mehr merkt man doch sowieso nicht.



gibts beim Stepup bereits die Custom versionen zur Auswahl ? 

Bin in am überlegen mir die garantieerweiterung nun noch zu kaufen da ich meine Karte nicht innerhalb der 14 Tage registriert habe und anschließend auf die 1080 mit Stepup umzusteigen aber will keine Founders Edition haben .


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



OOYL schrieb:


> Brauchst du psychologische Unterstützung? Die ist hier leider verboten.


Darf ich fragen was die Frage soll?
Willst du bloss witzig sein?


----------



## OOYL (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was die Frage soll?
> Willst du bloss witzig sein?



Es hört sich so wunderbar frustriert an  Ich wollte dir keinesfalls zu nahe treten, war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was hört sich da frustriert an?
Ich übertakte seit fast 20 Jahren, aber mittlerweile habe ich einfach das Interesse daran verloren.
Habe zuletzt noch viel mit der 980ti ausprobiert, aber es hat mir keinen wirklichen Vorteil mehr gebracht.
Ein längerer Balken oder mehr Punkte im Benchmark waren mir eh egal.


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hört sich da frustriert an?
> Ich übertakte seit fast 20 Jahren, aber mittlerweile habe ich einfach das Interesse daran verloren.
> Habe zuletzt noch viel mit der 980ti ausprobiert, aber es hat mir keinen wirklichen Vorteil mehr gebracht.
> Ein längerer Balken oder mehr Punkte im Benchmark waren mir eh egal.



Metro Last Light in 4k (Alles Max ohne SSAA)  ist die G1 980ti @ Stock bei 44FPS mit OC @ 1516Mhz  auf 52FPS

und min FPS von 23 auf 31FPS.   und das ist bei mir bei fast jedem Spiel so.   *( mit der GTX1080 übrigens Stock auf 52FPS und OC 61FPS hier ist es noch deutlicher weil es  im Durchschnitt die 60FPS hinbekommt.) // inkl. PhysX Karte Separat 

The Division 4k High von 37 FPS auf 45FPS.  *( 45FPS zu 53FPS)

BF4 in 4k min FPS von 51FPS auf 59FPS *( 58FPS zu 65FPS)

Teil weiße ist das der unterscheid zwischen flüssigem  und mh es will nicht so recht. 

Was mich angeht ich Spüre ob ich 50FPS habe oder 60FPS. gerade in Ego-Shootern  

aber alleine das du den Unterscheid nicht bemerkst von 60hz zu 120hz Zeigt schon das du in die Richtung nicht sehr empfindlich bist.
(ich beneide dich drum)  

*GTX1080 OC


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stratton schrieb:


> Hat schon ein Custom Modell die 2 GHz als Boost geknackt? Ohne manuelles oc, meine ich.


Bisher nur knapp. ^^
Immer so 30-70 MHz darunter im Boost Modus ohne manuelles übertakten.


----------



## homer2123 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sieht es den aus bei den Leuten die ne 1080 bereits besitzen lassen sich bei euch diese auch auf 2000mhz hochjagen oder nicht ?


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2.1 bei mir

http://abload.de/img/acu_2016_06_07_21_40_bnscv.jpg


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



homer2123 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den aus bei den Leuten die ne 1080 bereits besitzen lassen sich bei euch diese auch auf 2000mhz hochjagen oder nicht ?


Wenn bereits die Customs einen Standard Boost von ca. 1900 MHz und mehr haben, dann werden die 100 MHz mehr in vielen Fällen bestimmt noch drin sein. 

Bei der FE mit Standardkühler ist es dann wohl wieder etwas anderes. ^^


----------



## homer2123 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn bereits die Customs einen Standard Boost von ca. 1900 MHz und mehr haben, dann werden die 100 MHz mehr in vielen Fällen bestimmt noch drin sein.
> 
> Bei der FE mit Standardkühler ist es dann wohl wieder etwas anderes. ^^



Da bisher nur die Fe versionen verfügbar sind meine ich auch bevorzugt diese


----------



## DrAg0n141 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



homer2123 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den aus bei den Leuten die ne 1080 bereits besitzen lassen sich bei euch diese auch auf 2000mhz hochjagen oder nicht ?




Habe meine GTX 1080 FE gestern bekommen und gleich mal etwas getestet also auf 2088 Ghz bekomme ich sie ohne Probleme, ich denke mal mit etwas optimierung sind auch die 2,1 Ghz drin. Aber bekomme eh morgen noch meinen Wasserkühler der wird bestimmt auch noch etwas dazu beitragen.


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stratton schrieb:


> Hat schon ein Custom Modell die 2 GHz als Boost geknackt? Ohne manuelles oc, meine ich.



Da wird man auf die bekannten Modelle a la "Lightning", "K!ngP!n" (evtl. auch schon die "Classified") etc. warten dürfen


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X review


----------



## trigger831 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X review



Gut gemachter,ausführlicher Test. Karte überzeugt mich voll; zudem sieht sie noch ganz schick aus.


----------



## -Kerby- (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Gut gemachter,ausführlicher Test. Karte überzeugt mich voll; zudem sieht sie noch ganz schick aus.



Ich finde: das Design einer Karte kann bzw. ist völlig egal.
Sobald die Karte eingebaut ist, sieht man sowieso nur das Backplate, außer man hat ein entsprechendes Gehäuse/MB.


----------



## bigel1977 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo zusammen,

so hab jetzt meine zweit GTX 970 verkauft und bin am überlegen ob eine 1080 oder 1070 SLI. Spiele in UHD. Die Frage ist packt mein I7-2600k auf 4,5Ghz die zwei 1070. Bei den beiden 970 gab es bisher keine Einbussen da ich ja auf UHD spiele. Sollte doch bei den 1070 in top Bild qualität auch der Fall sein?


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die CPU hat wenig mit den Grafikkarten zu tun in diesem Kontext (persönliche Meinung)
Sie wird weder schneller noch langsamer. Wenn sie bisher genug FPS geschafft hat, dann wird sie das auch weiterhin machen. Grafikkarten bekommt man nämlich immer klein. Mehr DSR, mehr AO, mehr AA, mehr PP.

Die Frage ist: Packt Deine CPU in Deinen Games genug FPS für Deine Ansprüche für die Grafikkarten vorzubereiten. 
Diese Frage kannst Du ganz alleine für Dich mit JA oder Nein Beantworten.
Denn die Grafikkarte, die dahinter klemmt ist dabei völlig egal und es ist erst mal nur von DEINER Software und DEINEN Settings abhängig. 
Erzwinge also ein CPU-Limit, indem Du die Auflösung runtersetzt und Antialiasing, PP und AB abschaltest und die Texturen auf Minimum setzt, und schon siehst Du wie viele FPS Deine CPU vorbereiten kann (wenn Du denn noch ne Grafikkarte zum testen da hast).

Entweder die CPU schafft in Deiner Software/Settings XXX FPS (Wunschwert eintragen) oder nicht.
Ob die Graka diese CPU-FPS dann auch auf den Bildschirm rendern kann, das ist Frage Nummer zwei.

Aber da ihr das immer zusammenwürfelt, ist es auch unmöglich eine genaue Antwort zu bringen, und es kommen immer diese: Na klar, das geht schon. Oder nein, das geht nicht. Aus dem Bauch raus.


Also bekommst Du jetzt die Antwort auf die (zusammengewürfelte) Frage: 
Bei Stellaris in UHD im EndGame nicht.
Bei Ark in UHD: Natürlich (und ich wähle bewusst Ark als Beispiel, weil das erst mal gar kein SLI unterstützt^^)

Wie? Du zockst weder Stellaris noch Ark? Na dann siehst Du dass vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Gedanken zu Deiner Frage gehören 
Genau darauf will ich nämlich hinaus. Der Name von Graka und CPU alleine bringt überhaupt keine Punkte. Die Software ist der gemeinsame Nenner. Und wir wissen ja nicht mal was Du unter "packt" verstehst. Das sieht auch jeder anders.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Metro Last Light in 4k (Alles Max ohne SSAA)  ist die G1 980ti @ Stock bei 44FPS mit OC @ 1516Mhz  auf 52FPS
> 
> und min FPS von 23 auf 31FPS.   und das ist bei mir bei fast jedem Spiel so.   *( mit der GTX1080 übrigens Stock auf 52FPS und OC 61FPS hier ist es noch deutlicher weil es  im Durchschnitt die 60FPS hinbekommt.) // inkl. PhysX Karte Separat
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich den geschrieben, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz nicht erkenne?
Das mit dem Lesen müssen wir wohl nochmal üben. 
Und BF4 mit 60fps spielen?
Nein danke, dass tue ich mir nicht an.
Wenn dann mit 180-200fps.
Auch bei anderen Spielen Krebs ich bestimmt nicht bei 30 oder 40fps Rum, dann kann ich mir ja gleich nen 60Hz Monitor kaufen.


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dein Rechner schafft 180 FPS auf Pear-Market in der Mitte der Karte auf einem vollen 64er Server?
Was für ein CPU-Feature muss man dafür runter drehen?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dafür müsste ich BF4 noch spielen und noch die 980ti haben um das auszuprobieren. 
Da ich die Karte aber höchstens 1 oder 2 mal gespielt habe, wäre mir das auch egal gewesen.


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann hat Deine Aussage ja extrem viel Gewicht^^
Etwas zu behaupten das eher von der CPU abhängig ist als von der Graka,
Es selbst nicht nachprüfen können.
Das Game kaum gespielt haben.

Sorry.


----------



## bigel1977 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Aber da meine Monitor nur 60hz hat, und ja also auch nicht mehr frames pro sekunde anzeigen kann, welche mein Prozessor in meinen spielen schafft, folgere ich daraus, dass er ausreicht. Oder verwechsle ich hier was mit hz und frames?


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Wenn mehr FPS gerendert werden als Dein Monitor anzeigen kann, denn verwirft sie zwar der Monitor, aber die Game-Engine arbeitet damit.
Die Steuerung ist direkter und das Game flüssiger.
Bei manchen Games sind bestimmte Moves erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von FPS möglich, egal was der Monitor dann am Ende tatsächlich anzeigt.
Was als Umkehrschluss nicht bedeutet das Du es unbedingt "brauchst". Das ist ganz zweifellos alleine von Dir und Deiner Software abhängig.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Dann hat Deine Aussage ja extrem viel Gewicht^^
> Etwas zu behaupten das eher von der CPU abhängig ist als von der Graka,
> Es selbst nicht nachprüfen können.
> Das Game kaum gespielt haben.
> ...



Über 200 Stunden ist natürlich wenig, das ist klar. 
Aber wenn ich eine Karte nicht mag, dann spiele ich sie auch nicht. 
Ich habe auch kaum Metro gespielt und auch bestimmt nicht mit 64 Spielern, den Clusterfuck können sich andere antun.
Aber klar ich lad mal eben kurz BF4 runter und probier das aus, nur damit du zufrieden bist.
Ähmm nein, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Och komm.. für mich^^
Sind doch nur 65GB

<-- hat kurz getestet.
Ultra-Settings in FHD.
Da gehts bei meinem 4Ghz 5960X bis auf 120 FPS runter. Die Graka langweilt sich dabei zu tode. Kein einziges mal auch nur in der Nähe von Vollast.
Mein alter 3930K ist sogar bis auf 80 FPS runter, und das trotz 4.5Ghz.

http://abload.de/img/bf4_2014_09_22_23_58_j4jmp.jpg


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Och komm.. für mich^^
> Sind doch nur 65GB
> 
> <-- hat kurz getestet.
> ...



Du hast eben gerade in diesem Moment getestet und es wird ne Systemzeit von 23:58 Uhr angezeigt? Wieso? Bist Du in ner ganz ganz anderen Zeitzone? 
Und wieso werden nur 6 Kerne in deinem Afterburner angezeigt? Der 5960X hat doch 8 oder?


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Den Satz vor dem Screenshot lesen. Zusammenhänge verstehen^^


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aaaah jetza! Geschnallt^^ Das war noch der 3930


----------



## HisN (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jupp, um zu zeigen wie sehr das alte BF4 an der CPU hängt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn bereits die Customs einen Standard Boost von ca. 1900 MHz und mehr haben, dann werden die 100 MHz mehr in vielen Fällen bestimmt noch drin sein.
> 
> Bei der FE mit Standardkühler ist es dann wohl wieder etwas anderes. ^^


Muss berichten das sie bei entsprechender Einstellung der Lüfter Drehzahl  die Karte unter den 83° hält und auch auf über 2000 Mhz takten lässt,  muss auch sagen seit sie das Lüfter Probelm behoben haben, die Karte angenehm leise arbeitet, leiser als ich dachte zumindest nach dem wechsel von der  Zotac Extreme auf die FE.  Ist wohl mein CPU Lüfter oder das Netzteil lauter XDDD


----------



## Blackout27 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann mir jemand die groben Fakten vom MSI GTX1070 Gaming X Test sagen? Leider ist der Test bis Freitag offline...

Das wäre super lieb


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So hab mir jetzt die 

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 SEA HAWK X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestellt. ( aber ganz schon heftig der Preis muss ich sagen) 

Da werde ich keine Temperatur Probleme bekommen. 

Aktuell bestellt sind: 


Zotac AMP Extrem. 

EVGA FTW.

MSI SEA HAWK X.

Mal schauen welche von denen im Test am besten abschneidet.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du bestellst dir drei Karten in der Gewissheit, dass du 2 wieder zurück schickst?


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du bestellst dir drei Karten in der Gewissheit, dass du 2 wieder zurück schickst?


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

um Gottes willen nein, 

Ich bestelle mir die Karten und warte auf den Test von PCGH und schau was dazu gesagt wird. 

die G1 von Gigabyte hatte ich auch bestellt und wäre am Freitag den 10.06 gekommen. 

Aber der Test von PCGH hat mich die schnell wieder stornieren lassen. 

Aber bestellen für eine Reservierung der ersten Lieferung, ist besser als nachher NR.50 in der schlange zu sein und erst bei der 2. Lieferung eine zu bekommen.

und für die EVGA FTW hab ich schon einen Abnehmer  jemand der Vergessen hat rechtzeitig zu bestellen und jetzt erst am 28.06 eine bekommen wurde und nicht am 17.06.


----------



## Stratton (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> und für die EVGA FTW hab ich schon einen Abnehmer  jemand der Vergessen hat rechtzeitig zu bestellen und jetzt erst am 28.06 eine bekommen wurde und nicht am 17.06.



Da sieht man mal wie nett es von Nvidia war, nicht noch 200 Euro mehr zu verlangen. Die Leute zahlen einfach, was verlangt wird. Worauf es ankommt ist nur, dass sie sie möglichst sofort bekommen.

Aber ich bin selbst nicht besser und habe am 27.05. auch keine 5 Min. bis zur Bestellung verstreichen lassen.


----------



## OOYL (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> um Gottes willen nein,
> 
> Ich bestelle mir die Karten und warte auf den Test von PCGH und schau was dazu gesagt wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stratton schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie nett es von Nvidia war, nicht noch 200 Euro mehr zu verlangen. Die Leute zahlen einfach, was verlangt wird. Worauf es ankommt ist nur, dass sie sie möglichst sofort bekommen.
> 
> Aber ich bin selbst nicht besser und habe am 27.05. auch keine 5 Min. bis zur Bestellung verstreichen lassen.


Gingen weg wie warme Semmeln, ob wohl mehr 1080er als 1070er gekauft werden, bin sehr gespannt  

Ich hoffe sie lösen noch diesen Flicker Bug im Treiber bei Gsync Monitoren.


----------



## EMPIREOK (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na erst mal abwarten bis der Preis bissen gesunken ist


----------



## Hakenden (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samstag isser Fertig. Das blöde Lüfterkabel kommt auch noch weg ..... son mist


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also die Schläuche hätte ich anders herum auf den Radi gemacht.


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also die Schläuche hätte ich anders herum auf den Radi gemacht.



Richtig! Kürzere Wege und diesen halben Looping haste auch nich mehr drin. Einfach nen 45° oder 90° Winkel auf die GPU setzen und mit dem (auf dem Bild) linken Anschluss des sichtbaren Radi und die CPU mit dem rechten Anschluss verbinden. Evtl. noch nen 2. 45° Winkel auf die VPU schrauben. 
Aber gut is eher Optik, tut der Funktionalität keinen wirklichen Abbruch und nun ist das System nun mal befüllt und das wieder abzulassen ist ja auch nicht immer so einfach


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Overclocking Review

Hier wird der Zugewinn an Fps durch OC bei der 1070 mit den Resultaten von acht anderen Karten verglichen. Zu den Auflösungen 1080p, 1440p und 2160p gibt es jeweils die Fps bei Standard- und OC-Takt und die Zuwächse lassen sich unter den Karten vergleichen. Die Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturmessung kommen am Ende. Es sind Karten im Referenzdesign/als FE aber auch als Customdesign vertreten.


----------



## MaxRink (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Overclocking Review
> 
> Hier wird der Zugewinn an Fps durch OC bei der 1070 mit den Resultaten von acht anderen Karten verglichen. Zu den Auflösungen 1080p, 1440p und 2160p gibt es jeweils die Fps bei Standard- und OC-Takt und die Zuwächse lassen sich unter den Karten vergleichen. Die Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturmessung kommen am Ende. Es sind Karten im Referenzdesign/als FE aber auch als Customdesign vertreten.


Nicht uninteressant aber halt nur bedingt genau durch samplesize=1

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrAg0n141 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Gingen weg wie warme Semmeln, ob wohl mehr 1080er als 1070er gekauft werden, bin sehr gespannt
> 
> Ich hoffe sie lösen noch diesen Flicker Bug im Treiber bei Gsync Monitoren.



Ich hab auch einen G-Sync Monitor hab keinen Flicker Bug mit meiner 1080. Das einzigste was ich aber auch vorher schon hatte wenn ich z.b. im Ladebildschirm bin sieht man das bild leicht flackern aber das soll wohl normal sein was ich so gelesen habe.


----------



## Stratton (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe auch nix von Flickering gemerkt.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo soll man denn Flickering haben bei GSYNC? Ist mir neu... Reines Problem der 1080er/1070er oder auch 980er/980ti?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Nicht uninteressant aber halt nur bedingt genau durch samplesize=1
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Der hier gwählte OC-Takt der 1070 ist eigentlich nichts Besonderes sondern wurde in den Reviews zur 1070 FE auch erreicht. "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel", bei der MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X bei Guru3d ist noch mehr möglich.

--> repräsentativ gewählter OC-Takt und brauchbare Ergebnisse.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Von EKWB kommen für die Classified und FTW nun doch Fullcover:

Official list of EK water blocks for GTX 1080 Series - ekwb.com


----------



## wooty1337 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leider scheint die MSI Gaming X auch nicht im OC zu überzeugen. Aber das OC "out of the box" scheint relativ gut zu sein. Mit dem normalen Bios der 1080 scheint das GPU Boost 3.0 wohl der limitierende Faktor zu sein. Mal sehen was da noch kommt.

MSI GTX1080 GAMING X 8G - Performance and Overclocking Review - YouTube

Wem das Video zu lang ist, ab Minute 12 gibt Jay hier eine Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmmm, der Test von Guru3D ist wieder offline, wollte gerade mal lesen:

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X review offline


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Von EKWB kommen für die Classified und FTW nun doch Fullcover:
> 
> Official list of EK water blocks for GTX 1080 Series - ekwb.com



Damit wird die Geschichte interessant für Neukäufer die ordentliche EVGA GPUs mit Fullcover WaKü wollen! Danke!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok also die GTX 1070 ist nach OC wie zu erwarten ca. gleichauf mit der 980Ti (kommt dann eher auf den einzelnen Chip an) verbrutzelt aber deutlich weniger Strom... Wenn EVGA oder MSI Karten die 400€ Marke knacken bin ich vorsichtig interessiert.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ok also die GTX 1070 ist nach OC wie zu erwarten ca. gleichauf mit der 980Ti (kommt dann eher auf den einzelnen Chip an) verbrutzelt aber deutlich weniger Strom... Wenn EVGA oder MSI Karten die 400€ Marke knacken bin ich vorsichtig interessiert.



Du willst von ner 980 Ti (noch dazu ne AMP! Extreme) auf ne 1070 wechseln? Nur wegen dem Stromverbrauch?? Und dafür wieder Geld in die Hand nehmen? 
Kapier ich nich!


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du bestellst dir drei Karten in der Gewissheit, dass du 2 wieder zurück schickst?



und? ist da was schlimmes dran? machen doch viele so. Nur geben es die meisten nicht zu 



Snowhack schrieb:


> die G1 von Gigabyte hatte ich auch bestellt und wäre am Freitag den 10.06 gekommen.



wo hättst du eine g1 bekommen morgen? Die sind doch angeblich erst ab nächer Woche lieferbar

@Topic: meine 1080 FE ist vor ein paar minuten auch gekommen. Aber irgendwas in meinem Kopf sagt mir "lass sie noch verschweißt und bau sie erst morgen ein wenn die 1070 bekannt ist" ich bin da echt am überlegen ob es morgen nicht schon gescheite GTX 1070 Customs gibt wie die Strixx oder so und ich mir nicht lieber die bestelle wenn sie lagernd sein sollen. Eigentlich würde mir 1070 für meine Spielerei vollkommen reichen, hab die 1080 FE nur bestellt weil die Händler alle sagten es gibt morgen keine 1070er die lagernd sind.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also wenn ich meine 980Ti gegen eine 1070 tauschen könnte (1:1), dann würde ich das sofort machen .
Bei mir ist der Hintergrund ganz einfach:
Die Leistung beider Karten wird sehr ähnlich sein (ich denk mal +/-5%) und mir genügt die Leistung auch, da ich nur in WQHD @60Hz spiele.
Ich plane jedoch mein M1 unter Wasser zu setzen und da kommt mir die geringere Leistungsaufnahme der 1070 absolut entgegen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Du willst von ner 980 Ti (noch dazu ne AMP! Extreme) auf ne 1070 wechseln? Nur wegen dem Stromverbrauch?? Und dafür wieder Geld in die Hand nehmen?
> Kapier ich nich!



Wenn ich früher als geplant auf VR aufspringen würde, würde ich ein 1070 SLI in einem relativ kleinen Case Wassergekühlt verbauen. Der unterschied zwischen 2 1070 und 2 980Tis was abzuführende Wärme angeht ist gewaltig und ich wollte eigentlich mit relativ geringer Radiatorfläche auskommen.
Wäre ein komplett neues System hat mit meinem alten nichts zu tun und ist atm noch ein reines Gedankenspiel... vlt. werden es auch 2x die 480 von AMD. Oder Nix weil ich doch noch Jahre auf ne 4k Brille warte.


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meine 980Ti gegen eine 1070 tauschen könnte (1:1), dann würde ich das sofort machen .



wenn du die gtx 980ti heute noch verkaufst dann sollte es klappen. Wenn morgen preise der 1070 bekannt sind wird es schwer werden. Zurzeit bringen die gebrauchten GTX 980ti karten noch mehr ein als die GTX 1070 neu kosten soll.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Danielneedles: 

Den Gedanke hatte ich auch schon aber für meine Ti liegt der WaKü Block samt aktiver Backplate schon bereit und das zusammen zu verkaufen ist sicher nicht leicht. Desweiteren müsste ich dann wieder auf nen WaKü Block für ne 1070 warten.

edit:

Moment, das PCB ist ja gleich zwischen 1080 und 1070 (dann passen die WaKü Blöcke der 1080)


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Achso okay


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stratton schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nix von Flickering gemerkt.


Es passiert auch nur wenn man G-sync abschaltet, auf anderen Bildschirmen wie dem Fernseher tritt das auch nicht auf. 
Habe dazu ein Video gemacht, bei 0:17 und 0:59 zu sehen.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Es passiert auch nur wenn man G-sync abschaltet, auf anderen Bildschirmen wie dem Fernseher tritt das auch nicht auf.
> Habe dazu ein Video gemacht, bei 0:17 und 0:59 zu sehen.



Und wo findet man das Video?^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Und wo findet man das Video?^^


1080 Gtx G-sync Monitor, no G-sync aktiv. - YouTube


----------



## Stratton (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei meinem Monitor ist es so, dass er, wenn er per DP angeschlossen ist, immer im G-Sync-Modus ist. Daher kenne ich das so auch nicht.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur um das nochmal bestätigt zu bekommen:

Das PCB der 1080/1070 ist gleich und somit passen die WaKü Blöcke auch untereinander(?)


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde jetzt sagen ja, denn die Kühler der Vorgängerversionen  Maxwell (zumindest Morpheus und co) passen auch noch .. also gehe ich mal davon aus das die 1080 und die 1070 das gleiche PCB haben. Ansonsten wird dir das spontan keiner sagen können bis morgen die Karte verfügbar ist und gekauft wurde. Sofern sie überhaupt verfügbar ist.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stratton schrieb:


> Bei meinem Monitor ist es so, dass er, wenn er per DP angeschlossen ist, immer im G-Sync-Modus ist. Daher kenne ich das so auch nicht.


Ist bei mir auch so das G-sync immer aktiv ist,  mach mal G-sync aus, dann müsste auch das gleiche passieren wie bei mir, zumindest ist das bei zahlreichen User so die einen G-sync Monitor haben ; )


----------



## oshan (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

die 1070 ist etwa 40% schneller als eine 390X (1440p) und verbraucht unter last (durchschnitt spiele) etwa *!! 200 watt !!*  weniger.

OMG ob da AMD noch die kurve bekommt?
sobald die 1070 und baldige 1060 verfügbar ist, kann AMD ihre aktuellen gpus doch nur noch auf der müllhalde loswerden.

einzig die fury und nano können noch halbwegs mithalten.

der stromverbrauch ist bei der steinzeit-GPU architektur der 390X (billiger refresh) auch bei videos abnormal.
satte 100 watt mehr, nur um popelige 0815 videos im browser ansehen zu können.

ich warte noch auf polaris... werde mir aber vermutlich eine 1070 holen.
das teil rockt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Nur um das nochmal bestätigt zu bekommen:
> 
> Das PCB der 1080/1070 ist gleich und somit passen die WaKü Blöcke auch untereinander(?)



Gilt für die FE der 1080 und 1070 bzw. auch für alle Karten mit Custom Kühler und Nvidia Referenz PCB. Die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X3 im Test - ComputerBase wäre ein möglicher Kandidat (aber von mir keine Garantie).



> Aufgrund eines nahezu gleichen PCBs ist es möglich gewesen den Kühler  kompatibel für die GTX 1080 und GTX 1070 Karten zu konstruieren.



Neu: kryographics Pascal fur GTX 1080 und 1070 - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die EVGA ACX 3.0 und ACX 3.0 SC wäre auch ein möglicher Kandidat


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stratton schrieb:


> Bei meinem Monitor ist es so, dass er, wenn er per DP angeschlossen ist, immer im G-Sync-Modus ist. Daher kenne ich das so auch nicht.


Und, mal aus gemacht ?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich hab Gsync immer aus und sowas passiert bei mir nie.
Hab ne 970 mit nem Acer Z35.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist mir bei meiner 970er auch nicht passiert, ist scheinbar nur ein 1080er Treiberproblem. Versteht sich einfach irgendwie nicht mit dem G-sync Chip oder so, nur wunders mich halt eher das G-sync dazu ausgemacht werden muss das der Fehler zu stande kommt. Beim Fernseher oder aufn Beamer tritt das Problem auch nicht auf.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habt ihr es schon mitbekommen? EK-WB wird wohl doch Kühler für die EVGA FTW und Classy anbieten.

Official list of EK water blocks for GTX 1080 Series - ekwb.com
Ich dachte, die machens nicht!


----------



## v3nom (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Habt ihr es schon mitbekommen? EK-WB wird wohl doch Kühler für die EVGA FTW und Classy anbieten.
> 
> Official list of EK water blocks for GTX 1080 Series - ekwb.com
> Ich dachte, die machens nicht!



Hatte EK auch so kommuniziert. Aber scheint sich ja zum Glück  geklärt zu haben: "Contrary to initial statements about EVGA water  blocks, all disputes have been resolved..."


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Habt ihr es schon mitbekommen? EK-WB wird wohl doch Kühler für die EVGA FTW und Classy anbieten.
> 
> Official list of EK water blocks for GTX 1080 Series - ekwb.com
> Ich dachte, die machens nicht!



Japp... schon gepostet  Schadet dennoch nicht, wen es nun ein paar mehr lesen. Danke! 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Von EKWB kommen für die Classified und FTW nun doch Fullcover:
> 
> Official list of EK water blocks for GTX 1080 Series - ekwb.com


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok sorry war mir nicht sicher.

Gab es den jetzt einen Grund warum es hieß, dass es keine Kühler für die custom EVGAs geben wird?


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß nicht ob man den wahren Grund je erfahren wird, nur gab es seitens EKWB nen Statement: 


> "_Contrary to initial statements about EVGA water blocks, all disputes  have been resolved and we are officially announcing the following lineup  of GeForce® GTX 1080 water blocks_"


Quelle


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Tip Top! Bin sehr gespannt, wieviel MHz die FTW und Classy unter einer Wasserkühlung schaffen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Tip Top! Bin sehr gespannt, wieviel MHz die FTW und Classy unter einer Wasserkühlung schaffen.



Bestimmt nicht viel mehr als die anderen Karten, außer ggf. mit einem Custom-Bios.


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naah ich denk schon, dass EVGA gerade bei der Classy an einigen Schrauben drehen wird das OCen hier so leicht wie möglich zu machen (mehrere Bios etc.) Denke da wird ordentlich was gehen, wenn Du natürlich nen Chip von ordentlicher Güte erwischt. Aber die Classy taktet ja i.d.R. von Haus aus schon mal ordentlich hoch... 
Aber ja: Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß jemand ab wann die GTX1070 heute gelistet wird bei Alternate und co?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ab wann die GTX1070 heute gelistet wird bei Alternate und co?


Bestimmt wie bei der GTX 1080 ab 15 Uhr. ^^

Mein Abzugsfinger steht auch schon bereit.


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder ist das nen Fehler auf Geizhals der wieso gibt es da angeblich 2 verschiedene Versionene mit stark unterschiedlichen Preisen? Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC, ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm, was genau meinst Du chischko?


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hatte vergessen den Link einzufügen: Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC, ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird ein Fehler sein, zumahl die günstigere auch noch schneller ist .


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, deswegen wundert mich das ja so. Wird aber immerhin von 3 (kleinen) Händlern ab sage und schreibe 1.100 Euro angeboten! 

Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber Schuld! LEUTE! BESTELLEN!!! So teuer wird ne so langsame Karte nie wieder!!!... Ach ne Moment! Ist ja kein Apple Forum hier!


----------



## v3nom (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Tip Top! Bin sehr gespannt, wieviel MHz die FTW und Classy unter einer Wasserkühlung schaffen.



Die Classified soll wohl 2,2GHz mit Sicherheit schaffen. Jetzt heißt es abwarten, ob die evtl. sogar mehr schafft.


----------



## repe (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die ersten Angebote gibt's schon (Österreich), jedoch recht knackiger Preis:

Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51070015P2F) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



repe schrieb:


> Die ersten Angebote gibt's schon (Österreich), jedoch recht knackiger Preis:
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51070015P2F) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Wird sich eh heute legen. 
Siehe GTX 1080 Startangebote von über 900 Euro. ^^


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



repe schrieb:


> Die ersten Angebote gibt's schon (Österreich), jedoch recht knackiger Preis:
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51070015P2F) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



bei evga kostet die FE 499€ im deutschen Shop: http://de.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6170-KR

Ich bin eh mal gespannt, ich hab bevor ich meine 1080 FE bestellt habe bei verschiedenen Shops angerufen und gefragt wie es aussieht. 2 meinten heute gibts keine 1070er Karten ich soll mit 17.06 rechnen und einer meinte "keine Infos wann karten verfügbar sind" Ob das bzgl der NDA falschaussagen waren oder nicht werden wir später wissen. Wobei ich bei Caseking normal gewohnt bin das die auf ihre Facebook Seite Bilder vom Wareneingang machen und es diesmal wirklich keine gibt.


----------



## Stratton (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind die ersten Customs von der 1080 schon raus? Bei Mindfactory gibt es schon Bewertungen zur MSI.

8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G Aktiv


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D

530€ für eine GTX1070 

Die billigste GTX1070 fängt bei 469€ an.... Da wollte man wohl noch etwas Luft zur GTX980 schaffen


----------



## TheLax (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es bei einem WQHD-Bildschirm, welcher obendrein  noch 144 Hz unterstützt, eine GTX 1080 mehr Sinn macht wegen der höheren Auflösung? Ich schwanke momentan zwischend er 1080 und der 1070 plus Cpu-upgrade....


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TheLax schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es bei einem WQHD-Bildschirm, welcher obendrein  noch 144 Hz unterstützt, eine GTX 1080 mehr Sinn macht wegen der höheren Auflösung? Ich schwanke momentan zwischend er 1080 und der 1070 plus Cpu-upgrade....



Mehr Leistung ist immer besser aber es kommt bei diener Frage wohl eher auf dein Budget an. Ob du für +20% Mehrleistung nochmal 200-300€ mehr investieren möchtest kannst nur du allein beantworten. Welche Spiele möhtest du denn spielen? Würde es davon abhängig machen.
Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, ob du nun bei einen AAA+ Titel wie Witcher 3 nun 60 oder dann 75fps hat, merkt man nicht so sehr. Bei Battlefield 4 limitiertt wohl eher die CPU als das man immer min. 144+ schafft. Für CS GO oder LOL würde ich wohl eher zur GTX1070 raten ^^


----------



## trigger831 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TheLax schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es bei einem WQHD-Bildschirm, welcher obendrein  noch 144 Hz unterstützt, eine GTX 1080 mehr Sinn macht wegen der höheren Auflösung? Ich schwanke momentan zwischend er 1080 und der 1070 plus Cpu-upgrade....



Naja, was heißt "mehr Sinn"? Da du ja schon so einen Monitor hast, gehe ich mal davon, das du die 144 Hz in WQHD auch nutzen willst. Schau dir den Test mal an: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X review - DX11: The Witcher III Wild Hunt
Dort hat die GTX 1080 z.B. 17 FPS mehr in Witcher 3 als die GTX 1070.


----------



## C_17 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei EVGA ist die Homepage abgeschmiert. Ich woltl nämlich gern eine OC-Version jetzt kaufen von EVGA diesmal. Das erste was ich mache ich der Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste. ^^


----------



## danomat (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab zb auch einen 2k 144hz monitor und werd bestimmt nicht 300€ mehr ausgeben wegen paar fps. Und deswegen nutze ich die 144hz auch^^


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hoffe mal, du meinst mit 2K nicht WQHD.


----------



## Stratton (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei FHD macht ne 1080 schon mehr Sinn.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> Bei EVGA ist die Homepage abgeschmiert. Ich woltl nämlich gern eine OC-Version jetzt kaufen von EVGA diesmal. Das erste was ich mache ich der Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste. ^^



bei der 1080 hast du dich noch tierisch über den Preis aufgeregt und wie Nvidia die Leute verarscht und jetzt kaufst du ne 1070 FE .. Die ist bei EVGA selbst sowieso nicht lieferbar, kauf sie woanders.


----------



## C_17 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> bei der 1080 hast du dich noch tierisch über den Preis aufgeregt und wie Nvidia die Leute verarscht und jetzt kaufst du ne 1070 FE .. Die ist bei EVGA selbst sowieso nicht lieferbar, kauf sie woanders.



Moment ich glaube du verwechselst mich. Les dir mal meine paar Beiträge durch, da hab ich nichts erwähnt. Erst lesen, dann meckern. 
Außerdem suche ich bei EVGA nach den Modellen, nicht nach der FE. Die würd ich nicht kaufen.
Schau ich mir mal deine letzten 20 Beiträge an, bist nur am flamen. Troll?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist meine Annahme richtig, dass quasi eine OC 1070 an eine Stock FE 1080 ran kommt?
Hab mir eben das Video von PCGHx Asus Strix 1070 angesehen und da schafft die 1070 so um die 38 - 40 Fps. Die 1080 von PCGHx schafft an selber Stelle nur 35 - 38.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ist meine Annahme richtig, dass quasi eine OC 1070 an eine Stock FE 1080 ran kommt?
> Hab mir eben das Video von PCGHx Asus Strix 1070 angesehen und da schafft die 1070 so um die 38 - 40 Fps. Die 1080 von PCGHx schafft an selber Stelle nur 35 - 38.



Hab ich auch so wahrgenommen bei dem Video. Das coole ist ja auch, dass sich die 1070 besser übertakten lässt als die 1080.


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hm....
1070 SLI, oder RX 480 CF?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch so wahrgenommen bei dem Video. Das coole ist ja auch, dass sich die 1070 besser übertakten lässt als die 1080.


Hm nur ist die 1070 jetzt preislich auch nicht der Hit. Mal warten wie sich, dass in den nächsten 2 Monaten entwickelt 
Vielleicht auch offenes Bios


----------



## Hakenden (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



the_leon schrieb:


> Hm....
> 1070 SLI, oder RX 480 CF?



1080 Sli ^^


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du zahlt dann ja


----------



## Hakenden (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Macht Laune sag ich dir mit Downsample von 6880x2880 auf 3440x1440 ^^

Und beide laufen dauerhaft auf 2150 MHZ immerhin


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glaub ich dir.
Ich werd wohl 2 rx 480 mit downsampling von 5040*2160 auf 2520*1080 quälen.
Da evtl. FreeSync Monitor


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ist meine Annahme richtig, dass quasi eine OC 1070 an eine Stock FE 1080 ran kommt?
> Hab mir eben das Video von PCGHx Asus Strix 1070 angesehen und da schafft die 1070 so um die 38 - 40 Fps. Die 1080 von PCGHx schafft an selber Stelle nur 35 - 38.



komisch bei meinem Video schafft die Asus Strix 1070 zwischen 31 und 33 FPS währen die 1080 zwischen 42 und 45 FPS hat .. das sind locker 10 FPS unterschied und somit doch nen guter Unterschied in der Leistung. Wenn man nach P/L geht ist die 1070 besser geeignet als die 1080 aber das war schon immer so das die x70 besseres P/L hatte als die x80



the_leon schrieb:


> Hm....
> 1070 SLI, oder RX 480 CF?



ich sehe du setzt große Erwartungen in die RX 480. Ganzschön mutig das jetzt schon so zu sehen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> komisch bei meinem Video schafft die Asus Strix 1070 zwischen 31 und 33 FPS währen die 1080 zwischen 42 und 45 FPS hat .. das sind locker 10 FPS unterschied und somit doch nen guter Unterschied in der Leistung. Wenn man nach P/L geht ist die 1070 besser geeignet als die 1080 aber das war schon immer so das die x70 besseres P/L hatte als die x80
> 
> 
> 
> ich sehe du setzt große Erwartungen in die RX 480. Ganzschön mutig das jetzt schon so zu sehen.


Schau beim 1070 Strix video bei Minute 10:11 sowas dort hinauf schafft die 1070 40 fps. Da macht die Stock 1080 gerade mal 37
Kann am handy leider keine Screenshots hochladen


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

und im ganzen Rest haben wir knapp 10 FPS unterschied. Diese Stelle ist also der Grund warum du sagst die 1070 ist der 1080 vorzuziehen? Gut, meinetwegen. Ist ja auch egal, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und im ganzen Rest haben wir knapp 10 FPS unterschied. Diese Stelle ist also der Grund warum du sagst die 1070 ist der 1080 vorzuziehen? Gut, meinetwegen. Ist ja auch egal, muss jeder selbst wissen.


Naja 10 fps würde ich nichr sagen, aber ja gut wenn hier jeder gleich eskaliert sry 1080 Freak   wollte nur meinen Gedanken weitergeben, Entschuldigung kommt hier nicht mehr vor


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> ich sehe du setzt große Erwartungen in die RX 480. Ganzschön mutig das jetzt schon so zu sehen.



Das die 480 es mit einer 1070 aufnehmen kann erwarte ich nicht.
Theoretisch würde auch meine 7950 noch reichen.
Die ist aber gefühlte Drööölf Jahre alt also muss mal was neues her.


----------



## LaVolpe (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hm. Da ich meine 1,5 jahre alte ps4 bei amazon zurueckgeben kann und die vollen 400euro zurueck bekomme, ueberleg ich jetzt doch die 1070 zu holen. Mit dem verkauf,der 380x wirds ja wohl reichen.
Aber anderseits waere die 1070 in 1080p@60fps irgendwo auch zuviel des Guten...nicht?


----------



## danomat (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du mit deiner 380x noch zufrieden bist würd ich auf keinen fall eine kaufen


----------



## LaVolpe (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja ansich schon. Aber die ps4 geht aufjedenfall zurueck und die 400habe ich dann eh. Wenn ich dann die Karte von mir aus fuer 100euro verticke hab ich ja so gesehen kein cent ausgeben muessen fuer die 1070. Deshalb ueberlege ich.
Die wuerd dann ja auch dje naechsten paar jahre reichen fuer gute einstellungen und fps, im gegensatz zur 380x die ich frueher erneuern muesste...oder nicht?


----------



## danomat (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hä?
leg das geld doch lieber auf seite. Oder gibst du jeden cent immer sofort aus? Versteh ich grad nicht

man kauft die leistung wenn man sie braucht und nicht im vorraus


----------



## LaVolpe (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja klar kann ich auch machen. War halt nur ne ueberlegung weils halt gerade zeitlich zum release der 1070 passt.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Äh, was mir so auffällt, hats bei einem Start jemals so viele verschiedene Varianten gegeben? Gefühlt hat jeder Anbieter 3-7 Karten im Programm, unmittelbar zum Start. Beängstigend



thehate91 schrieb:


> Mehr Leistung ist immer besser aber es kommt bei diener Frage wohl eher auf dein Budget an. Ob du für +20% Mehrleistung nochmal 200-300€ mehr investieren möchtest kannst nur du allein beantworten. Welche Spiele möhtest du denn spielen? Würde es davon abhängig machen.
> Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, ob du nun bei einen AAA+ Titel wie Witcher 3 nun 60 oder dann 75fps hat, merkt man nicht so sehr. Bei Battlefield 4 limitiertt wohl eher die CPU als das man immer min. 144+ schafft. Für CS GO oder LOL würde ich wohl eher zur GTX1070 raten ^^



Genau das frage ich mich aktuell auch, ob man als 980TI Besitzer auf die 1080 wechseln sollte > ich persönlich habs mir echt überlegt, wären halt trotzdem 300€ Nettoinvestition für ~20% Mehrleistung (Custom OC 980TI zu Custom 1080 OC). Aktuell bin ich immernoch am grübeln. Aktuell wechseln gebrauchte 980TI Karten für ca. 450€ den Besitzer, wie wirds dann zum Release der 1080TI sein? Was bringt AMD noch ins Rennen? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sry, doppelpost > Löschen


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaVolpe schrieb:


> Hm. Da ich meine 1,5 jahre alte ps4 bei amazon zurueckgeben kann und die vollen 400euro zurueck bekomme, ueberleg ich jetzt doch die 1070 zu holen. Mit dem verkauf,der 380x wirds ja wohl reichen.
> Aber anderseits waere die 1070 in 1080p@60fps irgendwo auch zuviel des Guten...nicht?



Warum darfst du dein PS4 zurück geben?


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin gerade dabei mich mit der Technik der neue Generationen vertraut zu machen. Ist eine 980ti mit gleichen Takt wirklich schneller als eine 1080? In diesem Bericht K|ngp|n Sets Three New 3DMark World Records With EVGA 980 Ti K|ngp|n Edition ist eine auf 2100mhz getaktete 980ti zumindest in 3dmark firestike tests schneller als eine 1080 mit 2100mhz.

Auszug aus tomshardware


> The records are quite straightforward: three levels of Fire Strike tests  in 3DMark, run on a single graphics card. On the Standard test, K|ngp|n  scored 25,233 points; on Extreme, he hit 13,091 points; and on the  Ultra-level test, he scored 6,988.


und hier die 1080
GeForce GTX 1080 Firestrike Ultra (bei 2,1 GHz) (Bild 2/3) - ComputerBase

Wie kommt das?


----------



## xlr2200 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, diese vielen Karten.... Ich habe deshalb nicht den Eindruck, das neue Karten in diesem Jahr angedacht sind. Das macht doch einfach keinen Sinn. Stellt euch mal vor, jetzt kämen nochmal genau so viele TIs dazu. Kann ich nicht glauben...


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wie kommt das?



Ja, ist sie. Allerdings machen nur sehr wenige Grafikkarten diesen Takt mit und es muss ein immenser Aufwand betrieben werden, um das einigermaßen Stabil zu halten. Durch den Shrink sind schlichtweg höhere Taktraten stabil zu machen, weshalb Pascal eigentlich nur eine Architekturverbesserung mit Strukturverkleinerung ist (nebst Anpassungen am Videoprozessor und anderen kleineren Details). Durch die dann höheren stabilen Mhz entsteht der Leistungsgewinn der Stock und Custom-Karten 980Ti vs 1080.

Allerdings gilt es zu beachten, dass der 104er nur der mittlere Ausbau ist, der Vollausbau mit Titan und 1080TI lässt noch auf sich warten (mutmaßlich GP102, der GP100 ist ja exklusiv vergeben und hat andere, für Gamer unwichtige Features)


----------



## HisN (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wie kommt das?



Pascal ist nur ein optimierter Maxwell. Aber welche 980 taktet denn tatsächlich mit über 2Ghz ohne LN2?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ihr habt natürlich recht mit dem Aufwand für die 980ti.
Mir ist das in den Videos aufgefallen, dass die 1080 bei den maximalen Taktraten eng beinander sind, das ist wohl die Stabilität die Palmdale anspricht. Bis auf die üblichen Beschneidungen bekommt die 1080ti den meisten Leistungszuwachs über den Takt? Glaube mich zu erinnen, dass ich erst vor kurzen 2800mhz bei den 1080 gelesen habe, aber eben wieder mit extremen Kühlmethoden.

Was limitiert jetzt eigentlich die Taktrate bei den 1080/1070? Ich hab zwar schon eine ähnliche Frage in dem Thread vom Video zur Gainward und Palit gestellt, aber mal so ganz allgemein gefragt. Liegts am Verbrauch, weil Temperatur und Kühlung scheint mir nicht am Limit zu laufen.


----------



## Polypropylen (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

I'm just sitting here....mit meiner 980 Ti von EVGA im Step Up Programm auf Platz 1320....oh mann das wird lange dauern


----------



## Pulverdings (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mir jetzt die KFA2 Ex OC bestellt für 670 Euro bin mal gespannt wann die geliefert wird. 
Bestimmt ist die relativ laut, aber am Ende hat dann doch der Preis entschieden. Sollte noch irgendwas besseres in ähnlicher Preisregion (ich schiele auf EVGA ACX 3.0) wieder verfügbar werden, storniere ich die Bestellung.

EDIT: Habe jetzt im System eine GTX 670, wird also langsam Zeit upzugraden.. xD


----------



## chischko (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Polypropylen schrieb:


> I'm just sitting here....mit meiner 980 Ti von EVGA im Step Up Programm auf Platz 1320....oh mann das wird lange dauern



Muss jetzt mal ganz blöd die Frage stellen: Die 980Ti haste noch net lang oder wie? Ich hab meine schon etwa nen halbes Jahr oder sogar etwas länger... Da kann man an diesem Programm nicht mehr teilnehmen oder? (Will ich persönlich zwar nicht aber es interessiert mich)


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei mich mit der Technik der neue Generationen vertraut zu machen. Ist eine 980ti mit gleichen Takt wirklich schneller als eine 1080? In diesem Bericht K|ngp|n Sets Three New 3DMark World Records With EVGA 980 Ti K|ngp|n Edition ist eine auf 2100mhz getaktete 980ti zumindest in 3dmark firestike tests schneller als eine 1080 mit 2100mhz.
> 
> Auszug aus tomshardware
> 
> ...



Laut der "Fire Strike Ultra Hall of Fame " ist eine auf ca 1600Mhz getaktete GTX 980ti so schnell wie eine GTX 1080 mit ca. 2100Mhz
3DMark Hall Of Fame : Fire Strike Ultra


----------



## LaVolpe (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Warum darfst du dein PS4 zurück geben?



Die zickt rum und hatte auch ab und zu Bildfehler. Da ich die eig kaum benutzt habe und die locker 1 jahr unbenutzt war, hab ich amazon angeschrieben und die meinten das ich den Kaufpreis wiederbekomme, da mein Bundle fuer ein Austausch nicht mehr verfuegbar ist.
Ich liebe Amazon fuer sowas ^^


----------



## HisN (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Laut der "Fire Strike Ultra Hall of Fame " ist eine auf ca 1600Mhz getaktete GTX 980ti so schnell wie eine GTX 1080 mit ca. 2100Mhz
> 3DMark Hall Of Fame : Fire Strike Ultra



Und wenn Du eine Titan X hast, dann ist eine mit 1.5Ghz ungefähr so schnell wie eine FE mit 2.1Ghz. Das ist der Shaderblock mehr, den die Titan X hat.

ABer ganz ehrlich: Welche Titan X läuft wirklich stabil mit 1.5Ghz (sehr wenige, ich hatte drei, davon hat es keine gemacht) und welche 980Ti läuft 1.6Ghz? 
Und mit Wakü laufen meines Wissens alle FE problemlos mit 2.1Ghz.

DA ist der Hase im Pfeffer begraben. Die Maxwells musst Du quälen, die Pascals machen das locker.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Muss jetzt mal ganz blöd die Frage stellen: Die 980Ti haste noch net lang oder wie? Ich hab meine schon etwa nen halbes Jahr oder sogar etwas länger... Da kann man an diesem Programm nicht mehr teilnehmen oder? (Will ich persönlich zwar nicht aber es interessiert mich)



EVGA - Support - Step-Up(R) Program Allerdings hab ich selbst noch net so ganz gerafft. Blauäugig formuliert kann man sich jetzt etwas lieferbares kaufen, z.B. die 980Ti und dann bei Verfügbarkeit gegen Aufpreiszahlung direkt mit EVGA die 1080 tauschen. 



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ihr habt natürlich recht mit dem Aufwand für die 980ti.
> Mir ist das in den Videos aufgefallen, dass die 1080 bei den maximalen Taktraten eng beinander sind, das ist wohl die Stabilität die Palmdale anspricht. Bis auf die üblichen Beschneidungen bekommt die 1080ti den meisten Leistungszuwachs über den Takt? Glaube mich zu erinnen, dass ich erst vor kurzen 2800mhz bei den 1080 gelesen habe, aber eben wieder mit extremen Kühlmethoden.
> 
> Was limitiert jetzt eigentlich die Taktrate bei den 1080/1070? Ich hab zwar schon eine ähnliche Frage in dem Thread vom Video zur Gainward und Palit gestellt, aber mal so ganz allgemein gefragt. Liegts am Verbrauch, weil Temperatur und Kühlung scheint mir nicht am Limit zu laufen.



Erst heut das Video mit jayztwocents gesehen, der ähnlich vermutet, dass die Vcore gelockt ist bzw. einen noch unbekannten Wert nicht überschreiten darf. Insofern ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die FE mit nur einem Stromanschluss ebenso hoch takten kann. Der verfügbare Wattleistung hat ja nicht direkt etwas mit der Volt-Versorgung der GPU zu tun. Ob das über Custom-VBIOS noch geändert werden kann, ist aktuell noch ungeklärt, weil wohl (noch) kein Hersteller dazu Angaben machen darf, ob und wie das Nvidia verboten hat. 

Custom-Umbauten wie z.B. die von GamersNexus (Kombination einer Founders Edition mit EVGA AiO unter DIY GTX 1080 'Hybrid' Results – Higher Stable Clock, 102% Lower Thermals | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks ) schafften es, die Last-Temperatur unter 25°C zu halten und stabil auf 2164Mhz zu takten. Wohl auch nur, weil die erste Temp-Schwelle von 50°C noch nicht erreicht ist. Man geht ebenso darauf ein, dass wenn man die Mhz des Speichers reduziert und damit vermutlich die Last im Zusammenschluss GPU & GDDRX verringert, die Mhz auf 2202Mhz steigern konnte.

Ist damit die 1080 ein OC Krüppel? Eigentlich nicht, denn Nvidia gibt ja als Basis 1733Mhz vor (wohl der absolute SweetSpot) und die Hersteller der Customs reizen die Taktraten bereits  von Haus aus aus. Siehe auch die Palit GameRock Premium, die bei 2063 stabil im W3 lief. Quasi out of the Box (mit Powertarget und VCore nach rechts schieben, sprich ohne manuell die GPU Core zu übertakten). Dieses Kärtchen wäre meine erste Wahl (wobei ich hoff, bis zur Ti nicht schwach zu werden )


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Und wenn Du eine Titan X hast, dann ist eine mit 1.5Ghz ungefähr so schnell wie eine FE mit 2.1Ghz. Das ist der Shaderblock mehr, den die Titan X hat.
> 
> ABer ganz ehrlich: Welche Titan X läuft wirklich stabil mit 1.5Ghz (sehr wenige, ich hatte drei, davon hat es keine gemacht) und welche 980Ti läuft 1.6Ghz?
> Und mit Wakü laufen meines Wissens alle FE problemlos mit 2.1Ghz.
> ...



Das war von mir eigentlich nur die Antwort auf diese Frage
  Zitat von Mitchpuken :
"Ich bin gerade dabei mich mit der Technik der neue Generationen vertraut zu machen. Ist eine 980ti mit gleichen Takt wirklich schneller als eine 1080? "
Antwort ist klar ja!

Das man man natürlich mit einer TITAN X/GTX 980 ti natürlich keine solchen Taktraten erreicht wie mit einer GTX 1080 sollte klar sein.
Aber das war ja auch nicht seine Frage.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Laut der "Fire Strike Ultra Hall of Fame " ist eine auf ca 1600Mhz getaktete GTX 980ti so schnell wie eine GTX 1080 mit ca. 2100Mhz
> 3DMark Hall Of Fame : Fire Strike Ultra



Würde mich da eher auch an Spielen orientieren. Titan X@1400MHz vs. 1080@2050MHz. Mit Sicherheit gibt es bald auch weitere Seiten, die so einen Vergleich anstellen. Dann ergibt sich auch ein verlässliches Bild:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Overclocking Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich denke die Karten liegen deshalb über den Angaben von nvidia, weil da quasi den Mindestwert darstellt. Wird evtl. so sein wie mit den Wattangaben für das benötige Netzteil; Lieber mehr angeben, damit auch "schlechtere" Netzteile die Anforderung erfüllen.

Habe vorhin ein Video gesehen von einem Übertakter (Name leider vergessen), welcher hier im Forum unterwegs ist, in dem er sagt, dass die zusätzlich Stromversorgung eher was für extreme Übertakter sein soll. Wäre einleuchtend, wenn man die Stromanschlüsse für 20xxmhz der FE und Customs vergleicht.

Aber wenn wie viel Watt kann eine Custom denn jetzt unter Luft wirklich verbrauchen? Die FE liegt ja bei 180Watt.

Edit: die Inno3D kann bis 260Watt brauchen und taktet in etwa in dem Bereich. Irgendwie versteh ich nicht so recht, warum man dann auf Karten mit einem zusätzlich 6pin Anschluss hofft. Wird damit auf einen konstant höheren Boosttakt gesetzt anstatt auf maximalen Takt, welcher dann wahrscheinlich nicht gehalten werden kann? Also lieber im Schnitt hoher, also nur manchal sehr hoher Takt?


----------



## homer2123 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also bei meinem Stepup für die evga acx 3.0 steht immernoch in Que


----------



## Marv911 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welche von diesen 1070ern würdet ihr nehmen? Die Gainward GTX1070 Phoenix, Palit GTX1070 GameRock oder Palit GTX1070 Super Jetstream ?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was bringt einen eigentlich der zusätzliche 6pin Anschluss der MSI ?
Hat schon jemand Informationen zur Zotac AMP Extreme GTX 1070, weil selbst auf der Zotac Seite steht absolut nichts zum Takt.

Sonst würde ich die Palit GTX 1070 Gamerock Premium nehmen.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Welche von diesen 1070ern würdet ihr nehmen? Die Gainward GTX1070 Phoenix, Palit GTX1070 GameRock oder Palit GTX1070 Super Jetstream ?



Palit GTX GameRock *Premium*, sollte sich diese wie ihre große Schwester verhalten. Höchster stabiler Boost aller Karten bisher.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was bringt einen eigentlich der zusätzliche 6pin Anschluss der MSI ?
> Hat schon jemand Informationen zur Zotac AMP Extreme GTX 1070, weil selbst auf der Zotac Seite steht absolut nichts zum Takt.
> 
> Sonst würde ich die Palit GTX 1070 Gamerock Premium nehmen.



Der zusätzliche Stromanschluss ist sicherlich kein Beinbruch, notwendig scheint er bisher nicht zu sein. Zotac fehlt noch, allerdings dürfte die Palit günstiger sein und die Differenz zwischen der Premium und eben jener Extreme nicht allzu groß. Wozu letztendlich die Zotac den zweiten 8Pin hat, keine Ahnung. Ohne das Vcore Lock zu entfernen isser sinnfrei


----------



## TitaniumX (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Asus Strix GTX 1070 schafft doch auch über 2,1 Ghz stabil oder ?


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier wird der vCore Lock auch diskutiert. GTX 1080 HARD LIMIT at 1.25 volts : nvidia
FE max vCore liegt scheinbar bei 1.08v und custom bei 1.25v, wenn die denn das im Bios ändern. Letztes scheint wohl nur für die extreme Übertakter zu, wie der zusätzliche Stromanschluss, wenn ich das so jetzt alles richtig verstehe.
Aber wäre 1.25v nicht Wahnsinn für 16nm, meine 7950 hat ja 1.25v


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TitaniumX schrieb:


> Die Asus Strix GTX 1070 schafft doch auch über 2,1 Ghz stabil oder ?


Die die PCGH hat, aber das heisst nicht das jede es schafft.


----------



## TitaniumX (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die die PCGH hat, aber das heisst nicht das jede es schafft.



Ja, denke das es nicht so den großen Unterschied macht, da ja bestimmt noch Luft nach oben war.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Zeitungen, die Releasekarten testen, bekommen ausgesuchte Exemplare zugeschickt. Und da war bestimmt keine Luft nach oben


----------



## TitaniumX (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann gut sein


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Palit GTX GameRock *Premium*, sollte sich diese wie ihre große Schwester verhalten. Höchster stabiler Boost aller Karten bisher.
> 
> 
> 
> Der zusätzliche Stromanschluss ist sicherlich kein Beinbruch, notwendig scheint er bisher nicht zu sein. Zotac fehlt noch, allerdings dürfte die Palit günstiger sein und die Differenz zwischen der Premium und eben jener Extreme nicht allzu groß. Wozu letztendlich die Zotac den zweiten 8Pin hat, keine Ahnung. Ohne das Vcore Lock zu entfernen isser sinnfrei


Mir geht es eher darum, ob der zusätzliche Pin, Mehrleistung bewirken kann da er mehr Strom verfügbar macht.
Die Palit müsste auch leiser sein als die Asus, da die Kühler ja äquivalent zu denen der GTX 1080 sind.

Ich frag mich, warum Zotac auf der offiziellen Internetseite nicht den Takt der Extreme angibt.


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Galax GeForce GTX 1080 HOF hits 2.2GHz on air, 2.5GHz on LN2 - Graphics - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Galax GeForce GTX 1080 HOF hits 2.2GHz on air, 2.5GHz on LN2 - Graphics - News - HEXUS.net


Die sieht echt königlich aus 

Wer von euch hat schon eine 1070er  ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TitaniumX schrieb:


> Kann gut sein



Du siehst unseren Ion sehr ähnlich ; )


----------



## danomat (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wieso keine luft nach oben? Die ham doch noch nichtmal die spannung angehoben


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mir geht es eher darum, ob der zusätzliche Pin, Mehrleistung bewirken kann da er mehr Strom verfügbar macht.
> Die Palit müsste auch leiser sein als die Asus, da die Kühler ja äquivalent zu denen der GTX 1080 sind.
> 
> Ich frag mich, warum Zotac auf der offiziellen Internetseite nicht den Takt der Extreme angibt.



Mehr Strom is für den "regulären" OC-Betrieb nicht erforderlich. Wie gesagt macht die Standard 1080 FE mit nur einem 8Pin 2,1Ghz (siehe Link GamersNexus Custom Umbau oder Videos von jayztwocents). Und ja, das mit dem Taktraten werd ich net verstehen, die Karten sind doch scho längst produziert, verpackt und auf dem Weg zum Händler, weshalb net veröffentlichen? Ändern kann mans eh nimmer


----------



## Polypropylen (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Muss jetzt mal ganz blöd die Frage stellen: Die 980Ti haste noch net lang oder wie? Ich hab meine schon etwa nen halbes Jahr oder sogar etwas länger... Da kann man an diesem Programm nicht mehr teilnehmen oder? (Will ich persönlich zwar nicht aber es interessiert mich)



Sorry gerade erst gesehn: Habe die seit etwa zwei Monaten. Innerhalb 90 Tage ab Kauf kann man an dem Programm teilnehmen. Du musst nur die Differenz zwischen deiner Karte und der neuen Karte plus Versand zahlen.
Ist echt super muss ich sagen!


----------



## chischko (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wieso ist ne langsamere Karte teurer als ne schnellere? ... Ist das nicht die Selbe Karte? Ich bin verwirrt! 
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin gerade am 3D Vision testen mit der 1080er, bei Crysis um die 50~70 FPS auf Full HD.


----------



## thomasemil (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

die Preise habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht verstanden,zb. giebts es wakü umbauten schon für 600€ ( foundersediton)


----------



## Magicnorris (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Wieso ist ne langsamere Karte teurer als ne schnellere? ... Ist das nicht die Selbe Karte? Ich bin verwirrt!
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Verfügbarkeit. Derzeit werden die Preise doch eh nur ausgewürfelt.


----------



## homer2123 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Wieso ist ne langsamere Karte teurer als ne schnellere? ... Ist das nicht die Selbe Karte? Ich bin verwirrt!
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das eine ist im Prinzip die Founders Edition mit dem acx kühler von evga und das andere die superclocked version .

ka ob die superclocked ein eigenes pcb hatt ist aber auf jedenfall von Haus aus übertaktet


wobei ich denke das die superclocked auch nur das Standard pcb ist und einfach 100mhz Standardtakt drauf geschlagen.

Die 1080 scheinen ja eh fast alle ohne Probleme bis 2ghz zu gehen


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein, die haben beide das Referenz PCB.
Die SC hat halt nur höhere Taktraten.


----------



## Xtreme (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MOin,

also ich hoffe ernsthaft das die Preise noch ein wenig zurückgehen


----------



## Mitchpuken (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat schon wer Simultaneous Multi Projection probiert? Hat wer Vergleichbilder von Spielen? Am liebsten Rennspiele


----------



## Lockeye (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab aktuell eine EVGA 980 GTX SC 2.0 verbaut, will jetzt auf eine 1080 im Custom Design umsteigen.

Favorisieren würde ich aktuell die Asus Strix und das MSI Modell, gibt es noch weitere Custom Karten die ich meiner Liste hinzufügen sollte?


----------



## chischko (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Hab aktuell eine EVGA 980 GTX SC 2.0 verbaut, will jetzt auf eine 1080 im Custom Design umsteigen.
> 
> Favorisieren würde ich aktuell die Asus Strix und das MSI Modell, gibt es noch weitere Custom Karten die ich meiner Liste hinzufügen sollte?



Warte einfach noch etwas bis der ausführliche PCGH Test raus kommt. Evtl. gibt es dann auch gute EVGA Karten die kein Ref PCB haben und wie die Classified.


----------



## Lockeye (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Verständlich, die Einzeltests hab ich soweit durch, sitze nur etwas auf heißen Kohlen.

Den Performanceboost hätte ich gerne so bald wie möglich, will aber natürlich auch keine 800 Euro löhnen nur um 1 Monat später zu erfahren es gäbe etwas besseres in der Kategorie.


----------



## Mitchpuken (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bis alle Varianten von allen Herstellern verfügbar und Tests bzw. Usererfahrungen vorhanden sind, wirst du wohl noch ein paar Kohlen nachlegen müssen  Glaube das wird noch sicher 1 Monat dauern, zumindest bis ausreichend Usererfahrungen zu lesen sind.

Was die Leistung angeht wird sich wohl nicht mehr viel tun, bin jetzt nicht der Oberguru, aber habe die letzten Tage viel gelesen. 2100mhz sind derzeit so eine Hürde, Spannungslock hin oder her. 1,08v derzeit und angeblich 1.25v mit Biosänderung. Die Skalierung von der Spannungserhöhung über die 1.08v zum Takt soll aber nicht sonderlich viel bringen und auch mehr als 2100mhz bringt nicht die % Takt als % Leistung. Es gibt zwei Karten mit 1.25v welche sich auch "nur" bis um die 2200mhz übertakten lassen. Wesentlich mehr sind dann scheinbar nur mehr mit Hardwaremods und Stickstoff zu erreichen.



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Simultaneous Multi Projection  probiert? Hat wer Vergleichbilder von Spielen? Am liebsten Rennspiele


Das interessiert mich eigentlich am meisten. Hoffe da kann jemand was dazu sagen.


----------



## Performer81 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Verständlich, die Einzeltests hab ich soweit durch, sitze nur etwas auf heißen Kohlen.
> 
> Den Performanceboost hätte ich gerne so bald wie möglich, will aber natürlich auch keine 800 Euro löhnen nur um 1 Monat später zu erfahren es gäbe etwas besseres in der Kategorie.



Die palit und die gainward sind doch laut PCGH jedenfalls vom Kühler her die besten.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo entweder die Palit/Gainward oder ne Evga wegen des Supports/Möglichkeit Kühler Tausch.

Von der Asus würde ich komplett abraten aufgrund des innen mal wieder vermurksten Kühlers aus meiner Sicht erst Recht für so nen kleinen Die ungeeignet.


----------



## Damir (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die MSI scheint mir auch ziemlich gut..


----------



## C_17 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo ich nochmal.
Möchte jetzt gern mir doch die GTX 1080 bestellen, weil ich bei der 1070 das Gefühl bekam, für den Preis nicht genug Leistung zu erhalten.
Ich such jetzt nur das passende Modell.

Bedingungen wären bei Geizhals:
+ mindestens 3 Jahre Garantie
+ übertaktet soll sie sein
+ Preis bis maximal 729,00 € - mehr nicht
+ (bin mir nicht sicher: aber sie soll möglichst angepasst sein von den leistungsphasen wegen Stabilität)
+ guter Support, weil ich WLP wechseln möcht

Welches Modell kauf ich dann?


----------



## Stox (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Würde ich jetzt einfach mal in den Raum stellen. Jedenfalls sind die Punkte, die du Aufgezählt hast wie auf die Karte bzw. EVGA zugeschnitten 
Ist halt aber die Frage, wann sie verfügbar ist und wie dann die Preise aussehen.


----------



## C_17 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stox schrieb:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Würde ich jetzt einfach mal in den Raum stellen. Jedenfalls sind die Punkte, die du Aufgezählt hast wie auf die Karte bzw. EVGA zugeschnitten
> Ist halt aber die Frage, wann sie verfügbar ist und wie dann die Preise aussehen.



Weißt du ob die Standard-PCB hat, weil auf den Bildern EVGA auf dem PCB steht?!


----------



## CL_Audio (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die EVGA 1080 SC ist bereits verfügbar. Meine wurde bereits verschickt und kommt am Montag bei mir an (bei casekings bestellt, gibt es aber auch schon in vielen anderen Shops).

EDIT: Gerade gesehen, dass bei Casekings schon  alle weg sind, zum Glück war ich früh dran mit bestellen.


----------



## C_17 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin halt am überlegen welche von beiden:

EVGA
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zotac
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stox (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn das stimmt, was ekwb sagt, dann ist es Ref PCB.


----------



## Magicnorris (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stox schrieb:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Würde ich jetzt einfach mal in den Raum stellen. Jedenfalls sind die Punkte, die du Aufgezählt hast wie auf die Karte bzw. EVGA zugeschnitten
> Ist halt aber die Frage, wann sie verfügbar ist und wie dann die Preise aussehen.


Die  Karten von Gainward und Palit scheinen wohl derzeit die leisesten und kühlsten zu sein. 
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die EVGA hat nen Referenz PCB, die AMP hat nen Custom PCB.


----------



## C_17 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Magicnorris schrieb:


> Die  Karten von Gainward und Palit scheinen wohl derzeit die leisesten und kühlsten zu sein.
> Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hmm bin mir halt unsicher wegen Garantie. Wollt nix verkehrt machen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die EVGA hat nen Referenz PCB, die AMP hat nen Custom PCB.



Wie ist der Support  und glaubst Custom PCB bringt mehr Leistung? Weil die hat auch 2x 8 PIn im Vergleich zur EVGA


----------



## Stox (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur weil das eine PCB 2* 8pin hat bedeutet es nicht automatisch das man damit auch einen höheren Takt bekommt.


----------



## C_17 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stox schrieb:


> Nur weil das eine PCB 2* 8pin hat bedeutet es nicht automatisch das man damit auch einen höheren Takt bekommt.



Okay. Nun ich habe mich doch für die EVGA entschieden. Ich denke ich werde mit irh zufrieden sein.
Wo am besten bestellen - gibts Versandkosten gratis bei dem Preis?


----------



## the_leon (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Caseking wenn der Preis eh überall gleich ist.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1080er ist echt super, bis auf kleine Kinderkrankheiten die sie noch hat, das Lüfter hochdreh Problem ist auf jedenfall schon gefixxt, wa wohl das nervigste


----------



## C_17 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wurde nun bestellt. ^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hatte mal heute nen Rechner Start wo das Bild so Grau blieb mit nehm weißen Punkt in der Mitte, hatte das schon jemand  ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer PAlit GTX 1080 Gamerock und eine Palit GTX1080 Jetstream??


----------



## homer2123 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer PAlit GTX 1080 Gamerock und eine Palit GTX1080 Jetstream??


Palit Geforce GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium: Erstes Custom-Design verfugbar [Update: Gainward]


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Simultaneous Multi Projection probiert? Hat wer Vergleichbilder von Spielen? Am liebsten Rennspiele


Das muss explizit von der Software unterstützt werden, kennst du ein Rennspiel was es anbietet?


Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer PAlit GTX 1080 Gamerock und eine Palit GTX1080 Jetstream??



es gibt keinen wirklich großen, bis auf höheren takt gegenüber der super jetstream ( nicht spürbar ) einer anderen kühlerabdeckung ( Kühlkörper ist der selbe), und einer aufgebohrten spannungsversorgung ( jetstream = 8 Phasen und Gamerock = 10 Phasen )

ob man jetzt ne jetstream, super jetstream, gamerock oder gamerock premium nimmt, fühlen sich alle gleich an  deswegen habe ich die Super Jetstream genommen, weil ist billiger und im endeffekt ja doch das selbe, außerdem finde ich das silber metallene besser als dieser weiß/blaue was auch immer xD


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Das muss explizit von der Software unterstützt werden, kennst du ein Rennspiel was es anbietet?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Ok, das wusste ich nicht  Danke für den Hinweis. Dann wird das wohl ein super Feature, welches nie zeigen kann, was es drauf hat. Hoffentlich werde ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wusste es auch nicht, musste mich auch erst kundig machen.
Dachte: Hey, entstaubst Du das 3-Moni-Setup mal wieder und zockst Elite Dangerous mit dem neuen Feature. Pustekuchen


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mir gefällt die Leistung der 1080 in 3820x1648 z.b. in Witcher3 ganz sehr gut (daran denken, die Aufnahme kostet 10% an FPS)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzmEbWtuqpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luckshotx (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit den Karten von KFA2? Sehen doch eigentlich solide aus
 Habe noch einen 10% Gutschein aus der letzten ebay Aktion und könnte fast schwach werden..


----------



## Ragona (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab auch nen 10% Ebay Gutschein und überlege stark ne 1080 zu kaufen, da der Sprung von einer 1070-1080 wohl doch größer ausfällt als ich zunächst angenommen habe. Die Frage ist nun halt welche...


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Waren die Fotos schon mal hier im Thread verlinkt? Find grad nix dazu:

Asus, MSI und Zotac zeigen erste Custom-Modelle der GeForce GTX 1070


----------



## smashbob (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand ne schöne Spiele Benchmark Übersicht möglichst vieler Custom Modelle der 1070, 1080, 980 Ti?


----------



## Pulverdings (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurzfristig mir jetzt doch die Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2 bestellt und die KFA2 1080 Ex OC storniert. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Gmod (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Greife die  Frage von Smashbob auf:

Bin mir tierisch unsicher, welche 1080 ich nehmen soll...
ASUS,Zotac, MSI...?
kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben/Link spendieren?

PS: Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle..


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die billigste EVGA deren Serviceleistungen wegen.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bist du sicher das du nicht auf die 1080ti warten willst? Die kommt in einem halben Jahr und steckt die 1080 in die Tasche


----------



## Gmod (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ungeduld. Diese Ungeduld  !


----------



## C_17 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das du nicht auf die 1080ti warten willst? Die kommt in einem halben Jahr und steckt die 1080 in die Tasche



Ja da kannst auch noch 2 Jahre warten und da kommt wieder eine andere. Warten kann man immer, zuschlagen wenn gewünscht.

Ich empfehle klar die EVGA, wegen Service und Garantie 3 Jahre auch bei Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste und der Kühler.

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gmod (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin C_17, ja das ist immer das Problem. 

Alle paar Monate kommt eh was Neues, wie lange und worauf wartet man :-/

EVGA wegen dem Service, was hältst du von Zotac? 

Die haben ja auch 5 Jahre Garantie..

Meinst du, die Custom-Karten gehen leistungstechnisch weit auseinander?

Danke VG


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA hat halt einen Ableger in München und wickelt RMA direkt ab, wenn man es geschickt anstellt ist eine RMA in 4(!) Tagen erledigt. 
(Selbst erlebt).

Solange man RMA über den Händler macht, dauert es immer Jahre, es sei denn man hat Glück mit dem Händler und er tauscht vorab.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kauf niemals ne Zotac wegen der Garantie... Bis jetzt mit 3 Leuten ziemlich ernüchternde Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn dann EVGA oder vlt. noch MSI. 
Ansonsten gut ist Palit/Gainward aber die haben gar keine Garantie und es läuft alles über den Händler.


----------



## Gmod (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für den Tipp!
Dann wird deine nächste wohl auch keine Zotac  ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein ich bibber, dass meine ohne Probleme ihren Lebenszyklus übersteht


----------



## DrAg0n141 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand von euch die Erfahrung gemacht das seine GTX 1080 scheinbar wohl extrem Spulenfiepen oder sowas hat? Hab es mir extrem laut weiß aber auch nicht genau was es ist nur das es scheinbar von der Grafikkarte kommt, und sie voll belastet wird. Ist immer auf maximal 60 FPS limitiert da ich G-Sync habe.


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine ist ab etwa 1000 FPS gut aus der Ultrasilent-Wakü rauszuhören (FE)
Ist Deine immer gut zu hören, oder ist es von der Software die läuft abhängig?


----------



## ChriKa (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sagt mal, es ist doch bei den Founders Editions letztlich egal welche man nimmt, oder? Die Karten sind doch alle gleich.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So ist es. Nur Service und Support sind anders.


----------



## ChriKa (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und welcher Hersteller ist zu bevorzugen?


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn Du auf schnelles RMA stehst. EVGA. Die haben nämlich eine direkt-Abwicklung und sitzen in München.
Aber ich glaube das stand schon auf der letzten Seite. Ein bisschen lesen wäre schön^^


----------



## DrAg0n141 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Meine ist ab etwa 1000 FPS gut aus der Ultrasilent-Wakü rauszuhören (FE)
> Ist Deine immer gut zu hören, oder ist es von der Software die läuft abhängig?



Hab es einmal mit einem Benchmark getestet und auch mit Mirros Edge Catalyst. Immer sehr deutlich zu hören, hab auch eine Wasserkühlung und das sticht schon deutlich raus. Hab auch schon probiert sie etwas runter zu takten aber das hat keinen unterschied gemacht es hat immer etwas mit der Last zu tun.


----------



## ChriKa (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf schnelles RMA stehst. EVGA. Die haben nämlich eine direkt-Abwicklung und sitzen in München.
> Aber ich glaube das stand schon auf der letzten Seite. Ein bisschen lesen wäre schön^^



Alles klar, wird gemacht!


----------



## LaVolpe (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DrAg0n141 schrieb:


> Hab es einmal mit einem Benchmark getestet und auch mit Mirros Edge Catalyst. Immer sehr deutlich zu hören, hab auch eine Wasserkühlung und das sticht schon deutlich raus. Hab auch schon probiert sie etwas runter zu takten aber das hat keinen unterschied gemacht es hat immer etwas mit der Last zu tun.



Tja da haste wohl Pech gehabt.
Meine 380x von Sapphire, welche ja angeblich sogut wie nie Spulenfiepen haben, summte extrem rumm sobald Last anlag. Da wars egal ob 30 oder 60fps. Aus den Case konnte mans kaum hoeren, aber aendert ja nichts dran das es vorhanden wa
Was aendern kannste nicht, vorallem wenn du die auf Wakü hast uns der Hersteller beim Umbau die Garantie verweigert.


----------



## C_17 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich denke mit der EVGA, egal ob SC-Version (Standard BCB) oder FTW (erweitertes PCB) macht man nichts verkehrt. ich sage immer, das man beim Kauf seine Kriterien selbst festlegen muss.

Ich hatte mich für die EVGA  deswegen entschieden (Geizhals.de):

+ Garantie 3 Jahre+
+ werkseitig übertaktet
+ Preis bis max. 729,00 €

und da waren gar nicht mehr allzu viel übrig ^^

Bei telefonischer Nachfrage bei Caseking sidn über 80% Vorbestellungen, also hoffe ich das ich mit dem nächsten Schub überhaupt noch eine ab bekomme


----------



## Pulverdings (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Inno3d GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2, wurde schon versandt und soll wohl morgen ankommen.  Aber natürlich bin ich dann nicht zu Hause., muss also wohl noch etwas länger warten bis ich sie in den Händen halten kann.

Bin mal gespannt wie laut die ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Passt hier zwar nicht rein aber dennoch :

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6144 MB GDDR5


----------



## C_17 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Passt hier zwar nicht rein aber dennoch :
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6144 MB GDDR5



Die ist natürlich auch schick.  Brauchst dich nicht zu schämen.


----------



## danomat (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die scheinen jetzt alle im preis zu fallen. Mal schauen was meine strix 1070 so macht. Bei einigen steht 16.06 und bei anderen 24.6 liefertermin


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DrAg0n141 schrieb:


> Hab es einmal mit einem Benchmark getestet und auch mit Mirros Edge Catalyst. Immer sehr deutlich zu hören, hab auch eine Wasserkühlung und das sticht schon deutlich raus. Hab auch schon probiert sie etwas runter zu takten aber das hat keinen unterschied gemacht es hat immer etwas mit der Last zu tun.



Spulenfiepen kann aber ebenso vom Netzteil kommen, dass mit dem Lastwechseln der Grafikkarte nicht zurecht kommt.



C_17 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit der EVGA, egal ob SC-Version (Standard BCB) oder FTW (erweitertes PCB) macht man nichts verkehrt. ich sage immer, das man beim Kauf seine Kriterien selbst festlegen muss.
> 
> Ich hatte mich für die EVGA  deswegen entschieden (Geizhals.de):
> 
> ...



Garantie ist zwar nice to have, doch nicht alles. Bitte trotz vielleicht eigener Anforderungen nicht immer den Anschein erwecken, dass die Garantie besser als Gewährleistung ist > Dem ist nicht so! Klar, wenn man so teure Grafikkarten noch zusätzlich umbaut, ist automatisch die Gewährleistung futsch und die Garantieabwicklung wie von EVGA gewährt wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, Elektroschrott noch umzutauschen. Doch selbst das steht immer unter Vorbehalt, siehe EVGA - Support - Product Warranty. Für mich ist daher die Gewährleistung das ausschlaggebende - hier kommts auf den Händler an.

Garantie = freiwilliges, jederzeit einschränkbares und verwehrbares Leistungsversprechen des Herstellers mit bis zu unbekannter Dauer eines RMA Verfahrens (verfällt nach Weiterverkauf!)
Gewährleistung = gesetzlich einklagbarer Anspruch des Kunden gegenüber dem Händler (mit Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten, bei baulich unveränderten Karten jedoch wenig relevant).

Verfahrenserläuterung siehe auch "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Handler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gafgen


----------



## DrAg0n141 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen kann aber ebenso vom Netzteil kommen, dass mit dem Lastwechseln der Grafikkarte nicht zurecht kommt.




BeQuiet DP 11 750 Watt sollte damit keine Probleme haben denke ich mal, zumal meine GTX 980ti Classified das auch gar nicht hatte, aber nach einem Neustart und etwas längerem rausziehen des Netzsteckers ist es nun wieder deutlich besser.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hm, eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht is allerdings das Netzteil viel zu gering ausgelastet . Wollts nur allgemein in den Ring werfen, da im Forum auch häufig von Fiepen gesprochen wird und es dann das Netzteil war. Ebenso verwies ja der Artikel der PCGH mal auf viele mögliche Ursachen.

Edit:

Schon erstaunlich, dass selbst nach dieser kurzen Zeit bei Mindfactory schon 1745 Karten der 1080 (FE & Customs zusammen) verkauft wurden, die Fury X Verkäufe lediglich auf 455 kommen


----------



## C_17 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen kann aber ebenso vom Netzteil kommen, dass mit dem Lastwechseln der Grafikkarte nicht zurecht kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber ich sah die Kriterien bei Geizhals. Und da wählt man nun mal Garantie aus. Und EVGA wird mit Sicherheit bei solchen Grafikkarten die Leute nicht vor den Kopf stoßen. Und der seit Jahren bekannte Support bei denen wird wohl auch nicht an der
Nase herbei gezogen sein. 
Es hat schon seinen Grund warum manche weniger Garantie gewähren. Sonst gäbe es die Angabe bei Geizhals nicht.

Und schau mal bei den anderen herstellern - da sieht der Homepgae AUftritt was die Garantie angeht noch ganz anders aus. Ich vertrau da mal auf die Meinungen hier im Forum und sage - EVGA for the win!


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Garantie = freiwilliges, jederzeit einschränkbares und verwehrbares Leistungsversprechen des Herstellers mit bis zu unbekannter Dauer eines RMA Verfahrens (verfällt nach Weiterverkauf!)
> Gewährleistung = gesetzlich einklagbarer Anspruch des Kunden gegenüber dem Händler (mit Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten, bei baulich unveränderten Karten jedoch wenig relevant).


Eine Garantie verfällt nicht immer nach Weiterverkauf, das ist unterschiedlich.

Erklär mir mal, was du machst wenn deine Grafikkarte nach 10 Monaten kaputt geht.
Wie willst du beweisen, dass der Fehler schon vorhanden war?
Genauso kann der Händler sagen, dass du Schuld am Fehler bist.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@C_17

Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungswerte zur Garantieabwicklung von EVGA bei baulich veränderten Karten welche anschließend einen Mangel haben - ich persönlich bin ein Käufer, der High-End nicht baulich verändert, da es immer ein Risiko bleibt. Daher brauche ich die Garantie nicht, darüber hinaus verkaufe ich meine Grafikkarten meist vor Ablauf der zwei Jahre Gewährleistung. Erfreulich ist die Kontaktadresse in München mit deutscher Telefonnummer, das stimmt allemal!  

Die Filterung nach Garantie-Dauer ist verständlich, die Gewährleistung beträgt ja gesetzlich immer 2 Jahre


----------



## C_17 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Palmdale schrieb:


> @C_17
> 
> Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungswerte zur Garantieabwicklung von EVGA bei baulich veränderten Karten welche anschließend einen Mangel haben - ich persönlich bin ein Käufer, der High-End nicht baulich verändert, da es immer ein Risiko bleibt. Daher brauche ich die Garantie nicht, darüber hinaus verkaufe ich meine Grafikkarten meist vor Ablauf der zwei Jahre Gewährleistung. Erfreulich ist die Kontaktadresse in München mit deutscher Telefonnummer, das stimmt allemal!
> 
> Die Filterung nach Garantie-Dauer ist verständlich, die Gewährleistung beträgt ja gesetzlich immer 2 Jahre



Na schau da ähneln wir uns. ich bin auch keiner der vorher EVGA hatte. ich hatte bisher meine poplige R9 270X. Aber mir sagte man EVGA mach ich alles gut und daran möcht ich nun gern glauben. 
Zumal ich meine EVGA GTX1080 SC nicht umbaue, sondern nur die WLP wechsel. Da wäre die Garantie bei manchen Herstellern schon am Popöchen.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Eine Garantie verfällt nicht immer nach Weiterverkauf, das ist unterschiedlich.
> 
> Erklär mir mal, was du machst wenn deine Grafikkarte nach 10 Monaten kaputt geht.
> Wie willst du beweisen, dass der Fehler schon vorhanden war?
> Genauso kann der Händler sagen, dass du Schuld am Fehler bist.



Der Hersteller kann das IMMER feststellen. Nach den 6 Monaten läuft zwar auch das RMA Verfahren, nur wird das zumeist über den Händler in Richtung Hersteller initiiert. Man sollte wahrlich nicht so naiv sein und annehmen, dass die Kartenhersteller mögliche Veränderungen der Karte nicht feststellen können. Gerade die Volt-Locks aktuell lassen z.B. keine manuellen Eingriffe zu, die etwas beschädigen können.

Das mit dem Erstkäufer, schon bedacht weshalb man sich bei EVGA registriert? Garantie wird Personengebunden


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du schon mal genauer bei EVGA hingeguckt?
Auch der Zweitkäufer hat bei EVGA eine Garantie, nur ist die auf 2 oder 3 Jahre begrenzt.
Nur der Erstkäufer kann die verlängerte Garantie erwerben.


----------



## danomat (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab 2014 eine gebrauchte evga gtx 770 gekauft. Gleich registriert und hab bis 2019 noch garantie


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann war die vorher aber auch noch nicht registriert.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal genauer bei EVGA hingeguckt?
> Auch der Zweitkäufer hat bei EVGA eine Garantie, nur ist die auf 2 oder 3 Jahre begrenzt.
> Nur der Erstkäufer kann die verlängerte Garantie erwerben.



Habs nochmal recherchiert, stimmt. Seit 01.07.11 ist die Standard dreijährige übertragbar. Respekt EVGA, feiner Zug. Dürfte aber selten in der Wirtschaftswelt sein, Intel und AMD z.B. machens nicht


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA ist da auch ein Ausnahmefall.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Habs nochmal recherchiert, stimmt. Seit 01.07.11 ist die Standard dreijährige übertragbar. Respekt EVGA, feiner Zug. Dürfte aber selten in der Wirtschaftswelt sein, Intel und AMD z.B. machens nicht


Evga ist nur ein partner von nvidia und mit intel und amd nicht im ansatz vergleichbar...


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mal Zotacs PGF 16+2 Phasen Monster im Test ??????_????-?????
Müsst ihr halt von eurem Browser übersetzen lassen. Die Karte ist hier aber nicht erhältlich, gibts nur in Asien, sonderlich höher übertakten lässt aber auch die sich nicht.
Vllt interessiert es ja dennoch den einen oder anderen.


----------



## beggisch (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vergleiche gerade die Palit 1070 Gamerock mit der Gamerock Premium (Palit Products - Graphics Card). 
Den einzigen Unterschied den ich sehe sind natürlich die höheren Taktraten der Premium und "Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)".

Kommt die höhere Memory Bandwidth nur von dem um 500Mhz höher getakteten Speicher der Premium? Ist die Memory Bandwidth Angabe das selbe wie "Texture Fill Rate" bei manch anderen Karten?

Frage nur weil das Übertaktungspotenzial bei den ganzen Karten ja ziemlich identisch aussieht und diese Angabe die einzige ist in der sich die Karten wohl sonst noch unterscheiden.


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt tatsächlich nur vom Takt. Kein dickerer Speichercontroller verbaut.


----------



## beggisch (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und was ist mit der Texture Fill Rate bei z.b. den EVGA Karten? Macht das einen Unterschied?

EVGA - Products - Grafikkarten - GeForce 10 Series Family - GTX 1070


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die werden sich alle nichts viel tun.
Keine wird man spürbar höher takten können, als die anderen.
Den Unterschied wird Service, Garantie,Preis, Lautstärke Optik machen.


----------



## beggisch (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab grad auch ein video dazu gefunden und der Kerl meinte die Texture Fill Rate kommt vom höherem Core Clock.

Wenn man dann die Texture Fill Rate nimmt und durch den jeweiligen boost takt teilt kommt man auch auf den gleichen wert (also sie stehen in Relation zu einander).
Ich denk mal da alle karten so ziemlich das selbe OC potenzial haben kann man auch die günstigste mit gutem Kühler kaufen und hat dadurch 0 nachteile.


----------



## danomat (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist hier einer mit ner 1070/1080 und nem 144hz 2k monitor und nem fhd zweitmonitor 60hz? Taktet sicb die karte im idle immer noch nicht runter?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

FHD und 2K ist das Gleiche.


----------



## danomat (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

1440p mein ich &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also WQHD.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja 2560x1440.


----------



## SoNunNicht (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meint ihr mein System wird für eine Gtx 1080 reichen ?  Insbesonder bezieht sich das auf meinen cpu.

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
Mainboard: ASRock Fatality H97 Killer
Arbeitsspeicher: 12Gb Corsair Vengeance (3*4)
Festplatte(n): Samsung SSD 830 Series 512Gb+Samsung SSD 850EVO 256Gb
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX770-DC2OC
Netzteil: Corsair HX850i
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I - Snow Edition
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das hängt (meiner Meinung) nicht zusammen.

Was reicht hängt von Deiner Software/Settings und Diener Leidensfähigkeit ab. Nicht von der Graka.
Also schau doch mal nach wie schnell Deine jetzige CPU FPS generiert, indem Du die Graka aus der Rechnung nimmst.

Auflösung Minimum, Anti-Aliasing aus, Post-Prozessing aus, Umgebungsverschattung aus, Texturen auf Minimum.
Schon spielt die Grafikkarte keine Rolle mehr, und Du siehst wie viele FPS Deine CPU in Deiner Software stemmt.
Überlege Dir ob Dir das ausreicht anstatt uns zu fragen. Wir raten doch nur was Dir ausreicht. Woher sollen wir das wissen Deiner Meinung nach? *g*
Deine CPU wird doch nicht langsamer, und jetzt reicht sie Dir scheinbar aus.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oh eine Frage für HisN, der liebt solche Fragen^^
Edit: Mist zu spät


----------



## danomat (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also die frage nochmal richtig 
Ist hier einer mit ner 1070/1080 und nem 144hz wqhd monitor und nem fhd zweitmonitor 60hz? Taktet sich die karte im idle immer noch nicht runter?


----------



## SoNunNicht (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wollte eigentlich damit fragen ob mein CPU die GTX 1080 "Bottleneckt" hab darüber jetzt schon einiges gelesen aber meißt nur auf Englisch.


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist das Pferd von der falschen Seite aufzäumen (wieder meine persönliche Meinung)
Denn egal welche CPU Du nimmst, natürlich wird sie die Graka (in irgend einer Form und zu irgend einer Zeit) einschränken, denn sonst hättest Du unendlich viel FPS.

Ich versuch Dir das mal zu erläutern, worauf ich hinaus will:

Gleiche CPU, gleiche Graka.

Ist jetzt die CPU zu lahm, oder die Graka(s)? Schau Dir die Auslastung der Graka an. Wenn die nicht auf deutlich über 90% ist, dann ist das doch ein Bottleneck, oder nicht?

Bild: bf3_2012_07_01_16_39_f7rr8.jpg - abload.de
Bild: bf3_2012_04_14_10_35_ayuau.jpg - abload.de


Und was passiert wenn Du gar kein BF3 zockst? Wenn Du nicht in 640x480 und auch nicht in 3240x1920 ... dann haben die Beispiele doch gar nix mit Dir, Deiner Graka oder Deiner CPU zu tun, sondern sie zeigen dass dieser "Bottleneck" ein Konstrukt ist, der in den Köpfen der Leute stattfindet, und von DEREN Software und DEREN Settings und DEREN Vorstellungen was "ausreicht". Aber was hat das mit Dir zu tun? 

Gar nix, es sei denn eure Software/Settings/Ansprüche überschneiden sich zufällig.
Deshalb kannst Du sagen: Ja .. ich höre auf die Pauschalen Ratereien von anderen Leuten, die keine Ahnung davon haben welche Software ich gerne mag, und wie viel FPS mein Rechner bringen muss damit ich glücklich bin, oder Du schaust in einer Stunde Zeit, die Du Dir nimmst, einfach mal nach.


----------



## SoNunNicht (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde sagen die Graka


----------



## SoNunNicht (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich glaube ich verstehe worauf du hinauswillst und bedanke mich.


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

*knix*


----------



## Pulverdings (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hermes hat mir mein Paket vor 20min übergeben. Meine 1080 von Inno3d ist also da. Gleich mal einbauen.

@SoNunNicht Habe praktisch den selben CPU wie du. Xeon v1230 (läuft im Turbomode auf allen Kernen). 
Hab mir trotzdem die GTX1080 bestellt, gerade wegen VR und selbst wenn die CPU irgendwo mal bremst? Mir relativ egal. Besser als meine GTX670 wird sie trotzdem sein.


----------



## kyroR (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin mal gespannt wann meine Gainward 1080 GLH eintrifft - ich habe die Karte bei Caseking bestellt und als Lieferdatum war der 16.06.2016 avisiert. Jetzt steht dort unbekannt aber  ich habe keine Meldung erhalten das eine Verzögerung eintritt.
Langsam wird es echt ekelhaft nur mit der onboard Karte des i7-4790K zu spielen


----------



## Knochey (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Heute die Zotac AMP! Extreme Variante bestellt. Sollte gut gekühlt sein und Ordentlich Übertaktungspotential liefern. Das für "nur" 759€.


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schnappi!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Heute die Zotac AMP! Extreme Variante bestellt. Sollte gut gekühlt sein und Ordentlich Übertaktungspotential liefern. Das für "nur" 759€.



Könntest du wenn du sie hast bitte mal reinschreiben wie die Lüfter sich verhalten ?  
Wäre meine einzige Sorge mit den Karten wenn die genau so stoßhaft die Lüfter drehen lassen wie die 980Tis


----------



## Knochey (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Könntest du wenn du sie hast bitte mal reinschreiben wie die Lüfter sich verhalten ?
> Wäre meine einzige Sorge mit den Karten wenn die genau so stoßhaft die Lüfter drehen lassen wie die 980Tis



Werde ich machen. Dauert aber noch nen bisschen bis die ankommt. Denke mal laufe nächster Woche ^^


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Werde ich machen. Dauert aber noch nen bisschen bis die ankommt. Denke mal laufe nächster Woche ^^



Wär subba. Und vielleicht die Raffschen Standards testen? Sprich W3 oder Anno bissl anwärmen, dann aktuelle Taktraten. Anschließend den MAX Test mit erhöhtem PT und vcore und später noch die magischen 2,1


----------



## Mutanus (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Geht es nur mir so oder ist die Karte mittlerweile kaum noch irgendwo ohne ewige Lieferzeit zu bekommen ? 
Ich hatte auf Caseking die Gainward GLH bestellt und jetzt steht bei Caseking Liefertermin unbekannt obwohl ursprünglich der 16.06 angegeben war.. '


----------



## Watertouch (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wollte ursprünglich auch eine Gainward kaufen, der Termin wurde aber vom 16.06 auf den 29.06 verschoben. Deswegen ist es bei mir eine Zotac AMP! geworden.


----------



## Mutanus (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

das ist doch echt beschiss.. als ob die die Lieferzeit/ Herstellungszeit nicht genau angeben könnten. Ich hab wenig lust jetzt noch einen halben monat zu warten obwohl das Geld schon bezahlt ist ..


----------



## Pulverdings (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da ich auch keine Lust hatte ewig zu warten, bin ich kurzfristig auf die Inno3d umgeschwenkt, als die kurzzeitig bei Mindfactory lieferbar war. Gestern bestellt, heute bekommen. 

Hatte auch keine Lust mehr ewig zu warten. Ist zwar nur das Referenz PCB, aber ich möchte eh nicht übertakten. Also für mich perfekt. 
Definitiv lauter als meine alte ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II, aber die war ja auch wirklich verdammt leise. Ist aber noch im Rahmen und ich kann damit gut leben. Schade ist nur, dass sie im Idle nicht die Lüfter abschaltet..

Hier noch ein Bild: Oben die neue GTX1080 unten die alte GTX670




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mutanus (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

sieht irgendwie aus wie ein prototyp  sei mir bitte nicht böse


----------



## Mutanus (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

aber mal im ernst : Die erkennen 2 ich wiederhole in worten : zwei Tage vorher dass die karte doch einen halben Monat später kommt ? Ist denen aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter auf einmal aufgebraucht sind ?  Ist für mich absolut unverständlich.. Mit 3-4 Tagen könnte man ja noch argumentieren wegen Transportproblemen/ zoll oder weiß der Geier aber einen halben Monat.. ne das kann nur absicht sein .. oder wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## LaVolpe (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glueckwunsch zu karte


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mutanus schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst : Die erkennen 2 ich wiederhole in worten : zwei Tage vorher dass die karte doch einen halben Monat später kommt ? Ist denen aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter auf einmal aufgebraucht sind ?  Ist für mich absolut unverständlich.. Mit 3-4 Tagen könnte man ja noch argumentieren wegen Transportproblemen/ zoll oder weiß der Geier aber einen halben Monat.. ne das kann nur absicht sein .. oder wie seht ihr das ?


Kenn ich gut, war bei mir auch so mit der 1080er


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Pulverdings schrieb:


> Da ich auch keine Lust hatte ewig zu warten, bin ich kurzfristig auf die Inno3d umgeschwenkt, als die kurzzeitig bei Mindfactory lieferbar war. Gestern bestellt, heute bekommen.
> 
> Hatte auch keine Lust mehr ewig zu warten. Ist zwar nur das Referenz PCB, aber ich möchte eh nicht übertakten. Also für mich perfekt.
> Definitiv lauter als meine alte ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II, aber die war ja auch wirklich verdammt leise. Ist aber noch im Rahmen und ich kann damit gut leben. Schade ist nur, dass sie im Idle nicht die Lüfter abschaltet..
> ...


Super Karte, Leistung hat sie auch so genug, übertakten muss man sie auch nicht, aber man kann wenn man will


----------



## Knochey (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich darf noch ne ganze weile Warten 

Zotac wird wohl auch nicht vor übernächste Woche geliefert so zumindest der Support. Verschiebt sich scheinbar alles ein wenig. Die Founders Editionen verkaufen sich zu gut


----------



## Crush4r (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Super Jestream 1080 wird wohl innerhalb der nächsten 3-6 stunden bei mir eintrudeln


----------



## Birdy (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir auch auf dem 29.06. verschoben. Bin auf eine, angeblich ab Freitag lieferbare, EVGA umgestiegen. Wenn das Freitag auch nichts wird, hol ich mir ne Founders Edition und dann kommt da im nächsten Monat nen Wasserkühler drauf. Kein bock mehr zu warten... habe Urlaub und scheiß Wetter.   Da nehm ich zur Not auch erst mal den Krach in Kauf. Viel höher lassen sich nach ersten Tests die Customs ja auch nicht treiben.


----------



## Damir (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Werd wohl auch meine 970 in "Rente" schicken, um mir eine 1080 zu holen!
Sehe das als sinnvolle Investition, da ich damit die nächsten Jahre in Full HD keinerlei Probleme
haben sollte! Wahrscheinlich wirds bei mir eine der Founders Edition sein, einfach um mal zu sehen ob sich
der Aufpreis wirklich lohnt..!


----------



## chischko (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Heute die Zotac AMP! Extreme Variante bestellt. Sollte gut gekühlt sein und Ordentlich Übertaktungspotential liefern. Das für "nur" 759€.



Kannst Du dann mal die erreichbaren Taktraten und wie bereits angefragt eben deine Erfahrungen mit der Lüftersteuerung berichten? Danke!!


----------



## Gmod (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir ist es die Asus Strix Oc geworden.
Bin mehr als gespannt.

PS:

Habe bei einem kleinen Händler vor Ort gekauft.
Dadurch dass er mehrere große Lieferanten hat und nur 2 von den Karten aktuell bestellt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass die Karte schneller ankommt.
Es hat also noch Vorteile vor Ort zu kaufen, vom netten Schnack mal abgesehen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kyroR schrieb:


> Langsam wird es echt ekelhaft nur mit der onboard Karte des i7-4790K zu spielen



Du hast wenigstens eine Onboard Karte.


----------



## Ragona (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist Palit als Hersteller zu empfehlen?


----------



## the_leon (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja



(Scheiss 5 Zeichen Regel)


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mutanus schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst : Die erkennen 2 ich wiederhole in worten : zwei Tage vorher dass die karte doch einen halben Monat später kommt ? Ist denen aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter auf einmal aufgebraucht sind ?  Ist für mich absolut unverständlich.. Mit 3-4 Tagen könnte man ja noch argumentieren wegen Transportproblemen/ zoll oder weiß der Geier aber einen halben Monat.. ne das kann nur absicht sein .. oder wie seht ihr das ?



Vielleicht allgemein zum Lieferstatus "Bestellt, wird am xx.xx.xxxx erwartet". Zu diesem Datum trifft wohl bei Mindfactory und anderen tatsächlich eine Lieferung ein. Nur dürften mittlerweile so viele Karten vorbestellt sein, dass die eintreffenden 50 oder so unmittelbar an die ersten Besteller rausgeht. Warteliste greift, dann springt das Datum auf unbekannt und dann erneut "... wird erwartet am...". Diesen Status hatte ich zwei Monate damals bei meiner 970. Mindfactory könnte zwar angeben, dass x bereits vorbestellt sind und y Karten zum Datum x eintreffen, tun sie aber nicht. Sie haben ja das Geld schon, weshalb ich damals Nachname bestellt hab. Bei 450+  oder 700+€ kommts auf die 5 Taler nimmer an, nur hab ich keine Auslagen.



Ragona schrieb:


> Ist Palit als Hersteller zu empfehlen?



Definitiv. Die 980Ti Super Jetstream macht sich super und die aktuelle GameRock Premium wäre meine Wahl, würde ich nicht auf die 1080TI warten (mit Endung Gamerock Premium? )


----------



## Mutanus (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Vielleicht allgemein zum Lieferstatus "Bestellt, wird am xx.xx.xxxx erwartet". Zu diesem Datum trifft wohl bei Mindfactory und anderen tatsächlich eine Lieferung ein. Nur dürften mittlerweile so viele Karten vorbestellt sein, dass die eintreffenden 50 oder so unmittelbar an die ersten Besteller rausgeht. Warteliste greift, dann springt das Datum auf unbekannt und dann erneut "... wird erwartet am...". Diesen Status hatte ich zwei Monate damals bei meiner 970. Mindfactory könnte zwar angeben, dass x bereits vorbestellt sind und y Karten zum Datum x eintreffen, tun sie aber nicht. Sie haben ja das Geld schon, weshalb ich damals Nachname bestellt hab. Bei 450+  oder 700+€ kommts auf die 5 Taler nimmer an, nur hab ich keine Auslagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitiv. Die 980Ti Super Jetstream macht sich super und die aktuelle GameRock Premium wäre meine Wahl, würde ich nicht auf die 1080TI warten (mit Endung Gamerock Premium? )



Na ja schon wäre es,  habe mich zwischenzeitlich mal bei caseking gemeldet und die habe  mir mitgeteilt dass es sich zumindest bei der gainward gtx1080 glh für alle verspätet weil der Liefertermin bei caseking g scheinbar nicht bekannt ist..


----------



## symerac (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann Palit auch empfehlen. Die OC Werte bisher die ich hier so mitbekomme, sind auch eher im POSITIVEN!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



symerac schrieb:


> Ich kann Palit auch empfehlen. Die OC Werte bisher die ich hier so mitbekomme, sind auch eher im POSITIVEN!


Oc werte sind ja erst mal egal wichtig ist erstmal das die karte kühl und leise ist


----------



## the_leon (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das isse auch


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ragona schrieb:


> Ist Palit als Hersteller zu empfehlen?



Nein, Garantie, wenn dann nur über den Händler. Und je nach Händler (Mindfactory, Vibu usw. z.B.) hast du schlechte Karten nach einem halben Jahr (Beweislastumkehr!). 
Daher nicht empfehlenswert. Gigabyte und vor allem EVGA bieten noch den besten Support.


----------



## CL_Audio (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine EVGA GTX 1080 Super Clocked ist heute angekommen. Bin aber eher unzufrieden mit der Karte, sie ist nur minim schneller als meine alte Radeon R9 280X

Total War Warhammer: 20 - 60 fps
Hitman: 35 - 65 fps
Cities Skylines: 25 - 45 fps
Overwatch: 140 fps
Witcher 3: 80 fps

Alles in 1440p und Ultra. Sind solch niedrige fps normal? Neuste Treiber sind drauf und alte Treiber wurden sauber deinstalliert. CPU ist eine Intel i5 4460 , 21 GB RAM.


----------



## Promized (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Nein, Garantie, wenn dann nur über den Händler. Und je nach Händler (Mindfactory, Vibu usw. z.B.) hast du schlechte Karten nach einem halben Jahr (Beweislastumkehr!).
> Daher nicht empfehlenswert. Gigabyte und vor allem EVGA bieten noch den besten Support.



Da habe ich aber mit dem Gigabyte Support sehr negative Erfahrungen gemacht... EVGA stimmt wohl aber das Gigabyte einen guten Support hat ist mir und auch meinen Bekannten neu. Evtl. hat sich diesbezüglich ja etwas gebessert, was ich aber nach ein paar Monaten kaum glaube. 

Die Karten an sich von Palit sind aber sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Meine EVGA GTX 1080 Super Clocked ist heute angekommen. Bin aber eher unzufrieden mit der Karte, sie ist nur minim schneller als meine alte Radeon R9 280X
> 
> Total War Warhammer: 20 - 60 fps
> Hitman: 35 - 65 fps
> ...


Ne 1080 sollte mehr als doppelt so schnell sein.
Ist die Karte denn voll ausgelastet?


----------



## Zergoras (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat schon jemand seine Gainward Phoenix bekommen? Leider ist der Liefertermin ja nach hinten verschoben worden.


----------



## Blacktempel (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Meine EVGA GTX 1080 Super Clocked ist heute angekommen. Bin aber eher unzufrieden mit der Karte, sie ist nur minim schneller als meine alte Radeon R9 280X
> 
> Total War Warhammer: 20 - 60 fps
> Hitman: 35 - 65 fps
> ...



W3 FPS für 1440p max settings sehen ok aus, ist der rest evtl. CPU-limitiert?


----------



## CL_Audio (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne 1080 sollte mehr als doppelt so schnell sein.
> Ist die Karte denn voll ausgelastet?



Nein, nicht mal annährend. Bei Total War Warhammer habe ich eine Auslastung von 3% und trotzdem sind die fps schlechter als mit meiner Radeon R9 290X...

Kann es was mit meinem Cooler Master 450w zu tun haben?

EDIT: 21 GB RAM sind doch mehr als genug. So viel brauch ich sowiso nur für die Virtualisierung. Beim zocken wird die nicht mal annährend ausgelastet, zudem habe ich ja Dual Channel. AA habe ich versuchsweise ganz aus gestellt, bringt jedoch keinen performance Schub,


----------



## harlekin90 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sieht denn die Auswahl der 1070 aus, ist schon alles auf dem Markt?


----------



## Marv911 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur die FE's, die Custom Designs wurden laut Mindfactory auf unbekannt/frühstens Ende diesen Monats verschoben.

Ich hadere immer noch, ob ich die Palit oder Gainward 1070 nehmen soll.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich streiche mal Gigabyte  Aber die haben wenigstens einen Ansprechpartner in D


----------



## Marv911 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haben Palit und Gainward auch


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Haben Palit und Gainward auch



Bitte? Aber wohl nur für die Distribution. Kein Endkunde kann da eine RMA einreichen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



M4gic schrieb:


> 21GB Ram? Vllt. liegt es daran, oder du hast volle Pulle AA an^^ (hier ist der 1070 und 1080 Channel)
> Ps. meine 970 schafft in Overwatch zwischen 120 - 144 FPS
> bei Witcher 3 ca. 50 also wird das wohl passen



Was sagt denn FireStrike?
Da auffällig wenig Punkte?

Witcher 3 sieht gut aus.

Nur zum vergleich:

Geforce GTX 1070 vs GTX 1080 - YouTube


EDIT: Ich meinte CL_Audio, sorry!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Nein, nicht mal annährend. Bei Total War Warhammer habe ich eine Auslastung von 3% und trotzdem sind die fps schlechter als mit meiner Radeon R9 290X...



Ich dachte 280X, naja sollte trotzdem ne Ecke schneller sein.
3% Auslastung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dann würde sie mit Idle Takt laufen.
Alles unter 95% ist nicht wirklich gut. 
Es sollten am besten 99-100% sein


----------



## C_17 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

eine R9 280X und eine GTX 1080 zu vergleichen ist wie die Titanic gegen ein Floß. Da stimmt bei dir was eindeutig nicht. Mach mal Screens von paar Benchmarks sonst bringt das hier gar nichts. Und zwar von beiden Karten!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@CL_Audio 

Du hast genau die spiele gewählt die im CPu limit sind (außer tw3)
Wenn dein Pc zudem noch mehrere Hintergrundlast hast bremst die CPu extremst aus.
21GB ist ungerade wie hast das gemacht?
eventuell läuft der ram in singlechannel kostet schon gut 10% Leistung.


----------



## CL_Audio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

RAM läuft im Dual Channel, das hat mit meiner Radeon R9 280X schon super geklappt. Bei Total War Warhammer ist die CPU Auslastung bei 70 - 80%, trotzdem habe ich da eine sehr schlechte Performance. Die i5 4460 ist zwar kein top Modell, sollte die GTX 1080 aber nur unwesentlich ausbremsen... 3D Firemark habe ich versucht laufen zulassen mit dem Ergebniss, dass das Bild kurz heftige Grafikfehler generiert und der PC dann crasht. Ich gehe mittlerweile davon aus, dass mein 450W Netzteil von Cooler Master einfach nicht reicht.

Windows scheint mit dem Wechsel der GPU auch nicht wirklich klar zu kommen und will mir via Windows Updates Treiber für die Radeon aufzwengen, die ich längst ausgebaut habe. Die alten Radeon Treiber hatte ich eigentlich auch restlos mittels Display Driver Uninstaller entfernt. Scheint wohl wieder so eine Windows 10 Macke zu sein...

Ich werde mir morgen einen Cooler Master 650W holen und den Computer neu aufsetzen. Hoffe dann klappt alles wie es sollte.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ein cooler master im ernst? naja würde ich nicht nehmen


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Nein, nicht mal annährend. Bei Total War Warhammer habe ich eine Auslastung von 3% und trotzdem sind die fps schlechter als mit meiner Radeon R9 290X...



Nicht dass die Total-War Reihe schon immer total CPU-Limitiert war. Jedenfalls wenn man es nicht schafft den Einheitengrößen-Regler von Ultra runter zu bekommen.

Selbst in 4K langweilt sich da meine Graka, weil meine CPU nicht genug Daten schaufeln kann. Am lahmen Turbo vom Haswell-E sieht man auch ganz genau warum das passiert. Es läuft (jedenfalls bei Attila) nur ein einziger Kern. Und da helfen auch 4.5Ghz nicht.

http://abload.de/img/attila_2016_05_03_20_grssj.jpg

Das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man aus dem Bauch raus Hardware kauft, und nicht schaut was die alte Hardware gemacht hat.


----------



## CL_Audio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der CPU ist kein Flaschenhals, bei Total War habe ich ja nichtmal 100% Auslastung (alle 4 Kerne gleichmässig verteilt). Zudem würde das immernoch nicht erklären, warum die GTX 1080 etwa gleich schlecht performt wie eine R9 280X. Das 3D Firemark einfach mal den ganzen PC abschmieren lässt, deutet auch eher auf ein Problem des Netzteils hin.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur weil du keine 100% auslastung hast heißt das nicht, das du nicht im limit bist


----------



## CL_Audio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Hobbybastler
Hast du dir eigentlich mal alle meine Posts durchgelesen? Dann sollte eigentlich sofort klar werden, dass der CPU nicht das Problem ist. Firemark lässt unter Vollast den PC nicht abstürzen, weil der CPU nicht genug stark ist, sondern weil mein Computer einfach zu viel Strom zieht und das mein Netzteil nicht mitmacht. Es wird ja auch mindestens ein 500 Watt Netzteil empfohlen. Zudem scheint Windows 10 auch Probleme mit den Treibern zu haben, wie ich im Post oben bereits beschrieben hatte.

Zudem verstehe ich die Logik nicht, warum die GTX 1080 gleich langsam sein sollte wie die Radeon R9 280X, wenn der CPU der Flaschenhals sein sollte.

Bei Hitman habe ich eine CPU Auslastung von 90% und eine GPU Auslastung von 85%und trotzdem eine miese Performance.

Wen du mal ein wenig recherchierst bezüglich I5 4460 und GTX 1080 dürfte auch schnell klar werden was Sache ist: gtx 1080 i5 4460 - Google-Suche


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn deine Grafikkarte nur auf 85% läuft, dann hast du ein CPU Limit.
Gerade Total War ist CPU limitiert.
Und wenn bei einem Spiel die fps durch die CPU limitiert sind, dann kannst dir auch ne GTX 1580ti Super Plus einbauen und wirst keinen Vorteil davon haben.

Was heisst denn genau, dass dein PC abstürzt?
Geht er aus und startet neu oder crasht er auf den Desktop, vielleicht auch nen BSOD?
Zudem verbraucht die GTX 1080 weniger als deine 280X.

Btw:
Es heisst die CPU und der Prozessor.


----------



## CL_Audio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der PC ist komplett abgestürzt und hat dann neu gebootet. Ich habe jetzt 3D Mark deinstalliert und nochmals neu installiert. Nun hat es auch funktioniert, mit sehr ernüchterndem Ergebnis: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160616/ymja3bs2.png

Ich habe auch nochmals nachgerechnet wegem den Netzteil, ihr habt schon recht... Ich habe da wohl etwas zu lange auf meiner Meinung beharrt, sorry dafür, aber ich war gerade ziemlich genervt. Sieht wirklich ganz danach aus als müsste ich mir noch einen neuen Prozessor besorgen.

Was denkt ihr über den Intel Core i7 4790K? Sollte eigentlich reichen und einen ordentlichen Performance Schub geben, oder? Kann ich den aus kostengründen auch mit dem boxed Kühler laufen lassen? Die hohe Taktrate macht mir diesbezüglich etwas sorgen. Wenn es etwas lauter wird ist es nicht weiter tragisch, will nur keine Hitzeprobleme kriegen.

Ach die Rechtschreibefehler sind doch nur Zusatzfeatures


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der gpu Score ist da wo er sein soll. Was erwartest du von der kleinen cpu? Die kann auch nicht hexen. Mit meinem 4.5 ghz 3570k und max oc hab ich 15000 punkte, aber auch nur wegen der oc cpu. Sonst auch nur knapp 14000. Btw zieht die 1080 keine 200 watt, das netzteil hat also noch reserven. Wenn du den 4790k günstig bekommst kaufen, der boxed Kühler ist nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr über den Intel Core i7 4790K? Sollte eigentlich reichen und einen ordentlichen Performance Schub geben, oder? Kann ich den aus kostengründen auch mit dem boxed Kühler laufen lassen? Die hohe Taktrate macht mir diesbezüglich etwas sorgen. Wenn es etwas lauter wird ist es nicht weiter tragisch, will nur keine Hitzeprobleme kriegen.



Naja, aber erwarte keine Wunder. Das die CPU schneller ist, bedeutet bei Total War nicht dass Du jetzt vernünftige FPS bekommst. 
Mein 20 FPS Screenshot von Attila ist mit einem 4.5Ghz 5960X gemacht.

Total War (jedenfalls Attila, ich hab Warhammer nicht) nutzt halt in vielen Situationen nur einen Kern.
Bedeutet: Bei Takt-Gleichstand von Deinem Sandy ***** und dem Haswell bekommst Du etwa 20% mehr Leistung. Das sind bei 20FPS Grundleistung dann stolze 24 FPS. Das Programm gibt einfach nicht mehr her.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde mir erstmal über eine vernünftige Stromversorgung Gedanken machen. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CL_Audio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also warhammer nutzt bei mir alle 4 Kerne sehr ausgeglichen. Bei den benchmarkes schneidet der schon deutlich besser ab als mein i5. So bringt es mir ja auch nichts wen die gtx ihr potential nicht ausschöpfen kann.

@h1n1
Das haben wir doch gerade durch diskutiert. Selbst mit dem i7 komm ich nicht über 400W.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur weil 450W drauf stehen, bedeutet es nicht, das es auch 450w liefert. 
Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr was du für eins hast, aber ich würde da auch an das Netzteil denken.
Da kann der pc schon abstürzen.


----------



## GEChun (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Fassen wir zusammen: 
Für Total War -> Hochtakten. 
Sind die Kerne jetzt Relevanter oder der Core Takt?

Gibt´s Unterschiede zwischen Attila und Warhammer?
Oder verhalten die sich gleich?


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Nur weil 450W drauf stehen, bedeutet es nicht, das es auch 450w liefert.
> Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr was du für eins hast, aber ich würde da auch an das Netzteil denken.
> Da kann der pc schon abstürzen.




Die meisten guten NTs können auch etwas mehr als der angegebene Wert.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Also warhammer nutzt bei mir alle 4 Kerne sehr ausgeglichen. Bei den benchmarkes schneidet der schon deutlich besser ab als mein i5. So bringt es mir ja auch nichts wen die gtx ihr potential nicht ausschöpfen kann.
> 
> @h1n1
> Das haben wir doch gerade durch diskutiert. Selbst mit dem i7 komm ich nicht über 400W.



Nur weil dir der Taskmanager anzeigt dass die Kerne in Verwendung sind, heißt dass noch lange nicht dass die Kerne auch Sinnvoll genutzt werden.
Klar kann ein I7 in gewissen Szenarien Vorteile bringen, bei den meisten Games zählt aber immer noch der Takt und dann die Kerne.  Zwischen einem 4690K @ 4.5 GHZ und einem 4790K @ 4,5 GHZ sind bei Total War gerade mal 2 FPS unterschied.
Klar kannst dir jetzt einen I7 kaufen, nur große Sprünge brauchst dir nicht erhoffen. Bei den ein oder anderen Game werden die min FPS besser werden, in Summe wirst aber wenig von der neuen CPU merken.

Wegen dem NT.
Watt sagen erstmal gar nichts, du kannst ein 700W NT haben und trotzdem nicht genügend Leistung haben um eine z.B. 980 TI stabil versorgen zu können.
Entscheidend sind die Ampere.


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir läuft ein 600W NT für eine 980 Ti @1500/4000 und ein 4790k @4.8 trotzdem war das NT viel zu groß. Ein 500w hätte gereicht.


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Watt sagen erstmal gar nichts, du kannst ein 700W NT haben und trotzdem nicht genügend Leistung haben um eine z.B. 980 TI stabil versorgen zu können.
> Entscheidend sind die Ampere.


 Hä? Wie bitte!? 
Die 700W ergeben sich aus der einfachen Formel I[A]*U[V] und sind damit direkt proportional und aufgrund der immer geringer gewichteten 3,3 und 5V Schiene nahezu immer bei den 12V Schienen anzusiedeln. Das ist also leichter bis mittlerer Unsinn mein Lieber!
Entscheidend für heutige Netzteile sind Qualität der einzelnen Bauteile und nicht die wie Du sagst die Ampere...  Zu hohe Stromstärken auf (ggf. sogar nur einer) 12V Schiene(n) sind Gift für moderne Hardware außer im extremen OC Bereich... Wenn die Schienen aber mit zu großen Sicherungen abgesichert sind gibt es viel mehr Spiel etc. 
Die Qualität bzw. auch der konzeptionelle Aufbau des NTs bestimmt dann die sehr viel entscheidenderen Werte wie Restwelligkeit, Flankenwinkel bzw. "Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit" des Netzteils etc. 
Auch ist der Faktor ob Gruppen- oder Indynetzteil mit entscheidend.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn es ein gutes Marken NT ist, langen 500W alle mal. Wer jetzt ein LC Power oder andere China Böller hat, dem würde ich raten dringend zu tauschen. Hatte erst gestern wieder einen Kunden der seinen Rechner zur Reparatur brachte, weil er während des spielens ausgegangen ist. Nur konnten wir da nix mehr machen, das NT hat sich gehimmelt und die Karte, Mainboard und CPU mitgenommen.
War schon ein Schock für ihn, aber man darf halt nicht am falschen Ende sparen.
Ich höre immer, ist ja nur ein Netzteil. Viele vergessen dass das Netzteil die wichtigste Komponente im Rechner ist, schließlich läuft da Strom durch. Klar, man braucht jetzt nicht mehrere 100€ ausgeben aber sparen beim Netzteil würde ich nicht. Dann lieber noch 1 Monat länger sparen und ein vernünftiges kaufen, anstatt 20€ sparen und riskieren dass das NT bei einer Spannungsspitze hops geht und andere Komponenten mit nimmt.


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat sich eigentlich irgendjemand die FE geholt?


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Fast jeder bisher, da es die Customs erst seit ein paar Tagen zu kaufen gibt?
Praktisch jeder der seine Grafikkarte unter Wasser betreibt, weil es die einzige ist, für die es zur Zeit Wasserblöcke gibt?


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie gut oder schlecht sind die denn wirklich?


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich irgendjemand die FE geholt?



Stand jetzt gehen die FEs sogar viel besser als die custom Modelle (1080 only)


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Palit Game Rock Karten (1080) sollen ja unter Lüfterklackern und Spulenfiepen leiden, laut ein paar Hwluxx und CB Usern.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Hä? Wie bitte!?
> Die 700W ergeben sich aus der einfachen Formel I[A]*U[V] und sind damit direkt proportional und aufgrund der immer geringer gewichteten 3,3 und 5V Schiene nahezu immer bei den 12V Schienen anzusiedeln. Das ist also leichter bis mittlerer Unsinn mein Lieber!
> Entscheidend für heutige Netzteile sind Qualität der einzelnen Bauteile und nicht die wie Du sagst die Ampere...  Zu hohe Stromstärken auf (ggf. sogar nur einer) 12V Schiene(n) sind Gift für moderne Hardware außer im extremen OC Bereich... Wenn die Schienen aber mit zu großen Sicherungen abgesichert sind gibt es viel mehr Spiel etc.
> Die Qualität bzw. auch der konzeptionelle Aufbau des NTs bestimmt dann die sehr viel entscheidenderen Werte wie Restwelligkeit, Flankenwinkel bzw. "Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit" des Netzteils etc.
> Auch ist der Faktor ob Gruppen- oder Indynetzteil mit entscheidend.



Im Grunde genommen hast du recht, aber...!
Wenn Hersteller 500w angeben, bedeutet es nicht unbedingt,  das sodass Netzteil die Leistung dauerhaft halten kann.
Einfach mal den Spitzenwert genommen, der kurzfristig Anliegen darf.
Also ist es eigentlich auf 450 Watt ausgelegt,
Durch Einschaltströme kann die Leistung mal kurz auf 500w gehen. P=U*I.
Dauerhaft gehen aber nur 450 Watt. 
Also druckt der Billignetzteilhersteller die 500W Spitzenleistung drauf. 
Werden da ständig 500watt verbraucht und das NT ist tatsächlich nur für 450w ausgelegt,fließt dauerhaft ein zu hoher Strom. Werden noch billigmaterialien verbaut, dann macht es bumm.

Seriöse Hersteller geben die Tatsächliche und dauerhafte Leistung an.

Dann sollten 500w auch konstante 500w sein.

Richtig?


----------



## MDJ (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Die Palit Game Rock Karten (1080) sollen ja unter Lüfterklackern und Spulenfiepen leiden, laut ein paar Hwluxx und CB Usern.



Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass das Spulenfiepen auch andere Gründe haben "könnte", als von der Karte selbst.


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was sagst Du jetzt anderes als ich? Versteh ich net!


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ein seriöser und namhafter NT Hersteller 500 angeben dann gehen sicher auch 550. Wie gesagt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

StromStärke ist doch entscheidend.
Wegen Spitzenwerte. 
Wollte ja nur den Schmu erklären,  win Billignetzteilhersteller auf ihre Leistungsangaben kommen.
Ach egal. Muss Arbeitnehmer und nicht viel zeit zum lesen. Vielleicht habe ich dich deswegen auch nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mal ein paar wenige Vergleichsvideos für euch zusammengefasst:

GTX 1080 Vs GTX 1070 Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 GTA 5 Frame Rate Comparison - YouTube
GTX 1070 Overclocked Vs GTX 1080 Stock The Witcher 3 1440p Maxed Out Frame Rate Comparison - YouTube
GTX 1070 Stock Vs GTX 970 Overclocked Fallout 4 Ultra Settings 1440p Frame Rate Comparison - YouTube
GTX 1070 Vs GTX Titan X 1440p GTA 5 Frame Rate Comparison - YouTube
GTX 1080 Vs GTX 980 TI SLI Vs GTX 980 SLI Tomb Raider 1440p Frame Rate Comparison - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvFGCeLDgoY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbG6d2l4DyI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL95PrvjPlE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki7BFXdzR8w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6cVHwGZJuI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9ZG7pA5INc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTm7Gy6qy4g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsaSdTMv7ms
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng-pmHV-RMM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U9YdqsBcDM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxqJI2xXZds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ6R7ZE12qU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-ewNZP8ZCU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3oGAxFtlug


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> StromStärke ist doch entscheidend.
> Wegen Spitzenwerte.
> Wollte ja nur den Schmu erklären,  win Billignetzteilhersteller auf ihre Leistungsangaben kommen.
> Ach egal. Muss Arbeitnehmer und nicht viel zeit zum lesen. Vielleicht habe ich dich deswegen auch nicht richtig verstanden.



Aaah jetzt kapier ich's... darauf wolltest Du hinaus... OK!^^


----------



## CL_Audio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe 24 GB ram ( 8+8 und 4+4). Weiss nicht mehr wie ich auf 21 GB gekommen bin.

Das Netzteil ist ein Cooler Master, der liefert auch soviel wie drauf steht.

Ja habe DDU im abgesichertem Modus verwendet.


----------



## Luckshotx (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat schon irgendwer für eine KFA2 eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist ein Cooler Master, der liefert auch soviel wie drauf steht.


Cooler Master baut aber nicht nur ein Netzteil.
Wenn dann schon die genaue Bezeichnung oder nen Foto vom Netzteil.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wieso gibt es eigentlich kaum Tests über die Evga gtx1080?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weil meist erst die beliebten Asus, MSI und Gigabyte getestet werden.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In den USA ist EVGA doch Marktführer, meine ich gelesen zu haben.

Dann bin ich ja ein Underdog mit der FTW!


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm, was sagt ihr denn hier zu? ASUS and MSI accused of sending modified cards to the press | VideoCardz.com


----------



## CL_Audio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Cooler Master baut aber nicht nur ein Netzteil.
> Wenn dann schon die genaue Bezeichnung oder nen Foto vom Netzteil.



Ich hatte doch bereits erwähnt, dass es sich um ein g450m handelt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na Glückwunsch!
Da ist die Evga 1080 ftw ja doch nicht so schlecht, wenn die anderen gepfuscht haben.

Der nächste Skandal!
Oder nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist doch schon seit eh und je bekannt, dass die Hersteller gute Samples rausschicken, dass ist nicht nur bei GPUs so sondern auch bei CPUs.


----------



## befubo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja ein Underdog mit der FTW!



Dann sind wir schon zwei


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm, was sagt ihr denn hier zu? ASUS and MSI accused of sending modified cards to the press | VideoCardz.com



Typisch MSI  
Ich finde das ist unter aller Sau und macht Tests ein gutes stück nichtig. Wenn es nur der Clockspeed ist ist ja ok aber wenn wie bei der 980Ti die Retail Karten zum teil abartig heiß werden hört der Spaß einfach auf


----------



## Luckshotx (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition:

"Leider kam es zu einer Bestellüberschneidung, welche wir vielmals zu entschuldigen bitten. Wir haben natürlich neue Grafikkarten bestellt, bedauerlicherweise gibt es derzeit einen enormen Produktionsengpass, seitens Hersteller. Wir hoffen, dass die nächste Lieferung in 1 -2 Wochen bei uns eintreffen wird, und werden den Artikel dann selbstverständlich schnellstmöglich versenden.
Bitte teilen Sie es uns mit, wenn Sie diese Bestellung stornieren möchten.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung."

Lieferung ist immer noch mit "Innerhalb von ca. 3-4 Werktagen nach Zahlungseingang." angegeben.


----------



## Kingpui (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab auch die Nase voll. Doch lieber zur FE greifen und wenn ja, welche ?


----------



## Crush4r (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ganz schön fetter klopper.

aber bringt auch was wenn man kein wasser hat


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Crush4r schrieb:


> ganz schön fetter klopper.
> 
> aber bringt auch was wenn man kein wasser hat



Echt ne ganze schöne Wuchtbrumme... welche ist das genau? 
BTW: Würd mal bissl Ordnung in die Kabel bringen und das Netzteil einmal umdrehen... quasi "auf den Kopf"... Nur mal so nebenher


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Echt ne ganze schöne Wuchtbrumme... welche ist das genau?
> BTW: Würd mal bissl Ordnung in die Kabel bringen und das Netzteil einmal umdrehen... quasi "auf den Kopf"... Nur mal so nebenher



Sieht aus wie eine Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream!


----------



## Crush4r (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



symerac schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream!



das ist korrekt! 



chischko schrieb:


> Echt ne ganze schöne Wuchtbrumme... welche ist das genau?
> BTW: Würd mal bissl Ordnung in die Kabel bringen und das Netzteil einmal umdrehen... quasi "auf den Kopf"... Nur mal so nebenher



Netzteil hat leider nicht modular. aber neues netzteil steht schon in den startlöchern. und anders herum ist auch schwer, habe kein filter und wenn ich es umdrehe zieht der so dermaßen viel dreck an, das ist echt problematsch xD


----------



## Frittenkalle (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Also warhammer nutzt bei mir alle 4 Kerne sehr ausgeglichen. Bei den benchmarkes schneidet der schon deutlich besser ab als mein i5. So bringt es mir ja auch nichts wen die gtx ihr potential nicht ausschöpfen kann.
> 
> @h1n1
> Das haben wir doch gerade durch diskutiert. Selbst mit dem i7 komm ich nicht über 400W.



Totalwar Warhammer frist CPU Power zum Frühstück. In großen Schlachten in 1440p und Ultra habe ich je nach Zoomstufe 20 fps....   

Es gib DX 12 Benchmarks da sind 50% Mehrleistung drinnen, hier limitiert auch DX mit seinen Drawcalls.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CL_Audio schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch bereits erwähnt, dass es sich um ein g450m handelt.


Sorry, dann hab ich das überlesen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Echt ne ganze schöne Wuchtbrumme... welche ist das genau?
> BTW: Würd mal bissl Ordnung in die Kabel bringen und das Netzteil einmal umdrehen... quasi "auf den Kopf"... Nur mal so nebenher



SIeht aus wie der Kühler meiner 980TI, der ist auch 2,5 Stockwerke hoch. Wobei ich nicht weiß das der gleiche ist, identisch sehen die zumindestens aus. Was sagen die Oc Werte, packt die Karte 2,1?


----------



## Crush4r (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> SIeht aus wie der Kühler meiner 980TI, der ist auch 2,5 Stockwerke hoch. Wobei ich nicht weiß das der gleiche ist, identisch sehen die zumindestens aus. Was sagen die Oc Werte, packt die Karte 2,1?



2,1 packt sie, und speicher bisher auf 5400mhz gebracht, da ist allerdings noch ein wenig luft nach oben xD


----------



## Frittenkalle (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Crush4r schrieb:


> 2,1 packt sie, und speicher bisher auf 5400mhz gebracht, da ist allerdings noch ein wenig luft nach oben xD



Hier soll ein zu hoher Speichertakt aber eher zu Leistungsverlust führen, wie auch auch bei den Maxwells. 2,1 hört sich gut an. Leise, Spulenfiepen?


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Kingpui schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Nase voll. Doch lieber zur FE greifen und wenn ja, welche ?



Ist eigentlich egal, die Hersteller kleben nur ihren Aufkleber drauf.
Kauf nach Service-Leistung.


----------



## Crush4r (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Hier soll ein zu hoher Speichertakt aber eher zu Leistungsverlust führen, wie auch auch bei den Maxwells. 2,1 hört sich gut an. Leise, Spulenfiepen?



selbst bei 50% lüfterspeed flüsterleise ausm geschlossenen case.

Spulenfiepen nichtmal bei 1200 fps.


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

falls wer ne custom 1080 oder 1070 will. Caseking hat grad die Gigabyte G1 lagernd. Die macht ja laut CB Test nen guten Eindruck. Hab eine bestellt


----------



## starbuckzero (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Caseking hat heute anscheinend einen ganzen Schwung Karten bekommen, meine MSI 1080 Gaming X  wurde am Nachmittag verschickt. Anscheinend wurden aber nur Vorbestellungen abgearbeitet, Verfügbarkeit ist weiter "unbekannt"


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin zur 1070 gegangen, die 1080 lohnt sich für mich nicht so wie ich dachte. Reicht aber vollkommen. Glaube die Gigabyte war kein schlechter Wurf. Schauen wir mal


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man sieht, dass es die Custom 1070 schon ab 469€ gibt....hmm nö


----------



## Sly84 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist mal ne interessante Info @starbuckzero. Werd ich da mal morgen anrufen und nachfragen an welcher Posi. ich bei den Vorbestellungen meiner Asus Strix steh. Hatte auch schon die MSI und die aktuell verfügbare  Gigabyte G1 in Betracht gezogen, allerdings mag ich dann doch nicht auf die Beleuchtung der Strix verzichten : |.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und deswegen nimmst du freiwillig den schlechteren Kühler, weil die Beleuchtung schön ist?


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Gigabyte und die Asus sehen doch eh fast gleich aus. Bei mir muss nur der Lüfter leise sein.


----------



## Sly84 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vom max. Takt tun die sich ja alle eh nicht so viel. Auch hab ich bisher mit MSI und Asus bezgl. Mainboards und  Grafikkarten nie irgendein Problem gehabt. Dann nehm ich die Karte die mir pers. am besten ins Gehäuse passt. Ohne Seitenfenster wäre das wieder eine andere Sache. Aber so isst das Auge halt mit.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde zur Jetstream greifen, wenn es um leisen kühlen Betrieb geht, kommen jedoch noch Support/Garantie etc hinzu, könnte man über EVGA nachdenken, oder bei Zotac gibts auch sehr lange Garantie oder?


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Palit Game Rock und die Gainward Phoenix dürften doch fast die selben Lüfter haben, wie die Jetstream


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind nur teurer soweit ich weiß, deswegen gewinnt die Jetstream^^


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn die jetstream mehr als 2 jahre garantie hätte, wäre es die perfekte karte. So leider nicht. Bleibt nur zotac, asus, evga oder inno3d


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man sowieso die Karte nach 2-3 Jahren verkauft, wäre es mir schnuppe. Klar ist noch weiter laufende Garantie ein Verkaufsargument, aber dennoch, ich würde eventuell doch auf die Jetstream setzen.


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn die jetstream mehr als 2 jahre garantie hätte, wäre es die perfekte karte.


Moment mal... wissen wir das? 
Hier habe ich ein wenig den Eindruck, dass Palit von ihrem ordentlichen Job bei der 980 Ti profitiert (Stichwort "auf den Lorbeeren ausruhen"), was ich eigentlich ungern/skeptisch sehe. Viele Hersteller/Partner haben Qualitätsschwankungen etc. und das unhinterfragt so in den Raum zu werfen finde ich nicht wirklich angebracht... oder gibt es mittlerweile enen kompletten und v.A. ernst zu nehmenden Test der Palit? (Wenn ja: Sorry für's Meckern!)


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Von der Palit Jetstream nicht, nur von der Game Rock. Die ist aber auch eine Klasse über der Jetstream angesetzt.


----------



## Crush4r (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Von der Palit Jetstream nicht, nur von der Game Rock. Die ist aber auch eine Klasse über der Jetstream angesetzt.



was eigendlich unsinn, ist, die unterscheidet sich nur durchs cover und den taktraten, die RGB beleuchtung, Spannungsabahmepunkte und Dual-bios sind auch bei der Super Jetstream und vermutlich auch normale Jetstream dabei. heute erst direkt bei Palit gefragt ob der schalter fürs dualbios der Super Jetstream nur ein überbleibsel der Gamerock ist, oder die SJ auch den Dual-Bios hat, antwort: jo hat se


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann versteh ich den Sinn der Game Rock auch nicht


----------



## Crush4r (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich den Sinn der Game Rock auch nicht



vermutlich höherer preis wegen tollem namen und aufdruck auf der backplate xD


----------



## Marv911 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MF soll morgen die EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Edition reinbekommen, jetzt hab ich aber schon die Gigabyte bestellt....


----------



## C_17 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> MF soll morgen die EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Edition reinbekommen, jetzt hab ich aber schon die Gigabyte bestellt....



Sollte Caseking ab 20.06.16 auch. Vorhin nachgeschaut - Nun ist es der 24.06.2016. So langsam nervt die scheiß Warterei.


----------



## Razerbear (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich eine GTX1070/1080 Jetstream holen soll. Meine ehemalige GTX970 Jetstream ist von ganz alleine nach 1,5 Jahre abgeraucht ohne zusätzliche OC und das hinterlässt faden beigeschmack, wobei ich zum Glück vollen Betrag zurück bekam. Diesmal gönne  ich mir lieber eins von EVGA, wegen sehr guten Garantie Support.


----------



## GEChun (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne Grafikkarte die 3 Slots verbraucht. Geht gar nicht 

Außerdem sollte sich das doch wie bei ner Wakü verhalten, Dicke bringt gar nicht so viel. Breite ist entscheidender!


----------



## igrobie (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GeForce GTX 1080 von Gainward und Palit - ComputerBase

Kann man das gleiche auch über die gainward phoenix 1070 sagen?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ne Grafikkarte die 3 Slots verbraucht. Geht gar nicht
> 
> Außerdem sollte sich das doch wie bei ner Wakü verhalten, Dicke bringt gar nicht so viel. Breite ist entscheidender!


Mehr Dicke=dickerer Kühlkörper=mehr Kühlflache=bessere und leisere Kühlung.


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man kann auch dicke grosse Sirenen bauen.


----------



## GEChun (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mehr Dicke=dickerer Kühlkörper=mehr Kühlflache=bessere und leisere Kühlung.



Jo, und ineffektive Platzverschwendung. Ich wette die MSI kühlt fast genau so gut, ist genau so Breit nur halt flacher!

Bestimmt 2°  kühler die Dicke!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GEChun schrieb:


> Jo, und ineffektive Platzverschwendung. Ich wette die MSI kühlt fast genau so gut, ist genau so Breit nur halt flacher!
> 
> Bestimmt 2°  kühler die Dicke!



wenn du mehr Kühlleistung als ineffektiv siehst... naja muss ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GEChun schrieb:


> Jo, und ineffektive Platzverschwendung. Ich wette die MSI kühlt fast genau so gut, ist genau so Breit nur halt flacher!
> 
> Bestimmt 2°  kühler die Dicke!


Ich hatte die 980ti als MSI Gaming und auch als Palit Super Jetstream.
Die Palit war leiser und kühler.
Auch nicht nur 2°C, sondern um die 10°C.
Um mal bei deinem WaKü Beispiel zu bleiben, je mehr Radiatorfläche, umso kühler und leiser ist das System.


----------



## GEChun (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 980ti als MSI Gaming und auch als Palit Super Jetstream.
> Die Palit war leiser und kühler.
> Auch nicht nur 2°C, sondern um die 10°C.
> Um mal bei deinem WaKü Beispiel zu bleiben, je mehr Radiatorfläche, umso kühler und leiser ist das System.



Dicke ist aber trotzdem ineffizient.  
Denke bei dem anderen Beispiel sind noch weitere Faktoren dazu gekommen. 10° macht das nie aus.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum sollte Dicke ineffizient sein?

Interessant ist auch, was du so alles wettest und denkst.
Hast du überhaupt schon mal selber verglichen?
Ich schon und in 5 Minuten wird sich kaum etwas grundlegend verändert haben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GEChun schrieb:


> Dicke ist aber trotzdem ineffizient.
> Denke bei dem anderen Beispiel sind noch weitere Faktoren dazu gekommen. 10° macht das nie aus.



Wenn dicke ineffizient ist hast du die falschen Lüfter Kollege  

Sieht man auch im Vergleich Palit vs Zotac. Die 980Ti von Palit ist ein Monstrum aber mit der Zotac nicht zu vergleichen... Trotzdem Kühlt sie deutlich besser und Leiser einfach weil die Lüfter der Zotac im Vergleich Schrott sind.


----------



## GEChun (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Dicke ineffizient sein?
> 
> Interessant ist auch, was du so alles wettest und denkst.
> Hast du überhaupt schon mal selber verglichen?
> Ich schon und in 5 Minuten wird sich kaum etwas grundlegend verändert haben.



Ja das habe ich.

5 Minuten sind keine Aufwärmphase...



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn dicke ineffizient ist hast du die falschen Lüfter Kollege
> 
> Sieht man auch im Vergleich Palit vs Zotac. Die 980Ti von Palit ist ein Monstrum aber mit der Zotac nicht zu vergleichen... Trotzdem Kühlt sie deutlich besser und Leiser einfach weil die Lüfter der Zotac im Vergleich Schrott sind.



Ich sag ja NICHT, das es NICHT besser kühlt.
Aber es sind keine 10° nie im Leben.

Wenn es 10° sind liegt es definitiv noch an etwas anderem als nur den Radiator an sich.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ich sag ja NICHT, das es NICHT besser kühlt.
> Aber es sind keine 10° nie im Leben.
> 
> Wenn es 10° sind liegt es definitiv noch an etwas anderem als nur den Radiator an sich.



Richtig. Lüfterdrehzahl z.B auch hatten die MSI riesige Qualitätsprobleme. Kann alles sein 

Edit: meine erfahrung war aber auch dass die Palit out of the box deutlich besser gekühlt hat als die meisten anderen Karten.


----------



## Crush4r (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MSI und ASUS verkaufen sich größtenteils eh nur noch mitm namen, gibt gleich gute oder bessere, mit mehr features, welche aber weniger kosten. sieht man daran das die MSI und ASUS meist nicht gerade die tollsten sind sowohl lautheit als auch temperatur, je nach modell natürlich, aber im falle der strix mal eben 800€ kostet obwohl es schon für 700-720€ karten gibt, welche gleich gut sind oder sogar besser mit mehr features.

theoretisch reicht ja sogar diese 660-670 euro KFA² EX OC.


----------



## darkillusion (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo, hab hier im Thread nun die letzten Tage mitgelesen und hätte nun doch eine Frage.

Hab mir die Asus Strix 1080 bestellt bei amazon, lieferun zwischen 13 und 20 Juli.
Wäre egal, weils die gtx 980 amp extreme auch leicht tut, nur mitn 4k Monitor halt nimma so gut 

Hab mir die bestellt wegen den Namen und weil's so schön leuchtet, wobei das leuchten egal ist das der Pc unterm Tisch steht und ich das leuchten nur sehe wenn ich im Bett liege.

Alternativ würd ich auch die amp extreme nehmen wenn verfügbar.

Natürlich sind auch die Taktraten ausschlaggebend, wobei ich nun schon lesen mußte das es hier keine großen Unterschiede gibt.


Nun mußt ich hier aber schon öfter lesen das die Asus vielleicht gar nicht so super ist und recht laut?
Und das eine Super Jetstresam (die auch lieferbar ist) auch eine gute Wahl wäre.
Mich schreckt halt das Design der Karte und die nur 2 Jahre Garantie etwas ab, gut da könnt ich eine Garantieverlängerung mitnehmen, da ich sowieso ein wenig Geld spare im vergleich zur Asus.
Aber ist es auch eine gute Karte?, ich hab von Palit noch nie gehört.
Mit Zotac hab ich gute erfahrungen gemacht, Asus machen gute Boards, denen trau ich das einfach mal zu, aber Palit kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gainward – Wikipedia

Also is nicht so als würde Palit erst seit gestern bauen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich.
> 
> 5 Minuten sind keine Aufwärmphase...
> 
> ...



5 Minuten für den Umbau und dann ne Stunde gespielt.
Hast du direkt die beiden genannten Karten verglichen?
Wenn nein, woher willst du es dann wissen?


----------



## darkillusion (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab jetzt die Super Stream bestellt und grad Versandbestätigung bekommen.
720€ ist auch ok


----------



## Compufreak (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



darkillusion schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Super Stream bestellt und grad Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> 720€ ist auch ok



Du warst das also! Hast du bei CSV bestellt? Wenn ja, wann? Ich habe heute um 13:27 bestellt und jetzt steht die Karte schon wieder auf nicht verfügbar. Jetzt habe ich Angst dass ich noch länger warten muss xD Auftrag ist "in Bearbeitung" :/


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich darf auf meine evga 1080 ftw bis zum 29.6. Warten.  Da wird sie erst ausgeliefert, laut evga.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Am Ende hab ich meine Karte, wenn ich im Juli bestelle, noch vor euch.


----------



## rv112 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat hier schon jemand eine EVGA GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 erhalten? Ich hab direkt am 27.05. bei Caseking bestellt und bis heute nichts erhalten. CK hat den Liefertermin mehrfach verschoben, nun wissen sie nichtmal wann sie überhaupt Karten bekommen sollen...


----------



## Lors84 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ich kann jedem die palit 1080 gamerock empfehlen.

läuft beispiellos leise, bleibt kühl, übertaktbar wie die premium edition.

bin super happy damit.


----------



## Luckshotx (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

KFA2 storniert, die Palit 1080 bestellt und bereits versendet. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



rv112 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand eine EVGA GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 erhalten? Ich hab direkt am 27.05. bei Caseking bestellt und bis heute nichts erhalten. CK hat den Liefertermin mehrfach verschoben, nun wissen sie nichtmal wann sie überhaupt Karten bekommen sollen...



Meld dich bei evga.com an. Aber auf der deutschen und frage da mal im forum. Denke das sie,wir die ftw,am 29.6. kommen könnte.


----------



## MDJ (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lors84 schrieb:


> ich kann jedem die palit 1080 gamerock empfehlen.
> 
> läuft beispiellos leise, bleibt kühl, übertaktbar wie die premium edition.
> 
> bin super happy damit.



Wenn du magst, kannst du gerne mal paar Tests für mich machen xD
Im Posting #977 hatte ich schonmal gefragt, aber darauf hat sich leider niemand gemeldet. Falls du Zeit, Lust und Interesse hast 
Falls für dich uninteressant, ist auch net schlimm


----------



## homer2123 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



rv112 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand eine EVGA GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 erhalten? Ich hab direkt am 27.05. bei Caseking bestellt und bis heute nichts erhalten. CK hat den Liefertermin mehrfach verschoben, nun wissen sie nichtmal wann sie überhaupt Karten bekommen sollen...



Naja wenn man sich so das Stepup programm anschaut dan geht da auch nicht wirklich was voran.

Seit 10 Tagen haben sich bei mir gerade mal 10 plätze nach vorne geändert können aber auch stornierungen von anderen step up benutzern sein .

Also entweder die sind noch am produzieren oder haben selbst irgendwie keine mehr


----------



## soitastic (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab eigentlich auf die GTX1070 gewartet aber die werden wohl niemals verfügbar also hab ich ungeduldiger Idiot gerade eine MSI GTX1080 Aero 8G OC für 709€ bestellt


----------



## Marv911 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei Caseking gabs bis heute vormittag die 1070 Gigabyte G1 Gaming


----------



## beggisch (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



soitastic schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich auf die GTX1070 gewartet aber die werden wohl niemals verfügbar also hab ich ungeduldiger Idiot gerade eine MSI GTX1080 Aero 8G OC für 709€ bestellt



ging mir genau so, hab gestern die Palit Super Jetstream gekauft für 724, ich hasse mich ja schon fast selbst dafür das ich für den preis ne Grafikkarte kaufe, aber andererseits hab ich für meine fast 2 Jahre alte MSI 970 noch 240€ bekommen.

Hoffe nur die Super Jetstream lässt sich genau so gut übertakten wie die Gamerock die 2 Phasen mehr hat.


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die ganzen drölfzich Phasen Karten gehen kein Stück besser als die 5 Phasen Founders. Gelocktes Bios. Bei allen Karten.


----------



## kyroR (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe heute meine Versandbestästigung für die Gainward 1080 Phoenix GLH bekommen


----------



## beggisch (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Die ganzen drölfzich Phasen Karten gehen kein Stück besser als die 5 Phasen Founders. Gelocktes Bios. Bei allen Karten.



Ja von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe scheint das echt egal zu sein und man sollte sich einfach die günstigste Karte mit dem bestem Kühler nehmen, alle kommen so bis zu 2000-2050mhz.

Habe jetzt auch schon von einigen gehört bei denen selbst die EVGA FTW keine 2k schafft, hoffe nur das ich nicht auch so ne Arschkarte bekomme :p


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kyroR schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Versandbestästigung für die Gainward 1080 Phoenix GLH bekommen



Wo hast du bestellt? Meine soll erst Ende des Monats kommen.


----------



## kyroR (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe die bei Caseking direkt als die ins Produktportfolio aufgenommen wurde bestellt (Ich habe die Bestellung umschreiben lassen), da die EVGA FTW zu diesem Zeitpunkt wieder nach hinten verschoben wurde.


----------



## b0thunt3r (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mir meine eben bei Cyberport in Hamburg abgeholt. Ich schick meine Gigabyte G1 zurück, da macht einer der Lüfter Schleifgeräusche... Nervt mich. Vor allem, da er sich im FAN STOP Bereich eigentlich gar nicht rühren sollte... 

Edith: Geht um die Palit Superstream! 
Mobil gesendet


----------



## darkillusion (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Compufreak schrieb:


> Du warst das also! Hast du bei CSV bestellt? Wenn ja, wann? Ich habe heute um 13:27 bestellt und jetzt steht die Karte schon wieder auf nicht verfügbar. Jetzt habe ich Angst dass ich noch länger warten muss xD Auftrag ist "in Bearbeitung" :/



Ja war ich um 13:22 und um 14:38 kam die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## Compufreak (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



darkillusion schrieb:


> Ja war ich um 13:22 und um 14:38 kam die Versandbestätigung.



Arrrrg na hoffentlich war für mich auch noch eine dabei :/ Support hat noch nicht geantwortet....


----------



## darkillusion (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Compufreak schrieb:


> Arrrrg na hoffentlich war für mich auch noch eine dabei :/ Support hat noch nicht geantwortet....



Dann dir noch viel Glück, das es noch was wird.


----------



## Lors84 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, kannst du gerne mal paar Tests für mich machen xD
> Im Posting #977 hatte ich schonmal gefragt, aber darauf hat sich leider niemand gemeldet. Falls du Zeit, Lust und Interesse hast
> Falls für dich uninteressant, ist auch net schlimm



ich guck mal.

edit: ach sorry, für benchmarks bin ich gar nicht zu haben ;D


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kyroR schrieb:


> Ich habe die bei Caseking direkt als die ins Produktportfolio aufgenommen wurde bestellt (Ich habe die Bestellung umschreiben lassen), da die EVGA FTW zu diesem Zeitpunkt wieder nach hinten verschoben wurde.


Könntest du bei Erhalt etwas zur Lautstärke, Temps und Spulenfiepen sagen?


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal eine Frage, die vielleicht in diesem Endlosthread schon vorgekommen sein könnte, kann man damit rechnen, daß mit einer 1070 alle aktuellen Spiele in 4K ruckelfrei laufen oder braucht es dazu die 1080 oder reicht selbst diese nicht?


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf maximalen Details wird auch die 1080 nicht ganz reichen, wenn es immer das absolute Maximum sein muss, schon gar nicht für 60 fps. Ruckelfrei ist ja immer subjektiv.


----------



## Lors84 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, die vielleicht in diesem Endlosthread schon vorgekommen sein könnte, kann man damit rechnen, daß mit einer 1070 alle aktuellen Spiele in 4K ruckelfrei laufen oder braucht es dazu die 1080 oder reicht selbst diese nicht?



mit der palit 1080er gamerock hab ich bei assassins creed syndicate zwischen 45 und 60fps bei knapp über 2ghz takt, in der stadt immer über 50, auch wenn man aufn turm klettert und sich umschaut über 50fps. bei stellen mit vegetation und viel schattenberechnung gehts halt schon in die 40er, aber NIE unter 40.

ich nutze folgende einstellungen:

4k @ 120hz
qualität  umgebung: sehr hoch
qualität texturen: hoch
schatten: hoch
umgebungsverdeckung: hbao+
anti-aliasing: fxaa

mit einem gsync-monitor wäre es natürlich noch geiler jetzt, aber es gibt noch keine mit >120hz, ips und 4k ;C

ansonsten hängt es auch viel vom spiel ab.

mad max zb läuft ohne probleme mit +60fps in 4k. da habe ich sogar fast alles auf maximum.


----------



## beggisch (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hier noch ein ausführlicher Test der Palit Gamerock Premium:

Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium Edition + G-Panel review - Introduction

scheint echt eine sehr gute Karte zu sein


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Puh, so viel Geld für eine Karte und dann immer noch leichte Zweifel ob alles absolut immer ruckelfrei mit höchsten Einstellungen auf 4K läuft?

Ich hatte gehofft die 1070 würde dafür schon reichen, aber schon vermutet das es da knapp werden könnte.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lors84 schrieb:


> mit einem gsync-monitor wäre es natürlich noch geiler jetzt, aber es gibt noch keine mit >120hz, ips und 4k ;C


Es gibt auch keinen 4K IPS 120Hz ohne Gsync.


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es müssen aber nicht immer die höchsten Einstellungen sein, manchmal bringt die Einstellung keine sichtbare Verbesserung. Man sollte mit den Grafikoptionen auch umzugehen wissen, dann ist das auch kein Problem. In 4k braucht man z.B. kein 16x AA oder solche Scherze.


----------



## Lors84 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keinen 4K IPS 120Hz ohne Gsync.



eben.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dauert halt noch bis DP 1.3/1.4 ordentlich verfügbar ist.


----------



## rv112 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mir wäre es mal viel wichtiger vernünftige Panels mit G-Sync und 1440p zu bekommen. Nicht nur TN und billige IPS.


----------



## blackmariah (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage.... wo sind jetzt eigentlich die 419€ Modelle der GTX 1070 von denen gesprochen wurde? Das günstigste, was ich bisher fand war 459€...


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das wird noch etwas dauern, da die Verfügbarkeit im Moment miserabel ist.


----------



## rv112 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So viel hab ich für meine 1080 gezahlt: MSI NVIDIA PCI-Express-Grafikkarte GeForce GTX 1070: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Denk die Preise wandern über 500 Euro für die 1070, da die Verfügbarkeit genauso schlecht ist wie die der 1080.


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Laut Geizhals: In Österreich ist die günstigste 1070 bei 476€ bzw 1080 bei 684€. Die 1070 in/aus Deutschland liegt bei 464€, das geht ja noch vom Preisunterschied her, ABER zur günstigsten 1080 aus/in Deutschland bei 644€ sind das aber mehr als der 1% Steuern  nämlich über 6%. DAS soll mir mal einer erklären. Das sind 40€, da nützt mir die ganze Effizienz auch nichts mehr und bei Übertakten erst recht nicht! Ich bin geistig gar nicht in der Lage das mit "guten" oder "teureren" Modellen oder wie auch immer zu vergleichen. Da kommen bestimmt +10% bei rum! Wo ist der Thread wo man sich darüber aufregen darf? Ja gut, ist wahrscheinlich in anderen Ländern auch so, aber ich wohne nicht in anderen Ländern, ich wohne im 6% und nicht 1% Land!

PS: Bischen Sarkasmus und/oder Ironie ist auch drin, ka was was ist, aber musste mal geschrieben werden!


----------



## odolino100 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



blackmariah schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz doofe Frage.... wo sind jetzt eigentlich die 419€ Modelle der GTX 1070 von denen gesprochen wurde? Das günstigste, was ich bisher fand war 459€...



Also ich konnte eine für 419€ kaufen. Liefertermin für die inno3d x4 wurde heute auf den 27.06 aktualisiert. 

Hoffe ja, dass ich sie zu diesem Preis bekomme. Bin aber guter Dinge, weil sonst hätten die schon längst storniert.


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Asus Strix 1070 bestellt mal gucken ob sie am 25.6 da ist^^


----------



## odolino100 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



rv112 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es mal viel wichtiger vernünftige Panels mit G-Sync und 1440p zu bekommen. Nicht nur TN und billige IPS.



Bin mit meinem xb271hu super zufrieden. Kein blb und keine Pixelfehler. Für 370€ bei Amazon geschossen.


----------



## odolino100 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Asus Strix 1070 bestellt mal gucken ob sie am 25.6 da ist^^



Hab meine wieder storniert als ich heute sah, dass die zotac bei gleichem Preis besser ist.


----------



## rv112 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



odolino100 schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem xb271hu super zufrieden. Kein blb und keine Pixelfehler. Für 370€ bei Amazon geschossen.


370? Der kostet bei Amazon 770... Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz 69 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Und der mit TN Panel 599 und TN geht garnicht. Ich komme von IPS und bin derzeit bei VA, da ist TN Steinzeit.


----------



## odolino100 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja war whd. Musste zwar einmal das Panel von Acer tauschen lassen, das hat aber super funktioniert und ich hatte das Gerät nach einer Woche wieder gehabt mit perfekten Panel. Hätte ansonsten während der 30 tägigen Widerrufsfrist das Gerät zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Xploder270 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat schon jemand eine MSI 1080 Gaming X von Caseking bekommen? 

Alternate hat heute welche verschickt.


----------



## Snowhack (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super Jetstream 

ALLGEMEIN:
GPU Modell:	GeForce GTX 1080
Edition:	Super Jetstream
Codename:	GP104-400
Schnittstelle:	PCIe 3.0 x16
GPU Anzahl:	Single GPU
GPU Takt:	1708MHz
Boost Takt:	1847MHz
Shader Model:	5.0
Anzahl der Streamprozessoren:	2560 Einheiten
Fertigungsprozess:	16nm
SPEICHER:
Grösse des Grafikspeichers:	8192MB
Grafikspeichertyp:	GDDR5X
Grafikspeicher Taktfrequenz:	2500MHz (10000MHz GDDR5X)
Grafikspeicher Anbindung:	256Bit
VIDEO:
Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte:	1xDVI, 1xHDMI 2.0, 3xDisplayPort
VERSCHIEDENES:
Direct X Version:	12.0
OpenGL Version:	4.5
Kühlung der Grafikkarte:	Aktiv
Stromversorgung:	1x 6pin + 1x 8pin
Max. Stromverbrauch:	200W +20% Offset (240Watt)
______________________________________________________________

Standardtakt. Boost  1974Mhz // 
Mit Spannung und Target 120%  = 2000Mhz
Lüfter 42% nicht hörbar. 

OC Einstellungen Liegen vor Stabil. 
(Paste wurde gegen Flüssigmetall gewechselt)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChriKa (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur kurz mein Eindruck bzw. meine Erfahrungen, für die die es interessiert:

Ich habe heute meine GTX 1070 FE erhalten und hatte vorher eine GTX 680 (restliches System siehe Profil). Die Karte verweigerte mit dem alten Bios den Dienst. Erst ein Update mittels QFlash hat Abhilfe geschaffen. Könnte für ältere Mainboard-Besitzer vielleicht relevant sein.

Was die Performance angeht, so ergeben meine Messungen bisher 210 bis 220 % gegenüber meiner alten 680. Das macht schon Spaß!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



darkillusion schrieb:


> Hab mir die Asus Strix 1080 bestellt bei amazon, lieferun zwischen 13 und 20 Juli.
> Wäre egal, weils die gtx 980 amp extreme auch leicht tut, nur mitn 4k Monitor halt nimma so gut


Bei Erhalt bitte berichten & fundiert aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Ich hab mich "gefühlt" nun auch für die Strix OC entschieden & ausschlaggebend für mich ist bei dem Kärtchen die Garantie.
Bei der MSI geht das nur mit Zuzahlung & irgendwann ist halt auch mal Schluß.^^ Die Palit/Gainward wäre eigentlich auch eine gute Wahl, aber ebenfalls eine dürftige Garantiezeit & auch ein riesen Klotz im Case.
Von den Taktraten & Temps gibt es ja Pi*Daumen auch kaum Unterschiede und wie gesagt, bei Erhalt bitte berichten ...


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Am Montag kommt meine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es hat leider nichtmehr auf die Zustellung heute gereicht. Wenn gewünscht wird kann ich Ergebnisse weitergeben, was bei OC geht und Temperatur. Einfach kurz ne Info dalassen wenn es wen interessiert.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, die vielleicht in diesem Endlosthread schon vorgekommen sein könnte, kann man damit rechnen, daß mit einer 1070 alle aktuellen Spiele in 4K ruckelfrei laufen oder braucht es dazu die 1080 oder reicht selbst diese nicht?



Mit einer 1080 kannst du auf 4K gut ruckelfrei spielen wenn du auch OC machst. Das gleiche sollte auch bei der 1070 der Fall sein. Wenn du die auf 2 Ghz übertaktest sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Kommt halt drauf an was Ruckelfrei bei dir ist, 30 bis 40 FPS sind da schon drin. Die 1080 schafft ja schon 50 - 60 FPS in UHD. 

Ich hab sowieso das Gefühl das ne 1070 mit OC mehr reinhaut als ne 1080, aber keine Ahnung warum ich das denke oder ob es wirklich so ist, aber es kommt mir echt so vor :/

Grüßle


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 1070 Gigabyte Gaming G1 trifft heute bei mir ein. Wer fragen hat, kann sie mir gerne stellen.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Meine 1070 Gigabyte Gaming G1 trifft heute bei mir ein. Wer fragen hat, kann sie mir gerne stellen.



Fragen?
Gib uns die volle Breitseite


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Meine 1070 Gigabyte Gaming G1 trifft heute bei mir ein. Wer fragen hat, kann sie mir gerne stellen.



wieso war mir blos klar das mindestens einer darauf antwortet das er heute seine g1 gaming bekommt? Ich übergebe dann mal an dich. Wenn du Ahnung von Karten hast kannste ja Bilder mit OC posten oder so, für die Leute die noch am überlegen sind.


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auch meine Karte bleibt vom Spulenfiepen nicht verschont. 
Gut, da ich nur einen 60hz Monitor habe und die Frames auf 60FPS limitiere, hört man aus meinem Fractal Define R5 nichts mehr.


----------



## MDJ (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Auch meine Karte bleibt vom Spulenfiepen nicht verschont.
> Gut, da ich nur einen 60hz Monitor habe und die Frames auf 60FPS limitiere, hört man aus meinem Fractal Define R5 nichts mehr.



Kann verschiedene Gründe haben. Bei wieviel Frames wird es denn aus dem Case hörbar?


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das kommt irgendwie auf's Spiel an.
Bei Planet Coaster hört man es schon leicht ab 60FPS (wenn man sein Ohr ans Case hält), bei Subnautica erst ab 120+ FPS, bei Fallout gar nicht, egal wie viele FPS.


----------



## darkillusion (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Bei Erhalt bitte berichten & fundiert aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Ich hab mich "gefühlt" nun auch für die Strix OC entschieden & ausschlaggebend für mich ist bei dem Kärtchen die Garantie.
> Bei der MSI geht das nur mit Zuzahlung & irgendwann ist halt auch mal Schluß.^^ Die Palit/Gainward wäre eigentlich auch eine gute Wahl, aber ebenfalls eine dürftige Garantiezeit & auch ein riesen Klotz im Case.
> Von den Taktraten & Temps gibt es ja Pi*Daumen auch kaum Unterschiede und wie gesagt, bei Erhalt bitte berichten ...



Hallo, Tut mir Leid, hab mich jetzt auch für die Super Jetstream entschieden, nach dem die sehr leise sein soll. 
Im Case hätte eine 2te davon auch platz, also ist mir die größe eigentlich egal.
Nur 2 Jahre Garantie klingt erstmal wenig, wenn man die 5 von Zotac gewohnt ist.
Meine letzten 2 Karten hatte ich keine 2 Jahre, von dem her reichen die 2 Jahre auch locker.
Die Asus hat ja auch nur 3 Jahre.
Hab jetzt die gtx 980 amp extreme auch schon verkauft und nicht's von der Garantie gesagt, ging trotzdem weg  (gibt auch keine Rechnung dazu)

Vielleicht fahr ich auch voll ein mit der Palit, aber sie scheint sich auch gut zu verkaufen, so schlecht kann sie nicht sein.


----------



## kyroR (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meine Gainward Karte ist gekommen und ich habe Sie eingebaut, diverse Games getestet und ich muss sagen überragend. Kein Spulenfiepen zu hören und die lüfter sind mehr als nur leise.
Da sind die Gehäuselüfter deutlich lauter  
Getestet habe ich DOOM auf Ultrasettings mit voller Kantenglättung und konstant 145+ FPS bei meinem Benq XL2411, sowie Division dort waren es auch dauerhaft über 90 FPS mit allen Details auf max.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf wieviel Mhz taktet sich die Karte im Idle runter? Temperatur im Spiel?


----------



## kyroR (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Im Idle tümpelt die Karte gerade bei 291 Mhz rum. Die Temperatur im Spiel lag bei 68°C und 41% Lüfterauslastung. Alles sehr angenehm - Overclocken werde ich die Karte eher weniger, da die eh schon eine brachiale Leistung hat.


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Werde jetzt auch gleich mal The Witcher 3 anwerfen. Mal sehen, wie hoch die Karte so dreht und ob man die Spulen hört.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie viel Takt legt die Karte in den Spielen so an?


----------



## kyroR (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wichter 3 alles auf max gesetzt und der Boostakt steht bei 1974 Mhz, ich bin mehr als nur zufrieden bis jetzt


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mein Ergebnis mit der 1070 G1 Gaming nach über 10 Minuten TW3 in Novigrad (Ultra Settings + Hairworks) in butterweichen 60FPS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte ist dabei unhörbar und wird nie über 60 Grad warm.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal gucken wie sich die Karte bei mir dann in 4k schlägt. Danke für deine Eindrücke.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man bei Witcher3 noch in der Nähe von Ultra-Settings um die 60 FPS haben möchte ... dann müsste man es in etwa so aufziehen (Settings ganz am Ende vom Vid).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzmEbWtuqpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Techki (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist schon was zu den EVGA Karten bekannt ( Temp,Leistung,Lautstärke..) ? 
Werde mir wahrscheinlich die 1080 FTW holen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich denke ich schalte eher Hairworks aus und mache AA an, sollte ja dann fast das gleiche bei rumkommen.


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Grad Nervig,überlege die Asus Strix bestellung zu Stornieren da sie jetzt sogar ausm vorgefertigten PC Games Pc raus ist weil wohl zu Laut.

Tendiere echt zur ner MSI/Gainward oder Palit.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier noch ein kurzes Review zur Phoenix: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weLUc1ac1-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meh wo habt ihr die bestellt?^^


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei Caseking am Donnerstag Abend


----------



## Luckshotx (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Heute soll meine Palit GTX 1080 GameRock ankommen. Endlich mal eine Karte die nicht dauerhaft mit 3300 RPM unter Last arbeitet. Mal schauen was die so hergibt.


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmmm das steht Unbekannt als Datum^^

Naja mal bis Dienstag warten^^


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Von Donnerstag Abend bis Freitag vormittag war die G1 lieferbar^^


----------



## Luckshotx (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jemand Erfahrung mit ThunderMaster von Palit? Oder lieber den MSI Afterburner nutzen?


----------



## chischko (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Hier mein Ergebnis mit der 1070 G1 Gaming nach über 10 Minuten TW3 in Novigrad (Ultra Settings + Hairworks) in butterweichen 60FPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FHD? 4K? WQHD? Wäre mal interessant


----------



## Crush4r (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Luckshotx schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit ThunderMaster von Palit? Oder lieber den MSI Afterburner nutzen?



nur wenn du die Farbe der beleuchtung verändern willst, das geht nur mit Thunder Master

ansonsten nimm lieber MSI Afterburner xD


----------



## Marv911 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das war FHD, in WQHD halbieren sich die FPS.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super Jetstream





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


----------



## chischko (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super Jetstream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!! Kannst Du das mal im "normalen" Firestrike 1.1 durch rattern lassen und nicht im "ultra"?


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Danke!! Kannst Du das mal im "normalen" Firestrike 1.1 durch rattern lassen und nicht im "ultra"?



Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super Jetstream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal zum Vergleich meine 980Ti (Boost nicht stabil durchs Powerlimit so zwischen 1430-1477) und i7 4790k@4,6GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Mal zum Vergleich meine 980Ti (Boost nicht stabil durchs Powerlimit so zwischen 1430-1477) und i7 4790k@4,6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE.
zum Vergleich meine alte 980ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

und hier nun ganz frisch aus der Hall Of Fame Platz .77 FIRE STRIKE EXTREME 1.1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


----------



## Luckshotx (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 1080 hat ab 100 FPS ein sehr deutliches Spulenfiepen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ab 1000 FPS. (Also mehr in den Menüs, die die FPS nicht deckeln, ich sollte den Frame-Limiter wieder einschalten)
Ist meistens abhängig von der verwendeten Software.


----------



## Knochey (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also der Versand Termin von meiner bestellten GTX 1080 AMP Extreme wurde auf den 29.06.2016 verschoben . Garantie kann mir niemand geben. Angaben vom Hersteller kommen kaum.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei Mindfactory sind glaub ich fast alle mittlerweile auf den 29. datiert. Ich rechne zu dem Termin nicht mit meiner Karte.


----------



## Luckshotx (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Ab 1000 FPS. (Also mehr in den Menüs, die die FPS nicht deckeln, ich sollte den Frame-Limiter wieder einschalten)
> Ist meistens abhängig von der verwendeten Software.


Ich hatte jetzt nur Battlefield 4 mit Ultra Settings zum testen genommen.

Habe dann noch die Karte mit FurMark gequält, dabei ist mir der Übergang zwischen 1300 und 1200 RPM sehr nervig vorgekommen. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach zu viele Ansprüche.


----------



## framekiller28 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also heute ist meine Palit 1080 Gamer Rock gekommen. Läuft bei mir aktuell auf 2.05Ghz sehr gut. Kaum bis kein Spulenfiepen. Sehr sehr leise. Wollte mir eigentlich zuerst die Inno holen, aber als ich das Video von pcgh gesehen habe, hat es mich zur rock verschlagen. Hat zwar nicht so viel zeugs dabei wie manch andere Hersteller karte. Dafür alles was ich brauche.... sehr leise, was ich als silent pc user gern habe, jedoch dazu gutes übertaktungspozentiall. 74 Grad bei etwa 26-29 Grad(Dachwohnung) max. Temp.
Für mich persönlich ist die karte eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Sehr gut Karte

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Luckshotx schrieb:


> Meine 1080 hat ab 100 FPS ein sehr deutliches Spulenfiepen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?



bei 1500 fps kein spulenfiepen festgestellt. karte die in der sig.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aktuell Platz 57 in Firestrike Ultra Hall Of Fame





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3

hier die Einstellungen dazu. 

Palit Super Jetstream GTX1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Ab 1000 FPS. (Also mehr in den Menüs, die die FPS nicht deckeln, ich sollte den Frame-Limiter wieder einschalten)
> Ist meistens abhängig von der verwendeten Software.



Ich muss zurückrudern. Bei pCars sind die 500 FPS im Menü auch schon zu viel^^
ABER: Ich wohne im Grünen, hier ist um die Uhrzeit *absolute* Stille. Und das lauteste was hier neben mir steht ist dermit 400RPM laufende Top-Lüfter auf meiner Wakü.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand von euch schon den Hotfix Treiber aufgespielt `?  Der gegen das Flackern helfen soll ?


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja hab ich gerade wegen eines anderen Problems: Kein Unterschied.


----------



## DatSephe (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hatte die 1080 Phoenix GLH und musste sie zurückschicken. So fieses spulenfiepen hab ich noch nie erlebt, auch unabhängig von den FPS. Jenachdem was grad gerendert wurde hätt ich das als musikinstrument benutzen können. Ist vermutlich auch nich bei allen so, das wollt ich garnicht sagen, aber meine güte. Selbst die gtx 970 mit standardpcb die ich hatte war leiser. Ärgerlich =/  von der geschwindigkeit warsn knaller.


----------



## harlekin90 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat die 980TI irgendwelche Vorteile zur 1070?


----------



## DatSephe (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mh, das dickere Speicherinterface. Könnt mir vorstellen, dass das die leistung bei bandbreitenhungrigen sachen noch zu tragen kommt, aber das wiegt nich die vorteile auf, die die 1070 hat


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe seit dem Einbau der 1080er mach mal beim starten nach dem der Windows Ladebalken abgeschlossen ist kein Bild, hat das von euch noch jemand, Treiber Problem ?


----------



## Lors84 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Aktuell Platz 57 in Firestrike Ultra Hall Of Fame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bringen die +800mhz memory clock was beim spielen? was bewirkt das eigentlich grundsätzlich? ich habe bei meiner normalen gamerock zur zeit +300mhz, kann ich also ruhig noch höher gehen oder?




ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Habe seit dem Einbau der 1080er mach mal beim starten nach dem der Windows Ladebalken abgeschlossen ist kein Bild, hat das von euch noch jemand, Treiber Problem ?



ich habe das problem nicht, läuft alles wie es soll.


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat von euch mal jemand die Clock Speeds von einer 1080 FE ausgelesen? Ich habs eben via nvidia-smi unter Linux gemacht, das Ergebnis finde ich mal krass:


```
~ nvidia-smi -q -d SUPPORTED_CLOCKS
...
            Graphics                : 1911 MHz
            Graphics                : 1898 MHz
            Graphics                : 1885 MHz
            Graphics                : 1873 MHz
            Graphics                : 1860 MHz
            Graphics                : 1847 MHz
            Graphics                : 1835 MHz
            Graphics                : 1822 MHz
            Graphics                : 1809 MHz
            Graphics                : 1797 MHz
            Graphics                : 1784 MHz
            Graphics                : 1771 MHz
            Graphics                : 1759 MHz
            Graphics                : 1746 MHz
            Graphics                : 1733 MHz
            Graphics                : 1721 MHz
            Graphics                : 1708 MHz
            Graphics                : 1695 MHz
            Graphics                : 1683 MHz
            Graphics                : 1670 MHz
            Graphics                : 1657 MHz
...
```

Der Grund für die Suche war der immer zu hohe Takt bei der Nutzung von Folding@Home. Die Karte lag immer bei über 1800 MHz, teilweise bis 1900 MHz, je nach Auslastung.
Für mich heißt das jetzt, dass die Karten wirklich ab Werk diesen Takt fahren dürfen, Nvidia sich aber des viel zu schwachen Kühlers bewusst ist. Meine beiden 1080er laufen unter Wasser, damit ergibt sich das Überhitzungsproblem nicht. Ein bisschen merkwürdig mutet es aber schon an, wenn doch immer von maximal 1733 Boost gesprochen wird, hier aber sichtbar andere Werte rauskommen. Der Kühler sollte ja laut Präsentation auch so toll sein.
Für Nutzer der FE ohne Kühlerumbau ist sowas im Prinzip wirklich ärgerlich, da in der Präsentation noch von riesen OC Eigenschaften gesprochen wurde, die aber scheinbar im Vorfeld als nicht nutzbar eingestuft werden mussten, zumindest mit dem Serienkühler.


----------



## Duvar (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Speicher ist meist das Erste, was bei einer Grafikkarte kaputt geht, würde da also nicht übertreiben und iwo habe ich gelesen, dass zu viel Speicher OC zu geringeren FPS führt.
Leute die eine FE haben: Der Speicher benötigt ja Saft, den muss er sich teilen mit der CPU, sprich GPU Core, gibst du dem Speicher zuviel, fehlt der auf der anderen Seite.
Testet es einfach mal mit euren Games aus, übertaktet ausschließlich den Speicher, danach nur Coreclock erhöhen, dann mal einen gesunden Mix etc.
Ich persönlich würde dem Speicher nicht all zu viel geben, hatte mal HisN gebeten dies zu testen, hat er auch irgendwo hier im Thread einige Seiten zurück... 
Die +800MHz beim Speicher hat er nur zum benchen benutzt, die nutzt er sicherlich nicht 24/7.


----------



## beggisch (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DatSephe schrieb:


> Hatte die 1080 Phoenix GLH und musste sie zurückschicken. So fieses spulenfiepen hab ich noch nie erlebt, auch unabhängig von den FPS. Jenachdem was grad gerendert wurde hätt ich das als musikinstrument benutzen können. Ist vermutlich auch nich bei allen so, das wollt ich garnicht sagen, aber meine güte. Selbst die gtx 970 mit standardpcb die ich hatte war leiser. Ärgerlich =/  von der geschwindigkeit warsn knaller.



Meine Super Jetstream geht morgen auch wieder zurück, hab auch richtig lautes fiepen 
Eigentlich schade weil die Karte ansonsten Flüsterleise ist


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja niedrigere Leistung beim Speicher OC evtl falls die Karte ins Power Target läuft und die Karte dadurch etwas mehr runtertaktet da Speicher halt auch mehr Strom verbraucht dann


----------



## LaVolpe (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mein Bruder hat seine Msi 1080 auch zurueckgeschickt, die hatte auch Spulenfiepen aus der Hoelle sobald Last anlag. :/


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also wenn so viele Karten Spulenfiepen haben werde ich wohl erstmal bei der 980Ti bleiben hab eh ned wirklich vor mehr als 500€ für die nächste Grafikkarte auszugeben.


----------



## dethacc (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Seit gestern bin ich auch Besitzer einer GTX 1070 G1 Gaming. Spulenfiepen ist vorhanden und das auch schon bei 60 Fps, im geschlossennen Gehäuse noch etwas hörbar aber leiser als der Lüfter unter Last.
Wer allerdings den PC auf dem Tisch und seitliche Luftöffnungen hat sollte es sich überlegen.
Von der Lautstärke der Lüfter ungefähr mit der 970G1 vergleichbar mit dem Unterschied das ohne Last absolute Stille herrscht.

Boost der Karte bleibt bei 1911Mhz im Gamingmodus (Standard) und bei 1958Mhz OC-Modus.


----------



## Shmendrick (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm grad Unschlüßig ob Gainward 1070 GS oder GLH direkt gesehen ist die GLH nen Tick schneller aber auch net wirklich viel mehr,der Speicher Taktet halt schneller(250mhz) blos ob das auffällt ist auch so ne Frage.


----------



## Lockeye (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mir jetzt die EVGA 1080 SC bei Caseking bestellt, jetzt heißts nur noch hoffen das die Lieferung im Juni kommt.


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen zu der GTX 1070/GTX 1080 im Zusammenspiel mit einem i5-3570K ö.Ä.? Kommt es zu einer merklichen Limitierung seitens der CPU?


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hängt von Deiner Software/Settings ab und was Du unter merklich verstehst.
Zieh das Pferd bitte nicht von der falschen Seite auf.
Wenn die FPS ausreichen, interessiert es dann wirklich was limitiert?

Falls Du es andersrum willst: JA, und zwar völlig egal welche CPU Du nennst.

Beispiel:

http://abload.de/img/arma3_2016_06_12_00_3suyha.jpg 5960X@4.5Ghz

Was? Du zockst Arma3 gar nicht? Dann weißt Du warum ich meine Antwort oben so formuliert habe, wie ich sie ist 
Deine CPU wird ja nicht langsamer, d.h. Du kannst jederzeit nachschauen wie viele FPS Deine CPU in Deiner Software/Settings stemmen kann. Und dann überlegst Du Dir ob das für Dich ausreicht. Dabei interessiert die verbaute Graka nicht.


----------



## Venom89 (19. Juni 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In 800x600 bestimmt immer 

Mal im Ernst, wir kenne deine Hardware, Auflösung und spiele nicht. Daher woher sollen wir das wissen? Gib mal ein paar Details 
Für mich reicht der 3570k übertaktet allemal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich verwende ausschließlich FullHD, die FPS sollten möglichst bei >120 liegen, wegen meines 144Hz Monitors. Maximale Details und AA/AF reicht wohl um die GTX 1070 in aktuellen und kommenden Spielen ordentlich zu fordern und so ans Limit zu treiben.


----------



## LaVolpe (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie ich das super finde. Sobald so eine Frage gestellt wird dauert es nicht lange und HisN ist am start


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaVolpe schrieb:


> Wie ich das super finde. Sobald so eine Frage gestellt wird dauert es nicht lange und HisN ist am start



Seine Lieblingsantwort auf die sich immer wieder wiederholende Frage ^^


----------



## Lors84 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

geht bei jemandem "the crew"? das spielt schmiert immer ab wenn ichs starten will. hab gehört das liegt am treiber und es gibt immer noch keinen fix. toll :/

oder hat es jemand zum laufen bekommen?


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich verwende ausschließlich FullHD, die FPS sollten möglichst bei >120 liegen, wegen meines 144Hz Monitors. Maximale Details und AA/AF reicht wohl um die GTX 1070 in aktuellen und kommenden Spielen ordentlich zu fordern und so ans Limit zu treiben.



Ich drück Dir eine Titan X (die ja genau so schnell ist) gerne auf 30 FPS in dieser Auflösung.

Stell doch einfach mal in Deinen Games die Graka-Features ab. 
Auflösung auf Minimum, Anti-Aliasing aus, Umgebungsverschattung/Ambient-Occlusion aus, Post-Prozessing aus und dann schau nach ob Du auf 120 FPS kommst.
Wenn nicht (und Deine aktuelle Graka nicht 99% Last anzeigt) ist Deine CPU zu 120 FPS zu lahm. Aber das hat nix mit der Graka zu tun. Warum würfelt ihr das also immer  zusammen? *g*


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alles klar. Dann warte ich den PCGH Test der Custom Designs ab und schaue dann mal welche Karte es werden wird. Favorit ist für mich die Asus Strix, aber als ich die Probleme mit dem Kühlkonzept gelesen habe schaue ich mich ein wenig weiter um...vielleicht wirds dann eine MSI oder EVGA.


----------



## Lors84 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Own3r schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann warte ich den PCGH Test der Custom Designs ab und schaue dann mal welche Karte es werden wird. Favorit ist für mich die Asus Strix, aber als ich die Probleme mit dem Kühlkonzept gelesen habe schaue ich mich ein wenig weiter um...vielleicht wirds dann eine MSI oder EVGA.



hol dir eine palit gamerock.

bei der 1080er übertaktet bei konstanten 65° mit 1650-1750 upm und ULTRA-leise


----------



## kyroR (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So mal ein Screenshot von Overwatch alle Details aufgdreht mit Kantenglättung usw. nach gut 3 Std. im Spiel sieht so das Ergebnis wie im Screenshot aus. Bei anderen Spielen ist der Boosttakt bei 1974 - 1986  Mhz und die Temperatur ist auch 6°C niedriger. Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist bei 54% und immer noch um welten leiser als die Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## DatSephe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welche war denn das nun? Gamerock premium/GLH? sah da bei mir auch so aus.


----------



## rockero (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kyroR schrieb:


> So meine Gainward Karte ist gekommen und ich habe Sie eingebaut, diverse Games getestet und ich muss sagen überragend. Kein Spulenfiepen zu hören und die lüfter sind mehr als nur leise.
> Da sind die Gehäuselüfter deutlich lauter
> Getestet habe ich DOOM auf Ultrasettings mit voller Kantenglättung und konstant 145+ FPS bei meinem Benq XL2411, sowie Division dort waren es auch dauerhaft über 90 FPS mit allen Details auf max.



Welche Auflösung nutzt du für The Division? Hast du zufällig mal in der GeForce Experience reingeschaut, welche Settings dir vorgeschlagen werden? Bei meiner GTX 1080 G1 wird mir vorgeschlagen alle Settings auf Low zu stellen bei einer Auflösung von 3440 x 1440 -.-


----------



## kyroR (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DatSephe schrieb:


> Welche war denn das nun? Gamerock premium/GLH? sah da bei mir auch so aus.



Das war die Gainward GLH Auflösung ist nur Full HD weil der Monitor nicht mehr hergibt und mir die IPS Panels aktuell noch zu teuer sind


----------



## kyroR (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



rockero schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung nutzt du für The Division? Hast du zufällig mal in der GeForce Experience reingeschaut, welche Settings dir vorgeschlagen werden? Bei meiner GTX 1080 G1 wird mir vorgeschlagen alle Settings auf Low zu stellen bei einer Auflösung von 3440 x 1440 -.-



Ich konnte Ultra Settings anwählen was ich auch gemacht habe, da mein Monitor nur FULL HD macht mehr leider nicht.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ihr habt aber schonmal was von dsr gehört? So ne tolle Karte und dann nur full hd.

Stellt ihr wirklich die spiele über die nvidia software ein?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich darf wohl noch bis zum Ende des Monats warten. 



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schonmal was von dsr gehört? So ne tolle Karte und dann nur full hd.



Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht kennen ja viele bis heute DSR noch nicht.


----------



## Taonris (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibts jetzt eigentlich schon irgendwelche Tests/Vergleiche zwischen den Custom-Modellen der 1080 was Lautstärke/Temperatur betrifft.


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht kennen ja viele bis heute DSR noch nicht.



Naja, ich drücke auch eine 1080 ohne DSR auf 30 FPS nur mit den internen Reglern. Man muss sich nur das richtige Game aussuchen^^
Hier z.b. geht der Karte das VRAM aus.

Und trotzdem bin ich in 4K unterwegs (nativ)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kyroR (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei battlefield ist dsr über das NVIDIA Tool eingestellt sowie in anderen spielen die es hergeben auch. Das upscaling funktioniert sogar sehr gut und die Leistung der Karte geht kaum in den Keller. Der neue Monitor mit WQHD und IPS Panel muss erst noch etwas warten. Da hier bestimmt die Preise auch bald noch fallen werden, wenn die ersten richtigen UHD Gaming Monitore mit 144 HZ kommen.


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Edit: Doppelpost. Sorry.


----------



## rockero (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schonmal was von dsr gehört? So ne tolle Karte und dann nur full hd.
> 
> Stellt ihr wirklich die spiele über die nvidia software ein?



Nur bei Spielen, bei denen das Format 21:9 nicht angeboten wird und dann versuch ich mein Glück über die Nvidia Software. Ansonsten stechen mir solche Sachen nur mal ins Auge, wenn ich die Software für Treiberupdates starte oder ich mich durch das Menü hangel.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Naja, ich drücke auch eine 1080 ohne DSR auf 30 FPS nur mit den internen Reglern. Man muss sich nur das richtige Game aussuchen^^
> Hier z.b. geht der Karte das VRAM aus.
> 
> Und trotzdem bin ich in 4K unterwegs (nativ)
> ...


Hat ja nix damit zu tun. Wenn's danach geht kannst du auch nen 720p Display dementsprechend befeuern.  ^^

Es geht nur darum das für die Masse der Games bei entsprechenden Settings für 1080p keine GTX 1080 bzw. 1070 unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## beggisch (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mich mal näher mit dem Spulenfiepen bei mir beschäftigt.

Hatte vorher eine 970 und keine Probleme mit fiepen, bzw es war so leise das man nichts hören konnte.
Jetzt hab ich die 1080 drin und es fiept schon recht arg.

Habe heute mal testweise das PSU aus dem PC ausgebaut und ca 30cm daneben wieder aufgebaut, damit ich das Fiepen besser orten kann.

Wenn ich in Witcher 3 im Hauptmenü bin und 4500 FPS habe, dann fiept nur meine GPU, aus dem PSU kommt nichts (50% GPU Load)
Wenn ich jetzt aber in Witcher selbst rein gehe und nur noch 140FPS habe, dafür aber 100% load, dann kommt aus GPU und PSU ein fiepen, das fiepen des PSU empfinde ich hier als störender.
Wenn ich das Power Target auf 60% stelle, dann fiept es im Witcher Menü mit 4500 FPS immer noch. Im Spiel selbst taktet die Karte nun auf 1700 MHz runter (60% load) und ich kann nur noch sehr leises (nicht mehr störend) fiepen hören.


Jetzt die Fragen:

Kann eine Grafikkarte ein PSU zum fiepen bringen? Oder wenn man von GPU Fiepen spricht dann fiept auch nur die GPU und das PSU bleibt leise?
Ist mein 2 Jahre altes (Bequiet Dark Power 10 550w) evtl zu schwach für die 1080?


Ist halt ********, wenn ich jetzt die GPU zurück schicke muss ich 2-3 Wochen warten bis ich eine neue hätte und evtl fiept es dann immer noch.
Andererseits wenn ich jetzt nur das PSU einschicke könnte es natürlich sein das nichts gefunden wird und die GPU das fiepen verursacht hat und bis das PSU wieder bei mir wäre, wären die 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht abgelaufen.

Vielleicht hat ja von euch noch einer ne Idee dazu


----------



## LaVolpe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bestimmte kombinationen aus gpu und psu koennen spulenfiepen verursachen. Meist sind es qualitativ schlechtere Netzteile, wo deins nicht zugehoert. Ausschließen tut es das aber nicht. Reichen tut es von der leistungs aufjedenfall.


----------



## beggisch (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaVolpe schrieb:


> Bestimmte kombinationen aus gpu und psu koennen spulenfiepen verursachen. Meist sind es qualitativ schlechtere Netzteile, wo deins nicht zugehoert. Ausschließen tut es das aber nicht. Reichen tut es von der leistungs aufjedenfall.



Also meinst du es könnte auch nur an der Grafikkarte liegen, obwohl auch fiepen aus dem Netzteil kommt?


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schick es ein und versuch es.


----------



## MrJones1 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum. Wenn meine Frage/mein Anliegen hier nicht her passt, korrigiert mich. Ich habe mich entschlossen auch auf eine gtx 1070 umzusteigen (derzeit evga nvidia geforce gtx 660ti FTW+). Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage welche nehmen unter den ganzen Custom-Karten? Mir ist nach ein wenig Recherche die Gainward Gtx 1070 Phoenix Glh aufgefallen, da sie eine höchsten Taktungen hat, wie ich in der Custom-Karten Liste herauslesen konnte. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Gainward speziell gemacht? Und ist die von mir fokusierte Karte (gainward gtx 1070 Phoenix glh) eine gute Wahl, oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------



## LaVolpe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



beggisch schrieb:


> Also meinst du es könnte auch nur an der Grafikkarte liegen, obwohl auch fiepen aus dem Netzteil kommt?



Haste nicht die moeglichkeit ne andere gpu zu testen vom kumpel oder so?


----------



## beggisch (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaVolpe schrieb:


> Haste nicht die moeglichkeit ne andere gpu zu testen vom kumpel oder so?



Ne leider net.

Hatte vor ner Woche noch ne GTX 970 mit der war alles okay bzw so leise das ich nichts gehört hab.
Dann paar Tage iGPU benutzt und auch keine Probleme gehabt.

Jetzt mit 1080 ist es mir viel zu laut.

Denke mal ich werde die 1080 zurück schicken und dann bei der nächsten aufs beste hoffen, was anderes bleibt mir wohl nicht übrig.


----------



## luvicer (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH ist nur eine von Werk an übertaktete normale Phoenix. Das kannst du ganz einfach selbst machen und 30€ sparen.


----------



## MrJones1 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alles klar. Aber was ich jetzt so gesehen habe ist sie von den Taktraten eine der stärksten bei den Custom-Karten der gtx 1070 oder? Gibts da noch eine bessere Karte was die Leistung angeht?


----------



## luvicer (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vom Takt ab Werk her ist sie auf Platz 2. Die Asus Strix ist wenig schneller.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrJones1 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Aber was ich jetzt so gesehen habe ist sie von den Taktraten eine der stärksten bei den Custom-Karten der gtx 1070 oder? Gibts da noch eine bessere Karte was die Leistung angeht?


Den teils minimal höheren Takt der jeweilgen Anbieter merkst du nur beim Pünktchen zählen, in Benches

Davon ab, die angegebenen Werte der Boardpartner kannst du meist eh in die Tonne treten. Nicht das du meine Aussage jetzt falsch verstehst, nur boosten die Karten unter Last meist deutlich höher. Sieht man schön an der von PCGH getesteten Asus Strix...

Gruß


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die sind alle gleich, bez der max Taktung. 
Achte eher auf gute Kühlung, Lautstärke und Design was die gefällt. Dann kannst du sie hochtakten. Auf 30 MHz mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an.
Sind höchstens 1/2 bis 1 frame pro Sekunde.

Hinzu kommt natürlich die Lotterie,  wie gut der chip ist, den du ergattert hast.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



beggisch schrieb:


> Jetzt die Fragen:
> 
> Kann eine Grafikkarte ein PSU zum fiepen bringen? Oder wenn man von GPU Fiepen spricht dann fiept auch nur die GPU und das PSU bleibt leise?
> Ist mein 2 Jahre altes (Bequiet Dark Power 10 550w) evtl zu schwach für die 1080?


Hatte auch ein P10 550W und mit nem E10 500W wahr das fiepen wesentlich leiser.
Jetzt mit nem Corsair SF 450 ist es wieder etwas lauter.
Kommt immer drauf an, wie die Teile zusammenspielen.


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das Netzteil hat Spulen die unter Last Geräusche machen, genau das gleiche bei der Graka, eine Wechselwirkung besteht ausschließlich durch die Menge an Leistung die die Teile bringen müssen.


----------



## Shmendrick (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So Plait gamerock premium bestellt hoffe mal sie ist zum Wochenende hin da


----------



## Zergoras (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrJones1 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum. Wenn meine Frage/mein Anliegen hier nicht her passt, korrigiert mich. Ich habe mich entschlossen auch auf eine gtx 1070 umzusteigen (derzeit evga nvidia geforce gtx 660ti FTW+). Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage welche nehmen unter den ganzen Custom-Karten? Mir ist nach ein wenig Recherche die Gainward Gtx 1070 Phoenix Glh aufgefallen, da sie eine höchsten Taktungen hat, wie ich in der Custom-Karten Liste herauslesen konnte. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Gainward speziell gemacht? Und ist die von mir fokusierte Karte (gainward gtx 1070 Phoenix glh) eine gute Wahl, oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?



Ich warte noch auf meine 1080 GLH. Laut Computerbase ist deine Karte aber super: Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test - ComputerBase
Nicht wundern, ist bis auf das Äußere eigentlich die gleiche Karte.


----------



## beggisch (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schicke morgen meine Super Jetstream wegen dem Spulenfiepen zurück, hab mir aber jetzt schon direkt ne Gainward Phoenix GS bestellt.
Is zwar etwas riskant weil die Karte ja so ziemlich genau das selbe ist wie die Palit, aber vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und die fiept nicht... bis aufs fiepen war die Karte auch richtig gut von der Lautstärke/Temperatur/stock core boost.

Wenn ich die 2. Karte dann auch wieder zurück schicken muss bringt mich computeruniverse sicher um.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, bei einem so hohen Preis darf man doch auch gewisse Qualität erwarten oder nicht?


----------



## beggisch (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Naja, bei einem so hohen Preis darf man doch auch gewisse Qualität erwarten oder nicht?



Ja find ich auch, fühl mich trotzdem irgendwie schlecht weil ich die eine Karte schon bestellt hab obwohl die andere net mal wieder bei denen is  aber was solls besser als wieder 2-3 Wochen zu warten.

Am Telefon meinte der Kerl auch wenn ich die Palit einschicke und ne neue Palit haben will müsst ich bis zum 7.7 warten, dann wären aber auch meine 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht abgelaufen und das war mir dann auch wieder zu riskant. Am Ende steh ich sonst noch mit ner Karte da die noch schlimmer fiept und die tauschens nach den 2 Wochen nicht mehr um weil Fiepen kein Reklamationsgrund is.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du das Geld hast, dann passt das doch. Würde mir da keinen Kopf machen. Ich hoffe ich bleibe damit verschont, ich hab kein Bock wieder zwei Wochen ohne Karte dazusitzen.

PS: Wie laut war das Fiepen denn und wann trat es auf?


----------



## Luckshotx (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meine geht nun Morgen wegen Spulenfiepen endgültig zurück, da ich mir ein Silent System aufbauen wollte.
Warte dann schon für die 2te Karte auf mein Geld. (Andere Karte war Storno)
Leider gefallen mir die Preise für die 980TI noch nicht.


----------



## beggisch (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Luckshotx schrieb:


> So meine geht nun Morgen wegen Spulenfiepen endgültig zurück, da ich mir ein Silent System aufbauen wollte.
> Warte dann schon für die 2te Karte auf mein Geld. (Andere Karte war Storno)
> Leider gefallen mir die Preise für die 980TI noch nicht.



Hattest du auch ne Palit?


----------



## Luckshotx (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



beggisch schrieb:


> Hattest du auch ne Palit?


Ja, Palit GTX 1080 GameRock 

Gerade in dieser Preisklasse sollte man durchaus auch Ansprüche haben


----------



## odolino100 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin gespannt wann meine Inno3D GeForce GTX1070 iChill X4 8 GB OC die ich noch für 419€ gekauft habe kommt. Wareneingang soll laut Bestellstatus der 27.06. sein.


----------



## Hakenden (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufällig geschossen mit ner 1080er im Blick. 

Was habt ihr bei Shadow of Mordor auf UHD mit Sli ?


----------



## OOYL (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie steht's mit Big Pascal?


----------



## Hakenden (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

eventuell auch  ^^


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hakenden schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei Shadow of Mordor auf UHD mit Sli ?



Gegenfrage. Für was braucht man in diesem Game SLI?

http://abload.de/img/shadowofmordor_2016_072su7.jpg


----------



## Razerbear (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Luckshotx schrieb:


> So meine geht nun Morgen wegen Spulenfiepen endgültig zurück, da ich mir ein Silent System aufbauen wollte.
> Warte dann schon für die 2te Karte auf mein Geld. (Andere Karte war Storno)
> Leider gefallen mir die Preise für die 980TI noch nicht.



Also ich kann für meine kürzlich erworbene EVGA GTX980 TI FTW (Neu) für 385eur nicht beklagen. Vielleicht werde ich in ein paar monaten das Step Up Programm von Evga nutzen und dann relativ günstig auf 1080 upgraden.. Mal sehen..


----------



## LaVolpe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo? Will auch


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Razerbear schrieb:


> Also ich kann für meine kürzlich erworbene EVGA GTX980 TI FTW (Neu) für 385eur nicht beklagen. Vielleicht werde ich in ein paar monaten das Step Up Programm von Evga nutzen und dann relativ günstig auf 1080 upgraden.. Mal sehen..


Du weisst schon, dass das Step Up ab Registrierung nur innerhalb von 90 Tagen möglich ist?


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind doch fast genau 3 Monate.


----------



## Razerbear (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass das Step Up ab Registrierung nur innerhalb von 90 Tagen möglich ist?


 Ja, das ist mir bewußt. Ich würde das spätestens im August beantragen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das überhaupt mache, aber es ist sicher nicht schlecht, solche möglichkeiten zu haben.
Nur leider wird es keine Übertaktete Modelle  zum eintauschen geben.


----------



## DatSephe (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mh, neigt palit´s (und damit auch gainwards) pcb-design wohl mehr zum fiepen? Mhmh....


----------



## Crush4r (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DatSephe schrieb:


> Mh, neigt palit´s (und damit auch gainwards) pcb-design wohl mehr zum fiepen? Mhmh....



kann ich nicht bestätigen hm


----------



## TammerID (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mir nun auch mal eine neue Grafikkarte bestellt. Ich denke der Sprung von einer normalen 780 auf eine 1080 wird schon ganz gut sein.
Bis spätestens Samstag soll die Palit Gamerock ankommen. Da kann ich nur hoffen das ich eine gute erwische ohne Spulenfiepen....


----------



## DatSephe (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wär einfach interessant zu wissen. Lüfter stören mich nich so, spulenfiepen kann man ja auch n bissl haben. Meine 980 hatte da auch was.  Alles erträglich und schon okay, wenn bei hoher last bissl was zu hören is. Aber doch bitte keine Hamsterschlachtanstalt


----------



## rob-man (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibts den jetzt schon irgendwo eine liste, was die besten Custom 1080er sind (takt/lautstärke)? Will mir demnächst eine bestellen.


----------



## OOYL (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bloss nicht die "Fiep Edition" kaufen! 

Ist Spulenfiepen nicht vermeidbar?


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



OOYL schrieb:


> Ist Spulenfiepen nicht vermeidbar?



Klar, der Hersteller müsste seine Spulen mit Harz ausgießen oder Wickeldraht nehmen der Beschichtet ist, so dass sich die Windungen miteinandern verkleben und dadurch weniger Schwingen können.

Aber das kostet ja zusätzlich Geld^^


----------



## MDJ (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Klar, der Hersteller müsste seine Spulen mit Harz ausgießen oder Wickeldraht nehmen der Beschichtet ist, so dass sich die Windungen miteinandern verkleben und dadurch weniger Schwingen können.
> 
> Aber das kostet ja zusätzlich Geld^^



Wäre es mir aber wert. So viel kann das nicht ausmachen. Allerdings kommt es drauf an, was die Hersteller als "Premium"-Zuschlag nehmen würden.


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß jemand wie die Palit Jetstream zur Gamerock abschneidet?Diese ganzen Unterschiedlichen karten verwirren langsam :/

SO Edit: grad die gamerock bei Mindfactory bestellt


----------



## smashbob (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit Jetstream 1070 is nu verfügbar, 1080 natürlich nich


----------



## TammerID (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die Palit Jetstream zur Gamerock abschneidet?Diese ganzen Unterschiedlichen karten verwirren langsam :/
> 
> SO Edit: grad die gamerock bei Mindfactory bestellt



Und die Antwort auf deine Frage lautet wie? Bzw. was hat dich nun zur Gamerock bewegt?


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das sie verfügbar ist 

Naja der etwas höhere takt und halt die Kühlung und tests,ich will keinen Radau macher im rechner.Es sollte eh die palit oder gainward werden.Blos das ganze versions Chaos nervt.


----------



## LaVolpe (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Klar, der Hersteller müsste seine Spulen mit Harz ausgießen oder Wickeldraht nehmen der Beschichtet ist, so dass sich die Windungen miteinandern verkleben und dadurch weniger Schwingen können.
> 
> Aber das kostet ja zusätzlich Geld^^



Aber so eine 1080 oder gar die big pascal kosten doch eh schon ne menge. Da waeren die paar euro mehr nicht schlimm, wobei es den Herstellern bestimmt eh mehrere Cents kosten wuerde.


----------



## beggisch (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die Palit Jetstream zur Gamerock abschneidet?Diese ganzen Unterschiedlichen karten verwirren langsam :/
> 
> SO Edit: grad die gamerock bei Mindfactory bestellt



Also ich hatte die Super Jetstream, lief von Haus aus auf ca 1911-1930 boost je nach Anwendung, also nehme an das die Gamerock Premium dann etwa 40 Mhz höher taktet. Meine hatte ziemlich starkes Spulenfiepen und wird deswegen gleich zurück geschickt.
Bei der Silikonlotterie hab ich auch ins Klo gegriffen und die Karte lief nicht mal stabil auf 2Ghz Core bzw +400 Speicher, von deshalb fällt's mir auch net so schwer das ich die zurück schicken musste. 
Das kann natürlich auch bei der Gamerock passieren.

Hab mir jetzt die Gainward Phoenix GS bestellt die ja eigentlich das selbe ist, vielleicht hab ich diesmal ja Glück und die Karte fiept nicht, wenn doch dann muss wohl was anderes als Palit/Gainward her...


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß ja nicht soviele Übertakten und wundern sich dann das die Karte Spulenfiepen bekommt O.o


----------



## chris235 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat einer von euch Ahnung von der Garantie von der Palit 1070 Gamerock bzw. Gamerock Premium, falls diese unterschiedliche Garantien haben? Denn überall lese ich von 2 Jahren Herstellergarantie, bei dem neusten Computerbasetest steht allerdings was von 3 Jahren? °_° Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test - ComputerBase

In den Kommentaren darunter gibts niemand den das interessiert und auch sonst finde ich dazu nichts^^ Wäre cool wenn jmd. von euch Bescheid weiß.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab eben die Bestätigung von Palit bekommen und es sind tatsächlich nur 2 Jahre, kA wie Computerbase auf 3 Jahre kommt.


----------



## Kiryu (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Karte ist gerade angekommen und leider ist mir jetzt erst in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich sie vor dem Umbau auf einen Wasserblock vielleicht mal auf ihre grundlegende Funktion hin prüfen sollte (wegen DOA) und da habe ich gerade nur die Möglichkeit dies mit einem diese Woche gekauften 350 Watt Be Quiet Pure Power L8 zu tun, welches aktuell einen HTPC mit einem undervolteten Xeon und einer SSD versorgt. Ist das ein Problem? Möchte die Karte natürlich nicht belasten, eben lediglich sicherstellen, dass sie funktioniert.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch_1080_wf3s4v.jpg


----------



## Kiryu (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke, dann sollte es für einen kurzen Testlauf ja in Ordnung sein 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Marv911 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Noch jemand mit Spulenfiepen/zirpen?

Überlege gerade, ob ich meine G1 Gaming zurückschicken soll und ne Game Rock nehme. Fiepen tun ja scheinbar so gut wie alle. Meine G1 Gaming hör ich beim zocken gar nicht, auch die Spulen nicht.


----------



## Lors84 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Noch jemand mit Spulenfiepen/zirpen?
> 
> Überlege gerade, ob ich meine G1 Gaming zurückschicken soll und ne Game Rock nehme. Fiepen tun ja scheinbar so gut wie alle. Meine G1 Gaming hör ich beim zocken gar nicht, auch die Spulen nicht.



irgendwie ist dein post verquer oder? 

du willst also deine G1 zurückschicken, die kein spulenfiepen hat und leiste ist und sie gegen eine gamerock tauschen, die wovon du ausgehst so gut wie alle spulenfiepen haben?  warum? für 1-2fps mehr?


----------



## Marv911 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Macht keinen Sinn, ich weiß^^ nee ich behalte sie.


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weeeh versandbestätigung karte is aufm Wege von Mindfactory


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sag, weiß jemand von euch wann die ersten Costum Designs verschickt werden sollen? In meinem Fall wäre das die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X...hab im Netz absolut nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## beggisch (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht soviele Übertakten und wundern sich dann das die Karte Spulenfiepen bekommt O.o



Die Karte hatte auch mit stock clock Spulenfiepen


----------



## scimitare (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Übertakten ist nicht unbedingt der Auslöser von Spulenfiepen. Viele Karten haben das einfach so


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Customdesigns sind ja zum Teil verfügbar blos nicht immer in Ausreichender Stückzahl,mußt halt Hoffen nen Händler zu finden der eine Lagernd hat.


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Okay, und wann pendelt sich das mit dem Lagerstand meistens wieder ein? Hab aufgrund einer Aktion heute meine Karte bei Saturn bestellt...


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Denke das Dauert bestimmt 2-3 Wochen bis sich die ganze Situation Normalisiert.


----------



## Zergoras (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Weeeh versandbestätigung karte is aufm Wege von Mindfactory



Hab heute Morgen auch überraschend eine Versandbestätigung von Mindfactory bekommen. Morgen sollte ich sie in den Händen halten.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe meine EVGA GTX 1080 auch eben bekommen!


----------



## Zergoras (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr flaches Design, welche genau ist das?  Du hast übrigens die 8er Stecker vergessen, so kann die Karte ja gar nicht laufen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA GTX 1080 FTP (FOR THE PAPERS)


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So eine hammer Karte und dann 'nen Standart CPU - Kühler, ts ts ts!


----------



## hornhauer1994 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mir heute um 15 Uhr bei Mindfactory (eBay) die Palit GTX 1070 GameRock gekauft, wurde um 17 Uhr verschickt und kommt Morgen *o*


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chris235 schrieb:


> Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab eben die Bestätigung von Palit bekommen und es sind tatsächlich nur 2 Jahre, kA wie Computerbase auf 3 Jahre kommt.



Vor allem nur ggü. dem Händler! Also besser nicht bei Mindfactory bestellen.


----------



## scimitare (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glaube da kann jemand nicht warten seine 270x loszuwerden xD


----------



## Marv911 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal gespannt, wie viele Spulen morgen fiepen werden.


----------



## Zergoras (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na hoffentlich keine.


----------



## Nokami (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mir nun eine lagernde 1070 JetStream gekauft, unterscheidet die sich merklich von der GameRock? Oder sind die in etwa gleich?
Da liegen ja 30€ zwischen, sehen aber absolut identisch aus...


----------



## scimitare (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist eine Frage die wohl niemand beantworten kann bevor die Tests da sind, ich glaube aber die Unterschiede liegen nur in der Übertaktung die anliegt und der Farbe des Kühlers. Wenn es einen merklichen Unterschied im Kühlsystem geben würde, würden beide nicht exakt gleich aussehen. Auch die Stromanschlüsse sind exakt gleich, die SuperJetstream ist höher getaktet als die Gamerock. Ich denke du hast dir die beste vom P/L Verhältnis rausgesucht, was da an Übertaktung nicht ab Werk vorhanden ist kann man auch selber nachjustieren. Denke die Karte ist bis auf die Werkseinstellungen im Bios mit den anderen identisch.


----------



## Techki (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand was von der EVGA 1080 FTW gehört ( Erfahrungen,Spulenfiepen,Lautheit) 
Werd mir wohl die kaufen, da die anderen nicht wirklich in nen Schwarz/Weißen PC passen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine FTW wird auch in ein weisses Gehäuse einziehen.
Die 1080 FTW wird aber erst ende Juni lieferbar sein, laut EVGA Forum.


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

9:03 das paket wurde ins Zustellfahrzeug gepackt und ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen.

Geb Gas Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhr Schneller (Gott wie ich das Hasse auf Glühenden Kohlen zu sitzen)


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du kommst doch eh als letztes dran!
Die Paketboten machen das immer so.
Willst du unbedingt es haben, warte bis er seine Tour durch hat!


----------



## Gmod (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> 9:03 das paket wurde ins Zustellfahrzeug gepackt und ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen.
> 
> Geb Gas Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhr Schneller (Gott wie ich das Hasse auf Glühenden Kohlen zu sitzen)



Wie gemein, warte auf meine Asus seit 2 Wochen


----------



## scimitare (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich das hier so lese kriege ich auch Lust eine zu kaufen... aber ich warte doch lieber bis mit Vega Konkurenz da ist und die Preise für die Karten fallen. Solange wird die GTX 960 noch reichen .


----------



## Kiryu (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gmod schrieb:


> Wie gemein, warte auf meine Asus seit 2 Wochen



Geht noch schlimmer...ich hab meine seit gestern und kann nichts damit anfangen weil der Wasserblock heute erst auf den Weg gebracht wird 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Gmod (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



scimitare schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese kriege ich auch Lust eine zu kaufen... aber ich warte doch lieber bis mit Vega Konkurenz da ist und die Preise für die Karten fallen. Solange wird die GTX 960 noch reichen .




Weißt du, ich war auch am überlegen.

Aber das ist eben der Teufelskreis..man kann immer warten. Es kommt immer irgendwas was Neues.

Wenn die 1080TI sich lohnt wird die Asus eben verkauft und die TI geholt, oder wie auch immer.

Aber wie gesagt, warten kann man bis man umfällt 






Kiryu schrieb:


> Geht noch schlimmer...ich hab meine seit gestern und kann nichts damit anfangen weil der Wasserblock heute erst auf den Weg gebracht wird
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu





Okay.. das ist hart  !


----------



## scimitare (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na ja mit der 960 GTX brennt es mir gerade nicht so sehr unter den Fingern. Für FullHD reicht die noch und ich finde 480-530€ für eine MittelklasseGPU einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Gmod (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Klar, jeder so wie er mag!


----------



## hornhauer1994 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Palit 1070 GameRock ist heute gekommen......sie ist echt riesig :o passt gerade so in mein Gehäuse

Im Desktop Betrieb total lautlos und bei ca 38 Grad


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Groß?Naja hab mal ne 290 mit nem Extreme 4 als Kühler dann weiste was groß ist


----------



## hornhauer1994 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist meine erste Grafikkarte 

Hier mal ein Bild.....und ja Kabelsalat bereits beseitigt ^^


----------



## liqu90 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Meine Palit 1070 GameRock ist heute gekommen......



Ganz großer Neid-Hass auf dich  
Viel Spaß damit. 

edit: ist die Abdeckung aus Plaste oder Metall?


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 1080 Phoenix ist auch eingebaut. Taktet sich die Karte bei euch im Idle auch so hoch? Habe zwei 4k Monitore und die Karte rennt mit 1290Mhz, manchmal mehr. o.O Dementsprechend ist die Temperatur im Idle schon bei 50 Grad, sprich genau die Schwelle, wo die Lüfter immer kurz aufdrehen und wieder stehen bleiben (lautlos). Muss ich eigentlich das Powertarget erhöhen, wenn ich nicht übertakte? Oder besser gesagt sollte ich das, damit möglichst der höchste Takt in Spielen gehalten wird?
Ein Lüfterklackern beim Anfahren oder Stehen habe ich nicht (war mit dem Ohr dran). Spulenfiepen ist da, mal schauen wie sich das anhört, wenn ich das Gehäuse schließe.

PS: Achja, wenn ich eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellen will, welches Tool nehme ich da am besten? Afterburner?


----------



## beggisch (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Meine 1080 Phoenix ist auch eingebaut. Taktet sich die Karte bei euch im Idle auch so hoch? Habe zwei 4k Monitore und die Karte rennt mit 1290Mhz, manchmal mehr. o.O Dementsprechend ist die Temperatur im Idle schon bei 50 Grad, sprich genau die Schwelle, wo die Lüfter immer kurz aufdrehen und wieder stehen bleiben (lautlos). Muss ich eigentlich das Powertarget erhöhen, wenn ich nicht übertakte? Oder besser gesagt sollte ich das, damit möglichst der höchste Takt in Spielen gehalten wird?
> Ein Lüfterklackern beim Anfahren oder Stehen habe ich nicht (war mit dem Ohr dran). Spulenfiepen ist da, mal schauen wie sich das anhört, wenn ich das Gehäuse schließe.
> 
> PS: Achja, wenn ich eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellen will, welches Tool nehme ich da am besten? Afterburner?



ja mach die Lüfterkurve mit Afterburner und stell die niedrigste Stufe auf 25% ein, das is bei der Karte eh lautlos und dann hat man dieses nervige ständige anlaufen der Lüfter net.



hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Meine Palit 1070 GameRock ist heute gekommen......sie ist echt riesig :o passt gerade so in mein Gehäuse
> 
> Im Desktop Betrieb total lautlos und bei ca 38 Grad



wie sieht's bei dir mit fiepen aus?


Meine GPU ist glaub ich verschollen, da steht nun schon seit 24h:

Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
Nächster Schritt	
Die Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert.

Wäre bestimmt eine ohne Fiepen mit 2200 core takt geworden FeelsBadMan


----------



## odolino100 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Juhu meine GTX 1070 ging in den Versand. Danke computeruniverse jetzt hab ich ne inno3d GTX 1070 ichill x4 für 419€ anstatt für 489€ bekommen. Danke


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So kurze Rückmeldung: Das Fiepen ist im geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht zu hören. Bei Tomb Raider habe ich direkt mal 8GB Vram voll. Ich stell jetzt mal meine Lüfterkurve ein.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Normal beim "neuen" Tomb Raider.
Alle Besitzer können sich ja mal diesen Thread durchlesen, vllt interessiert es euch auch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-extreme-kuehler-auf-gtx-1080-2-fragen-3.html


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage nach dem hohen Grundtakt im Idle.
Ansonsten wenn ihr Fragen zur Karte habt, raus damit.


----------



## Knochey (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Zotac GTX 1080 AMP Extreme Edition wurde seit dem 14.06.2016 immer noch nicht Versand. Wird vermutlich auch noch ein wenig dauern. Hoffe auf nächste Woche.


----------



## smashbob (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Maaaaaaaaann, gratuliere euch allen zu euren neuen GPUs zockt etwas Witcher 3 für mich mit, Ich warte immer noch auf mein gebrauchtes. GTX 980Ti Schnäppchen. Bis dahin iGPU


----------



## hornhauer1994 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann leider nicht sagen, ob das oben aus Metall oder Plastik ist, habe nicht drauf geachtet, aber nach Plastik hat es sich glaube nicht angefühlt 

Ich würde ja zocken, wenn ich irgendein PC Game besitzen würde 

Ist meine 1. GraKa (komme von der Konsole) und weiß noch nicht, welches Game ich mir nun holen soll ._.


----------



## TR2N (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habt ihr es gut. Warte schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit auf den Versand meiner EVGA GTX 1070 SC Gaming.. Das Lieferdatum wird leider immer wieder nach oben korrigiert...


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht sagen, ob das oben aus Metall oder Plastik ist, habe nicht drauf geachtet, aber nach Plastik hat es sich glaube nicht angefühlt
> 
> Ich würde ja zocken, wenn ich irgendein PC Game besitzen würde
> 
> Ist meine 1. GraKa (komme von der Konsole) und weiß noch nicht, welches Game ich mir nun holen soll ._.



Witcher 3, dann hast du erstmal was zu tun.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage nach dem hohen Grundtakt im Idle.
> Ansonsten wenn ihr Fragen zur Karte habt, raus damit.



Glaub ist normal bei Multi Monitor Betrieb. Mit einem Monitor taktet sie normal?
Vllt hilft die das, oder google halt mal selber nach zB GTX taktet nicht mehr runter multi Monitor Bild: untitled1fjkq6.jpg - abload.de
MSI 960 GTX taktet nicht runter (P8 State)? [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, 295Mhz. Kann doch nicht sein, dass für einen zweiten Monitor 1Ghz mehr gebraucht werden. Das konnten alle meine Karten davor aber besser.


----------



## wissper (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Asus ist nun bei vielen verfügbar. Aber für 769 Euro...ob sich das einer GTX 980 ti gegenüber lohnt ?


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lohnt sich spielt sich ausschließlich in Deinem Kopf ab. Das musst Du wohl mit Dir selbst klären. Die Leistungs-Unterschiede müsstest Du ja kennen.


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So dann wollen wir mal loslegen


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schick schick, dann lass krachen. 

Und nicht vergessen den Karton gleich auf E-bay zu versteigern.


----------



## Watertouch (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> So dann wollen wir mal loslegen


Wann hast du die Karte bestellt? Meine GTX 1080 braucht gefühlt Jahre um geliefert zu werden.


----------



## Knochey (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich will meine 1080 JETZT..


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wartet ihr echt noch immer auf die Founders Editionen?! Jetzt kommen doch bald die Costum Designs und die 'normalen' Editionen sind noch nicht mal richtig am Mann??!


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gestern Mittag um 13:00 auf Mindfactory bestellt und um kurz nach 18:00 kam die versandbestätigungs Email.

Extrem Wichtige INFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Platine ist min 1cm breiter als Gewöhnliche karten,wer wie ich einen Schnellspaner hat um Graka und anderes ohne Schrauben zu befestigen muß schauen ob die Karte reingeht,ich mußte den Schnellspanner entfernen und mit Schrauben die karte festmachen.


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat noch jemand die Palit?Mal als Frage habt ihr den Stromadapter genutzt oder nur nen einzel 8poliges Kabel dran gehängt?hab den Adapter genutzt,denke gibt ne Stabilere Stromversorgung und das beugt ja auch Spulenfiepen vor


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

WArum sollte das stabiler sein und Spulenfiepen vorbeugen?


----------



## Watertouch (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe meine GTX 1080 AMP! am 14.06 bestellt und noch immer keine Versandbestätigung erhalten obwohl die Karte als Verfügbar ab 16.06 gekennzeichnet war. Jetzt steht da 29.06. Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Also Karten die jetzt verfügbar sind?


----------



## Marv911 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Adapter bringt in der Hinsicht gar nix.


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So mal 3DMark Basic bench


----------



## Frittenkalle (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



wissper schrieb:


> Die Asus ist nun bei vielen verfügbar. Aber für 769 Euro...ob sich das einer GTX 980 ti gegenüber lohnt ?



Tja, dank der 1070 wird die 980TI im mom für 400€ verscherbelt, gebraucht. Für die Käufer der gebrauchten 980Ti lohnt es sich mehr als je zuvor. Für den Verkäufer wohl er weniger. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob beinah 100% Mehrpreis 15 bis 20%  Mehrleistung rechtfertigen.  Ist nur ne Frage des Geldbeutels und des Willens.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich habe meine GTX 1080 AMP! am 14.06 bestellt und noch immer keine Versandbestätigung erhalten obwohl die Karte als Verfügbar ab 16.06 gekennzeichnet war. Jetzt steht da 29.06. Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Also Karten die jetzt verfügbar sind?



Karten sind in Lieferverzug. Evga ebenfalls.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird sie nicht. Niemand kauft eine gebrauchte 980ti für 400€ wenn es die neu für 470€ gibt.

Und 100% Mehrpreis?  Die 1070 gibts ab 475€.


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann ich irgendwo im Expert Tool den LEDs eine feste Farbe zuordnen? Ich sehe leider nur Rainbow, aus oder GPU Temp?


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm bei MSI Afterburner läßt sich aufm Lcd gar net alles Anzeigen sehr Verwirrend.

Edit: hat sich erledigt mußte die neuste version ziehen


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lest mal bitte diesen Beitrag Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Liest mal bitte diesen Beitrag Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme


Lies oder Lest. Und der Link funzt nich.


----------



## Watertouch (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meint ihr ich sollte die GTX 1080 AMP! bei Mindfactory stornieren und mir eine mit besserer Verfügbarkeit anlachen? ^^ Conrad hat die Gainward Phoenix lagernd.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Lies oder Lest. Und der Link funzt nich.


Der Link geht einwandfrei.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja
Nein

Beide kaufen, Nvidia supporten. xD

Link geht am Handy über Tapatalk nicht. Error 404.

Hmmm.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja
> Nein


Zufällig mit dem Handy unterwegs?
Da gehen die Links von TH nie.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke gut zu wissen. Haste Recht. Back 2 Topic.

Wieviele 1080 muss man bestellen um eine zu bekommen. Hehe.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alle.
Sind eigentlich auch ne Menge lagernd.


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich sollte die GTX 1080 AMP! bei Mindfactory stornieren und mir eine mit besserer Verfügbarkeit anlachen? ^^ Conrad hat die Gainward Phoenix lagernd.



Wenn du nicht warten kannst, dann tu es. Die Karte ist super leise, schnell und kühl.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1070 ist wohl die bessere Investition wenn man die Analyse von Igor liest. (Toms Hardware)
Was die mit stark gesenktem Powerlimit noch leisten ist echt Wahnsinn.
Maxwell verkackt es dort ja bzw ist deutlich schlechter als Pascal (Frametimes)


----------



## Sly84 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nicht das ich meine neue Graka unbedingt nun bräuchte, die 780 Lightning tut ihren Dienst ohne Probleme, aber will den neuen PC langsam mal "fertig" nennen.  Langsam aber sicher bereu ich es, dass ich die Graka bei caseking bestellt habe aufgrund des von denen angebotenen Grafikkarten-Umtausches bzgl. reklamierten Grafikkarten. Hätte die bei alternate schon 3x haben können. Mitlerweile hoff ich ja schon fast, dass die Graka die erste Komponente wird, die bei mir im Laufe der 2 Jahre mal schrott geht und das Warten auf caseking sich am Ende auszahlt.^^


----------



## Mutanus (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich sollte die GTX 1080 AMP! bei Mindfactory stornieren und mir eine mit besserer Verfügbarkeit anlachen? ^^ Conrad hat die Gainward Phoenix lagernd.


Danke für den Hinweis!  Hast mir den Tag gerettet  nachdem mindfactory mich gestern verarscht hat..  Einfach Artikel als lagernd kennzeichnen die garnicht verfügbar sind ist irgendwie nicht kundenfreundlich..


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dass du aber nicht allein im Internet unterwegs auf der suche nach ner 1080 bist ist dir aber auch klar oder?


----------



## scimitare (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollte grad sagen, laut den Zahlen diverser Seiten ist die 1080 der Verkaufsschlager aller Zeiten, da wundert es mich nicht dass du nicht bedient wurdest bei den paar Karten die die reingekriegt haben. Die Karte kauft anscheinend grad "jeder".


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spricht das jetzt für die Karte oder gegen die Verfügbarkeit? *g*


----------



## Mutanus (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist mir durchaus klar, aber wenn der Status Lagernd angegeben ist und noch x Stück verfügbar angezeigt werden dann sollten die imho auch lagernd sein und nicht doch erst am 29.06 bei mindfactory angeliefert werden..


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So mal dickes Rofl hätte ich MSI Afterburner net laufen und würds aufm Display der G19 sehen würd ich mich grad Fragen ob die Lüfter Kaputt sind ich hör von der karte mal gar nix selbst als der 3D Mark durchlief(palit 1070 gamerock)


----------



## scimitare (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Spricht das jetzt für die Karte oder gegen die Verfügbarkeit? *g*



Das ist hier die Frage  ich würde sagen die Leute haben zuviel Geld.

@Mutanus

Du weißt nicht ob sie zu dem Zeitpunkt lagernd waren. Mindfactory gibt immer dem zuerst die Ware der zuerst als bezahlt gebucht ist. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon machen müssen, ist nicht gerade toll.


----------



## Watertouch (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@scimitare Mindfactory schildert die ungefähren Verkaufszahlen aus. Seit dem 14.06 haben die sich bei der GTX 1080 AMP! non Extreme nicht verändert.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> So mal dickes Rofl hätte ich MSI Afterburner net laufen und würds aufm Display der G19 sehen würd ich mich grad Fragen ob die Lüfter Kaputt sind ich hör von der karte mal gar nix selbst als der 3D Mark durchlief(palit 1070 gamerock)


Nach den ganzen tollen Updates übers PCB, MSI Afterburner und subjektiver Wahrnehmung, ein Screenshot  eines Benchmarkergebnisses wäre sicher interessanter.


----------



## Mutanus (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja aber das System schein nicht in Echtzeit zu reagieren.. nach meiner Bestellung stand immer noch der selbe Status im Shop.. war ziemlich ärgerlich das Ganze. aber ich hoffe das Conrad mich jetzt nicht im stich lässt  die hatte ich als Händler für Computerhardware gar nicht aufm schirm..  mal schauen ob sich zukünftige Bestellungen da preislich lohnen, dann kann ich mich von mindfactory abwenden. Mit dem Verein hab ich abgesehen von den Preisen eh nur schlechte Erfahrungen gehabt.


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

3d mark bench hab ich schon gepostet^^

Also in Division auf Ultra kommt die Karte auf knap 50C. bei knappen 45% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.

Witcher 3 hab ich net.


----------



## Marv911 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mittlerweile kam ich mal auf den Trichter, dass meine Karte nur zirpt, wenn die GPU Auslastung auf über 80% liegt.


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ich zieh mir jetzt mal 3d mark und dann firemark(demo´s) und Guck was geht.Furmark las ich dann auch mal rennen.


----------



## hornhauer1994 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurzes Update zur Palit 1070 GameRock und The Witcher 3

Spiel läuft in 1440p und so gut wie alle Details auf Ultra (außer Hairworks und Schatten) konstant zwischen 60 und 70fps, selbes gilt für die Temperatur. Grafikkarte ist gar nicht zu hören. Das höchste bis jetzt war, dass sie bis auf 1965mhz getaktet hat

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haste den Link gelesen auf Seite 188, welchen ich gepostet habe?
Selbst mit 75W Verbrauch bringt die Karte noch 75% ihrer Leistung auf die Straße.
Wäre also nicht verkehrt am Powerlimit Optimierungen vorzunehmen, musst ja net unbedingt 50% einstellen, was immer noch 75% FPS liefert...


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal nen neuen Thread erstellt mit nen Paar benches das geht hier ja sonst unter^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Haste den Link gelesen auf Seite 188, welchen ich gepostet habe?
> Selbst mit 75W Verbrauch bringt die Karte noch 75% ihrer Leistung auf die Straße.
> Wäre also nicht verkehrt am Powerlimit Optimierungen vorzunehmen, musst ja net unbedingt 50% einstellen, was immer noch 75% FPS liefert...



Bei den Frametimes würde ich aber kotzen gehen  
Das erklärt aber Einiges was mir beim herumexperimentieren mit der 980Ti aufgefallen ist (soll ja bei Maxwell auch schlimmer sein).


----------



## chris235 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Haste den Link gelesen auf Seite 188, welchen ich gepostet habe?
> Selbst mit 75W Verbrauch bringt die Karte noch 75% ihrer Leistung auf die Straße.
> Wäre also nicht verkehrt am Powerlimit Optimierungen vorzunehmen, musst ja net unbedingt 50% einstellen, was immer noch 75% FPS liefert...



Könnte man insofern auch die höheren Stromfresser der 1070 (Inno3D, Zotac, MSI) entsprechend auf 170 Watt wie bei EVGA, Palit, Gainward und Co. undervolten ohne Leistungseinbußen zu haben oder ist davon auszugehen das deren PCBs die höheren Watt brauchen um die Taktraten zu halten?


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kannst bei jeder per Power Limit die Leistungsaufnahme begrenzen/erhöhen.


----------



## chris235 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst bei jeder per Power Limit die Leistungsaufnahme begrenzen/erhöhen.



Ohne das die Karte an Leistung verliert? Bzw. anders gefragt: Einige Hersteller hauen einfach nur (unnötig) zuviel Power auf ihre Karten? Weil bei den Modellen gibt es schon krasse Abweichungen von der Powerlimitierung und wenn Karten wie die Palit schon mit ~170/180 Watt an die 2Ghz rankommen, frage ich mich wieso andere 200 oder sogar 250 Watt ermöglichen?


----------



## Simondasding (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für sehr krasses OC natürlich. Dann kann man teilweise mehr Takt draufhauen, weil die Karte nicht so am Powerlimit hängt und natürlich ganz viel Marketing 200W-250W hören sich einfach besser in Käuferohren an, als ~170/180 Watt ist ja logisch . Ich gehe beim Kauf auch ein wenig nach Powerlimit um vlt nen besseres OC-Ergebnis zu errechen. Aber ich denke der Marketinganteil überwiegt


----------



## chris235 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Für sehr krasses OC natürlich. Dann kann man teilweise mehr Takt draufhauen, weil die Karte nicht so am Powerlimit hängt und natürlich ganz viel Marketing 200W-250W hören sich einfach besser in Käuferohren an, als ~170/180 Watt ist ja logisch . Ich gehe beim Kauf auch ein wenig nach Powerlimit um vlt nen besseres OC-Ergebnis zu errechen. Aber ich denke der Marketinganteil überwiegt



Ok, dann ist es ja beruhigend^^ Ich wäre mit einem Boosttakt in der Nähe von 2000Mhz mehr als zufrieden, da achte ich auch bei einer 400+€ Karte lieber mehr auf ein kleineres Powerlimit  Gerade bei den ohnehin schon hohen Grafikkartenpreisen scheint ja auch die Inno3D ganz interessant zu sein und wenn man deren Powertarget schön reduzieren kann, wird die Karte gleich attraktiver...wusste nur nicht ob das eben auch Nachteile hat, weil vllt. einige Hersteller mehr brauchen als andere


----------



## hornhauer1994 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit meiner Palit 1070 komme ich momentan auf ca 1975mhz, mehr will ich erst einmal nicht ausprobieren, obwohl in einem anderen Forum jemand bis max 2100 mhz gekommen ist :o


----------



## chris235 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist doch ordentlich, aber hast du bereits an den Einstellungen gedreht oder die Performance so gleich aus der Box bekommen?


----------



## hornhauer1994 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chris235 schrieb:


> Ist doch ordentlich, aber hast du bereits an den Einstellungen gedreht oder die Performance so gleich aus der Box bekommen?



Hab das Powerlimit auf 114% (maximum) erhöht und CoreClock um 50mhz


----------



## chris235 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das wären dann so ca. 190 Watt oder? bzw. hast du geschaut was es "out of the box" gab?


----------



## Duvar (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chris235 schrieb:


> Ohne das die Karte an Leistung verliert? Bzw. anders gefragt: Einige Hersteller hauen einfach nur (unnötig) zuviel Power auf ihre Karten? Weil bei den Modellen gibt es schon krasse Abweichungen von der Powerlimitierung und wenn Karten wie die Palit schon mit ~170/180 Watt an die 2Ghz rankommen, frage ich mich wieso andere 200 oder sogar 250 Watt ermöglichen?



>Lest doch bitte folgendes Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme
Mit 50 % PL Reduktion liefert die 1070 noch 75% ihrer normalen Leistung.
Sprich mit nur 75W Verbrauch 25% weniger Fps. Dies gilt es zu optimieren.
Kannst zB schauen wv Einbußen du mit 100W Verbrauch hast usw.
Schau auch in diesen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...uehler-auf-gtx-1080-2-fragen.html#post8283017
>Irgendwann bist du an dem Punkt, wo du nur zB  läppische 5% Fps verlierst, dafür jedoch das PL deutlich senken kannst.
Dann kommen noch andere Faktoren wie "zu viele" Fps hinzu. Es bringt also nix 200 Fps zu haben bei einem 60 Hz Full HD Monitor.
Tuned die Karten also den Wunsch Fps bzw den tatsächlich benötigten fps entsprechend...


----------



## chris235 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke, hatte ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Damit hat sich das Thema erledigt


----------



## scimitare (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

200 FPS sind auch bei einem 60 Hz Monitor schöner als 60 FPS, gerade in schnellen Spielen wirst du dass merken. Da sind dann "zuviele" FPS relativ, dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wieso akzeptiert ihr diese Preiserhöhung ohne Grund
ich würde keine 750€ bzw 470€ für nen gp104 chip der normalerweise maxed 250€-350€ kosten sollte ausgeben
Nun der erste Dämpfer kommt mit amd rx480 (Absturz der gtx980 (etwa  bei 250€) die 980ti wird dann maximal 350€ kosten was wieder die gtx1070 in den normalen Preisbereich zurückbringt
Der nächste mit dem vega10 wird auch die gtx1080 kräftig im preis fallen ich erwarte etwa 450€
Da werden sich einige in den Arsch beißen
Spannend wird e mit der gtx1060 ob das ein gp104 oder schon der gp106 wird.
ersterer ist wahrscheinlicher
Ich hoffe auf eine 1060ti bei 250€ abhängig ob der gp106 mit der rx480 mithalten kann.

Lieber wäre mir eine Preissenkung bei CPu board ram (aktuell müsste ich 640€ zahlen und habe dazu keine TV Karte dabei)
meine GPU reicht mir noch.


----------



## scimitare (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die GTX 980 fällt nur dann so stark im Preis wenn die neuen AMD Karten wirklich gut werden. Eine 980 Ti für 350€ sehe ich persönlich nicht, dass wird denke ich eher nicht passieren, da kann man eher noch 70-100€ drauflegen. Finde die Preis der neuen Generation auch sehr überzogen, aber da die 1080 der Bestseller zu werden scheint, haben die Leute offensichtlich 800€ für ne Grafikkarte übrig... soviel hat mein ganzer PC gekostet xD


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Über die preise wurde hier schon lange und ausführlich gesprochen. Schade ist es, das sich weder die 1080 noch die 1070 deutlich abheben von der 980ti. Wenigstens werden die karten langsam mal lieferbar.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vega ist noch nicht mal ein  genauer Erscheinungstermin angesagt und schon werden Preise spekuliert.  Man weiss noch nicht mal was VEGA leisten kann.

Hauptsache Nvidia ist ja teuer! Und böse!


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird jemand zum Kauf der teuren Pascal Karten gezwungen? Ich glaube nicht, also.... 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zufällig mit dem Handy unterwegs?
> Da gehen die Links von TH nie.


Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - geht
Microsoft Lumia 950 - geht auch

Tapatalk - viele Forenlinks gehen nicht, schon gar nicht mit installiertem Adblocker (Adaway & Co.). Nur liegt der Fehler zu 100% an Tapatalk, weil keiner weiß, was diese Blackbox so macht. Das manuelle Kopieren der Links zur Adresszeile ergibt auch nur Müll. Proprietäre Software eben


----------



## C_17 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Über die preise wurde hier schon lange und ausführlich gesprochen. Schade ist es, das sich weder die 1080 noch die 1070 deutlich abheben von der 980ti. Wenigstens werden die karten langsam mal lieferbar.



Sorry aber zumindest eine 1080 tut sich um ein einges abheben. Und da lass ich sogar die Übertaktung mal raus. Wer da noch RAM und Clock überzieht, hat einer 980 Ti einiges voraus.

Zugegeben, der preis der GTX 1080 ist übertrieben, egrade weil sie auch am Anfang einer Ära steht - jedoch sei gemerkt: diese Karte kann man, denk ich, mit der Leistung eine ganz schön lange Zeit behalten.

So und bei mir muss die Karte jetzt mindestens 3 Jahre herhalten. 729 /3 = 243,00 €. So und ob ich nun einmal einen Brocken ausgeb oder mir jedes Jahr für 243 € eine neue Graka kauf, bleibt dasselbe. (Würd ich aber nie machen)


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne 980ti oc ist so schnell wie ne 1080 stock. Mit oc ist die 1080 20 % schneller. Viel ist das imo nicht.


----------



## C_17 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ne 980ti oc ist so schnell wie ne 1080 stock. Mit oc ist die 1080 20 % schneller. Viel ist das imo nicht.



Liest sich zwar schön, ist aber nicht wirklich so. Selbst 20% wären üppig.

was anderes: EVGA GTX 1080 SC UNBOXING - YouTube


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> Sorry aber zumindest eine 1080 tut sich um ein einges abheben. Und da lass ich sogar die Übertaktung mal raus. Wer da noch RAM und Clock überzieht, hat einer 980 Ti einiges voraus.
> 
> Zugegeben, der preis der GTX 1080 ist übertrieben, egrade weil sie auch am Anfang einer Ära steht - jedoch sei gemerkt: diese Karte kann man, denk ich, mit der Leistung eine ganz schön lange Zeit behalten.
> 
> So und bei mir muss die Karte jetzt mindestens 3 Jahre herhalten. 729 /3 = 243,00 €. So und ob ich nun einmal einen Brocken ausgeb oder mir jedes Jahr für 243 € eine neue Graka kauf, bleibt dasselbe. (Würd ich aber nie machen)



Bei mir sind es 4-5 Jahre eine Neue.


----------



## scimitare (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Niemand kauf sich einmal im Jahr ne neue Grafikkarte xD. Ich finde auch dass die 1080 nicht so leistungsstark ist wie viele vermutet haben, es würde aber auch normalerweise niemand eine 980 mit einer 780 Ti vergleichen und sagen oh ist die aber langsam, da hätte ich mir jetzt mehr erhofft. Fairerweise sollte man dann Highend Grafikkarten auch mit ihren Gegenstücken der neuen Generation vergleichen und nicht mit dem Modell darunter. Das die 1080 sich um 20% von der 980Ti absetzen kann macht meiner Meinung nach Hoffnung auf die 1080 Ti. Da sollte dann doch ein deutlicherer Mehrgewinn an Leistung drin sein. Nach wie vor finde ich die 1080 für die gebotene Leistung zu teuer.


----------



## C_17 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Geizgeier.


----------



## befubo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0

Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 2 Wochen 
Nicht an Lager beim Lieferanten

Das sind ja mal super Neuigkeiten... Da ich derzeit sowieso kein lauffähiger Rechner habe (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...mpatibel-auf-asrock-fatal1ty-x99x-killer.html) kratzt mich das aber nicht besonders.


----------



## beggisch (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab jetzt meine 2. 1080 bekommen. Musste meine Palit zurück schicken wegen wirklich sehr lautem fiepen.
Hab es jetzt mit der Baugleichen Gainward Phoenix GS versucht, fiept zwar immer noch aber es ist zumindest so leise das es mich nicht wirklich stören wird.


----------



## Shmendrick (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wüßte mal gerne ob hier zum großen Teil eigentlich die stärker Übertakteten Karten das Spulenfiepen haben?

Mein Palit Gamerock non Premium Schlummert hier vor sich hin.


----------



## framekiller28 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe die gleiche karte. Läuft auf 2050 Mhz.max 73 Grad. Kaum bis kein Fiepen.

Game Rock non Premium 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TammerID (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann kann ich ja auf meine Gamerock non Premium hoffen. Scheint ja vermehrt bei der anderen Palit aufzutreten mit dem Fiepen?!


----------



## framekiller28 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Fiepen ist immer eine glücksache. Ist das erste mal dass ich ne neue karte gekauft habe die direkt ohne schlimmen spulen fiepen war. Hab wohl auch schon gelesen dass die einer hat und hatte auch Spulen fiepen. Dafür ist sie sehr gut in der Leistung.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So. Hab eben schon im CB Forum meinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit meiner Palit GameRock 1080 losgelassen.
Falls das wen interessiert, hier auch nochmal(bin ja in beiden Foren unterwegs  ) :




Hab jetzt nochmal längere Zeit testen können, wenn auch noch mit meinem alten Monitor und bei meiner Palit GameRock 1080 konnt' ich die 2,1 Ghz tatsächlich nicht stabil unter Last halten. 


Hab aber ne Stelle im Spiel, mit bestimmten Blickwinkel gefunden, die bei 2560x1440 und alle Einstellungen bis zum Anschlag 100% GPU Auslastung erzeugte, die ich dann benutzt hab, um einen für mich guten Wert herauszufinden.
Hab hier einen Bildausschnitt(im Spoiler) wo ich die Karte ne halbe Stunde bei 100% Auslastung laufen hab und die dementsprechenden OC Werte, bzw. für mich angenehme Lüfterkurve:


Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/wVt5zyV.jpg


Die peaks nach unten(Auslastung) waren, wenn ich mal kurz im Menü war.
Die Lüfterumdrehungen Peaks nach oben sind Quatsch. Irgendwelche Anzeigefehler. Die über 2500 Umdrehungen hat er natürlich nicht gemacht, denn das wären wohl so um die 105% Lüftergeschwindigkeit 
Bei dauernd 100% GPU Auslastung hatt ich meist so um die 1250-1300 Umdrehungen, was ein angenehm leises Rauschen war. Wie gesagt, das ist ja kein normaler Fall, dass man dauerhaft bei 100% ist. Nur n Stabilitätstest. Und selbst da war es nicht störend laut.




Die OC Werte hab ich im Profil bei mir unter 2 gespeichert und ruf das profil dann auch nur auf, wo ich die Leistung überhaupt brauche(falls die Minimum FPS mal unter die 40 wollen  ). Ansonsten reichen natürlich auch die Standardeinstellungen.
Somit hab ich für mich einen schönen Wert für unter Last stabile 2025Mhz gefunden, wo der Lüfter nicht zu sehr aufdreht. Auch die Lüfterkurve find ich sehr angenehm, da die Lüfter bei mir nicht ein und ausschalten, wenn ich zocke.


Kurzfazit:
Insgesamt bin ich mit der Karte sehr zufrieden, denn sie _erfüllt alle meine Erwartungen_, was Leistung und Lautstärke+Kühlung angeht.
Schön leise das Teil. Bin voll happy ! 


Ansonsten geh' ich jetzt noch etwas in's Feintuning(an einer Lüfterkurve kann man so schön rumbasteln  ) und freu mich auf die Monitorlieferung(edit: Predator X34A), die hoffentlich bald da ist. 



Edit:


TammerID schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja auf meine Gamerock non Premium hoffen.



Hab auch die GameRock non premium 

Es fiept und klackert nix.


nachtrag zum FPS Begrenzer den ich früher benutzt hab: jetzt nicht mehr ! Verträgt sich scheinbar nicht, mit gsync und ist kontraproduktiv und gibt Geruckel.
Ohne FPS Begrenzer keine probleme ! Also einfahc die 100 Hz + gsync nutzen und alles is schön !


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Grad von Mindfactory meine Versandbestätigung für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X erhalten.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Toll. Meine erste 1080ftw wurde schon wieder einen Tag nach hinten verschoben. Erst vom 17.6. Auf den 29.6. Und nun  auf den 30.6.

Ich will das teil endlich haben. Und das Netzteil was ich bestellt habe. Das wird ja in einem mitgeliefert.  Nächste  Woche kommt schon nein neues Case und nix kann ich einbauen! 

Und da mondfactory ja gut Geld für den Versand nimmt, will iCh die erst gar nicht fragen, ob sie mir es schon voran senden.


----------



## rockero (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine GTX 1080 G1 läuft derzeit auf ~2075 bei 70-73° und von einem fiepen ist auch nichts zu hören.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Toll. Meine erste 1080ftw wurde schon wieder einen Tag nach hinten verschoben. Erst vom 17.6. Auf den 29.6. Und nun  auf den 30.6.
> 
> Ich will das teil endlich haben. Und das Netzteil was ich bestellt habe. Das wird ja in einem mitgeliefert.  Nächste  Woche kommt schon nein neues Case und nix kann ich einbauen!
> 
> Und da mondfactory ja gut Geld für den Versand nimmt, will iCh die erst gar nicht fragen, ob sie mir es schon voran senden.


Den Fall hatte ich mal gehabt. Da haben sie mir aus Kulanz den Versand nicht extra berechnet. 

Einfach einen Fall im Forum mit der Vorgangsnr aufmachen.
Antworten dann innerhalb 1 Tages.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für den Tipp.  Das mache ihn heute abend!


----------



## kyroR (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So habe mir noch nen WQHD Monitor organisiert. Der sollte morgen ankommen, bin mal gespannt wie sich so ein G-Sync Monitor mit 144 Hz macht. Mal sehen ob das geschmeidiger läuft wie bei meinem aktuellen BenQ XL2411Z Monitor


----------



## TR2N (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Toll. Meine erste 1080ftw wurde schon wieder einen Tag nach hinten verschoben. Erst vom 17.6. Auf den 29.6. Und nun  auf den 30.6.
> 
> Ich will das teil endlich haben. Und das Netzteil was ich bestellt habe. Das wird ja in einem mitgeliefert.  Nächste  Woche kommt schon nein neues Case und nix kann ich einbauen!
> 
> Und da mondfactory ja gut Geld für den Versand nimmt, will iCh die erst gar nicht fragen, ob sie mir es schon voran senden.


Meinst du mit FTW eine Karte von EVGA?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also das Bild wird da durch bissal ruhiger, mindert die laggs ab, verhindert sie aber nicht falls es zu heftigen laggs kommt, unter 30 Fps ist G-sync ausser Betrieb .
Die 1080er ist für diese WQHD perfekt geeignet  
Habe ja selber den  PG278Q, bin bis auf die Pixel Inversion die ich manchmal sehe ein geiler  Monitor, sollte keine Schleichwerbung sein


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TR2N schrieb:


> Meinst du mit FTW eine Karte von EVGA?


Ja, meint er.


ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> unter 30 Fps ist G-sync ausser Betrieb .


Nein, es ist weiter aktiv, nennt sich framedoubling.


----------



## TR2N (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, meint er.
> 
> Nein, es ist weiter aktiv, nennt sich framedoubling.


Vielen Dank. Mich ereilt das gleiche Schicksal. Von der Karte noch keine Spur..


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, meint er.
> 
> Nein, es ist weiter aktiv, nennt sich framedoubling.


Sorry aber den Begriff habe ich im zusammenhang mit G-sync noch nie gehört, könntest mich bissal erleuchten  ?

Ich hatte auch das Glück mit der Karte,  bei nehm Kleinhändler in der nähe fündig geworden


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dissecting G-Sync and FreeSync - How the Technologies Differ | PC Perspective



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie schreiben dass es ab ca 37fps passiert, ändert aber nichts an der Technik.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier für euch mal meine 980Ti gegen ne OC 1080.

Viel ist das echt nicht, da lohnt sich nen Upgrade garnicht.

Result


----------



## OOYL (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Keine Ahnung was ich von dem Sync-Zeug halten soll^^ Einerseits gefällt mir der proprietäre Charakter nicht, andererseits ist so eine Sync. eigentlich schon lange überfällig... Werde es heute Abend ausprobieren, seit langem wieder mal eine kleine BF3-Party 

Glaube aber nicht, dass ich viel merken werde...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hier für euch mal meine 980Ti gegen ne OC 1080.
> 
> Viel ist das echt nicht, da lohnt sich nen Upgrade garnicht.



Da magst Du Recht haben. 

Mein Upgrade von GTX 670 und 24Zoll 16:9, auf 21:9 3440x1440 mit 1080 hat sich da schon eher gelohnt.
Auf den Monitor glozt ich gerade jetzt das erste Mal und bin sehr angetan 



OOYL schrieb:


> Einerseits gefällt mir der proprietäre Charakter nicht, andererseits ist so eine Sync. eigentlich schon lange überfällig... Werde es heute Abend ausprobieren,



Ich werd' das jetzt gleich auch mal testen. Mal gespannt, ob das nur Marketing ist, oder echt was taugt(hoffe letzteres).


----------



## smashbob (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hier für euch mal meine 980Ti gegen ne OC 1080.
> 
> Viel ist das echt nicht, da lohnt sich nen Upgrade garnicht.
> 
> Result



Danke für den Test! Super interessant bin nämlich noch unentschlossen welche es bei mir werden soll. Kannst du diesen Test auch mal in Full HD ausführen? Das wäre großartig


----------



## HisN (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Viel ist das echt nicht, da lohnt sich nen Upgrade garnicht.



Spielst Du FS?
Ich würde es nicht an einem synth. Bench festmachen.

Hier noch mal zur OC Titan X

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...1080-1070-laberthread-pascal-post8257720.html


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind doch 20 prozent, wie ich eingangs geschrieben habe.


----------



## Zergoras (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist das normal, dass sich die Karten nicht weit hochtakten, wenn nicht viel Power gebraucht wird? In Rocket League z.B. taktet die Karte nur mit 1290Mhz. In Witcher liegt der volle Takt von knapp 2000Mhz an.


----------



## framekiller28 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, wieso soll denn die karte 100% gas geben wenn nicht die komplette Leistung benötigt werden. Hast vsync auf 60hz an?
Weil wenn die karte theoretisch 120fps oder mehr mit deiner Auflösung und Einstellung schafft, diese aber nur 60 berechnen brauch, benötigt die karte halt nicht dir gesamte power.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hier für euch mal meine 980Ti gegen ne OC 1080.
> 
> Viel ist das echt nicht, da lohnt sich nen Upgrade garnicht.
> 
> Result




Also für die 970er wie mich war das schon ein Sprung aber ich bin der selben Meinung wie du ; )


----------



## Zergoras (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vsync ist aus. Ich fand es nur etwas komisch, da ich das von meiner alten AMD Karte nicht gewöhnt war und der volle Takt immer anlag.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Rocket League hat auch ne interne fps Begrenzung.


----------



## HisN (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist doch das schöne an den 1080er.
Hier z.b. Elite Dangerous in fast UHD mit 60FPS/Vsync.
Da liegt IDLE-Spannung an der Graka bei 1.4Ghz .. wie geil ist das denn?

http://abload.de/img/elitedangerous64_2016a8soe.jpg

Irgendwoher muss die Effizienz ja herkommen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

tolle und leistungsfähige Karte, deswegen verkauft wie geschnitten Brot ; )


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Da liegt IDLE-Spannung an der Graka bei 1.4Ghz .. wie geil ist das denn?



Bin immer begeisterter von der 80er. 
N echt schönes Teil !

edit: Ich erinner mich grad an meinen ersten Test damit, wo ich Dying Light noch in den Einstellungen hatte, die ich für meine vorige _GTX 670 _eingestellt hatte.
Und ich wunderte mich warum 5 Minuten die Lüfter nicht an gingen, da die 50 Grad C° einfach nicht überschritten wurden, weil die Karte sich total langweilte 

Klasse !


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So die Palit gamerock 1070 heut morgen mal durch Firestrike gejagt.

Sys:
6600k
Msi Gaming Pro
16 gig Corsair Ram 
1070 Plait Gamerock
Systemplatte: Samsung 840pro 256

Setting 1920/1080

Nix Übertaktet,Treiber Aktuell

Firestrike Ultra: 4296
                            3DMark Score
                                                   4296                                                    

                                     Graphics Score
                                                   4399                                                    

                                     Physics Score
                                                   8048                                                    

                                     Combined Score
                                                   2293                                                    

                                     Graphics Test 1
                                                   23.82 fps                                                   

                                     Graphics Test 2
                                                   15.98 fps                                                   

                                     Physics Test
                                                   25.55 fps                                                   

                                     Combined Test
                                                   10.67 fps                                                   



Firestrike: 13795
3DMark Score
                                                   13795                                                    

                                     Graphics Score
                                                   18813                                                    

                                     Physics Score
                                                   8005                                                    

                                     Combined Score
                                                   7202                                                    

                                     Graphics Test 1
                                                   89.69 fps                                                   

                                     Graphics Test 2
                                                   75.18 fps                                                   

                                     Physics Test
                                                   25.41 fps                                                   

                                     Combined Test
                                                   33.5 fps
3D Mark 11(basic) 16073
                            3DMark Score
                                                   16073                                                    

                                     Graphics Score
                                                   25263                                                    

                                     Physics Score
                                                   7526                                                    

                                     Combined Score
                                                   7940                                                    

                                     Graphics Test 1
                                                   119.62 fps                                                   

                                     Graphics Test 2
                                                   123.91 fps                                                   

                                     Graphics Test 3
                                                   156.46 fps                                                   

                                     Graphics Test 4
                                                   73.56 fps                                                   


                                     Physics Test
                                                   23.89 fps                                                   

                                     Combined Test
                                                   36.93 fps


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist das die gpu score oder gesamtpunktzahl?


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Denke der gesammt Score war halt was mir angezeigt wurde als die Benches durch waren,auser man kann noch wo nen Haken setzen für den reinen Gpu Score.

Das ganze lief bei 1920/1080

Habs mal Editiert oben.


----------



## TammerID (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ach Mensch... Alternate ist aber auch ein Laden. Als ich bestellt habe stand da das die Karte auf Lager ist und in 1-2 Tagen versandfertig. Lieferung bis Samstag...
Nun steht da das die Ware erst vor kurzem eingetroffen ist und mit einer Lieferung am Montag gerechnet wird. 
Sowieso ist das mein erstes Mal bei dem Laden und ich war schockiert das die noch Versand (6€) und Transaktionsgebühren für PayPal (1€) nehmen.
Was stimmt denn nicht mit denen?


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mach halt UPS Express versand dann kommt sie schneller wenn die das haben bzw DHL Express


----------



## TammerID (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich drücke doch nicht noch auf Express wenn ich mich schon beim Standardversand über die 6€ aufrege


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann mußte halt warten


----------



## TammerID (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Müsste ich ja nicht länger als nötig wenn Alternate auch mal versenden würde so wie sie es zuvor kommuniziert haben


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was kann denn alternate dafür, das sie zu spät die ware erhalten? Wenn du die karte schneller haben möchtest, bestell per evening express. Kostet 10 euro und kommt noch am gleichen tag an


----------



## TammerID (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es geht doch nur darum das es verwirrend ist, erst anzugeben das man den Artikel auf Lager hat und dann ist er nicht mehr auf Lager, sondern stattdessen ist frische Ware eingetroffen.
Aber hey ich möchte, so lange ich das Warensystem von Alternate nicht verstanden habe, es auch nicht wirklich kritisieren. Ist halt doof für mich, aber wenn die 1080 Montag ankommt macht das den Kohl bei dem Wetter ohnehin nicht fett


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vielleicht verfolgt ein Lagermitarbeiter von Alternate den Thread hier und dachte sich die Ärger ich mal bei der Hitze wenn die mir schon so viel Arbeit aufbürden


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aso nebenbei^^

Gefühlte 30C.+ im Zimmer und die Palit geht net über 55-57C. beim Division zocken auf volle Möhre,Lüfter bei ca.45% geschwindigkeit und was Höre ich??Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichts


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr schön. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil !


----------



## liqu90 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Palit 1070 Jetsream ? Gamerock gab es ja jetzt schon 2x Feedback


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind die 4 JetStreams und GameRocks nicht ziemlich baugleich ?
Also außer optischer Änderungen und Baseclock ab Werk ?
Sieht jedenfalls so aus, wenn ich mir die Bilder und die Werte so ansehe. Sieht auch so aus, als hätten die alle den gleichen Lüfter drauf.


----------



## liqu90 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Sind die 4 JetStreams und GameRocks nicht ziemlich baugleich ?



HAtte sowas, in einem anderen Fred, auch schon angefragt/vermutet. Aber ohne Tests/Vergleiche kann man das leider so pauschal ja nicht sagen/behaupten/entscheiden 
Aber ja, nach den Bildern zu urteilen, sind alle 4 Modelle "gleich" auser vom Clock. ( und natürlich das Farbschema --> Gamerock/Jetstream)


----------



## beggisch (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Gamerocks haben nen etwas höheren Takt und 2 Phasen mehr was aber net wirklich was bringt.
Ansonsten is es die selbe Karte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



liqu90 schrieb:


> Aber ohne Tests/Vergleiche kann man das leider so pauschal ja nicht sagen/behaupten/entscheiden



Stimmt natürlich. War auch nur ne grobe Vermutung.
Aber ich sag mal so, wär die JetStream 1080 günstiger und verfügbar gewesen, hätt' ich die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, genauso bestellt. 

Und dabei wär's mir egal gewesen, ob das Premium, Super Jetstream, oder normal Jetstream gewesen wäre, denn den Takt leg ich im Zweifelsfall eh eher selber fest 
Hab auch die Non Premium GameRock. Hab aber n gutes Modell erwischt, dass die über 2 Ghz auch stabil unter Last hält, wenn es denn mal benötigt wird.
Ansonsten taktet meine normal.


----------



## Gmod (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

 :alit Products - Graphics Card ::


Bzw. hier die Produkte anklicken und vergleichen, wenn der erste Link nicht geht.

:alit Products - Graphics Card / GeForce<sup>(R)</sup> GTX 10 Series::


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich Glück hab kommt meine Karte heute Abend per Hermes. Ansonsten halt morgen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Drück Dir die Daumen und viel Spaß damit !



So, ich klink' mich mal aus und mein Fazit: neue GPU plus neuer Monitor = Traum !


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Glück hab kommt meine Karte heute Abend per Hermes. Ansonsten halt morgen.



Glück und Hermes...   
Das hat bei mir 3 Wochen gedauert, bis was da war.
Wenn es dich interessiert, in meinem Casemod-Tagebuch unter 5. Mai


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf wunsch hier noch einmal der Vergleich zu meiner 980Ti @ 1515/4001 zu einer Stock 1080.

Result


----------



## Nokami (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



liqu90 schrieb:


> Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Palit 1070 Jetsream ? Gamerock gab es ja jetzt schon 2x Feedback



Ich hab ne JetStream... bin bisher ziemlich Zufrieden.

Beim Overwatch Spielen komme ich so auf die 63 Grad durchschnitt bei den Temperaturen, maximal aber 68.
Man muss aber auch hier bedenken, es sind gefühlte 40 Grad hier im Zimmer, und die Realität dürfte nicht weit entfernt sein.
Overclocked halt provisorisch und ohne Ziel auf ~2020 Mhz und +400 Mhz Speicher.

Ich bin aber der Meinung das sie zumindest bei Overwatch gefühlt ein wenig lauter als meine alte GTX970 von MSI ist.


(von gestern) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme6


----------



## liqu90 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Cool, danke für deine Antwort.
Nützlich wären zudem aber noch deine verwendetenSettings 


Edit: deine gefühlten 40 grad kommen an meine Realität schon seh gut ran  
Gestern hatten wir schon 33 grad. Da war Endegelände mit bewegen oder sonst was..


----------



## Nokami (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



liqu90 schrieb:


> Cool, danke für deine Antwort.
> Nützlich wären zudem aber noch deine verwendetenSettings



In Overwatch? Ne Mischung aus Hoch-Ultra auf FullHD (120Hz), da ich alles drüber absolut unnötig finde.
Ja ich glaube die 40 Grad sind auch erreicht... ich gehe hier komplett ein!
Naja auch wenn das Wetter mich im stich lässt, die Karte ist einfach spitze.

http://i.imgur.com/fLY021U.png


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Glück und Hermes...
> Das hat bei mir 3 Wochen gedauert, bis was da war.
> Wenn es dich interessiert, in meinem Casemod-Tagebuch unter 5. Mai


Wird direkt zur Tankstelle geliefert also von daher. ^^


----------



## Marv911 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mir jetzt bei Alternate eine Gainward 1070 Phoenix bestellt. Ist sogar auf Lager.


----------



## Nokami (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Okay, mir ist ein Problem aufgefallen mit meiner 1070 von Palit.

In CSGO taktet er die Core Clock nicht hoch, er bleibt auf 1506 Mhz (quasi idle?) und bewegt sich nicht.
Das führt zu niedrigeren FPS Zahlen (gegenüber 970) als ich mir da natürlich erhoffe...

Karte ist auch bei ~50 Grad..


----------



## Blacktempel (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist CSGO nicht eher CPU-Lastig? Vielleicht taktet die Karte nicht höher, weil die CPU nicht mehr hergibt.


----------



## Nokami (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ist CSGO nicht eher CPU-Lastig? Vielleicht taktet die Karte nicht höher, weil die CPU nicht mehr hergibt.



Durchaus möglich, aber selbst dann sollte ich FPS im Rahmen meiner alten 970 auf 4:3 1440x1080 haben.
Ich werde mir mal die Nutzung genauer ansehen, aber komisch kommt es mir trotzdem vor.

Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, aber gefühlt ging mit der 970 in CSGO mehr.


----------



## Marv911 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine G1 Gaming hat auch nicht immer hochgetaktet. Kommt auf die Auslastung an.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moinsen,

ist eine 1070 ausreichend für 4K Gaming? Bzw. 3440x1440? Meine 970 kommt schon ab und zu ins schwitzen (Witcher 3)


----------



## Duvar (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Rechne einfach rund 50% FPS auf deine aktuellen FPS oben drauf.


----------



## hornhauer1994 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe Witcher gespielt in diesem DSR Modus, wo 4k ja irgendwie runtergerechnet wird (hab nur einen 1440p Monitor) und dort habe ich bei Witcher 3 mit allen Details auf Ultra außer Hairworks und Schatten ca. 40fps bekommen


----------



## HisN (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und mit der 1080 hättest Du in 3840x1648 schon praktisch dauerhaft 60 FPS mit Hairworks angeschaltet, sofern Du nicht ins Lager der .ini-Modder übergehst


----------



## liqu90 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Nokami schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich, aber selbst dann sollte ich FPS im Rahmen meiner alten 970 auf 4:3 1440x1080 haben.
> Ich werde mir mal die Nutzung genauer ansehen, aber komisch kommt es mir trotzdem vor.
> 
> Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, aber gefühlt ging mit der 970 in CSGO mehr.





Sorry, aber was erwartest du denn für FPS bei 1440x1080 ? 1000fps + ?  
Hast du Vllt Vsync an ? 
Hast du vorher alle alten Treiber gescheit vom System entfernt ? 

Gruß liqu


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Und mit der 1080 hättest Du in 3840x1648 schon praktisch dauerhaft 60 FPS mit Hairworks angeschaltet, sofern Du nicht ins Lager der .ini-Modder übergehst



700€ find ich aber ein bisschen hart


----------



## Boarder1312 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Nokami schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich, aber selbst dann sollte ich FPS im Rahmen meiner alten 970 auf 4:3 1440x1080 haben.
> Ich werde mir mal die Nutzung genauer ansehen, aber komisch kommt es mir trotzdem vor.
> 
> Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, aber gefühlt ging mit der 970 in CSGO mehr.



Irgendwo habe ich gesehen, das die 1080 runter taktet, wenn nicht viel Kapazität gebraucht wird. Da lief sie auf 1200mhz. 
Vielleicht finde ich es noch.


----------



## HisN (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, CSGO ist auf einer 1080 selbst in 4K absolut CPU-Limitiert.
Da kommen die FPS ausschließlich von der CPU.
Ein GPU-Limit hat auf meiner alten Titan X bei über 100 FPS in 8K(!) Auflösung gesessen. D.h. ich vermute eine 1080 dürfte immer noch so 150 FPS in 8K stemmen.


Bild: csgo_2015_04_06_16_05ies8u.jpg - abload.de
Bild: csgo_2015_04_06_16_06kla2i.jpg - abload.de


Screens der Titan X, hab CSGO gerade nicht installiert um nachzuprüfen wie es mit der 1080 läuft. Aber wie schon gesagt .... alles unterhalb von 4K hängt nur an der CPU.


----------



## Nokami (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



liqu90 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was erwartest du denn für FPS bei 1440x1080 ? 1000fps + ?
> Gruß liqu



Nein, aber 200 FPS wie meine GTX970 sollte sie durchaus halten können, was sie aber nicht tut.
Da ich das Spiel durchaus Ernsthafter angehe, versucht man halt in etwa das doppelte der Refresh-Rate zu erreichen (was ich sowieso nicht schaffe).
Auch habe ich eben relativ oft drops unter die 144! Was ich nach Tests ausschließlich auf die GPU schieben kann.

Ich gehe also mal eher von nem Treiberproblem aus, sonst müsste ja was an meiner Karte nit stimmen, welche aber in anderen Games meine 970 locker wegsteckt.

Edit: Ich habe es getestet mit der 970, und diese bringt ohne großartige Drops~200 FPS, meine 1070 wiederum hat hier große Probleme mit den Frames und Drops.
Als nächstes werde ich nochmal alle Treiber neu raufhauen, und dann nochmal testen, irgendwo muss ja mein Fehler liegen.


----------



## Snowhack (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hier mal ein kleiner test zu Zotac GTX 1080 Amp Extreme

Geforce GTX 1080/1070 im Test: Zotac kann Geforce besser als Nvidia - Golem.de


----------



## Snowhack (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hier für euch mal meine 980Ti gegen ne OC 1080.
> 
> Viel ist das echt nicht, da lohnt sich nen Upgrade garnicht.
> 
> Result




geht mir aber genau so.

Result

aber in 4k zählt jeder FPS


----------



## barmitzwa (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hat jemand auf die Schnelle einen Vergleich parat 1080 OC (~2000MHz) vs 980ti OC (~1500MHz)? 
Finde irgendwie nix :/


----------



## HisN (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weil es in etwa aufs gleiche rauskommt.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin gibt es schon ne Möglichkeit bei der 1070 founders Edition ein anderes BIOS zu flashen, zwecks erhöhen Power target? Bei meiner alten gtx 780 damals ging das. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei der 1080er FE kannst Du (bis jetzt) alle Biose flashen die Du finden kannst.
Eine Möglichkeit das eigene Bios zu editieren gibt es bisher nicht. Deshalb findest Du auch keine angepassten Bios-Files.
Das einzige was Dir übrig bleibt ist ein Bios der Custom 1070er zu flashen.

Auf der 1080er FE ist das Ergebnis übrigens erbärmlich. Ich hab auf meiner FE das Zotac AMP Extreme-Bios drauf. Da wird mir ein 320W PT angezeigt. Aber meine Karte nutzt weiterhin nicht mal 200W und rennt ständig ins Limit. Dafür brauche ich kein Software-OC mehr. Die Kartet boostet durch das Bios auf 2076Mhz und legt 5.4Ghz RAM-Takt an.

Das Bios alleine scheint also nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss zu sein. Da spielt noch irgend was anderes mit rein.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1080 hat doch auch nur einen 8 Pin, dann liegt es vielleicht daran.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Juhu, hab Grad meine Karte bekommen. 

Nu wird fleißig getestet.


----------



## wissper (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gestern war meine auch da. Nach anfänglichen Problemen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sie schafft die 2 Ghz Marke und heute werde ich mal versuchen, ob ich die 2,1 hinbekomme, auch wenn ich nicht davon ausgehe. Aber generell gesagt ist es eine top Karte, macht also richtig Spaß


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine kommt auch gleich[emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ihr flasht ein bios das nicht für die Grafikkarte gedacht ist
gewagt wenn man die spannungsversorgung und Kühlung nicht berücksichtigt
ist ja wie alle grafikkarten  wären gleich. ratespiel was geht was nicht.
und das hardware im wert von über 700€ bzw 500€
Diese gpu serie ist definitiv überteuert.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spannungsversorgung scheint ja gelockt zu sein, zumindest im afterburner

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Also ihr flasht ein bios das nicht für die Grafikkarte gedacht ist
> gewagt wenn man die spannungsversorgung und Kühlung nicht berücksichtigt
> ist ja wie alle grafikkarten  wären gleich. ratespiel was geht was nicht.
> und das hardware im wert von über 700€ bzw 500€



Ist halt wie immer im richtigen Leben, jeder ist selbst dafür verantwortlich was er mit seinem Geld macht.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

War das schon immer so, dass man sich bei evga Precision mir Seriennummer anmelden muss?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> hat jemand auf die Schnelle einen Vergleich parat 1080 OC (~2000MHz) vs 980ti OC (~1500MHz)?
> Finde irgendwie nix :/



Paar Seiten davor, aber leider nur gegen Stock 1080. Aber hochrechnen kannst du es dir ja selber.
Result


----------



## Watertouch (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine ist gerade angekommen *_* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alle bekommen ihre gtx.
Nur ich meine nicht! 

Na hoffentlich lohnt sich die Wartezeit auf die FTW. 
Und hoffe das ich keine GPU Krüppel bekomme.


----------



## Marv911 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, mit der Gainward Phoenix ist jetzt endlich Ruhe. Bye Bye Gigabyte Karte!


----------



## cristiano72900 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie schaut das jetzt mit der Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming aus ? Ich habe meine heute bekommen, kann sie aber leider erst nächste Woche testen da dann die restliche Hardware kommt. Haben damit nun alle Probleme bezüglich Spulenfiepen etc ?
Hab nun irgendwie ein bisschen "Angst"


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jemand ne Anleitung, wie man das evga Precision richtig benutzt, mit Profil speichern und on screen di

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

das fiepen wird durch die Stromversorgung verursacht
Also wenn das netzteil eine stärkere stromschwankungen hat in der 12v rail
(ripple and noise) Desto mehr macht die GPU Krach
Folglich netzteil mit möglichst geringer schwankungen nehmen, etwa g650m oder andere.
Manch GPu hat aber auch schlechte Wandler da kommt es auch ab und zu her.die sind aber selten
 noch nie gehört bei meinen GPu Käufen bisher
ich hatte 6 gpu gehabt seit 2006 
Firmen 
xfx
gainward
evga
msi
palit
gigabyte


----------



## cristiano72900 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> das fiepen wird durch die Stromversorgung verursacht
> Also wenn das netzteil eine stärkere stromschwankungen hat in der 12v rail
> (ripple and noise) Desto mehr macht die GPU Krach
> Folglich netzteil mit möglichst geringer schwankungen nehmen, etwa g650m oder andere.
> ...



Okay das ist mal interessant zu wissen das es auch am Netzteil liegen kann. Hatte ich bislang noch nichts von gehört. Wie schaut es denn da mit dem be quiet Straight Power E10 aus ? Eher gut oder schlecht ?


----------



## Marv911 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das E10 ist sehr gut


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hatte noch keins soll aber recht ok sein
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 im Test - ComputerBase
be quiet! Straight Power E10 800 Watt Netzteil  im Test | Review | Technic3D
Unter Spannungsstabilität gucken.


----------



## Birdy (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Boarder1312 Die, die ich eigentlich vor hatte einzubauen habe ich auch nicht bekommen. (Strix, weil es dafür einen WaKü geben soll) Immer wieder nach hinten verschoben. Habe jetzt zur Founders Edition von EVGA gegriffen und das Teil unter Wasser gesetzt. 2Ghz Core und Speicher auf 5,2 Ghz und die Founders Edition läuft stabil und das ohne das Power Limit auch nur einen Prozent anzuheben. Von daher könnte ich mir in den Arsch beißen, dass ich mir das Teil nicht direkt Ende Mai bestellt habe.  Kann natürlich sein, dass ich Glück hatte. Oder aber die ganzen Hersteller Platinen mit über 200 Watt bringen bis auf dem Verbrauch gleich Null.


----------



## DatSephe (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spulenfiepen kann alles mögliche sein, ja. Netzteil und GPU selber sind trotzdem topkandidaten - NT hatte ich aber schon gewechselt, und das hat ja auch andere ohne fiepen befeuert. Mal sehen.


----------



## Watertouch (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, ich hab mich mal an etwas Overclocking gewagt.
Stable kommt meine Karte auf 2.1GHz beim maximalen Power Limit mit 20mV Offset.
Benchmarkergebnisse gibts aber erst nächste Woche, ich warte nämlich noch auf eine neue CPU.


----------



## TammerID (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meine Palit 1080 ist nun auch endlich angekommen und eingebaut. Gab zwar ganz schön Probleme sie zum laufen zu bekommen aber das lag an Windows ^^
Ich habe kein Fiepen und sie ist schön leise. Nun fehlt mir nur noch ein neuer Monitor und die Vive 




HisN schrieb:


> Und mit der 1080 hättest Du in 3840x1648 schon praktisch dauerhaft 60 FPS mit Hairworks angeschaltet, sofern Du nicht ins Lager der .ini-Modder übergehst


Hatte sehr stabile 66 FPS also die Aussage unterschreibe ich.

Wollte eigentlich noch ein bisschen mit dem Afterburner spielen, aber leider funktioniert das Overlay von Riva nicht 

Ach anbei noch ein paar Bilder und ein 3DMark Bench.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So mein vram läuft nun auf 4200 MHz was würdet ihr da höchstens geben? War Jahre lang amd nutzer, darum muss ich mich bei Nvidia erstmal wieder rein finden. Mfg

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hornhauer1994 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man die Karte Overclocked, kann man die dann immer so lassen? Oder ist es besser in MSI AB 2 Profile anzulegen? Einmal die out of box Einstellungen und einmal die, wo man overclocked hat?


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scimitare (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Theoretisch kannst du die Karte immer so lassen, wenn du Werkseinstellungen willst einfach den Afterburner auslassen


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Höchste Einstellungen bei gta 5. 300 Watt für das ganze System inkl. 2 Bildschirme und 6600k oc auf 4,5 GHz. Da bin ich von amd d ganz anderes gewöhnt. Trotzdem gönne ich amd einen Volltreffer, damit die Preise sinken, und sich eine zweite 1070 lohnt

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scimitare (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du gönnst AMD einen Volltreffer hast aber schon NVidia gekauft... wenn alle so denken wird das wieder nichts für AMD xD


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wir wollen doch alle humanere Preise haben[emoji3] wie kann man im evga Precision x ein Profil speichern?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

rechte Maustaste auf eine Zahl unten in der Leiste? Oder kurz die Maus nicht über einer Zahl bewegen und auf das Hilfe Popup warten.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich das mache nullt es immer die Einstellungen. Mit den drüber halten versuche ich mal

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es wird alles gespeichert, außer die Taktraten

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TammerID schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich noch ein bisschen mit dem Afterburner spielen, aber leider funktioniert das Overlay von Riva nicht



Hast Du die neueste Beta Version benutzt ?
Die Karte ist ja noch ganz neu.
Also bei mir klappt Afterburner ohne Probleme und hab auch die Palit Gamerock.

Oder is das wieder ein Windows Ding(nutze noch mein installiertes Win7, erst ab nächste Woche is Win 10 und die neue SSd dran) ?

Hab die Version 4.3.0Beta4.


----------



## C_17 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Alle bekommen ihre gtx.
> Nur ich meine nicht!
> 
> Na hoffentlich lohnt sich die Wartezeit auf die FTW.
> Und hoffe das ich keine GPU Krüppel bekomme.



Geht mir ähnlich. Meine EVGA GTX 1080 SC sollte am Freitag im Zulauf sein (Caseking),  jedoch stand ab 18 Uhr nun Montag als Zulauf.
Hoffentlich bekommen die nun Montag endlich Lieferung und schicken dann was raus.

So langsam reißt mir der Geduldsfaden. Ich wart seit März.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand von euch schon die EVGA GTX 1080 SC bzw. FTW? Habe mir ein paar Tests durchgelesen/angeschaut und bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie laut die Karte ist. Kann mir jemand ein kleines Feedback schreiben wie er die Karte findet


----------



## TammerID (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hast Du die neueste Beta Version benutzt ?
> Die Karte ist ja noch ganz neu.
> Also bei mir klappt Afterburner ohne Probleme und hab auch die Palit Gamerock.
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile funktioniert Riva sowie Afterburner auch. 
Nur zum spielen kam ich noch nicht, das mache ich dann morgen


----------



## liqu90 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> So langsam reißt mir der Geduldsfaden. Ich wart seit März.



Verkaufssart 1080 -> 29.05, 1070 -> 10.06 
Zwischen "auf Neue Generation warten"  und "Bestellt, Ware nicht lieferbar" ist ein großer Unterschied


----------



## Marv911 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Trotzdem haben schon einige ihre Karten bekommen lol


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon die EVGA GTX 1080 SC bzw. FTW? Habe mir ein paar Tests durchgelesen/angeschaut und bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie laut die Karte ist. Kann mir jemand ein kleines Feedback schreiben wie er die Karte findet



Laut den Tests sehr ruhig.
Aber die FTW lässt noch auf sich warten. Jedenfall meine.


----------



## Lockeye (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Meine EVGA GTX 1080 SC sollte am Freitag im Zulauf sein (Caseking),  jedoch stand ab 18 Uhr nun Montag als Zulauf.
> Hoffentlich bekommen die nun Montag endlich Lieferung und schicken dann was raus.
> 
> So langsam reißt mir der Geduldsfaden. Ich wart seit März.


Selbes Spiel bei mir, habe mich eigentlich auf die Angaben von Caseking verlassen.

Sollte es Montag wieder nix werden, wird storniert und gekauft sobald die Karten wirklich mal "vorrätig" sind.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



scimitare schrieb:


> Du gönnst AMD einen Volltreffer hast aber schon NVidia gekauft... wenn alle so denken wird das wieder nichts für AMD xD



AMD bietet derzeit einfach kein Produkt in einem gewissen Leistungsbereich an, deswegen kommen sie für viele nicht in Frage. Und auch andere Aspekte sprechen gegen AMD, z.B. das mangelnde Engagement bei den Spieleproduzenten und der immer noch sehr ausgeprägte Hang zur CPU Limitierung. 

Auch wenn ich selbst also nicht bei AMD kaufen würde, wünsche ich mir dennoch dass sie mehr Erfolg haben und die 480 richtig einschlägt. Denn ein Monopol wäre schlecht für uns alle.


----------



## Gast20190527 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Selbes Spiel bei mir, habe mich eigentlich auf die Angaben von Caseking verlassen.
> 
> Sollte es Montag wieder nix werden, wird storniert und gekauft sobald die Karten wirklich mal "vorrätig" sind.



kannste gleich stornieren. Montag wird sicher nicht klappen. Würde auf Mittwoch hoffen


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welche taktraten würdet ihr dem ram höchstens geben?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist nicht so relevant, normalerweise verschlechtern sich die FPS wenn Du es übertreibst bevor der Speicher abstürzt. Er produziert Fehler und durch die Fehlerkorrektur sinken die FPS. D..h. wenn Du nicht blind einfach nur die Werte anreißt, dann kommst Du nicht in die Nähe einer Absturzgefahr.

Ansonsten kannst Du reinhaun was Deine Software hergibt bis zum bitteren Ende.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja ich dachte der Ram würde dich schnell ins Nirvana verabschieden wenn man es übertreibt. Mfg

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dir Rams gehen auch als erstes kaputt. Taste dich langsam ran. Und sobald es Fehler gibt, eine Stufe zurück.
Nicht direkt ans Maximum gehen.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt ihr mal eure taktraten posten? Hatte ihn gestern mal auf 4400 MHz am laufen, momentan auf 4200, ob das jetzt hoch ist wie ich nicht. Keine Ahnung was da Durchschnitt ist

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Merkst du nen unterschied ingame? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja die 1070 hat ja nur ein 256 bit Interface, deswegen dachte ich schon das es in Downsampling uhd was bringen könnte

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Den einzigen Tipp den ich geben kann ist nicht einfach bei einem Shop zu bestellen und zu warten sondern generell immer in allen möglichen Shops die Verfügbarkeit überprüfen und sobald sie in einem Shop verfügbar ist direkt zulangen.
So bin ich schnell und einfach an meine 1080 Phoenix gekommen.
Die gabs nämlich bei Conrad.


----------



## liqu90 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Trotzdem haben schon einige ihre Karten bekommen lol




Darum ging es aber nicht in meiner Aussage  
Ist aber auch Wurst. Geduld muss man leider ein wenig mitbringen


----------



## hornhauer1994 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mache ich irgendwas nicht richtig? o.O

350mhz können doch nicht normal sein, andere habe da irgendwie was viel höheres 

Aber 3D Mark zeigt als 2. gpu auch immer noch meine onboard GraKa an, die 350mhz hat. Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die das Ergebnis versaut, obwohl ich sie deaktiviert habe? =_=

Hab das Gefühl, das meine Karte jedes mal schlechter wird, wenn ich den Benchmark mache, obwohl ich nichts ändere


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es wird immer wärmer, also throttelt Deine Karte immer öfter?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hornhauer1994 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Temperatur hat sich in den letzten 4 Tagen eigentlich nicht verändert und der Takt im Spiel ist auch ca immer gleich gewesen


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Temperatur der Karte, je kühler sie ist, desto mehr Punkte. D.h. direkt nach Rechnerstart macht sie mehr Punkte, als wenn sie warm gespielt ist.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20190527 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hat irgendwer hier zugeschlagen als es die strixx bei mindfactory lagernd gab? Man liest im Netz das manche eine OC statt non OC bekommen haben.. was für lucker


----------



## pokusa (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das Glück der Tüchtigen eben...


----------



## Watertouch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat eigentlich noch jemand eine der Gainward Phoenix Karten und weiß wie sich die Farbe der LEDs ändern lässt? Dieses Grün-Gelb-Rot je nach Temperatur find ich nämlich eher weniger schön.


----------



## Marv911 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lässt sich bisher noch nicht abschalten bzw ändern


----------



## Zergoras (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand eine der Gainward Phoenix Karten und weiß wie sich die Farbe der LEDs ändern lässt? Dieses Grün-Gelb-Rot je nach Temperatur find ich nämlich eher weniger schön.



Experttool von Gainward. Leider habe ich nicht rausgefunden, wie eine feste Farbe eingestellt wird. Wenn du beim Regenbogen allerdings bei der gewünschten Farbe das Tool schließt, bleibt diese bis zu einem Neustart des Rechners.


----------



## Watertouch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Experttool von Gainward. Leider habe ich nicht rausgefunden, wie eine feste Farbe eingestellt wird. Wenn du beim Regenbogen allerdings bei der gewünschten Farbe das Tool schließt, bleibt diese bis zu einem Neustart des Rechners.



Ich habe jetzt endlich in dieser grausigen Software die Regelung der LEDs gefunden. Man kann dort sogar einen festen Farbton einstellen, jedoch wechselt das wieder zum hässlichen Temperaturmodus sobald ich das Fenster mit den Anpassungen schließe. Einen "Save" Button gibt es nicht. Der Save Button der Profile anlegt funktioniert nicht.
Ich muss sagen, dass ist wirklich sehr enttäuschend für eine Grafikkarte dieser Preisklasse und muss dringend nachgebessert werden.
Getestet habe ich sowohl das EXPERTool von Gainward als auch das ThunderMaster von Palit, welche identisch sind bis auf einen anderen Skin.


----------



## Marv911 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast Recht, unter der Temparatur Anzeige steht ja LED 

Hmm, bei mir bleibt die LED aus bzw speichert alle Einstellungen, wenn ich es beende.


----------



## Zergoras (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird der feste Farbton denn bei dir angezeigt? Bei mir funktioniert das nämlich nicht.


----------



## Marv911 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja funktioniert


----------



## Taonris (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibts zwischen dem Jetream und dem Gamerock Kühler irgendwelche Unterschiede ? Auf der Homepage von Palit konnte ich nix finden und auf den Bildern sehen die Kühler gleich aus. Und die Gamerock Premium hat nur einen höheren Takt im Vergleich zur normalen Gamerock oder ?

Edit: Hab zu Sicherheit auch einmal eine Mail an Palit gesendet bezüglich dieser Thematik.


----------



## Watertouch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo,

ja die Kühler sind identisch. Jedoch glaub ich gibt es minimale Unterschiede bei PCB und Takt.

Gruß


----------



## sigah (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meint ihr man kann mit einer 1070 vernünftig 3D-vision-surround mit FullHD (5760*1080+RK) nutzen? Auch bei halbwegs aktuellen Games? Oder sollt ich mir eher eine 1080 gönnen?


----------



## Watertouch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



sigah schrieb:


> Meint ihr man kann mit einer 1070 vernünftig 3D-vision-surround mit FullHD (5760*1080+RK) nutzen? Auch bei halbwegs aktuellen Games? Oder sollt ich mir eher eine 1080 gönnen?


Hallo,
bei 5670x1080 handelt es sich um ungefähr zwei Drittel der zu berechnenden Pixel von 4K. Sieh dir am besten 4K Benchmarks der GTX 1070 an und rechne 35% drauf. 
Wenn du zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis bist, kannst du zulangen ^^.

Gruß


----------



## sigah (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

5760*1080 ist ja 3K. Ich weiss aber nicht wie stark 3D vision die Frames noch einbrechen lässt insbesondere bei höheren Auflösungen. Hab mir das 3D-vision-Kit gerade erst gekauft und kann mit meiner aktuellen AMD-GraKa leider diesbezüglich auch keine Erfahrungen sammeln.^^


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na in der Regel die Hälfte


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Ich weiss aber nicht wie stark 3D vision die Frames noch einbrechen lässt insbesondere bei höheren Auflösungen.


Wie es HisN bereits richtig sagt ....Die Auflösung ist egal, da die Frames im Vergleich zu 2D immer halbiert werden. Kann man sich leicht merken & ich würde da mal mindestens bei einer 1070er ansetzen, besser jedoch eine 1080er ...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Getestet habe ich sowohl das EXPERTool von Gainward als auch das ThunderMaster von Palit, welche identisch sind bis auf einen anderen Skin.




Also das mit der LED Farbe hab ich hingekriegt, bei meiner Palit GameRock 1080.
Da gab's irgendeinen trick bei.
Ich wollte schon aufgeben.


Kann ja nochmal schauen.
Hab jedenfalls ohne die Software neu zu starten(hab sogar n Systemwechsel inkl. der veränderten Farbe gemacht und er hat sich die gemerkt, anscheinend im Bios, oder so), immer die gleiche Farbe eingestellt.


Hab nichtmal mehr die software installiert auf meinem neuen Win10 System. Trotzdem hat er die Farbe behalten.


So, hab extra nochmal die Software installiert(Thundermaster 2.19) um zu schauen, wie ich das hingekriegt hatte.
Ha ! jetzt ist er wieder auf grün gewechselt. Mist. Hoffentlich krieg ich das nochmal hin, mit dem dauerhaften auf eine Farbe wechseln.


Also extra nochmal für Euch(und jetzt auch für mich  ) tüfteln 
mal schaun ...


Puh ... also wenn ich einfach die Farbe unter LED ändere und das schließe, geht sofort wieder die alte Einstellung aktiv. Wie hab ich das bloß gemacht gehabt, dass er sich die Farbe merkt und zwar sogar Systemunabhängig und Softwareunabhängig ?


Weitertüfteln.


Ah ! Jetzt hab ich's !


Das LED Fenster geöffnet lassen, in dem Fenster "Still" und auf der Farbe geklickt eine Farbe auswählen, dann daneben noch set to power on default color den Haken rein, jetzt ganz wichtig, das Fenster mit der LED Einstellung NICHT schließen, in den settings den Haken raus machen, bei autorun thundermaster unter windows ausführen, da auf ok in den settings klicken(dieses Fenster schließt dadurch wieder, aber das LED Fenster bleibt offen).
und jetzt kommt der Trick ! 
Im großen Thundermaster Fenster oben wo minimieren und schließen ist, *auf das Kreuz klicken*(LED Fenster auf lassen) , dann fragt er "Thundermaster beenden ?" und man hat 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. 1. Standardeinstellung wiederherstellen und beenden, und 2. *aktuelle Einstellung beibehalten und beenden*. Auf letzteres klicken.


Dann bei Programme hinzufügen/entfernen Thundermaster deinstallieren und gut is 
Letzteres natürlich nur, wenn man die Farbe nicht mehr ändern möchte. 

Ich hab's so gemacht und hat geklappt.

Drück' Euch die Daumen !


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Laut den Tests sehr ruhig.
> Aber die FTW lässt noch auf sich warten. Jedenfall meine.



Nach den ganzen Tests die man online findet favorisiere ich nun auch die EVGA FTW. Wärst du so lieb und würdest deine Meinung und Erfahrung zur Karte (Verarbeitung, Taktraten, Lautstärke, Temps und co) hier oder per PN schreiben? 
DIe Garantieerweitung für 5 Jahre kostet lediglich 25€ bzw 50€ für 10 Jahre, das kann man ruhig mal machen und ist ein dickes Verkaufsargument bzw. Kaufargument für mich


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alleine 3 Jahre Garantie,  die man sogar bei Ausbau des Lüfter und oc  nicht verliert ist super.

Schreibe gerne meine Erfahrungen,  wenn ich sie auch irgendwann mal geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke dir dann fiebere ich nun auch mit dir mit ^^

Hoffentlich bekommst du deine bald


----------



## C_17 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So ruf ich gerade nochmal bei Caseking an, um zu fragen ob die EVGA 1080 SC heut mitgekommen sei. Der Mitarbeiter sagte ja, aber nicht die gewünschte Stückzahl wurde geliefert. Sie bekommen leider keine heute ab. 
Klar als ob der das schon am Telefon gleich sieht, wer in der Versandabteilung wie was verpackt. 

Ist echt schon seltsam (ich denk Strategie) das Caseking von allen Händlern immer das nächstliegende Datum als Zulauf angibt, aber sich plötzlich immer was verschiebt. Sollen Sie doch gleich 30.06. oder so schreiben. Was für ein Verein!
Bestell da das erste Mal, sonst eher Mindfactory. Aber sehr angetan bin ich nicht von dem Händler.


----------



## Lockeye (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe heute auch dort angerufen und dieselbe Antwort bekommen, hab jetzt storniert und mir eine Palit Jetstream auf Ebay gekauft. 

Die scheint wirklich mal vorrätig zu sein und sollte Mittwoch bis Donnerstag geliefert werden.


----------



## Fenrirwolf (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi Leute

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt.  Von der Asus GTX 1080 Strix gibt es offenbar zwei Versionen. Eine OC Version und eine nicht OC Version. Die Karte und der Kühler scheinen aber identisch zu sein. Demzufolge sollte man ja auch die nicht OV Version mit der Asus Software ganz einfach übertakten können wie die OC Version oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Alleine 3 Jahre Garantie,  die man sogar bei Ausbau des Lüfter und oc  nicht verliert ist super.
> 
> Schreibe gerne meine Erfahrungen,  wenn ich sie auch irgendwann mal geliefert bekommen.



Die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW ist ne richtig geile Karte, ich hatte die oder die Zotac AMP! bei mir auf dem Radar. Der Grund fuer die AMP! war, dass sie frueher verfuegbar war und ich nicht laenger warten wollte hehe .

Kannst dich auf jeden Fall auf ein nettes Stueckchen Technik freuen mit der 1080!

Cheers Najuno


----------



## Knochey (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Najuno schrieb:


> Die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW ist ne richtig geile Karte, ich hatte die oder die Zotac AMP! bei mir auf dem Radar. Der Grund fuer die AMP! war, dass sie frueher verfuegbar war und ich nicht laenger warten wollte hehe .
> 
> Kannst dich auf jeden Fall auf ein nettes Stueckchen Technik freuen mit der 1080!
> 
> Cheers Najuno



Hast du deine Zotac AMP schon? Die normale oder die Extreme? ^^


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Hast du deine Zotac AMP schon? Die normale oder die Extreme? ^^



Ja  habe die Karte schon seit ca. 1 Woche. Ne ich musste mit der AMP! gehen, weil ich die Extreme ohne gravierendes Modding nicht ins Fractal Node 304 bekommen haette hehe. Und das Seitenteil ausschneiden wollte ich dann doch nicht .
Aber die Karte ist der Hammer! Toller Ersatz fuer die STRIX GTX980, die ich davor drin hatte.

Meine Review dazu findest du hier .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gr...er-review.html


----------



## Mr. Bob (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi. 
Meine Versandmitteilung kam um 14:01 Uhr für die "Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample-Goes Like Hell" von Mindfactory. 
Wurde auch Zeit nach der langen Wartezeit.


----------



## Knochey (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Najuno schrieb:


> Ja  habe die Karte schon seit ca. 1 Woche. Ne ich musste mit der AMP! gehen, weil ich die Extreme ohne gravierendes Modding nicht ins Fractal Node 304 bekommen haette hehe. Und das Seitenteil ausschneiden wollte ich dann doch nicht .
> Aber die Karte ist der Hammer! Toller Ersatz fuer die STRIX GTX980, die ich davor drin hatte.
> 
> Meine Review dazu findest du hier .
> ...



Sehr schöner Artikel ^^
Ich hab mir schon seit einiger Zeit die Extreme bestellt wurde aber auf 30.06 verschoben von Mindfactory. Mal sehen wann Sie dann endlich ankommt


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Artikel ^^
> Ich hab mir schon seit einiger Zeit die Extreme bestellt wurde aber auf 30.06 verschoben von Mindfactory. Mal sehen wann Sie dann endlich ankommt



Also meine AMP! taktet ohne irgendwelche Regler anzugrapschen anstatt 1823MHz Boost stabil in allen Games mit 1923MHz. Da die AMP! Extreme ja schon mit 1911 aus der Schachtel kommt, geht die bestimmt direkt auf 2GHz+.

BTW danke fuers Lesen meiner Review .


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir geht der Link zum Review nicht...?


----------



## hornhauer1994 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Najuno schrieb:


> Also meine AMP! taktet ohne irgendwelche Regler anzugrapschen anstatt 1823MHz Boost stabil in allen Games mit 1923MHz. Da die AMP! Extreme ja schon mit 1911 aus der Schachtel kommt, geht die bestimmt direkt auf 2GHz+.
> 
> BTW danke fuers Lesen meiner Review .



Die Palit GameRock taktet out of Box auch ca auf 1920mhz


----------



## Taonris (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Die Palit GameRock taktet out of Box auch ca auf 1920mhz



Und hat einen besseren und leiseren Kühler.


----------



## ArnoGK (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Link zum Review nicht...?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/442705-najuno-s-gpu-user-review.html







marluk0205 schrieb:


> Und hat einen besseren und leiseren Kühler.




Hat die Palit einen besseren Kühler als die Zotac?


----------



## Furey25 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mr. Bob schrieb:


> Hi.
> Meine Versandmitteilung kam um 14:01 Uhr für die "Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample-Goes Like Hell" von Mindfactory.
> Wurde auch Zeit nach der langen Wartezeit.



Mahlzeit.
Wann hattest du bestellt?
Gruß


----------



## Marv911 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Und hat einen besseren und leiseren Kühler.



Das wollen aber leider viele nicht verstehen^^


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Das wollen aber leider viele nicht verstehen^^



Was, dass ein 2.5 Slot Kuehler einem 2 Slot in bestimmten Situationen ueberlegen ist? Die AIB Karten haben alle den Zero Modus im Luefterprofil und danach wird die AMP! auch nicht gerade laut. Im Vergleich zur STRIX GTX980 ist sie sogar wesentlich leiser. 
Wenn jemand es richtig leise haben will, Custom Wakue ftw , am besten mit MoRa.


----------



## danomat (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1070strix schon wieder verschoben. Storniert. 
Hab ich ausversehen die 1080gamerock bestellt. Guck mer des gute stück ma an


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1080er ist schon super bis auf ihre vielen Kinderkrankheiten :/


----------



## Watertouch (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo,
hättet ihr mal Interesse an ein Paar Bildern der Platine der 1080 Phoenix/Jetstream?
Ich nehme sie gerade aus Interesse auseinander und könnte direkt ein Paar machen.

Gruß


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Freilich. Kannst ja auch noch was zur Qualität der Wärmeleitpaste sagen usw usf.


----------



## danomat (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mich würden vorher nachher temps mit neuer Paste Interessieren


----------



## DatSephe (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mal die Ex Oc bestellt. Mal sehen was der kühler so kann - zuviel erwarte ich nich, aber konstant über 1,8g wär schon toll. vllt sogar 1,9, mal sehen.


----------



## Watertouch (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So das hätten wir, hat ein bisschen länger gedauert, bei einer 700€ Grafikkarte ist man nunmal etwas vorsichtiger 
Die Wärmeleitpaste die von Werk aufgebracht war, war sehr trocken und bröselig. Aufgetragen habe ich etwas Cryorig CP7 Wärmeleitpaste, keine High-End Paste aber solides Mittelfeld. Die Temperaturen sind gleich geblieben [69°C @1000RPM -> 69°C @950RPM] , die Lüfterumdrehungen haben sich aber um 50RPM verringert.

Edit: Mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen dass auf der Bodenplatte Palit draufsteht 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> So das hätten wir, hat ein bisschen länger gedauert, bei einer 700€ Grafikkarte ist man nunmal etwas vorsichtiger
> Die Wärmeleitpaste die von Werk aufgebracht war, war sehr trocken und bröselig. Aufgetragen habe ich etwas Cryorig CP7 Wärmeleitpaste, keine High-End Paste aber solides Mittelfeld. Die Temperaturen sind gleich geblieben [69°C @1000RPM -> 69°C @950RPM] , die Lüfterumdrehungen haben sich aber um 50RPM verringert.
> 
> Edit: Mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen dass auf der Bodenplatte Palit draufsteht



Super, danke fuer die Bilder . Bin am ueberlegen ob ich die Zotac 1080 AMP! des Spasses halber auch auseinander nehmen soll.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist Zotac in den USA nicht so pissig was das entfernen des Kühlers angeht ? Oder ist dir das egal ?  
Wenn ja, immer her mit den Bildern.


----------



## Watertouch (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei Gainward verfällt auch die Garantie - vorrausgesetzt die merken dass der Kühler mal ab war, was man bei mir nicht sehen kann ^^


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ist Zotac in den USA nicht so pissig was das entfernen des Kühlers angeht ? Oder ist dir das egal ?
> Wenn ja, immer her mit den Bildern.



Ja die Gwährleistung verfällt bei Zotac, aber das schreckt mich nicht so wirklich ab lol. Wenn ich es zeitlich hin kriege werd ichs machen und Bilder dazu liefern .


----------



## JK-911 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bist du denn mit der Zotac zufrieden?


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JK-911 schrieb:


> Bist du denn mit der Zotac zufrieden?



Ja absolut . Die Karte ist leise, läuft stabil mit max. 2076MHz in Games (Maximaltakt 2101MHz) und macht einen grund soliden Eindruck. Preislich eine der günstigsten GTX1080 AIB mit Partner PCB und dual 8 Pin.


----------



## JK-911 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du hast die AMP, nicht die AMP Extreme? Sind da die Lüfter auch aus unter 50 Grad?
Klingt nämlich gut und 5 Jahre Garantie ist auch ein Wort!


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Najuno schrieb:


> und dual 8 Pin.


Und wenn sie nun ne Ultra Edt. mit Quad 8 Pin raus bringen? Biste dann unglücklich über "nur" 2*8 Pins? Ich mein die Karte kann sich ja dann mehr Leistung gönnen und sit sicher auch schneller... warum weiß ich nicht aber es wäre doch kein Hersteller so doof extra Anschlüsse zu Marketingzwecken anzubringen!


----------



## Knochey (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also Mindfactory hat soeben meine Bestellung der AMP! Extreme auf den 15.07.2016 verschoben. Na dann frohes Warten während ich mir eure Bilder anschaue


----------



## Mr. Bob (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mr. Bob schrieb:


> Hi.
> Meine Versandmitteilung kam um 14:01 Uhr für die "Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample-Goes Like Hell" von Mindfactory.
> Wurde auch Zeit nach der langen Wartezeit.





Furey25 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Wann hattest du bestellt?
> Gruß



vom 10.06

MfG Mr. Bob


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Und wenn sie nun ne Ultra Edt. mit Quad 8 Pin raus bringen? Biste dann unglücklich über "nur" 2*8 Pins? Ich mein die Karte kann sich ja dann mehr Leistung gönnen und sit sicher auch schneller... warum weiß ich nicht aber es wäre doch kein Hersteller so doof extra Anschlüsse zu Marketingzwecken anzubringen!



Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum du so zynisch antwortest, habe nirgendwo "nur" dual 8 Pin geschrieben sondern lediglich dual 8 Pin. Keine Ahnung warum dich das so aufregt... ne Menge Leute interessierts wieviele Stromanschlüsse die jeweilige Karte hat, denn nicht jede AIB hat automatisch mehr als den einen 8 Pin.


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ganz einfach: 2*8Pins Anschluss wird sofort als "besser" und "stärker" etc. gleich gesetzt, was nur für eine Leistungsaufnahme steht. Jetzt ist die 10xxer Generation aber dermaßen effizient geworden, dass eine 8 und 6 Pin Belegung durchaus ausreicht und der Chip gar nicht mehr aufnehmen kann... deswegen... 
Aufregung sieht bei mir übrigens anders aus  

Alles gut! 

Edit/PS: War übrigens weniger auf deine Äußerung im Speziellen abgezielt sondern viel mehr auf das Gehabe mancher Hersteller/Marketingfuzzis, die das als Abhebungsmerkmal vom "Rest" darstellt ... da könnt ich mich aufregen^^


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine EVGA wurde von MF auf den 13.7. verschoben. Es reicht langsam.

Ich werde sonst zurück treten und bleibe vorerst bei meiner 270x!


----------



## liqu90 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Tief durchatmen, in den sauren Apfel beißen. 
Wenn das gute Stück dann da ist, dann sind doch wieder alle Sorgen/Frustrationen vergessen. Ich Schimmel auch noch auf meine gtx470 rum. Warte halt auf bessere Verfügbarkeit, ggf Preisanpassungen


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JK-911 schrieb:


> Du hast die AMP, nicht die AMP Extreme? Sind da die Lüfter auch aus unter 50 Grad?
> Klingt nämlich gut und 5 Jahre Garantie ist auch ein Wort!



Genau ich habe die normale AMP! und da stehen die Lüfter unter 50° Celsius auch still. Es ist klar, daß zwei Lüfter etwas höher drehen müssen, als der dickere 2.5 Slot Kühler mit 3 Lüftern, wie z.B. der AMP! Extreme. Aber die Lüfter sind echt super leise, wesentlich besser als ich das vonder GTX980 STRIX her kenne. Also für meinen Geschmack alles fein. Die 50° Celsius werden im Übrigen bei mir im Idle nie erreicht, was mir auch wichtig ist.



chischko schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: 2*8Pins Anschluss wird sofort als "besser" und "stärker" etc. gleich gesetzt, was nur für eine Leistungsaufnahme steht. Jetzt ist die 10xxer Generation aber dermaßen effizient geworden, dass eine 8 und 6 Pin Belegung durchaus ausreicht und der Chip gar nicht mehr aufnehmen kann... deswegen...
> Aufregung sieht bei mir übrigens anders aus
> 
> Alles gut!
> ...



Keine sorge damit ich mich "Butthurt" fühle bedarf es schon ein bisschen mehr. Ich war lediglich etwas überrascht, dass du dich so hart echauffiert hast . Du hast schon recht brauchen tut man bei der GTX1080 keine 2x8 Pin, aber es tut ja auch nicht weh ein paar Reserven zu haben, denn ich hoffe immer noch darauf, dass man die Volt höher drehen kann und dann ein viel höheres PT fahren kann um bessere OCs zu bekommen mit nem MOD BIOS. Aber ich befürchte wir haben durch das neue FinFet+ Verfahren einfach eine kleinere Chipstreuung... mal abwarten, die Karten sind ja erst raus gekommen.


@ Watertouch

Habe den Kühler meiner Zotac auch abmontiert gehabt. Die originale Wärmeleitpaste war zwar nicht bröselig aber für meinen Standard auch nix Genaues. Habe die Paste mit Arctic Silver5 ersetzt und danach in Unigine Valley getestet. Vor dem Wechsel war die GPU bei 65% Lüftersteuerung (ca. 1450 Umdrehungen pro Minute) bei 69° Celsius und nach erneutem Test mit der neuen Wärmeleitpaste bei 65% Lüftersteuerung 68°Celsius gehabt. 
Also bleibt zu sagen, es hat sich jetzt nicht viel gravierend verändert, allerdings glaube ich auch, daß die originale Paste irgendwann, wie in den meisten Fällen, nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei gewesen wäre. Also passt .


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja die Arctic Silver 5 ist jetzt auch nicht die Beste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja die Arctic Silver 5 ist jetzt auch nicht die Beste.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Arctic Silver5 ist gutes Mittelfeld und für so einen Air Cooler im Gegensatz zur originalen Paste mehr als ausreichend. Hätte auch IC Diamond7 da gehabt, sehe den Grund die hier zu verwenden nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Lockeye (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist hier jemand im Besitz einer 1080 Jetstream oder Superjetstream?

Wie schaut es hier mit den OC Ergebnissen aus, meine wurde heute verschickt und ich versuche jetzt so viele Vorab-infos wie möglich zu bekommen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt darauf an wie deine Karte bei der Silikon Lotterie abgeschnitten hast.
Also ob die ein OC- Krüppel- oder OC- Knallerlos erwischt hast.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Silikon?
Wohl eher Silizium.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Freudscher Verschreiber^^


----------



## Lockeye (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie deine Karte bei der Silikon Lotterie abgeschnitten hast.
> Also ob die ein OC- Krüppel- oder OC- Knallerlos erwischt hast.


Genau deshalb meine Frage 

Kann ja nur beurteilen wie gut meine Karte läuft wenn ich diese mit anderen vergleichen kann.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spiel oder Karte? 
Besonders bei ca. 2Min in der Cut-Szene ist es gar nicht auszuhalten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfcJ8jk_5k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knochey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Spiel oder Karte?
> Besonders bei ca. 2Min in der Cut-Szene ist es gar nicht auszuhalten.
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch mal DSR und dann Spiel auf 4K wenn das Flackern immer noch da ist dürfte es an der Karte liegen sonst an dem Spiel. Sieht aber vor allem in der Cutscene am Ende schrecklich aus. Auf der Straße sehe ich keinen Unterschied bis auf wenig AA.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spiel.
Ist mit der 980 TI auch so, nur nicht so schlimm.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Thx.

(Hier werden 5 Zeichen gebraucht).

@Knochey
Wo ist der Unterschied wenn ich es nativ in UHD zocke und Downsampling auf UHD? Müsste doch eigentlich absolut das gleiche rauskommen, abgesehen davon dass das Bild auf meinem UHD-Monitor matschig wird wenn ich ihn in FHD betreibe?

Aber probier ich aus. Interessiert mich, auch wenn ich den Gedankengang dabei nicht verstehe. Bist Du so lieb und führst das weiter aus?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was schaffen denn eure GTX 1070 Karten so? 

Meine taktet direkt mit einem Boost nach der Aufheizungsphase bei konstanten 1960 Mhz.
Je nach Game auch bei konstant über 1970 Mhz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit 100% Lüftersteuerung sind es konstant über 1980 Mhz.

Ohne Anhebung des Powertargets bzw der Spannung schaff ich mit 100% Lüftersteuerung stabil über 2100 Mhz. 
Ohne 100% Lüftersteuerung geht er bei normaler Lüftersteuerung auf ca. auf 2080 Mhz runter.

Mit Anhebung des Powertargets sind es dann stabil ca. 2130 Mhz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit einer Spannungserhöhung hatte ich bisher noch nicht herumgebastelt. Denke dann wären auch 2150 Mhz konstant drin. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass das Power Target und die Temperatur nicht der limitierte Faktor sind. 
Laut GPU Z verläuft sich das Power target bei gerade einmal 80 % (Power Consumption) und die Temperaturen bei ca. 55 Grad.


----------



## MrLoL1 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Theoretisch müsste Downsampling 4k mehr Leistung kosten, weil das Bild ja wieder runtergerechnet werden muss. Das ist allerdings vernachlässigbar. Und natürlich sieht natives 4k auf einem UHD Monitor besser aus, als Downsampling 4k auf FHD.


----------



## Knochey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Thx.
> 
> (Hier werden 5 Zeichen gebraucht).
> 
> ...



Wusste nicht das du schon Nativ in 4K spielst. Dann ist es aber auf jedenfall nicht Normal das es schon so Flackert.

Selbst auf meine GTX 970 in 1080p sieht das nicht so Extrem aus. Wie siehts denn mit den anderen 1080/1070 Besitzern aus ist es bei euch auch so schlimm?


----------



## DatSephe (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei DSR wird nochn bissl mehr gemacht, soweit ich weiß. Naja. die bestellte exoc "verzögert" sich. Storniert und eine der Gamerock premiums gekauft. Mindfactory und tochtergesellschaften haben welche da, lustigerweise auch auf ebay - wo dann der versand gratis ist o.O


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ah verstehe^^
Und das obwohl ich die Grafik-Settings ganz vorne im Vid angehangen habe^^


----------



## DrAg0n141 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Spiel oder Karte?
> Besonders bei ca. 2Min in der Cut-Szene ist es gar nicht auszuhalten.
> 
> 
> ...




Liegt wohl am Spiel ich hatte vorher meine 980Ti da hatte ich genau das selbe und mit meiner 1080 jetzt genauso. Mich stört es auch extrem und konnte bisher keine Lösung finden, bzw bisher auch niemand der dieses Problem auch hat.


----------



## Knochey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Ah verstehe^^
> Und das obwohl ich die Grafik-Settings ganz vorne im Vid angehangen habe^^



Scheine ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch zu sein  hab direkt bis zum Ende vorgespult 

Du könntest versuchen per Reshade das Bild zu entschärfen. Ist natürlich insgesamt weniger schön. Oder nochmal Downsampling anmachen und Smoothness im Nvidia Control Panel hochdrehen. Mehr fällt mir leider auch nicht ein.

Hat das Spiel denn kein MSAA? Wenn doch aktiviere mal im Nvidia Control Panel MFAA


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin am Ende der Leistung der Graka angelangt, mehr geht nicht. Also mehr AA oder mehr DS geht sich nicht aus.
D.h. ich könnte schauen ob man diesen Effekt irgendwie einzeln in der .ini abschalten kann.


----------



## DatSephe (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Uuund die Gamerock Premium is aufm weg. Yay


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Rise of the Tomb Raider läuft bereits im Boost (1962 Mhz) mit 30 fps in 4K auf max inkl. FXAA. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übertaktet auf konstant 2126 Mhz, ohne Spannungserhöhung grad mal je nach Szene 2-3 fps mehr. (hier in dem Beispiel bloß 1-2 fps)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich überhaupt mal die Spannung erhöhen soll. Hat das einer schon von euch mit euren neuen Karten gemacht?


----------



## Knochey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Tech of Tomorrow hat gerade die ein Video zur AMP Extreme hochgeladen auch wenn einige Benchmark Ergebnisse von ihm sehr komisch aussehen. Jetzt heißt es weiter warten...

The Fastest GTX 1080 in The World? - YouTube


----------



## Pulverdings (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ majinvegeta20 Rise of the Tomb Raider ist in UHD im Geothermal Valley echt ein ganz anderes Erlebnis. 
Ich habe halt DSR genutzt und das Bild dann auf einen 1080p Monitor ausgegebn ohne das ganze Geflacker echt ein komplett anderes Ergebnis.


----------



## harlekin90 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin jetzt am schauen ob es die MSI GeForce GTX 1070 oder die Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix wird ...  Hätte einer von euch eine Präferenz?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



harlekin90 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt am schauen ob es die MSI GeForce GTX 1070 oder die Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix wird ...  Hätte einer von euch eine Präferenz?



Aufgrund der Lautstärke bei Last und des höheren verfügbaren Power Targets die MSI.

Hab´s sie selbst und lässt sich wunderbar takten und bietet dabei schon von Haus aus einen sehr hohen Boosttakt. (Die Asus aber auch ^^)

Vorteil ist aber auch, sie ist nicht so lang wie die Asus Karte.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich überhaupt mal die Spannung erhöhen soll. Hat das einer schon von euch mit euren neuen Karten gemacht?



Ne, weil ich fast dauerhaft im Powerlimit hänge^^
Mal sehen. Heute Abend mal das AMP Extreme Bios gegen das Inno 3D_X Bios tauschen. 
Es wird gemunkelt, dass da irgendwo das Limit höher geschoben ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Ne, weil ich fast dauerhaft im Powerlimit hänge^^
> Mal sehen. Heute Abend mal das AMP Extreme Bios gegen das Inno 3D_X Bios tauschen.
> Es wird gemunkelt, dass da irgendwo das Limit höher geschoben ist.




Also ich kann bei meiner Karte das Power Target auf bis zu 126% drehen. Trotz allem schmiert sie dann schon vorher ab.
Höchstzahl hatte ich beim Power target lt. GPU-Z 80% dann stehen. ^^

Das wäre dann umgerechnet gerade mal 101% des regulären Power Targets. 
Ich glaub da muss ich wohl oder übel dann noch mit der Spannung hoch.
Wärme war auch nicht das Problem.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Genau das meine ich damit.
Da ist irgendwo noch ein Limit drinne. Und scheinbar wird das vom Inno3D_Bios höher gesetzt.

Du kannst zwar höher stellen, aber es bringt nix. Ist bei mir genau so. 
Unter Linux wird mir beim Amp-Extreme ein 320W PT angezeigt, aber die Karte nimmt sich nicht mal 200W und schmiert dann ab. 
Da es zur Zeit kein Bios-Editor gibt und wir nicht wirklich nachschauen können, bedeutet es wohl rumprobieren.
Ein Glück kann man auf die FE praktisch jedes bis jetzt rausgekommene Bios ziehen.

Bei den Customs würde ich das nicht versuchen^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> 126% von 180W ist weniger als 107% von 230W (Beispiel, keine realen Zahlen)
> Zieh Dich nicht an der absoluten Zahl hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die MSI Karte hat aber ein reguläres Power Target von 230 Watt. 
Und DARAUF darf man dann noch einmal 26% drauf schlagen. 

Macht am Ende ca. 290 Watt.
Zumindest ist das die Info von PCGH. 

Zitat: 
_"MSI kann mit seiner GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G derweil das höchste Powertarget für sich verbuchen: Standardmäßig darf sich die Grafikkarte 230 Watt genehmigen, per Afterburner oder anderen Tools sind sogar 291 Watt drin "_


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schön dass es so hoch sitzt und die Karten es nicht benutzen 
Jedenfalls die FEs nicht.

Aber genau darauf will ich hinaus.
Es ist nicht das PT alleine. Da greift noch was anderes rein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Schön dass es so hoch sitzt und die Karten es nicht benutzen
> Jedenfalls die FEs nicht.
> 
> Aber genau darauf will ich hinaus.
> Es ist nicht das PT alleine. Da greift noch was anderes rein.



Das stimmt. 
Ich war jetzt nur von den von dir zuerst angegeben 180 Watt etwas verwirrt gewesen.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jupp, die Zahlen war einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt, nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen, was nicht ganz passend war. Deshalb sind sie wieder verschwunden^^


----------



## Knochey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



harlekin90 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt am schauen ob es die MSI GeForce GTX 1070 oder die Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix wird ...  Hätte einer von euch eine Präferenz?



Für den Preis auf jedenfall die MSI aber auch die Zotac AMP soll ziemlich gut sein und vor allem günstig.


----------



## TK50 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Für den Preis auf jedenfall die MSI aber auch die Zotac AMP soll ziemlich gut sein und vor allem günstig.



Bei Zotac gibt es doch diese 5 Jahres Garantie oder?


----------



## Knochey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Bei Zotac gibt es doch diese 5 Jahres Garantie oder?



ZOTAC | Push The Limit

3 Jahre Garantie in Amerika wenn du dein Produkt registrierst. 

Edit:
In Deutschland 5 Jahre!

ZOTAC | Push The Limit


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Um wieviel Prozent schneller ist die 1070 zur 290x so ungefähr ?


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Rund 50%


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In 4K gar bis zu 100%. 

Zumindest habe ich im Vergleich zur meiner alten GTX 970 in 4K annähend doppelte fps.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie geil, das Inno3D-Bios bringt tatsächlich (auch auf der FE) Punkte.

Mein FE-Bios boostet Stock auf 1911Mhz und ich hänge, egal was ich mache sofort im PT, ob das nun bei 100 oder 120 liegt ... völlig wumpe.

Dann hab ich das Amp-Extreme-Bios drauf gepackt. Das boostet bei mir bis 2076 Mhz, und rennt dann sofort ins PT, egal ob ich 100 oder 120% einstelle.

Jetzt ist das Inno3D-Bios drauf, das boostet bis 2063 Mhz und ich hab nur 70% Auslastung, wo die beiden anderen Biose schon hoffnungslos verkackt haben. SUPER

https://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_06_28_2rlslc.jpg

Damit bleiben dann die 2.101Mhz wie angetackert ... 

http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_06_28_2zksmc.jpg


----------



## Watertouch (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine GTX 1080 Phoenix boostet mit Stock Bios mit erhöhtem Powerlimit stabil auf 2085MHz. Mit manueller Anpassungen sind 2130MHz möglich.


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Starcitizen wird die 1070 aber dennoch nicht in Ultra und 1440p packen oder ? Ich könnte meine 290x für ca 250 Euro noch verkaufen, ist die trix mit 8 gb und gerade mal 7 Monate alt, wärn dann nur noch 220 Euro drauf zu 1070 von Zotac. Verlockend weil es sich halt lohnen würde aber ich befürchte dass die trotzdem zu schwach sein wird für Starcitizen. Tendiere durchzuziehen und einfach auf Volta zu warten. Gute Idee ?


----------



## harlekin90 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

5 Jahre Garantie bei den Zotac Karten sind ne echte Überlegung wert. Was eben auch wichtig ist sind die Punkte

+ Die AMP!-Versionen sind im Gegensatz zu den EVGA SSC-Modellen genau so weit übertaktet, dass es alle Chips mitmachen und kein schlechter Chip häufige Abstürze/Bluescreens verursachen würde
+ Karten mit dem AMP!-Kühler gehören wegen der perfekt eingestellten Lüftersteuerung zu den leisesten luftgekühlten Grafikkarten überhaupt

Gibts jemanden der zum Beispiel die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme Edition hat?


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Starcitizen wird die 1070 aber dennoch nicht in Ultra und 1440p packen oder ? Ich könnte meine 290x für ca 250 Euro noch verkaufen, ist die trix mit 8 gb und gerade mal 7 Monate alt, wärn dann nur noch 220 Euro drauf zu 1070 von Zotac. Verlockend weil es sich halt lohnen würde aber ich befürchte dass die trotzdem zu schwach sein wird für Starcitizen. Tendiere durchzuziehen und einfach auf Volta zu warten. Gute Idee ?


Für den Preis sicher weg damit, habe für meine 6 Monate alte fury nur noch 300 bekommen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@behemoth85
Das fragst Du viel zu früh. Im Moment hängt Star Citizen bei etwa 20 FPS im Netcode-Limit.

http://abload.de/img/starcitizen_2016_06_0d2sut.jpg

Es sei denn Du bist Offline im Hangar unterwegs. Aber da geht eine 1080 schon sehr gut ab. In UHD(!)

http://abload.de/img/starcitizen_2016_06_06za1r.jpg

Die Frage ist immer: Was bedeutet die superleere Phrase "etwas packen"?


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, wär schon nice es in Ultra und 1440p zu spielen bei flüssigen 60 fps, gerne mehr.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> @behemoth85
> Das fragst Du viel zu früh. Im Moment hängt Star Citizen bei etwa 20 FPS im Netcode-Limit.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/starcitizen_2016_06_0d2sut.jpg
> ...



Also ich hätte mit mehr gerechnet aber der Vram liegt ja noch im grünen Bereich


----------



## Knochey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kleines Update zu Tech of Tomorrow's Video zur GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition

"Average Temps were at 77C, overclocked it went to 82C, there was no coil whine and overall the card is not a noise machine."

Ich weiß nicht. 3 Lüfter 2.5 Slot Design und dann so hohe Temperaturen? Ich bin kein Experte aber das hört sich nicht gut an. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, hab mir jetzt auch mal das neuste Bios von MSI rauf gepackt. 
Jetzt boostet meine Karte von Haus aus auf knapp 2 Ghz! (konstant nach Aufheiz Phase 1987 Mhz)


----------



## Outi822 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und hier ein Riesen Update der "Zotac 1080 AMP Extreme" in Form eines Tests  .. leider in Polnisch aber mit Temps , Benches , OC und Verbrauch. .. hatte es im Luxx schonmal gepostet aber da scheint es keinen zu Interessieren ... hier sieht die sache wohl anders aus  

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme â€“ test niereferencyjnego Pascala :: PCLab.pl

Taktowanie bazowe rdzenia 	1772 MHz
Taktowanie bazowe rdzenia po podkręceniu 	1847 MHz (+4%)
Realne taktowanie rdzenia w grach 	2012 MHz
Realne taktowanie rdzenia w grach po podkręceniu 	2088 MHz (+4%)
Taktowanie pamięci 	1351 MHz
Taktowanie pamięci po podkręceniu 	1364 MHz (+1%)


Drüben in den USA haben wohl schon einige wenige die Karte  ( I knew the AMP! Extreme was big but Wow! : nvidia  ) Er schreibt : 2050 Max Boost Clock out of the box ,  Stable Max clock seemed to stay at about 2037mhz. 

 Bei uns dauert das wohl wieder ne Weile hatte vorhin was von 15.7 gelesen


----------



## Najuno (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Outi822 schrieb:


> Und hier ein Riesen Update der "Zotac 1080 AMP Extreme" in Form eines Tests  .. leider in Polnisch aber mit Temps , Benches , OC und Verbrauch. .. hatte es im Luxx schonmal gepostet aber da scheint es keinen zu Interessieren ... hier sieht die sache wohl anders aus
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme â€“ test niereferencyjnego Pascala :: PCLab.pl
> 
> ...



Ja hier in den USA is die AMP! Extreme schon verfuegbar. Haette die mir auch sehr gerne geholt aber aufgrund meines Gehaeuses musste ich zur normalen AMP! greifen. War aber keine schlechte Idee alles in allem, super leise und schnelle Karte. Hat aus der Box ohne irgendwas anzugrabbeln 1923MHz gemacht und mit erhoehtem PT boosted die Karte jetzt auf 2037MHz und beim OCing ist mit 2101 Schluss. Der Speicher laeuft mit 5.3GHz. Denke mit den Werten kann man zufrieden sein.


----------



## Outi822 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hitzeprobleme könnte für die verspätung der AMP Extreme der Grund sein , hab das nur eben überflogen aber die  erste Batch soll wohl bei Last 82 Grad halten dabei sollten sie eher niedriger sein ... auch die kleine AMP ist wohl betroffen

ahplaec comments on Anyone with a Zotac 1080 AMP Extreme ? Please post your highest clocks.

Experience with zotac customer service : nvidia

Erst die Sache mit den krummen Gigabyte Heatpipes am ende der Karte und nun auch bei Zotac Probs , beide scheinen wohl wenig Zeit für die Qualitätskontrolle zu haben. Und beide Karten stehen bei mir noch in der engeren Wahl , neben der Unbekannten EVGA 1080 Classi


----------



## Najuno (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Outi822 schrieb:


> Hitzeprobleme könnte für die verspätung der AMP Extreme der Grund sein , hab das nur eben überflogen aber die  erste Batch soll wohl bei Last 82 Grad halten dabei sollten sie eher niedriger sein ... auch die kleine AMP ist wohl betroffen
> 
> ahplaec comments on Anyone with a Zotac 1080 AMP Extreme ? Please post your highest clocks.
> 
> ...



Ich habe 0 Probleme mit meiner in Sachen Wärme. Bei 2088MHz wird mein Karte bei 1450 RPM grade mal 68° Celsius warm...

EDIT: Kannst dir gerne Bilder vom abgebauten Kühler anschauen, habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher geposted.


----------



## Outi822 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich glaub dir das schon  ... es sind ja auch nicht alle betroffen aber wohl einige ... sieht man ja auch an den  Meldungen die ich gepostet hab. Den Kühler sah man schon in einem kurzen Review Video Gestern auf Youtube samt PCB jedenfalls von der Amp Extreme. Ich denke die neue Batch wird dieses Problem nicht mehr aufweisen. Und Zotac weiss ja nun bescheit , ist halt nur schade das der Endkunde mal wieder zuerst dieses Problem sieht und nicht der Hersteller selbst bei der Qualitätskontrolle , wie eben auch bei Gigabyte mit den Kühl Finnen die verbogen waren. Und ich meine Bei Palit oder bei der Gainward gabs letztens doch auch ein Problem.

Ist halt ein sehr Wackeliger Launch dieses mal mit wenigen Karten ,vielen Verschiebungen von vielen Herstellern und einigen Fehlern bei der Produktion samt Qualitätskontrollen Defiziete ... ich werd erstmal warte.... war die letzten Tage über sehr heiss auf die Karte , aber nun warte ich erstmal ab und Zocke derweilen ein paar alte Games .. Witcher 3 wartet nun schon 1 Jahr .. da kommt es auf 1 Monat mehr auch nicht mehr an


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat einer ne ahnung wann die evga karten kommen? Keine tests, nicht verfügbar. Mein step up hängt seit Wochen fest und ändert sich nicht.


----------



## MDJ (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Outi822 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein sehr Wackeliger Launch dieses mal mit wenigen Karten ,vielen Verschiebungen von vielen Herstellern


naja, war beim Start der 900-Serie eigentlich genauso. Finde so ein Start echt mies und hatte gehofft, das Nvidia aus dem letzten Launch gelernt hat, aber scheinbar nicht. Denke sie wollten um jeden Preis launchen um möglichst viele Vorbestellungen zu bekommen, bevor AMD zum Zug kommt.


----------



## HisN (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was ja an sich nicht verwerflich ist. Bin immer noch begeistert vom Inno BIOS. Endlich kein throtteln mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## befubo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leider hat sich der Liefertermin von einem oder mehreren Produkten Ihrer Bestellung verschoben:

Bestellung 6268714 vom 04.06.2016

- 1 x EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 (GP104, 8GB)
ca. Mitte Juli

oh man...


----------



## C_17 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hat einer ne ahnung wann die evga karten kommen? Keine tests, nicht verfügbar. Mein step up hängt seit Wochen fest und ändert sich nicht.



Hi du. Kannst vergessen die nächsten 2-3 Wochen. Hatte die Woche mit EVGA direkt telefoniert und erfragt, ob Händler schon beliefert werden in Deutschland und in welchen Ausmaß. Die freundliche Dame beriet mich und sagte, das momentan wenige Stückzahlen an Händler
raus gehen. Sehr wenige. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, das viel das Step-Up-Programm nutzen und somit auch Bedarf anmelden.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die mit der Produktion nicht hinterher kommen oder ob die die GTX 1070/1080 ewig weit vorher angekündigt haben. Jedenfalls  ist das ne ziemlich große *******.

PS: ich finde, das Step-Up-programm sollte die ersten 2 Monate nach Verkaufsstart ausgesetzt werden im Sinne der Neukäufer. Wenn man schon wenige STückzahlen hat, sollten erstmal die versorgt werden, welche komplette  729,00 € als Bsp. hingelegt haben.
Die welche ne GTX 980Ti usw. zuhause haben, sollten wohl länger warten können.


----------



## chris235 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Outi822 schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir das schon  ... es sind ja auch nicht alle betroffen aber wohl einige ... sieht man ja auch an den  Meldungen die ich gepostet hab. Den Kühler sah man schon in einem kurzen Review Video Gestern auf Youtube samt PCB jedenfalls von der Amp Extreme. Ich denke die neue Batch wird dieses Problem nicht mehr aufweisen. Und Zotac weiss ja nun bescheit , ist halt nur schade das der Endkunde mal wieder zuerst dieses Problem sieht und nicht der Hersteller selbst bei der Qualitätskontrolle , wie eben auch bei Gigabyte mit den Kühl Finnen die verbogen waren. Und ich meine Bei Palit oder bei der Gainward gabs letztens doch auch ein Problem.
> 
> Ist halt ein sehr Wackeliger Launch dieses mal mit wenigen Karten ,vielen Verschiebungen von vielen Herstellern und einigen Fehlern bei der Produktion samt Qualitätskontrollen Defiziete ... ich werd erstmal warte.... war die letzten Tage über sehr heiss auf die Karte , aber nun warte ich erstmal ab und Zocke derweilen ein paar alte Games .. Witcher 3 wartet nun schon 1 Jahr .. da kommt es auf 1 Monat mehr auch nicht mehr an



Das hab ich jetzt auch schon öfter gelesen. Die Frage ist halt was noch alles zur ersten Auslieferung der Karte gehört und ob die AMP! die seit gestern bei einigen dt. Händlern lieferbar war eben auch noch diese Probleme aufweist? Ich hab mittlerweile eine bestellt und sollte sie hfftl. bis spätestens Montag bekommen in der Hoffnung sie dann nicht wieder gleich einschicken zu müssen


----------



## HisN (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> PS: ich finde, das Step-Up-programm sollte die ersten 2 Monate nach Verkaufsstart ausgesetzt werden im Sinne der Neukäufer. Wenn man schon wenige STückzahlen hat, sollten erstmal die versorgt werden, welche komplette  729,00 € als Bsp. hingelegt haben.
> Die welche ne GTX 980Ti usw. zuhause haben, sollten wohl länger warten können.



Würde ja das Step-Up-Programm ad absurdum führen. Es ist ja genau dafür da, innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate nach dem Kauf einer Karte den Wechsel auf ein neues Produkt zu ermöglichen, damit man sich beim Kauf keine Gedanken machen muss, ob da jetzt ein neues Produkt in den Startlöchern steht.


----------



## C_17 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Würde ja das Step-Up-Programm ad absurdum führen. Es ist ja genau dafür da, innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate nach dem Kauf einer Karte den Wechsel auf ein neues Produkt zu ermöglichen, damit man sich beim Kauf keine Gedanken machen muss, ob da jetzt ein neues Produkt in den Startlöchern steht.



Eine fristgemäße Anmeldung zu dem programm mit Rechnung würde aber schon ausreichen. Man müsste allerdings sagen, das erst Neukäufer beliefert werden. Sehe da kein Problem.

Weiterhin muss gesagt sein das auch die Bearbeitung beim Step Up für EVGA ziemlich aufwendig ist. Zuerst müssen ja die Teilnehmer ihre Graka einreichen, dann wird alles geprüft und bis dann die neu raus ist, vergeht Zeit. Beim Neukauf sieht es da anders aus.
Gesagt sei auch noch, dass das Step-Up Programm eine rein freiwillige Leistung  von EVGA ist, welche ohne gesetzliche Ansprüche sofort eingestellt werden könnte.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt Gerüchte, dass Asus die Strix OC eingestampft hat. Anscheinend zuviel Werks-OC. 
ASUS stopping production of the Asus Strix 1080 oC edition : nvidia

Nicht das erste mal, die 7970 Matrix PE hatte auch oft Probleme mit dem VRAM-Takt. Bei der 980 FTW von EVGA hat ich selbst einige instabile Exemplare. Ich persönlich rate euch, vlt nicht das aller aller stärkste übertaktete Modell zu wählen. Durch den Boost unterscheiden die sich es nur marginal!

Aus die Maus


----------



## DatSephe (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Gamerock Premium is da \o/ und sie ist leise. Endlich kein Spulenfiepen des todes.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Es gibt Gerüchte, dass Asus die Strix OC eingestampft hat. Anscheinend zuviel Werks-OC.
> ASUS stopping production of the Asus Strix 1080 oC edition : nvidia
> 
> Nicht das erste mal, die 7970 Matrix PE hatte auch oft Probleme mit dem VRAM-Takt. Bei der 980 FTW von EVGA hat ich selbst einige instabile Exemplare. Ich persönlich rate euch, vlt nicht das aller aller stärkste übertaktete Modell zu wählen. Durch den Boost unterscheiden die sich es nur marginal!
> ...


Da hat Nvidia bewusst oder unbewusst den Custom Karten schon ein Bein gestellt.  Die haben sicher viele schlaue Köpfe die das genau geplant haben. 
Da Nvidia ihr eigenen Karten verkauft müssen sie wenigstens mehr drauf schauen und Probleme ernster nehmen weil es dieses mal mehr auf sie zurück fehlt als auf die Custom Hersteller, dieser Meinung bin ich, ob sie es so machen oder nicht weiß man leider noch nicht, das Lüfter Problem haben sie aber schnell gefixt, jetzt müssen sie nur noch die Bootprobleme und das Flicker Problem beheben, bin verwundert das hier im Forum so wenig dazu steht, im Geforce.com Forum ist alles voll davon.


----------



## Gmod (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin mit meiner Gamerock non Premium ebenfalls zufrieden.


----------



## Najuno (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Da hat Nvidia bewusst oder unbewusst den Custom Karten schon ein Bein gestellt.  Die haben sicher viele schlaue Köpfe die das genau geplant haben.
> Da Nvidia ihr eigenen Karten verkauft müssen sie wenigstens mehr drauf schauen und Probleme ernster nehmen weil es dieses mal mehr auf sie zurück fehlt als auf die Custom Hersteller, dieser Meinung bin ich, ob sie es so machen oder nicht weiß man leider noch nicht, das Lüfter Problem haben sie aber schnell gefixt, jetzt müssen sie nur noch die Bootprobleme und das Flicker Problem beheben, bin verwundert das hier im Forum so wenig dazu steht, im Geforce.com Forum ist alles voll davon.



Also ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber die GTX1070 und GTX1080 haben bei mir hier keinerlei Probleme. Aber ich habe dieses mal auch nicht am Release Day gekauft sondern ca. 1 Monat gewartet was die GTX1080 betrifft. Da waren wohl hier in den USA die ersten Batches schon raus. Viele Early Adopter die an Tag1 kaufen haben oftmals Probleme mit brand neuer Technik.

Ist immer nervig, wenn man viel Geld hinblättert und sich dann rumärgern muss.


----------



## Lockeye (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Palit Jetstream ist heute angekommen 

Habe überhaupt kein Spulenfiepen, die Karte ist im Betrieb sehr leise und ließ sich gleich auf 2 Ghz übertakten.
Bin rundum zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich spekuliere ja auch schon auf eine Custom 1070 von EVGA aber das wird wohl so schnell nix .


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere ja auch schon auf eine Custom 1070 von EVGA aber das wird wohl so schnell nix .



Jop noch immer nirgendwo eine Info wann die Costum Designs kommen sollen -.-'


----------



## Hogan (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist die Verfügbarkeit der 1070er Customs noch immer so schlecht?

Nach dem sich meine Rx 480-Pläne in Rauch aufgelöst haben, muss ich hier mal schauen Jetzt warte ich auf den Test in der PCGH Print. Wenn sich dann noch ein ganz kleines bisschen am Preis tut, wird die erste Nvidiakarte seit langen Jahren in meinen PC einziehen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sogar die  1080 custom- Verfügbarkeit ist unterirdisch!!


----------



## -H1N1- (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß man, was die Gründe für die schlechte Verfügbarkeit sind?

Man wird ja fast schon genötigt, zur FE zu greifen (oder ist das Absicht ).


----------



## HisN (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt^^


----------



## red_hammer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und die Shops halten einen mit offensichtlich völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Verfügbarkeitsdaten bei der Stange. Diese Politik kann ich nicht gut heißen. Manche Shops geben wenigstens ganz offen "Liefertermin unbekannt" an. Das ist wenigstens seriös. Bei den anderen sollen offensichtlich Kunden gelockt werden. Meine KFA2 GTX 1080 EXOC habe ich vor 4 Wochen bestellt. Der Shop gab zunächst das Erscheinungsdatum der 1080 als Liefertermin an, was schon unrealistisch war. Aber gut. Dann gab`s den 29.06.16 und am 28.06 wurde plötzlich der 15.07.16 genannt.  

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Termine auf Infos von den Boardherstellern stammen, sondern vermutlich frei erfunden sind...   Das ärgert mich. 

Aber was soll man machen? Woanders bestellen und sich dann vermutlich noch weiter hinten anstellen? Ich kann  nur hoffen, bei den frühzeitigen Bestellern gewesen zu sein und eine GTX 1080 zu erhalten wenn die ersten eintreffen.

Ich stehe kurz davor die GTX 1080 doch zu überspringen und bei der GTX 980 zu bleiben. Die FE ist definitiv 100 Euro zu teuer. Da bleibe ich dann doch hart. Denn selbst der Kauf der 1080 ist eigentlich purer Luxus in Bezug auf die GTX 980. (Nutze eh nur Full HD, evtl. mit ein bisschen DSR)


----------



## danomat (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Endlich wieder ne richtige graka die den asus rog antreibt. Fast 4 wochen mit der 480 auf dem alten monitor war echt ne qual

achja. Zur liefersituation:
ich hab vor 3 tagen meine strix storniert und die gamerock bestellt. Heute da





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C_17 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit und Gainward scheinen auch die einzigen Hersteller (dem Anschein nach) zu sein, die ihre "Hausaufgaben" in Forum von ordentlicher Produktion getan haben.
Ich persönlich bleibe jetzt trotzdem bei der EVGA. Auch wenn es mich reizt.


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind die Palit und Gainward  nicht die selben Produkte bzw. Partnerfirmen o.Ä. mit nur leichten Modifikationen?


----------



## DatSephe (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gainward wurde mal von Palit gekauft, bzw is ne tochterfirma. Gamerock Premium und Phoenix GLH sind auch praktisch identisch. 8+2 phasen, selber takt, nur bissl andere beleuchtung/farbe/lüfterblätter. 
Hatte ja die GLH hier, die war von der leistung super, aber spulenfiepen des todes. Die Gamerock Premium war zwar etwas teurer, taktet aber genauso - und trotz gleichen PCB kein fiepen. Da sieht man wieder, es kann jede karte treffen.


----------



## Jenny18 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mal eine Frage habe mit denn Nvidia Tool Spiele Optimiert Battlefield Hardline Gpu usage 100 %
Frame Buffer 60-70 %
Video Engine keine Angabe Gpu Memory 40%
Und die Cpu bei 46%
Kann es so. Stimmen.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## HisN (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Versteh den Hintergrund der Frage nicht.
Scheinbar stellt Dir das Tool die Grafik so ein, dass die Graka immer schön voll ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Jenny18 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann es Normal sein solche Daten zu haben. Kann es auch ein Software Fehler sein


----------



## Jenny18 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollte nur wissen ob es beim Spielen so Normal sein kann




HisN schrieb:


> Versteh den Hintergrund der Frage nicht.
> Scheinbar stellt Dir das Tool die Grafik so ein, dass die Graka immer schön voll ausgelastet ist.


----------



## HisN (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, die meisten Gamer haben gerne 100% Auslastung auf der Graka, das bedeutet das die Graka alles an Leistung bringt, was sie kann.
Machen Dir die 100% Sorgen, oder würdest Du bitte ein bisschen genauer werden welche der 6 Zahlen Dir Sorgen bereitet?


----------



## Jenny18 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten Gamer haben gerne 100% Auslastung auf der Graka, das bedeutet das die Graka alles an Leistung bringt, was sie kann.
> Machen Dir die 100% Sorgen, oder würdest Du bitte ein bisschen genauer werden welche der 6 Zahlen Dir Sorgen bereitet?



Ein Bisschen die 100%


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

100% GPU Auslastung ist super, so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Knochey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mir machen meine CPU Werte eher sorgen... 

Assassin's Creed Unity mit meinen I5 4670K

1280x720
Alles Low

In manchen Szenen brechen die FPS auf 38 ein...

Sogar in The Witcher 3 sehen die FPS meiner CPU recht schlecht aus zwar über 60 aber nur knapp.

Ist das Normal?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Sind die Palit und Gainward  nicht die selben  Produkte bzw. Partnerfirmen o.Ä. mit nur leichten  Modifikationen?


So wie ich das noch im Gedächtnis habe, haben  Palit/Gainward bereits seit ~2005 kooperiert. Die Namen sind zwar  "eigenständig", aber die Hardware ist idR identisch oder es gibt mal nur  sehr kleine Abweichungen.

@Jenny18
100% GPU-Last ist ohne Limiter, wie bspw. VSync, Enginelimit & Co, ein gutes Zeichen & so soll es doch auch sein.^^

@Knochey
Über-oder untertakte mal deinen Haswell & beobachte erneut. Wenn es dadurch Veränderungen gibt, dann weißt Du es konkret ...

@Topic
Meine Palit ist heute eingetroffen & ich bin begeistert! Leistung hat sich zu meiner vorherigen 970er @1440p mindestens ~verdoppelt und das als SGPU verpackt ...TOP!
Kein Fiepen (außer bei 4stellige Frameswerte/Menüs, jedoch nicht aufdringlich) & von der Kühlung bin ich ebenfalls sehr angetan. Solch ein neues Spielzeug ist halt schon was feines ...


----------



## Knochey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> So wie ich das noch im Gedächtnis habe, haben  Palit/Gainward bereits seit ~2005 kooperiert. Die Namen sind zwar  "eigenständig", aber die Hardware ist idR identisch oder es gibt mal nur  sehr kleine Abweichungen.
> 
> @Jenny18
> 100% GPU-Last ist ohne Limiter, wie bspw. VSync, Enginelimit & Co, ein gutes Zeichen & so soll es doch auch sein.^^
> ...



Habe dabei jetzt gemerkt das meine CPU generell nur auf 3,55 GHz Taktet anstatt 3,80... Denke mal ich sollte den Standardkühler austauschen


----------



## DatSephe (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also elektrosurren kann ich hier schon hören. Aber nich mehr als ichs z.b. von der evga 980 SC kenne. Jedenfalls hört sichs nichmehr so an, als ob man hamster in der karte massakriert.


----------



## HisN (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed Unity mit meinen I5 4670K
> 
> 1280x720
> Alles Low
> ...



Wenn die Graka NICHT zu 100% ausgelastet ist, und die CPU ganz normal bis in den Turbo austaktet, dann ist das wohl so. Du kannst nicht zufällig einen Screen mit OSD vom Afterburner liefern, auf dem CPU-Takt sowie GPU-Takt/Auslastung/VRAM zu sehen sind, und zwar genau dann wenn 38FPS anliegen.

Ich hab bei mir gerade mal nachgetestet.. So auf die schnelle komme ich gar nicht aus meinem Frame-Limiter raus im CPU-Limit. 
Graka nicht ausgelastet: CPU-Limit.
Und ich hab *nur* die Auflösung runter und Anti-Aliasing abgeschaltet. Der ganze Rest steht noch auf Ultrahoch. Um die Graka zu entlasten könnte man jetzt noch die Umgebungsverschattung abschalten. Aber das brauch ich in FHD schon nicht mehr um ins CPU-Limit zu rutschen. In FHD ist meine Graka schon unterhalb der 100% bzw. im 120 FPS-Limiter der bei mir einsetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RygoSimos (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei der Zotac Extreme AMP und bei zweien der MSI Serie wird von DDR5X Speicher bei 2500 MHZ gesprochen


8192MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme

8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv


Dort jeweils im Datenblatt unter Grafikspeichertyp und Grafikspeichertakt unterschiedliche Aussagen. Ist das so gewollt weil die mit übertaktetem Speicher kommen oder ist das nur "falsch abgeschrieben"? Etwas verwirrend da der 5x Speicher doch nur bei der 1080 verbaut sein soll oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Angabe von Mindfactory 


> HINWEISFür die Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der hier aufgeführten Daten wird keine Haftung übernommen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Meine Palit ist heute eingetroffen & ich bin begeistert! Leistung hat sich zu meiner vorherigen 970er @1440p mindestens ~verdoppelt und das als SGPU verpackt ...TOP!



wäre auch schlimm wenn du es zwischen 970 und 1080 nicht gemerkt hättest ^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

...^^
Ich werde ab Mittag/Nachmittag noch mehr Feedback geben & natürlich auch entsprechende Pics posten. Eine 1080er erhalten & mit dem Liefertermin noch bisschen Urlaub nehmen können, ist halt schon was feines ...


----------



## MDJ (30. Juni 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Habe dabei jetzt gemerkt das meine CPU generell nur auf 3,55 GHz Taktet anstatt 3,80... Denke mal ich sollte den Standardkühler austauschen



Wird nichts mit dem Kühler zu tun haben. Dein i5-4670k hat zwar einen Turboboost von 3.8GHz, allerdings bezieht sich das auf den 1-Kern-Boost. Wenn alle deine vier Kerne voll ausgelastet werden, ist der gemeinsame Turboboost aller vier Kerne bei 3.6GHz. Das vergessen viele gerne, dass der hohe Turboboost nicht der gemeinsame Turboboost ist 
Ich habe den 4670 (nonK), der taktet genauso. Setz deine CPU mal mit Prime95 kurz unter Last, da siehst du, dass die Kerne gemeinsam mit 3.6GHz takten 

Allerdings wundern mich die niedrigen Frames bei der Auflösung. Hatte den Vorgänger gespielt und hatte da bei 1080p mit einer 970 bessere Leistung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da ich nicht mehr 2 Jahre auf meine Gamerock Premium warten will, denke ich darüber nach mir eine bereits verfügbares Modell stattdessen zu bestellen.

Was ist da die beste Wahl:
Die MSI, die Palit Gamerock ohne Premium oder das Schwestermodell von Gainward die Phoenix GLH, die Gigabyte G1 Gaming oder die Zotac AMP (normale oder Extreme?)  ?


----------



## Gmod (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr 2 Jahre auf meine Gamerock Premium warten will, denke ich darüber nach mir eine bereits verfügbares Modell stattdessen zu bestellen.
> 
> Was ist da die beste Wahl:
> Die MSI, die Palit Gamerock ohne Premium oder das Schwestermodell von Gainward die Phoenix GLH, die Gigabyte G1 Gaming oder die Zotac AMP (normale oder Extreme?)  ?




Bin mit meiner Non Premium Gamerock sehr zufrieden.

Geht nicht über 70 Grad (Microtower)in Battlefield bei 1900 Mhz und läuft super.

Kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## DatSephe (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Phoenix GLH ist im prinzip die selbe karte in anderen farben, und taktet bei etwa 2ghz @ stock rum.


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, wenn Du BF4 in FHD zockst, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich dass Du die ganze Zeit im CPU-Limit hängst.
Dann wäre es ja kein Wunder, wenn die Karte nicht warm wird


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt kein Problem mit dem Powerlimit bzw. wie stabil hält sich der 2GHZ Takt ? Die MSI hätte ja einen Anschluss mehr.
Sonst würde ich mir die GLH holen.


----------



## Gmod (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du BF4 in FHD zockst, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich dass Du die ganze Zeit im CPU-Limit hängst.
> Dann wäre es ja kein Wunder, wenn die Karte nicht warm wird



Weiß zwar nicht ob ich gemeint war, aber ich daddel in WQHD, Furmark spuckt ähnliche Ergebnisse aus, zumindest nach 45 Minuten Laufzeit.


----------



## ArnoGK (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe soeben meine EVGA GTX 1070 FE bei Mindfactory mit Service Level Gold und versandkostenfrei bestellt, da die Karte Lagernd war und ich dann 90 Tage Zeit habe, um auf die 1080 via Step Up upzugraden.


In meiner Bestellhistorie steht nun "voraussichtlich versandfertig am 08.07.2016"... Denkt ihr es ist ein Fehler oder um Kunden zu "locken"? 

Falls es kein Fehler ist Widerrufe ich heute Abend noch, kann ja nicht wahr sein sowas.. 


EDIT:


Auf einmal ist die Karte angeblich wieder lagernd (1 Stk) LINK


----------



## IamStarry (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, die Angaben im Onlineshop sind unter Vorbehalt und nicht verbindlich. Die eine Woche bis zum 8.7. überstehst du auch und ich denke auf das Datum kannst du dich verlassen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn sie "Vorrätig" ist aber du immer noch auf deine Warten muss würde ich es als Lockangebot ansehen.


----------



## sharonna (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Möchte mir auch eine 1070 kaufen, was haltet ihr von der MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Aero 8G OC ?
Ich habe derzeit eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB, diese wird in meinem case allerding 82°C warm und laut untr furmark sogar noch höher.
Habe den HAF 932, bestückt mit 5x120mm@900rpm Out (3xTop,1xBack) und 1x120mm@900rpm+1x200mm In (Front,Side)
Habe oben einen Triple 120er Radi und hinten einen Single 120er Radi drin.

Ich denke bei mir staut sich die hitze der custom karte, bin ich richtig der annahme das ein Blower für mich besser ist ? da die wärme dann hinten raus befördert wird.
Mir wäre wichtig weniger Lautstärke und besserer temps, und guter preis.
Finde zu der Aero leider nirgends ein review...  bin für ratschläge dankbar!


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nächste Woche kommt eh wieder ein Schwung (zumindest von EVGA) , da kann ich hoffentlich auch eine abgreifen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



sharonna schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch eine 1070 kaufen, was haltet ihr von der MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Aero 8G OC ?
> Ich habe derzeit eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB, diese wird in meinem case allerding 82°C warm und laut untr furmark sogar noch höher.
> Habe den HAF 932, bestückt mit 5x120mm@900rpm Out (3xTop,1xBack) und 1x120mm@900rpm+1x200mm In (Front,Side)
> Habe oben einen Triple 120er Radi und hinten einen Single 120er Radi drin.
> ...



Wie sieht es denn generell mit deiner Belüftung des Cases aus?
Wieviel Lüfter? Ok habe nun richtig gelesen! 
Richtig rum montiert?
Wie gross ist dein Gehäuse?
Natürlich hat es Thermische Vorteile wenn die Luft hinten raus gepustet wird. Aber wenn schon warme Luft reingezogen wird, dann kühlt es nicht gut.

Oben und hinten würde ich die luft raus pusten lassen. Und Front rein. Warme Luft steigt ja nach oben. Also graka möglichst unten montieren. Da bekommt die die kühlste Luft ab.

Ich bin mit meinen 6700k und 270x bei 49 grad Innentemperatur. Bei einem normalen Alltagsgehäuse mit einem Lüfter Front unten und 1 mal hinten oben.


----------



## ArnoGK (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn sie "Vorrätig" ist aber du immer noch auf deine Warten muss würde ich es als Lockangebot ansehen.



Ich habe sie gekauft, als dort lagernd stand. Nach dem Kauf plötzlich auf 08.07.16 geändert.

Und kurze Zeit danach wieder auf lagernden um den nächsten Kunden zu locken.. 

Vielleicht bekomme ich heute ja noch eine Versandbestätigung. Habe Service Level Gold bezahlt und wenn sie eine da haben, wird sie heute noch versendet.

Mal sehen, rumheulen bringt leider sowieso nichts...

______
*
EDIT: 

Habe soeben bei Mindfactory angerufen, ein sehr "unmotivierter" Mitarbeiter, hat mir bestätigt, dass eine EVGA 1070 lagernd ist.

 Er konnte mir natürlich nicht sagen, ob meine Karte heute verschickt wird, da ein anderer Kunde diese reserviert haben könnte.. . 

Und wieso ist sie wieder als lagernd gekennzeichnet? Hätte ich mal bei Alternate bestellt...


Ich weiß, dass ich mittlerweile sehr ungeduldig geworden bin, nachdem ich so lange auf "Polaris Flop" gewartet habe, aber das ist doch irgendwie Verarsche von Mindfactory oder nicht?

Ich meine das Warenwirtschaftssystem wird doch merken, dass ein Produkt auf Lager nach verkauf nicht mehr "lagernd" sein kann, da es für einen Kunden reserviert ist..

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?
*


----------



## DatSephe (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Die frage MSI vs GLH
Das PT der karte is bei 200W, und PCGH hat dazu auch ein testvideo. Nach mehreren minuten witcher war der takt bei 1985 oder so, @ stock. Die MSI wird vermutlich nich ganz so hoch takten, aber das is ohne gewähr.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin von meinem Premium-Spielrökchen begeistert. Leistung satt, angenehme Temperaturen & vor allem seehr leise. Ich hab mir eine Lüfterkurve erstellt & habe somit den "Fanstop" deaktiviert. @Load werden keine ~50% überschritten & die Graka bleibt in meinem Case unter 70° ....
Finde ich spitze & "Sie" ist für mich nicht wahrnehmbar. Ich kann hiermit das Palit-Kühldesign nur empfehlen. Einzigster Wermutstropen ...Da das Kärtchen bereits schon sehr hoch taktet, gibt es nicht mehr viel Übertaktungsspielraum.
@Stock werden +/- die 2GHz gehalten & dadurch gibt es bei meiner Graka leider nur noch ~50 bis maximal 100MHz an Spielraum, aber es gibt schlimmeres.^^ Ramtakt lässt sich noch gut nach oben schrauben mit ~400MHz. Für einen 1440p-Moni ist solch eine Graka mMn ein idealer Partner ...

Hier noch einige Pics zum FireStrike (normal & ultra) mit meiner 970er & 1080er. Je nach Soft u. Settings sind die Unterschiede in Games größer & ich kann mich nur nochmals wiederholen ....ich bin begeistert!


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Warme Luft steigt ja nach oben


Grudsätzlich schon richtig, allerdings ist in nem geschlossenen Case mit  so viel Luftmassenbewegung dieses Prinzip nur von tertiärer  Bedeutung... die Luft folgt (nahezu 100%) unabhängig von ihrer  Temperatur dem Druckunterschied, der durch die Fans erzeugt wird bzw.  dem Massenstrom. 
@VJoe2Max, solltest Du mitlesen: Ich weiß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... laienhaft ausgedrückt, aber dennoch korrekt in der Sache


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochey (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also hier jetzt der Test mit:

1280x720
Alles High (AO aus, FXAA)

Sieht nicht gerade gut aus wenn ich mir das so anschaue..
CPU Aulastung geht übrigens auf 100% Hoch wenn ich das Spiel ca. 20 Sekunden laufen lasse.

Einen 2. Screenshot mit allem Ultra HBAO+ und FXAA habe ich auch gemacht. 

Meine Specs:
Intel Core I5 4670K Standard Takt
GeForce GTX 970 von Palit (Jetstream)
8GB DDR3 Ram
MSI Z97-G45


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aber Du siehst .. Deine CPU ist (an der Stelle) für etwa 50 FPS gut. Die Graka ist in beiden Fällen nicht zu 100% ausgelastet.


Und jetzt schaust Du noch mal ganz genau hin wenn die FPS auf 38 runter gehen.


----------



## Knochey (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Aber Du siehst .. Deine CPU ist für etwa 50 FPS gut. Die Graka ist in beiden Fällen nicht zu 100% ausgelastet.



Die Frage ist dann wie du direkt an die 120 FPS kommst. Ich meine beträgt der Unterschied zwischen deinem I7 5960X und meinem I5 4670K in SPIELEN wirklich über die 60% weniger Leistung? Ich hab mir immer sagen lassen das der Unterschied zwar da ist aber nicht so enorm ausfällt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Find' s cool das ich gar nicht erst auf 2 Ghz übertakten muss. 
Der Boost bleibt konstant bei 1987 Mhz. 

Die MSI Karte ist der Hammer!! aumen:


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Einen 2. Screenshot mit allem Ultra HBAO+ und FXAA habe ich auch gemacht.


Das ist gut & wie man sieht, steigt dabei die GPU-Last signifikant an & die Frames bleiben ~gleich. Daher ein klarer Fall von einem CPU-Limit. Zu deiner Frage ...die Engine skaliert hervorragend mit mehr Threads & Takt und da kann solch eine CPU schon im Enginelimit (~120FPS) verweilen.
Heftig ist die Ansammlung/masse an Personen & es sind dennoch 120FPS abzulesen ...


----------



## MDJ (30. Juni 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welchen Kühler hast du denn auf deinem 4670k sitzen? Über 70'C ist etwas komisch für die CPU, falls ein großer Kühler drauf sitzen sollte.


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> mit mehr Threads & Takt und da kann solch eine CPU schon im Enginelimit (~120FPS) verweilen.



War meine Frame-Limiter^^


----------



## sharonna (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab ich genau so verbaut!
Das gehäuse ist ein full tower, ich hatte schon bei meiner alten 7950 das temp problem, hatte auch 80C.
Muss dazu sagen mein raum hat immer min 25°C oder mehr im sommer.
Mein restliches system hat gute temps. klar sind die lüfter richtigrum montiert, steg = blasrichtung seit eh und je.
Paar temps im idle: 

Motherboard	35 °C  (95 °F)
CPU	33 °C  (91 °F)
CPU Package	35 °C  (95 °F)
CPU IA Cores	35 °C  (95 °F)
CPU GT Cores	35 °C  (95 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern	31 °C  (88 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern	32 °C  (90 °F)
1. CPU / 3. Kern	34 °C  (93 °F)
1. CPU / 4. Kern	28 °C  (82 °F)
PCH Diode	52 °C  (126 °F)
GPU Diode	43 °C  (109 °F)
GPU VRM1	38 °C  (100 °F)
GPU VRM2	37 °C  (99 °F)

Rätsle schon seit jahren warum meine gpu immer so heis wird. Die ist übrigens nicht übertaktet, nur halt das werkseitige 1000/1300.
Alles 120mm lüfter sind übrigens Enermax TB Silence und der side lüfter ist ein 200mm coolermaster.

Bin mir immer nocht sicher ob ich einen blower oder custom nehmen soll. Ist ja auch ne lager frage...



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn generell mit deiner Belüftung des Cases aus?
> Wieviel Lüfter? Ok habe nun richtig gelesen!
> Richtig rum montiert?
> Wie gross ist dein Gehäuse?
> ...


----------



## Optimus1991 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Das ist gut & wie man sieht, steigt dabei die GPU-Last signifikant an & die Frames bleiben ~gleich. Daher ein klarer Fall von einem CPU-Limit. Zu deiner Frage ...die Engine skaliert hervorragend mit mehr Threads & Takt und da kann solch eine CPU schon im Enginelimit (~120FPS) verweilen.
> Heftig ist die Ansammlung/masse an Personen & es sind dennoch 120FPS abzulesen ...



Könntest du mir sagen wie lang die GamerockPremium ist?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab gerade Mordors Schatten & Rise of the TR gedaddelt. Das war schon vorher mit einer 970er gut spielbar, wenn auch nicht @Maxsettings, zumindest RotTR. Mit GSync flutschte das auch schon wie Butter ...Jetzt mit der 1080er Maxsettings und wie Pfannenfett. 

@sharonna
Ich würde einfach ordern & testen. Die Grakas sind sehr genügsam & eine ordentliche Casekühlung hast du auch und da sollte eine Custom auch sehr gut performen & ggf. nicht soo hitzig sein. 

*edit:*
Etwas kürzer als eine GB 970er G1, dafür dicker & wuchtiger.^^ Ich würde sagen, ~runde 28cm ...


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm... Max-Settings bei RottR bedeutet?
Mit der Karte geht kein VXAO, d.h. Du kannst nicht DX11 meinen.
Und bei DX12 geht mit das VRAM aus. Wie machst Du das?

Ah ... Maxsettings bedeutet "nur" SMAA oder?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bisher mit SSAAx2 & DX11 getestet, also nicht ganz das Maximum. DX12 hab ich noch nicht probiert ...


----------



## Optimus1991 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

OK, danke


----------



## sharonna (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, werde nun die MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC nehmen.
Finde es komisch das man zu keiner MSI review/videos findet, der Armor auch nicht.

EDIT: Hat jemand erfahrung mit der karte ? temps / lautstärke



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @sharonna
> Ich würde einfach ordern & testen. Die Grakas sind sehr genügsam & eine ordentliche Casekühlung hast du auch und da sollte eine Custom auch sehr gut performen & ggf. nicht soo hitzig sein.


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Bisher mit SSAAx2 & DX11 getestet, also nicht ganz das Maximum. DX12 hab ich noch nicht probiert ...



Ich bin aber auch ein korinthenkacker^^


----------



## kyroR (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So mal eben den Fires Strike Ultra laufen lassen mit 1440p und den Fire Strike normal. Ich denke mal die Score kann sich sehen lassen 

Eventuell an der Overclock Schraube mal drehen, aber da habe ich nur die Lüftersteuerung beim Ultra Test hochgedreht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sauber! aumen:

Lass mal den Firestrike Ultra in 4K wie vorgesehen durchlaufen. 
Dank DSR ist das ja mit jedem Full HD Display ohne Probleme möglich.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese habe ich auch knapp mit einer 1070😉

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knochey (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ach neee  Jetzt hab ich mich auf ein Flüssiges 60 FPS erlebnis in Unity gefreut und jetzt begrenzt mein Prozessor. Schade.. Wirklich Schade. Aber lohnen auf nen I7 umzusteigen würde es sich nicht oder?


----------



## hornhauer1994 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du deine Karte übertaktet? Ich komme mit meiner Palit 1070 GameRock maximal auf 18000 Punkte bei Grafikpunkte :o

Ist ja egal, welche Auflösung man bei 3d Mark eingestellt hat, odeR?


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja ist übertaktet, die taktet si mit 2050-2100(+230)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## danomat (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollt auch grad mal unity mit meinem 2600k und der 1080 testen. Scheißdreck. War nicht mehr installiert. 50gb. 
Ne. Dann halt erst nächste woche


----------



## harlekin90 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Evga Karten haben wie ich gelesen habe keine luftgekühlten Custom-Designs aber dafür einen gigantischen Service. Da ich aber keine Wasserkühlung verbaut habe ist Evga wohl keine Option. Als anderen Grafikkartenhersteller habe ich Zotac als Nr 1 wegen 5 Jahren Garantie und ihrer Qualität der Karten und Asus als zweite Wahl. Interessiere mich für ein 1070 Modell aber kann mich nicht entscheiden MSI die ja angeblich die besten Designs aufsetzen haben dann NUR zwei Jahre Garantie.*seufz*


----------



## hornhauer1994 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ja ist übertaktet, die taktet si mit 2050-2100(+230)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Wie genau hast du übertaktet? Sobald ich CoreClock +150mhz dazu gebe läuft es im Spiel zwar noch, aber bei 3D Mark stürzen dann die Treiber ab


----------



## danomat (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

PCIe mit Hersteller: EVGA, GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 1070, Chiptakt (Boost): ab 1700MHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

evga hat doch 2 customs


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Powertarget erhöht und coreclock + 230 und bei Spannung +40 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hornhauer1994 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Powertarget erhöht und coreclock + 230 und bei Spannung +40
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Nicht schlecht :o

Bei mir schmiert der ganze PC ab, wenn ich die Werte nehme


----------



## danomat (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jede gpu ist eben anders. Und bis auf ein paar fps wirst du eh kaum was beim spielen merken im vergleich zu beiden max oc werten


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch gta5 und bf4 stable. Ist ne evga FE

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Ach neee  Jetzt hab ich mich auf ein Flüssiges 60 FPS erlebnis in Unity gefreut und jetzt begrenzt mein Prozessor. Schade.. Wirklich Schade. Aber lohnen auf nen I7 umzusteigen würde es sich nicht oder?



Ist halt immer in Deinem Ermessen wie viel Geld Dir Dein Spielerlebnis wert ist.
Vielleicht ist es ja jetzt nicht Unity, sondern das nächste oder übernächste Game. Du weißt ja jetzt wie Du beobachtest und feststellen kannst woran es hängt.


----------



## kyroR (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal den Overclock Test mit 4K Upscaling im normalen Fire Strike durchgeführt, dass Ergebnis ist doch ne Ecke besser als davor mit 16661 Punkten.
Die Gainward 1080 GLH hat schon ein sehr gutes Potential (Duselkarte kein Spulenfiepen  ). Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich ein anderes BIOS auf die Performance der Karte auswirkt, wenn mal eins kommt.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glaube ich flashe auch mal eins mit pt 130 wenn ich den eines finde[emoji3] . Gibts bei Nvidia dafür ein toll. Oder sollte ich es unter DOS machen,?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das Flash Tool funktioniert inzwischen gut unter Windows. Tool und Bios findest Du bei Techpowerup.
Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kaputt gehn kann doch nichts eigentlich, oder? Falls das Flashen Schief geht kann ich doch unter dos mit der igpu Flashen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Theoretisch ja & praktisch eigentlich auch. Für "solche Fälle" ist halt auch ein Dual-Bios ideal ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

An die GTX 1070 Leute...
Was schafft ihr denn so im Firestrike Ultra Benchmark in 4K?

Die 5K Punkte Linie hatte ich leider nicht geknackt. 
Da limitiert einfach der lahme RAM meiner Freundin. 
(1333 Mhz. Mehr ging nicht. O.o )

Zumindest die CPU hab ich auf 4,7 Ghz Takt stabil hochjagen können. ^^
(sie hat bloß nen mittelklasse Board)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Takt: 2100/4450 Mhz

Mal schauen was ich da noch mit meinem 6 Kerner rausholen kann. Da läuft zumindest der RAM fixer. ^^

Auch nochmal beim Firestrike extreme. Da geht mit den passendem Unterbau auf jeden Fall noch was. 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Takt: 2100/4450 Mhz


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Physics-Score ist schon gut & speziell für den 4K-Run machen sich schneller Ram & mehr CPU-Leistung NICHT bemerkbar. Dieser Test bezieht seine Punkte fast ausschließlich aus der "GPU-Power" ....^^
Schau Dir dazu mal fette, hochgetaktete 6Kerner/12Threader an & trotz massig mehr Physics-Score macht sich das in der Gesamtscore kaum bis gar nicht bemerkbar. In Summe ist für eine 1070er knappe 5K GPU & Gesamtscore mehr als ordentlich. 
Zum Anreiz noch ein Bildchen ...


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Falls das Flashen Schief geht kann ich doch unter dos mit der igpu Flashen



Du kannst auch unter Windows mit der IGPU flashen. Das Windows wir ja mit der igPU auch hochkommen.

Hier mal der direkte Vergleich zwischen dem Stock Bios meiner FE und dem Inno3D-Bios auf der FE

Bild: stromverbrauch_witchepqspy.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher3_stromverbrauwvsvx.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat du mir den neuen Bios nur 53% tdp, wo du vorher über 100 hattest[emoji15] ? Werde mal schauen wie das pt bei mir limitiert, und dann heute Nachmittag auch mal ein neues Bios drauf machen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du hast ne FE und eine Inno?


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sieht es dann mit der Lüftersteuerung aus, wenn du das custom Bios auf die fe geflasht hast? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Die Physics-Score ist schon gut & speziell für den 4K-Run machen sich schneller Ram & mehr CPU-Leistung NICHT bemerkbar. Dieser Test bezieht seine Punkte fast ausschließlich aus der "GPU-Power" ....^^
> Schau Dir dazu mal fette, hochgetaktete 6Kerner/12Threader an & trotz massig mehr Physics-Score macht sich das in der Gesamtscore kaum bis gar nicht bemerkbar. In Summe ist für eine 1070er knappe 5K GPU & Gesamtscore mehr als ordentlich.



Dachte ich zunächst auch, bis ich Ergebnisse von übertakteten GTX 980 TI gesehen hatte, die die 5K geknackt haben.

Daher war ich am Ende schon etwas enttäucht. 

Im extreme bzw normal Fire Strike run macht sich das dann zumindest bemerkbarer.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> bis ich Ergebnisse von übertakteten GTX 980 TI gesehen hatte die, die 5K geknackt haben.


Wenn diese massig Takt haben, dann muss sich auch schon eine 1080er gut strecken. Wichtig ist aber, wie ist die Performance in Gameengines? 
Ein bisschen Enttäuschung ist eigentlich immer gut & spornt öfters zur _Höchstleistung_ an.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

17cm Zwerg:

GeForce[SUP]®[/SUP] GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ein schönes Ding mit guter Leistung (Taktraten) & nach einem Quirl sieht der Lüfter eigentlich auch nicht aus. _Könnte_ guten Absatz finden ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Von Asus wird nach der 960 und 970 mit Sicherheit auch noch eine 1070 Mini kommen:

GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 | Grafikkarten | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Du hast ne FE und eine Inno?



Hihi, schön wäre es. Ich hab das Inno-Bios auf der FE^^


----------



## hornhauer1994 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habt ihr bei euch selbst eine Lüfterkurve erstellt, oder lasst ihr alles automatisch machen? Bin dort etwas am rumprobieren und sieht momentan so aus. Für Tipps gerne dankbar 
Bei Auto Lüfter war meine GraKa im Desktop Betrieb immer bei 51 Grad, jetzt bei 35. 2. Bild ist die aktuelle Einstellung


----------



## danomat (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Läuft das inno bios auf jeder? Zb auf der 1080 gamerock (nonprem)


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es sollte auf jeder Karte laufen.
Das einzige Problem ist die Lüftersteuerung. Es kann sein das eine Karte deren Lüfter für 3000rpm ausgelegt sind, ihre Lüfter nicht voll ausfährt, weil das Inno-Bios als Maximum 1500rpm anlegt.
Bei Wakü ist das natürlich gar kein Problem.

Wenn die Karte die Takte die das Inno Bios anlegt nicht verkraftet, dann ist es übrigens nicht das Problem vom Bios^^
Aber das ist euch sicher klar.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 17cm Zwerg:
> 
> GeForce[SUP]®[/SUP] GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC



woll ich auch gerade posten 

ohh das Ding macht mich gerade wuschig


----------



## danomat (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Logisch. Danke dir erstmal. Dauert auch leider noch bis montag. Muss erst das neue e10 einbauen und dann wird erst mit der spannung gespielt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei euch selbst eine Lüfterkurve erstellt, oder lasst ihr alles automatisch machen? Bin dort etwas am rumprobieren und sieht momentan so aus. Für Tipps gerne dankbar
> Bei Auto Lüfter war meine GraKa im Desktop Betrieb immer bei 51 Grad, jetzt bei 35. 2. Bild ist die aktuelle Einstellung


Brauch keine, da im Leerlauf bis 60 Grad die Lüfter eh aus sind und selbst im 3D Modus dann kaum bis überhaupt nicht hörbar sind.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@hornhauer

Ich hab den "Fanstop" ebenfalls deaktiviert & mir eine Lüfterkurve erstellt. Das Ganze ist fast durchgehend "silent" & im Idle erhalte ich dadurch eine GPU-Temp von knapp über ~30° & das ist für den angehenden Hochsommer ordentlich.^^
@Load & durchgehende GPU-Last (~100%) für einen längeren Zeitraum, nehme ich OHNE Gamesound oder Kopfhörer nur ein leichtes, unaufdringliches Rauschen wahr & ich finde das ebenfalls recht ordentlich. 
Dort habe ich dann Temps von ~bis zu 67° & dies resultiert in eine RPM der Lüfter von ~55%/~1300-1350RPM. Ich bin voll zufrieden ...


----------



## kyroR (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dachte ich zunächst auch, bis ich Ergebnisse von übertakteten GTX 980 TI gesehen hatte, die die 5K geknackt haben.
> 
> Daher war ich am Ende schon etwas enttäucht.
> 
> Im extreme bzw normal Fire Strike run macht sich das dann zumindest bemerkbarer.



Die Marke wurde ja auch nur mit der 980TI im SLI Verbund geknackt solo ist das Setup deutlich schwächer auf der Brust


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kyroR schrieb:


> Die Marke wurde ja auch nur mit der 980TI im SLI Verbund geknackt solo ist das Setup deutlich schwächer auf der Brust


Nope. Waren einzelne GTX 980 Ti. 
Siehe entsprechenden Benchmark Threat. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html#post4963236


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das Spielrökchen ist einfach herrlich! Das erste Mal Batman Arkham Knight angedaddelt & ich bin wie immer begeistert. "Flutscht wie Pfannenfett" lässt mal wieder grüßen, mit schönem Eyecandy/Maxsettings & PhysX. Das Rundum sorglos Paket und das @1440p ...


----------



## Optimus1991 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann mir jemand sagen , wann man damit rechnen kann, dass die Grafikkarten vorrätig sind?


----------



## hornhauer1994 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

gtx 1070 | eBay

Fast alle vorrätig


----------



## Optimus1991 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich meine die 1080


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man dne Test liest, dann ist mal wieder kaum ein Partnerdesign richtig schlecht, okay ASUS irgendwie ein Bisschen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt's den schon online(8/16 ?) ? Oder woher hast Du schon den Test, wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nächtes Woche sollen die ersten EVGA GTX 1080 FTW an die Händler gehe, laut EVGA!

Ob es dann genug sind... .


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Gibt's den schon online(8/16 ?) ? Oder woher hast Du schon den Test, wenn ich fragen darf ?



PCGH digital Abo.  Sieht bei mir nach einer EVGA FTW aus, die beste 2-Slot-2-Lüfter-Karte


----------



## TR2N (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist mir mittlerweile eigentlich schon fast egal mit der EVGA. Sollte ich keine abbekommen, dann nehme ich eine andere. Sind ja genug Modelle da draußen.


----------



## pokusa (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehe ich auch so. Wirklich schlecht bzw. nicht empfehlenswert ist kein Custom Modell mehr, außer vielleicht von ASUS.


----------



## ShadowPvG (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Momentan sind ein paar GTX 1070 Custom-Desings (u.a 7x MSI Gaming X) bei KMComputer verfügbar.
K&M Computer


----------



## Gmod (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bitte löschen Doppelpost sorry


----------



## Gmod (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Die Physics-Score ist schon gut & speziell für den 4K-Run machen sich schneller Ram & mehr CPU-Leistung NICHT bemerkbar. Dieser Test bezieht seine Punkte fast ausschließlich aus der "GPU-Power" ....^^
> Schau Dir dazu mal fette, hochgetaktete 6Kerner/12Threader an & trotz massig mehr Physics-Score macht sich das in der Gesamtscore kaum bis gar nicht bemerkbar. In Summe ist für eine 1070er knappe 5K GPU & Gesamtscore mehr als ordentlich.
> Zum Anreiz noch ein Bildchen ...




Nicht schlecht!

Meine Punktzahl erscheint mir etwas niedrig? 

Ist alles @Stock


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gmod schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!
> 
> Meine Punktzahl erscheint mir etwas niedrig?
> 
> Ist alles @Stock


Hast du nicht übertaktet? 
Da geht auf jeden Fall noch was. ^^

Wenn ich mit einer GTX 1070 schon fast 4800 schaff. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht übertaktet?
> Da geht auf jeden Fall noch was. ^^
> 
> Wenn ich mit einer GTX 1070 schon fast 4800 schaff.
> ...



Das darf nicht war sein, los zügle deine 1070er die darf nicht schneller sein als ne 1080


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich komme im ultra auch auf ca 4700 Punkte mit oc


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gmod (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So läuft es nun auch stabil

Werde aber vor erst auf OC verzichten. Zur Zeit keine Spiele wo das relevant wäre. Nur mal gut zu wissen, was so geht


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alles richtig gemacht:
8 x GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich werde mich im Herbst zwischen EVGA SC und FTW entscheiden. 3 Slots helfen mir leider nicht wegen der Soundkarte. Über den Sommer wird mein Speicherkrüppel schon noch reichen und bevor es keine BF1 Benches gibt, wird nichts gekauft.


----------



## TurnIP2k (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich habe mir die Palit GameRock Premium + G-Panel geholt und die ist wirklich gut.
Extrem leise und maximal bisher 73°C  (Witcher 3 max Details 1440p)
5415 Points FS Ultra

Ist meine erste Palit Karte und bisher kann ich nicht meckern (habe sie aber auch erst 2h eingebaut).


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Kein Fiepen (außer bei 4stellige  Frameswerte/Menüs, jedoch nicht aufdringlich) & von der Kühlung bin  ich ebenfalls sehr angetan. Solch ein neues Spielzeug ist halt schon was  feines ...


Ich  möchte mich korrigieren, denn es fiept auch nix in Menüs, wie bspw. bei  Heaven oder Valley, bei Beendigung oder dem Cloudgate-Bench oder oder  oder. Dicke 4-stellige Frames & es ist nix zu hören. Ich weiß auch  net, was ich da gehört habe ...^^

@Gmod & TurnlP2k
Sieht gut aus & ~5430 GPU-Score ist stattlich ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Das darf nicht war sein, los zügle deine 1070er die darf nicht schneller sein als ne 1080


Keine Bange, in der Spiele Praxis darfst du mit deiner Karte weiterhin vor meiner parken.


----------



## RastaBusta (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Komisch warum hat ComputerBase alle namenhaften hersteller außer MSI getestet?


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weil MSI kein Sample bereit gestellt hat?


----------



## RastaBusta (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann ist der Titel "Welche Partnerkarte ist die beste?" natürlich gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe jetzt mal ein step up bei evga von meiner 1070fe auf die 1080 acx3.0 gestartet. Wie lange muss man bei evga da immer warten? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hängt von der Länge der Liste ab, von den Leuten, die noch vor Dir sind.
Wo Du gerade in der Schlange liegst, müsste Dir doch angezeigt werden.

Wenn ich die anderen Threads so lese ..... 600 vor mir ... 1000 vor mir.. und EVGA muss ja neben dem Step-Up auch noch die normalen Händler beliefern, was sie zur Zeit ja kaum gestemmt bekommen.


----------



## unthinkable (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand zufällig schon die  1070 Gamerock Premium im Betrieb und kann von dieser das BIOS hochladen? Bei Techpowerup ist die BIOS Sammlung bisher eher mau und meine normale Jetstream hat bloß 150W Powertarget als Standard.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wir läuft das denn an, wenn sie innerhalb der 3 Monate keine zum liegen haben, verlängert sich dann das step up?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lockeye (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Soo, Witcher 3 läuft jetzt konstant zwischen 2088 und 2114 Mhz bei Temps zwischen 71- 74 Grad. 
Weiteres Übertakten ist allerdings nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Firestrike schafft mein System jetzt 17175 Punkte, das bei einem Takt von 2050- 2088Mhz. Bin mit den OC Ergebnissen meiner Jetstream bisher sehr zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ist das normal das GPU-Z einen niedrigeren Takt anzeigt? MSI-Afterburner und Palit Thundermaster zeigen einen höheren Takt als die 1964Mhz im GPU-Z an.
Hat schon jemand den Ram übertaktet, falls ja, auf welchen Wert und wie habt ihr die Stabilität getestet?


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok in der warteSchlange Stunde die 3 Monate unerheblich. Wo kann man den Platz in der Warteschlange ansehen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Soo, Witcher 3 läuft jetzt konstant zwischen 2088 und 2114 Mhz bei Temps zwischen 71- 74 Grad.
> Weiteres Übertakten ist allerdings nicht möglich.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schaff nur 21.000 punkte beim Grafikscore :<
Ps. also ohne übertakten ; )

Ich glaube ich sollte mir auch mal den 3D Mark zum Steam Sale holen, 
andere Frage welche Spiele habt ihr euch geholt, was haltet ihr von Mad Max, hat das einer und hat das Ding ne Story ?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum hat die Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH eine 20 Watt niedrigere TDP als das eigentlich gleiche Modell Palit Gamerock Premium ?
Ist sie dadurch schneller im Powertarget und wäre deshalb ein Modell mit mehr als einen 8-Pin Anschluss empfehlenswerter ?

Hab sie schon bestellt, will aber auch jetzt keinen Fehlkauf machen da sie ohnehin noch nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## kyroR (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Falls jemand auf der Suche ist nach dem Gainward GLH 1080 Bios ich habe es als Zip Datei angehängt.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Soooo. Hab mir die Palit Gamerock 1070 geholt und was soll ich sagen...Bin schlichtweg begeistert. Boostet aus dem Stand um die 1950 und hab erst mal ein paar MHZ erhöht auf 2040 und läuft soweit stabil. GTA5, Witcher 3 getestet. Da geht noch was. Die Karte hört man nicht! Hab die von Alternate für 500 Euro gekauft. Werde natürlich noch weiter testen. Lüfter drehen um die 1000rpm unter schwerer Last.

2 Gehäuselüfter Silentwings drehen um die 800 RPM. Just for info. Und kein surren, kein knattern. Absolut guter Kauf. Einfach nur geil die Karte.

Schwere Last heisst für mich alles was geht nach oben drehen + Supersampling und so weiter. Fantastisch was Palit da gemacht hat.

Gehäuse ist ein Fractal R4 PCGH Edition. Voll gedämmt. Also ich habs gerne leise. Deshalb der Griff zur Palit. Es hat sich absolut gelohnt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Soooo. Hab mir die Palit Gamerock 1070 geholt und was soll ich sagen...Bin schlichtweg begeistert. Boostet aus dem Stand um die 1950 und hab erst mal ein paar MHZ erhöht auf 2040 und läuft soweit stabil. GTA5, Witcher 3 getestet. Da geht noch was. Die Karte hört man nicht! Hab die von Alternate für 500 Euro gekauft. Werde natürlich noch weiter testen. Lüfter drehen um die 1000rpm unter schwerer Last.


Dann hoff ich mal, dass es bei der Gainward auch so ist.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo. Viel Spass dir mit der Karte. Ist ja praktisch baugleich. Du wirst richtig Spass haben! Glaub mir.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schlimm finde ich wie sehr manche Hersteller wieder den Stromverbrauch hoch jagen für lächerlich wenige Mhz.  Teilweise bis zu 100W mehr muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nenn Zotac doch beim Namen.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2GHZ ist wohl der sweet Spot. Den lass ich wohl auch scheiss auf die paar MHZ mehr. Aber ich schaue trotzdem mal was noch so geht. Die Palit ist ne fantastische Karte!

Ich würde 96% vergeben für die Karte!

Must buy award. Von mir.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In 2 Jahren machen die 20 Mhz keinen Unterschied mehr, da kann man sich gleich die GTX 1270 holen, oder sowas. 

Mehr Lautstärke für 1-2 FPS sind ist mMn nicht wert.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Edit: Ist das normal das GPU-Z einen niedrigeren Takt anzeigt? MSI-Afterburner und Palit Thundermaster zeigen einen höheren Takt als die 1964Mhz im GPU-Z an.
> Hat schon jemand den Ram übertaktet, falls ja, auf welchen Wert und wie habt ihr die Stabilität getestet?



Eigentlich nicht. Hast du auch die neuste Version drauf?
Wird der Takt denn auch überhaupt gehalten? 
Wäre nämlich auch einer der Gründe, weshalb er dir weniger hinterher anzeigt.


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Ram übertaktet, falls ja, auf welchen Wert und wie habt ihr die Stabilität getestet?



5500
Zocken.

Die Leistung überprüfen. Nur RAM hochdrehen bringt es nicht.
Irgendwie macht die Leistung Sprünge. Und irgendwann setzt dann die Fehlerkorrektur ein, weil zu viel ******** gerechnet wird, dann gehen die FPS schön runter.



Ich hab inzwischen wieder das OC aufgegeben. Mein Inno3D-Bios auf der Founders boostet bis 2050 mit RAM auf 5200 ... da macht es praktisch keinen Unterschied ob ich jetzt noch weiter hochdrehe. Jedenfalls nicht in 4K 

Das Zotac AMP Extreme-Bios hat das RAM mit 5400 betrieben und bis 2075 geboostet, aber den Takt nicht gehalten. 
Dann lieber die 25mhz weniger und dafür nicht dieses ständige hin und her getaktet, und das zusätzliche gefummel in irgend einer Software


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Nenn Zotac doch beim Namen.



 , aber auch die EVGA FTW ist nicht pralle.  Sieht fast nach ner SC oder sogar ner Standard + ACX Kühler aus.


----------



## kyroR (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist schon ein ganz anderer Spielspaß wenn man auf maximalen Details z. B. Rainbow Six Siege spielen kann und die Karte bei 2000 Mhz geschmeidig ruhig läuft 

Das ist komplett ohne Overclocking und mit Stock Werten, bei mehr als 40 Minuten Spieldauer.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ein ganz neues Spielgefühl Witcher 3 mit der Palit. Kaufempfehlung. Gainward ist ja baugleich. Da macht man 0 falsch. Hatte vorher ne GTX 770.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das gleiche in gta 5, alles auf Anschlag und Downsampling 4k ( ohne msaa oder wie das heißt) mir lockeren ca 55 fps . Schon Grosser Unterschied zur fury

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> , aber auch die EVGA FTW ist nicht pralle.  Sieht fast nach ner SC oder sogar ner Standard + ACX Kühler aus.



Aber wenn bei der Zotac Extreme nicht auch die Leistungsaufnahme extreme ist, dann kann die Karte ja nicht den Namen erfüllen. Da wurde einfach auf alles geschissen, damit die schnellste Karte bei rum kommt. Und die 1fps mehr im Gegensatz zu 50W ist dann doch etwas am Ziel vorbei.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hoffe ja, dass die PCGH noch einige kleinere Ausbaustufen nach testet. Zotac hat ja auch eine normale AMP, EVGA eine SC und auch Palit und Gainward haben preiswertere Ausführungen im Angebot. Wäre mal wirklich interessant zu sehen ob die nicht teilweise sogar sinnvoller sind als die Extreme-OC Karten.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich lobe hier mal den Raff und seine Kollegen. Was die die letzten Monate durchtesten mussten. CHAPEAU!

Super Arbeit und weiter so!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Bin mit den OC Ergebnissen meiner Jetstream bisher sehr zufrieden
> 
> 
> Edit: Ist das normal das GPU-Z einen niedrigeren Takt anzeigt? MSI-Afterburner und Palit Thundermaster zeigen einen höheren Takt als die 1964Mhz im GPU-Z an.
> Hat schon jemand den Ram übertaktet, falls ja, auf welchen Wert und wie habt ihr die Stabilität getestet?



Klasse, mit dem OC. 

Und was GPU Z angeht, hab ich mal gehört, dass der Boost Takt der dort angegeben ist, eh nur ein ungefährer Schätzwert aufgrund des eingestellten GPU Clock's ist.
Keine Ahnung wie die das berechnen, aber bei mir zeigt der auch niedriger an, in GPU Z.
Wenn ich da bei mir ca. 100 Mhz drauf packe, dann stimmt das so in etwa(ganz grob).

Und meinem Ram hab ich 492 Mhz dazu gepackt, damit ich bei mir einfach auf die 5500 komme.
Läuft stabil so weit.

Kann aber je nach Karte unterschiedlich sein.
Wenn die karte sich aufhängt, würd ich einfach in 50 MHz Schritten runtergehen, bis es stabil is.


btw: Die Stabilität teste ich einfach in stundenlangen Zock-Sessions unter realen Bedingungen.
Keine künstlichen "turture-tests", denn die will ich ja auch nicht spielen 




Framinator schrieb:


> Ich lobe hier mal den Raff und seine Kollegen.




Yep ! 
Seh ich auch so.

Muss auch mal ne extra Erwähnung wert sein.

Danke !!!


----------



## Primrose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo liebe PCGH - Community 

Ich bin gerade etwas gespalten was die Anschaffung einer GTX 1070 angeht. Ich besitze aktuell einen 2560x1080 Ultrawide Monitor mit Freesync von LG, würde jedoch schon nächste Woche eine neue Karte im PC stecken haben, da ich dringend einen Performancesprung benötige, da ich aktuell noch die GTX 770 2GB fahre und der VRAM sehr schnell überquillt. 
Ich würde mir sehr gerne die Gainward GTX 1070 GS holen - jedoch gibt es hier einen kleinen Unterschied: Es gibt die GS und die GLH. Ist die GS baugleich mit der GLH? Falls ja, könnte man dann nicht einfach das BIOS der GLH nehmen und auf eine GS flashen?
Natürlich würde ich gerne von Freesync etwas sehen - mir ist jedoch bewusst, dass das mit Nvidia nicht geschehen wird. Vielleicht steht in der Zukunft irgendwann mal ein relativ günstiger Ultrawide GSync Monitor zur Verfügung.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Sollte ich zur GTX 1070 GS greifen und diese auf GLH Niveau übertakten oder gar das BIOS flashen - oder haben die beiden Modelle außer den Takt noch ein paar andere Unterschiede?


----------



## DatSephe (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei der GLH haste halt vorgetestet den chip. Solange der den takt mitmacht, sollte das aber gehen.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Primrose schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGH - Community
> 
> Ich bin gerade etwas gespalten was die Anschaffung einer GTX 1070 angeht. Ich besitze aktuell einen 2560x1080 Ultrawide Monitor mit Freesync von LG, würde jedoch schon nächste Woche eine neue Karte im PC stecken haben, da ich dringend einen Performancesprung benötige, da ich aktuell noch die GTX 770 2GB fahre und der VRAM sehr schnell überquillt.
> Ich würde mir sehr gerne die Gainward GTX 1070 GS holen - jedoch gibt es hier einen kleinen Unterschied: Es gibt die GS und die GLH. Ist die GS baugleich mit der GLH? Falls ja, könnte man dann nicht einfach das BIOS der GLH nehmen und auf eine GS flashen?
> ...



Bei dieser geringen Auflösung, wärst du in Anbetracht deines FreeSync Monitors, mit einer Custom RX 480 doch gut aufgehoben. Die Karte sollte das locker stemmen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bei dieser geringen Auflösung, wärst du in Anbetracht deines FreeSync Monitors, mit einer Custom RX 480 doch gut aufgehoben. Die Karte sollte das locker stemmen.


RX 480 bei WQHD ? Sorry, aber gerade dafür ist die GTX 1070 doch perfekt.


----------



## Primrose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ich zwar gerne eine AMD GPU zwecks Freesync-Support haben würde - ich kann jedoch auf ein Leistungsplus nicht mehr warten. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, was sich denn mehr rentieren würde.  1x - ggf. sogar 2x RX480 zwecks Freesync - oder eine GTX 1070 und später einmal schauen, was sich in der GSync-Kategorie noch so tut. Ich möchte bei Ultrawide bleiben. 21:9 IPS bringt mir in Games - gerade weil ich MMO's spiele, eine sehr schöne Bildqualität. GSync mit IPS Panel und 21:9 sprengt schnell die 1.000€-Marke. Das ist etwas zu happig als Azubine. :x


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> RX 480 bei WQHD ? Sorry, aber gerade dafür ist die GTX 1070 doch perfekt.



WQHD = ~3.7mio Pixel sein Monitor=~2,7mio.
Eine RX 480 Nitro in 2 Wochen würde diesen Job locker erledigen.
Er hat ein Free Sync Monitor, dies muss man berücksichtigen, wäre zu schade dies nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## TK50 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ein ganz neues Spielgefühl Witcher 3 mit der Palit. Kaufempfehlung. Gainward ist ja baugleich. Da macht man 0 falsch. Hatte vorher ne GTX 770.



Ich will mir die Gainward Phönix holen. Wie ist denn der Support bei denen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> WQHD = ~3.7mio Pixel sein Monitor=~2,7mio.
> Eine RX 480 Nitro in 2 Wochen würde diesen Job locker erledigen.
> Er hat ein Free Sync Monitor, dies muss man berücksichtigen, wäre zu schade dies nicht zu nutzen.


Trotzdem hat die GTX 1070 wesentlich mehr Leistung als die RX480.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat die GTX 1070 wesentlich mehr Leistung als die RX480.


leistung die nicht benötigt wird


----------



## kyroR (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für das Geld was die 1070 kostet kann man sich getrost 2x die RX480 in den PC klemmen, vorallem wenn man schon einen Freesync Monitor hat, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kyroR schrieb:


> Für das Geld was die 1070 kostet kann man sich getrost 2x die RX480 in den PC klemmen, vorallem wenn man schon einen Freesync Monitor hat, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen


Crossfire/SLI mit 2 Mittelklassekarten ist pure Geldverschwendung.  Die Frage ist, wie wichtig ihm das Freesync ist, oder ob es ihm eher um das 21:9 geht.


----------



## Primrose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich quote mich einmal selbst.  


Primrose schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ich zwar gerne eine AMD GPU zwecks Freesync-Support haben würde - ich kann jedoch auf ein Leistungsplus nicht mehr warten. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, was sich denn mehr rentieren würde.  1x - ggf. sogar 2x RX480 zwecks Freesync - oder eine GTX 1070 und später einmal schauen, was sich in der GSync-Kategorie noch so tut. Ich möchte bei Ultrawide bleiben. 21:9 IPS bringt mir in Games - gerade weil ich MMO's spiele, eine sehr schöne Bildqualität. GSync mit IPS Panel und 21:9 sprengt schnell die 1.000€-Marke. Das ist etwas zu happig als Azubine. :x



Also.. ich spiele hauptsächlich nur MMO's die mittlerweile auch recht viel Performance beanspruchen. Meine GTX 770 wird zu 100% in Black Desert ausgelastet - und mein VRAM läuft andauernd voll, sodass ich immer das Spiel neustarten muss weil die FPS unter 20 fallen.
Ich hätte sehr gerne konstante 60+ FPS und eine schöne Bildqualität. (21:9, IPS)
Gerade im PvP ist 21:9 vorteilhaft. 
Mir ist allerdings bewusst, dass MMO's auch sehr CPU intensiv sind. Deswegen steht im Dezember/Januar wahrscheinlich AMD Zen / Intel Kaby Lake an.

Es geht mir um eine flüssige Performance und eine relativ lange "Zukunftssicherheit". Es muss nicht einmal über 90 FPS sein. 75 würden mir schon ausreichen.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Black Desert wird dir jede Grafikkarte zerstören Black Desert Online Performance Analysis
Also 2 RX 480er würde ich nicht empfehlen, dann doch lieber die einzelne 1070.
Eine 480 wäre 67% schneller als eine 770 und eine 1070 wäre 135% schneller als deine 770.
Natürlich ist die 1070 schneller, nur hast du einen Free Sync Monitor, deswegen würde ich eine einzelne 480 nehmen und dort aufs Customdesign warten (~2 Wochen).
Falls du unzufrieden bist, kannst du immer noch rund 200€ drauf packen und dich für die 1070 entscheiden, kannst ja innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen widerrufen die 480.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Ich will mir die Gainward Phönix holen. Wie ist denn der Support bei denen?



Gut. 2 Jahre halt.  Mein Tip ist kauf dir die Palit. Das ist die Beste Karte 1070 mässig.

Ich sage nochmal ich würde 96% für die Karte geben. Mit dem Kühler kann man einen erschlagen. Das ist geil. So ein fetter Kühler auf kleinen Verbrauch. Das ist LEISE LEISE LEISE.

Für mich ist die Palit 1070 das Beste was man so erwerben kann.

GAINWARD IS PALIT EGAL HALT. Geschmacksache.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Primrose schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ich zwar gerne eine AMD GPU zwecks Freesync-Support haben würde - ich kann jedoch auf ein Leistungsplus nicht mehr warten.



Dann würd ich mich an Deiner Stelle nach ner möglichst schnellen, gebrauchten AMD karte umsehen und dann bei Gelegenheit(evtl. 2017) auf was schnelles neues von AMD aufrüsten.
Das freesync is ja nicht gerade total unwichtig für's gaming.
Mir würd's jedenfalls so gehen.

Und wenn Du ne gebraucht gekaufte wieder verkaufst, hast Du evtl. nicht so viel Wertverlust.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Framinator: Ist doch der selbe Kühler und Gainward gehört auch zu Palit. Im Vergleich zu EVGA stinkt jeglicher Support ab und nur 2 Jahre sind zu wenig, die weigern sich dies wenigstens auf 3 Jahre zu erhöhen.

Mit dem Kauf eines Free Sync Monitors, hat er sich eigentlich schon längst für eine AMD Karte entschieden.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ne von AMD hab ich genug. Die verarschern ja richtig. Da können Mainboards durchbrennen. Das muss gesagt werden. Weil es so ist! (Und das muss immer gesagt werden)

Ja Duvar. Gainward ist gleich Palit.

Ich hab die Palit 1070 Gamerock. Und die rockt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mit dem Kauf eines Free Sync Monitors, hat er sich eigentlich schon längst für eine AMD Karte entschieden.


Weil, auch jeder Freesync und G-Sync braucht.... 
Wenn er sich schon eine AMD holt, lohnt es sich mehr auf Vega zu warten.


Framinator schrieb:


> Ja Duvar. Gainward ist gleich Palit.


Ist der Kühler aus Metall ? Sieht auf Bildern so aus.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> ne von AMD hab ich genug. Die verarschern ja richtig. Da können Mainboards durchbrennen. Das muss gesagt werden. Weil es so ist! (Und das muss immer gesagt werden)
> 
> Ja Duvar. Gainward ist gleich Palit.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nal-starker-verkaufsstart-21.html#post8313904



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Weil, auch jeder Freesync und G-Sync braucht....
> Wenn er sich schon eine AMD holt, lohnt es sich mehr auf Vega zu warten.



Wozu soll man sich einen Gsync Monitor kaufen und dann eine AMD Karte verbauen oder umgekehrt?
Aber ich sehe schon mit dir zu diskutieren ist sinnlos.


----------



## Primrose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dann würd ich mich an Deiner Stelle nach ner möglichst schnellen, gebrauchten AMD karte umsehen und dann bei Gelegenheit(evtl. 2017) auf was schnelles neues von AMD aufrüsten.
> Das freesync is ja nicht gerade total unwichtig für's gaming.
> Mir würd's jedenfalls so gehen.
> 
> Und wenn Du ne gebraucht gekaufte wieder verkaufst, hast Du evtl. nicht so viel Wertverlust.


Das ist eigentlich eine gute Idee. 
Was hältst du denn von der R9 FuryX?


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Computer sagt Nein


Gainward hat denselben Kühler keine Panik. Wenn du die Karte bekommst ist das gut. Ist fast alles AUSVERKAUFT!

Kaum im Lager sind die nVidia Karten WEG!

Ich bin froh "nur" 500 bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Primrose schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich eine gute Idee.
> Was hältst du denn von der R9 FuryX?



Schau mal hier AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Eine 480 ist nur 17% langsamer als eine FuryX @ Full HD, mit den Customdesigns sinkt dieser Abstand auf rund 10%, also nicht mehr nennenswert.
Dann gibts noch den VRAM Unterschied 4 vs 8, aber dies passt alles nicht hier in diesen Thread, am besten du startest einen eigenen.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1070 ist ne Super Karte. Deswegen ist die schwer zu bekommen. Logisch, oder?

@Computer sagt nein: sobald du die karte hast viel Spass damit. Die ist einfach Super. 96% sag ich nur.

Meine Beurteilung der Palit. 96%! ich hab sie und geb sie nicht mehr her.

Ein Goldstück. Die Beste Graka die ich jemals hatte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wozu soll man sich einen Gsync Monitor kaufen und dann eine AMD Karte verbauen oder umgekehrt?
> Aber ich sehe schon mit dir zu diskutieren ist sinnlos.


Weil G-Sync Monitore einfach absurd teuer sind ?!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

man kauft freesync weil einem Gsync zu teuer ist?  merkste selber oder?


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Computer sagt nein: Die Gainward ist dasselbe wie Palit. Selber Kühler und Bauteile. Sei froh wenn die zeitnah kommt Alles ausverkauft. Kaum im Lager gleich weg.

die verkaufen sich super. Ich hab eine Palit ergattert. 500 ist OK für die Leistung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> man kauft freesync weil einem Gsync zu teuer ist?  merkste selber oder?


Hab ich auch gemacht. Ich brauche beides nicht. 



Framinator schrieb:


> Computer sagt nein: Die Gainward ist dasselbe wie Palit. Selber Kühler und Bauteile. Sei froh wenn die zeitnah kommt Alles ausverkauft. Kaum im Lager gleich weg.
> 
> die verkaufen sich super. Ich hab eine Palit ergattert. 500 ist OK für die Leistung.


Ich bezahle 509€ Euro für die GLH. 
Freu mich schon.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Viel Spass mit der Karte. Sie ist es wert. Und lass dir nichts erzählen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gemacht. Ich brauche beides nicht.
> 
> 
> Ich bezahle 509€ Euro für die GLH.
> Freu mich schon.



dann hätte man sich auch einen ohne kaufen können und das Geld sparen können


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Computer sagt Nein

es gibt halt viele Neider. Leider. So ist das halt. Lass die erzählen und nebenbei schön zocken

Die 500 Euro sind OK die Karten werden den Händlern aus den Armen gerissen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Primrose schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich eine gute Idee.
> Was hältst du denn von der R9 FuryX?



Eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber die Gebrauchtpreise(hab mal eben geschaut) sind wohl leider nicht so niedrig, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte.
So richtig günstig gibt's da bei AMD auch gerade nix, nicht mal gebraucht, was ne echte Lösung wäre(mit der Leistung).

Tja ... ansonsten verkauf den Monitor, hol Dir einen mit Gsync und ne 1080


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit der Karte. Sie ist es wert. Und lass dir nichts erzählen.



Ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich damit, wenn ja hast du den Thread wohl nicht gelesen, denn es ging nie darum, welche Karte sich Computer sagt Nein kaufen will oder gekauft hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> dann hätte man sich auch einen ohne kaufen können und das Geld sparen können


Gibt es nicht. 4K und 27 Zoll hatte zwangsläufig Freesync dabei.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

das ist dann aber was anderes als in seinem Fall in der Regel ist es so wenn man sich so einen Monitor kauft, hat man auch vor das jeweilige produkt zu Nutzen


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Palit GTX 1070 ist super und ich würde 96% geben. OK? Oder habt ihr was dagegen? Und Gainward ist gleich Palit!

Absolut leise fast LAUTLOSE Karte. GEIL!


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Die Palit GTX 1070 ist super und ich würde 96% geben. OK? Oder habt ihr was dagegen? Und Gainward ist gleich Palit!



Sorry aber haste vllt schon nen Kasten Bier intus oder so?


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

nein. Ich bin begeistert ich hab die Karte im Rechner und hab schon DOOM gespielt. Mal ehrlich frag mal den Raff. Ist der besoffen?

96% PLATIN KARTE. PUNKT.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

naja die Firmen gehören eigentlich zusammen das stimmt schon, das heißt aber eben nicht das die Karten die gleichen


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> nein. Ich bin begeistert ich hab die Karte im Rechner und hab schon DOOM gespielt. Mal ehrlich frag mal den Raff. Ist der besoffen?
> 
> 96% PLATIN KARTE. PUNKT.



Das ist ja schön und gut, nur was hat es mit hier mit zu tun, denn darum geht es die ganze Zeit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-1070-laberthread-pascal-234.html#post8315402
Keiner hat gesagt die 1070 ist schlecht oder zu Computer sagt Nein gesagt, kauf die Karte bloß nicht usw.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> naja die Firmen gehören eigentlich zusammen das stimmt schon, das heißt aber eben nicht das die Karten die gleichen


Laut PCGH und Computerbase sind sie identisch bei der 1000er Reihe.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Framinator: Schön, dass Du Deinen Spass mit der neuen karte hast. So muss das sein !


----------



## Framinator (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist mein Urteil. Und dann kann man kaufen. SO bin jetzt raus. Ciao.

Chris machs gut. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Laut PCGH und Computerbase sind sie identisch bei der 1000er Reihe.



habe ich auch nicht behauptet


----------



## danomat (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man sollte aber bitte nur die leisting der palit loben. 

Die 500€ sind absolut überzogen.  Aber solange leute wie ich und "ihr" die karten kaufen wird sich das auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Chris machs gut. Bis zum nächsten mal.



Ja, ebenso ! Viel Spaß !


----------



## TR2N (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Leute. Ist hier die Rede von der Game Rock oder der Game Rock Premium? Und wo ist der Unterschied bei den beiden? Die Jetstream hingegen, ist die baugleich?


----------



## kyroR (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

:alit Products - Grafikkarten :: 

einfach mal die Modelle von Palit vergleichen, dann siehst du schon wo der Unterschiede zwischen der Game Rock und der Premium bzw. der Jetstream liegen.
Das ist glaube ich einfacher als alles einzeln aufzulisten


----------



## Primrose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber die Gebrauchtpreise(hab mal eben geschaut) sind wohl leider nicht so niedrig, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte.
> So richtig günstig gibt's da bei AMD auch gerade nix, nicht mal gebraucht, was ne echte Lösung wäre(mit der Leistung).
> 
> Tja ... ansonsten verkauf den Monitor, hol Dir einen mit Gsync und ne 1080



Ich glaube ich werde mir wohl eine Custom RX 480 holen, wie Duvar vorgeschlagen hat, bis Vega herauskommt. Nur zum Übergang.  Sie sollte mir erstmal ein Leistungsplus geben, denke ich.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann doch eher ne gebrauchte 290 für 180 euro...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

das muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Ist das normal das GPU-Z einen niedrigeren Takt anzeigt? MSI-Afterburner und Palit Thundermaster zeigen einen höheren Takt als die 1964Mhz im GPU-Z an...


Schau mal unter "Sensoren", denn dort wird der wirkliche Boosttakt angezeigt & dieser sollte zum Afterburner oder Thundermaster auch identisch sein ...

PS: Was für ein Spiel & was für ein Krimi im Elfmeterschießen ...


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe gerade mein Step Up gecheckt. Die EVGA GTX 1070 ACX 3.0 wurde restlos gestrichen. Geblieben ist nur die FE der 1070 -.-

Habs jetzt trotzdem angerissen, auf meiner 980Ti ist ja eh noch der Accelero Xtreme IV drau, den kann ich ja problemlos auf die 1070 packen.


----------



## Optimus1991 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat einer von den 1080 besitzern WoW und könnte mal sagen wie viel Fps man in Ashran hat?


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde die 980ti nicht durch ne 1070 ersetzen. Die 1070 ist schwächer.
Warum  machst du denn das?


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1070 ist minimal langsamer. Vll. 2-3 %

1. Neue Architektur
2. Mehr Vram
3. Weniger Verbrauch
4. EVGA
5. Hab ich noch besagten Kühler hier, womit ich die Karte fast lautlos kühlen könnte.
6. EVGA
7. Siehe 4. und 6. 

Ach ganz wichtig: Habe ja die 980Ti FTW für 499 mit Gaming Stuhl bekommen. Auf der Rechnung, welche EVGA fürs Step Up ja haben möchte, steht eine 980Ti FTW + GRATIS Stuhl für 499 € druff. 

Wenn ich Glück hab, gibts die 1070 somit effektiv für 330 € ^^

PS: Die 5 Jahre Garantie nicht zu vergessen, welche ja übertragen werden.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die 1070 ist minimal langsamer. Vll. 2-3 %
> 
> 1. Neue Architektur
> 2. Mehr Vram
> ...


deswegen ginst du über 500€ aus? das wäre in meinen Augen ja eine ziemliche Geldverschwendung aber jedem das seine


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

? Geldverschwendung ? Wo ?

Ich habe eine GTX 980Ti FTW für 499 € gekauft. Inkl. Diesen Gaming Stuhl: Nitro Concepts C80 Comfort Gaming Stuhl - schwarz

Das "Upgrade" kostet mich keine Cent.

Und da ich eh nen Stuhl brauchte, kam mir das Angebot recht. Effektiv kostete Die 980Ti 330 € >> Upgrade auf 1070 FE 0€.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

trotzdem ist das ja quasi die gleiche Karte, aber wie bereits geschrieben, das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo ist das denn die gleiche Karte?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn die gleiche Karte?


 sie liefert die selbe Leistung ab? Sie ist eine Ti in einem anderen Verfahren mehr nicht, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, lasse ich mich diesmal mit dir auch nicht auf eine Diskussion ein, das führt zu nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, weil nur weil sie dieselbe Leistung hat, ist es nicht dieselbe Karte.
Die 1070 hat neue Features, neuere Anschlüsse, weniger Stromverbrauch und mehr VRAM.
Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.
Wenn du nur nach der Leistung gehst, ist dann die Fury X auch die gleiche Karte?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, weil nur weil sie dieselbe Leistung hat, ist es nicht dieselbe Karte.
> Die 1070 hat neue Features, neuere Anschlüsse, weniger Stromverbrauch und mehr VRAM.
> Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.
> Wenn du nur nach der Leistung gehst, ist dann die Fury X auch die gleiche Karte?



wie ich bereits sagte Maxwell im neuen Verfahren mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich würde die 980ti nicht durch ne 1070 ersetzen. Die 1070 ist schwächer.
> Warum  machst du denn das?


Ist es nicht eher umgekehrt so ? Alleine durch den VRAM hat die 1070 gewisse Vorteile in höheren Auflösungsbereichen.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist richtig, in 8k hab ich eine sehr hohe vram auslastung. Deswegen lohnt sich imo ein sidegrade zur 1070 ( in meinem fall )


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für 4k ist die 1070 was schwach.
Für alles andere sind 6GB dicke ausreichenD. 
Je 980ti Modell ist sie schneller als eine 1070.

Wenn Sie sich keinen Aufpreis kostet, dann ist es gleich.  Ob es sinnvoll ist,?
Dir überlassen. 
Von der Leistung her, bedingt.

Aber wenn es dir rein drum geht,  das neuste im  PC zu haben, dann mach es.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Doppelpost.  Sorry!


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dafür ist die 1070 für WQHD prima geeignet


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und die 980ti genauso. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. 
Da es ihn nichts kostet, kann er das ja machen. 
Benchmarks Zeigen, das die 1070 meist knapp gleich auf ist.

Wenn es nix kostet, dann ja.
Wenn es was kostet, dann lohnt sich ein Upgrade von einer 980ti nicht auf eine 1070.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Dafür ist die 1070 für WQHD prima geeignet



So wie die 980 TI.
Ich finde die 1070 nicht schlecht aber die die eine 980 TI haben brauchen sich wegen den 2 GB mehr VRAM keine Gedanken machen, die 1070 hat die Leistung einer 980 TI, manchmal etwas mehr, manchmal etwas weniger, je nach Game. Bei einen Neukauf ist es schon schwerer, da würde ich die 1070 favorisieren, da moderner.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für 4k zu schwach? Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung. Jedes Spiel läuft bei mir in 4k und hohen Details mit 40 fps und mehr. Sofern man die regler bedienen kann.

The divison läuft mit 45 fps. 
Mirrors edge 2 mit 50 fps.
Doom mit 60 fps.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich brauch mindesten 60 FPS, sonst wird mir da alles zu schwammig.
Gsync könnte das zwar ändern, aber da warte ich noch auf vernünftige Panele, TN kommt mir nichts ins Haus. Aber für 4K ist auch eine 1080 nicht das wahre, die kommt da auch schon an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt drauf an von welcher Seite man es betrachtet.
Ich kann mit der 1080 4K mit 700 FPS füttern, ich kann mit der 1080 6FPS in FHD haben.

Die Games haben Regler.

http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg
http://abload.de/img/rottr_2016_06_20_10_22ou4x.jpg


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Klar, ne 980 Ti würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt durch eine 1070 ersetzen, wenn man aber von einer 970 oder noch etwas schwächerem kommt, lohnt sich das allemal


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auch ne 970 reicht für wqhd


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man sich bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen mit weniger als 60FPS oder zurückgeschraubten Details zufrieden gibt, dann ja.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> ...Für alles andere sind 6GB dicke ausreichenD...


Das neue TombRaider oder Mirrors Edge nehmen die ~8,2GB dankend an & ich denke mal, im Laufe der Zeit wird das nicht weniger.
Dennoch ....das Schöne am PC sind doch die Regler, denn man kann seine Soft an die vorhandene Hardware entsprechend anpassen & jaa, selbst eine 970er kann bspw. für 1440p absolut zufriedenstellend performen ...


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, ROTTR füllt bei mir in 1080p locker 7GB VRAM, wenn ich alles aufdrehe


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab gestern mal GTAV getestet. Mit fast Maxsettings (Gras sehr hoch), MSAA 4-Fach, restliche Regler gaanz rechts, verweile ich doch gelegentlich @1440p im CPU-Limit (die Frames sind trotzdem sehr gut). Die Graka ist dann je nach Szene nur bis ca. 75-80% ausgelastet. Ich will damit sagen, die 1080er hat einfach dicke Power. 
Vielleicht mach ich heute noch ein kurzes Filmchen & poste es ...


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Immer bedenken, nur weil ein Spiel mehr als 6GB füllen kann, bedeutet das nicht, dass es mit 6GB ruckelt.


----------



## TR2N (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



sharonna schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht, werde nun die MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC nehmen.
> Finde es komisch das man zu keiner MSI review/videos findet, der Armor auch nicht.
> 
> EDIT: Hat jemand erfahrung mit der karte ? temps / lautstärke


Und? Wie ist die Karte? Interessiere mich auch für das Modell


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Immer bedenken, nur weil ein Spiel mehr als 6GB füllen kann, bedeutet das nicht, dass es mit 6GB ruckelt.



Und immer bedenken das neue Engines wie z.b. die von Mirrors Edge auch gerne Details einfach abschaltet wenn der Speicher nicht ausreicht. Dann ruckelt es zwar nicht, aber man verzichtet (unbewusst) auf Detais.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gerade mal in die Tests in der neuen PCGH geguckt.
Ne Palit Gamerock oder Gainward Phoenix sind wesentlich leiser als ihre Pendants der GTX 980ti, 0,7-08 sone vs 1,3-2,0 sone.
Dazu noch ca 80W weniger Verbrauch.
Wenn man dazu noch die 2GB mehr VRAM, DP 1.3/1.4 und die neuen Features sieht, lohnt es durchaus ne 1070 zu kaufen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Für 4k zu schwach? Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung. Jedes Spiel läuft bei mir in 4k und hohen Details mit 40 fps und mehr. Sofern man die regler bedienen kann.
> 
> The divison läuft mit 45 fps.
> Mirrors edge 2 mit 50 fps.
> Doom mit 60 fps.



Dann kauf Dir eine GTX980!
Mit der kannst Du auch in 4K spielen, sofern Du die Regler bedienen kannst!


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Mit der kannst Du auch in 4K spielen, sofern Du die Regler bedienen kannst!



Aber genau das ist es doch, was viele nicht wahrhaben wollen. Es gibt immer einen Weg. Das muss man nicht sofort ins lächerliche ziehen.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Dann kauf Dir eine GTX980!
> Mit der kannst Du auch in 4K spielen, sofern Du die Regler bedienen kannst!


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich hatte ne 980 drin und keinerlei probleme. Nur der speicher hat limitiert. Es muss nicht immer ultra details sein, den unterschied sieht man sowieso nicht.

Mal sehen, wie lange das step up dauert.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ihr habt Probleme, ich zocke seit längerem auf einem UHD Monitor mit einer 290


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Und immer bedenken das neue Engines wie z.b. die von Mirrors Edge auch gerne Details einfach abschaltet wenn der Speicher nicht ausreicht. Dann ruckelt es zwar nicht, aber man verzichtet (unbewusst) auf Detais.



Auch schon bei 6GB? Naja, deswegen kauft sich ja auch ne Titan wenn man High-End will. Zu viel VRAM gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme, ich zocke seit längerem auf einem UHD Monitor mit einer 290



Hast du deine 290 nicht verkauft? 
& was holst du dir jetzt?


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Doch habe ich, warte aber auf Geldeingang. Ich bin noch am überlegen, tendiere zur 480 Nitro, aber mal schauen was eine 1060 zustande bringen wird, weil die Karte wird dann ja demnächst in den Rechner meiner Lebensgefährtin wandern und die muss ja nicht unnötig viel Strom verbraten^^


----------



## Watertouch (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich schein mit meiner Phoenix echt die Siliziumlotterie gewonnen zu haben. 2164MHZ rockstable und dabei seeeeehr leise [hätte ich von Gainward/Palit nach dem PCGH Test auch nicht anders erwartet]. Leider hab ich recht starkes Spulenfiepen, aber einen solchen Chip möchte ich nicht zurückschicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich schein mit meiner Phoenix echt die Siliziumlotterie gewonnen zu haben. 2164MHZ rockstable und dabei seeeeehr leise [hätte ich von Gainward/Palit nach dem PCGH Test auch nicht anders erwartet]. Leider hab ich recht starkes Spulenfiepen, aber einen solchen Chip möchte ich nicht zurückschicken.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Läuft bei dir, supi und hgw


----------



## suarsg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin recht neu was Grafikkarten angeht und die Frage wurde hier in ähnlicher Form schon mal gestellt. Allerdings sind mir implizite Unterschiede nicht ersichtlich.

Nach dem Computerbase-Test wollte ich mir eine 1080 Palit GameRock Premium oder Gainward Phoenix GLH kaufen - allerdings eher die Gainward, weil die GameRock mir doch etwas zu verspielt aussieht.
Es gibt ja noch die Palit Super JetStream, die von allen dreien am besten aussieht, leider erkenne ich bis auf die etwas niedrigeren Taktraten keinen Unterschied. Die Gründe warum ich Palit bzw. Gainward interessant finde: niedrige Temperaturen, leise, wenig Stromverbrauch (im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz).

Frage 1: Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die Super JetStream im Vergleich zur GameRock Premium sich lediglich durch niedrigere Taktraten unterscheidet (abgesehen vom Kühlerdesign) und dementsprechend es die gleichen Karten sind, nur dass Palit bei der GameRock Premium garantiert, dass sie unter den höheren Taktraten läuft? Daraus lässt sich aber sicherlich nicht schlussfolgern, dass die Super JetStream diese nicht schafft, richtig? Die GTX 1080 scheinen ja OC-Potenzial zu haben, ich vermute also mal es wird sehr wahrscheinlich sein die Super JetStream auf GameRock Premium-Niveau zu bekommen?

Frage 2: Wenn ich die Super JetStream auf die gleichen Taktraten übertakte auf der die GameRock Premium läuft, hat sie dann noch immer diese geringen Temperaturen und Stromverbrauch wie in dem Computerbase-Test? Oder wären diese Werte dann schlechter?


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die sind alle auf etwa selbem Niveau, Kühler sind gleich nur die Taktraten ab Werk bissl verändert, wenn man jedoch manuell übertaktet, kommen alle in den Bereich von rund 2000-2100MHz.
Gainward gehört zu Palit wohlgemerkt. Also ist es im Endeffekt sinnvoller die kostengünstigste dieser Karten zu nehmen.
Oder du kaufst dir jene Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Die ist dann auch auf 1080 Niveau wenn übertaktet, aber die 1080 setzt sich dann rund 20% ab von der wenn man die übertaktet, ob es sich lohnt den Aufpreis dafür zu zahlen? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.


----------



## suarsg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> wenn man jedoch manuell übertaktet, kommen alle in den Bereich von rund 2000-2100MHz.


Das ist der Teil den ich nicht ganz verstehe - wieso gibt es dann eine "GameRock Premium" und eine normale "GameRock", wenn es im Endeffekt die gleichen Karten sind nach Übertaktung? Da muss es doch einen Unterschied geben, der den höheren Preis rechtfertigt? (Taktratenversprechen mal außen vorgelassen, da sich ja scheinbar fast alle gut übertakten lassen)


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Speicher ist auch noch übertaktet. Bei der Non Premium nicht.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



suarsg schrieb:


> Das ist der Teil den ich nicht ganz verstehe - wieso gibt es dann eine "GameRock Premium" und eine normale "GameRock", wenn es im Endeffekt die gleichen Karten sind nach Übertaktung? Da muss es doch einen Unterschied geben, der den höheren Preis rechtfertigt? (Taktratenversprechen mal außen vorgelassen, da sich ja scheinbar fast alle gut übertakten lassen)



Nein.


----------



## suarsg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also kann ich mit gutem Gewissen zu einer Super JetStream greifen, etwas übertakten und mich dann weiterhin über niedrige Temperaturen und Stromverbrauch wie bei der GameRock Premium freuen?  Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Im Prinzip ja.
Wenn man halt nicht selber übertakten will, greift mal zur höher getakteten.


----------



## TK50 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist dieser Preis eigentlich nicht Top?
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Grafikkarte 8 GB GDDR5 ZT-P10800C-10P

Bin grad hin und her gerisse ob ich es direkt kaufen soll


----------



## the_leon (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 5€ wäre mir der Aufpreis zur palit wert.
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und es gibt 1080 ab 659€ so geil is dein Preis ned


----------



## TK50 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Zotac ist in anbetracht der Garantie eigentlich unschlagbar. Die geringen MHz und Db sollten nicht ausschalggebend sein.
Temperatur schon eher aber mein Case ist von vorneherein kühl.
Die 659€, das sind die KFA2 Produkte. Es gibt keine Test dazu. Wieos nicht? Wie sind diese Karten?


----------



## the_leon (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das sind DHE Designs.
Die haben das Rev PCB und keinen Kühler der dafür sorgt das die Karte nicht überhitzt aber leise sind die Dinger meistens nicht 
Aber ihre Daseinsberechtigungen haben die Karten bei den Wakü Usern die einmal testen ob die Karte funzt und dann kommt der Kühler runter und n Fullcover drauf


----------



## MrLoL1 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Gamerock haben ein DualBios und zwei Phasen mehr. Normalerweise allerdings unbedeutend, ich würd kaufen, was grad verfügbar ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hat eig schon jemand ne MSI 1070 und kann mir sagen, ob man mit ca .110W Verbrauch wirklich noch 1600 MHz erreicht 

wäre das ungefähr 50% PT?


----------



## Madfurion (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Polaris und DX 12 aus? Gab es da schon irgendwo ausführliche Tests?


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm kein SLI möglich bei der 1060, vermutlich aus Angst, dass die 1080 obsolet wird(?) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Rumors, Part 1 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

An jeder Ecke gibts Tests zur RX480


----------



## Knochey (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und weiter auf die AMP! Extreme warten. Bis auf Verschiebungen des Liefertermins gab's nichts neues diese Woche.

Mache mir immer noch nen bisschen sorgen das ich öfters mit meinen I5 4670K im CPU Limit stecken werde. An alle die ihre 1070/1080 schon haben ^^ Viel Spaß


----------



## the_leon (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also Watertouch hat mit dem 5930K und 1080 die gleichen FPS wie mit nem fx8350


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wobei? Firestrike ?


----------



## Watertouch (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Chinaquads In Spielen in 4K. In niedrigeren Auflösungen macht sich der schwache Prozessor dann doch bemerkbar.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist richtig. In 4k limitiert die gpu. Selbst mein 3570k langweilt sich auf 3 ghz in 4k


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand schon ein Review zur EVGA 1070 FTW gesehen?


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. In 4k limitiert die gpu. Selbst mein 3570k langweilt sich auf 3 ghz in 4k



Komisch, mir fallen auf Anhieb mehrere Games ein, bei denen ich in 4K immer noch im CPU-Limit hänge. Und wo auch mein 4.5Ghz Haswell nicht hilft.

Hängt wie üblich von Software und Settings ab, und nicht vom Namen der Hardware an sich. Eventuell spricht sich das irgendwann rum 

http://abload.de/img/stellaris_2016_05_18_hoszb.jpg
http://abload.de/img/reliccoh2_2015_08_16_f0x7d.jpg
http://abload.de/img/attila_2016_05_03_20_grssj.jpg
http://abload.de/img/arma3_2015_09_05_22_5nxjr0.jpg

Nur so als kleine Auswahl.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ja das gute alte Attila das grillt einem den rechner weg


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie auch alle anderen Teile der Total-War Reihe bis hoch zu Warhammer^^


----------



## Optimus1991 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie viel % Mehrleistung hat man eigentlich von einer 670 auf 1080?


----------



## MrHide (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

weit über 100%! Von der 970 auf die 1080 sinds ja schon über 100%


----------



## Simondasding (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und wie viel ist es von meiner übergans-GTX 650ti auf ne 1080??
Glaubt ihr das lohnt sich? 

Ne mal ehrlich hätte gerne die 1080 FTW:
Hat die schon wer?
Ist die gut?
Wie hoch ist das Powerlimit ab Werk?


----------



## DatSephe (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Steht in der PCGH-Tabelle drinne. Die SC hat 180 watt, die FTW... äh... 180 oder 200, nich so wahnsinnig hoch.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Komisch, mir fallen auf Anhieb mehrere Games ein, bei denen ich in 4K immer noch im CPU-Limit hänge. Und wo auch mein 4.5Ghz Haswell nicht hilft.
> 
> Hängt wie üblich von Software und Settings ab, und nicht vom Namen der Hardware an sich. Eventuell spricht sich das irgendwann rum
> 
> ...


Och hisn, du weisst doch was ich meine. In 4k limitiert so gut wie immer die gpu, Ausnahme Spiele wie deine gezeigten natürlich ausgenommen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat eig schon jemand ne MSI 1070 und kann mir sagen, ob man mit ca .110W Verbrauch wirklich noch 1600 MHz erreicht
> 
> wäre das ungefähr 50% PT?


Ich hab eine und kann dir zumindest sagen was sie max bei mir verbraucht hat. Nämlich ca 270 Watt. 

Mit OC auf 2115/4500 MHz inkl Powertarget von 126% + Spannungserhöhung.
Über 92% des Powertarget waren dann lt. GPU Z dabei ausgelastet.
Ohne Spannungserhöhung ca 80%, das etwa 232 Watt entspricht. 

Ab Werk darf sie sich schon bis zu 230 Watt genehmigen. 

Kann aber beruhigen...@ Stock mit einem Boost Takt von knapp 2 GHz bleibt sie bei ca. 180-200 Watt. 

Denke mit den Normal genannten Boostraten (1797 Mhz) bleibt man bei ca 150-160 Watt. 

Kann's ja mal heute ABEND austesten ob sie mit 1600 MHz bei 110 Watt bleibt. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. O.o

Aber ja 110 Watt entsprechend bei der MSI ungefähr 50 PT. 
Sogar etwas weniger.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der ganze rechner verbraucht 270 watt, oder? Nur die gpu wäre schon recht viel, wie misst du die stromaufnahme der gpu?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Der ganze rechner verbraucht 270 watt, oder? Nur die gpu wäre schon recht viel, wie misst du die stromaufnahme der gpu?


Nein extrem übertaktet waren das für den Ultra Benchmark Parcour 270 Watt allein die Grafikkarte. 

Noch einmal, das war nicht der normal Fall. ^^

Den Verbrauch selbst hab ich anhand der GPU-Z und MSI Afterburner TDP Daten herausgerechnet. 
Dort wird ja in % das verbrauchte Target angegeben. 
Dazu habe ich dann nochmal mit nem Strom Messgerät die Gesamt Leistungsaufnahme beobachtet.
Kam rein rechnerisch so hin. ^^

Du darfst nicht vergessen, die MSI Karte hat das besondere das sie mit angehoben Powertarget bis zu 290 Watt verbrauchen darf und ab Werk bis zu 230 Watt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DatSephe schrieb:


> Steht in der PCGH-Tabelle drinne. Die SC hat 180 watt, die FTW... äh... 180 oder 200, nich so wahnsinnig hoch.



FTW 215 w und letztendlich sind sie doch alle gleich schnell,irgendwie.

Mehrpreis zur FTW lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. Ich hatte sie wegen den RGB LEDs bestellt. Die schönsten hat nur weisse LED.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die FTW hat die bessere Spannungsversorgung


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die EVGA Karten sind leider recht laut im Vergleich zur Palit/Gainward.
EVGA 2,4 Sone und 79°C vs 1,5 Sone 72°C (beides 1080er).
Schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, würde man der Palit erlauben auf 79°C zu gehen, würde der Kühler vllt max 1 Sone laut sein.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



suarsg schrieb:


> Ich bin recht neu was Grafikkarten angeht und die Frage wurde hier in ähnlicher Form schon mal gestellt. Allerdings sind mir implizite Unterschiede nicht ersichtlich.
> 
> Nach dem Computerbase-Test wollte ich mir eine 1080 Palit GameRock Premium oder Gainward Phoenix GLH kaufen - allerdings eher die Gainward, weil die GameRock mir doch etwas zu verspielt aussieht.



Ich empfehle Dir (und allen anderen, die eine 1080 Custom kaufen wollen) die neue PCGH (Printausgabe!  ), die ab kommendem Mittwoch im Handel ist. Ich hab sie am Wochenende übers Abo bekommen und da ist ein sehr ausführlicher und erhellender Vergleich der ganzen 1080 Custom-Karten sowie der 1070 und auch der RX 480 drin. 

Eine ausgesprochen interessante Ausgabe!


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die EVGA Karten sind leider recht laut im Vergleich zur Palit/Gainward.
> EVGA 2,4 Sone und 79°C vs 1,5 Sone 72°C (beides 1080er).
> Schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, würde man der Palit erlauben auf 79°C zu gehen, würde der Kühler vllt max 1 Sone laut sein.



Die FTW hat aber einen größeren kühler. Also dreht sie langsamer.


----------



## Lockeye (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab die Palit mittlerweile auf 2076- 2114 Mhz Core und 5500Mhz Ramtakt gebracht. 
Lüfter läuft auf 50%, Temps liegen unter Last zwischen 60- 67 Grad.

Hab für 10 Minuten Shadowplay angeschmissen und das erste Level von Doom aufgenommen, Performance kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdnoBD2UdDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gmod (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Hab die Palit mittlerweile auf 2076- 2114 Mhz Core und 5500Mhz Ramtakt gebracht.
> Lüfter läuft auf 50%, Temps liegen unter last zwischen 60- 67 Grad.
> 
> Hab für 10 Minuten Shadowplay angeschmissen und das erste Level von Doom aufgenommen, Performance kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.
> ...




Wie viele FPS bringt die Karte im Stock?

VG


----------



## Lockeye (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In Doom kann ich das nicht beurteilen, hier war die Palit schon leicht übertaktet.

In Witcher 3 hat mir das Overclocking 10- 15 Frames gebracht.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nein extrem übertaktet waren das für den Ultra Benchmark Parcour 270 Watt allein die Grafikkarte.
> 
> Noch einmal, das war nicht der normal Fall. ^^
> 
> ...


Für eine 1070??


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Die FTW hat aber einen größeren kühler. Also dreht sie langsamer.


Nein, die Gamerock und Phoenix haben einen grösseren Kühler.
Die Lüfter haben die gleiche Grösse.
Die 2,4sone bei 79°C beziehen sich direkt auf die FTW.


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich dachte du meinst die 1080 sc von Evga. Da ist der Kühler kleiner als bei der ftw.

Ich bin mir aber sicher,  daß sie leise ist. 
Bei jay2cents war sie kaum zu hören. 
Wenn das Gehäuse gesäumt ist, wird man bestimmt nicht viel hören. Wenn ich meine surround Anlage anhabe, dann höre ich eh keine Lüfter mehr!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Ich hab sie am Wochenende übers Abo bekommen und da ist ein sehr  ausführlicher und erhellender Vergleich der ganzen 1080 Custom-Karten  sowie der 1070 und auch der RX 480 drin...


Ich hab mein Exemplar auch am Samstag erhalten (02.07) & ich kann die Ausgabe ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Wie immer, eine gelungene Übersicht & weckt Kaufimpulse.^^

@Lockeye
Schönes Vid! Was ist denn der erste Prozentwert bei GPU1? Ist das die GPU-Last oder das Power-Limit/Target?


*edit:*
THX ...


----------



## Lockeye (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Power-Target


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich dachte du meinst die 1080 sc von Evga. Da ist der Kühler kleiner als bei der ftw.
> 
> Ich bin mir aber sicher,  daß sie leise ist.
> Bei jay2cents war sie kaum zu hören.
> Wenn das Gehäuse gesäumt ist, wird man bestimmt nicht viel hören. Wenn ich meine surround Anlage anhabe, dann höre ich eh keine Lüfter mehr!


Naja, Videos sagen nicht viel aus.
Da sollte man eher nach Messwerten und den eigenen Erfahrungen gehen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC - Ubertaktet, aber nur 17 Zentimeter lang - GameStar

Niedlich


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, Videos sagen nicht viel aus.
> Da sollte man eher nach Messwerten und den eigenen Erfahrungen gehen.



Ich berichte wenn meine endlich mal geliefert wird. Warte schon seit 4 Wochen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Für eine 1070??


Das ist nur bei der MSI so. 
Die meisten anderen dürfen bloß max. ca. 200 Watt ziehen.
Ein paar Ausnahmen mit anhebung des Powertarget bis zu 230 Watt.

MSI ist da die absolute Ausnahme das die bereits @stock bis zu 230 Watt ziehen DARF! und eine Erhöhung des Powertargets um weitere 26% das ungefähr 290 Watt entspricht, zulässt.

Das heißt aber nicht das die auch soviel zieht. ^^

In der Praxis sind das eher Dank dem hohen Boosttakt in der Summe 180 Watt. 

Geforce GTX 1070: Custom-Designs in der Ubersicht - bis zu 300 Watt Powertarget [Update]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich berichte wenn meine endlich mal geliefert wird. Warte schon seit 4 Wochen.


Das Problem ist aber auch, das Lautstärke sehr subjektiv ist.
Für den einen sind 3 sone vollkommen ok und für den anderen viel zu laut.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wen es interessiert, mein step up ist nach einem tag durch, musste 6 euro für den versand bezahlen. Karte werde ich wohl morgen losschicken und am ende der woche ne nagelneue 1070 fe in den Händen halten. Da kommt dann der accelero druff und dann ist ruhe im karton. Billiger gibts keine 1070.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

"Step-Up" ist halt schon was feines & Feedback ist doch gerne erwünscht. ~1080er FE-Niveau könnte je nach Soft & Settings erreicht werden & genieße die zuätzliche 2GB-VRAM.^^

*edit:*
Ich hab vorhin ein Vid von GTA5 erstellt, mit einem gelegentlichen CPU-Limit & ordentliche Settings. Upload folgt gerade & wird natürlich noch gepostet.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollte mir früher oder später eine 1070 kaufen. Kann man jetzt schon zuschlagen, oder sollte man noch ein wenig warten (bzgl. Preis und Verfügbarkeit)?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ich würde mal sagen wenn alle gut verfügbar sind werden sie max 50€ günstiger 

aber wer weiß wann es soweit ist


neue Bilder von der 1060
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Pictured in All its Glory

irgendwie sehe ich auf der Platine keinen 6 Pol Aschluss

vllt einen 1050 mit <75W TDP


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die haben doch nicht ernsthaft den 6pol am Kühler oder ?


----------



## Simondasding (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also zu der EVGA FTW 1080 danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Der Kühler kann ruhig was lauter sein, da mich das nicht viel stört und ich eh meistens ein Headset nutze. Es geht mir hauptsächlich um das PCB(ist das gut?), das maximale Powerlimit und den Service, weil da wahrscheinlich bald nen Wasserkühler(oder anderer Kühler) drauf kommt. Hab gehört bei Evga ist das kein Ding mit nem anderen Kühler drauf stimmt das?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die haben doch nicht ernsthaft den 6pol am Kühler oder ?



und die 2 Dicken Lötstellen sind dann wohl der Anschluss der Kabel die von hinten kommen xD


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Also zu der EVGA FTW 1080 danke schon mal für die Antworten.
> Der Kühler kann ruhig was lauter sein, da mich das nicht viel stört und ich eh meistens ein Headset nutze. Es geht mir hauptsächlich um das PCB(ist das gut?), das maximale Powerlimit und den Service, weil da wahrscheinlich bald nen Wasserkühler(oder anderer Kühler) drauf kommt. Hab gehört bei Evga ist das kein Ding mit nem anderen Kühler drauf stimmt das?



EVGA ist hochwertig.
Und Garantie verlierst du nicht,  wenn du einen anderen Kühler drauf machst.
Auch das auszuwechseln der Leitpaste ist erlaubt.


----------



## the_leon (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

OC auch erlaubt meines wissens


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast hier schon jemand ein 1070er sli und kann mal drüber berichten? Bin noch unentschlossen ob ich mit noch einer 1070 holen soll, Oder das step up Programm auf eine 1080 nutzen so. Mikroruckler sind nicht das Problem, da ich schon 2 290x hatte.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taonris (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß irgendwer wann die 1080er Palits wieder verfügbar sind. Die Daten von Mindfactory scheinen ja nicht sehr aussagekräftig zu sein.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal GTAV getestet. Mit fast Maxsettings (Gras sehr hoch), MSAA 4-Fach....


Man  achte auf das gelegentliche CPU-Limit (GPU-Last), welches während der  Fahrt meine 1080er z.T. nur ~75%+ auslastet. Im Menü wird die Graka zu  ~50% beansprucht, welches in ~144FPS mündet, da dort GSync  greift und somit "gedeckelt" wird.
Dennoch natürlich seehr gut spielbar &  GSync wertet eine gewisse Smoothness noch spürbar auf. Lässt sich auf  einem Vid nur nicht erkennen, aber das ist auch nicht "Thema", sondern  die Power von einer 1080er. Am Ende vom Vid aktiviere ich noch TXAA  & sichtbare 1440p sollte das Video in Kürze/Bälde zur Verfügung  stellen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCb4L3cZ4jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin zusammen,

ichhabe mir gerade die GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample von Gainward bestellt... hab ich einen Fehler gemacht?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

abgesehen davon das du wahrscheinlich etwas auf die Karte warten musst, nicht nein.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Hatte zuerst die 1080er bestellt, aber war mir im Endeffekt dann doch zu teuer, so dass ich die Bestellung geändert habe.

Sind die Gainward -Karten denen von Palit 1zu1 baugleich?


----------



## smashbob (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Hatte zuerst die 1080er bestellt, aber war mir im Endeffekt dann doch zu teuer, so dass ich die Bestellung geändert habe.
> 
> Sind die Gainward -Karten denen von Palit 1zu1 baugleich?



Ich habe mal gelesen, dass Sie nich 1 zu 1 ähneln, aber die Kühler zB relativ ähnlich sind.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gainward und Palit nutzen das gleiche PCB bei den gleichwertigen Karten.
Auch die Kühler sind gleich, ist halt der selbe Verein.


----------



## Lockeye (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist das nicht egal?

Habe die "billigste" Palit und konnte diese auch auf 2,1Ghz Core und 5500Mhz Ramtakt bringen und das bei niedrigen Temps und flüsterleisem Betrieb.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gerade eben die 980Ti vom Accelero wieder zurückgebaut, eingetütet und zur Post gebracht.

Mit viel viel Glück hab ich Ende der Woche meine 1070FE von EVGA, da kommt direkt der Accelero Xtreme IV druff, mal sehen, was damit geht.

2,1 Ghz sollten ja kein Problem darstellen mit dem Kühler


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, vielleicht könnte das pt dir in die Quere kommen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DatSephe (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die FE´s sind so hübsch und blower mag ich auch... wenn die nich ständig an wären die lüfter. Dieses leichte luftgeräusch macht einen (mich) irre. :c


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht könnte das pt dir in die Quere kommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Von mir aus sinds halt nur 2050 Mhz. Schwamm drüber. Ob ich nun 50 oder 49,5 fps hab, spielt für mich keinen Unterschied. Hauptsache so schnell wie die 980Ti, leiser und weniger Strom Verbrauch.


----------



## the_leon (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Neues Bios 
Oder du bastelst dir eine Steuerung für die Karten das unter 20% PWM Stillstand herrscht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das sollte klappen & zu den Taktraten volle Zustimmung, denn das macht sich nur im Bench "a kleins Muggeseggele" bemerkbar (Score). Real merkt man das nicht ....


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur welches BIOS sollte man nehmen? Habe noch keines online gefunden

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## suarsg (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für alle die noch auf der Suche sind: Alternate hat gerade die EVGA 1080 SC auf Lager.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zotac?
 Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja nun die EVGA GTX1080 FTW kaufen aber nach dem Test von PCGH im Heft überzeugt mich rein vom Testbericht die Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme mehr. Auch Zotac bietet laut Hompapge eine Verlängerung der Garantie auf 5 Jahre.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat eig schon jemand ne MSI 1070 und kann mir sagen, ob man mit ca .110W Verbrauch wirklich noch 1600 MHz erreicht
> 
> wäre das ungefähr 50% PT?



So hab´s jetzt mal ausprobiert. Also mit 110 Watt kann ich nicht dienen. Es sind ca. 140 Watt.
Komme auf ca 60% Power Target, das bei max 230 Watt, in etwa dann die 140 Watt ergeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand´s aber viel krasser, das die Karte bei the Division auf max Details in 1080p so weit untertaktet noch die 60 fps AVG packt. 
In 4K immerhin noch ca. 25 fps. 


Kann es übrigens sein, das 5K kaum mehr Leistung kostet als 4K?? O.o
Dank meines 1440p Monitors kann ich ja durch DSR bis auf 5K hoch.

Normal getaktet komme ich bei the Division in 4K auf ca 30 fps avg.
In 5K sind es immerhin noch ca. 25 fps avg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikspeicher wird dabei gerade mal 6gb geschluckt. ^^

Edit:

Ahhh jetzt versteh ich erst was du meintest RawMango.  
OK...teste das mal fix. Setze grad das Powertarget im Afterburner herunter und schau was er für nen Takt mitmacht. ^^

*Edit 2:*

So grandiose Neuigkeiten. JA es stimmt! Bei max 50% PT sind es noch immer die 1600 Mhz die gehalten werden. (Bei mir lag im Mittelfeld 48% PT an, das eben 110 Watt ergibt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt im Klartext: 
The Division, 1080p, max Details mit 60 fps avg und gerade mal ca. *110 Watt Verbrauch!!*   

Was verbraucht noch einmal eine RX 480 und was leistet sie dabei?


----------



## RastaBusta (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist es bei meinem Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77-DS3H (rev. 1.0) egal ob die Grafikkarte im PCIEX16 oder PCIEX4 Slot steckt? Ich bekomme mit der Zotac 1070 AMP Extrem ein Platzproblem und müsste sie in den PCIEX4 Slot stecken falls das keine Rolle spielt umso besser.

Mein PCIEX1_2 ist nämlich für meine Soundkarte reserviert und entsprechend wird es eng, ^,. ^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das sollte eine Rolle spielen & kostet normalerweise Performance. Teste es & gebe Feedback.^^
Da wären halt drei "lange" Slots von Vorteil oder ein "kurzer" noch ganz unten.  Wenn die Graka, so wie es sein sollte im obersten Slot eingebaut wird, dann ist das zwar eng, aber dennoch ggf. tragbar & die Temps sagen näheres.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Optimus1991 schrieb:


> Wie viel % Mehrleistung hat man eigentlich von einer 670 auf 1080?




Ich hab den Schitt gemacht.

In genauen % kann ich es nicht ausdrücken, aber mit einem breiten Grinsen. 

P.s.: Hab ja noch gleichzeitig von 24Zoll 16:9 auf 34 Zoll 21:9 gewechselt.
Kino feeling !


----------



## MDJ (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zotac?


Ich habe eine "GTX 970 AMP! Extreme" und die ist Qualitativ sehr gut. Hatte auch schon Kontakt mit dem Support und der war sehr hilfsbereit. Kann da natürlich nur von mir sprechen. Derzeit liebäugle ich auch mit der 1080 von Zotac^^


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das wird ne schwere Entscheidung zwischen 970 und 1070. Für FHD reicht die 1070, aber ob man nicht innerhalb der Haltezeit auf mal einen neuen Monitor kauft... und dann ist natürlich das Leistungsdelta zur 970 bei der 1080 etwas geiler, aber der Preis...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich glaub man braucht für 1440p eine 1080 und für 4k dann eine 1080Ti = )


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab GTA V auch mal laufen lassen, Resultat in 1440p waren 60- 80 FPS 

Settings:

AA = 4x; Reflection AA = 2x, Population Density und Distance Scaling auf 75%; Rest auf Max.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjmN1EIsMHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gras auf Ultra oder hoch?


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Very-High, Settings laufen ab 0:43.

€: Sorry, steht nur auf High, hatte mich verlesen. Ist der Performance Impact in der Stadt spürbar?


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wen es interessiert, Alternate hat die EVGA GTX 1070 Gaming SC auf Lager .

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D

edit:

Ich interessiere mich sehr für das undervolting der 1070. Kann mir da jemand nen Thread empfehlen, wo man mal paar Info´s mehr bekommt?


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wozu undervolten? Du kannst die auf 50% PT setzen und die meisten halten mindestens Baseclock.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde gerne das maximale an Leistung rausholen, dabei aber den Verbrauch so klein wie möglich halten.


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Asus GTX 1080 STRIX ohne OC ist auch lagernd.

8192MB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> ...



Dank für den Test 

haha das is schon der Hammer

wenn das bei der Gigabyte Mini auch so gut geht wäre das die absolute Super Mini ITX Karte



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne das maximale an Leistung rausholen, dabei aber den Verbrauch so klein wie möglich halten.



musste du sicherlich das Bios modden

aber einen Pascal GPU Tweaker gibts bis jetzt glaube ich noch nicht


----------



## Oberarmsheriff (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich glaub man braucht für 1440p eine 1080 und für 4k dann eine 1080Ti = )



Huch, habe mir jetzt eine GTX 1070 bestellt statt einer 1080 da ich aufgrund der Benchmarks dachte eine 1070 langt gut für WQHD.
Ist sie jetzt dafür doch zu schwach ?


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man es drauf anlegt ist jede Karte zu schwach. The sky is the limit^^
Wirst mit einer 1070 @ 1440P zufrieden sein, besser gehts kaum.
Hoffe hast dir die Palit oder Gainward Customversion bestellt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Oberarmsheriff
Je nach Soft & Settings "ist die nicht zu schwach", daher alles eine Frage der Einstellungen. Bedenke, auch eine 1080er kann bereits @1080p "aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen" ...^^
In Summe ist das mMn ein gutes Gespann. 

@Lockeye
Geiles Vid, aber geize nicht mit den Settings & stelle wenigstens den AnisotropFilter auf 16-Fach. Eine 1080er hat Power & die kann man auch entsprechend nutzen & für die ~60FPS+ geht da noch einiges ...


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird eigentlich wer auf die 50% schnellere Titan umsteigen von seiner 1080? Nvidia Pascal-Based Titan 50% Faster than GeForce GTX 1080
Glaub mit der könnte man schon eher gut @ 4k spielen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bisher habe ich keinen Bedarf & bin mit meinem Kärtchen für 1440p wunschlos glücklich. Ich denke mal, "Volta-Performance" könnte mich wieder jucken ...


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glaub der Sprung wird nicht so groß wie jetzt von Maxwell auf Pascal. (also 980 vs 1080 oder 980 Ti vs 1080 Ti demnächst) (Volta 16nm? )


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Oberarmsheriff schrieb:


> Huch, habe mir jetzt eine GTX 1070 bestellt statt einer 1080 da ich aufgrund der Benchmarks dachte eine 1070 langt gut für WQHD.
> Ist sie jetzt dafür doch zu schwach ?


Im Prinzip ist in der 1440p Auflösung eine 1070er und ne 1080er eh fast gleich, vor allem Custom 1070er , da sinds meistens eh nur 5 Fps Unterschied, ob sich das mit neuen Spielen ändern wird bleibt noch offen.


----------



## Oberarmsheriff (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für die Antworten, dann kann ich mich beruhigt auf meine 1070 (Palit Gamerock) freuen 

Nimmt sich die eigentlich garnichts in Bezug auf die Gainward was die Kühlleistung angeht ?
Die Kühler sehen für mich absolut identisch aus


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich wer auf die 50% schnellere Titan umsteigen von seiner 1080? Nvidia Pascal-Based Titan 50% Faster than GeForce GTX 1080
> Glaub mit der könnte man schon eher gut @ 4k spielen.


Die wird wohl an der 2.000 Euro Grenze schrammn, wenn die kommt


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Custom zu Custom ist in etwa ~10FPS+, je nach Gameengine versteht sich. "Big-Chip" wird sicherlich je nach Gameengine & Settings "dicke eins drauflegen" & wie die letzten Jahre/Jahrzehnte gezeigt haben, wird es idR immer schneller, aber ggf. auch teurer ....


*edit:
*


> Nimmt sich die eigentlich garnichts in Bezug auf die Gainward was die Kühlleistung angeht ?


Da gibt es keine Unterschiede, nur die Lüfterlamellen weichen leicht ab, ansonsten sind die identisch.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die wird wohl an der 2.000 Euro Grenze schrammn, wenn die kommt



Werden richtige Traumkarten, wenn ich mir jetzt die 1070/80 anschaue, freue mich auf diese Geschosse, aber eine Titan wird sich wohl nicht in meinen Heim PC verirren bei den Preisen^^
Die 1080 Ti könnte es jedoch werden, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Battlefield 1 aufgrund von der Frostbite Engine die von haus aus auf den PC optimiert und immer weiter verbessert wird ähnliche Frame Raten haben wie Teil 4 .
Daher nehme ich an das Mars Effekt 4 und Dragon Age 4 auch ähnliche Frame Rates haben wird.

Witcher 3 ist ja ein hervorragendes Beispiel einer guten Engine die immer weiter optimiert noch besser aussieht .
Ich nehme an mit Cyberpunk liefern sie ein  ähnliches Meisterwerk ab. 

Vor allem mit den 8GB Vram denke ich das man gut auskommen wird die nächsten 2 Jahre, ich bin aber sehr gespannt wie stark die neuen Konsolen sein werden wenn der Xbox Chief davon spricht die Spiele auf 4k hochzurendern, aber im Vorfeld wurde auch gesagt das man alle Games auf der Playstation 4 auf 60 Fps spielen kann,  das hat man ja schnell gesehen das dieses Versprechen nicht gehalten wurde.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Werden richtige Traumkarten, wenn ich mir jetzt die 1070/80 anschaue, freue mich auf diese Geschosse, aber eine Titan wird sich wohl nicht in meinen Heim PC verirren bei den Preisen^^
> Die 1080 Ti könnte es jedoch werden, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.



Würde auf so knapp 1000~1300 Euro tippn.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich denke eher mal wie das aktuelle Battlefront, also in Summe sehr perfomant & DX12 wird die Engine vermutlich auch noch unterstützen und ich denke auch, je nach Soft & Settings könnte man ~bis 2018 gut gewappnet sein & natürlich sollte bzw. kann man ja auch "Regler" nutzen ...


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Würde auf so knapp 1000~1300 Euro tippn.



Bei 40-50% Mehrleistung zur GTX1800@stock würde ich wohl auch 1000€ bezahlen. Ich gehe von einer 1080ti aus.

Die Frage ist nur wann die ti erscheint?


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Glaub der Sprung wird nicht so groß wie jetzt von Maxwell auf Pascal. (also 980 vs 1080 oder 980 Ti vs 1080 Ti demnächst) (Volta 16nm? )



Denke schon. Pascal ist ja eher ein Shrink von Maxwell, mit Volta könnte es wieder zu bedeutsameren Neuerungen kommen.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Denke schon. Pascal ist ja eher ein Shrink von Maxwell, mit Volta könnte es wieder zu bedeutsameren Neuerungen kommen.



Ich fürchte, das Ende der Fahnenstange, was deutliche(!) Verbesserungen durch architekturelle Änderungen angeht, ist langsam erreicht. Und auch die Strukturbreiten sind in Bereichen, wo man an das physikalisch Machbare stößt. 

Es würde mich wundern, wenn man also noch weiter so deutliche Verbesserungen in Effizienz und Leistung erzielen kann. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einen solchen Sprung wie bei Pascal in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DatSephe schrieb:


> Die FE´s sind so hübsch und blower mag ich auch... wenn die nich ständig an wären die lüfter. Dieses leichte luftgeräusch macht einen (mich) irre. :c



Also ich höre den nicht im idle (im Gegensatz zu dem 980 Referenzlüfter, der war im idle hörbar).


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das Ende der Fahnenstange, was deutliche(!) Verbesserungen durch architekturelle Änderungen angeht, ist langsam erreicht. Und auch die Strukturbreiten sind in Bereichen, wo man an das physikalisch Machbare stößt.
> 
> Es würde mich wundern, wenn man also noch weiter so deutliche Verbesserungen in Effizienz und Leistung erzielen kann. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einen solchen Sprung wie bei Pascal in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird.




Schau dir den Sprung von Kepler zu Maxwell an. Und das trotz 28nm.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Schau dir den Sprung von Kepler zu Maxwell an. Und das trotz 28nm.



Natürlich würde es mich freuen, keine Frage. Aber lieber positiv als negativ überraschen lassen, nicht?

/OT: Wird Zeit, dass Du Deinen Avatar auf Blaise Pascal umstellst


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn man es drauf anlegt ist jede Karte zu schwach. The sky is the limit^^



So isses.
Ich wart schon auf die Ti


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Muss auch sagen obwohl mein HAF-X ein Fenster mit nehm Lüfter hat das man im Windows Betrieb nichts hört, also wirklich nur wenn es wirklich ganz still im Raum ist hört man was, beim Spielen drehen die Lüfter zwar auf aber  da hat man sowieso die Game Musik oder andere Musik an so das man das Geräusch von der Grafikkarte nicht hört.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wär auch komisch, wenn man im Idle was hört, wenn der Lüfter aus ist.
Also meine Lüfterkurve hab ich zuletzt so geändert, dass die Lüfter erst bei 50C° anspringen.
(Hab auch das HAF mit Seitenöffnung für Extralüfter)


btw: hast Du auch 200er Lüfter front und oben eingebaut ?


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Oberarmsheriff
> Je nach Soft & Settings "ist die nicht zu schwach", daher alles eine Frage der Einstellungen. Bedenke, auch eine 1080er kann bereits @1080p "aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen" ...^^
> In Summe ist das mMn ein gutes Gespann.
> 
> ...


Hab bereits Distance Scaling und Population Density/ Variety auf 100% gesetzt


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wär auch komisch, wenn man im Idle was hört, wenn der Lüfter aus ist.
> Also meine Lüfterkurve hab ich zuletzt so geändert, dass die Lüfter erst bei 50C° anspringen.
> (Hab auch das HAF mit Seitenöffnung für Extralüfter)
> 
> ...



ja sind so eingebaut. Aber die F.E läuft ja auch bei unter 50° und dies laut Messungen  lauter, kommt aber auch auf den Rest der Lüfter an die so im PC laufen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal der etwas andere Review!


Ist die #RX480 AUCH ************************?! - YouTube


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

"Und bis dahin ... geh' ich mit meiner 1080 spielen." lol ! 



Lustiges Video @ Boarder


----------



## guss (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Heute habe ich meine neue MSI GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G bekommen. Menno sind die Dinger gross bzw. breit! Damit hatte ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet. In mein MIDI Lancool K58 Dragonlord passt die Karte von der *Breite *her nicht rein. Wer kommt denn auf sowas? Ich jedenfalls nicht  Jetzt brauch ich noch ein neues Gehäuse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Karte stösst gegen das markierte Blech. Da sehe ich echt keine Chance.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also die GameRock 1080 is genau richtig, für mein Midi Gehäuse.
Wär' sie noch kleiner, würd' ich sie da drin nicht wiederfinden.

Hab aber auch n HAF 

Und benutze keinerlei Zusatzkarten. 
Wozu auch ? Sound is onBoard ja schon lange gut genug.


btw: Denkt dran, vor dem Kauf Euren Platz im Gehäuse auszumessen, ob das was ihr da kaufen wollt, auch rein passt ! 
Weiß nicht, ob's vorher schon mal erwähnt wurde.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ guss

Beim K62 konnte man die Schnellverschlüsse abmontieren, musste ich damals für meine 7970 Matrix auch machen.

Auf der Rückseite müssten vier Schrauben sein, dann kannst du das Ding abschrauben 



@ Topic

Mal sehen wann man meine MSI 1070 Gaming X kommt, laut Caseking ist sie ja lieferbar und auf die FTW von EVGA wollte ich nicht mehr warten


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Natürlich würde es mich freuen, keine Frage. Aber lieber positiv als negativ überraschen lassen, nicht?
> 
> /OT: Wird Zeit, dass Du Deinen Avatar auf Blaise Pascal umstellst



Die guten Zeiten der Namensgebung sind vorbei. Pascal ist zwar nett, aber als ETechniker habe ich doch mehr mit Maxwell zu tun 
Mal sehen, ob ich noch switche. Volta wäre ja wieder ein Kandidat.


----------



## Taonris (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Gamerock 1080 ist aktuell bei Caseking verfügbar falls wer Interesse hat.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Hab bereits Distance Scaling und Population Density/ Variety auf 100% gesetzt


Und ruhig nicht am AnisotropFilter sparen, daher gib volle Pulle. 
Das Gras könnte auch noch sehr hoch wachsen & MSAA x4 verkraftet eine 1080er auch noch ganz gut & FXAA bringt wieder ein wenig Unschärfe rein, daher vielleicht ausschalten?


----------



## suarsg (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Die Gamerock 1080 ist aktuell bei Caseking verfügbar falls wer Interesse hat.


CaseKing hat leider im Zuge des Mangels an GTX 1080 die Preise doch recht angezogen. Wir leben zwar in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, aber da warte ich persönlich lieber nochmal eine Woche um bei z.B. MindFactory zu bestellen.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GTX 1070 SC Gaming gestern schnell bei EVGA bestellt, bevor alle wieder ausverkauft waren 😀

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## luvicer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was?! Von einer 980 Ti auf eine 1070?


----------



## Ghost1o2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Gainward 1070 Golden Sample soll heute auch bei mir ankommen, bin mal sehr gespannt. Komme von einer R9 270X ...der Sprung sollte gewaltig sein.

Mal schauen ob die Karte die Taktraten der Palit Gamerock Premium mitmacht...


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Toll. Habt ihr alle spass mit euer gtx. Ich muss noch weiter auf meiner 270x rumgurken.  Meine 1080 ftw wird permanent verschoben.


----------



## TK50 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Sprung von einer GTX 770 2GB auf eine 1080 in %?


----------



## Ghost1o2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann dich verstehen...  aber die Vorfreude wenn man eigentlich lernen sollte und auf sein Paket wartet, macht einen nicht wirklich produktiver...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich der Sprung von einer GTX 770 2GB auf eine 1080 in %?


Je nach Settings kann die 2 fache Leistung, sprich 200% schon drin sein. 

Würde in der Praxis von ca. 150% ausgehen. 

Ich z.B. hatte zuvor eine GTX 970 und hab nu mit meiner neuen GTX 1070 in 4K annährend doppelte fps. In Full HD & WQHD sind es noch ca. 50-70%.


----------



## Gmod (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich wer auf die 50% schnellere Titan umsteigen von seiner 1080? Nvidia Pascal-Based Titan 50% Faster than GeForce GTX 1080
> Glaub mit der könnte man schon eher gut @ 4k spielen.



Also je nach Leistungssprung wird die 1080 auf jeden Fall durch die Ti oder Titan ersetzt.

Aber wirklich nur, wenn mehr als 25% Leistung mehr, drin sind.


----------



## Madfurion (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob sich die Tacktraten der Palit Gamerock, Palit Jetstream und Gainward Phönix auf das lvl der Gamerock Premium, Super Jetstream und  GLH Versionen bringen lassen(1070 oder 1080)? 
Also ob sich die 50€ mehr für Werks OC lohnen?


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Kosten fürs Werks OC lohnen nicht,  sofern man es selber machen kann.

Wenn die OC Karte einen besseren Kühler oder mehr LEDs etc hat, dann musst du wissen ob es dir weit ist.


----------



## Lors84 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung ob sich die Tacktraten der Palit Gamerock, Palit Jetstream und Gainward Phönix auf das lvl der Gamerock Premium, Super Jetstream und  GLH Versionen bringen lassen(1070 oder 1080)?
> Also ob sich die 50€ mehr für Werks OC lohnen?



habe die normale gamerock 1080 und übertaktet läuft sie genauso schnell wie die premium.

die 50€ lohnen NICHT, reine geldmacherei.


----------



## Sly84 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jetzt hab ich dann doch langsam die Schnauze voll gehabt mit Caseking und der Asus. Nun hab ich bei alternate auch noch die non OC Variante bestellt. Mal sehen wer schneller liefert. Ich tippe auf alternate Ärgerlich ist nur, dass Caseking die ganze Zeit das Geld hat und dieses verzinsen kann...


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja... 0.05% zinsen... Wieso die asus, die soll doch laut und heiss werden.


----------



## Lockeye (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung ob sich die Tacktraten der Palit Gamerock, Palit Jetstream und Gainward Phönix auf das lvl der Gamerock Premium, Super Jetstream und  GLH Versionen bringen lassen(1070 oder 1080)?
> Also ob sich die 50€ mehr für Werks OC lohnen?



Habe die Jetstream auf 2,1Ghz Core und 5500Mhz Ramtakt gebracht. Schneller als die teureren Customkarten.


----------



## Sly84 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Chinaquads: Temp. ist im Windowsbetrieb rel. hoch, bei Spielen liegt die in der Mitte.  Lautstärke war für mich noch nie ein Problem und hat mich nie gestört. Da mir die Beleuchtung von der am besten gefällt wollte ich die am liebsten. Sonst wären für mich nur die MSI und Amp Extreme in Frage gekommen. Mit den Gainward bzw. Palit Designs kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden und würde es am Ende nur bereuen so wie ich mich kenne.


----------



## Madfurion (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann werd ich wohl auch zu einer normalen greifen und ihr selber die Sporen geben, vorausgesetzt sie sind lieferbar.
Kühler ist ja bei den Palit und Gainward Modellen der gleiche, egal ob OC oder nicht.

Wie sieht es allgemein mit der Verfügbarkeit/Preisen aus? Wird sich da Richtung August was verändern?


----------



## Sly84 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In den nächsten 2-3 Wochen soll angeblich die Verfügbarkleit allgemein besser werden. Gleichzeitig würde ich erwarten, dass die Preise dann in gewissen Fällen teilweise zurückgehen. So hat z.B. die Asus Strix OC am Anfang 799€ bei Caseking gekostet und ist dann auf glaub ich auf 819€ hoch gegangen. Wenn die Nachfrage gedeckt werden kann, so sollten sich die Preise im Normalfall wieder auf den ursprünglichen Preis einpendeln. Einen weiteren Preisrückgang sollte man allerdings vorerst nicht unbedingt erwarten.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Palit Karten etwas schlechter verfügbar sind, als die Gainward Modelle, ich habe meine allerdings erst am Montag Nachmittag bestellt und sie sollte jeden Moment in der Packstation landen... (1070er...), glaube bei den 80er ist das ähnlich.


----------



## Madfurion (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok das ist gut zu hören! Mit Preissenkungen rechne ich nicht aber eine Stabilisierung wäre für alle Kunden gut.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand die "zotac gtx 1080 amp" (ohne Extrem) im Dualslot Design? Mich würde die Lautstärke (Lüfterumdrehung), Temps und Boosttakt Interessieren 

Wäre wirklich schön wenn jemand antworten würde.


----------



## der_flamur (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nach 3 Jahren wurde es nun auch endlich bei mir mal wieder Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte! Geworden ist es die Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme. Wo Extreme drauf steht, ist extreme auch drin. 32,7 cm Länge, Temperaturen unter 60 Grad, trotz 2 GHz Taktanbindung und Volllast. Lüfter gehen auch unter Vollast kaum an (wirklich an!) und fast 900g ist einfach nur ne extreme Wucht. OC-Versuche habe ich noch keine gemacht, aber ich denke, 2,1 GHz und höher sind mit 120% Powertarget (100% sollen lt. der Karte 250W sein, daher sind 120% exakt 300 Watt sein) auf jeden Fall drin.

Meine Frage aber ist: Wie löst ihr das "Biegen" bei solchen Grafikkarten? Die 1070 biegt sich schon sehr extrem bei mir. Verschraubt ist natürlich alles bei mir.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

edit:

Hier stand eine überflüssige Frage


----------



## Watertouch (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Sind die Wasserkühler für 1070 + 1080 gleich? Also passen die untereinander, vorrausgesetzt das PCB ist natürlich Referenz.


Die GTX 1070 hat das selbe PCB wie die 1080 im Referenzdesign, nur die Spannungsversorgung wurde abgespeckt, also sollten GTX1080 Wasserkühler auf eine GTX 1070 passen, andersrum aber nicht.


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jap...


----------



## Drayygo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ehrm.. Hat hier schon jemand das neue GeForce-Experience Update installiert, und kann sagen, ob das hier stimmt`? NVIDIA GeForce Experience Update mit Accountpflicht - Hardwareinside ?


----------



## Knochey (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Ehrm.. Hat hier schon jemand das neue GeForce-Experience Update installiert, und kann sagen, ob das hier stimmt`? NVIDIA GeForce Experience Update mit Accountpflicht - Hardwareinside ?



Habs installiert und weiterhin keine Account Pflicht gesehen. Kann alles nutzen ohne mich anzumelden ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab nur Treiber und Physx installiert. Rest brauch ich nicht. Was da mittlerweile alles mitinstalliert werden möchte, wird ja immer mehr.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist das gute Stück...ist schon ne ganze Ecke größer als die MSI R9 270X Hawk... mal schauen was das Ding so kann.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Ehrm.. Hat hier schon jemand das neue GeForce-Experience Update installiert, und kann sagen, ob das hier stimmt`? NVIDIA GeForce Experience Update mit Accountpflicht - Hardwareinside ?


Wurde allerdings schon vor Monaten angekündigt das so etwas kommen wird. 

Nvidia bestatigt: Geforce Experience wird zur Pflicht fur Treiber


----------



## Drayygo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, und da wurde von einigen geäußert, dass das wohl nicht so umgesetzt wird...man könnte ja denken, NVIDIA hätte mittlerweile mitgekriegt, das Accountbindung nicht unbedingt das beliebteste Feature ist 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab so oder so nen Account, damit ich Zugriff auf die Tech demos & den anderen Tools bekomme.


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kam hier eigentlich schon irgentwo das hier zur Sprache ? -> GeForce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070: DisplayPort inkompatibel mit VR-Brille Vive


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mir egal. VR kommt eh für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sorry Leute ich habe euch Total vergessen. Zuviel Stress und kaum Zeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kyroR (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nicht schlecht thumps up


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GPU´s Laufen stock.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE


----------



## TR2N (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Läuft bei mir seit heute ebenfalls..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Sorry Leute ich habe euch Total vergessen. Zuviel Stress und kaum Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit wieviel Umdrehungen laufen denn die Lüfter bei welchen Temps? 

Hast ein echt schönen PC


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Max Temp habe ich 78 Grad erreicht und das bei 4K in 2K 73 Grad. Der Grund ist ich habe in der Auflösung CPU Limit 
Obwohl ich 8 Kerner habe 4.5Ghz 

Lüfter laufen Automatisch. Meine GPU´s Übertakte ich nicht. Leistung habe ich genug für dieses Jahr auch in 4K.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal ne Frage an die anderen GTX 1070 Nutzer...was sind denn so normale, dauerhafte Boots-Taktraten ohne OC? 
Also meine hat bspw. in The Division laut Afterburner quasi immer so 1987Mhz gehabt... das kommt mir recht viel vor?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In 10 min könnt ihr mein Video in 2K anschauen. Wer immer noch der Meinung ist mit SLI Ruckelt es, denn kann ich beruhigen es läuft Butterweich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7M7ZOm0WxLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die anderen GTX 1070 Nutzer...was sind denn so normale, dauerhafte Boots-Taktraten ohne OC?
> Also meine hat bspw. in The Division laut Afterburner quasi immer so 1987Mhz gehabt... das kommt mir recht viel vor?




Meine erreicht zwischen 1987 und 2012 Mhz. 

Vor dem Original Bios flash waren es 1962-1987 Mhz. 
Wenn man bedenkt das der Original angegeben Boost (1797 Mhz) bei knapp 200 Mhz darunter liegt, ist das schon eine feine Sache.


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Unglaublich!
Die GTX1080 Hymne!! 



Was fur eine Schonheit (GTX 1080) Song by Execute - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jetzt weiß ich was sich Boarder 24/7 reinzieht^^ (Song ist garnet mal so schlecht)


----------



## AntoniusGER (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ist es normal, dass die Gainward 1070 beim pc starten die lüfter kurz voll aufdreht?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

bei mir passiert das nicht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> In 10 min könnt ihr mein Video in 2K anschauen. Wer immer noch der Meinung ist mit SLI Ruckelt es, denn kann ich beruhigen es läuft Butterweich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwer zu sagen auf nehm Youtube Video, auser es sind richtige Ruckler aber  das würde man dann schon sehen


----------



## kyroR (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> ist es normal, dass die Gainward 1070 beim pc starten die lüfter kurz voll aufdreht?



Das ist normal meine 1080 GLH macht das auch ich denke mal das ist so ein kleiner Selbsttest, aber das ist nur für paar Sekunden dann ist wieder Stille im Gehäuse


----------



## AntoniusGER (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

beim ersten Start sind die Lüfter bei mir nicht gestartet.   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...70-phoenix-golden-sample-luefter-problem.html

vielleicht liegt es am Treiber?


----------



## Mitchpuken (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



der_flamur schrieb:


> Nach 3 Jahren wurde es nun auch endlich bei mir mal wieder Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte! Geworden ist es die Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme. Wo Extreme drauf steht, ist extreme auch drin. 32,7 cm Länge, Temperaturen unter 60 Grad, trotz 2 GHz Taktanbindung und Volllast. Lüfter gehen auch unter Vollast kaum an (wirklich an!) und fast 900g ist einfach nur ne extreme Wucht. OC-Versuche habe ich noch keine gemacht, aber ich denke, 2,1 GHz und höher sind mit 120% Powertarget (100% sollen lt. der Karte 250W sein, daher sind 120% exakt 300 Watt sein) auf jeden Fall drin.
> 
> Meine Frage aber ist: Wie löst ihr das "Biegen" bei solchen Grafikkarten? Die 1070 biegt sich schon sehr extrem bei mir. Verschraubt ist natürlich alles bei mir.



Ich stütze meine Karte seit knapp 2 Jahren mit einem Stück Rundholz von ca. 1cm Durchmesser an den Stromsteckern ab. Schaumstoff und Isolierband als Dämmung und Isolation, damit man nichts hört und als Sicherheit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also die GameRock 1080 wiegt sicherlich auch einiges, aber da hab ich nix abgestützt.
So lange man den PC nicht transportieren, bzw. hin und hertragen will, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, oder was biegt sich da bei Euch sonst ?


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also die GameRock 1080 wiegt sicherlich auch einiges, aber da hab ich nix abgestützt.
> So lange man den PC nicht transportieren, bzw. hin und hertragen will, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, oder was biegt sich da bei Euch sonst ?



Da musst du nix transportieren. Reicht, wenn der Rechner rumsteht und die GraKa etwas Gewicht hat ... und vielleicht noch dazu keine (oder keine vernünftige) Backplate hat, die stützt:

Video card sagging? - Graphics Cards - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo. Da steht aber auch "_Regular GPU sag is very normal._"

Ich mach mir da erst mal keinen Kopp drum. 


Backplate hat meine ja.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wer von euch ne 1070/1080 sucht, nehmt ne evga. Der service ist genial. Gestern ist meine karte bei evga angekommen, heute wurde schon die neue versendet. Schneller gehts nicht


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat hier jemand bei EVGA direkt bestellt?

In meinem Account steht, dass die Bestellung verschickt wurde aber eine Sendungsnummer habe ich bislang nicht bekommen


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sendungsnummer habe ich direkt mit der email bekommen.

Evtl. mal dort anrufen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

weiß eig jemnd, ob Gainward die Chips auch in billiger WLP erträmkt so wie Asus und ob es sich lohnen würde die zu erneuern?

und würde es sich lohnen bei der Gainward noch zusätzlich wärmeleitpads unter die Bacplate zu packen?


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist immer das Erste was ich bei einer neuen Karte mache, neue (vernünftige) WLP drauf .


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

is halt leider die Garantie futsch ^^


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nicht bei jedem Hersteller. 
Hat bei mir auch noch bei keiner Karte wirklich was gebracht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht bei jedem Hersteller.
> Hat bei mir auch noch bei keiner Karte wirklich was gebracht.



bei meiner Asus 285 hat es ungefähr 10K weniger gebracht  (... aber AMD und Asus halt)


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is halt leider die Garantie futsch ^^



Darum EVGA


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Jo. Da steht aber auch "_Regular GPU sag is very normal._"
> 
> Ich mach mir da erst mal keinen Kopp drum.



Ich ja auch nicht, sieht trotzdem Mega-******* aus wenn man durchs Windows guckt  Meine hängt momentan am Kabelbinder 

PS: Interessant, hier werden bräunliche Exkremente zensiert... hmmm.....


----------



## Sly84 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also Preise eines Anbieters zu beobachten ist ja schon ne interessante Sache. GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming bei Alternate 849€ ist ja auch der Std. Preis. GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Premium Pack aktuell 879€, wobei die meisten anderen Anbieter 899€ + verlangen.  Heute Mittag war die  Premium Pack Variante sogar auf Lager und kostete ebenfalls 849€. Nun ist sie nicht mehr verfügbar und direkt 30€ teurer. Die Ausnutzung der schlechten Verfügbarkeit und der sich ständig ändernden Preise zur Erhöhung des Net Profits hab ich in dem Umfang bisher noch nie so massiv wahrgenommen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei meiner Asus 285 hat es ungefähr 10K weniger gebracht  (... aber AMD und Asus halt)


Asus baut ja auch Krüppelkühler mit Spaltmaßen aus der Hölle.


----------



## the_leon (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Besonders auf AMD Karten.
Auf Nvidia sind sie aber auch ned viel besser
Welche tolle Custom 1080 war jetzt nochmal genauso laut und heiß wie das rev. Design aber hatte eine tolle RGB Beleuchtung


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is halt leider die Garantie futsch ^^



Nicht bei EVGA und ZOTAC.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei Asus, MSI und KFA² auch nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, ist halt dann alles Auslegungssache.
Meine Hand dafür würde ich nicht ins Feuer legen wollen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

obwohl man die kleinen Sticker auf den Schrauben eig auch ohne sie zu verletzten abpopeln könnte und sie dann wieder drauf packen xD


----------



## RastaBusta (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine ZOTAC GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme Edition trifft voraussichtlich morgen bei mir ein  : ) : ) : ) : ) Das Wochenende ist verplant.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meine neue SLI Brücke kommt am Montag an


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> obwohl man die kleinen Sticker auf den Schrauben eig auch ohne sie zu verletzten abpopeln könnte und sie dann wieder drauf packen xD


Das ist gar kein Problem, geht einfach mit nem Cutter oder Skalpell.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oder nach dem zocken, wenn die karte noch warm ist. Dann eird der kleber sehr weich und man bekommt die sticker einfach ab.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Nicht bei EVGA und ZOTAC.


Zotac gewährleistet es ja auch nicht oder?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> So meine neue SLI Brücke kommt am Montag an


ERST AM MONTAG 
Die von Nvidia  ?


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit Super Jet Stream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taktrate nach über 4 Stunden The Division in 4k und Ultra.  /// @Stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 //  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Offset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 //  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gehäuse:  X3 Crow¹ | ATX Gaming Tower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Zotac gewährleistet es ja auch nicht oder?



Bei Evga verlierst du nicht die Garantie durch OC, auftragen neuer WLP und Kühler Wechsel. 
Bei Zotac,  meine ich gehört zu haben, das es auch nicht der Fall sei. Aber da frag mal beim Support nach.


----------



## HisN (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Anstatt diese endlosen Debatten zu führen ...

Macht es einfach vernünftig.
Wenn man den Wechsel nicht sieht, bzw. er so ausgeführt ist, dass man nicht sofort erkennt dass der Grobmotoriker am Werk war, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit der RMA, nicht mal Gigabyte macht sich da krumm.


----------



## Knochey (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RastaBusta schrieb:


> Meine ZOTAC GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme Edition trifft voraussichtlich morgen bei mir ein  : ) : ) : ) : ) Das Wochenende ist verplant.



Da gibt man 300€ mehr für eine 1080 aus und muss noch über 10 Tage länger warten. Was eine Frechheit! 

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Ding ^^


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bei Evga verlierst du nicht die Garantie durch OC, auftragen neuer WLP und Kühler Wechsel.
> Bei Zotac,  meine ich gehört zu haben, das es auch nicht der Fall sei. Aber da frag mal beim Support nach.


Hat hier ja schon mal jemand gepostet, dass der Kundendienst sagte das dies nicht gerne gesehen ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 1070 SC GAMING von EVGA kommt heute 👍. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Madfurion (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine Frage an die Leute mit ner 1070 AMP! Extreme:
Auf wie viel lässt sich das Power Target stellen? Und wie viel Watt zieht sie dann?


----------



## ShadowBear40K (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wow. Hab gerade den mega Test der 1070 der PCGH Zeitschrift vor mir. Die Palit PE/Gainward GLH als auch die Zotac sind in dieser Generation ja wohl die besten ihrer Klasse. Die MSI hat mich wegen dem Verbrauch und der Leistung etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Meine 1070 SC GAMING von EVGA kommt heute .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk



Meine 1070 Gaming X von MSI ist schona uf dem Weg in die Packstation


----------



## Ghost1o2 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man den maximalen Boost eigentlich separat anheben? Oder nur über den Base-Takt?


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Kann man den maximalen Boost eigentlich separat anheben? Oder nur über den Base-Takt?



Nur den Basistakt.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> Wow. Hab gerade den mega Test der 1070 der PCGH Zeitschrift vor mir. Die Palit PE/Gainward GLH als auch die Zotac sind in dieser Generation ja wohl die besten ihrer Klasse. Die MSI hat mich wegen dem Verbrauch und der Leistung etwas enttäuscht.



MIch hat die MSI 180 eher durch die Lautstärke und (relativ) hohen Temps enttäuscht. Der Twinfrozr ist eigentlich ein toller Kühler. Wenn aber Zotac und Gainward/Palit bessere Temps bei geringerer Lautstärke hinbekommen,gibt es für mich keinen Grund mehr die MSI zu nehmen. Vor allem nicht nach dem Hickhack mit dem BIOS (Gaming und oc Bios).

Ich tendiere immer mehr zu dem Zotac ungetüm. Bei Palit hab ich einfach zuviel Angst vorm fiepen^^


----------



## ShadowBear40K (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> MIch hat die MSI 180 eher durch die Lautstärke und (relativ) hohen Temps enttäuscht. Der Twinfrozr ist eigentlich ein toller Kühler. Wenn aber Zotac und Gainward/Palit bessere Temps bei geringerer Lautstärke hinbekommen,gibt es für mich keinen Grund mehr die MSI zu nehmen. Vor allem nicht nach dem Hickhack mit dem BIOS (Gaming und oc Bios).
> 
> Ich tendiere immer mehr zu dem Zotac ungetüm. Bei Palit hab ich einfach zuviel Angst vorm fiepen^^




Fiepen ist lotto. Die kann jede Karte haben.


----------



## wissper (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welche Temperaturen hat denn eure 1080 so ? Meine Asus Strix kommt auf knapp 90 Grad und das bei einer guten Gehäusebelüftung... Kann das vielleicht am MSI Afterburner liegen, dass der das falsch ausliest ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oder der Kühler ist einfach Mist.


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Strix Kühler ist weder leiser noch Kühler als die FE wie man auch in diversen Tests liest


----------



## Knochey (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und dafür soll man mehr als die FE zahlen? Die sind schon etwas arrogant oder?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Und dafür soll man mehr als die FE zahlen? Die sind schon etwas arrogant oder?



auf jeden Fall

keine Ahnung wie Asus es sich leisten kann immer so teuer zu sein

an der Qualität liegt es sicherlich nicht


bin gespannt wie Pascal her performt

Rise Of The Tomb Raider PC Patch Adds DX12 Multi-GPU & Async Compute Support & More


----------



## Najuno (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



wissper schrieb:


> Welche Temperaturen hat denn eure 1080 so ? Meine Asus Strix kommt auf knapp 90 Grad und das bei einer guten Gehäusebelüftung... Kann das vielleicht am MSI Afterburner liegen, dass der das falsch ausliest ?



Also ich weiss ja nicht wie hoch deine Lüfter drehen und bei welchen Anwendungen du solche Temps bekommst aber meine Zotac AMP! rennt bei 65% Lüfter (ca. 1450 RPM) mit schnuckeligen 68-69° Celsius und wird auch nicht wärmer, selbst nacht 2-3 Stunden Dauerloop Unigine Valley oder TW3. Hast du ein Custom Fan Profil zurecht geschnitzt im Afterburner?


----------



## HisN (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Komm auch immer drauf an wann und wo gemessen.
Draußen gerade 35°, Du sitzt unterm Dach mit über 30° Zimmertemp.
Da kommt bestimmt was anderes raus, als beim Kollegen der im Keller sitzt und 17° Zimmertemp hat.

Mach euch eure Vergleiche nicht immer so einfach.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



wissper schrieb:


> *Welche Temperaturen hat denn eure 1080 so* ? Meine Asus Strix kommt auf knapp 90 Grad und das bei einer guten Gehäusebelüftung...



Oh, da komm ich grad aus meinem OC Thread, wo es mein Ziel war die Temps meiner Karte unter der 70 Grad Grenze zu halten und da les ich sowas.

Also ich sag mal grob 68 Grad C° ! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...merock-gtx-1080-ark-survival.html#post8326987


btw:



wissper schrieb:


> Kann das vielleicht am MSI Afterburner liegen, dass der das falsch ausliest ?



Mach doch mal n Screenshot von Deinen Einstellungen im Afterburner(zeig mal !).

90 Grad bei guter Belüftung hört sich echt nicht normal an.


P.s.: Hast Du zufällig auf Fahrenheit umgestellt ? 
Läuft der Lüfter überhaupt ?

Hört sich jedenfalls zu hoch an.



Edit:




Najuno schrieb:


> meine Zotac AMP! rennt bei 65% Lüfter (ca. 1450 RPM) mit schnuckeligen 68-69° Celsius und wird auch nicht wärmer,



Das hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an ! 

Is das schon inkl. OC, oder Standard ?


----------



## Najuno (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Das hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an !
> 
> Is das schon inkl. OC, oder Standard ?



Ne das ist schon volles Rohr mit OC bin echt schwer begeistert von der Qualität des Kühlers der Zotac AMP! .


----------



## JK-911 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ích würde jetzt eigentlich mal gerne meine 1080 bestellen, die scheinen aber recht vergriffen zu sein. Kommen da bald neue?


----------



## Najuno (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe sollte wohl ab Mitte Juli die Verfügbarkeit besser werden. Die Karten verkaufen sich halt auch wie geschnitten Brot, egal ob GTX1070 oder GTX1080. Ich glaube auf so einen Ansturm war nicht nVidia und keiner der Boardpartner vorbereitet.

Geforce GTX 1080 sold out, selling excellent

Die Meldung ist ja schon paar Wochen alt aber MF hat anscheinend mehrere tausend Exemplare verkauft inzwischen.


----------



## Knochey (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Muss auf meine GTX 1080 Zotac AMP Extreme laut Mindfactory noch bis zum 12.07 warten. 8 Tage ich denke das geht aber wenn man mal bedenkt wann ich die bestellt habe. Ist schon fast länger als nen Monat her. Naja mal schauen ob es dann endlich was wird


----------



## RastaBusta (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist der Kontakt bei meiner 1070 irgendwie problematisch? 

Ich weiß nicht warum aber auf der linken Seite fehlen 2-3 mm damit die Karte ganz in den PCI Slot steckt, rechts passt es.

Um die Karte zu testen warte ich noch auf ein Kabel das morgen kommt.

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Problematisch nicht unbedingt, aber warum ist das so?


----------



## Boarder1312 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Najuno schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe sollte wohl ab Mitte Juli die Verfügbarkeit besser werden. Die Karten verkaufen sich halt auch wie geschnitten Brot, egal ob GTX1070 oder GTX1080. Ich glaube auf so einen Ansturm war nicht nVidia und keiner der Boardpartner vorbereitet.
> 
> Geforce GTX 1080 sold out, selling excellent
> 
> Die Meldung ist ja schon paar Wochen alt aber MF hat anscheinend mehrere tausend Exemplare verkauft inzwischen.



Sie können aber nicht liefern. Jedenfalls die Custom. Ich warte schon seit 4 Wochen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Sie können aber nicht liefern. Jedenfalls die Custom. Ich warte schon seit 4 Wochen.


Ja ist denn schon Mitte Juli?


----------



## MDJ (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal ne kurze Frage: Bei den NVidia-Treibereinstellungen, was habt ihr bei euch eigentlich unter dem Punkt "Vorgerenderte Virtual Reality-Einzelbilder" eingestellt? Habe dies derzeit auf "1" stehen, aber blick gerade nicht ganz durch, was vorteilhafter ist.


----------



## HisN (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist ganz einfach.
Wie fast jeder Einsteller im Treiber ist das "dem User muss es gefallen". Dazu sind die Dinger da. 
Ist bestimmt wie üblich von Deiner Software abhängig und was Du Dir davon erhoffst.

Für mich ist es übrigens genau das gleiche wie in 2D/3D die vorgerenderten Frames.
Der Computer bereitet wenn er nicht ausgelastet ist schon mal die Daten für ein paar Frames vor, von denen er erwartet, dass sie gleich benutzt werden.
Bewegst Du allerdings die Maus nicht entsprechend werden sie verworfen und neu gerendert. Du kannst also damit den Input-Lag und die Performance beeinflussen, bzw. das Verhältnis zwischen beiden Verschieben.

Das ist von der Logik kein Unterschied zwischen 2D/3D und VR.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wegen Palit und Garantie... Palit Geforce GTX 780 Super Jetstre...-Post 94705
Eventuell ist man wohl bei Zotac und EVGA doch besser aufgehoben.

Wie war das eigentlich, bei Zotac muss man für die 5 Jahre Garantie was zahlen und bei EVGA nicht? (wie teuer ist das eigentlich)


----------



## MDJ (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich, bei Zotac muss man für die 5 Jahre Garantie was zahlen und bei EVGA nicht? (wie teuer ist das eigentlich)


Nein, bei Zotac musst du dich nur kurz nach dem Kauf dort registrieren.
Bei EVGA ist das glaube ich mit dem Dazukaufen.




HisN schrieb:


> Der Computer bereitet wenn er nicht ausgelastet ist schon mal die Daten für ein paar Frames vor, von denen er erwartet, dass sie gleich benutzt werden.
> Bewegst Du allerdings die Maus nicht entsprechend werden sie verworfen und neu gerendert. Du kannst also damit den Input-Lag und die Performance beeinflussen, bzw. das Verhältnis zwischen beiden Verschieben.


Vielen Dank  Dann kann ich es wohl auf "1" stehen lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA gibt 3 Jahre.
5 oder 10 Jahre musst du extra bezahlen.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zotac kostenlos 5 Jahre nach Registrierung? Dann ist man bei denen ja wohl besser aufgehoben, da deren Kühler besser ist als die von EVGA.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> Fiepen ist lotto. Die kann jede Karte haben.



Sicher, aber es gibt Hersteller wo es durch günstige Spulen öfter Auftritt. Palit war in der Vergangenheit so einer ( und Evga in den ersten 970er Charges)...muss nicht, aber kann. Ich für meinen Teil möchte die Chance lieber so gering wie möglich halten.
TH hat sich im aktuellen Round-Up die Spulen von Palit/Gainwar angesehen, sind mal wieder extrem günstig und deren Sample fiept


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist der einzige Grund, wieso ich nur bei evga kaufe und keine palit. Die garantie und ihre Abwicklung. Bei meiner 980 schleifte ein Lüfter vom Kühler, hab direkt nen komplett neuen Kühler kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen. Genauso wie beim step up. Hat keine 2 tage gedauert, bei ner rma wirds auch nicht länger dauern.

Das schöne an evga ist, du kannst mit der karte fast alles machen was du willst, wenn was dran ist, Kühler wieder druff und ab damit.

25 euro kostet die garantie Erweiterung auf 5 jahre, 50 euro auf 10 Jahre.

Wenns die defekte Karte nicht mehr gibt, gibts ( meistens ) einen nagelneuen, höherwertigen Nachfolger. Mit neuer Garantie etc.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> Wow. Hab gerade den mega Test der 1070 der PCGH Zeitschrift vor mir. Die Palit PE/Gainward GLH als auch die Zotac sind in dieser Generation ja wohl die besten ihrer Klasse. Die MSI hat mich wegen dem Verbrauch und der Leistung etwas enttäuscht.



Die Besten und dafür auch die Breitesten! 

Logisch das man mit nem kleineren Dual Slot Design wie die der MSI nicht solche Temperaturen erreicht, wie mit nem Tripple Slot Kühl Design! ^^

Zum Verbrauch der MSI, das power target ist einfach höher angesetzt und genehmigt sich entsprechend dann auch mehr. 
Einfach das Target auf 70% begrenzen und du hast max 160 Watt und packt damit trotzdem ihren Boost, der bis zu 2 GHz hoch ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn einem der normale Grundtakt ausreicht (1600 Mhz) darfst du das PT auf bis zu 50% runterschrauben und bist dabei nur noch bei 110-115 Watt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selbst ab Werk zieht sie in der Spiele Praxis nicht mehr als 80% des Targets, das ca 184 Watt ergibt, dabei allerdings einen mehr als stolzen Boosttakt erreicht. 

Heißt sie ist da gelandet wo sie ist (Note 1,93 zu 1,85 bzw 1,87  ), weil
a) die temps minimal höher lagen 
b) ihre Test Karte einen geringen Boost erreicht hatte, was nu wirklich mehr als Zufall ist
und 
c) sie sich je nach Situation ca. 30 Watt mehr genehmigt, was wie gesagt wohl im erhöhten Power Target von 230 Watt begründet ist.
Zur Not max. Power Target via MSI Afterburner gefixt und fertig. 

Pluspunkt der Palit Game Rock bzw Gainward Phoenix bleibt wirklich die Lautstärke unter 3D Last, dafür aber auch gleich 4 Slots anstatt 2 Slots in Anspruch nimmt. 
Wobei die MSI Karte alles andere als Laut bzw hörbar unter 3D Last ist. 


Zur OC Fähigkeit.
Stabilester Wert bei meiner waren In Game 2126/4500 MHz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bissel mehr geht je nach Spiel bestimmt auch. 
Verbrauch war bei max Power Target von 126%,  75-80 %, das ca. 215-230 Watt ergibt. 

Pluspunkte der MSI Karte waren für mich persönlich:
- das ab Werk äußerst spendable Power Target von bis zu 230 Watt.
- Dank zusätzlichen 6 Pol Steckplatz, darf sie sich bis zu 290 Watt gönnen. Heißt eine Limitierung bei OC, durch das Power target trifft hier nicht zu
- Die geringe Länge und Breite im Vergleich zu den anderen Karten. (ca. 1 cm kürzer und ca. 2 cm schmaler als die Palit Game Rock Premium oder der Gainward Phoenix.)


----------



## TK50 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wisst ihr wie die Garantiebedingung bei Gainward ist? Habe dem Support ne Email geschickt, jedochbisher noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Sind es nun 2 oder 3 Jahreß

Edit: Ich  hab eben mal den Spam gecheckt. SIe haben doch geantwortet.
Für diejenigen, die auch daran interessiert sind:



			
				Gainward Europe GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> die Standardgarantie in DE beträgt 2 Jahre wenn beim Händler nichts anderes angegeben ist.
> 
> Händler wie Alternate oder auch Amazon verkaufen unsere Karten mit 3 Jahren Garantie.
> Die Abwicklung muss immer über den Händler erfolgen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie die Garantiebedingung bei Gainward ist? Habe dem Support ne Email geschickt, jedoch bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> Sind es nun 2 oder 3 Jahreß
> 
> Edit: Ich  hab eben mal den Spam gecheckt. SIe haben doch geantwortet.
> Für diejenigen, die auch daran interessiert sind:




Auch hier wieder Unterschied zwischen Garantie und gesetzlicher Gewährleistung! (Garantie ist eine FREIWILLIGE Zusatzleistung vom Hersteller)
Innerhalb der 2 Jahre geht es über den Händler darüber hinaus über den Hersteller! Ganz gleich was der nu behauptet.


----------



## C_17 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Juhu morgen kommt meine EVGA GTX 1080 SC an.   Haben die zwar gestern schon verpackt, aber heut bei Caseking erst los geschickt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Zur OC Fähigkeit.
> Stabilester Wert bei meiner waren In Game 2126/4500 MHz.
> 
> 
> ...



Du spielst aber nicht so, mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, oder ?
Ansonsten: Scheint ja gut zu gehen die Karte !


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Du spielst aber nicht so, mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, oder ?
> Ansonsten: Scheint ja gut zu gehen die Karte !




Neeeeee, das war ja jetzt bloß manuel so geschaltet um zu schauen, was die Karte so mitmacht. 
War bisher zu faul festzustellen, was die für eine Lüfterdrehzahl bei diesem Takt benötigt, um auf kühle Werte zu kommen.^^

In der Praxis läuft die bei mir eher mit 2,1 Ghz und 4100 Mhz RAM Takt bei max 50% Lüfterumdrehung. 

Edit: Upsi...bei diesem Takt natürlich 60%. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> ERST AM MONTAG
> Die von Nvidia  ?



Nein die von EVGA.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EVGA - Products - EVGA PRO SLI BRIDGE HB (2 Slot Spacing) - 100-2W-0027-LR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVen_1988 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meine iChill 780 GTX. 

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von einer 1070 auf eine 1080, wenn nur eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 verwendet wird oder ist es eher rausgeschmissen Geld?

Danke Euch


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Aufpreis ist bissl zu heavy, die 1070 rangiert in etwa auf dem Niveau einer moderat übertakteten GTX 980 Ti. Reicht super für Full HD.


----------



## RaVen_1988 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis ist bissl zu heavy, die 1070 rangiert in etwa auf dem Niveau einer moderat übertakteten GTX 980 Ti. Reicht super für Full HD.



Alles klar, danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GTX 1080 Pheonix goes white...Warum nicht gleich so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> GTX 1080 Pheonix goes white...Warum nicht gleich so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind die 2164MHz eigentlich Gamestable (Witcher 3 Benchmarkszene die Raff aktuell nutzt). Die von ihm getesteten 1080er haben ja allesamt keine 2100MHz geschafft. Wäre schön mal ein Video von dir zu sehen an jener Stelle.
Nicht weil ich dir nicht glaube, wäre nur gut immer auf dein Video zu verweisen, wenn es um OC Potential etc geht.


----------



## Watertouch (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sind die 2164MHz eigentlich Gamestable (Witcher 3 Benchmarkszene die Raff aktuell nutzt). Die von ihm getesteten 1080er haben ja allesamt keine 2100MHz geschafft. Wäre schön mal ein Video von dir zu sehen an jener Stelle.
> Nicht weil ich dir nicht glaube, wäre nur gut immer auf dein Video zu verweisen, wenn es um OC Potential etc geht.


Ich kann mich mal Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche dran setzen, dann kommt nämlich mein neues Mainboard an.


----------



## wissper (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also beim MSI Afterburner ist alles auf standard und die Karte taktet bei 1800Mhz konstant. Kommt aber immer auf über 90 Grad.
Im Menü taktet sie dann auf 600Mh runter und ist 45 Grad heiß.


----------



## Lockeye (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine wird unter Last 65-69 Grad warm, Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 65% und das bei 2,1Ghz Coretakt und 5500Mhz Ramtakt.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



wissper schrieb:


> Also beim MSI Afterburner ist alles auf standard und die Karte taktet bei 1800Mhz konstant. Kommt aber immer auf über 90 Grad.
> Im Menü taktet sie dann auf 600Mh runter und ist 45 Grad heiß.


90 Grad sind Zu Viel. Da taktet taktet die karte schon längst runter. Wieviel rpm haben die Lüfter unter Last ?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



wissper schrieb:


> Also beim MSI Afterburner ist alles auf standard und die Karte taktet bei 1800Mhz konstant. Kommt aber immer auf über 90 Grad.
> Im Menü taktet sie dann auf 600Mh runter und ist 45 Grad heiß.


Check mal deine Lüfter. Das ist definitiv zu viel. O.o


----------



## MDJ (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> Juhu morgen kommt meine EVGA GTX 1080 SC an.   Haben die zwar gestern schon verpackt, aber heut bei Caseking erst los geschickt.



Die Karte ist auch in meiner engeren Auswahl. Freu mich schon auf Bilder und weitere Daten


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hat eig mal jemand den neuen RotTR Patch installiert und getestet wie DX auf Pascal so läuft?


----------



## Zergoras (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

DX12 läuft bescheidener als DX11. Gestern eine Reihe getestet, immer weniger max. und min. Frames.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> hat eig mal jemand den neuen RotTR Patch installiert...


Hab es gerade getestet. DX11 performt marginal höher als mit DX12, aber man könnte auch sagen, es gibt so gut wie keine Performanceunterschiede. Erfreulich ist nun, dass VXAO mit Pascal reibungslos funktioniert & es keine Fehlermeldung mehr gibt.
Bild 1 @1440p|Maxsettings, außer im Bereich AA wurde SMAA gewählt. Bild 2 gleiche Einstellungen, jedoch mit VXAO. In der zweiten Benchsequenz werden mit VXAO & SMAA volle 8GB-VRAM "gefressen" ...


----------



## Zergoras (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Ergebnisse schwanken pro Durchgang aber immer sehr stark, trotz gleichen Taktes. VXAO frisst unheimlich Leistung, aber endlich funktioniert es.


----------



## wissper (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe die Lüfter auf 100 gesetzt und damit kommt die Karte dann auf knappe 80 Grad und das bei Standardtakt..


----------



## Ghost1o2 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% laufen lässt? Meine ist dann auf 31... bei ca. 23 Grad Umgebungstemperatur...

Edit: ich meinte Idle..


----------



## Lockeye (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mach mal ein Bild von deinem Case, ohne Sidepanel.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> In der Praxis läuft die bei mir eher mit 2,1 Ghz und 4100 Mhz RAM Takt bei max 50% Lüfterumdrehung.
> 
> Edit: Upsi...bei diesem Takt natürlich 60%. ^^



Das sind doch sehr gute Werte.
Glückwunsch dazu und viel Spaß beim Zocken !  

Meine 1080er hält zumindest über 2050 stabil.
Glaub bei den 1080ern, die Luftgekühlt sind, is das aber normal, bzw. schon ganz gut, wenn die über 2050 MHz halten, unter normalen Lautstärkebedingungen im Spiel.
Kommt ja aber auch immer auf Auflösung, Einstellungen usw. an. Spiele ja "nur" in 3440x1440 und nicht in 4k.

Kurz: Bin zufrieden. Wollte vorher im Grunde auch nur ne 80er, die 2GHz stabil schafft.


Sind aber viele zufrieden mit ihren Karten, was ich so gelesen habe, egal ob 1070er, oder 1080er.
Gut so.




wissper schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lüfter *auf 100* gesetzt und damit kommt die Karte dann auf knappe 80 Grad und das bei Standardtakt..




Hört sich nicht normal an.

Ich würde die nochmal ganz ausbauen und schauen, ob sich da nicht irgendwas verhakt hat, bei einem Lüfter. Da sind ja auch meist so Aufkleber drauf(bzw. manchmal auch Schutzfolien, auf der Mitte der Lüfter).
Oder ob irgendwo was klemmt. N Kabel dran gedrückt, oder so.
Kann doch nicht sein, bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, 80 Grad.

Kannst ja auch mal mit den Sensoren(2. Tab oben im Startbildschirm) bei GPU Z Gegentesten, ob MSI Afterburner normal anzeigt.
Aber eigentlich hatte ich damit noch nie Probleme.

Oder mal bei offenem Gehäuse checken, ob alle Lüfter echt drehen. 
(Hat die 2, oder 3 ?)

Edit:
grad nochmal extra nach der 80er Strix für Dich geguckt. Also 3 Lüfter.
Und normal würd ich die bei so um die 70-75 Grad sehen(edit: bei normaler Lüfterdrehzahl), zumal Du schreibst, Du hast ne gute Gehäusebelüftung.
*Bei 100% Lüfterrdrehzahl* deutlich drunter.


Hat hier nich noch jemand anderes ne 80er Stix und kann da was genaueres zu sagen ?
Hab ja "nur" ne GameRock 


edit2:
grad noch gelesen: 


Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% laufen lässt? Meine ist dann auf 31... bei ca. 23 Grad Umgebungstemperatur...


----------



## C_17 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So also meine EVGA 1080 SC wurde schön mit Thermal Grizzly "eingeschmiert" und verbaut. Alles super! ^^
Allerdings wundert mich etwas. In Spielen geht deren Boost bis zu 1926 Mhz hoch. Das komische ist, das ich das gar nicht einegstellt habe. Ich hab sie ohne Overclocking out of the box (Normal 1708, Boost 1847) genommen.

Wie muss ich mir das erklären?


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der angegebene Boosttakt ist nur der garantierte Wert, die Karten boosten in der Regel höher.


----------



## Boarder1312 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die boosten anfangs höher und wenn sie richtig warm sind, geht der boost was runter.
ja, der angegebene boost ist der max garantierte Wert.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> D
> grad noch gelesen:



Ich meinte im Idle, sonst wohl ehr so um die 60, da 70 mit ca. 40%


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 1070 ist wirklich nice 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: Wie kann ich mich mir die aktuelle Leistungsaufnahme in Watt anzeigen lassen? Mit 80% PT bleibt der Boosttakt nämlich nahezu gleich und für die bevor stehende Wasserflutung wäre das nicht ganz uninteressant.

P.S.: Sorry für das schmutzige Case!


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> P.S.: Sorry für das schmutzige Case!



Schäm dich !


----------



## HisN (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

unter Linux geht es mit dem Befehl Nvidia-SMI

http://abload.de/img/nvidia-smi_dying_ligh7lswc.png

Obwohl ich dem Ergebnis bei Pascal nicht glaube^^


----------



## Kalli8 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage zur MSI GTX 1070.
  Laut Herstellerangaben soll sie ein GPU Clock von 1607MHz und einen Boost von 1797MHz haben, doch GPU-Z zeigt mir 1582 und 1772 an.
  Verstehe ich da etwas falsch, oder stimmt da was nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du hast doch eine MSI Gaming App auf der CD, dort kannst du in den Gaming mode oder OC mode oder Silent mode wechseln, voreingestellte Profile sozusagen.
Du hast ab Werk den Gaming mode aktiv.


----------



## Kalli8 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oh, das wusste ich gar nicht,  Vielen Dank.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Kalli8 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mal eine Frage zur MSI GTX 1070.
> Laut Herstellerangaben soll sie ein GPU Clock von 1607MHz und einen Boost von 1797MHz haben, doch GPU-Z zeigt mir 1582 und 1772 an.
> Verstehe ich da etwas falsch, oder stimmt da was nicht?
> 
> ...




Im OC Modus!

Es gibt 3 Modis:
- Silent
- Gaming Modus
- OC Modus

Spiel dir einfach das neueste Bios drauf, das MSI offiziell auf der Support Seite herausgebracht hat. Dann hast du immer den OC Takt in 3D am laufen. 
Support fur  GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G | MSI Deutschland | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Meine 1070 ist wirklich nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Karte! 

Watt so anzeigen kannst du nicht. Entweder mit nem Messgerät oder eben anhand des PT herausrechnen.

Du hast die EVGA GTX 1070 SC Karte?
Die darf mit 100% max. 170 Watt verbrauchen. Bedeutet bei 80% hast du einen Verbrauch von 136 Watt.

Das Power Target lässt sich dann noch max um 12% erhöhen. 
Heißt bis zu 190 Watt darf die Karte sich genehmigen.

Wirst beim OC daher etwas begrenzter sein, als bei anderen Karten. 
Aber 2 Ghz langen mehr als aus!

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte!


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Im OC Modus!
> 
> Es gibt 3 Modis:
> - Silent
> ...


Die sc hat doch auch das ref pcb, oder? Dann könnte man doch einfach dieses bios auf die founders edition aufspielen und man hat ein viel grösseres powerlimit, so dass die karte eigentlich nicht mehr runtertakten dürfte.

Edit: auf der hp steht, das die sc das gleiche pcb wie die fe hat. Vll. Kann ja jemand das bios speicher und hier posten, würde es dann mal morgen mit meiner evga fe testen


----------



## Madfurion (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand mit einer Zotac 1070 extreme mal getestet wie weit man da das power Target senken kann und trotzdem der Takt gehalten wird? Sollten ja 250W bei 100% sein


----------



## Kalli8 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

OK. Danke für die Info.


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das BIOS kann ich gerne mal hier posten aber heute wird das nix mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Das BIOS kann ich gerne mal hier posten aber heute wird das nix mehr.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


Keinen stress, meine karte kommt eh erst morgen. Stimmt das denn mit dem powerlimit?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die sc hat doch auch das ref pcb, oder? Dann könnte man doch einfach dieses bios auf die founders edition aufspielen und man hat ein viel grösseres powerlimit, so dass die karte eigentlich nicht mehr runtertakten dürfte.
> 
> Edit: auf der hp steht, das die sc das gleiche pcb wie die fe hat. Vll. Kann ja jemand das bios speicher und hier posten, würde es dann mal morgen mit meiner evga fe testen



Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. 
Wobei viel größer ist relativ. 168 zu 190 Watt sind nicht die Welt. 

Vorteil hier, sehe ich dann viel eher, das der Boost dann ab Werk nicht so schnell limitiert wird.
Beim reinen Ocen wird das vielleicht 50-80 Mhz GPU Takt ausmachen.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Finde schon, meistens limitiert beim oc der 1070 ja das eng gesteckte powerlimit


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Finde schon, meistens limitiert beim oc der 1070 ja das eng gesteckte powerlimit




Das stimmt ja auch, aber das Power Limit der EVGA GTX 1070 SC ist auch nicht besonders großartig höher.
Da wäre die EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING schon leckerer.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die gabs leider im stepup nicht


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Keinen stress, meine karte kommt eh erst morgen. Stimmt das denn mit dem powerlimit?


Was meinst Du mit dem Powerlimit, ob das stimmt? Ich habe bis jetzt nur kurz versucht das PT zu reduzieren. Bin da eben bei 80% gelandet ohne Einbußen beim Boost @stock, was ja knapp 2GHz sind. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab nochmal nachgesehen. Die sc hat tatsächlich ein 20 watt höheres powerlimit. Mal sehen, vll. gehts ja auch ohne bios flash. Der ups mann ist auf den Weg zu mir.

Edit: Gerade die 1070 eingebaut und übertaktet, meine alte 980Ti war 4,6 % schneller im 3D Murks

Result

Dafür doppelter Stromverbrauch.

Baue jetzt die Karte auf einen Accelero Xtreme IV um, mal sehen, was da noch so geht ^^


----------



## Boarder1312 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

War auch zu erwarten.


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du Schlingel hast aber auch mit unterschiedem Prozessortakt gebenched   (extra Scherz).

Bin schon gespannt was da bei fps in Games rumkommt und ob du ausreichend Takt schaffst um mit der 980ti aufzuschließen, zumindest in den 3dmark. Wäre für mich zumindest so das i-Tüpfle


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dem GPU Score ist relativ egal, mit wieviel CPU Takt ich gebencht habe.

Umbau auf Accelero ist fertig, Karte boostet ohne Probleme auf 2050 Mhz ohne Powertarket Anpassung.

Temperatur liegt bei 60 °C mit 1600 rpm, was wirklich sehr sehr leise ist. 

Ich mach jetzt nochmal nen Firestrike Ultra Run, mal sehen, was so geht xD


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du weder auf VRAM, noch auf Mosfets Kühler montiert?!


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wieso sollte ich? Dafür gibts doch die massive backplate. Ich hab die bestimmt nicht dran gebaut, weil ich die so toll finde.

in 4K bricht der Takt aufgrund des Powerlimits auf 1980 Mhz ein.

Zudem vergrößert sicht der Vorsprung einer OC 980Ti auf 10%

Result

Wobei die 980Ti ja abnormal hoch getaktet war.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich? Dafür gibts doch die massive backplate. Ich hab die bestimmt nicht dran gebaut, weil ich die so toll finde.
> 
> in 4K bricht der Takt aufgrund des Powerlimits auf 1980 Mhz ein.
> 
> ...




Da geht aber noch was. 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere haben auch die 5K geknackt.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zufrieden bin ich mit dem accelero nicht. Temperatur 70 grad, dafür sehr leise... Muss an den 16nm liegen und an der packdichte... Wlp ist die coolermaster mastergel.

Ich hab immer bammel vor den vrm temperaturen. Trau dem braten nicht so ganz.

Vll. Bau ich auch wieder auf die fe um, die sieht schon klasse aus. Wenn die nur nicht so laut wäre.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich? Dafür gibts doch die massive backplate. Ich hab die bestimmt nicht dran gebaut, weil ich die so toll finde.



Die Backplate? Den Mosfets auf der Vorderseite wird es ziemlich egal sein, dass auf der Rückseite ne Backplate montiert ist. Beim VRAM lass ich mir das noch gefallen, aber die Mosfets würde ich, gerade bei einer Karte mit wenigen Phasen wie der GTX 1070 und hohem OC, nie blank liegen lassen.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Mosfets werden doch durch die Backplate gekühlt. 

Hat bei der 290X funktioniert, bei der 980 und bei der 980Ti, wieso sollte es ausgerechnet bei der 1070 nicht funktionieren ?


----------



## dsdenni (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mal wissen ob man von einer 290 zu ner 1070 ein Gutes Upgrade erhält? Wie viel % wären das so ungefähr? 

Mein Kumpel zockt in 1440p und die meisten Games gehen sogar auf hohen Settings. Aber bei den neuen AAA Titel muss er immer mehr abstriche machen.


Die Gainward 1070 wäre da gut oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gut möglich, dass die Backplate die Wärme aufnimmt, die durch das PCB geleitet wird (was wohl nur ein kleiner Teil sein dürfte, da das PCB recht gut isoliert). Die Packages der Mosfets selbst werden doch viel heißer. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass in der Accelero Anleitung nicht empfohlen wird, die Mosfets mit Kühlern zu bekleben.


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alter Falter... VRAM + MOSFETS ohne direkte Kühlung... ob das was wird...


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob man von einer 290 zu ner 1070 ein Gutes Upgrade erhält? Wie viel % wären das so ungefähr?
> 
> ...



Rund 50% wenn man beide Karten übertaktet.
Gainward/Palit haben einen guten Kühler doch nur 2 Jahre Garantie.
Zotac AMP Extreme Kühler ist genauso gut (32cm) und man kann nach der Online Registrierung die Garantie kostenlos auf 5Jahre erhöhen.
Der "normale" Amp Kühler reicht aber sicher auch aus.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Alter Falter... VRAM + MOSFETS ohne direkte Kühlung... ob das was wird...





euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass die Backplate die Wärme  aufnimmt, die durch das PCB geleitet wird (was wohl nur ein kleiner Teil  sein dürfte, da das PCB recht gut isoliert). Die Packages der Mosfets  selbst werden doch viel heißer. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass  in der Accelero Anleitung nicht empfohlen wird, die Mosfets mit Kühlern  zu bekleben.




Ihr beiden habt jetzt nicht unbedingt die Ahnung, oder ?

PCGH hat den Accelero Xtreme IV auf einer GTX 980Ti OC getestet und kommt auf eine VRM Temperatur von 80°C, was weit weg vom kritischem Punkt ist.

Habe jetzt erstmal wieder zurückgebaut, das ganze kommt mir nicht so ganz geheuer vor.


----------



## dsdenni (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Rund 50% wenn man beide Karten übertaktet.
> Gainward/Palit haben einen guten Kühler doch nur 2 Jahre Garantie.
> Zotac AMP Extreme Kühler ist genauso gut (32cm) und man kann nach der Online Registrierung die Garantie kostenlos auf 5Jahre erhöhen.
> Der "normale" Amp Kühler reicht aber sicher auch aus.


Ist dieser nicht lauter?


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ihr beiden habt jetzt nicht unbedingt die Ahnung, oder ?
> 
> PCGH hat den Accelero Xtreme IV auf einer GTX 980Ti OC getestet und kommt auf eine VRM Temperatur von 80°C, was weit weg vom kritischem Punkt ist.
> 
> Habe jetzt erstmal wieder zurückgebaut, das ganze kommt mir nicht so ganz geheuer vor.




1. Ich verbitte mir einen solchen Umgangston in meinem Laberthread, danke!! 
2. Solche Tempbereiche sind zwar noch nicht kritisch, aber warum zum Geier denkst Du denn bitteschön werden VRAM + Mosfets immer bei der FE und Partnerdesigns mit gekühlt? Richtig! Auf Dauer ist das erstens alle andere als gesund für die Komponenten und 2. wird der Wirkungsgrad bzw. Effizienz von Komponenten in höheren Tempbereichen schlechter. 
3. Ich verweise wie Du ebenfalls auf die PCGH und führe Dich auch gerne mit der Nase drauf, dasste es auch sicher nicht übersiehst. Hier den Link bitte klicken und auf 1:35 vorspulen. Bitte gern geschehen. 
4. Mich als ahnungslos bezeichnen aber selbst Bammel haben vor den eigenen Bastel"künsten" und wieder zurückbauen in die laute Brülledition... HÄ??


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob man von einer 290 zu ner 1070 ein Gutes Upgrade erhält? Wie viel % wären das so ungefähr?
> 
> ...



Du kannst Dir mal diesen Test anschauen.
Da ist eine MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning/6G @1430MHz dabei, die sollte so ziemlich einer GTX 1070 Custom entsprechen.Die kannst Du ja mit der AMD R9 290X vergleichen.
Also 50% oder mehr sind auf alle Fälle drin
Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

War das besondere an dem AC IV nicht, dass man keine kleinen Kühlerchen etc verbauen muss, weil die Backplate alles absorbiert?
Wenn eine OC 980 Ti nur auf 80°C landet, wird das bei der 1070 Null Probleme machen.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist dieser nicht lauter?



Sicher ein wenig lauter oder halt bissl schlechtere Temps, aber denke dennoch besser als zB der EVGA Kühler.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Genauso siehts aus.

Die founders edition stürzt bei 2025 mhz ab... Hab da scheinbar kein gutes Exemplar erwischt


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist ja nicht nur eine billige 0815 Backplate sondern das ist ein rückseitige Kühler beim AC X IV.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Genauso siehts aus.
> 
> Die founders edition stürzt bei 2025 mhz ab... Hab da scheinbar kein gutes Exemplar erwischt



Selbst wenn du 2100MHz+ geschafft hättest, sind vllt nur 2 FPS Differenz, dennoch wünscht man sich das natürlich, hmm ärgerlich.
Willst du noch ein anderes Bios flashen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zugegeben, von Luftkühlern habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung, da mangelndes Interesse. Nur höre ich nicht ohne nachzudenken auf irgendwelches Marketing-Geblubber von irgendeiner Firma. Wenn ich sehe, dass eine Karte von Werk aus Bauteil XY aktiv kühlt, dann ist es das Mindeste dies ebenso mit einem Wechselkühler zu machen. Natürlich laufen eure Karten ohne extra Kühler, wenn ihr sie auch nie lange behaltet, werdet ihr wohl auch nie Probleme mit verkürzten Lebenszyklen oder ähnlichem haben. So ein Stück geriffeltes Alu, dass eigentlich nur das PCB kühlt ist für mich keine wirkliche Lösung, aber das ist meine Meinung.

Ich habe jedenfalls mal gelernt, dass alles, was etwas über Mittelklasse ist, aktiv die Spannungsversorgung kühlen sollte. Macht auch Sinn, wenn gerade im übertakteten Bereich teilweise >200W durch Bauteile fließen die zusammen vielleicht so groß sind wie mein Daumennagel.


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also auch bei meiner sonst unter Wasser sitzenden 980Ti hab ich extra noch kleine Alukühler mit doppelseitig klebender Wärmeleitfolie angebracht und die werden durchaus mal ihre 70-80° C (LAserthermometer gemessen) warm...


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man machen, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es ein must have ist bei dem tollen Kühler.
Erinnere mich noch, wie die Leute hier im  Forum happy waren als der raus kam, dass die jetzt nicht mehr diese kleinen "sucker" drauf kleben müssen.
Schau zB was HT4U geschrieben hat ARCTIC | Accelero Xtreme IV | Patentierter Back-Side-Kuhler | Unubertroffene Kuhlleistung - 300 Watt | Silent-Lufterrad | Patentierte Lufterhalterung | Verbesserte Luftersteuerung
Könnt ja die Tests abarbeiten^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das Problem ist doch auch, dass keiner (oder doch?) so genau weiß, wo der Temp-Sensor für die Mosfets sitzt. Sollte der etwas entfernt oder gar auf der Rückseite des PCBs liegen, wäre es natürlich absolut kein Problem mit so einer Backplate niedrige Temperaturen hinzubekommen. Ich will jetzt hier nichts schlecht reden oder schwarzmalen, nur strahlen doch Mosfets auch sehr nach oben weg. Ein Lufthauch hilft da natürlich schon, aber als optimal würde ich das nicht einstufen.

Mainboard-Hersteller platzieren ihre Temperatursensoren auch sehr gern dort, wo es oft am kühlsten ist.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zugegeben, von Luftkühlern habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung, da mangelndes Interesse. Nur höre ich nicht ohne nachzudenken auf irgendwelches Marketing-Geblubber von irgendeiner Firma. Wenn ich sehe, dass eine Karte von Werk aus Bauteil XY aktiv kühlt, dann ist es das Mindeste dies ebenso mit einem Wechselkühler zu machen. Natürlich laufen eure Karten ohne extra Kühler, wenn ihr sie auch nie lange behaltet, werdet ihr wohl auch nie Probleme mit verkürzten Lebenszyklen oder ähnlichem haben. So ein Stück geriffeltes Alu, dass eigentlich nur das PCB kühlt ist für mich keine wirkliche Lösung, aber das ist meine Meinung.
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls mal gelernt, dass alles, was etwas über Mittelklasse ist, aktiv die Spannungsversorgung kühlen sollte. Macht auch Sinn, wenn gerade im übertakteten Bereich teilweise >200W durch Bauteile fließen die zusammen vielleicht so groß sind wie mein Daumennagel.



Besser so ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie gesagt, ist ja deine Karte. Aber ja, so gefällt mir das wesentlich besser


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe nochmals die WLP gewechselt, die Mastergel ist nicht wirklich pralle, mit ner ollen MX4 läuft die Karte gerade bei 57°C und 1300 rpm... Stabil bei 2063 Mhz und 112% Powerlimit.

Ich werde die Karte erstmal so belassen, ggf. noch das andere Bios der EVGA GTX 1070 SC draufspielen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

OK, dass die WLP so viel schlechter ist, hätte ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet. Deine jetzigen Temperaturen machen jedenfalls viel mehr Sinn mit dem Kühler.


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Besser so ?


Mir gefällt's ebenfalls besser und über kurz oder lang werden es Dir die Komponenten danken


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> OK, dass die WLP so viel schlechter ist, hätte ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet. Deine jetzigen Temperaturen machen jedenfalls viel mehr Sinn mit dem Kühler.



Die Coolermaster Mastergel soll ja eigentlich mit einer der besten Pasten überhaupt sein. Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. 

Weder auf der GPU noch auf der CPU ist sie besser als die MX4.

Selbst mit ner GC G2 ist die Karte kühler als mit der Mastergel.


----------



## etar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei dem Accelero ist es tatsächlich so das man nur die Backplate nutzt um die VRM und VRAM zu kühlen und das klappt auch interessanter Weise recht gut. In den PCGH Videos wo sie den extrem IV nutzen wird das auch so gehandhabt. Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil an den Kühler das er auf jede Karte passt und keine passenden Kühler brauch die man einzeln aufkleben muss. Wenns meine eigene Karte ist würde ich auch die Vorderseite extra bekleben, der Platz ist ja da und kleine passivkühler hat man ja da, die sammeln sich über die Zeit an  . Schaden wird es nicht 

Ich würde mir beim VRM auch nicht so die Sorgen machen, 100 Grad ist für den nichts, das sagt auch der8auer in seinen Videos so.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schönes Teil aber etwas überteuert meiner Meinung nach. 


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Water Cooling, 8192 MB GDDR5X


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So Jungs ,ich werde heute meine GTX 1080 bestellen.
Ich schwanke zwischen diesen drei:
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream  (3 Jahres Garantie, 698€) oder Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample (2 Jahres Garantie, 706€)

oder doch lieber die

Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Twin X2 (2 Jahres Garant, 699€) aber dafür direkt verfügbar.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist das mit der Garantie bei Palit/Gainward nicht genau andersherum ? Aber egal bei denen kannst du eine Münze werfen bzw. die nehmen die dir farblich besser gefällt. Die Inno würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also laut Geizhals stehts so wie ich es geschrieben habe.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Letztens hat sich einer erkundigt, sind 2 Jahre bei Palit, es sei denn der shop selber gibt noch 1 Jahr Bonus drauf oder so.
Lieber folgendes Modell und kostenlos 5 Jahre Garantie nach Registrierung  Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die schlechtere Karte zu nehmen nur weil man auch nach 3 Jahren von Zotac nen Austausch bekommen würde (wenn man Glück hat) ist nicht so der Bringer.
Die Zotac Warranty ist zwar meilenweit vor anderen Pappnasen wie ASUS  aber man kann da keinen EVGA Service erwarten. Persönlich habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht (zum glück nicht bei meiner Karte).


----------



## RTZR (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi, 
bin hier gerade über einen interessanten Test gestolpert: 
Zusammenfassung und vergleichende Bewertung - Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich

Der Test ist nicht von mir daher distanziere ich mich vom Inhalt usw... Nur so viel: ich fand den interessant.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab leider noch kein Test zur AMP gesehen, die AMP Extreme hingegen ist gleichauf mit den Palits/Gainwards. Extreme verbraucht leicht mehr, darum wird die minimal wärmer (3°C) und 0,2 Sone lauter.
Die AMP wird sicher nicht so schlecht wie der zB EVGA Kühler... Beim Wiederverkauf nach zB 2 Jahren, ist es sehr vorteilhaft zu schreiben, noch 3 Jahre Garantie.
Würde auf die AMP setzen, wenn mal alles abwägt, Lautstärke/Temps/Garantie usw usf, hat sich für mich die Zotac, als gut herausgestellt.
Die AMP Extreme 1080 hat übrigens bei der PCGH am besten abgeschnitten, vllt findet ja jmd ein Review zu der AMP!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jeder hat die AMP! extreme getestet aber die AMP! wird sicherlich nicht auf deren Niveau sein, was die Palit z.B für den gleichen Preis wie die AMP! ist. Die Zotac Garantie lässt sich beim Weiterverkauf btw. nicht übertragen


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> So Jungs ,ich werde heute meine GTX 1080 bestellen.
> Ich schwanke zwischen diesen drei:
> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream  (3 Jahres Garantie, 698€) oder Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample (2 Jahres Garantie, 706€)
> oder doch lieber die
> ...



Ich würde dir wenn die Super Jet Stream als Herz legen durch die 200 Watt Standard und 20 Offset keine power Limitierung. 
Bei der normalen Jet Stream sind nur 180 Watt + 20 % Offset. 

Die GS hat glaub auch schon 200 Watt Standard


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also hier steht nix darüber ZOTAC | Push The Limit
Wäre ärgerlich, wenn es nicht übertragbar wäre, falls man die email und die Rechnung hat, von mir aus auch noch eine Abtrittserklärung.
Hast du da eine Quelle wo ich das Nachlesen könnte?


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ALso Plait Super Jetstream, Zotac sind jetzt hier im Spiel.
Ich möchte noch erwähnen, dass ich versuche jeden € zu sparen. 
Wenn die normale Palit JetStream 699€ kostet, lohnt sich der Aufpreis um +ca. 20€?

Oder sollte ich doch lieber eine GTX 1070 kaufen? Bin ehrlich gesagt hin und her gerissen.
Zocken tue ich jetzt auf 1080P (jaaa ich weiß die GTX 1080 wäre dadurch oversized) aber dennoch könnte ich dadurch in den nächsten 5 Jahren meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

5 Jahre Ruhe, hört sich nach Zotac an^^
Würde bei der 1070 bleiben, die 1080 ist zwar 20% schneller, aber der Aufpreis ist schon heftig.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also hier steht nix darüber ZOTAC | Push The Limit
> Wäre ärgerlich, wenn es nicht übertragbar wäre, falls man die email und die Rechnung hat, von mir aus auch noch eine Abtrittserklärung.
> Hast du da eine Quelle wo ich das Nachlesen könnte?



Ne eine Quelle habe ich nicht zur Hand, bei Zotac USA steht das hier: 





> Products must be purchased as new from an authorized ZOTAC reseller. Warranty only applies to the original purchaser of the product and cannot be transferred. Products purchased as secondhand or used, or from auction sites, do not carry any warranty.


gilt natürlich nicht einfach für Deutschland aber! Ein Bekannter der eine 780 AMP! bei Ebay erworben hatte und auch eine Abtrittserklärung hatte wurde vom Zotac Support mit der Erklärung das man in diesem Fall keine Garantie erbringen kann zurück gewiesen.


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> 5 Jahre Ruhe, hört sich nach Zotac an^^
> Würde bei der 1070 bleiben, die 1080 ist zwar 20% schneller, aber der Aufpreis ist schon heftig.



Also je nach Game sind es im Schnitt 10-20Fps mehr im Vergleich der beiden Karten.
Wenn ich jetzt quasi 1x die Kohle raushauen würde...Hm..
Im Hinblick auf VR, wäre die 1080 die bessere Wahl oder?

Oder lieber die beste GTX 1070 holen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf 5 jahre gesehen würde ich jetzt eher eine kleine Karte (maximal 1070) kaufen. Das Geld bis zur 1080 auf Seite legen und dann wieder aufrüsten wenn man muss. Die 1070 und 1080 sind in der gleichen Leistungsklasse und werden ca. gleich schnell altern.
Wenn du jetzt die Power brauchst weil du bald auf VR setzten möchtest kann man eine 1080 nehmen, wenn du nur für eine Eventualität das Geld in die Hand nimmst ist es wahrscheinlich verschwendet.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bleiben trotzdem 20%. In deinem Beispiel hören sich 20 FPS viel an, aber bei genauerem hinsehen: 100 FPS GTX 1070 vs 120 FPS GTX 1080 oder 50 FPS 1070 vs  60 FPS 1080 oder 30 FPS 1070 vs 36 FPS 1080.
Wenn es dir die +200€ wert sind, kannste es machen. Kannst auch eine gebrauchte 980 Ti kaufen (ca 350€), ist übertaktet näher an der 1080 dran als die 1070. Die 980 ti hat einfach ein unglaubliches OC Potential.
Bei der 1070/80 sind nach ca 10% Feierabend. Leider hat die aber auch 2 GB weniger VRAM und verbraucht mehr...


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welche würdet ihr den empfehlen? Auch wieder die Palit/Gainward?
Ich möchte max. 500€ ausgeben.
Hier ist mal ne Liste, die als Lagernd angezeigt werden;
PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du den Platz im Gehäuse hast ist die Palit/Gainward einfach überragend gut.


----------



## Madfurion (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Also je nach Game sind es im Schnitt 10-20Fps mehr im Vergleich der beiden Karten.
> Wenn ich jetzt quasi 1x die Kohle raushauen würde...Hm..
> Im Hinblick auf VR, wäre die 1080 die bessere Wahl oder?
> 
> Oder lieber die beste GTX 1070 holen?



Wenn du jetzt das Geld hast eine 1080 zu kaufen, kannst du auch überlegen auf einen 4k oder 1440p Monitor umzurüsten.


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich möchte aber kein neuen Monitor kaufen.. :/
Und Geld wäre für eine 1080 wäre definitv da, für einen neuen Monitor nicht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Also je nach Game sind es im Schnitt 10-20Fps mehr im Vergleich der beiden Karten.
> Wenn ich jetzt quasi 1x die Kohle raushauen würde...Hm..
> Im Hinblick auf VR, wäre die 1080 die bessere Wahl oder?
> 
> Oder lieber die beste GTX 1070 holen?


Kommt auf die Auflösung an, in 4K sind es gerne auch mal 4-5fps


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Intel® Core™ i5-4670K / GeForce® N770 TF 2GD5 OC / EKL Alpenföhn K 2 / Gigabyte Z87-D3HP / Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB / Bitfenix Shinobi/ LG Flatron IPS 235P 23" / Be Quiet! Straight E9 450W



Ich sehe grad, wir haben fast 1:1 den selben Rechner 
Außer Mainboard, Gehäuse und Netzteil, meiner ist die E9 480W.



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Auflösung an, in 4K sind es gerne auch mal 4-5fps



Da ich vermehrt 1080P spielen werde...ist die 1070 also besser?


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Natürlich ist die 1080 besser, nur wenn der Faktor Preis oder Performance per Euro ins Spiel kommt, sieht es besser aus für die 1070.
Für Full HD ist eine 1070 mehr als genug, andere sind da mit der halben Leistung einer 1070 zufrieden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Und Geld wäre für eine 1080 wäre definitiv da,



Dann hol' Dir doch eine.
Macht Spaß mit dem Teil !  

btw: Stimme aber Duvar zu, dass die 1080 eigentlich für Full HD overkill ist.


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dann hol' Dir doch eine.
> Macht Spaß mit dem Teil !
> 
> btw: Stimme aber Duvar zu, dass die 1080 eigentlich für Full HD overkill ist.



Ich könnte doch auch mit DSR den Monitor auf 4k skalieren, würde doch auch gehen...!?


----------



## Boarder1312 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Klar. Dafür ist sie genau richtig.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Ich sehe grad, wir haben fast 1:1 den selben Rechner
> Außer Mainboard, Gehäuse und Netzteil, meiner ist die E9 480W.
> 
> 
> ...


du hast auch eine 770? das freut mich, meine geht bald aber auch in den wohlverdienten ruhestand (Minecraft bei meinem Bruder)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bleiben trotzdem 20%. In deinem Beispiel hören sich 20 FPS viel an, aber bei genauerem hinsehen: 100 FPS GTX 1070 vs 120 FPS GTX 1080 oder 50 FPS 1070 vs  60 FPS 1080 oder 30 FPS 1070 vs 36 FPS 1080.
> Wenn es dir die +200€ wert sind, kannste es machen. Kannst auch eine gebrauchte 980 Ti kaufen (ca 350€), ist übertaktet näher an der 1080 dran als die 1070. Die 980 ti hat einfach ein unglaubliches OC Potential.
> Bei der 1070/80 sind nach ca 10% Feierabend. Leider hat die aber auch 2 GB weniger VRAM und verbraucht mehr...




Wobei der ab Werk bereits erreichte hohe Boosttakt etwas darüber hinweg täuscht. 
Wenn ich z.B. von meiner Karte die Ab Werk 1607 Mhz hinzuziehe und per OC über 2,1 Ghz packe, sind das schon etwas mehr als 10%. 

Wir sprechen dann schon von ca. 1/3! höheren Takt. 

Was packt eine GTX 980 Ti denn so? 1500 Mhz in der Summe?
Das sind wenn wir meinetwegen auch von einem OC Modell wieder der von MSI ausgehen ca. 320 Mhz mehr. (OC Takt ist dort 1.178 Mhz)

Macht dann insgesamt ein OC Potential von unter 30%. Da jede Karte allerdings anders reagiert, nimm meinetwegen ebenfalls 1/3. Soll geschenkt sein.

Man kommt aber fix zum Ergebnis dass das OC Potential das Selbe ist.

Meinetwegen rechnen wir mal das OC Potenzial auf Basis des Boosttaktes:
Meine Karte hat einen angegebenen Boosttakt von 1797 Mhz.
Erreicht die 2,1 durch OC (eigentlich noch etwas mehr, aber lassen wir das ^^)
Das sind 300 Mhz mehr, was ca 17% sind!


Jetzt wieder das GTX 980 Ti Beispiel der MSI Karte:
Angegebener Boosttakt: 1279 MHz
1500 Mhz durch OC
Das sind dann ebenfalls ca. 17%. 



Der Boosttakt ist bei der GTX 1070 von den nackten Zahlen (nicht prozentual!) einfach höher, so dass das Gesamtergebnis mit OC einem weniger erscheint. 

Eine Custom Karte erreicht in der Praxis bereits schon ab Werk! zwischen 1900-2000 Mhz.
Logisch, das es dann nach wenig ausschaut, wenn sie dann bei knapp 2,1 Ghz schlapp macht oder eben auch darunter schon.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo das stimmt wohl GPU Boost 3 taktet selbst die Founders Edition recht hoch.
Dennoch ist die vorher langsamere 980 Ti nach OC vs OC schneller als die 1070.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Grml ich komm irgendwie mit Pascal nicht klar...

Das 1070SC Bios draufgeklascht, Karte boostet auf 2088 Mhz... aber am hin und her takten, wie bekloppt...

Mache ich was falsch ?

Der Voltage-Button scheint beim Afterburner auch nicht so recht funzen zu wollen...


----------



## DMC-Lover (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming?

Mich interessiert hier die Lautstärke.


----------



## Kiryu (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> btw: Stimme aber Duvar zu, dass die 1080 eigentlich für Full HD overkill ist.



Finde ich hingegen überhaupt nicht, zu viel Leistungsreserven kann man eigentlich nie haben. In GTA V beispielsweise fällt die Framerate teilweise schon in FHD unter 60 FPS. Klar, das sind nur wenige Situationen und auch nur, wenn man wirklich alle Regler nach rechts schiebt aber unter "overkill" verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt was anderes.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Knochey (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich höre in diesem Forum immer mehr von G-Sync Monitoren. Ich frage mich aber immer noch was das bewirken soll. Mir fällt Tearing meist eh nicht auf und wenn stört es mich nicht sonderlich. Stuttering ist das schlimmste auf der Welt aber ich denke das ist damit auch nicht einfach aus der Welt geschafft oder? Außerdem sagen manche das sich selbst 40 FPS wie 60 anfühlen. Wie kann ich mir das denn vorstellen? Schon jemand Erfahrung mit G-Sync gemacht? ^^


----------



## HisN (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das 1070SC Bios draufgeklascht, Karte boostet auf 2088 Mhz... aber am hin und her takten, wie bekloppt...
> 
> Mache ich was falsch ?
> ..



Du beobachtest das Power Limit nicht?
Die Karte ist so effizient, weil sie ohne Last ständig runter Taktet?


----------



## Ghost1o2 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie ließen sich die 780er TI eigentlich verglichen mit der 980ti übertakten? Ich würde sonst fast mal schätzen, dass es mit der 1080ti bzw. dem Nachfolger auf 16nm Niveau besser wird, da sie ihre Prozesse besser im Griff haben etc.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt wohl GPU Boost 3 taktet selbst die Founders Edition recht hoch.
> Dennoch ist die vorher langsamere 980 Ti nach OC vs OC schneller als die 1070.



Jap das stimmt. Das musste ich gegen die MSI Lighting bitter erfahren. 



DMC-Lover schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming?
> 
> 
> Mich interessiert hier die Lautstärke.




Schau mal in die Signaturen der Leute hier. 

Und ja sie ist schööööön leise. ^^


Die Palit Game Rock oder die Gainward Phoenix lt. aktuellem PCGH Test noch etwas leiser.
Dafür hast du dann aber auch gleich weniger Platz im Rechner. Triple-Slot anstatt Dual Slot Design. 


(PCGH meint, das gar 4 Slots genehmigt werden.)


----------



## Taonris (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hätte da einmal eine Frage. Habe heute meine Gamerock 1080 bekommen und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Allerdings wollte ich das Ding heute übertakten und irgendwie komm ich nie über 2 GHz ohne das Artefakte auftauchen oder das Bild komplett schwarz wird. Bis jetzt hab ich das Ganze auch erste in Rise of the Tomb Raider getestet und in Doom, in Doom hatte  ich allerdings keine Probleme. Die Settings habe ich quasi aus Raffs Video übernommen also Power-Limit auf 120%, Core-Voltage auf +100 und Core-Clock aktuell auf +100 Mhz. Die Karte taktet dann auf ca 2025 MHz und die Temperatur liegt bei ca 65 Grad die Artefakte tauchen allerdings auf.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Jap das stimmt. Das musste ich gegen die MSI Lighting bitter erfahren.



Groß ist der Unterschied jedoch nicht, von dem her passt schon.


----------



## tmmaso1974 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe heute meine Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme bekommen.
Habe Sie erst am Samstag bestellt, durch Zufall bei notebooksbilliger.de gesehen das Sie dort sofort Lieferbar war.
Wollte eigentlich eine Asus Strix 1080 OC, die habe ich jetzt storniert.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Du beobachtest das Power Limit nicht?
> Die Karte ist so effizient, weil sie ohne Last ständig runter Taktet?


Doch hisn, ich beobachte das powerlimit. Ohne vsync und ohne powerlimit taktet die karte auf und nieder...

Muss mich mal mit der oc kurve beschäftigen...

Die vcore sagt immer ab...


----------



## Ghost1o2 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



tmmaso1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme bekommen.
> Habe Sie erst am Samstag bestellt, durch Zufall bei notebooksbilliger.de gesehen das Sie dort sofort Lieferbar war.
> Wollte eigentlich eine Asus Strix 1080 OC, die habe ich jetzt storniert.



Dann hast du vermutlich eine gute Wahl getroffen, so wie man es hier die Tage vernehmen kann. Die Strix soll wohl nicht so der Bringer sein


----------



## tmmaso1974 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Konnte Die Zotac bisher nur kurz Testen, in Dirt Rally nicht unter 2000MHz Boost.


----------



## DMC-Lover (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sieht es bei dem MSI 1070  usern mit Zirpen oder Spulenfiepen aus?


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Wie ließen sich die 780er TI eigentlich verglichen mit der 980ti übertakten? Ich würde sonst fast mal schätzen, dass es mit der 1080ti bzw. dem Nachfolger auf 16nm Niveau besser wird, da sie ihre Prozesse besser im Griff haben etc.



Ausgehend vom Grundtakt GTX 780ti (875MHz) und der GTX 980ti (1000MHz) lassen sich beide Karten ähnlich gut übertakten.
Meine GTX 780ti hatte ich stabil auf 1240MHz festgenagelt.Also rund 42% mehr.
Die EVGA GTX 980ti sc läuft mit @1450MHz und meine EVGA GTX 980ti Classified mit @1500MHz.Dann sind wir bei 45-50%.
Ich kann natürlich nur für meine Karten sprechen, aber eine ähnlich gute Übertaktbarkeit ist gegeben.

Edit:
@tmmaso1974
Dirt Rally ( 4K ) ist gerade bei mir das einzige Spiel bei dem ich mit der Classy auf @1490Mhz zurück gehen muss.
Ich finde es schon klasse wenn deine Karte den Takt bei @2000MHz halten kann.


----------



## Knochey (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



tmmaso1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme bekommen.
> Habe Sie erst am Samstag bestellt, durch Zufall bei notebooksbilliger.de gesehen das Sie dort sofort Lieferbar war.
> Wollte eigentlich eine Asus Strix 1080 OC, die habe ich jetzt storniert.



OHHH MAN das kann doch nicht sein. Bei Mindfactory seit mehr als 1 Monat bestellt und immer noch nicht bekommen. Ich könnte ausrasten...

Dir trotzdem viel Spaß damit ^^


----------



## iTryX (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ohne das jetzt alles zu lesen, wird die GTX 1070 in nächster Zeit günstiger werden?
Hab zu meinem Pc jetzt mal extra keine Graka dazu gekauft.
Die GTX 1060 wäre eher eine Alternativkarte für mich..


----------



## Madfurion (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Ohne das jetzt alles zu lesen, wird die GTX 1070 in nächster Zeit günstiger werden?
> Hab zu meinem Pc jetzt mal extra keine Graka dazu gekauft.
> Die GTX 1060 wäre eher eine Alternativkarte für mich..



Eher nicht.
De Karten sollen zwar im Juli besser Verfügbar werden aber da es in den Leistungsbereichen im Moment keine Alternativen gibt, werden sich die Preise für die 1070 bzw 1080 nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Dynamic50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Guten Abend liebe Community,
ich habe mir eine MSI Geforce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G gekauft. Im aktuellen Heft (08/2016) steht, dass das Spulenfiepen dieser Grafikkarte unauffällig sei. Ich spiele bei festen 60 Fps per Framelimiter des Riva Tuners und kann das Spulenfiepen deutlich wahrnehmen, weil es lauter ist, als die Lüfter der Karte. Das ist jetzt bereits die zweite MSI 1070, die ich mir geholt habe, weil ich dachte, dass ich einfach mal Pech mit dem Produkt hatte. Was meint ihr? Sollte ich noch ein drittes Mal die Karte austaschen, oder ist das doch eher der Standard dieser Karte? Hat noch jemand dieses Zirpen bei dieser Karte?
Ich habe sie mit der Palit 1070 Gamerock verglichen und ich meine, dass das Spulenfiepen/zirpen bei der MSI sogar deutlicher ist, obwohl die Palit im Heft mit normalen Spulenfiepen beschrieben ist.
Gruß
Dynamic50


----------



## Cragger (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab auch die MSI im Rechner und kein Spulenfiepen wahrgenommen bis jetzt. Spiele bei 60FPS+.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Ich habe sie mit der Palit 1070 Gamerock verglichen und ich meine, dass  das Spulenfiepen/zirpen bei der MSI sogar deutlicher ist, obwohl die  Palit im Heft mit normalen Spulenfiepen beschrieben ist.


Ich kann nur für die Palit 1080er sprechen & da höre ich nichts, also kein Spulenfiepen & das auch in Menüs oder Benchmarks, welche bspw. 4-stellige Frames anzeigen.
Spulenfiepen kann auch von andere Komponenten "begünstigt" werden, wie bspw. einem Netzteil, Soundkarte etc. Falls möglich, dann teste die Graka mal in einem anderen PC ...


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Dynamic50 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Community,
> ich habe mir eine MSI Geforce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G gekauft. Im aktuellen Heft (08/2016) steht, dass das Spulenfiepen dieser Grafikkarte unauffällig sei. Ich spiele bei festen 60 Fps per Framelimiter des Riva Tuners und kann das Spulenfiepen deutlich wahrnehmen, weil es lauter ist, als die Lüfter der Karte. Das ist jetzt bereits die zweite MSI 1070, die ich mir geholt habe, weil ich dachte, dass ich einfach mal Pech mit dem Produkt hatte. Was meint ihr? Sollte ich noch ein drittes Mal die Karte austaschen, oder ist das doch eher der Standard dieser Karte? Hat noch jemand dieses Zirpen bei dieser Karte?
> Ich habe sie mit der Palit 1070 Gamerock verglichen und ich meine, dass das Spulenfiepen/zirpen bei der MSI sogar deutlicher ist, obwohl die Palit im Heft mit normalen Spulenfiepen beschrieben ist.
> Gruß
> Dynamic50


Was für ein Netzteil hast du? Das kann auch davon kommen


----------



## TK50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So ich habe mir jetzt "Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample" bestellt.
Die 1080 ist am Ende doch zu teuer.


----------



## Dynamic50 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil hast du? Das kann auch davon kommen



Ich habe ein be quiet! straight power 10 mit 80 Plus Gold mit 600W.
Dazu habe ich auch noch eine Creative Soundblaster Soundkarte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Finde ich hingegen überhaupt nicht, zu viel Leistungsreserven kann man eigentlich nie haben.



Stimmt schon.
Ich meinte nur im Verhältnis zum Monitor passt das dann nicht mehr so ganz.
Wenn man sich ne 1080 leistet, kann man sich ja evtl. auch n neuen Monitor leisten.

Ich bin jedenfalls von GTX 670 und 16:9 24" FULL HD auf 1080 und 21:9 34" 3440x1440 gewechselt.
Das passt.


----------



## kyroR (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Hätte da einmal eine Frage. Habe heute meine Gamerock 1080 bekommen und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Allerdings wollte ich das Ding heute übertakten und irgendwie komm ich nie über 2 GHz ohne das Artefakte auftauchen oder das Bild komplett schwarz wird. Bis jetzt hab ich das Ganze auch erste in Rise of the Tomb Raider getestet und in Doom, in Doom hatte  ich allerdings keine Probleme. Die Settings habe ich quasi aus Raffs Video übernommen also Power-Limit auf 120%, Core-Voltage auf +100 und Core-Clock aktuell auf +100 Mhz. Die Karte taktet dann auf ca 2025 MHz und die Temperatur liegt bei ca 65 Grad die Artefakte tauchen allerdings auf.



Dann haste keinen guten Chip bekommen, ich schaffe mit meiner Gainward 1080 GLH 2126 Mhz stabil in The Division bei 72°C ohne Artefakte und Abstürze. Kann echt sein das bei dir kein guter Pascal Chip verbastelt ist, oder einfach der Karte der Saft ausgeht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spulenfiepen ist und bleibt Glückssache.
Nur weil ne Karte im Test nicht fiept, heisst das nicht dass sie es nicht bei dir zuhause tut.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Dynamic50 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Community,
> ich habe mir eine MSI Geforce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G gekauft. Im aktuellen Heft (08/2016) steht, dass das Spulenfiepen dieser Grafikkarte unauffällig sei. Ich spiele bei festen 60 Fps per Framelimiter des Riva Tuners und kann das Spulenfiepen deutlich wahrnehmen, weil es lauter ist, als die Lüfter der Karte. Das ist jetzt bereits die zweite MSI 1070, die ich mir geholt habe, weil ich dachte, dass ich einfach mal Pech mit dem Produkt hatte. Was meint ihr? Sollte ich noch ein drittes Mal die Karte austaschen, oder ist das doch eher der Standard dieser Karte? Hat noch jemand dieses Zirpen bei dieser Karte?
> Ich habe sie mit der Palit 1070 Gamerock verglichen und ich meine, dass das Spulenfiepen/zirpen bei der MSI sogar deutlicher ist, obwohl die Palit im Heft mit normalen Spulenfiepen beschrieben ist.
> Gruß
> Dynamic50



Hab ebenfalls die MSI und ebenfalls kein Spulenfiepen. Zumindest nicht bei 60 fps. 
Ab so 400 höre ich dann schon etwas. 

Riva Tuner? Das gibt´s noch? 
Meinst wahrscheinlich den Afterburner. ^^


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nvidia hat den Boost eingestellt^^ Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Doesn’t Boost In VR With The Latest Game Ready Driver


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nvidia hat den Boost eingestellt^^ Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Doesn’t Boost In VR With The Latest Game Ready Driver



Kann mich wirklich nur noch wundern. Nicht das das jetzt ein schwerwiegender Fehler ist. Wird sicher im nächsten Treiber gefixt aber gerade kurz nach dem Launch einer "VR Karte" sollte sowas nicht durch die QA. 
Ich hatte ja seit ich die 980Ti habe nur ärger mit den Treibern, aber so langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass da zu viele Überstunden gemacht werden 
Erst das 1060 PCB und jetzt Das ? Scheint ja gewaltig was los zu sein in Jen-Hsun's Laden...


----------



## TK50 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jungs,
Die Gainward Gtx 1070 Sample Edition und GLH Edition unterscheiden sich doch nur durch die Taktraten, oder.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> Die Gainward Gtx 1070 Sample Edition und GLH Edition unterscheiden sich doch nur durch die Taktraten, oder.



Ob nun 100% gleich oder nicht...die Golden Sample erreicht problemlos die Taktraten der GLH normalerweise...meine zumindest


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GLH hat doch auch stärkere Spannungsversorgung und dual bios, oder hab ich das falsch im kopf?


----------



## Ghost1o2 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat die GS laut Homepage von Gainward beides auch, also 8Pin und 8 Phasen jeweils und dann das Dual Bios


----------



## Shooot3r (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Passt der Accelero xtreme4 auf die gtx 1070 fe? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, ich schon wieder.

Meine Karte hält ihren Boost von 2050 Mhz in sämtlichen Spielen. Ausser in Witcher 3 net -.-

Dort geht sie runter auf 1950 Mhz, obwohl weder Power - noch Templimit greifen.

Karte läuft auf 60°C max.

Misteriös

Kann das mal einer gegenchecken ?


----------



## TK50 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



the_leon schrieb:


> GLH hat doch auch stärkere Spannungsversorgung und dual bios, oder hab ich das falsch im kopf?



Ist mit Dual Bios die unterschiedliche GB/s gemeint?
Bei dem Sample ist sie 256GB/s bei GLH 272GB/s, macht das einen großen Unterschied? Hätte ich lieber die GLH holen sollen?


----------



## Ghost1o2 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein, das kommt durch den leicht höheren Speichertakt der GLH, das kann aber man aber alles problemlos selber anpassen. Die Übertaktung ist minimal... bspw. Base-Clock: GS: 1632 vs. GLH 1670Mhz.

Das Dual Bios heißt nur, dass du ein anderes "Betriebssystem/Firmware" auf die Karte spielen kannst und wechseln. Wenn du extrem übertaten willst, kannst du ein Bios ändern und dann immer noch wenn etwas schief geht aufs andere zurück wechseln ohne das was ist.
-> Berichtigt mich bitte, wenn ich gerade quatsch erzählt habe


----------



## TK50 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also wenn die GLH wirklich viel besser ist, dann werde ich meine Bestellung stornieren und die GLH bestellen.
Wenn es aber nur die Taktraten sind, wo ich sie selber mit Afterburner anpassen kann, dann lasse ich es.

Edit: Die GB/s unterscheiden sich auch. Dies kann man nicht mit Afterburner anpassen oder?


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe eine Antwort von EVGA bzgl. des Bios der SC Version erhalten, welches meine Feststellung untermauert. Das SC Bios hat bei meiner FE Probleme gemacht, obwohl es das gleiche PCB ist:

Hallo Daniel,

Das SC -Modell hat exakt das gleiche Board , Power-Phase und die Leistung zu ziehen.

Der Unterschied ist, dass die SC mit einer Fabrik übertakten kommt , die zu diesem Werk übertakten stabil gewährleistet  ist.

Aktualisieren des BIOS für den SC auf einen nicht -SC -Modell wird es nicht zulassen, dass besser zu übertakten als die nicht -SC -BIOS , und wir unterstützen das BIOS eines anderen Modells auf eine bestimmte Karte zu blinken.

Bitte lassen Sie uns wissen, wenn Sie weitere Fragen oder Bedenken haben.

Grüße,
EVGA


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Irgendwie sprechen EVGA Mitarbeiter die erwische besseres deutsch.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Also wenn die GLH wirklich viel besser ist, dann werde ich meine Bestellung stornieren und die GLH bestellen.
> Wenn es aber nur die Taktraten sind, wo ich sie selber mit Afterburner anpassen kann, dann lasse ich es.
> 
> Edit: Die GB/s unterscheiden sich auch. Dies kann man nicht mit Afterburner anpassen oder?



Doch, über den Speichertakt. Der ist bei der GLH von Haus aus etwas höher...meine Golden Sample läuft problemlos mit den Werten der GLH edition...sogar mit etwas mehr. 
Die Firmen lassen sich den Werks-OC gut bezahlen...

EDIT: Gainward GTX 1070 G1 Gaming ist bei Mindfactory im Mindstar für 469€...


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Doch, über den Speichertakt. Der ist bei der GLH von Haus aus etwas höher...meine Golden Sample läuft problemlos mit den Werten der GLH edition...sogar mit etwas mehr.
> Die Firmen lassen sich den Werks-OC gut bezahlen...
> 
> EDIT: Gainward GTX 1070 G1 Gaming ist bei Mindfactory im Mindstar für 469€...



deswegen sqg ichs ja immer wieder. wenn die oc version kein besseres pcb hat sondern das gleiche dann immer die non oc kaufen. ist billiger und das werks oc ist meist so minimal das das fast jeder chip mitmacht. hab bisher nur einmal von ner krücke in nem ammi forum gelesen won chip die der non oc die oc nicht einholn konnte.
bei besserem pcb mit mehr phasen, höherwertigen teilen etc dann natürlich das nehmen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Meine Karte hält ihren Boost von 2050 Mhz in sämtlichen Spielen. *Ausser in Witcher 3* net -.-
> 
> Dort geht sie runter auf 1950 Mhz, obwohl weder Power - noch Templimit greifen.



Witcher 3 is ganz schön anspruchsvoll.
Da gehen die Taktraten normal zumindest nochmal eine Stufe niedriger, wie in anderen Titeln.





Chinaquads schrieb:


> Kann das mal einer gegenchecken ?





Hatte hier auch mal erst mit Ark Survival Evolved und dann mit Witcher 3 getestet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...g-fuer-oc-gamerock-gtx-1080-ark-survival.html

Konnte 2063 MHz halten.

Mittlerweile hab ich aber nochmal ein klein wenig runtergedreht, die Werte, um nicht dauernd so am Limit zu laufen.
Müsste das evtl. nochmal im Thread aktualisieren(edit: done).

Ok, bei mir geht's auch um die 1080 btw. .


----------



## TK50 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So ursprünglich hatte ich die Gainward 1070 Sample auf Computeruniverse bestellt (nie wieder!!!!) und eben wieder storniert weil die es nicht mehr auf Lager hattten. Ich war wohl bisschen zu spät. Als ich bestellt hatte, war sie noch da,
Aus Frust habe ich jetzt doch eine GTX 1080 gekauft 
Die Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Aktiv ist es jetzt geworden. Laut Vibo (gehört wohl zu Mindfactory) sind sie anscheinend jetzt reichlich verfügbar.
Also sollte es diesmal klappen.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die neue SLI Bridge, der rechte ist die neue Brücke  der linke der alte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Division mit 2560x1440 in Game alles auf Ultra eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man sieht die gewaltigen Unterschiede in der Hardware^^
Und Du schaust da gegen ne Wand, klar gehen da die FPS hoch^^, die Auslastung ist ja gleich geblieben.


----------



## C_17 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Leute.

Also nach ein paar tagen kann ich sagen: bin mit meiner EVGA 1080 SC sehr zufrieden. Nächsten Monat werd ich die Garantie noch verlängern. Habe als WLP die Thermal Grizzly Kryo genommen, unter Last bei 1948 Mhz komm ich nicht über 74°C . Und das auch nur wenn ich ne Weile an habe.
Werd am Case noch paar bessere Lüfter in den nächsten 2 Monaten montieren, do das noch mehr Wind herscht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> So, ich schon wieder.
> 
> Meine Karte hält ihren Boost von 2050 Mhz in sämtlichen Spielen. Ausser in Witcher 3 net -.-
> 
> ...


Laut PCGH zieht The Witcher 3 besonders an den Speichertakt und schluckt entsprechend dann auch mehr.


----------



## C_17 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Paar Bilder nachträglich! ^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> Paar Bilder nachträglich! ^^


Wünsche ganz viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte! 
Hast ja nu lange genug darauf warten müssen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



C_17 schrieb:


> Also nach ein paar tagen kann ich sagen: bin mit meiner EVGA 1080 SC sehr zufrieden.



Das is doch die Hauptsache.
Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Tilfred (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin noch am überlegen. Entweder ne 1070 oder doch ne gebrauchte 980 ti ?!


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

1070, da würde ich nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## Madfurion (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hängen bei den 3 bzw. 4 Slot Designs die Grakas eigentlich durch oder wird das durch die Backplate aufgefangen?
(Oder ist das alles nur ein Gerücht?)

Nur so aus Interesse, meine r9 290 ist ja auch schon sehr groß aber hat keine Veränderung gezeigt.


----------



## chischko (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

4 SLOT DESIGN?? Welche soll das denn sein. 

Nein wirklich durch hängen tun auch schwere GPUs nicht


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlegen. Entweder ne 1070 oder doch ne gebrauchte 980 ti ?!


Heute gab es eine neue 980 Ti für 369€,wäre also ein besserer Deal gewesen als ne 1070 für 100€ mehr. 

Daher würde ich entweder warten das wieder so ein Deal kommt  oder gebraucht kaufen für den Preis. 

Neu würde ich keine 980Ti für über 400€ kaufen.


----------



## repe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hoi!

Abgesehen von Kühlerdesign und Taktraten...wasn der Unterschied zwischen den zwei MSI Designs Armor und Gaming?

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Die Armor ist so um 40 bis 50 Euro günstiger...oder besser gesagt, weniger teurer...aber ist sie für Leute empfehlenswert, die kein weiteres OC mehr machen wollten/werden? Ist der Kühler bei der Armor ähnlich gut wie der Twin Frozr? Hat da jmd Erfahrung mit dem Teil?


----------



## DaRkn3ss (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich kann mich ja absolut nicht entscheiden.

Hänge im Moment zwischen der Wahl 

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X3
Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme

habe aktuell die Zotac GTX 580 AMP² und zuvor ne Zotca GTX 280, daher bin ich ja geneigt wieder Zotac zu nehmen. 

Aber die scheint irgendwie im Moment schwer erhältlich zu sein. Will aber nicht mehr warten 
wohl gemerkt über Full HD wird es bei mir wohl nie hinausgehen, ich kaufe lieber einmal und hab dann paar jahre ruhe (die 580 hab ich seit 2011)


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zotac, wegen der besseren Garantie.

Zum Thema MSI Unterschied:
Ich meine die Armor hat nen Direct Touch Kühlkörper und weniger Heatpipes.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



repe schrieb:


> Hoi!
> 
> Abgesehen von Kühlerdesign und Taktraten...wasn der Unterschied zwischen den zwei MSI Designs Armor und Gaming?



Abgesehen von den beiden Sachen, gibt es keinen Unterschied. Womöglich wurde noch ein anderes BIOS aufgespielt (mehr Power-Limit o.ä.), die Platine ist jedenfalls identisch. Der Armor-Kühler wirkt halt "billiger", besitzt ja auch nur die Hälfte an Heatpipes und nicht einmal ne Bodenplatte. Dass das keine 50€ ausmacht, ist aber wohl auch klar.


----------



## Sly84 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@DaRkn3ss: Wenn die Zotac haben willst, die ist laut Caseking auf Lager und bei Alternate in 2 Tagen verfügbar. Den Angaben von Alternate kann man auch eher trauen als den von Mindfactory. So stimmte bei mir bsp. deren Anagbe zur Asus Strix 1080 non OC Edition.


----------



## Madfurion (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab heute morgen eine Mail von Alternate bekommen dass sich das Lieferdatum der Zotac 1070  Extreme auf den 15.7. verschiebt da sie dann erst die Lieferung vom Hersteller bekommen.
Sehr löblich die Benachrichtigung, da weiß man was Sache ist.


----------



## suarsg (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich will mir eine Palit GTX 1080 Super JetStream holen in der Hoffnung sie auf 2 GHz zu bringen und niedrigem Verbrauch/Temperaturen wie die GameRock Premium bei den Tests. Leider ist die Karte nicht verfügbar, die normale JetStream aber schon und nun bin ich am überlegen einfach die zu nehmen. Ist das ratsam? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob diese ein Custom Board überhaupt hat und habe ein bisschen Angst die Verzögerung der "guten" Karten liegt vielleicht daran, dass die nicht genug Chips finden die stabil die höheren Taktraten der Super JetStream und GameRock Premium (1850+ MHz) halten und diese deswegen als normale Jetstream/GameRock (1733 MHz) verkaufen(??)


----------



## DaRkn3ss (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Sly84 schrieb:


> @DaRkn3ss: Wenn die Zotac haben willst, die ist laut Caseking auf Lager und bei Alternate in 2 Tagen verfügbar. Den Angaben von Alternate kann man auch eher trauen als den von Mindfactory. So stimmte bei mir bsp. deren Anagbe zur Asus Strix 1080 non OC Edition.



hahahahahaha 
sorry musste mal kurz lachen.  (über den satz zu alternate)

Habe am 11.07 bei Alternate bestellt (da 529 schon ein unterschied ist zu caseking mit 549 zumal man über qipu noch 3 % cashback bekommt (ca 15 €) macht 514 €, also 35 € Differenz)
Dort hieß es Versandbereit in 1 Tag. Lieferung zw. Mi. 13. und  Do. 14.

Bis heute haben die keine Ware erhalten demnach wird auch heute nichts mehr versendet.




Madfurion schrieb:


> Ich hab heute morgen eine Mail von Alternate bekommen dass sich das Lieferdatum der Zotac 1070  Extreme auf den 15.7. verschiebt da sie dann erst die Lieferung vom Hersteller bekommen.
> Sehr löblich die Benachrichtigung, da weiß man was Sache ist.



mich halten sie hin auf Nachfragen. Selbst da hab ich so eine Info bisher nicht bekommen.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Hängen bei den 3 bzw. 4 Slot Designs die Grakas eigentlich durch oder wird das durch die Backplate aufgefangen?
> (Oder ist das alles nur ein Gerücht?)
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse, meine r9 290 ist ja auch schon sehr groß aber hat keine Veränderung gezeigt.



nein hängen nicht durch wenn ne ordentliche backplate drann ist. aber 4slot? sowas hat ja nedma ne classified kingpin^^ die is zwar eig für ln2 ausgelegt aber der luftkühler hat auch ziemlich was drauf^^ zumindest mal bei den 980/ti


----------



## DaRkn3ss (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zotac, wegen der besseren Garantie.



auch noch andere gründe als die Garantie? Wie wahrscheinlich ist denn ein Garantiefall überhaupt? 
Meine letzten Grafikkarten (wie gesagt ebenfalls Zotac) laufen beide auch noch. Die eine seit 2008 die andere seit 2011


----------



## repe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also eine 1070 war bei konkreter Ankündigung meine nächste Wunschkarte. Nach dem Preisschock hechelte ich eher eine 480er Custom nach, da die aber weißgottwann erst released werden, und dann auch nicht klar ist ob gut genug verfügbar, kommt mir doch noch eine 1070er ins Haus. Zunächst war MSI mein Wunschkandidat, aber da ist ein Liefertermin, nett ausgedrückt, ungewiss. Die Gigabyte G1 Gaming gibts jedoch, und die werde ich mir krallen. Vor allem nachdem ich Reviews von anderen Hardwareseiten angeguckt habe .


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming ist doch bei Mindfactory lagernd.

Kaufen und glücklich sein 

8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



suarsg schrieb:


> und habe ein bisschen Angst *die Verzögerung der "guten" Karten* liegt vielleicht daran, dass die nicht genug Chips finden die stabil die höheren Taktraten der Super JetStream und GameRock Premium (1850+ MHz) halten und diese deswegen als normale Jetstream/GameRock (1733 MHz) verkaufen(??)



Ich glaube nicht, dass die jede einzelne Karte testen, wie viel Takt die mitmacht und danach selektieren in Premium, oder non Premium.
Ich glaub eher, dass die einfach auf die premium ein leicht geändertes Bios drauf machen, mit leicht höherem Grundtakt.
Egal jetzt welcher Hersteller und wie das jeweilige Modell heißt.

Wie hoch die jeweilige Karte dann stabil geht, durch eigenes OC, is glaub ich Zufall.
Da kann man mit Premium, oder non-Premium Glück, oder Pech haben.

Die voreingestellten Werte im Bios sind eh so niedrig, dass es da nicht zu Problemen kommen sollte. Egal ob jetzt der Premium, oder non-Premium Wert herangezogen wird.
Und wer sowieso selber probieren möchte, wie hoch seine karte stabil kommt, bevor es zu freezes, Artefakten, oder ähnlichem kommt, der kann nehmen, was gerade da und günstiger ist.
Premium, oder non-Premium.
Denn der voreingestellte Wert läuft bei demjenigen sowieso selten.

Bei mir startet der geänderte OC Wert direkt mit Windows Start, denn im idle taktet die Karte eh nicht hoch.
Wenn ich nette OC Werte für meine Karte habe, die 2 GHz bei Last stabil schaffen, dann taktet die jetzt z.B. trotz dieser eingestellten Werte ja eh nur auf 177/405MHz, da die Karte nix zu tun hat.
Selbst in Spielen, wo die Karte nicht gefordert ist, nutzt sie ja nicht das maximal mögliche aus, wenn's gar nicht nötig ist.
Da kann ich z.B. bei nur 70% Power auch mal über 2 GHz haben, trotz dem ich der Karte ein Powerlimit von 120% erlaube.

Die Maximalwerte werden ja nur gezogen, wenn die Leistung auch benötigt wird, wie z.B. in Witcher 3 in hohen Einstellungen, oder ähnlichen Fällen(Ark Survival Evolved z.B. ).

Was wollte ich sagen ?

Man kann ruhig ne "non-premium" Version versuchen.
Ich hatte bei meiner Glück(hab auch die "normale" non Premium). Lässt sich gut takten.

Der Unterschied is nur der voreingestellte Basiswert, der bei der Premium höher ist.
Also für Leute die nicht selber an den Stellschrauben drehen möchten, aber trotzdem "OC" haben wollen(ab Werk, was natürlich immer im sehr sicheren Bereich angesiedelt ist, um Probleme mit den Kunden zu vermeiden, da dieser Wert ja immer gehen muss, auch bei noch so bekloppten Cases und Umgebungsbedingungen).


Wie gesagt: meine Meinung.
Wenn jemand andere Infos dazu hat, immer her damit ! 


Glaub jedenfalls nicht, dass die jeweiligen stinknormalen Premium/non-Premium vorselektiert und ausgetestet sind.
Das wäre doch auch viel zu aufwändig und zu teuer.


btw: Bei mir war die "_gute Karte_", ne non-Premium


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ASUS launches GeForce GTX 1070 DUAL | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und ich hab mich gerade gefreut, das asus ne dual gpu rausbringt ^^


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Stehste net auf weiss?^^


----------



## repe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@thehate91: hm, die kamen aber erst in den letzten 2h daher 

edit: bin ja auch noch dazu in Österreich zuhause


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Stehste net auf weiss?^^


Bei dem text dachte ich sofort an ne dual gpu.

Splange asus den Kühler nicht wieder versemmelt, hat die karte durchaus potential


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lol hab dual Fan GPU gelesen in deinem vorletzten post^^


----------



## DaRkn3ss (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

bin grad drauf und dran mir statt auf die 
Zotac 1070 AMP Extreme oder
Inno3d ichill X3

mal eben von Mindfactory die Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock abzuholen.
weil ich so ungeduldig bin, die Zotac kommt erst nächste woche die Inno Freitag

Mal abgesehen von der längeren Garantie der Zotac, wäre das ne gute entscheidung oder sollte ich warten?


----------



## TK50 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Palit ist eh die bessere Wahl (das gleiche gilt auch für Gainward) bzgl Lautstärke, Kühlung und Leistung.
Wird hier von fast jedem empfohlen.

Also entweder Palit oder Gainward (wenn du nicht warten kannst )


Ich habe zumindest bei Mindfactory (also eher bei Vibu) auch die Palit Rock bestellt, aber die 1080er.
Sollte morgen ankommen


----------



## Sly84 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaRkn3ss schrieb:


> hahahahahaha
> sorry musste mal kurz lachen.  (über den satz zu alternate)
> 
> Habe am 11.07 bei Alternate bestellt (da 529 schon ein unterschied ist zu caseking mit 549 zumal man über qipu noch 3 % cashback bekommt (ca 15 €) macht 514 €, also 35 € Differenz)
> ...



Hmm. Bei mir stand bei der Asus 1080 Strix  bei Alternate Versandfertig in 3 Tagen. Nach 3 Tagen wurde diese dann auch rausgeschickt und kam am Montag an.

Das Problem dem hinhalten bzw. keine aussagefähigen Infos zur Verfügbarkeit und Versand hatte ich bei Caseking. Dort hatte ich über einen Monat gewartet ohne Updates, so dass ich dann parallel die Alternatebestellung tätigte und schnell an die Graka kam. Ist halt auch immer ein gewisses Glück von Nöten.


----------



## DaRkn3ss (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Die Palit ist eh die bessere Wahl (das gleiche gilt auch für Gainward) bzgl Lautstärke, Kühlung und Leistung.
> Wird hier von fast jedem empfohlen.
> 
> Also entweder Palit oder Gainward (wenn du nicht warten kannst )



Naja bis Freitag könnte ich aushalten (also die Inno3D), da ich dort sowieso erst Frei habe und demnach Zeit fürn umbau, aber länger auch nicht.

Von der Leistung die beste? Auch im vergleich zur Zotac und Inno3D? Wohl gemerkt OC gibts bei mir nicht. Hab da keine Ahnung von und lass die finger davon


----------



## Hogan (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurze Frage, das Problem des hohen Verbrauchs bei 144Hz im idle, wie es die 980ti hat, tritt bei den neuen Karten nicht mehr auf?


----------



## Grestorn (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hogan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, das Problem des hohen Verbrauchs bei 144Hz im idle, wie es die 980ti hat, tritt bei den neuen Karten nicht mehr auf?



Das Problem tritt eh nur auf, wenn man den Windows Desktop mit 144 Hz betreibt, wozu es schlicht keinen Grund gibt. Ich habe nie verstanden, warum man darüber so einen Terz macht.


----------



## TK50 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaRkn3ss schrieb:


> Naja bis Freitag könnte ich aushalten (also die Inno3D), da ich dort sowieso erst Frei habe und demnach Zeit fürn umbau, aber länger auch nicht.
> 
> Von der Leistung die beste? Auch im vergleich zur Zotac und Inno3D? Wohl gemerkt OC gibts bei mir nicht. Hab da keine Ahnung von und lass die finger davon



Von Inno3D weiß ich nicht viel nur dass ich mal gelesen habe, dass sie sehr laut sein soll.
Bei der Zotac ist man zwiegespalten. 
Die anderen befürworten Zotac, weil du, nach deiner Registration auf der Seite von Zotac, 5 Jahres Hersteller Garantie bekommst.

Wenn in deinem Fall Zotac und Ino3D zur Auswahl stehen, dann würde ich zur Zotac Xtreme zugreifen.
1. Wegen der 5 Jahres Garantie
2. Die Zotac Xtreme ist glaube ich die stärkste 1070, aber Achtung sie über 30cm lang, also schauen ob es ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## DaRkn3ss (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



TK50 schrieb:


> Von Inno3D weiß ich nicht viel nur dass ich mal gelesen habe, dass sie sehr laut sein soll.
> 
> Wenn in deinem Fall Zotac und Ino3D zur Auswahl stehen, dann würde ich zur Zotac Xtreme zugreifen.
> 1. Wegen der 5 Jahres Garantie
> 2. Die Zotac Xtreme ist glaube ich die stärkste 1070, aber Achtung sie über 30cm lang, also schauen ob es ins Gehäuse passt.



ja die Zotac ist eigentlich auch meine erste Wahl, weil meine vorgänger Zotac´s waren,
aber eben mit der längeren (aktuell unbesimmten) Wartezeit verbunden.  (die passt mir gar nicht) 30 cm sollten für das Carbide 300R (laut angabe 40 cm platz) kein problem darstellen.

Die Inno ist halt direkt versendet worden und trifft scheinbar morgen ein.

Die Gamerock könnte ich morgen bei mindfactory abholen.

Bin halt irgendwie unentschlossen. (weil ich schon ungerne warten würde, ich hab absolut keine Geduld, warum auch immer)
Die Zotac hat halt den vorteil, meine aktuelle hab ich jetzt fast 5 jahre (wobei ich die nie registriert habe) und meine neue soll eigentlich auch solange halten. (stell dann halt auf low settings)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



repe schrieb:


> Hoi!
> 
> Abgesehen von Kühlerdesign und Taktraten...wasn der Unterschied zwischen den zwei MSI Designs Armor und Gaming?
> 
> ...






euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den beiden Sachen, gibt es keinen Unterschied. Womöglich wurde noch ein anderes BIOS aufgespielt (mehr Power-Limit o.ä.), die Platine ist jedenfalls identisch. Der Armor-Kühler wirkt halt "billiger", besitzt ja auch nur die Hälfte an Heatpipes und nicht einmal ne Bodenplatte. Dass das keine 50€ ausmacht, ist aber wohl auch klar.



Natürlich gibt es einen erheblichen Unterschied. O.o. 

Nämlich beim Powerlimit!
Die Armor bietet nur 1x 8 Pol Anschluss und darf max. 200 Watt (mit Offset max 216 Watt) ziehen.

Die Gaming X hat zusätzlich zum 8 Pol noch einen 6 Pol Anschluss und darf sich bereits schon ab Werk bis zu 230 Watt genehmigen. 
Mit PT Offset gar bis zu 290 Watt!

Da hilft auch kein anderes BIOS aufsetzen. 

Heißt wer übertakten und zumindest nicht vom Power Target limitiert werden möchte, ist mit der Gaming X ganz klar besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Hogan (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schön, wenn es für dich keine Bedeutung hat. Beantwortet aber trotzdem nicht meine Frage. Meine 3 Jahre alte AMD-Karte schafft es nämlich, richtig runterzutakten.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Problem tritt eh nur auf, wenn man den Windows Desktop mit 144 Hz betreibt, wozu es schlicht keinen Grund gibt. Ich habe nie verstanden, warum man darüber so einen Terz macht.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hogan schrieb:


> Schön, wenn es für dich keine Bedeutung hat. Beantwortet aber trotzdem nicht meine Frage. Meine 3 Jahre alte AMD-Karte schafft es nämlich, richtig runterzutakten.



Nun, sag doch gleich, dass Du nur klarstellen möchtest, wie schrottig doch nVidia Karten sind. Dabei ist der Stromverbrauch bei mehr als 120 Hz auf dem Windows Desktop sicherlich mit der deutlichste Indikator. 

Ich kann Deine Frage leider nicht beantworten. Du bist die Antwort auf meine Frage aber leider auch schuldig geblieben. Gibt es denn nun einen Grund, den Desktop mit mehr als 120 Hz zu betreiben?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Klaro, die Maus bewegt sich schneller und es ruckelt nichts  [emoji14]


----------



## Buki (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Abend ,

kann man schon sagen welches die leiseste 1070 ist . Palit Gainward etc?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hogan schrieb:


> Schön, wenn es für dich keine Bedeutung hat. Beantwortet aber trotzdem nicht meine Frage. Meine 3 Jahre alte AMD-Karte schafft es nämlich, richtig runterzutakten.


Interessant dass deine Karte etwas kann, was sonst keine Karte der Baureihe kann.


Chinaquads schrieb:


> Klaro, die Maus bewegt sich schneller und es ruckelt nichts  [emoji14]


Die Maus bewegt sich schneller?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na klar. Deswegen stellt man seine maus bei 144 hz auch auf 4000 dpi, damit diese sich noch schneller bewegt! Ihr wisst aber auch garnichts


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lol 
Sehr erheiternd.
Manchen kommt es halt auf Minibruchteile von Sekunden an, falls es mal echt darauf ankommt, so schnell wie möglich ohne Reaktionszeitenverlängerung die Verknüpfung zu erreichen und anzuklicken. 

Das sollte man nicht so auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 120 Hz und 144 Hz kann da schon sehr entscheidend sein. 

Und @ Buki:
Evtl. mal im neuesten PCGH Heft den Test checken.
Hab den grad nicht zur Hand(mobil unterwegs)


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf jedenfall! Ohne 144 hz aufn desktop hätte ich nie den solitär highscore knacken können!! Aber jetzt genug off topic xD


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Problem tritt eh nur auf, wenn man den  Windows Desktop mit 144 Hz betreibt, wozu es schlicht keinen Grund gibt.  Ich habe nie verstanden, warum man darüber so einen Terz macht.


Der aktuellste WHQL(368.69) taktet bei mir mit 144Hz auf dem Desktop runter. Ich nutze jedoch nur einen Moni ...


*edit:*


Hogan schrieb:


> ...Meine 3 Jahre alte AMD-Karte schafft es nämlich, richtig runterzutakten.


Das ist schön ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TK50 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Buki schrieb:


> Abend ,
> 
> kann man schon sagen welches die leiseste 1070 ist . Palit Gainward etc?



Sie unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur von der Farbe. Der Kühler ist sogut wie gleich.
Nur die Lüfterform ist bei dem Palit anders. Aber an der Lautstärke tun sich bei den beiden nicht viel.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also meine taktet aufm desktop auch runter.
So auf ca 177MHz. Pi mal Daumen.
Hab aber auch "nur" 100 Hz @ 1 Monitor


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die FE takten "ganz runter" & die Custommodelle haben @Idle einen leicht höheren Takt ....Dafür haben diese @Last mehr "Bums" ...


----------



## $l@$iC (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie würdet Ihr euch entscheiden?
Habe aktuell eine MSI Gaming X 1070, tolle Karte, aber ich hätte doch gerne ein wenig mehr Leistung, also muss es die 1080 werden, jedoch stellt sich hierbei die Frage:
Bester Kühler: Palit 1080, oder der beste Service: EVGA 1080SC

OC ist auf 2000Mhz geplant, kein Kühlerwechsel.
Es ist auch nicht davon auszugehen, dass ich die Karte über eine Jahr behalte.^^

Was würdet Ihr machen??


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oh nein, sie hat nur 6,5GB  https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1616875-1-1.html


----------



## Watertouch (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So hier das Witcher 3 Video mit dem Takt, 2.164GHz sind in Witcher 3 zwar stable, jedoch treten vereinzelt Artefakte auf - ein Grund für mich die Karte nicht dauerhaft so zu betreiben -> 10MHz runtergenommen und die Artefakte sind weg. Um meine Leitung mit 0.1MB/s Upload zu schonen hab ichs kurz gehalten.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nz7cnqE8m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: Irgendwas scheint bei der Youtube Verarbeitung schiefgelaufen zu sein. Das Video ist bei mir im Browser sehr asynchron und scheinbar in einer sehr niedrigen Bitrate zu sehen. Mal schauen ob ich das fixen kann.


----------



## Blackout27 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> So hier das Witcher 3 Video mit dem Takt, 2.164GHz sind in Witcher 3 zwar stable, jedoch treten vereinzelt Artefakte auf - ein Grund für mich die Karte nicht dauerhaft so zu betreiben. Um meine Leitung mit 0.1MB/s Upload zu schonen hab ichs kurz gehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das Video  Besteht auch die Möglichkeit die Auflösung in 4K zu testen (gerne mit und ohne Hairworks)?


----------



## Watertouch (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Danke für das Video  Besteht auch die Möglichkeit die Auflösung in 4K zu testen (gerne mit und ohne Hairworks)?


Puh, mit DSR wäre das schon möglich, aber ich müsste es definitiv auf FullHD herunterskalieren, 4K Videos möchte ich meiner Leitung nicht zumuten.
Bevor ich jetzt nochmal den Witcher anschmeiße gehe ich erstmal die Sache mit der Videoqualität an


----------



## Blackout27 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Puh, mit DSR wäre das schon möglich, aber ich müsste es definitiv auf FullHD herunterskalieren, 4K Videos möchte ich meiner Leitung nicht zumuten.
> Bevor ich jetzt nochmal den Witcher anschmeiße gehe ich erstmal die Sache mit der Videoqualität an



Wenn du dafür Zeit finden würdest, wäre das toll. Mir würde es auch schon reichen, wenn du einfach hier im Forum (oder per PN) die fps in 4k schreibst (min./max.).
Jedenfalls viel Spaß mit der Karte  Ich warte schon ungeduldig auf meine Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Edition (ohne Extreme )


----------



## Watertouch (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wenn du dafür Zeit finden würdest, wäre das toll. Mir würde es auch schon reichen, wenn du einfach hier im Forum (oder per PN) die fps in 4k schreibst (min./max.).
> Jedenfalls viel Spaß mit der Karte  Ich warte schon ungeduldig auf meine Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Edition (ohne Extreme )


Viel Extra-Performance kannst du nicht erwarten, es ist ja nichts neues dass Nvidias GPUs nicht wirklich stark mit dem Takt skalieren. In Spielen sind mir jedenfalls keine Unterschiede zwischen 2000MHz und 2150MHz aufgefallen.


----------



## tmmaso1974 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme
Ohne OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit oc +102



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was willst Du uns damit sagen ?


----------



## chischko (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2062 ohne OC... hm nich schlecht...


----------



## tmmaso1974 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Out of the Box läuft die Zotac ganz gut, viel mehr OC ist aber bei mir nicht möglich.
Mehr als +102 hat sie nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## Madfurion (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab mich jetzt doch für die 1070 Phönix GS entschieden und die Zotac Extreme storniert.

Ist zwar schade um die 5 Jahre Garantie aber ein zweiter 8 Pin Stecker für 1-2 FPS war es mir dann doch nicht wert.


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo zusammen, hat einer von euch zufällig einen Heatkiller auf der 1080 in Verbindung mit der originalen EVGA SC Backplate ?


----------



## Ghost1o2 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt doch für die 1070 Phönix GS entschieden und die Zotac Extreme storniert.
> 
> Ist zwar schade um die 5 Jahre Garantie aber ein zweiter 8 Pin Stecker für 1-2 FPS war es mir dann doch nicht wert.



Gute Entscheidung, die Karte ist super. Bin hochzufrieden


----------



## TK50 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mein Baby ist jetzt da 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/160714/eidbjvl9.jpg

Eingebaut wird aber leider erst am Samstag, da ich heute und morgen keine zeit habe


----------



## DaRkn3ss (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

 ich freu mich das ich gestern nicht nach mindfactory gefahren bin.
Heute haben sie wieder die GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme auf lager und genau die werde ich heute abholen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da Cyberport meint die Verfügbarkeit der Gainward GLH  bis zum 28.7 wieder hinauszuzögern frage ich mal ob hier jemand weiß ob man bei der normalen Gamerock das BIOS (hat ja Dual-BIOS) der Gainward GLH bzw. Gamerock Premium draufhauen kann ?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ist wie immer: ist das pcb identisch kannst du biose problemlos aufspielen im regelfall.
haben die andere pcb's kanns zu problemen bis zum lynchen der karte führen. die frage beantwortet dir google aber bestimmt. hat ebstimmt schon wer untersucht und im www verewigt die lösung^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ist wie immer: ist das pcb identisch kannst du biose problemlos aufspielen im regelfall.
> haben die andere pcb's kanns zu problemen bis zum lynchen der karte führen. die frage beantwortet dir google aber bestimmt. hat ebstimmt schon wer untersucht und im www verewigt die lösung^^


Da sie das gleiche PCB haben (nur der Speicher und der Chip ist übertaktet) denke ich das es geht, aber verliert man da auch die Garantie ? Ist ja eigentlich trotzdem ein "offizielles BIOS".
Die normale GS ist ja nur 20MHZ langsamer und verfügbar bei Alternate, da kann ich auch die nehmen.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

über die frage ob man die garantie verliert muss ich ehrlich gesagt imemr lachen beim bios flashen.
natürlich verlierst du die garantie. du tust die software die das ganze steuert + taktraten verändern. ich meine es gibt sehr kulante hersteller wie z.b. evga die decken alles mögliche ab, aber ncihtmal die geben garantie auf biosflash. warum? nunja wenn dus flasche bios flaschst und pech ahst killst du die karte.
habs aber mit ner 670 und zich bioses getestet von 660-680 von verschiedenen herstellern. das din gläuft heute noch mitm orignalbios wieder. aber ich kann dir sagend as das bios fast nie geprüft wird meienr erfahrung nach. im freundeskreis wurden bestimmt schon 5+ karten mit biosmods eingeschickt und alles ersetzt.

ja es ist ein OFFIZIELES BIOS, aber nicht DAS bios dieser karten version. oder meinst du wirklich das bios flashen nur illegal bzw garantieverstosend ist wenns ein bios ist das von anderen gemodet wurde?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> über die frage ob man die garantie verliert muss ich ehrlich gesagt imemr lachen beim bios flashen.
> natürlich verlierst du die garantie. du tust die software die das ganze steuert + taktraten verändern. ich meine es gibt sehr kulante hersteller wie z.b. evga die decken alles mögliche ab, aber ncihtmal die geben garantie auf biosflash. warum? nunja wenn dus flasche bios flaschst und pech ahst killst du die karte.
> habs aber mit ner 670 und zich bioses getestet von 660-680 von verschiedenen herstellern. das din gläuft heute noch mitm orignalbios wieder. aber ich kann dir sagend as das bios fast nie geprüft wird meienr erfahrung nach. im freundeskreis wurden bestimmt schon 5+ karten mit biosmods eingeschickt und alles ersetzt.
> 
> ja es ist ein OFFIZIELES BIOS, aber nicht DAS bios dieser karten version. oder meinst du wirklich das bios flashen nur illegal bzw garantieverstosend ist wenns ein bios ist das von anderen gemodet wurde?


Ok dann fällt das weg.
Ist der Standardtakt nicht ohnehin irrelevant, weil sich die Karte ohnehin soweit boosted wie es möglich ist ?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Endlich meine GamingX 1070 bekommen und gleich mal Doom in Vulkan getestet.

Die Karte hält ihren Boost konstant bei 1950Mhz


----------



## Madfurion (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ok dann fällt das weg.
> Ist der Standardtakt nicht ohnehin irrelevant, weil sich die Karte ohnehin soweit boosted wie es möglich ist ?



Du kannst doch auch per Tool das OC einstellen.


----------



## trigger831 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ick rall das mit dem EVGA STEP- UP nicht so ganz. Es gibt ja atm dieses gute Angebot: EVGA GTX980 TI GAMING ACX 2.0 6144MB,PCI-E,DVI,HDMI,3xDP, 389,00 &
Habe mir die Bedingungen durchgelesen und verstehe es so, dass ich ja den Preisunterschied von der 980TI auf die GTX 1070 über den EVGA Shop zahle. Die Karten kosten da ja gleich viel. Würde mit dem Angebot also ca. 100€ sparen, richtig?

EDIT: auf der EVGA HP steht ja : "Differenz zwischen dem Kaufpreis und dem Preis des gewünschten Produktes aus unserem Onlinestore"
Würde ja bedeuten, ich muss, wenn ich das Angebote nutze, trotzdem nen Hunderter drauflegen......


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Klar, was sonst? Oder glaubst du, sie nehmen ihre shop preise zum vergleich? Ich hatte das Glück, das caseking Angebot zu nutzen, so habe ich effektiv 330 euro für die 1070 gezahlt


----------



## trigger831 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Klar, was sonst? Oder glaubst du, sie nehmen ihre shop preise zum vergleich? Ich hatte das Glück, das caseking Angebot zu nutzen, so habe ich effektiv 330 euro für die 1070 gezahlt



Fehler oder Schlupflöcher gibt es überall....sonst wäre Griechenland nicht in die EU gekommen.^^


----------



## red_hammer (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, mir persönlich reicht es. Ich hab die Custom GTX 1080 von KFA2 jetzt abbestellt. Nachdem die Shops mit scheinbar völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Lieferdaten locken und gestern vom 15.7. auf den 22.7 erhöht wurde (habe am 11.6 bestellt und bisher 4 Termine genannt bekommen) , gibt`s für mich eben keine GTX 1080. Ich mag da eigen sein, aber es wäre nur anständig wenn die Shops einfach kommunizieren würden, dass einfach kein Termin genannt werden kann wäre das eine Sache, aber so...

Man soll einfach nur bei der Stange gehalten werden, obwohl man offensichtlich gar nichts weiß. Das finde ich nicht korrekt.  Nun muss eben meine 980 noch mindestens ein Jahr reichen.  Vielleicht rüste ich auf, wenn es eine neue Architektur nach dem i7 Skylake gibt. Dann wird gemeinsam mit der GTX 980 auch der 3770K ausgetaucht...


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was heisst Fehler, Schlau muss man sein xD

Auf der Rechnung steht drauf graka mit gratis stuhl.

Ich war zufrieden, evga war zufrieden und caseking war zufrieden


----------



## befubo (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da die Lieferung der FTW wieder geschoben wurde und nun steht "in ca. 8 Wochen" hab ich den Nerv verloren (06.06 bestellt) und die Karte abbestellt. Nächste Woche kommt dann die "ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP Edition".
Mach ich nix falsch, oder?


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Willkommen im Club, leidensgenosse.
Nein. Machst gar nix falsch!

Ich bin zur iChiLL gewechselt.


----------



## TK50 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mensch, wenn ich so lese wie lange ihr für eure Karten wartet, da sollte ich mich schämen^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Endlich meine GamingX 1070 bekommen und gleich mal Doom in Vulkan getestet.
> 
> Die Karte hält ihren Boost konstant bei 1950Mhz


Mach mal das aktuelle von MSI bereitgestellte BIOS drauf.
Dann boostet die ca 20-30 MHz höher. 

Hatte zuvor einen konstanten Boost von 1962 MHz und nu zwischen 1987 und 2012 MHz. 



TK50 schrieb:


> Mensch, wenn ich so lese wie lange ihr für eure Karten wartet, da sollte ich mich schämen^^



Hatte auch 2 Wochen nach Release meine Karte.
Hab aber auch direkt zum Start auf den Bestellung Button geklickt. ^^


----------



## trigger831 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welche GTX 1070 es werden soll. Palit Game Rock, EVGA SC, Phoenix GLH stehen atm ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Die G1 Gaming ist mir nach dem Guru3D Test zu laut. Werde wohl noch das Heft 09/2016 abwarten.


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So habe die EVGA 1080 SC heute bekommen und morgen geht sie wieder retour. Abartiges Spulenfiepen. Das ist echt nicht in Ordnung. Sehr schade!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Majinvegeta20

Gab es das BIOS über das LiveUpdate? Weil da finde ich nichts.

@ Trigger831

Also ich kann die GamingX von MSI bisher vollstens empfehlen. Ist leise, boostet hoch und fiept auch nicht sonderlich (subjekti gesehen).


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der neue 3DMark TimeSpy @1080/1440p mit einer GTX1080. Maximale Taktraten wurden noch nicht ausgelotet, besonders von der CPU & der "alte WHQL" (368.69) ist auch noch am Start ...
In Summe gar net soo schlecht, also der Bench & die Werte.^^ Ansonsten, einen Glückwunsch an die neuen 1070/80er User & genießt die Power ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ Majinvegeta20
> 
> Gab es das BIOS über das LiveUpdate? Weil da finde ich nichts.



Gab´s separat von MSI zum Herunterladen. Haben die wohl nu wieder von der Homepage entfernt. 
Hab hier allerdings noch den download link. 
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/GeForce_GTX_1070_GAMING_X_8G_602-V330-06S_vbios.zip


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, leidensgenosse.
> Nein. Machst gar nix falsch!
> 
> Ich bin zur iChiLL gewechselt.


Du wechselst vom Anbieter mit dem besten Support zu einem ohne Support?


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf warten. 5 mal verschoben.
Nun29.7.
und laut mitarbeiter bei MF ist es sogar unwahrschedinlich das sie dann kommt.
Ich habe noch nie einen Support gebraucht. und falls  Karte defekt, geht sie zuück zu MF.
hat ja 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MF gibt dir 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, Garantie gibt nur der Hersteller.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Majinvegeta20

Danke, gleich mal auf die Karte aufspielen


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> MF gibt dir 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, Garantie gibt nur der Hersteller.



Der Hersteller gibt 3 Jahre Garantie.

Die Garantie im Vergleich
Hersteller 	Zeitraum 	Optional verlängerbar 	Abwicklung
Asus 	3 Jahre 	- 	Händler
Inno3D 	3 Jahre 	- 	Händler

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X3 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Abwicklung läuft halt über Händler.


----------



## Blackout27 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du wechselst vom Anbieter mit dem besten Support zu einem ohne Support?



Kann über den Support von Inno3D nichts schlechtes sagen. Habe meine alte GTX970 (Kühler wurde sogar gewechselt zwischenzeitlich) wegen überhitzung eingeschickt und habe innerhalb von 2 Wochen eine komplett neue GTX970 bekommen mit neuer OVP und co.


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr beruhigend. 
Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kann über den Support von Inno3D nichts schlechtes sagen. Habe meine alte GTX970 (Kühler wurde sogar gewechselt zwischenzeitlich) wegen überhitzung eingeschickt und habe innerhalb von 2 Wochen eine komplett neue GTX970 bekommen mit neuer OVP und co.


An wen eingeschickt?
Wenn das nach über 2 Jahren passiert, interessiert es den Händler nicht mehr und Inno hat keinen Endkundensupport.
Hab schon von genug Leuten hier gelesen, die ne Inno bei Hardwareversand gekauft haben und jetzt beim Defekt dumm dastehen.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> An wen eingeschickt?
> Wenn das nach über 2 Jahren passiert, interessiert es den Händler nicht mehr und Inno hat keinen Endkundensupport.
> Hab schon von genug Leuten hier gelesen, die ne Inno bei Hardwareversand gekauft haben und jetzt beim Defekt dumm dastehen.



Ich habe es an Mindfactory eingeschickt und war etwas über 1 Jahr im Gebrauch. 
Wollte auch nur meine Erfahrung bzgl. Inno3D abgeben, da die Karte von Mindfactory an Inno3D geschickt wurde und der Hersteller hat eine nagelneue Karte zurück geschickt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab nun statt der Palit/Gainward die Zotac AMP! Extreme bestellt. 
Der Zotac Support soll ja recht gut sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ Majinvegeta20
> 
> Danke, gleich mal auf die Karte aufspielen



Kein Ding!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich habe es an Mindfactory eingeschickt und war etwas über 1 Jahr im Gebrauch.
> Wollte auch nur meine Erfahrung bzgl. Inno3D abgeben, da die Karte von Mindfactory an Inno3D geschickt wurde und der Hersteller hat eine nagelneue Karte zurück geschickt.


Ist ja auch auch ok, nur wenn die Karte älter als 2 Jahre gewesen wäre, dann macht MF halt nichts mehr.


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Deswegen: evga

Muss es unbedingt die ftw sein ? Die sc sollte doch mittlerweile ganz gut lieferbar sein


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die sc auch nicht.

@JoM79
Natürlich macht Mindfactory nichts, wenn 2 Jahre Garantie abgelaufen sind.

Sind aber 3 Jahre Garantie,  dann müssen sie. Weil sie es mit dem Hersteller abwickeln müssen.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch auch ok, nur wenn die Karte älter als 2 Jahre gewesen wäre, dann macht MF halt nichts mehr.



Die schicken es nur im Namen des Kunden dann an den Hersteller. Meist drängt MF einen zuerst den Hersteller selbst zu kontaktieren, die sagen dann meist, sry kein Endkundensupport, melde dich beim Laden wo du gekauft hast, dann erst schickt MF in deinem Namen los. (nach 24 Monaten).


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MF interessiert es nicht mehr, wenn man über die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung drüber ist.
Mit der Garantie haben die nichts am Hut, die gibt der Hersteller.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo  zusammen, gestern ist meine MSI Gaming X 1070 gekommen (habe meine TX meinem Bruder gegeben, da seine 280X den Geist aufgegeben hat), und wollte mal kurz über diese berichten (Benchmarks mit Link kommen heute Abend): Sie läuft mit 1989Mhz out of the Box und pendelt sich nach ca. 30 Min. Witcher auf 1950Mhz ein. Im Fire Strike macht somit ca. 19.300 GS. Nach kurzen OC versuchen komme ich auf 2100 Mhz Core, sowie +500Mhz Speicher (Game+Benchstable) auf ca. 20.700 Pkt im Fire Strike. Die Temps gehen nicht über 63 Grad bei Witcher 3 nach ca. 30Min.  ( Lüfterkurve per AB auf 60% Lüfter ab 55Grad). Sie ist nach dem OC ca. gleichauf mit meiner Titan X  @ 1350Mhz. Das max. OC werde ich heute Abend testen und berichten. Bin jedenfalls sehr angetan  von der Karte, habe wohl nen sehr guten Chip erwischt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen, gestern ist meine MSI Gaming X 1070 gekommen (habe meine TX meinem Bruder gegeben, da seine 280X den Geist aufgegeben hat), und wollte mal kurz über diese berichten (Benchmarks mit Link kommen heute Abend): Sie läuft mit 1989Mhz out of the Box und pendelt sich nach ca. 30 Min. Witcher auf 1950Mhz ein. Im Fire Strike macht somit ca. 19.300 GS. Nach kurzen OC versuchen komme ich auf 2100 Mhz Core, sowie +500Mhz Speicher (Game+Benchstable) auf ca. 20.700 Pkt im Fire Strike. Die Temps gehen nicht über 63 Grad bei Witcher 3 nach ca. 30Min.  ( Lüfterkurve per AB auf 60% Lüfter ab 55Grad). Sie ist nach dem OC ca. gleichauf mit meiner Titan X  @ 1350Mhz. Das max. OC werde ich heute Abend testen und berichten. Bin jedenfalls sehr angetan  von der Karte, habe wohl nen sehr guten Chip erwischt.



Nutze auch den OC Modus bzw. Spiel dir das neuste BIOS drauf. Dann geht noch etwas mehr.

Das du allerdings über 20.000 Punkte im Firestrike gemacht hast kann nicht sein.
(Pic bitte ^^)

Selbst im kleinsten vordefinierten Firestrike Test macht sie extrem übertaktet nicht mehr als um die 17.000 Punkte. 

Ansonsten sind die Werte von dir das was man von der Karte auch erwarten kann.
Sprich 2,1 GHz + 500 Mhz Speichertakt stable in Game. 

Deine Temps sind richtig gut! aumen:

Edit:
OK du meintest wohl nur allein den GS.
Dann haut das auch wieder hin. ^^

Dachte sprichst bei den 20K vom Gesamtergebnis.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok, werde mich heute Abend mal dran machen wegen dem Bios (ist es auf der MSI Page verlinkt?).
Klar passt das mit den 20.700 Fire Strike Graphics Score!! Bitte nicht mit dem Gesamt Score verwechseln, jede Gtx Custom schaft out of the box mind 19.000 Pkt Graphics score


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

für nen Gesamt score von 20.700 braucht man sowas 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Ok, werde mich heute Abend mal dran machen wegen dem Bios (ist es auf der MSI Page verlinkt?).
> Klar passt das mit den 20.700 Fire Strike Graphics Score!! Bitte nicht mit dem Gesamt Score verwechseln, jede Gtx Custom schaft out of the box mind 19.000 Pkt Graphics score


Hatte ich beim Schreiben dann auch bemerkt und dann nochmal editiert am Ende.  

Von der Page ist es leider weg, hab aber noch den Download link.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

wärst du so lieb, und würdest mir den mal  schicken


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> wärst du so lieb, und würdest mir den mal  schicken


http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/GeForce_GTX_1070_GAMING_X_8G_602-V330-06S_vbios.zip


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

vielen Dank!!Was macht deine so Gamestable OC??


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> vielen Dank!!Was macht deine so Gamestable OC??


2126/4500 Mhz. 

Alles darüber hält sich nicht bzw lässt auch mal das Spiel abstürzen. ^^


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Durch das neue Bios hält die Karte sogar in Anno den Boost bei 1960 Mhz.

Ich glaube ich werde erstmal nicht übertakten


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also meine boostet beim 3D Mark auf 1860 MHZ,ihn spielen dann aber weniger. Mein Physik Wert ist auch total im Keller


----------



## DaRkn3ss (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

toll jetzt habe ich meine neue gtx grad auf 2 monitoren doom in 3840 x 1080 starten lassen.

jetzt möchte ich gerne ein dritten monitor dazu, da natürlich sonst die mitte genau beim rahmen ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Verfügbarkeit verschiebt sich immer weiter nach hinten ich könnt langsam kotzen nach Monaten mit der iGPU...


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gainward Phönix 1080 und Asus Strix  1080 sind bei Mindfactory zzt lagernd.

Habe bei der Struktur nun zugeschlagen. Die anderen Karten stehen auf Status "ohne Liefertermin "
Also wer will, zuschlagen.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich verstehe die Lieferprobleme gar nicht bzw. die gesamte Problematik. Die Karten kosten eh quasi überall das gleiche, daher ists auch egal wo man bestellt. Meine kommt von ARLT, und war innerhalb von 2 Tage nach der Lieferung bei mir, und teurer als Mindfactory war es auch nicht, da ich keinen Versand etc. zahlen musste.


----------



## Madfurion (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So heute kam meine Gainward 1070  GS.

Nach einigen Einbauschwierigkeiten läuft die Karte richtig gut. 
Gibt es irgendwas, was ich bei einem Wechsel von Radeon zu Nvidia bei der Systemsteuerung beachten muss?


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit gamerock 1080 ebenfalls bei Mindfactory zzt erhältlich.


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Lieferprobleme gar nicht bzw. die gesamte Problematik. Die Karten kosten eh quasi überall das gleiche, daher ists auch egal wo man bestellt. Meine kommt von ARLT, und war innerhalb von 2 Tage nach der Lieferung bei mir, und teurer als Mindfactory war es auch nicht, da ich keinen Versand etc. zahlen musste.



Es gibt auch Leute die finanzieren.


----------



## cbu11 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Zotac GTX 1080 Amp! Extreme wurde auch gerade von computeruniverse versandt, kommt hoffentlich morgen noch an, ansonsten halt Montag.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> So heute kam meine Gainward 1070  GS.
> 
> Nach einigen Einbauschwierigkeiten läuft die Karte richtig gut.
> Gibt es irgendwas, was ich bei einem Wechsel von Radeon zu Nvidia bei der Systemsteuerung beachten muss?


AMD Treiber komplett entfernen und DSR im Treiber aktivieren.


----------



## sigah (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe am 28.06 die "GTX 1070 Gamerock PE" bei MF bestellt. Angeblich wurde sie für den 29.06 erwartet. Am Tag drauf hat sich der erwartete Liefertermin dann auf den 04.07 verschoben. Und in den darauffolgenden Tagen auf den 08.07, 12.07, 15.07, 20.07, 22.07 (und manchmal erst am Tag vorher) und seit heute steht dort "Liefertermin unbekannt". Hab zwischen durch sogar auf die baugleiche, aber 10€ teurere "Gainward GS GLH" gewechselt. Die steht inzwischen allerdings auch auf "Liefertermin unbekannt".

Überlege zu stornieren und woanders die Gigabyte Extreme Gaming zu bestellen, die wohl etwas früher lieferbar sein wird (caseking: 21.07), wobei 550€ bei einer GTX 1070 dann doch etwas viel sind, da kann ich eigentlich gleich eine GTX1080 nehmen.
Ist doch alles kacke...


----------



## kyroR (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du 100 € drauflegst bekommst du eine Custom 1080 mit Nvidia Pcb, aber leider mit weniger Übertaktungspotential als bei einer Coustom 1070 die massiv aufgebohrt ist.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal mein Score beim neuen 3Dmark Bench: 5723 Punkte insgesamt, GPU 6331 Punkte, 2000MHZ GPU Takt und 4900MHZ Speicher im Durchlauf. Prozessor 2600K übertaktet auf 4,2 GHZ. 

Grafiktest 1: 41,57 FPS

Grafiktest 2: 36,06FPS

Gut das ich mir die 1070 geholt habe und keine 980Ti. Aber das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Pascal ist anders als Maxwell. Dazu noch 2 Gigabyte mehr. Die Leute die eine 980Ti anstatt eine 1070 geholt haben tun mir leid.

Achso Graka hab ich ne Palit GTX 1070 Gamerock.


----------



## HisN (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwas, was ich bei einem Wechsel von Radeon zu Nvidia bei der Systemsteuerung beachten muss?



Das man in den NV Treibern nicht rumstellen muss, es sei denn du willst dsr oder Custom Resolution benutzen.



Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

nVidia wird übrigens auch noch was am Treiberpanel machen. Was die da dann machen lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Hab ich bei 3DCenter im nVidia Treiberfred gelesen.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Die Leute die eine 980Ti anstatt eine 1070 geholt haben tun mir leid.


Und dies machst Du an einem synthetischen Benchmark fest?


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, denn man sieht das Pascal von Async profitiert. Das war mir aber klar denn Pascal ist NICHT ein einfach geshrinkter Maxwell. Das wurde ja auf der nVidia Präsentation schon klar gemacht. Dazu noch 2 Gigabyte mehr. Warum dann zur 980Ti greifen? Das ist nicht rational.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ja, denn man sieht das Pascal von Async profitiert. Das war mir aber klar denn Pascal ist NICHT ein einfach geshrinkter Maxwell. Das wurde ja auf der nVidia Präsentation schon klar gemacht. Dazu noch 2 Gigabyte mehr. Warum dann zur 980Ti greifen? Das ist nicht rational.



Die widerlegst also Jonah M. Alben, SVP bei nVidia und führender GPU Ingenieur: The GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Review - GP104 Brings Pascal to Gamers - YouTube

Pascal ist nichts weiter als ein "geshrinkter" Maxwell mit ein paar Zusatz-"Features", wie zB Load Balancing.

Edit: Ryan Shrout hat selbst mit Jonah M. Alben zusammengesessen und über die Architektur gesprochen. Das Ergebnis findest du im Video.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was widerlege ich? Ich muss mal bei youtube suchen da wird ganz klar gezeigt was Pascal besser macht als Maxwell.

Du zeigst mir was von PCPER. OK. Ich kann dir was zeigen bezüglich Async von nVidia. Ich suche mal wenn ich Lust habe.

Ich bleibe dabei das die 980Ti Käufer mir leid tun. Nur die wohlgemerkt die nach Pascal zur 980Ti gegriffen haben.

Ausserdem sagt der Benchmark von Futuremark genau das aus. Async geht nur mit Pascal. Maxwell kann nicht profitieren.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Was widerlege ich? Ich muss mal bei youtube suchen da wird ganz klar gezeigt was Pascal besser macht als Maxwell.
> 
> Du zeigst mir was von PCPER. OK. Ich kann dir was zeigen bezüglich Async von nVidia. Ich suche mal wenn ich Lust habe.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei das die 980Ti Käufer mir leid tun. Nur die wohlgemerkt die nach Pascal zur 980Ti gegriffen haben.



Da könntest Du genauso behaupten nVidia Pascal user tun dir leid, nur weil sie bei AC immer noch hinterher sind. Dies wäre aber genauso Schwachsinn. Es ist nur ein Benchmark. Wichtig ist dass, was am Ende in der Summe der Games zu sehen ist.

Wie viele Spiele profitieren denn bei Spielen ( Maxwell vs: Pascal )?

ich persönlich spiele 3DMark nicht so häufig.... vllt. ist dies bei anderen Usern anders. Wer weiß.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist halt meine Meinung. Die 500 Euro ist die 1070 wert. Es gibt keine Konkurrenz von AMD selbst mit Async nicht. Meine 1070 zerkloppt das Topmodell von AMD easy. Aber es bleibt dabei das Pascal Async kann und Maxwell nicht. So ist das halt.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie viele Games aktuell und zukünftig bei AC 1070 vs 980ti profitieren? Man weiss es nicht. 
Bei wie vielen Games AC überhaupt implementiert wird? Man weiss es nicht.
Eine GTX 1070 "zerkloppt" das AMD Topmodell um sagenhafte 17,1% ( vgl. PCGH08/2016 S.19 ). Unbezahlbar 

Ich mache natürlich nur Spaß, aber mir kommt diese Aussage etwas gewagt vor.

Jeder von uns verteidigt halt das gekaufte Produkt. Du deine gtx1070 für 500€ und ich meine gtx 980ti für 350€


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich übertakte mal wenn ich will auf 2050MHZ stabil. Wenn ich möchte wohlgemerkt. Dann wird die Fury X zertrümmert und die 980 Ti steht dann auch nicht gut da. Und 2 Gigabyte mehr hab ich auch. Und noch Async.

Und die ganze Geschichte ist dabei noch Leise


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich übertakte mal wenn ich will auf 2050MHZ stabil. Wenn ich möchte wohlgemerkt. Dann wird die Fury X zertrümmert und die 980 Ti steht dann auch nicht gut da. Und 2 Gigabyte mehr hab ich auch. Und noch Async.
> 
> Und die ganze Geschichte ist dabei noch Leise



Du kannst Deinen E-Pe*** gerne bei 3DMark gerne vergleichen. Ich zocke lieber in dieser Zeit.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast recht Witcher 3 ist mit der 1070 ein wahrer Genuss. Und ich geb dir auch Recht das dieser Benchmark jetzt nicht sagt das es bei jedem Spiel so läuft. Aber Async ist halt "nice to have". Eine 980Ti ist immer noch ne geile Karte.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Mal mein Score beim neuen 3Dmark Bench: 5723 Punkte insgesamt, GPU 6331 Punkte, 2000MHZ GPU Takt und 4900MHZ Speicher im Durchlauf. Prozessor 2600K übertaktet auf 4,2 GHZ.
> 
> Grafiktest 1: 41,57 FPS
> 
> ...



Man ist deine 1070 lahm, stinkt ja gegen meine neue 369€ 980 Ti mit 5 Jahren Garantie inkl. ab  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/445988-3d-mark-time-spy-2.html#post8340186

Mach mal bitte einen Firestrike run, wenn du meinen Grafik-Score mit deiner super 1070 von knapp 22,2k toppst, biste gut 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mein Gott ich bin halt ein Mercedes Fahrer und erfreue mich erstmal an der Leistung Das richtig harte übertakten kommt mit ner neuen Afterburner Version und dann wenn ich es brauche

Ausserdem muss es bei mir LEISE sein. Wenns nicht mehr leise geht muss ne neue Karte her. So einfach ist das.

Und Wasser kommt bei mir nicht in den Rechner. Ich bin halt ein Propellerjunge


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Karte ist auch leise, 0,8 Sone unter Last laut Gamestar^^
Mach doch mal nun einen Firestrike run, man kann die Custom 1070er sowieso kaum noch übertakten, die 10% Leistung die da noch drin wären, reißt es auch net raus.
Es gibt keine Firestrike runs von 1070 usern bei uns in der Benchmarkabteilung, wundert mich ein wenig.
Ich sage hier nicht die 1070 ist schlecht, also versteht mich net falsch, nur ist die 980 Ti wohl schneller ein wenig im OC vs OC 
Hier Standard 980 Ti Custom vs eines der besten 1070 Customs (max 2076 MHz) Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Gamerock ist schneller als ne 980TI Topmodell. Luft gegen Luft. Und bei Pascal werden eh Bios mods kommen. Das sind aber die richtigen Freaks die die Karten quälen. Ich bin total zufrieden und würde mir keine 980Ti kaufen.

Das es irgendwo Spezialisten gibt die eine 980Ti so tunen ist schön. Aber bei der 1070/80 wirds auch so sein.

Pascal erinnert mich an Sandy. Geiles Teil halt.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab dir doch den Test gepostet Gamrock Premium Version vs 980 Ti Gaming. Die Gaming ist leicht vorne und die Gaming ist nochmal deutlich langsamer als die schnelleren Modelle der 980 Ti.
Hier mal ein PCGH Test zur 1070 Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit

Als Bonus 2 Videos: 
XBnPC - nVidia GTX 1080 OC vs 1070 OC vs 980 Ti OC - Overclocking & Benchmark Results!! - YouTube 
1070 vs 980Ti Showdown - G1 Gaming GTX1070 vs Strix GTX980Ti - YouTube 

Die Sache ist folgende, die 980 Ti hat extremes OC Potential, in den Tests sind halt meist die Resultate der Referenzversion drin, aber schau zB wie viel schneller ein Customdesign ist Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme 6GB Review | techPowerUp
Fast 20% schneller und auch die haben nochmals weitere rund 10% OC Potential, die 1070er hat Nvidia dank der neueren Boosttechnik relativ nah am Limit getaktet, da ist net mehr viel Spielraum bei Karten die schon ab Werk rund 2000MHz anlegen.

Viele haben die Karte jetzt neu mit 5 Jahren Garantie für 281-369€ gekauft beim Amazon Primeday, von dem her passt deine Aussage nicht ganz, 
wenn du sagst das dir die 980 Ti Käufer leid tun, welche nach dem Release der Pascal Karten noch zur Ti gegriffen haben.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja aber wenn ich will mach ich +200 nochmal drauf dann steht da 2100 MHZ. Verstehst du was ich meine?

Leise und das mit Luft. Da dreht der Propeller 1000RPM.

Sobald es einen Bios Mod gibt purzeln die Rekorde.

Da kommt keine 980Ti super duper mit. Wir reden von LUFT.

Von der 1080 will ich erst garnicht reden die wird alles atomisieren.

Ich hoffe du kapierst jetzt was ich meine.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Premium Palit boostet doch schon mit Richtung 2100, was erwartest du dir von einem Mod 2500MHz+ ?
Kannst froh sein wenn deine Karte überhaupt die Wand von 2100MHz knackt, 2200MHz wäre schon ein Wunder, nur wäre die FPS Ausbeute von 2100 auf 2200 mickrig.
Mach doch mal einen Firestrike run, dann rechnen wir deine + 100 MHz noch oben drauf^^
980 Ti OC vs 1080 OC = ca 20% Differenz, alles unter Luft natürlich.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was machst du wenn bald der Bios Mod für Pascal kommt? Redest du dann immer noch so? Pascal ist wie Sandy. Da haben Nehalem Besitzer ebenso philosophiert.

Schau mal welche Karten OBEN stehen. Was redest du überhaupt? Die 1080 steht auf 1 und die 1070 auf Platz 2. So sieht das aus!


----------



## TK50 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe meine Karte heute eingebaut. Habe mal Bildchen gemacht.
So siehts im Gehäuse aus:
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/160715/u5p8xuev.jpg

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/160715/i3v6772t.jpg

Und hier ein Vergleich zwischen der Palit GTX 1080 GameRock und meiner alten MSI GTX 770 (2GB)
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/160715/cshhqbrx.jpg

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/160715/49btuik6.jpg

Wie kann man die Bilder so verlinken, sodass die Bilder direkt im Thread sichtbar sind?
In jedem Forum ist das leider anders.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lies dir die Tests und die Links mal durch die ich geposted hab, vllt kommst du dann von deinem Traumdenken weg. Die 1070 ist abgesehen von der Effizienz auf 980 Ti Niveau und im OC vs OC zieht die 1070 minimal den kürzeren.
Ich zeige dir Fakten, Links etc du kommst mir nur mit wenn dies und jenes kommt, ich mache damit nicht deine 1070 schlecht, hätte gerne eine 1070 aber nur wegen dem Verbrauch, nicht wegen ihrer nicht schnelleren Speed im Vergleich zur 980 TI.

Bilder als Anhänge hochladen, auf erweitert klicken bei deinem post, dann siehste es.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Komm ist gut. Geh ins Bett und philosophier nicht rum. Der neue Futuremark Bench zeigt es auf. Die 2 Gigabyte extra kann die 980Ti auch nicht aufholen.

@TK50 geile Karte die Palit. Hab sie selbst. Ein echtes Monster.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

lol? Ich zeige Fakten und philosophiere nicht rum, du bist am Träumen nicht ich, musst doch jetzt nicht pissed sein, weil dir die Wahrheit vllt schmerzt. (Kann ich doch nix dafür)


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja ist ja gut. Die 980Ti rockt. Ist ja auch so. Und gut ist. Hab echt keinen Bock auf ellenlange Diskussionen.


----------



## HisN (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Sobald es einen Bios Mod gibt purzeln die Rekorde.



Gibt doch schon ein Mod das fix 1.25v anlegt und kein PT mehr hat.
Läuft nicht besser als die "Stino"-Bios-Files solange man kein LN2 hat.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier stand doch neulich der Rekord von Pascal, oder? Also hat Pascal Maxwell geschlagen.

Jetzt mal unter uns. Pascal ist doch besser als Maxwell, oder? Allein die 2 Gigabyte extra Ram. Bezug auf die 980Ti.

Die 1080 ist eh die Beste Gamerkarte. Deswegen ist die so teuer.

Ich hab ne 1070 und die ist auch besser. Egal was da erzählt wird. Ich lasse mich nicht manipulieren. Bin kein Ebay Kandidat


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Keiner hat gegenteiliges behauptet, natürlich ist Pascal besser, nur trotzdem ist die 1070 net schneller als die 980 Ti im OC vs OC Duell^^


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja genau. Ist ja gut. Ich warte auf neue Games. Und allein vom RAM wird sich zeigen das der 980Ti die Luft ausgeht. Meine Prognose. Von Async rede ich nicht. Was hat der HISN? 12 Gigabyte Graka? Er wird wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ist ja gut. Ich warte auf neue Games. Und allein vom RAM wird sich zeigen das der 980Ti die Luft ausgeht. Meine Prognose. Von Async rede ich nicht. Was hat der HISN? 12 Gigabyte Graka? Er wird wissen was ich meine.



Er ist, meine ich zumindest, von zwei TX auf eine GTX1080 gewechselt.


----------



## Framinator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, WARUM? Er kann das mal erläutern. Wenn er möchte. Er muss das nicht rechtfertigen aber es wäre interessant es zu wissen.


----------



## kyroR (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine 980TI OC hat einen gewissen Vorteil durch ihr 384bit Interface das macht einiges aus, an eine 1080 kommt die nicht ran da einfach der Speicher weitaus höher takten kann und auch schneller arbeitet. Eine 1070 gegen eine voll aufgebohrte 980TI liegt gleich auf aber mit dem Vorteil bei der 1070 das deutlich weniger Strom verblasen wird und das das OC Potential noch nicht ganz bekannt ist.


----------



## janekdaus (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ja, denn man sieht das Pascal von Async profitiert. Das war mir aber klar denn Pascal ist NICHT ein einfach geshrinkter Maxwell. Das wurde ja auf der nVidia Präsentation schon klar gemacht. Dazu noch 2 Gigabyte mehr. Warum dann zur 980Ti greifen? Das ist nicht rational.


Wenn man ne 980ti für 350-380 gebraucht bekommt ist das schon ein gutes Angebot oder neulich sogar für 360 neu 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine 980TI ist für unter ~400€ ein Spitzenpreis. Es ist noch gar nicht lange her, da hat solch eine Graka fast das Doppelte gekostet, zumindest neu ....


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Frag mich warum Framinator so hart die Fakten ausblendet [emoji58].... Ich kann ihm jedenfalls bestätigen, dass keine 1070 eine 980Ti knackt und das aus eigener Erfahrung (wird ihn aber nicht interessieren). 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Framinator
Duvar hat absolut recht wenn er behauptet das eine GTX 980 Ti im OC Vs OC etwas schneller ist eine GTX 1070.

Hab's selbst dutzend mal mit extrem Taktraten getestet.
Und da spreche ich nicht von 2050 oder meinetwegen 2100 Mhz anliegend. ^^

Aber das muss ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Beinbruch sein.
5% schneller oder langsamer was macht das schon? 

Hab Spaß an deiner Karte, aber lass auch den anderen Spaß an ihrer Karte. 
Das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Besonders ne 1600er 980ti ist ja schon schneller als ne 1080 stock.

9% sind es in 4k. Dafür hat die 1070/ 1080 halt 8gb und scheinbar auch async compute. Zumindest siehts danach im 3dmark aus.


----------



## danomat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Besonders ne 1600er 980ti ist ja schon schneller als ne 1080 stock.
> .



Die aussage ist für mich volliger blödsinn. Sorry. 

Schon ein gold 3 mit 800 ps ist schneller als ein 911er Turbo. 

Wieviel 980ti müsstest du bestellen um bei luft auf 1600mhz zu kommen?


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dieser Schw....Vergleich. 
Ist man nun gekränkt,  weil eine neue Generation raus ist?

Unsinnig. Ich spielt eindeutig zu wenig!


----------



## danomat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vesteh die diskussion auch nicht. 
Jeder der ne 980ti hat sollte damit glücklich sein und eigentlih immer eine generation überspringen. 
Und war es bis jetzt nicht immer so dass eine extrem übertaktete 80er das neue modell von der 70er überholte?


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



danomat schrieb:


> Die aussage ist für mich volliger blödsinn. Sorry.
> 
> Schon ein gold 3 mit 800 ps ist schneller als ein 911er Turbo.
> 
> Wieviel 980ti müsstest du bestellen um bei luft auf 1600mhz zu kommen?



Eine Normale 980Ti mit 1430 Mhz ist so schnell wie eine 1080 Stock. Was ist daran Blödsinn ?

Seit doch nicht alle so angepisst, nur wiel die neue Generation nur minimal schneller ist als die alte.

Freut euch doch, das ihr die Leistung habt. Aber ärgert euch nicht, wenn euch gesagt wird, das eine 980Ti mit 1500/1550/1600 Mhz schneller ist, als ne 1070/1080. Ist nunmal halt aktueller Fakt.

Eine 1080 mit 2100 Mhz ist gerade mal 20% schneller als ne 980Ti 1500 Mhz.

Deal with it 

Diese Diskussion kam eigentlich nur auf, weil unser Framinator wehemend behauptet hat, das jede 1070 schneller als ne 980Ti ist.


----------



## Madfurion (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So heute hab ich mich mal daran gemacht um zu schauen ob meine Gainward 1070 GS sich auf das GLH Niveau heben lässt. 
Hab die Ergebnisse wie im PCGH Video zu den 1070 in Witcher und danach noch in Tomb Raider getestet.

Ohne Power Target Anpassung:

Speicher + 253 --> 4.253 Memory Clock
GPU Takt + 50 --> 2.025 GPU Core Clock

Mit PT + Spannung geändert:

Speicher + 658 ---> 4.680 Memory Clock
GPU Takt + 130 --> 2.126 GPU Core Clock

Ergebnis:
Meine Gainward 1070 GS erreicht ohne Probleme die GLH Taktraten und lässt sich genau so weit übertakten wie die 1070 GLH Karte in der 08/16 PCGH Ausgabe. Temperaturen sind dabei immer unter 68°


----------



## Najuno (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung eh nicht. Jeder der ne GTX980Ti oder Titan X hat im Moment, ist doch bis zu den großen Chips sehr gut aufgestellt und die GTX1070 und GTX1080 waren eh keine Replacements für GM200. Gibt da iwie keine Gewinner oder Verlierer.

Ich zock am System mit meinen Titan X genau so gern wie am System mit der GTX1080.

Das einzigste was ich den Leuten klar empfehle, ist, sollte man kein sehr gutes Angebot auf ne GTX980Ti bekommen, statt dessen zur GTX1070 zu greifen, da das Paket etwas besser ist, besonders im Hinblick auf die neuen APIs und den Mehrwert der extra 2GB VRAM. Dennoch ändert es nix an der Tatsache, dass ne GTX980Ti nach wie vor ne sehr potente Grafikkarte darstellt.


----------



## danomat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Eine Normale 980Ti mit 1430 Mhz ist so schnell wie eine 1080 Stock. Was ist daran Blödsinn ?
> 
> Seit doch nicht alle so angepisst, nur wiel die neue Generation nur minimal schneller ist als die alte.
> 
> ...



halt mal!!!

1. bin ich nicht angepisst  (dann müsste man ja durchgehend angepisst sein wenn ich immer meine karte mit der von kinpin vergleich. 980ti mit 2200mhz)
2. warum sollt ich mich ärgern wenn einer eine 980ti übertaktet und damit schneller ist als ne 1070?  sagt doch keiner was dagegen
3. du sagst es doch selber: eine 1080 mit 2100mhz ist 20% schneller als ne 980ti mit 1500mhz.     wobei ich, wenn ich hier im forum schaue mehr 1080er finde die 2100 (oder paar mhz drunter) schaffen, als 980er die 1500 halten, und bei den 1080ern bleibt die karte immer noch leise und kühl


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne 1070 ist so schnell wie eine 980ti und ne 970 war damals so schnell wie eine 780ti.
Ist doch nichts neues.
Die 1080ti wird wahrscheinlich nochmal 50% oben drauf packen.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich glaub Ihr verrennt Euch da ein wenig.
@Chinaquads ist sich durchaus der Vorteile von Pascal bewußt, ansonsten hätte er nicht von einer GTX 980ti gewechselt.Wegen der Performance eher nicht.
Aber das sinnlose schlechter machen der GTX 980ti von @Framinator stößt eben sauer auf.

Ausserdem mit wem soll man sich sonst kappeln? Bleibt ja nur GTX 980ti vs GTX 1070.
Von unten keine Konkurrenz  und die GTX 1080 ist nicht zu erreichen 

Man kann sich die Probleme auch selber machen


----------



## chischko (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was sind denn typische (keine enormen Exoten mit LN etc. sondern 0815-Custom Modelle mit leichtem OC) Werte einer 1070 mit OC im Graficscore im Firestrike 1.1? .... 
Dr. Google findet leider nix aussagekräftiges... 
(losgelöst von der ganzen Diskussion hier gerade übrigens!)
Danke!


----------



## KTBFFH (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also die Lieferzeiten und die Verfügbarkeit von 1080 sind unterste Schublade


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum, ich sehe da 23 Varianten lagernd.


----------



## JobCenter (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Was sind denn typische (keine enormen Exoten mit LN etc. sondern 0815-Custom Modelle mit leichtem OC) Werte einer 1070 mit OC im Graficscore im Firestrike 1.1? ....



Mit meiner Palit GameRock 1070 habe ich da einen Grafikscore von 19.700.


----------



## chischko (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit OC und Luftgekühlt? Oder Wasser?


----------



## danomat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...king-3dmark-2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html

postet eure ergebnisse halt mal hier. Kaum neue benchmarks von 70/80er


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> So heute hab ich mich mal daran gemacht um zu schauen ob meine Gainward 1070 GS sich auf das GLH Niveau heben lässt.
> Hab die Ergebnisse wie im PCGH Video zu den 1070 in Witcher und danach noch in Tomb Raider getestet.
> 
> Ohne Power Target Anpassung:
> ...


Bombe! 

Besonders der Speichertakt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



danomat schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...king-3dmark-2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html
> 
> postet eure ergebnisse halt mal hier. Kaum neue benchmarks von 70/80er


Weil die Ergebnisse der GTX 1070 durch die GTX 980 Ti Karten total untergehen. Deswegen hatte ich auch meine Ergebnisse dieses Mal dort nicht gepostet.

Firestrike Ultra

4789 Punkte
yeah... Platz 17 -.-

Und das war schon mit extremen Taktraten: 2126/4500 Mhz

Platz 16 - 4 alles voll mit GTX 980 Ti bzw. ein paar Titan X...

Unter meiner Punktzahl folgen dann schon Fury X und GTX 980 Karten. 


Edit: Sry für doppel


----------



## JobCenter (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Mit OC und Luftgekühlt? Oder Wasser?



+50/+400 und Luftgekühlt.


----------



## KTBFFH (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum, ich sehe da 23 Varianten lagernd.


Mich interessieren folgende Modelle:
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium Edition
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme

Aber überall sehe ich entweder "nicht lagernd" oder "Liefertermin unbekannt".


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Weil die Ergebnisse der GTX 1070 durch die GTX 980 Ti Karten total untergehen. Deswegen hatte ich auch meine Ergebnisse dieses Mal dort nicht gepostet.
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> 
> ...



Hier mal zum Vergleich ohne Spannungszugabe mit der 980 Ti.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Mache mal einen run mit max OC.
Wäre nett wenn du den Link dazu postest, weil hier nur der Grafikscore relevant ist, je nach CPU steigt oder fällt halt der overall Score.

Edit: Hier mal bissl höher getaktet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13304556


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



KTBFFH schrieb:


> Mich interessieren folgende Modelle:
> Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium Edition
> Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme
> ...



Du bekommst die normale gameward phoenix zzt bei Mindfactory. Musst halt selbst übertakten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal zum Vergleich ohne Spannungszugabe mit der 980 Ti.
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> 
> Mache mal einen run mit max OC.
> ...


Sry waren hier 2100/4450 Mhz.

Graphic Score: 4810
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H


Hier nochmal das Selbe mit meinem Sockel 1366 Unterbau:

Graphic Score: 4702 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T

Wie man sieht limitiert trotz höherem Physics Score die Plattform. Selbst im Ultra Benchmark. 

Denke mal, das der Schuldige bei PCI-E 2.0 zu suchen ist.


----------



## Knochey (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Okay der Status meiner Bestellung bei Mindfactory: Liefertermin Unbekannt.

Langsam werde ich sauer. Vielleicht bestelle ich doch eine andere GTX 1080 die AMP! Extreme ist nirgendwo nur ansatzweise in den nächsten Wochen verfügbar. Wie kann man die Lieferbarkeit nur so unfassbar in den Sand setzen? Also wenn hier noch jemand mit den Gedanken einer AMP! Extreme spielt. Vergesst es außer ihr wollt die bekommen wenn die 1080 TI raus ist.


----------



## kyroR (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja DHL ist heute auch nicht der schnellste Lieferant gewesen... Ich habe meinen Acer Predator WQHD Monitor zur Garantie eingesendet und die Kiste steht irgendwo im Verteilerzentrum rum und ich bekomme den erst am Montag trotz Versand am Donnerstag...
Macht gerade keinen Spaß auf so einer 60 Hz Gurke zu zocken, wenn man einen 144 Hz G-Sync Monitor hatte :/


----------



## DaRkn3ss (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kyroR schrieb:


> Naja DHL ist heute auch nicht der schnellste Lieferant gewesen... Ich habe meinen Acer Predator WQHD Monitor zur Garantie eingesendet und die Kiste steht irgendwo im Verteilerzentrum rum und ich bekomme den erst am Montag trotz Versand am Donnerstag...



ist bei mir in letzter Zeit auch so außer bei Amazon. 
Tag 1 ---> Paket Versendet --> Start-Paketzentrum
Tag 2 ---> nichts (entfällt bei amazon)
Tag 3 ---> Ziel-Paketzentrum (ca. 3 Uhr) --> Lieferwagen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt ja auch drauf an, von wo nach wo das Paket soll und wann es im Startzentrum bearbeitet wurde.
Ein Paket was abends in Kiel bearbeitet wurde, braucht schon mal ne Weile nach Passau.


----------



## DaRkn3ss (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch drauf an, von wo nach wo das Paket soll und wann es im Startzentrum bearbeitet wurde.
> Ein Paket was abends in Kiel bearbeitet wurde, braucht schon mal ne Weile nach Passau.



mir wäre es ja letztlich egal das es erst am Tag 3 kommt, wenn DHL nicht eine ankündigung für Tag 2 Senden würde und man dann vergeblich wartet bzw extra früh aufsteht.
Das ist mir bei den letzten 5 Sendungen passiert die nicht von amazon kamen.



aber egal, hier gehts um Grafikkarten und nciht um DHL.


----------



## sigah (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Überlege aufgrund der schlechten Lieferbarkeit von der "Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample - Goes Like Hell" auf die normale "Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample" zu switchen.
Gibt es irgendwelche hardwareseitigen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Karten oder ist der Vorteil der GLH lediglich, dass sie schon von Werk stärker übertaktet ist und somit die Garantieansprüche geltend gemacht werden können?


----------



## Duvar (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was haltet ihr hier von DOOM Graphics AMD vs Nvidia - 'The Way it's Meant to be Played' in 2016 - YouTube


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



sigah schrieb:


> Überlege aufgrund der schlechten Lieferbarkeit von der "Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample - Goes Like Hell" auf die normale "Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample" zu switchen.
> Gibt es irgendwelche hardwareseitigen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Karten oder ist der Vorteil der GLH lediglich, dass sie schon von Werk stärker übertaktet ist und somit die Garantieansprüche geltend gemacht werden können?



Gleiche Karte, nur nicht ab Werk höher getaktet.


----------



## sigah (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Gleiche Karte, nur nicht ab Werk höher getaktet.



Danke, und die normale Phoenix ist dann auch die gleiche Karte nur halt mit Standard-Takt, nehm ich an, (Sind bei MF zwar nur 4€ Unterschied, aber dass die normale Golden Sample tatsächlich am 20.07 lieferbar ist glaub ich erst, wenn ichs sehe. Und die normale Phoenix ist aktuell lagernd)


----------



## Taonris (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von DOOM Graphics AMD vs Nvidia - 'The Way it's Meant to be Played' in 2016 - YouTube



Weiß nicht wie Ernst ich das nehmen soll klingt für mich eher nach dem üblichen AMD-Gehype das die letzten Monate vermehrt bemerkbar ist. Ich würde da eher auf auf einen Test von Digital Foundry und Konsorten warten bevor ich diesen Test allzu Ernst nehme.


----------



## Knochey (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von DOOM Graphics AMD vs Nvidia - 'The Way it's Meant to be Played' in 2016 - YouTube



Also dafür das er sagt das er es in sehr vielen anderen Spielen bemerkt hat ist hier nur Doom zu sehen. Außerdem wäre es jetzt auch nicht so schwer ne Side by Side Comparison zu machen. Das ganze wirkt eher unglaubwürdig auf mich.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von DOOM Graphics AMD vs Nvidia - 'The Way it's Meant to be Played' in 2016 - YouTube


8GB VRAM vs 4GB und 3GB VRAM.
Hmm, woran könnte es liegen wenn Texturen nachladen?


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man hätte ja locker ne R9 380 4GB oder ne R9 290 zum Quervergleich nehmen können bevor man so ein Video in die Welt setzt.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Servus, was habt ihr für einen score (der GS ist natürlich der wichtigste) bei neuem 3D MArk Time Spy?
hier meiner:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z87 MPOWER (MS-7818)


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist ein CPU-Benchmark.
Da bekommt man seine Punkte rein über die CPU. 

Sehr schade.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/29423


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

......na toll....Danke, wusste ich nicht


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Man hätte ja locker ne R9 380 4GB oder ne R9 290 zum Quervergleich nehmen können bevor man so ein Video in die Welt setzt.


So ist das heutzutage nun mal.
So regen sich erst mal alle auf und können schön bashen.


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na gut, ist auch nicht ganz so krass wie ich es formuliert habe.
Haber wenn ich mit 4Ghz und 8 Kernen 7.5K habe, und mit 16 Threads und 4.5Ghz über 8K komme, dann ist es für mich ein CPU-Bench.


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Servus, was habt ihr für einen score (der GS ist natürlich der wichtigste) bei neuem 3D MArk Time Spy?
> hier meiner:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z87 MPOWER (MS-7818)




Hier extra ein Thread dafür:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/445988-3d-mark-time-spy.html


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe seit dem ich das neue OC Bios con MSI drauf gespielt habe, weniger ca. 600 Pkt weniger Graphic Score.....was da los???Mehr wie 2101 Mhz gehen nicht Benchstable, in Witcher 3 bekomme ich max. 2126 Mhz mit 100% Voltage (da ist wohl die Wand).

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z87 MPOWER (MS-7818)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Servus, was habt ihr für einen score (der GS ist natürlich der wichtigste) bei neuem 3D MArk Time Spy?
> hier meiner:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z87 MPOWER (MS-7818)



GS 6366
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit dem ich das neue OC Bios con MSI drauf gespielt habe, weniger ca. 600 Pkt weniger Graphic Score.....was da los???Mehr wie 2101 Mhz gehen nicht Benchstable, in Witcher 3 bekomme ich max. 2126 Mhz mit 100% Voltage (da ist wohl die Wand).
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z87 MPOWER (MS



Dein GS von 20.020 ist schon mehr als ordentlich. Dein Gesamtergebnis wird bei dir viel eher vom Physics Score runter gezogen. 

Ich hab´z.B. im selben Test einen GS von 19.746 aber ein Endergebnis von 15.618 Punkten. 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H

Wie du siehst, hat es nix mit dem neuen Bios zu tun. Denn das nutze ich ja genauso.


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit dem ich das neue OC Bios con MSI drauf gespielt habe, weniger ca. 600 Pkt weniger Graphic Score.....was da los???Mehr wie 2101 Mhz gehen nicht Benchstable, in Witcher 3 bekomme ich max. 2126 Mhz mit 100% Voltage (da ist wohl die Wand).



Eventuell ist es das, was die 1080er FE-Nutzer inzwischen auch schon feststellen durften. Takt ist nicht alles. Das Zusammenspiel auf Pascal ist komplizierter und besteht nicht mehr nur aus dem höchsten erreichbaren Takt.
Nachdem wir sogar mit dem "offenen" 1.25V-Bios ohne PT weniger Punkte hinbekommen haben als bei dem dauernd ins PT rennenden Standard-Bios. Sind die meisten wieder aufs normale Bios zurück.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hm... gut zu wissen


----------



## bisonigor (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Eventuell ist es das, was die 1080er FE-Nutzer inzwischen auch schon feststellen durften. Takt ist nicht alles. Das Zusammenspiel auf Pascal ist komplizierter und besteht nicht mehr nur aus dem höchsten erreichbaren Takt.
> Nachdem wir sogar mit dem "offenen" 1.25V-Bios ohne PT weniger Punkte hinbekommen haben als bei dem dauernd ins PT rennenden Standard-Bios. Sind die meisten wieder aufs normale Bios zurück.


Schade, ich wollte mir eine GTX1080TI Classified kaufen und richtig übertakten, aber das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal was lustiges!
Nvidia konnte schon immer gute Föns bauen! 

Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Fohn - Ruckblick auf PCGH 03/2003 - YouTube


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Schade, ich wollte mir eine GTX1080TI Classified kaufen und richtig übertakten, aber das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn



So ist es. Alles was wir bis jetzt an Pascal-Chips gesehen haben bietet im Grunde genommen praktisch die gleiche Leistung. Die Unterschiede sind Minimal. Wenn wir mal die LN2-Versuche außen vor lassen.


----------



## tmmaso1974 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Lieferzeit für die 1070 / 1080 sind ja immer noch unterirdisch.


----------



## tmmaso1974 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Okay der Status meiner Bestellung bei Mindfactory: Liefertermin Unbekannt.
> 
> Langsam werde ich sauer. Vielleicht bestelle ich doch eine andere GTX 1080 die AMP! Extreme ist nirgendwo nur ansatzweise in den nächsten Wochen verfügbar. Wie kann man die Lieferbarkeit nur so unfassbar in den Sand setzen? Also wenn hier noch jemand mit den Gedanken einer AMP! Extreme spielt. Vergesst es außer ihr wollt die bekommen wenn die 1080 TI raus ist.



Da habe ich ja richtig Glück gehabt mit meiner Zotac 1080 extrem. Habe die jetzt seit einer Woche und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jemand Bock seinen Firestrike Extreme Score zu posten, am besten sowohl 1070er, als auch 1080er.
Hier zum Vergleich der alte Schinken ehm 980 Ti Score^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Bitte nur Grafikscores beachten.


----------



## Madfurion (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum OC:

In Witcher3 und Tomb Raider laufen meine max OC Einstellungen stabil, in Overwatch bekomm ich damit aber Grafikfehler.

Muss ich in TW3 einfach mal länger laufen lassen? Habs jetzt immer ne Stunde gemacht. Sind zwar nur +30 mhz GPU und +60mhz Memory unterschied aber frag mich ob das auch Programm abhängig ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Definitiv, es gibt Spiele da läuft Karte X mit 2,2GHz ohne Probleme und der nächste Titel stürzt bei 2GHz ab. Anno z.B. lässt die Karten ja gar nicht so hoch boosten wie manch anderer Titel. Da muss man am Besten wirklich quer Beet testen, wie du es machst.


----------



## Boarder1312 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also quasi für diverse Games eigene OC- Profile erstellen?
Dann immer das entsprechende vorher laden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man auch gern machen, ich habe einfach immer "alles" getestet was ich so nutze und das Spiel mit dem niedrigsten stabilen Takt, war dann die finale Einstellung. Wenn meine Karte irgendwo bis 2100 MHz geht aber in einem anderen Spiel ab 2050 MHz Artefakte produziert, ist für mich der Takt 2,1GHz nicht stabil - meine Meinung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Definitiv, es gibt Spiele da läuft Karte X mit 2,2GHz ohne Probleme und der nächste Titel stürzt bei 2GHz ab.


Exakt und unterschiedliche Gameengines als auch Settings haben diesbezüglich auch eine unterschiedliche Stabilität. Treiber können je nach Gameengine auch noch einen kleinen Einfluss haben. Dies betrifft idR aber nur die maximal mögliche Taktraten, daher ist es auch mMn sinnvoll, wenn man seine Graka nicht bis
zur "Kotzgrenze" übertaktet, sondern von dieser abweicht. Dann klappt es auch idR mit sämtliche Games & man bekommt keine sporadische Instabilitäten, welche je nach Gamesitzung total ärgerlich sind.^^



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier zum Vergleich der alte Schinken ehm 980 Ti Score^^...


Der alte Schinken schlägt sich noch recht bravourös. Es fehlen quasi nur noch 2GB VRAM ...


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Jemand Bock seinen Firestrike Extreme Score zu posten, am besten sowohl 1070er, als auch 1080er.
> Hier zum Vergleich der alte Schinken ehm 980 Ti Score^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Bitte nur Grafikscores beachten.



Hab grad nur ein schlechtes Handybild, darum schreibe ich die Werte mit meiner 1070 direkt hier rein, Grafikscore = 9178


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

10.5K Grafikscore bei der 980 Ti, falls du es net lesen kannst. Auf wv haste deine 1070 denn getaktet?


----------



## Defqone_1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Servus ich habe vor meine wenige Tage alte 1070 GTX von Zotac zu zerlegen und mit Grizzly Kyronaut sowie Grizzy Wärmeleitpads zu versehen. Die Karte läuft recht gut, allerdings drehen die Lüfter bis weit über 70% um dann 71-73 Grad bei einem boostclock von 1936-1947 mhz zu halten. Das ist schon störend laut. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch Erfahrungen dazu? Bisher hatte ich im Netz noch keine Bilder zum Kühleraufbau oder dem PCB gesehen.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Duvar:

Ich meinte eher, dass ich ein schlechtes Handybild von den Werten habe , die 1070 lief auf knapp 2050MHz.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mal ein direkter Vergleich 

GTX 1080 VS GTX 980ti  // Bei gleichen Chip Takt. 

1350Mhz - 1400Mhz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Jemand Bock seinen Firestrike Extreme Score zu posten, am besten sowohl 1070er, als auch 1080er.
> Hier zum Vergleich der alte Schinken ehm 980 Ti Score^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Bitte nur Grafikscores beachten.



Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8854141

EXTREM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3

Normal:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Hier mal ein direkter Vergleich...


Sehr schön & ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit mit alltägliche Taktraten @2160p, gleiche Settings natürlich, benchen.... Also Taktraten, welche jede 1080er idR meister. Ich denke mal, 2,0GHz GPU/Boost & 5,4GHz VRAM (10,8GHz) sind alltäglich/gewöhnlich ....


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Hier mal ein direkter Vergleich
> 
> GTX 1080 VS GTX 980ti  // Bei gleichen Chip Takt.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein Resultat. Takt weitestgehend auf 1493/8000.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sieht gut aus & eine 980TI hat bei Metro richtig Power. Da ich noch während dem Bench ein Screen "geschossen habe", wurde dadurch die Min.-Frames noch leicht beeinflusst.^^
Für 2160p & fast Maxsettings, inklusive PhysX, sind das mMn für beide Karten hervorragende Werte ...


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das Problem ist, renne ins Powerlimit, von eigentlichen 1578MHz die möglich wären, droppt es in paar Sekunden auf 1493MHz^^
Mit einem anderen Bios wäre mehr drin. So viel Unterschied besteht aber net zwischen der 980 Ti und den neuen Pascal Karten. (die 1080 kann sich logischerweise leicht absetzen, je nach Game mal mehr oder weniger)
2 FPS AVG Differenz halt bei unseren scores Sudden^^
Ist einfach zu brutal wie weit sich eine übertaktete 980 Ti von der Referenz 980 Ti absetzen kann.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zumindest @Metro unterscheiden sich die Karten kaum(^^) & jaa, verglichen mit Stock-/Standardtakt erreicht ein gutes Custommodell (980TI) einen außerordentlichen guten Boost und ein Plus von ~25%(+) ist eigentlich die Regel.


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Macht mal noch Bioshock und Tomb Raider (älteres Modell und net RotTR). Gebt die Settings mit an, damit ich es nachstellen kann^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gib du die Settings vor, denn ich möchte ja nicht, dass die 980TI in ein VRAM-Limit "läuft" ...


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mal Tomb Raider. (habs mitm Handy fotografiert^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ebenfalls "pari" & da ich mal wieder ein Ingame-Screen "geschossen habe", hat sich dies im Bereich der Minimumframes leicht ausgewirkt.^^
Bitte neue Gameengines & vielleicht auch nicht immer mit 2160p.(^^) Ansonsten könnte ich natürlich auch mal mit 2,1GHz GPU und 5,6GHz VRAM benchen, wobei das den Kohl/Braten auch nicht mehr fett macht ...

*edit:*
1070er-Modelle sind natürlich ebenfalls gerne gesehen ...


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ebenfalls "pari" & da ich mal wieder ein Ingame-Screen "geschossen habe", hat sich dies im Bereich der Minimumframes leicht ausgewirkt.^^
> Bitte neue Gameengines & vielleicht auch nicht immer mit 2160p.(^^) Ansonsten könnte ich natürlich auch mal mit 2,1GHz GPU und 5,6GHz VRAM benchen, wobei das den Kohl/Braten auch nicht mehr fett macht ...
> 
> *edit:*
> 1070er-Modelle sind natürlich ebenfalls gerne gesehen ...



Ok dann mal ein Valley Duell mit folgenden Settings http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schau auf Platz 1 bei SGPU (Single) ...


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Schau auf Platz 1 bei SGPU (Single) ...



Aso^^

Ok hier mein eher mäßiges Resultat. Obwohl meine Karte höher getaktet hat, also die der anderen, welche über mir sind. CPU jedoch nur @ 4.2GHz, war das wichtig bei Valley?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok Feierabend für heute, danke für die Tests


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Im Bereich der Minimum-u. Maximumframes kann das ein gewisses Zünglein an der Waage sein, wobei meine CPU für Platz 1 auch "nur" mit 4,3GHz taktete. 
Vorwiegend wird wohl die Engine mit Maxwell/Pascal unterschiedlich, entsprechend skalieren oder auch primär nur die Taktraten von den GPUs. Platz 9 ist Dir aber sicher, natürlich nur, wenn Du dich in dem Thread verewigst. Bei Valley oder Heaven können auch "zu hohe Taktraten" ein schlechteres Ergebnis erzeugen  und das muss
bzw. sollte man testen.^^


----------



## Knochey (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Okay ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Die GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme ist jetzt bei Notebooksbilliger auf Lager und auf Nachfrage sogar in Massen ~200 Stk. Laut Notebooksbilliger Support. Jetzt habe ich bei Mindfactory nachgefragt immerhin sollten die als eigentlich größerer Grafikkartenhändler mit einer Zotac Partnerschaft die Grafikkarte dann ja auch verfügbar haben.

Vom Support kam dann das es kein Liferdatum geben würde aber sie so mit Mitte August rechnen. Ich könnte in die Luft gehen. Wie kann sowas angehen? Ich mein wenn man als Mindfactory einer der Deutschland Größten Händler ist dazu mit einer Zotac Partnerschaft....... 

Naja kann mir hier jemand ne andere Grafikkarte empfehlen welche eine ähnliche Leistung bringt und nicht über 750€ geht?


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit Gamerock zb.
Asus strix und Evga. 
Asus ist bei Mindfactory lagernd.
Die sind eh alle gleich stark. Die non oc Modelle sind nur nicht vorgetaktet. Sind aber 99% das gleiche PCB.


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knochey schrieb:


> Okay ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Die GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme ist jetzt bei Notebooksbilliger auf Lager und auf Nachfrage sogar in Massen ~200 Stk. Laut Notebooksbilliger Support. Jetzt habe ich bei Mindfactory nachgefragt immerhin sollten die als eigentlich größerer Grafikkartenhändler mit einer Zotac Partnerschaft die Grafikkarte dann ja auch verfügbar haben.
> 
> Vom Support kam dann das es kein Liferdatum geben würde aber sie so mit Mitte August rechnen. Ich könnte in die Luft gehen. Wie kann sowas angehen? Ich mein wenn man als Mindfactory einer der Deutschland Größten Händler ist dazu mit einer Zotac Partnerschaft.......
> 
> Naja kann mir hier jemand ne andere Grafikkarte empfehlen welche eine ähnliche Leistung bringt und nicht über 750€ geht?



1000 Dank für die Info 

Habe mir gerade die GTX1080 AMP! Edition (ohne Extreme) bestellt für 719€ . Habe immer bei Mindfactory geschaut aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, bis heute nicht lieferbar. Jetzt gebe ich Notebooksbilliger mal eine Chanche.

Juhuuu endlich lieferbar, freue mich wie ein kleines Kind 


Bestell dir doch auch die "kleine" AMP! Edition. Die soll sehr gut sein und sobald sie da ist werde ich meine Erfahrung auch hier veröffentlichen


----------



## Knochey (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> 1000 Dank für die Info
> 
> Habe mir gerade die GTX1080 AMP! Edition (ohne Extreme) bestellt für 719€ . Habe immer bei Mindfactory geschaut aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, bis heute nicht lieferbar. Jetzt gebe ich Notebooksbilliger mal eine Chanche.
> 
> ...



Na das Problem ist, dass ich per Überweisung gezahlt habe. Also muss ich dann wieder stonieren auf die Rückbuchung warten und dann wieder überweisen. Denke mal dann kann ich auch auf die AMP! Extreme von Mindfactory warten 

Notebooksbilliger da hab ich schon sehr viel gekauft. Immer wieder sehr Freundlich Professionell und schnell ^^ Also da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hoffe du bekommst deine Extreme sobald wie möglich  Nochmal Danke für die Info! Wollte gerade ins Bett und dann habe ich dein Post gesehen


----------



## JK-911 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hm, ich habe mir bei Amazon die Palit 1080 Super Jeststream bestellt, soll heute Versand werden, für 726 Euro.
Jetzt weiß ich auch nicht ob ich die stornieren soll und mir die Zotac bei Notebooksbilliger bestellen soll.


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JK-911 schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe mir bei Amazon die Palit 1080 Super Jeststream bestellt, soll heute Versand werden, für 726 Euro.
> Jetzt weiß ich auch nicht ob ich die stornieren soll und mir die Zotac bei Notebooksbilliger bestellen soll.



Teste die Karte doch einfach und entscheide dann, ob sie dir gefällt oder nicht. Bis dahin habe ich meine auch erhalten (soll auch heute verschickt werden) und kann dir ein Feedback geben. 
Mir war eben wichtig, dass die Karte lediglich 2 Slots breit ist und 5 Jahre Garantie bietet. Die 5 Jahre sind mir aber nur deshalb so wichtig, da ein sehr guter Freund immer meine alten Karten kauft und falls doch mal etwas kaputt gehen sollte, schicke ich sie einfach ein und alle sind glücklich


----------



## iTryX (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten GTX 1070.
DIe Palit SJ soll ganz gut sein, aber die EVGA SC auch.
Welche is denn leiser und hat besseren Support falls mal was sein sollte (hoffentlich nicht)?
Merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den Beiden? (Lautstärke,Performance)

Hat jemand eine EVGA SC 1070 oder Palit SJ ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Palit wird wahrscheinlich leiser sein, die Kühlung hat sich mittlerweile als still etabliert (die EVGA kann aber auch leise sein, kenne leider keine Tests). Was den Support angeht, bist du bei EVGA natürlich viel besser aufgehoben.

Außerdem hat die EVGA ein Referenz-PCB, die Palit ist Custom, sollte das ausschlaggebend sein (Wasserkühler z.B.). Die Palit wird eine "dickere" Spannungsversorgung haben.


----------



## mo321 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi Leute,

mal ne Frage. Ich habe meine 1070 direkt geupdatet mit dem BIOS von der MSI Homepage als ich sie bekommen habe. Möchte sie jetzt aber zurückschicken an Mindfactory. Machen die da Stress? Merken die das überhaupt? Lieben Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Solange das kein modifiziertes BIOS, sondern ein offizielles vom Hersteller ist, ist alles gut


----------



## -Chefkoch- (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Falls sich hier jemand für die 1070 FTW von EVGA interessiert, die ist jetzt in ihrem Shop für 550€ verfügbar


----------



## KTBFFH (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe mindfactory bezüglich


KTBFFH schrieb:


> Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium Edition
> Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme


angeschrieben.

Antwort: Leider wurden wir Liefertermine verschoben und wir erwarten die Ware vorraussichtlich erst in 3-4 (!!!) Wochen.


----------



## HisN (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



mo321 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mal ne Frage. Ich habe meine 1070 direkt geupdatet mit dem BIOS von der MSI Homepage als ich sie bekommen habe. Möchte sie jetzt aber zurückschicken an Mindfactory. Machen die da Stress? Merken die das überhaupt? Lieben Gruß



Was spricht dagegen das Original-Bios wieder draufzuspielen? Ist doch ne Minuten-Sache.


----------



## mo321 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab sie schon ausgebaut und eingepackt


----------



## crisero (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man davon ausgehen das die Super Jetstream von Palit 1060 genau so top ist als auch deren großen Schwestern?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Guck mal auf Computerbase, da gibt's nen Test.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ohne OC. 
Ultra Firestrike: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
Extreme Firestrike: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
Firestrike: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## iTryX (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Soll ich meine Grafikkarte bei Mindfactory oder Caseking kaufen?
Caseking bietet ja diesen Sofortausch an, falls was ist, ist das sinnvoll?
Bei MF wäre sie halt günstiger.
(Palit GTX 1070 SJ)


----------



## PiratePerfection (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



KTBFFH schrieb:


> Ich habe mindfactory bezüglich
> 
> angeschrieben.
> 
> Antwort: Leider wurden wir Liefertermine verschoben und wir erwarten die Ware vorraussichtlich erst in 3-4 (!!!) Wochen.



Hatte auch erst bei Mindfactory bestellt dann wurde der Liefertermin aber zu unbekannt geändert und ich hab daraufhin bei Caseking bestellt, 2 Tage später war meine Msi GTX 1080 da


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gerade meien Zotac AMP Edition bekommen. ASIC von 98,5% 

Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, habe einfach GPU Z verwendet? Was nehmt ihr für ein Programm?


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

wennse mit leerlaufspannung keine 2,4ghz lauft sind wir alle schwer enttäuscht 
wie verhält sich asic/ oc verhalten in der regel eig so bei der 10xxer serie? habs entweder überlesen oder wurde nochnicht gesagt.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Erstes Fazit: BIN ENTÄUSCHT  Karte dreht mit 93% Lüfterspeed (~2000 Umdrehungen) sehr laut und wird 83 Grad heiß  Gehäuse ist super belüftet....


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ASIC wird doch aktuell eh nicht korrekt ausgelesen. Ich habe einen von -(Minus)68% .


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Erstes Fazit: BIN ENTÄUSCHT  Karte dreht mit 93% Lüfterspeed (~2000 Umdrehungen) sehr laut und wird 83 Grad heiß  Gehäuse ist super belüftet....



Dann stimmt was mit der Kühlung nicht. Die Karte soll bis 60°C lautlos laufen und bei fast 100% Umdrehungen schafft sie es nicht mal unter 80°C zu bleiben?!


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dann stimmt was mit der Kühlung nicht. Die Karte soll bis 60°C lautlos laufen und bei fast 100% Umdrehungen schafft sie es nicht mal unter 80°C zu bleiben?!



Woran kann es liegen? Überlege die WLP zu erneuern aber bei 720€bin ich drauf und dran sie wieder zurück zuschicken..... Ich habe auch immer Pech 

Die Karte wird extrem schnell heiß (binnen weniger menuten auf 80 Grad+


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also wenn die Karte nicht so frisch wäre, dann würde ich mir das vielleicht überlegen mit der Paste. Beließ dich erst einmal, vllt gibt es j auch andere mit dem "Problem" (womöglich soll das ja so sein?!). Für mich klingt das jedenfalls nach einem Mangel. Hält sie denn wenigstens die Temperatur? Oder steigt sie immer weiter bis zum dreistelligen Bereich?


----------



## chris235 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey thehate91,

ich hab selbst die 1070 AMP! und sie kommt nichtmal unter voller Last auf über 70°C. Allerdings bevor ich mir die Karte gekauft hatte, gab es vermehrt bei Käufern der ersten Charge Berichte (z.B. https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4pb1wz/zotac_gtx_1080_amp_max_temperatures/), dass deren Karten selbst bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl durch Thermal Throttling nichtmal den Boostclock ausfahren konnten, da sie konstant im Templimit hingen. Insofern besteht vermutlich bei dir die Chance das du n Montagsmodell erwischt hast, einfach mal bei Zotac anfragen oder gleich beim Händler tauschen lassen 

Edit: Wenn man den Leuten glauben schenken darf, hatte auch ein Tausch der WLP nicht geholfen.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei 83 Grad und 94% Lüfterspeed ist Schluss. Im Test auf YouTube wird die Karte Max 76 grad warm bei 50% Lüfterspeed... Schaue mal ob alle Schrauben fest sind ansonsten geht sie zurück


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zurück mit ihr.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zurück mit der Karte. Keine Experimente, denn Spuren an den Schrauben machen das Rücksendeverfahren nur kompliziert.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Update: Schrauben waren alle fest, keine Schutzfolie im Kühler oder co. Schicke die Karte zurück. Sollte die Karte nicht lagernd sein, bekomme ich mein Geld zurück.

@ Chris: Danke für die Information. Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich ein Montagsmodel  Kurze Frage an dich, wieviel Umdrehungen macht deine Karte (Kühler ist ja identisch) bei 45%, 65% und 100%?


----------



## chris235 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist zwar immer ärgerlich, aber dann solltest du mit der Ersatzkarte zumindest ruhiger fahren. Ich hoffe sie haben entsprechend noch eine AMP! lagernd, denn die Karte ist an für sich super als Gesamtpaket 
Die rpm belaufen sich bei 100% auf knapp 2200. Realistisch, vorausgesetzt du hast die Lüfterkurve angepasst, brauchst du niemals mehr als 70% (ca. 1600rpm) um die Karte auf ~70°C zu halten. 45% entsprechen ca. 1000rpm. Alles über 70% wird schon hörbar, darunter musste ich aber nachschauen ob die Lüfter tatsächlich laufen  Wenn du dann noch undervoltest, dann ist das Kühlermodell kompletter Overkill und der Lüfter läuft teils nicht mal an


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chris235 schrieb:


> Das ist zwar immer ärgerlich, aber dann solltest du mit der Ersatzkarte zumindest ruhiger fahren. Ich hoffe sie haben entsprechend noch eine AMP! lagernd, denn die Karte ist an für sich super als Gesamtpaket
> Die rpm belaufen sich bei 100% auf knapp 2200. Realistisch, vorausgesetzt du hast die Lüfterkurve angepasst, brauchst du niemals mehr als 70% (ca. 1600rpm) um die Karte auf ~70°C zu halten. 45% entsprechen ca. 1000rpm. Alles über 70% wird schon hörbar, darunter musste ich aber nachschauen ob die Lüfter tatsächlich laufen  Wenn du dann noch undervoltest, dann ist das Kühlermodell kompletter Overkill und der Lüfter läuft teils nicht mal an



Bei mir laufen die Lüfter ganz komisch, ab 45% habe ich 1500 rpm und ab 65% knapp 2050rpm. Wenn ich über 65% ändert das nichts, Lüfter laufen mit 2050rpm. Sollte eigentlich nicht so sein sondern so wie bei dir (ein anderer User hier haz auch die GTX1080 AMP und da laufen die Lüfter so wie bei dir bei max 70 Grad).

Habe jetzt mal Witcher 3 in 4K mit max Settings ( außer NVDIA Hairworks) gespielt, durschnittlich 40fps+ bei 1850Mhz ( bei 83 Grad und 90% Lüfterspeed...). Hoffe das nächste Model ist okay denn rein qualitativ finde ich die Zotac super.


----------



## chris235 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen die Lüfter ganz komisch, ab 45% habe ich 1500 rpm und ab 65% knapp 2050rpm. Wenn ich über 65% ändert das nichts, Lüfter laufen mit 2050rpm. Sollte eigentlich nicht so sein sondern so wie bei dir (ein anderer User hier haz auch die GTX1080 AMP und da laufen die Lüfter so wie bei dir bei max 70 Grad).
> 
> Habe jetzt mal Witcher 3 in 4K mit max Settings ( außer NVDIA Hairworks) gespielt, durschnittlich 40fps+ bei 1850Mhz ( bei 83 Grad und 90% Lüfterspeed...). Hoffe das nächste Model ist okay denn rein qualitativ finde ich die Zotac super.



Das klingt fast so als ob die Lüfterdrehzahlen falsch ausgelesen werden, wenn sie nicht über 65% kommt und diese eigtl. schon relativ nah an den tatsächlichen 100% sind. Also die Temperaturen vorallem in Relation zur Lüfterdrehzahl sind ein Witz, das nächste Modell wirds dann hfftl. richten bei dir  Eine Sache sollte man vllt. noch anmerken: Einige Leute inkl. mir haben bei ihrer Karte eine Hysterese oder einen On/Off Lüfter Bug, nicht das das schlimm wäre, man kann es ja teils durch ne manuelle Lüfterkurve beheben und Garantie ist ja auch mehr als genug auf der Karte falls die Lüfter kaputt gehen, aber erwähnen sollte man es trotzdem


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nachdem ich ein wenig mit dem EVGA Support geschrieben habe und nachgefragt habe, ob es den ACX 3.0 Kühler separat zu erwerben gäbe, wurde mir kurzerhand eine RMA auf eine GTX 1070 ACX3.0 angeboten.

Heute kam die nagelneue, verschweisste Karte an, was soll ich sagen, der Kühler ist der beste, den ich jemals auf einer Karte gesehen habe ( Nachrüstkühler abgesehen + Waküs )

Unter Last und übertaktet kommt die Karte auf 73°C bei 1050 RPM was wirklich wirklich sehr sehr leise ist.

Vielleicht spiele ich das SC Bios mal drauf, hat ja 20 Watt mehr Powerlimit. 

Karte boostet out of the Box auf 1911 Mhz, mit OC lieg ich im Mittel bei 2050 Mhz

Wenn also noch einer unentschlossen ist, welche 1070 er sich nehmen sollte, so würde ich ihm wärmstens die 1070 ACX 3.0 ans Herz legen.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Same here @Chinaquads, bin auch hochzufrieden mit der Karte .


----------



## TR2N (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Leute. Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer einer GTX 1070 SC Gaming von EVGA. Gefällt mir wirklich gut die Karte. 

Wie sieht das eigentlich prinzipiell mit der Zukunftssicherheit der 1070 aus? Kann ich mit der Karte auch kommende Titel in 1440p spielen oder ist die Karte eher Full HD geeignet, auf längere Zeit gesehen?


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Optimal für 1440p.
Keine Sorge.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich schwanke bei FullHD schon zwischen 1080 und 1070, aber ich halte meine Karten auch immer min. 2 Jahre.  Aber das Preisdelta geht ja langsam gegen 50% für 20% mehr Leistung, das spricht schon für die 1070.


----------



## DaRkn3ss (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich schwanke bei FullHD schon zwischen 1080 und 1070, aber ich halte meine Karten auch immer min. 2 Jahre.  Aber das Preisdelta geht ja langsam gegen 50% für 20% mehr Leistung, das spricht schon für die 1070.



genau deswegen wurde es bei mir die 1070.  Hab aber im vergleich zu dir eher ein 4/5 Jahresplan.


----------



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ein wenig mit dem EVGA Support geschrieben habe und nachgefragt habe, ob es den ACX 3.0 Kühler separat zu erwerben gäbe, wurde mir kurzerhand eine RMA auf eine GTX 1070 ACX3.0 angeboten.
> 
> Heute kam die nagelneue, verschweisste Karte an, was soll ich sagen, der Kühler ist der beste, den ich jemals auf einer Karte gesehen habe ( Nachrüstkühler abgesehen + Waküs )
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich nicht sicher bin welche 1070, soll ich die 1080 nehmen?  xD
Ich denke Tippfehler? 
Ich bin zwischen Palit SJ und der EVGA SC ^^ (lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur FTW?)


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

gefixxt, danke.


----------



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> gefixxt, danke.



Kein Problem 



Gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen der SC und der FTW 1070?
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja schon. Die SC hat ein Referenz-PCB mit alternativem Kühler. Die FTW hat das fette GTX 1080 FTW PCB mit aufgebohrter Spannungsversorgung (2x PCIe-8Pin, 10 GPU-Phasen). Ob das effektiv was bringt, muss natürlich getestet werden.


----------



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja schon. Die SC hat ein Referenz-PCB mit alternativem Kühler. Die FTW hat das fette GTX 1080 FTW PCB mit aufgebohrter Spannungsversorgung (2x PCIe-8Pin, 10 GPU-Phasen). Ob das effektiv was bringt, muss natürlich getestet werden.



Warum hat die 2x8 Pin, die wird doch niemals so viel Watt ziehen?
Die Schmelzt davor ja weg ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja die haben einfach die gleiche Karte genommen (wie eine GTX 1080) und einfach den gekürzten Chip verlötet. Mit zwei Buchsen kann man vielleicht die Last besser auf den 12V Schienen verteilen, so genau kenne ich mich da nun auch nicht aus^^ Für gewöhnlich gehen FTW oder Classified Karten ja auch unter LN2, vllt dafür


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Marketing. 2x8 hört sich besser am, als 1x8.
Die SC reicht.
Vorteil der FTW ist die RGB- Beleuchtung.
Bei der SC ist die Beleuchtung nur in weiss.
Und die FTW hat die Möglichkeit 2 BIOS auf zuspielen. Sie hat einen Kippschalter wo zwischen Bios1 und BIOS 2 hin und hergeschaltet werden kann.
Und etwas größere Lüfter Rotatoren.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich sehe in der RGB Beleuchtung keinen Vorteil (kleiner Spaß am Rande).


----------



## Daskan (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß jemand zufällig mehr darüber, warum die "Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock Premium" aktuell nirgends verfügbar ist und verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, die FTW hat mehr Phasen, ein Dual BIOS und ein höheres PT.
Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob mir ne 1060 reicht oder ob es doch ne 1070 sein soll.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaRkn3ss schrieb:


> genau deswegen wurde es bei mir die 1070.  Hab aber im vergleich zu dir eher ein 4/5 Jahresplan.




Ich schwanke halt zwischen ner EVGA 1070 SC oder FTW und der 1080 ACX. Für 679 ist die ACX mit der Taktung der FE ein richtiges Schnäppchen unter den 1080ern. Aber vor Oktober und den ersten BF1 Benches entscheide ich sowieso nichts.


----------



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja gut, die 10€ mehr jucken mich dann auch nicht wirklich. (Caseking)
Wenn sie nicht teurer wird, wird es ne FTW sonst ne SC.


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob mir ne 1060 reicht oder ob es doch ne 1070 sein soll.



Es ist sehr schwer von hier zu sehen was Dir ausreicht 
Ist denn die alte Graka so viel langsamer als eine 1060er?


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schon geil die kleine 1060 Effizienztest und Uber-/Untertaktung - Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 FE 6GB: Pascal fur den Mainstream
130FPS bei nur 61W für die 1060 vs 139W bei der 480 für die ca selbe Leistung in Full HD.
Die 970 ist rund  10% langsamer als die 1060, also von diesen Karten den Umstieg zu wagen, lohnt net wirklich, es sei denn, man muss net zuviel Aufpreis zahlen und man will/benötigt unbedingt geringeren Verbrauch und mehr VRAM.
Hatte Jom nicht eine 970?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein genauso schnell, ist ne 970FTW+.
Ist halt ne Übergangskarte und wegen dem Speicher nicht für länger geplant gewesen.
Im Prinzip reicht die 970 bis jetzt, aber da ich Doom, Rise of the Tomb Raider, The Division und Ark durch bzw vermehrt spielen will, denke ich halt an ne 1070.


----------



## Saihttammi (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallöchen. Hab mal ne blöde Frage.  Schäm mich auch ein bisschen. ;D

Hab mir vor ca. 6 Wochen in allem Übereifer die GTX 1080 FE geholt. Ich wusste zwar irg.wie, dass das totaler quatsch ist, aber wollte einfach nicht warten. Naja... nun ärger ich mich dumm und dämlich und würde doch würde lieber ne Custom holen. Einfach die Frage nun: Hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit nem Tausch oder so gemacht? Wo bekomm kann ich FE am ehesten für (fast) den gleichen Preis wieder loswerden? Oder kann ich sie gar noch zurück schicken? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du ne evga?


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn es eine EVGA ist kannst Du das Stepup-Programm in Anspruch nehmen.
Aber es ist in Deiner Signatur nicht zu erkennen, und Du nennst weder Brand noch Händler.


----------



## Saihttammi (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab über Amazon (Händler = Olano) die FE "von" Gigabyte geholt. War zu dem Zeitpunkt etwa 40€ günstiger.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn es eine EVGA ist kannst Du das Stepup-Programm in Anspruch nehmen.
> Aber es ist in Deiner Signatur nicht zu erkennen, und Du nennst weder Brand noch Händler.


Sowas steht auch nicht in der Signatur, sondern im Profil bei mir.
Ja, es ist ne EVGA und nein, nen Step Up geht schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur die ersten 3 Monate nach Kauf,  also 90 Tage, sind die fürs Stepup zugelassen. Also innerhalb von 90 Tagen dies anmelden.  Dann kommst du auf die Warteliste.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aber auch nur, wenn du innerhalb von 14 Tagen die Karte registrierst.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Saihttammi schrieb:


> Hab über Amazon (Händler = Olano) die FE "von" Gigabyte geholt. War zu dem Zeitpunkt etwa 40€ günstiger.



Wurde sie direkt von Amazon verschickt ? Deklarier sie als defekt, zu 99% solltest du das Geld wiederbekommen.

edit: Sorry für DP


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sowas steht auch nicht in der Signatur, sondern im Profil bei mir.
> Ja, es ist ne EVGA und nein, nen Step Up geht schon lange nicht mehr.



War auch an Saihttammi gerichtet, und nicht an Dich^^


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> War auch an Saihttammi gerichtet, und nicht an Dich^^


Achso, das kommt davon wenn man mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig macht.
Hab jetzt ne 1070 Super Jetstream ausm Outlet bestellt.
Sollte morgen da sein.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein genauso schnell, ist ne 970FTW+.
> Ist halt ne Übergangskarte und wegen dem Speicher nicht für länger geplant gewesen.
> Im Prinzip reicht die 970 bis jetzt, aber da ich Doom, Rise of the Tomb Raider, The Division und Ark durch bzw vermehrt spielen will, denke ich halt an ne 1070.



Dann würde ich zumindest warten bis die Verfügbarkeit gut ist und die Modelle beim Händler lagern. Ich will ja auch ne 970FTW ablösen, daher verstehe ich Deine Gedanken.


----------



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Dann würde ich zumindest warten bis die Verfügbarkeit gut ist und die Modelle beim Händler lagern. Ich will ja auch ne 970FTW ablösen, daher verstehe ich Deine Gedanken.



Also ich möchte meine Intel HD Grafik 530 ablösen


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Dann würde ich zumindest warten bis die Verfügbarkeit gut ist und die Modelle beim Händler lagern. Ich will ja auch ne 970FTW ablösen, daher verstehe ich Deine Gedanken.


Hmm , zu spät.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne 1070 Super Jetstream ausm Outlet bestellt.
> Sollte morgen da sein.


----------



## seahawk (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Stalk0r (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurze Frage. Die beiden 1070 Palit Gamerock & die Super Jetstream kosten bei Mindfactory gleich viel, aber die Super Jetstream ist höher übertaktet. Sollte ich dann besser diese nehmen?


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kannst dies doch selber übertakten.
Die lassen sich Taktung gut bezahlen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Kannst dies doch selber übertakten.
> Die lassen sich Taktung gut bezahlen.





Stalk0r schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Die beiden 1070 Palit Gamerock & die Super Jetstream *kosten bei Mindfactory gleich viel*, aber die Super Jetstream ist höher übertaktet. Sollte ich dann besser diese nehmen?


Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haha,  ja. Das passiert wenn man bei der Arbeit schnell drüber liest!


----------



## captain_drink (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu folgenden Modellen:

Palit 1070 Dual (Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Inno3D 1070 Twin X2 (Inno3D GeForce GTX 1070 Twin X2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
MSI 1070 Gaming (MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
EVGA 1070 SC ACX 3.0 (EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Ich bin auf diese Modelle beschränkt, da mein Gehäuse nur Grafikkarten mit einer maximalen Länge von 280mm schluckt.

Was mich vor allem interessieren würde: Leistungsfähigkeit/Qualität des Kühlsystems und maximales PT.

Merci!


----------



## iTryX (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jetzt im Angebot bei MF: 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream Aktiv

459€ für ne Palit, ist doch ok ^^


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meine 1070 Super Jetstream ist verbaut und hab mal ne halbe Stunde 7 days to die gespielt.
Die Karte boostet auf 1835 und hält den Takt auch.
Das Ganze bei 70°C und 1120rpm Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Sie ist dabei sehr leise und ich kann auch kein Spulenfiepen wahrnehmen.
Dabei hat sie ca 40% mehr Leistung zu meiner 970 FTW+ und der Gesamtverbrauch ist von 210 auf 220W gestiegen.
Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe die Zotac GTX1080 AMP! Edition wieder zurück geshickt. Natürlich war keine andere mehr lagernd. Habe jetzt über Amazon die Zotac GTX1080 AMP! Extreme bestellt und hoffe das die fehlerfrei, leise und kühl arbeitet. 
Eigentlich wollte ich keine 2,5 Slot Karte mehr aber als ich gesehen habe wie groß und lang die normale AMP! Edition war dachte ich mir, auf den halben Slot mehr kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an 

Mal sehen wann Sie kommt....


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die neue Nvidia Titan X - 3.584 Shader-Einheiten, 12 GB GDDR5X, 1.200 US-Dollar - GameStar es kommt etwas großes auf uns zu


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Die neue Nvidia Titan X - 3.584 Shader-Einheiten, 12 GB GDDR5X, 1.200 US-Dollar - GameStar es kommt etwas großes auf uns zu



Meinst du die große grüne Hand, die dein Portemonnaie zerfetzen bzw ausquetschen will wie eine Limette?^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

die große grüne Hand wird von mir abgewiesen werden, denn ich werde die Karte nicht kaufen, für das Geld kann ich schön in den Urlaub fahren, dennoch liest sich das zunächst einmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jop 1400€ sind schon eine Menge, lässt aber die 1080 Ti für 999€ fast wie ein Schnäppchen aussehen. Die Taktik wird wieder aufgehen^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ja das stimmt,das ist auch eine Strategie die wahrscheinlich wieder aufgehen wird, beziehungsweise die einfach immer funktioniert. Ich hoffe allerdings daruaf das Vega die leistung bringt und günstiger wird, dann würde ich da zu schlagen.


----------



## the_leon (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich finde 12gb etwas wenig 
Da die Titan x schon 12gb hatte und damit das Dreifache der 980 sollte doch die neue titan x 24gb haben, da die 1080 8gb hat.

Außerdem hätte sie dann das Doppelte der Titan x die wiederum das Doppelte der Titan classic/black hatte


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> lässt aber die 1080 Ti für 999€ fast wie ein Schnäppchen aussehen.



Darüber würde ich gerne mehr erfahren...


----------



## Stalk0r (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1070 Palit Jestream kostet aktuell 449€ bei Mindfactory. Hab mir jetzt die, statt der Super Jetstream gekauft. Kann ich dann meine Jetstream übertakten, dass die den gleichen Takt wie die Super Jetstream hat?


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Natürlich und gesetzt dem Fall beide dürfen das gleiche Powerlimit ausreizen kannst du sie wohl genauso weit weiter übertakten wie die SJ.


----------



## Stalk0r (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Natürlich und gesetzt dem Fall beide dürfen das gleiche Powerlimit ausreizen kannst du sie wohl genauso weit weiter übertakten wie die SJ.



Vielen Dank.
Kenne mich mit OC nicht so gut aus. Werde mich nochmal melden, wenn ich die Karte nächste Woche bekomme.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 130MHz mehr Takt macht jede GTX 1070 mit


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stalk0r schrieb:


> Die 1070 Palit Jestream kostet aktuell 449€ bei Mindfactory. Hab mir jetzt die, statt der Super Jetstream gekauft. Kann ich dann meine Jetstream übertakten, dass die den gleichen Takt wie die Super Jetstream hat?



Wahrscheinlichst. Aber im Grundsatz gibt es nur eine Garantie für den Werkstakt.


----------



## iTryX (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder werden die GTX 1070s gerade günstiger?
Alle außer die EVGA die ich mir holen möchte.. xD


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne wurde auch in irgend einem Artikel drauf hingewiesen, ein bisschen purzeln die Preise


----------



## iTryX (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ne wurde auch in irgend einem Artikel drauf hingewiesen, ein bisschen purzeln die Preise



Gut dass ich sie noch nicht gekauft habe


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei </=399€ bin ich interessiert, das wird aber noch dauern. nVidia zählt ja jetzt schon die Scheine wie damals bei GTX 980/970.


----------



## iTryX (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei </=399€ bin ich interessiert, das wird aber noch dauern. nVidia zählt ja jetzt schon die Scheine wie damals bei GTX 980/970.



Ja stimmt.
Verkaufen sich echt gut,  trotz des hohen Preises.


----------



## captain_drink (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab übrigens mal bei Palit angefragt, das PT der 1070 Dual ist identisch zur FE, d.h. 150W mit Erhöhung auf 112%, was 168W entspricht. 
Da 168W schon limitieren, müsste man also schon ans BIOS rangehen, um das Maximum aus der Karte rausholen zu können.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, die 1070-Modelle von EVGA würden auf ~450€ fallen, da würde ich gleich zuschlagen. Alternativ die Palit Dual bei Caseking bestellen und eben im BIOS zu Werke gehen, da dort zumindest bei berechtigter Reklamation innerhalb von zwei Jahren gegen Neuware getauscht wird. Auf den sonst üblichen Katastrophen-Support von Palit hätte ich nämlich nur wenig Lust.

Bei der Gelegnehit noch eine spontane Umfrage: Was soll ich machen? Ich habe hier eine 980 Ti ACX 2.0 von EVGA (ungeöffnet) liegen, die ich für 390€ neu bekommen habe. Ich habe drei Optionen: Behalten, zurückschicken und die Palit Dual bestellen oder zurückschicken und auf Preissenkungen bei der EVGA 1070 warten. Vorschläge?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ihr könnt das evga gtx 1070 acx 3.0 sc bios auf die fe aufspielen, da wurde das powerlimit auf 180 watt erhöht.

Müsste was an boost Stabilität bringen.


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Chinaquads: Hast Du die SC? Falls ja, welchen max. Takt erreichst Du mit ihr?


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weil es bei der 480 immer wieder Thema ist, dass sich ein Nachrüstkühler lohnen kann, würde mich interessieren, ob die Lochabstände schon fix sind oder sie sich je nach Marke noch unterscheiden können, wie es bis jetzt immer wieder der Fall war.


----------



## MrSonii (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey Leute, 
ich hab mal ne Frage:
Was ist denn momentan das beste Dual Slot Design bei ner 1070/ 1080?
Ich würde gerne bei meiner nächsten Grafikkarte meine Soundkarte mit einbauen, denn momentan wäre diese DIREKT unter meiner Grafikkarte (Hab dieses Mainboard:  AsRock Z68 pro3)
da meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ein 2,5 Slot Design ist. Deswegen wollte ich bei der nächsten Grafikkarte mal auf die Slot-Höhe achten, damit die Graka-Lüfter auch ein bisschen Luft zum atmen haben 
Edit: Aber ne kühle Graka ist mir immer noch wichtiger als ne Soundkarte drin, die besten Designs momentan sind ja alle 2,5 Slots hoch...


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann verkaufe doch die interne Soundkarte und kaufe Dir eine externe Soundkarte, welche eh weniger störanfällig ist und der GPU nicht die Luft zum Atmen nimmt.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> @Chinaquads: Hast Du die SC? Falls ja, welchen max. Takt erreichst Du mit ihr?


Hab die normale. 2101 erreiche ich, in witcher 3 pendelt die sich bei 2050 bis 2025 ein. Der acx 3.0 Kühler ist richtig geil! 72 grad bei 1100 rpm...


----------



## iTryX (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie heiß werden deine VRMs?
Habe gelesen die sollen 95 Grad heiß werden bei der SC.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt leider keine Möglichkeit die Werte auszulesen. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt egal, die karte hat bei mir 5 jahre garantie von evga. Bei Gelegenheit demontier ich mal die backplate und messe mit einer wärmebildkamera die Rückseite.

Hier der test.

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Evga hat doch 3 Jahre und Zotac 5 bei Registrierung.
Oder haben die das geändert?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab 5 jahre. 25 euro hats gekostet. Dafür konnte ich schon 2x nen stepup kostenlos mitmachen. Mach das mal bei zotac. Die lachen dich doch aus. Wie du willst ne bessere karte haben?

Bei evga kein problem. 

Karte kaputt? Kein problem, innerhalb von ner woche eine neue und fertig.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Joa Zotac hat nach wie vor 5 Jahre und die 1080er ist ne geile Karte , voll zufrieden mit dem Ding 
Ach Zotac verhält sich ähnlich wie Asus, ist nicht der beste Support und die Facebook Seite kann man von Asus auch vergessen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moinsen,

was ist von der Palit 1070 Dual zu halten?


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

An alle EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Besitzer, wie warm und mit wieviel Lüfterspeed (% und rpm) laufen eure Karten? Würdet ihr die Karte als "leise/unauffällig" bezeichnen? 

Ich habe mir ja die Zotac Extreme bestellt aber da sie erst im August kommt belese ich mich erneut. Mir sind 5 Jahre Garantie wichtig und das Step Up Programm ist auch eine schöne Beigabe aber mir ist vor allen wichtig, dass die Karte nicht laut ist.

Laut= deutlich hörbar im 3D Betrieb (geschlosses Gehäuse was unter dem Tisch steht); PC läuft mit 600-800rpm Bequiet Lüfter welche kaum wahrnehmbar sind. Gespielt wird ohne Kopfhörer sondern mit normalen Spielesound (2.1 Soundsystem is am TV mit normaler Lautstärke).

Hatte zuvor die Zotac GTX1080 AMP! Edition aber da war wohl iwas am Kühler nicht in Ordnung da die Lüfter mit 93% (2050rpm) liefen bei 83°C und das in meinen Ohren extrem laut war (und in den Ohren meiner Freundin auch die nicht so pingelig ist wie ich).

Hatte bisher eine EVGA und war damit super zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## captain_drink (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> was ist von der Palit 1070 Dual zu halten?



Hat das Referenz-PT von 150W, Maximum 112%=168W. Das limitiert schon, der Kühler scheint auch "nur" okay zu sein. Für den aktuellen Preis wahrscheinlich aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Witcher3 füllt 7.3GB Vram. Und das in Fullhd. 
Setting alles auf Ultra und hairworks an. Und alles in Nachbearbeitung an. Ui.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

das ist Leistungsverschwendung, sieht auf Ultra nicht besser aus als wenn du den Regler einen nach links versetzt


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Solange die FPS stimmen, ist es doch völlig legitim die Graka bis zum kotzen auszulasten. 

Beim Essen-Gehen stopft ihr doch auch alles in euch rein, was ihr Bezahlt habt und seht nicht ein die Garnitur übrig zu lassen, hat ja schließlich Geld gekostet. Warum sollte man das bei der Graka anders handhaben?

Obwohl ich auch nicht weiß wie man 7.5GB bei der Engine belegt. Das hört sich für mich eher wie ein Speicher-Leck an.
Ich selbst habe in UHD noch nie 5GB gesehen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mach mal hairworks an und auf voll. Sowie alles bei der Nachbearbeitung an. 
Dann heisst es aber auch:
UHD ADÈ!
Mit 21 fps macht das spielen keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## Madfurion (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab ich in UHD gemacht, komm auf 5,4 GB


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie gesagt, solange die FPS stimmen^^
Ich hab zwar Hairworks an, und es auch auf High, aber Hairworks-AA ist abgeschaltet. Kostet mir in UHD zu viel Performance^^


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde mal sagen genau andersrum wäre es Verschwendung, also wenn man die ungenutze Leistung überlassen würde. Die fps dazu wären aber in der Tat sehr interessant


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Hab ich in UHD gemacht, komm auf 5,4 GB



Mit hairworks an und voll,  sowie in der Nachbearbeitung alles an?


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ihr einfach nur das vRAM eurer Graka füllen wollte: COD^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wer spielt denn mit 21 fps witcher 3? Mit meinen spielbaren settings, einen mix aus hoch und sehr hoch ( hairworks ist aus ) komm ich auf 45 fps und nen vram verbrauch von 3 gb. Wäre mir neu, wenn the witcher 3 soviel fressen würde.

Hisn, cod ist ein negativbeispiel, wie man mit vram nicht umgehen sollte. Ist einfach nur schlampig programmiert das spiel und wird seinen hardware Anforderungen keineswegs gerecht


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn mit 21 fps witcher 3? Mit meinen spielbaren settings, einen mix aus hoch und sehr hoch ( hairworks ist aus ) komm ich auf 45 fps und nen vram verbrauch von 3 gb. Wäre mir neu, wenn the witcher 3 soviel fressen würde.
> 
> Hisn, cod ist ein negativbeispiel, wie man mit vram nicht umgehen sollte. Ist einfach nur schlampig programmiert das spiel und wird seinen hardware Anforderungen keineswegs gerecht



Ich spiele es ja nicht, weil so ruckelt. 
Ich habe nur getestet wie sich dieses extrem Setting auswirkt.
Habe dann wieder runter gestellt.


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hisn, cod ist ein negativbeispiel, wie man mit vram nicht umgehen sollte. Ist einfach nur schlampig programmiert das spiel und wird seinen hardware Anforderungen keineswegs gerecht



Wieso? Liegen doch 60FPS an. Mir reicht das völlig aus^^
Aber im Grunde genommen sagt man ja von allen Programmen die irgendwie ruckeln: Is halt schlampig programmiert^^ Das Rad kann man endlos drehen. Wir können aber nix an der Programmierung ändern. Wir können das Hinnehmen, oder unsere Hardware ändern


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kämpfe ja mit mir ob ich die 970 für FHD mit der 1070 oder der 1080 ersetze. Vernünftig wäre die 1070, aber irgendwie tendiere ich zur 1080, einfach weil die sicher auch Reserven für DSR in BF1 usw. hat.


----------



## Kiryu (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Manchmal darf man ruhig unvernünftig sein 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Abgesehen davon ist das Warten bis in den September Oktober schon vernünftig genug.


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man mittlerweile mit einem Tool Flashen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pokusa (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du wirklich bei Full HD bleiben wirst, verstehe ich nicht, warum du zur 1080 greifen solltest. Wegen DSR? Come on...
Wenn du das Geld allerdings wirklich ausgeben willst (so klingt es), kann man eben nix dagegen machen.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



pokusa schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich bei Full HD bleiben wirst, verstehe ich nicht, warum du zur 1080 greifen solltest. Wegen DSR? Come on...
> Wenn du das Geld allerdings wirklich ausgeben willst (so klingt es), kann man eben nix dagegen machen.



Sagen wir mal so, ich würde die Karte gerne 2-4 Jahre halten und falls ein neuer Monitor ansteht, wird der kein FHD.


----------



## pokusa (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Musst du halt wissen. Für 4K@60FPS ist die 1080 zu schwach, wenn du Wert darauf legst.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

4k geht nicht, wahrscheinlich würde ich momentan sogar wieder FHD kaufen, einfach weil ein EIZO CS240 halt immer noch bei 600+ liegt und die WHQD Brüder noch darüber. Bildbearbeitung und Farbechtheit ist für mich beim Monitor halt das erste Kriterium. Die jetzige 970 soll halt für BF1 getauscht werden. Klar reicht da ne 1070 aber so rein relativ finde ich den Fortschritt von einer 970FTW kommend nicht so geil. Daher die Überlegung statt ner OC 1070 (EVGA FTW) leiber ne 1080ACX Gaming zu kaufen.


----------



## pokusa (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es ist meine persönliche Meinung: Das macht absolut keinen Sinn, eine 1080 statt eine 1070 für Full HD (!) zu kaufen. Ich sehe da wirklich absolut keinen Mehrwert für dich, außer dass du mehr Geld für eigentlich nichts ausgibst. Die 1070 langweilt sich in Full HD und DSR scheint mir eher ein Scheinargument zu sein. Du wärst jetzt der erste den ich kenne, der für das Feature bis zu 300€ mehr ausgeben würde.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei den Modellen, dich ich mir ansehe, liegt die Differenz eher bei 160 Euro.  Und im Endeffekt wurde das Gleiche schon bei der 970/980 gesagt. Damals habe ich dann die 970 geholt, die für FHD ja auch Jahre reichen sollte.


----------



## chris235 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



pokusa schrieb:


> Es ist meine persönliche Meinung: Das macht absolut keinen Sinn, eine 1080 statt eine 1070 für Full HD (!) zu kaufen. Ich sehe da wirklich absolut keinen Mehrwert für dich, außer dass du mehr Geld für eigentlich nichts ausgibst. Die 1070 langweilt sich in Full HD und DSR scheint mir eher ein Scheinargument zu sein. Du wärst jetzt der erste den ich kenne, der für das Feature 300-350€ mehr ausgeben würde.



Um der DSR Battlefield Diskussion kurz beizukommen und pokusa beizupflichten: Zumindest im aktuellsten Battle"field"teil (SW BF), langweilt sich meine 1070 mit Vsync und max Details in WQHD DSR im 30% Powerlimit ^^ Bei anderen Titeln sieht das wieder anders aus, aber die Frostbyte Spiele von Dice sind ja meistens super optimiert, sodass dafür auch meiner Meinung nach eine 1080 absoluter Overkill wäre bzw. die 1070 ist schon Overkill


----------



## pokusa (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

160 Euro Differenz? Gut, du kannst dir natürlich irgendeine Billig-Custom der 1080 holen - oder eben eine der besten 1070er-Karten, nämlich die Palits oder Gainward Phoenix. Du hast nach unserer Meinung gefragt, ich habe meine gesagt, und jetzt verteidigst du quasi bereits deine eigentliche Kaufentscheidung.

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster: Die 1070 wird bis an dein Lebensende für Full HD reichen, wenn du 60 FPS anstrebst. Die nächsten Generationen werden sich an 4K und VR-Benutzer richten. Die 970er ist eine große Kundenverarschung gewesen, daher die von dir zitierten Aussagen.


----------



## kyroR (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für 600 € bekommst du ein IPS WQHD Panel mit 144 Hz und G-Sync mit 27". Mein Acer Predator Monitor habe ich gebraucht aus ebay gezogen für 400 € und der war nicht mal ein Jahr alt. Das war neben der Gainward 1080 GLH der beste kauf den ich für meinen PC getätigt habe.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe ne EVGA 1070SC mit ner EVGA 1080 ACX Gaming verglichen. Gleicher Kühler nur halt einmal mit Werks-OC und einmal ohne. Wobei es wahrscheinlich sowieso mehr Sinn macht ne 1070 zu kaufen, dann bei Bedarf ne 1170 (Sagen wir Restwert der 1070 200 Euro) anstatt jetzt ner 1080. Bei mir wirkt halt seit der 970 so ne Abneigung gegen "Krüppelkarten" nach und leider wird AMD bis Oktober wohl nichts in der Leistungsklasse haben.


----------



## pokusa (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass wenn du bei Full HD bleibst, die 1080 keinen Sinn macht. Gehst du auf WQHD (z.B. wenn die Preise für entsprechende Monitore irgendwann plötzlich mal fallen sollten), könnte man über die 1080 nachdenken, die mit der Zeit wohl eher eine sehr gute WQHD Karte werden und in 4K nicht mehr der Rede wert sein wird.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und wenn ein neuer Monitor kommt, dann kaufe ich leiber dazu ne neu Graka, denn im nächsten Jahr glaube ich nicht, dass ein neuer kommt. (außer Eizo ändert seine Preise massiv)


----------



## pokusa (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das wäre die wirtschaftlichste Vorgehensweise. Und Eizo wird NIE günstig werden. 
Die 1080 ist so eine ganz komische Karte, die weder Fisch noch Fleisch ist, aber preislich kurz nach dem Kaviar in der Liste auftaucht, auch wenn es jetzt mit der Verfügbarkeit ein ganz bisschen besser wird.

EDIT: Versteht mich nicht falsch, die 1080 ist ein nettes Spielzeug und die bekommt man auch unter Full HD Auflösung ausgelastet. Ich stelle mir da nur die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit, vor allem in Sachen Preis. In einer PCGH-Extreme-Community habe ich da vielleicht konservative Ansichten, aber so sehe ich das halt.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das dachte ich mir eigentlich auch, aber ich hatte da auch einen Golummoment. "Wir wollen den Vollausbau, aber er ist zu teurer,...."


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kann man mittlerweile mit einem Tool Flashen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Kann man seit Release.


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@seahawk
Wenn du in wahrscheinlich erst in 16 Monaten einen neuen Monitor kaufen würdest, dann ist die 1070 bis dahin optimal. Dir jetzt zur 1080 zu raten wäre auch meiner Meinung nicht passend. Wenn der neue Bildschirm dann UHD Auflösung hat eine 1080 Ti dazu  Da du bereit bist für FHD eine 1080 in Erwägung zu ziehen, die nicht wirklich Sinn macht bei dir, dann sollte es an den Kohlen "später" für eine 1080 Ti nicht scheitern


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Kann man seit Release.


Gibts ne Anleitung wie das genau geht?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man mittlerweile den ASIC der Pascal Karten korrekt auslesen?


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> @seahawk
> Wenn du in wahrscheinlich erst in 16 Monaten einen neuen Monitor kaufen würdest, dann ist die 1070 bis dahin optimal. Dir jetzt zur 1080 zu raten wäre auch meiner Meinung nicht passend. Wenn der neue Bildschirm dann UHD Auflösung hat eine 1080 Ti dazu  Da du bereit bist für FHD eine 1080 in Erwägung zu ziehen, die nicht wirklich Sinn macht bei dir, dann sollte es an den Kohlen "später" für eine 1080 Ti nicht scheitern


Denke ich mir auch. Immerhin würde ich heute noch einmal FHD kaufen, wenn der aktuelle Monitor kaputt geht.


----------



## Duvar (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier Männer für euch was nettes:

GTX 1080 FE + GTX 1070 FE Power Limit Mod - Unlock the Power Target (freischalten) - YouTube


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Gibts ne Anleitung wie das genau geht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Genau so wie bei Maxwell und Kepler, also seit Jahren keine Änderung. Da sollte sich was finden lassen. Im Notfall fragst Du nochmal, dann suche ich Dir einen Link.


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Kann man mittlerweile den ASIC der Pascal Karten korrekt auslesen?



Nein..


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok danke, hat hier jemand ein evga acx 3 gtx 1070 Bios, der das mal hochladen könnte? Das hat sich ein höheres powertarget als die fe soweit ich weiß

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du brauchst das bios der sc.

Die normale acx 3.0 hat 150 watt pt. Bei zeiten lade ich es mal hoch, schick mir bitte ne pm mit deiner mail adresse, damit ich es nicht vergesse.


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Cool thx Mache ich nachher mal

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Cool thx Mache ich nachher mal
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Hier für euch Founders Edition Besitzer das SC Bios und die erforderliche NVFLASH Version der EVGA GTX 1070 mit 170 Watt PT

NV Flash Version ist auch enthalten.

Erstellt bitte ein Backup von eurem Bios!!

* Für Fehler bei der Durchführung und Richtigkeit des gestellten Bios wird nicht gehaftet !! Bei meiner GTX 1070 ACX 3.0 hat es funktioniert*

der Befehl fürs flashen im CMD ( ausgeführt als Admin ) lautet:

*"nvflash -6 1070sc.rom"*


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ansonsten hat Techpowerup eine Bios Datenbank

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aktuell kein sc bios drin. Ich musste es mir auch über umwege besorgen


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

danke dafür, hast du auch ne anleitung dafür ;

es ist aber schon für die 1070 oder? weil oben hast du 1060 geschrieben


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gefixxt, hab mich vertan. Anleitungen gibts genug im netz


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

beim flashen findet der keine nvidia karte. habe mal ein bild angehängt, vielleicht kann da ja jemand einen fehler entdecken.

ok es hat geklappt, allerdings geht das pt trotzdem nur bis 112 prozent. so wie vorher auch.

edit: also ich habe mal getestet. ich glaube der basis takt ist nun etwas höher, da ich nur noch +160 eigeben kann, vorher waren es ++250. dafür taktet sie nun höher, muss ich aber mal testen wie es läuft

sollte ich lieber mit evga precision x oder mit dem ab takten?


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weißt du überhaupt was du machst ?

Das PT liegt jetzt bei 170 Watt / 100%
Per GPU-Z solltest du auch sehen, das du einen höheren Grundtakt / Boost hast

Dann ist es doch logisch, das du nicht mehr so hoch übertakten kannst.

Hast du dir nen Backup von deinem Bios angelegt ?

Wichtig bei ner RMA, das Original Bios wieder aufspielen, sonst kann es passieren, das sie dir die Garantie verweigern.


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja klar, bin nur davon ausgegangen, das einfach nur das pt höher ist. Läuft soweit ganz gut, bin noch etwas am testen. Ja Backup habe ich gemacht

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann kann die Karte bei 112%ja an die 190 Watt ziehen

die karte wird  unter last  direkt mal 6 grad wärmer, taktet aber auch fast durchgehne mit 2100 mhz. bei +60mv. wird zeit das die eiwolf mal auf den markt kommt. 75 grad bei 80-95% kann man dann doch aus dem gehäuse hören. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iTryX (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat schon jemand ne gtx 1070 FTW?
Ein Vergleich zur SC wäre hier interessant.

Kann mir das Sonderheft leider nicht kaufen, besitze kein Paypal... ^^


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schade dass der Lüfter bei den bios nicht läuft. Erst wenn man ihn manuell bzw über ein Profil im ab startet. Werde wohl noch warten, bis man sein eigenes Bios editieren kann.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was heißt eigentlich dieses perfcap reason util in gpu z?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knochey (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So mal für alle Leute als Info. Ich habe jetzt von der Zotac AMP! Extreme gewechselt auf die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X. Die ist zurzeit bei Mindfactory verfügbar ^^

Edit: Jetzt sind alle vergriffen ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

sooo ich hab jetzt mal n bisschen mit Undervolt rumgespielt

und meine 1070 verbraucht mit 1700MHz@0,8V nur ca. 100W  (Stock 170W) max 47°C @ 35% LüfterPWM xD

bei Witcher 3 1080p (fast) Ultra fallen die FpS gerade einmal um 10% im Vergleich zum Stock Takt

 was allerdings komisch ist, wenn ich 1800 MHz@0,8V laufen lasse, dann habe ich weniger FpS als mit 1700MHz

kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt?


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Power Limit auf wv gesenkt?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

PT is weiterhin auf 100%

was is wv?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zum Glück hab ich weniger das Problem mit einem Power Limit. Davon hab ich mehr als genug zur Verfügung.  

Aber wunderbar das es für alle anderen eine Notlösung gibt.

Wieviel dürft ihr denn nu max ziehen?
Ca. 200 Watt inkl. PT OC? 

Kann man die Spannung auch ohne Mod Bios nach unten setzen? Krieg sie nur hoch im Tool.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kann man die Spannung auch ohne Mod Bios nach unten setzen? Krieg sie nur hoch im Tool.



das geht mit dem tollem neuen Feature vom Afterburner

"Added voltage/frequency curve customization support. You may use traditional core clock slider on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 and 1080 graphics cards to apply fixed offset to all voltage/frequency curve points as well as use brand new flexible voltage/frequency curve editor window for more precise per-point curve adjustment. The editor window can be activated with <Ctrl> + <F> keyboard shortcut and it provides you the following features:

    You may independently adjust clock frequency offset for each point with mouse cursor or <Up> / <Down> keys
    You may hold <Ctrl> key to set anchor and fix clock frequency offset in minimum/maximum voltage point and adjust the offset of any other point with mouse to linearly interpolate the offsets between the anchor and adjustment points
    You may hold <Shift> key while adjusting the offset of any point with mouse to apply the same fixed offset to all points. That’s equal to adjusting the offset with the slider in main application window
    You may press <Ctrl> + <D> to reset offsets for all points
    You may switch between traditional core clock control slider in the main window and voltage/frequency curve editor window to see how they affect each other in realtime
    You may press <L> after selecting any point on the curve with mouse cursor to disable GPU dynamic voltage/frequency adjustment and lock the voltage and core clock frequency to a state defined by the target point. This feature allows you to test graphics card stability independently for each voltage/frequency point of the curve using real 3D applications or any stress test of your choice. In addition to stability testing usage scenario, MSI Afterburner allows you to save a curve with locked point setting to a profile, so you may easily switch between dynamic voltage/frequency management and fixed voltage/frequency settings in realtime (e.g. to achieve the maximum performance during benchmarking). Please take a note that fixed voltage and frequency settings do not allow you to disable power and thermal throttling"

MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 4 Download


vor allem das Letztere mit dem press L is super

da kann man zu einer ausgewählten Spannung eine Frequenz bestimmen

gerade mal OC getestet

stabile 2100MHz @ 1,0V in Witcher 3 UHD

und dabei wird das 170W PT nur zu 99% ausgefahren (114% wären möglich gewesen)

sehr geil  (GPU lief auf ca. 55°C)

Edit: das Problem mit dem 1800MHz@0,8V trat jetzt nicht mehr auf ... ka woran das lag


----------



## mo321 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

_Hallo zusammen,_

_ist das normal, dass ich bei Witcher 3 in WQHD mit meiner 1070 teilweise bis in den 40er Framebereich runterrutsche (Stichwort Novigrad) ? Oder liegt da was im Argen ?__ AA und Hairworks sind aus! CPU ist i5-4690 und 8 Gb Ram sind drin!_

_LG_


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



mo321 schrieb:


> _Hallo zusammen,_
> 
> _ist das normal, dass ich bei Witcher 3 in WQHD mit meiner 1070 teilweise bis in den 40er Framebereich runterrutsche (Stichwort Novigrad) ? Oder liegt da was im Argen ?__ AA und Hairworks sind aus! CPU ist i5-4690 und 8 Gb Ram sind drin!_
> 
> _LG_



wenn du Schatten und Objektsichtweite auf Ultra hast dann sicherlich

kannst ja beides Mal auf Hoch stellen

macht optisch (fast) Null Unterschied, gibt aber nen extremen Performance boost

mit alles auf Ultra (ohne HW) komme ich im Wald sogar in 1080p teilweise in die 40er


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das geht mit dem tollem neuen Feature vom Afterburner
> ...
> MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 4 Download
> 
> ...



Geilo!
Vielen, vielen Dank! 

Hoffe ich steige da durch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Geilo!
> Vielen, vielen Dank!
> 
> Hoffe ich steige da durch.



hat mich am Anfang auch verwirrt ^^

einfach mal einen Punkt auswählen L drücken und dann nach oben oder unten verschieben

und dann im eigentlich Afterburner auf das Häkchen clicken


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok, werd's dann mal später ausprobieren.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sollte die Karte dann nicht auch weniger verbrauchen, wenn man ihr weniger Spannung zuführt? Kenne mich damit noch null aus aber für mein Vorhaben wäre das megainteressant.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Sollte die Karte dann nicht auch weniger verbrauchen, wenn man ihr weniger Spannung zuführt? Kenne mich damit noch null aus aber für mein Vorhaben wäre das megainteressant.



also wenn ich 2100MHz und Standardspannung (ich glaube 1,05V) habe dann wird das PT zwischen 100% und 110% belastet

also 10W weniger sollte es schon bringen

muss ich dann mal kucken, was mein Steckdosen Messgerät sagt


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ohja, bitte unbedingt testen, das klingt irre gut .


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

so hab mal paar Szenarien getestet (Steckdosenmessgerät miss natürlich den gesamten PC)

(2100MHz@1,0V war doch nich ganz stable aber 2076MHz gingen)

Stock Spannung/Freuenz mit erhöhtem PT:
es ergab sich: 2000MHz@1,043V

PT: 100%-110%
Steckdosenmessgerät: 245W


-1700MHz@0,8V mit erhöhtem PT:

PT: 60%-63%
Steckdosenmessgerät: 157W


-1950MHz@0,9V mit erhöhtem PT:

PT: 77%-81%
Steckdosenmessgerät: 188W


-2076MHz@1,0V mit erhöhtem PT:

PT: 95%-100%
Steckdosenmessgerät: 223W


also die Einstellung 1950MHz@0,9V gefällt mir sehr gut 

und die 1700MHz@0,8V sind für Mini ITX Karten bestimmt super


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das sind wirklich beeindruckende Werte. Die Einstellung @0,9V gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut und wird wohl mein Setting werden. Jetzt musst Du mir aber mal verraten, wie man ein PT von 77% - 81% einstellt?

edit: aktualisiere mal deine  Signatur


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@RawMangoJuli
Mit Hilfe der IGPU deiner CPU könntest du genauer errechnen wieviel die Karte dann für sich allein verbraucht. 



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Jetzt musst Du mir aber mal verraten, wie man ein PT von 77% - 81% einstellt?



Kannst zur Not z.B. Im Afterburner ein max. PT setzen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Das sind wirklich beeindruckende Werte. Die Einstellung @0,9V gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut und wird wohl mein Setting werden. Jetzt musst Du mir aber mal verraten, wie man ein PT von 77% - 81% einstellt?



das Powertarget hab ich die ganze Zeit auf 114% gehabt

die Auslastung des PT schwankte halt zwischen 77%-81%


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Okay das heißt ich stelle ein maximales PT von 80%, die Spannung auf 0,9V ein und schaue was passiert?

edit: Hast Du eigentlich ne 1070 oder 1080?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> edit: aktualisiere mal deine  Signatur



jo, könnt ich ma machen 



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Okay das heißt ich stelle ein maximales PT von 80%, die Spannung auf 0,9V ein und schaue was passiert?
> 
> edit: Hast Du eigentlich ne 1070 oder 1080?



ne 1070 Phönix GS

du kannst das PT auch so lassen wie es ist

und einfach für die 0,9V die gewünschte Frequenz einstellen


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo kann man die voltagekurve starten in ab?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @RawMangoJuli
> Mit Hilfe der IGPU deiner CPU könntest du genauer errechnen wieviel die Karte dann für sich allein verbraucht.



naja, mit dem PT geht das ja auch halbwegs 



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wo kann man die voltagekurve starten in ab?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



AB aufmachen und strg+f drücken


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok danke, wird heute Abend mal getestet. Konntet ihr damit höhere taktraten fahren?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ok danke, wird heute Abend mal getestet. Konntet ihr damit höhere taktraten fahren?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


Ohne Spannungserhöhung wurde es ab 2100 Mhz instabil. 
Mit Erhöhung waren zumindest ca. 30 Mhz mehr drin. ^^


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Macht das eben Unterschied, ob ich einfach nur die Spannung erhöhe, oder ob ich eine Kurve erstelle? Bei+ 60 habe ich einen Takt von 2030-2130, je nach Last

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JobCenter (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ok danke, wird heute Abend mal getestet. Konntet ihr damit höhere taktraten fahren?



Ein höherer Takt ist bei mir dadurch nicht möglich (max. 2.050 Mhz), aber ich konnte damit gut Undervolten. 2.000Mhz@0.950V stat 1.050V


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Thx, werde es nachher mal testen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TK50 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie kann man den Power Limit im Afterburner aktiviere? Die Einstellung habe ich gar nicht.
Habe eine 1080.


----------



## JobCenter (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@TK50

So sollte es aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Afterburner 4.3 Beta4 genommen?


----------



## TK50 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke an euch zwei. Es lag an der Benutzteroberfläche. Ich habe sie nach der Installation auf die Standardvariante entschieden, weil die "neue" für mich zu unübersichtlich erschien.
Danke dennoch.


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat eigentlich jemadn von euch die *KFA2 GTX 1080 EXOC *gekauft? Man liest sogut wie nichts über die Karte....

8192MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemadn von euch die *KFA2 GTX 1080 EXOC *gekauft? Man liest sogut wie nichts über die Karte....
> 
> 8192MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv



das Verpackungsdesign schreckt scheinbar ab


----------



## GEChun (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wann vermutet ihr die ersten Game Bundles mit den Pascal Karten?


----------



## Madfurion (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde erst mit Bundles rechnen wenn es "zu viele" Karten am Markt gibt bzw NVIDIA sich damit von AMD absetzen will. Vlt wenn Vega rauskommt


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zu Weihnachten, denke ich.
Wenn die  Customhersteller um die Gunst der Käufer buhlen.


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welche 1070 mit einem 8 Pin Hat das höchste pt? kann ich auf die fe auch ein bios einer 1070 mit 6 und 8 pin anschluss flashen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Welche 1070 mit einem 8 Pin Hat das höchste pt? kann ich auf die fe auch ein bios einer 1070 mit 6 und 8 pin anschluss flashen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk




Wenn du die Karte unbedingt rösten willst.


----------



## iTryX (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Welche 1070 mit einem 8 Pin Hat das höchste pt? kann ich auf die fe auch ein bios einer 1070 mit 6 und 8 pin anschluss flashen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Ich denke, das ist keine gute Idee ^^


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

 ok dann lasse ich es lieber[emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ich glaub die einzigste sinnvolle variante wäre, das Bios einer Karte zunehmen welche auch auf das Ref PCB setzt

da gibts glaub ich max. 170W+15%


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jup das ist das dann glaube ich bei der acx drei. Sind die Einstellungen beim ab so richtig, oder muss man den Spannungsregler auch noch verstellen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei der sc ist das der fall, bei der normalen nicht. Meine normale hält ihren takt problemlos in witcher 3 bei 2050 mhz, viel mehr werden die anderen Karten auch nicht packen.


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mal etwas rumgespielt mit den ab. Die hält den Takt nun zwischen 2088 und 2100 in gta mit downsampling  4k und ultra bzw sehr hoch

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout27 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> An alle EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Besitzer, wie warm und mit wieviel Lüfterspeed (% und rpm) laufen eure Karten? Würdet ihr die Karte als "leise/unauffällig" bezeichnen?
> 
> Ich habe mir ja die Zotac Extreme bestellt aber da sie erst im August kommt belese ich mich erneut. Mir sind 5 Jahre Garantie wichtig und das Step Up Programm ist auch eine schöne Beigabe aber mir ist vor allen wichtig, dass die Karte nicht laut ist.
> 
> ...



Gibt es hier wirklich niemand der sich die EVGA GTX 1080 (SC) geg;nnt hat....


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Keiner geht auf meine heftigen Angriffe ein (siehe post 12^^ ) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod
Will Pascals umklätschen, bringt mir euren Boss ihre Pascals und zeigt mir in dem Thread, was in euch steckt bei verschiedenen Takt/Spannungsraten bei zB Metro LL.
Können uns auch in anderen Games duellieren, habe euch mutiger eingeschätzt


----------



## Schmenki (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier wirklich niemand der sich die EVGA GTX 1080 (SC) geg;nnt hat....


Ich habe ein StepUp auf die SC gemacht.
Die Lüfter drehen maximal bis 1500rpm und sind dabei noch verhältnismäßig leise - mittel laut. <- Ist ja leider subjektiv und mein R5 ist gut gedämmt.

Temperatur war glaube ich bis maximal 78°.
Habe aber trotz alledem auf ein Morpheus umgebaut.

lg


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Keiner geht auf meine heftigen Angriffe ein (siehe post 12^^ ) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod
> Will Pascals umklätschen, bringt mir euren Boss ihre Pascals und zeigt mir in dem Thread, was in euch steckt bei verschiedenen Takt/Spannungsraten bei zB Metro LL.
> Können uns auch in anderen Games duellieren, habe euch mutiger eingeschätzt


Du zeigst schon gerne was mit deiner ans Limit geprügelten Karte möglich ist oder? Naja, jeder legt den Schwerpunkt auf etwas Anderes. Glückwunsch zum Chip, ich hoffe der hält noch lange durch [emoji6]. 

edit: Für dein "Battle" ist das hier der falsche Kampfplatz (siehe Titel), kannst aber gerne noch einen Thread aufmachen.
Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist ja nicht ans Limit geprügelt, sondern eher der Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Spannungen und Takt runter und der Versuch auf niedrige Spannungen zu optimieren um die Lücke zu Pascal ein wenig zu schließen.
Darauf wollte ich eigentlich hinaus, falls du dir den Thread mal durchliest. Wäre halt interessant zu wissen, wie stark sich @ stock oder eine auch manuell optimierte Pascal Karte abhebt.
In dem Thread von mir, könnt ihr gerne eure "optimierten" Resultate posten und wir können vergleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also gegenüber meiner damals BIOS optimierten 980ti, spare ich jetzt mit ner nicht optimierten 1070 knapp 70W bei ca der gleichen Leistung.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Joa das sollte in etwa so hinkommen, würde auch so um den Dreh schätzen.
Wobei manche Pascal Karten auch bis zu 220W+ verbraten beim Zocken Vergleich vom Temperatur, Lautstarke und Leistungsaufnahme - Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich
Ich komme optimiert auf rund 230-250W @ 4K Metro LL Loop.

Toms Hardware hat ja berichtet, dass die 1070 optimiert--->: " Vor allem die GeForce GTX 1070 FE konnte sich hier als echter Spartipp etablieren, denn mit nur 50 Prozent der Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zum Werkstakt werden noch über 75% Prozent der Gaming-Performance erreicht!"
Eine 1080 wird so womöglich richtig was rausreißen können und 1070/980 Ti Niveau haben aber mit erheblich reduziertem Verbrauch. Nur testet hier leider kaum wer was, oder veröffentlicht seine Erkenntnisse auch.
Deswegen auch mein Aufruf, aber manche verstehen es sicherlich falsch, weil ich es bissl provokativ formuliert hab, dachte anders kriegste die Kinder nicht dazu


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mein kompletter Rechner zieht ja gerade mal 220W aus der Dose beim zocken.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hau schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Accelero extreme 4 auf einer 1070 gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Hau schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Accelero extreme 4 auf einer 1070 gemacht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


Ja, habe ich. Der ist ganz gut und kühlt 1a.

Bei meiner acx3.0 muss ich das aber nicht mehr machen, die karte ist sowas von leise im betrieb.

Mein xtreme iv gammelt jetzt hier rum, habe ich keine verwendung mehr für.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hattest du denn auf einer fe? Wenn ja, konntest du die Bodenplatte vom Kühler drauf lassen, oder hast du nur mit der Backplate den vram gekühlt ?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmenki (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So weit ich weiß kann man den Kühler, Lüfter, Grundplatte von der FE doch gar nicht ohne weiteres trennen oder?!
Der extreme IV brauch zudem ja auch keine Frontplate


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht ans Limit geprügelt, sondern eher der Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> Spannungen und Takt runter und der Versuch auf niedrige Spannungen zu optimieren um die Lücke zu Pascal ein wenig zu schließen.
> Darauf wollte ich eigentlich hinaus, falls du dir den Thread mal durchliest. Wäre halt interessant zu wissen, wie stark sich @ stock oder eine auch manuell optimierte Pascal Karte abhebt.
> In dem Thread von mir, könnt ihr gerne eure "optimierten" Resultate posten und wir können vergleichen.



ach, du willst nen Effizienzbattle?

Kannste haben

1070 mit 1700MHz@0,8V

Verbrauch ca. 100W-105W im Witcher 3 

FpS Verlust gegenüber Stock (170W Verbrauch) muss ich noch mal testen 

aber es waren wohl nicht mehr als 10%-15% 

wahlweise auch 1950MHz@0,9V ... ca. 140W Verbrauch


----------



## HisN (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

1080 FE @ 21:9 UHD
2.1Ghz mit 1.0v
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_06_15_2rfung.jpg

2.0Ghz mit 0.95v
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_06_12_10xu5j.jpg


Läuft allerdings nur in Witcher3 so. In Division schmiert es damit sofort ab^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> 1080 FE @ 21:9 UHD
> 2.1Ghz mit 1.0v
> http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_06_15_2rfung.jpg
> 
> ...



kannste mal 1950MHz@ 0,9V in the Division testen?


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Macht doch einen eigenen Thread dafür auf. Oder, ich glaube Duvar, hat einen entsprechenden.


----------



## chischko (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja bitte: Ist hier nicht für kleine Individualdiskussionen gedacht, sondern eher "allgemeines". 
Danke!


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2 Tage schon nicht meinen PC angehabt. 
Bekomme schon Entzug.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß jemand was für ein pt die msi Aero oder die asus Turbo hat? Die sind ja mit radial Lüfter. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was für ne Bodenplatte? Die Karte hat keine Bodenplatte.

Den Kühler ganz normal montiert, mit Backplate und zusätzlich vorne Kühlerchen auf den Spannungswandlern...



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Hattest du denn auf einer fe? Wenn ja, konntest  du die Bodenplatte vom Kühler drauf lassen, oder hast du nur mit der  Backplate den vram gekühlt ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin leider kein Freund von den geklebten Kühlern. Dann werde ich wohl noch auf den gpx pro Kühler warten, oder am step up weiter teilnehmen und warten

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man weiss was man macht, kann nichts passieren. Die Kühler sind nur mit wärmeleitklebepads befestigt, die halten bombenfest und sind rückstandslos wieder abzumachen. Wtf ist ein gpx pro Kühler?

Mein step up hat 3 tage gedauert, welche Version hast du geordert?


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gtx 1080 acx3. Steht aber schon seid ca 2 wochen warteliste

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gpx pro ist von Alphacool die modulare aio Kühlung

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> 2 Tage schon nicht meinen PC angehabt.
> Bekomme schon Entzug.



Dann doch bitte über Spannungen und Mhz Diskutieren. Würdest Du bitte für Wasserstandsmeldungen einen eigenen Thread aufmachen? *g*
Bitte. Das bringt keine Punkte.
Das gehört scheinbar genau so dazu wie Undervolting. Meinst Du nicht? Ansonsten bitte an die eigene Nase fassen und drüber nachdenken was Du hier im Thread postest, nachdem Du andere drauf hingewiesen hast was sie bitte woanders posten sollen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Entschuldige, das die beiden Herren, HisN und Duvar, sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Mea Culpa!

zur Topic:
Kann mir einer mal bitte erklären, wie das mit dem einstellen der Spannung so funktioniert?
Ich möchte gerne meine Karte stabilisieren . bei 2088 läuft sie nur unter Time Spy stabil. 10% habe ich , bei GPU Tweaker, die Spannung erhöht.
Wie weit darf man gegeh? Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll?

Oder eher Undervolten?

Möchte nicht einfach was machen ohne zu wissen was ich da tue.

Danke.


----------



## HisN (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist einfach nur Anstand mein lieber 

Die letzte Beta vom Afterburner oder die letzte Version von PX installieren.
Dort gibt es jeweils eine Spannungskurve, bei der Du für jede Spannung eine Taktrate zuweisen kannst.

Ausführlicher erklärt: 
3DCenter Forum - nVidia - GTX 1080 Green Edition - Ein Selbstversuch


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sollte ich da eher mit der spannung hoch gehen? wie hoch sollte man maximal?


----------



## HisN (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du kannst in der Regel nix beschädigen. Da hat Nvidia seit der GTX590 einen Riegel vorgeschoben (bei der sind die Spawas abgeraucht sobald man die Spannung hochgestellt hat). Die Karten halten 1.2v bei guter Kühlung aus, Du kannst maximal 1.09 bei den normalen Bios-Files einstellen. D.h. Du gehst so hoch wie Du musst um Deinen angestrebten Takt zu halten, es sei denn das PT oder die Kühlung machen Dir vorher einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Das wird wahrscheinlich früher passieren als Du mit der Spannung hochkommst^^


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ich hatte mal um 60% erhöht und das geht ja noch auf 100%
Das ist doch dann das doppelte.
Also hat sie, Zum Beispiel 1Volt, dann wären es ja 2Volt, oder?


----------



## xfire89x (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für die Sparfüchse, bei Mindfactory (mindstar) sind gerade verschiedene  gtx 1080, 1070 im angebot.


----------



## HisN (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal um 60% erhöht und das geht ja noch auf 100%
> Das ist doch dann das doppelte.
> Also hat sie, Zum Beispiel 1Volt, dann wären es ja 2Volt, oder?



Der Mechanismus funktioniert so nicht. Ich glaub 100 sind wenn 100mv und nicht 100%


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo sind dann 0,1 Volt glaube ich. Also wenn du standard 1v Anliegen hast, sind es bei + 100mv = 1,1v. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege[emoji3] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kannste mal 1950MHz@ 0,9V in the Division testen?



Witcher3
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_07_29_08us2k.jpg

Division
Sieht gut aus, jedenfalls für 30 Minuten. Mehr schaffe ich heute nicht^^

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_07_2i2sv7.jpg

Ich liebe den Schneefall in Division





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPlFbH8sFBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Könnt ihr auch mal mit Just Cause 3 testen vllt? Ist absolut tödlich das Game bei zu wenig Spannung.
Minimum 15-20 min.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Der ist ganz gut und kühlt 1a.
> 
> Bei meiner acx3.0 muss ich das aber nicht mehr machen, die karte ist sowas von leise im betrieb.
> 
> Mein xtreme iv gammelt jetzt hier rum, habe ich keine verwendung mehr für.


Wie war die mechanische stabilität in Gehäuse? Hing die Karte durch bei dir,? Die klebeblöcke sind nicht zwingend notwendig, oder?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Beim extreme iv ist eine schiene bei, welche die karte und den Kühler stabilisiert. Nein die vrm Kühler sind nicht zwingend notwendig, dienen nur zur verbesserung der vram temperatur und für mein gewissen


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Guten Morgen.
Was sagt ihr zur Palit GTX1070 Dual ? Habe ich mir bestellt . ich brauche  keinen guten Kühler, da diese auf Wasser umgebaut werden soll. Ref.-Design von Palit ? 

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Erst kaufen dann fragen ? Gibts für die palit überhaupt nen Wasserkühler?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Palit ist Referenz mit nem billigen Alternativ-Kühler oben drauf.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn man weiss was man macht, kann nichts passieren. Die Kühler sind nur mit wärmeleitklebepads befestigt, die halten bombenfest und sind rückstandslos wieder abzumachen. Wtf ist ein gpx pro Kühler?
> 
> Mein step up hat 3 tage gedauert, welche Version hast du geordert?



Das ...

Exklusiv im Test: Alphacool GPX-Pro Fury X - Fiji mit kuhlem Kopf


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Erst kaufen dann fragen ? Gibts für die palit überhaupt nen Wasserkühler?



jein. Erst war nur eine Frage ob die das Ref-Design hat, und ob die schon einer in den Fingern hatte.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Palit ist Referenz mit nem billigen Alternativ-Kühler oben drauf.



Danke  dann passt es ja  

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leute wie war das nun eigentlich mit den Unterschieden bei den Palit/Gainward Karten. Unterscheiden die sich ganz sicher nur bei den Taktraten und dem Power Limit, wie hier zu sehen? GTX 1070 Varianten ICH KAPIERS NICHT
Zur Not kann man ja das Bios der Super Jetstream / Game Rock Premium drauf flashen richtig?
Nicht das ich einen Fehlkauf tätige, am besten lieber absichern hier.
Hat vllt jemand die normale Jetstream und hat ein anderes Bios drauf geflasht?


----------



## iTryX (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Leute wie war das nun eigentlich mit den Unterschieden bei den Palit/Gainward Karten. Unterscheiden die sich ganz sicher nur bei den Taktraten und dem Power Limit, wie hier zu sehen? GTX 1070 Varianten ICH KAPIERS NICHT
> Zur Not kann man ja das Bios der Super Jetstream / Game Rock Premium drauf flashen richtig?
> Nicht das ich einen Fehlkauf tätige, am besten lieber absichern hier.
> Hat vllt jemand die normale Jetstream und hat ein anderes Bios drauf geflasht?



Ja, genau dadurch unterscheiden sie sich, +Farbe.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm mit dem afterburner und der curve komme ich auf 2114 mhz bei 1.0 volt. Durch die niedrige Spannung ist man ja auch später im powerlimit. 

Blicke beim afterburner bloss noch nicht so recht durch...


----------



## sigah (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum liegt bei meiner Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Godlen Sample unter Last ein zuverlässig ein Takt von ~1950Mhz an und häufig über 2 GHz, obwohl der Boosttakt doch bei 1835 liegen sollte? Zumindest laut dem Logitech ARX-Panel, dass sich bisher aber eigentlich als relativ zuverlässig erwiesen hat.


----------



## the_leon (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1835mhz sind Angabe vom Hersteller was ein Durchschnittlicher chip im Durchschnitt so erreicht.

Also im Prinzip nur der durchschnitt.
Wenn das Powerlimit und die Kühlung es hergeben Taktet die Karte so hoch wie es stabil geht.

meine GTX 980 z.B. hat ohne was dran einzustellen auf 1417mhz geboostet.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Super Jetstream macht 1860MHz, dann ist sie im PT.
Aber mir reicht das aus.


----------



## Lok92 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Leute wie war das nun eigentlich mit den Unterschieden bei den Palit/Gainward Karten. Unterscheiden die sich ganz sicher nur bei den Taktraten und dem Power Limit, wie hier zu sehen? GTX 1070 Varianten ICH KAPIERS NICHT
> Zur Not kann man ja das Bios der Super Jetstream / Game Rock Premium drauf flashen richtig?
> Nicht das ich einen Fehlkauf tätige, am besten lieber absichern hier.
> Hat vllt jemand die normale Jetstream und hat ein anderes Bios drauf geflasht?



Ich habe die normale Gtx 1070er Jetstream und hatte für 1-2 Tage das Bios der Super Jetstream drauf geflasht  Lief wunderbar Taktraten lagen voll an etc. habs aber letztenendes doch wieder zurückgeflasht da mir die Leistung der normalen Jetstream mehr als reicht 
Soweit ich weiß sind die Karten dieselben sprich du kannst auf ne normale Gainward Phönix das Bios der GS & GLH flashen. Bei einer Normalen Jetstream das Bios der Super Jetstream flashen & bei einer simplen Gamerock das Bios der Gamerock Premium. Die Karten sind 1 zu 1 
die gleichen,  unterscheiden sich halt nur im Takt und Power Limit. 

Falls du das Bios der Super Jetstream brauchen solltest, einmal kurz melden ich stells dir gern zur Verfügung 

Lg & schönes Wochenende jungs & Mädels


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich melde mich dann bei Bedarf, schaue aber erstmal wie weit ich mit den 150W der Jetstream komme.
Hier in diesem Test sieht man gut, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt den Aufpreis zu manch einer Karte zu zahlen.
Zusätzlich gibt es schöne Lautstärke Vergleiche zum reinhören. Wer ist eurer Meinung nach der Sieger in folgendem Test?
GeForce GTX 1070 wielkie porownanie niereferentow! - YouTube
Meine Karte wird sowieso erst am Dienstag kommen wahrscheinlich, kann jetzt erstmal chillen


----------



## Medje (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich melde mich dann bei Bedarf, schaue aber erstmal wie weit ich mit den 150W der Jetstream komme.
> Hier in diesem Test sieht man gut, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt den Aufpreis zu manch einer Karte zu zahlen.
> Zusätzlich gibt es schöne Lautstärke Vergleiche zum reinhören. Wer ist eurer Meinung nach der Sieger in folgendem Test?
> GeForce GTX 1070 wielkie porownanie niereferentow! - YouTube
> Meine Karte wird sowieso erst am Dienstag kommen wahrscheinlich, kann jetzt erstmal chillen



Gigabyte geht gar nicht o.O
MSI war angenehm.
Palit beide subjektiv am leisesten. Super Jetstream subjektiv leiser als gamerock.
Hätte gerne ne EVGA gehört 


*Nachtrag: EVGA: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW Review | THE BEST 1070 YET? - YouTube
Leider ohne Vergleich. Recht laut scheint mir.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

~50€ Aufpreis von der Jetstream ausgehend sind mir persönlich zu viel.
Die Karten sind sowieso alle in etwa gleich schnell nach OC, von dem her, lieber 50€ weniger + besseren Kühler.
Nachteil ist halt, EVGAs super Support, den es bei Palit nicht gibt, aber dennoch keine 50€ wert in meinen Augen.


----------



## Medje (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> ~50€ Aufpreis von der Jetstream ausgehend sind mir persönlich zu viel.
> Die Karten sind sowieso alle in etwa gleich schnell nach OC, von dem her, lieber 50€ weniger + besseren Kühler.
> Nachteil ist halt, EVGAs super Support, den es bei Palit nicht gibt, aber dennoch keine 50€ wert in meinen Augen.



Naja, wie exakt kann man den Leistungs-, Kühl- und Lautstärkeunterschied zwischen Palit und EVGA denn messen? Gamerock mal außen vor, da preislich mit EVGA gleichauf.

Für ein paar Prozente mehr und 50€ weniger auf die Garantie verzichten. Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Alex0309 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied bei der Palit Super Jetstream und der GameRock Premium ?? Bei der Premium ist der Kühler blau und der Speicher wurde übertaktet so wie ich das erkenne.
Oder ist das ein verbesserter Kühler bei der GameRock ?? 
Bei den ganzen Karten, verliert man fast den Überblick .


----------



## GamingWiidesire (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied bei der Palit Super Jetstream und der GameRock Premium ?


Unterschied 1070 Gamerock(premium)/ (Super) Jetstream


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Karten sind im Grunde alle gleich. (Palit/Gainward)
Haben wohl alle dieselbe Platine, den selben Kühler, einzig beim Takt und beim Power Limit unterscheiden die sich (150max vs 170 max).
Man kann jedoch das Bios flashen, da Dualbios sogar, relativ sorgenfrei.
Ich werde mein Glück mit der Jetstream mal versuchen für unter 450€ sicher kein Fehler.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meint ihr die spawa Temperaturen Bleiben beim ac iv auch ohne extra kühlblöcke im grünen Bereich?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Chinaquads war es glaube ich, der hatte seine Mosfets ungekühlt, so wie von Arctic vorgesehen und die Temps waren durchaus gut. Für sein Gewissen hat er dann extra Kühler darauf befestigt (hätte ich auch gemacht).


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja genau stimmt, wusste nur nicht wie es ohne die Blöcke aussieht. Die Temperaturen kann man ja leider nicht auslesen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dank der PCGH 09/16 ist bei mir auch klar, welche es wird. EVGA 1070 FTW. 2Slot, guter hoher Boost, leise, hochwertiges PCB, 3 Jahre Garantie und der gute EVGA Support. Kann man im Septmber/Oktober mal aufrüsten


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hisn, steuerst du den Lüfter deiner fe mit den afterburner? Da du ja auch ein anderes BIOS geflasht hast, läuft der Radiallüfter bei dir dich auch nicht mehr an, oder?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iTryX (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen 0.7 und 1.1 Sone (SC und FTW)?
Hab mir zwar schon die FTW bestellt, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Kaid (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

moin leute,
ich bekomme ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP!  am Dienstag und ich wollte fragen was ist das niedrigste stabile Spannung/Freuenz was man einstellen konnte?  (für ältere Spiele)


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jeder Karte ist anders, da wirst du selbst testen müssen


----------



## Kaid (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

schon klar, deswegen frage ich die leute die es getestet haben wieviel das niedrigste stabile Spannung/Freuenz bei denen war 
wie testet man es am besten? fängt man z.B. bei 1600Mhz - 0,8V an? mit welchen Abstände reduziert man die beide Werte?


----------



## iTryX (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Kaid schrieb:


> schon klar, deswegen frage ich die leute die es getestet haben wieviel das niedrigste stabile Spannung/Freuenz bei denen war



Versuchs mal mit -0.05V, das machst du solange bis sie instabil wird, dann einfach +0.05V mehr und fertig.
Da ist jede Karte anders.


----------



## JobCenter (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Kaid

Also meine Palit GameRock 1070 macht 2.000Mhz mit 0.975V stabil, also knapp -0.100V.  Das dürfte bei den meisten 1070-ern das maximum sein.

Frequenz/Takt zu senken ist mMn. Sinnlos, da die Graka sowieso nur so hoch taktet, wie das Spiel es verlangt/benötigt. Z.b. bei Lego Star Wars-TFA taktet meine Graka max. bis 1.557Mhz und bei Witcher 3 auf 2.000Mhz.


----------



## Kaid (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

so leute ich habe die letzte Seiten gelesen und diese Zusammengefasst :

PT : 50%               --> 1600Mhz - 0,7930V -->  110 Watt  
PT : 60-63%       --> 1700Mhz - 0,8V    -->  157 Watt
PT : 77-81%       --> 1950Mhz - 0,9V    -->  188 Watt
PT : 95-100%    --> 2079Mhz - 1,0V    -->  223 Watt

PT : 100-110%  --> 2000Mhz - 1,043V  -->  245 Watt -->  standard (stock)

ziemlich beidruckend finde ich 
ich werde die erste 4 Profile in Afterburner speichern und verfeinen, dazu noch n reine OC Profil und je nach Bedarf aktivieren.


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallöchen,

meine 1080 FE kam endlich an, der Accelero Twin Turbo 3 liegt auch bereit. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob es irgendwo ne Anleitung zur Demontage des Original Kühlers gibt. Wäre für mich vor allem interessant, da ich nach Möglichkeit die Original Backplate bzw SpaWa Kühler weiterverwenden würde. Eventuell macht sich ja bei mir der DHE Kühler besser, daher will ich den nur demontieren, wenn ich wirklich sicher bin, dass der Accelero bei mir bessere Ergebnisse liefert.

Edit: tomshardware und gamersnexus haben hilfreiche Beiträge zu den Thema, offensichtlich geht nur eine komplett Demontage. Da werde ich mich morgen mal am accelero versuchen 

Grüße


----------



## iTryX (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Kaid schrieb:


> so leute ich habe die letzte Seiten gelesen und diese Zusammengefasst :
> 
> PT : 50%               --> 1600Mhz - 0,7930V -->  110 Watt
> PT : 60-63%       --> 1700Mhz - 0,8V    -->  157 Watt
> ...



Ich denke eher nicht, dass das stimmt.
245W?


----------



## Kaid (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@iTryX  kein Ahnung obs stimmt, ich habe nur kopiert was die leute so geschrieben haben. ich werde erst am Diesntag alles testen.


----------



## iTryX (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Kaid schrieb:


> @iTryX  kein Ahnung obs stimmt, ich habe nur kopiert was die leute so geschrieben haben. ich werde erst am Diesntag alles testen.



Ich wollte dich noch infomieren, wegen dem Kühler:
GTX 1070 Lüfter im Idle

Falls das bei dir auch auftreten sollte ^^


----------



## DoGyAUT (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 980 Ti ist mir heute abgeraucht (genau wenn mein Urlaub anfängt  ).

Werde mir am Montag wohl eine RMA-Gutschrift in der Arbeit zur Karte machen. Bedeutet das ich für 10-30 eur Aufpreis ne GTX 1080 bekomme.

Da wir aktuell nur Zotac AMP! (nicht extreme) und Asus Strix lagernd haben, welche sollte ich nehmen (von den aktuellen Erfahrungen hier?) Ich tendiere aktuell zu der Zotac.

Dabei wollte ich die Ti meinem Bruder geben und mir eine 1080 Ti / Vega 11 gönnen 

PS: Und letzte Woche ist einen meiner Arbeitskollegen seine 980 Ti Gaming G1 abgeraucht...der wartet nun auf die RX 490 - NV ist bei Ihm durch xD


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist schon eigenartig das zur Zeit so vielen Leuten die 980Ti abrauchen......


----------



## Najuno (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Das ist schon eigenartig das zur Zeit so vielen Leuten die 980Ti abrauchen......



Jemand mit einem Aluhut würde jetzt hier eine Verschwörung riechen und vermuten dass nVidia Karten mit Verfallsdatum produziert... ich checke besser mal den Karton meiner Zotac GTX1080 Amp!, nicht dass die bei Erscheinen der Titan X plötzlich den Geist aufgibt .


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mir ja die Jetstream bestellt, habe Sorgen, dass ich noch eine aus der alten Charge abbekomme [UPDATE] Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium Edition  - Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich
Was denkt ihr, wie hoch die Chance ist, noch eine Karte aus der schlechteren Charge ab zu bekommen?
Woran könnte ich das genau sehen?


----------



## Shooot3r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

habe nochmal firestrike durchlaufe lassen. passen die punkte so? ist mein max oc. vielleicht gehn noch ein paar punkte mehr, aber nicht viel


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kannst du mal einen Ultra run machen? Habe da mit meiner 980 Ti 5000 Punkte beim Grafikscore erreicht NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Damit ich ungefähr einordnen kann, wo meine 1070 in paar Tagen landen wird^^ Was mich aber gewundert hat, da gibt es Ti`s (in unserer Bench Abteilung) die deutlich schwächer getaktet sind als meine, aber mehr Grafikscore erreicht haben.
Gibt es da einen Trick, von dem ich nix weiß?


----------



## Shooot3r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

jo da bekomme ich mit oc nicht dran.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Taktraten?


----------



## Shooot3r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING

hier kann man glaube ich alles sehen

der takt springt aber hin und her 2000-2160, je nach auslastung


----------



## Shooot3r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Crasht der timespy bei euch auch bei den cpu Test? Bei mir läuft es bis zum cpu Test gut durch, und dann stürzt er nach ein paar Sekunden ab. Der 6700k läuft mit 4,4 GHz bei 1,31 v. Ist Game, sowie Prime und 3dmark stable. Nur in timespy knallts[emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir läuft der Time spy sogar stabiler. 
Habe auch den 6700k und nix stürzt ab. Aber der ist auch nicht OCed.


----------



## Shooot3r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Trotzdem komisch. Überhaupt stabil, nur nicht im timespy...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Palit 1070 Jetstream wird wohl an Mindfactory zurückgehen. Die Karte hat diesen On/Off Lüfterbug, der auf tomshardware.de entdeckt wurde. Heißt, Karte dreht für 1 Sekunde mit 800RPM, geht dann wieder auf 0RPM & das immer & immer wieder.
Angepasste Lüfterkurve hilft bei mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja wenn dein Gehäuse ne schlechte Belüftung hat, dann ist das normal.
Meine springt beim abkühlen auch etwas hin und her, aber nicht sehr lang.
Zu hören ist davon nur ein leises Klacken der Lüfterlager. 
Da ich aber nen ITX Gehäuse habe und keine zusätzlichen Lüfter, ist das normal.


----------



## FLOTZOR (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Palit/Gainward Modelle mit dem 3-Slot Kühler sind doch alle baugleich bis auf die Kühlerabdeckung oder ? Die max. Leistungsaufnahme ist bei den teureren Modellen höher aber die kann man selbst höher stellen oder nicht. Macht ja dann kein Sinn 40 € mehr für ein bisschen oc auszugeben.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur kannst du das PT bei den schnelleren Modellen auch höher stellen.
Zudem kostet ne Super Jestream 10-15€ mehr als ne normale Jetstream und hat dabei 152MHz mehr Boost.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Kaid schrieb:


> so leute ich habe die letzte Seiten gelesen und diese Zusammengefasst :
> 
> PT : 50%               --> 1600Mhz - 0,7930V -->  110 Watt
> PT : 60-63%       --> 1700Mhz - 0,8V    -->  157 Watt
> ...



Was mir beim Testen aufgefallen ist, das es zwar stable läuft, aber das ganze mit einem fps verlust daher geht, wenn die Spannung zu niedrig angesetzt ist!

Z.B. Bei 1950 Mhz mit 0,9 V habe ich ca. 2-3 fps weniger, als unter normal und es gibt hin und wieder fps schwanker nach unten.



Shooot3r schrieb:


> habe nochmal firestrike durchlaufe lassen. passen die punkte so? ist mein max oc. vielleicht gehn noch ein paar punkte mehr, aber nicht viel




Jop. Erreichte durch die CPU max. 8.633 Punkte. (Takt 2100/4450 Mhz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H



Allerdings bei Ultra 4.789 Punkte. (Takt 2100/4450 Mhz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H


Daran erkennt man recht gut, das zumindest der Extreme Benchmark vom Firestrike noch limitiert an CPU/RAM bzw. Plattform ist. 

Mit meiner 1366 Plattform erreichte ich in Ultra dann etwa deine Punktzahl.
Hatte da mit dem selben GPU Takt (2100/4450 Mhz) 4.735 Punkte- 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T

Geht also noch so einiges bei dir. Das allerdings bei dir 2160 Mhz? überhaupt im Benchmark zu tragen kommen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ansonsten sollte sich das in den Punkten zumindest im Ultra Benchmark bemerkbar machen.
Gerade wenn ich mit 2100 Mhz mindestens genauso viel bzw mit einer 3 Jahren älteren CPU mehr GPU/Gesamt-Punkte erreiche. 


Find´s aber erstaunlich was für Power der alte Sockel 1366 noch hat. Immerhin stammt dieser aus dem Jahre 2008! (CPU Anfang 2010!)
Erreiche mit dem Xeon mit 4,2 Ghz einen höheren Physics Score als dein 6700K mit 4,4 Ghz. ^^

Klar 2 Kerne mehr und so, aber trotzdem. 

Edit:
Den Test müsstest du eigentlich noch einmal wiederholen. Bei dir zeigt dir kein gültiges Ergebnis an.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja wenn dein Gehäuse ne schlechte Belüftung hat, dann ist das normal.
> Meine springt beim abkühlen auch etwas hin und her, aber nicht sehr lang.
> Zu hören ist davon nur ein leises Klacken der Lüfterlager.
> Da ich aber nen ITX Gehäuse habe und keine zusätzlichen Lüfter, ist das normal.



Vllt hat deine Karte auch folgendes Problem, was Toms Hardware aufgedeckt hat [UPDATE] Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium Edition  - Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich


----------



## Medje (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für die Statistik:

EVGA 1070 FTW + PRO 11 550W bestellt

FHD, längerfristig WQHD. Nutzungszeitraum 3+ Jahre

EVGA vor Palit, da mir Garantie wichtiger ist, als etwas kaum merklich leiserer Betrieb/Performance.

AMD bietet für meine Planung aktuell leider keine gute Alternative; mehr erhofft von der 480er Reihe.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oder man denkt so wie ich und gewichtet die Garantie folgendermaßen:

Palit 2 Jahre Garantie, also fliegt die Karte nach ca 1,5-2 Jahren raus und Volta zieht ein. 
Innerhalb dieses Zeitraumes hat man dann einen richtig potenten Kühler.

Du musst also aus dem vermeintlich negativen Aspekt, das positive rausfischen und dir dein Ticket für Volta schon vorzeitig reservieren


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt hat deine Karte auch folgendes Problem, was Toms Hardware aufgedeckt hat [UPDATE] Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium Edition  - Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich


Die Lüfter laufen erst ab 22% PWM mit 550rpm durchgängig, darunter gehen sie an und aus.
Da ist es halt logisch das sie immer wieder an und aus gehe, bevor sie ganz ausgehen.


----------



## Madfurion (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter laufen erst ab 22% PWM mit 550rpm durchgängig, darunter gehen sie an und aus.
> Da ist es halt logisch das sie immer wieder an und aus gehe, bevor sie ganz ausgehen.



Viele Leute verstehen leider die PWM Technik dahinter nicht


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Solange es nicht jenseits der 22% beim Zocken alle Sekunden bis Minuten zu fiesen Spikes kommt wie bei Toms Hardware, ist alles im Lot.
Da kannste ja sehen, dass beim Zocken (ca 1000RPM) immer mal wieder Spikes gen 2000RPM auftraten.

Auszug:

"Auch die vielen Spikes, die man auf Grund der Trägheit der Rotorblätter zwar nicht hören und sehen, wohl aber messen kann, waren Gesprächsgegenstand mit der Entwicklungsabteilung (R&D) von Palit bzw. mit der Factory. Genau deshalb hat Palit wie oben erwähnt mittlerweile auch die Lüftermodule gewechselt und verbaut eine andere Charge, was nur zu einer kurzen Lieferunterbrechung führte.
Das Ergebnis dessen kann sich sehen lassen, denn die grüne Kurve der neuen Karte zeigt nunmehr auch keine Auffälligkeiten mehr:"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit guten Lüftern hat man das Problem nicht. Die evga Lüfter gehen ab 5 % pwm an und laufen mit 150 rpm problemlos


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab meine Jetstream jetzt im Idle mit dauerhaften 30% eingestellt & sie liegt bei 33°C & ist nahezu unhörbar.
Hab vorhin Far Cry 4 in 1080p + max. Details gezockt & die Karte wurde nicht wärmer als 50°C bei immernoch 30% Lüfterspeed.


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit oder ohne vsync?


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Denke mal mit. Die Karte arbeitet @ Full HD wohl auf Sparflamme mit seinen Settings.
NVIDIA Pascal-Architektur: GeForce GTX 1060, 1070 und 1080 im Test - Far Cry 4 (Seite 29) - HT4U.net


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was sollte man in den Nvidia Energieoptionen einstellen?
Hatte vorhin, dass meine Karte dauerhaft im Idle auf 4Ghz geboostet hat & 99% GPU Load für paar Sekunden ohne das irgendwas lief.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stalk0r schrieb:


> Was sollte man in den Nvidia Energieoptionen einstellen?
> Hatte vorhin, dass meine Karte dauerhaft im Idle auf 4Ghz geboostet hat & 99% GPU Load für paar Sekunden ohne das irgendwas lief.



Adaptiv wenn sie auch runtertackten soll. Zumindest war es bisher immer so. Habe ja "nur" eine GTX980Ti


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Adaptiv wenn sie auch runtertackten soll. Zumindest war es bisher immer so. Habe ja "nur" eine GTX980Ti


Also von "Optimale Leistung" auf adaptiv wechseln? Dann kann sie im Idle nicht mehr hochtakten, wenn ich nur Youtube Videos gucke etc.?
Was würde passieren, wenn sie dauerhaft bei 4Ghz bleiben würde? 
Geht dann der Speicher schneller kaputt?


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was macht nen auto im stand, wenn du vollgas gibst? Es verbraucht mehr sprit, in deinem fall strom.

99% gpu load ohne was zu machen, dann hast du aber was anderes im argen


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stalk0r schrieb:


> Also von "Optimale Leistung" auf adaptiv wechseln? Dann kann sie im Idle nicht mehr hochtakten, wenn ich nur Youtube Videos gucke etc.?
> Was würde passieren, wenn sie dauerhaft bei 4Ghz bleiben würde?
> Geht dann der Speicher schneller kaputt?



1. Sie geht dir auf die Nerven.
2. Du hast es muckelig warm in der Bude.

Über sonstige Langzeiteffekte kann ich dir nichts sagen, weil für mich 1+2 ausreichen um sie nicht dauerhaft mit Optimaler Leistung laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> 1. Sie geht dir auf die Nerven.
> 2. Du hast es muckelig warm in der Bude.
> 
> Über sonstige Langzeiteffekte kann ich dir nichts sagen, weil für mich 1+2 ausreichen um sie nicht dauerhaft mit Optimaler Leistung laufen zu lassen.


Habe jetzt mit 400Mhz & 30% Lüfterspeed 33°C.
Mit 4000Mhz hatte ich vorhin als es noch auf maximale Leistung stand 40°C & immernoch 30% Lüfterspeed.
Seit ich es auf "Optimale Leistung" gestellt habe, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr...Es gibt zwischendurch immer mal wieder 1 Sekunde Peaks auf 4000Mhz.
Auf "adaptiv" kann die Karte im Idle ohne grafikziehende Programme nicht mehr hochtakten oder wie?


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stalk0r schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mit 400Mhz & 30% Lüfterspeed 33°C.
> Mit 4000Mhz hatte ich vorhin als es noch auf maximale Leistung stand 40°C & immernoch 30% Lüfterspeed.
> Seit ich es auf "Optimale Leistung" gestellt habe, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr...Es gibt zwischendurch immer mal wieder 1 Sekunde Peaks auf 4000Mhz.
> Auf "adaptiv" kann die Karte im Idle ohne grafikziehende Programme nicht mehr hochtakten oder wie?



Sorry habe was verwechselt ... "Maximale Leistung" hat die von mir angegebenen Effekte.

Btw. Seit wann gibt es denn "Optimale Leistung" bei der Energieverwaltung im Treiber?  
Kann noch nicht lange sein. Selbst in der Beschreibung im Dialog ist er noch nicht berücksichtigt.

Edit: Ah, erst seit Mai: New Power Management Mode : nvidia

Kein Wunder, dass ich das nicht kannte, habe erst kürzlich von 362 auf 368.81 gewechselt ... alles dazwischen war mir zu instabil.


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Sorry habe was verwechselt ... "Maximale Leistung" hat die von mir angegebenen Effekte.


Optimale Leistung behalten oder adaptiv wählen?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Adaptiv.


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Adaptiv.


Was ist der Vorteil/Unterschied? Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum willst Du es dann verstellen? Die Werte im Treiber sind (bis auf eine Ausnahme, meiner Meinung nach) vernünftig vorgegeben^^


----------



## Stalk0r (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Warum willst Du es dann verstellen? Die Werte im Treiber sind (bis auf eine Ausnahme, meiner Meinung nach) vernünftig vorgegeben^^


Ich werd die Einstellung auch auf "Optimale Leistung" lassen.
Bisher hatte ich noch nicht wieder das Problem, dass die Karte im Idle nicht mehr runtertaktet.


----------



## Madfurion (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Adaptiv ist doch nur, dass es sich je nach Last anpasst.
Wenn die GPU gefordert wird taktet sie so hoch wie sie kann.


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

An alle die die Palit/Gainward 1070 oder 1080 haben. Habt ihr die den Kühler abmontiert und mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert? Wie ist die Qualität von der Paste ab Werk?
Hab vor die vor dem Einbau direkt zu erneuern, obwohl die Temps eigentlich sehr gut sind laut Tests, vllt kann ich aber so noch weitere 2-3°C gut machen.
Also falls es jemand schon gemacht hat, bitte her mit den Infos.


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab noch was zu "Optimale Leistung" gefunden: PSA: Switch Power Management mode from "Optimal Power" to "Maximum Performance" under power management options in driver R368.22 for older GPUs : nvidia


----------



## sigah (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man das G-Panel, dass ja bei einigen Palit-Karten dabei ist auch mit den baugleichen  Gainward-Karten nutzen. Und falls ja kann man das auch einzeln  kaufen?

€: Hab das gerade bei ebay neu für 65€+ gefunden. In meinen Augen maßlos überteuert. Zum Vergleich das Asus ROG Front Base Dual Panel mit deutlich mehr Funktionen (und doppelt so gross) kostet 20€ weniger.
Möchte das sowieso eher aus "ästhetischen" als aus "funktionalen" Gründen.

Falls jemand das Panel bei seiner GraKa dabei hatte, aber nicht braucht. Ich würde es für 30€ kaufen.


----------



## Lok92 (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> An alle die die Palit/Gainward 1070 oder 1080 haben. Habt ihr die den Kühler abmontiert und mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert? Wie ist die Qualität von der Paste ab Werk?
> Hab vor die vor dem Einbau direkt zu erneuern, obwohl die Temps eigentlich sehr gut sind laut Tests, vllt kann ich aber so noch weitere 2-3°C gut machen.
> Also falls es jemand schon gemacht hat, bitte her mit den Infos.



Ich hab Anfangs mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Wärmeleit Paste direkt zutauschen, da ich relativ schlechte Erfahrungen hab mit neuen Karten hab da die Hersteller oft die Pampe da drauf klatschen wie sonst was^^ Aber nachdem ich meine Gtx 1070 Jetstream verbaut hatte kam ich langsam von der Idee ab. 
Selbst wenn ich sie übertakte und mit knapp 2050-2080 Boost rennen lasse bleiben die Temps unter 70°. Wenn ich den Lüfter im AB manuell auf 45 % stelle was ungefähr 1200-1300 rpm sind ist sie für mich nicht aus dem Gehäuse rauszuhören, da ich meistens mit Headset spiele sowieso nicht. Mit 45% Lüfter 
sinken die Temps unter die 60° Marke beim Zocken  Mit selbst erstellter Lüfterkurve und vllt. sogar etwas Undervolting wäre wahrscheinlich noch mehr drine.

Sehe von daher nicht den Hauch von einem Grund den Kühler zutauschen oder neue Paste aufzutragen, obwohls mir schon bisschen in den Fingern juckt.^^ Aber wie gesagt hab anscheind en guten Fang gemacht, sie klackert nicht, hat kein spulenfiepen einfach Top die Karte. 

Du hast dich auch für die Jetstream entschieden oder? Wenn ich die letzten Seiten richtig aufgenommen hab (momentan viel Arbeit, lese nur flüchtig^^) 

Lg & Guten Morgen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@sigah
Dann hättest du aber nicht den Preis auf ebay nennen dürfen. ^^

Warum sollte nu jemand sein Panel für 30 € verkaufen, wenn er bei ebay das doppelte oder gar mehr bekommen kann. 

edit:
Auf Geizhals gibt es das G- Panel übrigens ab 49 Euro, wenn auch nicht vorrätig.

Wenn, dann hätte ich wohl eher jenen Preis genannt.


----------



## sigah (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, es steht halt zu Sofort-Kaufen drin, aber ich bezweifel, dass irgendjemand bei Verstand den Preis zahlt.^^
Aber nett, dass du noch den Geizhals-Neupreis angegeben hast. Gebraucht kann der ja maximal  30 wert sein 

Also falls jemand seinen quit bekommen will, ich würde mich erbarmen.


----------



## Schmenki (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Trotzdem komisch. Überhaupt stabil, nur nicht im timespy...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


Hast du den RivaStatistic OSD an mit Dierect 3D Support? Wenn ja mal ausmachen. War bei mir das Problem.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für den Tipp, teste ich später mal.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann das sein, das 8gb schon knapp werden?
Am Wochenende habe ich COD BO3 durchgespielt im Koop.
4k DSR  alles auf Ultra. 
Da wurde mir ne Speicher Nutzung zwischen 7.1Gb und 7.5Gb angezeigt.

Oder ist das nur ein Anzeigefehler?
Meinung wurde durch Cam+ vorgenommen, bzw angezeigt.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit CoD kann man auch 12GB füllen, die Engine ist einfach sehr schlecht optimiert


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Lok92: Ja ich habe mich auch für die Jetstream entschieden. Natürlich sind die Temps gut bei der Jetstream in Kombination mit der ab Werk aufgetragenen Paste.
Dies klärt jedoch nicht die Frage, ob es noch besser wird mit der guten Paste die man in der Regel Zuhause hat^^
Ich vermute da sind noch das eine oder andere Grad drin, welches man dadurch rausholen könnte.

Hast du deine Karte auch undervolted per Strg+F mit dem MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Lok92 (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> @Lok92: Ja ich habe mich auch für die Jetstream entschieden. Natürlich sind die Temps gut bei der Jetstream in Kombination mit der ab Werk aufgetragenen Paste.
> Dies klärt jedoch nicht die Frage, ob es noch besser wird mit der guten Paste die man in der Regel Zuhause hat^^
> Ich vermute da sind noch das eine oder andere Grad drin, welches man dadurch rausholen könnte.
> 
> Hast du deine Karte auch undervolted per Strg+F mit dem MSI Afterburner?



Wahrscheinlich könnte man noch das ein oder andere Grad raus quetschen, aber ob sich das lohnt ? Wie gesagt Karte steigt nicht über die 70er Grenze und habe nicht das allzubeste belüftete Gehäuse Define R5  

Ne hab momentan noch die Finger von Sachen zusätzlicher Spannung weniger Spannung etc. gelassen, hab ich aber als nächstes aufn Schirm^^ Werd dich wissen lassen wenn ich´s mal angeh


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn meine Karte übermorgen ankommt, werde ich es mal direkt angehen. WLP+Spannungen direkt anpassen^^
Habe dann aber leider keine Vergleichswerte, wenn ich das direkt angehe.


----------



## Lok92 (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn meine Karte übermorgen ankommt, werde ich es mal direkt angehen. WLP+Spannungen direkt anpassen^^
> Habe dann aber leider keine Vergleichswerte, wenn ich das direkt angehe.



Ich will aufjedenfall direkt en Feedback hier von dir haben, was deine Karte an Takt mitmacht ob sie in irgendeiner Weise fiept etc. damit wir uns da verstanden haben^^

Ich Drück dir aufjedenfall beide Daumen das du übermorgen glücklicher Jetstream Besitzer bist


----------



## iTryX (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA GTX 1070 FTW bei Caseking im Angebot für 469€!
EVGA GTX 1070 SC bei Caseking im Angebot für 459€!
Zuschlagen


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hätteste nicht vor paar Tagen damit kommen können?^^
Die 20€ mehr für den tollen Support + 1 Jahr längere Garantie hätte ich noch gerne aufgebracht^^


----------



## Kaid (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

meine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP!  die morgen ankommt hat mich effektiv 350,00€ gekostet -200€ für die Gtx970  die ich verkauft habe = genau 150€ für den Upgrade  ich bin mehr als glücklich damit 



iTryX schrieb:


> EVGA GTX 1070 FTW bei Caseking im Angebot für 469€!
> EVGA GTX 1070 SC bei Caseking im Angebot für 459€!
> Zuschlagen


----------



## iTryX (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hätteste nicht vor paar Tagen damit kommen können?^^
> Die 20€ mehr für den tollen Support + 1 Jahr längere Garantie hätte ich noch gerne aufgebracht^^



Dann schick deine zurück 


@Kaid wirst du erst sehen ob du damit glücklich bist 
Ich hoffe es für dich ^^


----------



## Kaid (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

einmal Zotac immer Zotac ... 



iTryX schrieb:


> @Kaid wirst du erst sehen ob du damit glücklich bist
> Ich hoffe es für dich ^^


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glaub der Amp Kühler ist net so dolle, zumindest habe ich vermehrt schlechtes darüber gelesen von usern.
5 Jahre Zotac Garantie hingegen sind super und wenn man die WLP der Amp wechselt + ordentlich undervolted, sollte es eigentlich ganz OK sein. (Hoffe ich für dich)


----------



## Semox (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> EVGA GTX 1070 FTW bei Caseking im Angebot für 469€!
> EVGA GTX 1070 SC bei Caseking im Angebot für 459€!
> Zuschlagen



Direkt mal die FTW bestellt. Mindfactory hat beim Preis zwar mitgezogen, allerdings nicht verfügbar.


----------



## HisN (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

<-- jetzt auch mit Shunt-Mod unterwegs. 
Anstrengend, weil der der EKWB ganz runter muss, aber das Ergebnis ist die Mühe wert.
So muss ein FS-Lauf ausehen, weder grüne noch blaue Balken und der Takt wird (bis auf die Load-Screens) durchgehend gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du nicht schon vorher so hoch getaktet? 
So stark Power limitiert, dass du nun doch überbrückt hast?
Hat sich was beim Score jetzt geändert, Mensch sag doch bissl mehr dazu^^


----------



## HisN (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab ich, das blöde an meiner Karte war, das ich schon mit dem Stock-Takt (1911Mhz) ständig im PL gehangen habe. Die Karte hat wie blöd hin und her getaktet. Ich hab 2114 eingestellt gehabt, damit ich 2101 bekomme, und dann ab und an 2088 
Jetzt ist damit Schluss.

Vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, hat auch ein paar Punkte im Benchmark gebracht (aber jetzt nix großartiges). Was mich halt interessiert hat, war das halten vom Takt.

Jetzt überleg ich mir gerade ob ich nicht das AMP-Extreme-Bios wieder drauf packe, da sind dann 2070/5400 eingestellt, und ich brauch keine Software mehr um den Takt hochzuziehen, und die 2070 werden in jedem Fall gehalten.


Time Spy Result mit und ohne Shunt-Mod


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@HisN 
Du hältst doch nicht über 2,1 Ghz mit bloß 0,675 V. 

Edit:
Ach so, du hattest zuvor Probleme gehabt,  die 2,1 Ghz   konstant zu halten. 
Der Shot selbst war dann wieder direkt im 2D Modus. Verstanden.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt es neue Infos wann endlich der Bios editor kommen soll? Das BIOS der msi 1070 Armor oc hat ja ein pt von 200 Watt. Ist das zuviel für die Referenz Platine? Habe gestern mal das der 1070 Jetstream geflasht, da wird der Takt und die Spannung fast immer konstant gehalten. Letzter drehen die Lüfter der fe bei 100% nur mit 2300u/min, da wird die Karte zu warm.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrAg0n141 (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi,

wer hat von euch bei welchem Modell starkes oder gar kein Spulenfiepen? Hab eine PNY GTX 1080 Founders Edition die ich nun zurück schicke und mir dann ein neues Model aussuche. Will möglichst kein Spulenfiepen aber halt mit Referenz Design wegen Wasserkühlung.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0 kein Spulenfiepen wahrnehmbar .

edit: Bei meiner zum Verkauf stehenden MSI GTX 1080 FE ebenfalls kein Spulenfiepen .


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab bei meiner MSI auch kein Spulenfiepen. 
Nur da kann es jede Karte treffen. Der Hersteller allein ist kein Garant dafür, das man vom Spulenfiepen verschont bleibt.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Infos wann endlich der Bios editor kommen soll? Das BIOS der msi 1070 Armor oc hat ja ein pt von 200 Watt. Ist das zuviel für die Referenz Platine? Habe gestern mal das der 1070 Jetstream geflasht, da wird der Takt und die Spannung fast immer konstant gehalten. Letzter drehen die Lüfter der fe bei 100% nur mit 2300u/min, da wird die Karte zu warm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


Die amor hat nen ref pcb? Bei 200 watt pt ? Sicher?


----------



## Shooot3r (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich meinte für meinee Platine.  Ob die ein ref pcb hat weiß ich nicht. Zumindest hat sie einen 8 pin

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Armor hat natürlich kein Referenz-PCB, die hat die gleiche Platine wie die Gaming.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur das bei der Armor das PL limitierter ist, als bei der Gaming.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DrAg0n141 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer hat von euch bei welchem Modell starkes oder gar kein Spulenfiepen? Hab eine PNY GTX 1080 Founders Edition die ich nun zurück schicke und mir dann ein neues Model aussuche. Will möglichst kein Spulenfiepen aber halt mit Referenz Design wegen Wasserkühlung.


Wenn du Pech hast, haben alle Spulenfiepen. 
Das liegst nicht nur an der Grafikkarte, sondern auch zB am Netzteil.


----------



## seahawk (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt es ein Review der MSi Armor?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So bin meine 970 los.

Sollte es die EVGA FTW oder eine Palit Jetstream 1070er werden?


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist net so dolle, habe hier glaub ich ein polnisches Video geposted, da konnte man die wenigstens mal hören^^
GeForce GTX 1070 wielkie porÃ³wnanie niereferentÃ³w! - YouTube
Hol die FTW von mix für 463€ lagernd.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke, sehe gerade 9,9€ Versandkosten  Die sind wohl nicht ganz dicht


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann lieber Caseking per Vorkasse.
Glaub bei denen wird dir die Karte direkt getauscht innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre bei Problemen.
Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt zu der EVGA, obwohl es die Gainward Phönix für 446€ gibt (Versandkostenfrei ab 00 Uhr und 0 Gebühren bei Vorkasse), musst du selber wissen.
Ich habe mir die Jetstream für 449 geholt, hätte aber zur FTW gegriffen, wenn die vor 4 Tagen schon so günstig wäre.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann könnte ich man doch das armor oc auf die fe Flashen, da sie auch nur den einen 8 Pin Hat

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich finde Videos mit den Karten ganz interessant, aber mittlerweile reicht mir die Angabe zur Anzahl, der Grösse und der Drehzahl der Lüfter.
Das alleine sagt schon ne Menge zu Lautstärke aus.


----------



## defPlaya (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> <-- jetzt auch mit Shunt-Mod unterwegs.
> Anstrengend, weil der der EKWB ganz runter muss, aber das Ergebnis ist die Mühe wert.
> So muss ein FS-Lauf ausehen, weder grüne noch blaue Balken und der Takt wird (bis auf die Load-Screens) durchgehend gehalten.
> 
> ...



IT das der Mod, wo man mit Flüssigmetall die für das PT zuständigen Kontakte verbindet?


----------



## Shooot3r (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Hab ich, das blöde an meiner Karte war, das ich schon mit dem Stock-Takt (1911Mhz) ständig im PL gehangen habe. Die Karte hat wie blöd hin und her getaktet. Ich hab 2114 eingestellt gehabt, damit ich 2101 bekomme, und dann ab und an 2088
> Jetzt ist damit Schluss.
> 
> Vorher
> ...


Willst du auf deine fe ein Bios flashen, welches einen 6 und 8 Pin Hat?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



defPlaya schrieb:


> IT das der Mod, wo man mit Flüssigmetall die für das PT zuständigen Kontakte verbindet?



Ja das ist er.


----------



## HisN (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Willst du auf deine fe ein Bios flashen, welches einen 6 und 8 Pin Hat?



Öhm... das wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ich das mache. Bis jetzt funktionierten eigentlich alle Custom-Bios auf der FE. Da meine unter Wasser ist, hab ich auch keine Probleme durch eine verkorkste Lüftersteuerung. Und das die Custom-Karten trotz "besserem" PT und "besserer" Stromversorgung kein deut besser laufen, wissen wir doch auch alle 
Das Zotac Amp-Extreme und das Inno3D-Bios waren bis jetzt am freundlichsten für mich^^


----------



## Shooot3r (2. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dachte wegen den Strom der durch die Phasen läuft wegen den 2 8 Pin Anschlüssen. Die fe Hat ja nur einen. Habe vorhin mal das armor oc bios mit 200 Watt geflasht. Sobald ich da den ramtaktv erhöhe bekomme ich Kästchen auf den Monitor. Das Bios der vgamerock läuft top, allerdings gehen da die Lüfter nur bis 2000u/min trotz afterburner Lüfterkurve

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt es ausse dem Takt einen unterschied zwischen der EVGA (1070) SC und FTW?
Auf den Bildern sehen die leicht unterschiedlich aus


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die  FTW hat 2x 8pin und ein eigens entwickeltes PCB, sie kann mit den Extra-Pins das Power-Target besser halten und ist somit OC-freundlicher !
Und sie hat größere Lüfter und ist somit höher in ihren Abmessungen !


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich werde heute mal paar Temperatur - Tests mit der 1070 Jetstream machen.
Einmal mit der Palit Wärmeleitpaste und einmal mit zB Cryorigs CP9 oder PK1, wobei PK1 ist noch verpackt, denke nehme die schon offene CP9.
Dürfte einige interessieren dieser kleine Test, da die Palit schon ab Werk mit guten Temps glänzt, mal sehen ob da noch was drin ist nach dem WLP Wechsel.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn bei dir der Hermes-Fahrer noch kommt !
Mein DHL-Fahrer  bohrt auch noch in der Nase 
Aber das kennen wir ja, ich sehe schon ab 17 Uhr steht da bei mir, "konnte heute nicht zugestellt werden....blub..Morgen...bla.." .
DHL war vor 3-4 Jahren noch gut, aber seit dem werden die Monatlich schlechter.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe die Sorge das bei mir, ...war nicht anzutreffen vermerkt wird, obwohl das natürlich nicht stimmt. Hab das schon des öfteren erlebt.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, wünsche dir viel Glück


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man keinen Stammfahrer hat, ist das echt manchmal zu befürchten, bei viel Paketen im Auto.
Aber dann habe ich angerufen und er hat eine Rüge bekommen und war das nächste mal sehr sauer auf mich, ROFL !
Ich drück dir auch die Daumen, wir beide wollen doch heute noch SPAß haben und TESTEN !!!
Ich wage es die ganze Zeit nicht auf "Klo" zugehen, meine Blase tut mir langsam weh und trinken kann ich demzufolge auch nicht mehr 
Nachnahme hat demzufolge auch seinen Nachteil, man muss persönlich anwesend sein, mit voller BLASääää


----------



## HisN (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn in drei Tagen die ersten Leute ihre neue X bekommen, dann füllt sich der Gebrauchtmarkt wohl sehr schnell. Eventuell verringert sich dann die "Knappheit".


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Willst du deine 1080 schon verkaufen?^^

PS meine 1070 ist soeben angekommen


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

DHL ...........ich HASSE DICH !!!
Was muss ich gerade lesen :
Es erfolgt ein 2. Zustellversuch.
DHL Sendungsverfolgung
War ja klar.........also......
Wo ist meine Flasche Whiskey


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na, dann hat wenigstens einer von uns Glück !
Lass sie GLÜHEN und gib ihr die Sporen !


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> Die  FTW hat 2x 8pin und ein eigens entwickeltes PCB, sie kann mit den Extra-Pins das Power-Target besser halten und ist somit OC-freundlicher !
> Und sie hat größere Lüfter und ist somit höher in ihren Abmessungen !



Ich hab bei mir jetzt eine 1070 FTW drin und sonderlich OC freudig ist die nicht. Sie boostet zwar ab Werk auf knapp 2000 MHz, aber The Division läuft nicht mal bei 2050 MHz  stabil. Witcher 3 dafür bei 2113... und Siedler 7  stürzt bei 2050 MHz auch ständig hab. Habe mir ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr taktfreudigkeit von der Karte versprochen. Die FEs schaffen ja auch haufenweise schon die 2100 MHz.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Uii, das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an !
Wenn du Glück hattest, war die bei dir nur 10- 20 € teurer als die SC Version, andernfalls ist das schon ärgerlich.
Da hätten die bei dir den 2ten 8 Pin sparen können.

P.S.
Ich gehe jetzt mal aufs Klo 
Und dann mache ich mir was feines zu Essen, scheiß auf DHL !


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist der Treiber 368.81 der, den aktuell alle nutzen?


----------



## HisN (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Willst du deine 1080 schon verkaufen?^^



Sieht fast so aus^^
Sobald ich eine Versandbestätigung habe, packe ich meine EVGA FE ein und stelle sie in einen Marktplatz.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist der Treiber 368.81 der, den aktuell alle nutzen?


jo... die entwickeln den zur Zeit immer weiter weil der Treiber noch ziemlich fehlerbehaftet sind und noch nicht alle Probleme fixxen konnten.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Läuft bei dir^^
Ach habe übrigens diesen Treiber nun geladen Geforce-Treiber 369.05.
Edit: Nicht kompatibel zur 1070!
Wie erklärt man sich dann dies hier Titan X: Unterstützter Treiber per Windows-Update, Fire-Strike-Ergebnisse


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe mir diesen parat gelegt, der soll die DPC-Latenzprobleme gefixt haben :
368.95-desktop-notebook-win8-win7-64bit-international.hf


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo, den 368.81 Treiber benutze ich auch.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der 369.05  soll doch für die  GTX 1070 gehen;
NVIDIA Pascal Driver 369.05 out from Windows update! - Guru3D.com Forums
Der @CPC_RedDawn hat dort Tests durchgeführt !


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich überlege echt, ob ich EVGAs Step up auf die 1080 acx 3.0 nutzen soll...wäre "nur" ein Aufpreis von 150 €. Hm...


----------



## Stalk0r (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diesen parat gelegt, der soll die DPC-Latenzprobleme gefixt haben :
> 368.95-desktop-notebook-win8-win7-64bit-international.hf


Hat bei mir nichts gebracht.
Latenzen sinder nach wie vor im gelben Bereich.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich auf curve stelle, liegt dann immer der max Takt an? Der taktet überhaupt nicht mehr runter so^^


----------



## Shirozen (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Caseking hat bei der EVGA GTX 1070 FTW ein Angebot von 469€. Wer noch in den 2 Wochen Widerruf ist kann sich ggf bei Caseking melden und den Differenzbetrag zurückerhalten. Ein hoch auf den Kunden Service. Bei denen hat man echt das Gefühl: Kunde ist König.

Besten Gruß

Link: https://www.caseking.de/evga-geforce-gtx-1070-ftw-gaming-acx-3.0-8192-mb-gddr5-gcev-262.html


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shirozen schrieb:


> Caseking hat bei der EVGA GTX 1070 FTW ein Angebot von 469€. Wer noch in den 2 Wochen Widerruf ist kann sich ggf bei Caseking melden und den Differenzbetrag zurückerhalten. Ein hoch auf den Kunden Service. Bei denen hat man echt das Gefühl: Kunde ist König.
> 
> Besten Gruß
> 
> Link: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5



Ich hab meine 1070 FTW bei DriveCity gekauft und 520 € bezahlt. Bin zwar noch in den zwei Wochen Widerrufsfrist, aber widerrufen und neu kaufen empfinde ich auch nicht so als die nette Art, wenn die Karte im Prinzip einwandfrei funzt, nur halt nicht besonders taktfreudig ist...


----------



## Shirozen (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab die Karte ja nicht zurückgeschickt, aber dennoch ist das ein feiner Zug von Caseking.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Stalk0r 
Hast du mit dem Programm "LatencyMon" festgestellt, wer bei dir der Übeltäter der hohen Latenz ist ?
Bei mir war es der Netzwerktreiber,  habe dann einen neueren installiert und richtig eingestellt, mit meiner Bandbreite und die Latenz ist im nun im grünen Bereich !
Vorher hatte ich immer von 4 Balken 3 grüne und  einen riesen roten Balken, wenn ich das mit "dpclat" getestet hatte.
LatencyMon 6.5.0:
Download LatencyMon  - MajorGeeks
Falls notwendig !


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf jeden Fall! Ich denke mal die Mindfactory Gruppe wird das nicht so machen.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Erster Test der Jetstream NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Ohne Speicherübertaktung 2100MHz (PL 112%) werden nicht konstant gehalten, immerhin läuft es jedoch ohne Fehler. Muss wohl bissl die Spannung senken..
Hat wer eine Antwort auf meine Curve Frage?


----------



## Stalk0r (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> @Stalk0r
> Hast du mit dem Programm "LatencyMon" festgestellt, wer bei dir der Übeltäter der hohen Latenz ist ?
> Bei mir war es der Netzwerktreiber,  habe dann einen neueren installiert und richtig eingestellt, mit meiner Bandbreite und die Latenz ist im nun im grünen Bereich !
> Vorher hatte ich immer von 4 Balken 3 grüne und  einen riesen roten Balken, wenn ich das mit "dpclat" getestet hatte.
> ...


Muss ich mal testen.
Kann die Latenz auch dafür sorgen, dass ich bei der Speichergeschwingkeit manchmal Peaks von 400Mhz auf 4000Mhz habe & dadurch mein Sound für 1 Sekunde lagt? Wenn ich Firefox offen habe & Musik höre bekomme ich oft solche Peaks/Spikes & dann setzt der Ton für 1 Sekunde aus.


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Erster Test der Jetstream NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Ohne Speicherübertaktung 2100MHz (PL 112%) werden nicht konstant gehalten, immerhin läuft es jedoch ohne Fehler. Muss wohl bissl die Spannung senken..
> Hat wer eine Antwort auf meine Curve Frage?



Hast du auch ein normales Firestrike Ergebnis? Bin mit Speicherübertaktung auf nen Graphics Score von ~20150 gekommen. Manche Spiele zicken aber extrem rum mit dem Takt, The Division ist ganz gut zum Testen.

Ich hab auch über den Curve Editor übertaktet, bei mir taktet die Karte aber ganz normal runter.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Stalk0r 
Das mit dem Sound ist auf jeden Fall ein Zeichen von Latenz-Problemen, da meistens diese Latenz den Sound sehr stark beeinflusst und Musikprogramme davon extrem beeinträchtigt werden !
Diese Latenz-Programme werden auch fast nur von Musikern verwendet, das das jetzt auch bei den GraKas gemacht wird ist selbst mir neu 
Aber Latenzen könne wohl vieles schlecht beeinflussen, wie wir jetzt sehen !

P.S.
Bei dem Programm "LatencyMon 6.5.0" auf den oberen Reiter "Drivers" klicken, nachdem man das Programm einmal gestartet hat, dort findet man oben den Übeltäter !


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok mache mal normalen Firestrike. Hier noch kurz ein leicht besseres Ergebnis NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Lief auch fehlerfrei durch, immer noch ohne Speicher OC, aber selbst jetzt hänge ich an der PL Wand, glaub wird nix mehr mit Speicher.
Aber erstmal Firestrike normal schnell.


----------



## iTryX (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ohh man, mein Geld ist er heute bei Caseking eingetroffen...
Hat tolle 2 Tage gedauert...
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die Karte diese Woche noch ^^


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn die Karte heute noch raus geht, wird das garantiert noch was.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mal normalen Firestrike (ohne Speicher OC), musste leider von +230MHz Coretakt auf +220MHz runter^^
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Die 150W (+12%) beim Jetstream Bios sind einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Passend zur Olympiade !
1 Auge auf den TV und das andere auf den PC Monitor und die neue GraKa bestaunen 
Ich muss ja jetzt auch noch warten, danke DHL, echt toll vermasselt.


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo, kannst ja ein anderes Bios draufflashen. 150W ist echt nicht viel. Bei meiner FTW renne ich nie ins PL, bin da immer bei max 80 %.
Wie rennt die Karte denn, wenn du einfach die Standardspannung anlegst? Bei mir macht eine Spannungsanhebung taktmäßig kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Stalk0r (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> @Stalk0r
> Das mit dem Sound ist auf jeden Fall ein Zeichen von Latenz-Problemen, da meistens diese Latenz den Sound sehr stark beeinflusst und Musikprogramme davon extrem beeinträchtigt werden !
> Diese Latenz-Programme werden auch fast nur von Musikern verwendet, das das jetzt auch bei den GraKas gemacht wird ist selbst mir neu
> Aber Latenzen könne wohl vieles schlecht beeinflussen, wie wir jetzt sehen !
> ...


Bei mir scheint der Nvidia Treiber & der Uni Xonar Treiber das Problem zu sein.
Da steht auch, dass mein System Real-Time Audio Issues hat. Ich habe eine Asus DG.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir läuft die die ganze Zeit mit Standardspannung, habe kurz per Curve getestet, aber da taktete die nur @ max Takt.
Hier mal mit bissl Speicherübertaktung, lief ohne Bildfehler NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Deswegen lohnt es nicht wirklich diese happigen Aufpreise zu zahlen, meine hat unter 450€ gekostet.
Muss aber natürlich noch testen bis der Arzt kommt, erster Eindruck ist ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Lok92 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die die ganze Zeit mit Standardspannung, habe kurz per Curve getestet, aber da taktete die nur @ max Takt.
> Hier mal mit bissl Speicherübertaktung, lief ohne Bildfehler NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Deswegen lohnt es nicht wirklich diese happigen Aufpreise zu zahlen, meine hat unter 450€ gekostet.
> Muss aber natürlich noch testen bis der Arzt kommt, erster Eindruck ist ganz in Ordnung.



Glückwunsch zur neuen Karte  

Leidet sie unter Spulenfiepen etc.? Oder alles schön ruhig?


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Muss ich alles noch ausgiebig testen und Danke.
Will erstmal das Problem mit den curve Settings vom MSI AB lösen.
Muss ich da nicht einfach L gedrückt halten und den einen Wert hochziehen, zB 950mV auf 2000MHz?
Wenn ich das mache und Ok klicke, dann taktet die direkt auf 2000MHz und bleibt non stop dort auch auf dem Desktop.

Edit: Ach wenn man Shift oderStrg gedrückt hält steigt es anders an.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Stalk0r
Das habe ich auf die Schnelle gefunden:

Uni Xonar unterschiede + Low Latency Installation

The case of DPC latency - MaxedTech

Xonar DG DPC Latency issues
Dort schreibt einer: Try downloading and installing the unified 3rd party drivers.


Einfach mal den Soundtreiber DEAKTIVIEREN, im Gerätemanager und schauen ob es besser wird !
Wenn ja, dann versuchen einen anderen (Neueren) Soundtreiber zu finden (Asus Xonar DG Treiber/Uni Treiber).
Wenn man den Soundtreiber auch noch vielseitig einstellen kann, dann mal schauen was die beste Einstellung für Low-Latency ist !

Der GraKa Treiber springt glaube ich nur mit an, weil er durch die Latenz des Soundtreibers mit beeinflusst wird.
 Auf jeden Fall ist bei dir der Soundtreiber der Verursacher !


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab beim Curve Editor die einzelnen Spannungspunkte manuell eingestellt. Dann taktet sie auf dem Desktop auf 1025 MHz runter.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Strix 1080 ging nun zurück. Im 2d Modus wurde sie plötzlich über 56 Grad warm und die Lüfter sprangen alle 20 Sekunden für 1 Sekunde an und es gab krazendes Geräusche.  Hoffe das ne anständige Karte verfügbar ist, wenn meine zurück zu MF ist. Hoffe auf Palit super jetstrean oder die grosse Gamerock.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ihr könnt ja mal hier schauen, falls euch meine bescheidenen Tests interessieren. Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen
GTX 1070 Resultate werden nach und nach integriert.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So habe mir nun die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW bestellt da die Gute bei Alternate lieferbar ist (Boarder warum bist du nicht bei Steam online!!!). Kommt am Freitag und wenn sie überzeugt wird die Zotac Extreme stoniert


----------



## Mr_Minister (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab mich jetzt fürs Step Up angemeldet....bin mal gespannt wann ich die 1080 bekomme.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> So habe mir nun die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW bestellt da die Gute bei Alternate lieferbar ist (Boarder warum bist du nicht bei Steam online!!!). Kommt am Freitag und wenn sie überzeugt wird die Zotac Extreme stoniert



Meine Grafikkarte ist heute zurück gegangen. Aber bis gestern war ich doch online!


----------



## Noctai (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bräuchte mal ne Entscheidungshilfe, stehe kurz vorm Abschluss des Kaufes eines Systems. Nur die Graka fehlt noch, es soll eine 1070 werden, aber welche weiß ich noch nicht. Preis wäre egal, will nur das bestmöglichste für den Preis einer 1070 bekommen. Vorschläge? Aktuell liebäugle ich mit einer Gaming G1, ist gerade für 449€ bei MF?!


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lieber ne EVGA FTW oder Palit Gamerock/Jetstream bzw Gainward Phoenix.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Über genau die "Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming G1 ", die ich auch mal haben wollte, gibt es leider zu viele schlechte Berichte, so das ich persönlich Abstand genommen habe !
Von Lautstärke und Wärme, bis hin zu Spulenfiepen alles dabei.
Wobei die Lautstärke und die schlechte Kühlung sehr oft zu lesen war !
Die sollen sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm begossen haben, leider.
Habe mich für eine "EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0" entschieden, die in Sachen Lautstärke und Kühlung mit zu den Besten gehört,
Auch MSI und Palid/Gainward sollen tolle Karten haben !
Musst nur auf die Abmessungen achten, bei den Karten und deinem Tower.


----------



## Noctai (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke erst mal, gut dann werde ich von der G1 mal lieber Abstand nehmen. So habe mir mal die EVGA FTW angesehen ganz gut was ich so gelesen habe, leider aber nicht Lagernd genau wie die MSI. Dann die genannte EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0, die scheint auch brauchbar zu sein. Die Gamerock find ich optisch jetzt nicht so gut, aber könnte man drüber hinweg sehen. Hm ganz schön Schwierig! Für das Geld will man auch die richtige Entscheidung treffen. Zu den Abmessungen, sollten die Karten ohne das ich jetzt geschaut habe,  doch sicher in das Fractal Define R5 Passen oder?


----------



## -Gizmo (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Evga GTX1080 FE läuft mit OC auf 2078 Mhz Stable. 

(OC, holt man nur raus, wenn es nötig ist - sprich FPS Ruckeln würden unter 60 FPS - in Ultra Settings.)

Die nächsten 2-3 Jahre erstmal Ruhe habe, dann sehen wir weiter 

Es wird nur "Dann" eine neue Graka Gekauft in Zukunft, = die durch die Bank "Doppelt" so schnell ist, vorher niemals, wer so Bekloppt ist - und nur wegen 10% - 20%  - 30% Perf. Unterschied eine neue Graka  Kauft, demjenigen ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. = Herausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier ist  die EVGA FTW noch günstig zu haben:

Mix Computer GmbH

Und mit dem Platz langt das, wie ich mal ge-Googelt habe 

Die hat 2x 6+2-Pin-Strom oder 8+8-Pin  maximal 215W !
EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 - 08G-P4-6276-KR


@-Gizmo 
Das mit dem OCing sehe ich genau so, ich bin sogar am überlegen zu untertakten, gerade so viel, das ich 60+ Fps schaffe 
Und wenn ein Spiel Fps frisst, dann wird halt zugeschaltet !


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann wer vllt das 1070 Super Jetstream oder Gamrock Premium Bios hochladen?
Auf Techpowerup gibt es das nicht.


----------



## -Gizmo (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Kann wer vllt das 1070 Super Jetstream oder Gamrock Premium Bios hochladen?
> Auf Techpowerup gibt es das nicht.



Was hast Du denn vor mir dem Original Bios ?


----------



## batzero (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo,
hier haben ja einige berichtet, dass ihre Karte kein Spulenfiepen hat. Nachdem ich aber zwei 1070 und alle Karten aus meinem Freundeskreis probegehört habe, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass jede Grafikkarte zumindest elektronische Geräusche erzeugt, was mir auch schon hier im Forum bestätigt wurde. Bevor ich das Thema aber nun endgültig begrabe, möchte ich fragen, ob hier irgendjemand mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass Seine Karte keinen Ton von sich gibt, selbst wenn man direkt am offenen Gehäuse horcht und im Zweifelsfall die Lüfter ausgeschaltet hat.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Gizmo schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn vor mir dem Original Bios ?



Na mein Jetstream Bios Graphics Card Power 150 W
Super Jet/Gamerock Premium Graphics Card Power 170 W

Haben ja Dualbios, will flashen.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Duvar 
Hab was für dich gefunden:
Der @punkskaguy hat ganz unten als 2 letztes das Bios gepostet !

GTX 1070/1080/TITAN X(2ND GEN) BIOS - Who has it? - Page 36

Du musst dich da nur anmelden um das down-zu-loaden.
Ich hoffe das ist richtig so ?


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Thx war auf der selben Seite nur auf Seite 47^^


----------



## Gast1667344203 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jup, dafür hast du mich ja 
Machst gut und ich drück die Daumen das alles klappt !


----------



## Lok92 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich poste es euch hier auch nochmal, ist das Bios der 1070er Super Jestream 

SJS.rom

@Duvar Ich verlinke dir hier mal einen anderen Thread in dem es um das Dual Bios der Jetstream geht, vielleicht hast du ja ne Idee worans liegen könnte 

Verwirrung? Bringt Licht ins Dunkel bitte!


----------



## Gast1667344203 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Waaasss ..?

Is den heut schon Weihnachten


----------



## Lok92 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> Waaasss ..?
> 
> Is den heut schon Weihnachten



Ja und Morgen ist Ostern 

Oke vergesst den Thread den ich verlinkt habe, ich hab es gerad nochmal versucht mit dem Bios umschalten und aufeinmal funktioniert es  Ich hab keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat, auf der 1 lädt er nun das Originale und auf der 2 hat er das der Super Jetstream. Gott ich freu mich gerad wie son Honig Kuchen Pferd


----------



## Noctai (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> Hier ist  die EVGA FTW noch günstig zu haben:
> 
> Mix Computer GmbH
> 
> Und mit dem Platz langt das, wie ich mal ge-Googelt habe



Dankeschön für die Mühe und den Link, soeben dort bestellt!


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> @Stalk0r
> Das habe ich auf die Schnelle gefunden:
> 
> Uni Xonar unterschiede + Low Latency Installation
> ...



Habe vom Uni Xonar Treiber die Low-DPC Version installiert & habe trotzdem 1000µs (1ms) laut LatencyMon, wenn ich ein 1080p Video per VLC gucke & der Nvidia 368.95 HotFix bringt auch nichts. Da werden mir auch 1000µs (1ms) angezeigt.
Das is absolut zum Kotzen. Als ich meine 280X noch hatte, hatte ich keine Latenzprobleme, auch nicht mit meiner Asus DG Soundkarte.
Kann doch nicht angehen, dass Nvidia das nicht geschissen kriegt & warum der Uni Xonar Treiber trotz Low DPC Profil so eine abartig hohe Latenz hat, würde ich gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Stalk0r 
Dann weiß ich ja was ich morgen als erstes mache, wenn der DHL-Fahrer mir meine  GTX 1070 vorbei bringt, LATENZ messen !!
Jetzt ist alles "Grün", sollte aber nach dem Einbau es wieder "rote Balken" geben, dann stimmt da mit NVIDA wirklich was nicht und die müssen wegen dem Treiber noch mal auf die Schulbank !

@Noctai 
Keine Ursache, mache ich gerne und wenn du Glück hast und ich Pech, dann bekommst du deine Karte noch schneller wie ich, denn DHL braucht bei mir immer extra lange und ich wollte eigentlich vor den Olympischen Spielen den PC fertig haben 

Aber da ich das weiß lasse ich es gemütlich angehen, bekommt der DHL-Fahrer halt Pro Tag 1 € weniger Trinkgeld und Freitag gar keins mehr


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



James-Francis schrieb:


> @Stalk0r
> Dann weiß ich ja was ich morgen als erstes mache, wenn der DHL-Fahrer mir meine  GTX 1070 vorbei bringt, LATENZ messen !!
> Jetzt ist alles "Grün", sollte aber nach dem Einbau es wieder "rote Balken" geben, dann stimmt da mit NVIDA wirklich was nicht und die müssen wegen dem Treiber noch mal auf die Schulbank !
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, dass Nvidia das im nächsten WHQL Treiber geschissen kriegt.
Ansonsten reklamiere ich meine Karte.
Auf so einen Mist hab ich echt keine lust.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich will nur hoffen das das wirklich ein Softwareproblem ist, man stelle sich vor, das ist hardwareseitig wie die 3.5 GB bei der GTX 970, ohoh !
Das würde richtig Wellen schlagen.
Manche haben ja in Spielen totale Fps-Einbrüche wegen der Latenz,was ich so gelesen habe, vor allem in Ami-Foren geht es voll ab deswegen.
Das komische ist, das es willkürlich auftritt und schlecht zu reproduzieren ist !


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Konnte mit dem Super Jetstream Bios meinen Firestrike Score minimalst verbessern^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Hatte es schon aus der US Seite geladen, aber danke.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und vorher hattest du 15383, das sieht doch sehr gut aus so weit !
Hab deine Werte mal alle in eine Textdatei gespeichert, damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt habe


----------



## Simondasding (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal ne Frage: Sind die Kühler von Asus und Gigabyte wirklich so mies? Ich habe bis her nur schlechtes von denen gehört. Finde es bei Asus aber auch komisch, wie man so nen gigantischen Kühler bauen kann, aber dann mit drect touch Heatpipes alles so vermiest. Ist ja logisch, wenn (ich glaube) nur 3,5 von 5 Heatpipes den Chip berühren. Findet ihr das auch? Bzw warum macht man sowas? Und ist das bei Gigabyte auch so? Weil der Kühler ist ja im Prinzip recht groß, soll aber denoch das letzte sein im gegensatz zum Rest.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Neuer Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Ich taste mich jetzt mal ans Limit^^

Edit: Ok hab mein Limit erreicht^^ 2139MHz packt die Karte nicht mehr und mehr 50 mehr Speichertakt auch nicht mehr, also sind die max Werte dieser Karte bei 2.126/9000MHz.
Denke für eine normale Jetstream ganz Ok, glaub alle Karten takten in etwa auf dem Lvl. +-2 FPS sind irrelevant. Glaub werde wieder das 150W Bios wiederherstellen.
Bin eher der sweetspot Befürworter und nicht max clocker. 2000/9000 sind genug für mich bei max 150W. Für den max Takt brauche ich wohl rund 194W maximal.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

sry dopelpost...


----------



## Gast1667344203 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Simondasding, der Kühler der Gigabyte soll grottig sein, da haben die mit der heißen Nadel das Teil zusammengestrickt 
Und ASUS soll "so-lala" sein, mal gut, mal nicht gut, was natürlich auch KAKA ist, denn nichts ist schlimmer als Unzuverlässigkeit !

@Duvar, bei 16400 gibt es ne "LOKALRUNDE" und bei 16500 ein Nacktfoto


----------



## -Gizmo (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stalk0r schrieb:


> Habe vom Uni Xonar Treiber die Low-DPC Version installiert & habe trotzdem 1000µs (1ms) laut LatencyMon, wenn ich ein 1080p Video per VLC gucke & der Nvidia 368.95 HotFix bringt auch nichts. Da werden mir auch 1000µs (1ms) angezeigt.
> Das is absolut zum Kotzen. Als ich meine 280X noch hatte, hatte ich keine Latenzprobleme, auch nicht mit meiner Asus DG Soundkarte.
> Kann doch nicht angehen, dass Nvidia das nicht geschissen kriegt & warum der Uni Xonar Treiber trotz Low DPC Profil so eine abartig hohe Latenz hat, würde ich gerne mal wissen.



Wie erklärst Du dir, das die allermeisten Gamer keinen Stress haben - Du aber sehr wohl ?

Keine ahnung was was bei dir nicht stimmt / verbockt ist.

Spiele einmal ein sauberes Backup zurück - und dann Installierst Du den Treiber Sauber neu.


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Gizmo schrieb:


> Wie erklärst Du dir, das die allermeisten Gamer keinen Stress haben - Du aber sehr wohl ?
> 
> Keine ahnung was was bei dir nicht stimmt / verbockt ist.
> 
> Spiele einmal ein sauberes Backup zurück - und dann Installierst Du den Treiber Sauber neu.


Ich hab Windows 10 vorhin komplett neu installiert & habe trotzdem noch diese hohen Latenzen was Soundkarte & meiner 1070 angeht.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich meine 1070 wieder zurückschicken & abwarten, was sich tut.
Mit meiner 280X hatte ich keine Probleme, auch nicht mit meiner Soundkarte komischerweise.


----------



## Simondasding (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du schon die Soundkarte einfach ausgebaut und dann geschaut? 
Sry wenn du das schon gemacht hast, dann hab ich das wegen dem späten abend einfach überlesen

Zu den miesen Kühlern: Ich finde es lustig, dass der EVGA Kühler, trotz anscheinend weniger Fläche und nem Lüfter weniger, leiser und kühler ist. Ich glaube ohne direct-touch währe Asus deutlich besser.
Ich glaube bald bestell ich die EVGA 1080 FTW, wenn die mal paar mehr Leute haben und gutes melden.


----------



## Simondasding (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

sry doppelpost


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Hast du schon die Soundkarte einfach ausgebaut und dann geschaut?
> Sry wenn du das schon gemacht hast, dann hab ich das wegen dem späten abend einfach überlesen
> 
> Zu den miesen Kühlern: Ich finde es lustig, dass der EVGA Kühler, trotz anscheinend weniger Fläche und nem Lüfter weniger, leiser und kühler ist. Ich glaube ohne direct-touch währe Asus deutlich besser.
> Ich glaube bald bestell ich die EVGA 1080 FTW, wenn die mal paar mehr Leute haben und gutes melden.


Ich habe den Uni Xonar Treiber deinstalliert & dann ist die 1ms (1000 Microsekunden) von dem Prozess in LatencyMon natürlich weg. Nur auf die Soundkarte zu verzichten ist doch mist.

Der Nvidia Treiber hat also keinen Einfluss darauf? Wie gesagt ich bekomme ab & an Peaks von 400Mhz auf 4000Mhz (Speicher Geschwindigkeit) im Idle & dann kommt es oft zu den 1ms Soundlags.

In Spiele habe ich hingegen absolut 0 Probleme, was Sound & Performance angeht.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollte schön die Wärmeleitpaste auffrischen von der Jetstream, alles schön vorbereitet. Karte ausgebaut und was sehe ich da? 2 kack Sticker auf den Schrauben, ist unmöglich die ohne zu zerstören ab zubekommen.
Die geben sowieso nur mickrige 2 Jahre Garantie und dann noch solche blöden Maßnahmen... Bei Zotac/EVGA ist das nicht der Fall. Werde mal Palit anschreiben, vllt erlauben sie es ja, was ich sehr stark anzweifele.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

WLP lohnt doch eh nicht wirklich.
Wenn du da 2°C weniger hast, dann ist das schon gut.


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich glaub ich hab das Problem gefunden. In meinen Uni Xonar Einstellungen hab ich jetzt mal Dolby Headphones & 7.1 Virtuel Speaker Shifter deaktiviert & der DPC Wert ist um das ca. 7fache geschrumpft. Jetzt sinds 0,16ms..vorher 0,8-1ms.
WTF einfach nur.


----------



## nibi030 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Stalk0r schrieb:


> Ich habe den Uni Xonar Treiber deinstalliert & dann ist die 1ms (1000 Microsekunden) von dem Prozess in LatencyMon natürlich weg. Nur auf die Soundkarte zu verzichten ist doch mist.
> 
> Der Nvidia Treiber hat also keinen Einfluss darauf? Wie gesagt ich bekomme ab & an Peaks von 400Mhz auf 4000Mhz (Speicher Geschwindigkeit) im Idle & dann kommt es oft zu den 1ms Soundlags.
> 
> In Spiele habe ich hingegen absolut 0 Probleme, was Sound & Performance angeht.



Ich habe da ne vermutung...  Lass mal prime95 mit voller last laufen und mach mal dabei den Latenz check.  Sollte es da dann nicht mehr auftreten,  hätte ich ne lösung.


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



nibi030 schrieb:


> Ich habe da ne vermutung...  Lass mal prime95 mit voller last laufen und mach mal dabei den Latenz check.  Sollte es da dann nicht mehr auftreten,  hätte ich ne lösung.


Ich teste es mal.
Guck mal einen Post über deinem, da hab ich eine eventuelle Lösung für die hohe Soundkarten Latenz.
Prime95 läuft grad & da steigt keine Latenz. Nur die vom Nvidia Treiber ist nach wie vor zu hoch z.B. wenn ich Firefox öffne...von 0,2ms auf 0,5ms & in Spielen auf über 1ms.

Nachdem Ich Unity kurz gespielt hab..1,4ms.....Screen von LatencyMon

http://abload.de/img/unbenanntr0uvl.png


----------



## Shooot3r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hatte nur meinen Logitech g633 massive soundaussetzer in gta 5. Kann das auch an den Latenzen gelegen haben? Das war aber nur bei oc. Sehr den beta Treiber habe ich diese nicht mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die die ganze Zeit mit Standardspannung, habe kurz per Curve getestet, aber da taktete die nur @ max Takt.
> Hier mal mit bissl Speicherübertaktung, lief ohne Bildfehler NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Deswegen lohnt es nicht wirklich diese happigen Aufpreise zu zahlen, meine hat unter 450€ gekostet.
> Muss aber natürlich noch testen bis der Arzt kommt, erster Eindruck ist ganz in Ordnung.


Naja meine hat direkt zum Release bloß 50 Euro mehr gekostet. 
Dafür hab ich keine Probleme mit einem Power Limit und muss mich nicht auf andere Bios Versionen fixieren. 
Kann man immer so und so sehen. 

Schick auch mal vom Firestrike Ultra weitere Ergebnisse.
Fire Strike normal interessiert doch gar kein. [emoji14]

Ca. 4800 Punkte sollten mit deinen Taktraten drin sein. 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das max an stabilen Taktraten, die auch gehalten werden, waren dann 2126/4500 Mhz.

Wirklich geholfen hat mir das bei den Punkten allerdings nicht. ^^


----------



## Hogan (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehe ich das richtig, wegen 1ms Audiolatency wird hier ein riesen Wind gemacht? ...Und es sind Millisekunden, nicht micro..


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hogan schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, wegen 1ms Audiolatency wird hier ein riesen Wind gemacht? ...Und es sind Millisekunden, nicht micro..


Laut LatencyMon sind 1ms zuviel & es können Audioprobleme enstehen.
Bei mir gibts ab und an mal kurze Soundaussetzer mit meiner Asus DG.


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Duvar: Bist du mit dem neuen Bios immer noch ans PL geraten? Wie hoch ist das PL von dem neuen Bios, 170 W?

Ich glaube die 215 W von der FTW sind absoluter Overkill, da kommt man eh nie hin.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mr_Minister schrieb:


> @ Duvar: Bist du mit dem neuen Bios immer noch ans PL geraten? Wie hoch ist das PL von dem neuen Bios, 170 W?
> 
> Ich glaube die 215 W von der FTW sind absoluter Overkill, da kommt man eh nie hin.


Doch. ^^
Meine hat in OC Tests über 230 Watt verbraten. 
Bis 290 Watt darf sie gehen. [emoji14]


----------



## Buchseite (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo zusammen,

die Palit 1080 Gamerock Premium Edition.
Es gibt eine neue Serie von oben genannter Grafikkarte?
Ist die erste Serie in den Handel gekommen?
Es existieren nämlich mehrere Seriennummern,
welche ist die neuerer Version?

Der Artikel dazu:

[UPDATE] Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium Edition  - Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Shooot3r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mr_Minister schrieb:


> @ Duvar: Bist du mit dem neuen Bios immer noch ans PL geraten? Wie hoch ist das PL von dem neuen Bios, 170 W?
> 
> Ich glaube die 215 W von der FTW sind absoluter Overkill, da kommt man eh nie hin.


Wenn ich auf meine 1070fe das gamerock ( oder Jetstream, weiß nicht mehr genau) Bios packe, werden die ganze Zeit 1,075 v gehalten. Das ist in firestrike, bf4 und gta 5 stabil bei ca. 2120-2150 MHz. Das bei 170 Watt + maximales pt. Mit den normalen Bios taktet sie oft runter auf 0,95 , wodurch dann auch der Takt sich auf 2020 senkt. Daraus schließe ich, das Sun zweiter 6 oder 8 Pin unnötig ist und mehr in Richtung Marketing geht.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine FTW rennt nie ins PL, die schafft schon vorher den Takt einfach nicht mehr. Ich denke auch,  dass der zweite 8 Pin Anschluss nichts bringt. Leicht erhöhtes PT im Bios bringt wahrscheinlich ein bisschen was, aber 215 W  + max PT wie bei der FTW bringt vermutlich bei den allermeisten Chips nichts. Ich näher mich mit meiner 1070 nicht mal dem Powerlimit, da gehen schon alle Lichter aus. 

btw: Ich konnte mit meiner Firestrike mit 2162 MHz laufen lassen, aber Division stürzt  schon bei 2100 MHz sporadisch ab.


----------



## Madfurion (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir ists genau umgekehrt, ingame 2130 aber in Firestrike stürzts ab :/


----------



## befubo (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hihi, heute ist meine 1080 FTW gekommen. Wegen einem Durcheinander beim Versand habe ich einfach noch eine ZOTAC 1080 Amp! zugestellt bekommen, die ich aber gar nicht bestellt habe xD
Juckt zwar das Ding einfach zu behalten, aber wir sind ja korrekt 
Wird zurückgeschickt und heute Nachmittag die FTW eingebaut *hype*


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Bei mir ists genau umgekehrt, ingame 2130 aber in Firestrike stürzts ab :/



Naja so herum ist es ja besser.  Hast du Siedler 7? Das ist das zickigste Spiel, was ich bisher mit OC getestet habe. Da geht noch weniger als bei The Division. 

@befubu: Nice, dann berichte mal, wenn du die ersten OC Ergebnisse hast.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja meine hat direkt zum Release bloß 50 Euro mehr gekostet.
> Dafür hab ich keine Probleme mit einem Power Limit und muss mich nicht auf andere Bios Versionen fixieren.
> Kann man immer so und so sehen.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich doch schon längst hier Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen
Sind aber halt mit dem 150W (+12%), also max 168W Verbrauch Bios gemacht worden, hierbei taktet der Takt natürlich öfter hin und her, als wenn ich zB das 170W (+14%) Bios nehme.
Ich bleibe beim ersten Bios, also dem der Jetstream, opfere lieber 2 FPS für eine deutlich effizientere Karte. Hab in meinem Thread, einige Sachen getestet und gepostet, kannst dort ja mal rein sehen.



Mr_Minister schrieb:


> @ Duvar: Bist du mit dem neuen Bios immer noch ans PL geraten? Wie hoch ist das PL von dem neuen Bios, 170 W?
> 
> Ich glaube die 215 W von der FTW sind absoluter Overkill, da kommt man eh nie hin.



Bei dem Superjetstream Bios ist es schon schwerer ans Limit zu kommen, aber ja auch das geht, aber man muss bedenken, ich zocke @ 4K und das braucht mehr Saft als nur Full HD und 4K Metro Loop ist schon auslastend.



JoM79 schrieb:


> WLP lohnt doch eh nicht wirklich.
> Wenn du da 2°C weniger hast, dann ist das schon gut.




Genau diese 2°C wären wichtig für mich, da ich eine recht aggressive Lüfterkurve habe und mein Ziel ist unter 50°C zu bleiben.


----------



## MDJ (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie speichert man mit GPU-Z eigentlich effektiv das Bios der Karte auf die Platte? Jedesmal wenn ich es versuche (bisher nur mit einer GTX 970), gibt er mir die Meldung, dass er den Treiber kurz deaktivieren muss und der Bildschirm flackern kann. Ist ja ok... Aber wenn ich es mache, wird der Monitor schwarz und bleibt auch schwarz  Muss dann neu booten, was anderes hilft nicht. Gibt es da einen Trick?
Könnte allerdings mal probieren, dies im Abgesicherten Modus zu machen... da sollte er den Treiber ja garnicht geladen haben....
Wie macht ihr das denn? (hab mich vorher noch nie damit beschäftigt)


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe auch ein Problem damit gehabt gestern Nacht...
Du kannst es anders machen und zwar lädst du dir folgendes runter (musst angemeldet sein) GTX 1070/1080/TITAN X(2ND GEN) BIOS - Who has it? - Page 9
Danach kannst du es zB so speichern GTX 1070/1080/TITAN X(2ND GEN) BIOS - Who has it?


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Frage:
Palit (super) jetstream 1080 oder die Gamerock?


----------



## Stalk0r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich werd meine 1070 Jetstream wieder zurückschicken & die nächsten Monate abwarten.
Hab jetzt meine 280X wieder eingebaut & mit der gibts/gab es nie Probleme.


----------



## MDJ (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Problem damit gehabt gestern Nacht...
> Du kannst es anders machen und zwar lädst du dir folgendes runter (musst angemeldet sein) GTX 1070/1080/TITAN X(2ND GEN) BIOS - Who has it? - Page 9
> Danach kannst du es zB so speichern GTX 1070/1080/TITAN X(2ND GEN) BIOS - Who has it?



Naja, extra registrieren wollt ich mich nicht. Ich probiere es nachher mal im Abgesicherten Modus und berichte dann.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> Naja, extra registrieren wollt ich mich nicht. Ich probiere es nachher mal im Abgesicherten Modus und berichte dann.



Zippyshare.com - nvflash_pascal.zip


----------



## DARPA (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> Wie speichert man mit GPU-Z eigentlich effektiv das Bios der Karte auf die Platte? Jedesmal wenn ich es versuche (bisher nur mit einer GTX 970), gibt er mir die Meldung, dass er den Treiber kurz deaktivieren muss und der Bildschirm flackern kann. Ist ja ok... Aber wenn ich es mache, wird der Monitor schwarz und bleibt auch schwarz  Muss dann neu booten, was anderes hilft nicht. Gibt es da einen Trick?
> Könnte allerdings mal probieren, dies im Abgesicherten Modus zu machen... da sollte er den Treiber ja garnicht geladen haben....
> Wie macht ihr das denn? (hab mich vorher noch nie damit beschäftigt)



Und wenn du die Karte vorab manuell im Gerätemanger deaktivierst? So mach ich das immer.


----------



## MDJ (4. August 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Duvar:
Danke, so geht es natürlich auch 

@DARPA:
Wäre auch eine Idee. Müsste ich den Monitor halt vorher am Mainboard anschließen?

Dann habe ich ja jetzt drei verschiedene Varianten die ich testen kann


----------



## Shooot3r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat die ftw einen 8 Pin?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iTryX (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Hat die ftw einen 8 Pin?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



2x8 Pin.


----------



## Shooot3r (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie kann man im evga Precision x die voltagekurve aufrufen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## befubo (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also hab nach Einbau mal etwas rumgespielt mit der FTW.
Hab +100mhz Taktoffset und +400mhz Memory offset bei 118% PT gesetzt.

Konnte bis jetzt nur BF4 und Rainbow6 Siege unter 1080p testen. Beides auf volle Kanne Ultra.
BF4 -> 200fps (2088mhz, 63°)
Siege -> 108fps (2065mhz, 60°)

Gefällt mir sehr!
Dann kann ich ja demnächst auf 4K umstellen 

EDIT @Shooot3r:
Links hast du so ein Blitz Symbol. Da entlang der Kurve vom Kreis kannst du in % was mit dem Voltage machen (Hab ich selber aber nix dran gedreht...)


----------



## HisN (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

BF4 in FHD/Ultra läuft bei mir CPU-Limitiert.
Hast Du mal die Auslastung der Graka angeschaut?


----------



## MDJ (4. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Problem damit gehabt gestern Nacht...
> Du kannst es anders machen und zwar lädst du dir folgendes runter (musst angemeldet sein) GTX 1070/1080/TITAN X(2ND GEN) BIOS - Who has it? - Page 9
> Danach kannst du es zB so speichern GTX 1070/1080/TITAN X(2ND GEN) BIOS - Who has it?



Habe es so gemacht und hat tatsächlich funktioniert 
Als der Monitor aus ging, dachte ich nur "oh oh..." aber nach paar Sekunden ging er wieder an und er hat es gespeichert


----------



## -Gizmo (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf dieses Baby warte ich sehnlichst:

"........Ein 27-Zöller wurde mit einem IPS-Panel ausgestattet, das mit Ultra HD, also 3.840 x 2.160 Bildpunkten, auflöst und 144 Hertz darstellen kann - dank Displayport 1.3 über ein Kabel. "


Displayport 1.3: Asus zeigt UHD mit 144 Hz und FHD mit 240 Hz [Update: Acer]


Mal gespannt bin wie teuer der Spaß am ende sein wird wenn das Teil rauskommt.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für 4k @ 144hz brauchst aber was weitaus schnelleres als 2 1080ti.


----------



## -Gizmo (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Für 4k @ 144hz brauchst aber was weitaus schnelleres als 2 1080ti.



Schieberegler Ingame in den Grafiksettings etwas nach links und auf AA Verzichten


----------



## Heroman_overall (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ein erster Test einer Titan X ist erschienen, samt Übertaktung auf 2GHz. Sieht vielversprechend aus für den Preis

Nvidia Titan X (Grafikkarten) Test - Spiele-Benchmarks, OC, Lautstarke, Stromverbrauch - GameStar


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So ist jetzt doch die Gainward Phoenix geworden. Die EVGA war mir zu teuer, bei denen sie verfügbar war. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## iTryX (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann jetzt von meiner EVGA GTX 1070 FTW! berichten:

Die Karte boostet out of the box auf bis zu 1969Mhz bei mir, hab einfach +47 Mhz eingestellt und sie pendelt bei etwas über 2000Mhz.
Die Lüfter sind absolut leise, ich höre die Lüfter auch beim Benchen nur seeehr wenig. (Pc steht neben mit auf dem Schreibtisch)
Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das Spulenfieben....
Das höre ich aber auch nur wenn mein Gehäuse offen ist, deswegen schick ich sie nicht zurück, hab keinen Bock ^^
(Spulenfieben nur bein Unigine Heaven, bei CSGO hör ich keins ^^)

Das mit den Spulenfieben ist natürlich blöd, aber naja, was soll man machen ne 


Edit// Wie kann ich die LEDS zu Audio leuchten lassen?
Ich wähle es aus, und spiel Musik ab, aber irgendwie geht das nicht? ^^ (mit Kopfhörer?)

Habs  hinbekommen, man muss die Kopfhörer beim MB einstecken


----------



## -Gizmo (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@iTryX,

haste mal ein wenig OC ? Wie hoch kommst Du max ?


----------



## iTryX (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Gizmo schrieb:


> @iTryX,
> 
> haste mal ein wenig OC ? Wie hoch kommst Du max ?



Ne, noch nicht.
Was passiert wenn ich zu hoch übertakte? (ohne Spannung anheben?)
Muss ich die Spannung überhaupt anheben? ^^
Habe von Graka OC keine Ahnung xD

Hab mal ein wenig rumgespielt, ich lass sie bei 2025 Mhz laufen.
Nach etwa 10min Unigine Heaven kommt sie auf 73°C.
Davor auf 78°C, allerdings hatte ich meine Casefans nur auf 750rpm, jetzt auf 900rpm.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann lies am besten ab hier (ab der 1070 bzw 3. August) die folgenden paar Seiten, sind paar nützliche Links auch drin für dich. (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen


----------



## iTryX (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Dann lies am besten ab hier (ab der 1070 bzw 3. August) die folgenden paar Seiten, sind paar nützliche Links auch drin für dich. (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen



Danke.
Muss ich bei der EVGA eigenltich Precision X verwenden, oder kann ich auch MSI Afterburner verwenden? ^^

Hab schon alles im Griff


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Afterburner geht natürlich auch.


----------



## MrSonii (5. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie hoch ist die GameRock eigentlich genau, also das Triple Slot Desgin?
Die 1070 und 1080 sind da ja gleich oder?
Hab irgendwo mal was von 5,2cm gelesen...


----------



## JobCenter (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die GameRock eigentlich genau, also das Triple Slot Desgin?



Es sind 6cm.


----------



## -Gizmo (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die GameRock ist ne geile Karte, beinahe wäre sie "Mein" gewesen, aber zum 01. Juli kaum zu bekommen, konnte nicht warten  und Griff zu einer Evga GTX 1080 FE Edition, bei der ich aber nächsten Monat den Kühler wechseln werde.

Anmerkung: selbst der kleine Radiallüfter der FE Edition Empfinde ich nicht als Störend, es geht mir in zukunft aber um etwas bessere Kühlung im allgemeinen.

Freak Probleme halt. 

Arctic Accelero......


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, nachdem mich meine GTX980Ti über die Sommermonate nun mit hoher Temperatur und "lauten" Lüftern genervt hat, musste sie nun einer Palit GTX1080 GameRock weichen.

Es ist echt ein Traum ... Schön leise und kühl. Da macht das Spielen wieder Spaß ... Die GTX980Ti wird für Notfälle schön verpackt und dem Grafikkartenfundus hinzugeführt.

Eigentlich wollte ich sie noch gegen die GTX1080 benchen, aber dann konnte ich nicht mehr wiederstehen und habe die GTX1080 heute abend eingebaut. Sie stand schon seit gestern neben meinem PC.

Jetzt ist wohl bald ein neuer Monitor fällig ... Werden von 1080p auf 1440p wechseln. Ich denke zu Weihnachten ist ein guter Zeitpunkt.

Erst wollte ich ja noch auf eine GTX1080Ti warten, aber 3 Dinge sprachen dagegen:

1. Die Befürchtung dann wieder mit Hitze und Lautstärke kämpfen zu müssen.
2. Der Anschaffungswiederstand ... 1000 oder mehr € sehe ich nicht ein auszugeben.
3. Ich glaube nicht wirklich an eine GTX1080Ti in dieser Generation ... Und wie heißt es so schön: Warten oder Spielen ... Nun ich habe mich für Spielen entschieden, ohne dass neben mir ein kleiner Sturm tobt (73% = 2460 RPM und trotzdem 83°C).



-Gizmo schrieb:


> Die GameRock ist ne geile Karte, ......



Kann ich nur unterschreiben ... eine sehr geile Karte.


----------



## -Gizmo (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Jetzt ist wohl bald ein neuer Monitor fällig ... Werden von 1080p auf 1440p wechseln. Ich denke zu Weihnachten ist ein guter Zeitpunkt.



4K kein Thema in Deinen Überlegungen ? 

......Der kommende ASUS 4K - IPS - 144 Herz - DP 1.3 und wahrscheinlich für gut Kohle......


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Gizmo schrieb:


> 4K kein Thema in Deinen Überlegungen ?
> 
> ......Der kommende ASUS 4K - IPS - 144 Herz - DP 1.3 und wahrscheinlich für gut Kohle......



Nein, aber nicht weil es die Karte nicht leisten könnte, sondern weil bei vielen älteren Spielen die UI das einfach nicht mitmacht. 1440p kann man noch gut erkennen, aber bei 2160p wird es teilweise sehr schwierig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrift kann man ja grade noch so erkennen, aber die Symbole auf der Minimap kann man nicht mehr auseinanderhalten.

Habe eben die Karte ein wenig auf Overclocking getestet und dabei den Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark genutzt.

Ohne Spannungserhöhung laufen 2000 Mhz Boost grade noch so stabil (120% Powertarget). FPS AVG: 121,5

EDIT: Auch mit 100mV mehr ist bei 2000 MHz Boost schluss.

Out of the Box liegen 1848 MHz Boost stabil an. FPS AVG: 119,4. 

Wegen 2 FPS  werde ich sie bestimmt nicht übertakten. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass ich keine Tools (Afterburner etc) mitlaufen lassen muss. 
Das hat wiederum den Vorteil, dass Steam sofort nach Boot funktioniert und keinen Neustart benötigt.


----------



## -Gizmo (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die Schrift kann man ja grade noch so erkennen, aber die Symbole auf der Minimap kann man nicht mehr auseinanderhalten.



Ja, so etwas ist natürlich ärgerlich, keine frage. Hoffe das in Zukunft Spieleschmieden auf genau diese Thematik noch besser eingehen werden "Ingame".

Texte / Symbole Groß und vernünftig lesbar bzw. veränderbar in den größen.

OT: Die Taktraten sind doch voll in ordnung die Du getestet hattest, sag ja, die Gamerock ist ne geile Karte.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin auch zufrieden. Da ich sowieso nicht der große Overclocker bin, werde ich es auch erstmal sein lassen. Die Leistung reicht auch so locker für 1080p.
Und mit Fast Sync muss ich mir auch keine Gedanken mehr um Tearing machen. Damit kann ich mich von VSync in den meisten Spielen verabschieden. Die Games von Bethesda wie Fallout und Skyrim bilden hier die Ausnahme, da die Physik ja an die FPS geknüpft ist.

Bisher hatte ich VSnyc es aus 2 Gründen an:

1. Wegen dem Tearing. Weil mich Bildzereißer einfach stören ... Das hat sich mit Fast Sync ohne große Einstellarbeiten für jedes Spiel einzeln erledigt.
2. Um den Sturm und die Erhitzung neben mir zu zu zügeln. Teil 2 hat sich mit der GameRock jetzt auch erledigt.

Jetzt höre ich auch die Vögel ohne Headset wenn Franklin im Wald joggt. Das Teil ist flüsterleise:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die Werte (Power, Temperatur, Ausnutzung, % Lüfterdrehzahl, GPU-Takt. FPS) der Gamerock nach 30 Minuten GTA V. Einstellungen alles auf Ultra mit 4xMSAA und TXAA - Reflektionen 8xMSAA.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier von der GTX980Ti nach ca. der gleichen Zeit und den selben Einstellungen.

Das Latency-Problem ist bei mir mit dem Hotfix-Treiber auch Geschichte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kleine update von 16GB auf 32GB aufgerüstet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kleines Update was Spulenfiepen angeht:

Man kann leichtes Spulenfiepen ab ca. 1500 FPS wahrnehmen (verifiziert mit 3DMark IceStorm Extrem) ... Ist FastSync aktiv werden die FPS aber schon bei 605 FPS gedeckelt. Damit gibt es auch keine akkustische Belästigung mehr in Gamemenüs wie beispielsweise Witcher 3, dass auf über 2500 FPS hochschießt.

Die Karte begeistert mich immer mehr, je länger ich sie im Einsatz habe.


----------



## iTryX (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier stand Mist 

Kann eigentlich etwas passieren, wenn ich trotz Spulenfieben ohne FPS Limit spiele?

@FortuneHunter Du hattest du davor Spulenfieben, und jetzt nicht mehr, oder wie versteh ich das?


----------



## Chinaquads (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spulenfiepen ist ganz normal und nicht schädlich. Ausser für deine ohren. Limitier die fps doch auf 60, dann sollte das spulenfiepen weg sein


----------



## iTryX (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen ist ganz normal und nicht schädlich. Ausser für deine ohren. Limitier die fps doch auf 60, dann sollte das spulenfiepen weg sein



Habs auf 200 limitiert, 60 sind mir in CSGO zu wenig 
Mit 200 FPS höre ich auch nur Spulenfieben, wenn ich mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse geh.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter Du hattest du davor Spulenfieben, und jetzt nicht mehr, oder wie versteh ich das?



Nein, dass Spulenfiepen wäre noch immer da wenn ich über 1500 FPS kommen würde ... Aber da FastSync sowieso alle FPS größer 605 radikal wegschneidet, habe ich kein Spulenfiepen mehr.

Aber FPS über 240 haben sowieso 0 Nutzen. Selbst die besten Monitore kommen nicht höher in der Hz-Rate.
Limitiert CS:GO nicht sowieso in diesem Bereich? Kann es selbst nicht testen, da ich es nicht in meiner Bibliothek habe.

FastSync war bei mir schon aktiv ohne das ich es gemerkt habe ... Habe es erst bemerkt, als ich den Icestorm Extreme Test gemacht habe, weil meine GTX980Ti dort locker über 1000 FPS gekommen ist und die GTX1080 plötzlich bei genau 605 FPS limitiert hat ... Eine Suche in den Treibereinstellungen hat dann Licht ins ganze gebracht. Ich war arg verwundert, warum alle Test von 3DMark bessser ausfielen außer diesem.


----------



## MrSonii (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JobCenter schrieb:


> Es sind 6cm.



Danke für die Info, puh das ist schon ne Ansage^^


----------



## iTryX (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nein, dass Spulenfiepen wäre noch immer da wenn ich über 1500 FPS kommen würde ... Aber da FastSync sowieso alle FPS größer 605 radikal wegschneidet, habe ich kein Spulenfiepen mehr.
> 
> Aber FPS über 240 haben sowieso 0 Nutzen. Selbst die besten Monitore kommen nicht höher in der Hz-Rate.
> Limitiert CS:GO nicht sowieso in diesem Bereich? Kann es selbst nicht testen, da ich es nicht in meiner Bibliothek habe.
> ...



CSGO limitiert glaube ich bei 300 ^^
Soviel ich mich noch erinnere 

Hat FastSync irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber FPs Limitierung in EVGA Precision X ?


----------



## HisN (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Nutzen der hohen FPS liegen nicht in der Darstellung alleine, sondern in der Steuerung. Je höher die FPS desto direkter und genauer die Steuerung. Warum vergessen das alle immer? Das hat mal gar nix mit dem Monitor zu tun, sondern ist auf einem 60hz Teil genau so wie auf einem 144er. Also ist in der Beziehung gar nix unnütz.


----------



## iTryX (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Die Nutzen der hohen FPS liegen nicht in der Darstellung alleine, sondern in der Steuerung. Je höher die FPS desto direkter und genauer die Steuerung. Warum vergessen das alle immer? Das hat mal gar nix mit dem Monitor zu tun, sondern ist auf einem 60hz Teil genau so wie auf einem 144er. Also ist in der Beziehung gar nix unnütz.



Und bei mir desto höher desto mehr fiepen 
200 müssten doch ausreichen, oder nicht?


----------



## HisN (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das musst Du für Dich alleine entscheiden, was für Dich ausreicht. Ich hab einen 120 FPS Limiter laufen 

Fast Sync limitiert intern die Engine nicht. D.h. wenn es richtig funktioniert rechnet CSGO intern mit 300FPS, gibt aber nur vsync an den Monitor weiter.


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leute ich überlege meine 980 Ti gegen eine 1070 Palit GameRock zu tauschen. Würde mich aber 60€ Aufpreis kosten. Denkt ihr es lohnt sich?


----------



## HisN (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Definiere "es lohnt sich"

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aufpreis von 60€ für die Vorteile wie Stromverbrauch,bessere DX12 Leistung,2GB mehr V-Ram,aber dafür weniger Leistung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gegebenenfalls auch leisere Kühlung. Kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht weiß welchen GTX980Ti du hattest.

Ich habe keine Sidegrade sondern ein Upgrade gamacht ... Bei 60 € wäre ich wahrscheinlich aber auch bei einer GTX1070 schwach geworden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man bei der Gainward Phoenix die LED ansteuern?
Über Nvidias Experience gibt es ja den LED Visualizer aber der hat leider keine Auswirkungen.


Edit:

Ah über das ExperTool geht es


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei Palit wird der Thundermaster dafür  benutzt.  Probiere es mal damit.
Ist halt die gleiche Firma.


----------



## iTryX (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Gainward Phoenix die LED ansteuern?
> Über Nvidias Experience gibt es ja den LED Visualizer aber der hat leider keine Auswirkungen.
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm Palit Thundermaster.
Bei meiner EVGA FTW funktioniert es aber auch über Nvidia Experience.


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Behält die EVGA die LED Einstellung auch nach einem Neustart des PCs? Ich hatte nämlich gelesen, dass jemand das Problem hatte, dass die Karte nach dem Neustart immer in der Standard LED Farbe leutet.


----------



## Hogan (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo ihr grad von CSGO redet, seitdem ich von meiner 7950 auf die 1070 umgestiegen bin, läuft das spiel nicht mehr so rund bei mir. Früher konnte ich immer auf 1440p spielen, hatte nie wirklich probleme, jetzt, mit der 1070, brechen meine FPS stellenweise so stark ein, dass ich es als Ruckeln empfinde (Einbrüche auf bis zu 120FPS). High-Detail -> LOW-Detail bringt etwas, aber immernoch schlecht. Multicorerendering ist an. Habe mit verschiedenen Launchoptionen ebenfalls rumprobiert, keine Änderung.

GPU-Auslastung ist immer < 40%
CPU-Aulastung ist immer < 90%

Keine Temperaturprobleme. GeFroce experience hab ich auch runtergeschmissen. Aktueller Treiber ist drauf.

Hat jemand ne Idee? Es wurmt mich echt, dass ich mit der x-fach schnelleren Karte schlechter spielen kann als zuvor.




EDIT THEMA LED:

Bei mir bleibt die Farbe eingestellt bei jedem Start, obwohl ich das Precision X tool nicht starte.


----------



## Korn86 (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Hogan schrieb:


> Wo ihr grad von CSGO redet, seitdem ich von meiner 7950 auf die 1070 umgestiegen bin, läuft das spiel nicht mehr so rund bei mir. Früher konnte ich immer auf 1440p spielen, hatte nie wirklich probleme, jetzt, mit der 1070, brechen meine FPS stellenweise so stark ein, dass ich es als Ruckeln empfinde (Einbrüche auf bis zu 120FPS). High-Detail -> LOW-Detail bringt etwas, aber immernoch schlecht. Multicorerendering ist an. Habe mit verschiedenen Launchoptionen ebenfalls rumprobiert, keine Änderung.
> 
> GPU-Auslastung ist immer < 40%
> CPU-Aulastung ist immer < 90%
> ...




Ich vermute mal dass bei der GTX 1070 einfach die Speicherbandbreite limitiert...


----------



## iTryX (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal dass bei der GTX 1070 einfach die Speicherbandbreite limitiert...



Bei mir passiert das aber nicht.
Immer 240 FPS, da ich es limitiert habe.

@Own3er Bei mir behält sie es.


----------



## sigah (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da meine Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix - Golden Sample meinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt, geht sie jetzt zurück geht. Ich bin grunsätzlich aber mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.
Daher werde ich vermutlich zur Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix - Golden Sample greifen.
Das einzige was mich noch ein wenig zögern lässt bzgl. der Palit/Gainward-Karten, ist dass es ja wie folgt aussieht oder?:
Gainward Phoenix ~ Palit Gamerock
Gainward Phoenix - Golden Sample ~ kein Palit-Äquivalent
Gainward Phoenix- Golden Sample: Goes Like Hell ~ Palit Gamerock Premium

Wenn ich jetzt zur Golden Sample greife bin ich also etwas höher als die Gamerock (Non-Premium) [1645Mhz zu 1708Mhz]
Also würde ich klar zur Gainward greifen (GLH u. Gamerock PE sind bei MF nicht auf Lager).
Jetzt hätte ich aber gerne das G-Panel, welches bei der Gamerock Premium dabei ist und außerdem passt das weiss-blaue Design besser zu meinem weissen MB und weissen Tower. 

Daher meine Frage (die ich hier so ähnlich, glaube ich schonmal gestellt habe^^):
Gibt es wenn man übertaktet überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen den fünf Karten oder kann man die alle problemlos auf das OC-Niveau einer GLH/GRE bringen. Also nicht nur den GLH/GRE-Standardtakt, sondern auf die Werte, die sich bei letztgenannten Karten mit Übertaktung erreichen lassen.
Sind die 5 Karten exakt baugleich und die Abstufungen nur für jemanden der ungerne mögliche Garantieansprüche verlieren möchte und daher eine ab Werk höher getaktete Karte nimmt oder wurde da im Rahmen der Serienstreuung "besser und belastbarere" Chip in der höherpreisigen Modellen verbaut o.Ä.?^^


----------



## Simondasding (7. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also die beiden Palits müssten baugleich sein, haben aber unterschiedliche Bios-Versionen bezüglich Power-Limit mein ich. Du solltest aber jeden non Premium auf Premium Level bekommen wenn du nicht ultra ultra ultra Pech beim Chip hast. Beim OC sieht das mein ich anders aus, da die Premium/GHL ein höheres Standard-PL hat, daher im zweifel mehr Spielraum hat und höher kommt. Pauschal lässt sich da dennoch keine klare Aussage treffen, da dir bei der Premium/GHL nur ein höherer Mindesttakt garantiert wird. So kann es sein das du ne Premium mit miesem Chip hast und ne non Premium mit top-Chip und die non Premium höheres OC schafft, obwohl sie eigentlich langsamer ist. Das ist beim OC immer so ne Wundertüte. Aber das Level der Premium sollte man im Normalfall auch mit dem non Premium Model erreichen, wenn man nicht komplett Pech mim Chip hat.

Jedoch haben(bei Palit laut PCGH guck aber nomma, bei Gainward KP) beide, also sowohl mit als auch ohne Premium ein Dual-Bios. Dann kannst du gefahrlos eins flashen, da ja noch eins, was in jedem Fall klappt da ist (trotzdem  beide vorher testen ob die Karte läuft, da sonst vlt auf das eigentlich funktionierende Bios auch keine Garantie bekommen könntest, wenn du das flashen verbockst und das andere vom Hersteller aus kaputt ist) 
und du kannst dich beim anderen austoben. Mit dem gleichen Bios sind es die gleichen Karten so weit ich weiß. Aber obacht die Jetstreams haben zwar fast den gleichen Kühler, aber kein Dual-Bios, nur die Gamerock haben das.


----------



## jeamal (8. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hätte ein paar Fragen zu 1070 Besitzern, speziell geht es um die EVGA FTW.

Um wieviel MHz könnt ihr Die Taktfrequenz stabil anheben?
Speicher?
Spulenfiepen/ Rasseln?
ASIC?

Meine FTW packt max. +100MHz, boostet dann  mit 1999MHz-2025MHz. Mehr geht nicht.
Speicher geht bis zu +400MHz, allerdings limitiert dann das Powertarget von max. 112% und die  GPU Taktrate geht runter auf 1950MHz.
Außerdem nehme ich von der Karte ein leichtes Rasseln der Coils war, wird mit V-Sync etwas weniger. Allgemein aber lauter als bei meiner alten GTX980 Ref.
ASIC steht bei -60,1%.

Das leichte rasseln der Spulen stört mich etwas, überlege schon umzutauschen. Wie ist das bei euch?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Über EVGA Precision habe ich "K-Boost" aktiviert, und wollte es wieder ausschalten. -> BlueScreen. Half nur eine Deinstallation des Treibers und der Presicion Software.
Mitgelieferte 2x6Pin auf 8Pin Adapter stinken bestialisch (Ummantelung der Kabel) und die Pins sind so Schief in der Buchse, dass sie nicht in die Grafikkarte passen , somit unbrauchbar
Positiv bisher, dass die Karte wirklich sehr leise ist und an sich sehr gut verarbeitet ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jeamal schrieb:


> Hätte ein paar Fragen zu 1070 Besitzern, speziell geht es um die EVGA FTW.
> 
> Um wieviel MHz könnt ihr Die Taktfrequenz stabil anheben?
> Speicher?
> ...



Grundtakt ist bei meiner Karte 1607 Mhz. Von da aus boostet sie konstant je nach Game auf 1962 - 1987 Mhz.
Von diesem Takt aus kann ich so noch auf ca. 150 Mhz stabil übertakten. (2126 Mhz)
Speichertakt ist mit dem OC Takt auf max 4500 Mhz stabil übertaktbar.
Ohne manuellen GPU Takt OC stabil je nach Game 4700 - 4750 Mhz.

ASIC Wert konnte ich über GPU-Z zumindest nicht auslesen.
Spulenfiepen erst ab 500 fps störend zu vernehmen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



sigah schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage (die ich hier so ähnlich, glaube ich schonmal gestellt habe^^):
> Gibt es wenn man übertaktet überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen den fünf  Karten oder kann man die alle problemlos auf das OC-Niveau einer GLH/GRE bringen. Also nicht nur den GLH/GRE-Standardtakt, sondern auf die Werte, die sich bei letztgenannten Karten mit Übertaktung erreichen lassen.
> Sind die 5 Karten exakt baugleich und die Abstufungen nur für jemanden  der ungerne mögliche Garantieansprüche verlieren möchte und daher eine  ab Werk höher getaktete Karte nimmt oder wurde da im Rahmen der  Serienstreuung "besser und belastbarere" Chip in der höherpreisigen  Modellen verbaut o.Ä.?^^



Das G-Panel ist nicht dabei, man kann nur Bundels kaufen die ein solches in enthalten ... Dabei ist es egal ob Premium oder nicht. Hier mal ein Beispiel mit einer GTX1070 Gamerock: Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock + G-Panel, bei notebooksbilliger.de

Was die Übertaktung angeht ... Gamerock und Gamerock Premium sind von der Platine, Kühlung, Stromversorgung gleich. Wie stabil du übertakten kannst ist eher von deinem Glück in der Chiplotterie abhängig, den von der Karte. Da beide über ein Dual-Bios verfügen kannst du das Premium-Bios ohne Probleme auch auf die Gamerock flashen. 
Der einzige Unterschied im Bios dürfte das etwas höhere Powertarget sein und die etwas höhere Werksübertaktung.

Ich habe ja die Gamerock. Bei mir würde auch ein höheres Powertarget nichts nutzen, denn sie fährt nicht mal das normale voll aus, wenn der Chip bei ca. 2030 MHz in Rise of the Tomb Raider dicht macht. Egal ob ich 120% Target und 100 mV drauf gebe oder nicht. Da das Powerlimit laut Afterburner nicht mal angekratzt wird.
Dank der hervoragenden Kühlung hält die Karte dafür aber jeden Boost den man erreicht sehr stabil. Bei meiner GTX980Ti ist dieser immer wieder eingebrochen, weil die Karte gerne 83°C erreicht hat. Anders die GTX1080 Gamerock. Ich habe das ganze Wochenende getestet (mit dem Boost out of the Box) und nie Werte höher 70°C gesehen. Und in meinem Zimmer war es nicht grade kühl (Dachzimmer).

Ich habe ein zur rechten Seite hin offenenes Gehäuse (Corsair Carbide 500R-Großer Mesh Ausschnitt) und kann dir nicht sagen, wann die Lüfter anspringen, ohne ein OSD laufen zu haben. Die gedrosselten Lüfter meines Gehäuses "übertönen" die der Grafikkarte immer. Nur wenn ich bewußt eine höhere Drehzahl einstelle, dann sind sie zu hören. Eine Wohltat für die Ohren und eigentlich auch der Hauptgrund die Karte zu kaufen. Ich wollte keinen Sturm mehr in jedem Spiel.



jeamal schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen/ Rasseln?
> ASIC?



Angaben ob andere Spulenfiepen haben oder nicht nutzen dir wenig ... Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Die erste Auflage der Fury X. Da war es aber die Pumpe nicht die Karte) ist das ganz individuell. Ich hatte dieses mal mal wieder Glück. Spulenfiepen fängt bei mir erst bei 1500 FPS leicht an und ist ab >2000 FPS überhaupt erst so wahrnehmbar, dass man mit Sicherheit sagen kann dass es fiept. Wird aber locker von jeden noch so leisen Gamesound übertönt.
Bei anderen kann beim gleichen Hersteller und geicher Karte schon bei 100 FPS Schluss sein.

ASIC lässt sich aktuell noch bei keiner der Pascal-Karten richtig Auslesen. Meine hat angeblich 90,8% ... Die Übertaktungsversuche ergeben da aber ein ganz anderes Bild ... Ab 2030 Mhz ist essig im Karton.
Kratz mich persönlich aber wenig, denn auf die 2-4 FPS kann ich auch gut verzichten ... Ich betreibe sie nur mit Werksübertaktung.


----------



## iTryX (8. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jeamal schrieb:


> Hätte ein paar Fragen zu 1070 Besitzern, speziell geht es um die EVGA FTW.
> 
> Um wieviel MHz könnt ihr Die Taktfrequenz stabil anheben?
> Speicher?
> ...



Max. Takt habe ich noch nicht getestet, sie läuft bei mir auf 2025 bis 2075.
Speicher habe ich nicht oced.
Spulenfieben habe ich, im höheren Bereich (250+) sogar ganz ordentlich, darunter nichts.
Hab die FPS auf 144 limitiert, also höre ich davon nichts mehr.
Finde lieder kein Programm was mich die FPS auf 200 locken lässt...
MSI Afterburner locked nur beim Aufnehmen... 

Die mitgelieferten Kabel stinken wirklich, da hast du recht


----------



## Mr_Minister (9. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jeamal schrieb:


> Hätte ein paar Fragen zu 1070 Besitzern, speziell geht es um die EVGA FTW.
> 
> Um wieviel MHz könnt ihr Die Taktfrequenz stabil anheben?
> Speicher?
> ...



Ich kann meine nicht stabil auf 2100 MHz takten. 2050-2075 sind aber drin und +500 MHz Speicherübertaktung. Merkwürdig, dass du ins PL läufst, ich bin da bei meinen OC Tests nie in die Nähe gekommen. 
Ist halt Glückssache was man für einen Chip bekommt, aber 2100 MHz scheinen durchaus einige Chips nicht stabil schaffen zu können. Welches Tool zeigt dir deinen ASIC Wert an? GPU-Z kann das bei mir nicht.

BTW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit EVGAs Step Up Programm? Wie lange muss man da üblicherweise warten, bis man die neue Karte bekommt?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So hab jetzt mal das max. im FireStrike Ultra mit meiner Plattform rausgequetscht und 4839 Punkte erreicht. 
X5660 @ 4,2 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 1070 @ 2100/4800 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Verbrauch meiner Karte war dabei bis zu ca. 244 Watt hoch gestiegen. (230 Watt @ stock, 106% PT als Höchstwert im Benchmark)
Das dazu, das die normalen Karten beim ocen nichts in PL kämen. ^^


Muss mal mit dem Ivy meiner Freundin nochmal ausprobieren, was noch so geht.
Zumindest konnte ich so herausfinden das Speichertakt wesentlich mehr bringt als GPU Takt. Zumindest im 3D Mark.


----------



## jeamal (9. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für eure Rückmeldung Leute. 

Habe jetzt mal ein stabiles OC Setting gefunden, was die Karte packt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(getestet mit Furmark)

Interessant ist das das Powertarget schon mit 110% bei 1950MHz fast ausgelastet ist. Habe ich wohl ein wirklich "schlechtes" Modell erwischt. Oder liegt das am Furmark? Werde mal den Firestrike testen.

Zum Spulen rasseln möchte ich noch sagen, dass man es eigentlich nur hört, wenn man mit dem Ohr nah in Richtung Grafikkarte geht. Aus dem Gehäuse heraus (geschlossen) hört man es nicht. Ist das bei euch auch so oder nehmt ihr das "rasseln" bzw. "fiepen" der Kondensatoren auch dem dem Gehäuse heraus war?

Das ganze klingt bei mir in etwa so:
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW coil whine - YouTube

Ist das normal? Können das die anderen 1070 Besitzer auch so bestätigen oder ist speziell das FTW Modell betroffen?

Edit: Hier nochmal zu hören (ganz so extrem ist es bei nicht, aber kommt schon in die Richtung)  Bin also nicht der einzige, der es wahrnimmt.
Evga gtx 1070 Ftw coil whine on high loads. - YouTube


----------



## iTryX (9. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jeamal schrieb:


> Danke für eure Rückmeldung Leute.
> 
> Habe jetzt mal ein stabiles OC Setting gefunden, was die Karte packt:
> 
> ...



Hab das gleiche Problem mit meiner EVGA GTX 1070 FTW, klingt auch  so.
Aus dem Gehäuse höre ich es aber nur, wenn ich mit den Ohr an das Seitenfenster gehe. (wenn ich die fps nicht locke)
Außer bei Extreme Situationen, wie Minecraft, wo man schonmal 3000fps+ hat, da ist es dann schon zuhören, auch aus dem Gehäuse.
Würde gerne meine FPS auf 200 locken, kenn aber kein Programm dazu, EVGA Precision X kann nur bis 144...


----------



## -H1N1- (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

An die 1080 Besitzer:

Ich überlege grad doch auf eine 1080 zu wechseln und wollte wissen, ob die sich auch so gut undervolten lässt.
Mit welchem Verbrauch bei welchem Takt kann ich ungefähr rechnen?


----------



## C_17 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab auch eine Sc. Aber mir gefällt es auch sehr gut das Bild. ^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zum Thema Framelimiter ...
Mit dem RTSS (RivaTunerStaticServer) lassen sich die Frames beliebig  fixieren, also auch 200 Frames. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob Precision das für  ein OSD ebenfalls nutzt (denke aber schon)...
Zur Anfrage Undervolting ...
Die UV-Geschichte  (Curve) per Afterburner ist eine feine Sache. Mit unter 1.0V "fahre ich  Taktraten" mit 2,0GHz Boostclock & dies mündet @Maxlast mit einem PT  von 85% =~185Watt. Ich bin begeistert & die Taktraten sind mit  solch einer Spannung für sämtliche Games bisher stabil & ich kann  damit klaglos daddeln.
Hier mal einige Screens von GTA5 @1440p mit MSAA 4-Fach, Gras sehr hoch & restliche Settings @Max ...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind hier Leute die eine GTX 1080 haben und diese unter Wasser gesetzt haben?

Könnt ihr mir paar Fragen beantworten.:

-Welche Grafikkarte habt ihr?
-Wie hoch taktet diese bzw stabil und Temp?
-Mit welchem Kühler?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mein Kumpel hat eines  inno3d unter Wasser.
Sie taktet stabile 2154mhz bei, glaube, 54 Grad.

Kühler weiss ich nicht.


----------



## iTryX (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Zum Thema Framelimiter ...
> Mit dem RTSS (RivaTunerStaticServer) lassen sich die Frames beliebig  fixieren, also auch 200 Frames. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob Precision das für  ein OSD ebenfalls nutzt (denke aber schon)...
> Zur Anfrage Undervolting ...
> Die UV-Geschichte  (Curve) per Afterburner ist eine feine Sache. Mit unter 1.0V "fahre ich  Taktraten" mit 2,0GHz Boostclock & dies mündet @Maxlast mit einem PT  von 85% =~185Watt. Ich bin begeistert & die Taktraten sind mit  solch einer Spannung für sämtliche Games bisher stabil & ich kann  damit klaglos daddeln.
> Hier mal einige Screens von GTA5 @1440p mit MSAA 4-Fach, Gras sehr hoch & restliche Settings @Max ...



Das Problem ist, dass sich RVTSS nicht starten lässt, es kommt immer ein Updatefehler, also er kann sich nicht verbinden oder sowas...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann deinstalliere diesen & sauge Dir mal die aktuellste Version 6.4.1 & hoffentlich gibt es dann keine Probs ...


----------



## iTryX (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Dann deinstalliere diesen & sauge Dir mal die aktuellste Version 6.4.1 & hoffentlich gibt es dann keine Probs ...



Hab die 6.4.1 ^^
Hier mal ein Screenshot:

RVSS lässt sich auch nicht deinstallieren, da er aktiv ist, abe rim Taskamanager wurde er beendet..


----------



## Madfurion (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hatte das Problem auch mit der Meldung, nachdem ich aber in den Einstellungen die suche nach Updates auf nie gestellt habe ist das verschwunden.


----------



## Kiryu (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Meldung ist normal, die Server existieren nicht mehr.

Auf die Idee die Updatesuche einfach zu deaktivieren bin ich allerdings nicht gekommen, danke für den Tipp.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## iTryX (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann den Riva Tuner aber nicht mal starten?
Ich drücke drauf, es kommt die Meldung und das wars.
Habe gerade versucht sie zu deinstalliern, funktioniert nicht da er aktiv ist, obwohl er nicht im Taskmanager vorhanden ist..


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> RVSS lässt sich auch nicht deinstallieren, da er aktiv ist, abe rim Taskamanager wurde er beendet..


Wie geht denn das?^^
Beende bzw. schließe mal Precision & dann sollte eigentlich der RTSS auch nicht mehr aktiv sein und ggf. deaktivierst mal die Updatefunktion im AB/Precision ...

*edit:*
Überprüfe auch noch die ausgeblendete Symbolleiste & falls das Prog (RTSS) noch aktiv ist, dann beendest es über die Symbolleiste.


----------



## Lok92 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Simondasding schrieb:


> . Aber obacht die Jetstreams haben zwar fast den gleichen Kühler, aber kein Dual-Bios, nur die Gamerock haben das.



Deine Aussage stimmt leider nicht genau, ich hatte auch erst meine Zweifel. Da ich in der PCGH Zeitschrift ebenfalls gelesen habe dass das Dual Bios bei den Jetstream nicht vorhanden ist. Habe mich aber selbst vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen, auf der Palit Homepage wird für die Jetstream Karten ein Dual Bios vorgeschrieben: 

1080: :alit Products - GeForce(R) GTX 1080 JetStream ::

1070: :alit Products - GeForce(R) GTX 1070 JetStream  ::

Ebenfalls ist der Dual Bios Schalter auf der Karte zusehen hänge Bilder dran handelt sich bei der Karte um eine Jetstream 1070 die momentan mit dem Bios der Gamerock Premium läuft  

Und das Dual Bios funktioniert natürlich, habe auf Schalter Stellung 1 das Original Bios der Jetstream und auf Schalter Stellung 2 das Bios der Gamerock Premium.
lg


----------



## iTryX (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das?^^
> Beende bzw. schließe mal Precision & dann sollte eigentlich der RTSS auch nicht mehr aktiv sein und ggf. deaktivierst mal die Updatefunktion im AB/Precision ...
> 
> *edit:*
> Überprüfe auch noch die ausgeblendete Symbolleiste & falls das Prog (RTSS) noch aktiv ist, dann beendest es über die Symbolleiste.




Hab den Fehler gefunden, wenn ich in der Suchleiste Riva Tuner eingebe und ihn ausführe, startet er nicht.
Wenn ich allerdings ihn über die Symbolleiste ausführe, klappt es.
komisch.
Na gut, was solls, danke!


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe gelesen, dass die Gamerock Karten eine Heatpipe mehr haben wie die Jetstream?
[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (GP104) Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 102

Habe mir übrigens noch die EVGA 1070 FTW bestellt, sollte morgen da sein.
Lohnt es sich da, direkt die WLP zu wechseln, oder ist die EVGA Paste gut?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

"Lohnt" sich bestimmt nicht & wenn, dann ggf. in einigen Jährchen. Da Du aber deine kommende 1070er sicherlich tweaken & uv wirst, "lohnt" sich das schon 2x nicht.


----------



## Dellwin (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe gelesen, dass die Gamerock Karten eine Heatpipe mehr haben wie die Jetstream?
> [Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (GP104) Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 102
> 
> Habe mir übrigens noch die EVGA 1070 FTW bestellt, sollte morgen da sein.
> Lohnt es sich da, direkt die WLP zu wechseln, oder ist die EVGA Paste gut?



Machst du ein SLI aus 2 1070ern? Oder weist deine Jetztige einen Defekt auf?


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollte gute Wärmeleitpaste auftragen, alles schön vorbereitet, Karte ausgebaut und dann sehe ich, dass dort 2 Schrauben mit Garantiestickern beklebt sind, heisst also, sobald die weg sind, ist Garantie auch futsch...
Daraufhin habe ich freundlich bei Palit angefragt, ob es denn möglich ist, die WLP zu erneuern, ohne das die Garantie flöten geht etc.
Habe denen auch gesagt, dass die Karte mir ansonsten gut gefällt, auch wenn die nur 2 Jahre Garantie geben und ich die ungern Widerrufe deswegen...

Die haben folgendes geantwortet:

Thank you for the mail.

According to our warranty policy when the graphic card have one of below conditions then it will be out of warranty.
1. Removing or changing the original fan from the Palit graphic card.
2. The warranty sticker is missing or damaged.
3. The S/N sticker is missing or damaged and can’t be recognized.
Please kindly be notified.

We use good quality thermal grease (X23-7762) on the GPU.
It’s not necessary to change the thermal grease.

Please consider more before you take this movement.
Thanks.

Palit Support
Palit Microsystem Ltd.

Dann zahle ich lieber 30€ mehr für eine (im Endeffekt nach OC) gleich schnelle EVGA FTW (ab Werk ist die FTW natürlich schneller) und kann mit der Karte machen was ich will (Kühler austauschen / Übertakten etc) alles von der Garantie (übrigens 3 Jahre) abgedeckt + 
alle schwärmen ja vom Support, falls was ist..., fühle ich mich bei denen auf jeden Fall besser aufgehoben. Also adios Palit und willkommen EVGA, ist auf jeden Fall die hochwertigere Karte die FTW. Denke alles in allem doch wohl besser als die Palit.
Vllt mache ich auch step up auf die 1080, soll angeblich +130€ kosten ausgehend von der FTW.


----------



## PhilippF (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Will mir eine GTX 1080 Strix OC zulegen, hat jemand ne Ahnung wann und wo ich die bekommen werde. Nirgends ist sie erhältlich und keine gibt ein genaues Lieferdatum...


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird schwer.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum soll es denn ne Strix werden?


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weil sie sexy ist. 
Bin schon wieder weg.
Bin ja der einsam Strix Ritter hier!


----------



## Dellwin (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Duvar: Also sry aber ich sehe den Fehler hier bei dir. Du kannst nicht einfach eine Grafikkarte kaufen ohne dich zu informieren und dann verlangen,das du den Kühler abmontieren darfst um die WLP zu tauschen. Es ist nämlich allgemein bekannt,das ein Kühlertausch bei den meisten Herstellern zu Garantieverlust führt.

Ansonsten kann ich dir sagen,das du mit der 1070 FTW von Evga eine sehr sehr gute Wahl getroffen hast,die wird immer in großen Tönen gelobt. Und JA,bei Evga verlierst du dadurch nicht die Garantie.Der Support soll auch echt gut sein. Dann mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Weil sie sexy ist.


Tut mir leid, aber ne Grafikkarte nach Aussehen kaufen ist dumm.


----------



## Mr_Minister (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Dann zahle ich lieber 30€ mehr für eine (im Endeffekt nach OC) gleich schnelle EVGA FTW (ab Werk ist die FTW natürlich schneller) und kann mit der Karte machen was ich will (Kühler austauschen / Übertakten etc) alles von der Garantie (übrigens 3 Jahre) abgedeckt +
> alle schwärmen ja vom Support, falls was ist..., fühle ich mich bei denen auf jeden Fall besser aufgehoben. Also adios Palit und willkommen EVGA, ist auf jeden Fall die hochwertigere Karte die FTW. Denke alles in allem doch wohl besser als die Palit.
> Vllt mache ich auch step up auf die 1080, soll angeblich +130€ kosten ausgehend von der FTW.



Hab mich auch fürs Step Up angemeldet, ich muss einen Aufpreis von 165 € zahlen auf die 1080 ACX 3.0. Finde ich aber auch ganz ok.


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ne Grafikkarte nach Aussehen kaufen ist dumm.



Sieht ist ja auch keine schlechte Karte. Etwas zu teuer. 
Aber das Thema hatten wir ja bereits, das sie angeblich zu laut sei.
Ich hatte sie verbaut und es war ruhe im Karton.
Und wenn sie dabei noch sexy ist...!
Naja. Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, wird die Palit Gamerock verbaut. Sie wartet schon sehnsüchtig zu hause auf mich.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lautstärke ist halt relativ.
Ich kenne genug die neben nem Föhn von Rechner sitzen und es nicht als laut empfinden.


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die sind dann aber 80 jahre alt.

Nee..Mein Kumpel hat seine inno3d 1080 unter Wasser. Und das erste was er sagte, "Boahist dein PC leise"!

Ich bin sogar mit meinemOhr an die Rückseite gegangen und kaum was gehört.
Lüfterliefen auf 54%.
Aber wenn ich sie auf 80-100% gestellt habe, zum benchen, und dann beim offenen gehäuse, Halleluja!
Das sind aber dann auch 4000 U/min.
Das.macht keine ruhig mit.
Aber das sollte man selber testen als auf irgendwelche Tests zu hören.
In dem pcgh vergleichsvidio mit der inno3d ichill hört es sich schlimmer an.
Zumal die inno3d gar nicht so hoch dreht.
Da ist die inno auf noch nicht mal 2000 und daneben die Strix mit 4000u/min.
Natürlich ist diese dann lauter.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Prozentzahlen sagen garnichts aus, wenn dann Lüfterdurchmesser und Drehzahl.
Dazu kommt noch die Anzahl der Lüfter und eventuelle Lüfter im Gehäuse und deren Durchmesser+Drehzahl.
Bei der Asus sinds zB 3x90mm, wenn die mit sagen wir mal 1800rpm laufen, sind die alles andere als leise.
Die Lüfter meiner 1070 Super Jetstream laufen meist mit 1100rpm und das ist noch ok, aber auch ohne Probleme hörbar.

Btw, die Leute sind keine 80 Jahre alt.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mr_Minister schrieb:


> Hab mich auch fürs Step Up angemeldet, ich muss einen Aufpreis von 165 € zahlen auf die 1080 ACX 3.0. Finde ich aber auch ganz ok.



Von einer 1070 FTW?
Ach man nimmt immer den Preis als Grundlage den mal gezahlt hat sehe ich grad.
Kann man eigentlich auch von der 1070 zB auf eine 1080 Ti upgraden, falls die natürlich innerhalb der 90 Tage raus kommt?
Die Asus Karte ist im Vergleich zu anderen beschi..., ist ja nix neues nur die Hardcore Fans, die sich ihren Kauf schön reden wollen, wollen es nicht einsehen.
Der hat aber seine ASUS wohl zurück geschickt, laut Signatur, gabs eigentlich Doom zu deiner Asus?


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Prozentzahlen sagen garnichts aus, wenn dann Lüfterdurchmesser und Drehzahl.
> Dazu kommt noch die Anzahl der Lüfter und eventuelle Lüfter im Gehäuse und deren Durchmesser+Drehzahl.
> Bei der Asus sinds zB 3x90mm, wenn die mit sagen wir mal 1800rpm laufen, sind die alles andere als leise.
> Die Lüfter meiner 1070 Super Jetstream laufen meist mit 1100rpm und das ist noch ok, aber auch ohne Probleme hörbar.
> ...



Ich kann dich ja leider nicht mehr einladen um dich selbst davon zu überzeugen.
Es war Ruhe.
Ab 60% war sie zu hören, nicht unangenehm, aber da kam sie kaum hin.
Ich kann deine Berechnungen und Vermutungen nicht bestätigen. Ich habe auch nichts davon, sie zu lobpreisen. Ich habe sie ja retourniert.
Ich finde es nur nicht gerade nett, hingestellt zu werden, als wenn ich zu taub sei. Habe extra meinen Kumpel geholt, der Wasserkühlung nutzt. Ohne ihn darauf vorbereitet zu haben, Bestätigt er mich.
Du verlässt dich da auf den  Test und was du dir denkst. Aber das war es auch schon.

Vielleicht hatte ich ja auch Glück.
Aber mein H440 Case ist auch sehr gut isoliert.

Theoretisch sind natürlich  2x120er Lüfter leiser als 3x 90er.
Aber lass die mal hoch drehen auf 2000 Umdrehungen. Dann hörst du sie genau so.

Die Palit, zb, brauch nicht direkt so hoch drehen, wegen dem dicken Kühlkörper.
Aber so schlimm wie die Strix da gestellt wird ist sie nicht.

Bitte nicht einfach Urteilen, was man nicht selbst erlebt hat. Und nicht diejenigen direkt in frage stellen, die es erlebt haben und berichten. 

So, Jo, eine joode Nacht!
Muss morgen einem Berggipfel erklimmen und fit dafür sein.
Bin ja im Urlaub!


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Richtig leise die Asus: 

Lautstarke: Asus Strix OC Edition und Inno3D iChill X3 im Vergleich - YouTube
ASUS STRIX GTX 1080 Noise test - YouTube

3,6 Sone bei 70°C beim Zocken laut PCGH, wenn man zusätzlich noch bissl übertaktet...
Out of the box ist die auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern in Puncto Lautstärke im Hintertreffen, dies braucht man auch nicht schön reden oder mit Sprüchen kommen a la, haste selber getestet etc.
Es gibt genug Seiten die es getestet haben + zig Videos, natürlich hatten die alle ein Modell mit defektem Kühler und du nicht^^


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das hat nichts mit taub zu tun, sondern mit dem Lautstärkeempfinden.
Wenn du schreibst, dass die Lüfter bei 100% auf 4000rpm drehen, dann würden sie rein theoretisch bei 54% auf 2160rpm drehen.
Und das ist für mich alles anderes als leise.
Wenn das für dich ok oder leise ist, dann ist das auch vollkommen ok.
Nur empfinde ich das doch ein wenig anders.
Bevor du jetzt wieder sagst ich habe die Karte nicht gehabt, ich hatte schon genug Karten mit Lüftern um die 90mm hier und hab auch sonst schon ein paar 92mm Lüfter gehabt.
Keiner von denen war für mich bei mehr als ~1200rpm noch als ok bei der Lautstärke zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

3,6 Sone bei knapp 1950 RPM, laut PCGH.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> 3,6 Sone bei knapp über 1900 RPM, auf jeden Fall knapp unter 2000 RPM.


Da brauch ich die sone nicht, 3x90mm bei ~2000rpm sind nicht leise.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Er wird demnächst sehen was leise ist, wenn er die Gamerock hat. Wenn man es nicht anders kennt...


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Er wird demnächst sehen was leise ist, wenn er die Gamerock hat. Wenn man es nicht anders kennt...



Kann ich nur bestätigen ... Ich kann bei meiner Karte nie sagen, wann die Lüfter laufen oder nicht ... Und ich habe auf der mir zugewannten Seite des Gehäuses ein Mesh-Gitter (Corsair Carbide 500R). Meine Gehäuselüfter übertönen locker die Karte.
Und die laufen alles andere als schnell (Noctua PWM-Lüfter 1x 140mm + 2x 120mm) - CPU Kühler Noctua NH-D15:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinzu kommen noch die normalen verbauten Lüfter (2x120mm + 1x200mm), die aber auch nur auf 5V laufen und genauso leise sind.

Die EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX2.0 hatte unter Last meist 83°C und im Vergleich einen regelrechten Sturm entfesselt. Stille Momente in Spielen wurden immer von der Karte übertönt.

Die Palit GTX1080 GameRock ist nicht zu hören und wird nicht wärmer als 70°C.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja 700rpm sind bei nem 140mm schon schnell, aber wenn es unter Vollast ist, dann ist es ok.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX2.0 hatte unter Last meist 83°C und im Vergleich einen regelrechten Sturm entfesselt. Stille Momente in Spielen wurden immer von der Karte übertönt.
> Die Palit GTX1080 GameRock ist nicht zu hören und wird nicht wärmer als 70°C.



Ja, die Erfahrungen kann ich bestätigen. Die EVGA war wirklich verdammt laut gegenüber der Gamerock. Die Palit ist die leiseste Karte, die ich bisher im Rechner hatte. Palit hat da in den letzten Jahren echt was dran getan.


----------



## Mr_Minister (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Von einer 1070 FTW?
> Ach man nimmt immer den Preis als Grundlage den mal gezahlt hat sehe ich grad.
> Kann man eigentlich auch von der 1070 zB auf eine 1080 Ti upgraden, falls die natürlich innerhalb der 90 Tage raus kommt?
> Die Asus Karte ist im Vergleich zu anderen beschi..., ist ja nix neues nur die Hardcore Fans, die sich ihren Kauf schön reden wollen, wollen es nicht einsehen.
> Der hat aber seine ASUS wohl zurück geschickt, laut Signatur, gabs eigentlich Doom zu deiner Asus?



Jo, von einer FTW. Upgrade auf ne Ti dürfte schon möglich sein, aber wer weiß, ob die wirklich innerhalb von 90 Tagen kommt.


----------



## seahawk (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Preisdifferenz zwischen 1070 zd 1080 wird langsam zu extrem. Guckt man sich bei Caseking liegt ne 1070FTW bei 469€ und die 1080FTW bei 769€.  64% Aufpreis


----------



## iTryX (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also eines frag ich mich gerade:
Ihr schreibt um 00:00 und dann wieder un 5:00, schlaft ihr nur 5 Stunden oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Grestorn (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

5 Stunden sind purer Luxus!!!


----------



## MDJ (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Also eines frag ich mich gerade:
> Ihr schreibt um 00:00 und dann wieder un 5:00, schlaft ihr nur 5 Stunden oder wie darf ich das verstehen?



Oder manche sind auf Nachtschicht


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Preisdifferenz zwischen 1070 zd 1080 wird  langsam zu extrem. Guckt man sich bei Caseking liegt ne 1070FTW bei 469€  und die 1080FTW bei 769€.  64% Aufpreis


Leistungsspitze & Exklusivität kostet auch entsprechend & das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. Am Ende "der Nahrungskette" prangert ja auch noch eine Pascal-TitanX & da ist "das Verhältnis" noch ausgeprägter ...


----------



## PhilippF (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum soll es denn ne Strix werden?



Also damals als ich mich informiert hatte stach sie aus der Menge raus und wie Boarder1312 schon sagte ich find sie auch irgendwie sexy, gibt es denn mittlerweile viel bessere alternativen? Sie sollte halt keine störenden Farbakzente haben wie Gelb oder Babyblau zum Beispiel da mein PC ein großes Fenster hat und ich auch sonst darauf achte dass das alles schick aussieht. Solange sie im Idle angenehm ruhig ist stört es mich nicht wenn sie unter Last auch mal ein bisschen lauter wird, da hab ich gute Kopfhörer und eine dicke Soundkarte die mir so wie so explosions Geräusche und Geballer in die Ohren pusten, hauptsächlich kommt es mir auf die Leistung an wenn ich also für weniger Geld was besseres bekommen das nicht Mist aussieht solls mir recht sein.


----------



## Own3r (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wollte auch erst die Asus Strix nehmen, werde mir jetzt aber wohl die EVGA FTW bestellen. Die hat auch ein schlichtes Aussehen und vom vom Gesamtpacket (Leistung/Lautstärke/Kühlung) )genauso gut ist und dabei auch noch billiger.


----------



## BugProfiler (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell im Besitz von 2 x Asus Geforce 1070 Strix OC Grafikkarten, die zweite ist für meinen Bruder.
Beide haben eine unterschiedliche BIOS Version.
G6 Serie O8G -> 86.04.1E.00.21
G7 Serie O8G -> 86.04.1E.00.AE

Nun habe ich diverse Tests und Benchmarks auf dem selben System  durchgeführt. Dabei ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass sich die neuere  Version ".AE" deutlich schlechter im OC Mode schlägt. Schon bei einer  sehr kleinen Übertaktung friert 3D Mark Firestrike an unterschiedlichen  Stellen ein. Auch in Games wie The Witcher und Overwatch kommt es  sporadisch zum Freeze. Leider bekommt man keine Infos zu den  Unterschieden aus dem Netz. 
Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kennt genauere Details über die Anpassungen im neuen BIOS ?

Wäre sehr interessant herauszufinden was sich dahinter verbirgt da die Leistung zwischen den zwei Karten sehr stark variiert.
In den letzten Wochen gab es ja wieder eine Debatte über die sogenannten  Golden Samples die an ausgewählte Leute verschickt werden, bevor die  Karten später in den Handeln kommen. Angeblich hat ASUS und MSI  präperierte Presse-BIOS auf ihre Nullserie aufgespielt. Vor dem  Markteintritt sollte sich die Testergebnisse so deutlicher von den  anderen abheben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



BugProfiler schrieb:


> Wäre sehr interessant herauszufinden was sich dahinter verbirgt da die Leistung zwischen den zwei Karten sehr stark variiert.
> In den letzten Wochen gab es ja wieder eine Debatte über die sogenannten  Golden Samples die an ausgewählte Leute verschickt werden, bevor die  Karten später in den Handeln kommen. Angeblich hat ASUS und MSI  präperierte Presse-BIOS auf ihre Nullserie aufgespielt. Vor dem  Markteintritt sollte sich die Testergebnisse so deutlicher von den  anderen abheben.



1. Ich tippe einfach mal auf den verbauten Grafikchip ... Die Chipqualität schwankt von Chip zu Chip. Während einige ihre Karte auf 2100 MHz bringen ist für manche schon bei 2000 Mhz schluss.

2. Was die "Golden Samples" angeht. Die waren von Haus aus schon in den OC-Mode versetzt. Jeder Tester der sein Geld wert ist hätte das feststellen können. Das ware weder ein besonderes Bios (außer die Einstellung, dass ab Werk schon der OC-Mode aktiv ist) noch etwas, was die Verkaufsversion nicht auch packen könnte indem man sie in den OC-Mode versetzt: Geforce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070 Custom-Designs: Aufregung um "Golden Samples" fur die Presse [Update 3]


----------



## BugProfiler (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi FortuneHunter,
ich dachte auch schon an eine Fertigungtoleranz. Angeblich hat TSMC auch Fertigungsprobleme mit den 1060/1080 Chips.
Hätte jedoch nicht gedacht, dass die Toleranz doch so groß sein kann.
Hast du da schon Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Usern dazu gelesen ?


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe selbst  einen Chip der bei nur 2.000 Mhz dicht macht, während andere mit einer GTX1080 GameRock diese Boostgrenze toppen.
Auch das raufsetzen der Stromzufuhr um 100mV ändert nichts am Ergebnis ... Über 2.000 Mhz ist nichts drin und das Powertarget wird nicht mal ansatzweise angekratzt (Afterburner Ausgabe).
Wenn man den ASIC ausliest soll der Chip angeblich 90,8% haben ... Wäre ja ein Träumchen von Chip. Anmerkung: Das auslesen des ASIC-Werts funktioniert noch nicht mit den GTX10xx

Da ich aber sowieso nicht der große Übertakter bin, ist es mir auch relativ egal ... Die Eigenschaft die mir inzwischen am wichtigsten ist erfüllt sie mit Bravour und das ist die neidrige Lautstärke dank des 2,5 Slot Kühlers.
Ob ich jetzt 5 FPS mehr habe oder nicht ist mir Wurst.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde 

Ich möchte euch ein kurzen Eindruck zu meiner EVGA GTX 1080 FTW geben. Dabei gehe ich von zwei Grundlagen aus. Alle Werte und Ergebnisse beziehen sich auf The Witcher 3 in nativen 3840x2160. Bei diesen Setting wurde die Karte am stärksten belastet wodurch auch die Temperatur und die Taktraten am meisten beansprucht wurden. In anderen Spielen und Benchmarks sehen die Werte teils deutlich besser aus.

Die Karte und deren OVP sind sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und verpackt. Die Karte hat kein Spulenfiepen oder andere Mängel die den Spielspaß lindern. Die Garantieerweiterung auf 5 Jahre habe ich direkt auf der Homepage von EVGA gekauft (25€).

*1) Werkszustand:*

* GPU Takt: 1949Mhz
* Ram Takt: 5004Mhz
* Spannung: 1,031 Volt
* Temperatur: 82 °C
* Lüfterspeed: 69% (~1850-1900rpm)

Fazit: Ich war leicht entäuscht von den Werten da mir persönlich 82°C bei deutlich hörbaren Lüftern zu hoch sind. Wie bereits oben beschrieben wird die Karte in anderen Spielen in 4K Kühler und leiser. Dennoch war ich etwas entäuscht.

*2) Optimierung:*

* GPU Takt: 2000Mhz
* Ram Takt: 5400Mhz
* Spannung: 0,950 Volt
* Temperatur: 72 °C
* Lüfterspeed: 60% (~1600rpm)

Nachdem ich mit Hilfe von MSI Afterburner die Spannung, den Boost, den Ram Takt und die Lüfterkurve angepasst habe, war die Karte wie ausgewechselt. Unter gleichen Bedingungen wird die Karte ~10°C Kühler und Boostet mit 51Mhz mehr (+ Ram Takt). Der Kühler ist nur noch sehr leise im 3D Betrieb höhrbar und stört zu keiner Zeit. Der Ausschlaggebende Punkt war jedoch die Senkung der Spannung. Bis 0,950 Volt hält die Karte die o.g. Taktraten stabil. In anderen Spielen wie GTA 5 oder Evolve wird die Karte Max 68 °C bei ~1500rpm.

Fazit: Mit Optimierung ist die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW nicht nur verdammt schnell sondern auch kühl, leise und benötig ~175 Watt. Ich bin begeistert von der Karte 

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir die  Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme kaufen welche leider nicht lieferbar war. Nun bin ich sehr froh das es so gekommen ist und die FTW in meinem PC steckt


----------



## Boarder1312 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Prachtstück du hast!


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe nun seit Dienstag die EVGA FTW 1070 und bin sehr begeistert. Heute mal ein kleines Video gemacht in Witcher 3 und ich bin zufrieden, komplett Maxed out Settings mit Max Hairworks AA.

Video : The Witcher 3 Maxed out - YouTube


Bild vom innenleben siehe Anhang.

Ans OC hab ich mich noch nicht aktiv gemacht, bringt das denn sooviel? Habe testweise mal probiert mit +100 coreclock und +200 memclock zu arbeiten bei erhöhtem Powertarget auf 112% aber da hat der Rechner neugestartet im Valley Bench. Hab mich dann nicht weiter ran getraut, hab Grafikkarten aber zuvor auch noch nie overclocked.

Ich bin auf jedenfall zufrieden soweit .


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine kam auch heute an, hier mal meine Ergebnisse bis dato (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen
+100MHz resultiert bei meiner FTW bei 2088MHz, meine macht knapp über 2100MHz mit, fraglich ob es Witcher 3 stable ist...
Dein Speicher wird auf jeden Fall mehr mitmachen, es hadert am Coreclock bei dir, versuch es mal mit +70. 
Brauchst keine Angst zu haben, man darf bei EVGA übertakten.


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Okay, dann probier ich da noch mal etwas rum. Die Frage ob es denn auch soviel bringt..ja, EVGA ist echt klasse, schon alleine das Zettelchen wo draufsteht wenn irgendwas ist direkt an EVGA wenden und nicht über den Händler regeln gefiel mir. Habe mich auch bewusst für die EVGA entschieden, habe gelesen dass die sehr, sehr guten Support bieten, das lass ich mir dann auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr kosten.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Nebelhorn91 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jedenfall zufrieden soweit .


Würde auch mal das Gehäuse optimieren.
Grafikkarte hoch, Festplatte runter und den oberen Käfig raus.
Sollte die Karte kühler werden lassen.


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (11. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Würde auch mal das Gehäuse optimieren.
> Grafikkarte hoch, Festplatte runter und den oberen Käfig raus.
> Sollte die Karte kühler werden lassen.



Da bin ich persönlich in der Tat noch nicht so zufrieden mit. Werde ich angehen sobald ich mal etwas mehr Zeit finde. Auch vom Kabel Management ist das noch nicht so, wie ich es eigentlich ursprünglich wollte..aber man ist ja ungeduldig..-.-.


----------



## MDJ (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da ich noch nie an den Volt einer Grafikkarte geschraubt hab... gibt es hier eine Anleitung, wo das genauer erklärt wird?
Die Volt kann man ja über MSI Afterburner oder dem Hersteller-Tool einstellen, da hat man ja schonmal freie Wahl. Aber mit welchen Programmen teste ich es am effektivsten aus? Kann man da FurMark nehmen? Das zieht ja normalerweise meist stark bzw. oft mehr als normale Games. Läuft das dann wie beim Undervolting einer CPU?
Also FurMark laufen lassen und stückweise die Volt runter nehmen, bis es instabil wird?


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kannst die Spannung auf 100% stellen. Sind 0.1 Volt dann.
Schau dir die Videos von pcgh Raff an. Da wird gespeist wie er OCed.
Testen kannst du mit unigine heaven, firestrike ultra(4k). Timespy ist als Demo nur fullhd.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@thehate91
Sieht sehr gut aus & die "Curve-Option" ist halt schon was feines & dadurch erhalten sämtliche Karten mMn auch den letzten "Feinschliff" ....
Die Leistung ist immer noch auf einem sehr hohen Niveau & mein Spielrökchen überzeugt ebenfalls. Für einen Bench_XY wird halt mal ein entsprechendes OC-Profil geladen & für den Spieleeinsatz wird UV (ebenfalls per Profil) & dies ohne spürbare Einschränkungen und somit haben wir alle ein wahres Effizienzmonster.


----------



## iTryX (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@thehate91

1600 rpm?
Ich meine, gut, ich hab zwar die 1070, aber so viel Unterschied ist da jetzt auch nicht.
Meine dreht mit max. ~1070 rpm bei~ 71 Grad in Unigine Heaven.(OC auf 2.05 Ghz)
Hast du einen guten Airflow?
Nachdem ich bei mir die Karte in den ersten Slot gesteckt habe (war zuerst im Zweiten, habe gedacht sieht besser aus^^), war meine Karte ~7 Grad kühler, da die Frontlüfter draufblasen.
.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welchen 3D Mark Benchmark nehmt ihr? Ich hatte noch eine Vollversion und würde gerne mal schauen wieiviel Punkte die Karte bekommt.

@Nebelhorn91:

Wikrlich viel hat das OC bei meiner Karte nicht gebracht. 2Ghz Boostakt und 5400Mhz Ramtakt hatte ich ~ 2 fps mehr im Witcher 3 
Habe dann mal aus Spaß die Karte auf 2,1Ghz übertaktet und wirklich besser sind die fps nicht geworden. Wenn ich es sehr positiv auslege evtl. nochmal + 1fps... So hatte ich statt 40fps (1949Mhz/5004Mhz) ganze 43fps (2,1Ghz/5400Mhz). Mit den optimierten Werten hatte ich 42(-43)fps.
Darum habe ich meine Werte optimiert und betreibe dir Karte mit weniger Spannung.


----------



## MySound (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Welchen 3D Mark Benchmark nehmt ihr? Ich hatte noch eine Vollversion und würde gerne mal schauen wieiviel Punkte die Karte bekommt.
> 
> @Nebelhorn91:
> 
> ...



Ähnlich meine Erfahrungen mit übertakteter Asus Strix 1080.
Hab nur per GPU Tweak den GPU takt um ~100 MHz angehoben, Power- und Temperauretarget hoch gesetzt... gab quasi keinerlei Auswirkungen im Firestrike.

Ausserdem verabschiedet sich der Nvidia Treiber bei bestimmten Spielen dann von Zeit zu Zeit.
Daher bin ich nun im voreingestellten "OC" Mode unterwegs der nur sanft übertaktet (glaub 105%). Aber richtig "leise" ist die Asus Karte auch nicht.

Trotzdem: Zufrieden! Pure Leistung, macht Spaß.


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> Da ich noch nie an den Volt einer Grafikkarte geschraubt hab... gibt es hier eine Anleitung, wo das genauer erklärt wird?
> Die Volt kann man ja über MSI Afterburner oder dem Hersteller-Tool einstellen, da hat man ja schonmal freie Wahl. Aber mit welchen Programmen teste ich es am effektivsten aus? Kann man da FurMark nehmen? Das zieht ja normalerweise meist stark bzw. oft mehr als normale Games. Läuft das dann wie beim Undervolting einer CPU?
> Also FurMark laufen lassen und stückweise die Volt runter nehmen, bis es instabil wird?



Ich kann dir nicht antworten. Bekomme Meldung das  meine IP auf der Blacklist steht.
Muss das heute Abend unter WLAN machen.
Bin Grad in den Bergen am wandern! 

Lass dir doch hier erklären, wie undervolten mit afterburner geht. Ich habe mich auch verlesen, dachte du wolltest übertakten.

Geht nur über die kurven setzen.
Also aktuellen afterburner,diese beta, laden. Und dann bei setting core voltage einstellen zulassen, oder wie das heisst.
Dann über die kurven undervolten.
Mit den Reglern geht es, so glaube ich,nur übertakten.
Geh mit der Spannung langsam runter, bis instabil wird. Dann wieder was hoch.
Testen im Spiel und firestrike.

Vielleicht kann das jemand genauer erklären.
Habe noch nie undervoltet.

Gruss Boarder


----------



## MDJ (12. August 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mir mal Bilder des Zotac-Tools angesehen. Da gibt es einen Regler, der für "CPU Max Volt" ist und in Prozent geregelt wird. Das scheint wohl der relevante Regler zu sein 

Zur Not wird es mit dem Afterburner gemacht, der hat ja auch ein "Core Voltage"-Regler.


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MySound schrieb:


> Ähnlich meine Erfahrungen mit übertakteter Asus Strix 1080.
> Hab nur per GPU Tweak den GPU takt um ~100 MHz angehoben, Power- und Temperauretarget hoch gesetzt... gab quasi keinerlei Auswirkungen im Firestrike.
> 
> Ausserdem verabschiedet sich der Nvidia Treiber bei bestimmten Spielen dann von Zeit zu Zeit.
> ...



Ich hatte die Strix non oc und habe auf 167 angehoben. Das hat sich sehr bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> @thehate91  1600 rpm? Ich meine, gut, ich hab zwar die 1070, aber so viel Unterschied ist da jetzt auch nicht. Meine dreht mit max. ~1070 rpm bei~ 71 Grad in Unigine Heaven.(OC auf 2.05 Ghz) Hast du einen guten Airflow? Nachdem ich bei mir die Karte in den ersten Slot gesteckt habe (war zuerst im Zweiten, habe gedacht sieht besser aus^^), war meine Karte ~7 Grad kühler, da die Frontlüfter draufblasen. .



Wenn man sich die aktuelle PCGh anschaut, ist die GTX 1080 FTW um einiges lauter und wärmer als die GTX 1070 FTW. Bis auf die GPU sind die FTW ja identisch oder?
Im Heaven wurde meine Karte @stock auch nur 74 Grad warm bei  ~ 1500rpm. Erst im Witcher bei 4K wurde die Karte richtig beansprucht und ohne Optimierung über 80 Grad heiß.
Mein PC ist normal belüftet (Lüfter auf 7 Volt) und in einem Fractial R5 PCGH Edition verbaut. Ich schäze bei einem anderen Gehäuse welches nicht gedämmt ist würden die Temperaturen etwas besser aussehen.

Grüße


----------



## HisN (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Geschickterweise macht man das z.b. so:

0.8V bei 1.7Ghz auf meiner Titan X (die damit immer noch gute 20% schneller ist als eine 1080FE@2.1Ghz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2016_08_10_2ryumd.jpg
http://abload.de/img/elitedangerous64_20162buc8.jpg


----------



## Blackout27 (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Geschickterweise macht man das z.b. so:
> 
> 0.8V bei 1.7Ghz auf meiner Titan X (die damit immer noch gute 20% schneller ist als eine 1080FE@2.1Ghz)
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss nur noch ein anderer Kühler drauf der nicht ganz so hoch dreht und du hast für die nächsten Jahre "Ruhe" 
Ziemlich geile Werte und Glückwunsch zur Titan XP


----------



## HisN (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EKWB fängt gerade an Tracking-Mails zu verschicken. Ich hoffe dass ich am Montag was zu basteln bekomme.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1080 ist sowas von überteuert, aber was will man machen, wenn das Kleinkind in einem zu quengeln beginnt...

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und wie das gequängelt hat!


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



OOYL schrieb:


> Die 1080 ist sowas von überteuert, aber was will man machen, wenn das Kleinkind in einem zu quengeln beginnt...
> 
> Schönes Wochenende



Nicht das Kleingeld hat bei mir gequengelt, sondern meine Ohren.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nicht das Kleingeld hat bei mir gequengelt, sondern meine Ohren.



R9 290 Referenz? Sonderbewilligung vom OOYL-Moralkommitee erteilt. 

Von der Brokkoli-Mod hast du nichts gewusst?


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



OOYL schrieb:


> R9 290 Referenz? Sonderbewilligung vom OOYL-Moralkommitee erteilt.
> 
> Von der Brokkoli-Mod hast du nichts gewusst?



EVGA GTX 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0  Vorher Sturm bei 83°C - Jetzt (Palit GTX1080 Gamerock) 70°C und die Frage ... Wer hat meine Grafikkarte geklaut ich höre sie nicht mehr. 

GTX1070 kam nicht in Frage, denn ein Sidegrade wollte ich nicht grade machen ... Nun quengelt die Karte, dass ich mir endlich einen angemessenen Monitor (1440P) kaufe ... Nun man hat es nicht leicht mit seiner Hardware ... Aber etwas muss sie sich noch gedulden.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@HisN
Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus & die letzte Veredelung "unter Wasser" dauert ja auch nicht mehr lange & da ist doch im Sommer scho wieder Weihnachten ...


----------



## MDJ (12. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme wurde heute verschickt und sollte am Montag hier eintreffen


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @HisN
> Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus & die letzte Veredelung "unter Wasser" dauert ja auch nicht mehr lange & da ist doch im Sommer scho wieder Weihnachten ...



Bei dem Sommer würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn plötzlich der Weihnachtsmann vor der Tür stehen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nachdem es teilweise 5°C nachts waren, würde mich das nicht wundern.


----------



## Boarder1312 (13. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2 Grad nachts und 24 Grad und sonne Tags.
In der Schweiz auf 1900m Höhe.
Nachts die beste OC Temperatur. Sollte nächstes mal meinen PC mitnehmen und nachts ihn raus stellen und übertakten. 

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (13. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, Käfig ist raus und die Graka im obersten PCIE 3.0 Slot. Temps sehen besser aus und im GPU-Z wird mir nun auch angezeigt dass die Karte im PCIE 3.0 x16 Modus läuft und nicht im x8 Modus. Gab in Witcher3 noch ein paar FPS mehr. Danke nochmal für den Tipp@ JoM79 . Ich mag die Community hier!


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

79 nicht 97, so jung bin ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (13. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat keiner gesehen, hat keiner gesehen!


----------



## country (14. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Fast alle Hersteller sparen an Wärmeleitpads zwischen Ram und Backplatte. Lohnt es diese nachzurüsten? Ist ja nicht schwer und nicht teuer sowas. Hat das evtl. schon jemand versucht und übertaktungstests gemacht?


----------



## MDJ (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, meine *Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme *ist heute wie erwartet angekommen.
Wollte euch mal kurz berichten und meinen ersten Test mitteilen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GPU-Z: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein kleiner Größenvergleich zu meiner _Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme_.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe erst mal eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellt. In meinem Raum war es zu dem Zeitpunkt 26°C warm. Hierbei wurde die Karte im passiven Modus (Idle) rund 38-43°C warm.
Mit der neuen Lüfterkurve laufen die Lüfter immer leicht. Dennoch ist sie praktisch kaum aus dem Gehäuse zu hören und hat nun im Idle rund 30°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter laufen erst bei 30% "rund" und durchgängig. Bei einem geringeren Wert kann es passieren, dass sie immer mal kurz aufheulen, da die Spannung scheinbar nicht reicht um sie dauerhaft gleichmäßig drehen zu lassen.
Weitere Tests werden mit dieser Lüfterkurve getätigt.

Beim ersten Test habe ich meine alte _Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme_ mit der neuen GTX 1080 gegen getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Boost fängt mit rund 2025 MHz an und fällt im Laufe des Benchmark auf knapp unter 2000 MHz und blieb bisher dort.

Soviel zum kurzem Zwischenstand, halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## country (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> So, meine *Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme *ist heute wie erwartet angekommen.
> Wollte euch mal kurz berichten und meinen ersten Test mitteilen
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will auch 

Geile Karte, ganz klar. Wenn die doch nur etwas günstiger wäre und leichter zu bekommen wäre.

 Edit: Warum "drosselt" die Karte von 2025 auf knapp unter 2000? Zu warm? Zu wenig Powertarget  ?


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist normal, ab knapp über 40°C geht es los mit dem Drosseln und im 50er Bereich gibt es die Nächste Drosselung.


----------



## MDJ (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



country schrieb:


> Edit: Warum "drosselt" die Karte von 2025 auf knapp unter 2000? Zu warm? Zu wenig Powertarget  ?


Der offizielle Boost für die Karte ist laut Hersteller 1911 MHz. Von daher finde ich knapp unter 2000 MHz in Ordnung 
Wie er sich unter Langzeit-Gaming verhält weis ich noch nicht, da ich derzeit noch kein neuere Spiel spiele.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auch alte Spiele können eine Graka warm werden lassen^^
Im Notfall mit DSR 

Hier z.b. F.E.A.R.

in 8K..

Macht die Graka ganz schön warm und performt immer noch mit über 100 FPS. Nice

https://abload.de/img/f.e.a.r.15.08.201620_t4usl.jpg


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Übrigens gibt es den nächsten Boostclockdrop im hohen 60er (°C) Bereich, wenigstens den gilt es zu unterbinden mit der Lüfterkurve, der im 50er Bereich ist schon schwerer bzw lauter zu unterbinden.
Kommt natürlich aufs Profil bzw max Spannungen an die mit dem jeweiligen Profil anliegen, mit den sparsameren Profilen, kann man auch den im 50er Bereich unterbinden.


----------



## country (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das die Karte selber so hoch Boostet wundert mich auch. Ich wusste nicht das die neuen Karten pauschal drosseln. Die 600er hatten das nicht.


----------



## MDJ (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurzer Nachtrag von der _Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme_.
Habe mal paar Benchmarks laufen lassen. Wie auf der vorherigen Seite schon erwähnt bei einer Raumtemperatur von 26°C und mit eigener Lüfterkurve.
Für die Benchmarks habe ich genau die selben Spiel- Einstellungen genommen, die ich vorher mit meiner GTX 970 genutzt habe.

Total War: Warhammer:
Optionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rise of the Tomb Raider:
Optionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einen Vergleich zwischen meinen beiden GTX 970 und GTX 1080 im 3DMark 11 findet ihr hier:
Result

Ich habe mal das BIOS extrahiert, falls da einer Interesse hat. Link kann ich dann per PN schicken.

Die Karte ist enorm schwer und hängt hinten recht durch. Da tut mir der PCIe-Slot echt leid... Vielleicht stell ich da doch mal eine Stütze drunter 
Spulenfiepen ist sehr - sehr leise und aus dem Gehäuse fast nicht zu hören, da muss es schon sehr leise im Raum sein, sonst beachtet oder hört man es garnicht.


----------



## country (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt es schon tools mit denen man das Bios bearbeiten kann? Bei Techpowerup nicht. 

Flashen geht aber schon.

Gehört hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt rein: Wo ist der Unterschied von "NVFlash 5.292.0 for Windows" und "NVFlash 5.287 x64 with Certificate Checks Bypassed"? Was braucht man wann wofür? Bei meiner 680 hatte ich immer das erste genommen.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein.

Und man braucht den Bypass um gemoddete Bios-Files zu flashen. Sobald die Checksumme nicht mehr stimmt, verweigert das "normale" Flash-Programm den Dienst.

Aber da es zur Zeit für die Pascal-Reihe ja nur OEM-Bios-Files gibt (mit passenden Checksummen) ist es erst mal nicht nötig.


----------



## country (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

 Normalerweise sollte die Checksumme aber auch bei einem mod-Bios stimmen.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hehe, irgendworan erkennt aber das Flash-Tool dass es kein OEM-Bios ist, sondern ein selbstgemachtes und verweigert dann den Dienst.


----------



## country (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei  mir ging das immer mit dem normalen Flashtool


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe mir gestern eine gtx1070 gekauft (evga ftw) und habe jetzt im spielbetrieb manchmal fiepen auf kopfhörer und mikrofon... angeblich hat mein mainboard sogar getrennten audiobereich blabla auf dem pcb und mit meiner alten graka (7870) gab es nicht einen mucks... kann man das irgendwie umgehen? (gerade mit dem mkirofon ist das blöd...)


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei den evga hört man viel bez Spulenfiepen.
Wenn stört, dann Umtausch.

Meine aber auch das Netzteile da für Interferenzen sorgen können.
Was hast du für eines.
(Falls es in deiner Signatur steht, bin am Handy und kann diese nicht ein sehen)


----------



## HisN (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> kann man das irgendwie umgehen? (gerade mit dem mkirofon ist das blöd...)



in der Audiosoftware die Fremdgeräuscheunterdrückung anschalten (wenn sie sowas bietet)


----------



## chischko (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spulenfiepen ist was anderes als Fremdsignale auf dem Headset, das mal ganz grundsätzlich! 
Wie weit steht dein PC von deinem Kopf weg, wenn Du zockst? 
Außerdem: Welche Soundkarte wird verwendet? Ist diese geschirmt? 
Stimmen diese Daten noch: Screenshot by Lightshot ?


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

habs geändert, die Daten stimmen jetzt  . spulenfiepen hat die karte nicht, sie ist absolut ruhig. nur auf den audiokanälen habe ich fiepen (speziell Kopfhörer und mikrofon).
ich nutze die anschlüsse oben auf dem Gehäuse...

ich nutze den onboard Sound des Mainboards, bei dem ich hoffte er tauge etwas (hat er auch mit der alten graka)
GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0)

Das Fiepen ist auf dem Kopfhörer mal mehr und mal weniger doll, damit kann ich (fast) leben, auch wenns stört... aber bei onlinespielen wo ich über mikrofon kommuniziere haben sich sofort all meine freunde beschwert, dass ich fiepen mit übertrage...


----------



## HisN (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und nochmal die Frage, eine Fremdgeräusch-Unterdrückung hat Deine Software nicht für das Mic?


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

die habe ich schon an und aus gemacht, passiert aber nix...


----------



## MDJ (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> ich nutze die anschlüsse *oben* auf dem Gehäuse...



Einfach mal den Anschluss hinten probiert?


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

zugegebenermaßen nein, da hängt das soundsystem dran und eigentlich ist es ergonomisch leider kaum möglich immer hinten die Sachen dranzufriemeln (rechner ist halb eingebaut) ich werds aber trotzdem mal probieren...


----------



## MDJ (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> zugegebenermaßen nein, da hängt das soundsystem dran und eigentlich ist es ergonomisch leider kaum möglich immer hinten die Sachen dranzufriemeln (rechner ist halb eingebaut) ich werds aber trotzdem mal probieren...


Probiere es auf jeden Fall mal. Wenn es hinten kein Problem gibt, würde ich einfach einen (guten) Verteiler holen, damit du auf dem Tisch zwischen Soundsystem und Headset umschalten kannst.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir läuft Soundsystem und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig. Hab dann am Headset direkt Lautstärke Wippe zur Regulierung.

Allerdings nutze ich auch bloß 2.1 als Soundsystem.


----------



## HisN (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und schon Ansel ausprobiert?
Mit dem Game-Ready von Heute und dem Witcher3-Patch von Heute funktionierts.

Alt-F2 inGame




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlaK9PkNI6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Merkt ihr mit dem neusten Treiber irgendwelche Veränderungen in Bezug auf Takt Temp und co?


----------



## Knabinho (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo,

kann mir hier jemand bestätigen, dass es sich hierbei: 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 DUAL Aktiv PCIe 3.0

um eine 1070er mit Referenzdesign des PCB´s handelt?

Gruß Knabinho


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@HisN
Sehr schön & ein wunderbares, einzigartiges Feature. Hat  was & jetzt bitte in Zukunft damit noch massig Games unterstützen.

@thehate91
Mir sind bisher keine Änderungen oder Abweichungen zum letzten WHQL aufgefallen. Dir etwa?
Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, ich lass mein Kärtchen ausschließlich bzw. nur noch "über Curved laufen" & @Full(l)oad gibt es da zu vorher keine Abweichungen, auch nicht im Bereich Temps.


----------



## v3nom (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Knabinho schrieb:


> kann mir hier jemand bestätigen, dass es sich hierbei: 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 DUAL Aktiv PCIe 3.0
> 
> um eine 1070er mit Referenzdesign des PCB´s handelt?



Der EK Kühler für FE Karte würde da drauf zumindest passen. Sollte also Ref. PCB sein, jo.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @thehate91
> Mir sind bisher keine Änderungen oder Abweichungen zum letzten WHQL aufgefallen. Dir etwa?
> Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, ich lass mein Kärtchen ausschließlich bzw. nur noch "über Curved laufen" & @Full(l)oad gibt es da zu vorher keine Abweichungen, auch nicht im Bereich Temps.



Ich habe den aktuellen Treiber wieder runter gehauen. Die Karte hatte bei dem Treiber ab 68-69 Grad eine weitere Boostsrufe nach unten (1987Mhz statt 2000Mhz), wurde 4-5 Grad wärmer und die Spiele (Witcher 3) stürzte regelmäßig ab. Vermutlich lief die Karte instabil. 
Habe dann wieder den 368.81 drauf gemacht und siehe da, alles ist wieder wie es vorher war.

Deswegen wollte ich mal in die Runde Fragen ob noch mehr solche oder so ähnliche Probleme hat.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn deine Graka für deine Soft & Settings schon vor Treiberupdate voll ausgelastet wurde & jetzt natürlich auch, dann sollte sich im Bereich Temps normalerweise +/- auch nix groß ändern.
Wobei man auch bedenken sollte, je nach Region war/ist es in den letzten Tagen spürbar heißer & das auch am Abend. Und siehe da, heute ist es wieder milder^^ & das kann auch schon ein gewisses Zünglein an der Waage sein.
Ich hab bisher jedoch nur mit 4 Games getestet & da gab es im Bereich Taktverhalten, Tempentwicklung & Instabilität keine Auffälligkeiten zum vorherigen WHQL.

Im neuen WHQL wurde ja der Vulkan-Treiber noch aktualisiert & an die Doom-Daddler ....konntet Ihr ggf. Änderungen bzw. Performancezuwächse beobachten?


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Außentemperatur hatte sich nicht groß geändert zumal nach dem deinstallieren (vergingen nur wenige Minuten) waren die Temps und co. wieder "normal". 
Werde vorerst den 368er drauf lassen und dann mal schauen wie die neuen sind. Sollte sich das Verhalten aber wiederholen ist entweder meine Karte jetzt nicht 100% Stabil bzw wird nicht richtig ausgelastet (was die niedrigeren Temperaturen erklären würde).
Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Nvidia Treibern aber das finde ich schon etwas mysteriös


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da Du die Temps & Taktraten überwachst, kannst Du natürlich auch das Lastverhalten (GPU-Last) beobachten. Mal schauen, ob sich noch welche melden mit Tempanstieg, Instabilitäten etc.
Ich kann jedoch nicht klagen, muss aber nix heißen/bedeuten & "save" den 368er ...


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Auslastung war eigentlich bei beiden Treiber gleich. 
Ich werde es heute Abend nochmal testen und ja den 368er geb ich erstmal nicht mehr her 

Mal eine andere Frage, lohnt es sich die WLP zu tauschen? EVGA erlaubt das ja und es sind nur 4 Schrauben um den Kühler zu demontieren. Habe die MX2 Paste (sollte ja deutlich besser sein als das was EVGA drauf hat oder?).


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MMn "lohnt" sich das nicht, es sei denn, es wurde gepfuscht & die (Last-)Temps sind außer der Norm. Da diesbezüglich EVGA aber sehr kulant ist, kannst Du es natürlich mal probieren bzw. testen.
Die MX2-Paste möchte ja vermutlich auch mal irgendwann "verarbeitet werden" & Feedback ist doch gerne erwünscht ...


----------



## country (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, lohnt es sich die WLP zu tauschen? EVGA erlaubt das ja und es sind nur 4 Schrauben um den Kühler zu demontieren. Habe die MX2 Paste (sollte ja deutlich besser sein als das was EVGA drauf hat oder?).



Vielleicht hat hier jemand andere Erfahrung gemacht, aber ich hatte bei meiner 680 statt WLP gleich Flüssigmetall genommen. Es hat nichts gebracht. Nicht ein Grad.


----------



## PhilippF (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey, ich möchte mir gerne die EVGA GTX 1080 Classified holen, ist dies ratsam? In den USA scheint sie ja seit heute released zu sein, es gibt ein Kauflink sehe ich das richtig (nur keine news über den release?)? Hab ihr irgendwelche Ideen wann diese bei uns erscheinen wird, hätte sie gerne noch vor dem Release von BF1. Danke!


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Spar dir das Geld und hol dir ne evga sc oder max ne ftw.
Mehr wird sie classified auch nicht bringen.


----------



## jimmy9086 (17. August 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey Leute,
würde gerne eine 1080 kaufen, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden, welche es werden soll.
Hier wird ja P/L- und vor allem Lautstärke-Technisch die Palit Jetstream, Gamerock oder die FTW empfohlen, aber da die Graka bei mir unter Wasser  laufen wird, ist die Lautstärke mir ja eig. wurschd. 
Welche Karte empfiehlt ihr mir, wenn man mal die Lautstärke außer Acht lässt?

Ist es eig egal welche Karte man nimmt, so dass man nur Glück haben muss bezügl. Chipgüte und man im Endeffekt jede Karte super OC'n kann?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jimmy9086 schrieb:


> Ist es eig egal welche Karte man nimmt, so dass man nur Glück haben muss bezügl. Chipgüte und man im Endeffekt jede Karte super OC'n kann?



So ist es. Selbst meine Referenz-PCB-Founders-Edition mit nur einem Stromanschluss ist 2.1Ghz stabil gelaufen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> So ist es. Selbst meine Referenz-PCB-Founders-Edition mit nur einem Stromanschluss ist 2.1Ghz stabil gelaufen.



Glückspilz. Wäre froh wenn meine oberhalb der 2 GHz bleiben würde. Firestrike stabil bis 2063 ist meine Gamerock . Das wars.


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und?
Ob sie nun mit 1950 oder 2050 läuft, im Spiel merkst du eh nichts davon.


----------



## Madfurion (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja habe auch gemerkt das es zwischen 2000 oder 2130 keinen großen Unterschied gibt, deshalb spiel ich auf 2000. Wenn ich es schneller haben möchte hebe ich den Speichertakt um 500mhz, aber selbst das bringt nur ein paar fps.


----------



## jimmy9086 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> So ist es. Selbst meine Referenz-PCB-Founders-Edition mit nur einem Stromanschluss ist 2.1Ghz stabil gelaufen.



Alles klar.
Jetzt muss ich mich nur zwischen der FTW und Jetstream entscheiden.
Dual-Bios und Günstig oder kein Garantieverlust (wegen Wakü)....
Was meint ihr?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn WaKü, dann auf jeden Fall EVGA.
Btw, die FTW hat auch nen Dual BIOS und kostet gerade mal 20€ mehr.


----------



## PhilippF (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

FTW, sieht ganz gut aus. Die classified hat ja technisch nur mehr power, oder? Leider bekomme ich im Moment weder noch... irgendeiner ein Tipp wie und wo ich schnellstmöglich eine bekomme?


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haben doch ne Menge lagernd EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PhilippF (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leider nur die GTX 1070... Hätte dann schon gerne die GTX 1080 FTW. Geizhals sagt die gibts in Österreich, hat einer schonmal dort was bestellt und Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## jimmy9086 (17. August 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Btw, die FTW hat auch nen Dual BIOS und kostet gerade mal 20€ mehr.



WTF [emoji15]
Wo denn das bitte?
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zwischen Jetstream und Super- sind 20€. Die FTW kostet 100 mehr.
Das mit Dual Bios hab ich auf der Seite von EVGA später gesehen, aber wie hoch ist das Powerlimit denn jetzt beim FTW?
Bei Geizhals steht 180 TDP und bei EVGA 215W...?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk

Edit:
Achso, du sprichst vom 1070er. Hast dich wohl vertan.



PhilippF schrieb:


> Leider nur die GTX 1070... Hätte dann schon gerne die GTX 1080 FTW. Geizhals sagt die gibts in Österreich, hat einer schonmal dort was bestellt und Erfahrungen damit?


Bin ursprünglich aus AUT und Wohne grenznahe. Werde es wahrscheinlich bei etec bestellen, muss nur nachfragen wie das mit MwSt-Rückvergütung bei denen ist. Wohne in der Schweiz, also -20% [emoji6][emoji39]


----------



## sigah (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 1080 Jetstream ist heute angekommen. Leider kann ich im MSI Afterburner den Core Voltage nicht ändern, auch wenn ich unter Einstellungen Spannungsregler und Spannungsüberwachung freigeschaltet habe. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## RockOla35 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du brauchst die version 4.3.0 beta 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jimmy9086 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Achso, du sprichst vom 1070er. Hast dich wohl vertan.


So siehts aus.


----------



## sigah (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RockOla35 schrieb:


> Du brauchst die version 4.3.0 beta
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ty


----------



## country (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie bekommt ihr die 1080er Karten eigentlich?`Ich will eine Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme, Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH oder Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium haben. Die sind nirgends zu bekommen. Auf gut Glück bestellen ist auch doof, weil mir als Liefertermin nur die 36. KW passt.


----------



## RockOla35 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hatte erst bei Mindfactory bestellt und dort über einen monat gewartet,hab keinerlei info bekommen wann ich in der bestelliste drann komme. Hab dann bei cyberport bestellt, zur abholung in einer Filiale in meiner nähe bestellt so sparte ich mir die Versandkosten und hab bar bezahlt. Dort hatte es 2wochen anstatt 2monate gedauert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sigah (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab auch zuerst GLH bestellt, dann auf GPR geswitcht und letztendlich die Jetstream bestellt. War direkt lieferbar, 100€ günstiger und quasi baugleich.


----------



## FortuneHunter (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



country schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr die 1080er Karten eigentlich?`Ich will eine Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme, Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH oder Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium haben. Die sind nirgends zu bekommen. Auf gut Glück bestellen ist auch doof, weil mir als Liefertermin nur die 36. KW passt.



Einfach mit dem nächst niedrigeren Modell zufriedengeben ... Ich wollte erst auch eine Palit GTX1080 Gamerock Premium ... Hab aber letzendlich die normale Gamerock genommen, da sie beim Hardwaredealer meines Vertrauens lieferbar war. Am nächsten Tag war sie da.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So ich habe einiges zu berichten 

*1) *
Habe die Wärmeleitpaste meiner GTX 1080 FTW gewechselt und musste festellen, dass es genau NICHTS gebracht hat in Bezug auf die Temperaturen oder die Lüfterumdrehungen 


*2) 
*
Ich habe heute noch einmal ausgiebig den neusten Nvidia Treiber 372.54 getestet. Die Karte wurde 78 Grad warm (vorher zwischen 70-75Grad) im Witcher 3 (UHD) wodurch die Taktraten auf unter 2Ghz gefallen sind. Außerdem ist das Spiel regelmäßig abgestürzt. Habe dann die Spannung der GTX von 0,95 Volt auf 1 Volt angeboben, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis 
Dadurch wurde die Karte wieder über 80 Grad warm und der Takt sank auf 1936Mhz....  Es gelang mir nicht die Karte mit dem Treiber stabil zu untervolten.


*3)
*
Nachdem ich meine ganze Zeit mit dem neusten Treiber verbracht hatte und sichtlich ange**** war habe ich per DDU alles komplett deinstalliert und den Treiber 368.81 genommen. Die GTX schaffte auf anhieb wieder ihre 2 Ghz bei 0,95 Volt und wurde nich wärmer als 75 Grad (meistens zwischen 70-72 Grad). Es gab nicht ein einzigen Absturz im Spiel oder im Benchmark.


*Fazit:
*
Wärmeleitpaste auf modernen GPU´s zu wechseln macht kaum einen Sinn, der neuste Nvidia Treiber 372.54 macht extreme Probleme und der Witcher 3 ist ein geniales Spiel 

Grüße


----------



## Speedwood (17. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So Seit 3 tagen die Asus rog strix geforce gtx 1070 oc drin und ich bin glücklich, sie ist leise, kühl, nice FPS  auf die 530€ geschi**en   und da alles noch auf einem alten Core i 7 870@ 4 ghz


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mich hat es gewundert, wie sauber EVGA die WLP aufgetragen hat auf meiner 1070 FTW, ob nun Gelids Extreme Paste was gebracht hat, weiß ich net.
Hier meine Ergebnisse @ 4K Doom max (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen
Sollte ich etwa wieder auch den alten Treiber installieren? Läuft seit gestern mit 372.54 die Karte. Meine Profile waren auch net mehr alle stabil, musste hier und da um eine Booststufe reduzieren, ob die jetzt heißer wird? 
Wenn es mehr FPS gibt, wäre ich d´accord damit, ob es dies tut


----------



## Schmenki (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also meine 1080 macht mit dem neuen Treiber keine Probleme.
Wärmer wird Sie auch nicht und es liegt ständig 2113MHz an.

Vielleicht wird die 1080 einfach besser ausgelastet und dadurch sind einige UV oder OC Einstellungen doch nicht mehr stabil.


----------



## jimmy9086 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



PhilippF schrieb:


> Leider nur die GTX 1070... Hätte dann schon gerne die GTX 1080 FTW. Geizhals sagt die gibts in Österreich, hat einer schonmal dort was bestellt und Erfahrungen damit?



Hast du von e-tec bestellt?? Ist nicht mehr lieferbar... [emoji849][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der neueste Treiber von Nvidia zeigt halt wieder einmal auf welche Karten tatsächlich stabil sind und welche nicht.
Er belastet die Karte mehr und die Performance hat bei einigen Games zugelegt. Das kommt halt davon wenn man unbedingt die Karten auf Anschlag übertakten will.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> *Fazit:
> *
> Wärmeleitpaste auf modernen GPU´s zu wechseln macht kaum einen Sinn...



Na lass das bloß nicht die PCGH Redaktion hören. Die behaupten nämlich das komplette Gegenteil.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es kommt drauf an welche der Hersteller verwendet und wie gut diese aufgetragen wurde. Zudem ist die Lüftersteuerung aller Karten so eingestellt, dass diese eine Zieltemperatur erreichen, da bringt die beste WLP nichts wenn die Lüfter langsamer drehen um Temperatur XY zu erreichen.
Bei meinen beiden Titan X hat es gut 4° gebracht, von der Gelid Extreme auf die Kryonout zu wechseln. Bei der 980 TI hat es im Vergleich zur MSI WLP 2° gebracht, da muss erwähnen dass MSI da sehr gut gearbeitet hat, die war gut verteilt. Kein Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern wie Gigabyte oder Inno, die knallen da gerne mal so viel drauf dass ich mich jedes mal wundere wie die Karten so kühl bleiben können.


----------



## v3nom (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> So ich habe einiges zu berichten
> 
> *1) *
> Habe die Wärmeleitpaste meiner GTX 1080 FTW gewechselt und musste festellen, dass es genau NICHTS gebracht hat in Bezug auf die Temperaturen oder die Lüfterumdrehungen
> ...



Moin,

1) Jo, im besonderen EVGA nutzt sehr gute WLP!

2/3) Hast du zufällig auch Benchmarks gemacht?


----------



## Blackout27 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für euer Feedback. Ich werde dennoch den neusten Treiber mal auslassen.
Sollte meine Karte aber dann immer noch wärmer und instabil sein,  behält Ralle wohl Recht.

Dennoch kann ich es noch nicht ganz glauben das meine Karte vorher nicht richtig ausgelastet wurde (99-100% im Spiel) aber ich verstehe was du meinst.

Ich habe auch mal zum Spaß mein Seitenteil abgenommen wodurch die Karte 5-7 Grad Kühler wurde. Mein Airflow scheint Bescheiden zu sein  Die Hitze staut sich wohl zwischen GPU und CPU Kühler (da steht die warme Luft förmlich und erhitzt sogar dort das Seitenteil).
Wenn Jemand Ideen hat würde ich mich freuen. Lüfter laufen auf 7 Volt (700-800rpm). Bilder findet ihr auf meinem Profil.


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn es das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU Gehäuse ist, ist das kein Wunder.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Last ist nicht gleich Last.
Wenn Nvidia mit dem neuen Treiber die Shader besser auslastet, kann es sein dass dein OC nicht mehr stabil ist und die Karte wärmer wird.
Die ganzen Tools wie Afterburner und Konsorten schätzen auch eher als dass sie messen. Zudem lasten Spiele die Karten unterschiedlich aus, wenn nicht alle Shader der Karte beansprucht werden, kann die Karte trotzdem zu 100% ausgelastet werden, nur nicht so effizient wie wenn alle Shader beansprucht werden.
Ich habe es schon oft erlebt dass OC von Karte XY stabil zu sein scheint und dann kommt ein Game welches die Karte mehr beansprucht und schon zickt sie rum. Gab es damals auch mit den ab Werk übertakteten Karten von Gigabyte (GTX 580 / 570 / 560). Da war BF3 das Game welches aufzeigte dass der Boost Takt zu hoch, Gigabyte musste ein neues Bios bringen welches die vcore anhob.

Zu deiner Temperatur.
Du hast ja auch ein Gedämmtes Gehäuse, da ist die Temperatur immer höher als bei den High Airflow Gehäusen. Wenn du bei deinen Case oben 1 oder 2 Lüfter anbringst die langsam drehen, sollte die Temperatur auch sinken (dein Case müsst ein Fractal Define R4 oder R5, die SIG sehe ich nicht da ich grad mitn Smartphone unterwegs bin).


----------



## Schmenki (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback. Ich werde dennoch den neusten Treiber mal auslassen.
> Sollte meine Karte aber dann immer noch wärmer und instabil sein,  behält Ralle wohl Recht.
> 
> Dennoch kann ich es noch nicht ganz glauben das meine Karte vorher nicht richtig ausgelastet wurde (99-100% im Spiel) aber ich verstehe was du meinst.
> ...



Das Dark Power ist aber ziemlich groß.
Habe das gleiche Gehäuse und habe unten ein Lüfter der die Luft dann nach oben schauffelt und weniger Probleme gehabt.

Hatte aber auch feststellen können das die Hitze zwischen CPU und GPU ziemlich hoch ist.
Bin daher auf den Eisbär gewechselt so dass die heiße Backplate der Grafikkarte nicht die CPU aufheizt.


----------



## JobCenter (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei meiner Palit GameRock 1070 macht der neue nVidia-Treiber auch keine Probleme.

Alle Games laufen mit meinem FHD-Profil im MSI Afterburner ohne Abstürze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> So ich habe einiges zu berichten
> 
> *1)  *Habe die Wärmeleitpaste meiner GTX 1080 FTW gewechselt und musste festellen, dass es genau NICHTS gebracht hat in Bezug auf die Temperaturen oder die Lüfterumdrehungen...


Danke für dein Feedback ...


----------



## Blackout27 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@Icedaft:

Genau das ist es. 

@Schmenki und die anderen

Wird es etwas bringen eine All in One Wakü zu verbauen?


----------



## Schmenki (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> @Icedaft:
> 
> Genau das ist es.
> 
> ...


Klar da wird ja die Wärme am Radiator entwickelt oder verteilt und der wird ja meist am Gehäuse montiert.

Am meisten würde es aber was bringen wenn von unten ein Lüfter hoch bläst, m.M.n.


----------



## HisN (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wakü-Block für die Titan X ist da. 

1080FE@Wakue und Shunt-Mod
http://abload.de/img/witcher_stromverbraucanses.jpg

Titan X @Wakue und Shunt-Mod
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_stromverbrauqgugi.jpg


----------



## Blackout27 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Okay ich habe ja noch ein paar Lüfter da bringe ich mal einen unten an. 

Kannst du/ihr eine AiO Wakü empfehlen? Würde jetzt spontan sagen die Radi vorne dran zu bauen (240-280mm) oder ist das eher dumm? 

Was man nicht alles für seine GTX 1080 tut


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn es das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU Gehäuse ist, ist das kein Wunder.


Warum? Weil Dämm-Matten? O.o
Hab das Selbe und meine temps sind zumindest gut. Obwohl ich noch am Schluckspecht und Hitzeaufbereiter S1366 hänge. ^^

Idle: CPU: 30-35 C°, 
GPU ca. 38C° da der Kühler im Idle aus ist.

Last: CPU: unter 60 °C,
GPU ca. 68 Grad

Die Kiste ist dabei Muks still. 
(bin selbst sehr geräuchempfindlich was das angeht )
Mit der richtigen Lüftersteuerung und passenden Settings geht alles.
Aber gut zu wissen das es gar noch besser geht. ^^

Im meinem alten Case hatte ich zumindest höhere Temps. Wobei das auch allerdings wieder ein low Budget midi Gehäuse gewesen ist.


----------



## Schmenki (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Okay ich habe ja noch ein paar Lüfter da bringe ich mal einen unten an.
> 
> Kannst du/ihr eine AiO Wakü empfehlen? Würde jetzt spontan sagen die Radi vorne dran zu bauen (240-280mm) oder ist das eher dumm?
> 
> Was man nicht alles für seine GTX 1080 tut



Da ich die 280er Eisbär auf meiner CPU benutze warte ich derzeit auf die Eiswolf GPX-Pro um die beiden AiO zu verbinden.
Sieht zwar nicht schön aus aber habe eh kein Window


----------



## v3nom (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Okay ich habe ja noch ein paar Lüfter da bringe ich mal einen unten an.
> 
> Kannst du/ihr eine AiO Wakü empfehlen? Würde jetzt spontan sagen die Radi vorne dran zu bauen (240-280mm) oder ist das eher dumm?
> 
> Was man nicht alles für seine GTX 1080 tut



Für die FTW bringt EVGA auch einen Hybrid AiO auf den Markt.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Vegeta:

Kannst du mal ein Bild Posten vom PC inneren? 

@Schmenki

Ich werde mir mal die Eisberg genauer anschauen. Ich glaube be quiet bringt auch bald AIO Wasserkühlungen auf dem Markt?

@v3nom

Den Kühler möchte ich eigentlich nicht ersetzen da er ja im Grunde "leise" ist und gut kühlt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@thehate91 
Naja viel großartiges gibt es da ja nicht zu betrachten. Hab ja kein Waku oder so. 
Aber klar kann ich gern machen^^

Edit:
So hier bitte. ^^ 
Aber das wird sich nicht großartig von dir unterscheiden. Nutze eben noch eine externe Lüftersteuerung. Vielleicht ist am Ende ja das das Geheimnis. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser wäre es natürlich noch den Slotplatz weiter weg vom CPU Sockel zu nehmen. ^^


----------



## Lok92 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Warum? Weil Dämm-Matten? O.o
> Hab das Selbe und meine temps sind zumindest gut. Obwohl ich noch am Schluckspecht und Hitzeaufbereiter S1366 hänge. ^^
> 
> Idle: CPU: 30-35 C°,
> ...



Kann mich dem nur anschließen! Habe selber das R5 am Start und meine GTX 1070 Jetstream ist noch nie über die 70° Marke gegangen. Momentan läuft das Kärtchen mit dem Gamerock Premium 1070er Bios sprich sie legt gute Taktwerte an. Durchschnitts Temp liegt bei 60-65°, Karte läuft sonst auf Standard also kein zusätzliches Overclocking oder Undervolting momentan am Start^^ Sonst werkelt in der Kiste noch ein alter i7 2600k auf einem P67er Mainboard und läuft momentan auf 4,2 Ghz mit einer Eisbaer 240. Ich bin kein Silent Freak, aber die Kiste läuft fast Geräuschlos. Bei genauen hin hören kann man ein wenig was hören, aber wirklich nur wenn man genau hin hört und was hören will^^.

Lüfter laufen grundsätzlich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen und Temps sind mehr als gut, aus meiner Sichtweise zumindest. Das R5 is definitiv eines der besten Gehäuse was ich je hatte und würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen 

Edit: Ich weiß nicht ob´s von nöten ist aber hab auch noch auf die schnelle ein paar Bilder geknipst, entschuldigt die Unordnung im Hintergrund  Wie man sehen kann ist der Eisbaer Radi vorne verbaut wird momentan gekühlt von 2x Enermax silence Kühlern ( Könnte man besser machen, i know) und hab einen Kühler hinten am Heck das ist der Standard Lüfter der beim Gehäuse dabei war.^^


----------



## Madfurion (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab am Anfang immer noch gezweifelt, ob ich mit der 1070 ein lohnendes Upgrade von meiner R9 290 gemacht habe. Die Spiele dich ich spiele liefen mit der R9 290 auch noch gut und 500€für so ne Karte sind doch schon was.
Nachdem ich aber die 1070 undervoltet und optimiert habe, bin ich von Tag zu Tag zufriedener mit der Entscheidung.

Meine Karte wird bei Last nicht wärmer als 64° (42%PWM bzw. 1050RPM) und ich kann sie aus meinem R5 nicht heraushören. Meine R9 290 lief zum Vergleich teilweise bei 82° und war zu hören. Der Stromverbrauch meines Gesamtsystems hat sich durch den Wechsel um 100 Watt gesenkt und als netter Nebeneffekt ist meine CPU nicht mehr 60° sondern nur noch 50° (teilweise sogar nur 45°) kühl. Dadurch wird der ganze PC natürlich noch mal leiser.


----------



## Lok92 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Ich hab am Anfang immer noch gezweifelt, ob ich mit der 1070 ein lohnendes Upgrade von meiner R9 290 gemacht habe. Die Spiele dich ich spiele liefen mit der R9 290 auch noch gut und 500€für so ne Karte sind doch schon was.
> Nachdem ich aber die 1070 undervoltet und optimiert habe, bin ich von Tag zu Tag zufriedener mit der Entscheidung.
> 
> Meine Karte wird bei Last nicht wärmer als 64° (42%PWM bzw. 1050RPM) und ich kann sie aus meinem R5 nicht heraushören. Meine R9 290 lief zum Vergleich teilweise bei 82° und war zu hören. Der Stromverbrauch meines Gesamtsystems hat sich durch den Wechsel um 100 Watt gesenkt und als netter Nebeneffekt ist meine CPU nicht mehr 60° sondern nur noch 50° (teilweise sogar nur 45°) kühl. Dadurch wird der ganze PC natürlich noch mal leiser.



Ich bin auch von meiner Sapphire 290 umgestiegen auf die 1070. Hatte erst die Rx 480 im Visier, aber sie hat mich nicht wirklich mit gerissen obwohls auch ein gutes Kärtchen ist  Hab mir dann gesagt was solls und hab nach Jahren mit AMD, Nvidia mal wieder ne Chance gegeben und bin ebenfalls sehr glücklich. Karte läuft wie sie soll, betreibt momentan einen 21:9 Monitor mit 2560x1040 und nen normalen HD Moni bleibt Kühl & Leise. Top Karte


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir mit der GTX 970 the same Story. Zumindest was den fps Zuwachs angeht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir mit der EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX2.0 die gleiche Story was Temperatur und Lautstärke angeht. Nur bei der Performance reden wir über ein klein wenig andere Dimensionen.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke euch beiden  

Ich habe mal einen weiteren Lüfter provisorisch am Boden montiert aber wirklich viel hat es nicht gebracht (~1°C).

Werde mich mal belesen wegen AIO Wasserkühlungen. Ich glaube es es liegt ein einfach am Luftstau zwischen GPU Rückseite und CPU Kühler. Kaum ist das Seitenteil ab sinken die Temperaturen.


----------



## Lok92 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden
> 
> Ich habe mal einen weiteren Lüfter provisorisch am Boden montiert aber wirklich viel hat es nicht gebracht (~1°C).
> 
> Werde mich mal belesen wegen AIO Wasserkühlungen. Ich glaube es es liegt ein einfach am Luftstau zwischen GPU Rückseite und CPU Kühler. Kaum ist das Seitenteil ab sinken die Temperaturen.



Hatte auch erst meine Zweifel was AIO Wasserkühlungen angeht, hab mich belesen wie en irrer xD Viele klagen über laute Pumpen Geräusche etc. Mein i7 wurde die ganze Zeit von einem uralten Scythe Katana 3 gekühlt, da ich auf dem Dachboden wohne waren die Temps nicht immer naja sagen wir mal Gut 
Hab dann aber Reviews zur Eisbaer gelesen und einfach die 240er Version bestellt. Die läuft jetzt knapp 2 Wochen ca. evtl. etwas länger und bin bisher zufrieden  Einzig und allein die Montage fand ich etwas schwierig, kann auch sein das ich mich etwas Doof angestellt hab^^ Aber wie gesagt bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr
wenn mein r5 geschlossen ist hört man so gut wie nichts mehr 

Temps liegen im 50° Bereich mal 55° mal weniger, aufjedenfall nichts über 60°. Bin aber auch kein Hardcore Gamer, hab leider kaum Zeit ausführlich mal zutesten wie heiß wirklich alles ist wenn ich mal richtig in der Virtuellen Welt verschwinde. Einzigste was ab und an gespielt wird ist, Rainbow Six, Evolve, Ark & ab und an mal ne Runde BF4^^


----------



## RockOla35 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich hatte auch ewig gelesen und konnte mich erst nicht entscheiden welche Aio ich nehme, hab mir dann eine rajintek triton gekauft. Nach ner weile hatte ich dann einen riss im gehäuse der pumpen einheit, worauf diese dann auf garantie getauscht wurde. Nachdem ich mir dann eine Zotac gtx 1080 amp extreme bestellt hatte wollte ich kein risiko eingehn zwecks erneutem riss und überschwämmung der 1080, hab das ganze aio system dann umgebaut und die triton verbannt. Hab mir dann einen 360er radiator, schläuche und die eisbaer solo pumpe mit passenden 1/4 schlauch anschlüssen geordert. Die Eisbaer ist sehr leise wie ich finde und meine temps sind denk ich für nen hitzkopf i7 4790k ganz gut, idle 28-30° unter last in spielen 50-55°. Ich hab auch vor die zotac unter wasser zu setzen und hab heut mal Alphacool angeschrieben das ich meine zotac 1080 custom zur verfügung stellen würde um einen kühler zu konstruieren. Mal abwarten was die mir antworten. Hier nochmal das ganze in bildern, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lok92 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RockOla35 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch ewig gelesen und konnte mich erst nicht entscheiden welche Aio ich nehme, hab mir dann eine rajintek triton gekauft. Nach ner weile hatte ich dann einen riss im gehäuse der pumpen einheit, worauf diese dann auf garantie getauscht wurde. Nachdem ich mir dann eine Zotac gtx 1080 amp extreme bestellt hatte wollte ich kein risiko eingehn zwecks erneutem riss und überschwämmung der 1080, hab das ganze aio system dann umgebaut und die triton verbannt. Hab mir dann einen 360er radiator, schläuche und die eisbaer solo pumpe mit passenden 1/4 schlauch anschlüssen geordert. Die Eisbaer ist sehr leise wie ich finde und meine temps sind denk ich für nen hitzkopf i7 4790k ganz gut, idle 28-30° unter last in spielen 50-55°. Ich hab auch vor die zotac unter wasser zu setzen und hab heut mal Alphacool angeschrieben das ich meine zotac 1080 custom zur verfügung stellen würde um einen kühler zu konstruieren. Mal abwarten was die mir antworten. Hier nochmal das ganze in bildern,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig nice, die Farbe der Schläuche ist ja mal sexy  I like! Und das ist die Zotac 1080? Man und ich dachte meine Jetstream ist schon en Klotz, aber da hinter kann sich meine ja verstecken 

Ja ich hab auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine Karte unter Wasser zusetzen, aber wie gesagt ich bin kein Hardcore Gamer & kein großer Overclocker da wäre es wahrscheinlich mehr Spielerei als eigentlicher nutzen. Temps liegen im 60° Bereich mit Undervolting geht vllt. noch was, bleib mal aufjedenfall am Ball und sag bescheid wenn´s ne Meldung von Alphacool gibt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich kann mich über die Temperaturen auch nicht beschweren und das ganz ohne AIO-Spielereien (Zimmertemperatur ca. 27°C):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: i7-5820K @ Stock All Cores ... 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX1080 Gamerock @ Stock
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500R (Carbide Series(R) 500R Mid-Tower-Gehause – Weiss) Alle Festplattenbays voll bestückt. 
Lüfter zu den 3 vorhandenen die mit 5V laufen: Hinten 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140x140x25; Oben 2xNoctua NF-S12A PWM 120x120x25
CPU-Kühler:    Noctua NH-D15

Und so kuschelig haben es Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler (hier noch die Vorgänger-GPU): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Das Kabelmanagment ist jetzt wesentlich aufgeräumter.


----------



## RockOla35 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das mit der graka mach ich eher wegen der optik 😊 bin auch kein Overclocker, ich bastel so gern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout27 (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurzes Update zum neuen Treiber und meinen Problemen:

Neuster Treiber wurde wieder installiert weil ich eine Karte haben möchte die auch zu 100% stabil läuft auch wenn ich die Taktraten senken muss.
Habe die Taktraten erstmal auf Standard gesetzt (1936Mhz+/5004Mhz) bei 0,95 Volt, 60-65% Lüfterspeed (noch nicht ganz final) und die Gehäuselüfter auf 12 Volt. Dadurch wurde die Karte Max. 73°C warm. Schalte ich die Gehäuselüfter auf 7 Volt steigt die Temperatur auf 79°C. Ebenfalls habe ich mitbekommen das meine CPU bei 12 Volt ebenfalls gute 5°C Kühler bleibt statt 7 Volt. Der PC heizt sich bei 7 Volt extrem auf....

Werde mir also eine AIO Wakü holen damit der Lüfterstau behoben wird und die Gehäuselüfter wieder bei 7 Volt arbeiten können. 
Schwanke zwischen der Eisbear, der aktuellen Corsair (sieht einfach edel aus) und der kommenden AIO von be quiet.

Vielen lieben Dank an alle die mir geholfen bzw. wertvolle Tipps gegeben haben, darum liebe ich dieses Forum so


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Von den genannten die Eisbaer oder die kommende Be Quiet. Die Lüfter musst Du bei der Eisbaer und der Corsair tauschen wenn es silent sein soll.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo GTX'ler 

Gibt es Infos wann die 1080Ti kommen wird?


----------



## Lok92 (19. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zum neuen Treiber und meinen Problemen:
> 
> Neuster Treiber wurde wieder installiert weil ich eine Karte haben möchte die auch zu 100% stabil läuft auch wenn ich die Taktraten senken muss.
> Habe die Taktraten erstmal auf Standard gesetzt (1936Mhz+/5004Mhz) bei 0,95 Volt, 60-65% Lüfterspeed (noch nicht ganz final) und die Gehäuselüfter auf 12 Volt. Dadurch wurde die Karte Max. 73°C warm. Schalte ich die Gehäuselüfter auf 7 Volt steigt die Temperatur auf 79°C. Ebenfalls habe ich mitbekommen das meine CPU bei 12 Volt ebenfalls gute 5°C Kühler bleibt statt 7 Volt. Der PC heizt sich bei 7 Volt extrem auf....
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wie eilig du es hast, aber wenn du noch etwas Zeit hast würde ich warten auf die AIO´s von Bequiet vllt. is ja was brauchbares dabei  Ansonsten wie gesagt hab selbst die Eisbaer 240 und bin zufrieden, von daher kann ich sie dir nur empfehlen


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo GTX'ler
> 
> Gibt es Infos wann die 1080Ti kommen wird?



Kurz vor oder nachdem AMD Vega auf den Markt geschmissen hat ... Wenn sie überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und wenn sie der 1080 das Wasser reichen kann.
Denke eher, das der kleine Vega der 1070 Konkurrenz machen wird.


----------



## Blackout27 (19. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zum neuen Treiber und meinen Problemen:
> 
> Neuster Treiber wurde wieder installiert weil ich eine Karte haben möchte die auch zu 100% stabil läuft auch wenn ich die Taktraten senken muss.
> Habe die Taktraten erstmal auf Standard gesetzt (1936Mhz+/5004Mhz) bei 0,95 Volt, 60-65% Lüfterspeed (noch nicht ganz final) und die Gehäuselüfter auf 12 Volt. Dadurch wurde die Karte Max. 73°C warm. Schalte ich die Gehäuselüfter auf 7 Volt steigt die Temperatur auf 79°C. Ebenfalls habe ich mitbekommen das meine CPU bei 12 Volt ebenfalls gute 5°C Kühler bleibt statt 7 Volt. Der PC heizt sich bei 7 Volt extrem auf....
> ...



*Nachtrag und Lösung des Problem:

*Ich konnte die Temperatur und die Lautstärke der GTX und der Gehäuselüfter wieder senken! Nachdem ich gestern "fertig" mit testen war habe ich heute als Vergleichswert die originalen Fractal Lüfter (3x140er) wieder eingebaut. Vorher waren teure be quiet Silent/Pure Wings (weiß es nicht mehr ganz genau) verbaut.
Mit großen Augen betrachtete ich die Temperaturen unter 7 Volt. Die GTX wurde bei 60% Lüfterspeed (Beitrag oben wurde mit 65% getestet) max 78°C warm und pendeltet sich meist in normalen Szenen bei 70-72°C ein. Bei 12 Volt sanken die Temps auf unter 70°C!!!
Das der Tausch der Gehäuselüfter die Lösung des Problems ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Auch sieht man an meinem Beispiel wie unterschiedlich die Temperaturen, Taktraten, Lüftergeschwindigkeiten und co bei einer Karte ausfallen können. Somit kann man die PCGH Test und co lediglich als Richtwert nehmen.

Ich bin nun wieder zufrieden mit der GTX 1080 FTW und werde die Tage die Taktraten wieder versuchen auf 2Ghz zu heben und den Ram zusätzlich die Sporen geben. Einen wirklichen fps Verlust habe ich mit den Standardwerten nicht gespürt ggü. meinem vorherigen OC Setting.
Nach einer AIO Wakü schaue ich mich dennoch um da man sicher noch weiter die Werte in meinem Gehäuse verbessern kann 

Grüße und kommt gut ins Wochenende


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo GTX'ler
> 
> Gibt es Infos wann die 1080Ti kommen wird?



GTX 1080 Ti Laberthread


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier mal ein Filmchen von Project Cars, welches meine 1080er @1440p z.T. nur bis zu ~70% auslastet.^^ 
Settings, alles was geht, außer das Antialiasing wurde auf hoch gesetzt. Ist aber auch ein "Hardcorefall", besonders im Regen & mit 28 KI-Fahrer und wie man gut sieht, hat da eine 1080er noch reichlich Luft. 
Aufgrund des CPU-Limit sacken die Frames in den 50er-Bereich, welches aber Dank GSync m.E. nach immer noch seehr smooth & sehr gut spielbar ist ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_FUmfo-8Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*edit:*
Das Vid sollte man in kürze/Bälde auch mit 1440p anschauen können ...


----------



## MDJ (20. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe das erste mal mit der GTX 1080 etwas weniger anspruchsvolle Spiele getestet. Und zwar "CoD: Black Ops 2" und "Diablo 3". Beide Games in 1080p + Full und bewusst auf 60 Frames limitiert. Die Karte benötigt dafür nicht mal den Boost und liegt bei ca. 1700MHz, während die Temperatur mit einer dauerhaften Lüfterdrehzahl von lautlosen 30% bei super entspannten 40-43°C steht


----------



## HisN (20. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und hier mal der Gegentest pCars mit der Titan X
In UHD und alles gib ihm sehr viel CPU-Limit^^, trotz 4.5Ghz Intel 8-Kerner^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nblWctjtoOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin,

ich hätte da mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen zu meiner kürzlich gekauften 1070(Zotac Extreme). 

Wie viele nutze ja auch ich MSI Afterburner um sich Temps, Auslastung, FPS, etc im Spiel anzeigen zu lassen. Ich hab vorher auch schon viele Videos gesehen, wo dies genutzt wird und was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, ist der Teil Auslastung. In diversen Videos sind die Leute schon dazu gekommen, GPU oder CPU auf 100% zu bekommen, so dass man(oder ich, zumindest als leicht fortentwickelter Laie ) sehen kann, wo vllt auch ein Flaschenhals ist. Hieß für mich, ist die GPU auf 50%, die CPU kratzt aber an 100%, limitiert die CPU die Graka.

Nun habe ich mit der 1070 natürlich so ziemlich alles grafisch anspruchsvolle installiert, was ich finden konnte. 

Und es ist eigentlich egal was ich einwerfe, RotTR, Ark oder Witcher 3, die Grafikkarte geht nie über 50-70% Auslastung und die CPU ebenfalls nicht. Und ich würde gerne mal wissen, warum ist das eigentlich so? Warum gehen denn GPU/CPU nicht aufs Maximum um mehr Leistung rauszuholen? Witcher 3 läuft auf Ultra mit recht konstanten 60FPS, aber wenn ich bspw mal testweise auf 4K umstelle, sinken die FPS deutlich, so auf 25-30 und CPU sowie GPU sind vllt minimal mehr ausgelastet, aber nicht mal ansatzweise auf 100. Was verhindert das denn?


Und auch wenn es nicht ganz so viel mit der Graka ansich zu tun hat, aber ich bin erstaunt/schockiert darüber, das selbst Titel wie RotTR, welches natürlich schon richtig geil ausschaut, mit aktiviertem MSAA nicht mal in 1080p 60FPS dauerhaft halten kann. Von 2x oder 4x ganz zu schweigen, da bekomm ich es dann auch auf 30+ runter. Ist das normal dass MSAA selbst eine 1070 richtig ins Schwitzen bringt? Und erneut frage ich mich, wenn die FPS droppen, GPU/CPU aber nicht auf 100% Auslastung sind, warum sie nicht mehr Gas geben? 

Meine CPU ist übrigens ein i5 4690K der aktuell mal testweise im Turbomodus auf 4Ghz läuft. Netzteil noch BeQuiet 430W L7(Neues NT ist bestellt).


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und es ist eigentlich egal was ich einwerfe, RotTR, Ark oder Witcher 3, die Grafikkarte geht nie über 50-70% Auslastung und die CPU ebenfalls nicht. Und ich würde gerne mal wissen, warum ist das eigentlich so? Warum gehen denn GPU/CPU nicht aufs Maximum um mehr Leistung rauszuholen? Witcher 3 läuft auf Ultra mit recht konstanten 60FPS, aber wenn ich bspw mal testweise auf 4K umstelle, sinken die FPS deutlich, so auf 25-30 und CPU sowie GPU sind vllt minimal mehr ausgelastet, aber nicht mal ansatzweise auf 100. Was verhindert das denn?



Die CPU geht ganz selten auf 100%, denn das bedeutet, dass alle(!) Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet sind. Ist nur ein Kern (von 4) zu 100% ausgelastet und die anderen tun gar nichts, dann ist die Gesamtlast nur 25%.

Eine Limitierung von CPU oder GPU bedeutet, dass der Anteil, den die CPU (oder GPU) an der Berechnung eines Frames hat, deutlich höher ist. Beispiel: Ein Frame wird in 20ms berechnet (50 fps). Wenn davon 25ms auf die CPU entfallen und 25ms auf die GPU, dann wäre die Last gleich verteilt (in der Praxis stimmt das auch nicht ganz, da bestimmte Berechnungen von CPU und GPU parallel erfolgen, aber der Einfachheit halber, lass ich das mal außer betracht). 

Benötigt die CPU aber selbst 45ms und die GPU weiterhin nur 25ms, dann hast Du eine deutliche CPU Limitierung. Das bedeutet nicht, dass die CPU voll ausgelastet ist, sie muss trotzdem auf die GPU warten und andere Kerne sind womöglich kaum oder gar nicht belastet. 

Ob ein Spiel CPU oder GPU limitiert ist, merkt man nur daran, wie sehr sich die Leistung verändert, wenn man die jeweilige Komponente schneller oder langsamer macht. Sprich: Erhöst (oder vermindertst) Du den Takt der CPU um 10% und bekommst ebenfalls um eine Änderung der Framerate um knapp 10%, dann ist das Spiel praktisch nur CPU limitiert. Wenn sich die Framerate gar nicht ändert, dann ist es vollkommen GPU limitiert. Und wenn das Ergebnis irgendwo dazwischen liegt, dann ist die Framerate eben zu gewissen Teilen von GPU und CPU limitiert.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir etwas


----------



## RockOla35 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sorry hätte da ne, sollte man im bios cpu ratio auf "All core" oder "per core" stellen?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist nur wichtig, wenn Du die CPU übertaktest. Und es bedeutet, dass Du den Takt entweder für alle Cores gemeinsam oder für jeden Core getrennt einstellen kannst.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hilft definitiv, sprich stärkere CPU könnte höhere GPU Auslastung bringen, richtig? Heißt auch für mich im Umkehrschluss, aus der Auslastungsanzeige beim Afterburner bzw. dem StatServ sollte man nicht zuviel schlussfolgern. 

Und soll das etwa heißen, bevor ich mir nicht einen arg teuren i7 kaufe, meine GPU grundsätzlich nie ihre wahre Pracht entfalten kann? :cry: (warum gibts hier eigentlich keine smileyübersicht -,-) 

Bleibt die Frage nach dem ressourcenfressenden MSAA Punkt. Mag sein das meine CPU mich da halt auch noch etwas limitiert, aber ich bin in meiner Naivität eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass diese Karte alle Spiele in 1080p in 60FPS fest darstellen kann, mit sämtlichen Schnickschnack an.


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ob eine stärkere CPU was bringt, hängt extrem vom Spiel und der Szene ab. Die größte Mehrheit der Spiele ist eher GPU limitiert, speziell in höheren Einstellungen. Aber es gibt immer auch wieder mal CPU Limitierung, in Fallout 4 zum Beispiel, gibt es Szenen in denen die Framerate auf meiner Titan X auf unter 30 fps einbricht. Und die sind tatsächlich extrem CPU limitiert... Übertaktung speziell des DRAMs, dass sonst eigentlich nie was bringt, wirkt sich extrem aus, mit mehr als 30% Frameratengewinn (bei 3000 MHz statt 2100 MHz DRAM Takt).

Es gibt keine allgemeingültige Aussage. Nur eben die Daumenregel, das bei aktuellen Spielen die GPU meist wichtiger ist als die CPU. Eine 4-Core Intel CPU mit mindestens 3.5 GHz ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt...

Eine Smily-Übersicht gibt's im "Erweiterten" Editor.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da seh ich nur Beitragssymbole, keine Smileys ^^ Naja vllt wg Addblock, kA.

Ich wollte auf jeden Fall erstmal bei meiner CPU bleiben, ich find das Teil eigentlich ganz schnieke, Lüfter passt auch. 
Mich würden halt hier nur mal ein paar Erfahrungen interessieren bzgl MSAA mit der 1070er Reihe, oder von mir aus auch stärkeren GPUs bei den von mir genannten Spielen. Ob ich da mit meinen Werten aus der Reihe falle oder ob alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## MrLoL1 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das, was du in RoTTR aktivierst ist SSAA und nicht MSAA. SSAA erhöht die Renderauflösung des ganzen Bildes und nicht nur der Polygonkanten und kostet daher deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du hast Recht, es gibt FXAA, SMAA und SSAA. Bissken viele Spiele in letzter Zeit ^^ Aber eben schon bei SMAA merkt man deutliche Leistungseinbußen, von SSAA mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, es gibt FXAA, SMAA und SSAA. Bissken viele Spiele in letzter Zeit ^^ Aber eben schon bei SMAA merkt man deutliche Leistungseinbußen, von SSAA mal ganz zu schweigen.



Ich kann dir keine GTX1070 bieten aber eine GTX1080 ROTTR auf Maximum Einstellungen inklusive SSAA 4x:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das sind die Frames mit SMAA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst ist selbst eine GTX1080 mit alles auf Max überfordert. 

Und wenn wir uns jetzt mal die Frames in UHD anschauen ohne Kantenglättung sollte Dir ein Licht aufgehen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du SSAA 4x aktivierst, spielst du eigentlich in UHD 

Zu den Smiles. Ich habe sie dir mal Rot makiert ... Die beim Pfeil ereichst du wenn du bei der Beitragserstellung unten rechts auf "Erweitert" klickst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir ist das Smileymenü auch nicht zu sehen. Firefox zeigt es mir auch nicht an.


----------



## LaCain1337 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nimm Opera da gibt es keine Porbleme ^^

zum Topic, mit ner gtx 1070  geht alle games auf hoher Auflösung zb BF4 oder AC  auf ultra ? Problemlos?
Kann mir da einer was von Berichtet?  oder  Ist da die 1080  so viel Besser?


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt auf die Auflösung an. Bei 1080p würde ich das unterschrieben, bei 1440p oder 4K bin ich am zweifeln.

Hab selbst nur wqhd und Mir die 1080 bestellt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (21. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> zum Topic, mit ner gtx 1070  geht alle games auf hoher Auflösung zb BF4 oder AC  auf ultra ? Problemlos?



Kommt drauf an was Du unter "geht" und "Problemlos" verstehst.
Gibt Leute die kommen mit 30 FPS klar, gibt Leute die kommen erst ab 60 FPS klar, gibt Leute die kommen erst ab 120FPS klar.
Gibt Leute die kommen mit LOW-Settings klar, gibt Leute die kommen mit High Settings klar, gibt Leute die kommen erst klar wenn alle Regler nach ganz rechts sind.

Und "alle" ist das übelste Pauschal-Verkackt-Wort das es in diesem Zusammenhang gibt. Ich finde immer eine Software die verkackt. Egal welche Graka Du nennst. Und bei BF4 z.b. braucht es in 1080er Auflösung und Ultra-Einstellungen schon einen 4.5Ghz Intel-Prozessor vom Type Haswell oder Skylake der *mehr* als 4 Kerne bietet um die Karte tatsächlich und restlos auszulasten^^. Ähnliches wird Dir in ACU passieren. Nur 4 Kerne ... schnell Ende der Fahnenstange, und das hat dann nur am Rande mit der Graka zu tun^^

Eventuell fällt das ja auch unter "Problemlos".

Viele leere Phrasen, entsprechend "genau" können wir Antworten ohne in Deinen Kopf schauen zu dürfen


----------



## LaCain1337 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja sagen wir Alles auf max mit ab 60FPS ist doch super..was will man mehr ^^ 

1070er karte  oder 1080er is halt unterschied von 300-350€      Will nicht mehr Geld ausgeben als ich schon mal gemacht habe.
(obwohl ich es mir mit der Entscheidung net leicht fällt und erst mal informieren will , von den Leuten die bereits so eine haben 
besonders 1080er karte. Ist sie denn wirklich "sooo" gut wie alle sagen? 

Evtl lohnt es auch kaum, von ner 980 ti xtreme auf ne 1070/1080  .. bisher sehe ich nur geringe Verbesserungen. zb 8gb vram ^^


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist die 1080 das Allerheilmittel? Nein.
Ist sie gut? Ja, die Zweitbeste.
Ist sie perfekt für 4k? Nimm ne TitanX
In 1080p langweilt sie sich.
DSR klappt super.
Reicht ne 1070 für 1080p? Und wie!

Wenn du 1080p zockst, ist ne 1080 eher was fürs Ego. Aber sie hat genügend Power für die nächsten Jahre in wqhd und fullhd.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> *Nachtrag und Lösung des Problem:
> 
> *Ich konnte die Temperatur und die Lautstärke der GTX und der Gehäuselüfter wieder senken! Nachdem ich gestern "fertig" mit testen war habe ich heute als Vergleichswert die originalen Fractal Lüfter (3x140er) wieder eingebaut. Vorher waren teure be quiet Silent/Pure Wings (weiß es nicht mehr ganz genau) verbaut.
> Mit großen Augen betrachtete ich die Temperaturen unter 7 Volt. Die GTX wurde bei 60% Lüfterspeed (Beitrag oben wurde mit 65% getestet) max 78°C warm und pendeltet sich meist in normalen Szenen bei 70-72°C ein. Bei 12 Volt sanken die Temps auf unter 70°C!!!
> ...



*Entgültiges Fazit:*

Nachdem ich ich das Temperaturproblem eindämmen konnte habe ich das Optimum für die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW gesucht und gefunden.

*GPU-Takt:*                   1936Mhz+
*Ram-Takt:*                    5301Mhz
*Lüfterspeed:*              max. 55% (1450-1500 rpm)
*Spannung:*                   0,90 Volt 
*Temperatur:*               ~70°C (Witcher 3 UHD max. 74°C)
*Powertarget:*             max. 79% (entspricht 170 Watt)
*Treiber:*                        372.52

Ich habe nochmals die Spannung um 0,5 Volt gesenk, auf 0,90 Volt. Dabei wird die Karte in aktuellen und anspruchsvollen Spielen (in 3840X2160) 65-70°C warm und maximal im Witcher 3 UHD worst case Test (Insel mit sehr viel Nebel was den ganzen PC enorm und überdurchschnittlich belastet; 60 min lang) 74°C warm. Im normalen Spielablauf wurde die Karte beim Wichtern max. 71°C warm und somit nochmals 4°C Kühler als mit 0,95 Volt!
Den Ram habe ich auf 5301Mhz (+300Mhz) übertaktet da ab +400 Mhz ich weniger Punkte im Firestrike erhalten habe. Nochmals ein *dickes Dankeschön* Boarder1312 
Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit  pendelt sich bei ~1450 rpm ein ( ~2 Sone) was ich aus meinem gedämmten Gehäuse nur sehr sehr leise hören kann wenn alles im Raum still ist.

Letztendlich werde ich diese Werte auch in Zukunft so lassen, da ich als Vergleich die Karte auf 2063Mhz+/5400Mhz übertaktet und gebencht habe. Der Leistungszuwachs in Spielen ist kaum messbar (Witcher ~1fps). 
Noch nie habe ich so lange und so intensiv an einer Karte rum optimiert wie bei der FTW. Es hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich ab und an ein dicken Hals bekommen habe 

*Wie schaut es bei euch aus, übertaktet ihr eure GTX 1060/170/1080/Titan ebenfalls mit gesenkter Spannung oder kitzelt ihr das letzte Mhz heraus?*


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@FortuneHunter
Schöne Vergleichsbilder 
Und nein, ich hab definitiv keine Smileyleiste, ich mache bei Gelegenheit ein Bild ^^ 



target2804 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Auflösung an. Bei 1080p würde ich das unterschrieben, bei 1440p oder 4K bin ich am zweifeln.
> 
> Hab selbst nur wqhd und Mir die 1080 bestellt



Man könnte auch kurz hoch scrollen, ich habe ja gerade etwas zur 1070 gefragt und geschrieben. Also 4K geht nie auf Max mit 30FPS+. Für WQHD gehts eigentlich noch ziemlich gut, da laufen viele Spiele noch in Max mit 50-60FPS. Hab auch die von PCGH empfohlenen Faktor von 2,25 drin, das funktioniert auch ab und an noch sehr gut. Grad XCOM2 getestet, das läuft in 4K mit knapp 30FPS, die beiden dadrunter laufen mit 60FPS, Einstellungen natürlich alles auf max. 

Hatte auch vorhin mal nen 3DMark laufen lassen und nach deren Einschätzung lag mein Score(~14500) ein Stückchen hinter 4K, was sich mit meinen Ergebnissen bisher deckt. Reicht halt nicht ganz dafür. Mir persönlich aber auch wurscht, ich hab eh keine 4K Glotze und Downsampling ist für mich eh mehr eine Spielerei.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich finds immer schön.
Ja ne 1070 reicht für alles und nein, nicht alles auf max.
Kommt immer aufs Spiel und vor allem auf die persönlichen Erwartungen an.


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe auch noch ne Frage bzgl OC. Zotac liefert ja Firestorm mit. Habe da aber bis auf die Farben und den Lüfter nichts verstellt. Natürlich hab ich auch Afterburner und ich frage mich, können die zwei Programme sich behaken? Muss ich Firestorm deinstallieren wenn ich mit Afterburner die Werte anhebe?


----------



## GatoTiger (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was Du unter "geht" und "Problemlos" verstehst.
> Gibt Leute die kommen mit 30 FPS klar, gibt Leute die kommen erst ab 60 FPS klar, gibt Leute die kommen erst ab 120FPS klar.
> Gibt Leute die kommen mit LOW-Settings klar, gibt Leute die kommen mit High Settings klar, gibt Leute die kommen erst klar wenn alle Regler nach ganz rechts sind.
> 
> ...




Ich spiele mit nem xeon hasswell 3.3ghz  16gb 16000mhz drr3 ram sowie gtx 1070PALIT DUAL 

BF4 im mutiplayer alles auf ultra, msaa aus sowie mit dsr 5120 * 2160 absolut ruckelrei ! min fps 54, max fps 90, im schnitt etwas über 60!


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf allen Maps zu jeder Zeit?


----------



## GatoTiger (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab die 1070 erst seit gestern, soviel zeit zum testen hatte ich noch nicht :

hier mal viedeo, map golmudbahn 64 server, höchster min spike ~40 fps bei harten explosionen

es lief aber auch shadowplay neben bei, das kostet ja auch etwas leistung.

Battlefield 4 multiplayer 64 server - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin ich blind oder lässt du dir die fps nicht anzeigen?
Komplett Ultra ist es auch nicht.
Anhand der Temperatur und rpm der Lüfter bin ich froh die Super Jetstream genommen zu.


----------



## GatoTiger (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit oc war meine asus gtx 970 lauter, obwohl deren lüfter nur mit 1700rpm drehten.....

fps lasse ich mir anzeigen, oben rechts, werden durch sweet fx angezeigt

was ist denn nicht auf komplett ultra ? msaa ist aus, das ist klar....


----------



## HisN (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir Alles auf max mit ab 60FPS ist doch super..was will man mehr ^^



Ich drücke Dir Rise of the Tomb Raider auf 6 FPS mit einer 1080 alles auf Max in FHD. Zu wenig VRAM.
Eine Graka bekommt man immer klein. Es liegt also in deinem ermessen ob du für 20%Mehrleistung die Kohle abdrücken möchtest oder nicht.
Alles auf Max und 60 FPS wird nicht funktionieren. Besonders Dann nicht wenn dein Monitor größer wird.


----------



## GatoTiger (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

was stellst du denn eigentlich immer so im treiber ein ??


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ach da, lol.
Wenn du schreibst alles auf Ultra, dann sollte wirklich alles auf Ultra sein.


----------



## HisN (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> was stellst du denn eigentlich immer so im treiber ein ??



Nur den Texturfilter auf Maximum und die Skalierung aus,  ansonsten brauch ich nix, den Rest kann man in den Games einstellen, und da ich nativ UHD unterwegs bin eher eine Custom 21:9 Auflösung als DSR.


----------



## GatoTiger (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach da, lol.
> Wenn du schreibst alles auf Ultra, dann sollte wirklich alles auf Ultra sein.



du hast natürlich recht, aber wer braucht msaa bei so einer hohen resulotion ?
Das mit msaa jede aktuelle graka keine spielbaren fps schafft sollte klar sein, was die Leistung der gtx 1070 betrifft bin ich mehr als begeistert bisher!


----------



## MDJ (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch ne Frage bzgl OC. Zotac liefert ja Firestorm mit. Habe da aber bis auf die Farben und den Lüfter nichts verstellt. Natürlich hab ich auch Afterburner und ich frage mich, können die zwei Programme sich behaken? Muss ich Firestorm deinstallieren wenn ich mit Afterburner die Werte anhebe?



Guck mal, ob die Karte die zuletzt eingestellte Farbe beibehält, wenn du FireStorm nicht startest. Wenn ja, dann brauchst du es nichtmehr starten und kannst komplett auf Afterburner umsteigen, wo du dir auch eine Lüfterkurve einstellen kannst. Dann brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, ob sich die Programme gegenseitig stören. Deinstallieren musst du FireStorm aber eigentlich nicht. Einfach nur aus dem Autostart entfernen.


----------



## v3nom (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> *Wie schaut es bei euch aus, übertaktet ihr eure GTX 1060/170/1080/Titan ebenfalls mit gesenkter Spannung oder kitzelt ihr das letzte Mhz heraus?*



Meine kann bis 2190MHz, aber ich lasse diese im normalen Betrieb auf 2100MHz laufen. Spannung ist im Afterburner auf 100+ eingestellt, wenn ich die 2190MHz schaffen will, sonst ohne Anhebung.
Sobald ich mit dem Curve Editor gearbeitet habe, hatte ich schlechtere Benchmarkergebnisse und fasse diesen deshalb nicht mehr an ^^
Temperaturprobleme habe ich dank WaKü eh nicht.


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit dem neuen Curve Editor vom Afterburner hab ich gestern auch mal kurz rumgespielt. Da mir aber Vergleichs und auch Erfahrungswerte fehlen, bin ich unschlüssig was ich da einstellen soll. Welche Spannung für welche MHZ Zahl passend ist, soll ich Teilbereiche erhöhen oder direkt die ganze Linie. Hab natürlich prompt den Treiber zum Absturz gebracht. CoreVoltage 100%, Powerlimit 112, Temp Limit 88 und dann vorsichtig die ganze Linie angehoben. Da die Zahlen praktischerweise so superklein sind in dem Teil(und ich hier an nem 55 Zoll sitze), kann ich nicht mal sagen bei welcher Einstellung er baden gegangen ist. Viel war es aber nicht, max 100 Mhz.

Da muss ich wohl nochmal etwas lesen. Hat jmd einen aktuellen OC Guide zur Hand, vllt für GTX Karten?

Edit: Funktioniert bei euch die benutzerdefinierte Lüftersteuerung im Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 4? Egal ob angepasst oder vorgegeben, keiner der eingegebenen Werte stimmt. In Firestorm hat das funktioniert. Nur ist es dort unfassbar fummelig, während es beim Afterburner sehr einfach einzustellen ist, nur funktioniert es leider nicht.


----------



## Madfurion (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich verlinke mal den Thread von Duvar. (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen
Hier wird ne ganze Menge über undervolten und übertakten der Pascal Karten erklärt.


----------



## MDJ (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Curve Editor vom Afterburner hab ich gestern auch mal kurz rumgespielt. Da mir aber Vergleichs und auch Erfahrungswerte fehlen, bin ich unschlüssig was ich da einstellen soll. Welche Spannung für welche MHZ Zahl passend ist, soll ich Teilbereiche erhöhen oder direkt die ganze Linie. Hab natürlich prompt den Treiber zum Absturz gebracht. CoreVoltage 100%, Powerlimit 112, Temp Limit 88 und dann vorsichtig die ganze Linie angehoben. Da die Zahlen praktischerweise so superklein sind in dem Teil(und ich hier an nem 55 Zoll sitze), kann ich nicht mal sagen bei welcher Einstellung er baden gegangen ist. Viel war es aber nicht, max 100 Mhz.
> 
> Da muss ich wohl nochmal etwas lesen. Hat jmd einen aktuellen OC Guide zur Hand, vllt für GTX Karten?
> 
> Edit: Funktioniert bei euch die benutzerdefinierte Lüftersteuerung im Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 4? Egal ob angepasst oder vorgegeben, keiner der eingegebenen Werte stimmt. In Firestorm hat das funktioniert. Nur ist es dort unfassbar fummelig, während es beim Afterburner sehr einfach einzustellen ist, nur funktioniert es leider nicht.


Ein kleines Tutorial für die Spannungs-Kurve findest du hier:
GTX 1070 Undervolten mit 2012 MHz GPU-Takt bei einer Spannung von 1000mV [1,0 Volt] - YouTube

Beim Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 4 habe ich mit meiner Zotac kein Problem und funktioniert sehr gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> Ein kleines Tutorial für die Spannungs-Kurve findest du hier:
> GTX 1070 Undervolten mit 2012 MHz GPU-Takt bei einer Spannung von 1000mV [1,0 Volt] - YouTube
> 
> Beim Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 4 habe ich mit meiner Zotac kein Problem und funktioniert sehr gut:
> ...



Ja, so sieht das bei mir auch aus(bzw leicht modifiziert), aber es wird eben nicht umgesetzt was ich da eintrage. Wie gesagt, in Firestorm funzt das einwandfrei, ist ja im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip.


----------



## Keks90 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi Leute,

eine kurze Frage, gibt es bautechnisch (Kühler,Phasen,PCB ect.) irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den folgenden GeForce GTX 1070 Karten, oder liegt der Aufpreis nur an dem werkseitigem OC?
Also der Vergleich nur immer innerhalb des Herstellers natürlich.

Asus Strix vs Strix OC
Gainward Phoenix vs Phoenix GLH
MSI Gaming 8G vs Gaming Z
Palit Jetstream vs GameRock Premium
ZOTAC AMP Edition vs AMP Extreme

Danke
Gruß Keks


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Keks90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> eine kurze Frage, gibt es bautechnisch (Kühler,Phasen,PCB ect.) irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den folgenden GeForce GTX 1070 Karten, oder liegt der Aufpreis nur an dem werkseitigem OC?
> Also der Vergleich nur immer innerhalb des Herstellers natürlich.
> ...



"Kurze" Frage  

Dafür muss derjenige ja nur zufällig 10 Modelle auswendig kennen oder sie alle ergooglen, was du auch tun könntest ^^ 

Bei der Zotac kann ich dir schonmal sagen, dass Zotac bei der Extreme Edition die Kühlervariante von deren 1080 verbaut hat, also u.a. 3 Monster Lüfter gegenüber den 2 Lüftern der Zotac Amp Edition.  Allein das rechtfertigt imho schon den Aufpreis, ist nicht nur eine werkseitige Übertaktung. Bei den anderen Modellen kommt es auch drauf an, manche sind nicht nur schneller, sondern eben auch leiser, anderes Powertarget. Aber da ich die anderen Karten nicht kenne, sage ich auch nix dazu


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Keks90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> eine kurze Frage, gibt es bautechnisch (Kühler,Phasen,PCB ect.) irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den folgenden GeForce GTX 1070 Karten, oder liegt der Aufpreis nur an dem werkseitigem OC?
> Also der Vergleich nur immer innerhalb des Herstellers natürlich.
> ...



Bautechnisch gibt es da schon unterschiede, die amp extreme z.b. nutzt ein eigenes PCB und die AMP meines wissens das standart PCB, bei der Gamerock und Jetstream haben war das gleiche wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Bei der MSI sollte es die gleiche Karte sein, aber die Z hat mehr OC Potential und einen besseren Takt von Haus aus. Wenn du die Asus Strix willst kannst du dir die non OC kaufen und bekommst bei techpowerup das Bios der OC, draufmachen fertig. zweimal die gleiche Karte nur eine mit weniger takt.

Übrigens, kleiner Tipp am Rande: Für was ne Karte reicht und für was nicht entscheidet ihr selbst. Das wird euch hier keiner abnehmen können. Die Erwartungen sind verschieden. Wenn man sich unschlüssig ist empfehle ich 1070 von EVGA kaufen (FTW z.b.) und wenn die Leistung nicht reicht Stepup auf ne 1080 machen. Das ist beim "testen" das sinnvollste. Man kann natürlich auch wie viele andere ne Karte kaufen und nach dem benutzen widerruf machen und ne andere kaufen. Ist halt die Assi Art dann, muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Keks90 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke schon mal Karotte 81, stimmt bei der Zotac ist es der Kühler.
Dachte mir einfach hier hätte schon mal jemand, sich die Modelle genauer angeschaut, oder eine Seite die ich nicht kenne sich angeschaut.
Auf den Herstellerseiten wird man auch nicht immer so fündig, was jetzt genau unter dem Kühler steckt.

Auch vielen Dank an Danielneedles! Das hilft schon mal!

Was ich bei der AMP! Extreme krass finde, die verbraucht ja schon einiges mehr, aber der Takt kommt auch nicht wirklich höher da liegen die Limitierungen wohl woanders.
Ich muss sagen ich schwanke zwischen den Gainward Phoenix ob jetzt Standard, GS oder GLH kommt halt auf die Bauart an, Asus Strix cooles Desgin und mit 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss und Zotac AMP Edition/Extreme eigentlich nur wegen den 5 Jahren Garantie man weiss ja nie 
Overclocken kann man die ja theoretisch alle selber.


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Bautechnisch gibt es da schon unterschiede, die amp extreme z.b. nutzt ein eigenes PCB und die AMP meines wissens das standart PCB, bei der Gamerock und Jetstream haben war das gleiche wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Bei der MSI sollte es die gleiche Karte sein, aber die Z hat mehr OC Potential und einen besseren Takt von Haus aus. Wenn du die Asus Strix willst kannst du dir die non OC kaufen und bekommst bei techpowerup das Bios der OC, draufmachen fertig. zweimal die gleiche Karte nur eine mit weniger takt.
> 
> Übrigens, kleiner Tipp am Rande: Für was ne Karte reicht und für was nicht entscheidet ihr selbst. Das wird euch hier keiner abnehmen können. Die Erwartungen sind verschieden. Wenn man sich unschlüssig ist empfehle ich 1070 von EVGA kaufen (FTW z.b.) und wenn die Leistung nicht reicht Stepup auf ne 1080 machen. Das ist beim "testen" das sinnvollste. Man kann natürlich auch wie viele andere ne Karte kaufen und nach dem benutzen widerruf machen und ne andere kaufen. Ist halt die Assi Art dann, muss jeder selbst wissen



Was macht die EVGA FTW 1070 denn eigentlich besser als die Zotac? Leiser? Bei der Zotac ist es ja schön das sie 3 Lüfter hat, die auch bei Auto Betrieb nie über 40% gehen, aber wenn man sie dann mal auf 50,60 stellt, hört man sie schon a bisserl und wenn man sie auf 100 stellt, hat man das Gefühl, das Gehäuse hebt gleich ab


----------



## v3nom (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Hat jmd einen aktuellen OC Guide zur Hand, vllt für GTX Karten?



Den hier finde ich klasse:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKWbKCKsWVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Keks90 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal Karotte 81, stimmt bei der Zotac ist es der Kühler.
> Dachte mir einfach hier hätte schon mal jemand, sich die Modelle genauer angeschaut, oder eine Seite die ich nicht kenne sich angeschaut.
> Auf den Herstellerseiten wird man auch nicht immer so fündig, was jetzt genau unter dem Kühler steckt.
> 
> ...



Also meine Zotac läuft mit Standardtakt bei 1632, der Boost 1835, bei 50-55° , effektiv zeigt Afterburner bis zu 2035Mhz beim Boost an. Der Lüfter langweilt sich i.d.R. bei 20-40%. Speicher liegt aktuell bei 4300Mhz. Reserven sollte sie haben. Und ich muss sagen, ich habe noch nie so ein übertrieben fettes, großes, fast schon gepanzert wirkendes Stück Hardware in der Hand gehabt wie die Zotac  Designtechnisch schlägt das knapp 1,5kg Monster doch alles. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn jmd mit einer Pistole auf mich schießen würde und ich die Karte in der Brusttasche hätte, würde ich überleben  Hab auch "nur" 468€ bezahlt, das war neben der langen Garantie der ausschlaggebende Faktor.

Da ich wie du vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand und viel hin und herüberlegt habe, kann ich sagen, nimm die, die du optisch am besten findest und die den besten Preis hat. Nicht nur laut PCGH nehmen sich die meisten Modelle relativ wenig, die paar FPS die die in den Tests auseinanderlagen. Vllt noch auf gute Kühlung achten und there u go  

Bei Amazon sind grad übrigens diverse 1070 Karten für 300€ zu haben ... aber fallt nicht drauf rein, ist bestimmt ein Marktplatz Fraud!


----------



## MDJ (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Was macht die EVGA FTW 1070 denn eigentlich besser als die Zotac? Leiser? Bei der Zotac ist es ja schön das sie 3 Lüfter hat, die auch bei Auto Betrieb nie über 40% gehen, aber wenn man sie dann mal auf 50,60 stellt, hört man sie schon a bisserl und wenn man sie auf 100 stellt, hat man das Gefühl, das Gehäuse hebt gleich ab



So hoch kommen die Lüfter in der Realität aber nie 
Zu deinem Lüfterkurven-Problem: Stell im FireStorm mal die Lüfterkurve auf "Default", speichere ab und deaktiviere den Autostart vom FireStorm, damit dieser nichtmehr mit Windows zusammen startet. Neu booten. Dann setz den Afterburner in deinen Autostart und stell die Lüfterkurve mal so ein wie bei mir. Danach wieder neu booten. Vielleicht klappt es ja so. Könnte ja sein, dass bisher der FireStorm dazwischen gefunkt hat.


----------



## Keks90 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Also meine Zotac läuft mit Standardtakt bei 1632, der Boost 1835, bei 50-55° , effektiv zeigt Afterburner bis zu 2035Mhz beim Boost an. Der Lüfter langweilt sich i.d.R. bei 20-40%. Speicher liegt aktuell bei 4300Mhz. Reserven sollte sie haben. Und ich muss sagen, ich habe noch nie so ein übertrieben fettes, großes, fast schon gepanzert wirkendes Stück Hardware in der Hand gehabt wie die Zotac  Designtechnisch schlägt das knapp 1,5kg Monster doch alles. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn jmd mit einer Pistole auf mich schießen würde und ich die Karte in der Brusttasche hätte, würde ich überleben  Hab auch "nur" 468€ bezahlt, das war neben der langen Garantie der ausschlaggebende Faktor.
> 
> Da ich wie du vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand und viel hin und herüberlegt habe, kann ich sagen, nimm die, die du optisch am besten findest und die den besten Preis hat. Nicht nur laut PCGH nehmen sich die meisten Modelle relativ wenig, die paar FPS die die in den Tests auseinanderlagen. Vllt noch auf gute Kühlung achten und there u go
> 
> Bei Amazon sind grad übrigens diverse 1070 Karten für 300€ zu haben ... aber fallt nicht drauf rein, ist bestimmt ein Marktplatz Fraud!



Das ist es eben denke nicht, dass es wirklich große Unterschiede gibt, aber irgendwie schwankt man immer zwischen den Modellen
Welches Modell hast du denn? Die AMP Extreme oder die AMP Edition? Aber so wie es sich liest hört es sich nach der Extreme an  Und der Preis ist mal echt gut gewesen, Neukauf?
 Ein Stepup zur 1080 wäre natürlich reizvoll für das extra an Leistung, aber vielleicht nicht ganz rational sind dann bestimmt wieder +250€  Muss ich spontan entscheiden.
Ich möchte zwar in Zukunft shooter mit 144 fps spielen (CS,BF,RB,OW) da ich auch einen fähigen Monitor habe, aber dann muss ich bei den krassen Titeln halt einwenig an den Grafikeinstellungen feilen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Was macht die EVGA FTW 1070 denn eigentlich besser als die Zotac? Leiser? Bei der Zotac ist es ja schön das sie 3 Lüfter hat, die auch bei Auto Betrieb nie über 40% gehen, aber wenn man sie dann mal auf 50,60 stellt, hört man sie schon a bisserl und wenn man sie auf 100 stellt, hat man das Gefühl, das Gehäuse hebt gleich ab



Die 1070 ftw ist ein nettes gesamtpaket. Ordentlich Leistung und dabei leise und kühl. In anderen Foren wird sie in den Himmel gehoben. Und es gibt einige Benchmarks die zeigen das die 1070 FTW mit OC fast an eine 1080 FE rankommt.


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe zur FTW gelesen, dass sie in den Benches schon die 80°C knackt. Ab 83°C fängt sie an den Boost Takt zu senken. Würde ich mir also überlegen^^


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Die 1070 ftw ist ein nettes gesamtpaket. Ordentlich Leistung und dabei leise und kühl. In anderen Foren wird sie in den Himmel gehoben. Und es gibt einige Benchmarks die zeigen das die 1070 FTW mit OC fast an eine 1080 FE rankommt.



Habe weniger in Foren gelesen, mehr hier auf der Seite und da kommt die EVGA ja auch gut weg. Kommen aber eben eigentlich alle Karten gut weg ^^ 
Bzgl des OC, salopp gefragt, sollten das nicht fast alle 1070er schaffen? Also zumindest die Custom Designs? Die sind doch alle ordentlich, leise, effizient, mit Reserven ... klar, die eine mehr, die andere weniger, aber generell?

@Keks90
Ja, Neukauf, Amazon. Effektiv eigentlich noch weniger gezahlt wg günstiger eingekauften Gutscheinen. Und n Preisabschlag von Amazon gab's auch noch. Und ja klar, Extreme. Sonst wär' der Preis ja sch...eiße 



target2804 schrieb:


> Habe zur FTW gelesen, dass sie in den Benches schon die 80°C knackt. Ab 83°C fängt sie an den Boost Takt zu senken. Würde ich mir also überlegen^^



Senken nicht alle Karten den Boost? Meine Zotac senkt den Boost auch immer a bisserl, je wärmer sie wird. Hab testweise das Powerlimit angehoben, da hat man direkt gemerkt das sie ihren Takt viel besser halten kann


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



target2804 schrieb:


> Habe zur FTW gelesen, dass sie in den Benches schon die 80°C knackt. Ab 83°C fängt sie an den Boost Takt zu senken. Würde ich mir also überlegen^^



Du meinst sicher nicht die 1070 FTW. Zwar der selbe Kühler wie auf der 1080, aber auf der 1070 performt der natürlich besser, da weniger verbraucht wird.


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sorry, war die 1080 ftw. Vllt ist es bei der 1070 ja anders 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wegen dem "Boosttakt senken". Dies beginnt schon im 40er (°C) Bereich, dann nochmal im 50er Bereich, dann wieder im 60er Bereich usw.
GPU Boost 3.0 ist bissl anders als 2.0 und ja, auf der 1070 sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 83°C werden bei Pascal aber als "Knackpunkt" beschrieben. Wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen. Das war der Grund, wieso ich mir keine EVGA GTX 1080 FTW bestellt habe.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die FTW ist imho tatsächlich die beste 1070, kein 3 Slot Monster wie die Palit, Gainward oder Zotac und trotzdem ordentlich leise.  Auf der 1080 geht dem Kühler dann aber tatsächlich die Puste aus.


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Musst auch die Rahmenbedingungen beachten. Wenn jemand ein schlecht belüftetes Gehäuse hat, die Lüfterkurve zu lasch einstellt, die Außentemps zu warm sind etc pp...


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich gehe meistens vom faulen User wie mir aus. Aktuell noch ein kleines Gehäuse. Will die Karte einbauen und sie einfach benutzen. Hat mich schon gestört, dass ich die R9 um 50mV undervolten musste, dass sie mir bei WQHD nicht auf die 90°C geht. Sowas brauch ich einfach nicht.
Ich erwarte von einer Karte in dem Preissegment, dass sie eben solche Probleme nicht hat und z.B auch problemlos in einem ITX Gehäuse mit durchschnittlicher Belüftung ihren Boost Takt halten kann. Denn sonst sind das nur leere Versprechungen, die in bestimmten Szenarien nciht eingehalten werden können. Bei Preisen jenseits der 700€ für die 1080 (bezogen auf die FTW) finde ich das schon etwas hart.


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> So hoch kommen die Lüfter in der Realität aber nie
> Zu deinem Lüfterkurven-Problem: Stell im FireStorm mal die Lüfterkurve auf "Default", speichere ab und deaktiviere den Autostart vom FireStorm, damit dieser nichtmehr mit Windows zusammen startet. Neu booten. Dann setz den Afterburner in deinen Autostart und stell die Lüfterkurve mal so ein wie bei mir. Danach wieder neu booten. Vielleicht klappt es ja so. Könnte ja sein, dass bisher der FireStorm dazwischen gefunkt hat.



Geht nicht. Firestorm war auch eh nie im Autostart. 

Habe zwei Bilder angehängt. Um benutzerdefinierte Lüftersteuerung zu aktivieren muss man das Feld unten doch Rot markieren, oder nicht? Ähnlich wie bei der Auto Lüftersteuerung. Selbst wenn es nicht Rot markiert war, hat er die Werte trotzdem nicht übernommen. Habe gerade eben nur auf Standardwerte zurückgesetzt, sollte ja "egal" sein was da eingetragen ist. Es verhält sich so als wäre nachwievor die manuelle Lüftersteuerung eingetragen. Vllt gehts nicht weil ... beta?

Edit: Jetzt gehts, Auto und Zahnrädchen auf Rot gestellt. Hatte ich zwar vorher auch schonmal, aber nun übernimmt er es auch direkt was ich mache. Sehr schön.


----------



## MDJ (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt gehts, Auto und Zahnrädchen auf Rot gestellt. Hatte ich zwar vorher auch schonmal, aber nun übernimmt er es auch direkt was ich mache. Sehr schön.


Na siehst du 
Aber ändere bei "Aktualisierung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit" den Wert von 5000ms (sind ja 5 Sekunden!) in 1000ms, damit die Lüfterkurve bei Veränderungen schneller arbeitet


----------



## Karotte81 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Geht nicht, mein NT ist vorhin abgeraucht. Dumm wenn man mal Recht hat(hab sowas schon befürcht), neues kommt wohl erst Mi ;(


----------



## LaCain1337 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oh ha , Hoffe dein nächses netzteil taugt besser!

@target...   sind 90°  net etwas zu viel


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei der AMD wohl nicht. die kann bis 93°C. Hat aktuell bei RB Six Siege auf WQHD 86°C bei 1050Mhz und -50mV


----------



## Ausrasta (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey Leute, ich habe da mal eine Frage! 
Mein System: i7 3770k 4,4Ghz mit einer Gtx 1080. 

Ich zocke  Spiele wie, Evolve, Battlefront, Battlefield etc. auf Full HD - Ultra Einstellungen mit einem 144Hz Monitor. 

Hier zu meiner Frage: Wieso wird die GPU nicht dauerhaft zu 99% ausgelastet? Die Cpu limitiert laut Afterburner nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alle Regler am Anschlag? AA, MSSA, SSAO (oder wie der ganze Käse heißt...), Downsampling an?


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ausrasta schrieb:


> Hier zu meiner Frage: Wieso wird die GPU nicht dauerhaft zu 99% ausgelastet? Die Cpu limitiert laut Afterburner nicht.


Weil du im CPU Limit hängst.


----------



## Ausrasta (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Msi Afterburner zeigt mir eher eine Auslastung von 60-90% der CPU Kerne an.

Downsampling an und alle Regler auf Anschlag.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du nicht dauerhaft Vsync an hast und konstant 144fps hast, bist du im CPU Limit.
Dazu müssen nicht alle Kerne auf 100% sein.


----------



## Ausrasta (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

dass hätte ich jetzt  irgendwie nicht gedacht.. :8


----------



## wobix (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht dauerhaft Vsync an hast und konstant 144fps hast, bist du im CPU Limit.
> Dazu müssen nicht alle Kerne auf 100% sein.



Korrekt, wenn die Software nicht alle Kerne voll unterstützt, ist die Auslstung nicht bei 100%


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmenki (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ausrasta schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe da mal eine Frage!
> Mein System: i7 3770k 4,4Ghz mit einer Gtx 1080.
> 
> Ich zocke  Spiele wie, Evolve, Battlefront, Battlefield etc. auf Full HD - Ultra Einstellungen mit einem 144Hz Monitor.
> ...



Vll Frames limitiert? VSync an? Wenn die 144Hz nicht erreicht werden würde zB. 72 FPS angezeigt und die Karte müsste ja auch nicht unter Volllast laufen.


----------



## Ausrasta (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

vsync ist aus. Aber auch an hätte der Monitor ja seine 144Hz. Aber dann muss ich wohl mit DSR arbeiten.

Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen, damit die 1080 ihre Leistung frei entfalten kann? i7 der Skylage Generation?


----------



## Grestorn (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ausrasta schrieb:


> dass hätte ich jetzt  irgendwie nicht gedacht.. :8



Genau dazu hab ich in diesem Thread schon mal was geschrieben, was das Phänomen der CPU / GPU Auslastung erklärt: 

GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal) - Posting 3779 (CPU Auslastung)


----------



## Ausrasta (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

so, Downsampling auf 1440p und die Graka geht dauerhaft auf 99% hoch. Naja, nicht dauerhaft. Aber deutlcih mehr Auslastung

Dann werde ich wohl die Auflösung erstmal fahren ^^


----------



## Karotte81 (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ausrasta schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe da mal eine Frage!
> Mein System: i7 3770k 4,4Ghz mit einer Gtx 1080.
> 
> Ich zocke  Spiele wie, Evolve, Battlefront, Battlefield etc. auf Full HD - Ultra Einstellungen mit einem 144Hz Monitor.
> ...



Das wurde doch wunderhübsch vor ein paar Seiten von Grestorn erklärt.

_Die CPU geht ganz selten auf 100%, denn das bedeutet, dass alle(!) Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet sind. Ist nur ein Kern (von 4) zu 100% ausgelastet und die anderen tun gar nichts, dann ist die Gesamtlast nur 25%.

Eine Limitierung von CPU oder GPU bedeutet, dass der Anteil, den die CPU (oder GPU) an der Berechnung eines Frames hat, deutlich höher ist. Beispiel: Ein Frame wird in 20ms berechnet (50 fps). Wenn davon 25ms auf die CPU entfallen und 25ms auf die GPU, dann wäre die Last gleich verteilt (in der Praxis stimmt das auch nicht ganz, da bestimmte Berechnungen von CPU und GPU parallel erfolgen, aber der Einfachheit halber, lass ich das mal außer betracht). 

Benötigt die CPU aber selbst 45ms und die GPU weiterhin nur 25ms, dann hast Du eine deutliche CPU Limitierung. Das bedeutet nicht, dass die CPU voll ausgelastet ist, sie muss trotzdem auf die GPU warten und andere Kerne sind womöglich kaum oder gar nicht belastet. 

Ob ein Spiel CPU oder GPU limitiert ist, merkt man nur daran, wie sehr sich die Leistung verändert, wenn man die jeweilige Komponente schneller oder langsamer macht. Sprich: Erhöst (oder vermindertst) Du den Takt der CPU um 10% und bekommst ebenfalls um eine Änderung der Framerate um knapp 10%, dann ist das Spiel praktisch nur CPU limitiert. Wenn sich die Framerate gar nicht ändert, dann ist es vollkommen GPU limitiert. Und wenn das Ergebnis irgendwo dazwischen liegt, dann ist die Framerate eben zu gewissen Teilen von GPU und CPU limitiert.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir etwas _






LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Oh ha , Hoffe dein nächses netzteil taugt besser!



Ganz sicher. 

Aber das war gestern ein Riesenschock. Und mir ist ein Irrtum unterlaufen. Ich hatte mal ein BeQuiet 430W l7, dies ist aber wohl vor Jahren abgeraucht und in meiner Not habe ich da, weil es schnell gehen musste, ein 80 Bronze Plus zertifiziertes Billig Netzteil gekauft. Meine Vermutung das mein NT schwächelt, hatte ich ja schon geäußert(im anderen Thread) und gestern Mittag war ein Bekannter hier und ich habe lediglich einen simplen Benchmark laufen lassen und an der Lüftersteuerung rumgespielt, da "explodiert" wortwörtlich auf einmal das hintere Teil meines PCs! Das war ein greller, großer Blitz der hinten raus kam inkl großem Knall, Sicherung in der Wohnung ist auch direkt rausgeflogen. Und ich hatte tatsächlich völlig verdrängt, welches Netzteil ich drin hatte(nur mal auf ner Rechnung geschaut und gedacht, da müsste doch das BQ drin sein).Mir wohl damals gesagt, tauschste irgendwann, tja, keine Upgrades gemacht, nicht dran gedacht ... und dann sowas. Hammerhart. Es war glaube ich das einzige billig NT was ich jemals in meinem Leben gekauft habe.

Was aber noch viel härter ist. Der PC hat es komplett überlebt. Ich sehe keinen Schaden, läuft alles einwandfrei, bisher. Bisschen Angst hab ich zwar immer noch ... aber es geht langsam 
Und das Be Quiet 400 L10 macht einen fantastischen Eindruck, sehr hochwertig.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe mal eine Frage.

Und zwar experimentiere ich momentan mit einer MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X - sprich ich habe ein bisschen mit Afterburner gespielt.
Jetzt würde ich gerne die Spannung etwas anpassen, allerdings ist der Schieberegler fest. 
In den Einstellungen habe ich einen Haken an Spannungsreglung freischalten gemacht, im Pull Down Menü dahinter steht "MSI-Erweitert",
trotzdem kann ich die Spannung nicht einstellen.

Gibt es da vielleicht einen Lock vom Hersteller oder muss ich noch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen?

Afterburner Version ist die 4.2.0

Danke schonmal


----------



## Madfurion (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Update mal auf 4.3.0 dann sollte das mit Pascal gehen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (23. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Update mal auf 4.3.0 dann sollte das mit Pascal gehen



Danke, dann versuche ich das mal.
Ich mache normal immer einen Bogen um Software wenn Beta dran steht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Und hier mal der Gegentest pCars mit der Titan X. In UHD und alles gib ihm sehr viel CPU-Limit^^, trotz 4.5Ghz Intel 8-Kerner^^


Schönes Vid A. & das zeigt doch mal wieder ganz gut die benötigte Power, welches solch ein Genre & Settings benötigen. Der Start bzw. wenn man die ganzen KI-Fahrer vor sich hat, ist dann doch recht fordernd + der starke Regen.
Dein Prozi & dein Kärtchen schlägt sich dennoch mMn bravourös für 2160p & wenn man mehr GPU-Last "erzwingen möchte", dann könnte man auch noch diverse AA-Modis einschalten. Klar, die Frames werden dadurch nicht besser, sondern nur die GPU-Last (^^) ...




thehate91 schrieb:


> *Wie schaut es bei euch aus, übertaktet  ihr eure GTX 1060/170/1080/Titan ebenfalls mit gesenkter Spannung oder  kitzelt ihr das letzte Mhz heraus?*


Mein Kärtchen  bleibt minimal übertaktet & hat dadurch dauerhaft einen GPU-Takt von  mindestens 2.0GHz (eingestellt sind 2028MHz & "Dank" Drossel  @Full(l)oad pendelt sich diese bei 2012 - 2000MHz ein) und der VRAM  taktet
dauerhaft mit 5400 MHz *2, allso effektiv 10,8GHz. Spannung  habe ich am Anfang 0,985 - 1,0V gewählt, welche aber für sämtliche  Gameengines jedoch nicht übergreifend stabil sind, daher habe ich die  Spannung erhöht.
Von 1,025 - 1,012V bleibt das Kärtchen für sämtliche  Games & Settings jederzeit stabil & ich bin mit meinem Kärtchen  immer noch mehr als zufrieden ...


----------



## 4lexandro (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey,

ich hab n Asus Rog Maximus VIII Hero und nen i7 6700k mit 16GB G-Skill 3200MHZ Arbeitsspeicher. Ich hab den PC vor einer Woche zusammengestellt und die Grafikarte die ich bestellt habe (Gainward GTX1070 GLH) ist noch nicht angekommen, da nicht lieferbar. Nun meine Frage, weil ich mich nach der PCGH9/2016 gerichtet habe, und dort die GTX1070 GLH eig mein Favorit war.... Ich spare mir lieber 60€ und kaufe nur die bereits lieferbare Gainward GTX1070 GS und takte diese hoch wie die GLH, oder aber ich schwenke um auf die im Forum gelobte EVGA GTX1070 FTW aufgrund Garantie und eig auch leise etc.
 GTX1070 GS soll ja 0,9Sone laut sein, EVGA GTX1070 FTW ca. 1,2Sone.

Ich lege sehr viel wert darauf, dass mein PC leise ist, habe den EKL Brocken 2 PGCH und Silent Wings 2. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen auch hinsichtlich der minimal besseren Leistung der GTX1070 GS im Vergleich zur EVGA GTX1070 ?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe!
Gruß Alex


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn dir die Garantie und der Support wichtig sind, dann nimm die EVGA.
Den Leistungsunterschied merkst du eh nicht.


----------



## 4lexandro (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Garantie und der Support wichtig sind, dann nimm die EVGA.
> Den Leistungsunterschied merkst du eh nicht.



Und Lautstärke wahrscheinlich auch nicht oder?


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt drauf an wie empfindlich du bist.
Aber im Prinzip sind 1,2 sone zwar hörbar, aber nicht unbedingt laut.


----------



## 4lexandro (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie empfindlich du bist.
> Aber im Prinzip sind 1,2 sone zwar hörbar, aber nicht unbedingt laut.



Hmm, wird dann wohl wieder ne Gewissensentscheidung ob Vernunft (EVGA) oder Reiz nach der GTX1070 GS. 
Danke auf jeden Fall für deine schnelle Hilfe! Vll meldet sich ja noch ein weiterer, der mir den nötigen Stups gibt für meine Entscheidung


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die EVGA FTW ist sehr leise, nach der Optimierung, wirst du sehr zufrieden sein, hatte beide Karten (Palits Brocken, selber Kühler auf der Gainward) und jetzt die FTW.
Support ist schon wichtig, man weiß ja nie und besser aussehen tut die EVGA FTW auch. Bei Gainward/Palit darfste ja nichtmal den Kühler abmontieren, wenn du zB mal die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln willst, bei EVGA ist das uvm kein Problem.
Kannst ja mal diesen Thread lesen, ab Seite 7 geht es los mit der Palit Jetstream, wie gesagt selber Kühler wie auf der Gainward (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf der EVGA ist der ACX 3.0 Kühler drauf oder?


----------



## sturmfan1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja genau, hat den  ACX 3.0 Kühler.

Habe die Karte seit ca. 1 Woche und bin mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin zwar auch empfindlich gegen Lautstärke, aber selbst unter Last geht der Lüfter nicht über 40%, wodurch die Karte praktisch unhörbar ist (PC steht unter dem Tisch).


----------



## jeamal (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



sturmfan1 schrieb:


> Ja genau, hat den  ACX 3.0 Kühler.
> 
> Habe die Karte seit ca. 1 Woche und bin mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin zwar auch empfindlich gegen Lautstärke, aber selbst unter Last geht der Lüfter nicht über 40%, wodurch die Karte praktisch unhörbar ist (PC steht unter dem Tisch).



Starte bitte mal einen Furmark Burn in oder Unigine Heaven und geh mit dem Ohr bei geöffnetem Gehäuse richtung deiner FTW und sag mir was du hörst.

Hier mal mein Thread zum mit neuem Erkenntnissen:
EVGA GTX1070 FTW Spulenfiepen


----------



## sturmfan1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jeamal schrieb:


> Starte bitte mal einen Furmark Burn in oder Unigine Heaven und geh mit dem Ohr bei geöffnetem Gehäuse richtung deiner FTW und sag mir was du hörst.
> 
> Hier mal mein Thread zum mit neuem Erkenntnissen:
> EVGA GTX1070 FTW Spulenfiepen


Werde ich nach der Arbeit machen und dir dann bescheid geben.
Vom Spulenfiepen hab ich auch schon öfters gelesen, nur wäre es mir (Gott sei Dank) noch nicht untergekommen/aufgefallen.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## iTryX (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Benutzt hier jemand eine GTX 1070 und nutzt Photoshop?
Ich kann OpenCL nicht aktivieren?

BTW: Taugt der neue Treiber was?

Edit: Ich kann den neuen Treiber nicht installiern, da kommen Installationsprobleme.
Bei euch auch?


----------



## sturmfan1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Benutzt hier jemand eine GTX 1070 und nutzt Photoshop?
> Ich kann OpenCL nicht aktivieren?
> 
> BTW: Taugt der neue Treiber was?
> ...


Ich habe in letzter Zeit wenig im PS was gemacht, aber ich kann nach der Arbeit mal testen, ob OpenCL sich aktivieren lässt.

hm.. probier ich zu Hause auch gleich aus. gg

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDJ (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Benutzt hier jemand eine GTX 1070 und nutzt Photoshop?
> Ich kann OpenCL nicht aktivieren?
> 
> BTW: Taugt der neue Treiber was?
> ...



Sieht so aus, als wolltest du den neuen Treiber einfach drüber installieren? Deinstalliere den Treiber mal komplett mit DDU und installiere dann den neuen Treiber. Normal sollte das dann problemlos klappen.


----------



## iTryX (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mit DDU den Treiber deinstalliert, und wollte jetzt den Treiber neu installieren, funktioniert nicht.
Immer noch die Fehler...... 
Jetzt hab ich dazu noch die besch. Auflösung..


----------



## MDJ (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hab mit DDU den Treiber deinstalliert, und wollte jetzt den Treiber neu installieren, funktioniert nicht.
> Immer noch die Fehler......
> Jetzt hab ich dazu noch die besch. Auflösung..



Lade dir mal den vorherigen Treiber runter. Vielleicht stimmt mit dem aktuellen irgendwas nicht bei dir.


----------



## iTryX (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habs schon versucht, funktioniert alles nicht.
Im Geräte Manager heißt die Grafikkarte:

Microsoft Basic Display Adapter

Ich habe den Ordner, der erzeugt wird wenn ich auf die .exe drücke vom Treiber, mal mit dem Geräte Manager versucht zu installieren:
 Es wurde eine ... gefunden.
GTX 1070

Zugriff verweigert.

Ich verzweifle so langsam, wollte heute eigentlich noch zocken.. 

Update: Hab den neuen Treiber nun installieren können, geht NUR im abgesicherten Modus über Geräte Manager, keine Ahnung warum.

Ich kann allerdings OpenCL in Photoshop immer noch nicht aktivieren, bzw. dort wo ich den Haken setzen soll, ist grau und nicht anklickbar.


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Leute, ich hadere gerade mit mir. Eigentlich wollte ich meine Classified GTX980Ti behalten aber aktuell liebäugele ich mit einer GTX1080. Ggf gebraucht. Kann man das empfehlen? Was wäre ein guter Preis? Würde ein wechsel zu dieser Karte lohnen? Aktuell stößt die 980Ti nur bei Deus Ex leicht an Grenzen an.


----------



## Grestorn (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich hadere gerade mit mir. Eigentlich wollte ich meine Classified GTX980Ti behalten aber aktuell liebäugele ich mit einer GTX1080. Ggf gebraucht. Kann man das empfehlen? Was wäre ein guter Preis? Würde ein wechsel zu dieser Karte lohnen? Aktuell stößt die 980Ti nur bei Deus Ex leicht an Grenzen an.



Ich würd's nicht machen. Klar ist eine 1080 vielleicht 20-30% schneller, aber gerade Deus Ex kann man problemlos spielen, ich fühle mich jedenfalls in keinster Weise eingeschränkt. Ok, die 6 GB der 980Ti sind etwas problematisch, aber ich bin recht optimistisch, dass es nicht so lange dauern wird, bis eine GP102 Karte auf den Markt kommt, die nicht viel (wenn überhaupt) teurer ist als die 1080 heute und ein 384bit VRAM Interface hat und vermutlich mit 12 GB ausgestattet sein wird (da 6 GB zu wenig sind und das VRAM Interface dann den Sprung auf 12 GB erzwingt).


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja gut ich habe Ultra Einstellungen in WQHD bei DXMD aber Texturen muss ich herunter drehen. Sonst läuft es. Ja gut das ist tatsächlich nicht das Geld wert... Dann lieber warten oder schauen ob ich nochmal eine Classi dazu bekomme.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit 2 classi haat du aber auch nur 6 gb vram.


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das würde ich auch nicht machen.
Dann sparen und auf eine 1080ti warten.


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Mit 2 classi haat du aber auch nur 6 gb vram.





So eine Sch...e!!!!!

Ja gut dann werde ich ein wenig sparen oder ggf. fällt mir was anderes in den nächsten Monaten in die Hände.

Gibt's ne Alternative zur )80Ti Classi oder 1080? Im AMD Lager wird's da wo auch nichts geben?


----------



## Grestorn (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Gibt's ne Alternative zur )80Ti Classi oder 1080? Im AMD Lager wird's da wo auch nichts geben?



Du könntest versuchen eine Maxwell Titan X gebraucht zu kriegen. Die sollte billiger als eine 1080 sein. 

Wenn Dir die Ultimate Texturen wirklich so wichtig sind, musst Du wohl mindestens eine 1070 holen. Die ist ein klein wenig schneller, als Deine 980Ti, hat aber immerhin 8 GB. Das Speicherlimit reicht zwar für DX, aber die Grenze ist trotzdem schon wieder in Reichweite 

Bei AMD gibt's derzeit nur die RX480. Auch nicht schlecht, aber sicher nicht schneller als Deine 980Ti. Aber mit 8GB.


----------



## sturmfan1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@iTryX:
Der Treiber war nur im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren? komisch.. jetzt funktioniert die 1070 aber wieder unter Windows?
Wegen PS: Bei mir fuktioniert es. :/

@jeamal:
Also mir würde nicht ungewöhnliches auffallen.. habe anscheinen Glück mit meinem Sample.

LG


----------



## iTryX (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



sturmfan1 schrieb:


> @iTryX:
> Der Treiber war nur im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren? komisch.. jetzt funktioniert die 1070 aber wieder unter Windows?
> Wegen PS: Bei mir fuktioniert es. :/
> 
> ...



Versteh ich nicht, muss ich irgendwas zusätzlich installieren?
Die Karte läuft ja sonst auch ohne Probleme? 
Hat das damit zu tun, dass ich nicht die originale Version habe, sondern eine "andere"? ^^

Edit: Ich wollte gerade Geforce Experience installieren, funktioniert nicht:
Im Nvidia. ... ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, das gleiche wie beim Treiber..


----------



## sturmfan1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da du PS nicht auf der aktuellsten Version hast und die 10x0er Serie neu ist, kann es schon sein, dass PS da irgendein Problem sieht. gg
Aber das ist reine Mutmaßung! 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> So eine Sch...e!!!!!
> 
> Ja gut dann werde ich ein wenig sparen oder ggf. fällt mir was anderes in den nächsten Monaten in die Hände.
> 
> Gibt's ne Alternative zur )80Ti Classi oder 1080? Im AMD Lager wird's da wo auch nichts geben?



Dann musst du auf Vega warten. Und da wird es entsprechendes 2017 geben.
Wie stark die wird?!
Denke kleine Vega -》 1070
Grosse Vega  -》 1080.
Mit leichten Vorteilen Vega durch bessere dx12 Implementierung.
Dann wird Nvidia die 1080ti raus hauen. Und dann ist nvidia wieder vorne. Mangelnde dx12 Implementierung wird durch Power ersetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur könnte Volta schon nächstes Jahr kommen und wenn Vega gerade mal mit Pascal mithalten kann, dann sieht das nicht gut aus für AMD.


----------



## mond702 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

HI,

mal eine Frage bitte.. Habt Ihr mit eurer Pascal-Karte Probleme mit schwankenden Taktraten, zu wenig GPU-Auslastung oder Framedrops in spielen bei denen es Grundsätzlich nicht der Fall sein sollte?

Detaillierte Fragestellung hier, wens interessiert: GTX 1070 "Dynamische Taktraten"?


----------



## HisN (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei einem CPU-Limitierten Programm wie D3, das grafisch völlig anspruchslos ist .. warum sollte die Graka da austakten?
Selbst in 4K limitiert das meine CPU.


----------



## mond702 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

HI HisN

Danke für die Info! Bin von ner R9 280 auf ne Gtx 1070 gewechselt. Bei der R9 280 lief die Karte in 2 Takten 2D und 3D. War easy nachzuvollziehen. In D3 macht die Karte allerdings auch folgendes, sie Taktet mit 810 MHz in 1080p und mit 1633 MHz in 1440p und dies Konstant.

Bei GTA V allerdings wechselt der Takt im Sekundentakt, zwischen 900-2000 MHz ist alles drin, dies auch ohne erkennbares Schema.. Hinzu kommt das ich bei 1080p unabhängig von den Einstellungen keine GPU-Auslastung über 80% hinbekomme und daher unter Frameinbrüchen leide.. Egal welche Settings.

Ich hab Youtube Videos geschaut bei denen erreichen die Leute mit der Karte in 1080p 99% GPU Auslastung permanent und haben keine Einbrüche bis in den 20-30 FPS-Bereich.


----------



## HisN (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und haben die Leute auch eine stärkere CPU?
YT-Videos sind schon cool, da kann man ja alles mögliche Erzählen^^

CPU-Limit mit einem 4Ghz 5960X
http://abload.de/img/gta5_2016_05_02_00_161nsmd.jpg
http://abload.de/img/gta5_2016_05_02_00_135ysvg.jpg
 <-- und das ist nur eine "lahme" Titan X Maxwell.

Und auch 4.5Ghz helfen da nicht immer.
(Abhängig von den angelegten Settings^^, wobei es mir bei 100 FPS dann langsam egal ist was limitiert. Ist doch flüssig^^)
http://abload.de/img/gta5_2016_05_01_23_43xjs0w.jpg

Aber ich find YT ja auch geil.
Sobald ich z.b. MSAA abstelle, habe ich in FHD und Ultra-Settings auch nur noch 60% Auslastung auf der Graka. Absolutes CPU-Limit.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8RVw_qmGkuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LaCain1337 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sieht schon recht nice aus find ich  

Denke Doom grafikl is noch besser oder witcher ^^


----------



## target2804 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Sobald ich z.b. MSAA abstelle, habe ich in FHD und Ultra-Settings auch nur noch 60% Auslastung auf der Graka. Absolutes CPU-Limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich auch so bestötigen.
Meine GTX 1080 ist dann bei 100%, wenn ich quasi wirklich alles bis zum Anschlag gedreht habe. Sobald ich MSAA abstelle, ist die Karte bei 70-80% Auslastung und fährt nicht vollen Takt.
Wieso auch, langweilt sich ja^^


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was ist derzeit die Beste GTX 1080 aufm Markt?

Gainward GLH ?
Xtreme oder Xtreme Water cooling ?
TFW oder SC von EVGA?


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt nicht "die" beste Karte.
Es gibt höchstens die am besten geeignete für deinen Anwendungszweck.


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also bisher gehe ich von der Rechenleistung aus ! da ist Gigabyte Xtreme und diese Water cooling Karte am besten.
Höchsten Boost Takt und Höchste  Rechenleistung. Aber wenn das ein Falsch denken ist,  bin ich mal wieder belert worden 

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Water Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Also wäre eine von denen ne gute Wahl gehe ich davon aus


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du meinst die Schnellste und nicht die Beste.
 Wenn du nur die Schnellste haben willst, nimm die mit dem höchsten Takt.


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und was versteht sich unter der Besten? Hast du da eine spezielle im sinn ?


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Liest du was ich schreibe?
Es gibt nicht die Beste.
So funktioniert das nicht, denn du musst danach gehen was dir am wichtigsten ist.
Was für dich super ist, kann für wen anders schlecht sein.


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich formuliere es etwas anders, damit keine missverständnisse entstehen!

Was für eine ist denn aus deiner sicht für dich die Beste?


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

EVGA FTW.


----------



## RockOla35 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also seither was ich so gelesen hab sind alle karten nah beieinander, ich denk man sollte garnicht sosehr auf den takt in den technischen angaben gehn , sondern eher auf dinge wie kühlung, lautheit und auch aufs das was einem gefällt. Ich war von anfang an von der Zotac gtx 1080 Amp Extreme angetan, rein vom dedign. Ich wurde nicht enttäusch,sehr sehr geringes bis garkein spulen fiepen, extrem kühl max seither 70° im spiel betrieb meistens zwischen 50-65°,  bei einer auflösung von uhd   3840×2160. Und ich höre sie auch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du die beste haben willst,  dann nimm dir eine die Leise, flott, schick, und preislich vertretbar ist.
Auch spielt die Garantie und Service eine Rolle.

Ich empfehle da die Karten von Evga, Garantie, oder Palit Gamerock, bzw gainward GLH( gleiche firma).
Palit hat zwar 0 Support, nur über Händler, dafür leise und kühl.
Mit der Asus Strix war ich auch sehr zufrieden. Sie ging aber wegen klackern der Lüfter zurück.

Ich führe OC nicht auf, weil das bei allen Herstellern eine Glücksache ist.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es etwas anders, damit keine missverständnisse entstehen!
> 
> Was für eine ist denn aus deiner sicht für dich die Beste?



Für mich, die Palit Gamerock ... aber ich lege mehr Wert auf Lautstärke den auf Leistung ... Das ist das was JoM79 sagen wollte ... Nur du kannst entscheiden was deine Prioritäten sind.


----------



## Karotte81 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Seid doch nicht so gemein 

Er möchte doch nur wissen, welche die aus eurer Sicht beste ist ... sprich, User, die Ahnung haben und sich auskennen sollen sagen was sie haben und warum sie es gekauft haben, dann können auch weniger versierte User nachvollziehen wie ihr zu der Entscheidung gekommen seid. 

Wenn man 500€ aufwärts ausgibt, sollte man sich zwar informieren, aber nicht jeder hat Lust Hardwaremagazine zu lesen und sich durchs Netz zu wühlen. Ich habe das auch gemacht und ganz ehrlich, ich wusste eigentlich am Ende genau soviel wie vorher bzw. ich war genau so unentschlossen. Und wenn man viel Geld ausgibt, möchte man eben das Gefühl haben, die richtige Wahl zu treffen, daher ist ein Ratschlag von Menschen, die sich schon damit beschäftigt haben, immer hilfreich. 

Ich bereue meinen Zotac Kauf auch nicht(zu meinem Sonderpreis sowieso nicht ^^), aber ich würde auch gerne mal andere Karten ausprobieren. Jeder hat aber halt so seinen eigenen Favoriten. Ich könnte die Zotac Extreme empfehlen(schnellste 1070 ohne zusätzliche OC, kühl, leise, angeblich OC Reserven, die ich aber nicht finde , 5J Garantie).
Wenn ich nochmal kaufen müsste, würde ich mir die Asus und die Palit GameRock ansehen wollen.


----------



## RockOla35 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann auch die zotac Amp Extreme empfehlen, kühl,leise,guter takt und sie fällt auf im Gehäuse [emoji16]  aber da wirst jetzt von jedem hier den persönlichen  Favoriten vorgeschlagen bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und jetzt empfiehlt hier jeder Seine Grafikkarte. Ich die gamerock, ihr die amp, andere die Strix,jetstream,GLH....
Das hilft ihm nicht weiter.
Am besten kühlem die gamerock.
Taktung bez oc ist Glück.
Lesen sollte man trotzdem die Berichte.

Mir hat man die gamerock auch als übertaktwunder empfohlen. Sie ist aber wie die meisten anderen. Kein oc wunder habe ich erwischt. Aber sie kühlt perfekt.

Lese die Tests und entscheiden was für dich wichtig ist.

Garantie und Support ist bei evga am besten.


----------



## Karotte81 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RockOla35 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch die zotac Amp extreme, aber da wirst jetzt von jedem hier den persönlichen  Favoriten vorgeschlagen bekommen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Mit ein paar Informationen und warum wieso weshalb könnte man theoretisch trotzdem etwas damit anfangen, finde ich zumindest. Aber ist im Endeffekt auch egal, es sind eh fast alle gut, richtig daneben greifen kann man doch kaum. Und wenn doch, Retoure.


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo, sagt mal ist ein Zotac Amp! 1070er zu empfehlen? Ich kann eine schießen für knapp über 300€


----------



## GatoTiger (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

für 300 euro würde ich aktuell bei jeder 1070 zuschlagen!


----------



## MeProYouSuck (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, sagt mal ist ein Zotac Amp! 1070er zu empfehlen? Ich kann eine schießen für knapp über 300€



Die hätte ich auch gerne ^^

Durch 5 Jahre Garantie halt geil.


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo bekommt man die für 300 €? 

Wird zeit meine 980 ti  abzulöen ^^


----------



## Karotte81 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, sagt mal ist ein Zotac Amp! 1070er zu empfehlen? Ich kann eine schießen für knapp über 300€



Was ist das denn für eine Trollfrage?  Natürlich kaufen, bei dem Preis. Das bezahlt man sonst doch für ne 1060!


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist ne gebrauchte. Ja ich überlege halt noch.


----------



## GatoTiger (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

verkauf deine gtx 980ti für 300 und du machst nur gewinn!

2gb mehr speicher
leiser
weniger strom verbauch
bessere treiberunterstüzung

+neuer bastel bzw oc spass


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

nee hab jemand der mir mehr als 300 € gibt ^^ 
Habe sie nicht vor all zu langer zeit 734€ bezahlt !!

will mit dem verkauf mindestens ne  neue 1070 kaufen können


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde mich eher fragen, warum jemand nach so kurzer Zeit die Karte wieder verkauft.


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na für ne neue natürlich, 

2gb mehr ram, weniger strom verbrauch, 1x8 pin statt 2x8 pin...
je nach wahl der neue sogar etwas kleiner von der länge , mehr platz im case...


----------



## MeProYouSuck (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Na für ne neue natürlich,
> 
> 2gb mehr ram, weniger strom verbrauch, 1x8 pin statt 2x8 pin...



Aber der könnte Sie doch locker für ~370-400 los werden


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ich hab eher an 450 gedacht


----------



## MeProYouSuck (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Preise für die 980 ti sind ganz schön gesunken zum Teil.

Die Zotac AMP Omega gab es nur für 335€ die Tage und andere Modelle auch so um die 350€ und halt neu.

Bei Mindfactory gibt's zb. eine ganze Reihe an 980 ti für 400€.


----------



## GatoTiger (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Logisch, da die gtx 1070 ab 420 beginnt, kann sich die gtx 980ti aktuell nur über den Preis verkaufen.


----------



## MeProYouSuck (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin echt am überlegen die GTX 980 ti AMP extreme für 400 zu kaufen.

Die Custom von KFA2 kostet auch nur für 400 bei Mindfactory.


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lieber 1070 g1 oder FTW oder xtreme von gigabyte  

Oder ich warte auf die nexte generation


----------



## strelok (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also meine MSI gtx 1070 kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

   die geht bestimmt ab ....


----------



## Karotte81 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mann, Mann, Mann. Nun hab ich mir vorhin noch aus Spaß an der Freude den EVGA vs Zotac Thread durchgelesen, nachdem ich schon hier und in dem Spulenfiepen Thread fleißig mitgelesen habe Und euer fast schon sektenähnliches Verhalten dieser Karte gegenüber lässt meine Neugier in ungeahnte Höhen klettern. Verdammt, und dann noch dieses tolle Spulenfiepen  (Scherz ^^) Und sie kostet nur 460 Euronen grad, das geht eigentlich. 

Scheiß PCGH Forum


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Na für ne neue natürlich,
> 
> 2gb mehr ram, weniger strom verbrauch, 1x8 pin statt 2x8 pin...
> je nach wahl der neue sogar etwas kleiner von der länge , mehr platz im case...


Ähmm, warum jemand ne 1070 jetzt schon wieder verkauft.


----------



## LaCain1337 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, warum jemand ne 1070 jetzt schon wieder verkauft.



Verstehe ich nicht wie du das meinst jetzt


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Aussage bezog sich auf das tolle Angebot von 300 € das Orca113 erhalten hat:



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, sagt mal ist ein Zotac Amp! 1070er zu  empfehlen? Ich kann eine schießen für knapp über 300€





orca113 schrieb:


> Ist ne gebrauchte. Ja ich überlege halt noch.



Und diese Frage würde ich mir auch stellen ... Aus welchem Grund sollte jemand eine GTX1070 mit einem Neupreis von mindestens 457 € (Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) nach nur maximal ein paar Wochen für 300 € verkaufen?
Das muffelt extrem.


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schaut mal auf Amazon im Market Place. Da werden einige Karten der 1070er für 300-325€ (natürlich auch mehr) angeboten.

Klar müffelt das aber ich denke bei Amazon gibt's ne gewisse Rückendeckung.


----------



## mauhdl (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und was ist der unterschied zwischen der gtx 1080 und einer gtx 980 ti ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Schaut mal auf Amazon im Market Place. Da werden einige Karten der 1070er für 300-325€ (natürlich auch mehr) angeboten.
> 
> Klar müffelt das aber ich denke bei Amazon gibt's ne gewisse Rückendeckung.


Das ist jetzt aber nicht eins von diesen "Schreiben sie vorher eine Email an Herrn XXX" Angeboten?


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht eins von diesen "Schreiben sie vorher eine Email an Herrn XXX" Angeboten?



Nein die werden da ganz normal via Marketplace angeboten.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich glaube ich habe es gefunden ... Privatperson keine Firma ... Die Informationen sind eher kläglich ... Keine Verkäufe seit März 2016. Shop weist aber über 170 Seiten aus. Die Preise der Artikel sind alle verdächtig günstig ... Könnten von der "Vom LKW gefallen" GmbH & Co. KG stammen.

Nur eine Beispiel: Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 T813N 32GB weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland findet du in dem Shop für 264 € und davon verkauft diese Person 10 Stück. 

Wenn das Verkaufspreise inklusive Einkauf sind, dann gehört diese Person zur "Treibe mich selbst in den Ruin - Schnapper" GmbH & Co. KG. 
Kann ich mir nich vorstellen, den der Verkaufspeis liegt (ohne Not) bei 70% des günstigsten Angebots.

Wie hoch waren Händlermargen noch mal?

Die GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme liegt bei 336 € / Die GTX1080 AMP Extreme bei 519 € ... Die Teile sind überhaupt nicht zu bekommen und sie hat angeblich 10 Stück von jedem Artikel auf Lager.


Das hat nicht nur eine muffigen Geruch, das stinkt zu Himmel wie die Müllkippe von Castrop Brauxel.

EDIT: Habe grade was interessantes gefunden: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...gB0UdX4yw&sig2=HiYQ1MTqKedpk9_Oa_fA7A&cad=rja

Demnach besteht der Rohertrag bei einem Tablett ohne Verkauf einer  Garantieverlängerung grade mal bei 6% ... Wer jetzt nicht Hellhörig  wird, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

Edit2: Sie hat grade mal 30 Bewertungen bei so einem Shop  und das Beste ...  Dem Text nach beziehen sich alle Bewertungen bisher auf Bücher, CDs oder  DVDs.

Wenn ich mal raten soll, würde  ich sagen, dass hier ein nicht mehr bestehender Shop gekapert wurde um Hellerware loszuwerden, oder hier wird eine ganz große Betrugsmasche abgezogen.

@Orca113 ... Das Angebot ist zu gut um war zu sein. LASS ES.
Hast du dir mal die Marketplace Besonderheiten angesehen von Amazon:

Amazon.de Hilfe: Einen Marketplace-Artikel zuruckgeben:


> Wenn Sie einen Artikel von einem Amazon.de Marketplace-Verkäufer kaufen, wird Ihre Kreditkarte beziehungsweise Ihr Bankkonto mit dem Gesamtbetrag der Bestellung belastet und dieser abzüglich einer Verkaufsgebühr an den Verkäufer weitergeleitet. Damit Sie die Erstattung in korrekter Höhe erhalten,* muss der Verkäufer eine Erstattung über Amazon.de Marketplace veranlassen*.
> 
> Wenn eine Erstattung notwendig ist, zum Beispiel weil der Verkäufer keinen Lagerbestand mehr hat und deshalb den Artikel nicht an Sie verschicken kann, *liegt es in der Verantwortung des Verkäufers, eine Erstattung zu veranlassen.* Wir informieren die Verkäufer darüber, wie dieser Prozess in die Wege geleitet wird.
> 
> Verkäufer können Erstattungen über den gesamten Bestellwert oder über Teile des Bestellwerts veranlassen. *Erstattungen werden in der Regel innerhalb einer Woche nach Veranlassung durch den Verkäufer bearbeitet*. Der Erstattungsbetrag wird Ihrem Kreditkarten- beziehungsweise Bankkonto gutgeschrieben und sie werden von Amazon per E-Mail über die Erstattung informiert.



Wenn der Verkäufer nichts veranlasst siehst du deine Kohle nie wieder.

Und sollte das noch nicht reichen: Mit Schnäppchen in die Falle locken - Betrugsmasche auf Amazons Marketplace


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alles klar wollte euch auch grade warnen. Haben Katrin Pohling mal gegoogelt und es wird mehrfach gewarnt davor.

Ok, dann werde ich weiter schauen.

Habe meine 980Ti nun verkauft für 305€


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Alles klar wollte euch auch grade warnen. Haben Katrin Pohling mal gegoogelt und es wird mehrfach gewarnt davor.
> 
> Ok, dann werde ich weiter schauen.
> 
> Habe meine 980Ti nun verkauft für 305€



 Ich Trottel hätte es mir auch einfach machen können anstatt Detektivarbeit zu erledigen einfach Google bemühen. 

Gratuliere zu dem Verkauf scheinst einen guten Preis erziehlt zu haben.


----------



## strelok (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Schaut mal auf Amazon im Market Place. Da werden einige Karten der 1070er für 300-325€ (natürlich auch mehr) angeboten.




Ja, diesee Angebote sind aber FAKE!! 

Also, Achtung bei sowas. Hab ich auch schon kontaktiert. Dann sagen sie dir, du sollst auf ein Konto "Huijin Jing" XXXXXX .... überweisen!!
Die mache das schon seit ca. 4 Tagen. Beobachte das nähmlich. Die wechseln immer den Namen und so......
Bei mir haben sie zuerst ne Msi gtx1070 für 210€ verkaufen wollen. Wenn ich 2 nehme bekomme ich eine dritte Gratis! Reine Abzocke!
Und die Lieferung ist natürlich auch Kostenfrei, naja wenn man nix verkauft braucht man auch keine Versandkosten. Abzocke!

ALSO ACHTUNG !!!!


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



strelok schrieb:


> Ja, diesee Angebote sind aber FAKE!!
> 
> Also, Achtung bei sowas. Hab ich auch schon kontaktiert. Dann sagen sie dir, du sollst auf ein Konto "Huijin Jing" XXXXXX .... überweisen!!
> Die mache das schon seit ca. 4 Tagen. Beobachte das nähmlich. Die wechseln immer den Namen und so......
> ...



Orca113 und ich sind auch 2 verschiedenen Wegen schon auf den selben Trichter gekommen ... Orca113 durch googlen (Zeitlich effektiv) ich durch Deduktion (Zeitlich eher ineffektiv). Durch deine Beitrag (Eigene Erfahrung und Beobachtung) ist es jetzt 100% festgehämmert.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Solche angebote sind nicht seriös. Sollte einen eigentlich der gesunde menschenverstand sagen. Ne gebrauchte 1070 dürfte um die 400 euro liegen. Wenn nicht sogar mehr. Es gibt leider immer noch genug leute, die auf sowas reinfallen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Solche angebote sind nicht seriös. Sollte einen eigentlich der gesunde menschenverstand sagen. Ne gebrauchte 1070 dürfte um die 400 euro liegen. Wenn nicht sogar mehr. Es gibt leider immer noch genug leute, die auf sowas reinfallen.



Soll sogar Neuware sein laut der ihren Angaben.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann erst recht nicht. Werd dort kauft, ist selber schuld. Wir leider immer schlimmer bei amazon. Die mitarbeiter kümmern sich drum, kommen jedoch mit dem löschen nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist noch dreister als das übliche Email Ding.
Aber ne 980ti ist echt nichts mehr Wert.
Habe meine vor nem halben Jahr noch für fast das doppelte verkaufen können.


----------



## Karotte81 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe diese schon bei Amazon gemeldet, laut Amazon werden die gesperrt und fünf Min später sind neue Angebote anderer Händler da, kauft auf keinen Fall da. Haben immer so komische, "typisch" deutsche Namen ...Laut Amazon gehen solche Bestellungen übrigens oft auch nicht durch weil Amazon selber storniert. Aber wenn ihr helfen wollt, meldet das. 

Denkt an Mr Robot. Nichts Gutes kann einfach so existieren ... .


----------



## iTryX (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX1070-8G Gaming Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

307€ ?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX1070-8G Gaming Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> 307€ ?


Darüber reden wir doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja genau das sind die fiesen Schweine  verdammtes Pack!

Wie melde ich die Typen?


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wer echt glaubt eine 1070 für den Preis zu bekommen, der verdient es auch nicht anders.
Ich meine, Schnäppchen schön und gut aber bei solch unrealistischen Preise sollte man schon den Hausverstand einschalten.


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wer echt glaubt eine 1070 für den Preis zu bekommen, der verdient es auch nicht anders.
> Ich meine, Schnäppchen schön und gut aber bei solch unrealistischen Preise sollte man schon den Hausverstand einschalten.



Ja klar Mann, aber ich war mit dem Handy gestern on. Dazu hatte ich meine Brille nicht zur Hand (ja mit Mitte/Ende 30 sind die Augen im nah Bereich schlechter...) und dachte bis heute Morgen es geht dort um gebrauchte Karten. Obwohl auch das schon fast unmöglich ist für 300€

******* eh, jetzt kommt gleich einer meine Classi für 305€ holen und ich weiß nicht welche 1070 für nen guten Preis...


----------



## iTryX (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sry, habe gerade erst durchgelesen 
Man man man, die wissen wie man Leute abzockt..


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja schlimm, wenn es darum geht abzulocken dann entwickelt der dümmste Affe eine Intelligenz die sich gewaschen hat.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja klar Mann, aber ich war mit dem Handy gestern on. Dazu hatte ich meine Brille nicht zur Hand (ja mit Mitte/Ende 30 sind die Augen im nah Bereich schlechter...) und dachte bis heute Morgen es geht dort um gebrauchte Karten. Obwohl auch das schon fast unmöglich ist für 300€
> 
> ******* eh, jetzt kommt gleich einer meine Classi für 305€ holen und ich weiß nicht welche 1070 für nen guten Preis...



Sorry

Aber zeugt jetzt nicht unbedingt von Intelligenz. Klar, ich bin auch sehr oft mitn Smartphone on, aber bevor ich was bestelle, dann sehe ich es mir 2x an, zudem kann man die Seiten auch vergrößern.


----------



## MeProYouSuck (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Diese Fake Angebote gibt schon seit fast einem Jahr dauerhaft.


----------



## strelok (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ArrayVertauenswürdig!! 

Bestell bei Elehctromahrkt, sofort 3 stück zu Preis von zwa. Gleich auf mein Konto mit Name Hink Honk Kung BLABLA BLA


----------



## Karotte81 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja genau das sind die fiesen Schweine  verdammtes Pack!
> 
> Wie melde ich die Typen?



Indem du auf das von dir bevorzugte Kommunikationsmittel zurückgreifst und Amazon kontaktierst  Also Mail, Chat oder Anrufen. 

Es gibt keinen direkt melden Button, falls du den gesucht hast ^^


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> Aber zeugt jetzt nicht unbedingt von Intelligenz. Klar, ich bin auch sehr oft mitn Smartphone on, aber bevor ich was bestelle, dann sehe ich es mir 2x an, zudem kann man die Seiten auch vergrößern.



Tja jetzt wirst du direkt beleidigend oder was?

Deshalb habe ih mir heute morgen auch meinen Computer genommen und nochmals das Angebot angesehen.

Aber schön das man hier direkt als dämlich abgestempelt wird von dir.



> Indem du auf das von dir bevorzugte Kommunikationsmittel zurückgreifst und Amazon kontaktierst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau den habe ich gesucht. Habe ne Antwort von Amazon:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis!
> 
> ...


----------



## iTryX (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann man ja mal mit einer Fake Kreditkarte bestellen


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Kann man ja mal mit einer Fake Kreditkarte bestellen



Wird wohl nix ... Betrüger lassen sich doch nicht selbst betrügen, oder was ist an "Überweisen sie auf folgendes Konto xxx" unverständlich?


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wird wohl nix ... Betrüger lassen sich doch nicht selbst betrügen, oder was ist an "Überweisen sie auf folgendes Konto xxx" unverständlich?



Es müsste mehr gegen solche Leute gemacht werden. Schlimm das das anscheinend immer mehr wird was in den Shops in Netz abgeht.

So jetzt liegt das Geld hier und ich habe die Qual der Wahl. Da gibt's Karten von KFA um die 399€ neu ob das was ist? Oder lieber etwas mehr investieren und wieder EVGA kaufen?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich Trottel hätte es mir auch einfach machen können anstatt Detektivarbeit zu erledigen einfach Google bemühen.
> 
> Gratuliere zu dem Verkauf scheinst einen guten Preis erziehlt zu haben.



Guter Preis? Bin meine für 350 losgeworden .. und das war ne 980Ti SC+ mit Backplate..
Nächstes mal einfach warten und sich nicht so sehr runterdrücken lassen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass sich einer ne Classi für 300€ schnappt..

Hol dir ne EVGA FTW und knall dir 5 Jahre oder 10 Jahre Garantie drauf, das mache zumindest ich. Und wenn sie dann verreckt, bekomme ich in 5 Jahren dann die nächste Generation, zwar schlechter, aber wenigstens kann man die dann noch besser verscherbeln.
+EVGA hat den mit Abstand besten Endkundenservice.


----------



## Karotte81 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Es müsste mehr gegen solche Leute gemacht werden. Schlimm das das anscheinend immer mehr wird was in den Shops in Netz abgeht.
> 
> So jetzt liegt das Geld hier und ich habe die Qual der Wahl. Da gibt's Karten von KFA um die 399€ neu ob das was ist? Oder lieber etwas mehr investieren und wieder EVGA kaufen?



Hör nicht auf die Sekte hier, kauf dir ne Zotac


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Guter Preis? Bin meine für 350 losgeworden .. und das war ne 980Ti SC+ mit Backplate..
> Nächstes mal einfach warten und sich nicht so sehr runterdrücken lassen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass sich einer ne Classi für 300€ schnappt..
> 
> Hol dir ne EVGA FTW und knall dir 5 Jahre oder 10 Jahre Garantie drauf, das mache zumindest ich. Und wenn sie dann verreckt, bekomme ich in 5 Jahren dann die nächste Generation, zwar schlechter, aber wenigstens kann man die dann noch besser verscherbeln.
> +EVGA hat den mit Abstand besten Endkundenservice.



305€! Und ich hatte mit 340€ angefangen. Ganz im ernst, auch wenn es ne Classi ist, wer 350€ dafür hinlegt... Gerade weil es die 1070 für kaum mehr gibt.  Ne lass mal, mehr geht immer. Hier liegt die Kohle, der Typ ist froh und ich musste mich keinen Meter bewegen dafür weil er sie abgeholt hat.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, ne classi verkaufen und dafür mit aufpreis eine 1070 kaufen. Kein guter deal, die 980ti ist mit 1500 mhz schneller als ne 1070 mit 2100 mhz... Vorallem mit diesem verlust, ich würde mich schwarz ärgern. Die classi hat vor nem halben jahr noch 800 tacken gekostet


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja.. naja.. ich hab meine versendet. Die Versandkosten hat natürlich auch er bezahlt. Du musst dir immer vor Augen führen - die guten Customs kosten auch ab 450€. Da ist ne 980Ti auch günstiger. Wenn alles immer kaum mehr kostet, kann man sich doch gleich ne kaum teurere GPU als die 1070 ala 1080 holen, oder nicht?

Ich setze immer den Preis relativ hoch, damit die Leute denken sie machen ein Schnäppchen je mehr sie verhandeln, obwohl ich in Wirklichkeit den Preis schon so einkalkuliert habe.

Welche 1070 möchtest du denn jetzt holen? Die Gainward und Palit sollen gut sein mit ihrem 3 Slotkühler, ich selbst bevorzuge aber in letzter Zeit nur noch EVGA. Der Support ist mega und alles geht schnell voran. Jetzt haben sie sogar noch die erweiterten Garantiepreis aufgrund meiner vielen E-Mails geändert. Davor waren es 25/50€ für 5/10 Jahre. Jetzt sind es 20/40€ für 5/10 Jahre .


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Naja, ne classi verkaufen und dafür mit aufpreis eine 1070 kaufen. Kein guter deal, die 980ti ist mit 1500 mhz schneller als ne 1070 mit 2100 mhz... Vorallem mit diesem verlust, ich würde mich schwarz ärgern. Die classi hat vor nem halben jahr noch 800 tacken gekostet



Mit der Classi erleidest du aber in WQHD öfter mal Schiffbruch gerade was 6Gb Speicher angeht. Meine Classi habe ich zum Release geholt.



> Ich setze immer den Preis relativ hoch, damit die Leute denken sie machen ein Schnäppchen je mehr sie verhandeln, obwohl ich in Wirklichkeit den Preis schon so einkalkuliert habe.



Na ja auch sehr blauäugig... glaubst du nicht die Leute wissen das? 



> Davor waren es 25/50€ für 5/10 Jahre. Jetzt sind es 20/40€ für 5/10 Jahre .



Würde ich kein Geld für ausgeben. Habe noch keine Graka länger als 3 Jahre gehabt. Weil es Computerhardware ist ist es morgen schon überholt... Das einzige was mich ärgert ist das ich damals vor einem Jahr ne Classi gekauft habe. Hätte damals auch zur 970Ti greifen sollen. Zumal ich die ganze Zeit größtenteils noch in FHD gespielt habe.

Ja ich tendiere eher zur EVGA aber welche weiß ich noch nicht. Denke eher so an die FTW oder ich nehme ne Zotac.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich behalte auch keine Karte länger als 2-3 Jahre, In den letzten 8 Monaten bin ich von 970-980Ti-1070- und bald 1080 umgestiegen .
Trotzdem rentiert es sich 20/40€ zu investieren, um dann später wieder mindestens einen Verkaufswert von 100-200€ mit einer Ersatzkarte zu haben.

Die FTW ist gut. Lief bei mir mit 2070MHz @ 0,95V und das mit 64° max. bei 30-35% Lüfterumdrehung. Damit macht man echt nichts falsch.


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja ich werde mal schauen, da ich aktuell, zumindest die nächsten 14 Tage kaum Zeit zum Spielen habe und dann eine Woche im Urlaub bin werde ich in Ruhe schauen oder ich finde rasch was gutes Gebrauchtes. Aber die FTW macht wirklich was her. Wenn die Temps die du beschreibst auch bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen anliegen Top


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du Service und Garantie willst, EVGA FTW.
Wenn du Garantie willst, Zotac.
Wenn du einfach ne ordentliche Karte willst, Palit Gamerock/Jetstream Gainward Phoenix.


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit den Gainward Karten liebäugle ich auch gerade. Hatte immer EVGA und bin einmal (570Ti Phantom) zu einer Gainward gegangen. Die war auch ok. Ja mal gucken was ich bekommen kann.

Gibt es verschiedene Phoenix oder was ist das da?


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Mit den Gainward Karten liebäugle ich auch gerade. Hatte immer EVGA und bin einmal (570Ti Phantom) zu einer Gainward gegangen. Die war auch ok. Ja mal gucken was ich bekommen kann.
> 
> Gibt es verschiedene Phoenix oder was ist das da?



Ja gibt es  im Prinzip 4 Versionen der GTX1070 von Gainward:

Die günstigste mit dem 2 Slot-Kühler solltest da gleich mal vergessen ... für 10 € weniger bekommst du eine um Längen schlechteren Kühler. Außerdem hat sie glauben ich das PCB der Founders Edition.

Bleiben die 3 lohnenswerten. Im Prinzip sind alle gleich, was PCB und Kühler angeht. Sind nur unterschiedlich ab Werk übertaktet. Phoenix (1506/1683-M:4000), Phoenix GS ( 1632/1835 - M: 4000), Phoenix GLH (1670/1873 - M: 4250)

Da aber alle über ein Dual-Bios verfügen könntest du die Phoenix ohne Zusatz nehmen und das Bios der Pheonix GLH aufspielen und hättest dann im Prinzip die GLH.
Sollte klappen, aber ich übernehme dafür keinerlei Garantie.


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das klingt ja interessant. Woher nehme ich denn ein Bios der GLH? Wofür steht GLH überhaupt?

Edit: "Goes Like Hell" alles klar!


----------



## QUAD4 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Goes Like Hell


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur verlierst du bei Palit/Gainward die Garantie wenn du irgendetwas an der Karte veränderst.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 38 MHz die zwischen der GS und der GLH liegen machen vielleicht 1 FPS im Game aus, dass wäre mir einen Garantieverlust auch nicht wert. Kannst du genauso manuell über den Afterburner einstellen, oder über die beigelegte Software.


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja ist war dann kaufe ich mir ggf die Golden Sample und gut ist[emoji31]


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die tuts auch Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LaCain1337 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Naja, ne classi verkaufen und dafür mit aufpreis eine 1070 kaufen. Kein guter deal, die 980ti ist mit 1500 mhz schneller als ne 1070 mit 2100 mhz... Vorallem mit diesem verlust, ich würde mich schwarz ärgern. Die classi hat vor nem halben jahr noch 800 tacken gekostet




Von wieviel schneller  ist hier die rede? 2% , 4fps mehr?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schneller eben, 150€ Aufpreis rechtfertigt das auf jeden Fall nicht .


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab meine zotac omega für 410 verkauft vor kurzem. Wurde auch abgeholt. Trauere der schon bissl hinterher, weil der Chip echt gut war...


----------



## LaCain1337 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ou  das tat bestimmt weh!  vorallem hast doch mehr dafür ausgegeben oder?  und wie lange hast du sie gehabt?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ne er hat 280 dafür ausgegeben


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Schneller eben, 150€ Aufpreis rechtfertigt das auf jeden Fall nicht .



Immerhin 33% mehr Speicher... das ist schon was!


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Genau und mir geht es Hauptsächlich um den Vram.

Ganz ehrlich normal interessiert mich die ganze Schose gar nicht. Verlust macht man immer nur wann man ihn macht und wie groß er ist... Jetzt benötige ich aber den größeren Vram von dem die 1070 profitiert. Den Großteil bin ich in FHD unterwegs gewesen und inzwischen ist WQHD Fase. Von da an hab ich schon mal gesagt wird es bei einer Classi eng. Wer es nicht glaubt kann sich gern mal anhand diverser benchmarks überzeugen. 

Für mich ist der Verlust bei Verkauf der Classi hinzunehmen das kleinere Übel. Besser als immer zu schauen ob es noch passt bei 1440p. Aktuell ist es bei Deus Ex MD schon wirklich zappenduster.

Habe auch immer gesagt die Classi genügt noch. Wenn du aber wie ich nun konkret an einem Game gesehen hast das es nicht geht, denkt man anders. Deus Ex ist nun wahrscheinlich auch wieder mies programmiert aber... Denke aber mal mit WQHD Auflösung ist man nichtsdestotrotz mit einer 1070 besser gerüstet. Lieber jetzt die Kröte geschluckt.


----------



## HisN (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab in Deus Ex schon über 10GB VRAM-Gebrauch gesehen. 
Nur so nebenbei^^
Macht es nicht immer von eurer Auflösung abhängig, die ist das letzte Glied in der Kette, nicht das erste.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Schneller eben, 150€ Aufpreis rechtfertigt das auf jeden Fall nicht .


Wie kommst du auf 150€ Aufpreis?


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> ne er hat 280 dafür ausgegeben



400€ für 290 TriX OC + BF4, nach knapp über 2 Jahren verkauft für 180€, 369 für die Zotac 980 Ti Omega ausgegeben, später 88€ weiteren Rabatt bekommen= 281€ für die 980 Ti 
(den Rabatt haben letzten Endes alle Primeday Käufer erhalten), 
für 410€ verkauft dann +70€ oben drauf gepackt für die 1070 FTW. Wie viel habe ich jetzt also insgesamt ausgegeben seit über 2 Jahren?  Sonntags Rechenaufgabe^^

PS Meine neue 1080 Ti ist angekommen (Luna Chip).


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

305€ die Classy und ne gute Custom 450€ inkl Versand oder etwa nicht .
Deine 1080 _Ti_?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Achso, naja wenn man bedenkt was er neu für die Classy bezahlt hat.


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja gestern angekommen mit neuem LUNA Chip. Dual Slot und ca so groß wie eine Fernbedienung und wie man sieht sogar Wasserdicht auf den 2 Bildern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry ist offtopic, sind nur überglücklich grad mit der kleinen, hoffe auf eure Nachsicht


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Süße 1080TI 

Zur Rechenaufgabe ... Insgesamt hast du 571 € bezahlt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Duvar man, hör auf mich zu Trollen   
Hätte auch gerne einen Hund, aber eine kleine 60qm Wohnung will ich dem Armen Tier nicht zumuten :/.

@Topic
Ja, der Verlust vom Neukauf der Classy ist enorm, erging mir genauso


----------



## iTryX (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ja gestern angekommen mit neuem LUNA Chip. Dual Slot und ca so groß wie eine Fernbedienung und wie man sieht sogar Wasserdicht auf den 2 Bildern^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehm 2 davon bitte, für SLI, geht doch oder? ^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> PS Meine neue 1080 Ti ist angekommen (Luna Chip).


Die Kraft der vier Pfoten & wenn das Kärtchen bzw. Hündchen per Treiber und Nahrung voll ausgewachsen & gereift ist, dann haben die Pfoten noch mehr Kraft ....
Ausgehend von einer 290er hast Du dich egal mit welcher Karte immer verbessert. 

PS: Süßes Ding & da ist bei euch @Home jetzt sicherlich Action geboten & ruhig viel Spielzeug ordern, denn sonst leidet das Schuhwerk ...^^


----------



## iTryX (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@iTryX

Die Farbgebung der TI "Karte" passt auch endlich mal zu den Noctua Lüftern


----------



## iTryX (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> @iTryX
> 
> Die Farbgebung der TI "Karte" passt auch endlich mal zu den Noctua Lüftern



Ja hast recht, gleich mal paar dazu bestellen xD 

(Finde die Noctua Lüfter so hässlich xD)



.


----------



## iTryX (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist das Spulenfieben eigentlich nur hauptsächlich bei den EVGA FTWs?
Mal so aus Interesse. ^^

(Yeah 400te Seite  )


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann nicht klagen & ich höre nix, auch nicht bei 4-stellige Frames. Wenn ich jedoch mit Kopfhörer daddel, dann kann ich bei 4-stellige Frames ein Zirpen wahrnehmen, welches in realer Spieleumgebung jedoch nicht vorkommt, da ich dort maximal 3-stellige Frames erreiche. 
400 Seiten ist üppig ...^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Ist das Spulenfieben eigentlich nur hauptsächlich bei den EVGA FTWs?
> Mal so aus Interesse. ^^
> 
> (Yeah 400te Seite  )



Natürlich nicht, hat jede Karte. Mal weniger mal mehr.


----------



## chischko (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Krass mein Thread füllt sich ja wirklich mit Leben^^


----------



## Karotte81 (29. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



iTryX schrieb:


> Ist das Spulenfieben eigentlich nur hauptsächlich bei den EVGA FTWs?
> Mal so aus Interesse. ^^
> 
> (Yeah 400te Seite  )



Also ich hör nix bei der Zotac, aber ich brauch auch gar keine drei- oder vierstelligen FPS Raten, daher VSync.Ich will doch keine Schwäche meine Karte entdecken. Pfah


----------



## Madfurion (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei den ganzen Spulenfiepen Diskussipnen ist es glaube ich sinnvoll sich die Kombination aus Grafikkarte und Netzteil anzuschauen.
Und selbst wenn man das gemacht hat muss man noch auf das subjektive Empfinden der einzelnen Person achten.


----------



## Domeopc (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bleibt die Taktrate beim oc bestehen oder muss sie jedesmal Neu gesetzt werden


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit Tool_XY & einem OC-Profil bleiben die Taktraten natürlich bestehen & müssen nicht dauernd neu gesetz werden. Man kann sich auch unterschiedliche Profile anlegen & "on the fly" einfach switchen  ...


----------



## Grestorn (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Krass mein Thread füllt sich ja wirklich mit Leben^^



Diese Ehre kann Dir keine mehr nehmen. Hmmm. Vielleicht sollte ich schon mal nen 1080Ti Laberthread starten?!


----------



## chischko (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Diese Ehre kann Dir keine mehr nehmen. Hmmm. Vielleicht sollte ich schon mal nen 1080Ti Laberthread starten?!


GTX 1080 Ti Laberthread 
Hui und der 4000. Beitrag is das auch noch


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Solch ein Zufall ist öfters kein gutes Omen & ich würde die kommenden Tage gelegentlich deine Wakü überprüfen/beobachten & ein Swift (PG278Q) ist ja bekanntlich auch schon einfach so am Hitzetod gestorben ...


----------



## chischko (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Solch ein Zufall ist öfters kein gutes Omen & ich würde die kommenden Tage gelegentlich deine Wakü überprüfen/beobachten & ein Swift (PG278Q) ist ja bekanntlich auch schon einfach so am Hitzetod gestorben ...



^^ 
Dazu bin ich nicht abergläubisch genug... bei der 5.000 oder 10.000 wäre das was anderes... aber die 4.000 halte ich für harml *BRIZZEL* 
*MONITOR AUS UND WASSER TRITT UNTEN AM PC AUS*


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Herrlich ...


----------



## HisN (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In CB haben wohl schon 25% der Leute Pascal-Karten. Also wird das wohl kein Zufall sein, dass der Thread lebt^^


----------



## Domeopc (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Mit Tool_XY & einem OC-Profil bleiben die Taktraten natürlich bestehen & müssen nicht dauernd neu gesetz werden. Man kann sich auch unterschiedliche Profile anlegen & "on the fly" einfach switchen  ...


Welches Tool empfehlst du mir?


----------



## Madfurion (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der MSI Afterburner in der 4.3.0 Beta ist im Moment so das stabilste für die 1060/1070/1080. Dort lassen sich 5 Profile einstellen und es gibt auch ein OSD. Per Strg+F kommst du auch in den Curve Editor (siehe Optimierungsthread)


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann da ebenfalls die aktuellste Afterburner-Version (4.3.0 Beta4) empfehlen & nutze selber dieses geile Tool.^^ Alternativ wird man wohl mit EVGA-Precision ebenfalls glücklich ...


----------



## mo321 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie ist denn die Laustärke der EVGA 1070 FTW beim Zocken so?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr angenehm leise. Kommt drauf an, ob dein Gehäuse viel Platz für die Karte bietet und genug Luft.
In meinem fractal Define S kommt sie mit 2070MHz und 0,95V auf 64°C bei 30-35%. Mit dem Raijintek Morpheus auf 40°C.


----------



## RockOla35 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Heute kahm ja der neue geforce treiber 372.70 raus, mal schaun ob der stabiler läuft

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bitte um Bericht. Auch mal mit firestrike testen.
Hatte beim Vorgänger Treiber  eine höhere Frequenz aber über 1000 Punkte weniger.


----------



## RockOla35 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich hab eben getestet. Bei Doom hatte ich vorher ab einer übertaktung von 55mhz pixel fehler und bei the witcher3 abstürze. Habe eben mal testhalber auf 75mhz übertaktet und ich hatte in der kürze beim anspielen von doom keine pixelfehler und keine abstürze bei the witcher3. Also seither positiv. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kämpfe ja immer noch mit mir. 1070FTW oder Zotac 1080 AMP!.... sinnvoll wäre für FHD die 1070, aber so ein beschnittener Chip...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hol mir die 1080 nachwirkend im EVGA Stepup, da ich ab und zu auch auf meinem 4K TV spiele.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RockOla35 schrieb:


> Also ich hab eben getestet. Bei Doom hatte ich vorher ab einer übertaktung von 55mhz pixel fehler und bei the witcher3 abstürze. Habe eben mal testhalber auf 75mhz übertaktet und ich hatte in der kürze beim anspielen von doom keine pixelfehler und keine abstürze bei the witcher3. Also seither positiv.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Muss ich unbedingt testen nachdem ich beim letzten Treiber massive Probleme in Bezug auf Taktraten, Temperaturen und Spannung hatte


----------



## RockOla35 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also muss es wieder zurücknehmen, war leider nicht auf dauer, doom ist abgestürzt und zeigte wieder diese pixel einblendungen nach ner weile, mist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belga (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wäre ja schön froh, wenn der Treiber die ständigen Blue Screens bei mir beenden würde, durch die nebenbei immer noch ne Systemdatei zerschossen wird. Zweimal Windowsreparatur innerhalb von ein paar Stunden reicht.


----------



## RockOla35 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So massive Probleme hatte ich seither zum glück nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> ... oder Zotac 1080 AMP!



Du kannst meine haben. 

...nein, ernsthaft. Ich habe heute meine Amp! Extreme bei Mindfactory storniert, nachdem ich jetzt geschlagene 2 Monate auf das Teil warte. Während der ganzen Wartezeit ist die Anzahl der verkauften Karten von 160 auf 430 gestiegen, aber mein Platz in der Warteschlange wurde immer noch nicht erreicht - leider. Ich habe jetzt eine Titan nebst Wasserkühler geordert.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RockOla35 schrieb:


> Also muss es wieder zurücknehmen, war leider nicht auf dauer, doom ist abgestürzt und zeigte wieder diese pixel einblendungen nach ner weile, mist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Was ich bisher bestätigen kann, die Temperaturen sind unter Worst Case Last 2-3°C niedriger.

Sollten sich die Taktraten verbessern melde ich mich nochmal (was ich allerdings bezweifele nach deinem Post)


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe ja immer noch mit mir. 1070FTW oder Zotac 1080 AMP!.... sinnvoll wäre für FHD die 1070, aber so ein beschnittener Chip...



Ich habe die von dir genannten Karten im Visier aber noch als Option eine der Gainward Phoenixen


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe ja immer noch mit mir. 1070FTW oder Zotac 1080 AMP!.... sinnvoll wäre für FHD die 1070, aber so ein beschnittener Chip...



Ich überlege auch schon seit Wochen, ob es die FTW oder Amp! wird... Habe gerade die FTW bei Caseking in den Warenkorb gelegt, weil ich eine Grafikkarte nur über Caseking bestelle und die Amp! da 250 Euro teurer ist als die FTW. Morgen früh entscheide ich mich


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



joshyo schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch schon seit Wochen, ob es die FTW oder Amp! wird... Habe gerade die FTW bei Caseking in den Warenkorb gelegt, weil ich eine Grafikkarte nur über Caseking bestelle und die Amp! da 20 Euro teurer ist als die FTW. Morgen früh entscheide ich mich



Wenn du das Geld hast und die zusätzliche Leistung sinnvoll nutzt gönn dir die 1080 AMP! Extreme (oder eine Palit/Gainward da die ebenfalls super kühlen und knapp 100€ weniger kosten). Habe mich auch für die 1080 entschieden da ich in 4K spiele und ob man nun mit knapp 30 fps Witcher 3 spielt oder mit konstanten 40 fps+ macht schon einen deutlichen Unterschied


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld hast und die zusätzliche Leistung sinnvoll nutzt gönn dir die 1080 AMP! Extreme (oder eine Palit/Gainward da die ebenfalls super kühlen und knapp 100€ weniger kosten). Habe mich auch für die 1080 entschieden da ich in 4K spiele und ob man nun mit knapp 30 fps Witcher 3 spielt oder mit konstanten 40 fps+ macht schon einen deutlichen Unterschied



Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich jetzt erst zum PC Gaming komme. War 8 Jahre nur mit Konsole unterwegs... Deshalb hab ich selten mal mehr als 30 fps erlebt. Und was man nicht kennt, vermisst man ja nicht. 30 fps (bei 4k) in RPGs und Co. würden mich praktisch auch nicht stören. 
Problem ist eher, der Preis guter 4k Monitore... Irgendwann wird es echt teuer, 1080 und ein 4k Monitor, hmm... 

Ich will auf WQHD gehen und da wäre ne 1080 wahrscheinlich auch nicht soooo verkehrt.


----------



## Schmenki (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



joshyo schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich jetzt erst zum PC Gaming komme. War 8 Jahre nur mit Konsole unterwegs... Deshalb hab ich selten mal mehr als 30 fps erlebt. Und was man nicht kennt, vermisst man ja nicht. 30 fps (bei 4k) in RPGs und Co. würden mich praktisch auch nicht stören.
> Problem ist eher, der Preis guter 4k Monitore... Irgendwann wird es echt teuer, 1080 und ein 4k Monitor, hmm...
> 
> Ich will auf WQHD gehen und da wäre ne 1080 wahrscheinlich auch nicht soooo verkehrt.



Ich habe WQHD und eine 1080.
BF1 lief z.B. auf rund 100FPS. Denke da reicht die 1080 erstmal.


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe WQHD und eine 1080.
> BF1 lief z.B. auf rund 100FPS. Denke da reicht die 1080 erstmal.



Hätte ja auch Bock auf mehr als 60 fps, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es echt deutlich flüssiger ist... 
Ach man, so viel Auswahl macht einen verrückt. Die Konsolen verwöhnen einen durch so wenig Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Benutze für Ego Shooter und Rennspiele auch ein WQHD Monitor (144Hz) und da kann die 1080 ebenfalls die zusätzliche Leistung ausspielen. Ist halt eine geldliche Entscheidung die du treffen musst.... :/Ich persönlich rate dir zu einer 1080.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



joshyo schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich jetzt erst zum PC Gaming komme. War 8 Jahre nur mit Konsole unterwegs... Deshalb hab ich selten mal mehr als 30 fps erlebt. Und was man nicht kennt, vermisst man ja nicht. 30 fps (bei 4k) in RPGs und Co. würden mich praktisch auch nicht stören.
> Problem ist eher, der Preis guter 4k Monitore... Irgendwann wird es echt teuer, 1080 und ein 4k Monitor, hmm...
> 
> Ich will auf WQHD gehen und da wäre ne 1080 wahrscheinlich auch nicht soooo verkehrt.



Was mich von der 1080 abhält ist der Rückblick auf 680/980. Hätte ich damals jeweils die 80er statt der 70er gekauft, dann hätte ich immer noch zum gleichen Zeitpunkt aufgerüstet.

Relatisitsch gesehn wäre es sinniger jetzt nur die 1070 um dann wieder die 1170 zu kaufen und am Ende hat man dann wahrscheinlich 30% mehr Leistung als mit ner 1080 und ungefähr das gleiche Geld ausgegeben. 

(460 für die 1070 + 460 für die 1170 - 230 für die gebrauchte 1070 ~ 700 Euro = Preis der 1080) Wenn man sich 680 und 980 ansieht dann kommt ja noch dazu, dass VRAM oder DX11/12 Fähigkeiten bei den Bachfolgern auch immer besser waren)


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Benutze für Ego Shooter und Rennspiele auch ein WQHD Monitor (144Hz) und da kann die 1080 ebenfalls die zusätzliche Leistung ausspielen. Ist halt eine geldliche Entscheidung die du treffen musst.... :/Ich persönlich rate dir zu einer 1080.



Hm ok. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich morgen entscheide. Irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss mit dem Nachdenken, welche Hardware ich verbauen will... Ständig will ich was anderes, unfassbar. 

Was ich mir ursprünglich überlegt habe: GTX 1070 kaufen und Grafikkartenwechsel in zwei Jahren. 
Was ich mir jetzt vorstellen kann: GTX 1070 kaufen und schon nächstes Jahr auf die GTX 1170 (oder wie auch immer) wechseln. 

Die 1070 ist nicht ideal für WQHD. Glücklicherweise kommt AMD in die Potte. Entweder müssen Nvidias Grafikkarten deutlich billiger werden oder einen noch deutlicheren Leistungssprung bringen. 
GTX 1070 nächstes Jahr zum guten Zeitpunkt für 300 Euro (?) verkaufen und für einen geringen Aufpreis auf die 1170 switchen... Mit ein bisschen Glück ist das was billiger als jetzt ne 1080 und nicht schlechter. 

Naja, nur ein Szenario in meinen Kopf. Vllt ist das Quatsch, aber bin ja auch noch ein Noob 

Edit: Haha, ja genau Seahawk. So ähnlich denke ich glaube ich auch xD 
Man wie lange hab ich zum Schreiben gebraucht... ^^


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Abwarten ob noch eine 1080TI kommt und wenn, zu welchem Preis, vielleicht schafft es AMD auch mal wieder mein Herz zu erwärmen...


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Brauchst du die Leistung jetzt bringt dir die 1070 (670/970) relativ wenig  

Du könntest auch nächstes Jahr die 1080 verkaufen und auf die 1170 umsteigen (finanziell ~ gleich wie das Beispiel oben da man für die 1080 mehr bekommt).

Ich glaube du musst einfach abwägen ob du die zusätzliche Leistung für die nächsten 12 Monate brauchst. Wann kommt der neue Monitor, welche Spiele wollen gespielt werden und und und.

Ich bin von eine 980ti OC (~1070 OC Niveau) auf eine 1080 OC umgestiegen (hat mich effektiv 300€ gekostet) weil ich die ~30% Mehrleistung JETZT gebraucht habe. Viele schreiben das es sich nicht lohnt von einer 980ti auf eine 1080 zu wechseln, ich bereue es zu keiner Zeit!


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Brauchst du die Leistung jetzt bringt dir die 1070 (670/970) relativ wenig
> 
> Du könntest auch nächstes Jahr die 1080 verkaufen und auf die 1170 umsteigen (finanziell ~ gleich wie das Beispiel oben da man für die 1080 mehr bekommt).
> 
> ...



Hm, auch wahr. In Hinblick auf die Leistung macht das wohl keinen großen Unterschied mehr. 

Mein Vorteil ist aber, dass ich vorhabe, noch einige ältere Spiele spielen zu wollen  Bis Sommer 2017 kommen mir an AAA Titeln nur Civ 6, Mafia 3 und Mass Effect Armageddon ins Haus. 
Ab nächstem Jahr kann ichs dann richtig krachen lassen... 

Ach, eigentlich ist es egal wie ich mich entscheide. Viel falsch machen kann ich denke nicht. Bin froh, mich von der PS4 losgeeist zu haben. 

Ich gebe morgen dann die Wasserstandsmeldung ab


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kauf dir die GTX 1070 FTW (ich habe die 1080 FTW und bin damit sehr zufrieden) und Schau ob dir die Leistung reicht (mit oder ohne OC). Falls nicht schick die Karte zurück und nimm die 1080, falls ja genieß die Vorzüge am PC


----------



## HisN (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man überlege sich wo man die TI einordnen müsste. Die Leute die jetzt nach einer TI schreien hätten gerne die Leistung einer X zum Preis einer 1070. Das wird nicht passieren. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn das schon passiert, dann eher so um den Preis der 1080 und der Titan X.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Man überlege sich wo man die TI einordnen müsste. Die Leute die jetzt nach einer TI schreien hätten gerne die Leistung einer X zum Preis einer 1070. Das wird nicht passieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Nein, der aktuelle Preis einer 1080 (680-800€ je nach Modell)  würde ich für angemessen halten, dann würde die 1080 vielleicht mal auf das Preisniveau sinken, wo sie hingehört ->~550€.


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nein, der aktuelle Preis einer 1080 (680-800€ je nach Modell)  würde ich für angemessen halten, dann würde die 1080 vielleicht mal auf das Preisniveau sinken, wo sie hingehört ->~550€.



Wow, das wäre Träumchen...


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vor Vega würde ich mit keiner ti rechenen. Wozu auch wenn man keine Konkurrenz hat.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Falls die ti überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Mr_Minister (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kauf dir die GTX 1070 FTW (ich habe die 1080 FTW und bin damit sehr zufrieden) und Schau ob dir die Leistung reicht (mit oder ohne OC). Falls nicht schick die Karte zurück und nimm die 1080, falls ja genieß die Vorzüge am PC



Würde ich auch so machen bzw. habe ich so gemacht. Bin jetzt seit ca. einem Monat in der Step-Up Warteschlange. Hatte Glück, konnte das Step-Up noch auf die 1080 für 679 € einleiten. Mittlerweile haben die den Preis auf 709 € angehoben.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja total fies.. hatte mich damals für 625€ angemeldet aber natürlich hat das damals nicht nicht geklappt.. komischerweise


----------



## Mr_Minister (31. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

625 € wär aber ein super Preis gewesen. Schade, dass es nicht ging.


----------



## Simondasding (1. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Edit: Hab jetzt nen Thread dazu gemacht.


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Stehe kurz vor dem kauf einer 1070 aber ich werde nach langer Zeit mal wieder nicht zu EVGA greifen sondern zur Gainward Phoenix GS. Wenn die ein Jahr hält und die Tos  ggf. erscheinen hoffe ich auf ein Classi oder FTW der 1080 ud schlage dann zu.


----------



## mo321 (1. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie zum Geier kann ich denn bei EVGA die Karte registrieren? Wenn ich auf Produktregistierung klicke kommt nur dieser "Homebildschirm" mit allen Hardwarekategorien.

Edit : Browser neu starten hat geholfen.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



mo321 schrieb:


> Wie zum Geier kann ich denn bei EVGA die Karte registrieren? Wenn ich auf Produktregistierung klicke kommt nur dieser "Homebildschirm" mit allen Hardwarekategorien.
> 
> Edit : Browser neu starten hat geholfen.



Profil anlegen (glaube oben rechts) und dann kannst du dein Produkt registrieren 
Achso und Seite auf Deutsch umstellen (ebenfalls oben rechts)

Edit: Edit überlesen... Waren wohl eins, zwei Captain Morgan Cola zu viel heute ^^


----------



## Faye (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi Leute, kleine Frage zur Gainward 1070 Phoenix. Ich habe mir eben die Standard Phoenix bestellt, da ich nicht bereit bin mehr zu zahlen, wenn ich selber übertakten kann  Man hört ja immer vom Dual Bios. Kann ich das Bios der GLH drüber flashen oder reicht es mit MSI Afterburner zu übertakten? Im Netz finde ich dazu nichts - wo findet man denn die unterschiedlichen BIOS-Versionen 

Außerdem hab ich grad mal alle Versionen auf der Gainward HP verglichen und bis auf die unterschiedliche Taktung ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die Memory Bandwidth bei der GLH 272 GB/Sec beträgt und bei der normalen Phoenix sowie der GS 256 GB/Sec. Ist bei der GLH also besserer Speicher verbaut? Ich dachte, dass bei den 3 Versionen alles gleich ist bis auf den Takt. Vielleicht kann das ja mal jemand aufklären 

GLH: http://www.gainward.com.tw/main/product/vga/pro/p00986/p00986_datasheet_12475760f0801d72d.pdf?s=172 
GS: http://www.gainward.com.tw/main/product/vga/pro/p00984/p00984_datasheet_8145760eea900e96.pdf?s=398
Phoenix: http://www.gainward.com.tw/main/product/vga/pro/p00983/p00983_datasheet_9475760f036dc0ba.pdf?s=419


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Habe die GS bestellt gerade.


----------



## Duvar (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Speicher wurde bei der GLH einfach ein ab Werk übertaktet, damit man schon einen gewissen Unterschied in den Benchmarks sieht, aber auch das kann man natürlich selber machen.
Bios Versionen gibt es entweder bei Techpowerup, oder du findest jemanden, der die Karte hat und die hoch lädt für dich.


----------



## GatoTiger (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Faye schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kleine Frage zur Gainward 1070 Phoenix. Ich habe mir eben die Standard Phoenix bestellt, da ich nicht bereit bin mehr zu zahlen, wenn ich selber übertakten kann  Man hört ja immer vom Dual Bios. Kann ich das Bios der GLH drüber flashen oder reicht es mit MSI Afterburner zu übertakten? Im Netz finde ich dazu nichts - wo findet man denn die unterschiedlichen BIOS-Versionen
> 
> Außerdem hab ich grad mal alle Versionen auf der Gainward HP verglichen und bis auf die unterschiedliche Taktung ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die Memory Bandwidth bei der GLH 272 GB/Sec beträgt und bei der normalen Phoenix sowie der GS 256 GB/Sec. Ist bei der GLH also besserer Speicher verbaut? Ich dachte, dass bei den 3 Versionen alles gleich ist bis auf den Takt. Vielleicht kann das ja mal jemand aufklären
> 
> ...



um die  garantie zu erhalten würde ich nicht per bios flash sonder per msi afterburner ocen....bei allen Karten ist der gleiche vram verbaut, lediglich der memory clock, welchen du auch per afterburner ocen kannst, ist bei der ghl höher, daher die höhere bandbreite  (4250 mhz vs den 4000 standt bei gtx 1070 )


----------



## Faye (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok Danke, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  Doch alles richtig gemacht. Also einfach per Afterburner oc´en und wir haben unsere GLH bzw. sogar besser, gell?


----------



## GatoTiger (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

richtig    je nach chipgüte kann es natürlich sein, das die karte das nicht mitmacht, dieser fall ist aber so selten...meistens machen die karten sogar mehr, bei 2ghz chip+4500mhz vram ist eine gtx 1070 übrigens fast so schnell wie eine gtx 1080 founders edition   (~7% langsamer)


----------



## strelok (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab heute meine  MSIgtx 1070, nur leider hat sie crappy Micron memory ! WTF. So ein sch**ss! Der lässt sich nicht gut übertackten.
Die schicke ich ihnen zurück, oder was würdet ihr tun?? Bitte um Hilfe. Danke

Update: Es handelt sich um die MSI gtx1070 GamingX, wo man eigentlich nicht so einen billligen memory erwartet.


----------



## Faye (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> richtig    je nach chipgüte kann es natürlich sein, das die karte das nicht mitmacht, dieser fall ist aber so selten...meistens machen die karten sogar mehr, bei 2ghz chip+4500mhz vram ist eine gtx 1070 übrigens fast so schnell wie eine gtx 1080 founders edition   (~7% langsamer)



Habe ich in der PCGH gelesen. Freue mich schon sowas von auf die Karte  Dann mal auf einen guten Chip hoffen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



strelok schrieb:


> Hab heute meine  MSIgtx 1070, nur leider hat sie crappy Micron memory ! WTF. So ein sch**ss! Der lässt sich nicht gut übertackten.
> Die schicke ich ihnen zurück, oder was würdet ihr tun?? Bitte um Hilfe. Danke


Du willst sie zurück schicken, weil sich der Speicher nicht gut übertakten lässt?
Damit machst du dir hier Freunde.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin Zusammen 

Sagt mal, hat irgendwer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit einer KFA 1080 HoF machen können ???
Ich habe die besagt Karte seit 3 Tagen als Wiedergutmachungskarte  für meine vorherigen 5 980Ti HoF bekommen und muss wirklich sagen, die 1080 iss ja wirklich nen Dampfhammer ... Ich dachte schon die 980Ti ist schnell, aber die 1080 schlägt ja dem Fass den Boden aus 
The Wichter 3 auf 1080p @ Ultra 60FPS VSync taktet die Karte nicht höher als 1300 Mhz und dümpel dabei trotzdem bei 70 - 80% Last umher  Schon erstaunlich wieiviel Leistung die Karte hat ... Kommt die Karte dann richtig unter Last taktet sie auf 1987 - 2012 Mhz hoch und wird nicht viel Wärmer als 70°C
Leise und Kühl in jeder Lebenslage ... Selbst der Furmark bringt die Karte nicht höher als 75°C bei 116% Powerlitmit ... Schon wirklich eine sehr geile Kühlung

Einzigst die 4 blauen LED´s am Ende der Platine passen absolut nicht zum Bild der Karte und leider Gottes absolut nicht zum Gesamtbild meines Rechners 
Diese muss ich irgendwie zum schweigen bringen ^^


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du die 1080  gegen eine 980 ti bekommen so versteh ich das jetzt? (Garantie Fall)?

Es gibt ähnl. Karten die auch so super sind: die xtreme von Gigabyte oder waterforce! 
selbst die super jetstream is klasse! (u. auch die evga 1080 sc  )   
was die Leistung betrift !


----------



## Ralle@ (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



strelok schrieb:


> Hab heute meine  MSIgtx 1070, nur leider hat sie crappy Micron memory ! WTF. So ein sch**ss! Der lässt sich nicht gut übertackten.
> Die schicke ich ihnen zurück, oder was würdet ihr tun?? Bitte um Hilfe. Danke
> 
> Update: Es handelt sich um die MSI gtx1070 GamingX, wo man eigentlich nicht so einen billligen memory erwartet.




Solch User wie dich sollte man eigentlich gleich sperren und den Händler warnen.
Nur weil Micron Speicher verbaut ist, eine Karte zurück zu schicken ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Generell nur zu kaufen Weil man testen will und dann zurück, Hauptsache man hat so was mal gehabt und hält die 14 tage ein?!!!

Hoffe das Bald eingeführt wird das man von Retournierte Ware Abschlag abgezogen bekommt !!das dürfte diese Ausbeutung  etwas mindern.
@ *strelok* :  Es gibt Tests für so was  und man kann sich ja vor dem kauf Informieren   Kauf dir gleich ne Anständige Karte die etwas mehr kostet dann hast du 
solche Probleme nicht ^^


----------



## strelok (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Generell nur zu kaufen Weil man testen will und dann zurück, Hauptsache man hat so was mal gehabt und hält die 14 tage ein?!!!
> 
> Hoffe das Bald eingeführt wird das man von Retournierte Ware Abschlag abgezogen bekommt !!das dürfte diese Ausbeutung  etwas mindern.
> @ *strelok* :  Es gibt Tests für so was  und man kann sich ja vor dem kauf Informieren   Kauf dir gleich ne Anständige Karte die etwas mehr kostet dann hast du
> solche Probleme nicht ^^



Ich hab mir ne Anständige Karte gekauft! Nur leider haben sie billigen Speicher drauft!! Was kann ich dafür??
Hab ich genug Test´s angeschaut und bis jetzt hab ich noch keie mit Micron Speicher gesehen. (auch bei anderen Herstellern!!) Also motz da nicht so über mich so rum!
Hab wohl ein schwarzes Schaf erwischt. 
Und ich bin keiner, der einfach ne Karte kauft und dann zuückschickt. Aber so einen crappy Speicher brauche ich nicht.


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



strelok schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ne Anständige Karte gekauft! Nur leider haben sie billigen Speicher drauft!! Was kann ich dafür??
> Hab ich genug Test´s angeschaut und bis jetzt hab ich noch keie mit Micron Speicher gesehen. (auch bei anderen Herstellern!!) Also motz da nicht so über mich so rum!
> Hab wohl ein schwarzes Schaf erwischt.
> Und ich bin keiner, der einfach ne Karte kauft und dann zuückschickt. Aber so einen crappy Speicher brauche ich nicht.



Naja, so wie sich dein Posting hier liest:



> Hab heute meine  MSIgtx 1070, nur leider hat sie crappy Micron memory ! WTF. So ein sch**ss! Der lässt sich nicht gut übertackten.
> Die schicke ich ihnen zurück, oder was würdet ihr tun?? Bitte um Hilfe. Danke
> 
> Update: Es handelt sich um die MSI gtx1070 GamingX, wo man eigentlich nicht so einen billligen memory erwartet.



kommt mir das ganz arg genau so vor als ob du nur wegen dem schlecht übertaktbaren Chip mal eben wieder zurückgeben willst.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

und genau wegen sowas wird irgendwann das Rückgaberecht abgeschafft


----------



## strelok (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nicht der Chip, der Speicher! Warum bauen die Mircon ein?? Hätt ich sonst nicht bestellt!! 
Also motz nicht herum. Ja ja, dich betrift es nicht, also mal schnell hier locker lässig mit motzen, was!!


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zur Not kann man auch Anrufen wo man kaufen will und nachfragen !!!  Ich motz nicht rum ^^  ist nur eine Tatsache gewesen das es halt danach aussieht. 
Wenn du ne Gute OC Karte suchst kauf halt gleich eine Gezielte die es auch so Unterstützt bzw dafür ausgelegt ist.  Ich kaufe mir ja auch kein Trabanten weil ich den Motor tunen will und 
dann Leistungsanstieg erzielen will der einem A7 oder z4 entspricht. Nur weil ein chip das im Auto verhindert! ( evtl hat das ja dann auch sein Grund )    .  

Und dann noch erwarten das man Hier im Forum Geholfen bekommt in seinem Vorhaben   geht mal garnet.


@ Chefkoch 

Bei einigen Versandshops ist es schon so das man das Retournieren selber Tragen muss.! 
Und wenn man das Paar mal macht, wird man gesperrt. Amazon, MF, und paar andere ziehen das schon durch!


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



strelok schrieb:


> Nicht der Chip, der Speicher! Warum bauen die Mircon ein?? Hätt ich sonst nicht bestellt!!
> Also motz nicht herum. Ja ja, dich betrift es nicht, also mal schnell hier locker lässig mit motzen, was!!



Stell dich nicht so an. Was glaubst du eigentlich wo du hier bist?

Woher willst du überhaupt wissen das Micron Chips schlechter zu übertakten sind? Ist eben so, es gibt Chips die gehen eben gut und manche nicht. Ist bei CPUs, GPUs so und eben bei Speicherchips auch.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ Strelok

Warum sollten sie kein Micron verbauen?


Edit:

@ LaCain1337

Leider, aber ich kann die Versender schon verstehen. Das Rückgaberecht wird einfach großteils nur ausgenutzt...


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal ne frage zum Topic , jemand ne Ahnung ob hier noch ein Luftkühler unter der Karte sitzt?
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Water Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bevor ich sie kauf , nachsehe und zurück sende    .


----------



## strelok (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Micron Speicher ist so wie damals Elpida! Einfach


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Interessiert dich aber nur, weil du ihn nicht übertakten kannst wie du willst.


----------



## Schmenki (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zum Topic , jemand ne Ahnung ob hier noch ein Luftkühler unter der Karte sitzt?
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Water Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Bevor ich sie kauf , nachsehe und zurück sende    .



 1x Radial-Lüfter (65mm), Radiator mit 1x Axial-Lüfter (120mm)
Also ja da ist noch ein Lüfter für die VRM würde ich sagen


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

  Steht ja dort. Denke dann auch so. Hab zuerst gedacht das alles im Radiator drin ist , erst spät bemerkt das es andere Größe hat. 

Bist du zufrieden mit deiner SC 1080 von EVGA?    Bleibt kühl mit dem Morpheus Kühler?  (hast du evtl Bilder von deiner Karte  )?)


----------



## Schmenki (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leider nur im eingebauten Zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mit meiner Karte sehr zufrieden.
Macht die 2126/5500MHz und die Temps bleiben meist höchsten bis 58° bei knapp 25° Raumtemp.

Der Morpheus ist schon ein geiles Teilchen mit den eLoops und dem Gelid Adapter.
Bei EVGA kann man auch schön den Kühler abmontieren und einfach den Morpheus drauf ohne Front oder Backplate abbauen zu müssen.

Habe mir aber letzten Monat den Eisbär gegönnt und einfach da ich was zum basteln brauche werde ich mir bei Erscheinen dann den Eiswolf Gpx Pro kaufen und meinen Morpheus abgeben.


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eisbär? Eiswolf Gpx Pro ?  Was is das Genau    hab ich bisher noch nie gehört.

Die Lüfter sind Optional gekauft oder Gab es die Beim Morpheus dazu?

nachtrag: Eisbär is diese Aio richtig? und der Eiswolf Gpx Pro auch eine?


----------



## Schmenki (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eisbär 280er = AiO Wasserkühlung für eine CPU von Alphacool
Eiswolf GPX Pro = AiO Wasserkühlung für GPU von Alphacool (Release ist demnächst)

Beide Systeme haben Schnellverschlüsse und man kann einfach die beiden AiO Systeme verbinden.

Die Lüfter habe ich extra gekauft, richtig.


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was für Lüfter sind das Genau? hast du die Bezeichnung von denen?


----------



## Schmenki (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

NB-eLoop Fan B12-P - 120mm PWM


----------



## Ralle@ (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



strelok schrieb:


> Micron Speicher ist so wie damals Elpida! Einfach



So ein Quatsch.
Micron ist weit besser als Elpida, er lässt sich nur nicht so hoch takten wie die von Samsung.
Dafür ist er billiger und die Verfügbarkeit ist weit besser, weshalb die Hersteller auf Micron zurückgreifen. Keiner wird dir Garantieren dass auf der Karte XY Samsung RAM verbaut ist, also stell dich nicht so an.
Wenn du das willst, kauf dir eine 1080. Ansonsten halt die Füsse still und freu dich über eine schnelle, leise und sparsame Karte.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Hast du die 1080  gegen eine 980 ti bekommen so versteh ich das jetzt? (Garantie Fall)?



Ich habe die 980Ti HoF das 5. mal zurück geschickt und habe mein Geld wiederbekommen ...
Für einen kleinen Aufpreis gab es dann die 1080 

Nicht falsch verstehen ... Ich habe mich da wohl ein wenig verkehrt ausgedrückt ^^


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

^^ gut das Wir Unstimmigkeiten gleich Klären   

Hätte auch gerne eine 1080  ne gescheite und nen neues MB was was taugt !!


----------



## HisN (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der AB Beta14 ist da.
Endlich OSD auch in DX12.

Download MSI AfterBurner 4.3.0 Beta 14

http://abload.de/img/hitman_2016_09_02_14_b5usf.jpg

http://abload.de/img/rottr_2016_09_02_15_0xpuep.jpg


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Yeah!!! Meine 1070 Phoenix GS ist gerade verschickt!!!![emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Yeah!!! Meine 1070 Phoenix GS ist gerade verschickt!!!![emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]



Cool! Wann zocken wir?


----------



## GTA 3 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So habe jetzt endlich die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming Z bestellt und freu mich schon wie ein Pudel.  Die GTX 980 ersetzt damit die GTX 670 in meinem Zweit-Rechner.


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was kann die 120€ teuere Z, was die X nicht kann?


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Na 60MHz mehr Boost und da Z 2 Buchstaben weiter als X ist, 2x60=120€.
Ist doch logisch oder?


----------



## GTA 3 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was kann die 120€ teuere Z, was die X nicht kann?


Nah habe sie für 800 Tacken bekommen.   Auch wenn es trotzdem meine teuerste Investition ist. Die sollte mir aber erstmal langen für die nächsten 5 Jahre.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Nah habe sie für 800 Tacken bekommen.   Auch wenn es trotzdem meine teuerste Investition ist. Die sollte mir aber erstmal langen für die nächsten 5 Jahre.



5 Jahre? Starke Worte ... Wie würdest du heute mit einer GTX580 zurechtkommen? Das war 2011 der heiße Scheiss am Gamingmarkt, also vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> 5 Jahre? Starke Worte ... Wie würdest du heute mit einer GTX580 zurechtkommen? Das war 2011 der heiße Scheiss am Gamingmarkt, also vor 5 Jahren.



Meine 580er Phantom hab ich immer noch <3


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Meine 580er Phantom hab ich immer noch <3



Meine 8800GTX habe ich auch immer noch <3 und meine GTX570 und die HD5850 ... Aber würde ich versuchen damit heute noch aktuelle Games zu spielen? Nope ich denke nicht. 
Es geht mir nur darum, dass selbst in der heutigen Zeit 5 Jahre eine lange Zeit sind um zu sagen, dass eine Grafikkarte dann noch reicht. 
Klar wenn man sich auf Indietitel oder ältere Games beschränkt reicht auch eine GTX580 noch vollkommen aus, aber um Neuveröffentlichungen zu spielen muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Meine 8800GTX habe ich auch immer noch <3 und meine GTX570 und die HD5850 ... Aber würde ich versuchen damit heute noch aktuelle Games spielen? Nope ich denke nicht.
> Es geht mir nur darum, dass selbst in der heutigen Zeit 5 Jahre eine lange Zeit sind um zu sagen, dass eine Grafikkarte dann noch reicht.
> Klar wenn man sich auf Indietitel oder ältere Games beschränkt reicht auch eine GTX580 noch vollkommen aus, aber um Neuveröffentlichungen zu spielen muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.



GTA 5 lief sogar noch mit der 580 auf hohen Einstellungen und in Full HD.
Gutes Stück!


----------



## GTA 3 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> 5 Jahre? Starke Worte ... Wie würdest du heute mit einer GTX580 zurechtkommen? Das war 2011 der heiße Scheiss am Gamingmarkt, also vor 5 Jahren.


 Ja gut 5 Jahre ist jetzt ein Schätzwert gewesen. Die GTX 670 würde jetzt z.B. mir eigentlich noch langen Zuhause, weil ich dort nur in Full HD spiele.. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auf mind WQHD bzw. auch 4K umgestiegen. Da gibt sie den Geist auf. Insgesamt hat jetzt meine GTX 670 knapp 3 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So leidensfähig muss man gar nicht sein. Ich steige aktuell auch von einem GTX580 SLI (Zotac Amp! mit 3 GB) auf die Titan X um und selbst The Division lief noch auf hohen Details mit ~45 FPS. Es geht also. Zwischenzeitig wollte ich auch immer wieder auf GTX 780 oder GTX 980Ti umsteigen, aber der Anreiz war nicht groß genug. Nebst Wasserkühlern und Backplates haben die 580er knapp 1.500€ gekostet, die Titan liegt auf demselben Preisniveau ...man bekommt eben nur die Hälfte an Hardware.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall wie Bolle. Nachdem ich zwei Monate vergeblich auf eine 1080er Zotac Amp! Extreme gewartet habe, sind die zwei Tage Lieferzeit von Nvidia echt eine Wohltat.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

in meinem Zombie-Rechner ist aktuell eine GTX570 aktiv ... Sie hat mich auch überrascht, was mit ihr noch möglich ist und das in Verbindung mit einem E8400. Allerdings hängt sie auch an einem 1284*1024 Monitor für Retro Gaming.
Tomb Raider 2013 stemmt sie in Hohen Settings ohne Hairworks noch mit 60 - 80 FPS.
Primär dient sie aber für Games die mehr als 2 GByte VRAM nich verknussen können, oder die ich noch auf DVD habe und die sowieso am besten mit 4:3 oder 5:4 zurechtkommen. Wie beispielsweise Mech Warrior 3, No One Lives Forever 1+2, 007 Nightfire und ähnliches.



Klutten schrieb:


> So leidensfähig muss man gar nicht sein. Ich  steige aktuell auch von einem GTX580 SLI (Zotac Amp! mit 3 GB) auf die  Titan X um und selbst The Division lief noch auf hohen Details mit ~45  FPS. Es geht also. Zwischenzeitig wollte ich auch immer wieder auf GTX  780 oder GTX 980Ti umsteigen, aber der Anreiz war nicht groß genug.  Nebst Wasserkühlern und Backplates haben die 580er knapp 1.500€  gekostet, die Titan liegt auf demselben Preisniveau ...man bekommt eben  nur die Hälfte an Hardware.
> 
> Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall wie Bolle. Nachdem ich zwei Monate  vergeblich auf eine 1080er Zotac Amp! Extreme gewartet habe, sind die  zwei Tage Lieferzeit von Nvidia echt eine Wohltat.



SLI und 3GByte sind aber nicht unbedingt der Standard was die GTX580 angeht. Damals kamen sicher auch die Sprüche, dass 3 GByte nie gebraucht würden ... 1 Jahr später durfte ich mir das bei meine GTX680 mit 4 GByte nämlich auch überall anhören. 
Als Watch Dogs dann erschienen ist hatte ich keine Ruckelprobleme, wie andere mit weniger VRAM.

Da ich demnächst aber einen WQHD-Monitor kaufen möchte, würde diese Karte auch nicht mehr reichen. Obwohl sie die meisten Games wahrscheinlich noch medium bis high stemmen würde.


----------



## Venom89 (3. September 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Yeah!!! Meine 1070 Phoenix GS ist gerade verschickt!!!![emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]



Meine ist heute morgen angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider mit drecks misst Micron Speicher der nur mit +250mhz läuft... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die musst du gleich zurück schicken und solange tauschen bis du eine mit Samsung Speicher kriegst. [emoji6]


----------



## Venom89 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe andere Probleme...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Geil JoM79[emoji23] 

Schön Venom, freut mich. Meine wird sicher erst Montag kommen. Ein bißchen Hoffnung habe ich aber dennoch[emoji106]


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Meine ist heute morgen angekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bescheidene frage.
Du nimmst bestimmt Afterburner. Wenn du 250 MHz einstellst, dann sind es 500mhz. (DDR= DOUBLE DATA RATE)
Und 500 sind doch gut.
Ich habe ne 1080. Da stelle ich max 269mhz ein. Also sind das 538mhz. Alles was drüber ist,  zeigt der Benchmark schlechtere Ergebnisse.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich kann im afterburner 700 mhz einstellen, was dann in 4700 mhz resultiert. Der performance gewinn ist aber marginal.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kann auch höher gehen. Aber ab einem gewissen Punkt wird die Leistung wieder geringer. Da muss man sich heran tasten.


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt das wegen Wärme?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus ...

Ich habe gestern mal den Versuch gestartet, den GDDR5X zu übertakten und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das das absolut nix bringt o_O ...
Hatte es mit The Witcher3 versucht, aber keinen einzigste FPS mehr  

Also entweder liegt es daran, dass der Speicher nebst Interface auch so für den Chip völlig ausreichend ist ... Oder weil das einfach nur schrottiger Micron Ram ist, der da verbaut wurde


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wohl eher weil das PT limitiert 7nd die GPU runter taktet.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus ...
> 
> Ich habe gestern mal den Versuch gestartet, den GDDR5X zu übertakten und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das das absolut nix bringt o_O ...
> Hatte es mit The Witcher3 versucht, aber keinen einzigste FPS mehr
> ...



Witcher 3 ist auch nicht gerade das Paradebeispiel.
Es gibt Games die Profitieren vom höher getakteten RAM und es gibt Games denen ist es vollkommen egal. Dabei ist es egal, ob da Micron, Samsung oder Elpida RAM verbaut ist (gibt es Elpida überhaupt noch?)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Witcher 3 ist auch nicht gerade das Paradebeispiel.
> Es gibt Games die Profitieren vom höher getakteten RAM und es gibt Games denen ist es vollkommen egal. Dabei ist es egal, ob da Micron, Samsung oder Elpida RAM verbaut ist (gibt es Elpida überhaupt noch?)



Das mit dem Micron wahr auch eher Ironisch gemeint 
Also mit meiner vorherigen 980Ti hast du es aber beim Hexer gemerkt .. Da konnte ich mit 400Mhz mehr aufm RAM locker 10 - 15 FPS rausholen ...

Ich muss das mal bei anderen Spielen Testen ...

Wobei das eher der Neugierde unterliegt ... Theoretisch brauch man die 1080 nicht übertakten ... Die hat auch so genug Bums ... 4k iss da natürlich ne ganz andere Geschichte


----------



## Ralle@ (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei den Äußerungen in den Foren weiß man nie so genau.
Da gibt es viele die einfach nur Micron bashen, weil Samsung ja so viel besser ist und was den Herstellern überhaupt einfällt schrottigen Micron RAM zu verwenden.
Beim SLI merke ich es auch wenn ich den RAM übertakte, muss jetzt aber nicht für eine Single GPU gelten. Eigentlich sollten die 1070 / 1080 Karten vom RAM OC profitieren, da eine 256 BIT Speicherbandbreite ja nicht so prall ist. Nvidia scheint hier ganze Arbeit geleistet zu haben und die Karten dürften mit dem Interface sehr effizient umgehen.


----------



## Elthy (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, ich bin jetzt von meiner ASUS HD 7970 DC2 auf eine Gainward 1070 Phoenix umgestiegen. Noch zocke ich auf 1080p, aber ein Dell S2716DG ist unterwegs. Da möchte ich mal meine Erfahrungen teilen:

Der Kühler ist unglaublich gut. Selbst bei 25° im Zimmer und Furmark kann ich ihn kaum hören. Allerdings zirpt die Karte recht stark, in Witcher 3 (bei 60fps) ist es lauter als der Lüfter. Ist das bei allen 1070 so schlimm? Ich bin am überlegen sie umzutauschen, wenn es mit dem neuen Monitor so weitergeht.

Ich habe mal angefangen den Speicher mit dem MSI Afterburner zu übertakten. Leider gibts schon bei +250mhz Abstürze in Witcher 3, das ist doch ein extrem schlechtes Ergebnis, oder? Ich wollte auch anfangen die Spannung zu ändern, allerdings kann ich die Spannung im Afterburner nur nach oben verändern, nicht nach unten. Was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hatte es eine Seite zuvor schon erklärt.
DDR4 bedeutet DOUBLE DATA RATE 4.
Das heisst wenn du 250mhz hoch taktet, dann sind es eigentlich 500mhz.

Lass deine Karte auf normal takten und teste unter normalbedingungen den Ramtakt zu erhöhen.


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hammer der Typ mit dem Micron RAM.... Kann das auch temperaturabhängig sein wie der Speicher wieder schlechter performt bei mehr OC?


----------



## Elthy (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, in der PCGH 09/2016 hat jede getestete Karte 4500mhz gepackt, viele sogar über 4600mhz. Da sind 4200mhz schon ne echte Enttäuschung. Ich hab bis aufs Powerlimit auch noch nichts verändert...


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dir ist schon bewusst, das Die Magazine die Karten mit den besseren Chips bekommen,  die schon vom Hersteller selektiert wurden?!
Und ab einer gewissen Taktung, wird der RAM auch wieder uneffektiver. Bei mir geht's ab 269x2 MHz bergab.
Und den Unterschied wirst du eh im spiel nie merken.


----------



## joshyo (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Heyho, der Unentschlosse ist wieder da... Ich hab jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und meine Hardware bestellt 
Es ist die GTX  1070 FTW von EVGA geworden x)
Mein WQHD Monitor kommt am Montag an, der Rest am Dienstag. Aktuell ist die Angst vorm Zusammenbauen deutlich größer als die Vorfreude aufs Zocken...

Naja, bye bye Playstation 4


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



joshyo schrieb:


> Heyho, der Unentschlosse ist wieder da... Ich hab jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und meine Hardware bestellt
> Es ist die GTX  1070 FTW von EVGA geworden x)
> Mein WQHD Monitor kommt am Montag an, der Rest am Dienstag. Aktuell ist die Angst vorm Zusammenbauen deutlich größer als die Vorfreude aufs Zocken...
> 
> Naja, bye bye Playstation 4



Super!

Keine Angst, wenn du es schonmal gemacht hast wird's ein Erfolg. Ist wie Radfahren. Einmal gelernt verlernt man es nicht mehr.


----------



## seahawk (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mich auch entscheiden und statt der geplanten EVGA 1070FTW das Angebot von Caseking für die EVGA 1080 ACX 3.0 genutzt.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für 660 euro ist das okay. Mir persönlich aber immer noch zu teuer für nen performance chip


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lass doch einfach diese Pseudo-Namen sein wie sie sind. Die 1000er Karten bringen im Vergleich zur 900er Serie einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub und mittlerweile ist für jeden Preisbereich etwas passendes dabei. Dass sich die Preise eher an der oberen Grenze orientieren, liegt an der mangelnden Konkurrenz und nicht daran, wie man einen Chip innerhalb seiner technischen Möglichkeiten einsortiert. Nur weil es einen ominösen "Vollausbau" geben könnte, ist das aktuell gebotene nicht schlechter - und ob dieser überhaupt kommt, weiß auch noch niemand. Es ist naheliegend, aber ebenfalls ist eine neue Architektur denkbar. Wenn es soweit ist, werden wir es erfahren. Bis dahin nutzt man einfach, woran man Spaß hat und man sich in seinem Preisbereich wohlfühlt.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Deswegen schreib ich doch, das die 1080 mir persönlich zu teuer ist. Für meine 1070 habe ich effektiv 330 euro bezahlt. ( caseking deal 980ti ftw mit Bürostuhl , dann step up bei evga auf die 1070 ). Mehr hätte ich aber auch nicht ausgegeben.


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In dem Zusammenhang hört sich das anders an.


----------



## mo321 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 1070 FTW wird beim Spielen bis zu 80 Grad warm und ist auch deutlich hörbar. Ist das normal? Meine alte Asus 660ti war lautlos beim Zocken. Nicht, dass die Karte noch defekt ist


----------



## Venom89 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sieht denn die Belüftung vom Case aus? Hört sich nicht normal an.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mo321 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich weiß nicht habe vorne und hinten 140mm Silentwing Lüfter drin. Das wars. Gehäuse ist das Fractal Design R4.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du denn manuell optimiert? Wenn nicht, lies dir mal diesen Thread ab Seite 7 durch. (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



mo321 schrieb:


> Meine 1070 FTW wird beim Spielen bis zu 80 Grad warm und ist auch deutlich hörbar. Ist das normal? Meine alte Asus 660ti war lautlos beim Zocken. Nicht, dass die Karte noch defekt ist


Was heisst deutlich hörbar? Wieviel % und rpm haben die Lüfter? In deinem gedämmten Gehäuse ist es wärmer, ist ja wohl klar. 
Es muss mehr Luft rein und raus, vorne nen 2ten Lüfter rein und oben auch 2 die rausziehen. Nimm mal das seitenteil beim spielen ab, wie verhalten sich da die temperaturen?


----------



## orca113 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



mo321 schrieb:


> Meine 1070 FTW wird beim Spielen bis zu 80 Grad warm und ist auch deutlich hörbar. Ist das normal? Meine alte Asus 660ti war lautlos beim Zocken. Nicht, dass die Karte noch defekt ist



Slotblende hinten entfernt? Also da wo die Karten atmen muss? Hört sich doof an habe ich aber alles schon gesehen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mach die Seite des PCs mal auf und beobachte ob die Karte immer noch so hoch dreht und zu heiss wird.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe grad bei Geizhals gesehen, dass es die 1070 SC von EVGA nun auch in schwarz als Black Edition gibt [emoji7]. Weiß jemand, ob es noch andere Unterschiede außer der Farbe gibt? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Backplate fehlt.

EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 Black Edition - 08G-P4-5173-KR


----------



## mo321 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Was heisst deutlich hörbar? Wieviel % und rpm haben die Lüfter? In deinem gedämmten Gehäuse ist es wärmer, ist ja wohl klar.
> Es muss mehr Luft rein und raus, vorne nen 2ten Lüfter rein und oben auch 2 die rausziehen. Nimm mal das seitenteil beim spielen ab, wie verhalten sich da die temperaturen?



Habe die Seitenwand abgenommen. Die Lüfter laufen jetzt bei ca 900 rpm und die GPU wird 70 Grad warm.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann hast im Gehäuse einen Hitzestau.
Du müsstest im Deckel noch einen 140mm Lüfter anbringen, das kann helfen.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und was sagt dir das? Dein airflow im Gehäuse ist nicht gut und deine gpu ist so wie sie sein soll. Mehr Lüfter ins Gehäuse und gut ist.


----------



## mo321 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist ja gut ist ja gut  Ich war nur etwas verwundert weil es mit der 660ti vorher keine Probleme gab. Was meint ihr wäre das sinnvollste? Erstmal vorne einen zweiten? Oder seitlich an die Gehäusewand? Oder oben aufs Dach? Oder soll ich direkt 4 Stück kaufen ?


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2 vorne rein, 2 hinten/oben raus sollte erstmal reichen


----------



## mo321 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hast du denn manuell optimiert? Wenn nicht, lies dir mal diesen Thread ab Seite 7 durch. (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen



Also ich bin jetzt bei Seite 30 angekommen und es geht irgendwie nur um Übertaktung. Ich kenne mich damit auch nicht aus, habe aber irgendwie nix zur Justierung der Lüfterkurve finden können. 

Edit: Danke für die Hilfe Chinaquads und co!


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du brauchst auch nichts optimieren. Für den Normalgebrauch ist die Lüftersteuerung bei EVGA völlig okay. Wahrscheinlich ist der Luftstrom in Deinem Gehäuse das Problem. Mach mal ein Foto vom Innenraum und mit Pfeilen wie die Lüfter blasen.


----------



## joshyo (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen zur GTX 1070. 

Stromkabel:
- gehört das Stromkabel (dieses 8 Pin Dingsbums) zum Zubehör der Grafikkarte oder ist das beim Netzteil (Straight Power 100) dabei? 
- falls bei beiden, welches soll ich benutzen? 

Treiber:
- muss ich die von NVidia oder EVGA laden? 
- kann man die Treiber problemlos auf eine SSD installierten oder sollte ich es lieber auf die HDD installieren? Kann mir vorstellen, dass durch zu viele Updates die SSD vielleicht leidet...? 
- Bringt es überhaupt etwas, die Treiber (nicht nur die der Grafikkarte) auf eine SSD zu installieren? Mehr Performance oder so?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

-Zubehör, wenn es am Netzteil dran ist, brauchst du keins dran machen
-Nvidia, da Treiber dort am neuesten (je nachdem wie EVGA ihre Treiber aktualisiert)
- egal
- Kompatibilät mit neuen Spielen und Performanceverbesserungen (je nach Patchnote)


----------



## HisN (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Benutz Deine SSD. Das ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn Du Angst hast dass sie leidet, dann stell sie in eine Vitrine^^
Du hast doch bestimmt mal ein Windows auf einer HDD gehabt, mit allen Treibern und so. Der Unterschied zur SSD ist Dir nicht aufgefallen? Sollte die Frage beantworten ob es was bringt.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die Backplate fehlt.
> 
> EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 Black Edition - 08G-P4-5173-KR


An was erkennst Du das? Ach hätte EVGA die schwarze doch gleich zu Beginn raus gebracht.... 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Steht unten in der Tabelle. Das Powertarget ist mit 170W auch kleiner.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ach hatte ich gar nicht geschaut, das PT ist allerdings gleich [emoji6]. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Als was? Die sc hatte immer ein pt von 170 watt. Vergleiche die karte bitte nicht mit der ftw, die hat einen komplett anderen Kühler und ein anderes pcb.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Siehe meinen Post 4127, dann weißt auch Du, von was ich rede. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sorry h1n1, unsere post haben sich wohl überschnitten, ich meinte nicht dich, sondern icedaft


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



mo321 schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt bei Seite 30 angekommen und es geht irgendwie nur um Übertaktung. Ich kenne mich damit auch nicht aus, habe aber irgendwie nix zur Justierung der Lüfterkurve finden können.
> 
> Edit: Danke für die Hilfe Chinaquads und co!



Ab Werk legt die Karte rund 1.05V an, per Optimierung kannst du rund 100mV runter gehen, dadurch wird die Karte deutlich kühler und leiser. Würde in deinem Fall schätzungsweise weitere 10°C bringen, ohne das du FPS verlierst.
Du könntest sogar die Karte sparsamer agieren lassen, mehr FPS rausholen, sie kühler + leiser werden lassen. Dies kannst du zB mit dem MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 14 realisieren, wie genau, kannst du in dem Thread lesen.
Bei EVGA ist übertakten/Kühler wechseln etc erlaubt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



joshyo schrieb:


> - kann man die Treiber problemlos auf eine SSD installierten oder sollte ich es lieber auf die HDD installieren? Kann mir vorstellen, dass durch zu viele Updates die SSD vielleicht leidet...?



Der Treiber landet sowieso da wo du auch Windows installiert hast, er gehört schließlich zum Betriebssystem.
Was nVidia nur noch macht ist den Treiber vor der Installation in einem Extra-Verzeichnis zu entpacken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von dort aus könntest du ihn dann wieder installieren. Ist ganz praktisch, wenn sich der aktuelle Treiber als instabil erweisen sollte, dann kann man auf den letzten stabilen Treiber zurückgehen ohne nochmal alles runterladen zu müssen. 
Dabei ist es vollkommen egal wo dieses Verzeichnis liegt, da darauf während des Betriebs nicht zugegriffen wird.

Was das leiden der SSD angeht: Hartetest: Was halt eine SSD aus? (Fazit) - Hardwareluxx


> Insgesamt ist die SSD auch am Ende mit 500 TB (und über 46 Jahren simulierter Betriebszeit) noch nicht kleinzukriegen gewesen und hat auch unseren Test bestanden, Daten im abgesteckten Zustand über 14 Tage ohne Fehler behalten zu können.



Nach einem Jahr als Betriebsystemplatte hat meine Crucial MX200 grade mal 7 TByte Schreiblast und der Rechner war jeden Tag in Betrieb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 71 Jahren mache ich mir dann mal Gedanken ob meine SSD vielleicht Probleme bekommen könnte ... Äh wohl eher meine Erben, falls der Computer dann noch in Betrieb sein sollte.

Ich glaube vorher hat mein Rechner eher das Zeitliche gesegnet als meine SSD und btw. Die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows befindet sich auch da drauf und die schreibt wesentlich öfter als du jemals Treiber installieren könntest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshyo (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> -Zubehör, wenn es am Netzteil dran ist, brauchst du keins dran machen
> -Nvidia, da Treiber dort am neuesten (je nachdem wie EVGA ihre Treiber aktualisiert)
> - egal
> - Kompatibilät mit neuen Spielen und Performanceverbesserungen (je nach Patchnote)



Alles klaro!



HisN schrieb:


> Benutz Deine SSD. Das ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn Du Angst hast dass sie leidet, dann stell sie in eine Vitrine^^
> Du hast doch bestimmt mal ein Windows auf einer HDD gehabt, mit allen Treibern und so. Der Unterschied zur SSD ist Dir nicht aufgefallen? Sollte die Frage beantworten ob es was bringt.





FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Der Treiber landet sowieso da wo du auch Windows installiert hast, er gehört schließlich zum Betriebssystem.
> Was nVidia nur noch macht ist den Treiber vor der Installation in einem Extra-Verzeichnis zu entpacken:
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar, verstanden. Genau das wollte ich auch eigentlich hören, weil ich die HDD erst Ende der nächsten Woche kriege. So lange hab ich nur die SSD (850 Evo 500GB).
Danke für Eure Mühen. 

Ähm, vielleicht noch ne doofe Frage, aber wie groß sind denn so die Treiber von der Grafikkarte? Hab mir überlegt (muss mich da aber noch genauer einlesen), ne Partition auf der SSD für das Betriebssystem zu erstellen. Soll ich die Grafikkartentreiber in dieselbe Partition machen?


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alter, lad die Treiber runter und installier sie auf der Systempartition! Worüber manche sich hier den Kopf zerbrechen... Naja, ist ja ein ectreme forum...


----------



## joshyo (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit samt extremeeeeeeeeeen Fragen 

Sorry, ich machs dann einfach ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und extreeeeeeeemen Rechnern 😂
Um aufs eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen. Auf Temperatur reagiert der Chip überhaupt nicht.
Egal ob 50 oder 70° dem Chip ist es egal. Falls wer hier eine 1070 Gaming G1 will, lasst die Finger von. Keine Ahnung was sich Gigabyte da gedacht hat, die Lüfter sind viel zu laut. Mit einen Accelero ist die Karte perfekt. Unhörbar im 2D / 3D Betrieb, sehr kühl (über 52° mag sie nicht gehen) und sehr sparsam.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Taktraten sinken mit erhöhter Temperatur. Je kühler, desto besser.


----------



## mo321 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ab Werk legt die Karte rund 1.05V an, per Optimierung kannst du rund 100mV runter gehen, dadurch wird die Karte deutlich kühler und leiser. Würde in deinem Fall schätzungsweise weitere 10°C bringen, ohne das du FPS verlierst.
> Du könntest sogar die Karte sparsamer agieren lassen, mehr FPS rausholen, sie kühler + leiser werden lassen. Dies kannst du zB mit dem MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 14 realisieren, wie genau, kannst du in dem Thread lesen.
> Bei EVGA ist übertakten/Kühler wechseln etc erlaubt.



GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube Habe das Video in dem Thread gefunden. Also meinst du ich kann die Karte auf 950mV laufen lassen ohne dass ich Performance Einbußen habe?


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Und extreeeeeeeemen Rechnern 😂
> Um aufs eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen. Auf Temperatur reagiert der Chip überhaupt nicht.
> Egal ob 50 oder 70° dem Chip ist es egal. Falls wer hier eine 1070 Gaming G1 will, lasst die Finger von. Keine Ahnung was sich Gigabyte da gedacht hat, die Lüfter sind viel zu laut. Mit einen Accelero ist die Karte perfekt. Unhörbar im 2D / 3D Betrieb, sehr kühl (über 52° mag sie nicht gehen) und sehr sparsam.


Ach... Hat doch jeder hier gesagt, das die karte nicht gut ist... Btw reagiert der chip durchaus auf tenperatur, je kühler desto besser.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



mo321 schrieb:


> GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube Habe das Video in dem Thread gefunden. Also meinst du ich kann die Karte auf 950mV laufen lassen ohne dass ich Performance Einbußen habe?



Das musst du halt austesten. Gut möglich, dass du sogar mit nur 0.9V, 1950MHz+ erreichst. Da jeder Chip jedoch mal mehr, mal weniger mitmacht, musst du es halt austesten.
Schau halt ab wann die Karte instabil wird etc, lies dir aber den Thread komplett durch bei Gelegenheit, da wird vieles erklärt.
Optimieren lohnt sich jedoch durchaus und ich lege es jedem ans Herz.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ach... Hat doch jeder hier gesagt, das die karte nicht gut ist... Btw reagiert der chip durchaus auf tenperatur, je kühler desto besser.



Hab ich nicht mitbekommen.
Ich meinte das eher bezogen auf max OC. Dem Chip ist es egal wie warm oder kühl er ist, es wirkt sich nicht aufs OC aus. Dass die Karte bei gewissen Temperaturen den Takt senkt ist klar, kommt vom Boost.


----------



## orca113 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin sehr gespannt auf meine Gainward Phoenix GS. Sie soll morgen kommen. Werde dann auch mal mein Glück mit dem Afterburner versuchen. Zunächst. Später dann per BIOS OC.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ein bios editor wird wahrscheinlich nie rauskommen, da nvidia jede Änderung blockiert. Nur ein anderes offizielles bios kann aufgespielt werden. Ich schaffe jetzt 2050 mhz bei 0.950 volt. Temperatur dadurch maximal 62 grad bei 1200 rpm. Bei 900 rpm kommt die karte auf knapp 68 grad. Da ich die spawas schonen möchte, habe ich mich für die 1200 rpm Variante entschieden.


----------



## orca113 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja meinte wenn ich irgendwo ein GLH BIOS finde oder sowas.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hätte da eine Frage an euch. Der ein oder andere wird wenn er dies ließt wahrscheinlich an die Decke gehen, dafür entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit eine 1070 für 50 Euro von Evga zubekommen, jetzt kommt der Hacken, Sie ist defekt da derjenige beim montieren von einem Wasserkühler die Grafikkarte beschädigt hat und diese nun nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich habe keine Ahnung was  nicht funktioniert bzw ob sie überhaupt kein Bild liefert.
Wäre es möglich diese zu Evga zuschicken und eine RMA zufordern und dies über die Garantie abzuwickeln?
Ja ich weiß zwar das Evga Kühlerwechsel toleriert, jedoch nicht wenn diese beschädigt ist.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist 100pro ganz hinüber, da der Typ irgendwas zerkratzt hat im PCB oder eben ein kleines Bauteil fehlt.
Die werden sich nicht die Mühe machen da extra was zu reparieren. Ich denke mal die sagen die senden dir gegen Aufpreis ne neue.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ist 100pro ganz hinüber, da der Typ irgendwas zerkratzt hat im PCB oder eben ein kleines Bauteil fehlt.
> Die werden sich nicht die Mühe machen da extra was zu reparieren. Ich denke mal die sagen die senden dir gegen Aufpreis ne neue.



ok dachte ich mir schon. Aber wenn die mir gegen Aufpreis ne neue schicken, kommt auf die Preishöhe drauf an, würde es sich ja schon fast rendieren


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn EVGA die tauschen würde, würde der Besitzer sie kaum für 50 Euro verkaufen, schon gar nicht wenn es sich irgendwie rentieren würden. Das wären 50 Euro für Schrott.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> ok dachte ich mir schon. Aber wenn die mir gegen Aufpreis ne neue schicken, kommt auf die Preishöhe drauf an, würde es sich ja schon fast rendieren



Gegen Vollpreis + Versandkosten..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 specs revealed in GPU-Z screenshot - Graphics - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Er hat sie gekauft und garantiert versucht sie austauschen zu lassen  das hat nicht geklappt.  Also klappt es bei dir auch nicht.
Und gilt die Garantie nicht nur für den Erstbesitzer?


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Blöcke für die 1080/1070 FTW können jetzt bestellt werden.

EVGA(R) GeForce(R) GTX 1080 FTW water blocks available for pre-order! - ekwb.com


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Er hat sie gekauft und garantiert versucht sie austauschen zu lassen  das hat nicht geklappt.  Also klappt es bei dir auch nicht.
> Und gilt die Garantie nicht nur für den Erstbesitzer?



Du hattest wohl noch nie eine EVGA?!?=?!?!!?%)=111


----------



## Ralle@ (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> ok dachte ich mir schon. Aber wenn die mir gegen Aufpreis ne neue schicken, kommt auf die Preishöhe drauf an, würde es sich ja schon fast rendieren



Wenn am PCB was zerkratzt ist, tauscht EVGA zu 100% nicht.
Ist ja mechanisch beschädigt, du kannst es versuchen aber der 1. Besitzer hat dies sicher auch schon versucht, sonst würde er jetzt die defekte Karte für 50€ anbieten.
Ich persönlich würde die Finger von lassen, es kann sein dass die Karte so stark beschädigt ist dass die deinen PCIe Slot beschädigt oder dein NT himmelt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Du hattest wohl noch nie eine EVGA?!?=?!?!!?%)=111



Nö. Aber wenn dieser typ die KARTE für 50 Euro verkauft, dann werden sie den Umtausch abgelehnt haben.
Oder er ist wirklich dumm.


----------



## chischko (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm.... ich würde es versuchen. Zur Not die Karte ebenfalls als defekt verkaufen. 
Kontaktier doch mal den Verkäufer ob er schon RMA versucht hat etc.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

so hab nun mit dem Verkäufer paar Emails geschrieben, ich lasse lieber die Finger davon, er hat sich immer wieder wieder sprochen und laut den Bildern fehlt ein Spannungswandler bzw sind Kratzer am PCB zuerkennen.

tz danke euch  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So Leute, Phoenix gelandet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Riesenvieh. Die Classi war ja schon nen Brocken.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schade das kein Hersteller die Backplate zum kühlen nimmt.
Wärmeleitpads auf der Rückseite würden da schon was bringen, dazu noch Luftlöcher in die Backplate und sie hat noch mehr Sinn. Aktuell dient die ja nur zur Stabilisierung der Karte, staut aber auch etwas die Abwärme die die Karte über die Rückseite des PCB abgibt.
Vielleicht lernen die ja und es kommt dann in 1 oder 2 Generationen, Veränderungen dauern ja immer etwas.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist schon lange bei ausgewählten Karten üblich, drei Beispiele:

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING Z im Test - Hardwareluxx

AMD Radeon R9 Fury - Mangelware im Test - Impressionen (Seite 9) - HT4U.net

Temperaturen - Sapphire Radeon R9 380X Nitro im Test: Kann Tonga XT uberzeugen?

Bei der Fury wusste ich es bereits, weil ich sie selber zerlegt habe. Die beiden andern Karten habe ich auf die Schnelle noch gefunden. Das sind aber bei weitem nicht die einzigen Exemplare.

Aktive Kühlung:

https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/wach-373_wach_373_3g_800x800.jpg

Falls keine vorhanden sind hat man immer die Möglichkeit, nachträglich selber über Wärmeleitpads eine Verbindung zur Backplate herzustellen.


----------



## chischko (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Schade das kein Hersteller die Backplate zum kühlen nimmt.
> Wärmeleitpads auf der Rückseite würden da schon was bringen, dazu noch Luftlöcher in die Backplate und sie hat noch mehr Sinn. Aktuell dient die ja nur zur Stabilisierung der Karte, staut aber auch etwas die Abwärme die die Karte über die Rückseite des PCB abgibt.
> Vielleicht lernen die ja und es kommt dann in 1 oder 2 Generationen, Veränderungen dauern ja immer etwas.


Also wenn mich nich alles täuscht wird bei der 980Ti Classi bereits die BP unter Luft verwendet sie zu kühlen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> So Leute, Phoenix gelandet:
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160905/c3f44d4d59cf5c661e4e09623c2c9623.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160905/fc5b75b2b4d480aa50ec43163d47f4f0.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160905/a950e4acbd32017611de0920618edf3a.jpg
> 
> Ein Riesenvieh. Die Classi war ja schon nen Brocken.



Gratuliere! Damit hast du dich den Backsteinbesitzern angeschlossen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Schade das kein Hersteller die Backplate zum kühlen nimmt.
> Wärmeleitpads auf der Rückseite würden da schon was bringen, dazu noch Luftlöcher in die Backplate und sie hat noch mehr Sinn. Aktuell dient die ja nur zur Stabilisierung der Karte, staut aber auch etwas die Abwärme die die Karte über die Rückseite des PCB abgibt.
> Vielleicht lernen die ja und es kommt dann in 1 oder 2 Generationen, Veränderungen dauern ja immer etwas.



die EVGA FTW? o.o


----------



## addicTix (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab heute meine GTX 1070 EVGA FTW Edition erhalten.
Die will ich natürlich direkt übertakten.
Wie gehe ich da am besten vor? Was mich bereits sofort verwundert hatte, der Core-Clock geht sofort auf 2 GHz, ohne das ich irgendwas verändert habe.
Normalerweise sollte die GTX 1070 FTW auf nur 1797 MHz takten unter Last
Woran liegt das?

Treiber ist 372.70 installiert.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das liegt daran, dass die Karten auf den Wert boosten, auf den sie kommen können mit derjenigen Spannung. Welche Karte hat denn je auf den richtigen Wert geboostet?


----------



## addicTix (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die Karten auf den Wert boosten, auf den sie kommen können mit derjenigen Spannung. Welche Karte hat denn je auf den richtigen Wert geboostet?



Ah okay - Ist das nun gut oder schlecht?
Also würde ich mit der Spannung, auch wenn ich manuell übertakte, nicht über 2012 MHz kommen? 

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, der Boost schwankt schon stark je nach Temperatur. Also bei 60°C sind es noch 2012 MHz, bei 61°C bis etwa 70°C sind es 1986 MHz etc.
Lässt sich sowas abschalten?
Powertarget hab ich auf 112%, Temp limit bei 92°C


Edit: Bzw wie kann ich überhaupt manuell übertakten, sodass die Karte nicht von selbst schon auf 2012 MHz übertaktet?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

-normal 
-höher
-GPU BOOST 3.0, lässt sich nicht abschalten, kannst aber übertakten und damit geht er dann eben von deinem höhsten Takt die jeweiligen Stufen runter


----------



## addicTix (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alles klar, danke. 
Hab aber ein neues Problem. Hab mal den Memory auf +400 MHz gestellt. Dann hab ich GTA V gestartet und fünf oder zehn Minuten gespielt. Alles okay. 

Dann bin ich aus dem Spiel raus und wollte den NV INSPECTOR öffnen - plötzlich über dem ganzen Bild so weiße Quadrate. 
Also ich kann doch nicht ernsthaft so ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt haben. Im interner ließt man von +600 Mhz,  teilweise sogar noch mehr. 

Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, ich hab die FPS auf 133 limitiert mit nv inspector. Im game hab ich aber maximal 125 fps, das ist aber mein altes limit was ich mit der 780 ti hatte. Könnte es sich um ein Software Problem handeln? 
Hab auch mehrere OC Programme installiert. Zuvor den MSI afterburner und nun auch noch EVGA XOC. 
Kanns auch daran liegen? Welches Programm ist besser für OC?


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie schon mehrmals hier beschrieben.
Wenn du +400 MHz einstellst,  dann hast du den Memory um 800mhz hoch getaktet. Den Takt macht dein Memory nicht mit.
Double Data rate -》 DDR.

Also den Wert Doppel rechnen. Stell mal um die 260 MHz ein. Da solltest du keine Probleme haben. Mit 260mhz hast du 520mhz übertaktet.

Gut ist der neue afterburner, in der beta Version, und precisionX.


----------



## addicTix (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrmals hier beschrieben.
> Wenn du +400 MHz einstellst,  dann hast du den Memory um 800mhz hoch getaktet.
> Double Data rate -》 DDR.
> 
> Also den Wert Doppel rechnen. Stell mal um die 260 MHz ein. Da solltest du keine Probleme haben. Mit 260mhz hast du 520mhz übertaktet.


Ahh okay, das hört sich schon beruhigend an. 
Gilt das auch für den Core clock?


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein. Der ist einfach.
Fang langsam an. Immer mit 30-40 MHz Schritten. Immer mit firestrike prüfen. Wenn instabil,  wieder was runter takten.

Dann deine spiele starten und schauen ob stabil. Wenn nicht, runter takten, bis stabil. Ist was Fummelei und zeitintensiv, aber du wirst den perfekten Punkt schon finden.


----------



## addicTix (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Nein. Der ist einfach.
> Fang langsam an. Immer mit 30-40 MHz Schritten. Immer mit firestrike prüfen. Wenn instabil,  wieder was runter takten.
> 
> Dann deine spiele starten und schauen ob stabil. Wenn nicht, runter takten, bis stabil. Ist was Fummelei und zeitintensiv, aber du wirst den perfekten Punkt schon finden.



Vielen dank, werde mal so vorgehen.
Noch eine Frage zu DDR.
Wieso schreiben dann einige im Internet sie hätten im OC Programm beim Memory +700 MHz eingestellt? Das wären dann ja 1400 MHz
Und als ich eben +400 MHz eingestellt hab, stand im OSD von EVGA 4404MHz


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist wie mit den Chips. Manche können die 1080 auf 2160mhz jagen und andere sind froh überhaupt auf die 2gHz zu kommen.


Beim speichertakt stand 4404mhz,  weil 4007mhz der Standard Takt des ddr5 ist, also 8017mhz. Wenn du 400 drauf gibst,  dann werden 4407 angezeigt.
Die Memory Werte musst du immer mal 2 nehmen.
Du hast400 hoch getaktet. Programm zeigt dir 4400 an. Aber es sind 8800mhz eigentlich. Also hast du um 800mhz den Takt erhöht. Was für deinen Memory zu viel ist.
260mhz einstellen reicht aus. Macht 520 mehr und funktioniert Topp.


----------



## addicTix (5. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit den Chips. Manche können die 1080 auf 2160mhz jagen und andere sind froh überhaupt auf die 2gHz zu kommen.



Also sind +260 MHz doch ziemlich schlecht, oder nicht?
Also ich meine, auch wenn das ganze verdoppelt wird ... Das wären dann ja nur 520 MHz, wenn da einer +600 MHz einstellt im Programm dann wären das bei ihm ja immerhin schon 1200 MHz richtig.
Und bei mir hab ich ja schon auf dem Desktop Probleme mit +400 MHz, also 800 MHz.


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du kannst dich ja ran tasten und noch wieder nach oben gehen.
Aber du wirst keinen grossen Unterschied zwischen 260mhz(520mhz) und 400(800mhz) merken. 
Nein. Es ist nicht schlecht. Mittelmaß.
Auch merkst du so gut wie keinen Unterschied zwischen 1987mhz beim Chip und 2088mhz. Alles ist gut.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich ja ran tasten und noch wieder nach oben gehen.
> Aber du wirst keinen grossen Unterschied zwischen 260mhz(520mhz) und 400(800mhz) merken.
> Nein. Es ist nicht schlecht. Mittelmaß.
> Auch merkst du so gut wie keinen Unterschied zwischen 1987mhz beim Chip und 2088mhz. Alles ist gut.



Gut, wenn das eh nicht so den Unterschied macht, dann ist es mir dann doch mehr oder minder egal.
Aber wenn so 250-300 MHz mittelmaß sind, wieso haben dann "angeblich" soviele Leute einfach 600 MHz eingestellt? Das ist was ich nicht verstehe.
Hier z.B.: First ever overclock, gtx 1070 - how did I do? Some tips would be greatly appreciated : nvidia

Sowohl der TE, als auch viele in den Kommentaren sagen, sie hätten einfach ohne Probleme soviel einstellen können.
Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass jeder Chip verschieden ist. Aber ich dachte eher, dass das Mittelmaß bei etwa 500-600 MHz liegt, alles darüber relativ gut ist und alles darunter relativ schlecht


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

4700 ist schon sensationell gut.
Du hast keine schlechte Karte.
Finde den max Wert bei dir für.Memoryund Chip und habe fun.
Ob 100 Punkteim benchMark mehr oder weniger ist sch.... egal. Um Spiel merkst du es so gut wie gar nicht.

Habe fun!!!

Gute Nacht


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Normalerweise kann man doch im AB einstellen wie er die VRAM Frequenz anzeigen soll und wie man sie einstellen kann.
Kann mich aber auch irren, da ich den sehr selten nutze.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> 4700 ist schon sensationell gut.
> Du hast keine schlechte Karte.
> Finde den max Wert bei dir für.Memoryund Chip und habe fun.
> Ob 100 Punkteim benchMark mehr oder weniger ist sch.... egal. Um Spiel merkst du es so gut wie gar nicht.
> ...



Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber man versucht eben immer das maximum aus alle rauszukitzeln 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kann man doch im AB einstellen wie er die VRAM Frequenz anzeigen soll und wie man sie einstellen kann.
> Kann mich aber auch irren, da ich den sehr selten nutze.



Meinst du damit, dass manche sich die MHz anders anzeigen, sodass bei ihnen 700 MHz stehen im Precision XOC, was bei mir allerdings nur 350 MHz wäre, die dann verdoppelt werden?



Andere Frage nebenbei noch:
Ich habe ja meine Grafikkarte einfach gewechselt. Also GTX 780 Ti raus, 1070 rein. Dann den neuesten Treiber heruntergeladen und fertig.
Nun ist mir im NVInspector aufgefallen, obwohl ich 133 FPS einstelle werden meine FPS auf 125 FPS limitiert - 125 FPS ist mein altes Limit von der GTX 780 Ti.
Woran liegt das?
Kann man NVInspector irgendwie komplett resetten?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber man versucht eben immer das maximum aus alle rauszukitzeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wegen solchen Sachen geht auch meist der VRAM schnell defekt


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Und wegen solchen Sachen geht auch meist der VRAM schnell defekt


Du meinst wenn man ihn bis ans maximum treibt vom takt?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, wenn man ihn stark übertaktet. Erging mir mit ner 980Ti Omega und einer Asus Karte so.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Deswegen übertakte ich auch am VRAM nichts.


----------



## chischko (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Andere Frage nebenbei noch:
> Ich habe ja meine Grafikkarte einfach gewechselt. Also GTX 780 Ti raus, 1070 rein. Dann den neuesten Treiber heruntergeladen und fertig.
> Nun ist mir im NVInspector aufgefallen, obwohl ich 133 FPS einstelle werden meine FPS auf 125 FPS limitiert - 125 FPS ist mein altes Limit von der GTX 780 Ti.
> Woran liegt das?
> Kann man NVInspector irgendwie komplett resetten?



Kommt darauf an, wo Du das FPS Limit eingestellt hattest. 
Beim nem kompletten GPU Wechswel würde ich mit DDU sauber drüber gehen und NVInsp. + AB + Prec.X (je nach dem was halt installiert  war/ist bei Dir mit der deinstallationsroutine runter hauen und dabei immer anbene, dass ale Nutzerdaten gelöscht werden sollen und dann sauber neu installieren. 
Was mir bei nem Problem beim Welchsel von ner AMD (k.A. mehr welche) auf die 980 geholfen hat war es den Chipsatztreiber neu zu installieren (frag nicht wieso...! Keine Ahnung! )


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man ihn stark übertaktet. Erging mir mit ner 980Ti Omega und einer Asus Karte so.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen übertakte ich auch am VRAM nichts.



Also sollte ich die +260 MHz Übertaktung besser wegmachen? Oder ist die noch im Rahmen?



chischko schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wo Du das FPS Limit eingestellt hattest.
> Beim nem kompletten GPU Wechswel würde ich mit DDU sauber drüber gehen und NVInsp. + AB + Prec.X (je nach dem was halt installiert  war/ist bei Dir mit der deinstallationsroutine runter hauen und dabei immer anbene, dass ale Nutzerdaten gelöscht werden sollen und dann sauber neu installieren.
> Was mir bei nem Problem beim Welchsel von ner AMD (k.A. mehr welche) auf die 980 geholfen hat war es den Chipsatztreiber neu zu installieren (frag nicht wieso...! Keine Ahnung! )


Danke, werde so vorgehen und hoffe, dass dann alles funktioniert mit den Settings


----------



## Narbennarr (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auch wenn es vermutlich schon x-mal erwähnt wurde:

Sind die 1070 Gainward GLH und GS absolut identisch, außer die paar Mhz mehr auf GPU und VRAM? Keine Lust mehr zu warten^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie jedesmal bei der Frage, ja sind sie.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist das Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Ergebnis in Ordnung?
Auf dem Bild links das alte Ergebnis mit Treibermüll, und rechts nachdem ich mit DDU alle Treiber deinstalliert wurden.
Test Settings sind 2560*1440, alles auf ultra, tesselation extreme, 8xAA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, das Die Magazine die Karten mit den besseren Chips bekommen,  die schon vom Hersteller selektiert wurden?!
> Und ab einer gewissen Taktung, wird der RAM auch wieder uneffektiver. Bei mir geht's ab 269x2 MHz bergab.
> Und den Unterschied wirst du eh im spiel nie merken.


Quatsch Nvidia nimmt die zufällig vom Stapel weißte doch 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## chischko (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Ist das Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Ergebnis in Ordnung?
> Auf dem Bild links das alte Ergebnis mit Treibermüll, und rechts nachdem ich mit DDU alle Treiber deinstalliert wurden.
> Test Settings sind 2560*1440, alles auf ultra, tesselation extreme, 8xAA
> 
> ...



Mein Ergebnis der 980Ti ohne OC zum Vergleich Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis der 980Ti ohne OC zum Vergleich Screenshot by Lightshot



Ist es normal, dass sich die 980 Ti non-OC so viel besser schlägt gegenüber einer GTX 1070 OC? Also sie war während des Tests bei stabilen 2075 MHz


----------



## chischko (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmmm ja ich würde fast sagen bei Dir ist alles i.O. 
Da unsere Punkzahl nahezu gleichauf liegt, meine ab Werk ja schon ziemlich stark übertaktet ist (EVGA Classified), unter Wasser ist, erhöhtes PT hat und meine CPU mit leichtem OC gerade läuft und ohnehin stärker ist als deine würde ich sagen das passt so in Etwa. 

Edit: 
Und "so viel besser" kann man ja wirklich nicht sagen: 
FPS: 0,9 Differenz
Score 24 Punkte Differenz
Min FPS: 3 Differenz wobei es am RAM und CPU liegen kann
Max FPS: Ist deine um 5 höher...


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Achso, dachte du hast deine GTX 980 Ti gar nicht übertaktet, also richtig standard ohne Factory OC etc.


Aber jetzt macht meine Grafikkarte schon wieder diese weiße Quadrate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim spielen von Just Cause 3, beim Heaven Benchmark 4.0 und auch bei GTA V keine Probleme gehabt - Dann schließe ich das Spiel, bin auf dem Desktop und will Chrome öffnen (zumindest ist es jetzt mindestens das zweite mal, dass es beim starten von Chrome passiert ist) und zack das ganze Bild sieht dann so aus wie oben.
Das kanns doch nicht sein


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit oder ohne OC?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DMsvtmmn-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab das bis jetzt allerdings nur in Games gehabt, und auf dem 2. Monitor, der an der Karte hängt war es gar nicht zu sehen, und wenn ich aus dem Game rausgetabbt bin, dann war auch nix zu sehen. Kommt auch nicht @Stock vor, d.h. ich tippe da aufs OC und/oder Treiber.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja OC'ed war jetzt halt nur der VRAM auf +260 MHz
Und an sich übertaktet sich die Grafikkarte auch einfach selbst auf 2 GHz
Im spiel hatte ich damit halt gar keine Probleme, nur nachdem ich auf dem Desktop war und Chrome geöffnet hatte.
Ziemlich paradox.


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Frage war nicht ob Boost3.0 die Karte bist XXX Ghz dreht, sondern ob Du zusätzlich drann geschraubt hast.
Hast Du, danke.
Mal ohne versuchen.
Wenn es dann nicht verschwindet: Zurück damit.

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als hättet ihr ein Recht auf OC, jedenfalls meine ich das aus manchen Beiträgen herauszulesen^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann auch der Treiber sein, hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Die Frage war nicht ob Boost3.0 die Karte bist XXX Ghz dreht, sondern ob Du zusätzlich drann geschraubt hast.
> Hast Du, danke.
> Mal ohne versuchen.
> Wenn es dann nicht verschwindet: Zurück damit.
> ...



Probiere ich mal.
Nach ein Recht auf OC vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man natürlich bei einem bestimmten Modell von einer GTX 1070 ließt, dass es sich meistens super übertakten lassen soll, dann hat man gewisse Erwartungen auch wenn man weiß, dass sich Chip von Chip unterscheidet.
Sonst hätte ich ja auch auf ein günstigeres Custom Modell zurückgreifen können, wenn ich nicht gerade das extra wegen OC genommen hätte  



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Kann auch der Treiber sein, hatte ich auch schon.



Treiber habe ich bereits neuinstalliert.
Das Problem bestand schon gestern, als ich den VRAM +400 MHz hatte, dann hieß es ja dass das ganze verdoppelt wird und ich mal auf +260 MHz stellen sollte, dann gabs keine Probleme.
Dann hab ich heute zur Sicherheit im abgesicherten Modus mit DDU alle Treiber entfernt und dann frisch installiert.
Beim Spielen immer noch keine Probleme gehabt, nur als ich dann das Spiel verlassen habe und chrome starten wollte, sah es dann plötzlich so aus.
Das ist auch gestern schon bei Chrome passiert, aber auch einfach mal so


----------



## Schmenki (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vll ein spezieller defekter Speicherbereich der u.a. nur im Windows oder bei Chrome angesprochen wird von der Graka?
Hast du mal ein Spiel gespielt wo der komplette Speicher genutzt wird?


----------



## orca113 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was mich an der phoenix nervt ist das sie den Stromanschluss gedreht hat. Die Classi hatte die "Haltenase" des Steckers unten, die Phoenix ob. Sehr nervig wenn man so einen Steifen PCIe Stromanschluss hat.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Vll ein spezieller defekter Speicherbereich der u.a. nur im Windows oder bei Chrome angesprochen wird von der Graka?
> Hast du mal ein Spiel gespielt wo der komplette Speicher genutzt wird?



8 GB VRAM konnte ich noch nicht auslasten.
GTA V hat bei mir maximal um die 4 GB genutzt.
Gibts ein Programm womit man das gut testen kann?


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

COD AW/Ghost




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ROTTR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DXMD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich hätte von den drei spielen leider nur Ghosts.
Muss ich das Spiel in bestimmten Settings spielen oder füllt sich der VRAM automatisch so stark nach einiger Zeit?

Und wenn er voll ausgelastet ist und keine Artefakte zusehen sind, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass der VRAM in Ordnung ist und nur auf OC allergisch reagiert?
Nebenbei, gibts eigentlich Benchmarks bei denen man den Performance Unterschied sehen kann zwischen keinen VRAM OC und irgendwie +600-700 MHz? Also ein Benchmark, bei dem nur der VRAM und nicht der Core Clock übertaktet wurde


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich weiß nicht ob es bei Ghosts schon den Klicker "fülle das VRAM" schon gibt, aber das Lädt die Videos komplett ins VRAM, einfach ein bisschen Singleplayer zocken und das VRAM füllt sich bis auf Anschlag.

http://abload.de/img/s1_sp64_ship_2015_04_8buk7.jpg



addicTix schrieb:


> Und wenn er voll ausgelastet ist und keine Artefakte zusehen sind, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass der VRAM in Ordnung ist und nur auf OC allergisch reagiert?



So dem ist.



addicTix schrieb:


> Nebenbei, gibts eigentlich Benchmarks bei denen man den Performance Unterschied sehen kann zwischen keinen VRAM OC und irgendwie +600-700 MHz? Also ein Benchmark, bei dem nur der VRAM und nicht der Core Clock übertaktet wurde



Was spricht gegen Heaven/Valley
Ein mal mit 0 und ein mal mit +100 und mit +200 und mit ....... bis Du dort angekommen bist, wo Du hinwillst.


----------



## kazzig (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mir jetzt die 1070 KFA² EX für 399€. Liefertermin steht nicht fest, sie wird wohl zum 09.09. erwartet. Ich gehe jetzt das Risiko ein und teste sie. Wenn sie irgendeine Macke hat und ob ich bereit bin, weitere +50€ für ein anderes Custom Modell hinzulegen sollte sich dann zeigen.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Heaven/Valley
> Ein mal mit 0 und ein mal mit +100 und mit +200 und mit ....... bis Du dort angekommen bist, wo Du hinwillst.



Hatte ja schon einen bench mit +260, also hab ich das jetzt einfach ohne gemacht.
Avg. FPS sind um genau 2 FPS gesunken, Max FPS um 4 FPS, und min FPS um 0.1 FPS

Alte Werte: 
avg. 59.4 FPS
min. 25.0 FPS
max. 125.7 FPS

Neue Werte:
avg. 57.4 FPS
min. 24.9 FPS
max. 121.8 FPS


Wirklich unerheblich ist das doch nicht, wenn man bedenkt dass die Leute die da +500/+600 draufknallen vermutlich dann 5-6 FPS mehr haben avg.
Zusätzlich wäre dann noch der Core Clock, der ja auch einiges ausmacht.


----------



## orca113 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



kazzig schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt die 1070 KFA² EX für 399€. Liefertermin steht nicht fest, sie wird wohl zum 09.09. erwartet. Ich gehe jetzt das Risiko ein und teste sie. Wenn sie irgendeine Macke hat und ob ich bereit bin, weitere +50€ für ein anderes Custom Modell hinzulegen sollte sich dann zeigen.



Heißt ja auch nicht das sie schlecht sein muß. Drücke dir die Daumen. Vielleicht ist die Karte ja tatsächlich ein Schnapper.


----------



## LaCain1337 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo gibt es die 1070 für 399 €  ??


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die 1070 für 399 €  ??


8192MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Vor ein paar Wochen gab es noch ein paar mehr Modelle für den Preis.


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon einen bench mit +260, also hab ich das jetzt einfach ohne gemacht.
> Avg. FPS sind um genau 2 FPS gesunken, Max FPS um 4 FPS, und min FPS um 0.1 FPS
> 
> Alte Werte:
> ...



Es ist aber nicht gesagt, das mit dem Takt auch linear die fps steigen. Wenn du zwischen 0mhz und 260mhz 4 fps, zb hast, dann können zwischen +260 und +600 MHz auch nur 2 fps bringen. Firestrike zeigt mir weniger Punkte beim bench an, wenn ich über 300 MHz gehe.
Und das Risiko wäre es mir nicht wert, so hoch den Memory zu takten. Er bleibt bei 260mhz. Da habe ich ne gute Ausbeute.

Wenn du weniger fps mit +260 hast, dann takte mal runter. Verrongern sich mit +300 noch mwhr die fpS ?

Wie sehen die Temperaturen deiner Grafikkarte aus, wenn die fps sinken?
Und wie warm ist es in deinem Gehäuse?


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und warum gleich +260?
Was ist mit +100 +200 ?


----------



## Meroveus (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Und warum gleich +260?



Na weil +350 anscheinend nicht klappten .


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Und warum gleich +260?
> Was ist mit +100 +200 ?



Meine Chips sind nicht die besten. Und 260 sollte gehen.
Hatte meinen Beitrag aber noch editiert, weil seine fps runter gingen und empfahl niedriger zu testen.
War vielleicht ne Überschneidung.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht gesagt, das mit dem Takt auch linear die fps steigen. Wenn du zwischen 0mhz und 260mhz 4 fps, zb hast, dann können zwischen +260 und +600 MHz auch nur 2 fps bringen. Firestrike zeigt mir weniger Punkte beim bench an, wenn ich über 300 MHz gehe.
> Und das Risiko wäre es mir nicht wert, so hoch den Memory zu takten. Er bleibt bei 260mhz. Da habe ich ne gute Ausbeute.
> 
> Wenn du weniger fps mit +260 hast, dann takte mal runter. Verrongern sich mit +300 noch mwhr die fpS ?
> ...



Sorry da hab ich mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt
Die alten Werte waren die mit Mem +260
Die neuen Werte sind die, ohne jegliches Mem OC
Temperatur der GPU ist so bei 60°C, versuche sie darunter zuhalten da sie sonst den Takt etwas reduziert.

Aber die +260 waren scheinbar schon nicht stable, in game irgendwie schon aber wie gesagt. Nach dem ich auf den Desktop gegangen bin und Chrome geöffnet hab, überall Artefakte.




Meroveus schrieb:


> Na weil +350 anscheinend nicht klappten .


Hab eigentlich mit +400 angefangen, da angeblich soviele ohne Probleme sogar +500/600 einstellen konnten beim VRAM.
Daher hab ich dann etwas abgezogen und mit 400 angefangen, aber das ging ja schon nicht. Selbst 260 nicht (den Wert hat mir Boarder vorgeschlagen)
Aber gut, vielleicht sollte ich das auch lassen wenn das ganze ja so gefährlich ist mit dem VRAM, also wenn der so empfindlich ist und schnell draufgehen kann. Dann fixiere ich mich doch lieber auf den Coreclock.
Nur geht's mir einfach nicht in die Birne warum selbst +260 schon zu Instabilität führt. Auch wenn Boarder mir gesagt hat, dass die Karte nicht schlecht sei - Irgendwie ist es genau das, was ich nicht verstehe wenn scheinbar ein großteil keine Probleme damit haben da draufzuklatschen was geht.
Naja aber wenns ja die Lebenszeit des VRAM's stark beeinflusst.. wer weiß wie lange deren Karten halten.


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. September 2016)

Dann takte runter auf 200.
Beobachte das mit firestrike. Schau wann da die Punkte merklich steigen oder sinken.

Ein bissl Pech hast du wohl in der Lotterie gehabt. Aber du wirst es kaum merken im spiel.

Über das übertakten des Chips, holst du noch 2-3 fps raus. Wie geht denn der Chip?



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Dann takte runter auf 200.
> Beobachte das mit firestrike. Schau wann da die Punkte merklich steigen oder sinken.
> 
> Ein bissl Pech hast du wohl in der Lotterie gehabt. Aber du wirst es kaum merken im spiel.
> ...



Ich musste mich auch damit abfinden, das meine Palit Gamerock 1080 nur auf Gamestabile 2038mhz geht und auf 1987 MHz runter geht, sofern ich die Lüfter nicht auf 70% laufen lasse.

Mein Kumpel hat eine billige inno3. Nicht die ichill. Unter Wasser hat er 2162mhz. Sie taktet auf stabile 2088mhz runter nach 10 min. Ob die 100mhz mehr was bringen, ausser höhere stromkosten, nicht viel. Vielleicht 2 fps.


Edit: ups,  habe mich verknickt. Dachte ich hätte auf bearbeiten geklickt. War wohl zitieren. SORRY!


----------



## Venom89 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon einen bench mit +260, also hab ich das jetzt einfach ohne gemacht.
> Avg. FPS sind um genau 2 FPS gesunken, Max FPS um 4 FPS, und min FPS um 0.1 FPS
> 
> Alte Werte:
> ...



Doch das ist mal sowas von unerheblich, dass merkt doch kein Schwein 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Doch das ist mal sowas von unerheblich, dass merkt doch kein Schwein
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



An sich schon, aber in Kombination mit höherem Core Clock etc. macht das schon was aus  



Wie ist das eigentlich mit Spulenfiepen?
Ich hab dieses bei irgendwie 60-100 FPS, aber bei 130 FPS hört man nix mehr.
Ist sowas eigentlich ein Grund für eine RMA?
Vor allem wundert mich, normalerweise sollte es bei höheren FPS doch auch stärker werden, oder nicht?
Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die FPS im NV Inspector auf 133 limitiere, ich ingame bloß 125 hab. Wenn ich sie auf 143 FPS limitiere, dann hab ich 134 FPS.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es ist kein Fehler der Karte.
Wenn es für Dich ein Grund ist RMA zu beantragen, dann kannst Du das machen. Aber ob der Händler das auch akzeptiert ist eine andere Frage, eben weil es kein Sachmangel ist. Ich würde den Händler kontaktieren, nicht uns. EVGA z.b. erkennt es in der Regel als Mangel an.

Ich persönlich muss sagen: Ich hab in den letzten 10 Jahren keine einzige Karte gehört, die keine Geräusche gemacht hat.
Meine Titan X z.b. verändert ihre Geräusch nicht mit den FPS sondern z.b. mit dem angelegten Takt. Ich kann an der Karte ganz genau hören wenn 2Ghz anliegen, das gibt ein schön tiefes Buzzen


----------



## Ralle@ (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Manche Karten sind da ziemlich eigenwillig.
Das fiepen muss da auch nicht zwingen von der Karte kommen, das können auch die Lüfter sein, die bei gewissen RPM Geräusche von sich geben.
Ansonsten kann es auch sein dass die Wandler wärmer werden und dann in einen anderen Frequenzbereich fiepen.

Das mit den FPS verstehe ich allerdings nicht.
Wenn ich im Inspector 74 einstelle, habe ich im Spiel 75 FPS.


@Hisn

Ich habe das genau andersrum.
Ich hatte schon lange keine Karte mehr die Geräusche gemacht hat. Bei mir muss der Rechner ständig unhörbar ein.


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eventuell ist die FPS-Anzeige ungenau?
Ich meine wenn ich z.b. ein Game habe dass die FPS intern anzeigt und dann noch den Afterburner und das Nvidia-FPS-Overlay anschalte, dann sehe ich drei verschiedene FPS^^


----------



## joshyo (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leute, Hilfe 

Ich bastel seit ein paar Stunden meinen PC zusammen und ich bin jetzt bei der Grafikkarte (GTX 1070 Evga ftw). Wie schließe ich das Teil richtig an das Netzteil an? Ich habe jetzt zwei 8 Pin Anschlüsse an die Grafikkarte gemacht. Dadurch habe ich auch zwei Kabel, muss das so sein? Und diese beiden Kabel schließe ich beim Netzteil (Straight Power 10)unter PCIE1 und PCIE2 an?! 

Aus dem Handbuch werde ich echt nicht schlau, da wird für meinen Geschmack zu oft das Wort "oder" verwendet... Und ich bin todmüde und will eigentlich nur noch schlafen


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann schlaf doch erst mal.

Zwei Kabel sind nicht schlimm, bei manchen Netzteilen sind auch zwei 8Pin-Anschlüsse über ein Kabel gelöst, das kann man dann tatsächlich entweder über zwei oder über ein Kabel anklemmen. Deshalb das Entweder/Oder.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn die Karte zwei Stromanschlüsse hat, dann musst du beide belegen.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Im MSI OSD ist meine GPU immer zu 99% ausgelastet im Spiel und im ladebildschirm auf 100% wieso ist sie das nicht im Spiel ?


----------



## joshyo (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, einfach so schlafen, wenns noch nicht fertig ist, wird denke ich nix...  

Okay, also hab ichs denke mal richtig gemacht... Mich verwirrt halt nur, dass ich ein Kabel an Pcie2 anschließen muss, weil ich mit der Grafikkarte ja nur den pcie1 Slot belege



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oha ist die Qualität von dem Bild schlecht, was da los... Erkennt man es trotzdem?


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Eventuell ist die FPS-Anzeige ungenau?
> Ich meine wenn ich z.b. ein Game habe dass die FPS intern anzeigt und dann noch den Afterburner und das Nvidia-FPS-Overlay anschalte, dann sehe ich drei verschiedene FPS^^



Benutze die FPS Anzeige vom Monitor OSD, die sollte sehr genau sein, da sie ja von GSYNC Abhängig ist. Also sie zeigt die Hz an, und bei GSYNC ist ja FPS=Hz
Und dementsprechend ändert sich diese ja kontinuierlich und auch schnell
Aber auch wenn ich nebenbei noch das OSD von Precision XOC an hab, da steht dann auch das die FPS bei 134 gelocked sind, obwohl ich beim inspector 143 eingestellt hab


----------



## HisN (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Im MSI OSD ist meine GPU immer zu 99% ausgelastet im Spiel und im ladebildschirm auf 100% wieso ist sie das nicht im Spiel ?



Der Afterburner ist kein Labor-Tool. Der bildet da auch nur einen Mittelwert.



joshyo schrieb:


> Oha ist die Qualität von dem Bild schlecht, was da los... Erkennt man es trotzdem?



Nein, und ich versuche gerade den Zusammenhang zwischen dem PCIe-Slot und dem Anschluss am Netzteil zu finden^^


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meinen EVGA 1070  ACX 3.0 (ohne alles) ist da und eingebaut. Boostet wohl max auf 1911mhz und hält 1820mhz min. Ohne OC, ohne Optimierung, einfach so aus dem Karton.


----------



## Chinaquads (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kannst dir das sc bios draufhauen, dann hast du noch was spielraum nach oben. Die Karten sind baugleich. Die sc hat 20 watt mehr luft nach oben


----------



## orca113 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



joshyo schrieb:


> Leute, Hilfe
> 
> Ich bastel seit ein paar Stunden meinen PC zusammen und ich bin jetzt bei der Grafikkarte (GTX 1070 Evga ftw). Wie schließe ich das Teil richtig an das Netzteil an? Ich habe jetzt zwei 8 Pin Anschlüsse an die Grafikkarte gemacht. Dadurch habe ich auch zwei Kabel, muss das so sein? Und diese beiden Kabel schließe ich beim Netzteil (Straight Power 10)unter PCIE1 und PCIE2 an?!
> 
> Aus dem Handbuch werde ich echt nicht schlau, da wird für meinen Geschmack zu oft das Wort "oder" verwendet... Und ich bin todmüde und will eigentlich nur noch schlafen



Schlaf erstmal. Alle Probleme sind ausgeschlafen zwar nicht verschwunden aber nur noch halb so groß. Wenn man müde ist ist alles viel schlimmer.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



joshyo schrieb:


> Naja, einfach so schlafen, wenns noch nicht fertig ist, wird denke ich nix...
> 
> Okay, also hab ichs denke mal richtig gemacht... Mich verwirrt halt nur, dass ich ein Kabel an Pcie2 anschließen muss, weil ich mit der Grafikkarte ja nur den pcie1 Slot belege
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/thumb/20baab-1473178529.jpg
> ...



Lieferst du zu dem Bild auch noch ne Lupe mit? 

Aber damit du ins Bett kommst: 

Das E10 Modular hat 2 PCI-E Ausgänge - PCIe 1 + PCIe 2.
Außerdem werden 2 Kabel mitgeliefert für den Anschluß von Grafikkarten. Jedes dieser Kabel hat am einen Ende den Anschluss für einen PCIe-Ausgang am Netzteil und am anderen Ende einen 6+2 Pin Stecker für die Grafikkarte.

Hat deine Grafikkarte nur einen Anschluss (8 oder 6 Pin), dann reicht ein Kabel und ein PCIe-Ausgang
In deinem Fall (EVGA GTX1070 FTW ACX3.0) hast du 2 x 8-Polige Eingänge für die Stromversorgung. Ergo benötigst du die beiden mitgelieferten Kabel und belegst somit auch die beiden vorhandenen PCIe-Ausgänge am Netzteil.

Wenn also beide Kabel an Grafikkarte und Netzteil angeschlossen sind hast du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Calderon00 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Kannst dir das sc bios draufhauen, dann hast du noch was spielraum nach oben. Die Karten sind baugleich. Die sc hat 20 watt mehr luft nach oben



Entsinne ich mich richtig, dass EVGA diese BIOS geflashe erlaubt/toleriert und trotzdem Garantie gewährt in falle des Falles ?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nö, es ist aber schwer nachzuweisen wenn die Karte total zerschossen wurde.
Kurze Frage nochmal, ist egal welche GTX 1080 ich nehme?

Will beim EVGA Step Up mitmachen, und habe die Auswahl zwischen ACX 3.0 und normaler EVGA 1080 Gaming (nicht Founders). Lassen sich die Dinger gleich gut übertakten? Also FTW, ACX3.0 und Gaming Variante?


----------



## Chinaquads (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Natürlich gewährt evga einen bios flash. Genauso wie übertakten etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ähmm, bei EVGA ist auch das flashen des BIOS mit in der Garantie.
Sollte durch ein anderes BIOS aber ein Bauteil mechanisch beschädigt werden, zB kaputte Spulen durch zuwenig Kühlung, dann nicht.
Aber wenn die Karte einfach durch ne falsche Einstellung nicht mehr läuft, dann kannst du sie einschicken und sie bringen sie wieder zum laufen.


----------



## Calderon00 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wusste ich's doch, dass ich das irgendwo mal auf aufgeschnappt habe und das sogar im offizielen EVGA Forum.
Bzgl. BIOS flash: Warum sollte man sich dazu durchringen ein anderes BIOS zu flashen, was bringt das für Vorteile ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mehr Takt oder PT.
Im Prinzip kannst du dir die normale 1070 kaufen und das BIOS der FTW flashen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, bei EVGA ist auch das flashen des BIOS mit in der Garantie.
> Sollte durch ein anderes BIOS aber ein Bauteil mechanisch beschädigt werden, zB kaputte Spulen durch zuwenig Kühlung, dann nicht.
> Aber wenn die Karte einfach durch ne falsche Einstellung nicht mehr läuft, dann kannst du sie einschicken und sie bringen sie wieder zum laufen.



Das kann man doch auch selber zum laufen bringen?  
Dazu braucht man nur ne IGPU.


----------



## Calderon00 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Verstehe den BIOS flash immer noch nicht ganz. Wenn die SC 1070 von EVGA mit standard BIOS, sagen wir mal auf 2GHz hochtaktet mit OC und die FTW ebenfalls was bringt mir dann ein BIOS flash ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Das kann man doch auch selber zum laufen bringen?
> Dazu braucht man nur ne IGPU.


Erstens hat die nicht jeder und zweitens kann es nicht jeder.


Calderon00 schrieb:


> Verstehe den BIOS flash immer noch nicht ganz. Wenn die SC 1070 von EVGA mit standard BIOS, sagen wir mal auf 2GHz hochtaktet mit OC und die FTW ebenfalls was bringt mir dann ein BIOS flash ?


Du brauchst nichts selber machen und hast mehr Takt.
Nicht jeder will ne zusätzliche Software für OC nutzen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bevor man mit BIOS flashen beginnt, sollte man zuerst wissen, wie man das wieder rückgängig machen kann. Sonst steckt man tief in der S.. Klemme


----------



## Calderon00 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Verstehe... dann ist das vllt sogar ne Überlegung Wert, da ich keine Lust hätte jedes mal Afterburner anzuschmeissen. Andererseits dauert das keine 10  Sekunden und erhält meine Garantie im Zweifelsfall 

Edit:
Bzgl Rückgängig machen was man unter Umständen etwas vergeigt -> einer der ersten Lektionen von klein auf vom Vater


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kannst den AB auch so einstellen, dass er direkt beim Boot anspringt und deine OC Settings übernimmt. Besser als sich mal eben in das ganze BIOS flash Zeugs einzulesen .


----------



## Chinaquads (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das powerlimit kannst du mit dem afterburner nicht erhöhen. Nur das maximale was das bios zulässt. Durch das sc bios schafft meine karte 100mhz mehr im limit bevor das pt limitiert.

Das bios zu flashen ist einfacher als ne unterhose zu wechseln, wenn man nicht der totale dau ist.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn man sich in das ganze Thema eingelesen hat und schon mehrmals geflasht hat. Wir alle fangen mal klein an


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man muss sich halt belesen und wissen was man da macht.
Ich mag halt keine Zusatzprogramme die dauerhaft laufen und man nicht braucht.
Haben bei mir immer mehr Probleme verursacht, als einen Vorteil gebracht.

Ich nutze zB auch nur Mäuse mit Onboardspeicher, da brauche ich auch keine Software dauerhaft laufen lassen damit sie das tut was ich will.


----------



## Calderon00 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zweischneidiges Schwert sag ich nur... 
Einerseits wäre es echt praktisch ein BIOS zu flashen und dann "nie wieder" irgendwas am Takt etc. zu machen.
Andererseits ist das mit Risiken verbunden und es würde in etwa aufs selbe rauskommen, wenn man einfach ein Programm laufen lassen kann welches, nach korrekter Einstellung ebenfalls die Karte anpasst.

Noch ne Frage nebenbei: Wenn die Karte bspw. out-of-the-box auf ca 1900MHz taktet, lohnt es sich dann durch den ganzen Prozess mit try-and-error durchzumachen um am Ende +100Hz hier +150 da auf den Takt draufzuhauen. Und letzenendes dann 5FPS rauszuholen ?
Habe mir nämlich die SC gekauft und die sollte die Woche noch eintreffen, die Frage ist dann halt ob ich mir die Mühe machen sollte ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich find es unnötig.
Die paar fps mehr bringen dir sehr selten was.
Da kauf ich lieber die höher getaktete Karte und gut ist.
Vor allem wenn du 5fps mehr hast bei 100MHz mehr Takt, bist du eh schon bei ~160fps.
Bei 60fps sind es gerade noch ~2fps mehr.


----------



## chischko (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das bios zu flashen ist einfacher als ne unterhose zu wechseln


Absolut richtig.... wenn wir uns alle erinnern wann wir das erste mal unsere Unterhose wechseln konnten ohne fremde Hilfe... nach Jahren! 
So ist es auch hier: Das Thema ist komplex und im AB paar Regler nach rechts zu schieben ist (um in deiner bildhaft vergleichenden Sprache zu bleiben) dann so einfach wie sich als Säugling die Windeln voll zu sch***en. 
Relativ berachtet ist nen Bios Flash wirklich nicht als einfach zu bezeichnen mein Lieber und ich kenn viele die das Thema scheuen die keine (um weiterhin  deiner Formulierung treu zu bleiben) DAUs sind.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann lasst doch einfach die finger weg vom bios und arbeitet mit dem afterburner... Wenn du nicht gerade nen spannungsausfall hast oder das falsche bios nimmst, kann nix passieren.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Erstens hat die nicht jeder und zweitens kann es nicht jeder.
> 
> Du brauchst nichts selber machen und hast mehr Takt.
> Nicht jeder will ne zusätzliche Software für OC nutzen.



Ja aber es sind auch blindflashs möglich. Auch schwer aber geht.

Was die Zusatzsoftware angeht bin ich genauso. Deshalb kommt wenn für mich nur dauerhaft das auflashen eines anderen BIOS in Frage.


----------



## seahawk (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Kannst dir das sc bios draufhauen, dann hast du noch was spielraum nach oben. Die Karten sind baugleich. Die sc hat 20 watt mehr luft nach oben



Danke für den Hinweis, mal sehen ob es nötig ist. Momentan scheint mir die Serienleistung zu reichen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Benutze die FPS Anzeige vom Monitor OSD, die  sollte sehr genau sein, da sie ja von GSYNC Abhängig ist. Also sie zeigt  die Hz an, und bei GSYNC ist ja FPS=Hz
> Und dementsprechend ändert sich diese ja kontinuierlich und auch schnell
> Aber auch wenn ich nebenbei noch das OSD von Precision XOC an hab, da  steht dann auch das die FPS bei 134 gelocked sind, obwohl ich beim  inspector 143 eingestellt hab



Dein PG279Q Monitor hat ein OSD mit Framerate? Cool. Das hat meiner noch nicht, zumindest ist mir das bei meinem PG27_*8*_Q nie über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dein PG279Q Monitor hat ein OSD mit Framerate? Cool. Das hat meiner noch nicht, zumindest ist mir das bei meinem PG27_*8*_Q nie über den Weg gelaufen.



Benutze die bei meinem PG279Q ebenfalls. Zumindest gelegentlich. Aktuell verwende ich die von Steam bei Steam Games. Diese ist dezenter. Nebenbei bin ich mit diesem Monitor so super zufrieden geben den nie mehr her.

Also gestern habe ich die ersten zwei Stunden mit meiner 1070er Phoenix gespielt. Also eine merkliche Verbesserung gegenüber der Classi 980Ti ist da. Zumindest soweit ich das Anhang des Beispiels Deus Ex MD beurteilen kann!


----------



## joshyo (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Lieferst du zu dem Bild auch noch ne Lupe mit?
> 
> Aber damit du ins Bett kommst:
> 
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin, und Besser?!


----------



## DaHell63 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Also gestern habe ich die ersten zwei Stunden mit meiner 1070er Phoenix gespielt. Also eine merkliche Verbesserung gegenüber der Classi 980Ti ist da. Zumindest soweit ich das Anhang des Beispiels Deus Ex MD beurteilen kann!



Auf was bezieht sich deine merkliche Verbesserung?


----------



## joshyo (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Moin, und Besser?!



Ja, bin wieder frisch in der Birne  Die Anspannung von gestern ist auch weg, der Rechner steht soweit, aber es funktioniert noch nicht alles. So lange ich aber das Laufwerk nicht kriege, kann/will ich nicht weitermachen  

Bin noch nicht weiter als in BIOS gekommen, aaaaber meine Grafikkarte hat gestern immerhin schon schön geleuchtet  ich meine auch, dass die Grafikkartenlüfter beim Anschalten des PCs kurz angegangen sind (sonst aber auch nicht mehr) und sie ist ein wenig warm geworden - alles normal, oder?


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Auf was bezieht sich deine merkliche Verbesserung?



Mehr Durchschnitts-FPS und ganz sicher kein Ruckeln mehr wie es nach einiger Zeit spielen vorher der Fall war. Wo es ganz schlimm war mit dem Ruckeln und den Abstürzen das war 



Spoiler



in dem Sandsturmkampf in Dubai da wo man gegen die Typen mit den Goldmasken kämpft


. Mußte vorher auf Hoch runtergehen. Jetzt habe ich Ultra an in WQHD

Spiel Läuft wesentlich besser und schöner. In anderen Games hatte ich jetzt keine massiven Probleme mit der Classi.


----------



## country (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Fast Sync? Bei mir ruckelt das fürchterlich. Fraps zeigt 70 bis 90 FPS an. Tearing ist nicht vorhanden. Mit normalen Sync ist alles gut, mit 60 - 61 FPS.


----------



## HisN (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Funktioniert nicht in jedem Spiel. Teste alte Kamelen mit DX9.


----------



## Marques85 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey mal ne Frage, hab im Unigine Valley mit meinem System:
I7 6700K @ 4.5Ghz
16GB DDR4 3000Mhz Ram Corsair
Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix @2088/4300

Knapp 4366 Punkte erreicht (FullHD Extreme) ist das mit den Punkten soweit i. O. ?

Was mich nur wundert, dass teilweise die ein oder andere 1070 an die 4600 Punkte kommt und die meisten GTX980TI in dem Test ebenfalls "schneller" sind? Woran kann das liegen? (Teilweise sind dann auch noch "schlechtere" CPUs verbaut?)


Werden dann für den Test noch andere Dinge verändert als nur CPU Clock, GPU Mem+Clock etc?

Bisher hab ich mich beim OC nur auf die GPU Clock und Mem sowie CPU Clock (beim Z Board im Bios CPU auf 4,5GHZ erhöht) beschränkt und danach in Windows Temp, Vol. etc überprüft und die Stabilität getestet


----------



## Chinaquads (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Liegt daran, das die 980ti mit oc etwas schneller als die 1070 ist... Ingame bei 4k sind es bei mir maximal 3-4 fps


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da musst Du aber schon kräftig ocen.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Da musst Du aber schon kräftig ocen.



Ganz schön kräftig... Das ist Unsinn von wegen 980ti so schnell wie 1070... und wenn sie alle ehrlich wären würden sie es zugeben. Komisch das meine 980ti Classi kaum das geleistet hat was meine 1070 jetzt macht. Kräftig Ocen ist untertrieben.

Benches sind das eine, Spiele das andere.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne, die 1070 schafft nicht gerade mehr FPS, ich hatte auch eine 980Ti mit 1580MHz


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann hast Du aber Glück in der Silizium Lottery gehabt.
Nicht alle konnte man so hoch ocen.


----------



## Calderon00 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alleine schon wegen dem geringeren Stromverbrauch würde ich mir die 1070 zulegen. Alles andere spielt keine besonders große Rolle, da sehr ähnlich


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Um euch nochmal ganz kurz daran zu erinnern,

am 21.09.2016 beginnt unser "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2016 Event.
Es wäre wirklich klasse, wenn wir den ein oder anderen für euch für dieses Event mit anwerben zu können.
Ich denke die Rechenleistung für einen guten Zweck zur Verfügung zu stellen, während der Rechner so oder so nur rumsteht und Ihr nicht zockt, dürfte ja für den Zeitraum diesewr Woche kein Problem darstellen ^^
Ich denke das könnten wir Gamer als gemeinnützige Arbeit mit beisteuern ... *Wir* haben die Rechenleistung 

Die Einrichtung des Clients ist dank Brooker seines Threads ebenfalls kein Problem 

Es wäre schön, wenn wir den ein oder anderen bei uns im Team begrüßen könnten


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hoffe ich denke dran, aber gerade am WE bin ich nicht da.
Naja dann halt 5 Tage, besser als nix.


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich und irgendwer zu hause ist, ansonsten mag ich es nicht die Kiste tagelang ohne Aufsicht laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Holyhawk (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin,

ich überlege mir eine 1070 zu kaufen.

Bisher tendiere ich zu einer 8192MB Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix 
oder eine Zotac.

Bei der Phoenix habe ich nun aber 2 verschiedene Preise gefunden. z.B. bei Mindfactory einmal für 425 Euro und einmal für circa 450 Euro. Der Unterschied ist, wenn ich da nichts übersehen habe, "nur" der GPU Takt. Einmal ist er 1506 und bei der teureren 1632. Kann ich mir das Geld nicht sparen und später bei Bedarf den GPU Takt selber anheben oder denke ich da falsch?

Letztendlich kommt es mir bei dem Preis nicht mehr auf 50 Euro an. Meine letzte Karte ist ne GTX 680 und ich werde diese dann auch ne ganze Weile nutzen, von daher will ich da jetzt nicht an der falschen Stelle geizen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja weiter helfen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich und irgendwer zu hause ist, ansonsten mag ich es nicht die Kiste tagelang ohne Aufsicht laufen zu lassen.



Genau das. Insbesondere nicht unter hoher Last. Wenn die Wakü ausfällt ist die Kacke buchstäblich am dampfen. 

Obwohl ich eigentlich durchaus gerne in die Alzheimer-Forschung investieren würde. Aber da spende ich liebe mal ne Summe Cash als meinen Rechner laufen zu lassen.


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Holyhawk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich überlege mir eine 1070 zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Also die 1506 Mhz ist eben Standard der 1070er und bei der Phoenix ist eben der Kühler und Bauart der Karte das besondere. Dann gibt's noch die Phoenix GS (Golden Sample) mit den 1632 Mhz das ist eben eine Phoenix mit Werks OC. Die habe ich mir geholt weil ich den Aufpreis jetzt eben nichts so schlimm fand. Es gibt aber gegen ende September (weil wieder besser verfügbar) noch die Phoenix GS GLH (Goes Like Hell) die ist noch höher getaktet als die GS. Glaube 1670 Mhz und noch höherer Speichertakt.

Bin mir bei en Taktraten aber jetzt nicht ganz sicher wie hoch die genau sind. am besten gucken:

Products :: Gainward GeForce™ GTX 1080 Phoenix "GS"



Habe selber die Golden Sample gekauft und finde die Karte super.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Genau das. Insbesondere nicht unter hoher Last. Wenn die Wakü ausfällt ist die Kacke buchstäblich am dampfen.
> 
> Obwohl ich eigentlich durchaus gerne in die Alzheimer-Forschung investieren würde. Aber da spende ich liebe mal ne Summe Cash als meinen Rechner laufen zu lassen.



Ich kann dich schon gut verstehen ... Bei einer Wasserkühlung sind die Ängste ja auch nicht von ihrerwoher gezogen.
Aber ich denke bei Moderner Hardware brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen zu machen ...
Die Netzteile sind heute gut abgesichert (vorrausgesetzt du hast ein brauchbares)
Die Mainbaords sind gut abgesichert (z.b. Asus mit seiner Anti Surge)
Und wenn die Kiste in irgendeiner weise zu heiß wird, schaltet sie sich ohnehin von selber ab. (CPU & GPU Takten runter bis irgendwann aus)

Also wenn du deine Stromversorgung nicht ausschließlich über Adapter realisiert hast, solltest du dir da wenig Sorgen machen ... 

Aber du musst ja nicht, wenn du nicht unbedingt willst


----------



## RC Shad0w (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was mich aufregt sind die Lieferzeiten. Ich hab meinen PC am 12.08. bei Mindfactory bestellt und die Zotac 1080 amp extreme ist immer noch nicht lieferbar. Letzte Woche war Termin der 08.09. Anfang dieser Woche der 12.09. Und jetzt steht es auf 13.09. 
Kann doch nicht sein das es keine gibt. Die wissen doch genau was für eine Nachfrage nach neuen Karten ist und können einfach nicht genug produzieren und ausliefern. Bin gespannt wie lange ich noch warten muss.


----------



## Holyhawk (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Also die 1506 Mhz ist eben Standard der 1070er und bei der Phoenix ist eben der Kühler und Bauart der Karte das besondere. Dann gibt's noch die Phoenix GS (Golden Sample) mit den 1632 Mhz das ist eben eine Phoenix mit Werks OC. Die habe ich mir geholt weil ich den Aufpreis jetzt eben nichts so schlimm fand. Es gibt aber gegen ende September (weil wieder besser verfügbar) noch die Phoenix GS GLH (Goes Like Hell) die ist noch höher getaktet als die GS. Glaube 1670 Mhz und noch höherer Speichertakt.
> 
> Bin mir bei en Taktraten aber jetzt nicht ganz sicher wie hoch die genau sind. am besten gucken:
> 
> ...



Okay,  Danke für deine Antwort. Ich würde vermutlich ebenfalls zur Golden Sample tendieren. 
Meine Ausgangsfrage bleibt bestehen. Wenn ich die 1070 GS hole und die 1632 MHZ, sollte die dann nicht auch "theorethisch" in der Lage sein, nen 1670er Takt zu fahren? Ich denke aber, unabhängig von der Antwort werd eich zur GS langen. 450 Euro kostet die ungefähr gerade, das ist für mich noch okay und im Vergleich zu meiner 680 GTX so ein krasser Schub, da ist es auch egal ob die nun 40 MhZ mehr hat oder nicht


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Denke mal schon das das hinhaut. Habe irgendwo bei meiner Recherche sogar gelesen (bei Techpowerup) das sich Taktraten der GLH einstellen lassen.


----------



## addicTix (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Woran kann es liegen, dass sich die Lüfter ohne EVGA PXOC nicht drehen?
Also ich geh mal davon aus, dass das der Fall war.
Denn ich hab eben Black Ops 3 gespielt und nebenbei GPU-Z laufen lassen.
Die Temperatur stieg auf 75°C an, was ziemlich ungewöhnlich war, denn sonst blieb die Temperatur auch immer im Bereich von 60-65°C beim Spielen.
Jedenfalls nachdem ich dann das Spiel beendet hatte, war die GPU immer noch im Idle bei 58°C. Sie ist auch nicht abgekühlt, trotz dessen das sie den Idle Takt hatte von 250 MHz.
Dann hab ich mal das EVGA Tool geöffnet, und plötzlich haben die Lüfter kurz für etwa 2 Sekunden wohl auf 100% hochgedreht und sind dann langsam wieder runter auf etwa 1200 RPM.
Dann kühlte die Karte auch wieder ab von 58°C auf etwa 33-35°C.

Deshalb geh ich stark davon aus, dass die Lüfter der GPU vorher nicht liefen und die Karte deshalb passiv "gekühlt" wurde und die GPU auch 75°C erreicht hatte (war die End-Temperatur, höher ist sie nicht mehr gegangen).
Ich hab leider bei GPU-Z zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht auf die Lüfter RPM geschaut, deshalb bin ich mir auch nicht zu 100% sicher ob das der Fall war.
Aber woran könnte das dann liegen?
Denn nachdem ich das EVGA Tool offen hatte und wieder eine Runde Black Ops 3 gespielt habe, ist die Temperatur maximal bei 63°C gewesen


Edit: Auf jeden fall scheine ich einen stabilen Memory Takt gefunden zuhaben, +200 MHz ging bisher ohne probleme. Auch +100 MHz Core Clock hat bisher noch keine Probleme gemacht.
Was meint ihr, ist das in Ordnung vom OC? Sowie ich das jetzt gelesen hab, macht es wohl keinen Sinn die Karte einzuschicken, da die neue Karte sehr wahrscheinlich auch Micron Memory haben wird und der scheinbar zum OC'en für n Po ist (mal abgesehen davon, dass mir hier schon gesagt wurde, das Memory OC ne "gefährliche" Sache ist, weil der Memory schnell abrauchen kann).


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Temperatur kommt beim Zocken, vorallem noch bei Black Ops 3, locker über 75°C wenn die Lüfter nicht laufen. Vielleicht war die Lüfterkurve im Programm einfach aggressiver? Stell doch mal den Lüfter manuell auf 0% und guck was passiert. Selbst wenn ich meinen Morpheus drauf lasse, ohne die Lüfter anzuschalten, bekomme ich mindestens 90°C.


----------



## addicTix (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Die Temperatur kommt beim Zocken, vorallem noch bei Black Ops 3, locker über 75°C wenn die Lüfter nicht laufen. Vielleicht war die Lüfterkurve im Programm einfach aggressiver? Stell doch mal den Lüfter manuell auf 0% und guck was passiert. Selbst wenn ich meinen Morpheus drauf lasse, ohne die Lüfter anzuschalten, bekomme ich mindestens 90°C.



Mit der Lüfterkurve könnte natürlich sein. Wird diese nicht auch automatisch geladen, ohne das ich das Programm öffne?
Die OC Werte werden es zumindest. 
Habe nämlich eine custom Lüfterkurve erstellt um die Karte möglichst bei 60°C zu halten


----------



## HisN (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jupp, die Lüfter-Kurve wird nicht geladen, wenn das Programm nicht läuft. Und auch für das OC müsstest Du das Programm wenigstens ein mal starten.


----------



## addicTix (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wäre der MSI Afterburner in Version 4.3.0 die bessere Variante? Der sollte ja automatisch beim Systemstart gestartet werden (beim EVGA PXOC hab ich auch eingestellt, dass beim Windows Start mein Profil geladen werden soll Screenshot by Lightshot), dementsprechend sollte auch die Lüfterkurve geladen werden, oder?


----------



## Faye (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welcome my new love , goodbye my old friend  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaCain1337 (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand zufällig ne 1080 g1  und mal nen Heaven Bench test gemacht?


----------



## Holyhawk (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Faye schrieb:


> Welcome my new love , goodbye my old friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so eine wird bei mir auch bald sein  viel spaß damit! Kann es auch kaum erwarten!


----------



## Calderon00 (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Faye schrieb:


> Welcome my new love , goodbye my old friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gutes Gefühl seine alte  Karte upzudaten 
Ebenfalls seit gestern ne 1070


----------



## Klutten (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RC Shad0w schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt sind die Lieferzeiten. Ich hab meinen PC am 12.08. bei Mindfactory bestellt und die Zotac 1080 amp extreme ist immer noch nicht lieferbar.



Ich hatte die Karte ursprüglich Anfang Juli bestellt und bin dann vor 2 Wochen abgesprungen und auf die TitanX umgesattelt. Die war zwar mördermäßig teuer aber dafür innerhalb von 3 Tagen aus Irland bei mir.


----------



## addicTix (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die Sonne in Dying Light (wenn man sie anschaut) flackert?
Hab erst gedacht mein OC wäre nicht stabil, aber passiert auch ohne dieses.

Sieht dann so aus:
Dying Light sun flicker - YouTube


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die Sonne in Dying Light (wenn man sie anschaut) flackert?
> Hab erst gedacht mein OC wäre nicht stabil, aber passiert auch ohne dieses.
> 
> Sieht dann so aus:
> Dying Light sun flicker - YouTube



Kann ich bestätigen ... Sieht für mich so aus, als würde hier ein Übergangsframe bei einer Animation fehlen. Wahrscheinlich spielbedingt. (GTX1080)


----------



## HisN (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eventuell kommt es drauf an wie die Sonne aussieht. Hinter den Wolken flackert sie nicht^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTDf_dRS1-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haette das Video zu gern gesehen, dennoch leider nicht mehr im Netz.


----------



## HisN (8. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es braucht halt 5 Minuten bis es hochgeladen ist, nicht immer so gierig^^


----------



## addicTix (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen ... Sieht für mich so aus, als würde hier ein Übergangsframe bei einer Animation fehlen. Wahrscheinlich spielbedingt. (GTX1080)





HisN schrieb:


> Eventuell kommt es drauf an wie die Sonne aussieht. Hinter den Wolken flackert sie nicht^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke euch beiden, dann liegts definitiv am Spiel  
Bin ich ja beruhigt.

Also die Karte läuft dann scheinbar stabil mit 2100 MHz Core Clock und 4204/8408 MHz Memory
Gute Werte?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind gute Werte & wenn die 2,1GHz GPU für sämtliche Gameengines & Einstellungen stabil bleiben, dann ist das ordentlich. Klingt halt fein, aber real in Games ist da jetzt zu bspw. 2020 oder 2050MHz kein Unterschied, zumindest nicht spürbar.
In Benches ist das ganz nett, aber real bringt Dir das nicht viel. Ich kann das mit "der Sonne" übrigens bestätigen und wenn man diese genauer beobachtet, dann flackert diese kurz & nein, dass liegt nicht an GSync oder das ein Moni plötzlich flackert.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also bei mir flackert nichts..


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schau mal länger in die Sonne & dann blitzt/flackert diese kurz auf. Vielleicht wäre es auch von Vorteil, wenn man in die Mittagssonne schaut.^^
Ist aber halb so wild & der Schattenwurf leidet auch nicht darunter ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Schau mal länger in die Sonne & dann blitzt/flackert diese kurz auf. Vielleicht wäre es auch von Vorteil, wenn man in die Mittagssonne schaut.^^
> Ist aber halb so wild & der Schattenwurf leidet auch nicht darunter ...



Soviel zum Thema, Schatten in Echtzeit


----------



## addicTix (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Sind gute Werte & wenn die 2,1GHz GPU für sämtliche Gameengines & Einstellungen stabil bleiben, dann ist das ordentlich. Klingt halt fein, aber real in Games ist da jetzt zu bspw. 2020 oder 2050MHz kein Unterschied, zumindest nicht spürbar.
> In Benches ist das ganz nett, aber real bringt Dir das nicht viel. Ich kann das mit "der Sonne" übrigens bestätigen und wenn man diese genauer beobachtet, dann flackert diese kurz & nein, dass liegt nicht an GSync oder das ein Moni plötzlich flackert.^^



Also bisher ist mir noch keins über den Weg gelaufen.
Klar, in Spielen bringen die paar MHz nicht viel mehr, aber so auf dem Papier sieht 2.1 GHz einfach besser aus  

Generelle Frage, würdest du eher MSI Afterburner zum OC'en und Lüfterkurven erstellen nutzen, oder EVGA PXOC? 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Punkten in meiner Lüfterkurve bei PXOC erstellen kann, keine Ahnung ob das eine Limitierung seitens EVGA ist und mit anderen Programmen mehr geht.
Was mich halt an PXOC stört ist, dass ich es selber starten muss, damit meine Lüfterkurve geladen wird (die OC werte werden beim Systemstart geladen).
Aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann ist MSI Afterburner so einstellbar, dass es direkt mit Windows richtig geladen wird (minimiert). Das wäre dann doch angenehmer.


----------



## seahawk (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit nur ein Bisschen einlaufen (also mal warm werden) läuft meine Standard EVGA 1080 ACX nun mit bis zu 1911mhz Boost und hält 1867Mhz ziemlich konstant. Also praktisch SC Niveau aber Werk.


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Karte ursprüglich Anfang Juli bestellt und bin dann vor 2 Wochen abgesprungen und auf die TitanX umgesattelt. Die war zwar mördermäßig teuer aber dafür innerhalb von 3 Tagen aus Irland bei mir.



Ich warte, könnte auch eine andere haben aber nein. Die ist die einzige die nicht ins powertarget rennt und sich bisher am stabilsten übertakten lässt


----------



## MDJ (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RC Shad0w schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt sind die Lieferzeiten. Ich hab meinen PC am 12.08. bei Mindfactory bestellt und die Zotac 1080 amp extreme ist immer noch nicht lieferbar. Letzte Woche war Termin der 08.09. Anfang dieser Woche der 12.09. Und jetzt steht es auf 13.09.
> Kann doch nicht sein das es keine gibt.


Ich hatte meine vor paar Wochen beim Käsekönig bestellt und kam auch direkt an. Die müssten die derzeit glaube ich auch auf Lager haben, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Kostet vielleicht paar Euro mehr, aber dafür hast du ein erweiterten Support, wenn deine Grafikkarte eine Macke haben sollte. Das war es mir wert.


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo Leute, plane zwei 1080 für ne Wasserkühlung zu holen und das ganze stark zu übertakten. Will doch nicht mehr auf die TI warten. Die Frage ist, welcher Hersteller ist dafür am Besten geeignet? Die 1080 FTW von Evga sah mit zwei 8 Pol-Anschlüssen und großer Spannungsversorgung perfekt aus. Die Asus Strix OC hat leider nur 8 und 6 Pol.  Tendiere wohl eher zur EVGA. Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge? 
Würde passend zum Asus Board ja vllt doch lieber ne Strix nehmen...


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Chip ist das Ende.
Die FE gehen genau so gut wie die 2-Stromversorungs-Giganten mit 10 Phasen. Der Chip ist in der Regel bei 2.1Ghz am Ende. 
Viel mehr ist Glückssache.

Für welche Deiner Favoriten gibt es überhaupt Wasserkühler? Is ja nun nicht so als wären die Referenz-Design und so viele Custom-Wasserblocks sind einfach nicht vorhanden.


----------



## LaCain1337 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn die mhz Glücksache ist, und alle so um die 2100mhz maximal machen, ist es auch normale dann das die ASIC qualität der 1080er karten alle  über 90% liegen ?

WEiß das jemand oder du HisN zufällig?


----------



## -H1N1- (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der ASIC Wert lässt sich bei Pascal Karten nicht auslesen. Ich habe z. B. -(minus)60,irgendwas% und nein, der ASIC hat damit generell wenig zu tun, wie hoch ein Chip sich takten lässt.


----------



## LaCain1337 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auslesen kann man ihn mit der GPUz Version 0.8.6  

habe ne g1 mit 93% und ne evGA Mit 98,9%   Also kann man den Wert nicht trauen bzw für die Füß?  
Bin davon ausgegangen um so höher die Qualität um so Besser wäre die OC Nutzung ! ich meine es auch mal 
irgednwo gelesen zu haben !


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist für die Tonne, ich hab 100% gehabt und trotzdem war bei 2.1Ghz Ende^^
Bei Maxwell und Kepler hat das eventuell noch eine Aussage gehabt, aber Pascal nicht mehr.


----------



## LaCain1337 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

    Dann muss ich mich wohl fix entscheiden für ne karte. Ist ja sinnlos eine 900€ karte zu holen wenn es eine 680€ Karte auch tut 

(EVGA SC 1080    vs 1080 gigabyte Xtreme bzw die mit dem Wasserkühler, wenn vom MHZ da nen ende hat is es ja Wayne was es im end- Effekt für ne Karte ist, dann kann man ja auf den Preis achten ) ^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich wohl fix entscheiden für ne karte. Ist ja sinnlos eine 900€ karte zu holen wenn es eine 680€ Karte auch tut
> 
> (EVGA SC 1080    vs 1080 gigabyte Xtreme bzw die mit dem Wasserkühler, wenn vom MHZ da nen ende hat is es ja Wayne was es im end- Effekt für ne Karte ist, dann kann man ja auf den Preis achten ) ^^



Willst du sie unter Wasser setzen? Wenn nein, gibt es doch noch ein paar Entscheidungskriterien:

- Wie gut ist der Kühler ... Die Karten trottlen auch wenn ihnen zu warm wird.
- Wie laut hättens sie den gerne.
- Selbst übtertakten, oder doch lieber die mit der höchsten Werksübertaktung.


----------



## LaCain1337 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn bei 2100mhz Schluss ist  und die Karten bei last um die 60 grad machen
Lauter wie eine evga sc oder g1 geht wohl kaum noch ^^ 

von denen Punkten unterscheiden die sich kaum. Ausser im Preis. bisher die evga sc wenn man die 3 Jahre Garantie Bedenkt und die Erweiterbare Garantie Möglichkeit
und das sie kühler bleibt als die g1 , Lautstärke is etwas höher wie bei der g1   
Da lass ich die auf 2050/2075mhz laufen und gut ist.  Wakü Möglichkeit für später  möglich, is aber kein MUSS
oder is meine Sicht nicht nachzuvollziehen?     ( denke nicht da sich mehr als 2100 mhz rausholen kann )


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ist es für ne WaKü egal welche 1080? Würde halt schon gerne per Bios Mod so viel Strom wie möglich zuführen und die WaKü auch auslasten. Klar hängts vom Chip ab wie hoch man kommt, aber ne EVAG Classified lässt doch soche Spannungen eher zu als das Referenz-PCB. Oder nich?


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

gibt es inzwischen ein Bios Mod?
Und die Spannungen sind eigentlich wurst. Das Power-Limit ist interessant.
Du kannst doch an allen Karten maximal 1,2v anlegen, egal welche Stromversorgung sie haben.
Nur das Power-Limit bestimmt wie weit Du den Takt mit der Spannung hochbekommst bevor die Karte abriegelt, weil ihre Stromversorgung ausgelastet ist.
Aber bei 2.1Ghz mit Stock-Spannung (1.06v) und Shunt-Mod reicht auch eine FE mit einem einzigen Stromstecker aus, um nicht ins Powerlimit zu rennen.

Klär uns doch mal auf, wie Dein Maximum in Deinem Kopf aussieht.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein, nur die Biose der Hersteller.


----------



## chischko (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> - Wie gut ist der Kühler ... Die Karten trottlen auch wenn ihnen zu warm wird.


Die werden dumm wenn es heiß wird... interessante Theorie! 
Was ein so nen Buchstabe ausmacht^^


----------



## Andregee (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Beim speichertakt stand 4404mhz,  weil 4007mhz der Standard Takt des ddr5 ist, also 8017mhz. Wenn du 400 drauf gibst,  dann werden 4407 angezeigt.
> Die Memory Werte musst du immer mal 2 nehmen.
> Du hast400 hoch getaktet. Programm zeigt dir 4400 an. Aber es sind 8800mhz eigentlich. Also hast du um 800mhz den Takt erhöht. Was für deinen Memory zu viel ist.
> 260mhz einstellen reicht aus. Macht 520 mehr und funktioniert Topp.



Watt? Ist es nicht viel mehr so das der Speicher eigentlich mit 2000mhz taktet, aufgrund Double Data Rate aber als 4000er gewertet wird und wenn man +400  eingibt der Speicher als 4400er zählt, während man eigentlich nur um 200mhz auf 2200mhz übertaktet hat? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> gibt es inzwischen ein Bios Mod?
> Und die Spannungen sind eigentlich wurst. Das Power-Limit ist interessant.
> Du kannst doch an allen Karten maximal 1,2v anlegen, egal welche Stromversorgung sie haben.
> Nur das Power-Limit bestimmt wie weit Du den Takt mit der Spannung hochbekommst bevor die Karte abriegelt, weil ihre Stromversorgung ausgelastet ist.
> ...



Die Classified hat ein Powerlimit von 120% oder auch 300 Watt.
Das Referenzdesign 120% Powerlimt und 216 Watt.

Alle Karten sind meine ich bei 1,25v abgeriegelt. Ich habe noch keine Karte getestet und weiß nicht wie sich die 1080 beim OC verhält. Ob 216 Powerlimitiert oder nicht ist ja die Frage. Sons brauch ich kein Powerlimit von 300 oder 3000 Watt.
Aber falls irgendwann ein Bios kommt, dass die Spannung erhöht, würde ich gerne an das maximal mögliche Ende des Chips takten ohne limitiert zu werden. Daher meine Frage:

Lohnt sich hier eine Classified z.b oder eher doch Referenz, da kein Chip die Power des PCBs nutzen wird ohne Stickstoff?


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nochmal die Frage. Gibt es einen Wasserblock für die Classy?
Ansonsten ist die ganze Überlegung die Du da aufziehst doch erst mal völlig umsonst.
EKWB bringt z.b. keinen.

Du kannst Dir doch zur Zeit die Modelle, für die es einen Block gibt an einer Hand abzählen.

Du willst aber für die Zukunft kaufen, weil wenn es könnte ja, eventuell vielleicht ....  nun gut. Macht die Sache nicht leichter 
Wenn Du so an die Sache rangehst, dann würde sich die Karte mit dem höchsten Powertarget wohl für Dich lohnen, denn dann kannst Du ja mehr Spannung drauf geben bei einem bestimmten Takt, bevor Du ins Power-Target rennst, wenn der Chip nicht vorher aufgibt.

(Ganz schön viele wenns und vielleichts^^)


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage. Gibt es einen Wasserblock für die Classy?
> Ansonsten ist die ganze Überlegung die Du da aufziehst doch erst mal völlig umsonst.
> EKWB bringt z.b. keinen.
> 
> ...



Gott, ich lese es auch grad im EVGA Forum.... Kein Waterblock für die Classified. Lohnt sich für die wohl nicht..... Dann halt die FTW. Die hat ja ebenfalls 2 8-pol und müsste doch ebenfalls mehr Power ziehen können.
Ohne Block sieht es doch nicht gut asu für die Classy. Jeder, der diese Karte kauft, will doch sowieso entweder Stickstoff oder Wasser draufknallen. Evga sollte doch stark dran interessiert sein, dass da was vernünftiges für kommt. Man kauft doch keine Classy um sie mit Luft zu betreiben.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Frag mal die Titan X User^^
Ein Glück gibt es da kein Custom-Design, da ist das mit der Wakü ein Klax.

Aber wie gesagt .. die ganzen FE-User der ersten Tage haben ja fast alle ihre Karten unter Wasser, und da hat sich rauskristallisiert dass sie:
a) meistens besser oder mindestens so gut gehen wie die Custom-Designs
b) die zusätzliche Stromversorgung keine nennenswerte Rolle spielt
c) Der erreichte Takt meistens vom Chip abhängt und nicht so viel von der Spannung, es sei denn Du hast Kühlhaus-Temperaturen (LN2)

Bedeutet: Wenn der Chip am Ende ist, dann hilft auch viel Strom nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Frag mal die Titan X User^^
> Ein Glück gibt es da kein Custom-Design, da ist das mit der Wakü ein Klax.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt .. die ganzen FE-User der ersten Tage haben ja fast alle ihre Karten unter Wasser, und da hat sich rauskristallisiert dass sie:
> ...



Was würdest du denn insgesamt für ne 1080 empfehlen für einen ambitionierten OCer mit Custom-Wakü?


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde mir ne Liste machen, von den Kühlern die vorhanden sind. Also für welche Customs gibt es einen Block, und dann nach Gusto kaufen.
Ich glaube dass die Unterschiede marginal sind. Und dann Daumen drücken dass Du 2x die Silicon-Lottery gewinnst.

Alternativ würde ich mir das SLI klemmen und eine Titan X mit Block anschaffen. 
Hat zwar nur 40% mehr Leistung bei 2Ghz als eine 2.1Ghz 1080er, aber dafür liegt die immer an, und nicht nur wenn das SLI gerade gute Laune hat^^


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja nach 40% sieht das leider nicht aus. Daher habe ich mich auch für das SLI-Gespann entschieden. Auch auf PCGH im neuen Test konnte sich die Titan niergends 40% vor ne 1080 schieben. Und zwei 1080 können bei doppelter Übertaktung schon vorbei ziehen. Klar, du brauchst ein SLI-Profil. Aber die meisten Titel bieten das schon in der Regel.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei mir waren es halt relativ genau 40%

Bild: witcher3_stromverbrauqgugi.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher_stromverbraucanses.jpg - abload.de


Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich auch nicht jedes Game gemessen habe und auch nicht PCGH bin^^

Ich hatte als letztes SLI ein Maxwell-SLI wie Du jetzt ich meine Software-Auswahl hat den SLI-Betrieb halt immer eingeschränkt. Aber Du hast da sicherlich einen besseren Überblick über Deine Software, sonst würdest Du ja kein SLI bevorzugen.

Bin gespannt für was für Karten Du Dich am Ende entscheidest.


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin selber noch gespannt für was ich mich entscheide. Wollte ja eigentlich zwei 1080ti einbauen. Aber ob da noch was kommt ist für mich fraglich. Nvidia hat ja die komplette Strategie über den Haufen geworfen. Ne beschnittene Titan, die auch nur über Nvidia vertrieben wird. Eine noch weiter beschnittene Ti könnte vielleicht auch garnicht kommen. 

Dein Screenshot is sehr beeindruckend. Ich kenne z.b das hier:

Titan X Pascal Overclocked Vs GTX 1080 SLI Stock 4K The Witcher 3 Frame Rate Comparison - YouTube

Und die 1080 ist da nichtmal übertaktet.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sind halt noch mal 20% drauf, dafür aber mit MR. Schau Dir nur die Drehung bei Sekunde 18-24 an. Üble Ruckler mit SLI, Smooth mit der X.
Hat wohl noch keine HB-Bridges gehabt.


----------



## Rammler2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Sind halt noch mal 20% drauf, dafür aber mit MR. Schau Dir nur die Drehung bei Sekunde 18-24 an. Üble Ruckler mit SLI, Smooth mit der X.
> Hat wohl noch keine HB-Bridges gehabt.



Îch kenns nich anders  Immer schon SLI gefahren. Sehe sowas auch nicht so gut. MR war für mich noch nie so ein Problem


----------



## seahawk (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was ich total geil finde ist die Stromspartechnik. Bioshock infinite auf FHD@60FPS mit 2.25 DSR und sie läuft bei 1100-1300mhz und 0,6-0,9V.  Da lohnt sich ne 1080 fast für FHD, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie dabei weniger verbraucht als ne 970.


----------



## country (9. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie hoch kann man eine 1080 im Durchschnitt OCen? Meine kommt auf 2025 bis 2038 in GTA5 in 4K. Ohne anhebung der Spannung. ~70°C


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bis es nicht mehr weiter geht und die karte abstürzt


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



country schrieb:


> Wie hoch kann man eine 1080 im Durchschnitt OCen? Meine kommt auf 2025 bis 2038 in GTA5 in 4K. Ohne anhebung der Spannung. ~70°C



Es gibt im Prinzip keinen Durchschnitt und er würde dir auch nichts nützen. Manche Karten machen schon unter 2000 Schluss. Die meisten in dem Bereich in dem du dich grade befindest und ein paar wenige packen die 2100 MHz.

Aber ehrlich ... Ingame wirst du einen Unterschied von 2025 zu 2100 ohne aktives OSD nicht feststellen können. 

Daher ist es ziemlich egal wo über 2000 Mhz das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist, außer du spielst ausschließlich das OSD und die blöden bunten Bilder im Hintergrund sind nur lästiges Beiwerk.
Manche brauchen ja die Zahlen im OSD mehr als die eigentlichen Spiele.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre die GTX1080 mit dem Factory Overclock von stabilen 1848 Mhz und genieße ihre Power und Ruhe bei 1440P und ob ich nun 85 oder nur 81 FPS habe juckt mich nicht die Bohne.
OSDs nutze ich nur für die Grundeinstellungen wenn ich ein Spiel neu habe um die einzelnen Einstellungen abzuschätzen und wenn ich hier in Forum mal etwas als Argumentenstütze brauche.

Während des aktiven Spielens sind solche Statistikprogramme grundsätzlich aus. Man lebt dadurch viel ruhiger und kann auch besser in die Spielwelt eintauchen. 
Zahlen habe ich beruflich schon viel zu oft um die Ohren.


----------



## Grestorn (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ForuneHunter: Coole Einstellung. Im dem "Höher, Weiter, Schneller", dem sich die Menschen meist hingeben, nicht immer einfach


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr einfach, wenn man das Spielen an sich mehr liebt als die Benchmarkjagd. 

Ich kaufe ja meine Grafikkarten nicht als Selbstzweck, sondern nur damit sie mir die Spiele ansehnlich auf den Bildschirm zaubern. Was geht deiner Meinung nach schneller wenn es mal leicht ruckelt: Stundenlang nach einem stabilen Overclock suchen oder einen Schiebeschalter um ein Stufe nach unten zu stellen.

Meinereiner spielt lieber als seine Zeit mit der Suche nach dem Sweetspot zu verballern. Als ich die GTX1080 neu hatte, habe ich das Overclocking bei Rise of the Tomb Raider kurz ausgetestet um zu sehen was die Karte kann. Anschließend habe ich den Afterburner wieder ausgeschaltet und so gespielt. 
In machen Spielen (Witcher 3 beispielsweise) sorgt der aktive Afterburner bei mir für Abstürze, auch wenn er nur im Hintergrund läuft ohne Overclocking aktiv zu haben.

Und das Einstellen von Takt, Lüftung und Temperaturlimit habe ich bis zum Kauf der GTX1080 mit meiner GTX980Ti von EVGA den ganzen Sommer durch durchexerziert, weil diese mir mit ihren 3,9 Sone zu laut war und die Temperaturen auch alles andere als das gelbe vom Ei waren ... Daher würde eine GTX1080Ti (so sie denn kommen sollte) für mich auch nicht in Frage kommen. Da ich dann die Spielchen von neuen hätte.
Daher werde ich auch zukünftig im Bereich der non Ti xx80 bleiben ... Schöne Leistung, die sich auch gut in Zaum halten lässt. Rein preislich wäre die Titan XP oder 1080Ti kein großes Problem für mich.
Kühlungstechnisch ist sie das aber schon.

Aber vielleicht ist diese Einstellung auch leichter für sich zu finden, wenn man wie ich schon 32 Jahre lang Gaming betreibt ... Ich habe von "schnellen" 25 FPS (wo 18FPS der Durchschnitt) waren, bis aktuell 240 FPS in Witcher 1 (1440P) alles erlebt und mich hat es wenig gestört, weil mir das Spiel an sich immer wichtiger war als die Ziffer in irgend einer Ecke des Bildschirms.
Grafiklösungen angefangen von IGPUs eines Laptops bis High End habe ich auch alles durch. Meinen Spielspaß hatte ich immer.

Und wenn du mal einen Blick in meine Bibliotek wirfst ([Sammelthread] Zeigt her eure Steam-Bibliotheken), dann findest du dort alles. Von AAA-Titel bis hin zu Kings Quest in der Ursprungsversion (Zork mal außen vor, da nur Textadventure). Für 90% dieser Bibliotek würde auch noch eine GTX950 vollkommen reichen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



strelok schrieb:


> Hab heute meine  MSIgtx 1070, nur leider hat sie crappy Micron memory ! WTF. So ein sch**ss! Der lässt sich nicht gut übertackten.
> Die schicke ich ihnen zurück, oder was würdet ihr tun?? Bitte um Hilfe. Danke
> 
> Update: Es handelt sich um die MSI gtx1070 GamingX, wo man eigentlich nicht so einen billligen memory erwartet.


Hab die selbe Karte und der Speicher lässt sich bei mir bis 4800 Mhz stabil übertakten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit GPU OC auf 2,1 GHz, stable auf bis zu 4500 Mhz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde das daher nicht gleich auf alle Karten beziehen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der aktuellste WHQL (372.70) hat mir bei "TimeSpy" noch ein kleines Büüstle beschert. Mit diesem Treiber werden die ~8K GPU-Score leicht geknackt & die Performance hat sich in diesem Bench um ca. 3% verbessert. 
Leider wurde eine "invalid score" angezeigt, aber das kann eigentlich nur an dem Treiber liegen, trotz WHQL ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@FortuneHunter
Volle Zustimmung! Meine 24/7 Taktung beträgt 2,0GHz GPU und 5,4GHz (x2) VRAM und das Ganze noch leicht undervolted. Für einen Bench_XY kann man dennoch mal schauen "was geht" ...


----------



## seahawk (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fahre die GTX1080 mit dem Factory Overclock von stabilen 1848 Mhz und genieße ihre Power und Ruhe bei 1440P und ob ich nun 85 oder nur 81 FPS habe juckt mich nicht die Bohne.
> OSDs nutze ich nur für die Grundeinstellungen wenn ich ein Spiel neu habe um die einzelnen Einstellungen abzuschätzen und wenn ich hier in Forum mal etwas als Argumentenstütze brauche.
> 
> Während des aktiven Spielens sind solche Statistikprogramme grundsätzlich aus. Man lebt dadurch viel ruhiger und kann auch besser in die Spielwelt eintauchen.
> Zahlen habe ich beruflich schon viel zu oft um die Ohren.



Kann ich gut verstehen. Bei der 1080 habe ich das erste Mal seit langem keine aufs OC ausgelegte Karte gekauft und ich finde es toll. Leistung passt und außer Einbauen und Zocken muss ich nichts mehr machen. OC Rekorde wird die Karte nicht hergeben, weil sie powerlimitiert ist, aber sie ist praktisch unhörbar und ich brauche mir keine Mühe machen den Sweetspot aus Leistung, OC und Lautstärke zu finden.


----------



## country (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Noch eine Frage:
Ich wollte mal etwas an der spannung drehen und sehen wie hoch die mit dem Takt kommt. Ich kann im Afterburner einstellen was ich will, die geht nicht über 2050Mhz. Hat das einen Grund? Bis +75 ändert sich der Takt. Dann kann ich auch 120 eingeben ohne das sich was tut.

Edit: Nach einem Neustart geht es


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo  

hab mir jetzt eine Zotac GTX 1070 AMP Extreme bestellt, endlich 

Nun meine Frage, ist eine Clean Win 10 Installation notwendig?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein. Bei mir ging es mit bestehendem Windows. Vorherigen treiber mit DDU entfernen, im abgesicherten Modus, und gut ist.
Dann neuen Treiber installieren.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne Quatsch, Windows musst du da nicht neu installieren


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ok alles klar danke ✌

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## target2804 (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei einem Grafikkartentausch braucht man definitiv kein OS neu aufsetzen. Da reicht, wenn du von NVIDIA auf NVIDIA upgradest, die normale Deinstallation.
Falls du von AMD auf NVIDIA wechselst (oder andersrum), solltest du wie bereits erwähnt mit DDU alle Treiber deinstallieren via abgesicherten Modus. Das macht das Programm aber fast selbstständig!


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich empfehle immer DDU.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oder man macht einfach garnichts und baut nur um.


----------



## HisN (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Von NV zu NV?
Karte raus, Karte rein.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Von NV zu NV?
> Karte raus, Karte rein.


Ne ne, du darfst nicht der selben Meinung sein wie ich, das hatten wir doch schon geklärt [emoji6]


----------



## seahawk (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei Wechsel von NV zu NV schadet es nicht das Gerät vorher zu entfernen und den Treiber zu deinstallieren. Muss aber nicht sofern man nicht mit NVInspector und anderen Tools Änderungen vorgenommen hat.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich werde einfach mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber deinstallieren, ist ja nicht so ein Aufwand 

Wie ist es mit MSI Afterburner usw? weil habe dort OC Profile und eine andere Lüfterurve

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Einfach die OC Profile löschen, fertig.


----------



## HisN (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Profile richten sich nach der Geräte-ID.
Neue Geräte-ID, neue Profile nötig.

Schau doch einfach mal in den Profile-Ordner, dann geht Dir das Licht auf, ganz ohne uns.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal in den Profile-Ordner, dann geht Dir das Licht auf, ganz ohne uns.


 ja tut mir leid hab ich beim programmieren vom Afteeburner übersehen. tut mir leid für die blöde Frage!!!


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sorry, wenn ich Dir zu nahe getreten bin, manche freuen sich ja, wenn man ihren Horizont erweitert 
Da Du Dich scheinbar schon mit dem Programm auseinandergesetzt hast, wäre ein Blick hinter die Kulissen eventuell ganz interessant für Dich.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (10. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich Dir zu nahe getreten bin, manche freuen sich ja, wenn man ihren Horizont erweitert
> Da Du Dich scheinbar schon mit dem Programm auseinandergesetzt hast, wäre ein Blick hinter die Kulissen eventuell ganz interessant für Dich.


ja schon aber ich habe beim Afterburner schon meine Nerven leigen lassen^^ da is mir der Horizont egal tz danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (11. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab meine 1070 jetzt bei 1950 Mhz bei 0,850 Volt am laufen... Verbrauch liegt bei maximal 65% ( DOOM und F1 2016 ) Bedeutet mehr Leistung als eine Titan X Maxwell bei einem Verbrauch von etwa 98 Watt xD

edit: Scheinbar nicht ganz ohne Probleme ,mit den Einstellungen habe ich weniger Leistung als mit der Standard Einstellung, da boostet die Karte auf 1900 Mhz bei 1,0xx Volt.

Misteriös...


----------



## HisN (11. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Liegt in der Regel daran wie Du die Curve gelegt hast.
Hat irgendwas mit der Pixelclock zu tun.
Im HWinfo Beobachten.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt bei mir keine kurve, nur ne gerade, bei der ich den maximalen takt bei 0.950 volt eingetragen habe.


----------



## HisN (11. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haarespalter^^
Kommt aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Yango12 (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo
Hab mal eine Frage zur 1070 bzw. zur MSI Gaming X. Ist es möglich, dass der Boost Clock höher ist als angegeben? Also das die Karte unter Last höher taktet, als auf dem Datenblatt steht? (Boost Clock laut Datenblatt 1797 MHz), Meine läuft nämlich die ganze Zeit bei 19xx MHz, obwohl ich sie nicht übertaktet habe, und die MSI Gaming App auf "Gaming" (der Standard-Modus gestellt ist). 
Ist es einfach glückliche Mehrleistung die ich habe? Oder liest GPU-Z und Afterburner das einfach nicht richtig aus?

Grüße,
Yango


----------



## Chinaquads (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist normal, die karten boosten höher als angeben, je nach temperatur, powerlimit und chip güte.


----------



## Yango12 (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ist normal, die karten boosten höher als angeben, je nach temperatur, powerlimit und chip güte.



Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## HisN (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Hersteller geben Minimum Werte an.


----------



## guaneri (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nur ein kurzer Einwurf da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte. Würdet ihr den 3570k noch mit ner 1080 kombinieren? Meiner rennt auf 4.4ghz. Oder würd ich von nem neuen Prozessor stark profitieren?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Reicht locker noch, würde ich mal so behaupten.


----------



## HisN (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hängt von Software und Settings ab. Eine Graka bekommt man immer klein. Schau doch einfach mal nach wie viele FPS Deine CPU jetzt leistet. Das macht die unabhängig davon welche Graka verbaut ist.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guaneri (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn sie unabhängig einen Fixwert an FPS ausgibt könnte es aber immer noch sein, dass sie als Flaschenhals fungiert, oder? 

Mir gehts eher darum ob ich zum vorhandenen Prozessor die 1080 nehmen soll, oder eher die 1070 und dafür den Ivy gegen den Skylake tausche


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GTA 5 GTX 970 OC | FX 6300 - i5 3570k - i7 6700k | 1080p FXAA and MSAA 2x | BENCHMARK - YouTube

Da die meisten Spiele GPU limitiert sind, kannst du getrost die 1080 nehmen.

Hier eine gleiche Frage.
I5 3570K -> I7 6700K?


----------



## chischko (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



guaneri schrieb:


> Nur ein kurzer Einwurf da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte. Würdet ihr den 3570k noch mit ner 1080 kombinieren? Meiner rennt auf 4.4ghz. Oder würd ich von nem neuen Prozessor stark profitieren?



Reicht easy aus für 90% aller Anwedungen und Games! 
Anders gefragt: Was wären deine Alternativen? Nen 6700K der nicht merklich mehr leisten wird bzw. auch limitieren wird wenn dein 3570K limitiert oder gleich nen Wechsel auf 2011er Plattform mit 6 oder mehr Kernen und dann wird's richtig teuer! 
Kaum nen Game kann vom HT profitieren... also: Meine Empfehlung: Bleib beim 3570K!


----------



## guaneri (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Merci  das war es was ich wissen wollte. Dann wird er noch weiter seinen Dienst verrichten. 

Welche Customvariante würdet ihr nehmen? Ich hab mir mal die Classified, die Gamerock Premium und die Phoenix GLH rausgesucht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich nehme immer EVGA. Die anderen beiden sollen auch gut sein, aber für den Support bezahle ich gerne. Die FTW würde theoretisch auch reichen und mit ein paar Optimierungen im Afterburner könntest du sogar die Spannungsstufen des jeweiligen Takts runtersetzen und sie bis zu 10°C kühler bekommen.


----------



## Dedde (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hi leute, warum gibts eig keinen test von der PNY GTX 1080 XLR8. dazu finde ich eig nichts. 
PNY GeForce GTX 1080 XLR8 OC Gaming, 8192 MB GDDR5X


----------



## HisN (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



guaneri schrieb:


> Wenn sie unabhängig einen Fixwert an FPS ausgibt könnte es aber immer noch sein, dass sie als Flaschenhals fungiert, oder?
> 
> Mir gehts eher darum ob ich zum vorhandenen Prozessor die 1080 nehmen soll, oder eher die 1070 und dafür den Ivy gegen den Skylake tausche




Na entweder Deine CPU schafft genug FPS für Dich oder sie schafft es nicht, simple ja/nein Frage, die nur Du beantworten kannst. Weil sie sich zu 100% in Deinem Kopf abspielt und zu 100% von DEINER Software und DEINEN Settings abhängig ist.

Wen interessiert es denn was limitiert (irgendwas limitiert immer) wenn genug FPS von der CPU kommen? Sind doch genug. Du setzt Dich nicht hin und heulst, sonder Du sagst: GEIL: Denn Dann kannst Du mehr Anti-Aliasing, mehr DSR, mehr Ambient-Occlusion, mehr Post-Prozessing einstellen. 

Aber hey, wenn Dir die geratenen "ja klappt schon" helfen .. bitte.
Du bist der erste der sich ärgert, wenn er merkt dass die CPU z.b. in ARMA3 nur 30 FPS stemmt.
WAS? DU zockst gar kein Arma3?

Dann weißt Du ja wie die Antworten hier zu bewerten sind, man rät was Du zockst und man rät in welchen Settings Du zockst^^
Du bist doch der erste der merkt wenn seine CPU zu langsam ist. Ganz ohne das Forum raten zu lassen was bei Dir abgeht und wo die Grenze liegt.

Warum zäumt ihr das Pferd immer von der anderen Seite auf?


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



guaneri schrieb:


> Nur ein kurzer Einwurf da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte. Würdet ihr den 3570k noch mit ner 1080 kombinieren? Meiner rennt auf 4.4ghz. Oder würd ich von nem neuen Prozessor stark profitieren?



Das hängt von Deiner Auflösung und Downsamplingleidenschaft ab. Ebenso davon wie lange Du die Graka behalten willst. Ich habe mir ne 1080 zu einem 4790k geholt und nutze einen FHD Monitor mit VSync auf 60FPS. Macht das Sinn - auf den ersten Blick nicht. Aber ich kann entscheiden ob ich die Grafik durch DSR aufhübsche oder einfach mal ne Runde BF4 oder Star Wars in Ultra und FHD bei rund 120Watt GPU-Stromverbrauch und 12% Lüfterdrehzahl zocke. In der Praxis bin ich damit nur die lästigen min-FPS Ruckler der 970 los geworden, ansonsten ist das System nicht schneller. Aber es ist nun gut 50W sparsamer (Auslastung der 1080 bei rund 60%), praktisch unhörbar und wird mir sicherlich gute 2-3 Jahre dienen und wenn ich will, kann ich die DSR / Kantenglättung hoch jagen. 

Du kannst es ganz einfach entscheiden Auflösung auf 1280 runter und Deine Spiele zocken. Ist die CPU dann schnell genug, ist sie auch für ne 1080 schnell genug. Ist sie es nicht, dann ist sie es nicht.


----------



## guaneri (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wollte das ganze bewusst allgemeiner halten um keine elendslangen Postings zu erzeugen die vl gar nicht in den Thread passen. Mein Monitor gibt  FHD mit 60hz aus. Dazu kommt ein UHD TV mit HDR und nativen 100hz. Ergo würd ich die Karte unter verschiedenen Auflösungen mit verschiedenen Texturqualitätsstufen benutzen, je nach Titel und wo er ausgegeben wird. 

Mir ist klar, dass ich so gut wie jedes Setup in die Knie zwingen kann wenn ich die Einstellungen dementsprechend wähle, aber darauf wollte ich nie hinaus. Vermutlich hätte ich von Beginn weg präzisieren sollen was ich mit der Kombination aus CPU & GPU machen will und ob sich in diesem Szenario eine Limitierung ergibt? Das kann und konnte ich jedoch nicht weil ich nicht genau weiß welche Optionen mir offen stehen mit der zusätzlichen Leistung. Grob gesagt will ich ein flüssigen Spielen ab 60fps auf verschiedenen Auflösungen, je nachdem was möglich ist. Ich muss das Spiel nicht auf UHD ausgeben wenn die Framerates dadurch stark absinken. 
Grafikkarten tausche ich in der Regel so alle 2-3 Jahre? (gtx 580 > r9 290 > 1070/80) 

Und nachdem ich mich in der Materie bzgl CPU Limitierung nicht wirklich auskenne war mir auch nicht klar, dass meine Frage scheinbar weniger einfach zu beantworten ist als ich es vermutet hatte.


----------



## HisN (12. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist sie. Nimm die Graka einfach aus der Rechnung.
Stell die Auflösung und die Texturen in Deinem Lieblingsspiel(en) auf Minimum, schalte Anti-Aliasing, Ambient-Occlusion und Post-Prozessing aus, und sobald Deine aktuelle Graka keine 95% Auslastung mehr Anzeigt siehst Du wie viele FPS Deine CPU in Deiner Software schafft. Bei der Betrachtung ist die Graka völlig egal. Und dann überlegst Du Dir ob das für Dich ausreicht.


----------



## Bu11et (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat schon wer Infos bezüglich der 1080Ti gelessen? Irgendwie finde ich einfach keine Fakten geschweige den Releasedatum. Oder gabts danichts seitens Nvidia? 
Würde mir gerne den 34"er von Asus zulegen abermit ner 970er kann ich mir das wohl sparen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Bu11et schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Infos bezüglich der 1080Ti gelessen? Irgendwie finde ich einfach keine Fakten geschweige den Releasedatum. Oder gabts danichts seitens Nvidia?
> Würde mir gerne den 34"er von Asus zulegen abermit ner 970er kann ich mir das wohl sparen.



Frage das doch hier:


GTX 1080 Ti Laberthread


Das ist das richtige Unterforum


----------



## MfDoom (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sie ist schon draussen, heisst jetzt Titan Pascal und kostet etwas mehr


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weiß einer wie es mit dem Verbrauch der MSI 1070 Gaming X aussieht (Powertarget)? Laut PCGH ist der ja relativ hoch, aber gilt das auch für den Gaming und Silent Modus ? Afaik wurde ja nur im OC mode getestet.


----------



## Calderon00 (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Sie ist schon draussen, heisst jetzt Titan Pascal und kostet etwas mehr



Haha, also ist der Preis von der 980Ti jetzt quasi fast verdoppelt worden ?! 

Edit:



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie es mit dem Verbrauch der MSI 1070 Gaming X aussieht (Powertarget)? Laut PCGH ist der ja relativ hoch, aber gilt das auch für den Gaming und Silent Modus ? Afaik wurde ja nur im OC mode getestet.



Also je höher die Karte belastet wird, desto höher ist auch der Verbrauch. Wenn du sie also nicht forderst und nur browsing betreibst oder ein unanspruchvolles Spiel spielst, dann wird es nicht die volle Leistung benötigen und somit ist der Verbrauch geringer.
Ich hoffe ich hab deine Frage richtig verstanden


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne die frage Bezog sich schon auf Volllast. MSI hat ja verschiedene Modi nach denen sich der Takt richtet (Kann man in deren App auch einstellen OC, Gaming, Silent). Meine Frage wäre präziser ausgedrückt, ob auch das Powertarget sich damit verändert oder ob das weiter bei ca. 200W liegt oder abgestuft wird auf was weis ich 180W. Ich müsste es dann nämlich manuell auf ca. 160W runter regeln und das wäre, da auf dem Rechner kein Windows läuft ziemlich nervig. Da Boost 3.0 der eingestellte Takt ziemlich egal ist wäre das halt wichtig. 

Ich lese mich gerade überall durch wie MSI das mit den Modi hier gelöst hat und finde nicht die Infos die ich will.

Zum Thema 1080 Ti, ja die heißt jetzt Titan X (P) Shader ratio und Speicher ratio zur 1080 sind identisch zur 980 und 980Ti.


----------



## Calderon00 (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ohne es genau zu wissen, denke ich, dass der PT von MSI out-the-box bei deinen genannten 200W (oder wie viel MSI auch angibt) liegt. Bei OC Profil wird die Karte wahrscheinlich auch das komplette PT ausnutzen. Beim Profil Silent bspw. ist die Frage, ob er bis zu einer bestimmten Temp oder Belastung in diesem Profil bleibt und dann rausspringt um deinen Workflow nicht zu unterbrechen oder dich dann quasi drosselt und das angesetzte PT (sagen wir einfach mal 160W) einhält.
Besondern weiter gebracht habe ich dich nicht aber du könntest es ausprobieren, würde mich ebenfalls mal interessieren.


----------



## MfDoom (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Calderon00 schrieb:


> Haha, also ist der Preis von der 980Ti jetzt quasi fast verdoppelt worden ?!



Gäbe es ernstzunehmende konkurrenz wäre sie billiger. 
Das sie so schnell kommt lässt vermuten das sie sich schlechter verkaufen lässt wenn vega da ist, man will die Generation schneller abwickeln und die nächste parat haben wenn Amd soweit ist. Und dann wieder knapp schneller sein.


----------



## Blackout27 (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

8192MB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Asus GTX 1080 Strix für 575€ :o


----------



## Boarder1312 (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Unglaublich. Generell sind die Preise emenz gefallen.


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was ist los mit den Preisen? Kommt jetzt doch noch eine TI? Sind die Verkäufe schleppender?


----------



## Blackout27 (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was ist los mit den Preisen? Kommt jetzt doch noch eine TI? Sind die Verkäufe schleppender?



Ich hoffe auf die ti  

Man kann die Karte aber nicht kaufen sondern nur merken. Entweder ein Fehler oder die Preise gehen langsam dahin wo sie auch hingehören (und die die 1080ti kommt)


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist doch eh nicht lieferbar, von daher wertlos.


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Och, noch mal 100€ runter, Lieferung zu Weihnachten und ich wäre zufrieden


----------



## Simondasding (13. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab jetzt ne 1080 FTW bestellt wurde heute versendet. 

@guaneri : ich habe auch nen 3570k (4,3GHz) dann kann ich dir vlt paar Infos geben.


----------



## guaneri (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Super, freu mich drauf


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> 8192MB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix Aktiv PCIe 3.0
> 
> Asus GTX 1080 Strix für 575€ :o



Uuuund wieder hoch... Wer bei DEM Preis zugegriffen hat: GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!! Aktuelle wieder 770
8192MB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich vermute mal, dass die für den Preis niemand kriegt, weil MF sagen wird, dass es offensichtlich eine Fehlauszeichnung war.


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Keine Ahnung ob das so einfach geht... bin kein Rechtsexperte


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Falsch ettiketiert im Supermarkt ist auch Pech für den Verkäufer.
Wer weiss denn da genaueres zu dem Thema?


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schien wohl ein reguläres Angebot zu sein. Wer das gekauft hat, Glückwunsch.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das haben wir doch mittlerweile so oft hier gehabt.
Wenn man die Karte zu dem Preis kaufen will, drückst du auf bestellen.
Das ist dein Preisangebot. 
Erst wenn der Händler dem zustimmt, ist der Preis gültig. 
Auch wenn im Supermarkt der falsche Preis drauf ist, ist er erst gültig wenn der Kassierer Geld von dir will.


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hmm genau da bin ich mir eben unsicher... Wann wird ein Kaufvertrag geschlossen. 
Das Werbung mit Fehlern versehen sein kann und dieser Preis nicht bindend ist ist klar... Stichwort "Invitatio ad offerendum" ... aber in nem Shop ausgewiesene Preise die nicht z.B. um ne Zehnerpotenz abweichen...
Sei's drum... Wenn jemand nen Schnäppchen gemacht hat: Gut! ... ansonsten: schade!


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Hmm genau da bin ich mir eben unsicher... Wann wird ein Kaufvertrag geschlossen.



In dem Moment, in dem Dir der Shop die Bestellung per Mail bestätigt. Vorher machst Du als Kunde nur ein Angebot zum Kauf. Ist tatsächlich so.

Wenn Du eine (evtl. automatisierte) Bestellbestätigung mit genauer Aufstellung aller Preise und Kosten usw. bekommen hast, kann sich der Händler aber normalerweise nicht mehr rausreden.


----------



## Icedaft (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Interessant fand ich nur, das dieser "Preisausreißer" bei verschiedenen Shops stattfand...


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alle von der MF-Gruppe?


----------



## Watertouch (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich nur, das dieser "Preisausreißer" bei verschiedenen Shops stattfand...


Wenn es Compuland, DriveCity und Mindfactory waren brauchst du dich nicht wundern, alles das selbe


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Hmm genau da bin ich mir eben unsicher... Wann wird ein Kaufvertrag geschlossen.
> Das Werbung mit Fehlern versehen sein kann und dieser Preis nicht bindend ist ist klar... Stichwort "Invitatio ad offerendum" ... aber in nem Shop ausgewiesene Preise die nicht z.B. um ne Zehnerpotenz abweichen...
> Sei's drum... Wenn jemand nen Schnäppchen gemacht hat: Gut! ... ansonsten: schade!



Die Antwort sieht in den meisten Fällen so aus 



Spoiler



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten und Ihrer Bestellung zu Artikel Mushkin Reactor 1 TB (Artikelnummer: IMKMUC04).

Leider müssen wir Ihnen heute mitteilen, dass wir die von Ihnen bestellten Artikel nicht ausliefern können und den Auftrag stornieren. 

Sollte eine Stornierung Ihres Auftrags nicht mehr möglich sein, da bereits ein wirksamer Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist, wird auf diesem Weg der Kaufvertrag aufgrund eines Erklärungsirrtum angefochten. 

Aufgrund eines Datenfehlers wurde der von Ihnen bestellte Artikel zu einem falschen Preis beworben. 

Der Bundesgerichtshof hat im Urteil vom 26.01.2005- Az.: VIII ZR 79/04 entschieden, dass wer im Internet Waren aufgrund eines Softwarefehlers versehentlich zu billig anbietet, den zu dem vermeintlichen Schnäppchenpreis zustande gekommenen Kaufvertrag wegen Erklärungsirrtums (§ 119 Abs. 1 BGB) anfechten kann. 

Nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB kann, wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war (1. Alt.; Inhaltsirrtum) oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte (2. Alt.; Erklärungsirrtum), die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde. 

Zu keinem Zeitpunkt war es von unsere Seite beabsichtigt, den Artikel zu diesem Preis anzubieten, so dass wir gem. § 119 Abs. 1 Alt. 2 BGB aufgrund eines Erklärungsirrtums den Kaufvertrag zu oben benannten Auftrag anfechten. 

Unabhängig von der Frage eines rechtlich wirksamen Anfechtungsgrundes werden solche Fälle in der Praxis auch am § 242 BGB (Treu und Glauben) gemessen. Dabei wird insbesondere darauf abgestellt, wie hoch der Unterschied zwischen fehlerhaftem und regulärem Preis am Markt ist, und inwieweit ein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen seitens des Käufers vorhanden ist. 

Mushkin Reactor 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mushkin Reactor 1TB ab 265,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Vorliegend wich der fehlerhafte Preis erheblich vom marktüblichen Preis ab. Dies wurde auch zweifelsfrei bei der Bestellung bewusst von Ihnen wahrgenommen. 
Ein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen liegt daher sicherlich nicht vor, sondern das Erkennen eines Preisfehlers und dessen bewusste Ausnutzung. 

Aus oben benannten Gründen wird es zu einer Auslieferung der bestellten Ware nicht kommen. 

Für Rückfragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung. 

Alternate legt größten Wert auf Zuverlässigkeit und erstklassigen Kundenservice, das gute Verhältnis zu unseren Kunden schätzen wir sehr. 
Ihr Vertrauen möchten wir nicht verlieren und hoffen, dass Sie uns trotz dieser Unannehmlichkeit auch weiterhin als Kunde gewogen bleiben. 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und 
mit freundlichen Grüßen



Dagegen anzukämpfen könnte ein wenig schwierig werden und die Kosten dafür übersteigen fast immer den eigentlichen Streitwert ...


----------



## Simondasding (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also meine FTW ist da und in BF4 bremst der i5 3570k bei 4,3 GHz schonmal nix aus


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auf 720p schon [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bremst deine 1080 etwa aus?


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, wenn er in 4K Ultra auf nem 16er Server spielt, kann das durchaus sein.


----------



## Watertouch (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe ja auch zur Zeit einen i5 3570K und der bremst nicht merklich.
Jedoch spiele ich auch in 1440p.


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine gtx 1080 ist generell auch etwas schwach für 4K. Denke für mich war sie für wqhd ne gute Wahl 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, kommt auf die Software und die Einstellungen drauf an.


----------



## Simondasding (16. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So auch in Rainbow 6 bremst mein i5 nicht merklich hab zumindest immer um die 105 fps.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Simondasding schrieb:


> So auch in Rainbow 6 bremst mein i5 nicht merklich hab zumindest immer um die 105 fps.



Welche Auflösung? Denn meine GTX 1080 hält bei WQHD nicht mal 60 FPS, wenn ich alles aufdrehe 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simondasding (17. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Leider nur 1680x1050 :/ mein guter Monitor ist futsch gegangen und jetze muss ich so zocken, biss Ersatz da ist


----------



## target2804 (17. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja dann kein Wunder [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaVen_1988 (17. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hi,

ich hatte meine Pläne eine 1070 GTX zu kaufen bisher erstmal zurückgestellt, möchte das Thema jetzt aber wieder aufnehmen. 


Im Auge habe ich diese Modelle:

Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-1070-amp-extreme-zt-p10700b-10p-a1456755.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X8G
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V330-001R)

Palit 1070 Gamerock Premium
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/palit-geforce-gtx-1070-gamerock-premium-ne51070h15p2g-a1456802.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Über die Zotax AMP! Extreme konnte ich bereits viel Nachlesen, im Bezug auf Garantieabwicklung etc. Die Karte gehört wohl
zu den größten und schnellsten unter den 1070. 

Bei Mindfactory bin ich nun noch auf die MSI 1070 (siehe unten) gestoßen. Mir ist aufgefallen, das diese im Vergleich deutlich
mehr gekauft wurde. (Sofern man den angegebenen Verkaufszahlen traut und als Richtwert nehmen kann.)
 Da der Preis der beiden Karten fast identisch ist, stellt sich mir die Frage:

Wie ist die MSI 1070 im vgl. zur Zotac, im Bereich: Schnelligkeit, Lautstärke?

Aufgrund der Lieferzeit wäre die Palit Gamerock für mich eher nur die 3. Option. 

Netzteil ist auf jedenfall ausreichend 

Danke Euch


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (17. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Würde die EVGA FTW 1070 nehmen...
- Leise
- beste Garantie zum Endkunden
- großer Kühler
- mit Undervolting sehr effizient und kühl


----------



## Blackout27 (17. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kurze Frage an alle FTW Nutzer:

macht eurer Lüfter bei Erhöhung der rpm zwischen 20-30% auch so ein "komisches" pfeifartiges Geräusch für einen kurzen Moment (also wenn die Lüfter hoch drehen)? Es ist nicht wirklich laut aber wahrnehmbar.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RaVen_1988 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte meine Pläne eine 1070 GTX zu kaufen bisher erstmal zurückgestellt, möchte das Thema jetzt aber wieder aufnehmen.
> 
> ...



hab mir die Zotac gtx 1070 AMP Extreme geholt. Wirklich kühle Karte, sogar die beste meiner Meinung nach.
Vom Takt her schaffen eh alle die 2000Mhz und eben die Zotac Stock bei 65 ° (gute Gehäuselüftung voraus gesetzt).
Kundenservice eben genau gleich wie bei Evga. Sie tolerieren Kühlerwechesl, wenn der original Kühler bei Problem, also bei einer RMA wieder auf der Karte ist. 
Evga zieht auch die Garantie zurück sobald mechanische Fehler auftreten, wie alle Hersteller, und man hängt meiner Meinung nach nicht 30 min in der Warteschleife wie bei E***.
naja vielleicht bekommen hier auch welche Promotion, wen sie jemanden eine andrehen xD 

naja also wenn man bei Lufz bleibt Zotac, wenn wakü in Aussicht ist, EVGA, da eben Kühlkörper vorhanden sind und dann nur die SC



Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle FTW Nutzer:
> 
> macht eurer Lüfter bei Erhöhung der rpm zwischen 20-30% auch so ein "komisches" pfeifartiges Geräusch für einen kurzen Moment (also wenn die Lüfter hoch drehen)? Es ist nicht wirklich laut aber wahrnehmbar.


Bei der acx 3.0 habe ich zwischen 25-28 und zwischen 35-30 % pwm ein eigenartiges, leichtes surfen, was den eigentlichen Lüfter übertönt. Support sagt, ist normal, ich vermute, dass das die eigenfrequenz vom Lüfter ist. Danach ist alles ruhig bei mir. Beim mir laufen die Lüfter eh immer auf 42% ingame, damit die spawas schön kühl bleiben. Sind etwa 1200 rpm und immer noch leise.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle FTW Nutzer:
> 
> macht eurer Lüfter bei Erhöhung der rpm zwischen 20-30% auch so ein "komisches" pfeifartiges Geräusch für einen kurzen Moment (also wenn die Lüfter hoch drehen)? Es ist nicht wirklich laut aber wahrnehmbar.



Bei mir nicht.

@MPH_the_legend: Vielleicht hatte man auch einfach genug verschiedene Kartenmodelle, um beurteilen zu können was einem die besten Möglichkeiten bietet.
Wenn es dich aufregt für exzellente Garantieerfahrung 30 Minuten in der Warteschlange zu sein, würde ich mal nachdenken wie lange du bei diversen Händlern in der Warteschlange bist, denn Zotac bietet DIREKTEN Austausch erst NACH der "normalen" Garantie an. Sie selbst tauschen die Karten nur zum Beginn der erweiterten Garantie.

EVGA gibt einem einfach so viele Möglichkeiten, Dinge mit seiner GPU anzustellen, sodass ich einfach nur noch bei EVGA kaufe. Ne Promotionsprovision wäre was schönes.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man wie lange  man Bilder anglotzen kann um sich zwischen der Gainward Phoenix und der Super Jetstream zu entscheiden 
Die Jetstream sieht ja eigentlich etwas stylischer aus, aber wir mir schein sieht dieser spiegelnde Streifen Folie/Metall recht schnell etwas mitgenommen aus bzgl Kratzer etc. Da würde einen Widerverkauf doch schmälern


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Folie einfach drauflassen, sieht man beim EVGA Kühler auch nicht


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Man wie lange  man Bilder anglotzen kann um sich zwischen der Gainward Phoenix und der Super Jetstream zu entscheiden
> Die Jetstream sieht ja eigentlich etwas stylischer aus, aber wir mir schein sieht dieser spiegelnde Streifen Folie/Metall recht schnell etwas mitgenommen aus bzgl Kratzer etc. Da würde einen Widerverkauf doch schmälern



Also ich habe nicht lange geglotzt sondern die Palit GTX1080 Gamerock genommen ... Lag allerdings daran, dass ich nur einen kurzen Blick auf die Verfügbarkeit bei meinem Hardwaredealer werfen musst. 

Und bei meinem Wilden Farbenmix im Case war es sowieso egal ... Den sehe ich auch nur alle paar Monate beim Staubentfernen ... Ich brauche einfach kein Fenster zum Hardwarebetrachten. 
Obwohl es aktuell sehr nützlich wäre um zu kontrollieren ob die Grafikkarte noch da ist ... Bei der EVGA GTX980Ti SC hatte ich nie das "Problem" sie war ingame immer zu hören.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei der acx 3.0 habe ich zwischen 25-28 und zwischen 35-30 % pwm ein eigenartiges, leichtes surfen, was den eigentlichen Lüfter übertönt. Support sagt, ist normal, ich vermute, dass das die eigenfrequenz vom Lüfter ist. Danach ist alles ruhig bei mir. Beim mir laufen die Lüfter eh immer auf 42% ingame, damit die spawas schön kühl bleiben. Sind etwa 1200 rpm und immer noch leise.



So ist es bei mir auch. Naja habe 5 Jahre Garantie, falls es irgendwie schlimmer wird bzw. stört, muss EVGA eben einen neuen Kühler schicken. 
Es ist ja auch nicht wirklich laut aber ich wollte mal nach Haken ob es "normal/bekannt" ist


----------



## Narbennarr (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dieses Problem hatte schon der ACX 2.0 Kühler. Hatte deshalb vor dem Kauf bei EVGA nachgefragt im HWLUXX Forum. Der Mitarbeiter hatte mir versichert, das dies mit dem ACX 3.0 behoben wurde -> Pustekuchen. Deshalb bekommt EVGA auch erstmal kein Geld mehr von mir


----------



## Chinaquads (18. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Evga schrieb mir, das ich die Karte einschicken kann, sie sich aber nicht sicher sind, das sie da Problem lösen können. Ohne Custom lüfterkurve komme ich auch nicht in diese pwm Regionen. Daher überspringe ich einfach die betroffenen Stufen im afterburner.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab da ein Problem und zwar am Desktop wenn ich die Graka nicht auf Last nutzte bekomme ich so komische Bildaktualisierungen, sodass kurz ein paar Streifen durch das Bild gehen. Könnte dies am DVI Kabel liegen?
Nutze einen 144 Hz (DVI) und 60 Hz (HDMI) Monitor.
Ein Problem mit dem Treiber oder Graka schließe ich aus, da man dieses Problem nicht Screenscapturen kann, also am Video ist davon nichts zusehen.

Video


----------



## Narbennarr (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du bist nicht der einzige:
EVGA 1070 FTW mit komischen Bildfehlern

älteren Treiber mal probiert?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige:
> EVGA 1070 FTW mit komischen Bildfehlern
> 
> älteren Treiber mal probiert?


nein, muss ich dies wieder mittels DDU tun?


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Muss man nicht.
Man kann wenn man möchte


----------



## Calderon00 (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei der acx 3.0 habe ich zwischen 25-28 und zwischen 35-30 % pwm ein eigenartiges, leichtes surfen, was den eigentlichen Lüfter übertönt. Support sagt, ist normal, ich vermute, dass das die eigenfrequenz vom Lüfter ist. Danach ist alles ruhig bei mir. Beim mir laufen die Lüfter eh immer auf 42% ingame, damit die spawas schön kühl bleiben. Sind etwa 1200 rpm und immer noch leise.



Kann man mit bisschen Fantasie das Geräusch damit vergleichen, dass etwas den Lüfter beim drehen berührt ?
Wenn ja, dann hatte ich dieses Geräusch auch schon mal bemerkt aber bei höheren Drehzahlen, lediglich auch nur ein mal.
Ansonsten eben mal deine 2 Lüfterintervalle ausprobiert und bei mir ist nichts zu hören


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Muss man nicht.
> Man kann wenn man möchte


also einfach neuen deinstallieren und neuen drüber installieren?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Calderon00 (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Würde ich jetzt mal sagen


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibts zu der KFA 1070 ex Infos? Ich weiß bereits von den min. 50% Lüfterdrehzahl und dass die Lüfter im Idle weiterdrehen. Hab ich sonstige Probleme zu erwarten? Bei 400€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen. 
Bitte keine Garantie / Gewährleistungnachteile zu der EVGA ansprechen, die kenn ich...


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du hast sie anscheinend doch schon gekauft, warum fragst du dann noch?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nun weil die Karte noch unterwegs ist und ich 2Wochen Zeit hab Szenarien zu testen um mögliche Probleme mit der Karte rechtzeitig zu erkennen und entsprechend zu reklamieren.

Wenn ich in 4Wochen eigene unbekannte Probleme hab, wollt ihr sicher genauso darüber lesen?!

Infos oder nur Spam?
Youtube und Google haben mir jedenfalls sehr wenig zu genau dieser Karte sagen können, darum frage ich hier.


----------



## Domeopc (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine Frage, mit wieviel Fps kann ich auf einen UHD TV spielen mit dem Hdmi 2.0b von der gtx 1070? Danke im voraus


----------



## HisN (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zwischen 6 und 700. Abhängig von Software und Settings. Aber das willst Du bestimmt nicht wissen.
Würdest Du eventuell die Frage genauer stellen, so dass sie jemand der nicht in Deinen Kopf schauen kann auch die Möglichkeit bekommt sie in irgend einer Form vernünftig zu beantworten?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und bei meiner Frage?


----------



## HisN (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn einer die Karte hat, wird er sich bestimmt melden.


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vielleicht hilft dir das. Ist zwar ne 1080 aber von KFA.

KFA2 GTX 1080 Hall of Fame Test-Video: Unboxing, Leistungstest, OC-Potenzial


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das. Ist zwar ne 1080 aber von KFA.
> 
> KFA2 GTX 1080 Hall of Fame Test-Video: Unboxing, Leistungstest, OC-Potenzial



Finde den Unterschied: KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC (70NSH6DHL4EK) Preisvergleich | CHECK24 

Dieser Test wird ihm genauso weit helfen wie der Tests eines AUDI 6 wenn er einen Golf kaufen will.  <- Ich konnte dem Autovergleich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nachteil wenn die GPU nur mit PCIe 2.0 @16 Lanes läuft laut GPU-Z? Obwohl der Slot 3.0 unterstützt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nachteil wenn die GPU nur mit PCIe 2.0 @16 Lanes läuft laut GPU-Z? Obwohl der Slot 3.0 unterstützt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte einmal das Fragezeichen daneben anklicken und den Test starten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackravion (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme von Zotac zu holen, bin mir jedoch unsicher wegen meinem Gehäuse  
bzw. dem AirFlow. Habe vor einigen Monaten ein Teil des Festplattenkäfigs rausgeworfen, da alles durch SSD ersetzt. 

Baue ich nun die Zotac ein, habe ich zwischen Grafikkarte und Blech (Laufwerksschacht) nur knapp 1cm Luft. 
Sind die Gedanken bzgl. eines "schlechteren" Air-Flows berechtigt, oder eher vernachlässigbar?

Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

4x Gehäuselüfter sind verbaut. 
- 1x unten; Luftstrom -> rein
- 1x oben hinten; Luftstrom -> raus
- 2x im Gehäusedeckel -> raus

CPU-Kühler ist ein _Thermalright __True Spirit 140._

 Danke Euch


----------



## Andregee (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nachteil wenn die GPU nur mit PCIe 2.0 @16 Lanes läuft laut GPU-Z? Obwohl der Slot 3.0 unterstützt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube bei Nvidia muss man einen Patch installieren um PCI E 3.0 auf Sandy E nutzen zu können.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Andregee schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Nvidia muss man einen Patch installieren um PCI E 3.0 auf Sandy E nutzen zu können.


Meine CPU unterstützt nur PCIe 2.0 laut Intel Ark xD

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann geht auch nur PCIe 2.0.
Hast max vielleicht 5% weniger Leistung.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Meine CPU unterstützt nur PCIe 2.0 laut Intel Ark xD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Einfach diesen Patch per Admin ausführen und schon klappts mit PCIe 3.0. Neustart nicht vergessen! 
Geforce Gen3 Support On X79 Platform | NVIDIA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muß aber bei jedem Treiberwechsel erneut ausgeführt werden


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und ist auch nicht garantiert das es klappt.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und ist auch nicht garantiert das es klappt.



Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit.
Hat bis jetzt noch mit jeder Karte und mit jedem Treiber funktioniert.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Einfach diesen Patch per Admin ausführen und schon klappts mit PCIe 3.0. Neustart nicht vergessen!
> Geforce Gen3 Support On X79 Platform | NVIDIA
> 
> 
> ...



Funktioniert
tz habe ich noch immer die Bildfehler


----------



## DaHell63 (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Funktioniert
> tz habe ich noch immer die Bildfehler



Flackert das Bild auch wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist?
Denn laut HT4u kann bei Multimonitor genau dazu kommen.

"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA Pascal-Architektur: GeForce GTX 1060, 1070 und 1080 im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Blu-ray-Wiedergabe – Multi-Monitor-Betrieb (Seite 15) - HT4U.net

ob das jetzt behoben ist, können Dir vielleicht andere User die eine GTX 1070 mit 2 Monitoren betreiben sagen.

Hoffentlich findest Du eine Lösung


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Flackert das Bild auch wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist?
> Denn laut HT4u kann bei Multimonitor genau dazu kommen.
> 
> "
> ...



werde ich dann versuchen

habe jetzt bei der Installation vom 368.81 diesen Skriptfehler, bzw hatte ich auch schon bei der Installation vom aktuellsten Treiber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß jemand was dies heißt?


----------



## MDJ (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> werde ich dann versuchen
> 
> habe jetzt bei der Installation vom 368.81 diesen Skriptfehler, bzw hatte ich auch schon bei der Installation vom aktuellsten Treiber.
> 
> ...



Hattest du den Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert, im abgesicherten Modus?
Geht über DVI nicht nur 60Hz? Guck mal, wieviel im Treiber eingestellt ist.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MDJ schrieb:


> Hattest du den Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert, im abgesicherten Modus?
> Geht über DVI nicht nur 60Hz? Guck mal, wieviel im Treiber eingestellt ist.



Ne hab eine Neuinstallation mittels Nvidia Treiber gemacht.
Ahm sind 144hz laut Treiber.
Hab mir jetzt mal ein DisplayPortkabel bestellt und wenn ich Zeit hab, dann mach ich noch einen CleanInstall.

Da die Graka jetzt nicht mehr heruntertaktet, sprich Coretakt bleibt bei 1000 MHZ und Vram bei 4104 Mhz, da hab ich jetzt auch keine Bildfehler mehr, weil Vram eben über 4000 Mhz bleibt.


----------



## MDJ (20. September 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Achso, du kannst bei dem ein anderes Kabel, anstatt eines DVIs auch ein DP anschließen? Dann würde ich dies auch erstmal testen. Zusätzlich würd ich mit DDU den Treiber entfernen und sauber neu installieren.
Hatte bei einer Grafikkarte auch mal (seltenes) Flackern und gelegentliche Blackscreens, die 1-3 Sekunden anhielten und sporadisch auftraten. In meinem Fall lag es tatsächlich am Treiber. Hatte auch den DDU genutzt und eine andere Treiberversion installiert, seitdem hatte ich keine Probleme mehr. Vielleicht ist es bei dir auch nur so eine Kleinigkeit. Drück die Daumen


----------



## addicTix (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist es denn nicht eigentlich irgendwie möglich, den Takt zu locken?
Also, ich muss ja auf 2126 MHz übertakten wenn ich 2100 MHz haben will unter 60°C (was die Karte bei den meisten GPU lastigen spielen wird). Davor, also bei unter 60°C ist sie halt erst bei 2112 MHz und dann bei 2126 MHz.
Aber kann man das dann nicht irgendwie locken, dass sie bei unter 60°C auch maximal bis 2100 MHz geht?
Das rumtakten je nach Temperatur kommt ja von GPU Boost 3.0, deswegen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es nicht möglich ist den Takt so zu locken, dass er bei höheren Temperaturen auch nicht runtergeht. Also das er bei 70°C dann auch bei 2100 MHz bleibt.
Es müsste doch aber möglich sein, den Takt so zu fixieren, dass er bei kälteren Temperaturen als 60°C trotzdem bei 2100 MHz bleibt und nicht auf 2126 MHz geht, oder nicht?


----------



## HisN (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nö, die Karte wird immer so weit boosten wie sie nur irgendwie kann sobald Last gefordert ist. Boost 3.0 Hallo.

Deine Regler sind die Base-Clock, das Temp-Target, das Power-Target und die Spannung.
Mehr haste ja nicht.

Du kannst ja das Temp-Target auf 60° stellen und die Clock auf die 60° anpassen.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gibts zu der KFA 1070 ex Infos? Ich weiß bereits von den min. 50% Lüfterdrehzahl und dass die Lüfter im Idle weiterdrehen. Hab ich sonstige Probleme zu erwarten? Bei 400€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
> Bitte keine Garantie / Gewährleistungnachteile zu der EVGA ansprechen, die kenn ich...



KFA2 GTX 1070 FPS Probleme - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Ist es denn nicht eigentlich irgendwie möglich, den Takt zu locken?
> Also, ich muss ja auf 2126 MHz übertakten wenn ich 2100 MHz haben will unter 60°C (was die Karte bei den meisten GPU lastigen spielen wird). Davor, also bei unter 60°C ist sie halt erst bei 2112 MHz und dann bei 2126 MHz.
> Aber kann man das dann nicht irgendwie locken, dass sie bei unter 60°C auch maximal bis 2100 MHz geht?
> Das rumtakten je nach Temperatur kommt ja von GPU Boost 3.0, deswegen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es nicht möglich ist den Takt so zu locken, dass er bei höheren Temperaturen auch nicht runtergeht. Also das er bei 70°C dann auch bei 2100 MHz bleibt.
> Es müsste doch aber möglich sein, den Takt so zu fixieren, dass er bei kälteren Temperaturen als 60°C trotzdem bei 2100 MHz bleibt und nicht auf 2126 MHz geht, oder nicht?



Warum? Stört dich dass die Werte im OSD unterschiedlich sind? Kleiner Tipp ... OSD abschalten. 

Gameplay- und FPS-technisch hat das 0 Einfluss zumindest keinen den du oder jemand anderes ohne OSD festellen könnte.

Diese OSD-Fixiertheit bei vielen hier im Forum sollte man mal untersuchen ... Die Ergebnisse würde mich mal brennend interessieren.
Ich bin froh, wenn ich das Teil demnächst wieder deaktivieren kann ... Befinde mich zur Zeit nur in einer Einstellungsphase. (Wechsel von FullHD auf WQHD. Monitor kommt wahrscheinlich am Wochenende).


----------



## -Shorty- (20. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> KFA2 GTX 1070 FPS Probleme - ComputerBase Forum


Vielen Dank dafür, genau sowas hab ich gesucht, gab da wirklich noch nicht viel im Netz bisher. Freitag kann ich von meiner berichten.

Danke nochmal.  
Klingt aber alles sehr extrem da, na mal sehen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. September 2016)

Wenn ich nochmal OT für einen guten Zweck sprechen darf 

Denkt alle daran ... Unser Event *"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2016* startet um Mitternacht  (Für Enthusiasten schon 1min zuvor  ) 

>>> HIER <<< nochmal alle Informationen kurz zusammengefasst 

Helfen wir uns gegenseitig, solche heimtückischen Krankheiten für die Zukunft in den Griff zu bekommen 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür, genau sowas hab ich gesucht, gab da wirklich noch nicht viel im Netz bisher. Freitag kann ich von meiner berichten.
> 
> Danke nochmal.
> Klingt aber alles sehr extrem da, na mal sehen.



Ich hab zwar die 1080 der Hall of Fame, aber ich kann schwer vorstellen, dass die Karte so schlecht ist, wie Sie dort hingestellt wird ... 
Nur weil irgendwer aus dem Bauch heraus Vermutungen in den Raum stellt und andererseits gleich nach Alternativen Fragt  ... Mag sich bei sowas jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden ...

Mein Cousin hat die 1070 HoF (gewechselt von einer R9 290 Vapor-X) und ist mit Ihr sehr sehr zufrieden mit Ihr ... Rein optisch sieht die sogar echt besser aus, als die 1080  HoF


----------



## Calderon00 (21. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die KFA2 1070HoF ist echt verdammt hübsch! Dachte KFA hat keine Ahnung wie man Design überhaupt buchstabiert 

Auf den Bildern von der Homepage sieht es danach aus, also ob die Karte noch eine "Frontplate" hätte? Weil Wärme dadurch noch gleichmäßiger/besser abgebaut werden würde


----------



## Naitor-X (21. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Leute, welche GTX 1070 OC könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich bin gerade an meinem Projekt Gaming -PC dran und baue ihn komplett selbst zusammen. Die GPU wird in Verbindung mit einem 6700k laufen.  Danke lg Clemens


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt wenige die man* nicht* empfehlen kann.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt hier im Forum etliche kaufberatungsthreads bez Kauf einer 1070. Lese die mal. Steht genug Infos drinnen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Naitor-X schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, welche GTX 1070 OC könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich bin gerade an meinem Projekt Gaming -PC dran und baue ihn komplett selbst zusammen. Die GPU wird in Verbindung mit einem 6700k laufen.  Danke lg Clemens



Nimm ne EVGA, den Service wirst du da im Schadensfall keinesfalls vermissen.
Die 1070 FTW ist erste Sahne.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sagt mal, paßt der Morpheus auf die 1080? Ref und Costm.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Versuchs einfach mal, kannst den Morpheus ja zurück senden, nur eben nicht die WL Pads drankleben, sonst geht das nicht mehr .


----------



## Schmenki (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe den Morpheus auf meiner ACX3 SC montiert welche im ReferenzDesign ist. Passt ohne Probleme.
Einfach alten Kühler abmontieren den Morpheus draufschrauben und fertig.
Backplate und Frontplate musste ich nicht mal demontieren.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal wieder eine Frage 

Und zwar stürzt mir ab und an Tom Calncy´s Rainbow Six Siege ab, das Bild und der Ton frieren einfach ein und die GPU Auslastung fällt auf 0 - 4 %. Danach muss ich in den Taskmanager und die .exe beenden. Im Firestrike läuft die GPU ohne Probleme durch. Die Graka ist Stock also ich habe an ihr noch nichts verändert außer die Lüfterkurve. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Graka läuft sofort in das Voltage Limit.

Coretakt: 2012 Mhz
Voltage: 1.068
Vram: 4104 Mhz (2052Mhz)

Wie kann ich die Graka sonst auf Stabilität prüfen (Welche Programme) bzw Fehler ausschließen wie Spannung, Takt usw


----------



## McRoll (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Naitor-X schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, welche GTX 1070 OC könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich bin gerade an meinem Projekt Gaming -PC dran und baue ihn komplett selbst zusammen. Die GPU wird in Verbindung mit einem 6700k laufen.  Danke lg Clemens



Ich würd dir zu der Gainward Golden Phoenix raten, da ich diese seit einigen Tagen ausgiebig ausfahre und von dem Kühler begeistert bin. Die Karte ist extremst leise (in weniger anspruchsvollen Spielen kühlt sie sogar passiv) und bleibt schön kühl. Preistechnisch bewegt sie sich auch im mittleren Bereich (~450€) zwischen den billigsten und den teuersten Varianten.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Falls du Just Cause 3 hast, mal damit in 4K probieren. Dying Light geht auch noch.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe den Morpheus auf meiner ACX3 SC montiert welche im ReferenzDesign ist. Passt ohne Probleme.
> Einfach alten Kühler abmontieren den Morpheus draufschrauben und fertig.
> Backplate und Frontplate musste ich nicht mal demontieren.



Meinst du diesen? 

RAIJINTEK Morpheus II Heatpipe VGA Kuhler


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen?
> 
> RAIJINTEK Morpheus II Heatpipe VGA Kuhler



Der 1er passt auch drauf.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Frage
> 
> Und zwar stürzt mir ab und an Tom Calncy´s Rainbow Six Siege ab, das Bild und der Ton frieren einfach ein und die GPU Auslastung fällt auf 0 - 4 %. Danach muss ich in den Taskmanager und die .exe beenden. Im Firestrike läuft die GPU ohne Probleme durch. Die Graka ist Stock also ich habe an ihr noch nichts verändert außer die Lüfterkurve.
> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Graka läuft sofort in das Voltage Limit.



Auch wenn die Karte Stock ist schau mal ob du Micron VRam hast, da die Zotac bereits OCten Vram hat kann das durchaus Probleme machen. Wenn ja einfach mal runter Takten, wenn es daran liegt Karte austauschen. 
Ansonsten hilft nur Ausprobieren mit Core Takt, Spannung etc. dafür am besten Afterburner oder das Zotac Tool. Dann mit Spielen bei denen es Probleme gibt testen... wenn du die Karte runter Takten kannst wie du willst und es sich immer noch nicht bessert, liegt es wahrscheinlich am Treiber oder Spiel solange die Karte in anderen Anwendungen gut läuft. 

Zotac gibt auch einfach nur relativ Starkes OC (früher auch mal mit viel zu viel Spannung) auf irgend welche Karten und hofft dann das die zuverlässig laufen von daher


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Karte Stock ist schau mal ob du Micron VRam hast, da die Zotac bereits OCten Vram hat kann das durchaus Probleme machen. Wenn ja einfach mal runter Takten, wenn es daran liegt Karte austauschen.
> Ansonsten hilft nur Ausprobieren mit Core Takt, Spannung etc. dafür am besten Afterburner oder das Zotac Tool. Dann mit Spielen bei denen es Probleme gibt testen... wenn du die Karte runter Takten kannst wie du willst und es sich immer noch nicht bessert, liegt es wahrscheinlich am Treiber oder Spiel solange die Karte in anderen Anwendungen gut läuft.
> 
> Zotac gibt auch einfach nur relativ Starkes OC (früher auch mal mit viel zu viel Spannung) auf irgend welche Karten und hofft dann das die zuverlässig laufen von daher



Ja hab Micron Vram 

Ja ich takte mal runter auf Stock Vram Speed.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Woran erkenne ich Vram von Micron?
Kann man das per Software auslesen?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich Vram von Micron?
> Kann man das per Software auslesen?


GPU - Z auslesen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bitte nicht schon wieder Samsung vs Micron.
Ja der Micron RAM lässt sich in der Regel nicht so hoch übertakten aber schlecht ist er nicht. Zudem, es ist Massenproduktion, da kann es immer wieder mal vorkommen das was nicht zu 100% stimmt.

Teste bitte mal ob das bei jeder 3D Anwendung bei dir vorkommt.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Versuchs einfach mal, kannst den Morpheus ja zurück senden, nur eben nicht die WL Pads drankleben, sonst geht das nicht mehr .



anders rum  1080 zurück, der Morpheus ist auf der 980ti drauf. Bin noch am schauen ob sich der Wechsel lohnt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder Samsung vs Micron.
> Ja der Micron RAM lässt sich in der Regel nicht so hoch übertakten aber schlecht ist er nicht. Zudem, es ist Massenproduktion, da kann es immer wieder mal vorkommen das was nicht zu 100% stimmt.
> 
> Teste bitte mal ob das bei jeder 3D Anwendung bei dir vorkommt.



Doch Samsung vs Micron ist ok wenn der Micron Ram das Werks OC nicht mitmacht  
Sieht man auch bei den MSI und EVGA FTW Karten selbst ab Factory macht Micron bei überraschend vielen Leuten Probleme. Garantie aufs OC gibt es nicht, aber aufs Werks OC allemal. 
(Beziehe mich auf die Leute die die FTW ganz leicht übertaktet haben, da gab es schon fälle die unter den Zotac Raten abgeschmiert sind also nicht mal 100mhz)

Es gibt auch Leute bei denen macht angeblich der Micron Ram die Nvidia vorgaben nicht stabil mit... Niemand beschwert sich über das OC Potential sondern darüber, dass der Ram in seltenen Fällen nicht einmal @Stock 100% zuverlässig leistet.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder Samsung vs Micron.
> Ja der Micron RAM lässt sich in der Regel nicht so hoch übertakten aber schlecht ist er nicht. Zudem, es ist Massenproduktion, da kann es immer wieder mal vorkommen das was nicht zu 100% stimmt.
> 
> Teste bitte mal ob das bei jeder 3D Anwendung bei dir vorkommt.



Ne Samsung oder Micron is mir egal, ich will nur das die Graka Stock Stable läuft bzw auf 2000 Mhz optimieren nur, wenn mir die Graka schon stock abschmiert, dann passt da was nicht.

Und nein bis jetzt ist nur Rainbow Six abgeschmiert.

Alles mit Rainbow Six getestet.
Ich hab sie jetzt mal leicht übertaktet um zu sehen, ob dies wirklich am Speicher usw liegt. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Graka bei 2072 Mhz ( +50 im AB) und 4303 Mhz ( +200 im AB) ins Powertraget Limit, TempLimit und VoltageLimit rennt, wieso Temp- und Powerlimit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 15 min pendelt sich die Karte bei 2063 Mhz ( +50 Mhz im AB) und 4303 Mhz ( +200 im AB) ein und läuft nur mehr ins VoltageLimit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, meine Graka wird in Spielen oder Firestrike nie zu 99 Prozent ausgelastet, sondern nur 98 durchgehend,  es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich im CPU Limit bin oder?
CPU -> i7-3930k -> 4,2 GHZ -> 1,242 V

Und einmal hatte ich bis jetzt einen Bluescreen mit " DPC Watchdog Violation" weiß jemand was das ist?

Und das die Graka im Idle nicht mit dem Core und Vram runtertaktet, wenn man einen 60 Hz und einen 144 Hz betreibt, weiß ich schon, dies ist ja ein Treiberproblem.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen
Langsam bin ich verwirrt, da irgendwie nichts mehr passt und funktioniert seit meinem GPU Upgrade


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

DPC Watchdog Violation kann alles sein, von Treiber über Software hin zu nem Hardware defekt. 
Und das mit den Limits ist seit Boost 3.0 eh etwas überholt, würde da nicht viel drauf geben.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin ich vielleicht doch im CPU Limit, oder wie lässt sich dies erklären?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den roten 1ern im oberen Bild hatte ich die Settings wie in Bild (1) dabei brach die GPU Last im Benchmark von Rainbow kurz auf bis zu 88 % ein und die CPU Last ging hoch auf 73%. Die durchschnittlichen FPS lagen bei 134.

Bild (1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim roten 2er im ersten Bild hatte ich die Settings wie in Bild (2) dabei blieb die GPU Last im Benchmark von rainbow bei 99 % und die CPU Last war nie höher als 48 %. Die durchschnittlichen FPS lagen bei 59 FPS.

Bild (2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU settings:

Core ->2126 Mhz
Vram -> 4354Mhz
Ein Multiplayermatch war nicht stable, Bild frierte wieder ein.

Bin ich bei geringeren Grafikeinstellungen im CPU LIMIT?


----------



## Schlumpfbert (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe seit gestern die KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX und bin absolut begeistert.
ich komme von einer 8 Jahre alten 260 GTX und das ist natürlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. An sich wollte ich eine RX 480, hatte sie auch, aber leider war sie fehlerhaft, und da habe ich mich kurzerhand für die 1070 umentschieden, die zwar nochmal einiges teurer, das aber auch wert ist. Übertakten mir gleichzeitigem undervolten ist kein Problem, ich habe gestern mal auf die Schnelle 2000 MHz mit 1V und den RAM auf 4200 MHz gemacht und alles gut, ob ich die Grenzen weiter auslote muss ich schauen, alles weitere dürfte nur noch messbar aber nicht mehr fühlbar sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die LEDs komplett deaktiviere? Es gibt für die Karte dieses Xtreme Tuner Plus Tool, damit hatte es auf Anhieb nicht funktioniert.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke für dein Bericht. Wie ist deine subjektive Wahrnehmung zur Lautstärke und Spulenfiepen?
Kanns kaum erwarten morgen meine KFA1070 ex zu testen.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr leise, im Idle schalten die Lüfter komplett ab, auch unter Last kann man sie kaum hören, allerdings sind meine Gehäuselüfter nicht temperaturgeregelt, die laufen immer mit 1200 Umdrehungen, die muss ich mal irgendwann tauschen.
Mit dem MSI Afterburner kann mal ja alles sehr schön einstellen, Takt, Spannung, Lüfter etc.
Spulenfiepen konnte ich auch keines hören, ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden und kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum man mehr Geld für eine andere 1070 ausgeben sollte.


----------



## Calderon00 (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe mit der EVGA 1070 SC den Samsung VRAM und der machte bis zu +700 (oder sogar 750) mit. Aber irgendwie hat mir das ganze OC vom VRAM nicht allzu viel Leistung gebracht ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Ich habe seit gestern die KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX und bin  absolut begeistert. Ich komme von einer 8 Jahre alten 260 GTX und das  ist natürlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


Na das nenn ich mal ein Upgrade & Glückwunsch zu dem Kärtchen. 
Schau mal, dass die Extreme-Tuner Soft auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist & in diesem Progi sollte sich eigentlich die Beleuchtung regeln oder deaktivieren lassen ...


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schlumpfbert schrieb:


> Sehr leise, im Idle schalten die Lüfter komplett ab, auch unter Last kann man sie kaum hören, allerdings sind meine Gehäuselüfter nicht temperaturgeregelt, die laufen immer mit 1200 Umdrehungen, die muss ich mal irgendwann tauschen.
> Mit dem MSI Afterburner kann mal ja alles sehr schön einstellen, Takt, Spannung, Lüfter etc.
> Spulenfiepen konnte ich auch keines hören, ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden und kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum man mehr Geld für eine andere 1070 ausgeben sollte.



Ach echt, mein letzter Stand war, dass die Lüfter idle weiterdrehen und 50%PWM Signal Minimum ist. Frag mich nicht aus welcher Review das noch war... gut zu wissen dass dem wohl doch nicht so ist. Danke nochmal und viel Spaß, deine 260 hat aber lang gehalten, Respekt.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine 260 tut immer noch, aber langsam habe ich doch mal Lust auf neuere Spiele. Früher hatte ich viel Quake 3 gespielt, dann viel WoW und Diablo 3, da hatte das immer ausgereicht. Aer jetzt schiele ich auf Star Citizen, und da muss einfach was potenteres her, und dass ich jetzt quasi bei allen Spielen alles auf maximum Settings stellen kann ist natürlich klasse. Doom sieht schon verdammt gut aus und ich freue mich schon auf Witcher 3, da überlege ich grad, ob ich die ersten beiden Teile noch spielen sollte oder nicht.

Hm, Xtreme Tuner Plus habe ich die aktuelle Version, da muss ich nochmal schauen, wo das Problem sein könnte. Evt. geht das nur für die LED vorne aber nicht für die rote "Beleuchtung"?

Die Lüfter sind im Idle definitiv aus, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das mal mit einer BIOS Version geändert wurde. A propos, gibt es eigentlich auch mal neuere BIOS Versionen, die man selbst installieren kann?
Die Lüfterkurve kann man wie gesagt mit MSI Afterburner sehr gut anpassen inkl. Hysterese, da muss ich noch etwas feintuning betreiben, denn out of the Box ist es wie bei vielen Karten so, dass die Lüfter kurz vor dem Komplkettstop eine Zeitlang kurz angehen, aus, an, aus, bis sie dann komplett aus bleiben.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Witcher3 wird Dich plätten(^^) & das Game ist mMn eine wahre Perle. Da wird eine Menge geboten & umfangreich ist das gute Stück ebenfalls. Welche weitere Hardware/Config befeuert denn dein neues Kärtchen?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Auch wenn es da jetzt einen Aufschrei geben sollte. Die ersten beiden Teile vom Witcher waren sehr gute Spiele ihrer Zeit und allein für die Story kann man die schon spielen, aber vom Gameplay kann der erste Teil heutzutage ein wenig hölzern wirken. Falls du eine Art Bundle kaufen kannst nimm sie mit, der 3te Teil ist für mich aber der spielerisch  schönste und umfangreichste. Das soll die Vorgänger nicht schmälern, der 3te ist einfach sehr nah am "perfekten Solospiel".

Sry 4 OT, weiter mit 1070/1080.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hatte das Bundle im Steam Summer Sale gekauft, habe also alle.

Meine restliche Hardware ist ein i5 6600 mit 16GB RAM, das hatte ich bereits im Frühjahr aufgerüstet, aber es gab da noch keine Grafikkarte, die mir zugesagt hatte, ich konnte aber mit dem Rest nicht warten, es sollte aber gut zusammen passen.

Stören tut mich nur, dass Nvidia kein Freesync unterstützt, ich habe zwar noch nicht vor den Monitor zu tauschen, aber in Zukunft könnte das mal ein Thema sein. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Nvidia das mal per Treiber nachreichen würde, selbst wenn sie es könnten. Dann sah Maxwell bei den Low Level APIs ziemlich alt aus, aber mit Pascal ist es ja zumindest besser geworden, denn dass DX12 und Vulkan in Zukunft der Standard sein werden, steht ja außer Frage. Und wenn ich diese Karte wieder 8 Jahre behalten sollte, ist das schon ein wichtiger Punkt. Ich gehe zumindest nicht davon aus, dass die RX 480 mal gleich schnell wie die 1070 sein wird, aber an der 1060 wird sie bestimmt mal vorbeiziehen, wenn die Programmierer später aus den neuen Engines alles rausholen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da hast eine gute Basis & da freut sich deine 1070er ...^^
Adaptive-Sync wird kommen, die Frage ist nur wann? Mit DP 1.3/4 sind die Voraussetzungen zumindest erfüllt & wenn Intel diesen Standard ebenfalls unterstützt, wird es vermutlich nicht mehr soo lange dauern. Ich denke mal, spätestens mit Volta wird nVidia "zweigleisig fahren" & beide Techniken parallel unterstützen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schlumpfbert schrieb:


> Sehr leise, im Idle schalten die Lüfter komplett ab



Oha 

Deine 1070 HoF schaltet die Lüfter im Idle komplett ab ???Men Cousin hat nämlich ebenfalls ne 1070 HoF und wartet sehnsüchtig auf solch ein BIOS ...

Hat irgendwer von euch ne Idee, wo man das neue BIOS herbekommt ???

Anbei mal die Frage ... Gibt es auch ein solches BIOS für die 1080 HoF ???


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Er hat eine KFA 1070 ex oc. Nicht die HoF Variante.
Möglicherweise klärt das die 2te Frage gleich mit.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

AAAAh, meine Gamerock 1080 hat auch Micron DDR5x!

So ne driss. deswegen kann ich ihn nur wirksam auf 520mhz (2x 260) übertakten.

Scheint Palit wohl doch zu sparen.
Und das für 749€ (damals)


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Palit hat Samsung und ist "nur" ne 1070 Super Jetstream.
Mit sparen hat das nichts zu tun, es wird genommen was da ist.
Solange der Speicher den Werkstakt stabil hält, kann der von mir aus auch von Haribo kommen.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Grad nochmal getestet, ich kann dieLED  wirklich mit Xtreme Tuner Plus abschalten, was ich aber meinte ist das deutlich hellere rote Licht unter den Lüftern, das scheint dann wohl immer.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja die roten LED's an den Lüftern sind meines Wissens fix.


----------



## FortuneHunter (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> AAAAh, meine Gamerock 1080 hat auch Micron DDR5x!
> 
> So ne driss. deswegen kann ich ihn nur wirksam auf 520mhz (2x 260) übertakten.
> 
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich einen anderen Hersteller als Micron für DDR5*X?*


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Noch nicht, glaube ich.


----------



## Calderon00 (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Überrascht mich jetzt, dass es keine anderen Hersteller für GDDR5X Speicher gibt. Dachte dass zumindest Samsung oder so,  der schon ewig für GraKa Speicher produziert mitmischen kann


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine Palit hat Samsung und ist "nur" ne 1070 Super Jetstream.
> Mit sparen hat das nichts zu tun, es wird genommen was da ist.
> Solange der Speicher den Werkstakt stabil hält, kann der von mir aus auch von Haribo kommen.



Ich finde das auch aber  mit der Einschränkung, dass es bei FTW, MSI Gaming Z etc. Karten  ein Unding/peinlich ist schlecht Taktbaren Ram zu verbauen, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## DARPA (22. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GDDR5X wurde von Micron und nV entwickelt. Daher wird es wohl Micron only bleiben, auch wenn G5X JEDEC spezifiziert ist. 
Samsung konzentriert sich eher auf GDDR6 bzw. wie Hynix auf HBM.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schlussfolgerung: Man wird keine GTX1080 oder Titan X(P) auf dem Markt finden, die anderen Speicher als Micron-Speicher verbaut haben. Nur zur Info für diejenigen die jetzt eine wilde 14 Tage Wechselorgie planen bis sie "besseren" Speicher finden.


----------



## jimmy9086 (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey Leute,
hat jemand schon den EK Block für die FTW bekommen und drauf?
Hab am 03.09. bestellt und warte immer noch...[emoji58]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hört sich nach einer Auslandslieferung an. Ne aber gehört habe ich auch davon noch nichts.


----------



## country (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo

Eine Verständnissfrage zu Fast-sync:

ohne sync: GPU wird voll ausgelastet (sofern kein anderes Limit vorhanden ist) und die ausgelesenen FPS (Fraps, Afterburner, etc.) liegen bei 61+ (bei 60Hz Moni).
Vsync: GPU läuft teillast und die ausgelesen FPS liegen bei 60.
Fastsync: GPU läuft Volllast und die ausgelesenen FPS liegen bei 60.

Ist das so richtig? 
Wenn ja, grift Fastsync bei vielen spielen garnicht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Lese mal den Text aufmerksam durch ... Hast Du bei "FastSync" dann mehr Frames?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



country schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine Verständnissfrage zu Fast-sync:
> 
> ...



Ohne Sync: GPU wird voll ausgelastet (sofern die CPU es zulässt), und die FPS liegen so hoch wie die Grafikkarte sie berechnet, Es kann zu Tearing kommen, wenn die Grafikkarte schneller rechnet wie die Maximal FPS, weil eventuell der Monitor noch nicht mit der Ausgabe des ersten Bilds fertig ist und schon das 2. Bild nachgeschoben wird. Je höher der Faktor ist den die Grafikkarte erreicht, können auch mehrere Risse im Bild entstehen ... bei 240 FPS zum Beispiel bis zu 3 bei einem 60Hz-Monitor.

VSync: Die GPU wird teilweise/voll ausgelastet und die Frames werden bei der maximalen FPS gekappt die der Monitor ausgeben kann ... Sollte die Grafikkarte nur einen Teil der FPS liefern können (sagen wir mal 59 FPS von 60 FPS) fallen die FPS auf die Hälfte der FPS zurück die der Monitor liefern kann. Es wird das selbe Bild 2 mal ausgegeben.

Fast Sync: Verhält sich fast wie Ohne Sync allerdings wird hier mit eine Trick gearbeitet. Es werden 2 Bilder im Speicher vorgehalten. Es wird ein Bild berechnet und dann in einen Ausgabepuffer geschoben. Danach erfolgt die nächste Berechnung ... Wenn der Monitor das nächste Bild ausgeben kann wird ihm das im Ausgabepuffer übergeben. Das Bild im Ausgabepuffer wird erst dann wieder ersetzt wenn die Ausgabe durch den Monitor erfolgt ist und zwar durch das aktuell fertig berechnete Bild. Dadurch wird ein zereißen der Bildschirmausgabe verhindert. Es kommt nur zu einem geringen Inputlag während dieser bei VSync wesentlich höher ist. Unterhalb der Bildschirmwiederholfrequenz kann es aber immer noch zum zereißen des Bildes kommen, da hier Fast Sync wie Adaptive Sync funtioniert.

Adaptive Sync: Wirkt wie VSync bei FPS-Raten über der maximalen Bildwiederholrate des Monitors also schneidet alles darüber ab ... Unterhalb der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors wirkt es aber so, dass du die volle Bildrate zur Verfügung hast inklusive eventuellem Tearing.

GSync/FastSync: Im Wirkungsrahmen (bei meinen Monitor zum Beispiel 30-144 Hz)  gibt der Monitor immer dann das Bild aus wenn die Grafikkarte dieses liefert ... Setzt aber Monitore voraus die das jeweilige Verfahren auch unterstützen (Mehrkosten bei der Anschaffung). Das einzige Verfahren, dass keinen Inputlag hat und gleichzeitig jegliches Tearing verhindert. Über 144 Hz kann man das ganze noch mit FastSync kombinieren um auch hier ein Tearing zu verhindern. 
Ich habe grade das Vergnügen dieses Verfahren seit heute im Einsatz zu haben ... Göttlich


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine KFA 1070 exoc ist nun eingebaut. Bin vollkommen zufrieden, 2GHz auf der GPU angenehme Temperaturen um die 65°C und kaum zu hören. Hab die Lüfterkurve noch nicht verändert, Boost liegt etwa bei 2025MHz nach dem aufheizen. Hab jetzt allerdings auch nur mit GTA V auf DX11 (WQHD) getestet, zwecks Zeitmangel.

Kann auch kein Spulenfiepen wahrnehmen, alles wunderbar. 
Lüfter schalten im Idle auch ab, finde im Moment keine wirklichen Kritikpunkte außer der Beleuchtung der Lüfter vielleicht. 
Die sind dauerhaft an und Rot, könnte einigen überhaupt nicht ins Konzept passen, bei mir passt es aber.
Ansonsten ist die Karte optisch auch eher dezent gehalten. 
Die Backplate ist außerdem mit der Platine über ein Wärmeleitpad verbunden, also nicht nur Optik.

Falls die Karte weiterhin günstig zu haben ist, macht man da nicht viel verkehrt.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glückwunsch 

Ja, mit der Karte macht man garantiert nichts verkehrt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie sind denn die RPM unter Last?


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also wenn ich auf die 2GHz takte liegt die Drehzahl bei etwa 1600 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (24. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast du die maximale Spannung auch auf 1V festgelegt in der Kurve? Andere Werte habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber das bringt ja schonmal ordentlich was.


----------



## CicoE (24. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin recht neu hier und lese vorher schon seit längerer Zeit mit.
Meine EVGA 1070 FTW läuft stabil bei 2076 Mhz GPU. Bin zufrieden, keine Sprünge, kein Fiepen. Nächsten Monat werd ich mir mal Doom zu Gemüte ziehen  

MfG
der Cicoe


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine gute Wahl. Wenn Du mit Doom testest, könntest Du dann vielleicht mal einige Pics posten, ob es mit OGL & Vulkan Unterschiede im Bereich Performance gibt?


----------



## jimmy9086 (26. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Endlich heut mein EK-Block für die 1080 FTW bekommen [emoji7]
Was halter ihr von dem Score?
Ist wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Karte, aber mich würde eure Meinung interessieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Karte ging nie über 47C. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist ordentlich & der Hardware und Taktraten entsprechend. Dein Skylake taktete beim CPU-Test aber vermutlich nicht durchgehend mit 4,8GHz ...


----------



## Blackout27 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jimmy9086 schrieb:


> Endlich heut mein EK-Block für die 1080 FTW bekommen [emoji7]
> Was halter ihr von dem Score?
> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Karte, aber mich würde eure Meinung interessieren.
> 
> ...



Würdest du wenn es keine Umstände macht ein Foto von deiner FTW Posten. 
Überlege ebenfalls ob ich auf Wasser umsteigen soll und habe wie du eine 1080 FTW.
Der Ram Takt ist schon heftig, meiner geht bis max. 5400Mhz. Ob sich die Werte noch verbessern könnten wenn man die Karte mit Wasser kühlt?


----------



## HisN (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein.


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Würdest du wenn es keine Umstände macht ein Foto von deiner FTW Posten.
> Überlege ebenfalls ob ich auf Wasser umsteigen soll und habe wie du eine 1080 FTW.
> Der Ram Takt ist schon heftig, meiner geht bis max. 5400Mhz. Ob sich die Werte noch verbessern könnten wenn man die Karte mit Wasser kühlt?



Klar, bekommst du am Abend. Muss heute eh alle Schläuche wechseln -.- (Ablagerungen nach 25Tagen. Weichmacher??)
Vom Ram-Takt bin ich auch bisschen überrascht. 625 geht noch, aber ab/bei 650 hab ich Artefakte. Beim GPU-Takt hätt ich mir bisschen mehr gewünscht... ^^

Grüße ins Burgenland. Der Uhudler fehlt mir


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Exakt & da würde sich im Bereich VRAM nichts verbessern bzw. das man  dann diesen höher takten könnte. Wenn die 5400MHz VRAM (entspricht  effektiv 10,8GHz) für sämtliche Games klaglos gemeistert werden, dann  ist das ebenfalls schon ordentlich.
Ich nutze selber die Taktrate  dauerhaft für meinen VRAM und mit bspw. 5600MHz ist der Leistungsgewinn  mMn recht marginal. Für einen Bench_XY ganz nett, aber für eine  dauerhafte Übertaktung sollte man ggf. seinen VRAM nicht permanent ans  Limit treiben.

VRAM ist diesbezüglich sehr empfindlich und da sollte  man mMn vorsichtig sein. Häufige Defekte entstehen auch, wenn der VRAM  dauerhaft "bis zur Kotzgrenze", gerade noch stabil übertaktet wird &  da sollte man besser auch noch etwas Puffer lassen ...


----------



## vinyard (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MOIN
hat jemand von euch die 1080 super jetstream ?? und könnte mal kleines feedback geben ? MFG


----------



## target2804 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



vinyard schrieb:


> MOIN
> hat jemand von euch die 1080 super jetstream ?? und könnte mal kleines feedback geben ? MFG



ich hab sie. 
Mega leise, geht nicht über 70°C bei 2063 Mhz Boost und sieht auch wirklich schick aus 
Frag mich gezielt was dazu, ich antworte dir


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich denke auch mal, die "Backsteine" kann man eigentlich generell empfehlen ...


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Würdest du wenn es keine Umstände macht ein Foto von deiner FTW Posten.
> Überlege ebenfalls ob ich auf Wasser umsteigen soll und habe wie du eine 1080 FTW.
> Der Ram Takt ist schon heftig, meiner geht bis max. 5400Mhz. Ob sich die Werte noch verbessern könnten wenn man die Karte mit Wasser kühlt?


Bilder von der Frau gemacht [emoji85]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unordnung ist noch von gestern [emoji28] also kein Kommentar dazu [emoji16]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der AGB möchte aufgerichtet werden, schmeiß mal eine Viagra rein...


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird heute erledigt, wenn die neuen Schläuche einziehen


----------



## Blackout27 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



jimmy9086 schrieb:


> Bilder von der Frau gemacht [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank für die Bilder bzw. richte meinen Dank an deine Frau aus  

Sieht Wirklich wirklich toll aus! Evlt. gönne ich mir doch eine Wakü, 47°C bei den Werten sind einfach zu überzeugend. Dazu noch aussehen vom PC


----------



## mbyrl (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab vorhin bei der Ebay 15%-Aktion ne EVGA 1070 SC für 387€ erstanden, da ich nicht vorhabe irgendwas zu übertakten. 
Hoffe keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben, nicht ein paar Euro mehr in ne Phoenix GS oder Palit Gamerock/Jetstream gesteckt zu haben, Stichwort geringeres Powerlimit und Referenzplatine


----------



## -H1N1- (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hast Du gut gemacht .


----------



## MarrZ (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@sircarhartt kannst mal berichten wenn du sie hast?

Habe auch eine 1070sc Gaming gekauft, jedoch werde ich sie wohl frühestens am Wochenende oder nächste Woche einbauen können. 

Hoffe das sie trotz Referenzplatine etwas zu ocen geht.
Hatte bei der FTW bedenken wegen dem hohen power target und meinem 400watt e10, aber soll ja für nen 6700k und die 1070 ausreichend sein.
Zudem war der preis unterschied von etwa 60€ verlockend


----------



## mbyrl (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@MarrZ leider komme ich vor dem 15.Oktober selbst nicht dazu die Karte zu testen, da ich bis dahin lediglich über SSD und eben die Grafikkarte verfüge. 
Habe heute neben dem Preis als Grund auch zu der Karte gegriffen, da ich hier immer viel des Lobes über den Hersteller und dessen Service gelesen habe. Beispielsweise einen möglichen Umtausch bei einem Defekt direkt beim Hersteller


----------



## MarrZ (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Genau das waren auch meine Gründe.
Wenn ich vor dir dazu komme schreib ich hier.


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Bilder bzw. richte meinen Dank an deine Frau aus
> 
> Sieht Wirklich wirklich toll aus! Evlt. gönne ich mir doch eine Wakü, 47°C bei den Werten sind einfach zu überzeugend. Dazu noch aussehen vom PC


Hier nochmals Bilder vom ausgebauten Zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gern geschehen.


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Shit. meine EVGA 1080 ACX3.0 liegt 14 Tage ohne Problem, fängt jetzt aber sogar bei 60FPS extrem laut an mit den Spulen zu fiepen. Natürlich genau 1 Woche nach Ablauf der 14 Tage.


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Neuer Treiber drauf?
Meine hört sich auch irgendwie anders an. Gamerock 1080


----------



## CicoE (27. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Eine gute Wahl. Wenn Du mit Doom testest, könntest Du dann vielleicht mal einige Pics posten, ob es mit OGL & Vulkan Unterschiede im Bereich Performance gibt?



Werd ich machen, muss nur Zeit für finden


----------



## seahawk (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber drauf?
> Meine hört sich auch irgendwie anders an. Gamerock 1080



Gar nichts verändert. Fing mit einem leisen Summen und und wurde konstant mehr und lauter.


----------



## vinyard (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gar nichts verändert. Fing mit einem leisen Summen und und wurde konstant mehr und lauter.


wie ? erst hatte sie kein spulenfiepen ,dan nach 2 wochen doch ? das habe ich auch noch nicht gehört


----------



## seahawk (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich auch nicht, aber genau das ist passiert.


----------



## cap82 (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand zufällig eine KFA² 1070 EX OC und kann mir sagen ob sich die Lüfter auch unter 50% drosseln lassen?


----------



## LaCain1337 (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat jemand  eine Inno3D ichill x3 1070  & evga SC /FTW 1070 ?   und könnt emal ein Heaven 4.0 Bench test machen und ergebniss  posten ?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig eine KFA² 1070 EX OC und kann mir sagen ob sich die Lüfter auch unter 50% drosseln lassen?



Klar geht, keine Ahnung woher dieser Käse stammt, scheinbar haben die HoF Platinen solche Einschränkungen.
Die KFA kann weniger als 50% Drehzahl, sowie komplett abschalten.

Bei Interesse mal paar Seiten zurück blättern, hab mit einem anderen User schon mal ein paar Erfahrungen kund getan.

Link zu meinem Post.

Er hatte die Karte als erster hier und berichtet, Schlumpfbert auf Seite 449  Link.

Kurz gesagt, gibt nur wenige Gründe mehr auszugeben. Die EVGA Karten haben ihre Garantie, schneiden aber sonst auch nicht berauschend ab.
Um die 2GHz werden wohl nahezu alle Custom Modelle stemmen, womit die sich leistungsmäßig auch kaum was nehmen. Bleibt nur noch
Lautstärke, Optik, Garantie und Ref-Layout oder Custom-Platine als Kriterium.​


----------



## MarrZ (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab die 1070SC kann sie aber erst gegen Wochenende einbauen. Falls niemand früher was dazu schreibt werd ich es bei Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## cap82 (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Klar geht, keine Ahnung woher dieser Käse stammt, scheinbar haben die HoF Platinen solche Einschränkungen.
> Die KFA kann weniger als 50% Drehzahl, sowie komplett abschalten.
> 
> Bei Interesse mal paar Seiten zurück blättern, hab mit einem anderen User schon mal ein paar Erfahrungen kund getan.
> ...



Super, danke für die Info!
Entscheidung ist gefallen!


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du bist bestimmt auch über den sehr eigenartigen CB-Link gestolpert. Am besten komplett ignorieren.

Die Karte ist genau das, was mir fürs WQHD Gaming gefehlt hat, zum Unschlagbaren Preis. 
Bin persönlich ja sehr auf das Pendant der roten Abteilung gespannt und welche Preise da letztlich aufgerufen werden.

Verglichen mit meiner alten MSI 970 4G Gaming für ~380€ ist die KFA für 400€ für mich persönlich auch kaum ein Aufpreis dieser GPU Generation zu spüren.  Das ist allerdings eine Frage der Sichtweise und welche Karte man vorher besaß, also von einer 980 zu 1080 sehe ich dann schon "etwas" Aufpreis.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CicoE schrieb:


> Werd ich machen, muss nur Zeit für finden


Danke ...


----------



## cap82 (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@-Shorty-
ich kann dir nicht mehr genau sagen auf welchen der unzähligen Seiten und Threads ich das gelesen habe, konnte aber auch keine genaue Info zum Silent Mode im Xtreme Tuner finden.
Wenn das aber alles justierbar ist, dann ist die Wahl wohl keine so schlechte.


----------



## LaCain1337 (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ MArrZ  danke schon mal im vorraus     bin gespannt


----------



## Schlumpfbert (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da man z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner alles bequem selber einstellen kann, ist eine KFA² 1070 EX OC und somit die 30 Euro Aufpreis aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig, die KFA² 1070 EX sollte baugleich und nur ab Werk etwas niedriger getaktet sein.


----------



## cap82 (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nunja, ich komme für einiges unter Preis der EX an die EX OC.
Afterburner nutze ich auch seit Jahren mit manuellen Lüfterkurven und Profilen, dann passt das ja ebenfalls.


----------



## cultraider (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schlumpfbert schrieb:


> Da man z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner alles bequem selber einstellen kann, ist eine KFA² 1070 EX OC und somit die 30 Euro Aufpreis aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig, die KFA² 1070 EX sollte baugleich und nur ab Werk etwas niedriger getaktet sein.



genau deshalb habe ich mir auch die normale EX gekauft 

Performance ist super und leise ist sie auch.
gewundert hatte ich mich anfangs nur, dass die lüfter im idle drehen.
das lag aber an der Standardeinstellung vom afterburner. jetzt fangen die lüfter erst ab 40°C an sich zu drehen


----------



## Schlumpfbert (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine Hysterese ist noch sinnvoll, sonst gehen sie zu Beginn oder am Ende von Last immer erst für kurze Zeit an, aus, an, aus, und das muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## MrSonii (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So bin jetzt auch schwach geworden und hab ne GTX 1080 Super Jetstream bestellt 
Das wird ein schöner Leistungssprung mal wieder 

Achja Hut ab an Caseking, 14:19 Uhr bestellt, grad die Email zur Versandbestätigung bekommen.
Das ging mal schnell.


----------



## RaidRazer (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Heute kam meine EVGA GTX 1070 Gaming ACX 3.0 an welche ich durch das Step Up Programm erhalten habe.

Letzten Montag alte Grafikkarte eingeschickt und nach eineinhalb Wochen die neue Karte da. Top Service von EVGA!


----------



## MarrZ (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@RaidRazer kannst dann ja mal berichten wie sie ist 
Kann meine SC ja erst  die Tage verbauen.. tut weh die so da liegen zu sehen


----------



## -H1N1- (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@MarrZ: Was willst Du wissen? Sie ist schnell, leise, kühl und sieht zudem noch hübsch aus .


----------



## RaidRazer (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MarrZ schrieb:


> @RaidRazer kannst dann ja mal berichten wie sie ist
> Kann meine SC ja erst  die Tage verbauen.. tut weh die so da liegen zu sehen



Ich hab zwar leider nicht die SC Variante da diese im Step Up nicht verfügbar war aber kann bis jetzt nur gutes Berichten.
Hab heute zirka 2 Stunden Bf4 gezockt und die Karte wurde maximal 70 Grad warm bei 30% Lüfterdrehzahl (knapp 1000 rpm)
Dabei blieb die Karte unhörbar in meinem Define R4.


----------



## MarrZ (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gut dann schein ich nichts falsch gemacht zu haben bei der großen Auswahl  

Hatte gestern gelesen das sie nicht viel leiser sein soll als ne Founders Editionen  (in der pcgh print war sie aber eine der leisesten )

Das sie hübsch ist hab ich gesehen, das auspacken konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## seahawk (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So habe meine 1080 noch einmal ausgebaut, gemerkt, dass sie verspannt im Gehäuse hing. Sauber neu eingebaut, Stromstecker richtig fest gesteckt und das Fiepen ist weg. Ich bin ratlos.

Edit: Nach ner Stunde Heaven Loop hört man nun gar nichts mehr.


----------



## DaHell63 (28. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann hat sich ja zum Glück alles in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.


----------



## MarrZ (29. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@ sircarhartt
@LaCain1337

Habe den Heaven Benchmark mit den settings von [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 4.0
Laufen lassen.

Ergebnis mit i7 6700k 4,4GHz Core 4,1Ghz Cache und 1070SC Gaming stock:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaCain1337 (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wieso so wenig punkte?  Normalerweise sollte man mit ner 1070 um die 4500-4650 pkt erziehlen !  oder nicht ? 

Habe auch eine 1070 aber die werde ich gepflegt retoure senden habe input lags vom feinsten irgendwie manche games nicht spielbar.

ist bei dir sowas bekannt MarrZ ?  oder hast du sowas mit deiner karte zufällig auch?


----------



## Chinaquads (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aktuellster nvidia Treiber installiert?


----------



## MrSonii (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meine Karte ist angekommen und eingebaut 
Sie macht unter Last nen ganz leises "Buzz" Geräusch, aber wenn ich das Gehäuse zu habe unhörbar denke ich (teste grad mit offenem Gehäuse).
Also ist die wohl zum Glück in Ordnung. Spulenfiepen ist das nicht, da weiß ich wie sich das anhört wenn ich bei meiner alten Karte mal 2000fps in irgend nem Menü hatte


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@LaCain1337
Überprüfe ggf. mal die DPC-Latenz (W7 Progi dpclat) & falls Du W10 nutzen solltest, dann nutze dafür das Progi "LatencyMon V6.50". Ansonsten, Taktraten von CPU & GPU takten normal @Last und der Treiber ist auch aktuell?
Könntest Du ggf. auch noch "manche Games" präzisieren?


----------



## MarrZ (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Wieso so wenig punkte?  Normalerweise sollte man mit ner 1070 um die 4500-4650 pkt erziehlen !  oder nicht ?
> 
> Habe auch eine 1070 aber die werde ich gepflegt retoure senden habe input lags vom feinsten irgendwie manche games nicht spielbar.
> 
> ist bei dir sowas bekannt MarrZ ?  oder hast du sowas mit deiner karte zufällig auch?



wenn ich den Benchmark auf Standart settings laufen lasse kamen bei mir etwa 4900Punke raus, habe die Settings jedoch wie im Verlinkten Ranking eingestellt um vergleichen zu können.
konnte ich bsiher noch nicht feststellen, habe aber auch noch nicht viel gespielt. Habe darüber aber schon etwas in nem andern Forum gelesen, war aber glaub ich auch Treiber beding wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haben das die Micron-Geschädigten gelesen?

GeForce GTX 1070: Neues VBIOS fur Speicher von Micron - ComputerBase


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

.... in freudiger Erwartung ... lasse mir mal die 1080 super jet stream zukommen. 
Sollte morgen schon bei mir sein.


----------



## Bluefire (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... in freudiger Erwartung ... lasse mir mal die 1080 super jet stream zukommen.
> Sollte morgen schon bei mir sein.


Hast du momentan ne 980 Ti?
Wenn ja dann würde ich es mir nochmal überlegen. Habe übergangweise die Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming geholt.  Ergebnis war ein 5-10 FPS Zuschub wenn beide Karten stark overgeclockt sind (die 980 Ti @ 1500MHz und die 1080 @ 2100MHz). 700€ für 5-10FPS auszugeben  würde ich momentan keinem 980 Ti Besitzer empfehlen . In der Gerüchteküche rumort es ja schon um eine Pascal Black und 1080 Ti...


----------



## MrSonii (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... in freudiger Erwartung ... lasse mir mal die 1080 super jet stream zukommen.
> Sollte morgen schon bei mir sein.



Ich hab sie heute bekommen und installiert und sie ist großartig, gute Entscheidung!
Boostet bei mir stabil auf 1936 Mhz ohne zutun.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Hast du momentan ne 980 Ti?
> Wenn ja dann würde ich es mir nochmal überlegen. Habe übergangweise die Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming geholt.  Ergebnis war ein 5-10 FPS Zuschub wenn beide Karten stark overgeclockt sind (die 980 Ti @ 1500MHz und die 1080 @ 2100MHz). 700€ für 5-10FPS auszugeben  würde ich momentan keinem 980 Ti Besitzer empfehlen . In der Gerüchteküche rumort es ja schon um eine Pascal Black und 1080 Ti...



... aber es juckt in den Fingern, die 980ti ist ja auch schon 1 Jahr alt


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Für die Palit GTX1080 Gamerock, leider nur die Premium, gibt es ein aktuelles VGA-BIOS mit Tool vom 29.09.16 (siehe Palit-HP). Änderungen wurden leider nicht vermerkt, aber ich habe schon erfolgreich geflashed.^^
Was mir auf die Schnelle aufgefallen ist, die Spannung lässt sich nun bis ~1,1V erhöhen. Höhere OC-Werte erreicht man dadurch aber auch nicht. 2.1GHz sind für meine Soft & Settings idR noch stable & für einen Bench fein. VRAM lässt sich Pi*Daumen nicht höher takten, bis max. ~5,7GHz
Ist mir pers. aber auch egal, da ich mein Spielröckchen für meine Soft & Settings "nur" mit 2,0GHz GPU & 5,4GHz Speicher takte ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluefire (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... aber es juckt in den Fingern, die 980ti ist ja auch schon 1 Jahr alt


XD Ja das kann ich voll und ganz verstehen.. ging mir nicht anders^^


----------



## Peterik (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo, 
ich plane mir auch ne Gtx1070 anzuschaffen, und traf beim Stöbern nach günstigen Angeboten auf folgenden Shop:
Imazey
Hat mit diesem Shop schon Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
Weil der Preis für die Gainward 1070 ( Imazey ) ist ja mit 365,- € schon recht günstig, aber ich kann über den Shop per Googlesuche nicht wiklich etwas finden.

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Firma gibt es seit 2 Monaten... http://www.unternehmen24.info/Firmeninformationen/DE/4242697


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Jo, 1080 vs. 980Ti, 5-10FPS.. da hat jemand keine Benchmarks dokumentiert, sondern schätzt.

Edit: Beim Shop würde ich mal bestellen, aber nur über PayPal, viel mit dem Geld machen können die ja erstmal nicht.


----------



## addicTix (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Haben das die Micron-Geschädigten gelesen?
> 
> GeForce GTX 1070: Neues VBIOS fur Speicher von Micron - ComputerBase



Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, wo ich da VBios von EVGa für die FTW Edition finden kann... 
Entweder ich bin zu blöd zum suchen, oder es gibt es noch nicht für meine


----------



## Peterik (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die Firma gibt es seit 2 Monaten... http://www.unternehmen24.info/Firmeninformationen/DE/4242697



Danke!



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Edit: Beim Shop würde ich mal bestellen, aber nur über PayPal, viel mit dem Geld machen können die ja erstmal nicht.



Da ist wohl nur Überweisung und Nachnahme möglich.


----------



## Bluefire (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Jo, 1080 vs. 980Ti, 5-10FPS.. da hat jemand keine Benchmarks dokumentiert, sondern schätzt.
> 
> Edit: Beim Shop würde ich mal bestellen, aber nur über PayPal, viel mit dem Geld machen können die ja erstmal nicht.




Nop^^, vor dem Einbau die 980 Ti durch par Games laufen lassen, aufgeschrieben und danach die 1080 eingebaut, Treiber neu installiert und das selbe nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Bezieht sich auf 4K. Bei 1080p etc. kp da kann sie schon mehr schaffen. 
Beispiel:

FarCry Primal 4K Benchmark FPS mit 980 Ti @1500MHz:
Min: 37, Max: 46, Avg: 42

FarCry Primal 4K Benchmark FPS mit GTX 1080 @ 2100MHz:
Min: 43, Max: 55, Avg: 48


----------



## MarrZ (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, wo ich da VBios von EVGa für die FTW Edition finden kann...
> Entweder ich bin zu blöd zum suchen, oder es gibt es noch nicht für meine



Steht doch dabei das die Hersteller es noch nicht mal bekommen haben, und dann auch erst noch anpassen müssen es etwas dauern kann.


----------



## MrSonii (30. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hoffe ich darf das hier einfach mal so posten, wollte wissen was ihr von den Werten haltet  :
Hab bisher nichts übertaktet, hab nur das PowerTarget mal hoch gesetzt, da die Karte im Ultra Benchmark nicht genug ziehen durfte 

FireStrike 1.1:    
3DMark Score: 15542    
Graphics Score: 22990

FireStrike Ultra:  
3DMark Score: 5328     
Graphics Score: 5463

TimeSpy:           
3DMark Score: 6294     
Graphics Score: 7347

Man merkt im generellen Score natürlich schon das Alter meiner CPU.
Die Karte taktet hoch bis auf 1936MHz.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... in freudiger Erwartung ... lasse mir mal die 1080 super jet stream zukommen.
> Sollte morgen schon bei mir sein.




 ... zu früh gefreut, es soll online-Händler geben, die versprechen was, was sie nicht halten können.

"bestellen Sie innerhalb der nächsten Stunde und Sie erhalten Ihre Ware morgen"  oder übermorgen oder überübermorgen oder später ...


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

SetStablePowerState.exe deaktiviert GPU-Boost unter Windows 10 - Hardwareluxx


----------



## vinyard (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich darf das hier einfach mal so posten, wollte wissen was ihr von den Werten haltet  :
> Hab bisher nichts übertaktet, hab nur das PowerTarget mal hoch gesetzt, da die Karte im Ultra Benchmark nicht genug ziehen durfte
> 
> FireStrike 1.1:
> ...



die werte sind alle okay beim standart  3dmark haste 23k nur unsere kleinen cpus sind zu klein 

ist bei mir fast genau so aber ich habe einen i5 3570k 4,5ghz

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H ultra

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H   normal

ich bin ganz zufrieden habe sie halt sehr günstig geschossen trauer meiner 980 TI SC nicht hinterher


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alles klar danke vinyard!
Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, habe mittlerweile ne benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve eingerichtet,
der quasi erst mal auf unhörbaren 30% dauerhaft läuft und somit die Karte schön kühl hält im idle,
und auch unter Last hab ich es ein bisschen agressiver gemacht, sodass die z.B. bei Forza in 4k nur noch bis 54 Grad kommt bei 44% Lüfter 
Hab beim Zocken eh laut Ton an, aber man würde die auch so nicht hören.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden, ein sehr schönes Stück Hardware und erst mal wieder Leistung satt


----------



## vinyard (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Alles klar danke vinyard!
> Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, habe mittlerweile ne benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve eingerichtet,
> der quasi erst mal auf unhörbaren 30% dauerhaft läuft und somit die Karte schön kühl hält im idle,
> und auch unter Last hab ich es ein bisschen agressiver gemacht, sodass die z.B. bei Forza in 4k nur noch bis 54 Grad kommt bei 44% Lüfter
> ...



ja das stimmt ich habe noch nix an der lüfterkurve gemacht ich finde sie echt klasse so wie sie ist kaum zu hören ! werde heute abend mal schauen was an oc drinne ist


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann ich nur empfehlen, erst mal ist die Karte im Idle nun deutlich kühler (bei mir 32 vs 40 Grad) ohne das es einen akustischen Unterschied gibt, was dem Raum an sich von der Wärme schon mal gut tut 
Außerdem umgeht man so die Hysterese bei den Lüftern wenn diese aus dem Passivmodus erwacht (andauerndes An und Ausgehen bis ne gewisse Drehzahl erreicht ist).
Und wenn die Karte unter Last nicht so heiß wird dann hält die natürlich auch nen höheren Boost stabil, bei oben genannten Einstellungen hab ich in Forza dauerhaft 1974 MHz Boost und ich hab NICHTS overclocked bisher.


----------



## vinyard (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

jup naja werde nacher mal schauen also meine karte pendelt sich so bei 1940 ein wen ich 120 pl und +100mv einstelle pendelt sie so bei 2000 ein aber ich finde die paar mehr fps die man durch das ocen bekommt braucht man noch nicht


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, ich werde es auch auf jeden Fall irgendwann mal versuchen aber momentan reicht mir die Leistung auch aus.
Das PL hab ich aber auch direkt auf 120% gemacht, auch wenn sie bisher nur in Benchmarks power-limitiert war, aber Forza Horizon 3 ist eh nen schlechtes Parade-Beispiel momentan glaub ich


----------



## vinyard (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Forza Horizon 3 JA was eigendlich mit dem spiel was dabei war? läuft das über uplay? habe den code freundlicherweise auch noch mitbekommen


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gears of War 4 läuft ebenfalls nur über den Windows 10 Store, also du lädst es darüber runter, danach braucht das Spiel keinen Client wie Uplay oder so. 
Mal gucken wie da die Performance ist, aber ich hab die vorherigen Teile sehr gerne gespielt und das Angebot gerne mitgenommen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



vinyard schrieb:


> Forza Horizon 3 JA was eigendlich mit dem spiel was dabei war? läuft das über uplay? habe den code freundlicherweise auch noch mitbekommen





MrSonii schrieb:


> Gears of War 4 läuft ebenfalls nur über den Windows 10 Store, also du lädst es darüber runter, danach braucht das Spiel keinen Client wie Uplay oder so.
> Mal gucken wie da die Performance ist, aber ich hab die vorherigen Teile sehr gerne gespielt und das Angebot gerne mitgenommen.



Sry für´s OT:

Aber bei den Spielen vom Windows Store, läuft das Afterburner / Rivatuner Overlay nicht


----------



## Boarder1312 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein. Dxtorie kannst du nehmen.
Aber afterburner, sowie precisionX gehen nicht bei den dx12 spielen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Afterburner kann jetzt schon ne Weile DX12 Overlays anzeigen..


----------



## Boarder1312 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Echt?
Bei mir nicht.
Obwohl aktuell.
Ist aber auch egal. Ich zocke liebe er als mir die Daten an zuschauen.


----------



## Rat Six (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, erst mal ist die Karte im Idle nun deutlich kühler (bei mir 32 vs 40 Grad) ohne das es einen akustischen Unterschied gibt, was dem Raum an sich von der Wärme schon mal gut tut


Du weist schon, dass es für die Raumtemperatur keinen Unterschied macht ob die Lüfter laufen oder nicht? Die abzuführende Wärmeenergie bleibt immer die selbe.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Bei mir nicht.
> Obwohl aktuell.
> Ist aber auch egal. Ich zocke liebe er als mir die Daten an zuschauen.



Die Daten braucht man ja auch nicht zum Zocken, sondern zum beobachten von Daten.

Glaube ist ne Beta oder sowas.


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Rat Six schrieb:


> Du weist schon, dass es für die Raumtemperatur keinen Unterschied macht ob die Lüfter laufen oder nicht? Die abzuführende Wärmeenergie bleibt immer die selbe.



Das macht erschreckend viel Sinn wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke


----------



## vinyard (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Windows 10 Store ??? da wenn ich mich garnicht mit aus  hat mal einer eine beschreibung? aber das spiel ist ja eh noch nicht draussen ^^
hab das gefunden aber der code passt da nicht rein )


----------



## Andregee (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, erst mal ist die Karte im Idle nun deutlich kühler (bei mir 32 vs 40 Grad) ohne das es einen akustischen Unterschied gibt, was dem Raum an sich von der Wärme schon mal gut tut



Du glaubst also allen ernstes das es die Raumtemperatur signifikant beeinflusst wenn du die Gpu aktiv statt passiv kühlst?  Was glaubst du denn wohin die Energie in Form der 8k Delta T entweicht? Doch nicht etwa in den Raum. Die Wärmeenergie wird nur schneller abgeführt, das spart vielleicht 0.5 Watt Leistungsaufnahme der Gpu aufgrund der niedrigeren Temperatur 


Edit : zu spät 
Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja ist ja schon geklärt, hab mich halt vertan, ist ja nur die Temperatur der Grafikkarte ^^
Sind halt Semesterferien, da überdenkt man nicht gleich jeden Satz 
Aber Danke für die Erklärungen.


----------



## Andregee (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du studierst hoffentlich nichts naturwissenschaftliches [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich hab halt nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht, okay?
Find ich jetzt keinen Grund hier persönlich zu werden ^^
(auch wenn's vermutlich nur ein halb gemeinter Scherz war).
Lasst uns lieber wieder zum Thema Grafikkarten zurückkehren.



vinyard schrieb:


> Windows 10 Store ??? da wenn ich mich garnicht mit aus  hat mal einer eine beschreibung? aber das spiel ist ja eh noch nicht draussen ^^
> hab das gefunden aber der code passt da nicht rein )



Eventuell ist das erst der Code für die Nvidia Website, probiere ihn mal hier:
 Nvidia Geforce Redeem


----------



## addicTix (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Haben das die Micron-Geschädigten gelesen?
> 
> GeForce GTX 1070: Neues VBIOS fur Speicher von Micron - ComputerBase



Jetzt weiß ich ja, wieso ich so Probleme mit dem Memory hatte..
Ich meine, wenns daran liegt, dass die Karte im Idle nicht genug Volt hatte und daher die Checkerboard kacke da kam, dann steckt vielleicht in meinem Micron RAM doch noch mehr Leistung.
Denn als ich ihn auf 500 MHz hatte, hatte ich ingame keinerlei Probleme, aber als ich das Game geschlossen hatte und Chrome geöffnet hatte, war plötzlich das Checkerboard Bild da... 

Bin ich mal gespannt wann endlich das neue VBios für die EVGA FTW 1070 verfügbar ist.


----------



## Rwk (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Volta Laberthread ? 

Nvidia's 16nm Volta-Based 'Xavier' SoC Aimed At Deep Learning For Autonomous Vehicles
NVIDIA Pascal and Volta GPU Details Leaked - Pascal Refresh in 2017

Wenn es stimmt, das Volta nun auch auf 16nm gefertigt wird, kann der Leistungssprung ja nicht so groß ausfallen wie von Maxwell auf Pascal ?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vergleich mal die 980 mit dem Vorgänger, der 680/770.
Gleicher Fertigungsprozess, aber ne Ecke mehr Leistung.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe die letzten Tage nochmal meine GTX1080 FTW optimieren wollen. Bisher hatte ich sie bei 0,95Volt auf 1949Mhz+/5300Mhz bei max 55% Lüfterspeed (~2 Sone) laufen und wurde dabei in worst case Szenarien Max. 76°C warm. Dachte bisher das ist ein gutes Ergebnis.

Neuste Werte: 0,875Volt auf 1936Mhz+/5300Mhz bei max 45% Lüfterspeed (1-1,1 Sone). Maximale Temperatur in Worst Case Szenarien 72°C, das Power target liegt meist bei ~60% (entsprichst 150Watt).
Dadurch ist die Karte unhörbar und ich war erstaunt wie weit man die Spannung noch senken konnte :o

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich? Hatte aus Spaß einfach mal 0,85Volt genommen und hatte gehofft, dass ich die Stock Werte der Founders Edition erreiche. Da  lag ich weit daneben (1911Mhz+).


----------



## Patapon (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

*@ GTX1070 Besitzer Lüfter problem die keine Afterburner Lüfterkurve benutzen*

Habt ihr auch diese Lüfter Problem, dass im idle die Lüfter ständig immer an und aus gehen, speziell Palit, Gainward, Gamerock..., wer ein dickes Gehäuse hat und Kopfhörer beim spielen und vermutlich nicht auf die Sensoren achtet wird es nicht merken.

Wenn ich spiele und dann kurz auf den desktop wechsle (alt+tab), Pause mache im Spiel oder spiel beende, ist der Rechner im Idle Modus, sinkt die temperatur langsam so in den 40er-50er Grad und die Lüfter gehen für 1 sekunde an auf 1000RPM und dann stehen sie still für eine sekunde, dann gehts wieder los 1 sekunde an auf 1000 RPM.....


Ist das bei allen GTX 1070 so oder betrifft es tatsächlich die erste charge, hatte es irgendwo im internet gelesen.


----------



## addicTix (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Manche 1070er haben doch dieses Feature, dass die Lüfter im Idle aufhören zu drehen bei einer bestimmten Temperatur.
Vielleicht ist es sowas?
Und vielleicht schwankt die Temperatur immer zwischen der, bei der die Lüfter abschalten können und der bei der sie wieder angehen.
Musste mal ausprobieren in dem du die Karte auf unter 40°C kühlst und dann einfach wieder automatisch einstellen, sodass die Lüfter ausgehen können


----------



## Schlumpfbert (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit dem MSI Afterburner kannst du die Hysterese anpassen, das sollte es verhindern, habe ich bei meiner 1070 auch so gemacht.
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, dass das nicht ab Werk optimal eingestellt wird, dieses ständige an/aus kann ja auch in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit nicht gut sein.


----------



## Patapon (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schlumpfbert schrieb:


> Mit dem MSI Afterburner kannst du die Hysterese anpassen, das sollte es verhindern, habe ich bei meiner 1070 auch so gemacht.
> Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, dass das nicht ab Werk optimal eingestellt wird, dieses ständige an/aus kann ja auch in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit nicht gut sein.



Genau das möchte ich nicht, ich habe zwei windows installationen auf der anderen kann und darf kein afterburner laufen und ich möchte auch im gaming windows nur in ausnahmefällen afterburner laufen lassen, also nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## Patapon (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Manche 1070er haben doch dieses Feature, dass die Lüfter im Idle aufhören zu drehen bei einer bestimmten Temperatur.
> Vielleicht ist es sowas?
> Und vielleicht schwankt die Temperatur immer zwischen der, bei der die Lüfter abschalten können und der bei der sie wieder angehen.
> Musste mal ausprobieren in dem du die Karte auf unter 40°C kühlst und dann einfach wieder automatisch einstellen, sodass die Lüfter ausgehen können



Ich habe es mehr als ausführlich beobachtet, das hat "nichts" mit dem feature direkt zu tun, wenn die ins idle kommen, fangen die immer an und auszugehen.
Ist es bei deiner auch so oder benutzt du auch ne lüftersteuerung?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Patapon schrieb:


> *@ GTX1070 Besitzer Lüfter problem die keine Afterburner Lüfterkurve benutzen*
> Habt ihr auch diese Lüfter Problem, dass im idle die Lüfter ständig  immer an und aus gehen, speziell Palit, Gainward, Gamerock...,



Ich kann nur für die 1080er sprechen, aber da gibt es diesbezüglich keine Probs. @Last schaltet sich bei mir die autom. Lüftersteuerung bei ~62°C ein und @Idle deaktiviert sich diese wieder bei ~50°C. Wenn die Lüfter bei 0% sind, dann verharren diese auch dort u. schalten sich im Wechsel nicht mehr ein.
Ich präferiere dennoch eine eigene Lüfterkurve und lass diese @Idle noch mit 30% "rödeln". Das ist ablolut silent und hält die Graka @Idle auch schön kühl. Ein AB-Monitoring-Bildchen von Heaven @1440p| Custom-Ultra mit 4xMSAA und langer Abkühlphase.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heaven-Bildchen bei genannte Settings, in der Zeitspanne von 16:24 - 16:33 Uhr. Waren glaub drei vollständige Durchläufe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*



Patapon schrieb:


> *@ GTX1070 Besitzer Lüfter problem die keine Afterburner Lüfterkurve benutzen*
> 
> Habt ihr auch diese Lüfter Problem, dass im idle die Lüfter ständig immer an und aus gehen, speziell Palit, Gainward, Gamerock..., wer ein dickes Gehäuse hat und Kopfhörer beim spielen und vermutlich nicht auf die Sensoren achtet wird es nicht merken.
> 
> ...



Das "Problem" betrifft nur GTX1070/1080 von Palit/Gainward. Inwieweit das bei neueren Chargen inzwischen ausgebessert wurde habe ich keine Informationen ... Ich habe eine Palit GTX1080 Gamerock, und kann das anhand der Sensoren beobachten ... Aber hören kann ich es nicht, trotz Mesh-Gitter im Gehäuse auf der mir zugewannten Seite. Aber ich nehme die Lüfter auch nicht unter Gaminglast wahr ... Daher stört mich dieses Verhalten auch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bei meiner 1070 Super Jetstream ist das so.
Liegt an der PWM Steuerung im Zusammenspiel mit den verwendeten Lüftern.


----------



## Patapon (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat keiner von euch hier im Thread eine GTX1070 Palit, Gainward, Gamerock, EVGA aus den neueren Chargen und könnt mir sagen ihr habt genau die gleiche Problematik oder gar nicht?


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Patapon schrieb:


> Hat keiner von euch hier im Thread eine GTX1070 Palit, Gainward, Gamerock, EVGA aus den neueren Chargen und könnt mir sagen ihr habt genau die gleiche Problematik oder gar nicht?



Habe eine 1070 Gainward Phönix GS und das macht sie auch. Vollkommen normal.


----------



## vinyard (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

mhh meine macht das auch 1080 super jet aber im gehäuse bekomme ich das nicht mit trotz uralt blech case


----------



## Patapon (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Habe eine 1070 Gainward Phönix GS und das macht sie auch. Vollkommen normal.



Ohh no wollte mir eventuell die gainward holen oder du die schon länger ?

Ich habe gerade CS:Go/ Doom4 gespielt, das war wieder nervig, wenn in doom video sequenzen kommen oder szenen wo geringe gpu gebraucht wird, fängt das mistding wieder an mit lüfter an aus an aus....., CS:GO ist so easy da wird nur ab und zu richtig gpu power gebraucht, da ist quasi das ganze spiel an aus an aus an aus...dieses schnelle beschleunigen auf 1000 RPM nervt weil es echt im sekundentakt kommt.

Wie kommt es eigentlich, das es keinem beim testen aufgefallen ist außer Toms hardware ?


----------



## addicTix (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich hab eben mal etwas rumprobiert mit dem Memory OC.
Normalerweise kommt das checkerboard schon bei etwa 250 MHz.
Jetzt hab ich mal die Grafikkarte im Treiber auf maximale Performance gesetzt, somit läuft sie im Idle schon im 3D Takt und hat dementsprechend höhere Voltage.
Hab dann mal +400 MHz Memory probiert, ich seh zumindest mal keine Artefakte im Heaven benchmark, checkerboard hatte ich auch keins.
Bei +500 MHz bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob ich nicht doch das ein oder andere Artefakt im Heaven Benchmark gesehen hatte... Checkerboard hatte ich auch hier keins.

Also es steckt doch mehr im Micron RAM drin, als man vielleicht denkt.
Ich kann mir also nur vorstellen, dass mit dem neuen VBios die Voltage angehoben wird im Idle, wäre das möglich?


Achja, was das Artefakte testen angeht - Wie macht man das am besten? Hatte eben mal GPU Tool genommen und da den Stability test gemacht, wo ein kleines Bild angezeigt wird wodurch die Grafikkarte wie im Spiel auf maximum Taktet, scheinbar noch stärker als Heaven Benchmark (Heaven Benchmark max. Temp war so 64 oder 65°C, im GPU Tool ging sie auf 70°C).
Dort hatte ich keinerlei Artefakte sehen können.
Man müsste das wohl auch noch mit spielen usw. testen, aber wenn dort keine Artefakte zu sehen sind, kann man davon ausgehen das die GPU stabil ist?


Noch was, ich bin mir nicht sicher was genau das verursacht, ich glaube die Einstellung ob die Grafikkarte mit der optimalen Performance, maximalen Performance oder Adaptiv laufen soll, aber wenn ich da was umstelle, dann resetted sich meine Lüfter Kurve im EVGA Tool -.- 
Kann man die irgendwie richtig saven? Das da gar nix dran verändert werden kann? Ist mit Sicherheit das dritte mal das ich die jetzt neu einstellen muss.
Oder kann man sich irgendwo ein gutes Preset downloaden?


----------



## Madfurion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Patapon schrieb:


> Ohh no wollte mir eventuell die gainward holen oder du die schon länger ?
> 
> Ich habe gerade CS:Go/ Doom4 gespielt, das war wieder nervig, wenn in doom video sequenzen kommen oder szenen wo geringe gpu gebraucht wird, fängt das mistding wieder an mit lüfter an aus an aus....., CS:GO ist so easy da wird nur ab und zu richtig gpu power gebraucht, da ist quasi das ganze spiel an aus an aus an aus...dieses schnelle beschleunigen auf 1000 RPM nervt weil es echt im sekundentakt kommt.
> 
> Wie kommt es eigentlich, das es keinem beim testen aufgefallen ist außer Toms hardware ?



Stell dir mit dem Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve ein mit einer vernünftigen Hysterese und du hast keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Apfelkind (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Patapon schrieb:


> Hat keiner von euch hier im Thread eine GTX1070 Palit, Gainward, Gamerock, EVGA aus den neueren Chargen und könnt mir sagen ihr habt genau die gleiche Problematik oder gar nicht?



Ich hole mir die Woche wohl eine Phoenix GS und sage dir dann Bescheid. Aber wie ich mich kenne, bemerke ich das eh nicht.


----------



## Patapon (3. Oktober 2016)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Stell dir mit dem Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve ein mit einer vernünftigen Hysterese und du hast keine Probleme mehr.



Ich kann und will Afterburner nicht benutzen, ich habe verschiedene windows installationen. Die Karte soll ab Werk ohne mein zu tun richtig arbeiten, abgesehen davon erwarte ich bei so einer Preisklasse, das es "Fehlerfrei" funktioniert.



Apfelkind schrieb:


> Ich hole mir die Woche wohl eine Phoenix GS und sage dir dann Bescheid. Aber wie ich mich kenne, bemerke ich das eh nicht.



Das wäre super wenn du das mal testen könntest, am einfachsten GPU-Z laufen lassen spielen mit  erhöhter gpu last über 60°C, danach auf desktop wechseln und die Sensoren werte für die Lüfter anschauen im GPU-Z.


----------



## Madfurion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon vor 2 Monaten, die Hysterese und Lüfterkurve ist bei einigen Herstellern einfach schlecht eingestellt. Die Karten an sich sind top, man muss nur per Afterburner oder ähnlichem Hand anlegen. Wenn man seine Karte undervoltet oder ähnliches hat man das Tool sowieso beim Spielen offen.
Hier mal beispielhaft meine eigene Lüfterkurve + Hysterese bei der ich nichts vom aufdröhnen höre. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patapon (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon vor 2 Monaten, die Hysterese und Lüfterkurve ist bei einigen Herstellern einfach schlecht eingestellt. Die Karten an sich sind top, man muss nur per Afterburner oder ähnlichem Hand anlegen. Wenn man seine Karte undervoltet oder ähnliches hat man das Tool sowieso beim Spielen offen.
> Hier mal beispielhaft meine eigene Lüfterkurve + Hysterese bei der ich nichts vom aufdröhnen höre.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, aber warum will hier keiner verstehen, das ich Afterburner nicht installieren und laufen lassen kann, ich habe verschiedene Windows installationen, weil ich zum Teil von zuhause aus Arbeite und da kann ich auf einigen Installationen keine Overclocking tools a la Afterburner laufen lassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dann frag doch mal beim Hersteller an wegen einem Bios Update.
Eventuell gibt es ein neues. Ansonsten musst du dich damit abfinden oder wenn du keine Software installieren kannst / willst bleibt nur der Wechsel auf einen anderen Kühler.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oh jee,  endlich ist sie drin. Superjet.  Läuft stabil in BF4 mit 2012MHz. Mal sehen wie weit sie sich oc lässt.  Endlich mal eine die auch leise ist.


----------



## chischko (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann mir mal ganz schnell jemand ne grobe Hausnummer sagen wie das %uelle Verhältnis der Leistung am Ende des Tages einer EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland @Stock vs. eine PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland @ Stock ist? Keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung mit Streuung etc. jetzt bitte... nur ne grobe Indikation... sind es 10% mehr? 25%? ... Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Geschätzt 20-25%. Schau doch einfach in der Rangliste nach?!

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2016: 32 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Oktober]


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eher 55 -60% bei den Custom Karten.


----------



## Patapon (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Oh jee,  endlich ist sie drin. Superjet.  Läuft stabil in BF4 mit 2012MHz. Mal sehen wie weit sie sich oc lässt.  Endlich mal eine die auch leise ist.




Wie schaut es bei dir mit dem lüfterproblem aus, wenn du z.B. BF4 beendest und die karte in den idle modus übergeht , gehen die lüfter dann ständig an und aus oder hast du gleich mit afterburner eine lüfterkurve eingestellt ?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe mit AB die Lüftung eingestellt. Kann aber heute mal ohne testen.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Guten Morgen,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin, ich probiere es einfach mal 
Ich habe mir eine GTX 1060 von Gigabyte zugelegt, genauer gesagt, die Gaming G1 mit 6 GB. Laut Angabe von Gigabyte soll die Karte einen Boost Takt von 1809 MHz im Gaming Modus haben (ich habe per Gigabyte Software nichts verstellt und der Gaming Modus ist ab Werk aktiviert). Wenn ich jetzt mal Furmark anschmeiße 2560 x 1440 mit maximalem AA, taktet die Karte sofort auf 1999 MHz, nach erreichen von 60 °C taktet sie ein bisschen runter, ich glaube irgendwas im 18XXer Bereich, habe da nicht mehr so drauf geachtet. Mit dem Afterburner Tool in der aktuellsten Version habe ich über die Tastenkombination STRG+F mal mit den Spannungen herumexperimentiert (mir geht es darum, die niedrigste Spannung zu finden, bei der die Karte noch stabil läuft). Die Karte nimmt bei diesen 1999 MHz und darunter 1,03X Volt. Ich hab mir jetzt die 1,0 Volt auf der X Achse genommen und die MHz ganz nach oben gezogen auf 2500 MHz (mehr lässt der Graph nicht zu).  Meine Karte taktet dann zeitweise 2502 MHz, bleibt aber eher so im Bereich von 248X MHz. Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal gedacht KRASS, denn der Referenz-Boost Takt der GTX 1060 ist ja 1708 MHz und dann sprechen wir hier von über 700 MHz mehr. Ich hab das mal ein paar Minuten mit Furmark laufen lassen und auch BF4 angespielt, dass ja ziemlich zickig sein soll (also wenn Furmark läuft, heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass Spiele dann auch laufen) und es gab keine Probleme. Jetzt stelle ich mir als Halb-Laie die Frage, wie geht das ? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege: Das Powertarget gibt den maximalen Stromverbrauch vor. Mehr MHz bedeutet mehr Rechenpower = mehr Stromverbrauch. Die Karte würde also z.B. bei 1,03V keine 248X MHz machen, weil sie vorher in das Powertarget läuft. Reduziere ich die Spannung, erhöhe ich die mögliche MHz ? Ich bin jetzt noch weiter runter gegangen mit der Spannung, hab aber auch weniger MHz angegeben. Denn  alleine z.B. in Furmark bei den oben erwähnten Einstellungen gibt es in den Frames keinen Unterschied, ob ich mit 1900 oder 2400 MHz takte. In Battlefield 4 konnte ich auch nur wenn überhaupt ein paar Frames mehr ausmachen. Also noch weniger Spannung = noch weniger Verbrauch = noch weniger Hitze = noch weniger Geräusch vom Kühler. Die Frage, die sich mir dann stellt ist, warum ging man beim Übertakten bisher (oder immernoch) so vor, dass man eher die Spannung erhöht hat, um höhere MHz zu erreichen ? Ich erreiche bei meiner GTX 1060 mit undervolten nämlich das Ergebnis, höhere MHz zu haben. Sorry für den langen Text, aber dieses Thema beschäftigt mich seit dem ich meine Karte habe und diese Ergebnisse erziehlt habe. Gruß RmX


----------



## Patapon (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe mit AB die Lüftung eingestellt. Kann aber heute mal ohne testen.



Ja bitte AB ausschalten bzw. die Lüftersteuerung deaktivieren Spiel starten z.B. BF4 Karte schön hochtakten und warm werden lassen so das die Lüfter anspringen und dann das Spiel beenden und im Desktop Bereich wenn die KArte im idle ist ob die Lüfter im Sekundentakt an und aus gehen.

Phänomen ist wie gesagt auch in der PCGH 09/2016 Seite 41 Nachlesbar, ich möchte nur wissen ob neuere Chargen der Grakas immer noch davon betroffen sind.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So, mal getestet. Nach einer Weile (2-3 min?) normalisiert sich das "an - aus". Würde dieses Verhalten als "normal" ansehen.


----------



## Patapon (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> So, mal getestet. Nach einer Weile (2-3 min?) normalisiert sich das "an - aus". Würde dieses Verhalten als "normal" ansehen.



Vielen Dank für den Test und die Rückmeldung, nein es ist leider nicht "normal" und nervend wenn man wie ich das sehr gut hören kann.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Patapon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Test und die Rückmeldung, nein es ist leider nicht "normal" und nervend wenn man wie ich das sehr gut hören kann.



.. das ist in der Übergangsphase und bei mir kommt gar kein Geräusch aus der Kiste. (steht unterm Tisch)
Hier der Vergleich zum AB. Entweder da oder Null.


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RmXsTyLe schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin, ich probiere es einfach mal
> Ich habe mir eine GTX 1060 von Gigabyte zugelegt, genauer gesagt, die Gaming G1 mit 6 GB. Laut Angabe von Gigabyte soll die Karte einen Boost Takt von 1809 MHz im Gaming Modus haben (ich habe per Gigabyte Software nichts verstellt und der Gaming Modus ist ab Werk aktiviert). Wenn ich jetzt mal Furmark anschmeiße 2560 x 1440 mit maximalem AA, taktet die Karte sofort auf 1999 MHz, nach erreichen von 60 °C taktet sie ein bisschen runter, ich glaube irgendwas im 18XXer Bereich, habe da nicht mehr so drauf geachtet. Mit dem Afterburner Tool in der aktuellsten Version habe ich über die Tastenkombination STRG+F mal mit den Spannungen herumexperimentiert (mir geht es darum, die niedrigste Spannung zu finden, bei der die Karte noch stabil läuft). Die Karte nimmt bei diesen 1999 MHz und darunter 1,03X Volt. Ich hab mir jetzt die 1,0 Volt auf der X Achse genommen und die MHz ganz nach oben gezogen auf 2500 MHz (mehr lässt der Graph nicht zu).  Meine Karte taktet dann zeitweise 2502 MHz, bleibt aber eher so im Bereich von 248X MHz. Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal gedacht KRASS, denn der Referenz-Boost Takt der GTX 1060 ist ja 1708 MHz und dann sprechen wir hier von über 700 MHz mehr. Ich hab das mal ein paar Minuten mit Furmark laufen lassen und auch BF4 angespielt, dass ja ziemlich zickig sein soll (also wenn Furmark läuft, heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass Spiele dann auch laufen) und es gab keine Probleme. Jetzt stelle ich mir als Halb-Laie die Frage, wie geht das ? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege: Das Powertarget gibt den maximalen Stromverbrauch vor. Mehr MHz bedeutet mehr Rechenpower = mehr Stromverbrauch. Die Karte würde also z.B. bei 1,03V keine 248X MHz machen, weil sie vorher in das Powertarget läuft. Reduziere ich die Spannung, erhöhe ich die mögliche MHz ? Ich bin jetzt noch weiter runter gegangen mit der Spannung, hab aber auch weniger MHz angegeben. Denn  alleine z.B. in Furmark bei den oben erwähnten Einstellungen gibt es in den Frames keinen Unterschied, ob ich mit 1900 oder 2400 MHz takte. In Battlefield 4 konnte ich auch nur wenn überhaupt ein paar Frames mehr ausmachen. Also noch weniger Spannung = noch weniger Verbrauch = noch weniger Hitze = noch weniger Geräusch vom Kühler. Die Frage, die sich mir dann stellt ist, warum ging man beim Übertakten bisher (oder immernoch) so vor, dass man eher die Spannung erhöht hat, um höhere MHz zu erreichen ? Ich erreiche bei meiner GTX 1060 mit undervolten nämlich das Ergebnis, höhere MHz zu haben. Sorry für den langen Text, aber dieses Thema beschäftigt mich seit dem ich meine Karte habe und diese Ergebnisse erziehlt habe. Gruß RmX



Knapp 2500Mhz GPU Takt? Bist du so lieb und kannst uns ein Bild hochladen wo man den Takt in Game erkennen kann (z.B. Gpu Z).


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

2500 MHz? Wow. 
Das (T)Raumschiff hebt ab!
Oder meint er 2050mhz?!


----------



## chischko (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann die 2.500 auch nicht wirklich glauben.... ob das nen Anzeigefehler ist oder nur eingestellt wird aber nicht stable gehalten wird wird sich sicher noch zeigen.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier, für alle ungläubigen 

Nicht wundern, dass die Lüfter auf 100% laufen, da der PC lief habe ich damit versucht, die Temperatur beim frischen einschalten zu simulieren. Bei bis zu ca. 45°C liegen 253X oder knapp über 25XX MHz an, über der Temperatur bin ich noch im 2450er Bereich und das läuft auch stable. 
Und das alles bei 975 mV. Gruß RmX


----------



## vinyard (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

WTF lass mal bitte einen 3dmark oder einen heaven durchlaufen ! MFG


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Unglaublich!
Das wäre Weltrekord und du hättest die schnellste 1060 und höchstgetaktete Grafikkarte der Welt. Ein Unikat.
Du bist reich.


----------



## MarrZ (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und das unter Luft 
Wenn das kein Auslesefehler oder so ist würd ich die verkaufen oder behalten und einrahmen


----------



## chischko (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



vinyard schrieb:


> WTF lass mal bitte einen 3dmark oder einen heaven durchlaufen ! MFG


Die Punkte würde ich auch gerne sehen... die steckt ja ungefähr mal jede andere GPU logga in die Täsch wenn das korrekte Werte sind 
Ich kann das noch immer nicht so recht glauben wenn ich ehrlich bin... Andere rühmen sich die mit tiefen Eingriffen auf 2200 bekommen zu haben ... Gainward GTX 1060 Overclocking to 2200 MHz with Stock cooler - YouTube


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RmXsTyLe schrieb:


> Hier, für alle ungläubigen
> 
> Nicht wundern, dass die Lüfter auf 100% laufen, da der PC lief habe ich damit versucht, die Temperatur beim frischen einschalten zu simulieren. Bei bis zu ca. 45°C liegen 253X oder knapp über 25XX MHz an, über der Temperatur bin ich noch im 2450er Bereich und das läuft auch stable.
> Und das alles bei 975 mV. Gruß RmX



WTF 

Bist du noch so nett und machst ein Bild von GPUZ wo Stepping und co so sehen ist


----------



## GatoTiger (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

solche guten Aussreißerkarten kommen wohl extrem selten, aber ebend vor...GTX 970 "Ultra": Ohne Spannungsanhebung auf 1.750 MHz?


----------



## RmXsTyLe (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@all
Ich hab ja auch so meine Zweifel, ob das alles korrekt ist. Denn das würde ja bedeuten, ich hätte die schnellste Karte ever. Allerdings hat GPU-Z und Konsorten bisher immer den Wert angezeigt, der auch anlag. Da ich jetzt in BF4 und bei Furmark keinen signifikanten Anstieg der FPS bemerkt habe, ob ich mit 1900 oder 2500 MHz unterwegs bin, wird das wohl leider irgendein bisher unerklärliches Phänomen sein. 

Wenn die Taktanzeige wirklich nicht stimmt, kann ich mich ja auf garnichts mehr verlassen. Ich hab gestern nämlich ausgelotet, das meine Karte 1950 MHz bei 0,8 Volt macht. Dabei wird sie in Furmark bei 100% GPU Auslastung mit der unveränderten Werkseinstellung der Lüfter nicht wärmer als 58°C bei ca. 35% Lüfterdrehung.

Ich werde dann heute nachmittag mal ein bisschen benchen. Welchen Benchmark soll ich nehmen und mit welchen Einstellungen ?


----------



## vinyard (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

firestrike von 3dmark und Heaven Benchmark 4.0 extreme  und den gpu z reiter bitte mitlaufen lassen  ansonsten glückwunsch zu der karte


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Ich hab ja auch so meine Zweifel, ob das alles korrekt ist. Denn das würde ja bedeuten, ich hätte die schnellste Karte ever.


Als Zusatz bzw. Ergänzung ...ausgehend von einer GTX1060. 
Ich hab da ebenfalls meine Zweifel, dass solch ein GPU-Takt auch tatsächlich dauerhaft anliegt bzw. gehalten wird und das da ein Bench auch klaglos "durchläuft" ....Bitte angesprochene Benches nachreichen und natürlich mit entsprechender Score und dies setzt natürlich voraus,
dass ein Bench auch "durchläuft".^^ Sieht auf den ersten Blick dennoch fein aus ....


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was zum Geier?! Bis gespannt.... 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine Titan X mit diesen Werten und die Welt versinkt in Anarchie


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Muss mal unqualifiziert nachfragen Wo finde ich das Spiel zum Gamekey? Gamekey eingelöst und nun? Wo und wohin kann ich es laden?


----------



## vinyard (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Muss mal unqualifiziert nachfragen Wo finde ich das Spiel zum Gamekey? Gamekey eingelöst und nun? Wo und wohin kann ich es laden?



was meinste ??


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zur 1080 gibt es einen Spielkey. Den Code  gibt es vom Händler und bei nvidia wird aktiviert. Hab ich, aber finde das Spiel nirgends.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde mal sagen, hier:

Eingabe des Gutscheincodes
 | NVIDIA


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da ist aber das Spiel nicht. Als eingegeben angenommen und Schluß.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Welches Spiel? Gears of War 4? Das musst du dann über den Windows App Store runterladen.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@all

So ich hab mal ein bisschen gebenchmarkt und rumprobiert. Ich habe leider nur einen Xeon E3 1230v2, daher ist das Gesamtergebnis eher mau, aber es geht ja um die GPU Punkte. Wie schon erwartet ist an der Sache irgendwas faul, der Takt wird wirklich, wie man auch an Hand der Screenshots sehen kann, mit über 2500 ausgelesen, allerdings sprechen die Punkte auf keinen Fall für diesen hohen Takt.

Den höchsten Score (bis jetzt) habe ich mit 2500 MHz @ 1,0 Volt in der STRG+F Kurve erreicht:


Kann das denn bitte jemand mal ausprobieren und die Kurve genau so anpassen, wie ich das gemacht habe ? also bei 0,975 Volt voll hoch ziehen und dann mal testen, was der Core Takt sagt ?

Gruß
RmX


----------



## addicTix (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ne also man kann mir erzählen was man will, aber Nvidia hat eindeutig mist gebaut.
Ich hatte 0 Probleme mit meiner Karte, keine Artefakte einfach so random auf dem Desktop. Jetzt nachdem ich den neuen Treiber installiert hatte, nur noch Probleme.
Artefakte einfach so auf dem Desktop bei 144 Hz, egal ob mit oder ohne OC. Dann mein OC nicht mehr stable mit +500 MHz Memory und maximum performance im Treiber. Wenn ich jetzt PC reboote beispielsweise bekomm ich ein checkerboard, was mit dem alten Treiber nicht der Fall war.
Wenn ich Nvidia Inspector öffne bekomme ich sofort ein checkerboard, was mit dem alten Treiber ebenfalls nicht der Fall war.
Ein Rollback auf den alten bringt nun auch nichts mehr, da treten die gleichen Probleme auf.
Und Nvidia/EVGA macht mit dem neuen VBios auch nicht hinne.


Also das ist echt nicht mehr feierlich
Never change a running system, in dem Spruch steckt soviel Wahrheit. 
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich meine HDD formatiere und Windows neuinstalliere und dann wieder den NV Treiber 372.90 ... Aber da steckt wieder soviel Arbeit dahinter.
Wenn das Problem wenigstens behoben wäre, wenn ich den alten Treiber nutze - Mir wäre es dann sowas von wurscht egal. Aber das ist einfach lächerlich. Ein Witz wenn die neuen WQHL Treiber weniger stabil sind als die BETA Treiber von vor ein paar Jahren.


Die Karte geht auch nicht mehr dauerhaft in den 3D Takt, obwohl sie dies vorher getan hat wenn ich im Treiber maximale Performance eingestellt hatte..
Wenn ich es jetzt einstelle, dann nützt das gar nichts.
Also mein OC kann ich jetzt vergessen, bis Nvidia endlich das neue VBios rausbringt.

Und das flickern scheint erst wegzugehen, wenn ich meinen Monitor auf 120 Hz stelle. 
Ich mein, den Unterschied zwischen 120 Hz und 144 Hz sieht man auf dem Desktop nicht wirklich. Aber ich würd ja schon gern 144 Hz nutzen, wenn ich sie habe


Bluescreen hatte ich eben auch einen.
Und mit dem 3D Takt liegt wohl auch irgendwo an MSI Afterburner, denn wenn das programm auf ist taktet die Karte nicht in den 3D takt, nur bei EVGA. 
Aber auch wenn ich EVGA nutze zum OC, hab ich eben auch ein checkerboard bekommen.
Also mein System ist offiziell am Arsch und ich kann dann wohl den PC formartieren


----------



## hwk (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RmXsTyLe schrieb:


> @all
> 
> So ich hab mal ein bisschen gebenchmarkt und rumprobiert. Ich habe leider nur einen Xeon E3 1230v2, daher ist das Gesamtergebnis eher mau, aber es geht ja um die GPU Punkte. Wie schon erwartet ist an der Sache irgendwas faul, der Takt wird wirklich, wie man auch an Hand der Screenshots sehen kann, mit über 2500 ausgelesen, allerdings sprechen die Punkte auf keinen Fall für diesen hohen Takt.
> 
> ...


Ist dir vielleicht zwischendurch irgendwann mal der Treiber abgeschmiert? Falls ja solltest du Windows mal richtig neustarten (Herunterfahren und wieder Booten führt nicht dazu, dass der Treiber vernünftig neu geladen wird seit Win 8, daher sollte es schon ein Neustart sein). Eventuell nimmt der Treiber deine Änderungen nämlich nicht mehr richtig an.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nein mein Treiber ist mir nicht abgestürzt, zu keiner Zeit (also nicht, als ich die Benchmarks gemacht habe, sondern einen Tag vorher, wo ich die Spannungen und Takte ausgelotet habe). Gestern gabs einen neuen NVIDIA Treiber. Ich werde damit noch mal benchen. Aber wie gesagt, irgendwo muss ein Fehler sein, mit einem Takt von über 2500 MHz müssten doch ganz andere Punkte im FireStrike Benchmark rauskommen, als meine 14000 bei Grafik oder ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RmXsTyLe schrieb:


> ...aber es geht ja um die GPU Punkte. Wie schon  erwartet ist an der Sache irgendwas faul, der Takt wird wirklich, wie  man auch an Hand der Screenshots sehen kann, mit über 2500 ausgelesen,  allerdings sprechen die Punkte auf keinen Fall für diesen hohen  Takt....


Richtig & das ist einer GTX1060 mit ausgelesenen  ~2,5GHz GPU-Takt auch nicht würdig. Selbst meine kleine, schnuckelige  970er knackte bereits die ~14K GPU-Score.^^
Wie Du schon richtig  vermutet bzw. gesagt hast, wird der eingestellte Takt im Bench überhaupt  nicht gehalten. Um das mal näher zu überprüfen, also welche Taktraten  von GPU & VRAM während dem Bench anliegen, könntest Du mit einem OSD  vom Afterburner überprüfen.
Damit werden Dir während den Benchszenen die tatsächliche/reale Taktraten angezeigt und dann weißt Du näheres ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@addicTix
Ich kann bisher mit dem aktuellsten WHQL (373.06) nicht klagen. Weder auf dem Desktop noch bei diverse Games & wie vorher auch taktet selbst @144Hz die Graka fleißig runter und @Last hoch. Hilft jetzt nicht weiter, aber die Probs bei Dir sind wohl kein generelles "Treiberproblem" ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@SuddenDeathStgt

Moment mal, die 2,5 GHz Takt werden gehalten, oder sagen wir mal 2450+ MHz. Es muss daher irgendwie ein Auslesefehler oder sonstiges sein. Afterburner zeigt während des gesamten Benchmarkes die 2450+ MHz an. Ebenso wenn ich Furmark laufen lassen. Der hohe Takt wird gehalten, er ist aber sicher einfach nur falsch.Daher wollte ich ja mal wissen, was bei Euch passiert, wenn ihr bei der Kurve bei 0,975 Volt auf 2500 MHz geht und dann mal Furmark etc. laufen lasst, was ihr für einen Takt angezeigt bekommt. Denn wenn Afterburner und GPU-Z generell ne Macke bei GTXen 1060 hat, dann ist das also ne Sache, die nachgebessert werden kann. Was sonst noch sein könnte, ist das mit meiner Karte was nicht stimmt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich bei mir bspw. 2,2 oder 2,3GHz einstelle, dann schmiert mir der Treiber sofort ab & da ist an einen kompletten Durchlauf gar nicht zu denken. Poste mal bitte während den einzelnen Benchszenen vom FireStrike einige Pics u. lass dabei ein OSD eingeschaltet.
Ich würde gerne mal deine eingestellte Taktraten @Benchlast sehen.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was meinst du mit einstellen? Über die MHz direkt in der Startübersicht vom Afterburner ? Die meine ich nicht, da schmiert mein System auch ab (weil eben mit der Spannung nicht runtergegangen wird, sondern der versucht, bei 1,03X+ Volt die 2500 MHz zu erreichen). Du musst das über die Kurve machen mit STRG+F und bei 0,975 den Punkt oben bei 2500 mhz setzen und auf übernehmen klicken. Dann testen.

Ok die Pics reiche ich nach, aber du kannst mir glauben, der Takt ist permanent vorhanden (nur ich gehe davon aus, dass er falsch ist!)


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob ich meine Taktraten per Curve oder Offset einstelle. Das Ergebnis ist gleich, also kein Durchlauf bei solchen Taktraten. Der Takt kann mMn nicht permanent vorhanden sein bzw. solch ein Takt liegt real nicht an und deine GPU-Score vom FireStrike (14K) bestätigt das auch.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das meine ich ja, der Takt wird nicht real sein, er wird aber trotzdem durchgängig angezeigt. Kann dir das aber später erst beweisen, wenn ich zuhause bin. Das ist ja überhaupt das Problem, es steht 2500 MHz, aber die Leistung entspricht eher 1900 MHz. Die Frage ist halt, ob es an meiner Karte liegt oder an den Auslesetools.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vermutlich dann wohl beides, oder wird die Einstellung nicht übernommen u. setzt dadurch andere Werte. Wie gesagt, tätige mal Screenshots während jeder einzelnen Benchsequenz & richte Dir ggf. per Afterburner ein OSD ein u. lass Dir damit sämtliche Taktraten + Auslastung anzeigen ...


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ok ich check das mal später, aber kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass der (falsch angezeigte) Takt permanent anliegt. Da mich die Richtung (OC) eh nicht so interessiert, wär mir das theoretisch auch egal. Mir ist die andere Richtung wichtiger, das undervolten. Da schaffe ich 1950 MHz mit 800 mV. Da alle Spiele, die ich spiele (BF4, ME3, HOTS, NFS, The Crew, Warcraft III, Killing Floor 2 - alle auf 1440p mit Ultra Details ohne AA) mit dieser Einstellung flüssig laufen, ist es mir auch egal ob es echte 1950 MHz oder nur 1900 oder nur 1850 oder 2100 MHz sind. Den weniger Verbrauch kann ich definitiv auf meinem angeschlossenen Strommessgerät ablesen, also der ist real


----------



## hwk (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RmXsTyLe schrieb:


> Nein mein Treiber ist mir nicht abgestürzt, zu keiner Zeit (also nicht, als ich die Benchmarks gemacht habe, sondern einen Tag vorher, wo ich die Spannungen und Takte ausgelotet habe). Gestern gabs einen neuen NVIDIA Treiber.


Und nach dem Treiber Absturz am Tag davor, hast du seitdem mal einen Neustart gemacht (kein hoch und wieder runter fahren, nicht aus und wieder einschalten, sondern wirklich neustarten)?


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit mehrere Neustarts gemacht. Auch weil Afterburner nicht das richtige Profil direkt beim Start ausgewählt hat, habe dann da ein bisschen rumprobiert und öfters neugestartet.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@SuddenDeathStgt

Ich hab dir mal ein paar Screenshots angehängt. Was mich selber wundert ist, dass im Physiktest nur mit 240 MHz getaktet wird (kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich den Speicher dieses mal mit übertaktet habe ?). Sonst liegt in allen Benchmarks der Takt von 2468 bzw. einmal kurz 2455 MHz an. Ich hab jetzt auch mal den Speicher um 800 MHz übertaktet. Läuft bei 0,975 Volt mit den 2500 MHz aber nur, wenn ich Powertarget auf Maximal stelle.
Dann bekomme ich im FireStrike 14745 Punkte. Können die anderen mit GTX 1060er mal ihre Punktzahlen (bitte nur Grafik) posten ? Gruß RmX


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schlumpfbert schrieb:


> Welches Spiel? Gears of War 4? Das musst du dann über den Windows App Store runterladen.



... danke ... gefunden ...


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RmXsTyLe schrieb:


> Was mich selber wundert ist, dass im Physiktest nur mit 240 MHz getaktet wird



Warum wundert es Dich? Das ist ein CPU-Test. Da langweilt sich die Graka und taktet runter um Strom zu sparen.
Schau Dir an was die CPU während dessen leisten muss^^


http://abload.de/img/3dmarkicfworkload_20162kaf.jpg


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat mich gewundert, weil ich nicht wusste, dass es ein CPU Test ist  Kenne mich mit den ganzen Benchmark Programmen nicht aus, danke für Deinen Hinweis


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hehe, dann weißt Du was Dich erwartet, wenn Du die älteren 3D-Murkse startest
Also 3D Mark 2006 oder Vantage ... die unterfordern die Graka derart, dass sie inzwischen reine CPU-Tests geworden sind.
Sobald Deine Graka nicht voll ausgelastet wird, ist das schon immer ein fast sicherer Hinweis, dass Du im CPU-Limit unterwegs bist. 
Daher kann man sich die Anzeige der CPU schon sehr oft sparen. Die Graka sagt einem (fast) alles.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Alles klar  Was ich jetzt immer noch nicht weiß, ist, wie gut mein Grafikscore von 14745 ist. Wenn ich nach meiner Karte in den Results auf der 3D Mark Seite suche, sind bei denen, die am meisten Punkte haben, aber auch immer viel viel stärkere Prozessoren am Werk. Auch wenn es Grafikscore heißt, kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass da nicht auch die CPU Leistung eine Rolle spielt.  Oder wie ist das ?


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ändere den Takt Deiner CPU, wenn sich Dein Graka-Score mit dem Takt der CPU in die gleiche Richtung ändert, dann weist Du bescheid.


----------



## RmXsTyLe (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nen Xeon auf nem H77 Board, mit übertakten ist da nichts 

Ich hab jetzt mal auf der 3D Mark Seite nach Xeon und 1060 gesucht, zum Vorschein kommt diese Seite:
Search GeForce GTX 1060-6GB&cpuName=Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2

Dort bin ich der 3. schnellste im Gesamtscore, allerdings im Grafikscore langsamer, als die anderen obwohl mein Xeon dort mit 3700 MHz Takt steht und Grafikkarten Takt über 2400 MHz. Es ist alles sehr komisch irgendwie!


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aber die andere Richtung ist doch sicherlich möglich, ist doch das gleiche in Grün.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass dieses an - aus des Lüfters beim AB auch auftritt
und zwar in der Situation, wenn die Lüfterkurve mit 10% beginnt. Habe von 0 bis 50°C
10% eingestellt und schon kommt dieses an und aus.

Bei 20% geht er kurzzeitig auf 0 und bei 40 ist er stabil.


----------



## MrSonii (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die Lüfter brauchen ne gewisse Mindestdrehzahl um dauerhaft zu laufen.
Bei vielen ist das meine ich 29-30% im AB.


----------



## Schlumpfbert (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe 0°-40° auf aus, 40°-50° gleichbleibend auf 40%, dann den Rest ansteigend, Hysterese auf 5°. Für meinen Geschmack funktioniert es so sehr gut, aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## cap82 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Finally...

Unten alt, oben neu..😬




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



RmXsTyLe schrieb:


> @SuddenDeathStgt
> 
> Ich hab dir mal ein paar Screenshots angehängt. Was mich selber wundert ist, dass im Physiktest nur mit 240 MHz getaktet wird (kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich den Speicher dieses mal mit übertaktet habe ?). Sonst liegt in allen Benchmarks der Takt von 2468 bzw. einmal kurz 2455 MHz an. Ich hab jetzt auch mal den Speicher um 800 MHz übertaktet. Läuft bei 0,975 Volt mit den 2500 MHz aber nur, wenn ich Powertarget auf Maximal stelle.
> Dann bekomme ich im FireStrike 14745 Punkte. Können die anderen mit GTX 1060er mal ihre Punktzahlen (bitte nur Grafik) posten ? Gruß RmX



Ist der Grafikscore der 1060 nicht viel zu gering für fast 2500MHz? Hier mal mein max Score mit meiner 1070 als Vergleich NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Da liegen ja noch "Welten" dazwischen, merkwürdig das Ganze. Am besten mal per GPU-Z mitloggen lassen, dann sieht man auch die angelegten Taktraten, die Datei könntest du dann hochladen.


----------



## addicTix (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> Finally...
> 
> Unten alt, oben neu..
> 
> ...


Also ich hätte jetzt fast getippt, du wärst von der 1070 auf die 970 umgestiegen 




Nach vielem Woosa, knapp 29 Stunden wach sein und vielem Kaffee hab ich die Probleme in den Griff bekommen mit dem Treiber.
Der 373.06 läuft jetzt problemlos, die Karte OC'ed wieder wie soll und es kommt kein Checkerboard mehr. Also alles so, wie es sein soll 
Und ich bin jetzt komplett erledigt, was ein Treiber alles verursachen kann


----------



## Mentalman (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine kurze Frage von mir:

Ich habe eine 1080 GTX von Palit drinnen und im Idle bleibt die Karte bei 1228 Core und 5006 Mhz Memory. Anzeige ist bei 144 Hz und 1440P per Displayport.
Bei 122 Hz tritt das Problem nicht auf. Der Treiber wurde neuinstalliert.

Was muss ich machen, damit die Karte auch bei 144 Hz runtertaktet ? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## chischko (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Mentalman schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage von mir:
> 
> Ich habe eine 1080 GTX von Palit drinnen und im Idle bleibt die Karte bei 1228 Core und 5006 Mhz Memory. Anzeige ist bei 144 Hz und 1440P per Displayport.
> Bei 122 Hz tritt das Problem nicht auf. Der Treiber wurde neuinstalliert.
> ...


Altbekanntes Problem: Im Windows auf 120Hz stellen und nur in den Games via Treiber auf 144Hz stellen. Dein Energieverbrauch wird auch massiv sinken im Idle


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@RmXsTyLe
Danke für die Screens & lt. OSD liegen die Taktraten während dem Bench tatsächlich an. Ich finde es aber mehr als enttäuschend, dass eine 1060er mit solch einem angeblichen Takt eine so dürftige GPU-Score "ausspuckt" u. da kann doch was net stimmen?^^

@Mentalman
Meine Palit taktet @144Hz runter. Ich nutze die gleiche Auflösung & nur einen Moni. Wenn da @Idle nicht runtergetaktet wird, dann nutze wie angesprochen 120Hz auf dem Desktop & in deiner NV-Systemsteuerung forcierst noch unter Global die
Einstellung "Bevorzugte Aktualisierungsrate" und wählst dort "Höchste verfügbar" aus. Somit wird gewährleitet, dass in sämtlichen Games bzw. @Last auch 144Hz abgerufen werden u. das unabhängig von der Desktopeinstellung ...


*edit: @addicTix*


> Nach vielem Woosa, knapp 29 Stunden wach sein und vielem Kaffee hab ich die Probleme in den Griff bekommen mit dem Treiber.


Gehe ruhig ins Detail & präzisiere bzw. lass uns an deinem Schmerz teilhaben ...


----------



## cap82 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe jetzt mal die ersten Durchlauf mit Heaven hinter mir. Die Karte lässt sich auf 0,975V undervolten und läuft dabei stabil mit 2000MHz. Speicher habe ich nicht angepasst.
Ergebnis mit den Ultra Settings von PCGH:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:

Hier das Ergebnis vom Firestrike: Ich denke 18k Graphics Score sind ok oder?

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hier haste paar alte Werte von mir als Vergleich. Ab Seite 7 geht es dort mit der 1070 Diskussion los, falls es noch einen stillen Leser hier interessiert. (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gainward hat das BIOS Update für Micron Karten released, zu finden auf der HP.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bin zu faul zum suchen, stand hier bestimmt schon.  Wo finde ich, welcher VRam verbaut ist?


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GPU-Z zeigt es an.
Wärst Du bestimmt auch ohne uns drauf gekommen, gibs zu^^


----------



## Patapon (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Gainward hat das BIOS Update für Micron Karten released, zu finden auf der HP.



Sorry stehe bisschen auf dem Schlauch, warum wieso weshalb und wofür ist das BIOS Update?
du meinst bestimmt das hier

Gainward :: Product
Products :: Gainward GeForce™ GTX 1070 Phoenix


Geht es um Graiikfehler mit der GTX 1070 mit Micron Speicher ??
Dann seit gewarnt, es soll wohl zu komplikationen kommen und bei 99% nicht mehr weitergehen.

--> GeForce GTX 1070 mit Micron-Speicher benotigen VBIOS-Update - Hardwareluxx

Ein Gainward user schrieb er hatte keine Probleme, viele Palit user dagegen schon, abgesehen davon ich hatte für fast 1 Woche die Palit Jetstream gtx1070 und keine Probleme in CS:GO/BF4/DOOM4 gehabt, die Tage müsste meine Gainward Phoenix 1070 ankommen.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> GPU-Z zeigt es an.
> Wärst Du bestimmt auch ohne uns drauf gekommen, gibs zu^^



Ich dachte es mir schon, aber wo?  Wirklich blind.
Ich hatte noch die alte Vers. 0.8. drauf
Jetzt steht da "Micron" ... muss ich nun heulen?


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da du ne 1080 hats, kann ich dir auch ohne GPU-Z sagen, welcher VRAM bei dir verbaut ist


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Jetzt steht da "Micron" ... muss ich nun heulen?



Klingt nach RMA (Achtung Ironie)


----------



## Doggycat (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@RmXsTyLe

Hier is mein score mit meiner inno 3d ichill 1060



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Klingt nach RMA (Achtung Ironie)



IRONIE AUS   Habe gerade versucht das BIOS von Palit rauf zu spielen. Macht er ganz sauber und dann bleibt es bei 99% hängen.
Nichts geht mehr und im GPU-Z sieht es so aus. BIOS drauf aber andere Werte fehlen.


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du willst jetzt aber nicht das Bios updaten, weil du Micron RAM auf deiner 1080 hast? Vielleicht sollte man dir da mal nen Tipp geben.
Welches Bios überhaupt, ich hoffe ja mal nicht das einer 1070?


----------



## Watertouch (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist die GTX 1080 auch von diesem "Micron Problem" betroffen?
Der Speicher meiner 1080 lässt sich nämlich problemlos relativ hoch übertakten


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Schweißwisch ....   das aktuellste ist drauf. Ist im Sep. rausgekommen.

Habe wahrscheinlich wegen der Klagen nur die Hälfte gelesen.
Da auch für die 1080 bei Palit ein neues BIOS angeboten wurde fühlte ich 
mich gezwungen den Update zu machen. 

Da ich nicht wieder was falsch machen will, die Frage Spannung ändern, wie?
Beim AB habe ich keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## MrSonii (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ist Micron nicht sowieso momentan der einzige Hersteller von GDDR5X Speicher?


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ist Micron nicht sowieso momentan der einzige Hersteller von GDDR5X Speicher?



Nimm doch nicht den ganzen Spass aus der Sache


----------



## Doggycat (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ist Micron nicht sowieso momentan der einzige Hersteller von GDDR5X Speicher?


Ja nur micron


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ist Micron nicht sowieso momentan der einzige Hersteller von GDDR5X Speicher?



... wenn ich richtig jetzt gelesen habe, ja.

Trotzdem nochmal die Frage "Spannung ändern? Wie und wo?"


----------



## MrSonii (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DARPA schrieb:


> Nimm doch nicht den ganzen Spass aus der Sache



Oh sorry, das war nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## Goitonthefloor (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mal ne ganz blöde frage. Gibt es schon irgend ne Möglichkeit das powertarget komplett zu entfernen?  Mich nervt es einfach nur das bei volllast der Takt gute 75 Mhz einbricht obwohl da noch mächtig Reserven da sind. Wozu löten die da 2 8 Pin Buchsen ran wenn sie nicht voll ausgelastet werden?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die hat doch schon 215W.
Und dazu noch 16%? mehr PT möglich, also 250W.
Das sollte normal ausreichen.
Das BIOS kann man nicht mehr ändern, nur ein BIOS einer anderen Karte aufspielen.


----------



## cap82 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... wenn ich richtig jetzt gelesen habe, ja.
> 
> Trotzdem nochmal die Frage "Spannung ändern? Wie und wo?"



MSI Afterburner -> Strg+F -> Frequenzen für die einzelnen Spannungspunkte anpassen -> Feddsch


----------



## Goitonthefloor (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die hat doch schon 215W.
> Und dazu noch 16%? mehr PT möglich, also 250W.
> Das sollte normal ausreichen.
> Das BIOS kann man nicht mehr ändern, nur ein BIOS einer anderen Karte aufspielen.




Naja wenn die Stromanschlüsse es hergeben reicht doch ein temp target. Wenigstens für das Performance BIOS hätten sie das powertarget komplett entfernen können. Asus hat "Der 8auer" auch ein BIOS ohne powertarget für die 2 1080 in der höllenmaschine uvr zur Verfügung gestellt. Es geht also. Wenn nur nicht diese Samsung micron Geschichte wäre würde ich mit auch mal so ein zotac amp extreme BIOS drauf flashen,  die gingen glaub bis 300w


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner -> Strg+F -> Frequenzen für die einzelnen Spannungspunkte anpassen -> Feddsch



Die Beta14 hat inzwischen auch einen Button links nebem dem Core-Takt-Regler für die Cuve^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das gelbe Fitzelchen/Markierung^^ über dem Text ist der "Curve-Button" ...Funzt aber nicht mit jedem Skin bzw. wird dieser nicht bei allen Skins angezeigt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Die Beta14 hat inzwischen auch einen Button links nebem dem Core-Takt-Regler für die Cuve^^



Jepp, hab ich gestern auch heraus gefunden, nur das ging schneller zu schreiben.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Danke, da weiß ich wo ich morgen suchen muss.


----------



## eco_exe (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey Leute, 

Habe durch Zufall gesehen dass es eine
 evga gtx 1070 ftw und neuerdings auch eine evga gtx 1070 ftw dt 
....Wo is da der Unterschied ?


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich bin zu faul zum lesen, vergleiche hier ...... bei unterschiedlichen Taktraten fängt es an.

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW DT Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## eco_exe (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich verstehe nicht , warum die ftw dt niedrigere taktraten hat. Powertarget. Lüfter aus bis 53grad.... Alles gleich :/ warum bringen die eine weniger getaktete ftw nachträglich auf den Markt .


----------



## chischko (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Produktvergleich EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW DT Gaming ACX 3.0 | Geizhals Deutschland guggst Du


----------



## Schmenki (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass im Luxx jemand bei EVGA nachgefragt hat.
Sind die gleichen Karten nur die DT sind glaube ich nicht geprüft ob die den normalen FTW Takt gehen können.

Generell sollte das aber jede schaffen


----------



## eco_exe (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Achso...naja die 8euro mehr oder weniger macht bei so einer Karten auch kein Beinbruch mehr :-p

Danke euch ✌


----------



## Mitchpuken (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was kann man bei Pascal alles an Werten auslesen? Besonders Temperaturen wären interessant.


----------



## DjTomCat (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GPU-Z da kann man die wichtigsten Sachen mit auslesen.


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und auch der AFterburner kann es, und vor allem er zeigt sie auch beim zocken an per osd


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

...und zwar wesentlich mehr Werte als es bspw. GPU-Z kann. Der aktuellste Afterburner unterstütz auch DX12 bzw. auch dort ist nun ein OSD möglich. Klicke bei dem User HisN auf "BEOBACHTE" und da hast Du einen guten Guide für den Afterburner + HWiNFO und das Einrichten eines OSD (On-Screen-Display).


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass im Luxx jemand bei EVGA nachgefragt hat.
> Sind die gleichen Karten nur die DT sind glaube ich nicht geprüft ob die den normalen FTW Takt gehen können.
> 
> Generell sollte das aber jede schaffen



Konkreter: Sie wurden geprüft und in einem oder mehreren der Tests hat die DT den Test nicht bestanden, daher wurde sie von Werk aus auf Referencetakt gesetzt und wird als DT verkauft. PCB/Kühler etc sind aber alle von der FTW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: 1080 FTW DT - EVGA Forums


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Grüße zusammen,

ich muss mal schnell ne Frage an euch richten ... Irgendwie Blicke ich bei meiner Grafikkarte nicht mehr durch o_O 
Es handelt sich im eine KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame

Wenn ich am Falten (Folding@Home) bin, hängt die Karte ständig im Volt-Limit und ich kann mir irgendwie nicht erklären wieso ... Wenn ich die Karte irgendwann übertakten wollte (für was sie ja eigentlich angepriesen wird), würde ich ja gar nicht weit kommen, wenn jetzt schon die Spannung limitiert wird ... Oder wie seht Ihr das ???
Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht, mit den Messwerten vom Afterburner und GPU-Z
Macht euch selber mal ein Bild ... Ich kann das jedenfalls nicht wirklich nachvollziehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sich das beim Zocken oder beim Benchen verhällt, muss ich noch rausfinden ... Aber da kann ich ja gerne Screens nachliefern, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Grüße zusammen,
> 
> ich muss mal schnell ne Frage an euch richten ... Irgendwie Blicke ich bei meiner Grafikkarte nicht mehr durch o_O
> Es handelt sich im eine KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame
> ...



Wo ist das Problem ... Die Shadereinheiten in deinem Rechner arbeiten (der Boosttakt liegt an 2000 MHz) und wollen entsprechend mit Strom versorgt werden.
Also liegt die maximale Spannung an... Deine Karte wird ja auch gut durch die Rechenvorgänge ausgelastet.

Das was aber eigentlich interessant ist beim Übertakten sind Powerlimit (hier werden grade mal 63% bei dir erreicht) und Temperatur (die bei dir 49°C erreicht in diesem Fall). Ich prophezeie dir, dass du eher das MHz-Limit (bei den meisten Karten zwischen 2050-2100 Mhz) erreichst, als hier alles komplett auszuschöpfen.

Beispiel: Meine Karte liegt auch im "Volt-Limit". Also die volle Versorgungsspannung liegt an bei diesem Spiel. Die Karte Selbst ist aber nur zu 43% ausgelastet obwohl voller Boost anliegt und das Powerlimit liegt bei 53%:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voll ausgelastet sieht es dann so aus ... Auf 5120x2880 intern hochskaliert also keine Panik wegen der FPS  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Dass in GPU-Z beim falten "VRel" angezeigt wird, ist völlig normal. Das tut sie bei mir auch, obwohl sich meine Titan X recht gut übertakten lässt.


----------



## Mitchpuken (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> GPU-Z da kann man die wichtigsten Sachen mit auslesen.





HisN schrieb:


> Und auch der AFterburner kann es, und vor allem er zeigt sie auch beim zocken an per osd





SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> ...und zwar wesentlich mehr Werte als es bspw. GPU-Z kann. Der aktuellste Afterburner unterstütz auch DX12 bzw. auch dort ist nun ein OSD möglich. Klicke bei dem User HisN auf "BEOBACHTE" und da hast Du einen guten Guide für den Afterburner + HWiNFO und das Einrichten eines OSD (On-Screen-Display).





Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass in GPU-Z beim falten "VRel" angezeigt wird, ist völlig normal. Das tut sie bei mir auch, obwohl sich meine Titan X recht gut übertakten lässt.



Danke euch, aber so meinte ich das nicht. Wie man die Werte ausgelesen bekommt ist mir bekannt. Mir geht es darum, *was* man auslesen kann und ob man das bei jeder Pascalkarte kann. Wenn man nach Screenshots sucht findet man welche, die zeigen mal mehr Spannungen oder mal mehr Temperaturen. Wie gesagt geht es mir speziell um Temperaturen. Ich will vermeiden, dass mir mit eigener Lüfterkurve der VRAM wieder hops geht. So mein ich das.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt keine Vram mit Sensoren, wenn da was zu sehen ist auf Screenshots, dann haben die Leute da Folienfühler angebracht.


----------



## Mitchpuken (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Achso, das ist natürlich ungünstig. Abschalten oder runtertakten tut sich dann wohl nichts wegen dem RAM?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kann passieren, dass sich der VRAM auf "Default-Clock" taktet. Vorher siehst Du aber Artefakte & mMn sollte man den VRAM, aber auch die GPU, nie bis zum Anschlag übertakten und noch Puffer lassen.
Da ja bald Dishonored 2 erscheint, habe ich endlich mal angefangen Teil 1 zu daddeln. Ist noch eine alte UT-Engine & diese riegelt bei ~130FPS ab. Mit Maxsettings & 1440p idled meine 1080er dauerhaft ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigger831 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollte nicht extra nen Thread eröffnen, darum frage ich hier mal nach: Ich wollte eben das Bios meiner GTX 1070 Palit Gamerock mit dem Bios der Gamerock Premium per nvflash flashen. Ich kann aber dann kein Programm auswählen. Win 10 bietet mir über weitere Apps nichts an und ich kann auch den "nvflash" nicht auswählen. Kenne das nicht anders; unter Win7 hat das glaube ich noch zu funktioniert. Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Kann passieren, dass sich der VRAM auf "Default-Clock" taktet. Vorher siehst Du aber Artefakte & mMn sollte man den VRAM, aber auch die GPU, nie bis zum Anschlag übertakten und noch Puffer lassen.
> Da ja bald Dishonored 2 erscheint, habe ich endlich mal angefangen Teil 1 zu daddeln. Ist noch eine alte UT-Engine & diese riegelt bei ~130FPS ab. Mit Maxsettings & 1440p idled meine 1080er dauerhaft ...
> 
> 
> ...



geht mir bei vielen Spielen so, Batman Arkham Origins, Brutal Legend, mir is richtig kalt beim zocken  karte hat unter "Last" 40°C wenn ich mal ein richtiges Spiel anmach sinds höchstens 58 . im Winter haben wir hier im Arbeitszimmer wohl ein problem mit der 1070 und der 1060 meiner Frau ^^


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Wollte nicht extra nen Thread eröffnen, darum frage ich hier mal nach: Ich wollte eben das Bios meiner GTX 1070 Palit Gamerock mit dem Bios der Gamerock Premium per nvflash flashen. Ich kann aber dann kein Programm auswählen. Win 10 bietet mir über weitere Apps nichts an und ich kann auch den "nvflash" nicht auswählen. Kenne das nicht anders; unter Win7 hat das glaube ich noch zu funktioniert. Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.



Meine Kumpel hat nvflash mit der Eingabeaufforderung, also Konsole , gemacht.
Den genauen Befehl, den er in der Eingabeaufforderung, geschrieben hat, weiss ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## trigger831 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Meine Kumpel hat nvflash mit der Eingabeaufforderung, also Konsole , gemacht.
> Den genauen Befehl, den er in der Eingabeaufforderung, geschrieben hat, weiss ich aber nicht mehr.



Habe ich auch gemacht. Es wird aber kein Ordner gefunden. Versuche es nachher nochmals.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Glaube er hat alles ins Hauptverzeichnis von C:\ kopiert und von da aus ausgeführt mit dem Befehl.


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit der Maus das BIOS File auf die nvflash Datei fallen lassen, für die Leute die nicht gerne tippen.


----------



## trigger831 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Mit der Maus das BIOS File auf die nvflash Datei fallen lassen, für die Leute die nicht gerne tippen.



Habe ich probiert. Es piept 2 mal und die cmd geht auf und wieder zu.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

hier hast du eine Anleitung (über die Konsole ist es ziemlich einfach):

[How-To] BIOS einer Grafikkarte anpassen und flashen ( Nvidia Version)


----------



## trigger831 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> hier hast du eine Anleitung (über die Konsole ist es ziemlich einfach):
> 
> [How-To] BIOS einer Grafikkarte anpassen und flashen ( Nvidia Version)



Danke. Habs aber schon vorher geschafft. Es lag an einer älteren Version von Nvflash. Wurde mir als die neueste angezeigt...aber nun hat es geklappt.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehr gut


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

wweis einer, warum ich bei miener gtx 1070 ftw auf einmal nur noch 112 prozent pt einstellen kann?  bis heute nachmittag waren es noch 122 prozent.


----------



## Zaisan (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eine Frage, die hoffentlich hierhin passt: Warum sind die Preise bei Mindfactory für die 10er-Serie gerade so explodiert? Fast keine 1070 kostet weniger als 500 Euro. 1080 kosten fast alle mehr als 900€.


----------



## the_leon (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oha, und ich wollte mir grad ne 1070 bestellen 

Naja, zahl ich halt 10€ mehr und bestell beim Käsekönig, mir solls recht sein und mit dem Support hab ich auch keine Probleme...


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Heute morgen war meine Palit Super Jetstream bei 629 Euro, jetzt bei 687. komisch aber die harten Preisänderungen der anderen Modelle [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Palit und Gainward haben Lieferprobleme der Topmodelle.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

liegt wohl an Bf1


----------



## Kusanar (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Zaisan schrieb:


> Eine Frage, die hoffentlich hierhin passt: Warum sind die Preise bei Mindfactory für die 10er-Serie gerade so explodiert? Fast keine 1070 kostet weniger als 500 Euro. 1080 kosten fast alle mehr als 900€.



Also im MF-Thread hat sich auch schon jemand beschwert, scheint nicht nur die Grafikkarten zu betreffen...

Der Mindfactory Thread


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weil MF sich aus Geizhals hat austragen lassen


----------



## DARPA (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie meinste das? Die werden doch noch gelistet.


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ah... gestern noch ...
Mindfactory ist raus aus Geizhals & Co.!


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also Jungs da meine 480 zum Boden der Tasache zurückgekehrt ist und ich das Geld hab wollte ich fragen ob die 1070 Jetstream/Gamerock immer noch die leisesten sind? Und ob ich da in zb Overwatch und BF1 144 Fps auf 1440p auf Low Settings kriege?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Zu den FPS in BF1 , einfach mal einen Blick auf die Main wagen...  und ja, mir momentan keine leisere Karte bekannt.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo liebe Community,
könnte mir jemand bitte ein Bild einer Pascal-Grafikkarte zu Verfügung stellen. Dieses Bild soll für ein Logo des Folding@Home Teams 70335 benutzt werden.
Das Bild sollte ungefähr so aussehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=825301&d=1431849547

Grüße
FlyingPC und das Folding@Home Team 70335


----------



## Patapon (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also Jungs da meine 480 zum Boden der Tasache zurückgekehrt ist und ich das Geld hab wollte ich fragen ob die 1070 Jetstream/Gamerock immer noch die leisesten sind? Und ob ich da in zb Overwatch und BF1 144 Fps auf 1440p auf Low Settings kriege?



Die "leiseste" ist meiner Meinung nach die Gainward Phoenix (auch von PALIT (jetstresm/gamerock)) eine Tochterfirma, bei der Palit konnte ich deutlich die Lüfter immer an und ausgehen hören aus meinem Gehäuse, suche im Forum/Internet nach Hysterese Lüfterproblematik gtx1070 / gtx1080

Allerdings kann ich dir nicht beantworten ob du mit 1440p auf 144 FPS kommst, weil ich auf 1080p Zocke, die RX480 war noch nie für 1440p vorgesehen sondern, eher für den Einsatz in 1080p.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Patapon schrieb:


> Die "leiseste" ist meiner Meinung nach die Gainward Phoenix (auch von PALIT (jetstresm/gamerock)) eine Tochterfirma, bei der Palit konnte ich deutlich die Lüfter immer an und ausgehen hören aus meinem Gehäuse, suche im Forum/Internet nach Hysterese Lüfterproblematik gtx1070 / gtx1080
> 
> Allerdings kann ich dir nicht beantworten ob du mit 1440p auf 144 FPS kommst, weil ich auf 1080p Zocke, die RX480 war noch nie für 1440p vorgesehen sondern, eher für den Einsatz in 1080p.



Ja hab mir eigentlich die Jetstream bestellt die würde aber erst in 2 Wochen kommen und hab jetzt gekuckt und hab mir die Phoenix bestellt. Die war 10 Euro günstiger aber kommt halt Freitag ;D


----------



## cap82 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 144Hz schafft die Karte in 1440p auf low. Die Frage ist aber wohl auch, obs die CPU schafft.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was haben denn die Hertz mit den Grafikeinstellungen zu tun?
Naja, ausser man hat G-oder Freesync.


----------



## cap82 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nenn es eben FPS..


----------



## Zaisan (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> könnte mir jemand bitte ein Bild einer Pascal-Grafikkarte zu Verfügung stellen. Dieses Bild soll für ein Logo des Folding@Home Teams 70335 benutzt werden.
> Das Bild sollte ungefähr so aussehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=825301&d=1431849547
> 
> ...



Ist das noch aktuell? Ich kriege aller Voraussicht nach morgen meine Gainward 1070 GS und könnte dann ein Bild machen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> Nenn es eben FPS..


Weil das ja auch das Gleiche ist.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil das ja auch das Gleiche ist.



Ist es tatsächlich. "Intervalle pro Sekunde" sind per Definition Herz. 

Ob das Intervall sich nun auf ein Screenrefresh oder auf ein berechnetes Frame bezieht, bestimmt eigentlich nur der Kontext

/EndOfKlugscheißerMode


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Zaisan schrieb:


> Ist das noch aktuell? Ich kriege aller Voraussicht nach morgen meine Gainward 1070 GS und könnte dann ein Bild machen.


Das wäre toll, wenn du ein Bild machen könntest.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> Die 144Hz schafft die Karte in 1440p auf low. Die Frage ist aber wohl auch, obs die CPU schafft.



Ja hauptsache konstant und 2xMSAA der Rest ist mir ziemlich egal. Und mein I5 hat da keine Probleme. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Hat irgendjmd von euch FastSync mal in CSGO versucht oder generell?


----------



## xxscarfacexx (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo Jungs!

Kurze Frage. 
Wisst ihr wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?

Habe eine GTX 1070 GS mit GLH BIOS Flash.

Habe heute das offizielle GLH BIOS Update von Gainward herunter geladen und wollte dieses installieren.
Es steckt aber leider seit 20min bei 99%.

Wie soll ich den jetzt am besten vorgehen?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Niiiiiiiicht ausmachen! 

Kann man das auch per Konsole flashen oder nur unter Windows?


----------



## xxscarfacexx (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab ich nicht vor.

Ist die ganz offizielle Update Datei von Gainward. 

War eine ganz normale EXE Datei. Die hab ich dann eben ausgeführt. Original GS Bios vom Kauf habe ich noch und ebenfalss zog er automatisch den Letztstand als rom.

Meinst du ich kann jetzt per NV Flash nochmals probieren das GLH BIOS zu flashen?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist es tatsächlich. "Intervalle pro Sekunde" sind per Definition Herz.
> 
> Ob das Intervall sich nun auf ein Screenrefresh oder auf ein berechnetes Frame bezieht, bestimmt eigentlich nur der Kontext
> 
> /EndOfKlugscheißerMode


Hertz nicht Herz. 

Es geht um die Angabe Hertz im Bezug auf die berechneten Bilder.
Deine Karte kann 2000fps produzieren, trotzdem bist du an die maximale Bildwiederholrate des Monitors gebunden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde erstmal in Windows alles ausmachen was den Flash behindern könnte/weswegen der hängt. Dann nochmal ein bischen warten. Wenn du Windows runterfährst, ist das Bios eventuell defekt.


----------



## xxscarfacexx (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Denkst du ich kann dann noch mit meinem 2ten BIOS booten (Dual BIOS Switch)? falls mein erstes jetzt defekt sein sollte oder zerschieße ich mir jetzt dann die Karte ganz?


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hertz nicht Herz.


Ok, ich geb den Klugscheißer-Award an Dich weiter (ich wollte es noch googeln, weil ich irgendwie dachte, das sieht doch falsch aus... naja, man schreibt ja Hertz nicht so oft aus). 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Angabe Hertz im Bezug auf die berechneten Bilder.
> Deine Karte kann 2000fps produzieren, trotzdem bist du an die maximale Bildwiederholrate des Monitors gebunden.


Du musst mir wirklich nicht den Unterschied zwischen fps und Wiederholfrequenz erklären. Ich dachte, Du kennst mich inzwischen ein wenig...


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das 2. Bios ist ja dafür da, falla eines nicht klappt.
Vor dem flashen solltest du die Grafikkarte deaktivieren und dann flashen. versuch das mal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du nur das erste Bios geflashed hast, dann ist das 2. noch vollkommen i.O. Damit sollte die Karte auch wieder booten.

Ich würde dann mit dem 2. Bios auf einem frischen Windows(USB Stick) booten und das erste Bios nochmal flashen. Am besten immer für Windows flashes ein ganz frisches vom USB Stick nehmen oder flashen unter Windows ganz vermeiden. 

Auf keinen Fall versuchen das 2. Bios zu flashen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du musst mir wirklich nicht den Unterschied zwischen fps und Wiederholfrequenz erklären. Ich dachte, Du kennst mich inzwischen ein wenig...


Ist am Handy etwas doof, deswegen habe ich es für die Allgemeinheit mit reingeschrieben.


----------



## xxscarfacexx (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So Flash geht nicht eerneut egal welches BIOS. In der Eingabeaufforderung steht immer nur für OEM Karten.
Habe jetzt mal die GTX im Gerätemanager wieder aktiviert:

Jetzt passen auch wieder die GPU Z Angaben .. Ob einfach nur dieses Bild stecken geblieben ist? Ich kann ja mal probieren neu zu starten da es ja anscheinend mit dem 2ten BIOS normal booten sollte wenn das erste nicht geht.

Das 2 te BIOS hab ich extra Stock gelassen. Wusste nur nicht wenn ich diese Update abbreche ob ich da nicht irgendwie was anderes bei der Karte zerstören kann.


----------



## xxscarfacexx (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So Leute.

Alles wieder gut. Nach dem Neustart hab ich nochmal das Offizielle GLH Bios per NV Flash aufspielen können. Und beim erneuten Upgrade Versuch sagte er mir gleich das es nicht nötig sei, mein BIOS upzugraden. Also nochmal nur mit Kopfweh davon gekommen.

Andere Frage aber noch bitte:

Karte ist jetzt übertaktet auf 0,993V - 2050MHZ schon seit Wochen stabil. Speicher ist auf 2227MHZ eingestellt.

Läuft alles super.
Jetzt das eigenartige, Gears of War 4 und Rise of the Tomb Raider laufen flüssig und ohne Probleme. Spiele jetzt aber noch dazu Enslaved - Odyssey to the West (2010) und das ruckelt auf Full HD permanent sobald ich mit Übertaktung spiele. Wenn ich auf Stock gehe kann ich zumindest so 10 Minuten ruckelfrei zocken. Wisst ihr an was das liegen könnte?

PHYSX ist nebenbei auf GPU gestellt.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Gameready 375.57  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]* für BF1 ist raus.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe, obwohl hier einige meinten, es sei nicht notwendig, auch das bereitgestellte BIOS der 1080 aufgespielt.
Ergebnis siehe Bilder , zuerst altes BIOS dann Neues. Bei 61°C beginnen die Lüfter zu laufen und bei 53°C gehen sie wieder aus, ohne dieses "nachzappeln".


----------



## Thaiminater (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also ich hab jetzt meine GTX 1070 Phoenix bekommen und hab ein paar Fragen:
1. Hab den neusten Nvidia Treiber drauf dieses Geforce Experince nicht :
      1.2: Will ich das? Brauch ich das? Da gab es ja relativ viele Probleme mit 3.0 oder?
Hab mir jetzt den Afterburner runtergeladen da dieses Gainward Tool ja relativ Krebs ist.
Hab die Voltage hochgestellt da in  GPU-Z stand voltage limitiert danach war es Powerlimitiert mal auf 112 gestellt da in GPU-Z stand Power Limitiert.
Die Voltage ist zwischen 1,0 und 1,062 geschwankt.
Wieviel kann ich auf die GPU ohne viel testen geben?
Ich krieg kein ASIC angezeigt GPU-Z neuinstallieren?
Wie sieht das mit diesem neuem Bios aus wo krieg ich das her über die Main hab ich es nicht gefunden und wenn man schon dabei ist nen GLH Bios draufspielen?
Schonmal danke an alle die sich die Zeit nehmen und meine Fragen beantworten.
Grüße
Thaiminater


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

1.2: Keine Ahnung ob Du das willst oder brauchst. Du weist was es leistet? Dann weist Du auch ob Du es brauchst oder nicht. Es gibt Leute die haben bei installiertem Experience 300 Punkte weniger im 3D-Mark. Aber ich glaub es sind nicht alle. Und viele geben halt auch nicht so viel auf die 3D-Punkte^^
Ich habs installiert und aktiv. Ich steh auf Shadowplay.
Du kannst so viel V. drauf geben wie das Tool/Bios der Karte zulässt. Ist in der Regel sowieso umsonst. Die Karten skalieren kaum über die Spannung. Ob nun 50Mhz mehr oder weniger machen in der Leistung praktisch keinen Unterschied. 
ASIC haste bei Pascal noch nie angezeigt bekommen. Da hilft auch kein neu Installieren.
Bios bekommste normalerweise bei Techpowerup oder beim Hersteller.

Das ist das blöde an den Sammlern. Es steht alles drinne, und wir drehen uns trotzdem im Kreis


----------



## vinyard (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe, obwohl hier einige meinten, es sei nicht notwendig, auch das bereitgestellte BIOS der 1080 aufgespielt.
> Ergebnis siehe Bilder , zuerst altes BIOS dann Neues. Bei 61°C beginnen die Lüfter zu laufen und bei 53°C gehen sie wieder aus, ohne dieses "nachzappeln".


also ich habe die gleiche karte und 0 probs gehabt !!


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



vinyard schrieb:


> also ich habe die gleiche karte und 0 probs gehabt !!



Welche BIOS Nr. hattest du? Jetzt , mit dem "3B" in der Nr. Kommt dieses nachzuppeln, wie auf Bild 1 zu sehen ist, nicht.


----------



## vinyard (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Welche BIOS Nr. hattest du? Jetzt , mit dem "3B" in der Nr. Kommt dieses nachzuppeln, wie auf Bild 1 zu sehen ist, nicht.



ich habe das 86.04.17.00.6B


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



vinyard schrieb:


> ich habe das 86.04.17.00.6B



Bei mir ist jetzt das 86.04.3B.00.66 drauf. Von der Palitseite, "1080 SuperJetStream/ Download" als "1080_BIOS_Upgrade_0921.zip" vom 29.09.2016 geladen.
Das ist ein Tool zum updaten inkl. dem BIOS, also zum normalen updaten im Desktopbetrieb.

EDIT: Habe gerade mit dem 2. BIOS der Karte getestet .... die Lüfter gehen beim Übergang zu 2D immer "an - aus" bis zu 0 bei entsprechender Temp.


----------



## Hamsterbacke01 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Asus Strix 1080 GTX @2025Mhz nix Spulenfiepen........ Nur Power


----------



## vinyard (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist jetzt das 86.04.3B.00.66 drauf. Von der Palitseite, "1080 SuperJetStream/ Download" als "1080_BIOS_Upgrade_0921.zip" vom 29.09.2016 geladen.
> Das ist ein Tool zum updaten inkl. dem BIOS, also zum normalen updaten im Desktopbetrieb.
> 
> EDIT: Habe gerade mit dem 2. BIOS der Karte getestet .... die Lüfter gehen beim Übergang zu 2D immer "an - aus" bis zu 0 bei entsprechender Temp.



hat den sonst das bios Upgrade was gebracht ?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

@vinyard "hat den sonst das bios Upgrade was gebracht ?"

Scheint sich außer dem sauberen Lüfterlauf nichts geändert zu haben. Beim oc hat sich nichts geändert. Takt  bei +110 geht der Boot sauber auf 2101MHz und der Speicher +400 ohne VCore Erhöhung.


----------



## ZMC (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Was für Temperaturen erreicht ihr mit einer wassergekühlten GTX 1080 unter Last? Ich habe eine Founder's Edition mit EKWB Fullcover. Wundere mich, dass sie nur 36°C unter Last erreicht. Wasser etwa bei 25°C.


----------



## cap82 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Treiber war wohl nix, jetzt ist der 375.63 WHQL raus: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL


----------



## RockOla35 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nachher gleich mal testen
Vieleicht sind dann die bildfehler bei Bf1 weg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Also bei mir geht der 375.57 traumhaft mit BF1.


----------



## Calderon00 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

BF1 läuft sehr sporadisch bei mir, wenn Afterburner läuft, dann wird nicht mal geladen und instant crash. Ansonsten hatte ich mit den letzten Treibern sowie dem aktuellen absolut keine Performance Probleme.

Wäre mal ne Überlegung Wert den Afterburner mal zu aktualisieren


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hätte eine kurze Frage, die hier vielleicht nicht ganz passt - hoffentlich nicht all zu schlimm, sorry. 

Wo kann man, wenn man sich das Spektrum von einer GTX 1060 3GB bis hin zu einer vollen 1080/Titan anschaut, die GTX 980 Ti aus der letzten Generation einordnen? 

Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, wahrscheinlich unteres Mittelfeld der neuen Generation? Also mir geht es da um eine grobe Einschätzung. 

Meine Karte ist schon von Haus aus übertaktet, aber da geht noch mehr - die Umstände waren "etwas" schlecht zu dem Zeitpunkt, weswegen das absolute "no-go", nämlich ein Erwerb (durch eine andere Person damals) einer High-End Karte kurz vor Erscheinen der neuen Generation, stattfand. Würde nun einfach aus Interesse gerne wissen, wo denn das High-End der letzten Generation in der neuen Generation einzuordnen ist, nachdem ja jetzt viele Varianten auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

In der Nähe der 1070er


----------



## Schmenki (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist die Leistung der 980ti so im Bereich 1070 anzusiedeln vll knapp da drunter.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Edit: Habe zu lange gebraucht zu schreiben


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oh, also gar nicht so übel. Mit einer 980 Ti, 6GB, OC steht man also trotz neuer Generation immer noch gut da? Überrascht mich - und freut mich. ;D

(Oh, wobei, die 2GB mehr könnten ja bald mehr ausmachen...)


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Warum sollte man mit dem Spitzenmodell der vorherigen Generation nicht mehr gut da stehen?


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich kenne mich halt nicht so gut aus wie viele von euch. Ich hätte gedacht eine 1070 mit 8GB steckt meine EVGA 980 Ti SC / OC (nur) 6GB locker in die Tasche.

Ich weiß auch nicht so Recht, wo ich mit meinem Prozessor stehe. Nur so um aufzuzeigen, dass ich das schwer einordnen kann. Einerseits ist er ein Biest, andererseits sehe ich hier und sonstwo unzählige bessere...


----------



## Schmenki (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich wäre auch bei meiner 980ti geblieben aber konnte ein stepup bei evga auf die 1080 machen.
vorteil von der neuen nv Generation ist halt eher die Effizienz. Die 1070 brauch halt nur die Hälfte am Strom gegen die 980ti.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schmenki schrieb:


> vorteil von der neuen nv Generation ist halt eher die Effizienz. Die 1070 brauch halt nur die Hälfte am Strom gegen die 980ti.



Naja, nicht die Hälfte. Aber spürbar weniger.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Quintes schrieb:


> (Oh, wobei, die 2GB mehr könnten ja bald mehr ausmachen...)



Bald? Je nachdem was Du für Software hast, wie Du Deine Software einstellst und was Du von Deiner Software erwartest bricht auch eine 1080er mit 8GB VRAM auf 6 FPS in FHD ein, weil ihr der Speicher ausgeht 
Aber man muss ja auch nicht immer alles auf volle Lotte stellen.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn es ums Gaming geht, bei 1080p? Also ich hatte ja auch eine 390X mit 8GB und habe nie gesehen dass alles einbricht weil nicht genug Speicher da ist. Dein Beitrag hört sich an als müsste ich mit 6GB in FHD bald Details auf ein Minimum reduzieren oder ich verstehe irgendwie Ironie/Sarkasmus dahinter nicht. Sollte jeder jetzt schon am besten 12GB haben?
Solche Aussagen habe ich bisher nur gehört wenn es um 4k geht, aber nicht Full HD... jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was haben details mit vram zutun ? Nichts...

Nur spiele laden immer mehr Texturen in den speicher, daher kann es bald knapp mit 6gb werden


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Öhm gibt oft so Einstellungen mit "Textur-Details" oder Ähnliches. Sorry, tut mir Leid, dass ich das in Verbindung bringe.

PS: Fände es toll, wenn du mich einfach ignorieren würdest, Chinaquads. Wäre echt nett.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1070 hat halt 2GB mehr VRAM und ca 100W weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die 1070 hat halt 2GB mehr VRAM und ca 100W weniger Verbrauch.



Weniger Verbrauch ist jetzt erstmal nicht die Priorität, hätte nur gedacht dass 6GB für Full HD noch eine Weile gut sind. Dem ist dann wohl anscheinend nicht so.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Quintes schrieb:


> Weniger Verbrauch ist jetzt erstmal nicht die Priorität, hätte nur gedacht dass 6GB für Full HD noch eine Weile gut sind. Dem ist dann wohl anscheinend nicht so.



Kommt auf's Spiel an. Bei manchen Titeln kommen 6 GB bei Ultra-Texturen an die Grenzen. Allerdings ist der optische Unterschied zwischen Ultra und Hohen Texturen auch oft nur mit der Lupe zu sehen. Ich persönlich würde mit der 980Ti noch leben und evtl. auf ne 1080Ti warten.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nach den ersten Antworten hatte ich gehofft es wäre noch etwas zukunftssicherer, da ich auch an anderer Stelle mal aufrüsten wollte. Mal schauen, ob ich bis zum Erscheinen einer 1080 Ti die Mittel dafür habe. Anscheinend kommt man ja bei den Grafikkarten kaum hinterher im Gegensatz zu CPUs und Ähnlichem.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Quintes schrieb:


> Nach den ersten Antworten hatte ich gehofft es wäre noch etwas zukunftssicherer, da ich auch an anderer Stelle mal aufrüsten wollte. Mal schauen, ob ich bis zum Erscheinen einer 1080 Ti die Mittel dafür habe. Anscheinend kommt man ja bei den Grafikkarten kaum hinterher im Gegensatz zu CPUs und Ähnlichem.



Die Spiele haben durch die aktuelle Konsolen-Generation einen Sprung gemacht, was die Anforderungen an das RAM angeht - sowohl den Hauptspeicher des Rechners als auch VRAM. Nachdem jahrelang vorher nix passiert ist. Deswegen sind 8 GB VRAM tatsächlich momentan für eine gewisse Zukunftssicherheit angesagt. 

Aber ich finde 6 GB jetzt noch nicht zu wenig und definitiv alleine für sich kein Anlass, unbedingt schon zu wechseln. Bei 4GB wird's allerdings schon unangenehm eng.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Quintes schrieb:


> Wenn es ums Gaming geht, bei 1080p? Also ich hatte ja auch eine 390X mit 8GB und habe nie gesehen dass alles einbricht weil nicht genug Speicher da ist. Dein Beitrag hört sich an als müsste ich mit 6GB in FHD bald Details auf ein Minimum reduzieren oder ich verstehe irgendwie Ironie/Sarkasmus dahinter nicht. Sollte jeder jetzt schon am besten 12GB haben?
> Solche Aussagen habe ich bisher nur gehört wenn es um 4k geht, aber nicht Full HD... jetzt bin ich verwirrt.



Weil die Leute gerne Pauschal-Antworten geben, aber nicht wirklich Beobachten.

Voll angeknalltes Rise of the Tomb Raider in FHD ... lockere 40 FPS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange ich nicht an einer bestimmten Stelle stehe und in eine bestimmte Richtung schaue.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ... natürlich wenn Du 4K hast, tritt das früher ein. 
Ist auch nur ein Extrem-Beispiel. Aber "bald" ist es halt nicht. Es ist vor 6 Monaten gewesen (wenn man jetzt dieses Beispiel nimmt^^). Und mir fallen da bestimmt noch ein paar andere ein wenn ich in mich gehe 

Mit einer Titan X gibts dann keine Einbrüche, auch wenn die Speichernutzung über 8GB klettert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Oh, gut, dass es gerade das Spiel ist, welches noch auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht... -.-"

Das ist doch echt zum... könnte man sowas nachrüsten wäre super. Die Zeiten von "Ich kaufe mir ein High-End-System und habe jetzt jahrelang keine/kaum Probleme" sind wohl vorbei.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie gesagt, wenn es Dir nicht gerade körperliche Schmerzen bereitet, die Texturstufe um eines runterzustellen... Und nochmal: Auch mit Ultra Texturen ist RotTR auf der 980Ti bei weitem nicht unspielbar, es gibt halt dann Stellen, wo es mal Ruckler gibt.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja klar, das ist ja nur ein Beispiel. Ich habe absolut kein Problem, Einstellungen etwas herunterzuschrauben. Alles auf Maximum macht für mich selten Sinn. Aber auf "Hoch" möchte ich die Sachen dann doch gerne haben, sonst wird es oft sichtbar störend, selbst während dem Spielen. Und nach dem Bild, dass sich hier abzeichnet, sind die Zeiten, in denen ich alles auf "Hoch / Sehr Hoch" stellen kann und keine Einbrüche habe, sehr bald vorbei.

"Maxed out" braucht ja kein Mensch, ich finde selbst mit Lupe keinen wirklichen Unterschied bei Sachen wie 4x vs 8x MSAA oder Ähnlichem. Auch bei Schatten fällt einem der Unterschied zwischen "Ultra" und "Hoch" meist nur auf wenn man rumsteht und die Schatten überall genau anguckt.


----------



## cap82 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wollt grad sagen, jetzt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Das hört sich ja gerade so an, als könnte jeder seine 980ti demnächst in Rente schicken.
Man kriegt jede Karte ans Limit, auch 2 Titan X: in 8k halt..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqYDno6I1sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat auch niemand behauptet, es ist halt wie immer von den eigenen Ansprüchen und der eigenen Software abhängig wie "lange" eine Graka für einen selbst funktioniert.
Aber wenn sowieso ein Neukauf ansteht ist halt das VRAM *inzwischen* ein Faktor den man brücksichtigen sollte. Und das nicht erst in 4K.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Deswegen sagte er ja "hört sich ja gerade so an" und nicht, dass jemand das behauptet. Es hört sich halt leider tatsächlich ein bisschen so an. Bin relativ geschockt von den Sachen die ich jetzt lese, nachdem zunächst ja wenig negative Antworten kamen. Aber das ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet, denn du hast ja einwandfrei belegt, was du gesagt hast.


----------



## John_Wick (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung warum die beiden Topmodelle von Palit und Gainward Gamerock Premium und die Goes Like Hell seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten nicht verfügbar sind? Habe sogar schon zwei E-mails zu Palit geschickt aber keine Antwort bekommen toller Support. Mindfactory hat auch keine Ahnung warum die nicht lieferbar sind. Produktionsprobleme? ich verstehe es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## cap82 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Haben genug verkauft..


----------



## John_Wick (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wohl kaum die waren ja schon von Anfang an kaum verfügbar und jetzt schon ganz lange überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## KaterTom (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nimm einfach die Palit Gamerock ohne Premium und flashe das Premium Bios (erhältlich bei techpowerup) drauf. Kann nichts schiefgehen, die einfache Gamerock hat auch ein Dualbios. Ich hab's genauso gemacht und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Kann nichts schiefgehen, die einfache Gamerock hat auch ein Dualbios.


Natürlich kann da was passieren.
Mit Pech zerschiesst du das erste BIOS.
Und sollte dann was an der Karte sein und du musst sie einschicken, könnte Palit die Garantie verweigern wenn sie es bemerken.
Man sollte sich im klaren sein, dass man bei Palit dabei die Garantie verliert.


----------



## John_Wick (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Und hat einer ne Idee warum die Gamerock Premium und die GLH schon so lange nicht lieferbar ist und Palit auf meine zwei Mails nicht reagiert hat?

Könnte das an der Micron Speicherproblematik liegen? Aber die Karten sind ja seit Monaten schon nicht zu bekommen...


----------



## D8TRacer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da die Suche nichts ergeben hat, habe ich mal eine Frage zur 1070 von diversen Herstellern. 
Je nach Hersteller ist die Spannungsversorgung über einen 8 Pin, über 1x6 und 1x8 oder sogar 2x8Pin wie bei der 1080 realisiert. Bringt das wirklich einen Performace unterscheid? Gerade im Bezug auf OC? Oder langt ein 8 Pin locker für diese Karte?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ein 8pin reicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat das hier schon jemand gepostet ? EVGA FTW 1080 and 1070 Have Overheating Issues und [NEU] EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW - [UPDATE] Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich
Bei TH zeigt sich, dass bei der 1080FTW der Vram selbst im Gaming Betrieb seine maximal zulässige Betriebstemperatur erreicht, im Torture sogar überschreitet.  

Wollte eigentlich einem Kumpel eine 1070 FTW einbauen... ach verdammt.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (25. Oktober 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Die 1070 SC die ich bei meinem Kumpel eingebaut habe ist nach einem Monat abgeraucht. Ob da nun auch die hohen Temperaturen Schuld waren oder es ein Montagsmodell war, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Das die aber auch bei der SC relativ hoch sind, sieht man ja im Test bei guru3d. 

Der Austausch ging Dank Advanced RMA schnell vonstatten. Schade fande ich nur, dass ich die Versandkosten für die defekte Karte selber übernehmen musste. Das kenne ich von anderen Firmen nicht. Da bekommt man ein Versandetikett und fertig. Mal schauen wie lange die Prüfung und die Rückerstattung von der Kaution dauert. 

Jedenfalls kann man jetzt einen Wärmeleitpad Mod beantragen. Konnte ich auch problemlos für die SC machen. Mal schauen was da kommt. 
EVGA - Beantragen Sie Ihre EVGA Warmeleitpads


----------



## JPN (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (Big) Pascal - Laberthreat*

Hätte mal eine Frage, und zwar bin ich am überlegen mir die GTX 1080 zu kaufen.
Mein derzeitiges Setup sieht wie folgt aus:

R9 290x
Intel i5 3570k 4x 3.40 GHz
Be Quiet 600 Watt Gold+ Netzteil
Asrock z77 Extreme4 Mainboard

Sollte ich mir ein komplett neues System mit Skylake i7, DDR4 RAM usw. direkt kaufen oder würde es das alte auch noch tun, nur eben mit der 1080?
Würde die 1080 überhaupt vernünftig auf meinem jetzigen System laufen?

LG,
Robin


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Eigentlich sollte die 1080 auch in deinem System noch gute Dienste verrichten, je nach Spiel würde ich höchstens die CPU noch etwas übertakten.


----------



## JPN (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte die 1080 auch in deinem System noch gute Dienste verrichten, je nach Spiel würde ich höchstens die CPU noch etwas übertakten.



Alles klar, danke! Wie genau übertakte ich die CPU? Habe das noch nie gemacht und ist es insgesamt ratsam? Nicht das diese zu heiß wird, wobei ich habe eigentlich einen soliden CPU Kühler (Noctua NH-D14 ).
Habe gehört man muss im BIOS was umstellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher bevor ich da irgendwas einstelle und mir die CPU zerschieße ..


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt dazu viele Anleitungen, jedoch fnide ich gerade für die Z77 Asrocks nur etwas auf Englisch: Complete Overclocking Guide: Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge | *ASRock Edition* 
Da die Einstellungen aber sowieso überall die Gleichen sind und nur wenige Features anders heißen hier: [HowTo] Ivy Bridge & Z77, Overclocking für Jedermann auf GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H
Es gibt bestimmt auch eineiges auf Youtube. 
Aber auch mit 3,4GHz limitiert deine CPU längst nicht in jedem Spiel und je nach Details/Auflösung stößt dann auch die 1080 vor der CPU an ihre FPS Grenzen.


----------



## cap82 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der 3570k lässt sich bequem per Multiplikator übertakten. Meiner läuft auf 4,5GHz @1,26V. Ist allerdings auch geköpft und die WLP unterm Heatspreader wurde getauscht.
Ich habe das Z77 Pro4, mit deinem Extreme4 sollte das auch drin sein.


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

1.26 volt sind sportlich, da muss der kühler das auch mit machen.

4.2 ghz bei 1.1 volt sind realistisch, die temps sollten dann um die 70 grad liegen. Ungeköpft.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wohl war, soviel hab ich nicht mal auf meinem 3770k mit 4,6GHz + HT.  Also immer schön rantasten.


----------



## cap82 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit dem bequiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 habe ich unter Last in Games maximal 60°C, in Prime max. 65°C. 
LLC ist bei mir auf 50%, das ist am stabilsten. 
Voltage offset +0,005.
WLP am HS ist Liquid Ultra, am Kühler IC Diamond 7.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann man jetzt einen Wärmeleitpad Mod beantragen. Konnte ich auch problemlos für die SC machen. Mal schauen was da kommt.
> EVGA - Beantragen Sie Ihre EVGA Warmeleitpads



Hab es auch beantragt, kostet ja nix .


----------



## Schmenki (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So Wakü (Eiswolf) ist auf meiner 1080 und habe nochmal mit dem Asus OC Bios gebencht:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING


Glaube kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So meine 980TI darf in Rente gehen, Palit Jetstream 1080 ist auf dem Weg zu mir. 

Bin gespannt  


Wie hoch habt ihr eure Karten für 24/7 übertaktet? 
Sind 2000Mhz drin mit dem Palitkühler bei angenehmer Lautstärke?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> So meine 980TI darf in Rente gehen, Palit Jetstream 1080 ist auf dem Weg zu mir.
> 
> Bin gespannt
> 
> ...



Habe zwar die SuperJetstream, aber ich denke die geben sich nicht viel. Der 1.Costm Kühler, der hält was er verspricht.
Wenn ich BF4 mit "high" spiele, springen die Lüfter gar nicht an. Sonst mit oc hat sie nen Boost bei 2100 MHz.
Ich habe allerdings das BIOS vom 29.09. drauf gemacht, dadurch laufen die Lüfter geregelter. Sie hatten bei 
Übergang 3D zu 2D ein "nachzappeln" bis sie dann stehen blieben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das klingt super. 
Der Kühler hat mich schon bei meiner 980TI überzeugt. 

Das Bios was du hast wird aber aktuell nicht mehr angeboten oder?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nen BIOS kriegt man bei Techpowerup.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Offiziell von Palit? 
Wenn ja, wurde das nicht zurückgezogen? 

Wie steuert man die LED's an bei der Palit, mit Thundermaster?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das sind halt welche, die von den Karten runter gezogen wurden.
Also im Prinzip offizielle.

Ja mit Thundermaster.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Offiziell von Palit?
> Wenn ja, wurde das nicht zurückgezogen?



... bei der Super steht es noch drin, warum bei der Jetstream ??? keine Ahnung ob es rausgenommen wurde. 
Schau doch einfach mit GPU-Z nach, wie bei dir das Lüfterverhalten ist.

:alit Products - Grafikkarten / GeForce<sup>(R)</sup> GTX 10 Serie:: 

scheint nur die Jetstream ohne BIOSupdate zu sein. Bei allen anderen ist es drin.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



> Wie hoch habt ihr eure Karten....Sind 2000Mhz drin mit dem Palitkühler bei angenehmer Lautstärke?


Für 24/7 nutze ich 2,0GHz GPU & 5,4GHz VRAM (effektiv 10,8GHz).
Ansonsten ...sollte machbar sein & die GPU-Spannung kannst ggf. auch noch ein gutes Stück drosseln. Ich denke mal, Du wirst zufrieden sein & bitte Feedback geben ...


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Für 24/7 nutze ich 2,0GHz GPU & 5,4GHz VRAM (effektiv 10,8GHz).
> Ansonsten ...sollte machbar sein & die GPU-Spannung kannst ggf. auch noch ein gutes Stück drosseln. Ich denke mal, Du wirst zufrieden sein & bitte Feedback geben ...



... an welcher Stelle/Tool? Ich kann nur erhöhen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Nutze dafür die Curved-Funktion vom Afterburner. Du kannst damit eine Spannung_X für Takt_Y fixieren oder diese mit Takt_Z variabel belassen ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Man kann ja auch das Superjetstream Bios auf die Jetstream klatschen wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe (sind ja wohl eh absolut Identisch eben bis auf die im Bios hinterlegten Werte). 

Na mal sehen, heute ging sie in den Versand, also kommt sie morgen oder übermorgen. Dann werde ich berichten


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du kannst auch von der gamerock premium das BIOS draufmachen.
Garantie verlierst du dabei immer.


----------



## Hillfigger (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

An die High-End Grafikkartenkenner: Rentiert sich eher eine GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme oder die größere 1080 AMP! Extreme? 

Mein Punkt, ist die 1080 entsprechend ihrer Preisdifferenz länger "brauchbar"? Z.B. die 1070 kann games in 4 Jahren auf medium wiedergeben, während die 1080 erst in 5,5 Jahren games auf medium wiedergeben muss, um "ruckelfreies" Spielen zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Kommt darauf an... sinniger kann man das nicht beantworten...


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

20% unterschied. Nix weltbewegendes. Anstatt 30 fps hast du dann 36 fps. Macht den unterschied zwischen spielbar und unspielbar nicht aus


----------



## cap82 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sehe ich auch so.
Bei den 1070ern entscheidest du nach Lautstärke, Kühlung, Aussehen oder Support. Wenn dir alles nicht so wichtig ist, dann nimm die günstigste Custom, in dem Falle immer noch die KFA² 1070 EX (wobei die auch schon ziemlich leise und Kühl ist), denn in der Leistung schenken sich alle nicht viel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

So die Jetstream 1080 kam gestern an. 
Habe erstmal das Powertarget nach oben gezogen und dem Boost Takt auf 2050Mhz erhöht. 
Läuft sofort ohne Probleme, die Lüfter drehen noch nicht mal großartig auf. 
Hammer dieser Kühler. 

Nun zur LED, es nervt mich ehrlich gesagt, dass sie beim Einschalten des PC`s erstmal alle Farben durchwechselt. 
Kann man die LED`s irgendwie komplett deaktivieren? Wäre auch kein Problem wenn es nur ein Kabel ist, was auf dem PCB eingesteckt ist, dann könnte ich es ja einfach abziehen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ja, dass sollte über die Palit-Soft "Thunder Master" möglich sein. Navigiere zur "LED Controll" & wähle off aus. Beim Beenden der Soft wählst dann noch "Aktuelle Einstellungen beibehalten ...." und somit sollte die Beleuchtung ausgeschaltet sein.
Wenn Du deine Kiste jedoch startest/einschaltest, dann könnte ein kurzes Farbenspiel dennoch gegeben sein.^^

Ich lese immer mal wieder, dass eine 1070/80er mit einem 144Hz-Moni nicht vollständig runtertaktet, teilweise auch das Bild auf dem Desktop flackert o.Ä. Ich kann das seit mehreren Treibern NICHT bestätigen und auch mit dem aktuellsten WHQL (375.63)
gibt es da bei mir diesbezüglich keine Probleme. Sämtliche Stromsparmodi greifen u. zu bspw. 120Hz gibt es da bei mir keine Unterschiede und das ist gut so ....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Genau das will ich ja nicht, das Farbenspiel beim Einschalten. Wäre mir lieber wenn es gar nicht leuchtet. Also Stecker ziehen und fertig wäre super. 
Deshalb die Frage ob zufällig jemand hier weiß, ob das so einfach geht bei der Karte.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das weiß ich nicht & falls Du keine passende Antwort erhälst, dann kontaktierst einfach mal den Support. Alternativ beim Einschalten gar nicht beachten oder den Kopf wegdrehen ....


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Immer noch mit Thundermaster. 
Solltest du ja mittlerweile drauf und ausprobiert haben.


----------



## saniix (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig für meine Frage.

Ich habe mir eine 1060 zugelegt und bin sehr begeistert von der Leistung. Hatte davor eine 770 2GB und wenn ich BF1 auf Ultra gespielt habe hatte ich im Online Modus 35~ FPS
Nun habe ich locker über 60. Habs nur auf 60 limitiert. 

wenn ich bei GTA 5 ein Benchmark mache habe ich circa 80-120 FPS im Online Modus allerdings nur 60-80
Solange die 60 konstant bleiben ist mir dass nicht so wichtig.  ABER meine GPU ist nur 50-70% Ausgelastet und trotzdem gib es so abschmierer auf 55-50 FPS woran kann das liegen? 
Takt liegt in GTA 5 bei 1100-1300 mhz.

Übrigens mein restliches System.

i5 4690K @4,4 mit 1,125 Volt
SSD Samsung 250GB (Spiel ist auf der SSD)
8 GB DDR3 1333 MHZ 
GTX 1060 Gainward 6GB


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



saniix schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig für meine Frage.
> 
> Ich habe mir eine 1060 zugelegt und bin sehr begeistert von der Leistung. Hatte davor eine 770 2GB und wenn ich BF1 auf Ultra gespielt habe hatte ich im Online Modus 35~ FPS
> Nun habe ich locker über 60. Habs nur auf 60 limitiert.
> ...



Hi, 

was meinst Du mit "Abschmierer" auf 50-55FPS? Kleine Einbrüche sind absolut normal, denn keine Szenerie ist identisch zu berechnen wie eine andere. Deswegen ist da auch ne sehr hohe Dynamik drin... schau Dir an was passeirt wenn Du den FPS Lock aufhebst... da hast Du auch schwankungen und der FPS lock reagiert nur nach oeben hin und es kann durchaus mal sein, dass deine GPU oder CPU kurzweilig überfordert ist auch mit 60 FPS...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Immer noch mit Thundermaster.
> Solltest du ja mittlerweile drauf und ausprobiert haben.



Thundermaster ist schon auf "off" und "beim boot setzen" gestellt. 
Dennoch macht er sein RGB Farbenspiel beim Einschalten und geht danach erst aus.


Edit: So in der Tat konnte man einfach ein Stecker vom PCB abziehen. Jetzt ist die Funzel aus


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Habe bei meiner Karte ein zweites Kabel zum Kühler entdeckt, muss eins davon für die LED sein . Musste mal schauen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Der Nachbrenner/Afterburner ist in der Final 4.3.0 erschienen. Ich kann das hervorragende Tool seit Jahren nur empfehlen & wer es noch nicht haben sollte -->MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Final: Geniales Tweak-Tool fur Grafikkarten im Download
Das Tool unterstützt sämtliche Grakas & da ist es egal, ob man eine grüne oder rote Karte besitzt. Ich würde daher empfehlen ...saugen & installieren. Marsch Marsch!^^


*edit:*
Und schöne Skins gibt es auch ...


*edit²:*
Palit war auch wieder fleißig & vielleicht für die User interessant, die mit dem vorherigen Update-Utility + BIOS File Probs beim Installieren hatten bzw. der Flashvorgang nicht "durchflutschte" und bei ~99% verweilte.
Das aktuelle Utility sollte Abhilfe schaffen & vermutlich werden da auch noch andere Palit-Grakas unterstützt. Daher einfach mal entsprechend schauen -->:alit Products - GeForce(R) GTX 1080 GameRock Premium Edition :: ...


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



saniix schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig für meine Frage.
> 
> Ich habe mir eine 1060 zugelegt und bin sehr begeistert von der Leistung. Hatte davor eine 770 2GB und wenn ich BF1 auf Ultra gespielt habe hatte ich im Online Modus 35~ FPS
> Nun habe ich locker über 60. Habs nur auf 60 limitiert.
> ...



Die Ursache für das "Abschmieren" deiner Grafikkarte ist eher ein "Abschmieren" der CPU ... Während Offline die CPU nicht zu sehr belastet wird, ist es online eine ganz andere Sache. Hier müssen neben den NPCs auch deine Mitspieler brechnet und umgesetzt werden. Während NPCs mit relativ einfachen Berechnungen umzusetzen sind, da der Programmcode das verhalten vorherbestimmt, sind deine Mitspieler chaotisch ihrem Verhalten und die CPU muss die Meldungen des Netzwerks über das Verhalten deiner Mitspieler abwarten und anschließend diese Meldungen in Positionen, Animationen etc umsetzen, die es dann der GPU übergibt.

Je mehr Mitspieler zu berücksichtigen sind um so heftiger sind die Berechnungen und um so weniger Zeit kann die CPU für das senden von Grafikinformationen an die GPU aufwenden ... Ergebnis: Deine GPU hat weniger zu tun (weil sie warten muss) und wird daher weniger ausgelastet. Das Weniger an Infos hat aber außerdem die Folge, das ab und an ein Frame unter den Tisch fällt, weil noch keine neue Daten vorliegen die dargestellt werden können.

Dieses "Phänomen" hast du bei vielen Onlinespielen. Und je "schlechter" deine CPU ist um so häufiger und heftiger kommt das vor.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Falls jemand seine Karte Undervolten möchte aber 0 Ahnung vom Curve Editor hat kann ja hier mal reinschauen, LINK

Gibt da sicher noch tausend Dinge mehr zu sagen aber damit fiel mir der Einstieg leichter.

Meine 1070 läuft nun mit 2025 Mhz @0,975V @ 60°C   vorher hab ich mit solchen Takten die 70°C erreicht und lag auch knapp über 1V .
Hab da sicherlich noch Luft nach unten, was die Spannung betrifft, mal sehen wo ich letztlich lande mit der Karte.

Der Unterschied in Bezug auf Lautstärke und Verbrauch ist nicht zu unterschätzen und dauert keine 10 Minuten.

PS: Die "Wissenden" dürfen diesen Beitrag gern überspringen oder ergänzen.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich würde gern den maximalen Takt ausloten und dann die Spannung entsprechend nach unten "korrigieren". Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, durch die vorgegebenen Spannungspunkte musst du umdenken und den maximalen Takt für jeden oder den gewünschten Bereich ausloten. Also erstmal mit knapp unter 1V einen Punkt nach und nach höher ziehen.

Man ermittelt jetzt praktisch den maximalen Takt für jede Spannung einzeln. So findet man den Sweetspot noch besser. Oder eben den maximalen Takt für die Spannung, die man sich wünscht.^^ Klingt bescheuert, ist aber genau so.

Heißt aber nicht das man gezwungen wird JEDEN Punkt zu ermitteln. Einfach mit der Wunschspannung ausloten. Rest wird angeglichen, wie im Link oben gezeigt.

Schwierig zu beschreiben, weils vom Vorgehen diesmal von hinten aufgezogen wird.

PS: Wie immer unbedingt mit div. Games testen, musste jetzt auch nochmal ein wenig korrigieren:
1V  2000MHz und 63°C, ~70% PT used von eingestellt 100%. In Forza Horizon3 nimmt er nichtmal 60% vom PT, Mega krass. 

Geht man zu niedrig kann das zwar laufen, fühlt sich aber "hakelig" an. Noch weiter unten gibt es dann die gewohnten Artefakte. 
Hab es aber nicht geschafft den Treiber abzuschießen, mit ein wenig "Gefühl" für die GPU (Takt/Spannung/Temps.) ist das eigentlich nur schwer möglich. Außer man ist auch der Suche nach dem ultimativen Kick und versucht die 2GHz auf 0,825V zu schaffen, dann passiert bestimmt was.  

PPS: Mit dem laufenden Furmark zu takten war eigentlich überflüssig, dort sind kaum Temperaturunterschiede zu erkennen gewesen. Also sich davon nicht täuschen lassen. In-Game siehts gleich ganz anders aus.


----------



## Karotte81 (1. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Falls es noch weitere *Zotac *User gibt, die interessiert wann Zotac einen Bios Fix für GPUs, die mit dem *Micron **Ram *bestückt wurden, rausbringt, habe ich soeben von einem Support MA von Zotac folgendes erfahren:



> _
> 19:29Jon V: The engineers will be releasing a new BIOS for this, this last week of November.
> 19:29Jon V: Keep in touch, you will be updated._




Hatte eben mal bei mir geschaut und hab auch Micron verbaut. Habe zwar keine Probleme, außer Artefakte beim übertakten, aber ein Fix kann ja nicht schaden 


PS: Wusste nicht wo ich es sonst hinposten sollte.


----------



## wobix (3. November 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hallo zusammen,
da ich hier seit Beginn des Threads nur passiv mitgelesen habe und bisher immer super von euch Informiert wurde, wollte ich mich mal revanchieren und euch von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit meiner neuen 1070 berichten.
Es stand eigentlich von Anfang an fest, dass es ein Modell von EVGA werden soll, da mich dieser mit Abstand bester Service absolut überzeugt hat und die Unterschiede in sachen Geschwindigkeit eher gering zu sein scheinen.
Ja... EVGA hat mit der Hitze an den SpaWa´s zu kämpfen EVGA: BIOS-Updates sollen uberhitzende Grafikkarten verhindern [Update: Erste Testergebnisse], aber solange EVGA eine defekte Karte ohne Anstand austauscht, soll mir das ziemlich egal sein.
Also habe ich am Montag (Brückentag olé )meine EVGA GTX 1070 FTW im Laden meines Vertrauens erstanden und natürlich sofort eingebaut -> Nvidia Treiber per DDU gelöscht und den aktuellen Treiber 375.63 installiert.
Ich hatte vorher eine fast 4 Jahre alte ASUS GTX 670 DC2OC und bin von der Performance der 1070 total begeistert.
Habe mich jetzt eine Weile mit Afterburner beschäftigt und möchte diese Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

Als Gehäuse kommt ein Fractial Design R4 zum Einsatz, der obere Festplattenkäfig ist ausgebaut und es befinden sich vorne und hinten jeweils 1 x 140mm Lüfter
CPU ist ein i5 3570k @stock (außer beim letzten Bench, um den Unterschied nochmal deutlich zu machen)- Lüfter ist ein Macho 2 revB

Als Spannung hat sich bei mir 0,975V als Sweet-Spot herausgestellt, 0,95V hat bei 2012MHz schon Probleme bereitet also bin ich 2 Stufen höher rauf, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen.
Wie man sieht, hat die Erhöhung des Speichertaktes eine sehr starke Auswirkung auf die Temperatur (MEM @2055 = 54°C @70% FAN gegen MEM @ 2101 = 58°C @80%FAN)
Hier mal meine Benches vom FireStrike 1.1

STOCK / CPU @ 4200 MHz
Graphics Score: 19 031
GPU @ 1974 MHz / 1923 MHz stable / 1.043 V / 73 °C / 38% FAN / MEM +000 @ 2003 MHz / CPU @ 4200 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4

Graphics Score: 19 620 
GPU @ 2038 MHz / 2012 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 54 °C / 70% FAN / MEM +104 @ 2055 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4

Graphics Score: 19 864 
GPU @ 2038 MHz / 2012 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 58 °C / 80% FAN / MEM +200 @ 2101 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4

Graphics Score: 19 876 
GPU @ 2012 MHz / 2000 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 56 °C / 80% FAN / MEM +250 @ 2126 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4

Graphics Score: 19 963 
GPU @ 2025 MHz / 2000 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 56 °C / 80% FAN / MEM +250 @ 2126 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10670000

Graphics Score: 19 962 
GPU @ 2025 MHz / 2000 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 57 °C / 80% FAN / MEM +300 @ 2152 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10670095

Graphics Score: 19 974 
GPU @ 2038 MHz / 2012 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 57 °C / 85% FAN / MEM +250 @ 2126 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10670194

Graphics Score: 20 043 
GPU @ 2050 MHz / 2025 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 57 °C / 85% FAN / MEM +250 @ 2126 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10670295

Graphics Score: 20 079 
GPU @ 2050 MHz / 2025 MHz stable / 0,975 V / 57 °C / 85% FAN / MEM +250 @ 2126 MHz / CPU @ 4200 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10670615

Die kostenlosen Wärmeleitpads habe ich bereits bestellt, mal sehen was sich damit noch Verbessern lässt.
Falls jemand Fragen hat, immer her damit 

mfg. Jan


----------



## Karotte81 (4. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

85% Fan, meine Herren. Du magst aber den Düsenjetmodus, gell  

Bei meiner Karte sind 60% schon deutlich hörbar, bei 85% würde ich mich auf nem Flughafen wähnen. 

0.975V scheint übrigens ein guter Punkt zu sein, da verweile ich auch schon lange, mit ähnlichen Werten wie du.


----------



## wobix (4. November 2016)

*GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> 85% Fan, meine Herren. Du magst aber den Düsenjetmodus, gell
> 
> Bei meiner Karte sind 60% schon deutlich hörbar, bei 85% würde ich mich auf nem Flughafen wähnen.



Davon höre ich mit Headset zum Glück nichts 
Im Idle gibt es keinen Ton von sich.
Aber stimmt schon, wenn ich das Headset nicht auf hätte würde es mich brutal stören.

mfg Jan



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Naja, die Prozentzahl sagt ja erstmal überhaupt nichts aus.
Ohne rpm lässt sich wenig zur Lautstärke sagen.


----------



## wobix (4. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, die Prozentzahl sagt ja erstmal überhaupt nichts aus.
> Ohne rpm lässt sich wenig zur Lautstärke sagen.



Da hast du Recht...
bei mir sind es:
100% = 2700 rpm
80% = 2150 rpm

mfg Jan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## addicTix (10. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab mal ne kleine Frage zu EVGA
Irgendwann im September hab ich mir einen EVGA Powerlink "gesichert", da dieser angeblich kostenlos sein sollte.
Jetzt las ich allerdings, dass ich für die Versandkosten selbst aufkommen muss... kostet etwa $10.
Da ich darauf keine Lust habe, wollt ich fragen was ich machen muss damit ich den nicht bekomme.
In der Bestätigungsemail stand folgendes:



> Dear ***,
> 
> Congratulations, as your EVGA PowerLink request has been approved for (1) PowerLink(s)!
> 
> ...



Schicken die also nicht raus bevor ich bezahlt habe?


----------



## wobix (10. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



addicTix schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kleine Frage zu EVGA
> Irgendwann im September hab ich mir einen EVGA Powerlink "gesichert", da dieser angeblich kostenlos sein sollte.
> Jetzt las ich allerdings, dass ich für die Versandkosten selbst aufkommen muss... kostet etwa $10.
> Da ich darauf keine Lust habe, wollt ich fragen was ich machen muss damit ich den nicht bekomme.
> ...



naja, hast du denn die 2. email überhaupt bekommen? mit den Zahlungsinformationen?
Und ja, du bekommst das nicht bevor du nicht bezahlt hast.
Das mit den Versandkosten steht direkt bei dem Angebot dabei [emoji57]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Moin zusammen ...

Ist das eigentlich korrekt, dass man bei einer 1080 HoF keine Temps des V-RAM oder der Mosfet´s  auslesen kann ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sinn die sich ihrer Sache so sicher, oder sind das einfach nur Sparmaßnahmen ...
Wie doof iss das denn 

EDIT:

Die Karte wird für Overclocker angegeben ... Also soweit hätte man da ja wenigstens mitdenken können


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Das ist normal.


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen ...
> 
> Ist das eigentlich korrekt, dass man bei einer 1080 HoF keine Temps des V-RAM oder der Mosfet´s  auslesen kann ???
> 
> ...



Ähm... ich kenne keine KArte, die dav on Haus aus kann außer vielleicht irgendwelche absoluten Ethusiast Builds (K!ngp!n o.Ä., wobei ich mir da auch nicht sicher bin ob es sowas in der jüngeren Verghangenheit mal gab) .... GPU Chip klar, aber mehr eigentlich nicht. Wird bei mir auch nur über nen Foliensensor "ausgelesen" via Aquaero bzw. Aquasuite.


----------



## Venom89 (11. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Es gibt keine Karte die das von Haus aus kann. Bei AMD wird dies zwar angegeben, die Werte kann man aber in die Tonne kloppen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Weil die Werte auch garnicht aus den Chips kommen.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich habe mal eine Frage,
ich habe eine GTX1070 und wollte mal fragen ob man zufälligerweise die maximale fps begrenzen kann mit dem Nvidia treiber... bei besonders hohen fps (alte spiele etc) habe ich ein fiepen im sound, wenn ich die fps reduziere (in csgo geht das in der cfg) hört das fiepen auf... aber nicht alle spiele bieten die möglichkeit das in der cfg zu machen... gibt es eine einstellung mit der ich zB überall die fps auf 144 festlegen kann?


----------



## chischko (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Was 3 Sekunden und Google alles zu Tage fördern: Eleganteste Lösung für FPS-Limit


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

ich kenne mich mit dem nvidia gedöhns nicht aus, wo finde ich denn den nvidia inspector? 

€dit, sehe gerade dass das ein extra tool ist, geht das nicht ohne?


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Im msi afterburner, im riva serve kann man die fps auch limitieren. Den nvidia inspector muss man herunterladen.


----------



## Karotte81 (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Was 3 Sekunden und Google alles zu Tage fördern: Eleganteste Lösung für FPS-Limit



Aber es ist doch viel cooler in ein Forum zu gehen, viele Klicks zu machen, viele Buchstaben einzutippen und auf eine Antwort zu warten, anstatt sich selbst zu helfen. Hast ja gar nix kapiert


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

also um die frage abschließend zu beantworten: ohne extra tool geht das nicht... und es scheint ja auch echt furchtbar für manch einen zu sein, dass ich in einem laberthread eine frage gestellt habe^^


----------



## Karotte81 (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> also um die frage abschließend zu beantworten: ohne extra tool geht das nicht... und es scheint ja auch echt furchtbar für manch einen zu sein, dass ich in einem laberthread eine frage gestellt habe^^



Sarkasmus erkennen u verstehen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Du kannst im NVidia Treiber Menü V-Sync fest einstellen ... Dann sollten die FPS nicht über deine Bildwiederholfrequenz klettern ... Ich weis aber nicht in wie fern das Spiel das unterstützen muss, oder ob das der Treiber an sich fest macht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karotte81 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

MSI Afterburner sollte doch eh fast jeder installiert haben und dann einfach mitm Riva Tuner, dass ist doch einfach und schnell.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Sollte, hat aber nicht jeder.
Den Treiber hat aber jeder drauf.


----------



## cap82 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Mit Vsync hast du aber Input-Lag, mit FPS Lock nicht.


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> Mit Vsync hast du aber Input-Lag, mit FPS Lock nicht.



Wieso sollte ich mit vsync Input lag haben?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> Mit Vsync hast du aber Input-Lag, mit FPS Lock nicht.


Mit nem fps lock hast du tearing.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



cap82 schrieb:


> Mit Vsync hast du aber Input-Lag, mit FPS Lock nicht.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit nem fps lock hast du tearing.





Das Tearing kannst du aber umgehen, indem du die VSync Methode "schnell" wählst ... Sieht aber dann trotzdem komisch aus, mit diesen elendigen "micro" geruckel ... Das iss leider kein flüssiges Bild ... Außer evtl mit G-Sync. Aber das kann ich leider nicht sagen ... Das iss mir zu teuer


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wenn du Vsync auf schnell stellst, brauchst du auch keinen fps lock mehr. 
Ohne zu wissen welcher Monitor verwendet wird, lässt sich die Frage sowieso noch schlechter beantworten.


----------



## Blackout27 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Könnt ihr noch die neusten Versionen vom EVGA Precision Tool installieren?
Bis Version 6.0.7 kein Problem aber danach kam immer eine Fehlermeldung 

EVGA - DE - Software - Precision XOC


----------



## cap82 (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



target2804 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mit vsync Input lag haben?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hatte es in einem anderen Thread schonmal geschrieben:
Das ist der Input Lag, der entsteht, wenn die Karte nicht  mehr jedes Bild sofort ausgibt, sondern auf das fertige Bild "wartet".  Das können bei einem 60Hz Monitor dann maximal 1 Frame sein, also 1/60 =  16ms.
Das spürt man dann manchmal als schwammiges Spielgefühl.

Ohne Vsync hat man dann halt das Problem, dass der Monitor mit den  Bildern nicht mehr hinterher kommt, das heißt  bei sagen wir mal 80FPS   schiebt die Karte dann schon mal das nächste Bild nach, der Monitor ist  aber mit dem letzten noch nicht fertig.
Dann zerreisst es das Bild und es entsteht " tearing".

Mit dem FPS Lock nahe der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors versucht  man das Problem etwas zu egalisieren, ohne sich Input Lag einzufangen.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das Tearing kannst du aber umgehen, indem du die VSync Methode "schnell"  wählst ... Sieht aber dann trotzdem komisch aus, mit diesen elendigen  "micro" geruckel ... Das iss leider kein flüssiges Bild ... Außer evtl  mit G-Sync. Aber das kann ich leider nicht sagen ... Das iss mir zu  teuer




Vorsicht mit Fast Sync! Lohnt sich nur, wenn die Karte hohe FPS liefern  kann (ca. doppelt so viel wie die Bildwiederholfrequenz), sonst kommt es  zu üblen Rucklern. Bei Fast Sync wird jedes Frame berechnet, das heißt  die Karte wird auch ausgelastet. Schaut euch das Video zur Fast Sync  Präsentation an, da wird alles schön erklärt. Bei Battlefield 4 war es  nichts für mich.

What is NVIDIA Fast Sync? - YouTube


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab seit einiger Zeit manchmal kurze Rote/Grüne Bilder, als hätte ich NVIDIA 3D im Stereoskopischen Modus an (ganz kurzzeitig kommt es vor). Liegt das vielleicht auch nur an Battlefield 1? Jemand schon mal sowas gehabt?


----------



## target2804 (14. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hab seit einiger Zeit manchmal kurze Rote/Grüne Bilder, als hätte ich NVIDIA 3D im Stereoskopischen Modus an (ganz kurzzeitig kommt es vor). Liegt das vielleicht auch nur an Battlefield 1? Jemand schon mal sowas gehabt?



Bei roten und grünen Bildern (Artefakten) KANN (die Betonung liegt auf kann) der Speicher der Karte beschädigt sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hab seit einiger Zeit manchmal kurze Rote/Grüne Bilder, als hätte ich NVIDIA 3D im Stereoskopischen Modus an (ganz kurzzeitig kommt es vor). Liegt das vielleicht auch nur an Battlefield 1? Jemand schon mal sowas gehabt?


Hast Du den VRAM übertaktet?


----------



## target2804 (15. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Klar kann auch sein dass die Karte, sofern sie übertaktet ist, genau bei bf da an ihre Grenzen kommt, auch wenn die bei vermeidlich intensiveren stresstests stabil läuft.

Paradebeispiel mein i7. Bei 1,28v und 4,6ghz Prime stable für 3 Stunden. Beim installieren von TS abgeschmiert 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hat hier jemand schonmal das Problem gehabt, das seine Karte den VRAM nur auf 405MHz taktet?

Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Treiber neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht und per NV Inspector kann ich P0 auch nicht erzwingen. Karte bleibt im P5 Mode. 


Edit: Problem gelöst.

Bin wieder auf den 375.63 und der Speicher taktet wieder normal. 

Der 375.86 ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## jkox11 (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schonmal das Problem gehabt, das seine Karte den VRAM nur auf 405MHz taktet?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das gelöst?
> 
> ...



Bei mir wars genau so. Neuer Treiber wieder raus, alter (375.70) rein. Jetzt läufts ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Erfahrung bei VCore Senkung. Habe über den AB die VCore so gesenkt, dass sie bis 2100 MHz unter 1 V bleibt. 
Unter 2D bleibt die VC bei 0,625V. Was sind eure Erfahrungen/Tests?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich benötige für 2,0GHz GPU & 5,4GHz VRAM (x2) 1.000V & für volle Stabilität mit meiner kompletten Gamespalette 1.025V. Mit dieser Spannung bleibt jede Soft mit Setting_X stabil. Also es gibt keine Abstürze, Artefakte o.Ä.
Lass mal was sehen, denn 2,1GHz & solch eine niedrige Spannung ist für eine 1080er ein Spitzenwert & ja kaum zu glauben ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Erfahrung bei VCore Senkung. Habe über den AB die VCore so gesenkt, dass sie bis 2100 MHz unter 1 V bleibt.
> Unter 2D bleibt die VC bei 0,625V. Was sind eure Erfahrungen/Tests?


Ob das stable ist wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln.
Ich habe ja schon Not 2000 Mhz stable mit 0,975 V zu halten. O.o

Je nach Game muss ich gar wieder auf 1 V hoch um keine Artefakte zu erhalten.
Ab 2050 Mhz ist es dann auch wieder vorbei mit 1 V.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Ich werde morgen mal testen und den AB mitlaufen lassen. BF4 mit "ultra".


----------



## Schmenki (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Meine Karte läuft derzeit stabil mit mehreren Stunden BF1 bei 2025MHz/5500MHz bei 1v Spannung.
Mit 1,15v komme ich auf knapp 2150MHz aber der Unterschied zu den UV ist einfach zu gering.

Im Idle liegen 0,693v an.

Edit:
Mit wie viel MHz läuft bei euch der Speicher im Idle?
Bei mir mit den vollen 5500MHz bei Benutzung von 2 Monitoren.
Ist das korrekt?

Edit 2:
Gerade mal einen Monitor abgeschlossen und siehe da jetzt ist die Karte auf 139MHz/101MHz getaktet bei  0.625v.
Jemand ne idee ob man das auch bei 2 Monitoren erreichen kann?


----------



## chischko (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Meine Karte läuft derzeit stabil mit mehreren Stunden BF1 bei 2025MHz/5500MHz bei 1v Spannung.
> Mit 1,15v komme ich auf knapp 2150MHz aber der Unterschied zu den UV ist einfach zu gering.
> 
> Im Idle liegen 0,693v an.
> ...



Dazu wäre interessant welche Monitore Du so betreibst oder sollen wir wieder die große Glaskugel anwerfen


----------



## Watertouch (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Im Idle mit 2 Dell UP2516D läuft mein Speicher bei 1125MHz.


----------



## Schmenki (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Im Idle mit 2 Dell UP2516D läuft mein Speicher bei 1125MHz.


Also genau wie bei mir wird dort nicht geidelt.


XB270HU und GL2760H bei mir.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Liegt angeblich am neusten Treiber.  Der VRAM taktet sich nämlich im Idle dann bei vielen nicht mehr runter.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal testen und den AB mitlaufen lassen. BF4 mit "ultra".


Danke & falls möglich, dann testest auch mal mit GTA5. Dieses Game möchte von meiner 1080er 1.012/25V haben, ansonsten gibt es gelegentliche Einbußen in der BQ. Settings 1440p @Max, außer im Bereich MSAA wurde 4-Fach gewählt.
Zwecks VRAM-Takt mit zwei unterschiedliche Monis, verschiedene Resi & ggf. auch Hertzfrequenz ...Ich glaube, da haben NV-Grakas noch nie voll runter getaktet. Kann mich aber auch irren.^^ Mit einem Moni sollte normalerweise auch mit 144 oder 165Hz ein vollständiges Runtertakten gegeben sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

GTA 5 habe ich leider nicht. Hier mal BF4 "ultra" .


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Bitte noch Ingame-Screenshots mit einem OSD nachreichen, mit diesem man alle relevanten Daten ablesen/einsehen kann. Alternativ & noch besser ...mach ein Filmchen ...


----------



## HisN (17. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Solange die beiden Monitore nicht 144hz laufen, sollte GPU-Takt und VRAM-Takt runtergehen. Wenn nicht: Treiberproblem. Alten Treiber nutzen.
Selbst bei drei *gleichen* Monitoren sollte der 2D-Takt erreicht werden.


----------



## Schmenki (17. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



HisN schrieb:


> Solange die beiden Monitore nicht 144hz laufen, sollte GPU-Takt und VRAM-Takt runtergehen. Wenn nicht: Treiberproblem. Alten Treiber nutzen.
> Selbst bei drei *gleichen* Monitoren sollte der 2D-Takt erreicht werden.



Ich habe einen 144Hz und einen 60Hz.Hmm also doch zurück auf den alten Treiber


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wird nix bringen, da beide Monis eine unterschiedliche Hertzfrequenz haben. Alternativ könntest Du für den Desktop deinen 144Hz Moni auch mal mit 60Hz betreiben ...^^


----------



## HisN (17. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Da war ich wohl undeutlich, sobald EINER der beiden Monitore 144hz läuft, geht die Graka nicht runter. Sorry.
Abhilfe hat Sudden gepostet. Auch 120Hz sollten am Desktop reichen um die Graka in den 2D zu bekommen.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Bitte noch Ingame-Screenshots mit einem OSD nachreichen, mit diesem man alle relevanten Daten ablesen/einsehen kann. Alternativ & noch besser ...mach ein Filmchen ...



das Video bekomme ich hier nicht rein. Wahrscheinlich zu groß. Hält aber nur ca. 20 - 30 min.

.. gerade nochmal mein Glück versucht .. 2038MHz bei 1,000V. Später dann 1,012V. Hat die Stunde durchgehalten.


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hey, hat zufällig von euch jemand einen Tipp, wie man aktuell an 2 Titan X rankommt? Wir bräuchten die Karten für ein Forschungsprojekt und scheinbar sind die Karten überall ausverkauft bzw. sehr schlecht verfügbar.


----------



## Nuumia (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Hey, hat zufällig von euch jemand einen Tipp, wie man aktuell an 2 Titan X rankommt? Wir bräuchten die Karten für ein Forschungsprojekt und scheinbar sind die Karten überall ausverkauft bzw. sehr schlecht verfügbar.



Grafikkarte NVIDIA TITAN X mit Pascal | GeForce

Bitteschön 

Die Titan X (Pascal) bekommst du nur über Nvidia direkt.  Da brauchste garnet bei den Shops lange rumsuchen.

edit: Tschuldigung, seh es gerade selber. Selbst Nvidia hat sie net auf Lager. Ich hab nix gesagt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. 2038MHz bei 1,000V. Später dann 1,012V. Hat die Stunde durchgehalten.


Knauser mal nicht so mit den Werten von deinem OSD ...oder bist Du Schwabe?


----------



## chischko (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Blackbox High-End PC Systeme mit NVIDIA Titan X | MIFCOM
Mainframe kaufen und den Rest weg hauen  
Spaß beiseite: Derzeit sieht es wirklich so aus als sei sie nicht zu haben!


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Aktuell sieht es so aus, als wenn wir die Karten im Ausland kaufen müssten. :/


----------



## -H1N1- (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wo denn genau? nVidia versendet ja schon aus dem Ausland.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Knauser mal nicht so mit den Werten von deinem OSD ...oder bist Du Schwabe?



neigschmeckter Schwoab.   Was soll den alles zu sehen sein?

So, heute 2 Stunden gespielt "ultra" und konstant 2025MHz bei 0,962V.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> neigschmeckter Schwoab.   Was soll den alles zu sehen sein?
> 
> So, heute 2 Stunden gespielt "ultra" und konstant 2025MHz bei 0,962V.


Bitte richtige Bilder wo die Karte auch etwas zu tun hat und nicht vor ne Wand stellen und schön die 200 fps beglücken. 

Glaube auch nicht das du mit forderten Settings spielst.
Die Wand links im Bild zeigt nämlich eindeutig etwas anderes. ^^

Das packt meine Karte überspitzt formuliert selbst im 2D Modus noch mit ausreichend fps. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Hier so geht´s natürlich auch mit 0,962V. ^^
(Settings 1080p, max Details, ohne AA)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke BF4 ist das völlig falsche Spiel für einen Spannungsstabilitätstest. ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (20. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Vor ne Wand stellen, wollte ich so nicht, aber ich dachte wegen des OSC. Hier von heute


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Wie gesagt nutze auch mal forderne Settings bzw ein anderes Game. Da wirst du mit den 0,962V nicht weit kommen.

Edit: OK selbst in 4K scheint das BF 4 völlig wumpe zu sein.  O.o

Normal Voltage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,962V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit 2:
Gar mit 0,9V noch stable möglich, allerdings dann mit minimalen fps Verlust. BF 4 *LIEBT *wohl UV. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SCg3RW3omVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normal Voltage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,962V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,925V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,9V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> neigschmeckter Schwoab...So, heute 2 Stunden gespielt "ultra" und konstant 2025MHz bei 0,962V.


Auch noch ein neigschmeckter? Da sollte es normalerweise keinen "Daumen hoch" dafür geben^^ & die Werte sehen sehr gut aus. Natürlich auch bei majinvegeta20 & besonders mit dem Filmchen ...
Hier sollte man aber auch klar sagen bzw. unterscheiden, es handelt sich dabei um eine 1070er. Sehr sehr schöne bzw. genügsame Werte ...


----------



## Gohrbi (21. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Auch noch ein neigschmeckter? Da sollte es normalerweise keinen "Daumen hoch" dafür geben^^



     ..................ich werde mal ein anderes Spiel suchen.

Finde kein Spiel was fordert, unter den meinen: STALKER; Metro; Cod alle Teile, Tomb Raider; usw

Ich denke mal, mit meinen Spielen bleibe ich unter 1V und somit etwas sparsamer.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*

Hab jetzt mal etwas ganz beklopptes gemacht. Ich wollte mal wissen, was so geht und habe mal extrem undergevoltet.
Mit meiner GTX 1070 stable ca. 1700 Mhz mit bloß 0,8V. (Bei 1,8 Ghz hat er nicht jedes Game mitmachen wollen oder es ist nach ein paar Minuten abgestürzt. ^^)

Ergebnis war ein Verbrauch von unter 100 Watt!! Das kann sich schon sehen lassen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVOhBwJZQTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chischko (23. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> (Bei 1,8 hat er nicht jedes Game mitmachen wollen oder es ist nach ein paar Minuten abgestürzt. ^^)


Du meinst wohl 0,8 

Und BTW: Sag mal spielst Du The Division mit nem Controller????


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. November 2016)

Nee damit war 1,8 Ghz Takt gemeint. ^^

Schreibe ich mal vorsichtshalber aber mal mit dazu.


----------



## Karotte81 (23. November 2016)

*AW: GTX 1080/1070/1060 Laberthread (Pascal)*



chischko schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl 0,8
> 
> Und BTW: Sag mal spielst Du The Division mit nem Controller????



Bin zwar nicht gefragt, aber warum sollte man es denn nicht mit Controller spielen?


----------



## chischko (23. November 2016)

Naja ist halt vergleichsweise ungewöhnlich bzw. selten bei nem Shooter und mich hat es nur etwas gewundert wie er gezielt hat etc. bis ich dann die ganzen A etc. gesehen habe...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Und BTW: Sag mal spielst Du The Division mit nem Controller????





chischko schrieb:


> Naja ist halöt vergleichsweise ungewähnlich bzw. selten bei nem Shooter und mich hat es nur etwas gewundert wie er gezielt hat etc. bis ich dann die ganzen A etc. gesehen habe...



Nee, normal nicht aber hier musste ich das so machen. Sieht man das etwa nicht, wie schlecht ich da ziele?


----------



## chischko (23. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nee, normal nicht aber hier musste ich das so machen. Sieht man das etwa nicht, wie schlecht ich da ziele?



Ne aber man sieht halt einfach die teils sehr geraden Bewegungen die man mit der Maus ja nicht bzw. nur selten macht...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. November 2016)

Hab jetzt mal dabei den Speicher von 4000 auf 4600 Mhz übertaktet. Man kommt so dann allerdings je nach Situation, ganz leicht über 100 Watt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIf8M-rVA9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



War erstaunt das der noch bei der Spannung, soviel Takt beim Speicher mitmacht.


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2016)

Was packst du mit rund 120W, bzw wv% FPS Steigerung sind mit weiteren 20W drin? Danke für die Videos in den Threads.


----------



## Karotte81 (23. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Naja ist halt vergleichsweise ungewöhnlich bzw. selten bei nem Shooter und mich hat es nur etwas gewundert wie er gezielt hat etc. bis ich dann die ganzen A etc. gesehen habe...



Nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich. Also mittlerweile zumindest nicht mehr, finde ich. Shooter sind vor allem auf Konsolen das beliebteste Genre. Auch am PC eigentlich, oder? Auf jeden Fall was auf Konsolen mit Pad funktioniert, klappt natürlich auch am PC, egal ob Ego Perspektive oder Third Person. Ich habe die letzten Jahre auch soviel an der Konsole gespielt, dass ich auch am PC fast jedes Spiel mit dem Pad spiele. Ist für mich total normal geworden, die Unterstützung ist ja auch bei fast jedem Spiel gegeben. Aktuell auch GTA V online und da sieht man auch immer wieder einige Leute, die mit Pad spielen. Ist auf der Couch auch deutlich gemütlicher als mit M+T


----------



## chischko (23. November 2016)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich. Also mittlerweile zumindest nicht mehr, finde ich. Shooter sind vor allem auf Konsolen das beliebteste Genre. Auch am PC eigentlich, oder? Auf jeden Fall was auf Konsolen mit Pad funktioniert, klappt natürlich auch am PC, egal ob Ego Perspektive oder Third Person. Ich habe die letzten Jahre auch soviel an der Konsole gespielt, dass ich auch am PC fast jedes Spiel mit dem Pad spiele. Ist für mich total normal geworden, die Unterstützung ist ja auch bei fast jedem Spiel gegeben. Aktuell auch GTA V online und da sieht man auch immer wieder einige Leute, die mit Pad spielen. Ist auf der Couch auch deutlich gemütlicher als mit M+T



Ja das stimmt, wenn ich auf der Couch zocken würde dann wäre bei mir wohl auch nen Pad im Einsatz, aber für FPS ist mMn immer noch die M+T Kombination unschlagbar, gerade wenn es schnell zu geht wie bei einigen alten COD etc. könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen auf M+T zu verzichten, ist aber sicher auch ne Gewöhnungsfrage.


----------



## Karotte81 (23. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, wenn ich auf der Couch zocken würde dann wäre bei mir wohl auch nen Pad im Einsatz, aber für FPS ist mMn immer noch die M+T Kombination unschlagbar, gerade wenn es schnell zu geht wie bei einigen alten COD etc. könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen auf M+T zu verzichten, ist aber sicher auch ne Gewöhnungsfrage.



Ganz klar, das Optimum ist M+T bei FPS, brauchen wir nicht drüber zu diskutieren. Sofern man aber nicht ausschließlich kompetitive Shooter bzw. Spielmodi spielt, geht ein Pad schon klar. Ob ich nun ein paar mal mehr daneben schieße, ist da schon zu verkraften. Und im Fall von Division hat man ja eh oft einfach nur bergeweise Mun in die Gegner gepumpt, auch auf den Kopf klappte das recht gut, so schnell sind die da ja eigentlich nicht. Und bei GTA V gibts ja auch Auto Aim, was ich zwar eigentlich nicht mag und nie nutze, aber online dann doch mitnehme  

So, btt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. November 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was packst du mit rund 120W, bzw wv% FPS Steigerung sind mit weiteren 20W drin? Danke für die Videos in den Threads.




Hier mal ein Video mit 1900/4600 Mhz bei ca. 120Watt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqpLfR-hvd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ansonsten kann ich feststellen, das Speichertakt mehr bringt als GPU Takt und seltsamerweise wesentlich weniger Energie benötigt. 

Hab mal zur Vergleichbarkeit den internen Benchmark verwendet. 
Denke allerdings das sich das In-game hier und da nochmal nach oben hin unterscheiden könnte.  

*1700/4600 @0,8 V ca. 100 Watt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ca. 44 fps


*1900/4600 @0,875V ca. 120 Watt
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ca. 47 fps



*2000/4600 @0,975V ca. 150 watt
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ca. 49-50 fps


Die Steigerungen liegen bei jeweils ca. 3 fps.
Heißt wir sprechen von einer Kluft von nur ca. 6 fps, aber dafür mal eben 50 Watt mehr bzw. weniger Verbrauch!


----------



## Andregee (24. November 2016)

Meine karte läuft auch mit 0.8V bei 1700mhz. Der Unterschied zu 2000mhz@0.975v 122 zu 134 Fps in Assetto Corsa bei knapp 50-60 Watt weniger Verbrauch. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quintes (24. November 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung für das Problem mancher Karten, im unteren RPM-Bereich ständig anzulaufen, nur um wieder auf 0 zu gehen, um dann erneut anzulaufen? 

Ich weiß, dass einige solche Probleme haben und habe sie bei meiner Zotac auch. 
Meine Lüfterkurve sieht deswegen von 0 bis 40° komplett passiv und ab 40° dann 30% RPM vor. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, 30% sind bei der Karte nicht laut und kühlen erstaunlich gut - sie muss fast nie über die 30% gehen. Problematisch ist es allerdings dann, wenn die Temperatur zwischen ~37° und ~43° schwankt, da die Lüfter dann eben auch an- und wieder abdrehen, was störend ist und im Gegensetz zu den 30% deutlich wahrnehmbar. Fast schon so, dass es eine Überlegung wert ist, sie von Anfang an auf 30% laufen zu lassen. Aber es ist einfach blöd, dass das sein muss.

Ich hätte gerne eine Möglichkeit, 15-20% zu nutzen oder wenn das nicht geht, wenigstens das an- und abdrehen bei Temperaturen um 40° eliminieren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. November 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung für das Problem mancher Karten, im unteren RPM-Bereich ständig anzulaufen, nur um wieder auf 0 zu gehen, um dann erneut anzulaufen?
> 
> Ich weiß, dass einige solche Probleme haben und habe sie bei meiner Zotac auch.
> Meine Lüfterkurve sieht deswegen von 0 bis 40° komplett passiv und ab 40° dann 30% RPM vor. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, 30% sind bei der Karte nicht laut und kühlen erstaunlich gut - sie muss fast nie über die 30% gehen. Problematisch ist es allerdings dann, wenn die Temperatur zwischen ~37° und ~43° schwankt, da die Lüfter dann eben auch an- und wieder abdrehen, was störend ist und im Gegensetz zu den 30% deutlich wahrnehmbar. Fast schon so, dass es eine Überlegung wert ist, sie von Anfang an auf 30% laufen zu lassen. Aber es ist einfach blöd, dass das sein muss.
> ...


Hab da dbzgl. nur Erfahrung was meine Karte angeht und da springen die Lüfter erst ab 60 Grad an. 

Könntest zumindest versuchen durch eine manuelle Lüfterkurve z.B. im Afterburner gegenzusteuern.

Das man allerdings einstellen kann, das die Lüfter erst bei der und der Gradzahl hochgehen sollen, ist mir so nicht bekannt.

Eventuell kann dir hier jemand der sich etwas auskennt, ein entsprechendes Custom Bios schreiben. Aber dann eben auf eigenes Risiko und auf Kosten der Garantie!


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung für das Problem mancher Karten, im unteren RPM-Bereich ständig anzulaufen, nur um wieder auf 0 zu gehen, um dann erneut anzulaufen?
> 
> Ich weiß, dass einige solche Probleme haben und habe sie bei meiner Zotac auch.
> Meine Lüfterkurve sieht deswegen von 0 bis 40° komplett passiv und ab 40° dann 30% RPM vor. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, 30% sind bei der Karte nicht laut und kühlen erstaunlich gut - sie muss fast nie über die 30% gehen. Problematisch ist es allerdings dann, wenn die Temperatur zwischen ~37° und ~43° schwankt, da die Lüfter dann eben auch an- und wieder abdrehen, was störend ist und im Gegensetz zu den 30% deutlich wahrnehmbar. Fast schon so, dass es eine Überlegung wert ist, sie von Anfang an auf 30% laufen zu lassen. Aber es ist einfach blöd, dass das sein muss.
> ...



Soweit ich weiß haben die Hersteller einen BIOS Update gemacht. Damit habe ich auch auf meiner
Karte diesen an- aus Fehler beseitigen können. Die Lüfter laufen nun sauber an und auch wieder aus und bleiben bei 0.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. November 2016)

Dürfte ich mich mal erkundigen, wo ihr grad von Bios Updates für GPUs redet, wie man das eigentlich macht? 
Zotac hat sein Update ja noch nicht raus, aber vllt bekomme ich meine Finger bald an eine kfa, daher würde ich gerne wissen, wie das abläuft. Bei Kfa² gibts bspw. herunterladbare .exe Dateien. Ich hab sie jetzt nicht geöffnet, nicht dass da iwas gestartet wird was nicht starten soll  

Gibt leider dazu noch nicht soviele Erfahrungsberichte bzgl der 1070er und ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2016)

Wird nicht viel anders als bei der 1080 sein. Ich habe mir da ein Tool herrunter geladen,
wo ich das Update aus Windows herraus machen, bei Palit gibt es das,  konnte. 
Neustart nach Abschluß und das neue BIOS war drauf.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. November 2016)

Ich weiß auch nicht wie es bei der 1080 war. Welches Tool? War das Bios File bei dir auch ne .exe? Bitte etwas mehr Details


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2016)

:alit Products - GeForce(R) GTX 1080 Super JetStream ::

unten bei Tool die 1.Zeile. Das Tool (inkl. BIOS Update) geladen und als Admin gestartet. Dann läuft das ganz allein durch. Wie gesagt, aus dem Windows 

So sah es beim alten BIOS aus. 2.Bild beim neuen BIOS


----------



## Karotte81 (24. November 2016)

Gut, noch andere Besitzer von anderen Grafikkarten die sowas wie ne allgemeingültige Vorgehensweise beschreiben können?


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2016)

Nvflash und BIOS Datei für deine Karte von techpowerup runter laden, BIOS Datei auf die entsprechende exe Datei ziehen, flashen bestätigen, Rechner neu starten wen es fertig ist und fertig.
Ich deaktivier die Karte immer vorher in der Systemsteuerung


----------



## Karotte81 (24. November 2016)

Danke 

Im Fall von kfa² hätte ich aber dann zwei .exe Dateien. Einmal die nvflash64.exe und die 5953_X64.exe. Funktioniert das dennoch wie von dir beschrieben? Hab irgendwie bei einer bios Datei einen anderen Dateityp erwartet. Und auf TechPowerUp soll ich das Bios vom Hersteller runterladen oder liest sich dein Beitrag nur so? Wenn ersteres, dann finde ich auf der Seite keine Bios Dateien(was aber auch nicht schlimm ist, die gibts ja bei den Herstellern, sollte zumindest )

GPU deaktivieren merk ich mir.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2016)

Hier zB
VGA Bios Collection: KFA2 GTX 1070 8192 MB | techPowerUp
Du hast das update von der KFA2 Homepage oder? 
Dann einfach die 5953_x64.exe starten.
Die nehmen mit Absicht keine .rom,  da sie so alles in eine Datei packen können und es leichter für den Kunden ist.
Normal sollte es ja auch eine Beschreibung dazu geben.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. November 2016)

Ah, okay, jetzt hab ich den Reiter auch gesehen wo sich die Bios Dateien verstecken. War vorher nur bei Downloads ... 

Ja, ich hatte einfach das Update von der HP gezogen. Praktischerweise ist da überhaupt nichts bei, ausser zwei .exe Dateien. Also besonders ausführlich dokumentiert ist die Sache nicht  Aber gut, die .exe ist dann wohl selbsterklärend, hatte nur bei einigen Usern hier gelesen dass es nicht immer so ganz klar ist wie das von statten geht und es da auch keine einheitliche Lösung der Hersteller gibt, daher war ich mir auch etwas unsicher.


----------



## chischko (24. November 2016)

Hallo meine Lieben! Ne Anfrage im Interesse der Wissenschaft: Kann sich mal ein Besitzer einer GTX 1060 mit 3Gb RAM bei mir melden? Geht um ein F@H Projekt, bei dem wir etwas Unterstützung brauchen könnten. 

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

Ich bin seit ner guten Woche stolzer Besitzer einer GTX 1080, genauer eine ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1080 ArcticStorm.
Bin auch super zufrieden damit, ist schon ein nettes Schlachtschiff. Nun hab ich natürlich schon mit dem Zotac-Tool an der Taktschraube gedreht und der Boost geht auch sauber bis 2050Mhz hoch. Aber komischerweise nicht weiter. Ich schätze da ist BIOS-seitig eine Grenze hinterlegt, weiß da jemand näheres?
Viel höher als 2100Mhz werden warscheinlich kaum drin sein, aber interessieren tät es mich schon...


----------



## Klipsxx (28. November 2016)

hallo leute,

will kein extra Thread aufmachen villt. bekomm ich ja auch hier schnell eine Antwort. 
Ich will mir evtl. eine gtx 1080 zulegen und wollte fragen ob mein Netzteil dafür ausreicht.

Hier mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470
 CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
 Motherboard Model: ASRock H77M-ITX
 RAM: 2x 8GB DDR3-1600 800MHz
 Festplatte: SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series 256GB
 Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 450W


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. November 2016)

@Klipsxx

Langt! 

Würde mir da eher um die verbaute CPU sorgen machen.  ^^


----------



## Klipsxx (28. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @Klipsxx
> 
> Langt!
> 
> Würde mir da eher um die verbaute CPU sorgen machen.  ^^



warum?^^


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

Klipsxx schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> will kein extra Thread aufmachen villt. bekomm ich ja auch hier schnell eine Antwort.
> Ich will mir evtl. eine gtx 1080 zulegen und wollte fragen ob mein Netzteil dafür ausreicht.
> ...



Vermutlich ja, empfohlen wird aber meist ein stärkeres Netzteil. Wenn ich nur meine Karte voll auslaste (in dem Fall F@H) komme ich laut Strommessgerät auf nen Gesamtverbrauch von ~250W. Meine CPU (i7 4770K) zieht so zwischen 80W und 100W.
Nun solltest du mal schauen was dein PC so mit voller CPU-Auslastung verbraucht, am bestem mit Prime95 testen. Die 1080 hat in der FE eine TPD von 180W. Je nachdem ob du eine mit Custom PCB und höherem Takt kaufen möchtes musst du entsprechend mehr Verbrauch einplanen.


----------



## chischko (28. November 2016)

FYI: 376,09 ist raus!


----------



## Klipsxx (28. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja, empfohlen wird aber meist ein stärkeres Netzteil. Wenn ich nur meine Karte voll auslaste (in dem Fall F@H) komme ich laut Strommessgerät auf nen Gesamtverbrauch von ~250W. Meine CPU (i7 4770K) zieht so zwischen 80W und 100W.
> Nun solltest du mal schauen was dein PC so mit voller CPU-Auslastung verbraucht, am bestem mit Prime95 testen. Die 1080 hat in der FE eine TPD von 180W. Je nachdem ob du eine mit Custom PCB und höherem Takt kaufen möchtes musst du entsprechend mehr Verbrauch einplanen.




danke für den Tipp.
Leider kann ich nichts mit FE und PCB anfangen 

Geplant wäre eine msi gtx 1080 gaming x und an der würde ich auch nichts verändern.


----------



## chischko (28. November 2016)

Klipsxx schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp.
> Leider kann ich nichts mit FE und PCB anfangen
> 
> Geplant wäre eine msi gtx 1080 gaming x und an der würde ich auch nichts verändern.


FE= Founder's Edition
PCB: Printed Circuit Borad (die Platine halt) 

PS: Google hilft!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. November 2016)

Klipsxx schrieb:


> warum?^^


Weil der mit der GTX 1080 in aktuellen Games limitieren wird.


----------



## Karotte81 (28. November 2016)

Da es hier ja irgendwie keine Sektion für Grafikkartenkühler gibt, hat jmd von euch Erfahrungen mit Grafikkartenkühlern für die Pascal GPUs? 

Da ich bisher nur 1x im Leben einen Kühler einer Karte getauscht habe, halten sich meine Erfahrungswerte in Grenzen. Ich glaube ich hatte damals auch n Arctic. 
Wenn man hier schaut: ARCTIC | Graphics Card Cooler
Da steht bei allen Modellen drunter dass die für die 1070er Reihe geeignet ist.

Was ich mich frage, trifft das auf alle 1070er Modelle zu, auch die Custom Karten mit teils verändertem PCB? 

Und welcher Kühler, von mir aus auch von ner anderen Marke, ist denn empfehlenswert? 

Einsatzziel ist vermutlich ne kfa² 1070 ex.


PS: Okay, Sektion Lüftkühlung wäre sicher auch gegangen, naja, zu spät


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. November 2016)

Klipsxx schrieb:


> Ich will mir evtl. eine gtx 1080 zulegen und wollte fragen ob mein Netzteil dafür ausreicht.


Um welches Straigt Power handelt es sich genau? Da gibt es je nach Alter & Modell auch Unterschiede ...


----------



## Klipsxx (28. November 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Um welches Straigt Power handelt es sich genau? Da gibt es je nach Alter & Modell auch Unterschiede ...



Model: BQT E9-450W


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. November 2016)

Das sollte eine 1080er noch (gut) versorgen können bzw. mit diesem NT sehe ich da kein Problem und da Du noch einen H77-Chipsatz & einen 4Kerner/4Threader Ivy nutzt, wird da auch nicht oder nur kaum übertaktet ....


----------



## Klipsxx (28. November 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Das sollte eine 1080er noch (gut) versorgen können bzw. mit diesem NT sehe ich da kein Problem und da Du noch einen H77-Chipsatz & einen 4Kerner/4Threader Ivy nutzt, wird da auch nicht oder nur kaum übertaktet ....



hehe hört sich gut an. 

Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal eine potentere CPU einbaue dann wird wahrscheinlich dieses NT nicht mehr ausreichen richtig?


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2016)

doch, würde es theoretisch schon.
Praktisch wird das Netzteil dann allerdings veraltet sein und ein neues sinnvoll.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. November 2016)

Je nach Basis (CPU, Board...) und andere Komponenten als auch Taktraten _könnte_ es dann eng werden & etwas "Puffer" wäre auch (noch) sinnvoll ...


----------



## Klipsxx (28. November 2016)

Ich danke euch. (Y)


----------



## Soulja110 (28. November 2016)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich genau die Sinnhaftigkeit der Strix OC Version??  ^^ Hab die non OC jetzt hier und wollte mich eigentlich nur mal über  das Asus eigene Tool GPUTweak informieren, als ich über diesen Artikel  gestolpert bin. Dort steht "By default all ASUS ROG GTX 1080 STRIX  GAMING video cards can handle the  frequency proclaimed on the website of 1936MHz.By enabling OC Mode,  power target increases by 10% which allows the GPU to run at 1936MHz."  und genau so ist es auch. OC-Mode anschalten, das Power Target erhöht  sich, der Boost Clock steigt laut Anzeige zwar nur um +38Mhz auf 1772  Mhz, rennt aber laut GPU-Z direkt auf 1934 Mhz und fällt selbst nach  Stunden in BF1 in 1440p auf Ultra nie unter 1890 Mhz. Wenn ich jetzt überlege, dass Spannung und Fan Speed noch auf Standard läuft und die Strix OC bei 2050 Mhz laut PCGH Test "schon" ausgestiegen ist, frag ich mich, wofür man bei der OC Version eigentlich fast 100 Euro mehr zahlt...?


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

Ganz einfach... Mehr Leistung kostet mehr.
Die Partnerdesigns haben oft Verbesserungen mit der der NVidia-Chip höher takten kann, besser gekühlt wird oder einfach stabiler läuft. 
Erreicht wird das teils durch eigene Platinendesigns, dann ist meist die Stromversorgung besser, dass heißt mehr oder bessere Spannungswandler und mehr Phasen. Dadurch kann ein höheres Powertarget gewährleistet werden. Oder kurz, besseres und stabileres Overclocking. 
Auch die Kühlung ist meist gegenüber der Standardversion (Founders Edition) deutlich besser, was dabei hilft den Boosttakt zu halten oder die Karte einfach leiser macht. Hoher Boost geht nämlich nur, wenn die GPU nicht zu heiß wird. Im übrigen verbrauchen sowohl CPU als auch GPU mehr Strom je heißer sie werden, ist so eine Halbleiter-Macke


----------



## Soulja110 (28. November 2016)

Hä? xD Das beantwortet nicht im geringsten meine Frage. Les meinen Post nochmal, es ging niemals um die FE, es geht um Strix vs Strix OC. Alle Strix haben bereits das Custom Design deswegen versteh ich deinen Vortrag über die Vorteile von Custom Karten jetzt nicht so ganz  Im Endeffekt erreicht die non OC Version der Strix die selben Werte wie die Strix OC, was den Aufpreis der Strix OC von 100 Euro gegenüber der nicht übertakteten mMn irgendwie unlogisch macht um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Ok möglicherweise erreichen nicht alle "normalen Strix" Karten dann die >2Ghz wie die Strix OC aber wie gesagt, mit etwas Tuning sind bestimmt noch 50 Mhz bei mir drin. Damit verringert sich der Unterschied auf max 100 Mhz was sich die OC Version mit +100 Euro bezahlen lässt. Verstanden??


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

Juut, nu weiß ich worauf du hinaus willst.... 
Ich vermute mal einfach Asus lässt es sich bezahlen dass bei der OC-Version die höheren Taktwerte sozusagen garantiert werden. Da wurden die NVidia-Chips warscheinlich getestet und handverlesen nach OC-Potential. Der einzige Unterschied wird dann warscheinlich das VBIOS sein, wo die Werte für Takt & Co hinterlegt sind. 
Die aktuellen 1080er sind an sich alle recht Boostfreudig. Mit den meisten erreicht man die 2Ghz-Grenze, wenn auch vielleicht nicht leise


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Da wird nix getestet oder handverlesen.
Ist im Prinzip wie bei allen Karten, Premium, GLH, FTW, supermega OC und wie sie alle heissen.
Du bezahlst mehr für einen höheren garantierten Chiptakt.
Im Prinzip sind dass die gleiche Karten, nur mit nem anderen BIOS drauf.


----------



## chischko (29. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Premium, GLH, FTW, supermega OC und wie sie alle heissen.


Geforce GTX 1080 Herculez X4 Air Boss Ultra: Inno3D zeigt Custom-Design mit zwei Stromsteckern
Runter scrollen auf #39
Also "handverlesen" ist höchstens mal bei der K!ngP!n aber garantietr nicht bei den ASUS Dingern der Fall.


----------



## Schmenki (29. November 2016)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Da es hier ja irgendwie keine Sektion für Grafikkartenkühler gibt, hat jmd von euch Erfahrungen mit Grafikkartenkühlern für die Pascal GPUs?
> 
> Da ich bisher nur 1x im Leben einen Kühler einer Karte getauscht habe, halten sich meine Erfahrungswerte in Grenzen. Ich glaube ich hatte damals auch n Arctic.
> Wenn man hier schaut: ARCTIC | Graphics Card Cooler
> ...



Der Leistungsstärkste Kühler für Grafikkarten ist derzeit der Raijintek Morpheus.
Vor- oder Nachteil, wie man es nimmt, ist das man hier noch selbstständig Lüfter(120mm) kaufen muss.


Ansonsten gibt es den MK-II (Werden auch Lüfter benötigt) oder z.B. Arctic Extreme (Hier ist alles komplett dabei)


Ich selber hatte den Morpheus auf meiner 1080 und kann nur gutes berichten.


lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Soulja110 (29. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da wird nix getestet oder handverlesen.
> Ist im Prinzip wie bei allen Karten, Premium, GLH, FTW, supermega OC und wie sie alle heissen.
> Du bezahlst mehr für einen höheren garantierten Chiptakt.
> Im Prinzip sind dass die gleiche Karten, nur mit nem anderen BIOS drauf.



Hm okay also ist es wohl so, dass der GP104 einfach sehr viele Reserven hat. Dementsprechend fährt man mit einer normalen GTX1080 mit gutem Kühler (zb Strix) wohl preislich am besten und kann sich die OC Versionen sparen, sofern man keine Rekorde brechen will.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Strix und guter Kühler?


----------



## Chinaquads (29. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Strix und guter Kühler?


Der war gut xD


----------



## Soulja110 (29. November 2016)

Aussage stammt aus PCGH Test


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. November 2016)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Aussage stammt aus PCGH Test


Die Strix ist alles andere als leise, Katastrophe trifft es am besten


----------



## Narbennarr (29. November 2016)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Aussage stammt aus PCGH Test



Der PCGH Test attestiert der 1080 Strix ganze 3.6 Sone, da ist  nur die G1 lauter 
Bei der 1070 sieht es mit 1.8 Sone schon deutlich besser aus, zwar noch immer deutlich lauter als Gainward (0,7), aber nach dem BIOS Update der EVGA wohl eine der 3-4 leisesten.

Ohne das DirectCU Fehlgebilde, könnte die Strix durchaus nochmal ein Stück leiser performan, da bin ich mir sicher^^


----------



## Soulja110 (29. November 2016)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Die Strix ist alles andere als leise, Katastrophe trifft es am besten



Hast du eine? Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren, dass sie zu den lauteren im Testfeld gehört, war mir bekannt. Aber da von Katastrophe zu reden naja, meine zwei HD4870 im CF damals waren ne Katastrophe, dagegen ist die Strix praktisch Fanless ^^ Ich hör auch nicht wirklich was aus meinem gedämmten R4 raus wenn ich zocke, und unter Windows sind die Lüfter sowieso aus. Hmmmm 

@*Narbennarr* 	 : Damit meinte ich nicht die Lautstärke, dass haben die anderen beiden eben aus meiner Aussage rausgelesen. Mir gings um die gute Kühlleistung die im Test bescheinigt wurde. Das bezog sich wiederrum auf meine vorherigen Posts, in denen es rein um das OC Potenzial ging, nie um die Lautstärke.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. November 2016)

Du hast ein gedämmtes Gehäuse das dämpft, die Strix ist laut und der Preis nicht gerecht fertigt.


----------



## Soulja110 (29. November 2016)

So kann mans zusammenfassen. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch eine andere Partnerkarte gewählt aber ich hab das Ding letzte Woche für unter 500 geschossen von daher ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. November 2016)

Naja ne gute leise gainward bekommst du für 450


----------



## Soulja110 (29. November 2016)

Link? Ich seh da nix unter 599, egal welche 1080er. FE mal ausgenommen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. November 2016)

Ne gebrauchte vielleicht.. oder ne defekte


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. November 2016)

Warte wir reden über die 1080  hab nach der 1070 geguckt, dann stimmt das natürlich


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Ich meine nicht nur die Lautstärke der Strix, sondern hauptsächlich die DCU Technik die Asus krampfhaft auf jede Karte draufbaut.
Bei nem 600mm² Chip mags ja ok sein, aber bei nem 300mm² Chip nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht nur die Lautstärke der Strix, sondern hauptsächlich die DCU Technik die Asus krampfhaft auf jede Karte draufbaut.
> Bei nem 600mm² Chip mags ja ok sein, aber bei nem 300mm² Chip nicht.


Diese Direct-CU Kühler empfinde ich auch als Unfug. Aber angeblich soll das ja "fast keinen" unterschied machen.


----------



## SpikeMinoda (29. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich grad neu angemeldet und bin auch so noch nicht so ganz Fit im "PC-Lager" und brauche daher gleich mal eure Hilfe.
Zu meinem Problem: Ich habe mir die Tage eine neue Asus GTX 1080 Strix (ohne OC) in den PC gebaut. Soweit läuft auch alles und ich kann alles flüssig spielen. Aber wenn ich mir in Spielen, z.B. durch den MSI Afterbruner, die FPS Zahlen anzeigen lasse, komme ich bei keinem Spiel auf die Ergebnisse aus Test oder von anderen Nutzern. Bei The Witcher 3 sind auf Höchsten Einstellungen + FHD mit oder ohne Hairworks nur 60 -70 fps drin. Es scheint mir so als ob irgendwas die 1080 "bremst"? Wenn ich z.B. den 3D Mark Firestirke laufen lasse stimmen die fps plötzlich. Ich habe bis jetzt alle Treiber mit dem DDU deinstalliert und noch einmal neu installiert und z.B. VSync im Spiel und Treiber deaktiviert. Hab heute auch mal die Karte im Takt übertaktet. Lief mit 2012MHz alles flüssig.....nur die fps haben sich nicht verändert...

Mein System:
Win 1064BIT
Asus GTX 1080 Strix
16GB RAM
I7 4790K (nicht übertaktet)

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2016)

Ist doch nun wirklich offensichtlich, du nutzt offensichtlich in Spielen andere Grafikoptionen und lässt Leistung liegen ohne OC. Einen User hier zu finden der einen 4790K + GTX1080 ohne Overclocking nutzt dürfte schwierig werden, aus gutem Grund.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

Ich habe eine ziemlich ähnliche Konfiguration, ein 4770K der nur geringfügig schlechter ist als der 4790K. Dafür hab ich meinen leicht übertaktet von 3,9 auf 4,0Ghz.
Meine GTX 1080 rennt dafür umso mehr. Dank Wakü erreicht der Boost locker die 2050Mhz, gelegentlich auch 2088Mhz. Mehr geht aber VBIOS-seitig nicht.
Ich hab aber kein Witcher 3. Könnte höchstens mit Fallout4 oder besser Rise of the Tomb Raider für nen Vergleich zur Seite stehen.


----------



## RockOla35 (29. November 2016)

Ich hab die combi 4790k und Zotac gtx1080 amp extreme, is halt werks übertaktet 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeMinoda (29. November 2016)

Ja sorry war für mich nicht bekannt. Du meinst also es liegt an der nicht übertakteten CPU? Grafikkarte hatte ich ja schon einmal übertaktet zum testen und im Firestike Benchmark war ja auch alles ok.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

Die CPU hat normalerweise weniger zu tun als die Grafikkarte, aber das ist stark vom Spiel abhängig. Das letzte Anno 2000-irgendwas ist aber wieder ein stark CPU-lastiges Spiel.
Ich schätze mal eher dass deine GraKa nicht so hoch taktet, das kannst du mit GPU-Z überprüfen...


----------



## SpikeMinoda (29. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich habe eine ziemlich ähnliche Konfiguration, ein 4770K der nur geringfügig schlechter ist als der 4790K. Dafür hab ich meinen leicht übertaktet von 3,9 auf 4,0Ghz.
> Meine GTX 1080 rennt dafür umso mehr. Dank Wakü erreicht der Boost locker die 2050Mhz, gelegentlich auch 2088Mhz. Mehr geht aber VBIOS-seitig nicht.
> Ich hab aber kein Witcher 3. Könnte höchstens mit Fallout4 oder besser Rise of the Tomb Raider für nen Vergleich zur Seite stehen.



Kannst du mit Fallout 4 testen? Das hab ich auch und könnte dann im Ansatz vergleichen. Mich macht halt stutzig, dass es sich bei mir um die 60/70 fps einpegelt.

Ich schätze mal eher dass deine GraKa nicht so hoch taktet, das kannst du mit GPU-Z überprüfen...[/QUOTE]

Hatte die Karte auf 2012Mhz. Lief alles rund. Blieb aber bei 70 fps.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

SpikeMinoda schrieb:


> Kannst du mit Fallout 4 testen? Das hab ich auch und könnte dann im Ansatz vergleichen. Mich macht halt stutzig, dass es sich bei mir um die 60/70 fps einpegelt.



Ich habs zwar gemodded aber dank MO2 kann ich das zum testen auch kurz alles deaktivieren. Musst du mir bloß mal ein Test-Szenario zukommen lassen. Am besten einen Spielstand und deine Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## NotAnExit (29. November 2016)

Fallout 4, besonders wenn es gemoddet ist, kann sehr CPU-lastig sein. Schatten / Schattendistanz / ugrids (in der ini). Habe grad wieder ein neues Spiel angefangen und bin in der Innenstadt (bei Diamond City). Da wird die 1080 teils gut gebremst.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. November 2016)

Moin, hat hier noch einer evga thermalpad, für ne 1070 ftw die er nicht mehr braucht? Brauche dringend Welche. Mfg


----------



## -H1N1- (30. November 2016)

Hmm, einfach für ein paar Euro kaufen ?

Bin nächste Woche auch 1080 Besitzer, da ich doch vorzeitig auf einen 4k Monitor gewechselt habe .


----------



## Shooot3r (30. November 2016)

Wollte gerne schon die originalen haben. Wollte sie ja auch nicht umsonst haben .😄


----------



## -H1N1- (30. November 2016)

Die sind auch nicht anders als die anderen (was für ein Spruch).

Ich kann aber gerne mal in der Anleitung schauen, ob die Abmessungen (Dicke) dort beschrieben sind.


----------



## SpikeMinoda (30. November 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist doch nun wirklich offensichtlich, du nutzt offensichtlich in Spielen andere Grafikoptionen und lässt Leistung liegen ohne OC. Einen User hier zu finden der einen 4790K + GTX1080 ohne Overclocking nutzt dürfte schwierig werden, aus gutem Grund.



Ohje da habe ich wohl noch einiges zu lernen. Hab mir den Post jetzt noch einmal zu herzen genommen und mir die CPU "vorgenommen". Der I7 4790k läuft jetzt mit 4.7Ghz. Hab eben einmal Witcher 3 angeschmissen und schwups 105 - 110 fps.
Tja dann mal vielen Dank und Danke auch an KillercornyX für die Hilfe aber dann hat sich der Fallout 4 Test wohl erledigt.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wollte gerne schon die originalen haben. Wollte sie ja auch nicht umsonst haben .




... probier doch mal "verkaufe" "Suche" im Marktplatz. Außerdem heißt es nicht "umsonst haben" sondern "kostenlos haben" 
Darum sagt man ja auch die Ausbildung war umsonst, obwohl was bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. November 2016)

Gut dass ich das nun weiss, danke dir😁



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Die sind auch nicht anders als die anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo wäre nett wenn du mal schauen könntest


----------



## KillercornyX (30. November 2016)

SpikeMinoda schrieb:


> Ohje da habe ich wohl noch einiges zu lernen. Hab mir den Post jetzt noch einmal zu herzen genommen und mir die CPU "vorgenommen". Der I7 4790k läuft jetzt mit 4.7Ghz. Hab eben einmal Witcher 3 angeschmissen und schwups 105 - 110 fps.
> Tja dann mal vielen Dank und Danke auch an KillercornyX für die Hilfe aber dann hat sich der Fallout 4 Test wohl erledigt.



Kein Problem, dafür gibts ja hier dieses Forum 
Trotzdem bin ich erstaunt, dass deine CPU einen so großen Einfluss hat, da scheint W3 ja doch recht CPU-lastig zu sein.


----------



## chischko (1. Dezember 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... probier doch mal "verkaufe" "Suche" im Marktplatz. Außerdem heißt es nicht "umsonst haben" sondern "kostenlos haben"
> Darum sagt man ja auch die Ausbildung war umsonst, obwohl was bezahlt wurde.



Gibt es die nicht mehr direkt von EVGA direkt per Anfrage gratis??


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Dezember 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Gibt es die nicht mehr direkt von EVGA direkt per Anfrage gratis??



... dachte ich auch, einfach den Support anschreiben, die sind ganz unkompliziert.

EVGA - EVGA Thermal Pad Mod Request


----------



## Karotte81 (1. Dezember 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... dachte ich auch, einfach den Support anschreiben, die sind ganz unkompliziert.
> 
> EVGA - EVGA Thermal Pad Mod Request



Du dachtest es auch und...  hast dann erstmal auf den Marktplatz verwiesen, wo er zu dem Zeitpunkt deines Beitrages allerdings längst ein Thema aufgemacht hatte?  Dazu eine merkwürdige Erklärung bzgl gratis und kostenlos. 

Warum empfiehlst du dann nicht gleich den evga Support?


----------



## Mylo (1. Dezember 2016)

hi,

sagt mal lohnt es sich 2 gtx 1070 in sli zu kaufen oder lieber eine 1080?


----------



## chischko (1. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sagt mal lohnt es sich 2 gtx 1070 in sli zu kaufen oder lieber eine 1080?



Mehr pure Rechenleistung hat ein 1070er SLI Verbund, aber halt begleitet von all den Nachteilen:
- Mikroruckeln
- Flickering
- Kein erweiterter VRAM
- Stromverbrauch
- Preis
- Oft nicht gegebener/schlechter SLI Support der Anwendungen/Spiele
uvm. 

Ich würde zu einer ordentlichen 1080 greifen oder ggf. auf die 1080 Ti warten und weiterhin auf Single GPU setzen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sagt mal lohnt es sich 2 gtx 1070 in sli zu kaufen oder lieber eine 1080?



Warte auf 1080TI wenn du so viel Geld ausgeben möchtest


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Dezember 2016)

Der Support meldet sich nicht. Hatte bereits Pads, aber die vom vram sind mir kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sagt mal lohnt es sich 2 gtx 1070 in sli zu kaufen oder lieber eine 1080?



Ich habe ja schon einige SLI Systeme gehabt (aktuell noch ein Titan SLI (Maxwell) und würde aktuell davon abraten.
Es kommen in letzter Zeit immer mehr Games die entweder negativ mit SLI skalieren oder Multi GPU gar nicht erst unterstützen. Wenn es funktioniert ist es Top keine Frage, gerade die 1070 Karten sind sehr sparsam.
Aktuell würde ich einfach die stärkste Single GPU kaufen und glücklich sein.


----------



## target2804 (1. Dezember 2016)

Die 2x 1070 stehen auch irgendwie in keinem leistungsverhältnis zu einer 1080^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2016)

Zwei 1070er sind ein bissle fixer wie einen Titan XP 

Anders gesagt die lassen eine 1080er weit hinter sich


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Dezember 2016)

Mir ist das schon beim vorherigen WHQL aufgefallen & nun beim 376.19er ebenfalls ...^^
Wenn ich mir "das Muster" so betrachte, dann frage ich mich, verabschiedet sich langsam aber sicher mein VRAM? Ich mein, _ein Muster_ bei der Treiberinstallation ist kein gutes Zeichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Dezember 2016)

Also meine GTX980 ist defekt und brauche Ersatz, glücklicherweise bekomme ich das Geld vom Händler wieder und habe somit ca.550€ zur Verfügung...
Ist die Frage ob 1070 oder 1080 für WQHD, immerhin sollte sie so um 3 Jahre im Rechner bleiben

und wenn welche? Ein Fan von Budget Herstellern bin ich nicht so.

und was war mit dem Speicherdebakel der 1070? Woran erkennt man welcher VRAM verbaut ist


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Dezember 2016)

Das Speicherdebakel ist egal, da fast alle relevanten Hersteller ein Biosupdate veröffentlicht haben. Persönlich würde ich aus gründen des P/L zu einer non OC 1070 greifen (Marke z.B Palit/Gainward) und den Rest des Geldes zur Seite legen. 
Die 1080 ist imho nicht weit genug von der 1070 weg um den Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen. Wenn 550€ dein Budget ist musst du für die 1080 eh nach einem Schnäppchen ausschau halten.

Meine 980Ti hat es gestern auch gekostet, beim Taktwechsel habe Ich Artefakte oder der Treiber schmiert gleich ab. Bei mir wird es wohl die einfachste 1070  Palit (Super) Jetstream.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Dezember 2016)

Naja nen Aufpreis scheue ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nur lohnt es sich bzw kann man mit dér 1080 noch viel länger als mit der 1070? 
Denn Aktuell geht den 970 und 980 gleich die Puste aus und das obwohl die 970 den Speicherbug hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Dezember 2016)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja nen Aufpreis scheue ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nur lohnt es sich bzw kann man mit dér 1080 noch viel länger als mit der 1070?
> Denn Aktuell geht den 970 und 980 gleich die Puste aus und das obwohl die 970 den Speicherbug hat.


Manchmal wird man mit der 1080 Details fahren können bei der es mit einer 1070 schon eng wird. Deutlich länger wird die 1080 aber nicht durchhalten wenn ein Spiel die 1070 vollkommen killt hilft auch eine 1080 nix mehr.


----------



## Mylo (6. Dezember 2016)

macht es sinn sich eine Bridge für zwei 1070 zu kaufen oder ist das nur ein Luxusproblem und ich kann meine Bridge vom Mainboard Zubehör benutze?


----------



## chischko (6. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> macht es sinn sich eine Bridge für zwei 1070 zu kaufen oder ist das nur ein Luxusproblem und ich kann meine Bridge vom Mainboard Zubehör benutze?



HAswell und Pascall Brücken sind soweit ich weiß nicht kompatibel, also kommt es drauf an welche Brücke bei deinem Zubehör dabei war/ist...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2016)

Die alten Brücken sollten doch ohne Probleme passen, nur halt weniger Bandbreite.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2016)

nV empfiehlt folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mylo (6. Dezember 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> nV empfiehlt folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arrr shit! danke für die info!

soll ich vom selben Hersteller holen oder ist das egal?


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Dezember 2016)

Die Brücken die beim Mainboard liegen funktionieren, es kann aber zu Leistungseinbußen kommen.


----------



## Mylo (6. Dezember 2016)

ich werde es mal ausprobieren. gibt es tools wo man das irgendwie einsehen kann oder besser abschätzen kann. kann ja sein das ich da leistung haber aber nur mit halben tank fahre..


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt halt die oben aufgeführten 3 Arten. Von welchem Hersteller die jeweils kommt, ist egal. Die sind pro Art jeweils gleich.

Bezüglich Performance gibt es sicher reichlich Tests. Hab mir da noch keine angesehen, da ich kein SLI nutze, aber ich schätze mal, der Sprung von einer flexible Bridge auf die LED Bridge (welche 2 Connctoren nutzt) ist größer als von LED Bridge zur HB Bridge (wo ja nur die Leitungslängen optimiert sind).
Je höher die Auflösung desto höher die Unterschiede.


----------



## target2804 (6. Dezember 2016)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also meine GTX980 ist defekt und brauche Ersatz, glücklicherweise bekomme ich das Geld vom Händler wieder und habe somit ca.550€ zur Verfügung...
> Ist die Frage ob 1070 oder 1080 für WQHD, immerhin sollte sie so um 3 Jahre im Rechner bleiben
> 
> und wenn welche? Ein Fan von Budget Herstellern bin ich nicht so.
> ...



Für wqhd mit maximalen Details und mindestens 60 fps kommst du um eine 1080 nicht rum 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Dezember 2016)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja nen Aufpreis scheue ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nur lohnt es sich bzw kann man mit dér 1080 noch viel länger als mit der 1070?
> Denn Aktuell geht den 970 und 980 gleich die Puste aus und das obwohl die 970 den Speicherbug hat.



...ich würde zur 1080 greifen. Ich finde da den Umstieg von der 980 (ich hatte Ti) merklicher.
Den VRam findest du in GPU-Z (Bild) Auch Palit hat sich bei der 1080 ein BIOS Update gegönnt.
Das Lüfterproblem hatte ich so gar nicht gemerkt, weil die nicht zu hören waren.


----------



## Mylo (6. Dezember 2016)

Hab ein gutes Video gefunden:

Nvidia HB-Bridge: Was verbirgt sich hinter der neuen SLI Brucke? || Review / Test || (Teil 2) - YouTube

Wie es aussieht liegt der unterschied nur bei 1-3 frames bei einer HB Bridge. Habt ihr andere Ergebnisse?


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt die "Asus GTX1080 Strix Advanced" bestellt, war grad im "GönnDir" Angebot beim Roten Riesen für 659€ Dazu noch die 40€ Cashback von Asus und WatchDogs2

habe jetzt ungefähr nen Aufpreis von 70€ zur 1080


Gut es ist wieder ne Asus aber ich gebe denen nochmal ne Chance  Vor allem für den Preis.


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Hab ein gutes Video gefunden:
> 
> Nvidia HB-Bridge: Was verbirgt sich hinter der neuen SLI Brucke? || Review / Test || (Teil 2) - YouTube
> 
> Wie es aussieht liegt der unterschied nur bei 1-3 frames bei einer HB Bridge. Habt ihr andere Ergebnisse?



Wenn man mal den Hintergrund im SLI-Teil vom Video anschaut, dann erkennt man vielleicht auch warum 2x1070er bzw. 2x1080er ne gute Option ist wenn die FPS-Geilheit durchkommt, aber ansonsten die Idee nicht sonderlich toll ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWtqGNmWS3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



z.b. Sekunde 18-24 ... wenn Gerald ne Kurve macht. Nicht auf Gerald achten, sondern auf den Hintergrund. Helfen auch HB-Bridges nicht.


----------



## Tarles88 (25. Dezember 2016)

Habe meine Gainward gtx 1070 auf 2100 Mhz angehoben im Core Clock, den Fanspeed hab ich auf 60% gelegt 
würdet ihr mir raten den Lüfter noch weiter hochzudrehen?
bringt es auch etwas wenn ich den Speichertakt noch erhöhe? wenn ja am besten um wieviel, so das es der GPU nicht schadet?

bin erst seit neuem PC Spieler und kenne mich dementsprechend nicht so gut aus


----------



## HisN (25. Dezember 2016)

Kann die Karte den Takt halten: Lüfterspeed OK. 
Kann die Karte den Takt nicht halten: Lüfterspeed zu niedrig.

Ganz einfach.


----------



## chaotium (25. Dezember 2016)

Warum übertaktet ihr Grafikkarten? Das bringt doch keine 50 FPS mehr xD


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Dezember 2016)

Weil wir es können. Wobei man bei Pascal von OC eigentlich nicht sprechen kann, eher von optimieren. Meine 1070 verbraucht weniger als ne rx480 und ist dabei 60% schneller...


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Warum übertaktet ihr Grafikkarten? Das bringt doch keine 50 FPS mehr xD


Fragt der mit ner übertakteten Grafikkarte?


----------



## HisN (25. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man bei 650 FPS startet, dann lassen sich auch 50 FPS mehr generieren^^


----------



## Tarles88 (25. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Kann die Karte den Takt halten: Lüfterspeed OK.
> Kann die Karte den Takt nicht halten: Lüfterspeed zu niedrig.
> 
> Ganz einfach.



Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber wie bzw. wo erkenne ich ob die Karte den Takt hält?


----------



## HisN (25. Dezember 2016)

Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur.


----------



## wobix (25. Dezember 2016)

Tarles88 schrieb:


> Habe meine Gainward gtx 1070 auf 2100 Mhz angehoben im Core Clock, den Fanspeed hab ich auf 60% gelegt
> würdet ihr mir raten den Lüfter noch weiter hochzudrehen?
> bringt es auch etwas wenn ich den Speichertakt noch erhöhe? wenn ja am besten um wieviel, so das es der GPU nicht schadet?
> 
> bin erst seit neuem PC Spieler und kenne mich dementsprechend nicht so gut aus



Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit kommt ganz auf dich an, ich habe eh Kopfhöhrer auf und habe die Lüfter auf 85% (müssten so um die 2000-2200 UpM sein) da höre ich eh nix von den Lüftern und die 1070 läuft bei 56 Grad auf 2025MHz, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Speichertakt bringt bei Pascal wohl sehr viel, bringt aber je nach Kühllösung auch sehr viel Hitze, habe die EVGA Pads noch nicht drauf und desswegen im Moment nur +100 MHz auf dem Speicher und das macht je nach Spiel schon +5-10 fps aus, somit habe ich z.b. bei The Division oder GTAV statt 60 low fps schon 70, das unterbindet manche fps drops von 100+ fps runter auf unter 60 schon ganz gut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tarles88 (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiele ohne Kopfhörer, habe den Takt auf 2100 Mhz erhöht, den Speichertakt um 100Mhz (von 4004mhz) und den Lüfter auf 55%... mit der Lautstärke bin ich grad so zufrieden..  hoffe das reicht aus


----------



## HisN (25. Dezember 2016)

Nicht hoffen, prüfen.


----------



## wobix (25. Dezember 2016)

Tarles88 schrieb:


> Ich spiele ohne Kopfhörer, habe den Takt auf 2100 Mhz erhöht, den Speichertakt um 100Mhz (von 4004mhz) und den Lüfter auf 55%... mit der Lautstärke bin ich grad so zufrieden..  hoffe das reicht aus



Bei welcher Temperatur und welchem Takt pendelt sich die GPU ein?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Dezember 2016)

Tarles88 schrieb:


> Habe meine Gainward gtx 1070 auf 2100 Mhz angehoben im Core Clock, den Fanspeed hab ich auf 60% gelegt
> würdet ihr mir raten den Lüfter noch weiter hochzudrehen?
> bringt es auch etwas wenn ich den Speichertakt noch erhöhe? wenn ja am besten um wieviel, so das es der GPU nicht schadet?
> 
> bin erst seit neuem PC Spieler und kenne mich dementsprechend nicht so gut aus



Darf ich eine Gegenfrage stellen ???

Wozu willst du eine 1070 übertakten ???
Die 1070 hat genug Rohleistung für 1080p

Wieviel FPS versprichst du dir zusätzlich ... Wieviel FPS brauchst du ???


----------



## Tarles88 (25. Dezember 2016)

wobix schrieb:


> Bei welcher Temperatur und welchem Takt pendelt sich die GPU ein?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Also im normalen Zustand wenn ich nix zocke oder benchmarke liegt die Temperatur bei 29-30 Grad

Beim Unigine Valley Benchmark liegt sie zum Ende bei knapp unter 50 Grad (der Benchmark geht ca. 3-4 Min lang, und ich habe ne Avg FPS von 85,6) ohne Übertaktung lag es bei 78Fps.. also schon ein ordentlicher Sprung finde ich..


----------



## Tarles88 (25. Dezember 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Darf ich eine Gegenfrage stellen ???
> 
> Wozu willst du eine 1070 übertakten ???
> Die 1070 hat genug Rohleistung für 1080p
> ...



1080p war gestern.. ich zocke hauptsächlich in 1440p und habe bei z.b GTA 5 teilweise empfunden (in Arealen mit viel Grass) das die Framerate spührbar runtergeht.


----------



## Tassadar (25. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne Frage zu meinen Ergebnissen hier:
Result

Warum hab ich bei +500MHz Speichertakt mehr Punkte als bei +700MHz? Ich hab das jetzt ein paar mal getestet, immer sind die Scores niedriger, wenn ich mit dem Ram-Takt höher gehe. Zeichen von Instabilität?


----------



## HisN (25. Dezember 2016)

Die Fehlerkorrektur setzt ein, oder die Karte hängt jetzt im Power-Limit und vorher nicht.
Das ist normal.


----------



## Tarles88 (25. Dezember 2016)

Hmm beim GTA 5 Benchmark ist mir das Spiel bzw. die Windows Sitzung abgestürzt.. habe den Verdacht es könnte an der soeben getätigten Rumspielerei mit der GPU zu tun haben.. einmal Windows abmelden und wieder anmelden hat gerreicht, also ein Neustart war nicht nötig.. aber das bereitet mir jetzt schon Sorgen


----------



## Tassadar (25. Dezember 2016)

Okay, dann muss es wohl die Fehlerkorrektur sein. Powerlimit wird denke ich nicht überschritten bei 0,9V.


----------



## HisN (25. Dezember 2016)

Warum nicht?
Das ist doch nur ein Faktor von vielen.
Was bei mir in 1080p noch nicht im PL ist, das ist wahrscheinlich in UHD im PL, und falls das nicht hilft, in 8K spätestens greift das PL.
Also nur um zu zeigen das alleine 0.9V gar nix sagt^^ Da spielt mehr mit rein.


----------



## Tassadar (25. Dezember 2016)

Aha, gut zu wissen.
Hätte gedacht, wenn ich die Spannung auf 0,9V fixiere ist das Power-Limit egal (weil die Standardspannung ist ja mit ~1,062V viel höher).
Ich hab nichtmal im Afterburner den PL-Regler auf 120% gezogen.


----------



## chaotium (25. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Fragt der mit ner übertakteten Grafikkarte?



Sie war von werk aus übertaktet. Ich lege nicht selbst Hand an  ^^


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Welche Karte boostet denn ab Werk mit 1450MHz.


----------



## Tarles88 (26. Dezember 2016)

So hab jetzt über 3 Stunden lang The Witcher 3 auf höchsten Einstellungen @1440p am Stück gezockt mit Übertaktung und die GPU Temperatur hat die 50 Grad Marke nie überschritten.. das ist ein gutes Zeichen nehme ich mal an!?


----------



## HisN (26. Dezember 2016)

Hält die Karte ihren Takt?
Nicht dass ich das zum 1. mal frage.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin, kann man beim evga powerlink die Pins so drehen, das der auch auf ne gamerock passt? Für Pins sind nämlich zu 180 Grad gedreht im Gegensatz zu den evga Karten


----------



## KillercornyX (2. Januar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Moin, kann man beim evga powerlink die Pins so drehen, das der auch auf ne gamerock passt? Für Pins sind nämlich zu 180 Grad gedreht im Gegensatz zu den evga Karten



Interessantes Teil, aber es sieht nicht so aus als könne man die Anschlüsse drehen. Das käme einer Verpolung gleich und deine GraKa würde gebruzzelt werden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Januar 2017)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das Speichertakt meist mehr bringt, als GPU Takt. 
Kann natürlich auch darin liegen, weil meine Karte ohnehin schon ab Werk einen hohen stabilen Boosttakt mit bringt. (1962-2012 Mhz) 
Den Speicher kann ich stabil bis zu 4800 Mhz anheben.

OC Rekord mit stabilen 3D Mark Durchläufen waren 2129/4800 Mhz mit max Offset. 

Hab's jetzt undergevoltet (0,975V) auf 2000/4600 Mhz belassen. So verbraucht sie bloß ca. 150 Watt. 

Und wenn ich mal noch mehr sparen will und auf ein paar fps verzichten kann, rennt sie mit 0,8V bei 1700/4600 Mhz, mit nur noch knapp 100 Watt. 

GTX 1070 Undervolting 0,8V with VRAM OC - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (4. Januar 2017)

Mir ist folgendes dazu aufgefallen, der FPS Verlust bei 0.8V ist relativ hoch im Vergleich zu 0.85V, deswegen ist es für mich besser 0.85V laufen zu lassen beim zocken.
0.8V bei 1797 und Mem OC +400 vs 0.85V bei 1874 + Mem OC. Also genau in diesem Spannungs/Taktbereich gibt es bei mir einen größeren Sprung, die nächsten Sprünge bringen deutlich weniger.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Januar 2017)

Dafür hab ich ja dann noch meine 120 Watt Konfi.  ^^

Sprich 1900/4600 Mhz bei 0,875V. 

Aber es stimmt. 
Der fps Verlust ist in diesem Bereich nicht mehr ganz so hoch.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2017)

Hab jetzt auch mal nen bisschen OC betrieben 
+175 mhz auf 2050 passt
Nur ich häng wohl öfters im Powerlimit 
Was könnt ich denn noch verbessern?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Januar 2017)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal nen bisschen OC betrieben
> +175 mhz auf 2050 passt
> Nur ich häng wohl öfters im Powerlimit
> Was könnt ich denn noch verbessern?



Du könntest gucken, ob du eventuell mit weniger Spannung arbeiten kannst, um so etwas Energie zu sparen. 
Habe mit 0,975V 2000 Mhz GPU Takt, aber dafür 4600 Mhz Speichertakt und komme so auf gerade einmal 150 Watt.
Was passiert denn wenn du anstatt GPU Takt, mal den Speichertakt erhöhst?

170 Watt darf deine Karte @stock verbrauchen. Mit 112% wären das in etwa 190 Watt. Würde je nach Konfi schon knapp werden.
Das ist einer der Gründe, weshalb ich mich für die MSI Karte entschieden hatte. Die darf bereits schon OHNE Aufsetzen des Power Targets bis zu 230 Watt verbrauchen. 

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch eine Modifikation ein. Da soll es zumindest bei den Founder Edition Karten eine geben. 

Edit:
Hier mal meine Ergebnisse. 
Eins vorne weg...in dieser niedrigen Auflösung knallt meine CPU trotz 4,2 Ghz Takt volles Karacho ins Limit. Teilweise geht meine GPU Auslastung runter bis auf 50%.
Heißt es wurde noch wesentlich mehr gehen. Der Benchmark selbst nutzt ja leider bloß 1-2 Kerne. ^^

Takt: 2000/4600 Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und einmal mit deinen Takt-Settings:
Takt: 2050/4200 Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, bringt die Erhöhung des Speicher Taktes schon etwas mehr. 

Der Verbrauch selbst pendelte dank undervolting, bei natürlich gehaltender GPU Auslastung, zwischen 140-150 Watt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst unter 4K blieb es bei den regulären 140-150 Watt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal nen bisschen OC betrieben
> +175 mhz auf 2050 passt
> Nur ich häng wohl öfters im Powerlimit
> Was könnt ich denn noch verbessern?



Arbeite lieber mit dem Curve editor beim MSI Afterburner, dann wirst du auch keine 1.075V brauchen wie man in deinem screenshot sieht.
Wie majinvegeta20 schon sagte, mit weniger Spannung arbeiten, den Verbrauch senken durch Optimierung und somit nicht im Powerlimit hängen.
Nebenbei mal ein neuer Bestscore von mir^^ Wer vermag diesen zu toppen mit seiner 1070 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Januar 2017)

Ich benutzt jetz wieder den Afterburner krieg das OSD von Precision X aber nicht los siehe Screenshot. Hat jmd ne Idee wie ich das loswerden kann?

Edit: Ich hab das jetzt mal mitm Curve Editor gemacht. Verbesserungsvorschläge?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N!trou$ (6. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen 

ich habe mich hier ein wenig rein gelesen und beabsichtige mir eine GTX1070 zu kaufen.
Diese soll dann auch in die Wasserkühlung integriert werden. 
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz schlüssig wie es sich mit dem Powelimit verhält. 
Sehe ich das richtig, das ich bei der Auswahl der richtigen Karte außer auf Kompatibilität des Wasserkühlers auch auf ein möglichst hohes Powerlimit achten sollte?
Ich werde die Karte übertakten und möchte natürlich bei der Auswahl die richtigen Grundvoraussetzungen schaffen. 
Meine erste Auswahl fiel,hauptsächlich aus Gewährleistungsgründen, auf die EVGA SC Gaming. 
Jedoch hat diese nur ein Powelimit von 170watt .. 
Die zweite wahl wäre die inno3d ichill v3. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben, wäre super 

Gruß Nitrous


----------



## wobix (6. Januar 2017)

N!trou$ schrieb:


> Meine erste Auswahl fiel,hauptsächlich aus Gewährleistungsgründen, auf die EVGA SC Gaming.
> Jedoch hat diese nur ein Powelimit von 170watt ..
> Die zweite wahl wäre die inno3d ichill v3.
> 
> ...



Wenn du EVGA bezüglich des Services Favorisierst, kannst du die FTW nehmen, die hat ein Powertarget von 215W
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich benutzt jetz wieder den Afterburner krieg das OSD von Precision X aber nicht los siehe Screenshot. Hat jmd ne Idee wie ich das loswerden kann?
> 
> Edit: Ich hab das jetzt mal mitm Curve Editor gemacht. Verbesserungsvorschläge?
> 
> ...




Die vorderen Werte bis hin zu ~ 0.9V könnte man sicherlich höher einstellen.
Fang am besten bei 0.8V an und schau wie hoch du es stellen kannst. Wie genau man das Ganze macht, könntest du in meinem Thread vllt nachlesen.
Würde dir empfehlen ab Seite 7 mal zu lesen GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread
Es reicht also nicht einfach nur 1-2 Werte rauszupicken und die zu erhöhen, die restlichen Werte (in deinem beispiel 0.9V bis 1.05V) steigern auch die Leistung.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle dem stärksten Profil nur maximal 1V erlauben und Profile erstellen für die Spannunbgsbereiche 0.8V/0.85V/0.9V/0.95V/1V.
Somit hättest du 5 Profile zum abspeichern und solltest damit auch nicht wirklich ins Power Limit rennen so leicht.
So wie du es derzeit eingestellt hast, läuft die Karte mit 2050MHz max bei 1.05V, finde das nicht optimal, da sollten niedrigere Spannungen möglich sein.


----------



## N!trou$ (6. Januar 2017)

wobix schrieb:


> Wenn du EVGA bezüglich des Services Favorisierst, kannst du die FTW nehmen, die hat ein Powertarget von 215W



Hallo Wobix, 

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Die FTW wäre auch meine erste Wahl, jedoch gibt es für das Layout keinen passenden Wasserkühler.. :/


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> So wie du es derzeit eingestellt hast, läuft die Karte mit 2050MHz max bei 1.05V, finde das nicht optimal, da sollten niedrigere Spannungen möglich sein.



Wir erwähnt die liefen bei mir stable mit 0,975V.
Niedriger hatte ich noch nicht getestet gehabt. Könnte ich mir aber vorstellen.


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Januar 2017)

@Duvar Erstmal Danke werd mich da heut Abend dransetzen


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Kein Problem, kannst deine Ergebnisse ja weiterhin hier posten, dann schauen wir uns das mal an und verbessern ggf noch was. 
Hier mal mein aktuell stärkstes 24/7 Profil Nr.4
Kannst daraus auch die ersten 3 Profile ableiten, siehst also alle meine 4 Profile auf dem Bild, nur um mal als Richtlinie. (0.8V/0.85V/0.9V)
Die Taktraten können natürlich stärker variieren, meine 1070 ist eines der besseren Modelle bzw ein Glücksgriff, wobei viel nehmen die sich alle nicht die Karten.
Wie du siehst läuft bei mir 2050MHz bei 0.95V, 2000MHz bei 0.9V, 1874 bei 0.85V und 1800 bei 0.8V. 
Je nach Glück könntest du ähnliche Werte erreichen oder vllt auch Werte wo du bei diesen Spannungen rund 100MHz runter gehen musst bei den jeweiligen Spannungspunkten.
Falls dem so seien sollte, gar nicht enttäuscht sein, denn der Unterschied wird dennoch nicht wirklich heftig ausfallen.
Solange du bis rund ~1950MHz kommst unter 1V ist alles gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

@Duvar 
Gehst du dabei auch mit dem Speichertakt hoch und falls ja auf wieviel? Oder belässt du es dann rein beim GPU Takt? 

0,95V stable für 2050 Mhz sind richtig nice. Bekomme das leider nicht zu 100% für wirklich alle Games stable hin.
Daher die 0,975V, aber dafür eben den Speichertakt fleißig aufgedreht. ^^


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Januar 2017)

Ich habe gestern mal die 2101 MHz (ab 62°C geht es auf 2088 runter), welche ich normal mit 1V laufen lasse (gamestable) kurz mit 0,993V getestet (ale eine Stufe darunter) = sofort freeze mit Fallout 4. Das nenne ich mal Sweet Spot.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

Bei mir auch. 1 Volt und 2100 Mhz sind machtbar. Ein bissel weniger Spannung und es sind max 2080 Mhz möglich. Darüber kracht alles.


----------



## chaotium (6. Januar 2017)

Und wo sind meine Spezial Editionen wie Gigabyte 2 GHZ Edition?
Ach man war die Gigabyte 780TI 1 GHZ Version der Knaller, nur Probleme in Spielen XD


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und wo sind meine Spezial Editionen wie Gigabyte 2 GHZ Edition?
> Ach man war die Gigabyte 780TI 1 GHZ Version der Knaller, nur Probleme in Spielen XD


Dadurch das die eh alle die 2 Ghz Hürde nehmen, braucht es das nicht mehr.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. 1 Volt und 2100 Mhz sind machtbar. Ein bissel weniger Spannung und es sind max 2080 Mhz möglich. Darüber kracht alles.



Und mit stock 1,062 (oder 1,075, weiß grad nicht) geht es eh nur bis 2126, dann kommt das Templimit. 2139 habe ich noch ganz am Anfang. Vielleicht sollte ich mal lüften, sind jetzt schon wieder -9°C.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Und mit stock 1,062 (oder 1,075, weiß grad nicht) geht es eh nur bis 2126, dann kommt das Templimit. 2139 habe ich noch ganz am Anfang. Vielleicht sollte ich mal lüften, sind jetzt schon wieder -9°C.


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] 
Würde bestimmt gut was ausmachen. Ja das kenn ich. Ist bei mir genauso.
2150 Mhz war das max. Wird aber nicht gehalten und knallt auf 2126/29? Mhz runter. Ganz gleich ob nu alle Lüfter auf 100% stehen.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Januar 2017)

Japp, 2126. Aber meine Frau killt mich, das zieht ja sofort wie blöd durchs ganze Haus.


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Gehst du dabei auch mit dem Speichertakt hoch und falls ja auf wieviel? Oder belässt du es dann rein beim GPU Takt?
> 
> 0,95V stable für 2050 Mhz sind richtig nice. Bekomme das leider nicht zu 100% für wirklich alle Games stable hin.
> Daher die 0,975V, aber dafür eben den Speichertakt fleißig aufgedreht. ^^


Nur Profil 1 mit +400mem beim Rest +600 eingestellt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

Kenn ich, kenn ich. ^^
Was ich wirklich stable für alles hinbekommen hab, ohne das der Takt runter sinkt waren 2100/4800 Mhz. 
Verbrauch der Karte lag dann je nach Situation aber auch bei bis zu 230-240 Watt. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Nur Profil 1 mit +400mem beim Rest +600 eingestellt.



Sauber!


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Was meint ihr wie ich gebencht hab^^

Freundin erstmal ausm Zimmer geschickt mit dem Hund. Dann 2 Socken+2Hosen+2Jacken+Mütze+2 Tassen Tee. Fenster aufgerissen, Seitenteil aufgemacht und dann Lüfter alle auf 100%.
Erstmal ne Stunde benchen, meine Freundin sagte nur ich ticke nicht sauber 
Irgendwann wurde es richtig kalt, erstmal ne Runde Kniebeugen in der Küche etc 
Karte wurde glaub maximal 30°C warm, es war echt die Hölle bzw der Nordpol 
Hätte eventuell noch bissl was rausholen können, nur Gesundheit geht vor! 

Aber der Rekord konnte sich sehen lassen mit meinem Profil Nr.5 leider nur stable unter extremen Wetterbedingungen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Resultat: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

[emoji23]

Müsste ich auch mal machen. 


Edit:
What the f...??? O.o 
2228 Mhz GPU Takt??????


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Hab auch ein Video mit 2303 MHz: EVGA Gtx 1070 FTW OC with more than 2300MHz+ Boostclock and +700MHz mem - YouTube
Das war mein erster Kaltwetterversuch vor wenigen Wochen 
Kannst ja mal die Beiträge dazu lesen hier GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread
Angeblich soll der Takt nicht koscher sein, iwas mit Videoclock etc wurde da gesagt


----------



## Watertouch (6. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> [emoji23]
> 
> Müsste ich auch mal machen.
> 
> ...


Bei OC per Kurve ist das gar nicht so absurd wie es scheinen mag.
Meine 1080 macht mit Kurve auch 2240MHz benchstable mit.


----------



## Shadyyy (6. Januar 2017)

Hab mal eine Frage. Wenn ich im msi afterburner die Kurve ab 1V Grade mache und bei 1V ca. 1950mhz anlege stürzt die Karte ab. Power Limit auf 106%. Wie schafft ihr dann mit unter 1v die 2000mhz. Oder muss ich zwangsläufig auch den Speicher hoch regeln im afterburner. Oder ist die Karte einfach so schlecht  (palit super jetstream 1070)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

@Duvar 
Klär mich mal auf. Wir verhindere ich das er bloß nur eine einzige Spannung folgt? 
Hab nämlich grad mal getestet.  Schaffte so bei nur 25 Crad 2215 Mhz mit 4800 Mhz GPU Takt. Problem ist der fängt direkt da an und stürzt ab, weil die Spannung noch zu niedrig, da natürlich die Gradzahl viel zu gering ist. Der rafft das irgendwie nicht. ^^
Hab auch Angst einfach da selbst 1,1 V oder so zu geben. 

Meine CPU hatte zum Start gar Minusgrade. 



Shadyyy schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage. Wenn ich im msi afterburner die Kurve ab 1V Grade mache und bei 1V ca. 1950mhz anlege stürzt die Karte ab. Power Limit auf 106%. Wie schafft ihr dann mit unter 1v die 2000mhz. Oder muss ich zwangsläufig auch den Speicher hoch regeln im afterburner. Oder ist die Karte einfach so schlecht  (palit super jetstream 1070)



Kann gut sein das sie einfach mit der niedrigen Spannung nicht mehr packt. Du darfst nicht vergessen. Der Grundtakt einer GTX 1070 beträgt ca. 1500 Mhz. ^^

Wieviel packt sie denn max mit allen drum und dran?


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Shadyyy schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage. Wenn ich im msi afterburner die Kurve ab 1V Grade mache und bei 1V ca. 1950mhz anlege stürzt die Karte ab. Power Limit auf 106%. Wie schafft ihr dann mit unter 1v die 2000mhz. Oder muss ich zwangsläufig auch den Speicher hoch regeln im afterburner. Oder ist die Karte einfach so schlecht  (palit super jetstream 1070)



Hast du auch an den Werten bis zu 1V rumgespielt?Das Problem kann also auch schon in den vorherigen Spannungsbereichen liegen.
Mach mal ein Bild von deiner Kurve.

@majin: Ich habe einfach mein bis Dato stärkstes Profil geladen und dieses dann getuned, wichtig ist, dass Powerlimit und Spannung maximiert sind und der letzte höchste Punkt muss bei 1.093V liegen, 
alles was danach kommt ist wurscht.
Bei meinem Beispiel liegen die 2228MHz bei 1.093V an und dies nur, wenn +100mV eingestellt sind und damit man nicht ins PL rennt, sollte man diesen auch maximieren logischerweise.


----------



## Shadyyy (6. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hast du auch an den Werten bis zu 1V rumgespielt?Das Problem kann also auch schon in den vorherigen Spannungsbereichen liegen.
> Mach mal ein Bild von deiner Kurve.
> 
> @majin: Ich habe einfach mein bis Dato stärkstes Profil geladen und dieses dann getuned, wichtig ist, dass Powerlimit und Spannung maximiert sind und der letzte höchste Punkt muss bei 1.093V liegen,
> ...


Was heißt mit allem drum und dran. power auf max und dann gucken wieviel MHz die Karte packt oder was ?


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Du musst erstmal garnix erhöhen, alles erhöhen nur, wenn man sehen will was die Karte überhaupt maximal leisten kann. So sollte die aber nicht 24/7 laufen, weil es einfach zu wenig bringt...
An deiner Stelle würde ich schauen wie hoch du bei 0.8V kommst, dies muss dann eine gerade Linie sein, sollten knapp über 1700MHz drin sein.
Sobald dies stabil ist, erstmal als Profil 1 speichern, dann würde ich auf diesem Profil aufbauend, Profil 2 erstellen bei 0.85V, auch hier müssen alle darauffolgenden Punkte auf einer Linie sein mit dem was du bei 0.85V einstellst siehe zB hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte bei dir um die 1800MHz+ stabil sein denke ich mir mal bei 0.85V, musst halt selbst testen und nicht meine Werte übernehmen.
Dies dann abspeichern als Profil 2 und darauf aufbauend erstellst du dann Profil 3 usw, es ist also wichtig, dass alle Werte bis hin zum zB 1V Profil auch optimiert sind, also nicht einfach bei 1V starten, 
weil die vorherigen Werte haben auch Einfluss auf die Leistung und sollten auch optimiert sein. Wenn du dann zB  dein 0.9V Profil erstellst, müssen alle Punkte rechts von den 0.9V auch auf einer Linie sein, wie oben beim 0.85V Beispiel gesehen.


----------



## Shadyyy (6. Januar 2017)

Also meinst du prinzipiell das ich mir die Profile 0.8 0.85 0.9 etc erstelle und dann mein letztes Profil sozusagen mit den optimalwerten der jeweiligen spannung/MHz aus den anderen 4 baue. Also der Wert welcher der Maximalwert bei 0.8 ist ist dann auch der Punkt bei 0.8v in meiner "alltagskurve"


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

Genau, alles baut auf den vorherigen stabilen Profilen auf, denn dadurch hast du mehr FPS in Games.


----------



## Shadyyy (6. Januar 2017)

Ok dann nochmal 2 fragen:
Meine Karte taktet standardmäßig bis kurz vor 1 Volt soll ich dann das power target weiter hoch setzen damit die 1 Volt konstant Anliegen oder soll ich für den Alltag drunter bleiben ? Hätte jetzt gedacht 1v geht noch fit. Und wie soll ich den Speicher handhaben ? 

2. Kann man irgendwie auch beim Systemstart das ganze laden bzw den afterburner ist klar aber der hat dann immer Standardeinstellungen und ich muss erst unten das Profil laden


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Januar 2017)

@Duvar
Könntest du mal fix erklären, weshalb man mit OC per Kurve höhere Werte erhält, als wenn man einfach bloß im Curve Editor den gewünschten Takt mit der max Voltage, sprich 1,093V fixiert?
Wozu das trara bei den anderen Taktstufen, wenn sowieso der volle, fixierte Takt gefahren wird.


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2017)

Die Karten takten wohl in Millisekundenbereich hin und her, wenn du jetzt einfach nur im MSI AB +100 einstellst und die die Frequenz Kurve anschaust, sieht du zB dass bei 800mV rund 1700MHz anliegen.
Meine Karte packt da zB schon 1800MHz, das heisst die Werte "drumherum" kann man höher einstellen und optimieren. Deswegen ist es wichtig alle Spannungsbereiche bis zu ihrem Maximum auszuloten.
Kostet aber natürlich deutlich mehr Zeit.

@ shadyyy Speicher kannst du halt mal anschauen was passiert, wenn du zB +400 bis +600 einstellst.
Bei mir läuft es auf dem schwächsten Profil mit +400MHz Speicher und auf dem Rest bei +600MHz.
Musst halt schauen wie hoch du gehen kannst bei deiner Karte, bis Fehler auftreten. (grüne Artefakte, Bildflackern etc)
Ich lasse bei mir den MSI AB nicht mitstarten, deswegen , denke jedoch der sollte die Einstellungen die grad aktiv sind, wenn man den Button bei startup drückt auch laden.
Deine andere Frage mit dem Powertarget verstehe ich leider nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2017)

Bei geöffneter Curve sieht man übrigens auch sehr schön was beim herkömmlichen OC passiert, nur mal nebenbei.
Vielleicht klärt das einige Fragen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2017)

@Duvar 
Hast du bei der Curve einfach nur drauf geachtet, das die Spannung für diesen Takt noch stabil ausreicht oder dabei auch geachtet, das trotzallem kein Leistungsverlust einhält, auch wenn der Takt stabil mit einer niedrigeren Spannung durchläuft.
Das hat bei mir z.B. schonmal knapp 200 Punkte Unterschied im 3D Mark ausgemacht. O.o 
Beispiel:
O,8V vs 0,875V bei 1800 Mhz.


----------



## Watertouch (8. Januar 2017)

Ich habe heute mal meine 1080 mit zwei Profilen in 3DMark Ultra gebencht.

Profil 1: 1850MHz | 0.8V | 70% Powerlimit | 600RPM

Profil 2: 2100MHz | 0.94V | 80% Powerlimit | 750RPM

Mit dem ersten Profil habe ich eine Punktzahl von 4652 erhalten, mit dem zweiten Profil eine Punktzahl von 4876.
Für die Spannung und PT die extra fällig werden, ist mir die Skalierung schlicht zu gering. Bevor es jetzt losgeht vonwegen "Schau dir lieber mal die Performance in Spielen an" - hier bietet sich das exakt selbe Muster [TW3/RotTR/VoEC,...].
Fazit: Mir bringt das OC schlicht zu wenig - eine unhörbare Karte > eine Karte die 2FPS mehr bringt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal meine 1080 mit zwei Profilen in 3DMark Ultra gebencht.
> 
> Profil 1: 1850MHz | 0.8V | 70% Powerlimit | 600RPM
> 
> ...


Mach mal bitte den Test mit den selben Taktraten aber unter normal Spannung!
Wirst feststellen das der Punkte Unterschied größer ausfallen wird.
Das habe ich nämlich bei meiner heutigen, nächtlichen Unternehmung des öfteren beobachten dürfen.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Hast du bei der Curve einfach nur drauf geachtet, das die Spannung für diesen Takt noch stabil ausreicht oder dabei auch geachtet, das trotzallem kein Leistungsverlust einhält, auch wenn der Takt stabil mit einer niedrigeren Spannung durchläuft.
> Das hat bei mir z.B. schonmal knapp 200 Punkte Unterschied im 3D Mark ausgemacht. O.o
> Beispiel:
> O,8V vs 0,875V bei 1800 Mhz.



Ich habe die minimalste Spannung eingestellt die ich nur konnte. Ansonsten würde undervolting kein Sinn machen oder?
Teste es mal mit 0.85V und 0.9V. Glaub bei 0.8V stimmt was nicht, weil der Leistungssprung von 0.8 auf 0.85 ist einfach zu groß, deswegen vermute ich, dass da irgendwas faul ist, aber


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe die minimalste Spannung eingestellt die ich nur konnte. Ansonsten würde undervolting kein Sinn machen oder?
> Teste es mal mit 0.85V und 0.9V. Glaub bei 0.8V stimmt was nicht, weil der Leistungssprung von 0.8 auf 0.85 ist einfach zu groß, deswegen vermute ich, dass da irgendwas faul ist, aber



Ja, aber dann hast du doch Leistungseinbußen bei den fps bzw Punkten. 
Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus. 

Das hatte ich dann nämlich auch bei weiteren Test, wenn ich beispielsweise 2,1 Ghz mit 1 V und mit normal Standard Spannung getestet hatte.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub das betrifft aber nur den 0.8V Bereich, habs noch nicht getestet bzw überprüft. Ist aber gut zu wissen deine Erkenntnis.


----------



## Watertouch (8. Januar 2017)

So, ich habe mal deinen Rat befolgt maijnvegeta.
Ich habe bei beiden Profilen die Spannung auf 1V festgesetzt und das Powerlimit auf den Standartwert von 100% eingestellt. Die Ergebnisse der Firestrike Runs sind jedoch etwas verwunderlich.
Bei erhöhter Spannung habe ich weniger Punkte bekommen [mehrere Durchläufe zur Verifizierung], so ergaben sich aus Profil 1 nur noch 5500, und aus Profil 2 knapp 5700 Punkte.
Ein Verhalten bei dem die Karte durch mehr Spannung und Powerlimit mehr Leistung erzielt, wie es bei Polaris der Fall ist, tritt bei mir nicht auf.   
Die Testbedingungen sind exakt die selben, CPU auf 4.5GHz bei 1.25V und 2400MHz RAM. Von den Programmen her waren wie bei den gestrigen Versuchen nur GPU-Z und Afterburner offen.

Gruß


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2017)

Rennst vermutlich ins PL bei erhöhter Spannung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2017)

Jap glaube ich.
Ansonsten 2 niedrigere Takt Werte mal austesten, damit du nicht ins Limit läufst.


----------



## Watertouch (8. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Rennst vermutlich ins PL bei erhöhter Spannung.


Das Powerlimit habe ich in GPU-Z überwacht, wenn sie ins Powerlimit rennen würde, würde außerdem der Takt runtergehen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2017)

Also bisher krieg ich nicht mehr als 2177/4800 Mhz raus.

Im Firestrike schaff ich so auch nur knapp die 4900 Punkte. 

Ich versuch's noch etwas weiter, aber so langsam wird mir kalt.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2017)

Alsoooo nach Stunden des Testens konnte ich zumindest folgendes raus quetschen:

GPU Takt: 2164 Mhz
Speicher Takt: 4850 Mhz

Ergebnis im Firestrike Ultra: *4945 Punkte*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T

Takt meiner CPU stolze 4,4 Ghz. 
(Grundtakt 2,8 Ghz!)

Nächstes Wochenende nehme ich den i7 3770K @4,8 Ghz meiner Freundin und wiederhole das Spielchen. ^^
Man kann mir sagen was man will, aber mein Sockel limitiert. Hatte mit dem Ivy in der Regel immer 100-200 Punkte mehr.
Daher werden die 5K auch mit Sicherheit noch geknackt werden. 

Zum Verbrauch, da ich mich um ein Powerlimit keine Sorgen machen muss, kann ich euch mal sagen was die Graka zu Lastspitzenzeiten verbraucht hat.

100% ergeben 230 Watt
108% lagen max an, was mal eben ca. 248 Watt ergibt!

Ansonsten pendelte das Powertarget im firestrike ultra zwischen 80-105%, was
184 Watt - 241 Watt ergibt. 
Die meiste Zeit lagen 90-100% an. Also 207-230 Watt! 

@Duvar 
Keinen Plan wie du das mit deiner GPU machst, aber ich habe da auch ganz doll den Videoclock in Verdacht.
Das soll aber nicht dein krasses Ergebnis mindern! 

sry für doppel


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

hallo Jungs

Ich habe mal so ne frage da die 1080 ti bei der CES 2017 auch nicht vorgestellt worden ist (was ich echt gehofft hätte)
wollte ich frage was der nächste "warscheinlichkeits real." sein könnte ? 
Was ist den die nächste große messe

Gruss


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2017)

Inzwischen lohnt sich das warten auf die ti doch schon fast nicht mehr. Volta steht vor der Tür.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

Naja sind ja auch alles gerüchte sie werden ja nicht eine 1080 ti rausbringen und dann ein monat später die Volta generation.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Vor der CeBIT fällt mir nur noch die Dreamhack in Leipzig ein, die glaube ich gar schon diese Woche startet.
Aber ob dort etwas neues vorgestellt wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wahrscheinlicher ist die PC Show auf der E3 oder eventuell.  ein eigenes Event.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

mhhh weil news oder spekulationen gibt es überhaupt keine mehr

auser das ein portal geschireben hat, das sie das gewusst haben da die 1080 zurzeit vollkommen ausreicht um die beste "Preis leisungskarte" ist


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Darum. 
Wenn AMD nichts konkreteres vorstellt, wird da seitens Nvidia auch nix großartiges kommen.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

Eben  kann es auch sein das die 1080 ti auch erst ende 2017 kommt da AMD die jetzt Platform bekannt gegeben habt schätze ich mal. 
hat da vilt jemand anderen Input ?

Was sagt ihr zum aufstieg von 1070 zu 1080  um ca 300 euro ist dieses Lohnenswert oder bringt sich das "gar nichts" ?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Also ich würd's nicht machen. 
Aber musst du wissen, ist dein Geld. Wenn dann eher ne Titan X (P) ^^
Aber wart mal lieber Vega ab, es sei denn du kannst nu wirklich nicht mehr abwarten. 

Edit:
Die Palit Gamerock ist grad für unter 620 Euro im Angebot. 
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

Eben zurzeit geht die 1080 recht "billig" vom band  

Nein Vega kommt bei mir nicht ins system (AMD und ATI) sind in meine augen Keine konkurzen zu Intel und Nvidia
ist das gleiche wie ein Fiat und ein Audi  (in meinen augen Shitstorm VORAUS  )

Die frage eben ob sich die Preis leistung/dafür spricht


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Naja Preis-Leistung ist ja gelinde gesagt nicht grad die Stärke der GTX 1070/1080.  

Wenn du die alte Karte gut verkauft kriegst, könntest du dir das zwar überlegen...allerdings wegen ca. 20%?? würde ich es zumindest persönlich nicht empfehlen.
Aber hey, wie gesagt, wenn du die Leistung jetzt brauchst, steht so gesehen auch nix gegen eine Titan X (P). ^^


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2017)

Würde auch nicht wechseln von einer 1070 auf die 1080, denn die 1080 ist mMn nicht "erdrückend" schneller, so dass sich der Aufpreis lohnen würde. 
Musst doch nur die Settings minimalst anpassen, ohne das man wirklich einen Unterschied sieht und schon hast du 1080 Leistung^^


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

naja die Tintan x gibt es ja nur auf Founda Editon oder ?  (lautstärke )

naja umbedingt brauchen  ichs nicht, eben ich hätte auf die 1080 ti gehofft.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Jap, war auch eher mit nem Augenzwinkern gemeint. ^^

Übertaktete deine Karte, mix das Ganze ordentlich mit UV und du hast trotz OC eine leise Karte, die gar nicht mal so weit mehr von einer GTX 1080 entfernt ist.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2017)

Welche 1070 hast du denn genau? Wie majinvegeta schon sagte, Karte optimieren und glücklich sein.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 


das ist mein Gerät


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2017)

Die kannst du doch perfekt optimieren. Die ist so schon leise und kühl, wenn du da noch Spannungen/Taktraten anpasst, wird die traumhaft.
Holst ~10% mehr Leistung raus, verbrauchst dabei weniger Strom und die Karte arbeitet leiser und kühler, was will man mehr?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Da geht ordentlich was! 

@Duvar 
Zeig ihm mal das mit dem Curve Editor. Steckst da wesentlich mehr drin.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2017)

Er kann gerne ab Seite 7 hier den Thread komplett lesen, da stehen alle Infos drin^^ GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

Oke muss ich mal schauen wie ich das am besten mache OC bei einer GPU habe ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2017)

Schoschonen schrieb:


> naja die Tintan x gibt es ja nur auf Founda Editon oder ?  (lautstärke )
> 
> naja umbedingt brauchen  ichs nicht, eben ich hätte auf die 1080 ti gehofft.



Wenn man den 1000er für ne TI hat, dann ist der Sprung zur X ja nicht mehr so groß^^


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

wer sagt den das der nen 1000er kostet 

Laut Diversen Spekulationen wird die karte gleich viel kostet wie die 980 ti und die habe ich dazumals galub ich um 700 euro ca von asus gekauft


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2017)

Und Du glaubst dass sie die TI billiger als ne Founders 1080er verkaufen? Dann können sie die 1080er ja gleich einstampfen. Sie wird sich vom Preis zwischen ner 1080er FE und der Titan X einordnen. Solange AMD nix in der Leistungsklasse hat, können sie die Preise doch frei nach Nase bestimmen.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

Bis jetzt wars immer so das wenn die 1080 ti kommt (980ti) das der preis von der 980 um einiges runter ging.


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2017)

Lassen wir uns überraschen. Mir ist das ja sowieso egal, ich zocke auf einer Titan X Pascal. Mir ist warten auf irgendwas nämlich irgendwie zu blöd^^
Ich freu mich eher auf Volta.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

Naja die titan ist mir leider in der FE zu laut unter last  und leider gibt es ja keine C. edition


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Januar 2017)

Schoschonen schrieb:


> Eben  kann es auch sein das die 1080 ti auch erst ende 2017 kommt da AMD die jetzt Platform bekannt gegeben habt schätze ich mal.
> hat da vilt jemand anderen Input ?
> 
> Was sagt ihr zum aufstieg von 1070 zu 1080  um ca 300 euro ist dieses Lohnenswert oder bringt sich das "gar nichts" ?



Also ich hatte eine 1080gtx bei Release und hab sie wieder zurück geschickt Preisleistung war mir nicht gerecht(nichts gegen 1080gtx kunden) habe mir dann 2 x1070gtx gekauft die kosten fast gleich wie eine 1080gtx und ich hab nun im ideal Fall die Leistung einer Titan


----------



## chischko (9. Januar 2017)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> hab nun im ideal Fall die Leistung einer Titan


Plus gratis Flickering, miese SLI Unterstützung sogar in vielen AAA Titeln, viel weniger VRAM und mehr Hitzeentwicklung/Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch... weiß jetzt nicht, ob das der Deal des Jahrtausends war^^
Die Pascal liegt bei 1300 Euro und zwei 1070ern biste auch bei ~1000 Tacken plus dickeres Netzteil und den Stromverbrauchen (gut... kann man vernachlässigen) ...


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Mir ist warten auf irgendwas nämlich irgendwie zu blöd^^
> Ich freu mich eher auf Volta.



Da kannst du aber noch etwas warten


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Januar 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Plus gratis Flickering, miese SLI Unterstützung sogar in vielen AAA Titeln, viel weniger VRAM und mehr Hitzeentwicklung/Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch... weiß jetzt nicht, ob das der Deal des Jahrtausends war^^



Mann du haust es so rein als wäre dies in jeden Spiel tja kein Plan schau dir die Video auf meinen Kanal an ich hab so gut wie nie Probleme  ..Hitze Entwicklung kannst dann auch gleich anschauen....und Strom und Laut?!? ne nicht dein ernst oder?? ich hab das Headset auf der Birne und höre nicht mal mein Frau von 3 Metern entfernt wenn die mich ruft
Strom!?!? jo amm besten gleich noch einen WWF Siegel mit :du Ausbeuter" unten hin schmeißen


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2017)

Naja, in meinen SLI-Zeiten waren es gerne mal 50% der Games. Und das nervt dann schon gewaltig.
Wenn Du keine Probleme hast, dann ist das einzig und alleine Deiner Software-Auswahl geschuldet aber keine Wahrheit.
Die Wahrheit ist: Seit 10 Jahren schlägt sich SLI mit den gleichen Problemen rum. Und die hat man zusätzlich zu dem BETA-Müll, den uns die Software-Industrie am Release-Tag zum Vollpreis anbietet.
Da braucht man sich nicht extra Deinen Kanal anschauen. Oder hast Du Dein Crysis3-Test am Release-Tag gemacht? Die haben ganze 6 Monate gebraucht um das SLI vernünftig in Crysis3 zum laufen zu bekommen.
6 Monate.
Da hat man das Game ohne SLI (6h) schon 4x durchgespielt und braucht dann den SLI-Patch auch nicht mehr.

ABER .. um auch was positives zu sagen: Du beobachtest wenigstens vernünftig. Ich hab schon zu viele Kumpels in den Foren gesehen, die immer was von "keine Probleme" erzählt haben, bis ich sie mal drauf hingewiesen habe, dass in der Software, von der sie gerade erzählt haben, gar kein SLI funktioniert. Bei Dir sieht man die Auslastung der beiden Grakas schön im OSD. Ist wichtig.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, in meinen SLI-Zeiten waren es gerne mal 50% der Games. Und das nervt dann schon gewaltig.
> Wenn Du keine Probleme hast, dann ist das einzig und alleine Deiner Software-Auswahl geschuldet aber keine Wahrheit.
> Die Wahrheit ist: Seit 10 Jahren schlägt sich SLI mit den gleichen Problemen rum. Und die hat man zusätzlich zu dem BETA-Müll, den uns die Software-Industrie am Release-Tag zum Vollpreis anbietet.
> Da braucht man sich nicht extra Deinen Kanal anschauen. Oder hast Du Dein Crysis3-Test am Release-Tag gemacht? Die haben ganze 6 Monate gebraucht um das SLI vernünftig in Crysis3 zum laufen zu bekommen.
> ...



Hi Danke Nein ich sage nicht das Sli der >Heilige Gral ist ....aber ich finde es einfach für meine Konstellation ideal ich wollte dringend genug Leistung für 4k und da war selbst die 1080gtx halt in manchen Games zu Schwach ..ja selbst die zwei 1070 gtx kommen bei einigen Spielen ins schwitzen...Auslastung schau ich mir auch genau an eventuell versuch ich mit dem Inspector zu spielen wobei dies nicht gerade selten zu gar nichts führt!
daher Sli muss Natürlich überlegt werden ob einen das taugt aber so Negativ wie eben der User es beschrieb konnte ich es biss jetzt nicht Fühlen


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2017)

Naja, dann zock doch mal Anno2205 oder Mafia3


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Wenn's bei ihm gut läuft, ist das doch völlig legitim zu sagen das man so für sich persönlich den besten Weg gefunden hat. 

Jeder so, wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, dann zock doch mal Anno2205 oder Mafia3



Strategie Games sind nicht meines und bei Mafia3 ...würde ichs nur mal gerne Testen da du mich jetzt neugierig gemacht hast aber auch dies ist nicht so mein Genre...selbst Watch dogs liegt mir nicht ich kann mich mit den Open world games nie so anfreunden ,,,bin eher für Shooter reihe zu begeistern


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn's bei ihm gut läuft, ist das doch völlig legitim zu sagen das man so für sich persönlich den besten Weg gefunden hat.
> 
> Jeder so, wie er es für richtig hält.



wobei es hier grade so zugeht als wäre ich der einzige auf der Welt der sli sehr gut findet


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2017)

All die Grafikpower nutzt nix, wenn man auf Logitrötboxen zockt oder noch schlimmeren XXXXXX^^
Wer noch nicht seinen Sound verbessert hat, sollte das mal tun, sorgt ordentlich für Atmosphäre 

Endlich kam mein neuer AVR mal an, war schon am durchdrehen ohne "vernünftigen" Sound.
Hab zwar auch nur Einsteigerkram, aber immerhin besser als die ganzen Kompaktboxtröten.

Kostet auch nicht die Welt, wenn man rund 1k€ investiert, kann man schon seinen Spaß haben, natürlich ist dem Ganzen preislich keine Grenze gesetzt, offenes Ende sozusagen 
Sry für die Bildqualität, schlechtes Licht und so^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (9. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sry für die Bildqualität, schlechtes Licht und so^^



Wenn man rund 1K€ investiert kann man schon ordentliche Fotos machen, natürlich ist dem Ganzen preislich keine Grenze gesetzt, offenes Ende sozusagen 

Sorry, den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht kneifen.


----------



## frozenvein (9. Januar 2017)

Kann mir einer sagen was für PCB's die Zotac AMP! versionen der 1070/80 verbaut haben? find dazu leider nix


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2017)

coolingconfigurator.com


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Januar 2017)

frozenvein schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was für PCB's die Zotac AMP! versionen der 1070/80 verbaut haben? find dazu leider nix



Das sind Custom-PCBs, falls du das meinst. Es kann sein, dass du aktuell keine alternativen (Wasser-)Kühler findest, aber es gibt die AMP! Extreme schon inklusive WaKü, die ArcticStorm


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2017)

Schoschonen schrieb:


> hallo Jungs
> Was ist den die nächste große messe



Gerüchte-Küche für Dich noch mal^^

Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Will Be Landing Around PAX East (March 10th) According To NVIDIA AIB Employee


----------



## Andregee (10. Januar 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Plus gratis Flickering, miese SLI Unterstützung sogar in vielen AAA Titeln, viel weniger VRAM und mehr Hitzeentwicklung/Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch... weiß jetzt nicht, ob das der Deal des Jahrtausends war^^
> Die Pascal liegt bei 1300 Euro und zwei 1070ern biste auch bei ~1000 Tacken plus dickeres Netzteil und den Stromverbrauchen (gut... kann man vernachlässigen) ...


Zumindest die Hitzeentwicklung ist bei 2 1070ern etwas optimiert wohl kein wirkliches Problem da man die zusammen locker mit 250 Watt betreiben kann, wenn es nicht aufs letzte Prozent ankommt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmenki (10. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Den habe ich mir auch bestellt und warte noch auf Lieferung durch Saturn 
Aber für mein Wohnzimmer.

Am PC habe ich eine Teufelanlage mit eingebauten Verstärker.
Aber nichts  geht über ein guten HiFi-Kopfhörer


----------



## CrazyOni (10. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Den habe ich mir auch bestellt und warte noch auf Lieferung durch Saturn
> Aber für mein Wohnzimmer.
> 
> Am PC habe ich eine Teufelanlage mit eingebauten Verstärker.
> Aber nichts  geht über ein guten HiFi-Kopfhörer


Ich hab den Vorgänger. Kann man vorbehaltlos empfehlen. [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2017)

@ 4K hat eine übertaktete 1070 echt zu kämpfen, hoffe mit Volta oder Navi wird das Problem behoben, eine 1080 oder gar 1080 Ti würde mich wohl auch nicht zufrieden stellen, wobei ich glaub eher, 
dass die meisten hier im Forum sowieso nie zufrieden ist, denn es geht immer besser, schneller, stärker.

Ich kann mich mit Kopfhörern nicht anfreunden, weil die nerven nach einer Zeit. Gezwungenermaßen nutze ich sie gelegentlich fürs TS, aber jetzt nur zum Musikhören, stundenlang die Teile zu tragen mag ich nicht.
Hab aber auch zugegebenermaßen nix besonderes, nur günstige Superlux HD681 Evo Kopfhörer. In ear usw mag ich auch nicht. Wie dem auch sei, der AVR ist auf jeden Fall gut, kann endlich wieder bissl Musik/Filme/Serien genießen.
Ist echt eine Qual wenn man nur den Sound vom TV zu Ohren bekommt, jeder der es nicht anders kennt, unterschätzt guten Sound eindeutig, denn guter Sound hebt alles auf ein höheres Level, möchte ich persönlich nicht mehr missen.
Bin aber auch am überlegen, ob ich doch nicht in gute Kopfhörer investieren soll, die müssen halt super bequem sein, dies wäre das Wichtigste für mich, mit den Superlux bin ich nicht zufrieden.
Spiele jedoch aktuell kaum Games, also wirklich lohnen würde es sich derzeit wahrscheinlich nicht. Warte eigentlich auf gute und bezahlbare 75" TVs, men 50er Sony kommt mir irgendwie so mickrig vor, aber genug offtopic.


----------



## Schmenki (10. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> @ 4K hat eine übertaktete 1070 echt zu kämpfen, hoffe mit Volta oder Navi wird das Problem behoben, eine 1080 oder gar 1080 Ti würde mich wohl auch nicht zufrieden stellen, wobei ich glaub eher,
> dass die meisten hier im Forum sowieso nie zufrieden ist, denn es geht immer besser, schneller, stärker.
> 
> Ich kann mich mit Kopfhörern nicht anfreunden, weil die nerven nach einer Zeit. Gezwungenermaßen nutze ich sie gelegentlich fürs TS, aber jetzt nur zum Musikhören, stundenlang die Teile zu tragen mag ich nicht.
> ...




Ich habe ein Sennheiser HD 518 Kopfhörer und bin mit dem Sound/Bass und Tragekomfort voll zufrieden. Als Mikrofon habe ich ein ModMic.
HiFi zu Hause hatte ich bisher ein AV Receiver Onkyo TX-Sr308 und war nicht immer zufrieden wegen den Sound Formaten und nur 3 HDMI in.
Habe letztens bei der Samsung Aktion meinen UE55D7090 abgelöst durch einen UE65KS7090 mit 4K.
Es gab ja ein Samsung Galaxy S7 kostenfrei dazu welches ich dann für 500€ verkauft habe. Netto hat der TV dann 1300€ gekostet 

Der neue Receiver musste also auch 4k können wegen Playstation Pro


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Januar 2017)

Ich habe auch ganz tolle Kopfhörer und Nahfeldmonitore aber dieser Thread hier ist, wie der Name es schon sagt, der falsche um sich darüber zu unterhalten .


----------



## Schmenki (10. Januar 2017)

btw hab ich meine 1080 jetzt wieder etwas Übertaktet.
Weiß nicht ob ich Sie so laufen lassen soll oder doch auf 2012/1400MHZ und 1V gehen soll.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> btw hab ich meine 1080 jetzt wieder etwas Übertaktet.
> Weiß nicht ob ich Sie so laufen lassen soll oder doch auf 2012/1400MHZ und 1V gehen soll.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING



Hab auch grade mal den Test laufen lassen ....kann einer kurz mal sagen was eine Titan hier reißt?

das ist mein Ergebnis:

picload.org | desktop01.10.2017-12.33.39.01.png


----------



## InRainbows (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo. Um kein neues Thema aufzumachen, poste ich meine Frage hier:

ich habe eine gtx 1060 von Gigabyte, bei der die Lüfter trotz idle mit ca. 1200 RPM drehen.  Das möchte ich in Ordnung bringen, weil die neuen Karten ja die Lüfter bis 60 grad nicht gut anschmeissen und ich die Lüfter der n meinem Heimkino-Setup als sehr lästig empfinde. 

Gleich vorweg, ich möchte keine Lösung mit Afterburner. 

Ich habe den neusten Treiber von Nvidia drauf und auch alle Stromsparfunktionen für die CPU sind an. BIOS ist ebenfalls auf dem neusten Stand (ist aber bei meIndem Board eher irrelevant). Als BS ist das Windoof 7 installiert. 

Wäre euch sehr für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2017)

InRainbows schrieb:


> Hallo. Um kein neues Thema aufzumachen, poste ich meine Frage hier:
> 
> ich habe eine gtx 1060 von Gigabyte, bei der die Lüfter trotz idle mit ca. 1200 RPM drehen.  Das möchte ich in Ordnung bringen, weil die neuen Karten ja die Lüfter bis 60 grad nicht gut anschmeissen und ich die Lüfter der n meinem Heimkino-Setup als sehr lästig empfinde.
> 
> ...


Kein afterburner = nicht leise. So einfach ist das.

Was für eine Gigabyte hast du und unterstützt sie auch den Zero Fan Modus ?

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. Januar 2017)

InRainbows schrieb:


> Hallo. Um kein neues Thema aufzumachen, poste ich meine Frage hier:
> 
> ich habe eine gtx 1060 von Gigabyte, bei der die Lüfter trotz idle mit ca. 1200 RPM drehen.  Das möchte ich in Ordnung bringen, weil die neuen Karten ja die Lüfter bis 60 grad nicht gut anschmeissen und ich die Lüfter der n meinem Heimkino-Setup als sehr lästig empfinde.
> 
> ...



wenn kein afterbrun bleibt eventuell eine Wasserkühlung als Lösung?


----------



## InRainbows (10. Januar 2017)

Die da ist das: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 OC WindForce 2X, 6144 MB GDDR5

es ist auf jeden Fall eine zero fan. 

Außerdem weiß ich ganz genau, dass alle modernen Karten einfach keine Lüfter anschmeissen, bis die 60 Grad warm werden. Habe schon sämtliche 970er und 980er verbaut und die waren eben flüsterleise.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. Januar 2017)

InRainbows schrieb:


> Die da ist das: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 OC WindForce 2X, 6144 MB GDDR5
> 
> es ist auf jeden Fall eine zero fan.
> 
> Außerdem weiß ich ganz genau, dass alle modernen Karten einfach keine Lüfter anschmeissen, bis die 60 Grad warm werden. Habe schon sämtliche 970er und 980er verbaut und die waren eben flüsterleise.



jo das stimmt schon meine 2 1070gtx laufen ohne games ohne Lüfter ...ganz selten schwingt er kurz aber das wars dann auch schon...off game sind die kaum hörbar


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2017)

Ja ne ist klar... Alle modernen Karten. Es gibt genügend Karten , die keinen Zero Fan Modus haben.

Hast du Mal die Treiber frisch neu installiert?

Oder hast du vielleicht irgendwelche dritt Programme auf dem Rechner ?


Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meroveus (10. Januar 2017)

InRainbows schrieb:


> ich habe eine gtx 1060 von Gigabyte, bei der die Lüfter trotz idle mit ca. 1200 RPM drehen.  Das möchte ich in Ordnung bringen, weil die neuen Karten ja die Lüfter bis 60 grad nicht gut anschmeissen und ich die Lüfter der n meinem Heimkino-Setup als sehr lästig empfinde.
> 
> Gleich vorweg, ich möchte keine Lösung mit Afterburner.



Ist der OC Mode aktiviert ? Deaktiviert dieser den Zero Fan Modus ? Wenn kein Afterburner, dann Bios flashen.


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2017)

Hier mal CPU+GPU Sparprogramm^^

CPU 0.88V und GPU 0.85V

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## InRainbows (10. Januar 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Oder hast du vielleicht irgendwelche dritt Programme auf dem Rechner ?



Das könnte es sein. Ich glaube, ich habe speedfan oder sowas noch drauf.


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2017)

Hab leider kein Messgerät, aber kann es sein dass die CPU rund 65W verbraucht unter Last mit meinen Settings von 0.88V? 
Wobei er hat mit Aida 64 den Stresstest für CPU+Cache gemacht, denke in Games könnte der Verbrauch niedriger sein (?).
Undervolting i7-4770K by Firnen | Game Debate blog May-31-2015

Wären dann ~65W + ~120W (120W im Schnitt im Firestrike Test).
Hinzu kommen noch Lüfter SSD/HDD, somit sollte man bei rund 200W beim Zocken sein, die der ganze PC verballert bei dieser Leistung, denke ist ein super Wert, oder was meint ihr?
Im Firestrike gab es mit diesen Settings folgendes Resultat:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Edit: Mit diesen Settings kann man die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten im Gehäuse natürlich alle runter regeln, max unhörbare 500 RPM sollten genügen.
Also schön lautlos zocken bei noch sehr guter Leistung und sehr geringem Verbrauch.

Edit 2: Ich habe mal meine Gehäuselüfter (Silentwings 2) auf 650 RPM eingestellt und die Grafikkarte (1070 FTW) von 40-60°C auf 50% Fanspeed (knapp 1600 RPM) und paar runden den Firestrike Belastungstest hintereinander laufen lassen, dies resultierte in max CPU Temp 44°C und max GPU Temp auf 56°C. Von der Lautstärke her ist es sehr angenehm, man kann es sehr leise unterm Tisch wahrnehmen. Nicht ultra silent, aber absolut nicht störend.
Im idle also bis 40°C laufen die Lüfter der Karte mit 15% (500 RPM).


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Nochmal eine Frage bin Grade beim "optimieren" habt ihr auch so kleine microruckler bei furmark oder läuft das komplett geschmeidig Durch. Hab ich aber selbst bei der Standardeinstellung der Karte.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Januar 2017)

Shadyyy schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage bin Grade beim "optimieren" habt ihr auch so kleine microruckler bei furmark oder läuft das komplett geschmeidig Durch. Hab ich aber selbst bei der Standardeinstellung der Karte.


Schalt mal komplett Geforce experience aus. So dass der Prozess auch nicht im 3D Modus erst startet.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Deinstalliere Furmark, das nutzt nix, es sei denn du willst sehen wie heiß die Karte maximal wird. Nutz lieber 3D Mark oder Heaven und halt Games zum Stabilität_Testen.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Deinstalliere Furmark, das nutzt nix, es sei denn du willst sehen wie heiß die Karte maximal wird. Nutz lieber 3D Mark oder Heaven und halt Games zum Stabilität_Testen.


Okidoki kannte das halt noch von früher. Muss ich bei heaven irgendwas beachten oder einfach nur starten Auflösung ist klar. Oder wie der über dir meinte in den geforce Einstellungen rumpfuschen ähm einstellen


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

zB so [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 4.0

BTW bin auch am feilen, dies ist der letzte Stand bei meinem 0.9V Profil: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
CPU habe ich sehr stark runtergetaktet und undervolted. @ 4K sehe ich da keine FPS Einbußen, zumindest nicht bei den Games die ich getestet hab.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Januar 2017)

Nee das ist Geforce Experience bzw. Shadowplay!!
Das hatte ich auch!
Wenn du 3D Mark startest, taucht im Hintergrund oben rechts, Geforce Experience bzw shadow play auf?


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Ist auch bums was das jetzt war hab mir heaven runter geladen. Hab irgendwie immer nur eine kostenpflichtige Version gefunden aber auf der Seite gibt's das ja auch gratis. Fand furmark sowieso nicht schön 😂😂 da ist heaven schöner anzusehen. 

Bei heaven hab ich das jetzt mit dem geforce Experience das es beim Start mal kam. Aber läuft hier soweit alles top

Prinzipiell ist ja die Einstellung egal also ob msaa etc. Solange die Grafikkarte ordentlich ausgelastet wird richtig?


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Klick mal auf den Spoiler in dem Heaven Ranking, da siehste die Settings, somit kannst du deine Ergebnisse auch gut vergleichen.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Klick mal auf den Spoiler in dem Heaven Ranking, da siehste die Settings, somit kannst du deine Ergebnisse auch gut vergleichen.


Hab ich schon gemacht wie gesagt ich will ja die Kurve komplett einstellen da Fang ich Grade mit 0.8v an und kann da noch nicht wirklich mithalten. Wenn die Kurve fertig ist lass ich mal einen benchmark laufen. 

Allerdings fiept mein computer Grad sobald ich auf beenden klicke bis heaven beendet ist. Also da wo die Credits stehen also wirklich nur da was könnte das sein 😳😳


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Spulenfiepen, weil du dort sehr hohe FPS Zahlen hast vermutlich. Dies soll dir aber lieber mal noch wer anderes bestätigen.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Naja dann müsste ich aber über 200+ fps haben weil tritt sonst beim spielen nicht auf. Kann sich das in irgendeiner Form verstärken bzw. Dann auch in anderen fps Bereichen auftritt  wenn es dabei jetzt öfter auftritt ? Denke da so an mechanische teile bei denen es ja auch nicht gut ist wenn was kaputt ist. Keine Ahnung wie das bei Elektronik ist

Edit: hab Grade gesehen beim schließen hab ich 2500-3000 fps wenns nur in dem Bereich ist lässt sich das verschmerzen. Hast du das nicht ?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Januar 2017)

Shadyyy schrieb:


> Bei heaven hab ich das jetzt mit dem geforce Experience das es beim Start mal kam. Aber läuft hier soweit alles top



Beim heaven hat man das Problem ja auch nicht. Da läuft es in der Regel sauber durch. Einzig Furmark mukkt da hin und wieder mal rum. ^^


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Hm hab ich wohl ne extrem schlechte Karte oder ich bin zu ängstlich  aber ich komm beim afterburner nur auf +46 Core clock und +450 Memory clock bin dann irgendwo bei 1970mhz


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Drück mal Strg+F wenn der afterburner offen ist und stell alles dort ein. Sobald du zB +46 Coreclock einstellst, ist die Kurve die du unter Strg + F eingestellt hast nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Drück mal Strg+F wenn der afterburner offen ist und stell alles dort ein. Sobald du zB +46 Coreclock einstellst, ist die Kurve die du unter Strg + F eingestellt hast nicht mehr aktiv.


Hab irgendwie keinen Nerv das für jede Spannung einzustellen hab das vorhin probiert war dann schon bei 0.9 Volt darunter alles "optimiert". Dann schmiert der Rechner auch im eigentlich sicher gedachten Profil ab. Kriegt man da wirklich so viel mehr raus ? Ich mein manche stellen den Core clock einfach +100 und es rennt immer noch


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Macht viel aus, wenn ich bei mir alles wie ab Werk laufen lasse, also garnix einstelle, verbraucht meine Karte rund 200W, optimiert arbeitet meine Karte schneller und verbraucht aber nur rund 120W, je nach Profil halt.
Dadurch bleibt die Karte kühler/leiser/stromsparender, also es hat nur Vorteile. Die Bauteile werden "geschont", wenn man das so nennen darf.

Beispiel: Ab Werk ohne was gemacht zu haben liegen 1.050V an und der Takt droppt auf 1987 und würde weiter droppen wenn der Test länger dauern würde, weil die Karte zu heiß wird.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Wichtig ist nur der Grafikscore, wenn wir nur die Grafikkarte betrachten, also 18807 Punkte mit einem max Verbrauch von rund 215W.

Hier optimiert mit einem max Verbrauch von 150W NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
1100 Punkte mehr beim Grafikscore, ist also nicht grad wenig und die Karte verbraucht deutlich weniger und ist leiser+kühler wie gesagt.
Optimieren ist in meinen Augen Pflicht, aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Macht viel aus, wenn ich bei mir alles wie ab Werk laufen lasse, also garnix einstelle, verbraucht meine Karte rund 200W, optimiert arbeitet meine Karte schneller und verbraucht aber nur rund 120W, je nach Profil halt.
> Dadurch bleibt die Karte kühler/leiser/stromsparender, also es hat nur Vorteile. Die Bauteile werden "geschont", wenn man das so nennen darf.
> 
> Beispiel: Ab Werk ohne was gemacht zu haben liegen 1.050V an und der Takt droppt auf 1987 und würde weiter droppen wenn der Test länger dauern würde, weil die Karte zu heiß wird.
> ...



Hab das Gefühl bei den ganzen System Abstürzen schone ich nicht grade die Bauteile   Okay dann guck ich nochmal in Ruhe. Achja ich hatte vorhin folgendes Problem hab bei der Kurve erstmal bei 0.8Volt angefangen dahinter natürlich alle Punkte runtergezogen das eine Linie entstand. Dann weiter gemacht und irgendwann konnte ich den nächsten Punkt nicht höher ziehen. Immer wenn ich auf anwenden bzw diesen haken geklickt hab wurde der Punkt wieder runter gezogen


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Dann muss man den Punkt mehrmals hoch ziehen und irgendwann geht es dann auch. Ich ziehe den Punkt dann schnell auf zB 2300MHz hoch 2-3 mal un schon kann man den verstellen.
Du kannst die Karte eigentlich nicht zerstören, ist also nicht schlimm wenn die Karte abstürzt. Meine ist locker 500 mal abgestürzt^^ Dein Ziel ist es ja, sie bis zum Absturz zu bringen, damit du alles perfekt ausloten kannst.

Welchen Takt hast du eingestellt bei 0.8V? Die Aktion dauert halt lange, wenn man es perfekt einstellen will.
Kannst aber auch mal grob starten und dies dann nach und nach anpassen.
Stell 0.8V auf 1700 ein, 0.85 auf 1800, 0.9 auf 1900 und schau mal ob es stabil ist. Bei diesen Settings muss aber alles was nach 0.9V kommt auch bei 1900 liegen, sprich es muss eine gerade Linie sein nach 0.9V, dadurch stellst du sicher, dass die Karte nicht höher als 0.9V anlegt. Will so halt nur mal grob einschätzen wie gut die Karte ist.
Normalerweise startest du halt mit 0.8V dann 0.85V danach 0.9V dann 0.95V, höhere Spannung würde ich nicht einstellen, denn die Ausbeute danach ist zu mager meistens, dann lieber auf 2 FPS verzichten und dafür sparsamer kühler, leiser fahren.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Schon wenn ich bei 0.8v 1660 anlege schmiert mir der Rechner ab  dementsprechend geht es dann auch weiter

Verstehe den Sinn vom optimieren schon hab ja meinen 6700k auch erstmal auf 1.1volt statt 1.3 eingestellt und damit knapp 10 Grad gespart. Aber mich ärgert es irgendwie Grade das meine Karte so schlecht ist


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Kannst du mal einen screenshot machen von deinen Settings pls? 1660 bei 0.8V instabil? Kann das irgendwie nicht glauben^^


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen screenshot machen von deinen Settings pls? 1660 bei 0.8V instabil? Kann das irgendwie nicht glauben^^


Was willst du alles sehen ? Gpu-z msi afterburner reicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab Grad nur das Bild zur Hand 

Die 1632 laufen jetzt stabil. Grad bei 1660 Absturz


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Hmm ok das reicht, dann mal sehen wo bei dir der sweetspot liegt. Wichtig ist sowieso der Bereich um die 0.85-0.95V. Dann schraub mal 0.85V auf zB 1750MHz und schau mal ob es stabil ist.
Die 0.8V bleiben natürlich bei den eingestellten 1632MHz, du baust also quasi immer auf dem stabilen Wert von vorher auf.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Januar 2017)

Hmm 0,8V krieg ich bis 1800 Mhz hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur bloß ca. 30 Mhz mehr im Vergleich zum Ursetting, ist nicht grad die Welt. O.o


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Ja hat mich auch verwundert. Immerhin 30 MHz rausgeholt, aber wie gesagt, wichtig wird es ab 0.85V, da es dort erstmal einen größeren Sprung gibt.
0.85V sind bei mir 1721MHz mit den "Ursettings" und optimiert habe ich dort aktuell 1873MHz eingestellt, mal sehen ob er die 1750MHz stabil bekommt oder vllt sogar mehr?
Kollege hat eine MSI 1070 Gaming und die ist unten rum auch miserabel, aber bei 0.9V macht die plötzlich 1974MHz mit. Hoffe Shadyyy seine Karte macht auch bis 0.95V einen größeren Sprung und erreicht den sweetspot.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm ok das reicht, dann mal sehen wo bei dir der sweetspot liegt. Wichtig ist sowieso der Bereich um die 0.85-0.95V. Dann schraub mal 0.85V auf zB 1750MHz und schau mal ob es stabil ist.
> Die 0.8V bleiben natürlich bei den eingestellten 1632MHz, du baust also quasi immer auf dem stabilen Wert von vorher auf.


Also was nicht direkt zum Absturz führte sondern auf jedenfall 2 benchmark Läufe durchlief waren 
0.8v: 1632
0.85v: 1734
0.9v: 1810
0.95v: 1898
1v: bis jetzt 1924 1936 ist zu viel ... 

Klingt ja mal nicht so gut ((

Und bin bei 70% power consumption und 60 Grad
Edit: bringt vielleicht ein bios update was ? Da steht allerdings nur improved oc stability micron memory also denke ich nur das es für den Speicher wenn förderlich ist


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Würde dann bei dem 0.95V Profil bleiben und schauen ob +400MHz Speichertakt noch klappen.
Würde das Biosupdate machen, soll schon ordentlich was bringen beim Speicher.
Womöglich sind dann +600 beim Speicher drin oder gar mehr.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Wie funktioniert das denn mit dem bios update ?

Erschreckend das ich die Karte auf Teufel komm raus nicht auf 2000mhz bekomme :/ andere schaffen 2200 und ich bekomm nicht mal die 2000 hin  kann man denn soviel Pech haben.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Lad es runter, vllt musst du nur ein Doppelklick drauf machen.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Ok scheint wohl schon das neuste drauf zu sein er sagt mir zumindestens das kein update erforderlich ist. Naja muss ich dann wohl mit leben


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2017)

Dann versuchs noch wie gesagt mit +400 Speichertakt.
Somit wärst du bei ca 1900MHz Coretakt und +400 Speicher bei 0.95V.
Meine läuft bei 1987MHz bei 0.9V, FPS mäßig habe ich vllt 2-3 mehr FPS wie du, also nicht die Welt, deswegen mach dir nix draus.
Mein Speicher läuft auch mit +625MHz und dennoch sind unsere Karten beinahe gleich schnell. Immerhin hast du rund 100mV weniger wie ab Werk und deine Karte sollte mit der Speicherübertaktung schneller sein wie ab Werk und dabei weniger verbrauchen/leiser/kühler sein. Von dem her passt schon, könnte besser sein, aber echt kein Beinbruch, die 2-3 FPS sieht eh kein Mensch.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Januar 2017)

Naja hab halt gedacht man kann da noch was rausholen bei 1440p und 165hz braucht man halt grafikleistung. Irgendwie spinnt Grad alles jetzt kackt battlefield schon beim standarttakt ab. Das oc war zwar in heaven stabil bzw lief ohne Probleme aber in bf direkt freeze. Naja ich schau morgen nochmal ansonsten stell ich sie wie du schon sagtest auf 1900mhz bei 0.95v wenn sie dann schön kühl ist. Wird dann halt früher zeit für eine 1170 😂😂


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2017)

Mach dir keinen Kopf. Ob nu 1900 Mhz oder 2,1 Ghz Takt macht in der Spielpraxis kaum etwas aus.
Versuch noch wie Duvar richtig sagte, Speichertakt rauszuholen, dann gleicht sich das Ganze auch wieder ganz gut aus.


----------



## Shadyyy (12. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Kopf. Ob nu 1900 Mhz oder 2,1 Ghz Takt macht in der Spielpraxis kaum etwas aus.
> Versuch noch wie Duvar richtig sagte, Speichertakt rauszuholen, dann gleicht sich das Ganze auch wieder ganz gut aus.


Jaja hab ich auch schon oft gelesen mein gott die 5 fps machen den braten auch nicht fett dafür hab ich ja gsync 😎😎 hehe 

Jetzt ist auch wieder alles okay war wohl irgendwo noch was falsch eingestellt morgen guck ich mal wegen dem Speicher. So ist das halt bei der sillicon lottery😂 manchmal gewinnt man manchmal verliert man. Dafür ist mein i7 6700k ein ganz gutes Exemplar 😂


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2017)

... und mein 4770K ein eher schlechtes Exemplar. In 1-2 Jahre kicken wir die Karten sowieso wieder aus dem Rechner


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Kopf. Ob nu 1900 Mhz oder 2,1 Ghz Takt macht in der Spielpraxis kaum etwas aus.
> Versuch noch wie Duvar richtig sagte, Speichertakt rauszuholen, dann gleicht sich das Ganze auch wieder ganz gut aus.



Also bei meiner 1080 macht der VRam Takt nicht viel. Jedenfalls merke ich bei 3DMark nichts davon.
Und bei 2035MHz GPU läuft die auch mit 0,95V stabil.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2017)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Also bei meiner 1080 macht der VRam Takt nicht viel. Jedenfalls merke ich bei 3DMark nichts davon.
> Und bei 2035MHz GPU läuft die auch mit 0,95V stabil.


Denke dadurch das du ohnehin schon GDDR5X Speicher nutzt und die GTX 1070 "nur" GDDR5 Speicher, ist zumindest dort prozentual gesehen etwas mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (12. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> zB so [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 4.0
> 
> BTW bin auch am feilen, dies ist der letzte Stand bei meinem 0.9V Profil: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> CPU habe ich sehr stark runtergetaktet und undervolted. @ 4K sehe ich da keine FPS Einbußen, zumindest nicht bei den Games die ich getestet hab.



eeee geiler Tehred (uff schreibt man das so) nja jedenfalls danke kannte ich nicht ich liebe solche Rankings


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2017)

Falls noch jemand eine kleine 1070 sucht, 349.99€ Carte Graphique Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 8G: Amazon.fr: Informatique

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2017)

Der erste Link beinhaltet nen Ort und PLZ, wollts nur mal erwähnen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. Januar 2017)

sorry wie lang läuft den der haven Test keine Ahnung hab irgend wann mal auf quitt gedrückt geht ja ewig....


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2017)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> sorry wie lang läuft den der haven Test keine Ahnung hab irgend wann mal auf quitt gedrückt geht ja ewig....



Danke für die Infos, klingt alles wahnsinnig spannend. 

Kommt da in Zukunft noch mehr in der Art?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2017)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> sorry wie lang läuft den der haven Test keine Ahnung hab irgend wann mal auf quitt gedrückt geht ja ewig....


Du hast garantiert nicht auf Benchmark oben links gedrückt. 
Hatte damals beim ersten mal genau den selben Fehler gemacht.
Es muss Benchmarking im Hintergrund stehen. ^^

Der Ablauf im Hintergrund ist bloß ne live Demo ohne Messung.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2017)

Einmal F9 drücken nachdem man es gestartet hat, dann geht der Benchmark los.
Kauft keiner die Gigabyte Mini? Kann man kostenlos Prime anmelden in Frankreich und kostenlos sich die Karte liefern lassen für 349?


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. Januar 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, klingt alles wahnsinnig spannend.
> 
> Kommt da in Zukunft noch mehr in der Art?



Sonst noch Probleme im leben??


nein im ernst habs nicht verstanden hab nach cr 10 Minuten abgeschaltet ...und was jetzt dein Problem wenn ich das hier frage??

bist wohl ein ganz heller der immer alles gleich kann bravo Applaus morgen in der City kauf ich dir ein Gut gemacht Kleber!"


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du hast garantiert nicht auf Benchmark oben links gedrückt.
> Hatte damals beim ersten mal genau den selben Fehler gemacht.
> Es muss Benchmarking im Hintergrund stehen. ^^
> 
> Der Ablauf im Hintergrund ist bloß ne live Demo ohne Messung.





Duvar schrieb:


> Einmal F9 drücken nachdem man es gestartet hat, dann geht der Benchmark los.
> Kauft keiner die Gigabyte Mini? Kann man kostenlos Prime anmelden in Frankreich und kostenlos sich die Karte liefern lassen für 349?



Dank werde ichs gleich versuchen bin mal gespannt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2017)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> Sonst noch Probleme im leben??
> 
> 
> nein im ernst habs nicht verstanden hab nach cr 10 Minuten abgeschaltet ...und was jetzt dein Problem wenn ich das hier frage??
> ...


Nicht verrückt machen lassen. Shorty ist eigentlich ein ganz Korrekter. ^^

@shorty 
Lass mal unsere User in Ruhe. [emoji14]
Was ist auf einmal los?


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nicht verrückt machen lassen. Shorty ist eigentlich ein ganz Korrekter. ^^
> 
> @shorty
> Lass mal unsere User in Ruhe. [emoji14]
> Was ist auf einmal los?



Kann alles sein und ich mach normal auch keinen blöde an .. aber natürlich wer mir schräg kommt ohne Grund .....dann kann ich auch dämlich Antworten ....das Problem ist ja da steht Run dann klickste und es startet ja auch woher soll ich dann wissen was geht ...hab ja nur gefragt ....


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Januar 2017)

So, wieder mal back to topic... 

Heaven oder Valley benchmark sind zum Testen mit Dauerbelastung und wechselnder Belastung. Außerdem haben die auch noch einen richtigen benchmark mit Punkten / fps zum vergleichen... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Einmal F9 drücken nachdem man es gestartet hat, dann geht der Benchmark los.
> Kauft keiner die Gigabyte Mini? Kann man kostenlos Prime anmelden in Frankreich und kostenlos sich die Karte liefern lassen für 349?


Die hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte kein Problem sein, man kann halt nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen. Für den Preis unschlagbar.

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2017)

Bin ja schon bedient mit meiner Karte, aber der Preis ist echt super, hätte ich keine 1070, würde ich die mir bestellen.


----------



## Shadyyy (15. Januar 2017)

Was ist denn jetzt Grade los. Grad in bf dreht die Karte auf einmal richtig auf ich mach afterburner an 94 Grad. Settings sind komplett Stock was kann das sein hab normalerweise immer 65/60 Grad. War bis heute morgen auch eigentlich immer so


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Januar 2017)

Drehen die Lüfter auf? Taktet die Karte runter ?


----------



## Shadyyy (15. Januar 2017)

Lüfter hat Grad hochgedreht Karte taktet auf 1800 also bisschen runter nehm ich an. Hab mal neu gestartet mal gucken was passiert


----------



## Firefox83 (16. Januar 2017)

hallo

kann mir jemand erklären, wie schwach oder stark eine GTX 1060 mobile im Vergleich zur Desktop Variante ist? 

Danke


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. Januar 2017)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> kann mir jemand erklären, wie schwach oder stark eine GTX 1060 mobile im Vergleich zur Desktop Variante ist?
> 
> Danke



Hier hast du mal ein Vergleichsvideo:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xh0zz3PUXjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firefox83 (16. Januar 2017)

Danke!

gemäss Video 5-10% weniger FPS... hätte ich jetzt mehr erwartet!


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2017)

Die Gigabyte Mini ist noch 3 Tage erhältlich für nur 349.99€ bei Amazon.fr
Laut Tests ist die ja ganz solide, trotz ihrer kleinen Größe.
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC - [UPDATE] Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich

Wie man sieht ist die kaum langsamer als die schnellste 1070er zB Palits Gamrock PE Vergleich der Gaming-Performance - [UPDATE] Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich
Hinzu kommt, wenn man die Mini mal manuell tuned und ihr zB maximal 0.85V genehmigen lässt + den Speicher leicht übertaktet, wird man vllt auf Augenhöhe mit der Palit sein.
Dadurch werden natürlich auch die Temps und Lautstärke der Karte deutlich besser werden. 

Meine Karte zB läuft mit knapp über 120W (0.85V) mit 1874MHz Boosttakt, welcher nicht droppt und + 550 Speicher im Moment.
Die Mini taktet ab Werk zwischen 1778 und 1860MHz, denke also, dass die getuned bombastisch wird, da sie mit den eher kleineren Taktraten schon an den vermeintlich schnellen Modellen klebt.
Deswegen lohnt es sich wohl eher weniger, wegen 2-3 FPS die Karten @ stock Spannung von ~1.05V laufen zu lassen.
Die Palit Gamerock PE taktet ja mit bis zu 2076MHz ab Werk, ich persönlich verzichte da lieber auf bissl Coretakt, senke die Spannung drastisch ab (-200mV), schaue wie weit ich damit komme, 
haue noch als Ausgleich bissl Speichertakt oben drauf, et voilà eine sehr zufrieden stellende Karte, was Leistung/Lautstärke/Temperatur/Verbrauch angeht.
Also wer die Sache noch nicht angegangen ist, dem lege ich das echt zu Herzen. Meine Karte pendelt sich beim Zocken bei rund 56°C ein bei 1300 RPM, was in meinen Augen sehr leise ist.
1300 RPM liefen bei der 290 TriX im idle als minimale Lüfterdrehzahl^^


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (16. Januar 2017)

Ich bin hier auf einen interessanten Artikel gestoßen und wollte euch mal fragen, inwiefern das glaubwürdig ist:

Nvidia Plans GTX 2080 Ti, 2080 & 2070 Refresh With GDDR5X & Faster Clocks In 2017 - Volta GPUs With HBM2 & GDDR6 In 2018


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Januar 2017)

Ich persönlich betrachte alles was von wccftech kommt als Spekulatius .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Januar 2017)

Maxwell (Pascal) weiter melken hört sich erstmal plausibel an aber Gerüchte gibt es immer und wccftech liegt genau so oft falsch wie richtig von daher


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute,

Habe mir eine Zotac GTX 1070 AMP Extreme gegönnt. Natürlich soll sie nicht unübertaktet sein und deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wie ich sie am besten leise und noch schneller bekomme. Der Verbrauch ist bei mir nur nebensächlich da ich vorher ne 390 Heizung drin hatte also ist das selbst mit Extrem OC noch weniger 
Also mir wäre es lieb das die Karte eig so gut wie unhörbar ist auch bei Games aber dennoch bei 2GHz rum taktet.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2017)

Kannst ja mal hier ab Seite 7ff lesen GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Also so wie ich das so lese wird das BIOS da geflasht oder? [emoji28]
Das möchte ich eigentlich nicht [emoji23]
Also so mit afterburner würde ich hinkriegen aber der Rest wäre mir schon zu heikel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2017)

Nee nix mit Biosflash. Ab Seite 7 gehts los mit der 1070. Biosflash gilt nur für die 980 Ti in dem Thread.


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Achso  
Na gut  
Ist die Zotac denn eigentlich eine gute Karte in Sachen Lautstärke und OC? Wollte halt ein dickes Monster haben. 

Ich werds mir nochmal durchlesen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (16. Januar 2017)

Warte mal Du hast Dir einfach mal ein "dickes Monster" gekauft ohne zu wissen wie gut die GPU ist!?!?!


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Naja ich hab mir schon ein paar Tests durch gelesen aber diese waren sehr unterschiedlich. Die einen meinen sie ist ziemlich laut die anderen meinen sie ist sehr leise. Beim oc sind sie eig alle eine der besten versionen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2017)

Kannst ja mal lesen, was ich um 12.01Uhr heute in diesem Thread geschrieben habe, dann kannst du sehen wie das so ist mit den Taktraten etc.
Die Karte ist an sich gut, aber erwarte jetzt nicht deutliche Unterschiede an den FPS im Vergleich zu anderen 1070ern.
P/L ist mMn nicht so gut bei deiner Karte. Leise bekommste alle Karten.
Nichts desto trotz ist deine Karte super.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Januar 2017)

Hat die zotac nicht Probleme mit der Hysterese ?


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Was ist denn Hysterrese?


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Januar 2017)

Wird dir bei Google super erklärt. Der Abstand zwischen ein und abschalten, sowie an/aus Geschichte ohne MSI afterburner. Einfach Mal nach suchen


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Ahh danke. Gibt es mittlerweile ein BIOS dafür? oder muss man sich immer noch mit einer AB Lüfterkurve behelfen?


----------



## Grozz (17. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So meine Zotac ist da. 
Habe erstmal folgendes gemacht beim AB:

Ne eigene Lüfterkurve 
Powerlimit 120%
Templimit 80°C
Core Clock wollte ich ne Kurve machen kann diese aber nicht verändern... Wisst ihr wie? 
Memoryy Clock 450Mhz.

Was kann ich besser machen? Würde sie gerne bei rund 2Ghz laufen lassen.

Das ist mein AB. 
Beim Benchen taktet die karte aber nicht hoch
Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2017)

Steck den Monitor vom Mainboard an die Graka, dann sollte die unter Last auch hochtakten.
Und normalerweise reicht es einen (oder mehrere) Punkt(e) an der Kurve zu nehmen und mit der Maus drann zu ziehen. Geht das bei Dir nicht?


----------



## Grozz (17. Januar 2017)

Der Monitor ist über DP an die GPU angeschlossen. 


Doch geht habe es dann auch rausgefunden 
Also 2Ghz sollten ja drin sein hoffe ich. + wieviel kann ich denn beim Speicher gehen?


----------



## Grozz (17. Januar 2017)

Das war jetzt mein erster FireStrike mit über 2GHz.
Da geht aufjedenfall noch mehr. 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,ASRock Z75 Pro3


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Januar 2017)

Grozz schrieb:


> Das war jetzt mein erster FireStrike mit über 2GHz.
> Da geht aufjedenfall noch mehr.
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,ASRock Z75 Pro3


Wenn du ne gute Karte erwischt hast mit GPU Core OC 600+ Mhz. 
Taste dich da aber erstmal dran. ^^
Achte darauf das der Takt auch gehalten wird und nicht aufgrund Wärme oder Powerlimit währenddessen wieder runter geht.


----------



## Grozz (18. Januar 2017)

Also Limit steht angeblich immer Voltage da aber ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen da 0,9 v für 2ghz doch ganz gut sein sollten. Um genau zu sein 0,975


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Januar 2017)

Wenn du das Ganze mit UV kombiniert hast wirst du wohl auch nicht so schnell in ein Power Limit kommen.
Trotzdem mal vorsichtshalber immer schauen, ob der Takt mit den anliegenden Temps konstant gehalten wird. 
Man weiß ja nie. ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Januar 2017)

Irgendwas limitiert immer.
Wenn das Power Target limitieren würde, würde der Takt sinken. 
Wenn die Temperatur limitieren würde, würde der Takt sinken.
Wenn du Vsync an hast, limitiert das und der Takt wird entweder gehalten (Auslastung über einer gewissen Grenze, meist 50%) oder der Takt wird verringert da die Auslastung zu gering ist).
In deinem Fall limitiert die Spannung, da wird im Normalfall der Takt auch so lange gehalten bis wieder was anderes limitiert.

Ich würde mir da keinen Kopf machen und zocken (dafür hast dir ja die Karte gekauft). Ob die dann paar MHZ runter geht, das fällt überhaupt nicht auf. Die Pascal Karten skalieren eh sehr gut mit dem VRAM Takt, den einfach mal anheben, falls du noch etwas mehr Leistung herauskitzeln willst (falls du es noch nicht getan hast).


----------



## Sinrow (19. Januar 2017)

Hi leute ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro gegen eine 8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream auszutauschen da ich auch die neusten Games auf joa sehr hoch/ultra einstellungen mit 60 fps spielen möchte auf 1080p denkt ihr es macht sinn ? ^^

Mein System sieht wie folgt aus
I5 6600k
16GB DDR4 3200
2x Samsung Evo 850 500gb SSD
BenQ Rl2455 1080p Monitor


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2017)

Man bekommt jede Graka klein, auch wenn Du jetzt 1080 oder Titan X geschrieben hättest.
Wenn die 390er zu schwach ist, macht eine stärkere Graka Sinn.
Die Frage ist nur .. ist die 1070er so viel stärker? Und in welchen Deiner Games wird sie in Ultra zusammenbrechen? Und wie viel FPS soll sie in Ultra noch stemmen damit Du zufrieden bist?
Hängt alles von Deinen Games und Deiner Definition von "mach es Sinn" ab.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Januar 2017)

Sinrow schrieb:


> Hi leute ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro gegen eine 8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream auszutauschen da ich auch die neusten Games auf joa sehr hoch/ultra einstellungen mit 60 fps spielen möchte auf 1080p denkt ihr es macht sinn ? ^^
> 
> Mein System sieht wie folgt aus
> I5 6600k
> ...



Wenn du umsichtig mit den Einstellungen agierst, schafft die GTX1070 unter 1080P auch 60 FPS. Nur erwarte nicht alle Optionen auf Anschlag stellen zu können, sonst könnte es so aussehen (und dass ist eine GTX1080):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das erreicht die gleiche Karte mit umsichtigen Einstellungen in 1440P:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Einstellungssache. Das was HISN schon meinte.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Januar 2017)

Ich kann mit meiner 1080 bei ROTR auch alles auf Anschlag stellen in 1080p@60hz. Es ist sogar noch etwas Leistung für leichtes Downsampling drin.


----------



## Duvar (19. Januar 2017)

Hier mal ein 90 min GPU Z Log  (Gameplay zufällig auch Tomb Raider).

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt


Alles mit einer 1070 undervolted und optimiert. Hatte auch vorher eine 290 TriX  und der Umstieg auf eine 1070 lohnt sich mMn auf jeden Fall.
Eine 390 ist rund 45% langsamer als eine 1070 @ Full HD, vom Verbrauch etc brauche ich gar nicht zu sprechen, bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden obwohl ich @ 4K spiele und nur rund 40FPS hatte bzw knapp drunter bei dem Game jetzt 
In der Log Datei kannst du gut sehen, dass meine 1070 im Schnitt knapp 125W verbraucht hat (waren 58,5% AVG Power Consumption laut GPU Z, habe dies kurz nach dem beenden des Games überprüft) 
und natürlich auch weiter nützliche Infos.

@ 4K verbraucht man auch bissl mehr als wie @ Full HD.  @ Full HD wirst du auf jeden Fall glücklich sein, vor allem nach einer anständigen Optimierung.
Meine Karte lief jetzt permanent mit 55-56°C bei run 1450 RPM und das ist kaum hörbar, aber dennoch so kühl, da der Verbrauch natürlich extrem gering ist.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, gönn dir eine 1070, die rund 400€ kostet, optimiert sind alle 1070er ganz gut.


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich kann mit meiner 1080 bei ROTR auch alles auf Anschlag stellen in 1080p@60hz. Es ist sogar noch etwas Leistung für leichtes Downsampling drin.



Bist Du Dir da sicher?
Wenn man wirklich alles auf Anschlag stellt mit DX12, dann geht der 1080er jämmerlich der Speicher aus, wenn man im Gulag unterwegs ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder bist Du einer der Leute bei denen "alles auf Anschlag" *natürlich* den Regler für SSAA ausschließt (Der ja im Spiel vorhanden ist, und für mich unter "alles" fällt, sonst würde ich nämlich "alles bis auf ... schreiben"). Die kommen im Forum ziemlich häufig vor^^


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Januar 2017)

Bei SSAA bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ich glaub 2x war noch machbar ohne DS bei 60fps. Mit 4x gingen die Frames schon etwas runter, aber noch spielbar alles.


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2017)

Naja, solange der Speicher reicht hast Du noch etwa 40 FPS, aber im Gulag, da läuft dann der Speicher über und Du landest bei 6 FPS.
Aber schön das wir geklärt haben das "alles" nicht immer das ist, was es zu sein scheint, und man da schon sehr genau sein muss bei dem was man sagt


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich kann mit meiner 1080 bei ROTR auch alles auf Anschlag stellen in 1080p@60hz. Es ist sogar noch etwas Leistung für leichtes Downsampling drin.



Hast du sicher nicht. Schau mal bei der Kantenglättung im Amzeigemenü nach. Wetten dass da nicht alles auf Anschlag steht. 

Erinnert mich an die Präsentation der GTX1080 ... Jen-Hsun Huang hat da auch behauptet, dass alle präsentierten Games "Maxed Out" in Quality waren. Tomb Raider war eines davon ... Nun das Forum kam zu einem anderen Ergebnis: GTX 1080 im Video: 60 Fps und Max Quality in The Division, Rise of the Tomb Raider und Mirror's Edge Catalyst

Er hatte nämlich auch die Einstellungen im Anzeige Menü vergessen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Januar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Hast du sicher nicht. Schau mal bei der Kantenglättung im Amzeigemenü nach. Wetten dass da nicht alles auf Anschlag steht.
> 
> Erinnert mich an die Präsentation der GTX1080 ... Jen-Hsun Huang hat da auch behauptet, dass alle präsentierten Games "Maxed Out" in Quality waren. Tomb Raider war eines davon ... Nun das Forum kam zu einem anderen Ergebnis: GTX 1080 im Video: 60 Fps und Max Quality in The Division, Rise of the Tomb Raider und Mirror's Edge Catalyst
> 
> Er hatte nämlich auch die Einstellungen im Anzeige Menü vergessen.



zumindest bei 2x 1070 gtx hab ich bei tombraider überhaupt keine Probleme 4k 

Rise of the Tomb Raider Sli Power 1070 Gtx asus strix - YouTube


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2017)

Auch denen müsste eigentlich unter DX12 mit allem auf Anschlag im Gulag der Speicher überlaufen. Schon in FHD und nicht erst in 4K. 
Denn die Rohleistung meiner Titan X reicht dort auch für fast 60 FPS aus. Nur es braucht halt mehr als 8GB VRAM. Auf meiner Anzeige sind in 4K nicht selten 10GG VRAM.

Nicht dass die Engine irgendwann "Details" weglässt, weil Speichermangel herrscht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Januar 2017)

Meine GTX 1070 hat leider sehr lautes Spulenfiepen und gluckert im Idle vor sich hin 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Auch denen müsste eigentlich unter DX12 mit allem auf Anschlag im Gulag der Speicher überlaufen. Schon in FHD und nicht erst in 4K.
> Denn die Rohleistung meiner Titan X reicht dort auch für fast 60 FPS aus. Nur es braucht halt mehr als 8GB VRAM. Auf meiner Anzeige sind in 4K nicht selten 10GG VRAM.
> 
> Nicht dass die Engine irgendwann "Details" weglässt, weil Speichermangel herrscht.



dx12 funkte nicht im sli.....daher kein Plan aber mit dx11 läuft es mehr als butterweich hab auch verschiedene test auf mein kanal....
von der leistung hab ich mich auch deshalb für sli entschieden...wird zwar nicht immer optimal laufen...aber wenn dann segelt das ganze an der Leistung einer Titan vorbei....


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2017)

Dachte die haben das inzwischen nachgereicht.
Kann mich auch daran erinnern das es am Anfang nicht ging, aber inzwischen nachgepatcht worden ist.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Dachte die haben das inzwischen nachgereicht.
> Kann mich auch daran erinnern das es am Anfang nicht ging, aber inzwischen nachgepatcht worden ist.



hm kann sein ist schon länger her....müsste ich mal testen....habs aber nicht mehr aufn rechner...und mit der katzen Linie was ich hab dauert das ganze immer cr.1-2tage...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Auch denen müsste eigentlich unter DX12 mit allem auf Anschlag im Gulag der Speicher überlaufen. Schon in FHD und nicht erst in 4K.
> Denn die Rohleistung meiner Titan X reicht dort auch für fast 60 FPS aus. Nur es braucht halt mehr als 8GB VRAM. Auf meiner Anzeige sind in 4K nicht selten 10GG VRAM.
> 
> Nicht dass die Engine irgendwann "Details" weglässt, weil Speichermangel herrscht.



Nur heißt das nicht automatisch wenn bei dir 10 gb VRAM belegt sind, dann auch wirklich 10 gb gebraucht werden.
Es ist ganz normal das Karten mit mehr Speicher gerne auch mal mehr belegen. Weil sie es halt können. 
Das wurde hier zu hauf schon geklärt. 

Hier z.B. sehr schön bis 1440p zu sehen. Da sind teilweise Unterschiede von über 1 gb.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKo131cKVjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das in 4K hier mehr als  8 gb VRAM verbraucht wurde zwar schon geklärt, ob es dann aber wirklich real 10 gb sind oder am Ende es auch z.B. 9 gb getan hätten bleibt offen.
Wenn ich z.B. sehe wie viel Speicher sich meine Karte genehmigt bei Spielen, die zuvor bei um die 3 gb lagen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. Januar 2017)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> zumindest bei 2x 1070 gtx hab ich bei tombraider überhaupt keine Probleme 4k
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider Sli Power 1070 Gtx asus strix - YouTube



Soll ich die jetzt Jen-Hsun Huang nennen? 
Dein Video ist genauso Aussagekräftig wie seines zu Präsentation.

1. Du zeigst bei den Einstellungen genau den Punkt nicht, den ich und HisN hier erwähnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Zum Thema Grafikspeicher zeigt das OSD in deinem Video auch Null.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nur heißt das nicht automatisch wenn bei  dir 10 gb VRAM belegt sind, dann auch wirklich 10 gb gebraucht werden.
> Es ist ganz normal das Karten mit mehr Speicher gerne auch mal mehr belegen. Weil sie es halt können.
> Das wurde hier zu hauf schon geklärt.
> 
> ...



Ist glaube ich auch ziemlich egal, ob diese Einstellungen nun 9 oder 10 GByte wirklich benötigen, wenn du "nur" 8 Gbyte VRAM verbaut hast ... In den Hintern gekniffen bist du so oder so.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Soll ich die jetzt Jen-Hsun Huang nennen?
> Dein Video ist genauso Aussagekräftig wie seines zu Präsentation.
> 
> 1. Du zeigst bei den Einstellungen genau den Punkt nicht, den ich und HisN hier erwähnen:
> ...



ich werde die Tage mal ein neues machen wie gesagt war noch am Anfang....aber unter 4k brauchst du im grunde so gut wie kein antialising da es wegen der Auflösung zu so gut wie keinen Treppchen mehr kommt...aber ich muss mal schauen was ich eingestellt hatte....

also bei einem Video hab ich Grad gefunden da zeig ich die Option und da wars auf aus wie gesagt wegen 4k jetzt lade ichs mal runter und schaue mal was ich zusammen bekomme wenn ich es aktiviere...Achtung im Video war nur eine Karte da bei dx 12 sli damals noch nicht ging....

Directx 12 vs Directx 11 - YouTube

ps. mein micro war damals noch extrem grottig daher sorry 

ps. das ganze sieht so in game aus ohne aa in 4k siehst das eben so gut wie nicht....

Beautiful moments  4k Rise of the Tomb Raider - YouTube


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nur heißt das nicht automatisch wenn bei dir 10 gb VRAM belegt sind, dann auch wirklich 10 gb gebraucht werden.
> Es ist ganz normal das Karten mit mehr Speicher gerne auch mal mehr belegen. Weil sie es halt können.
> Das wurde hier zu hauf schon geklärt.



Aber gerade bei Tomb Raider ist es der Fall.


VRAM reicht aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10m weiter und in eine andere Richtung geschaut VRAM übervoll und die FPS gehen runter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, Du magst pauschal Recht haben, in Bezug auf Tomb Raider leider nicht.
Und das ist GENAU DER GRUND warum ich immer RoTTR als Beispiel heranziehe. Genau deshalb^^

Mag hier schon sehr oft geklärt worden sein, eventuell ohne Dich^^




The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> ich werde die Tage mal ein neues machen wie gesagt war noch am Anfang....aber unter 4k brauchst du im grunde so gut wie kein antialising da es wegen der Auflösung zu so gut wie keinen Treppchen mehr kommt...aber ich muss mal schauen was ich eingestellt hatte....



Sehe ich allerdings auch so, in 4K reicht Mini-AA. Aber die Diskussion hier ging ja gerade darum dass die 8GB VRAM in FHD nicht ausreichen wenn man alle Regler anzieht. 
Da bist Du mit Deinem SLI sicherlich deutlich über 60 FPS .. solange bis Dir im Gulag der Speicher ausgeht.

In 4K muss man halt schauen wo man bleibt, aber da führe ich die Diskussion auch gar nicht, denn da ist es völlig legitim wenn man kein 4xSSAA einstellt ... das wäre dann ja 8K Grundauflösung. Da kommen wir erst noch hin.


Ich sehe halt immer nur die Aussagen wie "alles auf MAX", und dann dreh ich halt immer ein bisschen ab, weil es einfach nicht stimmt in bestimmten Fällen, und die Leute unter "alles auf MAX" nie wirklich "alles" verstehen und sich selbst was zusammendichten, was dann "alles" bedeutet


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber gerade bei Tomb Raider ist es der Fall.
> 
> 
> VRAM reicht aus.
> ...



aber bei 4k brauchts kein aa daher für mich uninteressant darum ist es für mich im Grunde alles auf Anschlag da kannst du auf dem Video schauen und merkst das du nichts siehst von daher wenn ich unter 4k ohne aa die Qualität erreiche wie einer mit 1080p mit aa ist es halt uninteressant ob aa nun frisst oder nicht da ichs nicht brauche...ich werde es aber mal runter laden und die tage mal testen...


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Hey, Du kannst doch nicht antworten, während ich noch am Tippen bin^^
Das Du mit Deinem 4K immer vom eigentlich Thema abrückst.
Mein Beitrag war auf die Frage auf der letzten Seite von Sinrow gemünzt^^
Und der Fragt EXPLIZIT nach FHD und ULTRA. Nicht nach 4K und angepasstem AA.


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Januar 2017)

Hey,
Also ich habe die KFA2 GTX 1070 EX OC.
Leider hat die Karte extremes Spulen fiepen. Was mir aufgefallen ist,dass das Spulenfiepen Lastabhängig ist.
Jemand ne Idee was die Ursache sein könnte? Denn in FHD höre ich kein fiepen nur in 1440p oder 4k.

Ps.: Wenn ich das Geld für die Karte wieder habe könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen die das Problem nicht hat? 

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Hey, Du kannst doch nicht antworten, während ich noch am Tippen bin^^
> Das Du mit Deinem 4K immer vom eigentlich Thema abrückst.
> Mein Beitrag war auf die Frage auf der letzten Seite von Sinrow gemünzt^^
> Und der Fragt EXPLIZIT nach FHD und ULTRA. Nicht nach 4K und angepasstem AA.



hehehe soll ich wissen das du noch tipst 

ja ich hab eigentlich zu fortune haunter meinen Senf abgegeben weil es Grad passte es zeigt halt das aa auch vermieden werden kann und man daher sehr wohl sagen kann : alles auf Anschlag weil eben aa hinfällig ist 

aber wusste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht das aa bei tomb raider soviel frisst daher fand ichs interessant und hab mich in die Diskussion reingeklickt ...



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hey,
> Also ich habe die KFA2 GTX 1070 EX OC.
> Leider hat die Karte extremes Spulen fiepen. Was mir aufgefallen ist,dass das Spulenfiepen Lastabhängig ist.
> Jemand ne Idee was die Ursache sein könnte? Denn in FHD höre ich kein fiepen nur in 1440p oder 4k.
> ...



leider bin ich da kein Experte aber ich dachte immer das fiepen sei ein amd Problem!?!?

also ich höre bei meinen Karten gar nichts von fiepen...

von daher asus kann ich dir empfehlen...


----------



## GEChun (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber gerade bei Tomb Raider ist es der Fall.
> 
> 
> VRAM reicht aus.
> ...



@ HisN
Was mich dabei aber immer stört.
Du siehst ja was aktuell an Speicher genutzt wird, aber du weißt nicht, ob es noch relevant ist oder nicht.

Was ist wenn du nun eine 12GB VRam karte hast, es steht also genügend Speicher zur Verfügung und das Programm arbeitet damit. Jetzt wird der Vram aber noch von Daten belegt die nur im VRam sind, weil sie mal vor 20 Minuten Gebraucht wurden und einfach nur noch dort verweilen, weil laut Priorisierung diese vielleicht nochmal benötigt werden "könnten" aber nicht müssen.
Bei einer 8GB Karte würden diese nur direkt gedropt weil sie ja nicht zwangsläufig notwendig sind und der "Luxus" einfach nicht gegeben ist diese älteren oder zusätzlichen Daten noch im VRam zu behalten.

Somit wäre ja tatsächlicher bedarf und aktuelle Nutzung definitiv was anderes. 

Schon mal mit dem Gedankengang an das ganze heran gegangen?


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Aber genau das meinte doch majinvegeta20 mit seinem Beitrag, und dem hab ich doch auch zugestimmt. Es ist pauschal nicht an der Speichermenge zu sehen, denn HOFFENTLICH ist das Game oder der Treiber so intelligent und Cached alles was er/es bekommen kann.
Aber zwischen meiner Alten Titan X Maxwell und meiner neuen Titan X Pascal hatte ich kurz eine 1080er FE. Und wenn die, in dem Augenblick wo die Speicheranzeige auf 8GB geht, von 40 FPS auf 6 FPS abschmiert und das bei der 12GB Karte nicht passiert. Dann ist das für mich ein Beweis und keine Theorie.
Und genau deshalb führe ich ständig RotTR als Beispiel an. Weil ich mich da nicht auf eine Theorie stütze, sondern die Abstürze auf 6FPS im Screenshot festgehalten habe und mit der 12GB Karte an der gleichen Stelle mit den gleichen Setting auf dem gleichen Rechner keine Abstürze sind.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber genau das meinte doch majinvegeta20 mit seinem Beitrag, und dem hab ich doch auch zugestimmt. Es ist pauschal nicht an der Speichermenge zu sehen, denn HOFFENTLICH ist das Game oder der Treiber so intelligent und Cached alles was er/es bekommen kann.
> Aber zwischen meiner Alten Titan X Maxwell und meiner neuen Titan X Pascal hatte ich kurz eine 1080er FE. Und wenn die, in dem Augenblick wo die Speicheranzeige auf 8GB geht, von 40 FPS auf 6 FPS abschmiert und das bei der 12GB Karte nicht passiert. Dann ist das für mich ein Beweis und keine Theorie.
> Und genau deshalb führe ich ständig RotTR als Beispiel an. Weil ich mich da nicht auf eine Theorie stütze, sondern die Abstürze auf 6FPS im Screenshot festgehalten habe und mit der 12GB Karte an der gleichen Stelle mit den gleichen Setting auf dem gleichen Rechner keine Abstürze sind.



da ich den test machen möchte kannst du dein Einstellungen mal Posten damit ich das nachstellen kann?

würde mich echt interessieren wie weit 2 sli runter gehen


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

FHD, DX12, alle Regler die Du findest ganz rechts. Ich meine was bedeutet dann sonst "alles max"? *g*
Und dann darfste mal ein bisschen durch den Gulag und die Höhlen am Gulag rennen. An anderen Stellen habe ich es nämlich nicht gesehen 
Nicht vergessen Deine Texturfilterung im Treiber auf hohe Qualität zu stellen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also z.b. hier starten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann einfach durch den Gulag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 4K frage ich mich dann wirklich wie das mit dem VRAM aussieht bei Dir.
Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bin ich sofort mit 9GB dabei. Und zwar INSTANT beim Level-Load im Gulag. Ohne mich groß zu bewgen oder umzusehen.
http://abload.de/img/rottr_2017_01_20_12_2xnu02.jpg
Da kann also noch gar nix groß im "Cache" landen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> FHD, DX12, alle Regler die Du findest ganz rechts. Ich meine was bedeutet dann sonst "alles max"? *g*
> Und dann darfste mal ein bisschen durch den Gulag und die Höhlen am Gulag rennen. An anderen Stellen habe ich es nämlich nicht gesehen
> Nicht vergessen Deine Texturfilterung im Treiber auf hohe Qualität zu stellen
> 
> ...



ok wird etwas dauern biss ich es geladen habe von steam aber dann versuch ichs mal wenn dx12 funktioniert ansonsten mit dx11 ...melde mich dann wie die sache lief 


alles auf Anschlag ist so eine Sache wenn ich zb unter 4k ohne aa die selbe Bild Qualität erreiche wie jemand mit 1080p mit aa ist es eben in meinen Augen irrelevant und ich sag da auch ich hab alles max


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Du solltest da halt nicht von Dir auf andere schließen, das ist ganz übel in einem Forum wo viele Leute mit ganz verschiedenen Ansichten rumschwirren.
Ich persönlich würde da so genau wie möglich sein.
Wenn mir einer "alles max" erzählt, dann weiß ich sofort das er Quark erzählt, weil es nicht funktionieren kann (oder er halt wie Du irgendwas aus einer Sicht irrelevantes geschaltet hat, es aber mal wieder verschweigt). Und damit wird sein ganzer Beitrag unglaubwürdig. Eventuell solltest Du da mal drüber nachdenken.
Und es gibt dann auch sicherlich Leute die Dich beim Wort nehmen, und nachher unglaublich enttäuscht sind. 
Hier sind doch gerade die ganzen Watch Dogs2 Heul-Threads im Forum .. meine 1070 schafft auf Hoch gerade mal 50 FPS oder weniger in WQHD .. das ist doch viel zu wenig für eine 1070, die Leute in den Videos sagen doch immer das geht mit einer 1070 alles auf MAX ..... (klar, das bist nicht Du, ich hab das WD2-Video von Dir gesehen, das ist ganz viel nicht auf max) ... aber einfach für den Hinterkopf. Es könnten Leute sehr enttäuscht sein, wenn Du nicht genau bist.

Bei mir ist (hoffentlich) umständehalber auch gerade wieder eine Titan X Pascal im Zulauf. 
Auch wenn ich bekennender SLI-Gegner bin, ein paar Benchmarks (und Videos) werden bestimmt abfallen^^
Kann mir wenigstens keiner mehr Erzählen dass ich noch kein Pascal-SLI hatte, und mit dem ist inzwischen alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen.

Bin gespannt wie es bei Dir läuft.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Du solltest da halt nicht von Dir auf andere schließen, das ist ganz übel in einem Forum wo viele Leute mit ganz verschiedenen Ansichten rumschwirren.
> Ich persönlich würde da so genau wie möglich sein.
> Wenn mir einer "alles max" erzählt, dann weiß ich sofort das er Quark erzählt, weil es nicht funktionieren kann (oder er halt wie Du irgendwas aus einer Sicht irrelevantes geschaltet hat, es aber mal wieder verschweigt). Und damit wird sein ganzer Beitrag unglaubwürdig. Eventuell solltest Du da mal drüber nachdenken.



habs noch auf der platte dachte es war weg....so konnte kurz testen pics mach ich später momentan zischt die kleine immer in der Gegend rum komm kaum zum pc,.....

also in 1080p komme ich im gulag mit deinen settings also alles max auf 75 biss hin zu 85 fps also alles locker flockig sieht aber echt mies aus im Vergleich zu 4k aber das ist ein anderes Thema aber wie man sieht locker flockig 75-80 fps mit alles auf max.

allerdings unter 4k ist Schluss da ist da ganze nicht mehr Spielpaar mit 27 fps....
ps wegen der Meinungen da hast du schon recht muss man eben erwähnen das man unter 4k kein aa mehr braucht und somit Leistung sparen kann dann würds denke ich passen...

ps das System war auch noch nicht optimiert und grakas nicht overlocked nichts..auch Browser im Hintergrund .....also ganz schnell mal getestet lief cr 4 Minuten in der Gegend rum


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Januar 2017)

Alles auf max., heißt aber auch AA unter 4K.
Im SLI habe ich da im Gulag im Schnitt 11,2GB von 12GB VRAM belegt, das hat bis jetzt noch kein Game geschafft.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

*kreisch*
Wie weit drehst Du denn dann in 4K das AA noch auf?

Mein Maximum bis jetzt in FHD^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> ps das System war auch noch nicht optimiert und grakas nicht overlocked nichts..auch Browser im Hintergrund .....also ganz schnell mal getestet lief cr 4 Minuten in der Gegend rum



Im Gulag oder irgendwo? *g*


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Alles auf max., heißt aber auch AA unter 4K.
> Im SLI habe ich da im Gulag im Schnitt 11,2GB von 12GB VRAM belegt, das hat bis jetzt noch kein Game geschafft.



jup stimmt schon sagte ja er hat da recht und wie gesagt da ist im 4k dann Schluss nur noch 27fps ....

hoho sehe grade du hast sli titan wow fett mach doch mal beim Benchmark mit würde mich interessieren oder hast du schon mitgemacht sehe dich nicht 

[Ranking] Unigine Heaven 4.0

wäre mal nice zu sehen 



HisN schrieb:


> *kreisch*
> Wie weit drehst Du denn dann in 4K das AA noch auf?
> 
> Mein Maximum bis jetzt in FHD^^
> ...



neinein in der gegend im gulag 100% mache nachher pics bin gard dabei afterburn einzustellen bin eben da noch neu wie heißt das alles was ich da im osd anzeigen lassen soll??

ps. zu watch dogs jup ich hab da auch extra drauf hingewiesen das mit max nichts mehr zu machen ist....und dort halt meine Einstellungen extra gezeigt ...was ich eben seit einige zeit immer mache wie gesagt tomb raider da war ich noch am Anfang und noch ziemlich frisch..


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Schön wäre 
FPS, Auslastung, VRAM-Gebrauch, Takt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schön wäre es noch, wenn Du die ganzen Zahlen betitelst, also nicht das da so ne Zahlenlatte erscheint, sondern das man auch weiß welche Zahl was ist.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

ok so nun schnell die ersten pics...ich komm da grad nicht mehr mit wo ich hin muss um da zu sein wo du auf dem Turm stehst!?!ß

komm bis zu den Zügen und Checks nimmer wie es weiter geht ..hab grad extremen Hänger!?! kein plan aber mal kurz einige Bilder :

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png

aber ich mach nachher mal in 4k welche ganz ehrlich ich könnt nichts mehr mit 1080p anfangen wusste gar nicht mehr wie krass da der unterschied ist ...


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Ja is krass, wie "weich" 1080p auf unseren Monitoren aussieht 
Moment, ich mach Dir nen Bild für die Schnellreise.


http://abload.de/img/rottr_2017_01_20_13_2fguk0.jpg


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ja is krass, wie "weich" 1080p auf unseren Monitoren aussieht
> Moment, ich mach Dir nen Bild für die Schnellreise.



ne sollte nicht abwerten gegen 1080p sein aber es einfach ein extrem unscharfes Bild später mach ich Vergleichs Bilder oder vielleicht ein Video mal sehen 

ok Danke also hier:

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png


----------



## KillercornyX (20. Januar 2017)

Da ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher war bzgl. Details und FPS bei ROTR. Hab es daher mal eben angeschmissen, die Regler hochgejagt und ein paar Screenshots geknipst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis: mit wirklich allen Reglern am Anschlag komme ich im Geothermalen Tal auf immerhin ~ 50 FPS in 1080p. Mit SMAA 2x oder weniger sind locker konstant 60FPS drin.

Was mir allerdings auffiel, dass die Kantenglättung mit FXAA und Downsampling wesentlich besser aussieht als SMAA, hab aber leider grad keine Screenshots zum Vergleich.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Ab in den Gulag^^

@ The Fanatic Testers
VRAM geht nicht an die 8GB ran? Nice. Regelt die Engine/Treiber dann gut ein.
Eventuell überdenke ich dann noch mal meine Aussagen, wäre ja möglich dass sie fleissig nachgepatched haben, meine Screens sind ja zum Release der 1080FE entstanden.
Bist Du so freundlich und überprüfst das nochmal mit dem Textur-Filter-Regler im Treiber von Qualität (Standard) auf Hohe Qualität .. dann nerve ich nicht mehr


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ab in den Gulag^^
> 
> @ The Fanatic Testers
> VRAM geht nicht an die 8GB ran? Nice. Regelt die Engine/Treiber dann gut ein.
> ...



ich hab das Holzfäller Lager auswählt ...was du gesagt hast wo soll ich denn hin ?!?!

ich Check nit was du meinst ))))))))))

du nervst doch nicht ich mag solche Sachen ich heiß nicht um sonst Tester


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Hehe, Du bist an der richtigen Stelle, das war für KillercornyX


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Hehe, Du bist an der richtigen Stelle, das war für KillercornyX



aso ich dacht schon ich hab wieder Mist gebaut heheheh ok treiber wurde eingestellt ich mach nen neuen Check 

so neue pics mit der Treiber Einstellung machat schon ein paar fps aus...

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png

picload.org | desktop01.20.2017-13.55.13.22.png

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png


so sorry jungs Frau schimpft muss mal offline heheh 

nachts wenn alles schläft schau ich wieder rein


----------



## KillercornyX (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Hehe, Du bist an der richtigen Stelle, das war für KillercornyX



Ich weiß aber auch nicht wo ich da hin soll. Das Camp "Gulag" hat bei mir aber auch nicht wirklich die Frames nach unten gezogen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Januar 2017)

@HisN
Wie gesagt ROTTR in 4K, da werden die 8gb auch überschritten. In 1440p nach einiger Zeit bestimmt auch irgendwann. Ist auch einer der extrem Beispiele.
Viel eher wollte ich aber mit dem verlinkten Video aufzeigen, das eine Karte mit mehr Speicher sich gerne auch mal mehr genehmigt.


----------



## Duvar (20. Januar 2017)

Habe nur maximal 7659MB erreicht @ 4K ohne AA und der Rest maximiert, inklusiver Textur Filter auf hoher Qualität.
FPS meist im 30er Bereich. Dank HisN habe ich wenigstens mal die ganzen Zahlen nach seinem Vorbild betitelt, sieht nun besser aus


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute 

GAINWARD GTX1070 Phönix oder Palit GTX1070 Jetstream?

Welche soll's werden und warum?

Dankeschön!

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2017)

Egal.
 Nimm die, welche dir optisch besser gefällt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Januar 2017)

Laut einem guten Freund soll die Phönix wirklich sehr gut sein. Er hat die 1080 Phoenix

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2017)

Ist im Prinzip die gleiche Karte wie die jetstream, sieht nur anders aus.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

@ The Fanatic Testers

Würdest Du mir bitte noch einen 20 FPS-Screen von RoTTR in 4K liefer bitte, den ich weiter benutzen darf für Anschauungs-Zwecke? Das wäre total cool.


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip die gleiche Karte wie die jetstream, sieht nur anders aus.


Wird auch die Gainward. Bekomme von MF ne Gutschrift und dann bestell ich die Gainward.

Also morgen schick ich se los.^^

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> @ The Fanatic Testers
> 
> Würdest Du mir bitte noch einen 20 FPS-Screen von RoTTR in 4K liefer bitte, den ich weiter benutzen darf für Anschauungs-Zwecke? Das wäre total cool.



immer in diesem gulag?

mit alles auf Max oder ohne aa denn ohne aa sind es dann 50 fps aufwärts-...


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Ich bräuchte einen 20 FPS Screen bitte, also mit AA bitte.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte einen 20 FPS Screen bitte, also mit AA bitte.



alles klar hier kommen die pics eventuell wenn du die irgend wie auf Seiten verwendest Bitte nur den nahmen angeben oder mein Kanal 

picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png


picload.org | riseofthetombraider01.20.2017-.png


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

Ich hab Deinen Namen einfach mal in den Dateinamen übernommen, so dass ich ihn nicht vergesse. Vielen Dank für die Mühe.

Frage zu SLI / Crossfire


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab Deinen Namen einfach mal in den Dateinamen übernommen, so dass ich ihn nicht vergesse. Vielen Dank für die Mühe.
> 
> Frage zu SLI / Crossfire



kommen die doppelten Fps wegen den ram zustande oder warum??

den im Grunde sind die beiden sli schneller als jede tiatn!?!


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2017)

Ich schätze schon.

Im Grunde sind sie nur unwesentlich schneller als jede Titan bei gleichem Takt.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Bei gleicher Architektur ist die Leistung einer Karte Shader mal Takt, wenn wir die Speicheranbindung einfach mal vergessen.
Die 1070er hat 1920 Shader, die Titan hat 3,5K irgendwas
D.h. der "Vorsprung" des SLI wären 300 Shader, also etwas unterhalb von 8% *wenn* das SLI ideal skalieren würde. 
Immer die Takt-Gleichheit vorausgesetzt. Und dann müsste man schauen was die Speicher-Anbindung/Geschwindigkeit da noch an Unterschied ausmachen würde, was allerdings nicht so einfach zu rechnen ist^^

Aber Du kennst das ja: Nicht immer skaliert das SLI einwandfrei und so und wo eine Single Karte mit 40 FPS noch spielbar ist, ist es das SLI nicht mehr.

Und dann muss man ein bisschen auf die Skalierung schauen.
[Sammelthread] Offizieller BF1 Multiplayer Benchthread hier z.b. macht meine Titan ein 2.2Ghz 1070er SLI in FHD fertig, in 4K ist das SLI ein bisschen schneller und schlägt die Titan X knapp.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich schätze schon.
> 
> Im Grunde sind sie nur unwesentlich schneller als jede Titan bei gleichem Takt.
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Bei gleicher Architektur ist die Leistung einer Karte Shader mal Takt, wenn wir die Speicheranbindung einfach mal vergessen.
> ...



ich hatte mal bei tomb raider ein sli Vergleich zu einer  titan und dort war sie um cr 10 fps schneller und bei den Benchmarks ist es noch mehr siehe zb Benchmark heaven...
hast du bei tomb raider 4k nativ oder nur hochgerechnet...sprich über Software?

interessant wäre auch der Benchmark bei the devision da haben die sli echt gute werte erzielt


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte mein letztes SLI gerade bei Division abgeschafft. Bei irgend einem Patch ist die Auslastung von 98% auf beiden Karten auf 60% auf beiden Karten gefallen. Das hat genervt.
Ich habe einen nativen 4K-Monitor.


http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_05_23nsbh.jpg


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein letztes SLI gerade bei Division abgeschafft. Bei irgend einem Patch ist die Auslastung von 98% auf beiden Karten auf 60% auf beiden Karten gefallen. Das hat genervt.
> Ich habe einen nativen 4K-Monitor.
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_05_23nsbh.jpg



ach schade weil interessant wäre der Benchmark nachzustellen mit den selben Einstellungen..

wenn du einen nativen 4k hast warum spielst du denn dann um Himmelswillen in 1080p??

und bei 4k wirst du denke ich wohl das aa deaktivieren ist doch so gut wie um sonst?


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2017)

Gar nicht. 
Das sind immer nur Screenshots um irgendwas zu zeigen.
Z.b. wenn einer Erzählt 4K geht gar nicht ohne SLI, dann zeige ich 6 FPS in FHD und frage dann nach ... wenn 4K ohne SLI nicht geht, was machst Du dann erst in FHD?
Oder wenn einer erzählt 12GB VRAM braucht man erst in 4K, dann zeige ich den 11.5GB Screenshot in FHD und erwähne dass das nicht ausschließlich von der Auflösung abhängig ist.

Ich bin zu viel in den Foren unterwegs^^


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Gar nicht.
> Das sind immer nur Screenshots um irgendwas zu zeigen.
> Z.b. wenn einer Erzählt 4K geht gar nicht ohne SLI, dann zeige ich 6 FPS in FHD und frage dann nach ... wenn 4K ohne SLI nicht geht, was machst Du dann erst in FHD?
> Oder wenn einer erzählt 12GB VRAM braucht man erst in 4K, dann zeige ich den 11.5GB Screenshot in FHD und erwähne dass das nicht ausschließlich von der Auflösung abhängig ist.
> ...



ach so hehe naja dann bin ich ja beruhigt ich hab mir schon gedacht wtf!?!? warum 1080P wenn er 4k aht 

aaa da hätte ich eine interessante Seite für dich da kannst dich den ganzen tag ausleben heheh da sind alles voll mit sony fanboys die sagen der pc ruckelt...ec...hatte die ganze Horde auf meinen Kanal ...ich sag dir das glaubst du nicht ....was ich da alles gelesen habe ...Beispiel watch dogs 2 sieht auf der ps4 pro besser aus als auf meinen video und ein so teurer pc ist doch verarsche aiaiai das war ne party


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2017)

^^
(Es sollten 5 Zeichen sein^^)


----------



## GEChun (21. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Gar nicht.
> Das sind immer nur Screenshots um irgendwas zu zeigen.
> Z.b. wenn einer Erzählt 4K geht gar nicht ohne SLI, dann zeige ich 6 FPS in FHD und frage dann nach ... wenn 4K ohne SLI nicht geht, was machst Du dann erst in FHD?
> Oder wenn einer erzählt 12GB VRAM braucht man erst in 4K, dann zeige ich den 11.5GB Screenshot in FHD und erwähne dass das nicht ausschließlich von der Auflösung abhängig ist.
> ...



Also kommst du an eine Stelle in 4k an der der VRam voll wird du reduzierst die Auflösung und testest erneut? 
Ich hoffe schon du machst nen Neustart vom Spiel bevor du an der gleichen Stelle die Auslastung prüfst.
Sonst würde es ja die Werte verfälschen...

Ehrlich gesagt denke ich zwar nicht das du es nicht machst HisN aber fragen muss ich nun doch!


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2017)

Es geht mir um "Verallgemeinerung". Ich bin kein Labor und werde auch nie ein Labor sein.
Mir geht nur die übliche Kastenschubladendenkweise die in den Foren sehr üblich ist auf den Sack, und da schwimme ich gerne gegen den Strom. (Wenn auch nicht überall, es gibt durchaus Schubladen die ich begrüße^^)

Und bei dem 11.XGB Screenshot hab ich gar keinen Vergleich zu 4K angestrebt. Ich hab einfach nur ein Game in FHD gestartet, es entsprechend eingestellt und bin dann 3 Minuten durch den Level gerannt damit der Speicher sich füllt. So einfach isses. Da ist gar kein Hexenwerk dabei.
Ich beobachte sehr sehr gerne, und kann Dir aus dem Stehgreif innerhalb von Minuten ein oder zwei entsprechende Games nennen, die das Produzieren. In FHD.
Z.b. die letzten beiden COD.
Und wenn man genau hinschaut, werde ich nie behaupten dass diese beiden Games auch so viel Speicher "benötigen". Das mache ich eher mit RottR. Die beiden Games füllen den Speicher nur (indem sie die Videos lustigerweise im VRAM ablegen^^). Aber das machen sie halt schon in FHD und zwar so lange, bis der Speicher voll ist.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Es geht mir um "Verallgemeinerung". Ich bin kein Labor und werde auch nie ein Labor sein.
> Mir geht nur die übliche Kastenschubladendenkweise die in den Foren sehr üblich ist auf den Sack, und da schwimme ich gerne gegen den Strom. (Wenn auch nicht überall, es gibt durchaus Schubladen die ich begrüße^^)
> 
> Und bei dem 11.XGB Screenshot hab ich gar keinen Vergleich zu 4K angestrebt. Ich hab einfach nur ein Game in FHD gestartet, es entsprechend eingestellt und bin dann 3 Minuten durch den Level gerannt damit der Speicher sich füllt. So einfach isses. Da ist gar kein Hexenwerk dabei.
> ...



irgend wie kriegt man jeden pc in die knie ...notfalls ordentlich reshade rein und dann geht auch der heftigste in die knie aber solange ich so gut wie alles in 4k zocken kann mit ultra settings bin ich Happy


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2017)

So isses.
Aber hier in den Foren gibt es so viele Kaufberatungen in denen nach "was brauche ich für alles MAX" gefragt wird.
Und jetzt versteht bestimmt auch jeder worum es hier bei uns in den letzten 3 Seiten ging


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> So isses.
> Aber hier in den Foren gibt es so viele Kaufberatungen in denen nach "was brauche ich für alles MAX" gefragt wird.
> Und jetzt versteht bestimmt auch jeder worum es hier bei uns in den letzten 3 Seiten ging



ja aber es ist ehrlich gesagt auch etwas hart immer das richtige zu sagen sprich ..wenn ich zb in 4k alles auf max habe außer aa (weil es nun mal bei 4k hinfällig ist) sage ich auch mal gerne alles auf Anschlag....denn optisch gesehen hast du unter 4k ohne(oder hin und wieder fxxaa oder wie das kleinste  heißt) aa und den Rest auf max ein besseres Bild  als einer in 1080p der wirklich alles auf max hat...von daher sehe ich das aa mittlerweile als kleines Altertums hinterbleibsel ok hin und wieder schadet es nichts die kleinste stufe zu aktivieren aber unter 4k ist es ehrlich kaum mehr nötig(natürlich gibt es auch mal ausnahmen)

von daher verleitet es einen zu sagen alles auf Anschlag weil man die Option kaum noch wahrnimmt!

nichts des to trotz stimme ich dir natürlich zu Richtigkeit halber wäre es zu erwähnen!


----------



## LaCain1337 (22. Januar 2017)

Hat bereits jemand die Zotac gtx 1080 Mini mal im Einsatz gehabt  ? 
Wäre sehr interessant für mein neues Mini Projekt ^^ 
Würd gern wissen ob sie mit einer g1  
von der Leistung her Mithalten kann !


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Januar 2017)

Warum sollte sie das nicht können ?


----------



## LaCain1337 (22. Januar 2017)

Kürzerer PCB weniger Technik druff = weniger Leistung oder nicht die die eine mit längeren PCB hat. Vllt wird sie wärmer und erreicht nicht so ein hohen oc wert, wie andere mit längerem PCB ! 
 Könnte ja sein :/


----------



## FortuneHunter (22. Januar 2017)

LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Hat bereits jemand die Zotac gtx 1080 Mini mal im Einsatz gehabt  ?
> Wäre sehr interessant für mein neues Mini Projekt ^^
> Würd gern wissen ob sie mit einer g1
> von der Leistung her Mithalten kann !



Bischen schwierig, wenn die Karte grade erst auf der CES vorgestellt wurde. Alternate listet sie zum Beispiel erst in 2 Tagen lieferbar. Bei Mindfactory ist sie noch gar nicht gelistet.


----------



## LaCain1337 (22. Januar 2017)

Dachte jemand hätte die vllt schon , wäre halt super wenn jemand die Erfahrung hier Posten würde


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. Januar 2017)

Hay Leute hier mal mein Test mit Benchmarks zu meinen System inspiriert von Duvar 

Benchmark Unigine Heaven + Fire Strike Dubstep - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2017)

Testet bitte auch mal das hier bei Gelegenheit, denke das sollte mit allen Pascal Karten funktionieren GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Testet bitte auch mal das hier bei Gelegenheit, denke das sollte mit allen Pascal Karten funktionieren GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread



hey wtf echt jezt ich habe voltage das maximum  muss ich ja sofort mal ausprobieren video werde ich zwar heute nicht mehr schaffen aber ich sag dir bescheid wenn es online ist Danke 

also gebe ich bei Msi afterburn : 0.812V?

hab ich das richtig verstanden ?

wie bisst du denn da drauf gekommen


----------



## Duvar (25. Januar 2017)

Du guckst was du mit 0.8V erreichst, dieses Resultat vergleichst du dann mit exakt den selben Settings, nur als Spannung packst du mickrige 12mV oben drauf, also 0,812V.
Es sollte eine größere Differenz bei rum kommen, hoffe ich zumindest.

Edit: Resident Evil 7 saugt ja richtig VRAM, max 8112MB^^ Denke die 12GB der TitanX werden auch vollgeballert. Zocke zwar @ 4K, aber ist wohl wieder mal ein Speicherfresser.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (25. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du guckst was du mit 0.8V erreichst, dieses Resultat vergleichst du dann mit exakt den selben Settings, nur als Spannung packst du mickrige 12mV oben drauf, also 0,812V.
> Es sollte eine größere Differenz bei rum kommen, hoffe ich zumindest.
> 
> Edit: Resident Evil 7 saugt ja richtig VRAM, max 8112MB^^ Denke die 12GB der TitanX werden auch vollgeballert. Zocke zwar @ 4K, aber ist wohl wieder mal ein Speicherfresser.



schaue ich mir morgen Abend an heute war ein langer Tag ...ab ins Bett


----------



## BlackAcetal (25. Januar 2017)

Ist es nicht so, dass wenn ne Karte mehr Vram hat dieselbige sich auch mehr Vram belegt?


Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2017)

Kommt drauf an wie die Game-Engine gestrickt ist würde ich sagen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2017)

Resident Evil 7 hat auch einen Speicherleak, ist also nicht gewollt das der Speicher vollläuft. 
Schlecht programmiert, nennt man das. 

Mal ganz davon ab, das die Grafik von RE7 absolut grausam aussieht. Dennoch ein gutes Spiel!


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Januar 2017)

*AUFGEPASST!*

Anlässlich des Internationalen Welt-Krebs-Tages starten wir ab dem 04.02.2017 eine 7-tägige Falt-Aktion. Wir bitten die gesamte Community von PCGH mit uns in dieser Woche speziell gegen den Krebs zu falten. Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten gemacht und erste Ergebnisse sind binnen weniger Stunden sichtbar.

Wir möchten Euch zu diesem Event einladen und würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr dabei seit und uns unterstützt. Jeder Rechner zählt! 

Hier gehts zur Einrichtung. Bei Fragen wird Euch hier geholfen. 


Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.
Grüße FlyingPC

PS: Das Folding@Home Team baut gerade einen Youtube-Kanal auf. Schaut doch schon mal vorbei, hinterlasst ein Abo, Likes oder Feedback. Wir würden uns drüber freuen. Zu Hinweisen oder Anregungen zum YouTube-Kanal könnt Ihr uns auch im Forum kontaktieren.

Edit: Was ist Folding@Home und für was ist es gut?


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (28. Januar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST!*
> 
> Anlässlich des Internationalen Welt-Krebs-Tages starten wir ab dem 04.02.2017 eine 7-tägige Falt-Aktion. Wir bitten die gesamte Community von PCGH mit uns in dieser Woche speziell gegen den Krebs zu falten. Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten gemacht und erste Ergebnisse sind binnen weniger Stunden sichtbar.
> 
> ...



kann man kurz erklären was man da macht oder was der Rechner da macht ich hab das noch nie gehört?


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Januar 2017)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> kann man kurz erklären was man da macht oder was der Rechner da macht ich hab das noch nie gehört?


brooker hat dir ja schon ein Thread verlinkt in der Rumpelkammer. Hier noch mal ein anderer ausführlicher Text.


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2017)

Dei 1070er SLI ist für eine Million Punkte am Tag gut. Das haut richtig rein


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Dei 1070er SLI ist für eine Million Punkte am Tag gut. Das haut richtig rein



klingt gut mal schauen ob ich es schaffe einzurichten  aber warum hat ein andere user gefragt wegen Gewinnspiel??? ist das auch dabei nur informativ?

Danke


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2017)

Hehe, beim letzten "Event" gabs was zu gewinnen.
Ich schätze diesmal ist das nicht so


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Januar 2017)

Richtig.
Diesmal gibt es "leider" nichts zu gewinnen, aber der Anreiz für den guten Zweck ist da.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Pc User ich hab mal ein Anliegen ich brüchte mal einen Spezialisten in Sachen Grafik 

folgendes Problem ich bin ja leidenschaftlicher Tüftler und Pcgamer und teste alles extrem gerne durch...ich habe einen Youtube Kanal wo ich alles mögliche Teste nun kam ein user und schrieb mir etwas unter den Video zu Star citicen und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ob das Verarsche ist ja es gibt sehr viele trolle die meine Seite besuchen...oder ob der gute Mann echt Ahnung hat ehrlich gesagt mir scheint es etwas merkwürdig aber da ich in der Materie nicht vom fach bin bin ich lieber still den eines hab ich gelernt: wenn du nicht weist von was du redest sei besser still

so nun möchte ich hier Nachhilfe suchen oder raus finden ob er Quark labert oder echt hat usw..
also hier sein Text und dann den Link zum Video wo er das schreibt!
wer unter dem Video schreiben will ist natürlich willkommen

hier nun sein text:

Spiel hat trotzdem keine 100K Echtzeit-Beleuchtungsquellen. Und das sieht man auch. Z.b. sieht mans daran, dass Gläser nicht durchsichtig genug sind (es fehlen Lichtquellen). Außerdem sind andere Objekte nicht richtig/100% korrekt beleuchtet. Ich glaub nicht, dass das an der "Alpha" liegt, sondern an fehlender Hardware.

Das wäre schonmal ein großer Kritikpunkt. Andere Nextgen-Spiele haben das heute...Sogar ein 3DS-Spiel- ja richtig gehört- sogar ein HANDHELD-Spiel hat 100k Echtzeitquellen für die Beleuchtung!

Du findest den Boden hier schön? Dann schau dir mal solche 3DS-Spiele an!

Ein PC wird nie solche Standards erreichen weil programmierbare Shader- wie sie AMD und Nvidia herstellen einfach- kurz gesagt SCHROTT sind wenn du 100k Echtzeit-Lichtquellen im Spiel für die Beleuchtung von Fußboden, Decke usw haben willst. Ja - auch PS4/Xbox One haben diese Probleme, dass sie kaum noch Echtzeit-Lichtquellen in Spielen besitzen (siehe Vergleich mit Starwars Battlefront 2 von 2005- vs Starwars Battlefront von 2015!)

Und das nächste Problem: Wenn man 4000 Shader hat- also eine Grafikkarte mit 4000 programmierbaren Shadern- dann kann man zwar theoretisch 100k Echtzeit-Lichtquellen bekommen...:ABER:

a) Das geht nur mit Direct X 12!
b) Das geht nur mit einer 5-Ghz Core i7-CPU
und c) Die meisten Leute haben eben keinen solchen PC. Der PC der meisten Leute enthält eben nur ne langsamere Core i3/ältere Core i5-CPU und ne 1000-Shader-Grafikkarte.

Und dann hast du immer noch das Problem dass soviele Beleuchtungs-Quellen eben einen Core i7-Prozessor dennoch leicht überfordern wegen dem Overhead der entsteht, wenn 4000 Shader gleichzeitig "kommunizieren" wollen. Du würdest max. 30 fps damit hinbekommen.

Eher weniger.

Dagegen schaust dir mal den speziellen 3DS-Chip Pica 200 an: Der macht das alles- also Beleuchtung von Objekten, Fußboden etc ALLES IN HARDWARE! Da ist alles was mit Umgebungseffekten zu tun hat, in Hardware vergossen und kann daher 10-100x schneller berechnet werden als es auf einem billigen AMD/Nvidia-Programmierer Shader (Unified Shader/Cluster) der Fall ist.

Eine Grafikkarte mit progarmmierbaren Shadern muss das alles mit langsamer Software berechnen.Weil die programmierbaren Shader einfach 10-100x langsamer sind als sogenannte Fixed Shader.


Kurzum: Wenns um Dinge wie Beleuchtung, Wolken, Regen-Effekte, Feuer, Wasser, Eis usw (sogenannte Umwelteffekte) geht, wird IMMER der Fixed Shader dem billigen Programmierbaren Shader voraus sein.

Egal wieviele programmierbare Shader du hast.

Übrigens: Je mehr Shader du hast, umso höher dann auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit fürs sogenannte "Mikroruckeln".

Denn der Mythos, Mikroruckeln könne nur bei SLI-Konfigurationen auftreten ist leider FALSCH.

Mikroruckeln tritt auch bei Einzelkern-Grafikkarten auf, sobald die Shader eine gewisse hohe Anzahl erreichen. Kein Shader rechnet gleichschnell wie der andere.

Und so kommts dann, dass z.b. ein Shader zu wenig Bandbreite bekommt oder ein halbes Mhz langsamer läuft als der andere- und daher die Daten langsamer abgibt.

Das führt zu Mikroruckeln. Oder auch "Frame-Pacing"-Problemen.
Weniger anzeigen

hier gehts zu seinen text unter meinen Video:

Star Citizen 4k erster eindruck - YouTube

wer nice wenn hier jemand licht ins dunkle bringen könnte   Danke


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2017)

Der Typ hat wohl mal einen Werbetext zu DX12 (Ashes of the Singularity) gelesen. 
Denn genau das käut er wieder.

In DX11 hat man 4-8 "reale" Lichtquellen im Game, mit DX12 kann man tausende haben.

Star Citizen ist DX11 ... also hat es nur (wenige) Lichtquellen, also sieht es ******* aus.

Ziemlich einfach, oder? *g*


Die Frage ist nur .. wo hat er das her? Denn meines Wissens gibt es in DX11 z.b. keine Beschränkung für die Anzahl der Point-Lights in DX11.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Der Typ hat wohl mal einen Werbetext zu DX12 (Ashes of the Singularity) gelesen.
> Denn genau das käut er wieder.
> 
> In DX11 hat man 4-8 "reale" Lichtquellen im Game, mit DX12 kann man tausende haben.
> ...



Hay keinen plan ....wie gesagt leider verstehe ich von der Materie gar nicht...und dementsprechend wenig hab ich da kontra zu argumentieren ...aber es kommt mir so vor als wäre es wieder einer von denen die den pc einfach schlecht reden wollen ec..


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2017)

Hehe, scheint aus Deinem Konsolen-Forum zu sein, schließlich führt er einen 10 Jahre alten Chip an.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Hehe, scheint aus Deinem Konsolen-Forum zu sein, schließlich führt er einen 10 Jahre alten Chip an.



mein ist es nicht hehe ich bin in verschiedenen Foren ja ...aber am meisten eigentlich hier weil es einfach gesitteter zugeht und ich eben auch gleichgesinnte habe ...wohingegen bei Konsolen Spielern leider wir Pc gamer wie Außerirdische betrachtet werden und leider eben auch sehr oft aufgezogen werden und auf mein Kanal hab ich eben gewisse trolle die die vergleiche nicht leiden können aber da ich eben gerne die unterscheide vergleiche muss ich damit wohl Leben 

Da mich technik aber im generellen begeistert bin ich eben auch auf anderen foren da eben hier nicht alle News zb zu Konsolen erscheinen...ich aber das tema doch sehr interessant finde besonders weil ja auch Ms ihre games nun auf pc anbietet 

leider verstehe ich bei gewissen Sachen nicht genug...zwar arbeite ich mit pc (verkauf und Konfiguration)aber gewisse Themen sind eben eine andre Liga und dort bin ich einfach nicht informiert 

aber genau darum gibt es ja verschiedene Menschen mit verschiedenen Interessen und dies wiederum findet man eben genau in solchen Foren wie hier


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST!*
> 
> Anlässlich des Internationalen Welt-Krebs-Tages starten wir ab dem 04.02.2017 eine 7-tägige Falt-Aktion. Wir bitten die gesamte Community von PCGH mit uns in dieser Woche speziell gegen den Krebs zu falten. Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten gemacht und erste Ergebnisse sind binnen weniger Stunden sichtbar.
> 
> ...



... in 5 Tagen gehts los! Ran an die Rechner!


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Januar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> ... in 5 Tagen gehts los! Ran an die Rechner!



bin schon Start klar


----------



## Todesklinge (31. Januar 2017)

Ist das für Bitcoin farmen oder wie?


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Januar 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ist das für Bitcoin farmen oder wie?



Nein, es geht dabei um die Medizinforschung. Steht alles genauer erklärt im letzten Link in meinem Startbeitrag.


----------



## Shutterfly (1. Februar 2017)

Nabend, kurze Frage in die Runde: Amazon bietet mir derzeit eine MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G für 448 Euro an. Derzeit nutze ich eine GTX 970 von Zotac. Wie findet ihr den Preis für die MSI? Sie spricht mich eigentlich schon an, da ich eine möglichst leise Karte suche, welche maximal 2 Slots belegt.


----------



## LaCain1337 (1. Februar 2017)

Preis ist gut für neue Neue Karte + free versand   selbst bei geizhals.de  gibt es sie nicht wirklich billiger. Un man hat 30 tage rückgabe recht 
Kühlung von msi  ist ja recht gut von daher denk mal genau das was du suchst


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Februar 2017)

Leider war der Preis bei Amazon innerhalb weniger Stunden wieder geändert. Ärgert mich etwas, hätte sofort zuschlagen sollen. Nun sind es fast 480 Euro.


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST!*
> 
> Anlässlich des Internationalen Welt-Krebs-Tages starten wir ab dem 04.02.2017 eine 7-tägige Falt-Aktion. Wir bitten die gesamte Community von PCGH mit uns in dieser Woche speziell gegen den Krebs zu falten. Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten gemacht und erste Ergebnisse sind binnen weniger Stunden sichtbar.
> 
> ...



... in 2 Tagen gehts los! Ran an die Rechner!


----------



## LaCain1337 (4. Februar 2017)

@Shutterfly  bei MF kostet die karte 468€  derzeit + game key   und nachts free versand is doch gut.

Oder Etwas Geld drauflegen ca 200€ und 1080 g1( die msi in 1080er karte kostet ca 230€ aufpreis)  Holen, damit macht man auch nix falsch mit denk ich ^^

Ich kann mich net so wirklich entscheiden   hab ne 1070 wollt ne bessere als 980 ti aber nun denke ich das eine 1080 besser wäre
und  wollt 1080 g1 oder Zotac mini  die MSI wäre mir da etwas zu teuer


----------



## Shutterfly (5. Februar 2017)

LaCain1337 schrieb:


> @Shutterfly  bei MF kostet die karte 468€  derzeit + game key   und nachts free versand is doch gut.



Jo ich weiß. Die Games interessieren mich jedoch nicht wirklich und 468 Euro ist mir bei einer GTX 970 dann doch noch etwas zu viel. Außerdem bin ich so gar kein Freund von MF. So viel schlechtes davon gehört und erlebt 

1080 ist mir zu viel Aufschlag für zu wenig Leistung. Ich zahle nicht 142%  für 108% Leistung im Vergleich zu GTX 1070. Diesen "Ich will unbedingt noch mehr und blute dafür richtig" Aufschlag bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen. Für mich wäre die 1080 definitiv falsch 

Warte einfach mal weiter ab und beobachte den Markt.


----------



## rph11 (6. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

kurze Frage an die Runde:

Hab spontan heute Nacht bei dieser MediaMarkt-Aktion zugeschlagen und mir eine GTX 1070 Gainward Phoenix bestellt. Nicht die GS, sondern die "normale".
Inzwischen stell ich mir aber die Frage, ob das überhaupt alles so glatt geht mit meinem System (vor allem Netzteil).

Bisher habe ich folgendes verbaut:

450W Cooler Master GM Series Modular vom Februar letzten Jahres
i5 4460
r9 380 4gb
h97 anniversary
cooltek Antiphon Gehäuse

Reicht da das Netzteil aus? Ist die Custom im Vergleich zu den anderen 1070 ganz gut? Jo ich weiss, man hätte sich auch vorher informieren können aber das musste schnell gehen. shame on me


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2017)

Passt, die GTX 1070 verbraucht sogar weniger als die 380 und ja das Modell von Gainward ist auch super, also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## rph11 (6. Februar 2017)

Dann bin ich glücklich, vielen Dank .


----------



## Duvar (6. Februar 2017)

Kannst ja auch die Karte optimieren und hier Anhand meiner Verbrauchsmessungen kannst du mal sehen, was das Ganze so bringt bzw bringen kann. 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Verbrauch des kompletten PCs so niedrig sein kann und das bei dieser Leistung...
GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?


----------



## ironiro (6. Februar 2017)

@rph11 und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der bei der MM Aktion nicht widerstehen konnte.  
Hab mir die inno3D 1080 iChill x3 gegönnt. Ich hoffe das war eine gute Entscheidung, aber ich konnte bis jetzt nicht negatives über die Karte finden.


----------



## rph11 (6. Februar 2017)

Da waren echte Schnäppchen möglich  Ich wünsche dir viel Spass mit deiner Karte  Weiss leider auch nicht mehr als du 

Danke Duvar, das werde ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Februar 2017)

Wieviel habt ihr denn bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf 
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit der Karte!


----------



## Heroman_overall (6. Februar 2017)

Ich hab meine Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock kürzlich im Frühmorgen Shopping (Montags, 5Uhr) für 580€ auf Mindfactory ergattert. Eine Stunde später als ich auf der Arbeit gewesen bin, war der Preis schon wieder um 60€ auf 640€ angehoben, wo sie meistens zu finden ist. Für den Preis war es mir recht und schlechter ist die Karte auch nicht als andere, wo man nochmal 100-200€ mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Doggycat (6. Februar 2017)

Servus welche 1070er haben eigentlich alle noch das Referenz pcb für wakü?


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2017)

Doggycat schrieb:


> Servus welche 1070er haben eigentlich alle noch das Referenz pcb für wakü?



GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0
hier bitte, da kannst du nachschauen welche des Referenz haben und auch welche Blöcke drauf passen


----------



## ironiro (6. Februar 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Wieviel habt ihr denn bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf
> Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit der Karte!



Ich hab für meine iChill 1080 x2 550€ gezahlt. 
Ich hab gerade aber auch gesehen, dass es die für etwas weniger auch noch auf amazon UK gibt. 

EDIT: 
Hier gibts die Karte für 15€ weniger. 
amazon. co.uk/gp/product/B01MXE1BCX

hab ein Leerzeichen eingefügt ,weil ich nicht weiß wie die Forenregeln sind was Links zu anderen Webseiten angeht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2017)

ironiro schrieb:


> Ich hab für meine iChill 1080 x2 550€ gezahlt.
> Ich hab gerade aber auch gesehen, dass es die für etwas weniger auch noch auf amazon UK gibt.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Karte?

Über Inno3D nicht viel positives / negatives gelesen.

Gruß, mm


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo. 
Was meint ihr. Wird die 1070 GTX bald mal etwas günstiger oder wird sie noch lange auf dem niveau bleiben.
Ich könnte die Asus Strix zwar für 440€ Neu bekommen. Aber ich finde den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt.
die 970 ist ja nach etwa 1,5 - 2 Jahren auch stark im Preis gefallen.

Anmerkung- ich könnte mir die Karte zig mal kaufen, es geht nicht darum irgenwas zu kaufen.
Es geht nur darum ob jemand ein "Schema" hat wann und ob die Preise  Fallen werden!
Für eine 980ti muss man ja unglaublicherweise immer noch 500 Euro bezahlen Das wird wohl bis zum Auslauf dieses Modells auch nicht weniger.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2017)

Die Preise fallen sicher erst mit Vega bzw. dem Pascal Refresh, denke ich zumindest. Aber dann kannst du auch gleich auf den Refresh warten.

Eine 980i kauft man nur noch gebraucht, aber selbst dann bist du gut über 300€. Aber immerhin, etwa 100€ zur 1070 gespart und etwa die gleiche Leistung.


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Februar 2017)

Die 980ti gabs bei Erscheinen von Pascal für unter 350 Euro. Wer die jetzt noch neu kauft ist selber Schuld.


----------



## ironiro (6. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Karte?
> 
> Über Inno3D nicht viel positives / negatives gelesen.
> 
> Gruß, mm



Ich hab die Karte erst letzte Nacht bestellt und werde wohl nicht vor nächster Woche in den Genuss kommen das Ding einzubauen, aber was ich so gelesen hab gehört sie zu den oberen 1080 Modellen, wobei bei es bei der 1080 allgemein nicht soviele Unterschiede geben soll was Hersteller angeht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Februar 2017)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock kürzlich im Frühmorgen Shopping (Montags, 5Uhr) für 580€ auf Mindfactory ergattert. Eine Stunde später als ich auf der Arbeit gewesen bin, war der Preis schon wieder um 60€ auf 640€ angehoben, wo sie meistens zu finden ist. Für den Preis war es mir recht und schlechter ist die Karte auch nicht als andere, wo man nochmal 100-200€ mehr bezahlt.



Die Karte mit der besten Kühllösung der GTX1080 Riege als "nicht schlechter" zu bezeichnen ... 

Gratuliere zum Schnäppchen. 
Ich habe im August noch 757 € bezahlt und davon keinen Cent bereut.


----------



## Heroman_overall (7. Februar 2017)

Da hast du recht "FortuneHunter", dass war doch etwas untertrieben von mir. Aber es gibt ja doch noch zahlreiche Modelle der GTX 1080, welche für über 700€ zu haben sind und trotzdem nicht viel besser machen. Bin sehr zufrieden und bereue den Kauf ebenfalls nicht. Meine Karte läuft aktuell mit 0,850V bei 1810Mhz Core- und 5970Mhz Speichertakt. Der Verbrauch liegt bei The Witcher 3 bei ca. 130Watt bei der Karte (Quad HD) was hervorragend ist, sofern das Powertarget alles korrekt anzeigt. Wenn ich die Karte nun auf 2100Mhz Coretakt (1,050V) anhebe, bekomme ich nur 6 FPS mehr heraus bei ca. 80Watt höherem Verbrauch.  Dadurch ist die Karte sehr leise und trotzdem schnell und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bald Geburtstag und da meinte meine Frau, ich soll mir einfach eine Grafikkarte oder was anderes aussuchen : )
Dazu gibt's dann noch ein weiteres Geschenk welches sie aussucht 

Jetzt möchte ich nicht noch einen weiteren _"welche GTX 10xx soll ich kaufen_-Thread erstellen, weshalb ich mich hier an euch wende..



1. Wann ist der nächste "grüne Wurf" geplant? (Nachfolger der 1070 / 1080!)

2. Macht es "Sinn" sich jetzt noch eine 1070 zu kaufen oder kommt in 1-3 Monaten eine Karte welche für 400-500 Euro wesentlich mehr bietet.

3. Stimmt es dass es keine 1080Ti geben wird?

4. Welche 1070 / 1080 würdet ihr empfehlen?
    Ich denke dass alle leiser sind als meine aktuelle R9 290 Vapor-X welche _immer_ 78-80 Grad beim zocken hat.



Danke für euren Support!


----------



## HisN (8. Februar 2017)

Spätestens 2018 kommt Volta.
Zwischen heute und 2018 gibts den Refresh.
Solange AMD nix zeigt, hat NV keine Eile.
Ob es eine 1080TI gibt, das weiß nur NV, und wenn Du keine 1080er bezahlen möchtest, dann wirst Du erst recht keine 1080TI bezahlen wollen, die wird nämlich teurer sein.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Februar 2017)

@FortuneHunter


> Ich habe im August noch 757 € bezahlt und davon keinen Cent bereut.


Ich im Juni ~20€ mehr & meine Graka "geht bald in das 2. Jahr" & ich liebe die Perle. 1x "richtig latzen" und man ist idR wunschlos glücklich(^^) ....

@armer_der_erste
Ich kann mich da HisN nur anschließen & wenn es "günstig sein soll", dann wärst Du mit einer 1070er mMn gut bedient. Ich denke auch mal, speziell im Bereich "Preisplatzierung & HBM2 Speicher" wird AMD vermutlich mit Vega nicht groß Spielraum haben.
Aber in ~3-4 Monate weiß man mehr u. dann auch vermutlich über kommende Grakas von NV. Daddelst Du schon glücklich oder wartest Du noch?^^


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2017)

Warte auf Vega mit deinem Free Sync Monitor.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Februar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Warte auf Vega mit deinem Free Sync Monitor.



Aber wer kann schon sagen wann es endlich soweit ist 

& ich heute einen Kunden für meine 290, welcher 165€ bezahlen würde. 
Guter Preis?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Februar 2017)

FS ist ein Argument & auch die Range (40-144) ist zufriedenstellend. Alternativ einfach die Settings/Einstellungen entsprechend anpassen und dann könntest ggf. die Wartezeit bis Vega-Release mit deiner 290er (gut?) überbrücken.
Ich denke mal, Mai/Juni weiß man näheres & ~ab Sommer wird es vermutlich auch gute Customversionen geben (können). Die Monate wirst auch noch überbrücken können ...oder ...


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2017)

Preis ist ok, nur würde ich dennoch wegen dem Monitor bei AMD bleiben wollen, also würde es nur eine 480 werden und die MSI kostet 240€.
Wenn dir die 75€ nicht weh tun, käme nur die in Frage meiner Meinung nach. FPS technisch würdest du halt kaum einen sonderlich großen Sprung machen, nur weniger verbrauchen und 8GB VRAM halt.
Hast so lange gewartet, jetzt musst du es durchziehen. Eine 1070 hättest du dir vor einem halben Jahr zulegen sollen, der Zug ist abgefahren mMn^^


----------



## Karotte81 (9. Februar 2017)

Witzig, wie es sich hier alle schön reden astronomische Preise für ihre 1080 gezahlt zu haben und darauf fast noch stolz sind  

Und warum soll es sinnlos sein jetzt Karte xyz zu kaufen? Auf andere Karten wartet man immer und wenn man jetzt Leistung braucht, bringt es nix auf die nächste Gen zu warten. Oder AMDs Vega. 
Man kann Grafikkarten übrigens auch verkaufen, vor allem als informierter Mensch dann auch rechtzeitig vor neuen Karten oder zum Release derer. Gute Preise werden dann sicher auch noch gezahlt, für ne GPU die vllt n halbes Jahr alt ist. 

Also kauf dir jetzt was wenn du jetzt was brauchst. Und wenn dsnn plötzlich die neue Superkarte released wurde, verkaufste die jetzige halt wieder. 

Und der wichtigste Punkt, warten macht absolut gar keinen Spaß


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

> Witzig, wie es sich hier alle schön reden astronomische Preise...


Sagte der GTX1070-User ...
Ich bin froh, dass ich im Sommer 2016 "zugeschlagen" habe & nicht ein Jahr früher. Was kostete nochmals eine FuryX oder GTX980TI bei Einführung/Release?
Es ist doch immer wieder gleich, egal welches Jahr und vor allem bei taufrischer Hardware. Wer diesen Zyklus für einen gewissen Zeitraum nicht mehr mitmachen möchte, kann sich natürlich auch eine schöne, dicke 4K-Glotze + entsprechende Konsole gönnen & der wird auch glücklich.^^
Ansonsten kann ich mich Dir nur anschließen ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2017)

Da gehen ja die Meinungen weit auseinander 

Meine 290 reicht gerade noch so.
Anderseits bekäme ich für ~200€ Cash eine GTX 1070.
Für meine 290 bekomme ich 165€ und den Key welcher beim kauf einer GTX 1070 / 1080 dabei ist, ist auch 35€ wert.

Ich muss sagen am meisten spricht mich dieses Modell an: KFA² GeForce GTX 1070 EX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Zu der Karte liest man hauptsächlich nur positive Kritik.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

Ich kenne jetzt die Graka nicht, aber liest sich alles soweit solide & die Userbewertungen (überflogen), abzüglich des "New-Toy-Syndroms", überzeugen ebenfalls. 
Für "deinen Schluckspecht & Heizer" bekommst jetzt noch einige €, aber das kann sich ab ~Mai/Juni auch ändern.^^ Ich denke mal, eine 1070er ist eine gute Wahl & Du wirst Dich zu deiner 290er auch signifikant verbessern ...


----------



## Karotte81 (9. Februar 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Sagte der GTX1070-User ...



Haha, mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass ich meinen (evtl viel zu teuren) Einkaufspreis nicht herausposaune und mit freudigen Smileys garniere  

@Amer
Die KFA² hatte ich auch schon. Etwas schwächere Kühlleistung(wir sprechen hier von ein paar Grad, die überhaupt keine Auswirkung haben, da es sich alles mehr als deutlich innerhalb sämtlicher Spezifikationen bewegt) als bei manch namenhafterem Modell, ansonsten eine flotte, hübsche Karte die den anderen in nix nachsteht. Ist definitiv der beste P/L Deal für die 1070er. Für um die 400 bekommst du die Standard Version die man easy auf die OC Variante hochflashen kann. Oder es direkt im Afterburner machen(ohne Garantieverlust). Falls du ein Temperatur Freak bist, kannst du dir auch immer noch nen Artic Kühler draufpacken, das geht bei der Kfa, hatte ich mal iwann in Erfahrung gebracht. Oder kaufst dir ne Palit/Gainward, damit machst du auch nichts falsch, hast aber einen etwas höheren Einstiegspreis. 

Mit der Karte machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2017)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Haha, mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass ich meinen (evtl viel zu teuren) Einkaufspreis nicht herausposaune und mit freudigen Smileys garniere
> 
> @Amer
> Die KFA² hatte ich auch schon. Etwas schwächere Kühlleistung(wir sprechen hier von ein paar Grad, die überhaupt keine Auswirkung haben, da es sich alles mehr als deutlich innerhalb sämtlicher Spezifikationen bewegt) als bei manch namenhafterem Modell, ansonsten eine flotte, hübsche Karte die den anderen in nix nachsteht. Ist definitiv der beste P/L Deal für die 1070er. Für um die 400 bekommst du die Standard Version die man easy auf die OC Variante hochflashen kann. Oder es direkt im Afterburner machen(ohne Garantieverlust). Falls du ein Temperatur Freak bist, kannst du dir auch immer noch nen Artic Kühler draufpacken, das geht bei der Kfa, hatte ich mal iwann in Erfahrung gebracht. Oder kaufst dir ne Palit/Gainward, damit machst du auch nichts falsch, hast aber einen etwas höheren Einstiegspreis.
> ...



Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!
Nein, ich bin kein Temperatur / Silent - Freak 
Denke die werden alle kühler und leiser als meine R9 290 Vapor-x sein.
Die ist nämlich immer 80 Grad warm beim zocken.


----------



## Karotte81 (9. Februar 2017)

So um die 73° max, aber dass auch nur unter dauerhafter Vollauslastung. Und selbst das ist völlig bedenkenlos. I.d.R. wird sie sicher um Ende 50, Anfang 60 rumpendeln, je nach Spiel(und Auslastung)eben.

PS: Du hast glaub zwei Gefällt mir Benachrichtungen bekommen...wollte auf "zitieren" klicken, habe aber ausversehen auf "Gefällt mir" gedrückt...wollte ich aber gar nicht...wieder rückgängig...aber dann dachte ich mir, ach komm, is doch auch gemein


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

@Karotte
Lass uns doch die Freude (Du Miesepeter^^) ...und lass uns unsere Freude bitte auch mit Smilies garnieren!


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2017)

Danke für den ganzen Input.
Wisst ihr ob Nvidia was für 2017 geplant hat?
Möchte ungern jetzt eine "alte" 1070 / 1080 kaufen


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Danke für den ganzen Input.
> Wisst ihr ob Nvidia was für 2017 geplant hat?
> Möchte ungern jetzt eine "alte" 1070 / 1080 kaufen



gemunkelt wurde doch wegen 1080ti


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2017)

Hab vorhin mit dem CEO geredet, er sagte, ja wir wollen noch einen Pascal refresh raushauen demnächst.
Die überarbeitete 1070/2070 wird dann in etwa so stark wie die aktuelle 1080.


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2017)

Und egal wann Du etwas kaufst, es ist schon immer der nächste Schritt am Horizont.
Egal wie lange Du wartest. Es ist immer das gleiche Spiel


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2017)

Verfluchter Teufelskreis 

Andere Frage:
Warum gibt es zur KFA 1070 so viele Bewertungen bei Amazon und nur drei zur 1080? 

Soll ja ein grundsolides Kärtchen sein


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (9. Februar 2017)

Misst meine gtx 1070 ist alt🤔 Sarkasmus off....


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Verfluchter Teufelskreis
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Warum gibt es zur KFA 1070 so viele Bewertungen bei Amazon und nur drei zur 1080?
> ...



Nun - GTX1070-Käufer dürften in der Anzahl die GTX1080-Käufer um den Faktor 10-20 übertreffen. Dann nimm noch die Leutchen die bereit sind eine Rezension zu schreiben und du hast deine Antwort. 



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Witzig, wie es sich hier alle schön reden  astronomische Preise für ihre 1080 gezahlt zu haben und darauf fast noch  stolz sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso sollte ich mir was schön reden. Ich habe den Preis bezahlt, der mir angemessen erschien und ein Sidegrade auf eine GTX1070 erschien mir für nur 2 GByte mehr VRAM wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Februar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Was meint ihr. Wird die 1070 GTX bald mal etwas günstiger oder wird sie noch lange auf dem niveau bleiben.
> Ich könnte die Asus Strix zwar für 440€ Neu bekommen. Aber ich finde den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt.
> die 970 ist ja nach etwa 1,5 - 2 Jahren auch stark im Preis gefallen.



Zum Release (Oktober 2014) kam die ab ca. 320 Euro auf den Markt. 
Bis zu Pascal (Mai/Juni) bzw. der  GTX 1060/RX 480 (Juni/Juli 2016) ist die auch auf dem Niveau geblieben. : ugly:

Ansonsten hätte ich meine alte wohl schlecht noch für 240 € verkloppen können. 

Mann kann u. a. unter Geizhals/Preisvergleich.de wunderbar den Preis-Zyklus verfolgen und da sieht man das dieser erst mit erscheinen von Pascal im Mai bzw dann im Juni/Juli mit der RX 480 eingebrochen ist. Das Selbe wird bei der GTX 1070/1080 frühstens erst zum Release von Vega passieren.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

ich wurde gestern von meiner Frau gezwungen mir die 1080 zu bestellen 

Viele Tests gelesen und mich schlussendlich für die *KFA² Geforce GTX 1080 EXOC* entschieden


----------



## HisN (10. Februar 2017)

Gibt schlimmere Frauen^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

Das kannst du laut sagen HisN 

Jetzt frage ich die OC-Meister unter euch: Wie viel Prozent Mehrleistung _kann es bestenfalls_ bringen meine 1080 zu übertaten?

Ich hatte noch nie eine Nvidia GPU - weshalb ich da noch relativ unwissend bin.

Bei meiner 290 hat es so gut wie nichts gebracht. Ok, die Karte hat auch nie mehr wie 50-70 MHz zugelassen.

*& noch was: um wie viel FPS Unterscheiden sich die KFA² 1080 EX OC zu der stärksten 1080?*

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand die passende Antwort liefern könnte.

Danke Euch


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Schau mal in Duvars Thread. Das ist viel interessanter finde ich. Da werden die Karten undervoltet und wenn möglich noch übertaktet: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?

Natürlich kannst du auch auf Teufel komm raus 2,2GHz versuchen zu erreichen, aber ich finde die Stromsparmethode viel interessanter 

Die schnellste 1080 hat glaube ich etwa 150MHz mehr Takt als deine. Aber wie viel mehr Leistung das ist?  10% vllt?


----------



## HisN (10. Februar 2017)

Der Chip ist in der Regel bei 2.1Ghz am Ende.
Mehr ist Glück, weniger kann auch passieren. 
Mit Wasser sind die 2.1Ghz wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> *Jetzt frage ich die OC-Meister unter euch: Wie viel Prozent Mehrleistung kann es bestenfalls bringen meine 1080 zu übertaten?*
> 
> *& noch was: um wie viel FPS Unterscheiden sich die KFA² 1080 EX OC zu der stärksten 1080?*



Kann jemand dieses "Rätsel" lösen?


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2017)

Hättest ruhig noch 39€ drauflegen können und die Jetstream nehmen können^^ 
Wie dem auch sei, 10%-15% mehr FPS sind schon drin per OC nur würde ich eher den sweet spot suchen, als den max möglichen Takt.
Kannst mal die letzten Seiten in diesem Thread lesen, darin sind die Antworten enthalten, nach denen du suchst bzw suchen wirst demnächst: 

GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hättest ruhig noch 39€ drauflegen können und die Jetstream nehmen können^^
> Wie dem auch sei, 10%-15% mehr FPS sind schon drin per OC nur würde ich eher den sweet spot suchen, als den max möglichen Takt.
> Kannst mal die letzten Seiten in diesem Thread lesen, darin sind die Antworten enthalten, nach denen du suchst bzw suchen wirst demnächst:
> 
> GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?



Welche von denen meinst du und *wozu* eigentlich?
PCIe mit Hersteller: Palit, GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): GTX 1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Wenn ich mir die Verkaufszahlen auf MF ansehe: GTX 1080 -> GeForce GTX für Gaming -> Grafikkarten

Dann gehört die KFA² zu den TOP 5 der 1080


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2017)

Ok in deinem Fall für Österreich wäre es wohl die hier Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Wären dann wohl rund 50€ Aufpreis und schon zu viel vllt^^

Wie auch immer, wenn deine Karte da ist tunen wir die erstmal mit weniger Spannung und dann mal sehen wie zufrieden du sein wirst.
Die Jetstream wäre wohl kaum hörbar und bei rund 50°C rum^^ Die ExOc wird vllt 15-20°C mehr auf dem Tacho haben bei selber Lautheit.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

Die hab ich auch entdeckt.

Aber was kann die mehr / besser wofür es sich lohnen würde 40€ mehr zu investieren.

Habe / Hatte echt kein Budget-Limit da mein Geburtstagsgeschenk aber ich kaufe eher Vernünftig : )


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dann gehört die KFA² zu den TOP 5 der 1080



Ja klar, ist ja auch die Günstigste. Günstige Sachen sind zusammen mit den Artikeln, die dafür bekannt sind "gut zu sein" immer weit vorn


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2017)

Die Jetstream/Gamerock/Phönix Kühlung ist halt sehr sehr gut. Also die dicken Klopper von Palit/Gainward.
Preislich ist die Jetstream am besten, deswegen habe ich die empfohlen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

Was ist eigentlich mit der GTX Aktion?

Hier zum Beispiel wird es erwähnt:
Gainward GeForce GTX1080 8GB Phoenix OC GLH: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bei der KFA und einigen anderen Herstellern nicht:
KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EXOC PCI-E Gaming-Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bedeutet das ich kann mich mit der KFA nicht anmelden zur Aktion?


Edit:
Sehe jetzt bei der Phoenix steht es auch nicht mehr.
Aber dafür hier: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 NEB1080T15P2G GameRock: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Karotte81 (10. Februar 2017)

Die beste Kühllösung hat immer noch Zotac und Palit 20° kühler als die Kfa, im Leben nicht. Hatte beide Karten hier, der Unterschied ist bei Volllast nicht so riesig. Bei weitem nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Objektiv gesehen haben wohl alle Karten mit vorinstalliertem Wasserkühler die beste Kühllösung  Ja sorry, der musste jetzt sein (weiß natürlich was du meinst)


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Die beste Kühllösung hat immer noch Zotac und Palit 20° kühler als die Kfa, im Leben nicht. Hatte beide Karten hier, der Unterschied ist bei Volllast nicht so riesig. Bei weitem nicht.



War das ironisch gemeint? xD

Du hattest die KFA - wird die wärmer als 70-75 Grad beim zocken?


----------



## wdkhifi (10. Februar 2017)

Also ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auch in Besitz einer GTX 1070 Palit Gamerock Premium und ich muss sagen ich bin absolut begeistert von der Kühlung dieser Karte.
TDP leicht angehoben, 100Mhz OverClock und meine Karte schnurrt den FurMark Stresstest in 4k mit max. 60° bei 33% Fan-Speed. Quasi Unhörbar und hält konstant ihre 2088Mhz. Wahnsinn diese Karte *-*


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

Jetzt habt ihr mich verunsichert 

KFA, GameRock, Phoenix .. ?!


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Ach mach dir doch keinen Kopf. GameRock und Phoenix ist das Gleiche und die KFA spielt etwa in der gleichen Liga. SO schwer ist der 1080er Chip nun auch nicht zu kühlen, nen richtigen "Griff ins Klo" gibt's da nicht.


----------



## wdkhifi (10. Februar 2017)

Gamerock!


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ach mach dir doch keinen Kopf. GameRock und Phoenix ist das Gleiche und die KFA spielt etwa in der gleichen Liga. SO schwer ist der 1080er Chip nun auch nicht zu kühlen, nen richtigen "Griff ins Klo" gibt's da nicht.



Das denke ich mir auch.

Vor allem, JEDE neue ist leiser und kühler wie meine 290 

Was mich nur ärgert: Karte über Amazon gekauft und da gibt's die Aktion (Gratis For Honor oder GR Wildlands) bei Kauf der GameRock  .. ?!

Annahme verweigern & woanders bestellen?


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2017)

... eine kurze Frage zum Thema GTX1070 Speicher non Samsung: Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit den speziellen Biosen für diese gemacht?


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch.
> 
> Vor allem, JEDE neue ist leiser und kühler wie meine 290
> 
> ...



Stornieren, wenn sie noch nicht auf dem Weg zu dir ist.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... eine kurze Frage zum Thema GTX1070 Speicher non Samsung: Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit den speziellen Biosen für diese gemacht?



Also mein Speicher (Micron) taktet sich höher als der Samsung Speicher davor (EVGA FTW Bios).
Konnte mir max +880MHz Speichertakt Benchen (Firestrike Ultra), Heaven zB lief nicht mit dem Takt.
Meine Karte kam aber schon mit dem überarbeiteten Bios zu mir, weiß also nicht ob vorher nachher sich was sonderlich geändert hat. (Laut Kommentaren einiger user schon)
Die konnten dann den Speicher ein wenig höher takten. 

Nochmal zur Gamerock Premium/Jetsream/Phönix, laut PCGH sind die stärker übertakteten Versionen Gamerock Premium/Phönix GLH leiser als die Zotac Karte, im Endeffekt sind die auf sehr ähnlichem Lvl.
Ich vermute jedoch, dass die KFA 1080, merklich lauter wird als die Brocken von Palit/Gainward, wenn man die Karten so einstellt, dass die den selben Takt erreichen und dasselbe Verbrauchen in etwa.
Deswegen sage ich, dass die KFA bei GLEICHER Lautstärke wie oben genannten, deutlich wärmer wird. Kannst du ja aber eventuell demnächst selber Testen wenn dir die KFA nicht zusagt und du die zurück schickst.

Laut PCGH Test:

Gamrock Premium 1080: Im Ernstfall 71°C bei nur 1,5 Sone
Zotac 1080 Amp Extreme: Im Ernstfall 75°C bei 1,9 Sone


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (11. Februar 2017)

also ich hab ja die 1070gtx von asus und die ist extrem Top was die wärme und Übertaktung betrifft


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

Heute kommt meine KFA 1080 und ich freue mich sehr auf dieses Stück Hardware 

Gestern mind. noch zwei Stunden den Kopf zerbrochen ob ich nicht doch lieber eine andere bestellen sollte.
Nein! Für 3-6 FPS mehr zahle ich bestimmt keine 20-80 Euro mehr.

Laut Reviews lässt sich die Karte sehr gut übertakten. Klar jeder Chip ist anders.
Aber warum nicht selbst Hand anlegen xD

Welchen Treiber sollte ich installieren?
Wird empfohlen _jeden_ neuen zu benutzen oder wie ist das bei NV?

Bei AMD habe ich alle 3-6 Monate mal den neuesten geladen.
Ich muss zugeben, ich hatte mit meiner 290 genau 1x einen Treiberabsturz in 30 (!) Monaten!


----------



## chaotium (11. Februar 2017)

Ich hab ne KFA980Ti HOF mit Wakü. Läuft stock mit 1450 MHZ.
Und dir karte lässt sich bis 1525 übertakten. Was aber die Spiele nicht mögen XD


----------



## blautemple (11. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Heute kommt meine KFA 1080 und ich freue mich sehr auf dieses Stück Hardware
> 
> Gestern mind. noch zwei Stunden den Kopf zerbrochen ob ich nicht doch lieber eine andere bestellen sollte.
> Nein! Für 3-6 FPS mehr zahle ich bestimmt keine 20-80 Euro mehr.
> ...



Ich würde die neuesten Treiber nicht direkt laden, sondern einfach ein paar Tage abwarten ob es gravierende Bugs gibt, wenn nichts berichtet wird installiere ich dann den neuesten


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

Aktuell habe ich den 376.60 (GeForce Hot Fix driver version 376.60 | NVIDIA) bei mir auf Windows 7 ohne Probleme laufen. Mein letztes aktuelles Game (Resident Evil 7) lief damit ohne Probleme. 
Vielleicht solltest du es ersteinmal damit versuchen und darauf aufbauen. 

Inzwischen scheinen die Hotfix-Treiber die "beste" Wahl zu sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

Was ist das der Unterschied zwischen Game Ready und einem Hot Fix Treiber?

& was war das, was ich letztens gelesen habe dass man sich (zukünftig) für NV treiber i-wo registrieren muss?
_Kann mich an den ganzen Inhalt nur kaum erinnern._


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

1. Game Ready - Treiber kommen meist zu einem neuen Spiel raus und die Hot Fix Treiber fixen dann die darin noch enthaltenen Fehler. 
Es gibt aber nicht zu jedem Treiber einen Hotfix. Dann gibt es noch die WHQL-Treiber, aber die nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Treiber sind. Sie kosten Nvidia nur Geld für die offizielle Lizensierung, sind aber kein Garant für fehlerfreie Funktion. Den das diese Treiber durch Microsoft geprüft werden wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

2. Bisher kannst du Treiber immer noch ohne Registrierung von der NVidia-Seite runterladen: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers
Nur wenn du Nvidia-Experience einsetzen möchtest, kommst du um eine Registrierung nicht drum rum. Es werden dabei aber nicht mehr Daten verlangt, als du schon hier für die Forumsanmeldung angeben musstest.

Viele machen einen riesen Wirbel um die Registrierung, setzen aber gleichzeitig Windows 10 ein. Die Registrierung ist natürlich ein gefundenes Fressen für AMD-Fanboys, die es auch gerne als Argument anführen. Das ganze natürlich aus dem Zusammenhang geriessen, denn wie gesagt ist es nur für Experience nötig.
Das liegt aber weniger an den Treiberdownloads, sondern mehr an den anderen Funktionen von Experience, die eine Serveranmeldung bei Nvidia erforderlich machen. Zum Beispiel die Funktion, dass du einen Freund einladen kannst, dir bei einer schwierigen Passage im Spiel zu helfen, obwohl er selbst das Spiel gar nicht besitzt.
Er streamt dann dein Spiel und spielt an deiner Stelle und diese Funktion läuft über die Server von Nvidia. Was natürlich für beide eine Anmeldung auf den Servern unumgänglich macht.

Da man die Treiber auch über Experience updaten kann, kam das Gerücht auf, dass eine Registrierung absolut notwendig ist wenn du Treiber downloaden willst.


----------



## blautemple (11. Februar 2017)

Registrieren musst du dich nur wenn du Geforce Experience nutzen möchtest, das ist aber unabhängig vom eigentlichen Treiber


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

Wie sehr kann man das glauben:

Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti - release date, specs, pricing and rumours | PCGamesN

1080 Ti im März ???


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2017)

Bestellste dann doch keine 1080er?
Dachte Du kaufst eher venünftig. Eine 1080er ist doch schon oberhalb von Vernünftig^^

Die Karte ist fertig. 
Wann sie kommt ist reine Strategie von NV.
Sie wird als Antwort auf AMD kommen .. und wenn AMD nix bringt ... dann eventuell gar nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Eine 1080er ist doch schon oberhalb von Vernünftig^^



Das sagt wer? 

Wenn die Ti wirkich schon in 4 Wochen verfügbar ist, dann bin ich jetzt echt verunsichert 

Kommt die Ka**e jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## blautemple (11. Februar 2017)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Brauchst du die Leistung jetzt, dann kauf jetzt, wenn nicht dann kauf nicht


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das sagt wer?
> 
> Wenn die Ti wirkich schon in 4 Wochen verfügbar ist, dann bin ich jetzt echt verunsichert
> 
> Kommt die Ka**e jetzt oder nicht?



HisN hat nie behauptet vernüftig zu kaufen. 

Was die Ti angeht ... Es war schon mal die Rede davon, dass sie vorgestellt wird. Damals hieß es noch: "Bestimmt auf der CES. Wäre ja ideal" etc. pp.  Rausgekommen ist es eine Vorstellung von Nvidia Shield in der verbesserten Version.
Vega soll erst im 2. Quartal kommen, daher wird die GTX1080Ti auch frühestens zu diesem Termin oder kurz vorher das Rampenlicht betreten, wenn sie überhaupt kommt.

Und über den Preis reden wir besser nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

Denke die geht für 899€ über die Theke. 

Nene, das passt schon.
War jetzt auch 2,5 Jahre mit der 290 zufrieden.
Denke die 1080 war eine gute Entscheidung : )


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Denke die geht für 899€ über die Theke.
> 
> Nene, das passt schon.
> War jetzt auch 2,5 Jahre mit der 290 zufrieden.
> Denke die 1080 war eine gute Entscheidung : )



Wenn ich schätzen müsste für 799 US$. Das würde ungefähr nach den letzten Preisaufschlägen für die GTX1080 (FE) und Titan X zum jeweiligen Vorgänger hinkommen... Dann wären wir bei ca. 950 € nach aktuellen Wechselkurs.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wenn ich schätzen müsste für 799 US$. Das würde ungefähr nach den letzten Preisaufschlägen für die GTX1080 (FE) und Titan X zum jeweiligen Vorgänger hinkommen... Dann wären wir bei ca. 950 € nach aktuellen Wechselkurs.



Mahlzeit und gute Nacht 


Andere Frage:
Möchte später meine 1080 out-of-the-box testen.

Womit teste ich am besten ob ich eine _gute_ erwischt habe?

Anschließend interessiert mich die 2 GHz-Marke 
& wie viel FPS mehr das übertakten bringt ..

Mann o Mann, das wird eine lange Nacht


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen würde ich vorschlagen: 

Unigine Heaven + Valley, 3D Mark und jedes Spiel, dass einen eingebauten Benchmark hat. Damit wäre es am einfachsten.
Zumal du dann auch einen Vergleich für den Overclock hast.

Es gibt ja hier im Forum den Benchmarkbereich. Wenn du dich an die dort veröffentlichen Vorgaben hälst hast du einen guten Vergleich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/29

Ach ja in Vorbereitung könntest du noch deine alte Karte benchen.

Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Auch würden mich Temperaturen und Lautstärkeeindruck von deiner neuen Karte interessieren.


----------



## Karotte81 (12. Februar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Laut PCGH Test:
> 
> Gamrock Premium 1080: Im Ernstfall 71°C bei nur 1,5 Sone
> Zotac 1080 Amp Extreme: Im Ernstfall 75°C bei 1,9 Sone



Klar, mit der Standardlüfterkurve, aber wer nutzt die schon? Die Zotac kühlt einfach mind gleichwertig und ist auch nicht lauter. Die ganzen Tests mit Werkseinstellungen und Samsung Speicher konnte man doch fast komplett in die Tonne treten, Angaben wie OC, Geräusch u Wärmeentwicklung stimmte teils gar nicht(Silizium Lotterie mit eingerechnet), eben u.a. wegen der der Standardlüfterkurve. Ich denke jeder hier hat seine Lüfterkurve angepasst, daher sind diese Tests einfach nicht aussagekräftig wie warm u laut die Karten wirklich werden.


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Klar, mit der Standardlüfterkurve, aber wer nutzt die schon? Die Zotac kühlt einfach mind gleichwertig und ist auch nicht lauter. Die ganzen Tests mit Werkseinstellungen und Samsung Speicher konnte man doch fast komplett in die Tonne treten, Angaben wie OC, Geräusch u Wärmeentwicklung stimmte teils gar nicht(Silizium Lotterie mit eingerechnet), eben u.a. wegen der der Standardlüfterkurve. Ich denke jeder hier hat seine Lüfterkurve angepasst, daher sind diese Tests einfach nicht aussagekräftig wie warm u laut die Karten wirklich werden.



Nicht jeder, da ich es nicht mag, wenn im Hintergrund ein Programm mitläuft, das mit manchen Spielen nicht kompatibel ist. Meine Karte ist Out of the Box leise und kühl. Außerdem, wie willst du durch die angepasste Lüfterkurve eine Karte die heißer und lauter ist kühler und leiser bekommen ... Das wäre ein physikalisches Wunder.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

Ich sage zu seiner Aussage mal vorsichtshalber, um sinnlosen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen: No Comment^^


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2017)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Klar, mit der Standardlüfterkurve, aber wer nutzt die schon? Die Zotac kühlt einfach mind gleichwertig und ist auch nicht lauter. Die ganzen Tests mit Werkseinstellungen und Samsung Speicher konnte man doch fast komplett in die Tonne treten, Angaben wie OC, Geräusch u Wärmeentwicklung stimmte teils gar nicht(Silizium Lotterie mit eingerechnet), eben u.a. wegen der der Standardlüfterkurve. Ich denke jeder hier hat seine Lüfterkurve angepasst, daher sind diese Tests einfach nicht aussagekräftig wie warm u laut die Karten wirklich werden.



Ich behaupte mal das fast jeder seine Karte mit den Standardwerten nutzt...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2017)

Also Tests sind sinnlos, da sie die Karten in ihrem Auslieferungszustand bewerten?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Die 1080 ist im Rechner 

Ohne Hand anzulegen schafft sie im Fire Strike 15934 Punkte.
Sie wurde im Extremfall 88 Grad heiß bei 1700-1800 RPM.

Sind die werte jetzt schlecht / mittel oder gut?

Leider hat sie Spulenfiepen, nicht extrem aber man hört es auch bei geschlossenem Gehäuse sehr leicht.

Was tun?


----------



## Karotte81 (12. Februar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nicht jeder, da ich es nicht mag, wenn im Hintergrund ein Programm mitläuft, das mit manchen Spielen nicht kompatibel ist. Meine Karte ist Out of the Box leise und kühl. Außerdem, wie willst du durch die angepasste Lüfterkurve eine Karte die heißer und lauter ist kühler und leiser bekommen ... Das wäre ein physikalisches Wunder.



Das hatten wir schon mit dem Programm. Ob nun 67 Prozesse in nem PC laufen oder 68, das ist doch eigentlich auch wurscht, aber ja, kann natürlich jeder handhaben wie man möchte. Und ich hatte, im Gegensatz zu dir, die Palit GameRock u die Zotac hier und mit beiden den gleichen Kram gespielt ,gemacht, Temps beobachtet und weder im Idle noch unter Volllast hängt die Palit die Zotac ab, bei angepasster Lüfterkurve. Im Gegenteil, im Idle (ob Lüfter aus oder 25%-30%) ist die Zotac kühler(geht bis auf 27° runter teilweise) und unter Last das selbe Spiel. Kann keine genauen Temps nennen, da ich mir sowas auch nicht aufschreibe, aber viele Werte die ich aus Tests entnommen habe stimmen einfach so nicht bzw. sind für jmd mit angepasster Lüfterkurve fürn Poppes. Ich war auch überrascht, aber ich habe keinen Grund etwas zu erfinden  Sicherlich habe ich nicht die exakt gleichen rpm Werte benutzt, da ich die Karten nicht parallel hier hatte, aber ich kann nichts schlechtes über das Kühlsystem der Zotac sagen u ich stimme eben nicht zu, das die Palit da besser ist. Und ich habe die Palit sicher nicht gekauft, nur um sagen zu können, ich hatte sie und sie ist doof  Ich finde sie von der Kühlleistung quasi identisch. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass die Zotac n Haufen mehr Strom verbrät, hat sie imho das effektivere Kühlsystem. Nicht umsonst ist sie ja der größte Ziegelstein von allen 

Mal davon ab, dass im Test ja die 1080er verglichen werden, auch wenn die ja angeblich baugleich sein sollen ... 

Sicherlich mögen Faktoren wie Raumtemperaturen da ne Rolle spielen, aber die es war sogar Sommer als ich die Zotac hatte u hier isses mal davon ab eh fast immer die gleiche Temperatur im Raum, also so ne große Rolle kann das nicht gespielt haben. 

Bei der Lautstärke mag sein dass mein Empfinden da nicht exakt genug ist, da ich grundsätzlich etwas weiter weg von meinem PC sitze, aber bei den Temps lege ich meine Hand für die Zotac ins Feuer. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das fast jeder seine Karte mit den Standardwerten nutzt...



Ich dachte das ist ein Extrem Forum? Daher nutzen hier bestimmt eher viele die angepasste Kurve.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also Tests sind sinnlos, da sie die Karten in ihrem Auslieferungszustand bewerten?



Und nein, natürlich sind die Tests nicht unaussagekräftig. Vor allem wenn man nichts verändert, wenn man das aber macht, sind die Ergebnisse einfach nicht vergleichbar. Demnach wäre die Zotac ja die absolute Vollkatastrophe u wird fast überall abgewertet wg der Lüfterkurve. Das dies 3 Klicks sind und auch das zucken bei vielen anderen Karten behebt, geschenkt ,da werden einfach alle Karten abgewertet. Dann ist die Lüfterkurve vllt auch einfach schlecht eingestellt, ergo höhere Temps als bei anderen Karten, wo die Kurve besser eingestellt ist. 

Und lies bitte richtig, ich habe begründet weshalb die Tests für mich teilweise völlig unbrauchbar waren. Schau dir mal die Werte bspw. der Zotac beim PCGH Test an. Ich komme an keine der Werte ran, nirgendwo, weder im positiven, noch im negativen. Mir ist schon klar wie das aussieht, der dumme neue User möchte anderen was vom Pferd erzählen  Aber Fakt ist doch, die Tests vieler Karten wurden mit Samsung Speicher gemacht. Dazu in was weiß ich für Testumgebungen. Und mit OC Ergebnissen, die niemals hinkommen können, selbst wenn sie den besten Chip der Welt u ich den Schlechtesten bekommen hätte. Ich verstehe es ja selber nicht so wirklich, aber als "Laie" ist das für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. 

Und um Gottes Willen, ich muss garantiert keine Marken verteidigen,da gibts sicherlich andere Menschen hier im Forum die da wesentlich engagierter bei der Sache sind.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich sage zu seiner Aussage mal vorsichtshalber, um sinnlosen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen: No Comment^^



Habe ich auch nicht erwartet, ausser OC Ergebnisse liest man von dir ja sonst eher wenig ^^
Aber mal davon ab, ich möchte auch keine Diskussion starten. Ich stehe eh auf verlorenem Posten gegen soviel geballte Kompetenz, Erfahrung und Testergebnisse. Es ist nur meine Meinung und meine Erfahrungen, die ich völlig neutral wiedergebe, ohne für oder gegen iwas zu sein.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> Die 1080 ist im Rechner
> 
> ...



Was heisst Extremfall genau? Firestrike ist der Grafikscore wichtig.
Könntest also erstmal Temps/FPS/subjektive Lautstärke/Fanspeed ermitteln, also notieren und dann vergleichen wir das Ganze mal optimiert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Hier ein Screenshot.



Duvar schrieb:


> Was heisst Extremfall genau? Firestrike ist der Grafikscore wichtig.
> Könntest also erstmal Temps/FPS/subjektive Lautstärke/Fanspeed ermitteln, also notieren und dann vergleichen wir das Ganze mal optimiert.



Welchen Test soll ich dafür durchlaufen lassen?

& wenn mir jemand (s)eine gute Lüfterkurve posten könnte wäre das nice.

Wenn ich die Lüfter auf Auto lasse gehen die im idle an / an alle paar Sekunden.
Zwar unhörbar, aber bestimmt auch nicht _gesund._


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hier ein Screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann hattest du den deine Maximaltemperatur? Was hast du bei der Gelegenheit laufen lassen?
Die Lüfterkurve eines anderen nutzt dir wenig, außer er hat die gleiche Karte wie Du. 

Was bei meiner Karte für angenehme Temperaturen sorgt, würde deine Karte wahrscheinlich zum verglühen bringen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

Extremfall ist bei dir ein Firestrike run?

Lass mal unter Belastungstests einen kompletten Firestrike Ultra Belastungstest laufen und schau dir alles an (Temps etc)
Der läuft 10min. Nebenher zB GPU Z offen lassen damit du die max Werte überprüfen kannst im Anschluss.

Lüfterkurve würde ich folgendermaßen einstellen:

Bis 40°C die Geschwindigkeit auswählen, welche für dich noch so gut wie unhörbar ist zB 600-700 RPM, musst du halt bei deiner Karte überprüfen, was von der Lautstärke her passt.
Ab 40°C würde ich direkt nach oben regeln und zwar zu dem Wert, welcher gut hörbar, aber nicht sonderlich störend ist. (Je nach dem ob du mit Headset etc zockst, kann der Wert variieren).
Diesen Wert würde ich dann bis zu deiner Höchstgrenze aufrecht erhalten, in meinem Fall sind das ab 40°C bis 64°C, 60% Fanspeed und von dort aus geht es aggressiv weiter.

Musst auch drauf achten, da ab gewissen Temperaturen der Boostclock um eine Stufe sinkt. Wenn du also nicht willst, dass der Takt droppt im zB 50er Bereich (der droppt auch vorher schon, aber im 50er Bereich auch),
dann musst du dementsprechend deine Kurve/Spannungen etc einstellen, damit es passt, kannst also nicht einfach meine Kurve übernehmen.
Meine Karte bleibt in Games (4K Witcher 3 etc) aber bei 49-51°C. Ich hab die Werte deswegen so gewählt, weil 40°C erreicht meine Karte nicht mit 25% Fanspeed (sind rund 670 RPM bei mir und 31°C beim surfen).
Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, 40°C+ sind bei mir zocken oder sonstiges was die Karte ordentlich belastet und dort habe ich den Wert gewählt, mit welchem ich absolut leben kann 60% Fanspeed=~1620 RPM.


Sieht zB ei mir folgendermaßen aus, kannst es jedoch bei dir je nach Gusto einstellen, weiß halt nicht wie gut/schlecht der Kühler ist/Umgebungstemps/Gehäuse usw.
Ich könnte alles deutlich leiser laufen lassen bzw so gut wie unhörbar unter Last, aber ein leises rauschen stört mich net.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lass mal unter Belastungstests einen kompletten Firestrike Ultra Belastungstest laufen und schau dir alles an (Temps etc)
> Der läuft 10min. Nebenher zB GPU Z offen lassen damit du die max Werte überprüfen kannst im Anschluss.



Gibt vielleicht nur eine Hürde ... Den Firestrike ULTRA gibt es nicht in der freien Version.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

10-15min Heaven tuns auch, muss ja kein xxxxx Furmark sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht hilft das, eben eine Runde BF1 gezockt.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

Schalte mal die Spannungsüberwachung frei in den MSI AB Settings, weil sehe die Spannungen net.
Weiß net ob es die selben sind wie bei einer 1070.
Soweit ich das sehe, wurde die Karte max 90°C heiß?


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

EDIT: Dieses sind die Werte, die meine Karte (ohne Anpassung der Lüfterkurve) in verschiedenen Szenarios erreicht:

Nach dem 2-maligen Durchlauf vom Valley-Benchmark (Einstellungen siehe Ergebnisscreen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark, nach dem 2. Durchlauf (Einstellungen anbei):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Durchlauf des Firestrike ULTRA-Stresstests:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

Wer meinte nochmal der Kühler der KFA wäre gut und würde nie im Leben 20°C Differenz erzeugen können, von der Lautstärke spreche ich erst gar nicht^^
Ich hab ja mit rund 15-20°C gerechnet, auf jeden Fall muss man hier tunen. Der Palit Tuner von FortuneHunter spielt natürlich in einer anderen Liga. Hattest doch die Palit Gamrock oder?
Muss dich halt mal an der Voltage Curve versuchen nun, siehe dazu wenigstens die letzten paar Seiten in meinem Thread.

Strg+F drücken beim MSI Afterburner und erstmal schauen welche max Taktraten du erreichst bei folgenden Spannungen:

0.8V
0.85V
0.9V
0.95V
1V

Dann können wir ungefähr sehen, was bei deiner Karte sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

Ja habe ich und heißer als 73°C bei noch angenehmen 1228 RPM kriege ich sie nicht. 
Dabei habe ich die Lüfterkurve nicht einmal angepackt.

87°C war das heißeste was ich bisher auf einer meiner Karten hatte und das war die EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ in Far Cry Primal. Da war sie aber auch schon bei 2600 RPM. Das ganze bei der Werksübertaktung ... Das hat mich dann bewogen mir die GTX1080 zu besorgen. Ich wollte nicht in jedem Spiel einen Sturm hören. Spiele ohne Headset.

Edit: Ich gehe jetzt mal eine wenig abkratzen (Battlefield 1), damit wir Vergleichswerte bekommen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Welche 1080 hast du genau?

Hier ein Foto von STRG + F


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

Schau erstmal welcher Takt mit 0,8V möglich ist, er hat die Palit Karte, der Gainward Kühler ist genauso gut.
Wie dem auch sei, lass erstmal deine 1080 überprüfen.
Du brauchst erstmal folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halte dazu (um es schnell einzustellen), die Strg Taste gedrückt und zieh den letzten Punkt bei 1200mV, unterhalb von 1500MHz (ausgehend von deinem Bild) und drücke danach Ok bzw den Haken beim MSI Afterburner.
Dann wird daraus ne Gerade, dann packst du den ersten Punkt welcher für 0,8V steht (800mV) und ziehst den mal auf 1700MHz hoch und bestätigst erneut, nun sollte deine Gerade bei 1700MHz anliegen.
Dann schaust du ob es stabil läuft, schnellen Firestrike Test von mir aus. Es sollten nun unter Last 0,8V anliegen bei 1700MHz.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schau erstmal welcher Takt mit 0,8V möglich ist, er hat die Palit Karte, der Gainward Kühler ist genauso gut.
> Wie dem auch sei, lass erstmal deine 1080 überprüfen.
> Du brauchst erstmal folgendes Bild:
> 
> ...



Hier bitte:

ich mach das Match in R6 fertig und dann teste ich mit Fire Strike.

Gut so?


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

Nee ist keine Gerade. Bei dir werden jetzt 0.931V anliegen bei knapp über 1700 MHz.
Es ist immer der höhste Spannungswert aktiv bis zu 1.05-1.065V, es sei denn du stellst PowerLimit auf max, dann geht es bis 1.093V.
Du musst also noch die 3 Werte senken (bei 0.931V/0.85V und 0,831V), beginnend beim höhsten Wert.

Edit: Am besten schreib hier weiter, da es offtopic ist hier GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

So zurück vom Schlachtfeld nach gefühlt 30 Toden (und wieder mal festgestellt, das Multiplayer nichts mehr für mich ist):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Karte: *Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock*


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Die hier: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich oder die Premium?

Sorry für OT guys.


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

Die, die du verlinkt hast ... "Premium" hätte ich dabeigeschrieben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Haben eure 1080 Spulenfiepen?
Würdet ihr sie deswegen zurückschicken?


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

Bei wie viel FPS und solange es nicht störend ist, würde ich sie nicht zurückschicken. 
Der Kühler wäre bei mir eher ein Tauschgrund, weil andere Kühler deutlich besser sind.
Teste jedoch erstmal deine Karte und erstell die Profile. 
Habe mein post im anderen Thread editiert, also bitte mal lesen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Haben eure 1080 Spulenfiepen?
> Würdet ihr sie deswegen zurückschicken?



Ja hat sie, wenn die sie 1000-2000 FPS erreicht.
 Zurückschicken deswegen: Nein. Aber diese FPS erreicht man außer in Menüs sowieso nicht.

Wann fängt deine den an zu fiepen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

Sobald ich im Spiel oder im Menü bin fiept sie.
Wenn ich den Fenstermodus aktiv habe, hört es sofort auf sobald ich mit ALT+Shift ein anderes Fenster auswähle.
Normal so?


----------



## MDJ (12. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Sobald ich im Spiel oder im Menü bin fiept sie.
> Wenn ich den Fenstermodus aktiv habe, hört es sofort auf sobald ich mit ALT+Shift ein anderes Fenster auswähle.
> Normal so?



Wieviel Frames hast du dort im Menü und im Spiel?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

MDJ schrieb:


> Wieviel Frames hast du dort im Menü und im Spiel?



Hörbar schon ab 50 Frames.
Nicht extrem aber ich nehme es war.
Hört sich wie ein leiser Rasierer an


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich möchte mir eine GTX1070 zulegen. Frage: Welcher Hersteller bzw. welche Karten haben aktuell noch Samsung RAM drauf? Wer weiß was zu berichten?

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## Doggycat (12. Februar 2017)

So wie ich es gehört habe besitzen alle neuen 1070er micron nur die FE und die ersten Modelle hatten samsung

hab mir jetzt au ne FE für 360 gekauft läuft auf 2050Mhz und 4800Mhz wassergekühlt wird nicht wärmer als 36grad


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2017)

... sprich den FE hat Samsung?


----------



## Doggycat (12. Februar 2017)

Ja richtig


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (14. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sprich den FE hat Samsung?



soweit ich weiß hat meine 1070gtx samsung!?!?

zumindest gpuz sagt auch das


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. Februar 2017)

Meine GTX1080 hat keinen Samsung-Speicher  weil es DDR5X nur von Micron gibt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Februar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Meine GTX1080 hat keinen Samsung-Speicher  weil es DDR5X nur von Micron gibt.



Lohnt sich das übertakten vom Speicher überhaupt bei einer GTX1080 mit ihrem GDDR5x ... Also ich habe da noch keinen wirklich Unterschied gemerkt ...
Evtl hat wer von euch mal andere Erfahrung gemacht ?!


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Februar 2017)

Bei mir ergab die Speicherübertaktung +-1FPS ob +200 oder +400.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. Februar 2017)

Da fragst du den falschen ... Ich habe weder Speicher noch Karte übertaktet. Betreibe sie so wie sie vom Hersteller gekommen ist und bin mit der Leistung in WQHD ganz zufrieden.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Februar 2017)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Bei mir ergab die Speicherübertaktung +-1FPS ob +200 oder +400.



So ähnlich habe ich das auch in Erinnerung 



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Da fragst du den falschen ... Ich habe weder Speicher noch Karte übertaktet. Betreibe sie so wie sie vom Hersteller gekommen ist und bin mit der Leistung in WQHD ganz zufrieden.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ... für 1080p / 1440p hat die Karte mehr als genug Power
Erst Richtung 4K kommt die Karte an ihre Grenzen


----------



## MDJ (15. Februar 2017)

Weis zufällig jemand, ob man eine GTX 1050Ti im Afterburner auch per Spannungskurve undervolten kann?


----------



## brooker (15. Februar 2017)

... das geht mit jeder Karte der Generation 10X0


----------



## chischko (15. Februar 2017)

MDJ schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand, ob man eine GTX 1050Ti im Afterburner auch per Spannungskurve undervolten kann?



Undervolting grundsätzlich ab Pascal... In deinem Fall also: Ja!

Edit: Brokkers Kommentar war etwas früher da... übersehen! Sorry Brooker, aber doppelt hält besser wie Du weißt


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Februar 2017)

Sollte noch jmd. auf der Jagd sein: Bei Caseking gibts derzeit die EVGA 1080 für 599 Euro:  EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5X


----------



## BosnaMaster (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Da ich ein glücklicher Besitzer eines WQHD Bildschirms mit 144 Hz bin, G Sync, dazu GTX 1070, frage ich mal was Ihr so für Einstellungen beim  Zocken verwendet. 

Nvidia Experince stellt alles auf UHD, deshalb habe ich die Auto Einstellung abgeschaltet. 

Momentan ist alles ausser Kantenglättung auf dem höchsten Einstellungen. Da ich nur zwei Games habe, bin frisch von ewig Konsole wieder auf PC. 

Wieviel Kantenglättung kann ich geben um ordentliche FPS zu haben, oder braucht man das bei wqhd nicht unbedingt?

Weitere Games kommen mit der Zeit sicherlich dazu , je nach Aktionen bei Steam ect. 

Momentan FPS Rainbow +- 100, CS GO weit über 200 fps. 

Es geht mir um einen Richtwert bei Kantenglättung +-.

Danke im Voraus...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (17. Februar 2017)

Da gibt es keine Richtwerte, probier es doch einfach aus. Wenn du mit den fps und der Optik zufrieden bist ist alles gut, wenn nicht musst du halt die Einstellungen halt so lange anpassen bis es dir passt


----------



## BosnaMaster (17. Februar 2017)

Jetzt sind es 4 Spiele xD, Tombraider und GTA V waren bei Steam Aktion. lol

@blautemple Danke werde ich mal ausprobieren. Ich komme von der PS 4, für mich sieht es jetzt schon wie ein Traum aus. lol 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meroveus (17. Februar 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es 4 Spiele xD, Tombraider...



Ich verwende bei RotTR einfach Downsampling (was ich herkömmlicher Kantenglättung eher bevorzuge) @ 4K, Settings sind auf Sehr hoch, pure Hair aus. Das ganze resultiert in ~45 FPS und sind dank Gsync sehr angenehm. Deshalb würde ich in Titeln wo es nicht auf FPS ankommt, wie zum Beispiel in Shooter XY, die FPS soweit drücken wie es mit Gsync noch flüssig wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## BosnaMaster (17. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Tipps, werde mich mal herantasten.  

Aber schon bemerkenswert der Unterschied zur PS4, auf der kann ich nach zwei Wochen nicht mehr zocken und das war mal flüssig für mich. xD  

Gut habe auch einen alten Plasma TV mit nur 50 Hz Full HD, evtl. liegt es auch daran.

Die GTX und der Monitor sind ein Traum für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (17. Februar 2017)

Ein Plasma TV hat eine deutlich höhere Bewegtbildauflösung. Ein LCD erreicht bei 60 hz gerade mal 300 Linien ein Fullhd Plasma die vollen 1080. Darum stellt ein Plasma die einzelnen Bildphasen klar und deutlich heraus während   die beim LCD verschleifen. Auf gut deutsch heißt das beim LCD blurrt es das Ruckeln weg, Plasma hingegen stellen die Bewegungen so scharf dar, das eben auch das ruckeln deutlich auffälliger wird. Dafür ist ein Plasma bei 60 hz schärfer als ein 144hz LCD 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Haben eure 1080 Spulenfiepen?
> Würdet ihr sie deswegen zurückschicken?



Ja.
NEIN.

Lautstaerke TitanXP VergleichStimme Beispiel Witcher3 GoPro - YouTube
Meine alte 1080FE hat sich genau so angehört, und alle drei Titan X die ich bis jetzt hatte auch.


----------



## RockOla35 (17. Februar 2017)

Meine Zotac hör ich nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FortuneHunter (17. Februar 2017)

RockOla35 schrieb:


> Meine Zotac hör ich nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Auch nicht im Menu von Witcher 3?


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2017)

Und auch nicht über 2GHz?


----------



## RockOla35 (17. Februar 2017)

Also mir is noch nichts aufgefallen auch nich über 2ghz

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (17. Februar 2017)

Meine Zotac 1080 macht auch bei 2ghz manchmal eine Art Spulenfiepen... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2017)

Die Frage ist eigentlich nicht, ob eine Karte Spulenfiepen hat, sondern wann es hörbar ist ^^


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Februar 2017)

Da ich es bemerkt habe, ist es auch hörbar  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (22. März 2017)

Hab eine EVGA mit REF. PCB und unter Wasser 
2030/5500mhz macht sie mit und wird nicht wärmer als wie 50 grad bisschen mhz geht noch (2050/5500) aber da wird tritt Häufiger das Problem auf.

Wenn sie 100% ausgelastet ist springt sie für ganz kurz auf 19xxmhz dann wieder auf 2030mhz 
Das jede halbe Minute. 
Ich denke damit renne ich ins PL? 

Im MSI A. Hab ich PL. auf Maximum sowie temp Limit. 
Ich war sehr behutsam mit dem cV da Trau ich mich nicht so recht zu drehen, ich bin bis 4+ Gegangen und stelle fest das sie viel weniger springt. 
Hat das damit überhaupt was zu tun ? 
Sind die 4+ Core Voltage noch vertraglich ?


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2017)

Die Spannung kannst du bei Pascal sowieso nur um 100mV erhöhen und das bringt bei Pascal sowieso fast nichts. Die Karten machen immer irgendwo zwischen 2050 und 2150MHz ca dicht...


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (22. März 2017)

So weit möchte ich ja nicht gehen, mit den 2030mhz bin ich schon mehr als zufrieden, nur nervt mich das Takt gesprunge, ich zocke immer mit osd ^^


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2017)

Dann mach das OSD aus 
Ne kannst die Spannung ruhig hochhauen, die lässt sich wie gesagt sowieso nur um 100mV erhöhen...


----------



## Mr_Cenk (22. März 2017)

Meine 1080 Ti ist heute angekommen.
Möchte nun meinen Prolimatech Mk-26 dafür verwenden. Leider sind die kleinen Kühlkörper (Ram/Spawa/ etc) nicht mehr nutzbar.
Ich konnte aber keine Kühlkörper für die kleinen Ramsteine finden. Oder generell passende Kühlkörper für eine GTX 1080 Ti.
Wäre sehr nett wenn ein User hier passende selbstklebende verlinken würde.
Danke 
PS: Habe nochmal ein Bild verlinkt. Damit man versteht was ich meine...^^
Seite nicht gefunden - ComputerBase


----------



## chischko (22. März 2017)

Mr_Cenk schrieb:


> PS: Habe nochmal ein Bild verlinkt. Damit man versteht was ich meine...^^
> Seite nicht gefunden - ComputerBase



Nein hast Du nicht...


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (22. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dann mach das OSD aus
> Ne kannst die Spannung ruhig hochhauen, die lässt sich wie gesagt sowieso nur um 100mV erhöhen...



Das geht leider nicht  
Muss leider die Wasser Temperatur im Auge haben und die Lüfter am Radi. (Noch) Manuell steuern


----------



## Guffelgustav (22. März 2017)

Nabend,

habe einige Fragen und dachte mir, diese erstmal hier zu stellen bevor ich einen Thread aufmache.
Aktuell besitze ich eine 980Ti und überlege mir entweder eine 1080 oder in 1-2 Monaten eine Custom-1080Ti zu kaufen.
Gibt es hier Leute die evtl. auch von einer 980Ti auf eine 1080 gewechselt sind?

Was waren eure Erfahrungen so bzgl. Performance? 
Ich spiele auf einem 1440p Monitor und da kommt die gute 980Ti doch sehr ins schwitzen.
Übertakten ist nicht, da ich hier eine absolute Krücke erwischt habe 

Welche 1080 ist denn zu empfehlen?
Aktuell käme bei mir besonders die Gainward GS oder GLH in Frage. Brauche eine Karte in Rot oder Schwarz, da was anderes nicht zum Case passt.


----------



## Palmdale (22. März 2017)

Ich besitze aktuell die Palit Super Jetstream 980Ti und habe bewusst nicht auf die 1080 gewechselt. Die Zugewinne sind zu gering, zumindest Stand jetzt mit nur noch wenigen Wochen hin zu guten Custom Lösungen der 1080ti,die wirklich ne ordentliche Schippe drauflegt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (22. März 2017)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe einige Fragen und dachte mir, diese erstmal hier zu stellen bevor ich einen Thread aufmache.
> Aktuell besitze ich eine 980Ti und überlege mir entweder eine 1080 oder in 1-2 Monaten eine Custom-1080Ti zu kaufen.
> ...





Same here wie bei Palmdale! 
Ich hab auch die Preise und Leistung der 1080 gesehen und nachdem ich bisher in WQHD gezockt habe hat mir auch die Power der 980Ti gereicht. Jetzt schwenke ich um auf 4K und brauch deswegen auch die nötige Leistung dazu, welche die 1080Ti hoffentlich bietet... Falls nicht warte ich noch bis zur 1180 (oder wie auch immer die dann heißt). 
Hab die FE vergleichsweise günstig schießen können für 730 und noch nen Hunni für den WaKü-Fullcover dazu und die Backplate also insg. 850 € und den zugehörigen Monitor kann ich mir ne Woche ausleihen. Die jetzige wird verkauft also etwa 500 Euro wieder in den dreckskasten reingebuttert... Mal sehen ob es das wert ist oder ich noch warte!


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. März 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich besitze aktuell die Palit Super Jetstream 980Ti und habe bewusst nicht auf die 1080 gewechselt. Die Zugewinne sind zu gering, zumindest Stand jetzt mit nur noch wenigen Wochen hin zu guten Custom Lösungen der 1080ti,die wirklich ne ordentliche Schippe drauflegt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk




Hab das gleiche durch von 980Ti auf einer 1080GTX und habe es nicht bereut, würde das gleiche noch mal machen. auch wenn ich gern die neue Ti hätte, aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. März 2017)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe einige Fragen und dachte mir, diese erstmal hier zu stellen bevor ich einen Thread aufmache.
> Aktuell besitze ich eine 980Ti und überlege mir entweder eine 1080 oder in 1-2 Monaten eine Custom-1080Ti zu kaufen.
> ...



Ich bin von einer GTX980Ti auf eine GTX1080 gewechselt. In meinen Augen hat sich der Wechsel durchaus gelohnt. Es hat mich zum Beispiel dazu gebracht von 1080P auf 1440P zu wechseln, weil ich das Gefühl hatte die Karte war mit 1080P einfach unterfordert. Ich würde sagen 1440P ist die Auflösung für die GTX1080, wo sie ihre Muskeln spielen lassen kann, ohne das man allzuviele Details in aktuell fordernden Titeln zurückschrauben muss.

Die GTX1080 Ti würde ich in aktuellen Titeln schon eher im  UHD-Bereich sehen.  

Was die Empfehlung angeht ... Nun die von dir ins Auge gefassten Karten wären auch schon meine Empfehlung, wenn es um das Farbschema geht. Ich habe die GTX1080 Gamerock von Palit, die ja bis auf das Lüfterdesign der Gainward GS entspricht und ich bin mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.

Wenn du die Geduld und das Geld hast, käme auch eine GTX1080Ti in Frage, die dann zweifellos noch gute Reserven für zukünftige fordernde Titel unter 1440P hätte.

Allerdings sehe ich das für mich so, dass nächstes Jahr sowieso wieder eine Karte kommt, die von der Leistung her die GTX1080Ti toppen wird und dann vielleicht GTX1180 heißt.

Der eine Ausflug in den xx80Ti - Bereich hat mir vollkommen gereicht. Hitze und Lautstärke (EVGA GTX980Ti SC ACX 2.0) meiner Karte haben mich von solcherlei Ausflügen kuriert. Erst mit der GTX1080 ist wieder Ruhe eingekehrt und ich kann die Spiele wieder genießen.


----------



## blautemple (25. März 2017)

So nach dem meine EVGA GTX 1080 FTW leider Lüfterschleifen hatte, kam heute endlich meine MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X und der habe ich natürlich gleich mal etwas die Sporen gegeben: 
Firestrike: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK (MS-7A34)
Timespy: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK (MS-7A34)

Schon krass, wie im normalen Firestrike mittlerweile die CPU limitiert...

Ansonsten fällt die GPU angenehm wenig auf. Im OC Mode boostet sie durchgehend auf 1949MHz, der Lüfter dreht dabei mit ca 1300rpm und sie ist dabei 70 Grad warm. Spulenzirpen ist vorhanden aber zum Glück aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse kaum hörbar und beim zocken dann gar nicht mehr


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2017)

Schon interessante Ergebnisse wie die 1080 dabei ausfällt.


----------



## Kyuss89 (26. März 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da ich mich nun ebenfalls zum illustren Kreis der 1080 Besitzer zählen darf, wollte ich hier mal meine Benchmark Ergebnisse meiner Gigabyte GTX 1080 Founders Edition @ Aquacomputer Kryographics mit PowerMod teilen. Die Karte schafft stabil unter Wasser die 2101 Mhz zu halten, boosted sogar teilweise etwas höher. 

Beim Speicher bin ich nun bei stabilen 5500 Mhz angelangt. < gibt es hierzu Erfahrungswerte wie viel hier meistens drin ist?

Hier mal ein Ergebnis vom Firestrike Extreme Bench.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 1700X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AX370-Gaming 5


----------



## Grozz (26. März 2017)

Hey, habe derzeit eine Zotac GTX 1070 AMP Extreme welche auf 2075MHz stabil läuft. Diese wird für einen 3440x1440 und einen 2560x1440 als zweitmonitor genutzt. Die Zotac könnte ich jetzt für 400€ verkaufen und somit eine 1080 für relativen Mehrpreis ergattern was meint ihr welche ich da nehmen sollte? Die Gainward/Palit Modelle gefallen mir vom Design her nicht so stark. Wie sieht es mit den Asus Modellen aus? Wie schneiden diese in Silent übertaktung usw ab? 
Die neuen Evga sind ja leider noch nicht so günstig. Also was meint ihr? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. März 2017)

Wieso nicht einfach wieder die Zotac?


----------



## Grozz (26. März 2017)

Weil diese ziemlich teuer ist das wären 200€ zusätzlich für im Endeffekt 20% mehr. Auch die Lüfter Hysterie stört mich etwas. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grozz (26. März 2017)

Deswegen überlege ich ob eine asus oder ähnliches nicht besser wäre. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (26. März 2017)

Ich bin mit meiner MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X echt zufrieden. Ca 70 Grad und 1300rpm während BF1 im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3


----------



## HisN (27. März 2017)

Laut NV reduziert das was NV maximal an Overvolting zulässt die Lebenszeit bereits auf ca 1 Jahr.

GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Live Stream with Tom Petersen - YouTube


----------



## Mitchpuken (27. März 2017)

Und dann? Karte kaputt oder muss man Spannung und Takt reduzieren? Ich mein hatte das bei meinem Phenom X2, dass der Prozessor mit der Zeit mehr Spannung bzw mit selber Spannung weniger Takt mit machte.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2017)

Ich würde auch auf Power-Degrading tippen.
Aber wir hatten ja auch schon Karten, die dann in den "Save"-Modus gehen. D.h. bei 137Mhz bleiben, egal wie viel Last anliegt.


----------



## brooker (28. März 2017)

... mal eine Frage: Ich suche eine oder mehrere Übersichten wo ich sehen kann, welcher Takt mit welcher Spannung bei 1070er möglich ist. Ich bin mir dessen bewusst das diese Werte von GPU zu GPU variieren, möchte aber grobe Anhaltpunkte für OC finden. Spezielle interessiert mit der Bereich von 850-1000mV. Danke im Voraus für Hinweis.


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal eine Frage: Ich suche eine oder mehrere Übersichten wo ich sehen kann, welcher Takt mit welcher Spannung bei 1070er möglich ist. Ich bin mir dessen bewusst das diese Werte von GPU zu GPU variieren, möchte aber grobe Anhaltpunkte für OC finden. Spezielle interessiert mit der Bereich von 850-1000mV. Danke im Voraus für Hinweis.



GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?
In dem Thread solltest du was finden.


----------



## Grozz (28. März 2017)

Also ich hab bei 1000mv 2075Mhz bzw 2,1 was aber relativ schnell wieder runtertaktet 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (28. März 2017)

..thx!


----------



## the_leon (6. April 2017)

Nvidia Titan Xp: GP102 im Vollausbau mit 12 GByte GDDR5X fur 1.349 Euro - ComputerBase

Die nächste Titan X von Nvidia... Dieses mal heißt sie Titan Xp 
Klare Abgrenzung zu Titan X und Titan X(P)


----------



## .Moe (15. April 2017)

Servus,

Ich denke das ist der passende Laberthread dafür, deshalb frage Ich einfach mal in die Runde. MSI hat vom 14.04.17 bis zum 15.04.17 eine Cashback-Aktion laufen. Aus irgendeinem Grund habe Ich jetzt ziemlich Lust bekommen mir ein kleines Grafikkarten-Update zu gönnen. Aktuell habe Ich eine GTX 970, ebenfalls von MSI (Gaming 4G), verbaut und kämpfe gerade mit mir eine MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G zu kaufen. Ich habe einen i5-3570 (Ja, ohne K!) im Rechner und frage mich ob das überhaupt irgendeinen Sinn macht. Ich würde mich über einige ernsthafte Meinungen dazu freuen! 

Frohe Ostern btw!


----------



## cap82 (15. April 2017)

Nunja, die 970 ist garnicht so weit weg von der 1060. Bisschen OC, dann kommst du auch in die Richtung. Ich bin von der 970 auf die 1070, das ist dann schon ein Unterschied. Habe allerding auch den 3570K auf 4,5GHz.


----------



## Vilden (15. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für die Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition, habe aber, wie in der Signatur zu sehen, "nur" ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Reicht das Netzteil dennoch aus?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

LG


----------



## Rammler2 (15. April 2017)

Vilden schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für die Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition, habe aber, wie in der Signatur zu sehen, "nur" ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Reicht das Netzteil dennoch aus?
> 
> ...



Also mit freigeschaltetem Powerlimit kann die dich 375Watt ziehen oder?
Wenn du die Cpu dann noch ran nimmst und ne Wakü laufen hast könnte es eng werden.
Ich bin eh eher der Freund von dickeren Netzteilen.
Man braucht am Ende als Freak meist mehr Leistung als weniger.
Damals mit den Biosmods meiner 980tis hat jede nen Powerlimit von fast 400W gehabt.


----------



## HisN (15. April 2017)

Hier mal mein 8-Ender mit Wakü und OC und jedem PCIe-Slot voll und einer Titan X mit Shunt-Mod.


http://abload.de/img/witcher3_stromverbrauqgugi.jpg 478W

Hängt dann wohl sehr davon ab was man wie zockt^^

Ausprobieren. Wenn Dein Rechner im Betrieb ausgeht, dann weißte das es das Netzteil ist.


----------



## Goblin10 (16. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Was denkt Ihr davon? Fake oder War?

GTX 1070 für 291€

Meiner Meinung nach das kann nicht real sein.


----------



## Reap (16. April 2017)

Ein Angebot, das zu gut erscheint und von einem Marketplace Anbieter ist, ist zu 99% Betrug.
OT: Allerdings hat der Krieg (war) nichts mit der Wahrheit zu tun.


----------



## OC.Conny (16. April 2017)

Habe dazu einen Thread geöffnet aber mir wurde auch geraten die Fragen hier einzustellen . . . 

Hallo Leute, ich brauche ein bisschen Hilfe.

Ich habe mir die Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Aorus Extreme bestellt und am Dienstag wird sie geliefert.
Jeder der den Test hier gesehen hat weiß das die Karte mit 250 Watt Powertarget ausgeliefert wird, was die Karte Arg einbremst.
Um das zu umgehen muss man also das Powertarget erhöhen was auch gut geht auf bis zu 375 Watt. Um dies zu erreichen habe ich ein paar Fragen.

Alte Graka raus Treiber deinstallieren neue Graka rein neuen Treiber installieren.
Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung in der Richtung übertakten mit Graka und habe mir jetzt schon mal den MSI-Afterburner runter geladen und installiert . . .

1. Gibt es bessere Tools als den Afterburner z. Bsp. Nvidia inspector oder EVGA Precision?
2. Sollte ich den Afterburner (wenn er bleibt) wie den Treiber auch wieder löschen und mit der neuen Graka neu installieren oder erkennt das Tool die neue Graka auch einfach so ohne neu Installation?
3. Muss der Afterburner (oder jedes andere Tool) immer im Hintergrund laufen? Also beim Afterburner kann man ja einstellen "Mit Windows starten" ich schätze mal das muss man so einstellen damit die Übertaktung läuft oder ?

Beim Afterburner dann Powertarget hoch auf 375 Watt da kann ja dann nichts schief gehen?
Kann man die Core Voltage auch einfach erhöhen? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind die Chips von Nvidia so abgesichert das, auch wenn ich die Core Voltage voll aufdrehe, bei 1,050 Volt Schluss ist was immer noch unbedenklich ist, richtig?

Vielleicht tue ich dann den Speicher noch ein bisschen übertakten immer in kleinen Schritten.
Was passiert eigentlich wenn man zuviel will? Schmiert dann der Anzeigetreiber ab oder die ganze Graka und muss ich dann den PC neu starten oder einfach nur den Speicher wieder zurück nehmen und es läuft dann wieder.
Mit was tut ihr die Stablität testen?

Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken.


----------



## HisN (16. April 2017)

1) Die basieren alle auf dem gleichen Grundgerüst. AB ist genau so in Ordnung wie X oder Inspector.
2) Erkennt die Graka einfach so. Sieh zu dass Du eine aktuelle Version vom AB hast.
3) Der AB oder X ja, der Inspector nicht.

Ich frage mich immer bei der Frage von euch "kann auch nix schiefgehen", was ihr da eigentlich wollt. OC bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber ja nicht die Graka beschädigen? Sorry wenn ich da enttäuschen muss. Jedes Grad Temperatur mehr, jedes mv mehr Spannung verkürzt die Lebenszeit der Graka.

Nebenbei macht das hier gerade die Runde:
Nvidia zu Pascal: "Maximale Spannung verkürzt Lebensdauer auf ein Jahr"

Aber um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen: Nein, die Regler werden vom Bios der Graka begrenzt, es kann außer einem Absturz recht wenig passieren, allerdings musst Du es im Kontext, mit dem was ich hiervor geschrieben habe, sehen.

Was passiert: Der Treiber schmiert ab.
Mit was testen: Mit Deinen Lieblingsgames. Was bringen Dir Testprogramme die 2 Tage lang stabil laufen, wenn Dein Game nach 5 Sekunden abkackt und umgekehrt?

Und ganz ehrlich: Am Ende wirst Du genau da ankommen, wo alle anderen hier im Thread gelandet sind.
Bei etwa 2Ghz (Plusminus) und 1V. Das ist mit die geschickteste Kombination, und deshalb kam von mir der Hinweis, dass Du eventuell mal ein bisschen im Thread stöbern könntest bevor Du die Fragen einfach nochmal stellst. Ist alles hier im Thread schon mehrfach beantwortet worden.

Nebenbei wirst Du mit der TI wahrscheinlich erst mal gar nicht an der Spannung im AB drehen können (außerhalb der Kurve), wenn Du nicht Hand an die CFG legst. Der AB kann die neuen Pascal (1080TI und Titan Xp) scheinbar noch nicht in dieser Hinsicht.

Spannung erhöhen ist meistens sowieso Umsonst, weil Du dann noch mehr ins Powertarget rennst als normal, egal wie hoch das an Deiner Graka ist.


----------



## OC.Conny (16. April 2017)

Der Nvidia Inspector sagt mir nichts, ist das Tool in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung integriert?

Werde dann das Powertarget in vernünftiger Abhängigkeit zum Boost erhöhen und schauen was beim VRam noch geht.
Vielleicht dazu noch ein paar Tips zur VRam Erhöhung ?



Ich frage mich immer bei der Frage von euch "kann auch nix schiefgehen", was ihr da eigentlich wollt. OC bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber ja nicht die Graka beschädigen?

Ich will ja nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr übertakten sondern in einem vernüftigen Rahmen bleiben und um eben diesen zu finden und zu definieren versuche ich hier Infos zu bekommen


----------



## HisN (16. April 2017)

Nein, gibts extra
Nvidia Inspector zum Download: Version 1.9.7.8

VRAM: FPS beobachten. Die FPS skalieren nicht direkt mit dem Takt, es gibt irgendwo ein Maximum, und dann gehen die FPS mit steigendem Takt immer weiter zurück. 
Wo das Maximum liegt müsstest Du ausprobieren.

Vernünftiger Rahmen: 1V und schauen wie viel Takt damit geht.


----------



## OC.Conny (16. April 2017)

Und der Nvidia Inspector 
muss nicht im Hintergrund laufen . . . ich stelle mein Profil ein schliesse das Tool und fertig?

Das mit dem 1V ist doch mal ne Klasse Ansage. 

Zum VRam: Bevor ich den VRam soweit übertakte das die Graka abstürtzt oder es Bildfehler gibt gehen die FPS zurück?


----------



## HisN (16. April 2017)

Nur das Untervolting kann der Inspector zur Zeit nicht.
Das Untervolting mit Kurve ist zur Zeit nur mit dem AB und dem X möglich.
Den Inspector rufst Du zum Systemstart ein mal mit den passenden Parametern auf, und dann schließt es sich automatisch wieder, nachdem er die Zahlen an die Graka übergeben hat.

VRAM: DEUTLICH vorher. Wir haben hier einige die können ihr RAM um 1000Mhz übertakten, aber das Maximum liegt dann z.b. bei 500. (Zahlen ein bisschen aus der Luft):


----------



## OC.Conny (16. April 2017)

Wenn ich die Core Voltage mal aussen vor lasse und nur das Powertarget erhöhe auf sagen wir 300 bis 320 Watt dann passt die Graka oder das Tool die Core Voltage automatisch an und wäre dann bei weit über 1V oder?

Zum Inspector - da finde ich dann den Afterburner angenehmer wenn der im Hintergrund läuft.
Reicht es wenn ich den so einstelle das er mit Windows gestartet wird oder muss ich den in autostart hinzufügen oder egal?


----------



## HisN (16. April 2017)

Standard bei Deiner Graka sind irgendwo bei 1.05v
Und die werden nicht angefasst wenn Du das nicht explizit veranlasst.
Das Power-Target hat per se erst mal nix mit der Spannung der Graka zu tun, erst wenn Du ins Power-Target rennst, dann senkt die Graka die Spannung automatisch um aus dem PT rauszukommen.

Das wirst Du sehen sobald Du die Graka hast, nicht vorher verrückt machen.


----------



## OC.Conny (16. April 2017)

Es ist immer beruhigender mit ein bisschen Grundwissen an solch neue Sachen heranzugehen als nur zu probieren.
Übertreiben werd ich es dann sowieso nicht . . . bei meiner CPU habe ich auch nur die Voltage leicht angehoben um ein bisschen mehr Power zu bekommen aber die "Langlebigkeit" nicht zu gefährden

Schönen Dank erstmal bis hier hin.


----------



## HisN (16. April 2017)

Bei den Pascals bedeutet mehr Spannung in der Regel (abhängig von Deiner Software/Settings) auch sofort mehr ins Power-Target rennen, und damit gleichzeitig auch weniger Leistung^^


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2017)

Der Sweetspot bei den Pascal Karten liegt eh bei 2GHZ, das schaffen die meisten auch mit 1.025 (die guten liegen bei rund 1V und die sehr guten deutlich darunter).


----------



## Gohrbi (17. April 2017)

Meine 1080 habe ich mit angepaßter VCore stabil mit 2038 MHz und 0,9662V laufen. Da bricht nichts ein.


----------



## Chinaquads (17. April 2017)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, bei meiner 1060 läuft die Karte zwar mit 2100 MHz bei 1,0 Volt, ist jedoch kein deut schneller als Stock. Wenn ich manuell auf 2100 MHz übertakte, dann steigt die Leistung wie gewünscht an. Kann ja Mal einer von euch probieren, wenn er Zeit und Lust hat.

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. April 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, bei meiner 1060 läuft die Karte zwar mit 2100 MHz bei 1,0 Volt, ist jedoch kein deut schneller als Stock. Wenn ich manuell auf 2100 MHz übertakte, dann steigt die Leistung wie gewünscht an. Kann ja Mal einer von euch probieren, wenn er Zeit und Lust hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


Ich habe eine 1070 und da ist es mir auch aufgefallen, falls du alles mit dem Curve Editor einstellst, muss die Kurve bis zum gewünschten Takt dem Verlauf der original  Kurve entsprechen, da sonst der Videoclock zugering anliegt und man mur denkt sie Graka läuft gut, aber eigentlich schlechter.
Bei mir war es im Fire Strike sichtbar.:

1.075 V - 2000 MHZ -> 18640 Punkte
0.925 V - 2000 MHZ -> 15969 Punkte


----------



## Chinaquads (19. April 2017)

Also funktioniert das undervolten doch nicht so gewollt, wie es den Anschein hat.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. April 2017)

Man muss den Curve Editor nur richtig einstellen, dann funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. April 2017)

Moin @ all

könnte irgendwer mal bitte ein Paar Bilder von dem CurveEditor in Verbindung mit dem Undevolting seiner GTX 1080 schicken ... Ich blicke bei dem Ding irgendwie nicht durch ...
Anscheinend bin ich zu blöd für sowas 

EDIT: 
Mal schauen, ob bei der Hall of Fame was zu machen ist ... OC will sie jedenfalls nicht haben


----------



## OC.Conny (19. April 2017)

Gestern kam meine GTX 1080 Ti und nach etwas probieren (und anfänglichen Problemen - Läuft meine GTX 1080 Ti richtig?)  läuft sie wie folgt: Powertarget 125% / Boost 1987 / Speicher 5858 . . . 

bin zufrieden und das reicht mir so warum die Karte für 2-5 Fps ausquetschen soll ja wieder möglichst 4 Jahre laufen wie die alte GTX 780 undwenn es nicht reicht machen die 5FPS auch nichts mehr dann muss ne neue Karte her.


----------



## PrincePaul (19. April 2017)

Moin Leute,

wollte mir demnächst mal eine 1080 zulegen, die gibts ja mittlerweile schon für ca. 500€ und mit dem Vega release werden das noch bestimmt ein paar mehr, die es für diesen Preis gibt.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, welche man sich anschafft.

Im ersten Moment hat es mir die Zotac AMP Edit. angetan, 2x 8Pin Strom = Custom Spannungsversorgung und reichlich Reserven für den 2GHz Betrieb + 5 Jahre Garantie.

In einem anderen Forum hab ich auch gesehen, dass einfach das Bios der AMP Extreme geflasht wurde, wobei dort auch nicht immer unbedingt mehr Leistung generiert wird als mit einer normalen AMP auf manuellem OC.

Tests der normalen AMP Edition gibt es nicht wirklich, da die meisten Magazine etc. die Extreme Variante getestet haben  - deshalb frage ich hier.

Oder würdet ihr ein anderes Partnerdesign empfehlen?
Zuerst dachte ich auch an die PNY XLR8 OC Gaming, die mit 3 Jahren auch eine verlängerte Garantie bietet und mit einem großen Kühler kommt. Hat allerdings nur die Referenz-Spannungsversorgung.

Lautstärke ist nicht wirklich super wichtig, da der PC in der Abstellkammer steht und Bildschirm etc. in einem anderen Raum quasi auf der anderen Seite der Wand.

Grüße


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Mai 2017)

Bis zu welcher Temperatur kann die 1070/1080 die höchste Booststufe halten, vorausgesetzt sie rennt nicht in ihr powerlimit? Kann man das allgemein sagen?


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Mai 2017)

Glaub 45 Grad

Jedenfalls sehr niedrig.

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Mai 2017)

Das wäre ja noch bevor die Lüfter anlaufen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dann würde die höchste Stufe praktisch nie erreicht werden können?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2017)

Ist aber leider so. 
Die höchste Stufe wirst du nur mit ner richtigen WaKü erreichen


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Mai 2017)

Krass. Danke schon mal für die Erkenntnis. Ist das von der 1050 bis zu 1080 so? Dann möchte ich fragen wie die Stufen eingeteilt sind, weiß man das auch?


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Glaub 45 Grad
> 
> Jedenfalls sehr niedrig.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht fängt die schon 40 Grad an das erste mal runterzutakten. Der maximale Boost kann also nur mit einer starken Wakü gehalten werden und selbst die wird Probleme haben die Karte im Sommer auf unter 40 Grad zu halten


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Mai 2017)

Kann ich dir für eine GTX1080 sagen. Pro Booststufe (10°C) verlierst du rund 13 Mhz. Habe es mal mit dem GTA IV damals getestet, weil bei dem Game die Temperatur langsam gestiegen ist.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame dürfte dass 1-2 FPS zwischen niedrigster und höchster Stufe sein (wenn überhaupt so viel).


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2017)

Ja, das ist wenn dann ein rein psychologisches Problem


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Mai 2017)

Wie so viele bei Grafikkarten und der Übertaktung seit Boost 3.0 ... NVidia ist ja so böse zu den Übertaktern ... Kaum noch was zu tun. 

Ich lebe sehr gut mit meiner Karte "Out of the Box" und es schont meine Nerven ... Habe aber auch kein Problem mit Zahlen ... OSD ist beim spielen grundsätzlich aus. Nur für Tests wird es mal angeworfen.

Was ich nicht vor Augen habe, kann mich auch nicht psychologisch beeinflussen.


----------



## the_leon (26. Mai 2017)

Nur die Kühlung muss angepasst werden


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Mai 2017)

Klar ein paar 100 € für 2 FPS mehr ... Das bekomme ich deutlich günstiger hin, ohne dabei auch nur ansatzweise viel in Games zu verlieren oder es beim spielen überhaupt zu bemerken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

Habe meine 1070 Grafikkarte auf Wasser umgebaut, unter 35 Grad hält sie mein OC von 2050Mhz und ab 35 Grad hält sie dann 2038Mhz.
Diese 2038Mhz werden dann zumindest bis 47 Grad gehalten, da ich darüber noch nicht gekommen bin. Normal wird meine Grafikkarte unter Wasser nur 40-43 Grad warm.

Mit Stock ist es aber auch um den dreh.

Diese 47 Grad habe ich mal in ein Test erreicht wo ich mein Mora nicht mit angeschlossen hatte und die Lüfter nicht über 650 U/min drehen lassen habe, da dann die Wassertemperatur weiter ansteigt.


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Mai 2017)

Danke euch. Wenn man jetzt das Temperaturlimit von zb 80° auf 90° erhöht, wird dann eine Booststufe um 10° "hinausgezögert" oder werden dadurch nur die Lüfter langsamer laufen gelassen?


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2017)

Bei meiner 1080 Ti macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied, allerdings wird meine Karte auch nur max 60 Grad warm, ich bin also noch weit von den 84 Grad entfernt...


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Mai 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Danke euch. Wenn man jetzt das Temperaturlimit von zb 80° auf 90° erhöht, wird dann eine Booststufe um 10° "hinausgezögert" oder werden dadurch nur die Lüfter langsamer laufen gelassen?



Erstmal passiert keines von beiden. Du gibst der Karte nur mehr Spielraum, bis sie aus Sicherheitsgründen extrem runtertaktet. Die Booststufenänderungen sind im Bios hinterlegt. Da die Karten (Außer der FE) nicht über 80°C rauskommen, wirst du keinen Unterschied bemerken.
Hab mal spaßeshalber das Temptarget höher gestellt und die Stufen bei Watch Dogs geknipst. Für die letzte mußte trotz 30°C im Zimmer auf 4K umschalten, damit meine Grafikkarte die 70°C Marke knackt. Der Kühler der Gamerock ist schon Klasse, aber für manche Experimente eher hinderlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Oktober 2017)

Seltsame Darstellung bei Wolfenstein II. Ich sehe bei 3840x2160 nur ein Viertel vom Bild.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. Oktober 2017)

Nutze den Hotfix 388.10 oder alternativ randlos... 



Spoiler



....und denke noch an den Franz...


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Oktober 2017)

Meine Hosen haben keine Fransen. .. Wenn ich randlos nehme ist es in der Mitte des Schirms ein kleines Feld.????????

Aber am Ende ist es der "randlose Fenstermodus" und der 388er Treiber, der es richtet.


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. Dezember 2017)

Hey Leute,

ich stehe etwas zwischen den Stühlen.

Lohnt es sich bei ner Pascal (in meinem Fall ne 1080) den Aufpreis für ein höheres Powertarget zu bezahlen?

Denn ich schwanke zwischen der Palit Jetstream welche es bei Amazon für 550 Euro gibt oder die Superjetstream welche aktuell nur bei Alternate für 590 Euro verfügbar ist. Die Karten sind identisch bis auf das Powertarget 180w vs 200w.
Kann man auch mit 180w die Karte ausreizen ohne dass sie in PT läuft? Man kann das PT doch auch auf 120% erhöhen oder? Macht es einen spürbaren Unterschied wenn die Karte jetzt auf 2000mhz oder 2100mhz läuft?

Wäre dankbar für jede Antwort


----------



## danomat (30. Dezember 2017)

moin leute.  kurze frage:  seit heute funktioniert bei meiner 1080ti der zero fan mode nicht mehr.  ich hab auch im afterburner bei der lüfterkurve diese gestrichelte linie (anscheinend min und max)
Es handelt sich um eine evga 1080ti ref mit einem arctic ac3 umbau.  kann jemand sagen woran das auf einmal liegen kann?  lüfter lassen sich ganz normal ansteuern und ändern auch ihre drehzahl und fahren auch wieder normal runter.  Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich stehe etwas zwischen den Stühlen.
> 
> ...



Ähm, ich würde jetzt mal ganz frech behaupten: Nein.


----------



## RtZk (31. Dezember 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich stehe etwas zwischen den Stühlen.
> 
> ...



Kann man sie mit dem PT ausreizen? Nein. Genügen auch 180 Watt für eine sehr gute Leistung? Ja.


----------



## reddevil66693 (31. Dezember 2017)

Denke da sist hier fast besser aufgehoben

Mit wie viel Volt kann man das maximum aus Pascal rausholen mal einfach so aus interesse und wie viel mhz sind drin mit Luftkühlung?


----------



## Duvar (31. Dezember 2017)

Meine stärksten Benchmarkresultate habe ich nicht mit der max möglichen Spannung von 1.093V geschafft, sondern mit ~1-05V, sprich die Spannung gar nicht angefasst beim MSI Afterburner.
Mit maximierter Spannung rennt man mit einer 1080 Ti extrem schnell ins Power Limit und dann wird der Takt dementsprechend gesenkt und fluk*tu*ie*rt, was zu niedrigeren Scores führte.
Falls die Karte richtig ausgelastet wird ist man relativ bei rund 350W+.
Ich für mein Teil, bleib bei max 0.85V  und schaue welchen Takt ich dabei maximal erreiche, anschließend rund +500 Speichertakt drauf und gut ist.
Dies resultiert dann bei rund 200-225W Verbrauch @ 4K Gaming, natürlich könnte ich noch mit Gewalt (Standardspannung und max OC bei max PL) je nach Game noch maximal 5-10% mehr FPS rauskitzeln,
nur dann hänge ich bei ~350W und habe eine heiße/laute Karte, ist also mMn auf keinen Fall lohnenswert. Der Vorteil des undervoltings wiegt einfach zu schwer, bzw die Vorteile müsste ich sagen.


----------



## reddevil66693 (31. Dezember 2017)

Sehe ich genauso habe auch 850mv bei meiner 1070ti das bisschen an mehrleistung bei 2000 mhz @ 1mv ist mir die Watt/Performance leistung nicht wert, ausserdem ist meine karte quasi lautlos und bei 61- max65 grad, 500 an speichertakt schaffe ich nicht zumindest nicht in jedem spiel Gta V machte faxen ab 450 also lasse ich es einfach bei 400+.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Januar 2018)

So meine Gainward GTX 1080 Phönix ist nun angekommen und ich habe mich soeben ans undervolten gewagt.

Erreicht habe ich 1900mhz@0.881v

Leider hab ich wohl einen schlechten chip erwischt denn mit 0.875v packt sie die 1900mhz nicht mehr sondern dümpelt so bei 1870mhz rum. Naja ich werde mal testen ob es sich lohnt die Karte mit 1870mhz laufen zu lassen um dann eine etwa niedrigere Spannung zu haben.


----------



## MDJ (8. Januar 2018)

Die 30mhz würde ich opfern, wenn du dadurch weniger Volt und somit weniger Temperatur hast. Sind normal nur paar einzelnen Frames.


----------



## blautemple (8. Januar 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine stärksten Benchmarkresultate habe ich nicht mit der max möglichen Spannung von 1.093V geschafft, sondern mit ~1-05V, sprich die Spannung gar nicht angefasst beim MSI Afterburner.
> Mit maximierter Spannung rennt man mit einer 1080 Ti extrem schnell ins Power Limit und dann wird der Takt dementsprechend gesenkt und fluk*tu*ie*rt, was zu niedrigeren Scores führte.
> Falls die Karte richtig ausgelastet wird ist man relativ bei rund 350W+.
> Ich für mein Teil, bleib bei max 0.85V  und schaue welchen Takt ich dabei maximal erreiche, anschließend rund +500 Speichertakt drauf und gut ist.
> ...



Wobei man das mit sehr starker Kühlung, also im besten Fall Wasser, gut umgehen kann. Ich habe es mit meiner 1080Ti Strix erlebt. Unter Luft, bei mehr als 70 Grad, bin ich schon bei Standardspannung in vielen Spielen ins Power Limit gelaufen. 
Mit Wasserkühlung, also bei ca 40 Grad, renne ich auch mit maximaler Spannung, also 1,093V, fast nie ins Power Limit. Trotzdem macht es natürlich wenig Sinn die Spannung so aufzureißen, da du nur 2 bis 3 Booststufen gewinnst.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2018)

Ja das ist richtig. Je geringer die Temps, desto geringer die Leckströme. Man kann also mit weniger Spannung einen gewissen Takt erreichen/halten, wenn die Karte deutlich Kühler läuft.
Würde mich mal interessieren, wenn es hier eine ähnliche Tabelle gebe für die 1080 Ti: Die Auswirkungen der Kuhlung auf den Verbrauch einer CPU
Sind ja rund 20W Differenz zwischen 35°C und 70°C bei der CPU.


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. Januar 2018)

Hey also habe noch etwas rumprobiert und bin nun bei 1850mhz@0.850v. Auf 1000rpm wird die unter Last maximal 51grad warm. Was ist denn der Durchschnittswert beim Ram OC. Hat da mal jemand nen referenzpunkt für mich?


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Januar 2018)

... auch mal wieder geschraubt ..... 1924MHz bei 0,850V , 48°C und +200MHz beim Speicher ...


----------



## Wurstpaket (9. Januar 2018)

nicht schlecht!
Prüft ihr im Anschluss auch mit 3D Mark? 
Der maximal mögliche Takt bei einer bestimmten Spannung  ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit der maximalen Leistung!
Beispiel für meine Karte (1080):
2038@1V bringt mehr Punkte als 2050@1V oder 2038@0.9xV.
Läuft jeweils fehlerfrei durch und auch so lange man will (Loop).

Die Werte sind mit Wakü, Temps in 3D Mark max 42°.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2018)

Das geilste war, als ich meine GTX 1070 mit einem Verbrauch von unter 100 Watt undergevoltet hatte. 
YouTube


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Januar 2018)

FireStrike lief durch, aber WD2 streikte nach ner Weile. Bin mit der Frequenz auf 1880 runter
bei gleicher VCore.


----------



## Wurstpaket (9. Januar 2018)

Jo, wie gesagt - nur durchlaufen ist noch kein Indikator, manchmal ist ein Tick weniger Takt tatsächlich schneller


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Januar 2018)

bild lässt sich schön bearbeiten mit nvidia freestyle, kostet aber auch leistung .

YouTube


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Januar 2018)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> nicht schlecht!
> Prüft ihr im Anschluss auch mit 3D Mark?
> Der maximal mögliche Takt bei einer bestimmten Spannung  ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit der maximalen Leistung!
> Beispiel für meine Karte (1080):
> ...



Wegen den 12Mhz, wie kann das sein? Wie groß ist der Unterschied bei wie vielen Durchläufen. Das fällt doch unter Messtoleranz oder etwa nicht?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wegen den 12Mhz, wie kann das sein? Wie groß ist der Unterschied bei wie vielen Durchläufen. Das fällt doch unter Messtoleranz oder etwa nicht?


Konnte ich auch beobachten.
Selbst wenn die Mhz gleich sind und der Durchlauf bei einer geringeren Spannung stabil durchläuft. ^^

Denke mal die Taktrate wird im ms Takt nicht immer gehalten.
Und das können schon ein paar fps sein.
Daher auch bei einem stabilen Durchgang die Gegenprobe wenn möglich mit normale bzw. höhere Spannung durchführen!


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2018)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> nicht schlecht!
> Prüft ihr im Anschluss auch mit 3D Mark?
> Der maximal mögliche Takt bei einer bestimmten Spannung  ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit der maximalen Leistung!
> Beispiel für meine Karte (1080):
> ...



Das kann aber auch mit einer schlechten Curve zusammenhängen. Dann ist der Videoclock zu gering


----------



## JanJake (19. Januar 2018)

Habe jetzt eine 1070Ti von EVGA neu. 

Da ich seid dem G80 Chip keine NV Karte mehr hatte, ist es doch etwas anders als bei den AMD Karten. Auf jeden Fall deutlich komplizierter! 

Habe das Powerlimit auf 120% gestellt (auch schon arg wenig) und die Core Voltage liegt bei 0%. 

GPU + 200MHz
Ram + 200MHz 

Lüfter selber geregelt wie ich es will! 

Takt liegt bei 1974 - 2000MHz und der Ram liegt bei 4000MHz. 

Wie bekomme ich den Takt auf einen stabilen Wert oder hängt der nur vom Power Target der GPU ab? Weil Standard hat die Karte 1607MHz, 1683MHz Boost und wenn ich 200MHz drauf rechne, komme ich auf 1883MHz und nicht auf die fast 2000MHz die eben permanent anliegen bei Anwendungen. 

Mit den fast 2000 bin ich soweit auch zufrieden. Ich glaube kaum das mehr als 2100MHz möglich wären, aber was geht denn so beim Speicher? Chips sind leider von Micron wie mir GPU-Z sagt bei meiner Karte.


----------



## KaterTom (20. Januar 2018)

Der Takt hängt auch von der Temperatur ab und genau das ist die Krux! Das Temperaturlimit ist sehr rigoros geregelt bei Nvidia. Unabhängig von dem, was als Temperaturlimit eingestellt ist, fängt die Karte ab 60° an den Takt zu senken. Obwohl diese Temperatur noch sehr, sehr weit vom für die Karte gefährlichen Bereich entfernt ist.


----------



## hellm (20. Januar 2018)

Hab mir auch neulich eine 1070 Ti zugelegt. Die Karte boostet mindestens auf 1683MHz unter Last, das garantiert Nvidia, und je nach Chipgüte kann es noch deutlich darüber hinaus gehen. Das nennt man dann Silizium-Lotterie.

Es gibt drei Limits in die man laufen kann. Temperatur, Power und Voltage Limit, welches gerade ausgelöst hat kann man auch mit Afterburner oder HWiNFO prüfen. Das Voltage Limit ist dann sowas wie ein kleines Temp Limit, da fallen auch die angesprochenen 60°C darunter, über einer bestimmten Temperatur ist die maximal erlaubte Vcore eben etwas geringer.

Zu den 2100MHZ, die 1070Ti ist durch die Speicherbandbreite beschnitten, d.h. die letzten paar MHz Chiptakt bringen dir kein einziges FPS mehr.

Micron baut immer noch genialen Speicher, der reagiert wenigstens auf Spannung, Timings und Kühlung. Auf meiner wassergekühlten Karte läuft der gute Micron Speicher mit mehr als +600MHz vollkommen stabil, da können sich Samsung und Hynix bestückte Karten erstmal hinten anstellen.


----------



## JanJake (20. Januar 2018)

Okay, gibt es denn eine möglichkeit zu erkennen welchen Takt ich am Ende maximal anliegen habe? Bin jetzt mal von 200MHz auf 250MHz mehr GPU Takt gegangen und bin Teilweise bei 2100MHz, was ich schon arg merkwürdig finde. Und je nach Anwendung schwankt das auch zwischen 1780 - 2100MHz. Power Target ist auf 120% und die GPU wird keine 65°C warm. 

NV lässt sich schon einen Mist einfallen!


----------



## hellm (20. Januar 2018)

der Nivida Inspector zeigt die maximale Taktrate über Boost als "estimated Max" an.


----------



## JanJake (26. Januar 2018)

Danke! Damit habe ich es jetzt auch ausgelesen. Liegt bei 2111MHz bei mir und die Karte macht auch keine Probleme damit. Nur hält diese die eben nicht immer wegen dem blöden Power Target... wer sich den scheiß nur einfallen lassen hat...


----------



## seahawk (26. Januar 2018)

Bei NVKarten ist der MAX-Boost egal, der Min-Boost ist spannend. Darauf muss man optimieren.


----------



## RtZk (26. Januar 2018)

Der Turbo Boost ist die beste Idee seit langer Zeit, er regelt den Takt variabl, ansonsten hättest du in einigen Situationen einen deutlich niedrigeren Takt, da der dann von dir einstellte hohe Takt nicht in jeder Situation gehalten werden kann, der Turbo Boost sorgt dafür, dass immer der mit deinen Settings maximal mögliche Takt anliegt.


----------



## hellm (26. Januar 2018)

Nur leider braucht niemand die hohen Taktraten, wenn mal weniger Arbeit ansteht. Dieses rumgetakte geht auch auf die Frametimes.

Gut kühlen, je besser die Kühlung, umso weniger Strom wird auch verbraucht. Oder mittels Shunt-Mod das Power Limit aushebeln. Schon hast du Flatrate..


----------



## sonic1monkey (26. Januar 2018)

JanJake schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine 1070Ti von EVGA neu.
> 
> Da ich seid dem G80 Chip keine NV Karte mehr hatte, ist es doch etwas anders als bei den AMD Karten. Auf jeden Fall deutlich komplizierter!



Ist doch super einfach das einstellen.

Am besten mit msi afterburner machen, da kannst du einen festen takt und spannung einstellen sowie  Lüfterkurve.

Eigendlich laufen die karten schon  serie sehr gut wenn ein guter kühler drauf  ist.


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2018)

... mal eine Frage: ich habe eine EVGA 1070 SC bei 800mV Core gefixt und trotzdem werden 115W Verbrauch laut GPUZ angezeigt. Meine Zweite 1070 hingegen kommt unter gleichen Einstellungen mit 88W aus. Was kann das sein? Siliziumstreuung, evtl. hat jemand am Bios rumgespielt?

Danke für Eure Hinweise.


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## shotta (20. Oktober 2019)

Hey,
hatte auf meinem alten Asrock H87 Pro4 Mainboard mit i5 4590 meine Gainward GS 1070 übertaktet.
2012 MHz + 4400 Mhz Speicher @ 1 V (1,05 sind Standard). Karte hat so glaube ich nur 

Jetzt habe ich einen R5 3600 auf einem MSI Tomahawk MAX.
Gleiches Profil im Afterburner und die Karte rennt auf 1,025 V nur bis ca. 1912 MHz in PUBG. 4400 Mhz Speicher gehen auch hier wieder klar.
Bei dem kleinen Rendertest bei GPU-Z taktet sie anfangs über 2 Ghz, dann aber auch wieder runter.

Mach ich da irgendwas falsch? Das Profil habe ich auch manuell nachgebastelt, sind ja nur paar Klicks.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Oktober 2019)

..... da spielt bestimmt auch die CPU eine Rolle ...... Limit hier, Limit da, nur mal ein Gedanke .....


----------



## Mitchpuken (21. Oktober 2019)

@shotta
Ich vermute dir ist beim Schreiben in der dritten Zeile ein Fehler unterlaufen. Powerlimit? Temperaturlimit? Gehäuse auch neu und jetzt schlechteren airflow?

@Gohrbi
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 3600 die Karte mehr limitiert als der 4590.


----------



## shotta (21. Oktober 2019)

@mitchpuken
ja da haste recht^^ Gehäuse ist das gleiche, Kabelmanagement ist jetzt besser und habe vorne einen neuen 140mm Bequiet statt 120 mm drinnen, also der Airflow sollte wenn schon leicht besser sein.

Naja ist ja jetzt kein weltbewegender Unterschied entstanden aber hat mich trotzdem gewundert.
Vielleicht verträgt sich Nvidia mit Amd einfach nicht


----------

